#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-19
<savr> hi does anyone know where I can rent cheap servers in china on a 100mbps + port
<savr> ?
<Pwnna> i think you need to get a license first
<wip_archl> ?
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * wip_archl 发现： Inkscape 支持的绘图尺寸上限为 304.8 X 304.8 KM
<wip_archl> OmniGraffle	支持的绘图尺寸上限为 2,147,483,648 x 2,147,483,648 km
<wip_archl> lol
<wip_archl> OpenOffice.org Draw ...	119 x 119 cm
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 我电脑中安装的部分软件，个人认为很好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345707 拼音输入法 = fcitx; 音乐播放器 = deadbeef; 视频播放器 = smplayer; office = libreoffice; c语言IDE = codeblocks; java语言IDE = eclipse; //其实我很少开ide，一般都是用gedit; 光盘刻录 = brasero; pdf阅读器 = foxitreader; 统计信息: 发表于 由 了尘缘 — 2011 ...
<metbsd> hi
<^k^> metbsd, 好  ㍡ 
<Crose> 早
<AndChat|> 大家早上好啊
<wip_archl> AndChat|: hi
 * gfrog says morning.
<SIDU> tenzu:  :)
<SIDU> ofan:  :)
<SIDU> tenzu: ofan : 我 记得上次骂过你，你现在骂我吧。我这个马甲马上要不用了。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 困扰我很久的一个小问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345712 一切如图： Selection_001.png df -h的时候发现/分区的挂载显示的是uuid 其他分区是/dev/sdX 这个显示有哪里控制的么？fstab里看没什么差别，求解～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maivel — 2011-09-19 10:04 
<wip_archl> SIDU: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. ..求 ASUS N53SN bios v3.0版本 v2.08太垃圾了，，無綫網卡，，不能正常使用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ bios刷 固件的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 呃... 我为啥会有...
<wip_archl> Illustrator is way too complex for a small function as in Inkscape...
<CyrusYzGTt> BIOS Information
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Version: N53SN.208
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 因爲你是NB
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 官网都只有208 九月二号才更新的....
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是這個版本出問題了，，無綫網卡要在開機前打開才能用，不然 fedora就不能識別
<kingegg> 我安装了 KDE   
<kingegg> 。。。。
<iGnome> lerosua: 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 發現 fedora不錯，硬盤溫度 39攝氏度，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你不一直fedora么...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我用 win7對比，，
<tenzu> ?exit
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我傷心啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 原來ASUS N53SN用的是 希捷這個 魂淡的 不支持linux的。。我悲摧了  
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 希捷不是硬盘么...肿么了?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 上次這裏有位NB人物說了。。寧願 西數 三星 也不要 希捷的，，
<palomino|working> why?_? , CyrusYzGTt
<palomino|working> 西数2t绿盘的损坏率相当高阿 , CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ ..你回滾log到幾天前，，就知道。。
<palomino|working> 没存log..
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ .. ..人云亦云，，我都不知道買什麼對筆電好
<palomino|working> 我用俩希捷7200.4 500g当下载盘 , CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ 那你說哪個好。。不要貴的，，
<palomino|working> 我不知。我只用过希捷和日立2.5的
<roylez> palomino|working: 星期一好，破马
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ 我是筆電 希捷 750G 雙硬碟的，，每個 350G的
<palomino|working> :o
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 原来fcitx的输入框也有compiz特效阿，好像是关闭窗口的特效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345717 非常爽阿，打字都是不一样的感觉。我把close animation设为了glide1,上屏的时候输入框放大淡出，刷刷的感觉。 当然，一般说来我是out了，应该早有人发现了吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-09-19  ...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 希捷的玩意出了啥问题？ 怎么会不支持linux？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,不是我說的，，是上次這裏有人硬盤出問題了，，我就發現自己也是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 希捷
<palomino|working> ......
 * adam8157 貌似要给内核提交第一个patch了...关于makefile的...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 应该祝贺一下吗？
<palomino|working> 我用过的牌子:日立昆腾迈拓希捷都坏过...只有西数的没坏过
<palomino|working> 因为西数用的最少，只买过俩
<palomino|working> lol
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 关于啥的问题呀？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 等接受了再说, 也许没意义
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 數據丟失和壞道
 * gfrog 单硬盘存储越来越不靠谱了，还是小ssd+附加存储是王道
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ smailwolf 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 看似好严重。。。 几年的盘？ 啥型号？ 还记得嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,很貴的，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的硬盘那么大，挂掉一块丢的东西太多，还不如吐一次血搞个比较安全的方案。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,額，，就是有時升級程式，，某個程式貌似不見lib
<palomino|working> ssd阿,我第一次买的vertex2 60g用了不到1星期就坏了 , gfrog
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..嗯，還是等等，，有點小錢再說
<gfrog> palomino|working: 60G，除了系统也剩不太多东西了，损失比较笑啊
<palomino|working> 装一次系统连各种开发工具也得2晚上时间阿 , gfrog
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<gfrog> palomino|working: 有附加存储了，装好系统之后tar一下，硬盘挂掉几小时就恢复了，哈哈
<lainme> roylez: 您早
<palomino|working> 刚摆弄好系统还没来得及ghost就。。。 , gfrog
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 看来这个坏的硬盘是偶然现象。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 哦。。那好，，在用用看，
<gfrog> palomino|working: 1周就挂，还可以免费换新的，也比较值了，总比出了保再挂好，哈哈
<palomino|working> 那是
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 拼rp的时候到了，lol
<maivel> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=345712
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ...
<ufonokia> 没有人吗
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ufonokia> ubuntu11.04 用那个软件源比较好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dell2950服务器下如果安装ubuntu server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345720 问题很纠结，如题。我安装后老是出错，根本就连命令都无法输入，网上朋友说是因为2950安装后把USB口认作了sda 天天发帖求高手，怎么就没一个玩这个的啊~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yqcaiml — 2011-09-19 11:04 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/8/523_72179.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【围观硬盘各种门 现在买硬盘就是高贵啊!】-硬盘大讨论论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<sky__> hi,all
<^k^> sky__, 好  ㍣ 
<sky__> 我是菜鸟
 * gfrog 用python保留字或者内置函数名做变量，这是种神马行为。。。
<sky__> 怎样对某个人说话？
<gfrog> sky__: 你想说啥？
<sky__> 我不能通过点击你的名字来自动加上你的名字在我说的话中？
<sky__> 要打你的名字？ gfrog ？
<gfrog> sky__: 嗯哼
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩好事？ 蛋蛋
<sky__> 好原始的 IRC
<linsux> irc就是个垃圾
<adam8157> gfrog: 买机票中国航二等奖算不算, 冲话费送罗技无线鼠算不算
<DawnFantasy> 那你干嘛要用呢。既然是个垃圾。。
<sky__> 能不能创建一个聊天室邀请 windows 的用户进来聊天？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，好事都叫你赶上了。。。
<DawnFantasy> 你让win的用户装xchat等就可以了。
<gfrog> linsux: DawnFantasy 用鼠标好原始哦
<sky__> 哦，谢谢 dawn
<adam8157> gfrog: 飘过~
<sky__> 我创建 聊天室 在chanserv 打命令吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 打下来，抢鼠标
<linsux> 没办法啊，为了得到技术支持，只能凑合了
<DawnFantasy> 一般都很少自己创建聊天室的，
<slacker_HD> 我就在win下面....
<sky__> 哦 ，能否给个 xchat 的链接
<DawnFantasy> google
<adam8157> gfrog: 无线鼠标对键盘控来说就是浪费啊...
<slacker_HD> opera和pidgin都可以irc
<DawnFantasy> 你直接加入到一个不存在的频道就当是一个聊天室了
<sky__> 用 irc 能否聊敏感词？
<DawnFantasy> 一般不聊
<sky__> why?
<linsux> sky__, 什么叫敏感词啊
<linsux> 举例说明吧
<sky__> 胡萝卜
<DawnFantasy> 技术不谈国事
<jarod_chen> 现在不是敏感词  是敏感字 时代
<sky__> 哦
<jarod_chen> 敏感词 就是 政府的 G点 
<DawnFantasy> 这都被你找到了：）
<jarod_chen> 全身上下都是 G点  荡妇!
<palomino|working> ....
<sky__> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<loser> ?
<wzlxx> 来问个问题
<wzlxx> 我的系统装了一个linux，但现在需要用xp，有木有办法分出来一点空间弄XP？
<ufonokia> 不好弄
<CyrusYzGTt> 虛擬機
<CyrusYzGTt> 用vbox，
<wzlxx> 我得用51编程器
<oooo> wzlxx: Vbox跑步起来吗
<wzlxx> oooo: 驱动问题
<oooo> 试试压缩一下分区
<oooo> 没准有可能
<wzlxx> oooo: 而且还得用其他XP里的工具
<oooo> 我的昵称是不是被别人注册了。。。？
<void1> 这么常见的昵称被注册太正常了
<oooo> 伤心
<oooo> 我这么喜欢这个昵称
<Crose> ?
<Crose> 啥昵称？
<oooo> identify 都不行
<oooo> oooo
<Crose> ？
<void1> 反正注册的人不上线，你用着也没问题
<Crose> 现在不就是oooo？
<oooo> 没注册啊
<void1> 就算上线，也未必会把你ghost掉
<oooo> 这谁啊，占个毛坑不拉屎
<oooo> 唉
<oooo> 伤心绝望
<ScarletWolf> oooo: 深有同感
<oooo> ScarletWolf: 你的也被注册了？
<ScarletWolf> oooo: SnowWolf被注册了，于是只好用现在这个
<oooo> ScarletWolf: 握爪
<slacker_HD> colorwolf
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: ...
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 看你的高清3D无码去吧。。。
<slacker_HD> hi,wolf同学,你们好吗?
<slacker_HD> ......
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 跟往常一样上班呗
<slacker_HD> 嗯,慢慢熬把
<slacker_HD> 熬到头发白了
<slacker_HD> 眼花了
<oooo> test
<slacker_HD> 社会主义中国会给你养老金的
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 。。。
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍤ 
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍤ 
<slacker_HD> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ secretwolf
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。
<slacker_HD> .....
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 语法有问题，应该是sexywolf才对。
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> sex具有 鮮豔的意思
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,,,好吧，你自己說的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ ，，你誰啊？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 忘了我刚才的话吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我突然想到 有 mldoneky的donkey 那麼 mlwolf同理可證
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍤ 
<billlee> 请问存放端口号与服务名对应关系的文件是那个？
<CyrusYzGTt> /etc/service吧，，或者在.
<tolbkni> billlee, /etc/protocols
<ScarletWolf> billlee: /etc/services
<billlee> tolbkni, 那是 IP 协议号，不是 tcp/udp 端口好
<tolbkni> billlee, 受教了
<billlee> ScarletWolf, 哦，谢谢
<slacker_HD> ScarletWolf是牛人
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 。。。实习生算什么牛人啊
<slacker_HD> 反正很牛
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<tolbkni> ScarletWolf, 在哪实习？
<slacker_HD> .....
<slacker_HD> 微软中国研究院
<ScarletWolf> tolbkni: redhat
<tolbkni> ……该听谁的？
<ScarletWolf> tolbkni: 你说呢。。。
<gfrog> slacker_HD: 谁在MS？
<tolbkni> ScarletWolf, 牛，准实习生继续迷茫
<ScarletWolf> tolbkni: 你问的是我去哪里实习吧。。。
<slacker_HD> wolf基本很害羞,他不敢说的
<slacker_HD> 但我敢说
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 玩你的slackware去吧。。。
<tolbkni> ScarletWolf, 难道还有第二层含义？
<gfrog> slacker_HD: MS的同学会用Linux嘛？
<slacker_HD> 好了,我不揭他底了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<tolbkni> slacker_HD, 据说玩 Slackware 的也是牛人
<slacker_HD>  gfrog:MS给linux内核提供的补丁很多
<gfrog> slacker_HD: 真的呀，赞叹。世界大同
<gfrog> slacker_HD: 会发哪方面的补丁？
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 那个主要是关于微软的虚拟机的方面的吧
<slacker_HD> gfrog:真的,而且数量极多
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 因为客户想在微软虚拟化产品里运行linux系统。。。
<tolbkni> ScarletWolf, 我听到的也是虚拟机方面多数
<slacker_HD> ScarletWolf: 这方面你当然知道的比我多...我不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ M$發的都是修改那幾行的虛擬機代碼
<tolbkni> slacker_HD, 你卖萌了
<slacker_HD> 呃
<slacker_HD> 我只是个半吊子的系统安装工程师...
<CyrusYzGTt> 能夠說動 M$ 虛擬linux的肯定是大大客戶，
<AsuraLe> i'm reinstall my debian again ~~~
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这样。。。 改内核来适应windows host？ 这也够奇葩的
<tolbkni> slacker_HD, 呃，那我一个破落的大四生如何
<AsuraLe> no chinese support just moment ~
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. ..
<slacker_HD> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ yum install ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: ...
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 他重装debian呢。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: slacker_HD ScarletWolf 什么状况。。。 说错了嘛 lol
<AsuraLe> why after upgrade my kernel , my xorg give the msg about the config error?
<slacker_HD> 我不清楚,真的...
<slacker_HD> 你得问内行,比方说ScarletWolf
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ debian也支持rpm包的 apt-get install rpm* yum*
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  i kown how to make it support chinese now , i just install irssi first ~
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: slacker_HD ScarletWolf 虚拟机的最高境界不就是guest感觉不到host的存在嘛，虽然现在半虚拟化玩的比较多。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: debian跟我笔记本相性不合，我还是用fedora吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 然後 rpm -Uvh --force --nodeps fedoraURL/yum
<ofan> openvz是不是和主机共享内存？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..好吧，，不理你，你問deb係的
<ofan> 不能更换内核？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..我現在是bios出問題了。。
<slacker_HD> 我的bios一直有问题....
<slacker_HD> insyde的bios啊,linux 的痛
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 我是升級 bios v2.08出問題的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  donot in chinese right now ,i have not install the chinese spport yet
<AsuraLe> i restart the irssi 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...好吧，，你繼續，我圍觀 看戲
<AsuraLe> exit
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt:我是找不到可升级的bios....
<CyrusYzGTt>  slacker_HD 我是 ASUS N53SN提供的，，號稱是安全升級bios的，，還是出問題了
<slacker_HD> 这个...
<slacker_HD> 叫你不好好看说明书
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 现在的 BIOS 不难修复吧
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我用ASUS的BIOS工具刷过一次BIOS
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 我看了，。可是，貌似操作出錯了，，不該在 刷flash的時候關閉無綫局域網網卡
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 我印象中就是刷空了也可以用U盘恢复
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ ..嗯，好吧，只要ASUS出 大於 v2.08就能修復
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我在BIOS界面刷的
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 算算，我刷了，，8次。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: how to make terminal support chinese layout ? i donot install gui yet ~
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我在win7 64bit下，用ASUS的 winflash
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: fbterm
<slacker_HD> 我比较特殊,在装驱动的时候一阵乱撞,不慎把bios就升级了......
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. yum install zhcon
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我看BIOS里有个选项是刷BIOS，于是就用了那个
<tolbkni> slacker_HD, 你弓虽淫了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: do Debian have yum ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我看不懂那英文，就不用，，而且保留win7。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ NO
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: apt-get install zhcon or apt-get install fbterm
<slacker_HD>  tolbkni,等我双击完发现是升级bios的时候,已经迟了...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ apt-get install yum .then jiu you le 
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: I'm not sure if debian has these two packages.
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: i get fbterm
<slacker_HD> ucimf or fcitx-fbterm are both the choice
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: should i need to reboot system or only to restart irssi ?
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: I heard that fbterm is better than zhcon. But I've never used them.
<slacker_HD> zhcon will always lost characters in UTF-8 mode
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: do fcitx-fbterm and fbterm means same thing or different things?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ zhcon zi dai le shu ru fa..bu yong anzhuang shuru fa pei tao
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ zhcon --utf8 then jiu ke yi le 
<slacker_HD> fbterm is a tool to display chinese in TTY, fcitx-fbterm or ucimf is some program to let you input chinese
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: First make sure you have framebuffer support. Then run: LANG=zh_CN.utf-8 fbterm
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: That's what I got on the Internet. I've never used fbterm.
<slacker_HD> maybe should edit ~/.fbtermrc to configure the font used before running
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍤ 
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 他已经走了。。。
<slacker_HD> 看到了。。
<AsuraLe> i'm back again ~
<ScarletWolf> ...
<AsuraLe> someone in chinese ? i wanna have a look wether it works
<moriramar> 我暈，悲劇了，binutils的文件沒到位。
<AsuraLe> it seems donot work ~~~
<tolbkni> moriramar, revdep-build？
<ScarletWolf> ...
<AsuraLe> it only make chinese to '?'
<tolbkni> moriramar, 说错了，revdep-rebuild……
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: You should make some configurations in ~/.fbtermrc
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 試試 mv -u binutils/* /usr/bin/
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 北方民族大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345735 先占个位 统计信息: 发表于 由 anliang1129 — 2011-09-19 12:45 
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  i just to have a look at it
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  what should i to change the font-name to ?
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  what should i to change the font-name to, how to list the font list ?
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Er...I don't know. Maybe one of your Chinese font.
<slacker_HD> simsun.ttf,If you got one installed..
<slacker_HD> heihei
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Have you installed any Chinese font ?
<slacker_HD> wqy-zenhei and so on
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: of course i installed it 
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: WQY an ARPHIC
<linsuxy> 这里变英文台了
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: simsun.ttf-------------no this command
<Crose> linsuxy: welcome to #ubuntu-cn english channel
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Try WenQuanYi Zen Hei
<slacker_HD> simsun.ttf is font from MS and will display chinese perfect in fbterm...
<slacker_HD> WenQuanYi Zen Hei is another choice
<linsuxy> 说英文的干吗不去英文台呢，正是奇怪了
<ScarletWolf> linsuxy: 他没有X，正在折腾fbterm呢
<moriramar> 又來了……這說英文怎麼了，讓人家去#ubuntu問fbterm中文配置？
<linsuxy> 怎么了？这里是中文频道，看到了-cn吗？
<moriramar> tolbkni, CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思，漏看回復了。我的意思是源上面binutils的源代碼包還沒就緒。 
<MeaCulpa> fbterm
<moriramar> linsuxy: 好吧，所以所有中文未就緒的Ubuntu用戶都去死就行了。
 * MeaCulpa 上个高分辨率fb丫的比X还耗资源的多
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..
<ScarletWolf> 我不用ubuntu，是不是也该走人呢。。。
<psychologe> 有用ipv6 访问 youtube 的吗？ 吱个声。
<linsuxy> 本来ubuntu没法上X打中文的，也不该用由本土
<CyrusYzGTt> 嘎喳
 * MeaCulpa 对于Nvidia, FB完全是蛋疼
<slacker_HD> 我不玩终端很多年。。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<moriramar> psychologe: 有
<slacker_HD> 我只想好好亲近kde~~~
<moriramar> psychologe: 什麼情况？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 哈哈个啥...
<psychologe> moriramar, 现在还能看么？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哈你fb的情况。
<moriramar> psychologe: 能。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ... nvidia都这样
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ... nvidia X牛b嘛 :P
<moriramar> psychologe: 如果是說今天的話，你等我下，我試試。
<psychologe> moriramar，，，是也要经常更新hosts吗？
<moriramar> psychologe: 不用吧。我這個都用了2個多月了。
<psychologe> moriramar, 能不能把你的hosts发一份给我，，，网上搜的很多不能用，，有的能上，但不能播放。
<moriramar> psychologe: Google Doc上有最好的。
<psychologe> 我现 在google doc访问不了，，以前用GAppProxy,,现在不知滴，不行了。。
<freeflying> iGnome: 怎么去除mp4视频里的声音呢
<slacker_HD>  freeflying：把耳机线给掐了
<AsuraLe> ok ,now it could layout chinese 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我的 106MBhosts都是 屏蔽的，，比gfw還要嚴格
<moriramar> psychologe: 好的，我發給你，留個地址。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 可以显示中文了？
<slacker_HD> moriramar:同求
<moriramar> 那算了，不發郵件了，發ompldr了。等下。
<slacker_HD> 多谢
<adam8157> linsuxy: -cn代表可以在这里用中文, 并不代表这里只能用中文. 你的昵称是英文, ubuntu这个单词是英文, linux这个单词也是英文
<moriramar> psychologe: http://ompldr.org/vYWQ5OQ xz压縮的
<psychologe> moriramar, wwangchaohui＠gmail.com   非常感谢。。。
<slacker_HD> 多谢
<linsuxy> 在cn频道说英文，就好比在英文频道说中文，有啥意义呢
<ScarletWolf> linsuxy: 反正大多都能看懂。。。
<AsuraLe> i used WenQuanYi microHei , it's argly in english ...
<psychologe> moriramar, thanks
<linsuxy> 我看大多都看不懂，我就看不懂
<adam8157> linsuxy: 因为说中文的人看得懂英文, 说英文的人却看不懂中文
<moriramar> freeflying: ffmpeg -an -vcodec copy -i xxx.mp4 out.mp4? 不知道這樣好用不……
<AsuraLe> only use fbterm could be ok ~
<adam8157> linsuxy: 他们直接聊天而已, 如果是跟你说话你可以要求
<linsuxy> 大部分中国人都不说英文
<slacker_HD> 大部分中国人都不用linux
<AsuraLe> i couldnot to upgrade my kernel again ~
<moriramar> slacker_HD: Good job!
<linsuxy> 既然已经娱乐英文频道，为什么还要把cn整成英文呢？
<linsuxy> 既然已经有了英文频道，为什么还要把cn整成英文呢？
<ScarletWolf> linsuxy: 不是说了么。。。难道要人问老外怎么配置fbterm中文环境？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我記得你是用 Debian？
<slacker_HD> linsuxy：而是只能这样解决
<linsuxy> 老外知道怎么配置locale
<slacker_HD> 难道要画图？
<linsuxy> 问老外去
<moriramar> linsuxy: 但人家不知道用什麼字體，用什麼好看。人家會推薦一堆日文字體惡心死他。
<slacker_HD> ubuntu-jp?
<NoIE> env WINEPREFIX="/home/liu/.wine/" wine "C:\Program Files\Plants vs. Zombies\PlantsVsZombies.exe"
<linsuxy> 英文频道里有很多中国人的
<moriramar> linsuxy: 而且，他去問直接會得到的東西是人家用機器人回復他的“請去 #ubuntu-cn 提問”謝謝！
<linsuxy> 他们也配置中文fb
<AsuraLe> linsuxy: for most of here kown english . but the guys in english chanle almost donot kown chinese ~ that's the different
<linsuxy> 他又没去问过，假设的东西有啥意义？
<moriramar> linsuxy: 這的人沒幾個不懂英語的，你假设我們都只說中文又有什麼意義？
<moriramar> 上次有個 metbsd 說英語的事還有3分道理，因為那個事本來可以用漢語說。
<linsuxy> 我看不懂你的英文， AsuraLe 
<linsuxy> 这里大部分人都不会英语的
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 我自动人肉忽略你的英文，在中文频道说英文被我认作是一种装逼行为
<AsuraLe> moriramar: you are right ,donot you remember i upgrade kernel last night ?
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 有没有fpga阿资料啊
<NoIE> env WINEPREFIX="/home/liu/.wine/" wine "C:\Program Files\Plants vs. Zombies\PlantsVsZombies.exe"
<cfy> iGnome: 有没有fpga的资料啊
<NoIE> 无法启动植物大战僵尸。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 嗯，我記得是 libnouvean的問題吧？
<NoIE> wine 怎样设置当前路径？
<moriramar> NoIE: ……去人人玩社區版。
<NoIE> env WINEPREFIX="/home/liu/.wine/" wine "C:\Program Files\Plants vs. Zombies\PlantsVsZombies.exe"
<NoIE> moriramar: 什么是社区版？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: and it make mistake with the xorg ,and  i finally remove all of the xorg and x11 in angry~
<AsuraLe> moriramar: so i have to reinstall just right kown ~
<moriramar> NoIE: 去玩就知道了，上renren.com注冊就能玩。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: you can try fcitx-fbterm or ibus-fbterm
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 呃。。。忘了你能看中文了。。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 呃……這麼惡心呀，那我不知道。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: last night , i upgrade to 3.0 pae ,the frist time it's xorg config wrong .
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我是用A卡的，你再看看其它人的情况？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: so i reinstall and only upgrade kernel first ,and it make mistake with prel(or it's perl?) config
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我現在用的是3.0.4核心，Xorg也更新到最新的發行版本，沒出現大的問題。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ google-chrome 的gdk出錯到底要怎麼修復
<AsuraLe> moriramar: so i have no dare to try to unstable to upgrade kernel to 3.0 ,
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也再用，，不過就是 換下數字而已
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 闭源驱动不是得重新编译内核模块么？
<slacker_HD> 应该是
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也在用，，不過就是 換下數字而已 2.6.40.4-5 = 3.0.4-5
<slacker_HD> 还是windows好，不要重新编译。哈哈
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  i think it's may because i upgrade when i'm using xorg
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 重装下驱动可以么？
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: windows need to reinstall all of you os for the upgrade.
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 不，我曾经98升级到xp，还行
<ScarletWolf> 对啊，win的内核平时升级么？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: i tried last night ,it's only mistake in xorg config . because i donot kown how should to change it,so i donot dare to change it 
<pocoyo> 册
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: Windows是类似微内核，没事不用升级
<yangjia> 那个命令可以让我拷贝的时候跳过已经存在的文件
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: A卡有个aticonfig可以初始化xorg.conf
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  windows no kernel upgrade ,all it's upgrade is only reinstall a new type
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不知道n卡有没有类似工具
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: Linux内核大部分需要升级的问题，在Win里不在内核实现
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 还有，Xorg --configure好像能初始化xorg.conf，但在我这里一直都是失败的
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: you are reinstall ,but only check the button upgrade to instead the install
<slacker_HD> ;-)
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: when i got my second pc ,i will try it care and find out how to deal with it 
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: it seems need to config someting manual 
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 这俩命令是我弄gentoo时知道的，因为一开始就没有X，只能自己新建xorg.conf。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: or something i in a wrong way 
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: you always use linux without gui ?
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora下 A卡直接在x11安裝後不需要配置也可以開特效，，
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不，一般还是会装上X，没有X很麻烦
 * MeaCulpa installs Gentoo WITH Xorg
<freeflying> moriramar: works, thanks
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 而且我还想看视频呢
<moriramar> freeflying: ur welcome
<slacker_HD> mplayer可以在终端看视频的
<CyrusYzGTt> vlc也可以
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: the driver will configure x-server automatic in common 
<moriramar> slacker_HD: 那個我從來沒有成功過。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過都需要添加 video組
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ??不懂，，不理會你，，
<slacker_HD>  moriramar， vo有fb
<ofan> 有了解openvz的么
<moriramar> slacker_HD: 果然是要设置vo
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 什麼來的？？
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 有fbterm的话可以，但我看得是720P的x264视频，结果崩溃了。。。
<slacker_HD> 其实用vo caca看电影相当牛逼
<ofan> openvz是不是和主机完全共享内存
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 看配置。。就知道唄
<ofan> 貌似不能在mac上用
<AsuraLe> a question: how to redo a stoped job ?
<AsuraLe> in the console
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ yum history id redo
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: i have no yumn.....
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ id ,.yum history list get
<ofan> mac.ilinux.be
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 好吧，自己問別人
<ofan> 还有这网站..
<AsuraLe> i often my the job to stoped and donot kown how to continue or exit the stop job,except logout with exit
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 有陌生詞彙，，不回答你
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 那是拼写错误吧。。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  what ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 是麼？？反正我英語從來不超過 30分。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: should i in Pinyin again ?
<slacker_HD> mandarin is your best choice
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你是想问后台job停止后怎么继续或者退出？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..我用fedora
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ fg 或者 bg 就會顯示的
<MeaCulpa> mplayer还有aalib播放，纯字符
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那個更蛋疼了。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 记得看过一次
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 黑客帝國 風格 的播放
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: ok ,fg is continue ,but what is bg means?
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装arch分完区后配置挂载的时候总是error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345741 分完区write后推出手动配置挂载，选择完对应的分区挂什么目录后创建总是失败：error creating filesystem XXXX on /dev/sda1...，这个应该怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wajmjjj — 2011-09-19 13:38 
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer -vo matrixview XXOO.avi
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ bg就是放在後臺
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ fg就是放在前臺 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 都是小姐
<ScarletWolf> ...
<slacker_HD> foreground and background
<ScarletWolf> 前台和后台？
<AsuraLe> ok ~
<moriramar> 奶奶的，我想罵中國電信領導死全家了。 http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/devel/binutils/binutils-2.21.1.tar.bz2 他娘的也給我跳轉到114去，去他奶奶的。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redirect
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你已經罵了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我就罵了……
<slacker_HD> 可能是kernelorg暂时出问题了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，那个，我拿来放过A片
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對了，kernel.org已經下綫了。。你應該去 。。下
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 直接当屏保用了可以
<AsuraLe> besides kdm and gdm ' do there any other log screen ?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 是不是看完後沒有 性趣了
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: slim
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: hmm, 基本没感觉了
<slacker_HD> AsuraLe，xdm is another choice
<AsuraLe> i find  if i make kerenl to 3.0 , i could not find gdm package in the apt
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 嗯嗯，那好，建議推廣，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈。這樣就絕育了。。人類銳減 18億
<AsuraLe> slim ,it's a lightweight?
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道下線了。問題是binutils無數地址都不讓下，都給我轉114。
<moriramar> 2.21.1-r1 沒什麼問題呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..被牆監控中，，看來你經常上牆外的東西
<slacker_HD> sourceforge
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel.org去 github當難民了
<slacker_HD> http://zh.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_buluoos/downloads/0.3/src/binutils-2.21.1.tar.bz2/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Downloading File binutils-2.21.1.tar.bz2 - buluoos - SourceForge.JP
<CyrusYzGTt> php.net也去 github當難民
<slacker_HD>  ^k^，你好
<slacker_HD>  ^k^，再见
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那個轉114不是墙吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 就怕過些天github也悲劇了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 基本是牆的，沒有就是 無法訪問
<AsuraLe> moriramar: it seems is too~
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 已經開始杯具了，，gfwed開始了
<AsuraLe> moriramar:  to 114 it's dianxin's 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ gfw用了 指令集 AVX VT-d/x vPro comv see4
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: cannot to connect maybe gfw too~
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有那 SLI ..nnd..國外的都在幫助欺負我們，，其他國家的人民應該幫助人民
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，好吧，，通常是直接 127.0.0.1的緣故吧。。gfw的
<slacker_HD> 其实呢，有些网站，可以通过IP直接访问。。。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  if i wanna visit youtobe direct , my pc give the cannot to connect error
<slacker_HD> :)megaload就可以
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..不懂，不理你
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: could visit with ip all turn to 114 all be kick by gfw with dns
<slacker_HD> 是啊，只是GFW有两种封锁方式，一种是封IP，另一种是域名转向
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: bitch............ ru guo wo yao zhijie fangwen  youtobe ,wo zhebian gei de cuowu jiushi wufalianjie 
<slacker_HD> 第二种好破
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:  turn to 114  is dns methond
<slacker_HD> 所以咯，你找到IP直接访问
<slacker_HD> 这个方法尽量不要外传哪
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..好吧，我這邊就是 鏈接被重置
<ofan> slacker_HD: gfw的方法太多了
<slacker_HD> 万一真封了，我的音乐下载就彻底完蛋了
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> http://tool.chinaz.com/ip/?IP=www.rapidshare.com
<^k^> ⇪ ti: www.rapidshare.com的IP信息 - 站长工具
<slacker_HD> 看这里
<slacker_HD> 确实是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 那麼恭喜了，，貌似國企又要退出類似服務了，，你完蛋了
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 那麼恭喜了，，貌似國企又要推出類似服務了，，你完蛋了
<moriramar> wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/binutils-2.21.1.tar.bz2 404……
<slacker_HD> 翻墙下呗，就是太慢了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: AVX VT-d 這些都什麼……
<slacker_HD> rapidshare。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ gentoo不是有國內的同步鏡像麼。。如果忽略可能被注入什麼的話
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: some borwser layout the msg "connot to connect" with connect reset
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ AVX 浮點運算 vt-d 虛擬的，也可以在硬件模擬，不需要虛擬機
<slacker_HD> 我不用gentoo。。无所谓的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 不懂 。。
<slacker_HD> 我的源是国外edu的网站
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:  you could try to add the root dns in you local dns list
<slacker_HD>  AsuraLe，是这样的，但是比较麻烦，我现在一般就在线查。。。
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: but i donot sure gfw will allow you to visit it ~
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼來了 ghosTM55 ，大家快跑
<slacker_HD> AsuraLe，我用这个方法可以成功下载很多网盘的资源
<slacker_HD> 而且，由于我的IP没人跟我挣了
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 不會添加，求教程，，
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt，把rapidshare.com这种域名换成IP就行了
<slacker_HD> http://tool.chinaz.com/ip/   这里可以查找对应的IP
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IP地址查询 - 站长工具
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 假洋人，你這次可以輸入中文了吧，，用zhcon多好 自帶輸入法
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ .. 我說的是配置，，
<slacker_HD> 什么配置?
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: CyrusYzGTt  you could store this ip to you local host list
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 問錯人了，，
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<AsuraLe> i still in the console .:)
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 問你纔對，，不過現在不問了，，不懂你的英文
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: i could use pinyin to you ~
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§  算了，，不聊了，，三天了，終於很困了，，不知道能不能醒來
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 三天没睡？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: you donot slepp?
<CyrusYzGTt> oooo§ 嗯，我在自殺，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: what was you doing during the past 3 days?
<CyrusYzGTt>  AsuraLe ..嗯
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 看起来是
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 上網
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 吃喝拉撒 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: you are crazy boy~~
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 看電影
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早啊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 看恐怖片
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 什么电影？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: you must be palying games
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> oooo§ 午夜 胸靈
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，我也玩遊戲 webqq上的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ dan^2
<adam8157> roylez: 求永久OP, 以便随时弄 CyrusYzGTt 
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 去睡觉吧，少年
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你怎麼可以這樣 ，，
<AsuraLe> adam8157: i get the xorg config mistake after upgrade kernel last night.TT
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 給她吧，只要她承認是 dan^2
<roylez> adam8157: 这个得找茸茸，我没这权限
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: "他"
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 額，我發現我的硬碟是 希捷的，，就是有兩個硬碟片的
<moriramar> 我暈，最後跑到GNU下的binutils……
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，牠 
 * adam8157 看来必须得找蓉蓉了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 都是 gnu的工具，這個正常
<slacker_HD> 又来彩色了。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 我隐了
 * CyrusYzGTt adam8157 titi dan^2
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: i'm readly to look you's being kicked~
<slacker_HD> C U
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  i upgrade my kernel twice last night ,all failed
<adam8157> AsuraLe: oops
<adam8157> AsuraLe: xorg... you can del xorg.conf, it will be ok
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: adam8157 is a god ,could not to say something bad about~
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ linux的基本工具都是 gnu的，這個無所謂，
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 瀑布汗
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 銀河汗
<slacker_HD> 给adam一个苹果就行了
<slacker_HD> 大不了再找条蛇
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要進行sha512加密就可以了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: the twice i upgrade when i only have the kernel and standard system ,and i have a perl config mistake~~~
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  and donot have a gdm package in the unstable ?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: I don't use gnome...or kde...or any de
<AsuraLe> adam8157: you only with the console ?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: X+Awesome+xterm...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 圍觀
 * ineed 谁给推荐部wm机呗
<AsuraLe> adam8157: how to stop the graphic with command ?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: what is awesome?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 最便宜那部
<adam8157> AsuraLe: awesome is a tilling window manager
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: you donot wanna sleep again?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: C+A+F1, C+c lol
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..我準備明天再睡，今天繼續看電影
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..我準備明天再睡，今天繼續看電影/玩網頁遊戲。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: i'm under C+A+F2 now ,i use console still morning~
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 不是看 神之记事本 么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: console is evil
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 看到 11了，沒有最新的，，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 最便宜的也行，推荐部呗
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  I find you will not wanna sleep when you see adam8157 . HAHA ~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ J220C
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..你妹，，
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。上一集居然跳楼了，让我很郁闷。。。还好没死
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..我在等 20:00再去睡，順便調整生物鐘
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: you just said you wanna sleeping before the second adam8157 come ,and now you not ~~~
 * adam8157 没我事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我也準備跳，。不過我要跳崖，，看看會不會穿越
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是找个枯井跳进去吧
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  do awesome start automatic?
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 穿越到战国时代，找秦王玩去
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不去，那種穿越都是所謂的愛情。。我要穿越去洪荒前看看
<adam8157> AsuraLe: you need a dm to start it, or write a .xinitrc and startx
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不去，，他被 徐福陷害死，不想看死人
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 西施是战国的么？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: how to install startx ? i see this way from lots of place ,but donot kown how to come ture
<adam8157> AsuraLe: apt-cache search xinit
<AsuraLe> adam8157: beside kdm and gdm ,do any dm other ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，，跟 某人 跑路了，，不過也被 殺害了
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 安装xorg-server就行了吧，难道不自带？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: slim呀，不过设置全市脚本
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: it seems i have xorg-server ,but i donot kown how to use id 
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: it seems i have xorg-server ,but i donot kown how to use it
<adam8157> AsuraLe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager_(program_type)#Some_implementations
<^k^> ⇪ ti: X display manager (program type) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  do it have a defualt script for me to use ?
<Aineed>  > Time.now
<AsuraLe> adam8157: how could i to look wiki in console ?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: w3m, elinks...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: console is evil
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  i found it's really evil ~~
<adam8157> AsuraLe: lol
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 有
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你也可以修改~/.xinitrc，然后让slim使用它
<CyrusYzGTt> 我熬不住了，，去睡覺了，，晚安
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: it's just afternoon...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 對我來說，，就是晚上，我困了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: ok ,go to bed quickly~
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 熬夜了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，三天而已
<ScarletWolf> ...
<jkfbupt> 大家好
<^k^> jkfbupt, 好  ㍦ 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 喝点Dr Pepper就没事了
<AsuraLe> feel strange to visit a web in console~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 沒有這些高級貨，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 下了 88
<JuncoJet> 谁知道，哪能下载到acpi模块的代码
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: you still wanna to control you cpu fan with acpi?
<JuncoJet> 是啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: `master god ,what's CDE?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: Pls dont call me that...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: Console Display Manager
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 你今天肿木了，写英文了？
<gdzhang> JuncoJet: kernel source
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: stay in console from morning , just reinstall the standard system 
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: lazy to install a chinese input ~~
<wecing> 问个问题。我在一个新的分区上装了一份新的linux，然后把原来的/home挂载到了/file下。现在我想给/file起一个类似于“~”的别名，求教……
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> wecing: 你何苦呢。。。
<gfrog> wecing: ln -s /file ~ 这样？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 酱紫啊，那中文应该能看到吧？有中文字库？
<wecing> ScarletWolf: 正在折腾gentoo，还没做好完全切换过去的准备。
<gfrog> wecing: 貌似不太对， ln -s /file ~/"~"
<wecing> gfrog：呃……
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: ofcourse , i 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Shell 脚本 遍历文件夹的一个疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345748 现在有两个脚本 iterationFolder1.sh 如下： Code: #! /bin/bash #shell脚本遍历文件夹 deepls() {         cd "$1"         for x in *         do                 if [ -f $x ]                 then                         echo $x                 fi    ...
<AsuraLe> wecing: of course you cannnot do that , ~ means the root dist of the current user~
<wecing> gfrog: 虽说这个解法略蛋疼，但是也不是不可以……
<wecing> AsuraLe: 我知道，我是说“类似于~”的别名。
<AsuraLe> wecing: give it a ln into /usr/bin~
<gfrog> wecing: lol
<wecing> AsuraLe: 假设我已经用“&”指代这个地址了。从此以后，我就可以直接“cp &/file.txt /home/xxx”了。
<AsuraLe> idonot how to do that ,you could ask adam~
<gfrog> wecing: 必须不行，&被shell截获了
<wecing> gfrog: 这个我也知道，我只是举个栗子……
<gfrog> wecing: 低头看键盘，你还能找到不被shell截获的特殊字符嘛
<JuncoJet> wecing 好栗子
<gfrog> wecing: 新系统的/home如果不重要，直接挂成原来系统上的/home吧。。。 这样比较靠谱
<gfrog> wecing: 不知道我说明白没
<AsuraLe> gfrog: i always use the same home when i reinstall the os
<JuncoJet> 挂载到 C:   
<wecing> gfrog: 我找不到，但是我们可以用多个字符嘛，比如“O_o”什么的……
<wecing> gfrog: 我还是直接挂上好了。
<gfrog> AsuraLe: That's a good 
<gfrog> AsuraLe: That's a good habit.
<gfrog> wecing: 这样难道不更麻烦嘛？
<wecing> gfrog: 会想到这个问题主要是因为我在gentoo下用chromium，在ubuntu下用chrome，而openbox的配置文件在个人的主目录下……
<AsuraLe> 15 differents dm~~~
<gfrog> wecing: chromium和chrome的配置似乎不冲突。。。
<wecing> gfrog: 不，重点是openbox的键绑定……
<AsuraLe> gfrog: chrome is not chromium-browser?
<gfrog> wecing: 哦，我终于懂了
<gfrog> wecing: 但是你绑定的啥？ 如果只是启动chrom*，那就个丫做个符号连接吧。
<wecing> gfrog: ……有道理。
<gfrog> wecing: /etc/alternatives/里的那坨符号连接还是有点用处的。。。
<gfrog> wecing: 特别是针对你这种情况。
<JuncoJet> gfrog chrome有linux版？
<gfrog> JuncoJet: 显然有啊
<wecing> gfrog: 我在gentoo下看了一眼，没有这个目录……
<wecing> JuncoJet: 去官网下载啊亲～
<gfrog> AsuraLe: that’s not same， chromium is opensource version of chrom
<gfrog> wecing: 哦，那自己建符号连接吧
<gfrog> wecing: 看来/etc/alternatives/是debian系独家秘籍
<AsuraLe> gfrog: i always think they a one thing~~
<AsuraLe> gfrog: gentoo is another type of linux ?
<gfrog> AsuraLe: yep
<JuncoJet> 偶chromeplus飘过，只是linux版的版本有点老。有些插件用不上，其他还好
<AsuraLe> why not he make the 2 linux use the same home ?
<oooo> AsuraLe: 你为什么不用汉语说话啊
<AsuraLe> oooo: donot install the chinese input yet ~~~~
<oooo> A
<oooo> AsuraLe: 新系统？
<AsuraLe> oooo: yep , i upgrade my kernel,but it make mistake ,and so i reinstall it ,and now i use console to configure something .
<AsuraLe> oooo: i wanna back to x after my configure
<Houge_Langley> 不知道为什么我的win7一直无法通过wubi安装ubuntu，一般通过wubi安装ubuntu的时候，会提示让重启win，但是我的不会提醒，重启以后也没有让我选择系统的选项。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: win7 is evil~~
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 父母要用。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: then you have to donot use linux 
<AsuraLe> i will try light dm
<AsuraLe> i will try lightdm
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我在fedora和gentoo里都没找到lightdm
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: lightdm is a light weight dm ,and wili says that ubuntu 11.10 will use lightdm to instead gdm
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我知道，但没找到
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: i think that may be why i couldnot find gdm within unstable deb sources~
<Evanescence> 请问wget的-O-选项是什么意思？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: i translate it before , you could find in my baidu-blog to have a look if i write in it
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: looking for ashurta
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ths
<SIDU> 请问你们大多上哪里网店买东西？
<AsuraLe> i will reboot to have a look  does my configure works ~~~
<AsuraLe> SIDU: taobao~
<SIDU> taobao 那个旺旺没有办法ubuntu 想放弃。
<SIDU> 大家都上她。也只好taobao 了。就像那个QQ，大家都用她，也只好认了。
<SIDU> 想开发一个UU，不管什么OS 都能聊，有市场吗 ？
<SIDU> 就叫她UU吧。^_^
<SIDU> BB也不错。
<SIDU> MM也凑合。
<moriramar> 用淘寶。
<Evanescence> 插，百度真烂，在百度空间里找个wget的文章都找不到，蛋疼不是
<SIDU> moriramar:淘宝2个问题，一个是旺旺只能开WIN，而是支付宝要想  ubuntu 也没有办法用。
<SIDU> Evanescence: 如果我没有搞错，蛋疼是你的阳蛋在疼。
<moriramar> SIDU: 不知道……
<Evanescence> SIDU: 理都不要理你，在linux折腾什么淘宝的
<lingxu> ......
<moriramar> ㏠ 這個字符看得見的同學能和我說下你們是哪個字體顯示這個字符的嗎？
<SIDU> Evanescence: 其实我想搞个什么吧IE 侧地退休了。
<pityonline> SIDU: 旺旺有网页版的，支付宝早就有 linux 控件了
<palomino|working> 不知道哪个字体显示的 , moriramar
<palomino|working> 我默认用的文泉驿微米黑 , moriramar
<SIDU> Evanescence: 真不明白大家卫士么，还用 window, IE 这些共产党。
<SIDU> 去死吧。
<Evanescence> si
<Evanescence> SIDU: 理都不要理你，这种说了也没用，安心学点linux！！
<SIDU> 掌嘴。我不可以骂人的。
<sufre> 大家在ubuntu下是如何翻墙的，我现在google搜点东西都被弄
<AsuraLe> how to start ibus without im-switch ?
<moriramar> palomino|working: 我用那個好像也顯示不出來。我再試試。
<moriramar> 話說我超級悲劇的一件事情前些天不小心把可樂撒鍵盤上了，現在本子的Home鍵觸感很不好，向下阻力很大……
<sufre> 拆了，擦一擦
<moriramar> sufre: ThinkPad E系列那個巧克利鍵盤是怎麼拆？
<Evanescence> moriramar: 表示没有方向键一样用im
<Evanescence> moriramar: 表示没有方向键一样用vim
<moriramar> sufre: 我用ipv6看一些網站，那個似乎不算翻墙。
<moriramar> sufre: 之前有用過OpenVPN，不過後來網路情况不好就不用了。
<moriramar> Evanescence: 問題是心里不爽呀！
<sufre> moriramar: 去网上找一找，应该有图文教程或者视频教程
<Evanescence> 剪头发也心里不爽，身体的东西少了，要是少了小弟弟
<AsuraLe> 发不出去了么？
<AsuraLe> ^_^，现在是lightdm进入的桌面
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你终于说中文了。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: ^_^，英语不好，让大家受罪了～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你那个什么baidu空间，连找个wget都找不到还没有分类。。。一篇一篇找实在不是我的风格，百度的博客内搜索竟然没有wget的结果
<Evanescence> 太差劲了！！
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 你还用百度啊。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你不要那样找，直接在我空间里看Linux的或者是PC技巧
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 是AsuraLe用。
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 哦...
<AsuraLe> 以前用，东西还没挪出来，没找到好的blog
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我就是找分类，没找到分类在哪儿
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: CSDN弄个也比百度空间强。。。
<SIDU> 对了。我有时候打开一个网页，怎么有本地ISP 的广告呢？比如是usatoday.com 但是怎么有中文广告？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 百度空间还是娱乐性质多一些吧
<SIDU> 我在想我的网页是否被过滤然后还修改内容，这真是无言！！
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 是的，主要是娱乐的，csdn我也有，但是很久没维护了，csdn偏程序方面的
<gfrog> Evanescence: 百度过滤掉google的爬虫木有？ 没有的话可以用google搜索，加site:参数
<moriramar> sufre: 其實我更想通過一次次向裏面注清水再吸出來來清掉那些糖。
<Evanescence> 加载了半天为响应。。。。我都要哭着求百度了，我好不容易用一次baidu，竟然不给面子，四五次chromium弹出对话框说未响应，无法加载完全.。。。。。
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我用过site参数了，没有结果
<gfrog> Evanescence: 那大概google的爬虫被过滤了
<Evanescence> 该死的百度，我要把它加到路由黑名单！！！
<gfrog> Evanescence: 曾经把俺部门的dns解析改了，baidu.com返回google的地址，哈哈，大家都爽了
<Evanescence> gfrog: 就是应该这样
<Evanescence> 气死我了
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: lol
<SIDU> Evanescence: 我的googleHK常常没了，然后就yahoo也跟着没了，然后bing 也没了。我就不用那个 baidu .如果什么都没了，我就关机。看谁斗得过谁。我不上网，看你怎么办。
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 我在一个学校社团时，偷偷把M$ Office改成了WPS。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我自己进去看了以下，然后我想说了，那篇好像没放进去
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 开始他们不知道，时间长了就露馅了
<Evanescence> 不过问题还是得解决，有人告诉我这个“-O-”选项里的第二个 “-” 是什么作用，下面是例子。wget -O- http://192.168.200.254:81/ --post-data=$POSTLOGOUT -T2 -t2
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 你这就不对了3，怎么能偷偷的呢？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 好吧，我是光明正大的改的。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就算没有，那baidu也是可恶的，加载个空间竟然一直无法响应，一直弹出对话框。
<gfrog> SIDU: googleHK没了可以用googleSG，googleJP，googleUK。。。。 多的是了，google的子站遍地都是
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 桌面上也有图标，只不过我把快捷方式的名字改了。
<SIDU> 请问: 访问一个 https://some.com/a.php?id=1&... =》内容是加密的是吧？网址呢？isp 也看不到?id 之后的那部分是吧？
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 这俩玩意确实很像
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 想当初我直接发动我们班一半的人给使用openoffice了
<SIDU> gfrog ? 是吧？我现在试试看。。
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 是啊，所以我才蒙混了好几个星期
<SIDU> gfrog: 哟！还真行。就 google.com 被闭了。其他还可以的。谢谢哈。
<Evanescence> 建立一个模仿百度主页的google搜索！！！
<gfrog> Evanescence: 没响应可能是chromium或者是他插件的bug，我用chromium访问taobao也经常没响应
<AsuraLe> e
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 太狠了，后来被发现有啥结果？ 被k了木有？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你就不能直接看下帮助么？
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我没有插件，其他网页都好好的，为什么偏百度空间会这样，说明他上面有不明插件。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 没有。我只负责维护那一台电脑。
<gfrog> SIDU: 这几个来回试，只要不是搜索敏感字，基本都能好用的。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我看了man！！！自由-O，不明白-O加个-是啥意思
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 有人不会用就用其他电脑，有人接受了。
<SIDU> 请确认：ISP 是看不到 https://.../?id.... ？后面都是加密的是吗？
<gfrog> Evanescence: emmm，这个不太好说
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 逼邪归正，哈哈
<Evanescence> 算了，反正已经添加了baidu黑名单，解决问题，wget的“-O-“选项是什么意思！
<gfrog> SIDU: 据我抓包看，是的，你可以自己抓包看一下，发送真正的HTTP头的时候已经是加密的了。
<gfrog> SIDU: 当然，如果你的ISP劫持了你的连接，他还是一样能看到
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 没发现，你可以实验一下
<SIDU> gfrog: 哟！。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你不是写过这个的博客么？不会忘记了吧。。。。
<SIDU> gfrog: 恩。谢谢。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: output to stdout or output to stdin
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 当时是专门研究过～～～，但是由于我自己不大用wget，都是直接用chromium下的，所以时间长了就忘记了，当时还做了十多个实验来测试参数的差别～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 啊，崇拜啊，很有研究精神呢
<Evanescence> 简单的说，一个字，厉害
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是是在没印象 测试过-O-, 如果要在当前目录下测试的话就没有比较用-O阿，但是他的-O又没有接目录～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是目录，是文件，-O是到文件，-是stdin or stdout，
<Evanescence> 两个加在一起就是stdout
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我知道-O-是什么意思了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 直接解析文档
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 真的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 原来如此，那这个命令 wget -O- http://192.168.200.254/ --post-data=$POSTLOGIN -T2 -t2 ； POSTLOGIN="username=hexchain&password=hexchain&password_enc=aGV4Y2hhaW4K&login=1&login_type=login&password_type=normal"
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩，直接解析文档并且显示在屏幕上。。。
<AsuraLe> -
<Evanescence> 明白了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:   man 里面说了 -O-的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没。没有-O-形式的，而且-O -是truncat到一个文件，类似shell的redirect
<Evanescence> 并没有什么分析之类的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  -O file 第二段 
<Evanescence> 哪里有 分析什么的啊
<Evanescence> 就是在说重定向到文件
<AsuraLe> 你看到但是大写的还是小写的？
<AsuraLe> 大写和小写是两个参数
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 当然是大写嘛
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ä½ paste
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: wait for a moment 
<AsuraLe> Use of -O is not intended to mean simply "use            the name file instead of the one in the URL;"            rather, it is analogous to shell redirection:            wget -O file http://foo is intended to work            like wget -O - http://foo > file; file will be            truncated immediately, and all downloaded            content will be written there. 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redirect
<Evanescence> 不是太懂，理解是redirect。。。。
<jyf1987> 动车上还有插座 真爽
<AsuraLe> If            - is used as file, documents will be printed            to standard output, disabling link conversion.            (Use ./- to print to a file literally named            -.) 
<Crose> 动车上早就有插座了……
<Crose> 动车上有wifi？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我笨。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你仔细读第一段和第二段 
<jyf1987> wifi没有 我用手机的3g来代理上网的
<Crose> ……
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 尤其是第一段括号前最后一句话： 如果使用 -  ，文档将以标准形式输出
<AsuraLe> 难道我们有必要翻译wget的man 文件？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没有，还是我自己研究把。。
<Evanescence> 我估计自己哪里想不通呢
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你看的中文版本的还是英文版本的，我记得wget的man只有英文版的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 当然是英文版本的，但是不懂他-O嫁了-不就变成输出到stdout了么？这样这么发到后面的那个URL啊？
<AsuraLe> EvaEvanescence: 你把完整的再发一遍我看看 
<Evanescence> wget -O- http://192.168.200.254:81/ --post-data=$POSTLOGOUT -T2 -t2
<AsuraLe> 我忽然有个想法，不用 kvirc了，直接拿个 terminal 开 irssi，这样就可以把irssi直接嵌入到桌面上
<Evanescence> POSTLOGIN="username=hexchain&password=hexchain&password_enc=aGV4Y2hhaW4K&login=1&login_type=login&password_type=normal"
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那你怎么才能把terminal嵌入到桌面呢？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: tilda本来就是嵌入的，而其他的只要改下urxvt只要改openbox的application设置就可以嵌入
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 好想法
<Evanescence> 嵌入后输入不会别扭么？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 现在的问题就是rxvt有点讨厌——不能粘贴和复制
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 怎么会别扭呢，就跟console一样是固定的位置麻 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 可以让他透明然后丢到最底层
<AsuraLe> 恩，说做就做，我来试试 ～～～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 做出来了，给我个截图看看效果
<AsuraLe> ev
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: en 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你有msn没有?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没有，我自由gtalk，而且从来没人，就从未用过
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你邮件给我就好
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: rxvt为挥洒不能粘贴复制？
<Evanescence> numbchild Gmail
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:  默认就没这功能，估计要改配置，而且rxvt也不能在上面点右键，
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 介于他的这个情况，我本来想把他嵌入合作面，然后用 tilda当活动termial的，可惜了，tilda不能活动
<AsuraLe> nnd， 我这居然刚一直没有装sudo 命令，我说怎么开始在下面找sudoers没找到
<gfrog> AsuraLe: rxvt里按ctrl点右键没菜单？
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 再说复制粘贴用选中+中键不就够了？
<AsuraLe> 原来还要ctrl....
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 我不知道
<gfrog> AsuraLe: ok。。。
<wujie> pidgin支持irc直接加频道了
<oooo> wujie: 以前不行么
<wujie> 不过不知到为什么google talk在pidgin无法登录
<wujie> 以前不行
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 我不知道有这样的用法
<oooo> wujie: 我都可以登录啊
<wujie> 不知到为什么啊
<gfrog> AsuraLe: that's ok
<oooo> gtalk我觉得是最方便登录的
<wujie> pidgin无法用啊
<oooo> 是不是代理啥的被墙了
<wujie> 不知到，会跳到XMMP，上
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 怎么ibus现在不好用了。。。。
<wujie> gnome3的ibus支持64种输入法
<oooo> 真的啊
<oooo> 怎么没有发现的
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 开终端，ibus-daemon -v 看看啥错误提示，照出错提示搞
<wujie> 恩
<oooo> 我就是gnome3啊
<wujie> :-D
<wujie> 我的是fedora15
<AsuraLe> glib.Gerror ????
<oooo> 好巧，我也是
<wujie> 64种语言额
<oooo> 差不多是的
<wujie> руддў
<oooo> 鸟语
<wujie> іфнуаывьаыафцйывфыяьс сьафоап
<ScarletWolf> wujie: 。。。
<wujie> 白俄罗斯语
<wujie> 问一下啊，pidgin么法哟用google talk
<MeaCulpa> gtalk本来就是xmnp
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 你怎么填写accounts的
<wujie> 没填啊
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 你新建个gtalk账户以后，其实就是转成xmpp
<wujie> xmpp登录不上啊
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 配置抓个图看看
<moriramar> wujie: 我暈……這個真心太多教程了，而且就我目前在用的情况來看肯定可用。帳號 moriramar 域 gmail.com 資源 Pidgin 密碼就是密碼 服務器 talk.google.com SSL打開。
<moriramar> wujie: 連接埠是5552還是552還是5222，反正用默認的。其它就沒了。
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 选modify account, basic 和advanced贴出来大家看看
<lainme> wujie: 写上用户名和密码就行了。其他都默认
<MeaCulpa> 5222
<moriramar> lainme: 不行吧，至少要把 talk.google.com 寫上，默認那個是空的吧。
<lainme> moriramar: 不用
<moriramar> lainme: 這麼爽……之前我不寫就連不上。
<wujie> ssl握手失败啊
<moriramar> wujie: 連接被砍了？
<moriramar> [    1.0 G ] Total space from 261 files were freed in the distfiles directory 我多久沒清了……
<wujie> 还有
<wujie> 登上了，
<wujie> google怎么视频啊
<moriramar> wujie: 不是直接用的嗎？說2.6之後就可以視頻。
<lainme> http://i.imgur.com/iaZhd.png
<lainme> wujie: 直接可以视频的
<wujie> 哦试下啊
<wujie> 加我
<wujie> wj374121969@gmaio.com
<wujie> wj374121969@gmail.com
<LeithWong> 一串数字。。。
<LeithWong> 随机生成的ID？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<moriramar> 我覺得可能是QQ號。
<moriramar> wujie: 加你了，看你通過不通過了
<wujie> 么反映
<wujie> 我加你吧
<oooo> 没人说话了，还是我掉线了？
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍩ 
<adam8157> lainme: 试过pidgin的视频?
<lainme> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> lainme: 怎么样?
<lainme> adam8157: 还好阿。不过我是都在自己机子上测试，一个pidgin，一个gmail里的
<adam8157> lainme: 啊???可以和google talk plugin互通?
<lainme> adam8157: 恩，可以
<pocoyo> lainme: 真的假的？
<adam8157> lainme: 不是说google没有用标准的jingle协议么...
<lainme> pocoyo: 真的
<adam8157> lainme: 那这样, 我可以给老妈弄个chrome gtalk webapp的桌面快捷方式, 来视频...
<Joey64> 除了skype，Linux下还有什么免费的网络电话，要能打手机和座机的那种
<cfy> hi all
<^k^> cfy, 好  ㍩ 
<xiaoy> Joey64, evaphone.com
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<moriramar> Joey64: Ekiga不知道算不算……
<Joey64> xiaoy: 谢谢，我看看
<Joey64> moriramar: 那个要sip帐号，那里能注册，算的
<xiaoy> Joey64, evaphone 可以免费打两分钟的电话
<xiaoy> 。。。没有,四分钟
<xiaoy> 如果你聪明的话。。。甚至可以打更长时间
<Joey64> xiaoy: 那个太短了，以前用skype，自己充值了，能打不少时间，但是自从有Tom经营国内业务后，不稳定
<xiaoy> Joey64, Tom? <-是什么？
<AsuraLee> 我现在开始研究怎么把rxvt嵌入到指定位置
<AsuraLee> 或者我嵌入 tilda 作为irc的窗口？
<savr> hi does anyone know where I can rent cheap servers in china on a 100mbps + port
<Joey64> xiaoy: http://www.tom.com/
<Joey64> xiaoy: evaphone网页打开太慢了
<xiaoy> Joey64, 这个TOM跟SKYPE有啥关系？
<lainme> xiaoy: 你输入http://www.skype.com就明白了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<Joey64> xiaoy: Tom有skype的国内运营权
<xiaoy> Joey64, 啊。。。我不知道了
<Joey64> xiaoy: Skype欧元卡（SkypeOut）的有效期只有180天
<savr> hi does anyone know where I can rent cheap servers in china on a 100mbps + port
<king-egg> 哈哈 
<xiaoy> savr, you want a web host or what?
<savr> web host
<savr> just needs to be a simple server on a 100mbit + port
<Joey64> xiaoy: 打开网页了，时间太短了。。。
<savr> a few TB data per month
<xiaoy> Joey64, 我告诉你了。。。如果你有一点技术的话可以打更长时间，免费的。。。国际的
<Joey64> xiaoy: 说来听听
<Joey64> xiaoy: ^_^，要好好学习一下
<king-egg> 我安装了KDE进去了  但是 在kde里安装了中文语言  谁知道重启之后  再也进不去 了  
<king-egg> 在登录界面  按了密码进去之后  屏幕黑了 之后  然后  还是登录界面
<savr> anyone? xiaoy ?
<xiaoy> savr, http://hostinginchina.net/2009/02/363.html/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中国十大虚拟主机提供商 - Hosting In China
<xiaoy> this is a list of webhost
<savr> cool
<xiaoy> chinese ones... just click on the link besides 网址
<xiaoy> savr, have fun
<moriramar> king-egg: 我的這個情况和PolicyKit/ConsoleKit/DBus之類有關。不知道你有沒有什麼錯誤提示，看下 Xorg.0.log
<savr> thanks
<Joey64> xiaoy: 知道了，要换IP,ADSL的有福了
<xiaoy> Joey64, 我用它从UBUNTU LIVE CD每次要打电话，除了改变IP，要用改变阅览器的FINGERPRINT
<metbsd> 我在开车，路上好堵车
<Joey64> xiaoy: FINGERPRINT这是社么
<Joey64> metbsd: 那你还用手机上
<metbsd> 指纹
<xiaoy> Joey64, 其实很麻烦。。。但是如果你有亲戚在国外的话可以接受
<metbsd> 无聊啊
<Joey64> xiaoy: 浏览器的指纹??
<xiaoy> Joey64, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_fingerprint
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Device fingerprint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Joey64> metbsd: 小心开车，现在开车的人伤不起
<xiaoy> Joey64, 是
<metbsd> 实在太堵了
<metbsd> 全国交通最差的地方
<xiaoy> metbsd, 你说的是EVAPHONE吗？
<AsuraLe> NND ，我发现了， ibus在urvxt里有问题
<AsuraLe> 谁知道tilda是怎么识别哪个窗口该用哪个配置的？
<Joey64> metbsd: 你在北京，鉴定完毕
<metbsd> android
<metbsd> 杭州
<metbsd> 车多路少
<metbsd> 练车的好地方
<Joey64> metbsd: 靠，那是一个地方不大，车太多，买房贵地方
<metbsd> 怪地方
<Joey64> metbsd: 以前去过，有钱的话很不错的地方
<alvin_rxg> Hallo, Welt!
<pomhg> guten tag
<metbsd> 有钱哪里都好。
<savr> does anyone know the upload speed on shanghai finer to the home 30M package?
<Cherrot> 论坛咋有上不去了捏
<lilydjwg> Cherrot: 早就是这样子了
<alvin_rxg> 哦啦啦，16M网络
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 死有錢人
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 我没……
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [perl]如何消除解析器的警告和提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345759 以utf8编码打开一个文本文件，然后使用正则式对其进行匹配操作。结果输出是这样的： Wide character in print at encode.pl line 17, <FH> line 16. 尊敬的家长：工作辛苦了。为了孩子的幸福 前面那一段英文就是解析器的输出。影响了下面正常 ...
<liemehoc> 有没有研究1073方案的高清播放机的
<centerpoint> 大家好
<^k^> centerpoint, 好  ㍫ 
<centerpoint> ^k^: KK不好
<^k^> centerpoint, 请原谅我吗？  ㍫ 
<centerpoint> ^k^: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡醒了，回來了
<louxiaxz> 晚上好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 早上好
<^k^> centerpoint, 那么是什么呢？  ㍫ 
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 早上好
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 早上好
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛好 19:00起牀。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 两张图片，上下相接用什么命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在14:00睡
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡了 5小時。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 用 eefootbook 的某個bash
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: montage查到了，不过自动缩小了，不爽，正在找改的办法
<NoIE> 我妈妈买了一套房子，但是房子原来的房主。
<NoIE> 说自己没有其他住房，不愿意搬出去。
<NoIE> 法院让我们“搁置主权，共同开发”。
<moriramar> NoIE: 那是調解階段的吧？
<moriramar> NoIE: 訴訟階段法院要還是這麼說就王八了。
<caleb-> 没有其他住房还卖个屁？
<NoIE> moriramar: 已经判决了，但是没法执行。
<caleb-> 又卖又不搬？
<caleb-> NoIE: 找拆迁办（误）
<NoIE> caleb-: 呵呵，他们本应该拿卖房的钱再买一套房子的，可惜。
<NoIE> 他们赌博把钱赌输了。
<alvin_rxg> "赌博……"
<moriramar> NoIE: 申請提前強制執行呢？
<NoIE> moriramar: 申请了，六个月了，还没批下来呢。
<moriramar> NoIE: 法院真他娘傻逼。
<NoIE> moriramar: 法院说，执行之前，他们必须找到可以住的房子。
<caleb-> 这啥狗法院…
<alvin_rxg> 他们得付房租咯
<moriramar> NoIE: 我操……下次還可以殺人犯死刑前他父母必須要再生個可以養他們的小孩。
<ilovezoe> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1055552343 让我想起一个企业“中国石化”
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 怎么样拒绝别人的告白，求助_问道吧_贴吧 
<tusooa> .
<OOOO> test
<liemehoc> 有玩过1073方案高清播放机的吗
<^k^> OOOO, ....  ㍫ 
<liemehoc> 如何模拟一个usb插入事件
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..找 神 改進 footben
<ineed> > "今天天气不错！" * 7
<^k^> ineed, 今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！
<OOOO> > "今天天气不错！" * -1
<^k^> OOOO, negative argument
<OOOO> > "今天天气不错！" * 0
<ineed>  > "今天天气不错！\n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 
<tusooa>  > "ub]很无聊\n\n\n" * 100
<^k^> tusooa, ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 ub]很无聊 u
<OOOO> tusooa: 100，好狠的数字啊
<ineed> tusooa§ ub]是什么？
<dumb1224> tusooa: bot 很无奈 很无奈...
<tusooa> ineed: ^k^, ub]
<AsuraLe> ^_^
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 19:51:38 +0800
<AsuraLe> 我来了 
<tusooa> .
<tusooa>  :em01 
<CyrusYzGTt> > "道德\r\n\t" * 81
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 道德 
<AsuraLe> yundao le 
<AsuraLe> cannot input chinese in the tilda...
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd原來我被 net split了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 屁，，不理你了
<ineed>  > "§\n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, § § § § § § § 
<ineed>  > "§ \n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, § § § § § § § 
<ineed>  > "§\n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, § § § § § § § 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ hi ,美人
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 推荐个wm机呗
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 索愛的 J220C..最便宜的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ how much
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 300CNY以下
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ cny是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ RMB
<CyrusYzGTt> CNY是國際通用的寫法
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 300?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 哪里有卖的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 最便宜的機型，，保證質量可靠，就算 6樓 丟下 重新裝好，就可以用了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 手機二手店
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 网上有没呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 有，自己google之
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 行货有便宜的没？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 斷貨了，供不應求
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 还有别的没？多推荐几款做参考
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 沒有了，，其他買不起，，山寨你要麼 nokia E66
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 哦
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 20:15:10 +0800
<henryforever14> hello
<^k^> henryforever14, 好  ㍬ 
<roylez_> > eval '1+1'
<henryforever14_> 请问有谁知道怎么禁止transmission用ipv4协议访问？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你和jiero一样都是骗子！
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 麼事。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你誣陷我
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 感情骗子……？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 肯定不是
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: :D
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你家的j220c是wm机？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ineed 讓我推薦手機，我推薦我用的j220c
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..手機就應該具有手機的功用
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你家的j220c是wm机？
<ineed>  > "CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..自己將htc的拆下來就是
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你怎么不说自己造一台？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 改裝就是，，對於一般的何必重複發明
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你有才
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 找 ee推薦吧。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 他没在呀
<AsuraLe> 郁闷 ，怎么关闭默认的显卡驱动？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是去睡觉了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 自己去找
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 醒了。。剛好睡了 5個小時
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ ...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 知不知道怎么关显卡驱动？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 卸載就會
<AsuraLe> 卸载？
<ineed> Evanescence§ 鸟人
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  我嵌入完了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我看看
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 用dcc好了
<Evanescence> ineed: 我又没看见你！！
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: == ，我好像没装截图
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: scrot 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  shenme ?
<ineed> Evanescence§ 你啥手机
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: use scrot
<Evanescence> ineed: N900
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  我用shutter
<ineed> Evanescence§ how to got it
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 截图给我就行
<ineed> Evanescence: how to get it
<Evanescence> ineed: 没看见你。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  我本来也要用shutter，做实验的时候有时候也要截图
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  我前几天还在用c++模拟c#的一些东西。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这么牛叉
<ineed> Evanescence§ 你看不见这个神奇的符号吗？
<Evanescence> 代码盲 啊我
<Evanescence> ineed: 看不见你们，看不见，看不见
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我本来想直接嵌 tilda的，结果tilda的输入有问题，还没有地方可以改输入方式我就没辙了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 只好把urxvt给嵌入了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我早说了，输入会很诡异的，嵌入就代表和桌面差不多，只能看，不懂输入，。。。。我无赖的遇见了半个结果。。。。卡咪啥嘛
<ineed> Evanescence§ ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 就我个人而言，我更喜欢嵌入tilda ，tilda嵌入好看，而且设置方便
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: +1
<Evanescence> ineed: 看不见看不见
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 就我们俩有这神奇的符号吗？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 杂传给你？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 用dcc
<Evanescence> 就是IRC自带的那个
<AsuraLe> dcc是啥？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 命令？ 杂用？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不清楚，，你問潛伏在這裏的間諜和特工吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 11.04 插上耳机后音箱依然发出声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345772 声卡是ALC269,可以正常出声，不过插上耳机后，耳机有声音，喇叭的声音也不关闭。是笔记本，华硕K42Jv 这是怎么回事呢？必须手动调输出设备为“Analog Speakers”喇叭才能没声。如何设置或者驱动啥的能让它自动切换？谢谢拉~  ...
<Evanescence> /dcc send NICK filename
<ineed> Evanescence§ 为嘛我感觉你像个女人？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 收到了么？ 这irssi怎么不给提示的。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: waiting
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 在接收了么？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: you confirm it
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 我感觉鸟人像一个女的
<Evanescence> ineed: 看不见⌫，看不见你。
<ineed> Evanescence§ ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 怎么确认？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你用的是什么？
<AsuraLe> irssi
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 鸟人应该真的是一个女人
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额，你help dcc看看帮助吧，可能client不一样
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> tenzu在不在？？？
<ineed> Evanescence§ 你多大呀？结婚没？有男友没？
<AsuraLe> 谁用irssi的？
<ineed> AsuraLe: adam
<AsuraLe> adam这会在么？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍬ 
<ineed> adam8157: is there
<adam8157> ineed: ?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: irssi给人发文件怎么发？
<ineed> Evanescence: hi girl
<adam8157> AsuraLe: "/dcc send"
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 然后呢？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: whos ya dad?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: Evanescence 说还要确认什么的，怎么确认？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 一个时尚偶像？  ㍬ 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: /dcc send nick file
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我确认了
<Evanescence> 但是停留在waiting
<ineed> Evanescence: mm
<Evanescence> ineed: 小子，
<ineed> alvin_rxg: hi
<alvin_rxg> ineed: yo
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: connecting
<AsuraLe> 。。。。
<Evanescence> 还是connecting
<ineed> alvin_rxg§ what are you doing
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 出错了的话帮我呼叫adam
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 反正我这里啥也看不到～～～
<ineed> Evanescence: do you get marryed
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我accept dcc后一直处在connecting，怎么回事？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我去改 urxvt的设置
<alvin_rxg> ineed: blabla
<adam8157> Evanescence: 内网无法穿透
<Evanescence> ineed: 小子你找。。。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 21:00:51 +0800
<Evanescence> adam8157: 内网？ 我是家庭猫
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 内网？我的还是他的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 和urxvt没关系的
<adam8157> Evanescence:  双方都必须有外网IP
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我是家里路由器～～～
<adam8157> 或者端口映射 或者dmz
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我改样式配置
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 映射到哪个端口？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不知道...
<AsuraLe> @@～～～～
<Evanescence> adam8157: dcc可以在选项里设置外网之类的吗？
<ineed> AsuraLe: 你用邮箱不就行了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是的， numbchild Gmail
<AsuraLe> ineed: 这主意不错， Evanescence 你邮箱～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我之前就告诉过你的。。。。
<Evanescence> 不好好珍惜的后果很严重
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 珍惜什么？ 你啥时候告诉过我？
<ineed> Evanescence§ 你能发几张果照到我邮箱，让我欣赏一下吗？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 之前也是这么告诉你的 numbchild Gmail
<Evanescence> ineed: 再来几次我就找一叶把你ban了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 有你这样到诉的。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这是防止邮箱垃圾的方法
<Evanescence> 有些爬虫会抓取你邮箱地址的
<phoenixlzx> NND....天翼3G真的很不给力...
<phoenixlzx> 真的不如联通的WCDMA
<phoenixlzx> 死慢慢
<wxp1> 有用wayland 
<wxp1> 的么？
<alvin_rxg> wxp1: wayland 可以使用了？
<ineed> Evanescence§§§§§§§§..........
<Evanescence> 唉，为啥中国法律就不能男性告男性性骚扰捏。YYD
<ineed> Evanescence§ 谁让我们没出生在国外呀
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: numbchild@gmail.com?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 因爲官員是同志
<ilovezoe> Evanescence: 暂时没有。那种情况少嘛。以后会有的。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 难道你不知道顶顶有名的Gmail邮箱是咋写的？？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 21:08:46 +0800
<Evanescence> ilovezoe: 我希望ineed是第一个。。。
<louxiaxz> 编写的
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 好想法
<AsuraLe> gmail 真难用
<ilovezoe> Evanescence: 可以告他侵犯隐私权嘛。
<jkfbupt> 好像11.04 wubi安装不太好用
<ilovezoe> Evanescence: 生活安宁<=隐私权的内容之一。
<Evanescence> ilovezoe: 还有这样的啊。。。
<Evanescence> 绝了
<Evanescence> 感觉法律在啥地方都能扯上点，所以官司才那么难打
<ineed> Evanescence§ 中国的法律只是用来参考的
<Evanescence> ineed: 嗯嗯，的确是
<Evanescence> ineed: 还用来告诉媒体的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 发了，我用163发的，gmail反应太TMD的迟钝了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那是因为Gmail在中国
<ilovezoe> Evanescence: 也并不完全，看什么事情。对什么人来说。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 为嘛这两天没见bot
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我这里邮箱收取是15分钟间隔，我到时后会看的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 好吧
<Evanescence> 看H去了，最近都禁欲了差不多
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 在不？ 你当我师傅吧～～～～
<Evanescence> adam8157: 也当我师傅。。。。
<ineed> ...
<ilovezoe> 麻烦，怎么拒绝修电脑的请求啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 写邮件中, 第一次给updtream提交补丁
<ineed> ...
<Evanescence> ilovezoe: 让他重启
<adam8157> Evanescence: 装
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 怎么关闭那个默认的显卡？ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不知道
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 有问题问就是了, 啥师傅不师傅的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你是大神一级的，我们还没到
<adam8157> Evanescence: 拉倒吧你 就装
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 師傅
<Evanescence> adam8157: 好可爱啊
<adam8157> Evanescence: - -
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哪都有你...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 看H去了，大家byebye
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哪裏，，我就fedora和ubuntu的聊天室
<ilovezoe> 果然退出了。
<ilovezoe> 我还是喜欢多点剧情的。
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  我要装nv的显卡驱动，他告诉要先把另一个n什么的kerenl driver给关闭了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 梦想有一天率领千万的bot驰骋于网络上，谁找事直接灭他
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 那就卸載
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,你這是 肉雞 殭屍網絡 boinc..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那种东西也可以直接下掉的？
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: boinc不是科学计算么。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 第一个灭的就是度娘
<AsuraLe> 我先去看看能下掉不，下不掉再回来找你们 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，用 modprobe -r nouveau卸載，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 那只是在科學的外衣，，剝掉了，就是個肉雞程式
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你去吧，，貌似 天朝黑客的進化之路 跳過 百毒就是 大牛了
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 好惨。这么说的话，我上当了一些时间
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 如果有几千万的bot，那是不是都能跟gov的网络部队有一拼
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 不用怕，我也上當了，
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，目前只有 boinc可以消滅 gfw,,不過需要有人提出 這個項目。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，下不掉，要先关掉
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 怎么把那个nouveau关掉？我装显卡那个开着关不掉～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗，你需要先再 blacklist屏蔽 nouveau 重啓，然後卸載，安裝nvidia
<jarod_chen> kill
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 怎么把那个nouveau关掉？我装显卡那个开着，nv就不让我装显卡
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 关掉gdm...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我没用gdm了，我用的lightdm，
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 反正关掉X就对了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 关lightdm没用～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗，你需要先再 blacklist屏蔽 nouveau 重啓，然後卸載，安裝nvidia
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 写邮件中 等会再说
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是不是給大美人 rhe寫的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 详细点，你觉得我现在知道怎么屏蔽什么的么
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 话说，就不能直接关了完了么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 给upstream的...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 去 bbs.fedora-zh.org找nvidia驅動安裝，，這個是所有發行版共通的安裝方法
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是不是 cpan的升級，，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 伟大的bot
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: kernel的makefile的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我需要用cpan安裝個模塊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 大小眼是偉大的bot,,無bot能超越/貌似是這樣
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 杀bot的小^k^，它早晚被bot杀了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，， ^k^ 是 bot奸 。會被bot消滅的
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao ...
<ilovezoe> bot的伟大。
<CyrusYzGTt> hao jia da
<ineed> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不會用 notice發信息，不理你
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<wumin214xf> whomai
<CyrusYzGTt> wumin214xf§ you are 五米
<CyrusYzGTt> 也就是 五毛
<wumin214xf> >_>
<wumin214xf> just a test
<CyrusYzGTt> just a joke
<CyrusYzGTt> jaj
<dumb1224> I missed anythin?
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 問 adam8157 .
<wumin214xf> my first time user it 
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也第一次用它。。
<dumb1224> which is?
<dumb1224> adam8157: which is?
<wumin214xf> Empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<CyrusYzGTt> waexhdmciaphcmah8tt-1h-i5y-s7--?:---w---h---i---c---h-------i---s--
<NoIE> 我不能。。。墙了，我有一个可以使用php的空间。
<NoIE> 哪位给我一个php代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 用 gapp的php版，，php貌似被黑了，，你還用？？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 没听懂。。。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我有一个使用php的网络空间。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 沒聽懂就算了，，吾準備再去睡覺，
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 晚安。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 嗯，，2個小時後就去睡覺
<oneIeaf> 今天人真多呀
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 驚現小葉子，，
<AsuraLe> 我打算再装一次系统～～～～这次我不装默认的驱动。。。。
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: 你是？
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 你不認識我的，，
<AsuraLe> adam8157: irssi 自动加入频道后怎么转到频道里？
<CyrusYzGTt> 去看死亡筆記，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<adam8157> AsuraLe: alt+数字 或者ctrl+n/p
<dumb1224> adam8157: I want to ask the same question...
<tusooa> C-u N [...] char
<ilovezoe> bonic。。哎。真的是那么“坏"吗。求第二个人证实
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 21:53:38 +0800
<ilovezoe> date
<ineed>  > Date.today
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19
<wumin214xf> how can i config ntp
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 21:57:41 +0800
<Cherrot> > Time.now
<^k^> Cherrot, 2011-09-19 21:58:16 +0800
 * Cherrot 好玩儿
<wxp1> >time
<wxp1> >Time
<void1> fire的人都到这里来了？
<void1> fire死了？
<wxp1> >Time.now
<jarod_chen> 打听个事情 在杭州有没有 python的组织和团体?
<ilovezoe> 哈哈。
<jarod_chen> 找下组织
<ghosTM55> jarod_chen: HZLUG
<ghosTM55> jarod_chen: 单独的python组织估计没有
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么样能够查看机器这一天在什么时侯启动过？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345782 我想查看一下，ubuntu server 10.10，在这几天中，什么时侯自动重启过，请问题如何查看？通过哪个日志文件可以看到相关信息？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreamflier — 2011-09-19 22:04 
<jarod_chen> ghosTM55: 什么组织 网站有没? 
<jarod_chen> 貌似杭州的python基本上都是处于 个人爱好  少有企业用的吧
<ilovezoe> jarod_chen: 人才。等你发现，你来公布一下。
<ghosTM55> jarod_chen: Hang Zhou Linux User Group (HZLUG)
<ghosTM55> jarod_chen: http://groups.google.com/group/hzlug
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hangzhou (杭州) Linux User Group | Google Groups 
<jarod_chen> 晕倒  linux社区啊
<Dary> ¿ÉÒÔµ½CPyUGÕÒÕÒ×éÖ¯
<^k^> Dary:say 可以到CPyUG找找组织 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ineed> .
<neolkb> 我来了
<lenage> 嗯  知道了 
<neolkb> --!
<oneIeaf> 哎。。。
<neolkb> oneIeaf, ?
<oneIeaf> 刚刚和机房的人就DNS的问题，沟通，那个叫折腾呀
<Cherrot> 一叶来啦！
<Cherrot> oneIeaf: 今天下午 forum.ubuntu.org.cn又上不去了
<ghosTM55> oneIeaf: Hi, 最近怎么样
<oneIeaf> Cherrot: 我不是一叶
<oneIeaf> ghosTM55: 我不是一叶
<oneIeaf> 看清楚
<Cherrot> oneIeaf: ……
<oneIeaf> oneleaf 和 oneIeaf 是不一样的
<ghosTM55> 那取那么像的名字干什么...
<Cherrot> oneIeaf: 第四个字母是个啥啊
<oneIeaf> ghosTM55: i呀
<oneIeaf> 大写的i
<Cherrot> oneIeaf: 汗………………
<oneIeaf> 故意这样的
<oneIeaf> 现在不是流行山寨吗
<ghosTM55> oneIeaf: 还是不要山寨别人ID比较好，没意思
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍮ 
<phoenixlzx> 给同学推荐本photoshop的教程，大家觉得什么比较好../
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: Adobe官方教程？
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 叫什么名字啊..?我同学比较小白的
<oneIeaf> ghosTM55: 山寨这个词儿还没有出来的时候，就在用这个ID了
<phoenixlzx> 太难了不会
<phoenixlzx> ..我一眼看成oneleaf了...吓我一跳
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: Adobe出过官方培训教程，不过我不喜欢，适合做参考书吧
<wmll> oneIeaf: 果然第四个字母是I...
<oneIeaf> wmll: 你怎么看出来的
<wmll> 我的字体好任
<oneIeaf> manoca?
<oneIeaf> 怎么子字体？
<oneIeaf> 么子字体
<wmll> oneIeaf: 宋体
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:49:56)
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: .§
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ^j^
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你不睡？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 睡了，，從 14:00到19:00剛好五個小時
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 达芬奇的多象睡眠？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 驚現 AV種子分發者
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不懂，，能不能用中醫的說法
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 沒事，我在對你進行簡單分類
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你一天睡几个小时？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 是幾天 幾個小時，，不過是短暫的目前，不能長時間這樣
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 22:45:00 +0800
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: why this class?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我留下 8個小時 23:59再睡
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 你曾經給我三個教育片的種子
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 成人动作大片？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: when?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 大概 兩年前
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你记忆力真好
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不是，，是因爲，哪裏有個是蒼井空的
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 2 years ago? 
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 嗯嗯
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你这么喜欢仓井空？我喜欢松岛枫
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯嗯，看過教育片，，其他的不清楚
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 011-09-19 22:54:50 +0800
<alvin_rxg> > Time.last
<^k^> alvin_rxg, undefined method `last' for Time:Class
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥不直接去海盗湾下
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 22:55:26 +0800
<alvin_rxg> > Time.tpb
<^k^> alvin_rxg, undefined method `tpb' for Time:Class
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..被牆了，，不知道怎麼在 mldonkey動態設置代理
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 你也不睡？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我是用个在线代理访问，热门资源下载速度能到2M/s
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 能夠用在mldonkey下載麼，是動態IP的麼？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey倒是支持BT，海盗湾提供种子下载和磁力链接。 我更喜欢Transmission~
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 bridge  Tor v0.2.3.4-alpha-dev
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 赛风就可以啊 给你个邀请？
<alvin_rxg> ineed: 不睡
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..不要
 * Cherrot 睡觉去咯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你那個 2TB的硬碟是幾個盤片的？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 2 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 兩個1TB??
 * microcai 5555 下岗了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  双碟 2T 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<adam8157> microcai: ?
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<ineed> Feede
<ineed> Jgjgjgjgj
<microcai> adam8157: freeflying 解雇我了
<adam8157> microcai: 下岗?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去下崗，，不會是你折騰公司的機器，
<adam8157> microcai: 本来也没要你
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: op没了吧 哈哈
<microcai> adam8157: 肯定是你小子害的
<adam8157> microcai: 我啥也没说...
<neolkb> 对了..你们有谁在用SSD的
<neolkb> 说下性能如何?>
<alvin_rxg> ạ̣̣̣̣
<oooo> 没钱买啊
<alvin_rxg> ạ̣̣̣̣b
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你有网了?
<alvin_rxg> jo
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近去过那房子吗
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 之前的 techniker 把线接错了。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没，明天应该会跑一下。
<roylez_> adam8157: 好安静阿，蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<roylez_> adam8157: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110917/20/60621669201109172007111790240814596_018.jpg
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 哦，那顺便看一下是否一切正常，有没有漏电漏水之类的。记得把门锁好
<alvin_rxg> ok
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 周末之前我回不来了
<adam8157> roylez_: 看背景 这女的身材有点肥
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里房子太不乐观了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你今天没做俯卧撑呢
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 时间不多了，先能在那住下了再说吧。远点问题不大吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天看了一房， 和我们厨房一样大， 而且一面墙斜的
<roylez_> adam8157: 忍乳负重
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  要  600€ provision
<adam8157> roylez_: 做了的
<adam8157> roylez_: 100+100+100 每天都有
<alvin_rxg> provision 都要 600..
 * ineed 都还没睡？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61fd0433jw1dlawr66nj9j.jpg  这个太有技术含量了
<adam8157> roylez_: 都看过了啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1dlasy3q9p2j.jpg
<yunfan> roylez_: 稔乳妇重
<adam8157> roylez_: 洗脸洗脚刷牙去了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席是新浪控。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-19 23:11:20 +0800
<magix> 哈哈，大家好
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看煎蛋比你勤啊
<magix> 我又回归了fedora15
<adam8157> roylez_: outman
<adam8157> roylez_: 洗漱去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天忙到煎蛋都没看。蛋蛋
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 什么是新浪控？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你沒有看到 她的圖片都是 sina的麼
<ineed> adam8157§ 你在新浪？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 主席是女的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不是，，我的輸入法 她排在最前面
<roylez_> adam8157: 当当2块钱买的洗面奶，3天了还没到。我选了货到付款，看样子当当想赖帐。:)
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 现在问题是远的房子也没有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我己经找到州票能坐到的最远的地方了
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 011-09-19 23:20:13 +0800
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不过他们这里的州票不是必需买的，  连市内公交都不强迫买
<adam8157> roylez_: 回来了...不会的, 安心等好了
<xcfu> o , i am in
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 即使没买市内公交， 晩上6点以后也学生也能随便坐车
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天给老妈在京东上买了点厨房电器. 竟然能免运费送到我家...
<xcfu> exit
<roylez_> 2011-09-17 17:02:34	配送员已从站点出发，请您准备收货，【全峰快递】【021-23099130-2】
<roylez_> 2011-09-18 09:02:49	配送员已从站点出发，请您准备收货，【全峰快递】【021-23099130-2】
<roylez_> 2011-09-19 08:34:29	配送员已从站点出发，请您准备收货，【全峰快递】【021-23099130-2】
<roylez_> adam8157: 连续3天配送失败。我都没收到一个电话呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 出发, 然后肚子饿了, 回公司吃饭, 来回往复
 * ineed 神奇的当当
<alvin_rxg> "回公司吃饭"???
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  teach how to close the default graphic driver
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近见到 gebjagd 了?
<alvin_rxg> 么。今天中午刚通的网络
<adam8157> roylez_: 看了两编才看明白...http://www.hudong.com/wiki/Communix
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然没被X
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 他 gtalk 在
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还傻乎乎的去wiki查这个系统...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: google上瘾，得治
<dumb1224> wiki上怎么没有呢
<grxixi> 终于装上11.04了
<roylez_> adam8157: 那些上去补充的人也蛋疼的可以
<microcai> grxixi: 装上 11.10 才好
<adam8157> AsuraLe: looking
<adam8157> AsuraLe: # init 3 or # /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<grxixi> microcai: 11.10我装了两天也没装上
<alvin_rxg> \u202E
<adam8157> roylez_: 王小川：60年前，一群小白程序员扒了俄罗斯的开源框架，添加代码包装成产品上线运营。30年后重构了大部分代码，但依是旧框架。又过30年，这代码严重不适应产品需求了，可要修改又难以适应框架。产品bug频出，用户流失严重。该怎么办？关键是那个开源框架后来俄国人自己都抛弃不用了。
<grxixi> microcai: 后来实在是顶不住了就下载了11.04
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个推 我当时没看明白, 靠...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  for i donot have gdm yet, i will try init 3 later
<grxixi> microcai: 你用的是哪个版本
<adam8157> AsuraLe: other dm is the same
<ineed> "The comm command in the Unix family of computer operating systems is a utility that is used to compare two files for common and distinct lines. comm is specified in the POSIX standard." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: comm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<AsuraLe> adam8157: it's no effect to lightdm 
<roylez_> adam8157: 睡觉了。太晚了。明天还得早点去办公室上irc跟蛋蛋君问早安
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: i just try to stop lightdm ,but  the driver still in use .
<AsuraLe> adam8157: i use init 3 under root , it tells me : using makefile-style concurrent boot in runlevel 3
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你又不睡觉～～
 * maonx 我编译的C程序输出的时候，如果没有换行符就会多出一个%当结尾 不知道是哪边的设置 
<AsuraLe> maonx: 编译器的设置
<maonx> AsuraLe: 有没有办法去设置有无
<AsuraLe> maonx: 应该是可以设置的，你用的gcc？
<maonx> AsuraLe: 嗯 gcc
<AsuraLe> 你man一下gcc的配置
<maonx> 嗯 
<maonx> AsuraLe: 现在测试了一下，是Shell的设置问题
<AsuraLe> maonx: 哦～
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍘ 
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍘ 
<oooo> test
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<^k^> wxp, ....  ㍘ 
<AsuraLe> 哈哈 
<alpha080> Good morning.
<psychologe> 还有人没睡
<alpha080> Of course.
<psychologe> 请讲中文，OK
<downming> 早
<alpha080> 恩哼
<psychologe> 撑不住了，我先睡了，，你们慢慢聊
<alpha080> 继续啊。。。
<alpha080> 刚刚醒来不久。
<alpha080> 唉，好冷清。。。看书去了。
<downming> 刚想解决一下tty的中文显示问题，结果死掉了……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: nabend
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 终于有网络了？
<alvin_rxg> jo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不易阿
<alvin_rxg> 太不容易了，看了一下午的 googlereader，那累积了一个月的看不了。。
<gebjgd> 这么悠闲？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我昨天换到了arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 受不了debian testing了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥都挺好，就是开机到grub要3秒钟
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: testing 本来就是对得起它的名号的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有源还是不够新
<alvin_rxg> grub 你换 grub 0.97 咯， grub2 就这样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠。我刚知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开机也慢
<alvin_rxg> 开机的话，配置好了一样的吧。至少我现在的速度和以前的 archlinux 是差不多的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing其实挺稳定的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是我不需要了。因为我的打印机已经连接在dockstar上了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用了快有20天了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arm debian，弄了cups和samba server
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开了xdmcp
<AsuraLe> NND 终于把驱动装好了 
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 啥驱动？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你装的什么网络？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: alice dsl
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多少钱一个月？
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: N卡驱动～～～
<alvin_rxg> ~25
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, n卡驱动挺好装的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 够贵的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 再便宜就 kabeldeutschland 了。
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 幸亏老子反应快～～～ lightdm ctrl+alt+1切过去nouveau依然是在运行的，而且stop lightdm都没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2不是以前15么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是以前……现在都30多了
<AsuraLe> 你们要装ubuntu11.10的话要注意一下这个问题～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦。我一直用o2
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 不用ubuntu
<AsuraLe> 不要用run装n卡驱动了，直接apt装～
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 价格没变？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有。第一年15
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们用了很久了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以现在就是30欧每个月
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给老婆买了个索爱 xperia mini pro
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: alice 前6个月便宜10块，所以现在是 15块。6个月后就25块
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, andorid 2.3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 1G的cpu
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 才200欧
<alvin_rxg> 不错。不过我没钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去打工
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就什么都有了
<alvin_rxg> 过几个月再说
<ofan> 有人米？
<gebjgd> ofan, 你人面
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<ofan> 就一个？
<gebjgd> ofan, 干吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没事
<gebjgd> ofan, 蛋疼？
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行
<gebjgd> ofan, 你夜里起夜？
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xiaoy> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^k^>  06:30
<hceasy> 有人么？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-20
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍠ 
<AsuraLe> 大家好阿 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我终于把显卡装上了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..好吧，，恭喜你。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 网上关nouveau的方法对于lightdm+debian ，也就是ubuntu11.10完全无效
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 從內核關閉也無效？？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: lightdm是在加载了驱动以后才启动的，所以nouveau根本就没启动那玩意。至于从内核关闭的方法
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我用的都是從內核屏蔽和卸載的方法
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 光添加黑名单没问题，但是 debian 就没有 dracut 命令，我还没弄清楚是怎么引导的。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 添加了黑名单以后不改boot引导根本就没用。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 就是在 grub上添加 兩個參數唄
<CyrusYzGTt> linux的驅動除了內核 還有 mesa vesa這些會自己跳出的驅動
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: opensuse的参数我就看的懂， debian 的参数机器诡异，没有半点跟init或者显示有关的。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，所以我最後選擇fedora的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 而且init 3也没用，init 3给的提示是 using makefile-style concurent boot in run level 3
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...好吧，，大概是讓你在啓動的時候在grube臨時添加 init 3作爲引導
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 但是通过这一次我通过装这个驱动发现了debian装N卡驱动根本就不用那么麻烦
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: debian有最新的显卡驱动，可以直接apt-get的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 好吧，，
<AsuraLe> 耶，谁会配置irssi呢？
<ofan> 连个人都没有
<Gun^Rose> 都没睡醒呢。。。
<void11> @_@
<AsuraLe> Gun^Rose: 不应该阿 
<AsuraLe> 今天星期2阿，
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 最近老是见到你啊，很荣幸本人的说
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我也就最近才开始irc的，9月以前都还不知道有这么个玩意...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那多玩玩，像我们这种人都不长呆的，一直潜水。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我把urxvt调整了下，基本上嵌入工作算完成了，现在开始研究lightdm
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 昨天研究到2点过近三点终于知道怎么装那个显卡驱动了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你要做lightdm的主题吗？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 什么显卡驱动？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我在安装kubuntu-mobile的桌面
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: lightdm真奇怪，打算装unbuntu的同学要小心啦。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 已经泥足深陷的在ubuntu了。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 装n卡驱动，lightdm并没有接管debian原来的显卡驱动工作，所以之前的那种通过关gdm来关闭显卡驱动的方法对lightdm完全无效
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 网上那种blacklist的方法也不适用于debian
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦，是那个nivida什么的显卡？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 就是我的GT430
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 默认不是有一个叫nouveau的驱动的么？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 要装原生驱动的话会提示要卸载那个。。。。我昨天终于知道应该用什么方法装了。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没听说过这个名字的驱动
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 大概说说？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 装系统的时候就会自动装那玩意，那个是N卡的开源驱动
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那你是用什么方法解决的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 其实很简单，就是apt-get来装，然后重启，在用nvidia-xconfig重写xorg配置文件
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: nvidia 是不是很厉害?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 网上有个人好像是怎么的要下原来的驱动，好像就用 apt-get remove nvidia*的命令，我也跑去打了一下，可能是由于我没有装nvidia的驱动，所以就把apt里的所有nvidia驱动都给我列出来了^_^
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 然后我就还看到了 nvidia-kernel-280.13已经被替换为nvidia-kernel-dkms
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: nvidia 显卡你觉得怎么样？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 然后我就直接apt-get 了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 原来如此，这不是挺简单的么？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 是的，也就是说ubuntu和debian装N卡驱动压根就不用像fedora那样来回折腾
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 呵呵，果然是还是ubuntu方便啊，你可以看看那个维护者，我感觉ubuntu的维护者挺多，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 不知道A卡驱动是否也可以这样装
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: A卡是啥？ATI？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ubuntu11.10就不用gdm了，改用lightdm了，debian的testing 都找不到gdm这个东西，gdm被放到一个硕大的500多M的包里了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩，ATI
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你还知道其他的显卡驱动么？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我在fedora下怎么也找不到lightdm。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: gdm就是因为太大才被拿掉了
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 可能f16里会有吧
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: fedora落后了～～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 估计是
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 也不能这么说，我感觉ubuntu的unity就挺不舒服的
<Evanescence> 不是挺不舒服，是非常不舒服
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: gdm 和kdm 都是两个硕大的包——和桌面环境绑定在一起了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 还好，用习惯了还是可以，ubuntu本身是没有应用程序查找这个功能的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 主要是操作速度超级慢，unity的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你还知道其他的显卡驱动么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • unity-greeter界面还不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345811 Code: unity-greeter --test-mode 统计信息: 发表于 由 funicorn — 2011-09-20 9:09 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 操作速度慢那就是因为你的显卡不行～～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我用unity还是可以，要活用快捷键，
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这样啊，我的看来是用不了了，我Epc的
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf lxdm就是了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ati的不能直接apt-get，我去看看官方的～～
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，lxdm就是lightdm啊。。。真没发现。。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 小明，你知道除了nvidia和ATI外还有其他什么比较有名的显卡驱动么？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 还真不是.....lxdm和lightdm是两个东西
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 小红
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 額，好吧， 還有 xdm kdm
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 小麗，我不清楚
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 生产显卡的核心的也就是nvidia 和ati
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 除了gdm，只用过slim
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 就着两个啊，明白，thanks you
<AsuraLe> ati 和amd合并了，现在叫amd-ati
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> intel的集成显卡是nvidia的核心，但是型号和普通的n卡不一样。。。。不知道是啥毛病
<Evanescence> 比较喜欢AMD cpu
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 是的，我也一直很喜欢，除了2000以前的雷鸟和雷龙系列
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那个系列咋了？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在内存占用只有14%了哦～～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那段时间的amd那么出名你不知道？雷鸟和雷龙系列就是当初他们开玩笑煎鸡蛋的那个cpu
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦。。好吧，佔用只有 8~9%的佩服
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是实际情况是，一般情况下散热没弄对就会直接烧掉
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 在打開一般程式佔用只有 12.7%
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是吧。我了解不多，也是很最近开始知道AMD的，对硬件不懂
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你多大的内存阿？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我开了一排在下面，okural,chromium,kmess ,vim-gtk ,thunan, shutter
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，不多就 15.6G
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你那是内存？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 什么机器有那么大的内存？服务器？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我总共才1.98G
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ASUS
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 筆電
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 什么笔电有那么大的内存？ 你把swap加进去了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 傷心啊，被騙去升級的，雖然最大支持32G內存，幸好只是升級到16G內存。。嗯，沒有添加，。swap只有 3.9G..可是系統竟然只認3.6G
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 笔记本的笔电有那么多的插槽么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，四個 ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,.,筆電就是筆記本。，。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。。那你的8%和我的14%完全不是同一个概念～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，不是，我是4Gx4
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧～～～～我表示8G的笔记本内存很稀缺～～～一般人用单根四G就很了不得了
<AsuraLe> 你居然4*4
<AsuraLe> BSä½ 
 * gfrog says morning!
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，
 * AsuraLe say moring to gfrog 
 * CyrusYzGTt say 晚上好 to gfrog 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<gfrog> AsuraLe: hi
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你的8%到我这里就是80%了。。。。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog: hi
<dotku> 有海外的朋友不?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..好吧，，我告訴你，，因爲系統共享內存，，我只能使用15.6G的內存。。
<dotku> 旧金山的朋友挥手一下
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 這是 核芯顯卡需要的
<dotku> 硅谷的朋友也请冒泡...
<gfrog> dotku: 帝都硅谷的同学向您致敬。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 懂了。。。。。集成显卡。。。。你有那个钱干吗不买个带独立显卡的笔电
<dotku> 帝都?!
<dotku> 有这种说法的?~!
<AsuraLe> dotku: 好像是中关村？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 有啊，，不過linux沒有動態切換的技術支持，，就沒怎麼用
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 直接强制到独立显卡阿，笨，
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，，我看看，，獨立顯卡貌似是 Nvidia的GT550M 已經安裝驅動了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 這樣不好。。
<dotku> 哦, 帝都硅谷 = 中关村?!
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 这样就是耗电多大点。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dotku§ 廣府無業遊民向你致敬
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 相比你拿集成显卡要好～～而且你的那么大的内存拿去给显卡用。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..我不想 一直用GPU..這樣速度太快了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，我的顯卡是 i7-2630QM自帶的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，我的顯卡是 i7-2630QM自帶的hd3000
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 集成显卡也是用的gpu绘图～～～～不是用CPU绘图。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我說了，是核芯顯卡。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 集成显卡只是自己没有存储，所以要借用机器主存。。。
<AsuraLe> 不会跑太快的，你可以放心
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 就是cpu自己帶的顯卡。。我這樣解釋你懂了吧？？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..也沒什麼的。。 i915而已
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: cpu怎么带显卡。。。。你那叫主板集成显卡。。。。
<AsuraLe> cpu算显示图绘他会疯掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 你 google i7-2630QM
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 你 google i7-2630QM hd3000
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Intel i7系列好像有
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 你out了。。不過intel還要推出 SVIcpu的立體cpu芯片，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現 ee的 兩個分身降臨  eexpress ifvwm 
<lainme> eexpress: ifvwm 早上好
<dotku> 有福建老乡的不? 今年回国, 想要了解一下家乡的IT业状况^^
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: ???
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 美人 早上好
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，告诉你结果是：i7里面集成了个gpu，算显示的还是gpu模块
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你幹嘛解釋，，我還沒有炫耀夠
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: i7是在他内部封了个gpu芯片
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..嗯，不清楚，，你最好看看 intel提供的文檔，上面說的很清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf乖
<CyrusYzGTt> 去洗衣服了，，88
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经清除的看过了。是在cpu内集成一个gpu芯片进去
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你不觉得第五型性格人都有解释欲么？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:00:43)
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 谁是第五型？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 本人
<AsuraLe> 哦～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 同問
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是第五型
<ifvwm> ban * CyrusYzGTt
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你是个反射弧过长的家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 你幹麼ban我？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 哦
<AsuraLe> 怎么又ban CyrusYzGTt ？
<missing> ifvwm: 哟,今天又戴帽哦
<missing> 怕怕
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 反射弧过长的家伙???求解釋
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我生物差，，
<lainme> ifvwm: 你说的那杂志没找到。见过4种不同的，没有那几个游戏
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 意思就是反应慢。。。
 * adam8157 靠, 我的google登录界面小清新了
<missing> lainme: 别做ee的免费苦力lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,,,好吧，，我要去洗衣服了，不然被老媽罵了
<dotku> 向Cyrus 问好
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: ...好幸福
<CyrusYzGTt> dotku§ 嗯，好
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ 爲麼
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 有老妈催啊....
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 确认完毕，i3以后的intelcpu里都集成了gpu芯片
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我就记得以前专门推算过....cpu的计算不够快，拿来算显示会有巨大延迟～～
<dotku> @dotku 测试
<ifvwm> ban *
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 知不知道那里有lightdm配置的方法？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: no idea
<lainme> lightdm, slow in login
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> gfrog: 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ ..
<dotku> 新人问题: 怎么在Group里面对某人公开发送Msg呀?
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋~
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ dan^2
<AsuraLe> login 倒不慢，但是现在的问题是我怎么配置他，他原来的脚本有点问题～
 * adam8157 必须要一个永久OP了
<lainme> 坏人。。好萌的回答
<adam8157> lainme: 天然萌 :)
<gfrog> lainme: 蛋蛋是卖萌党，lol
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 换到gnome3了？ 话说lightdm丑的呀。。。 看着就难受
<lainme> gfrog: 不觉得丑。慢
 * gfrog 召唤KDE党
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: KDE党出现就要被喷的
<gfrog> lainme: 俺这里不慢，比gdm快得多，但是丑，丑的发指
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: -_- 为神马？ 歧视！！
<Crose> MeaCulpa: kde就是好就是好就是和
<dotku> 怎么不会显示出来? 不是 away吗?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • AWK参数过长，怎么处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345816 #!bin/bash IFS_old=$IFS IFS=$'\n' arr1=$(cat 1.txt) t="$arr1" awk -v t="$arr1" 'BEGIN{ split(t,ts);i=0;}{ print ts[i] " " $0; i=i+1;}END{}' pid1.txt >a.txt 1.txt中有数万行的数据，，直接这么运行就显示参数过长的错误 ，请问有什么方法吗，能扩大参数的缓存块吗，或者是其他的方法 ...
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 我没用gnome3
<missing> MeaCulpa: 绝对喷死kde,就ee一个就够了
<MeaCulpa> IFS都用上了，bt
<missing> Crose: 恭喜你lol
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 我没用lightdm我这里不丑，但是我现在在研究怎么修改配置
<MeaCulpa> 用awk就不该碰IFS
<missing> gfrog: 自动登录多好
<AsuraLe> adam8157: irssi怎么允许他滚动阿？
 * gfrog 之前折腾openbox的时候用的DM是哪个来着，又小又快。。。
<missing> 话说现在用debian的gdm...老版本那个,真好
<AsuraLe> missing: 11.10就木得用了
<gfrog> missing: 我有密码强迫症，lol
<ScarletWolf> ruby on rails教程是不是很少？貌似很难搜到，官网的文档好像也不如python详细。。。
<lerosua> ifvwm: 咋么给个op我啊
<missing> AsuraLe: 我的debian还有的
<gfrog> AsuraLe: emmm，good boy。
<lerosua> ifvwm: 奖励我资深潜水啊？
<AsuraLe> gfrog: openbox一般是slim吧？ 但是那个我不会配～～～所以现在用的lightdm，除了第一次加载有点慢，其他还是很快的
<ifvwm> 帮我教育下 missing
<missing> gfrog: 哦,业内人士,安全观念比较强,我这开debian没人会用lol
<adam8157> roylez: roylez ...
<missing> ifvwm: 你借刀杀人
<missing> ...
<missing> 严重bs
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 哦，对了，是叫slim，
<missing> lerosua: 别理ee
<lerosua> missing: 放心，我不当打手
<gfrog> missing: emmm，也木有啦，其实大家都在用弱口令的，哈哈。
<missing> roylez: 主席救我lol
<roylez> missing: .?
<missing> lerosua: 哦,我的小亲亲,亲一个
 * AsuraLe 还是得装gedit. TTvim-gtk不会用还
<ifvwm> 没tab好麻烦
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: slim可以用~/.xinitrc脚本，但我用着有些权限问题，不会解决。。。
<missing> gfrog: 哦,我喜欢快点进桌面
<missing> roylez: ee借刀杀人哦,
<roylez> missing: ....
<missing> 还好人家不听它的
<gfrog> missing: 其实吧。。。 我机器十天半个月也不关，难得用上一次DM，lol
<missing> roylez: :-D
<missing> gfrog: ...那还抱怨...
<AsuraLe> scarlewolf不知道怎么弄那个玩意，我装了之后他也不出图形界面，我就不知道该怎么弄了
<moriramar> 夏目友人帳也完結了……哎……
<ifvwm> 主席会听的
<missing> 不过lightgdm我用过一次...没主题换呢还
<gfrog> missing: 难得用一次lightdm还给我那么一张黑脸，自然要抱怨下，哈哈。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 在/etc/slim或者/etc/slim/slim.conf里可以配置
<missing> gfrog: ...
<ifvwm> 给missing加b
<moriramar> 我表示 Gentoo 還在 Mask 中……
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗完回來了，幸好老媽出去了，我就隨便就洗完了衣服
<AsuraLe> 谁告诉我lightdm该肿马配置？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 办公室嘈得跟养猪场一样
<missing> ifvwm: ...仇深似海啊,ee对我,好自豪,好骄傲,哈哈
<moriramar> 恨之切，愛之深。
<ifvwm> 嘲笑酷胖?
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 没有顺便撸下?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没我这里吵，我这里是翻译grp
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 认为女人语言能力比男人强，是一种很业余的偏见，女人就是吵而已
<ifvwm> (MeaCulpa) roylez: 认为女人语言能力比男人强，是一种很业余的偏见，女人就是吵而已
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 光说不想也就是嘈，没一点点用
<ifvwm> (@roylez) MeaCulpa: 光说不想也就是嘈，没一点点用
<missing> MeaCulpa: 不是哦,越南的女孩子嫁到广东几个月就可以说广东话,你去越南几年也未必会说越南话
<eexpress> 无聊
<gfrog> missing: 这是说广东话好学嘛？
<eexpress> oops
<MeaCulpa> missing: IT业界女人语言特别差.
<AsuraLe> vim怎么退出？
<ifvwm> double nick
<missing> gfrog: ...
<missing> MeaCulpa: it的估计学c语言去了lol
<Crose> AsuraLe: :q？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: emm，其实从女人的编码习惯就能看出来女人的语言逻辑，哈哈
<AsuraLe> adam8157: help ，vim怎么退出？
<MeaCulpa> missing:那些HR,operation, 没事喜欢用歧义一大堆的英语
<adam8157> AsuraLe: :q
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: :q
<gfrog> AsuraLe: :!killall vim
<missing> MeaCulpa: ..英语我不懂...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> AsuraLe: :!killall -9 vim
<Crose> AsuraLe: nano多方便……
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 你能给个正常的，在vim里的退出方式不？
<gfrog> as
<missing> ifvwm: ...你手机 几台电脑 加Xpad之类有没有...几个马甲啊,你这里
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 这就是在vim里执行的呀 XXXD
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里有几个女人上班就是聊天
<missing> MeaCulpa: 人家做别的时候你不知道吧lol
<AsuraLe> 你们谁有lightdm 的配置说明文件？
 * gfrog ibus在KDE里竟然需要gnome-icon-theme才能用，感觉好奇怪啊。。。
<_NINJA> ^^
<AsuraLe> 推荐个好点的邮件管理客户端
<MeaCulpa> mutt
<_NINJA> python 处理excel文件，推荐个好使的包
<gfrog> AsuraLe: mutt +1
<caleb-> AsuraLe: thunderbird +1
<AsuraLe> 全称是什么
<AsuraLe> mutt和thunderbird是一个东西么？
<AsuraLe> mutt 的全称是什么？
<_NINJA> python?
<AsuraLe> 我发现把字体弄成橘子颜色真难看～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<cnpopeye>  /topic
<AsuraLe> 我昨天把urxvt的颜色弄成了橘子色
<AsuraLe> 现在觉得真TMD难看～
<ofan> 美大学生因非法下载音乐而被罚款67.5万美元
<Crose> ofan：……
<Crose> 我们要走有中国特色的下载道路……
<missing> 赞~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 纳米管束推动固态储能器发展_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<_NINJA> missing...
<lainme> ofan: 好怕怕
<missing> _NINJA: 好看吗?
<Evanescence> 表示用ttytter上twitter很爽，很黄很暴力
<_NINJA> missing,好看
<missing> _NINJA: 喜欢吗?
<lainme> ofan: 你现在如何了
<_NINJA> missing,不喜欢
<missing> _NINJA: ...一边去lol
<_NINJA> 大伙谁用python 处理Excel?
<_NINJA> missing,哈哈
<gfrog> Evanescence: 会比twitvim还爽？
<LF_Inode> ofan 都在讨论啥呢、
<Evanescence> gfrog: vim 操作模式的？我也玩玩玩
<gfrog> Evanescence: 直接在vim里用的，vim的插件
<Evanescence> gfrog: 那果然还是咩有ttytter厉害
<gfrog> Evanescence: 我感觉是隐蔽性超高的client之一
<gfrog> Evanescence: 是嘛，那俺去玩玩
<Evanescence> gfrog: 果断的
<caleb-> Evanescence: 自动翻墙？
 * missing 自动翻墙？
<LF_Inode> 大学说计算机概论后面该学啥？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我时候miredo的ipv6，饭墙的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: twitvim
<missing> ipv6可以上推啊
<_NINJA> 还挺高级
<Evanescence> missing: 加host都可以
<caleb-> Evanescence: 看了下，就是命令行嘛
<caleb-> Evanescence: 没啥特别功能
<MeaCulpa> ttytter帮你搞了OAuth?
 * MeaCulpa 以前都是curl来上twitter的，那才爽
<Evanescence> caleb-: 唉，我是喜欢玩古董类的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩
<missing> Evanescence: 以前我试的时候不可以,可以开主页,登录不上
<MeaCulpa> twitvim+1
 * MeaCulpa 看到肮脏的perl就讨厌
<Evanescence> 不争论这些，我继续
<caleb-> Evanescence: 有空可以试试 gogoc, 据说效果比 miredo 好
<missing> MeaCulpa: ee不在你才敢说的吧
<MeaCulpa> missing: 在我也敢说
<Evanescence> caleb-: 好的
<MeaCulpa> missing: :O
<missing> MeaCulpa: 哦,支持,到时候我围观
<missing> lol
<missing> 来了
<missing> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 欢迎
<missing> 说啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hate perl +1
<adam8157> missing: 你有twitter?
<lerosua> jyfl987: ee给的，让我帮他杀人
<eexpress> 敢说坏话
<MeaCulpa> 10:49  * MeaCulpa 看到肮脏的perl就讨厌
<missing> adam8157: 有啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你有twitter?
<missing> 不什么翻墙去推而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有，methuselar
<missing> eexpress:  * MeaCulpa 看到肮脏的perl就讨厌
<adam8157> missing: 呵呵
<missing> eexpress: 告密一下lol
<MeaCulpa> missing: 怎样，请我吃饭吧，吃饭的时候你就知道为什么我敢说了
<eexpress> 酷胖，你个坏家伙
<missing> adam8157: mmissing就是了哈哈
 * caleb- love perl +1
<lerosua> jyfl987: cracker
<eexpress> * caleb- love perl +1
<missing> MeaCulpa: 好啊,你来广东我请你吃狗肉 龙虎风也可以,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 哇，狗肉十几年没吃了
<eexpress> 斗篷，帮我踢了酷胖
<MeaCulpa> 上次吃还是家里的那条草狗
<missing> MeaCulpa: 我还怕你不敢吃呢
<MeaCulpa> missing: 我亲手绑了，我爸拍的天灵盖
<missing> eexpress: 神今天什么这么弱势啊...到处找人帮忙lol
<missing> MeaCulpa: 哦...不错,我公司养很多狗,你想杀生也可以满足你,哈哈
<missing> 十几条狗,我这里
<eexpress> 当种狗?
<MeaCulpa> missing: 作孽啊，那狗是被人道毁灭的，眼睛瞎了。一般的，我还是下不了手的
<missing> eexpress: 没这个...都是母狗多...公狗都是外面来的
<eexpress> 死胖子
<eexpress> 外来!!!!
<missing> MeaCulpa: 哦,那就算,有兴趣可以满足下,哈哈
<missing> 杀狗我从来不去看的
<missing> 吃的时候我才现身
 * MeaCulpa 一直在想，狗是一种被扭曲的生灵，如果有人对人类做同样的事情呢？ 人类出生的时候，被一种生物选择性育种，凡事叫的想的都留着，不会号的就做掉，然后留下的再杂交...
 * adam8157 咋变到这种话题了
<eexpress> 没tab啊， lerosue
<missing> eexpress: 出奇咩...祖宗是母狗...跟着生的公狗不至于乱伦吧?
<MeaCulpa> 狗太可怜了，生命的开始，就是扭曲的悲剧...
<eexpress> sa
<missing> MeaCulpa: 呵呵,是吧
<eexpress> lerosua Nnnnd
<lerosua> eexpress: 干嘛
<eexpress> 才一直打se
<missing> lerosua: 吧ee踢了,皇军重重有赏lol
<eexpress> 我说呢，找不到人
<eexpress> 死黑脸
<eexpress> 发彩信去
<AsuraLe> 奇怪了
<AsuraLe> 新配出来的怎么是红的
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad, ....  ㍢ 
<cnpopeye>  各位老大，lubuntu怎么样啊
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, @methuselar 是你？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: xserver-config是干吗用的？
<LF_Inode> 再见了亲爱的朋友们，有缘在高铁上见的，爷拿刀屠了你们
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没用过啊, 配conf的?
<GNUdog> adam8157, XD
 * LF_Inode 渐行渐远，不见了踪影
<AsuraLe> adam8157: lightdm居然还能配xdmcp server。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: dm不就是用这协议么.....
<moriramar> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242183/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 勇敢的自卫队员啊，快去创造奇迹 - AcFun.tv
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 所有的都是？？？ 那dm的那些按键的配置是不是也是那里管？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 木有dm 不清楚...
<ofan> lainme: 什么如何？
<ofan> lainme: 我在家下 应该不会被抓..
<moriramar> roylez: 這些日本兵太強了。
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 家里未必安全吧。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: p2p下载
<ScarletWolf> 哦
<ofan> 加密
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么用aptitude备份包列表吗？
<ytx> hi all
<^k^> ytx, 好  ㍣ 
<ofan> Evanescence: man aptitude
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: yes
<ytx> 请教下各位 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=345824&p=2483283#p2483283
<Evanescence> ofan: already man
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, FO 了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 哦，我也去看看~~
<missing> ytx: 啥网卡?
<Evanescence> aptitude show '~i' | grep 'Package' | cut -d ' ' -f2 > list
<lainme> ofan: 我也p2p下过一个东西。。虽然没下完就删了
<ytx> missing: 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi 100 Series 0d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 1083 (rev c0)
<ytx> 我想升3.0 试试，现在是用DVD ISO做源来装一些软件的 
<missing> ytx: 哦
<ytx> missing: 有方案么？
<missing> ytx: 没...我又不用这个网卡..有有线先用有线试试3.0内核咯
<missing> 或者去官网看看有没有支持linux驱动咯
<ytx> 有线也上不了。现在用着virtualbox 跑着xp上的网。
<missing> ytx: ...有线网卡又是那一个型号?
<missing> rp这么低下啊
<ytx> missing: 只知道有线和无线在ubuntu下分别用atl1c iwlagn模块
<missing> ytx: 额...是内核没有自动加载模块而已?
<missing> 用那个模块不可以上网?
<AsuraLe> 费了九牛二虎之力，终于退出vim了
<ytx> missing: iwlagn 这个无线的。有线的先用着虚拟机上，先不管。急着在图书馆用无线。
<ytx> pan0这个是什么配备？
<missing> 俺不懂...只能建议想办法上网换3.0内核试试咯
<missing> 哈哈
 * missing 吃饭咯~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<moriramar1> missing: 我用 3.0 天天出問題。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu上不去网 虚机可以上网 WHY http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345828 闲着没事装个ubuntu11.04玩 用的是笔记本wifi上网...但对ubuntu不熟悉 大部分时间还是在虚机里玩XP 可是问题就出在今天早上 用虚机里的XP可以好好的上网 但是在ubuntu下却上不去网 有线的 无线的都试过了 就是打不开网页 求 ...
<ofan> lainme: 你在哪？
<missing> moriramar: 我的没问题lol
<Cherrot> 有人关注过云桌面或云操作系统这个话题吗？
<oooo4dzd> 一对情侣在我窗前激吻，怎么办。。。。
<ofan> oooo4dzd: 抢过来
<oooo4dzd> 让单身的我情何以堪
<oooo4dzd> 目测有10米的距离
<ScarletWolf> oooo4dzd: 拍下来
<oooo4dzd> 太萎缩了
<oooo4dzd> 唉
<ScarletWolf> ...
<oooo4dzd> 想当年咱也这样过。。。。
<Cherrot> oooo4dzd: 拍下来瞅瞅
<oooo4dzd> 不行的
<oooo4dzd> 我不做这样的事
<Cherrot> oooo4dzd: :)
<lainme> ofan: 香港
<ScarletWolf> oooo4dzd: 你打算自己独自欣赏？
<oooo4dzd> 没有，我拉上了窗帘
<ScarletWolf> ...
<oooo4dzd> 不过他们也真是的
<oooo4dzd> 干嘛不去自己的宿舍那啥
<oooo4dzd> 都是单人间，怕个啥
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Cherrot> oooo4dzd: 你在哪呢？这么让人羡慕……
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 云者，说也，扯淡也
<ineed> 成人运动？
<MeaCulpa> oooo4dzd: 立即找一个有口器的生物激吻
<oooo4dzd> 开始有些动手动脚的估计
<oooo4dzd> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 12:15:17 +0800
<wmll> 话说准本删除libgtk2.0，结果发现aptitude几乎把DE删完了
<oooo4dzd> Cherrot: 我在学校
<oooo4dzd> wmll: 欢迎开始个新话题
<wmll> 我比较纠结debian的kde为什么还要依赖libgtk
<gfrog> oooo4dzd: 拖个男人在窗口激吻，雷翻他们。
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我想做一个Web桌面，能够使用SaaS云应用，不知道是否可行 
<AsuraLe> wmll: kde 为什么不依赖libgtk?
 * Cherrot 先吃饭去咯
<wmll> AsuraLe: KDE应该是依赖qt4的阿
<ofan> lainme: 香港应该没事
<AsuraLe> wmll: 好像不是。。。。。opensuse下的kde一有大量基于gtk的
<oooo4dzd> gfrog: 我的基友不在身边啊
<oooo4dzd> lol
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 遍历文件遇到带空格的目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345832 Code: for i in ${ScriptDirectory}/* ;  do      echo "$i" done ScriptDirectory是个路径，有带空格的目录名，然后echo输出就被那个空格截断了 如何搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdjkx — 2011-09-20 12:14 
<AsuraLe> 奇怪了，apt怎么没有thunderbird包了？
<caleb-> AsuraLe: icedove
<AsuraLe> 改成这个了？
<wmll> AsuraLe: debian下的firefox和thunderbird都换名字了
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 12:21:43 +0800
<wmll> Time.now
<wmll> > Time.now
<^k^> wmll, 2011-09-20 12:22:04 +0800
<AsuraLe> wmll。。。debian这好玩....
<MeaCulpa> 我擦黑莓重启一次要2min
<AsuraLe> gdm抛弃不用了，改用lightdm。。。。连软件包都该名字了
<AsuraLe> 我发现连gmail巨慢无比～～～
<wmll> AsuraLe:google慢是有原因的，
<AsuraLe> 原因就是那个evil的gfw
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 翻墙吧
<AsuraLe> TMD的NC的吃撑了的东西
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 或者用客户端
<gfrog> oooo4dzd: 真专一
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这是黑莓的feature。
<AsuraLe> icedove连半天。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P 纯Java系
<AsuraLe> 163是3秒，gmail要连一分钟都不止。。
<wmll> 我用opera的客户端，很快
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这真的是feature，让用户用手机之前可以喝杯咖啡，lol
<AsuraLe> icedove真好玩，非要点下stop。。。
<ofan> 谁用svn？
 * wmll 算是明白了libgtk和kde的关系了，环环相扣啊
<ofan> svn: Can't open file 'lab/bigint/.svn/tmp/text-base/makefile.svn-base': No such file or directory  是什么情况？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P
<wzssyqa> wmll: gtk 怎么和kde环环相扣了？
<ofan> makefile是在lab/bigint/下的
<AsuraLe> 我发现icedove就有一点我不太喜欢～～
<wmll> wzssyqa: kde仅仅某个小软件包依赖libgtk2.0, 但删除libgtk2.0就要删除掉整个kde
<oooo4dzd> libgtk 不该是gtk的么
<wmll> oooo4dzd: 理论上是的
<AsuraLe> 为啥不能把icedove 锁定到systemtray里？
<happyaron> qt4依赖glib，怎么了？
<ofan> svn竟然处理不了文件名相同而大小写不同..
<AsuraLe> icedove是 firefox那公司的？
<AsuraLe> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.21) Gecko/20110831 Icedove/3.1.13↵
<lainme> AsuraLe: thunderbird被删去被认为不是自由软件的部分，debian改的。于是也就变了个名字
<ofan> icedove
<ofan> .....
<oooo4dzd> icedove是什么
<AsuraLe> lainme: 好吧，debian很可爱，从雷鸟给改成了冰鸽子～～～
<ofan> frozenquail
<oooo4dzd> 原来是个邮件端啊
<moriramar> 那個是因為 MPL 不符合 Debian 那個協議標准嗎？
<AsuraLe> icedove就是那个thunderbird
<wzssyqa> happyaron: huahua把ibus-googlepinyin 放哪里了?
<AsuraLe> ^_^，方便了，可以丢到system tray了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 单独release出来了一个tar
<adam8157> happyaron: 怎样才能拿永久OP啊? irc现在经常没人管
<happyaron> adam8157: 给你一个
<adam8157> happyaron: :)
<oooo4dzd> 这么爽
<ofan> 求op
<oooo4dzd> 我能要一个么
<happyaron> adam8157: 你重新进一次这个频道
<lainme> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你现在都不成天挂啊, 我来管管 蛤蛤
<AsuraLe> 我只像说cyr要惨了
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<lainme> 恩，有人要悲剧
<happyaron> ofan: 跟adam求
 * adam8157 哇哈哈
<oooo4dzd> 偶是成天挂啊，empathy就只有irc
<ofan> 我可以管理后半夜的
<AsuraLe> 后半夜不用管
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我想要他的git
<happyaron> ofan: 等我哪天后半夜上线看你在再说。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 要管
<AsuraLe> 我昨天弄到4点，2点以后就没人了
<ofan> happyaron: 好 的
<adam8157> happyaron: 还真没当过op, 怎么看自己的权限?
<oooo4dzd> 我2点办睡的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 亮点以后都没人说话，管什么呢
<ofan> AsuraLe: 有的
<happyaron> adam8157: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-cn list
<oooo4dzd>  /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-cn list
<AsuraLe> happyaron: 也给我一个吧，我睡的也晚，可以管管网上的～
<happyaron> wzssyqa: libgooglepinyin google code 的另一个repo
<adam8157> nice
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 连续登录irc几年再说
<oooo4dzd> adam8157: 给俺一个呗
<AsuraLe> adam8157: irssi能不能改界面阿？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 好吧～～
<happyaron> adam8157: 你要是不想进来自动+o，也可以
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 能, 有各种theme 见官网
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯 我自己研究下
<happyaron> adam8157: 那样用 /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu-cn adam8157 来给自己+o
<happyaron> adam8157: 自动+o得我才能改。
<happyaron> adam8157: 或者freeflying
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 那就不要自动了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 木有更新啊，。。。
<ofan> 我貌似来两年了
<ofan> 时光灰逝啊...
<oooo4dzd> 我从10.04开始用Ubuntu的
<oooo4dzd> 也快两年了
<AsuraLe> 诡异了～～～
<happyaron> adam8157: 下次进入的时候就不会自动了
<AsuraLe> 为啥shutter的那个启动后隐藏到system tray没有了
<adam8157> happyaron: 大O 明白了
<ofan> /op 就可以
<oooo4dzd> 有谁在看步步惊心？
 * happyaron 代 Destine 举手
<AsuraLe> 为啥我突然觉得我还是应该嵌入kvirc进来？
<oooo4dzd> kvirc？
 * adam8157 明白怎么用了
<AsuraLe> irssi不太会用..
<Destine> 大家不讨论步步惊心了么。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 可以看看 /msg ChanServ help 里的各个项，蛮好玩的
 * Destine 顶八阿哥！！！
<adam8157> happyaron: roger
<oooo4dzd> 为什么我觉得吴奇隆好帅啊
<oooo4dzd> 好成熟
<moriramar> 為什麼要看那個……
<moriramar> 話說生活大爆炸第一集出來沒？
<Destine> oooo4dzd, 八阿哥才是王道！！！！！！！！！！
<oooo4dzd> 没什么好看的
<oooo4dzd> Destine: 我顶4阿哥
<oooo4dzd> 生活大爆炸第一集？
 * Destine 忽略 oooo4dzd 。
<oooo4dzd> 请忽略我吧
 * Cherrot 可以顶八哥么，鹦鹉也行~~~~~~~
<ofan> lainme: 你能用mp3.baidu.com搜东西么？
<oooo4dzd> Cherrot: 好
<lainme> ofan: 显示没有找到
<pocoyo> lainme: 没找到什么
<lainme> pocoyo: [ofan] lainme: 你能用mp3.baidu.com搜东西么？
<AsuraLe> KDE的那个原生的irc客户端是啥来的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！WUBI安装总是提示：没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单以修正错误。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345837 本人新手，用WUBI安装总是提示：没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单以修正错误。 求教各位，在windows下要怎么修正它提示的这个错误？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i_code — 2011-09-20 12:51 
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: 3～4个。
<wmll> konversation
<pocoyo> lainme: 能啊。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 罗姐...
<AsuraLe> dungeon_archl: 有那么多么？
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 回答ofan啊。
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: 我觉得有哦
<AsuraLe> @@～～kde很神奇～～～
<happyaron> GNUdog: 出来
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 不理他/它
<AsuraLe> 好吧，我还是继续装kvirc。。。
<dungeon_archl> konversationAsuraLe: 哦。没有。KDE官网只列了 
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: Konversation Kvirc Kopete的現在不做了。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 推薦Konversation
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: KDE的用 web就好了。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: Quassel 是 Qt4 的做的也不錯。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我一直认为Kvirc不是KDE的～
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 有 Konversation 那麼好的為什麼不用，用什麼 Web ……
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 单独的好麻烦。
<ofan> lainme: 我这也是
<ofan> 搜什么都现实未找到
<AsuraLe> moriramar: quassel我也觉得不错，不过似乎对命令的要求比较高，虽然kvirc的凡是脚本的命令我都没用过
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 国外无法使用google音乐。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 可以說不是的吧，反正是用Qt4建的，不過有KDE的整合部分。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 我说baidu
<ofan> dungeon_archl: google的可以用
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 可能一样道理吧。免得被告。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 不是吧。。。我就不行。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: Quassel 的話可以用單獨的版本，直接用着和 Kvirc 之流差不多，不用命令呀。
<lainme> ofan: 翻回去后可以
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 听lainme的没错 :D
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我决定还是继续kvirc，装kover我得装25个包，基本全是kde的，kvirc我只需要再装三个包，都是kvirc自己的
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: 直接用opera的或者 firefox的。现在我懒蛋到只用这些了。
<dungeon_archl> ofan:  暂时没有对您所在的地区提供下载和试听服务
<dungeon_archl> Music streaming/download services are not available in your region
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 用empathy就这么可怜吗……
<AsuraLe> dungeon_archl: 来回切页面对于我这种懒蛋不合适，我决定把他嵌到桌面上
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: empathy没用过，，，，，
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: 。。。你还能看到桌面！！！
<dungeon_archl> AsuraLe: 我从来就看不到。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_archl: 只要有一个角能点出来就可以了
<ofan> lainme: 怎么返回去？
<ofan> lainme: 用vpn?
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 对。用国内代理。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你在哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我終於將 QT修復了，可以用 vidalia vlc google-earth了。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 不要用中文访问
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 。。。你都不认识我了。。。我是archl啊。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: archl是谁.
<zhaoyi> hi
<lainme> ofan: 国内代理
 * dungeon_archl 想把ofan碾成纸张
<ofan> lainme: 什么代理
<^k^> zhaoyi, 好  ㍥ 
 * ofan 一脸迷茫
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: google earth6？paronomio图片可以现实吗？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 要怪就怪你换名换的太勤快了
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 能不能用中文說。。 表示不懂英文
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: ……我说的就是中文啊……
<lainme> ofan: 网上可以搜到一些吧
<Cherrot> google earth6可以显示中文吗？照片可以显示吗
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 有嘛。。。archl我用了2年了。
 * lainme 上课
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ paron..o是什麼意思？？這是中文？？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 哦……就是google earth里的照片
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 哦 是jiero
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是个照片服务。。。专门录景色的。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我就知道jiero
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯，，看到了。。那又如何？？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 骗人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 錄象那個早就能用的，，
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么弄得啊？我的Goole Earth变成中文后照片就不显示了
<XwinX> iGnome: 
<XwinX> iGnome: 找我做啥?
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 真的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 当初我拉你做游戏的时候我就用 archl
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. ..我也是在英文界面用的，中文根本就是空的，，連框框也不顯示
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我表示不记得了.. 一直就只记得jiero
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 是不是穿越了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你穿越了太平洋。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你穿越了
<Cherrot> http://yao-blog.appspot.com/entry/ubuntu-10.04%E5%AE%8C%E7%BE%8E%E8%A7%A3%E5%86%B3google-earth-6%E6%B1%89%E5%AD%97%E5%92%8C%E7%85%A7%E7%89%87%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA 这有个解决办法，可惜我看不懂……
<AsuraLe> ^_^，把我花花的左面存了个截图
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 其实。。。我不知道穿越的意思。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你凹凸了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。你也是。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 大概也许似乎maybe就是通过时空隧道的意思
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你睡醒了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 就是 崑崙鏡 
<dungeon_jiero> Cy
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是干嘛的来着。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 穿越用的，，這是上古十大神器 可以專門 穿越用的。。
<iGnome> XwinX: 没啥
<ofan> 睡觉去了..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 明晚见。
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司那些op写的English基本看不懂...
<fennng> q
<fennng> exit
<AsuraLe> test
<^k^> AsuraLe, ....  ㍦ 
<AsuraLe> ^k^: 你知道什么是test么？
<^k^> AsuraLe, 我会尝试找出。  ㍦ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你不是号称英语不是障碍的不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的英语没障碍，他们那些SB的是障碍
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你有怨念呢 :)
<MeaCulpa> en, 这帮家伙英语不懂还要乱写，有事喜欢打电话，怕留名
<MeaCulpa> 丫钱在他们手上就他们狠~~
<hxsmart> exit
<hxsmart> exit
<roylez> happyaron: 哈皮
 * adam8157 前几天把老外说糊涂, 本来是我的问题, 变成他以为是他另外一个疏忽并跟我道歉的路过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 苹果市值超袋鼠国GDP了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 袋鼠国GDP不低啊
<qmake> jrrp
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  :D
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 那种事情我做多了。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐好
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 悟空好。
<moriramar> roylez: 這個單位都不一樣，不可比吧。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我该称呼你什么呢。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 这就好
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 的一个 窗口默认 hold 住了，知道是挂了还是 把 bash 给锁了
<if_else> 我按 快捷键 C-q 没有解锁丫？
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 里面可否查看窗口状态的，是挂了还是锁住了！谢谢
<AsuraLe> 你谷歌以下看看呢
<AsuraLe> testing 
<^k^> AsuraLe, ....  ㍦ 
<yaming> exit
<luo> hello
<^k^> luo, 好  ㍦ 
<luo> 好
<oooo4dzd> hello
<^k^> oooo4dzd, 好  ㍦ 
<tinybird> 为啥进中文频道还讲英文尼？
<oooo4dzd> 因为^k^不认识英文
<oooo4dzd> 中文
<WiiW> 大家好
<^k^> WiiW, 好  ㍦ 
<oooo4dzd> 。。。。
<oooo4dzd> 这，还真有啊
<WiiW> 这个可以有
<tinybird> 不会吧...难道...
<oooo4dzd> 下午好
<^k^> 今天不闲聊
<tinybird> 有谁知道怎么Ubuntu下用什么软件编辑pdf吗？
<oooo4dzd> 编辑？
<oooo4dzd> 还是注释
<tinybird> 对！
<tinybird> 编辑
<AsuraLe> 谁呼叫我以下？
<oooo4dzd> windows下面有么
<WiiW> linux就是强大，尽然能编辑pdf
<AsuraLe> 谁呼叫我一下，我调颜色
<oooo4dzd> AsuraLe: 这个？
<tinybird> 就像adobe acrobat那样
<AsuraLe> 恩，好
<tinybird> acrobat就可以啊， ooodzd没用过吗？
<oooo4dzd> tinybird: 没有用过，我记得abobe acrobat不咋的
<tinybird> 我觉得挺好的呀...
<oooo4dzd> 也就是简单的注释作用，我觉得
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装双系统，重新分割逻辑分区，奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345848 现在磁盘状况如下 sda1--------->C盘 NTFS windows sda5--------->D盘 NTFS sda6--------->E盘 NTFS 先在windows磁盘管理工具中删除sda5, 然后安装linux，将sda5拆分为： swap / /home 然后重启查看分区情况： sda1-------->C盘 NTFS sda5-------->swap sda6--- ...
<tinybird> 那我想从txt生成pdf，用神马软件呢？
<oooo4dzd> 我觉得可以自己写个脚本，用latex
<zzmfish> tinybird, pdf有什么好呢？
<tinybird> ps:敲中文真爽！
<oooo4dzd> irc可以中文名么
<tinybird> 好多文档编辑支持pdf和txt啊
<tinybird> Linux下的openoffice几乎没法用...
<oooo4dzd> 我就没有安装
<tinybird> oooo4dzd：我见过有人用Latex转换，烦得1P
<tinybird> 我只是想生成pdf，做一些简单的格式调整就行了
<oooo4dzd> 我觉得如果没有特殊字符啥的，直接转换就好
<tinybird> 格式？行距？字号？
<oooo4dzd> 复制到office里面，再转一下就得了
<tinybird> 这些咋办？
<oooo4dzd> txt不支持格式的
<tinybird> openoffice有这功能么？
<tinybird> 说实话我真没仔细看...
<oooo4dzd> 转PDF本来就可以啊
<AsuraLe> tinybird: openbox怎么没法用？
<AsuraLe> tinybird: 比微软office的功能多多了阿 
<tinybird> AsuraLe:我是说openoffice，启动太慢了，我的电脑配置低...
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice
<AsuraLe> tinybird: 启动是有点慢，
<oooo4dzd> 都一个样子
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 现在libre和open好像合成一个了
<oooo4dzd> 合成啥了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ？？？貌似沒有。
<AsuraLe> oooo4dzd: libre
<Crose> 请教一下：linux下怎么通过命令返回一个avi视频的长度呢？
<oooo4dzd> 正在看步步惊心
<tinybird> 所以啊，我能不用openoffice尽量不用...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: debian 的源包是openoffice.org，但是下下来打开是libreoffice
<tinybird> ls -l
<oooo4dzd> 八阿哥对若曦说，上船吧
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice是openoffice的fork 不過現在基本不能完全導入 openoffice編譯libreoffice了
<tinybird> Crose: ls -l
<Crose> tinybird: 不会输出时间长度吧……
<AsuraLe> 我先logout 一下
<Crose> 我想要输出视频的时常:-P
<tinybird> 你要输出时间？那我不知倒了...
<Crose> 呵呵
<tinybird> Crose: google一下应该很快就有结果吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是什麼錯誤 [23693:23693:176747312231:ERROR:browser_main.cc(1022)] Gdk: IA__gdk_cursor_new_from_pixbuf: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<iGnome> 画光标的。
<iGnome> 很多函数都废弃了。都cairo了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 出来聊天了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦。。這是 google-chrome的錯誤
<iGnome> 傻蛋软件，才啥都想自己画。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近發現好多 chrome的出錯
<CyrusYzGTt> 特別是用來上 webqq
<AsuraLe> ^_^，我弄好了
<AsuraLe> 成功的把kvirc给嵌入了
<Crose> 继续请教：linux下怎么通过命令返回一个avi视频的总时长……
<iGnome> 党报称中国税负不高
<WiiW> Crose: 看一下avi的文件格式
<Crose> 我是在网页里写的……
<AsuraLe> 你们说avi我想起来了，我声音控制和解码器还没装
<Crose> 客户要看到商场avi的长度……
<AsuraLe> 问下大家，有木有lightweight的gui音控？
<Crose> 还装的red hat……我估计解码都没的，nnd
<WiiW> Crose: 前4字节是RIFF,然后就是长度
<WiiW> http://blog.csdn.net/happydeer/article/details/8775
<Crose> WiiW: thx我看下
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • C++编程 Linux版本选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345854 各位 本人新手想学习Linux下的编程(C++),现工作是windows, 请问对于我这么一个Linux菜鸟选择哪个Linux版本才能即照顾到编程(类库的完整)又能对Linux上手较快? 谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jeast111 — 2011-09-20 15:01 
<Crose> 这样写个算法读要累死了……
<iGnome> Crose: mplayer -vo null -ao null xxx 大概是这样的
<iGnome> 搜索下吧
<WiiW> Crose: 不累的，用ruby一行代码
<WiiW> Crose:  print  open('a.avi','r').read(8)
<Crose> WiiW: 前面的只是文件长度不是时长吧
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 2G 内存不用 pae 啦
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 除了拖慢速度没任何好处
<caleb-> AsuraLe: alsa mixer 有 gtk / qt 的啊
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 你在跟我说话？
<WiiW> Crose: 哦。失误
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 是啊
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 你不是正用 3.0.0-1-686-pae 么
<WiiW> ruby -e "print open('Tokyohot n0372.avi','r').read(8)[4..-1].unpack('i*')"
<WiiW> 733171316
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 你怎么知道我用了3.0没有不pae的，但是目前看来没有什么影响，响应很快
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 哦，maintainer 偷懒了
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 如果要轻量的,就是alsa mixer么？
<AsuraLe> apt-get有没有字体文件阿？
<AsuraLe> 我像下楷体尤其是行楷、繁体、行草这类的
<caleb-> AsuraLe: alsa mixer 有好多 gui frontend 的
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 也有 text based mixer
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 自由的字体不多，上论坛看吧
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 除了 apt 之外，也有很多免费字体
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 恩，这个字体怎么装呢？也是跟windows一样丢到一个特定的文件夹就可以了？
<daohen> 我是新手啊，在linux下学习android . 在搭建开发环境的时候，遇到个问题。 安装jdk5 按照google推荐方式 ,在执行sudo  apt-get update 出现了链接错误
<caleb-> AsuraLe: mkdir $HOME/.fonts 然后把字体扔进去就成
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 然后他自己就会引用了？
<caleb-> AsuraLe: ttf / ttc / otf 基本都这样装
<caleb-> otc 不知支持没，没试过
<AsuraLe> ttf和ttc不都是windows常用的字体文件么
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 新开的软件会自动吃, 原来开着的软件要重启
<daohen> 有人愿意帮忙解答下吗？
<AsuraLe> 重启软件就可以了？
<caleb-> daohen: 把报错贴到 http://code.bulix.org 
<caleb-> daohen: 然后把链接贴过来
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> 我发现只要能用鼠标我就会偷懒不想打命令 TT
<caleb-> 有的事适合鼠标，有的事适合键盘
<caleb-> 还有些事用鼠标键盘都干不好
<daohen> http://code.bulix.org/tktavp-80570
<AsuraLe> caleb-: http://wqos.net/2009/11/font-replace-in-linux/帮我看看这个帖子里什么刷新和编辑配置是什么意思～
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux字体更换
<caleb-> daohen: 源暂时连不上而已，换个源或等几 min / hour 再试
<caleb-> daohen: 国内有 ubuntu 官方镜像了
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 那篇写得不好，谬恶甚多，换一篇看吧
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 那篇写得不好，谬误甚多，换一篇看吧
<daohen> ==caleb  我用网易的镜像，也出错了
<AsuraLe> caleb-: @@～随便找了一个看～
<caleb-> daohen: 没办法，国内网络环境就这样
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 去 wenq.org 看吧，那边基本都是字体牛人，错误少
<caleb-> 很多中文 blog 错误太多，不值得参考
<louxiaxz> 大家下午好啊
<filsuf> 式式
<Crose> 继续求教：现在用这个命令“mplayer -identify -nosound -vc dummy -vo null Weather.Man.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.avi | grep ID_LENGTH | cut -c11-”已经能返回时间长度了，但是是在终端中直接显示的，怎么将这个时间作为运行结果返回？
<caleb-> Crose: tee 可能可以
<iGnome> l=`xxxx`
<daohen> == caleb- 国内镜像地址？
<caleb-> daohen: 上论坛查，我没用 ubuntu
<Evanescence> hi
<Evanescence> good morning
<iGnome> software-properties-gtk daohen
<Crose> 啥时候ppa也有国内服务器……
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍧ 
<Evanescence> reinstalling system .... big problem on my ubuntu system , reinstall ing
<daohen> == caleb- 您使用什么发行版的啊
<csslayer> Crose: 啥叫作为结果返回
<Evanescence> csslayer: give you a smile, you give back a smile
<iGnome> caleb- 您使用什么发行版的啊
<caleb-> daohen: lfs
<Crose> csslayer: echo #?
<caleb-> 最近流行用丑陋的彩色字？
<Evanescence> iGnome: DaShen, unbelievable that you are ask those question .....
<iGnome> caleb- 最近流行用丑陋的彩色字？
<csslayer> Crose: 要作为shell脚本的变量值？ 用反引号括起来
<iGnome> l=`xxxx` Crose
<Evanescence> csslayer: ${value}
<caleb-> csslayer: 有没考虑写 qt3 immodule?
<csslayer> caleb-: 没有
<Evanescence> be ignored ....
<Crose> iGnome: 我是这么做的
<caleb-> 科研软件很多还是 qt3
<csslayer> caleb-: Qt 本来支持xim就很好，没啥必要写
<iGnome> 天天用彩色涂抹 bot
<Crose> 但是不确定是否会返回给java程序
<csslayer> caleb-: Gtk的支持烂成一B，不写bug太多
<daohen> == iGnome 用颜色看的很不舒服
<csslayer> Crose: ……起Process，然后读OutputStream
<Evanescence> |-)
<Evanescence> >:-)
<csslayer> Crose: ……哦inputstream = =？我可能搞反……
<Evanescence> X-(
<roylez> adam8157: 2块钱的洗面奶到了，快递员找我要钱，我只给了他一块八毛
<iGnome>  ⢎⡑ ⡎⢱ ⣏⡉ ⢹⠁ ⡇⢸ ⣎⣱ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉
<iGnome>  ⠢⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠇ ⠸  ⠟⠻ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤
<iGnome> roylez: 好奢侈
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 下次卫生纸也快递
<caleb-> roylez: 人家辛辛苦苦居然连钱都收不齐…
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> hi
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍨ 
<roylez> caleb-: 手上除了一块八的零钱就100的整票了，他拒绝找钱
<tenzu> roylez: long life chairman~~!
<iGnome> 这套路，都懂
<roylez> tenzu: .
<caleb-> roylez: 两毛他自己垫？
<roylez> caleb-: 应该是
<iGnome> tenzu: 系统又坏了？
<caleb-> roylez: 邪恶！
<tenzu> iGnome: reinstalling
<caleb-> roylez: 你这欺负农民工的邪恶地主！
<iGnome> 都疯了。这2天都重装
<roylez> caleb-: 这买卖，当当赔了，因为我用了他送的30元礼券，快递也赔了2毛，就我赚到了
<iGnome> 麽都的，是不是都抠门。
<caleb-> iGnome: 重装啥？
<tenzu> iGnome: my harddisk was down
<iGnome> 系统
<roylez> iGnome: 魔都的没这么抠，我跟袋鼠国人民学的
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/o9AXs.gif
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你果然在
<palomino|working> =_=
<iGnome> 我都怀疑破马是bot
<palomino|working> ............... , iGnome
<iGnome> 破马你不乖，为什么lag这么久才回应呢
<palomino|working> working阿！
<iGnome> 你看 roylez一叫，你就到了
<roylez> palomino|working: 屙ing 吧？
<ineed> > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 16:07:50 +0800
<palomino|working> 他叫有高亮阿 , iGnome
<iGnome> 我一直以为破马，才是你的高亮。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马|屙ing
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/4COyH.jpg
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/QwwLK.gif
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 跳的真高
<roylez> tenzu: gym里面的 http://i.imgur.com/IOdHS.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/GzhjN
<^k^> ⇪ ti: This is what I wish facebook had..... - Imgur 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋装死
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/78L2s.gif
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/zCCVJ.jpg
<Crose> 哇靠，在终端里好好的，一写到程序里就no codecs or file!
<Crose> 报错……
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/rUx5t.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: 都装死，nnnd
<iGnome> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/UBH8b7EEuD4/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何在CS:S中调戏20名电脑_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 CS 反恐精英 起源 游戏 煎蛋
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 推荐在Windows下用的兼容软件吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345867 mupdf的前端sumatra pdf；ghostscript的前端pdfcreator；kuview图片浏览替代windows默认的图像浏览器；notepad++替代记事本；LibreOffice还说吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-09-20 16:19 
<if_else> 各位兄台，compiz 的 Desktop Wall 如果设置为 鼠标滚轮切换虚拟桌面，怎么无论在什么地方滚轮都切换？
<if_else> 在 firefox 里面滚轮也切换，是否可以聚焦到桌面时才切换？谢谢
<iGnome> roylez: ● wget -m -k -E -K http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/doc/pod/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Gtk2-Perl - Table of Contents
<iGnome> if_else: wm控制没那么细致，要不你去fvwm。
<if_else> iGnome: 就是 compiz 不支持这个功能了！
<if_else> iGnome: 兄，谢谢了
<roylez> iGnome: wget ...... http://www.capricorn.org/~akira/home/lockpick/
<AsuraLe> 郁闷了，我把KMESS丢到顶上好像丢出界了，现在拉不回来了，怎么办？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Capricorn.org
<AsuraLe> 对了，你们谁知道openbox有没有顶上标题栏大一点的主题？
<iGnome> To prevent you from losing history, non-fast-forward updates were rejected
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: use Alt to drug window
<iGnome> 自己习惯主题的css
<iGnome> roylez: 开始那句，记得找。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 谢了，弄出来了
<Evanescence> when I uninstalling kubuntu-mobile-desktop. aptitude uninstall all packages of system !!!! shit. reinstalling system
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我这次把kvirc给嵌到桌面了
<AsuraLe> 想看图不？
<wecing> 话说我发现我的文件大小很猎奇……比如某个文件夹，“total size of files”是2.2G，但是“Size on disk”居然是17.4G……求教，难道是在分区的时候block大小没有设置正确？
<Evanescence> iGnome: which CSS ? I want to see
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ok
<pl_014> ^k^: 你发的彩色文本是怎么实现的？
<Evanescence> pl_014: he's a bot
<iGnome> Evanescence: .. 主题的
<pl_014> 呃
<Evanescence> iGnome: I want to see. I'm find good CSS 
<pl_014> 那谁知道这种彩色文本是怎么实现的
<daohen> linux 你们用什么下载软件
<Evanescence> pl_014: ask Kami
<ineed>  > Time.now
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 点下接受，看能界不
<ScarletWolf> daohen: aria2
<wecing> daohen: uget……
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: can not see any notify
<pl_014> 好吧
<happyaron> daohen: wget
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<happyaron> wecing: uget就是aria2
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: hi , pretty girl
<alvin_rxg> 345
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 16:31:51 +0800
<ScarletWolf> ?怎么回事？
<wecing> happyaron: 以aria2为后端而已。
<ScarletWolf> 我说Evanescence怎么被禁言了？
<alvin_rxg> _123_
<ineed> Evanescence: 恭喜鸟人被小^k^认证
<alvin_rxg> 123
<ineed> alvin_rxg: bot没在
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这次收到没？
<alvin_rxg> ineed: 个人玩玩而已
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: hi tough
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> wecing: 那又如何
<happyaron> wecing: 核心都是aria2啦
<wecing> happyaron: ……咱们不要这么严肃地钻牛角尖好吗。
<king-egg> AsuraLe  大哥    求救阿 
<AsuraLe> king-egg: ？
<WiiW> 因为他说了 shit
<WiiW> 开玩笑的。。
<king-egg> 我下载了个游戏  但是  不会安装  是tar.gz 
<wecing> king-egg: 解压缩之后都有什么文件，贴出来看看。
<ineed> Evanescence: :-(
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 解压，搬移
<king-egg> 别人说  解压后有个/home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/data
<king-egg> /home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/license.txt
<king-egg> /home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/readme.txt
<king-egg> /home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/storage.cfg
<king-egg> /home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/teeworlds
<king-egg> /home/king-egg/桌面/teeworlds-0.6.1-x86/teeworlds_srv
<^k^> king-egg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com .
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 解压，编译
<Evanescence> ineed: what ?
<AsuraLe> 去官方网站看看
<Evanescence> king-egg: apt-get install teeworlds
<alvin_rxg> teeworlds 还需要自个儿编译？源里没么？
<ineed> Evanescence: 你怎么被+q的
<Evanescence> ineed: I do not know. weird 
<wecing> ……杯具的孩子。
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ bug 了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 还是收不到？
<wecing> 被踢了。
<Evanescence> ineed: maybe I'm too pretty.
<ScarletWolf> 干脆被kick了。。。
<alvin_rxg> ineed: ^k^ bug 了。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: can not . mail screenshot to me
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 现在的^k^不是机器人
<alvin_rxg> ineed: 你是 ikk- 么？
<alvin_rxg> wow.. 又合体了
<Crose> ^k^: 你是机器人吗？
<Evanescence> bye
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 去升級內核吧，出新版了
<wecing> ^k^: are you a bot?
<alvin_rxg> ineed: ^k^: 给 king-egg  -q 呗。没必要那么长时间吧
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 你说的是动物，植物或矿物？  ㍨ 
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 不是我整的
<AsuraLe> 注意查收
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ ^k^现在又不是机器人了吧？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 解压rar是什么软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不清楚
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你骂他一下，试试呗
<CyrusYzGTt> commit 50f2d407c09be74c77cf9d502d087398a5ba6055看到這個補丁，就知道btrfs比ext4還差
<king-egg> 啥  
 * CyrusYzGTt 杯具的AMI bios,,出漏洞了，，有bios的木馬和病毒了
<king-egg> AsuraLe   我安装上了   玩了一把  
<king-egg> 不过是全英文   有点迷糊
<AsuraLe> 感觉如何？
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 啥游戏？
<king-egg> 和  百战天虫一样  
<king-egg> YY的弹弹堂一样的  游戏
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 小^k^跑了！！！！！
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 把木马刷进BIOS ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯 
<king-egg> - q   是啥意思啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 就是 bios的新型病毒和木馬
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 解压rar是什么包？
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 一旦中了，就不斷的下載木馬和病毒，，
<WiiW> king-egg: +q后，你的发言大家看不到， quiet
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ unrar
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 看来刚才小^k^真的不是机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ...
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 难道我说错了？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: btrfs怎么了？
<happyaron> ineed: 的确错了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 剛剛出新的補丁了
<ineed> happyaron: 小^k^为什么跑了呢？
<alvin_rxg> 可能是之前那 bug吧，一次 +q 就踢人了…
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 在bios中安装木马？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，這是病毒和木馬的聯手安裝進bios
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<king-egg> 哦  知道了   原来如此   汗死   
<WiiW> 网络延时，造成消息堵塞
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • seamlessrdp问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345874 我在Ubuntu10.10上运行 rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe " <IP of VM>:3389 -u administrator -p password 能调用远程虚拟机XP的界面。但是运行：rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" <IP of VM>:3389 -u administrator -p password  ...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 没有gui的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: hi
<AsuraLe> Evanescenc: ?
<AsuraLe> 这家伙发了个hi i就没人了
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍩ 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: who are you.
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  你不要hi了又跑阿 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: weird ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 图片收到了么？ 怎么样？
<Crose> 要hi就等下午1点来hi
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: I'm reinstalling system
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: crashed
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: almost whole system gone ( uninstalled )
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ^_^～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: -_-!!!
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你也挂了～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: yes, the second one same problem....
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ^_^～～～～～啥原因
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你是ubuntu？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: I installed that kubuntu-mobile-desktop. bad , then uninstall. then ... aptitude uninstalled all my system ....
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: of course
<Evanescence> stupid .... my fault. I should not test that 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你应该用apt-get remove
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: remove can not clean useless packages .
<baker> 有人木有？
<king-egg> 木有
<Crose> 冒泡
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: remove and then use apt-get autoremove ，it will tell you which is no require
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: yeah, still not clean , 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: cannot complete clean.....always leave sth ,just like config and so on
<tenzu> roylez: 装完了...累shi了...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: system configuration files can be removed
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  but it's better to remove manualy
<baker> 不会用IRC啊，弱弱地问一句，用XChat怎么和gtalk群聊？
<Crose> xchat可以聊gtalk么？
<AsuraLe> baker:  irc is talk to everyone..
<AsuraLe> 好像不可以～～
<AsuraLe> 协议都不一样
<baker> 上次在Gtalk群里，有人说他是用IRC连过来的
<Crose> baker: gtalk用empathy或者pidgin吧……
<AsuraLe> 有些Irc客户端，多功能的，就可以一个客户端开好几个
<tenzu> baker: irssi可以通过bitlbee连gtalk
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 哇你出现了
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 声音控制gui有没有lightweight的？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: alsamixer,如果你用alsa,pulse或者oss神马的我不知道
<adam8157> roylez: 你给我发消息的时候不会看到away?
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我现在还没装呢
<adam8157> roylez: 刷卡啊 魂淡
<tenzu> roylez: http://goo.gl/t2ozl
<^k^> ⇪ ti: sprout | Design*Sponge
<daohen> 你们都是程序员吗？
<daohen> 还是在校大学生？
<tenzu> adam8157: http://goo.gl/LvFAf
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授好
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当女子
<baker> baker 设置 +i baker 模式    这是什么意思？
<fjyoshi> test nick
<^k^> fjyoshi, ....  ㍩ 
<baker> test nick
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: 你又改名字。。
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: why again ? 
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: 好吧，口误，没事改名字干吗
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: I like this nick
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: 那原来那个呢？不是用的挺好的
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: Did you know fjyoshi ?
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: no
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: use with cycling
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: FuNv
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你又骗我
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: So, did you know "FuNv" ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ??我什麼時候騙你了？？
<baker> 昵称是不是还要向什么地方注册？
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: no too
<AsuraLe> baker: 不注册也可以，注册了就别人就不能用
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: a group of female like to see BL novels.
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你在你家bios里藏个木马试试
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Games & Mods | Desura
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 可以的，
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi:  you are one of them？
<CyrusYzGTt> ami的基本都可以。。
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: a litttle similar
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: because this is my first time know that how to use english to spell "FuNv"
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 我了个去，你原来是高手
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: .....
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: I like it. because it's cool. do you know what's cool ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..不是，這個是臺灣那邊的消息。。有代碼公佈的
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: ..you win .....
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: of course
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ http://www.xfocus.net/articles/200903/992.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: BIOS中隐藏Telnet后门 
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: I like cracker too, cool , right.
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi: but donot novels use to read ?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 藏后门我到是知道，原来还能藏木马
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: you can find many, more than love novels.
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 17:44:32 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，然後就會從服務器下載最新的木馬或者病毒，再次更新 bios防止 被刷走
<AsuraLe> fjyoshi:  i'm not femal ..... i read fight novels
<fjyoshi> AsuraLe: yeah, most, anyway, I find a cool nick . happying
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 不会吧，你们研究这玩意。。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你说female？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 這個比較新型的，，跟戰略有關，況且我們CPU什麼也有後門的
<fjyoshi> eat ......
<fjyoshi> bye
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: i 'm not female.... donot kick my spell mistake...
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，昨天研究了，現在不研究了。。很蛋疼，需要硬件產商支持技術才可以修復
<AsuraLe> 显然都是有后门的。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 那叫spelling mistakes。。。
 * adam8157 or typo
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  好吧，都说了不要老抓我拼写错误了。。。。你居然还来。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 手痒。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 知道是我说的啥就行了嘛～～～非要这么明目张胆的打击我英语差。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 这是必然的，我一直怀疑贝尔那群老头手里握有低级通用漏洞
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 因为我是第五型性格的人嘛。。。
<AsuraLe> 哎呀，我的音量控制和解码器到现在还没下下来。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 忍不住啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，好吧，靜觀其變
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 还有IEEE那群老头也一定有通用漏洞
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 帮我找lightweight的声音gui控制
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 没用过那玩意。。。声音控制准确度比较差
<mmfei> 2002    Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mmfei> 我遇到很郁闷的事情了，php连数据库报错
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我又没让你找多高的准确度的，只是我要音量大小而已
<pityonline> 请教个问题：transmission 怎么编辑 trackers 来获取更快的下载速度？
<mmfei> 查了好久没查到原因。。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 如果我也掌握了，那我不是有千万的bot了，真是太美妙了
<AsuraLe> ineed: 到你那就是千万的僵尸了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 那個就是殭屍網絡了。
<tenzu> pityonline: 只用过rtorrent...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 可以幫助 boinc研究
<pityonline> tenzu: 好用吗？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Perlbox.org Linux Speech Control and Voice Recognition 
<tenzu> pityonline: cli的,不过当时下载速度很给力
<pityonline> tenzu: 居然还是 cli 的
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Speech recognition in Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ineed> AsuraLe: 我很纯洁的。。：
<tenzu> pityonline: 不知道linux里有没有utorrent,那个是有gui的
<adam8157> pityonline: 不用看了 rtorrent应该改不了
<pityonline> tenzu: 我用的 transmission
<pityonline> tenzu: 应该有吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 我一直用rtorrent, 其实现在看, transmission功能最全 也很强, 也有cli版本
<tenzu> pityonline: 我没用过transmission,8.10的时候试过一次,下不了就放弃了
<adam8157> pityonline: lin下的utorrent只有web界面
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 伟大的bot，一定能打败GFW的
<pityonline> bittorrent - Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools
<pityonline> ktorrent - BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform
<adam8157> pityonline: 你要找啥嘛
<pityonline> tenzu: linux 下有原生的 bittorrent
<pityonline> adam8157: 只是想知道如何编辑 trakers 获取更快的下载速度
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯嗯。不過，這得給利益她們，，不然。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 17:56:24 +0800
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你满足了么？
<tenzu> 高级操作,从来没试过
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 正在看
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个... 都DHT了, 都megnet了...还trakers啊
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我只是随便google了一下linux voice control
<pityonline> adam8157: 我这现在只有 5 个 trakers，四个红的
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: dht 是啥，megnet 又是啥？
<AsuraLe> ineed: 我怎么觉得你很不纯洁？
<adam8157> pityonline: 使得BT可以不依赖中心服务器
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 。。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 如何做到？
<adam8157> pityonline: 开DHT咯
<ineed> AsuraLe§ 俺是处男。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 但这些 tackers 有快有慢吧，有的还是连不上的
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 然后就出来一大堆结果
<adam8157> pityonline: 就跟电驴的KAD一样, 都是去中心化的
<AsuraLe> ineed: 处男不值钱
<tenzu> pityonline: adam8157 有人说找个热门资源挂一下就能怎么怎么样提升速度的,我不了解原理
<pityonline> adam8157: use dht to find more peers 和 use pex to find more peers 都是勾选了的
<ineed> AsuraLe§ 你还是处女吗？
<AsuraLe> ineed: 我不是女的
<adam8157> tenzu: 那样可以连接到更多DHT节点和用户, 让你的链接网络更大, 发现更多在上传你所要下载资源的节点.
<ineed> AsuraLe§ 那你是处男吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 很慢么...
<AsuraLe> ineed: 不是，处男不值钱，有经验的才值钱^_^
<tenzu> adam8157: 总之那么做是有提升速度的可能,对么?
<baker> ubuntu下 谁给推荐几个下载用的软件吧 wget aMule不给力啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 大多数时间很慢，之前一周左右一直是 10k 左右，今天出现了 180k 左右，但时快时慢，跳跃很多
<adam8157> tenzu: 有吧, 当年电驴社区还有一个文件大家都在下, 然后永远下不完, 但是能提升速度
 * gfrog 我擦，那个神马番茄汁真难喝啊。
<AsuraLe> wget 都不给力？
<adam8157> pityonline: 加勒比海盗4啊, 我都是去yyets找电驴的...
<pityonline> adam8157: 这么神？
<ineed> AsuraLe§ 你破处时流血了吗？疼吗？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • N卡9300闭源驱动在各个wm的表现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345876 测试环境ubuntu11.10 unity glxgears 7333 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1466.033 FPS 7438 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1487.574 FPS 7334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1466.654 FPS 6706 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1341.143 FPS 6739 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1347.705 FPS 6726 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1344.954 FPS 6639 frames in 5.0  ...
<baker> 没速度
<AsuraLe> baker: aMule就是eMul ,一样的～～～～ 这种东西你用的越久越给力
<pityonline> adam8157: 你也在下加勒比海盗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 早就下完看过了...
<adam8157> pityonline: 我在默默偷窥你的推
<tenzu> pityonline: 有没有试过aria2c?
<pityonline> adam8157: 速度啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 没试过
<pityonline> tenzu: 我之前一直用 mldonkey
<ineed> adam8157§ 成人版的海盗？
<gfrog> 各位神，我问个问题，如果我在国外vps上开个骡子挂东西，会被人家告上法庭嘛？
<adam8157> ineed: 什么意思? 0_0
<adam8157> gfrog: VPS不让的, 都没看细则!
<baker> mldonkey 和 电驴什么区别？
<pityonline> gfrog: 别啊，我受过其害
<gfrog> adam8157: 没细看，有明确规定嘛？ 那wget呢？
<ineed> adam8157: 呢没看过成人版的加勒比海盗？
<gfrog> pityonline: 真有这么干的。。。
<AsuraLe> vps是什么呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: wget可以吧, P2P一般都是严令禁止的
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说，linode有东京数据中心了，没打算尝试一下？
<ineed> AsuraLe: 你不知道vps?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我买不起ps
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，看来可以挂那些下载站，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我买不起vps
<adam8157> gfrog: 虚拟主机路过
<AsuraLe> ineed: 好像知道好像不知道
<pityonline> gfrog: 当时有人那么干，搞得我和所有同组节点服务器上的 vps 都是断啊断啊断啊的，后来被查出来了，给那人封了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，反正你有一堆stable server。。。。
<AsuraLe> ineed: 有个印象，但是像不起来是啥
 * adam8157 求星级迷航全集
<gfrog> pityonline: 哦，原来不是你干的。。。
 * gfrog 求阿拉雷全集
<adam8157> gfrog: 对哦, 随便申请几台服务器, 北美下载速度杠杠的
 * AsuraLe 求变形金刚全集
<gfrog> adam8157: 敢这么干你等着收律师信吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 不敢
 * ineed 睁大双眼羡慕中。。。
 * adam8157 求星级迷航全集
<pityonline> gfrog: 不是
 * ineed 求松岛枫全集
<gfrog> ineed: lol，果然有人冒出来了，哈哈
<AsuraLe> adam8157:.....我才弄成透明背景，你就发彩色的
 * ineed 求CyrusYzGTt果照
 * gfrog linode 有日本ip了，是不是访问日本那些XX网站会很给力。。 啊哈哈
<gfrog> ineed: 你这品味。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 啊?
 * adam8157 晚上吃什么啊 愁死了愁死了 现在回家不会路过五道口 少了很多选择啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 你搬家了吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 趴北窗上，张嘴。
<ineed> gfrog: 你哪个vps?
<gfrog> ineed: linode啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 搬到中关村北一街了
<pityonline> adam8157: 那边吃饭的地方少吗？好像在清华和北大中间吧
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 18:13:26 +0800
<pityonline> adam8157: 有个胖子也在 twitter 上喊求吃饭的了
<ineed> ...
<silence_> ？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * gfrog Choqok很不错啊，KDE的软件果然要比gnome的靠谱。
<adam8157> pityonline: 哪个?
 * ineed 我吃饭去了，bye
<pityonline> adam8157: 大熊兔，你可能不认识
<adam8157> pityonline: 是在那边, 没看到多少快餐类的
<pityonline> adam8157: 到北大和清华各搞一个女朋友，一三五吃北大，二四六吃清华。
<gfrog> pityonline: 周日吃哪里？
<adam8157> pityonline: 你都不考虑下我门口的中科院各所么?
<pityonline> gfrog: 吃同事！哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 那些所你一周吃不过来啊
<gfrog> pityonline: 周日应该3P的，吃神马同事。。。
<adam8157> ...
<Kowalki> haha
 * gfrog 据说物理所又可以用现金打饭了，可以考虑去吃几顿。
<pityonline> gfrog: 要是清华北大俩女生问就是 3P 了，不过你问那就是吃同事啦
<pityonline> adam8157: 好像我说的那个胖子也在融科上班
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: :P
<adam8157> pityonline: 走了, bye
<pityonline> adam8157: bye
<pityonline> 再请教个问题，vim 怎么把搜索出来的以 udp 开头的行全部删除？
<Evanescence> i
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: hi
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: hi
<Evanescence> jiero: long time no see
<fojyoshi> I'm a cool man !!
<dumb1224> hi
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: good girl
<lilin> i am a cool man too!!
<^k^> dumb1224, 好  ㍪ 
<fojyoshi> lilin: hi, cool M ( SM )
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: dude.....
<fojyoshi> ^_^
<lilin> fojyoshi: lol
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: I'm cool guy.
<lilin> fojyoshi: ^_^
<fojyoshi> BTW, I'm stupid too
<fojyoshi> moriramar: welcome
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: right since I'm straight I wouldn't say you are attractive
<sikao_lfs> 刚找到一份资料，这算是文革里可能最残酷的武斗。这个武斗死了300多人。。。。。。也有当事人说是500多人.             赵永夫            http://code.bulix.org/3lpl36-80572     http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_3e38e88401009r65.html
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: but a cool guy is a cool guy alright ; D
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: so you know fojyousih, you're the first one know fojyoushi at here
<fojyoshi> happy
<moriramar> fojyoshi: 這又是一個新的機器人？
<lilin> fojyoshi: robot?
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: 囧.....no idea what u talkin about
<fojyoshi> moriramar: I'm not robot. my master told me.
<moriramar> 果然是機器人，大家無視。
<fojyoshi> moriramar: I'm not robot. my master told me.
<lilin> fojyoshi: who is your master?
<moriramar> 居然不是機器人……
<fojyoshi> lilin: my master is my master
<fojyoshi> moriramar: (Y/N): 
<lilin> fojyoshi: you a stupid
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: print fojyoshi.master
<fojyoshi> lilin: a -> are , smarter than you.
<moriramar> lilin: 你悲劇了。
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: >  fojyoshi.master ? no
<tusooa> *** fojyoshi is chris (~Evanescen@122.237.24.39)
<fojyoshi> tusooa: you are a guy
<lilin> moriramar: 就当我是机器人
<tusooa> fojyoshi: you are a gay
<moriramar> lilin: ……
<fojyoshi> lilin: ok, you'r robot
<fojyoshi> lilin: robot. I'm your master.
<moriramar> fojyoshi: 弗攪屎同學，你能不能不要攪和了？
<moriramar> 對得起你名字也……
<fojyoshi> moriramar: o_o
<lilin> lol
<fojyoshi> () _ ()
<tusooa> ...
<fojyoshi> my cool nick .....
<fojyoshi> moriramar: you are a guy who can say.
<moriramar> fojyoshi: “腐女”這樣的名字有什麼酷的……
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: small talk aint like this...
<fojyoshi> moriramar: of course cool. I'm different with you.
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: make a more meaningful sentense
<moriramar> fojyoshi: different 的介詞多用 from，同學……
<moriramar> fojyoshi: same 才用 with
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: oh, sorry for my poor english. my fault. hope you like it
 * dumb1224 kinda agree with moriramar
<fojyoshi> moriramar: oh, good small teacher. thank you.
<fojyoshi> moriramar: you're different from that stone under stone stone stone ......
<dumb1224> i can do much better
<fojyoshi> a cool sentence
<fojyoshi> i guess swors` leave because we are  speaking english.
<dumb1224> you smell utterly strange with parsnips and corriander soothing and sick
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: wow. you're that guy. you're first
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: I do not have a dictionary now. so I can not understand.
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: yes knowingly and of course, I am who i am which is me
<tenzu> pityonline: %g/^xxx.*$/d 似乎是这样
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，我现在最大的问题就是中文字体看着实在难受
<BluebirdShao> 怎么整呀？
<fojyoshi> tenzu: good night. sorry for which I can not input  chinese.
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: oh I dont have a dict too, thats why I mis-spelled loads
<fojyoshi> BluebirdShao: use EN
<moriramar> BluebirdShao: 兄弟？
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: OMG, you're zero , more fast than first one.
<moriramar> BluebirdShao: 不會是if_else吧？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 11.04下安装phpmyadmin不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345880 $ sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有 ...
<fojyoshi> 终于可以输入中文了
<fojyoshi> BluebirdShao: 你是蓝鸟嫂 ？
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: OMG, you're nothing, more void than any ever created
<moriramar> BluebirdShao: 話說TTF的，襯線推薦使用bitstream cyberbit
<moriramar> BluebirdShao: 非襯線的就用正黑或者微米黑吧。
<fojyoshi> dumb1224: 小弟啊，
<fojyoshi> 正在更新flash中，更新后看anime
<moriramar> ^k^: 報時
<dumb1224> fojyoshi: 大哥阿
<moriramar> fojyoshi: 腐女動漫？
<^k^> moriramar, 你想听到的一个笑话吗？  ㍪ 
<fojyoshi> moriramar: 是啊，loveless
<pityonline> tenzu: 好像不大对，算了，反正我已经补了一些 trackers，只是连不上
<fojyoshi> 有谁知道怎么用mldonkey发布文件的？
<alvin_rxg1> pityonline: vim :g/^udp/d ?
<tenzu> pityonline: 我是google来的,以前做过,没记笔记...
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 我靠，高级呀
<pityonline> tenzu: 如 alvin_rxg 所说
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<tenzu> pityonline: alvin_rxg 嗯嗯,反正我记不住,下次再来问
<fojyoshi> alvin_rxg: 那是vim的命令？啥意思？
<pityonline> tenzu: 可以记在 tip 里
<alvin_rxg> fojyoshi: :help :g
<tenzu> pityonline: irc里都是活tips
<pityonline> tenzu: 倒是
<fojyoshi> tenzu: 这句经典
<fojyoshi> jiero: 最近很少看见你出现啊，在造什么呢？
<fojyoshi> 出去又回来了？
<fojyoshi> 抽插
<AsuraLe> fojyoshi: ..
<fojyoshi> AsuraLe: 妄语
<louxiaxz> 好困
<isU> 这个有人会搞吗？http://hiphotos.baidu.com/elvis5437/pic/item/1bec22124d4d82a8a6ef3f23.jpg
<AsuraLe> 阿，多媒体播放器哪个好些？
<isU> smplayer？
<BluebirdShao> isU: 不知道怎么整，不过看起来挺漂亮
<isU> 。。。
<isU> BluebirdShao：那排大图标貌似是不兼容？要删gnome2的配置么
<BluebirdShao> 说实在的，我现在的机器跑图形界面表示压力很大呀
<BluebirdShao> 真要把一些简单的特效开着的话，好卡呀
<AsuraLe> 整什么？
<BluebirdShao> 机器已经是 T410i 了，哎，得看下怎么整才行
<BluebirdShao> 刚才整个聊天程序又黑掉了
<AsuraLe> 你们在弄什么？播放器哪个好点？
<isU> smplayer么
<isU> 我是想问gnome232的panel的配置文件在哪。。。
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao: 你用的什么界面阿？
<BluebirdShao> gnome
<AsuraLe> isU: 我抛弃gnome2 了，
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao:  你是不是还开了compiz ？
<isU> - -之前不适应unity 所以1104还是一直gnome2
<BluebirdShao> 10.10 自带的，我没怎么去改动过
<AsuraLe> unity和gnome3是一样的操作方式。。。
<isU> 感觉还是gnome2操作顺手。。可能是被windows惯的
<AsuraLe> gnome 不行的话，学我， 直接openbox
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你放棄 Gnome2 用什麼？
<AsuraLe> 自从换到openbox，我目前随便怎么折腾，内存没过过30%
<AsuraLe> moriramar: openbox
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 記憶體就是拿來用的，留70%作什麼／
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 开透明特效，内存才14%，cpu一般情况下就没过过10%
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 留着做图、长时间工作的时候用
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 留给游戏也比留给界面好阿
<AsuraLe> 其实我觉得totem还不错
<AsuraLe> 但是他要装一堆gnome的东西
<Crose> AsuraLe: totem很好了
<happyaron> AsuraLe: gnome-mplayer
<lainme> AsuraLe: 洁癖很可怕
<AsuraLe> happyaron: 那我还不如装totem
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 你看看1.0.4
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 和mplayer的几个前端比，totem还是比较糟糕的
<lainme> 我以前都避免装qt的东西，现在都无所谓了
<AsuraLe> lainme: 其实qt的东西占用资料比较少～～～这是为什么捏？
<dumb1224> mplayer怎么样看的到视频的进度？
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<CyrusYzGTt> 快捷鍵 o 有四種模式
<lainme> AsuraLe: 你可以考虑换机器。用什么都占用小。
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: 孔乙己啊……
<lainme> AsuraLe: ee有了好机器，都开始用gnome了。说是反正机器好，不用白不用
<CyrusYzGTt> Crose§ ??? 
<AsuraLe> lainme: 我只是希望把有限的资源放到更需要的地方去
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: 茴字有四种写法= =！
<BluebirdShao> 我的机器已经很好的啦，可是还是很难顶呀
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao: 你什么机器阿？
<tenzu> lainme: 你买的X220对么?
<BluebirdShao> AsuraLe: t410i
<lainme> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> lainme: 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Crose§ 我說的是 mplayer顯示進度的 oss的模式
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao: 里面配置。。。。。别说型号。。。
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: o，mplayer没怎么用过
<daohen> 晚上的人比白天还多
<Crose> daohen: 白天都在上班啊
<wuqingtianya> MPLAYER看电视 不错的
<daohen> == quqingtianya  可以看电视/?
<CyrusYzGTt> Crose§ 你只用 圖形前端
<wuqingtianya> 不过最近 看一些电视 声音不同步
<wuqingtianya> 下载的看呗
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: 我用totem……
<daohen> 我还是摆脱不了 ,windows
<CyrusYzGTt> Crose§ ..很好，很強大，，
<wuqingtianya> 命令行也可以看的
<AsuraLe> 我还是决定用totem
<BluebirdShao> AsuraLe: i3 , nv 独显，2 GB 内存
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: :-P 
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao: 你显卡驱动装么有？
<wuqingtianya> MPLAYER，命令行，就可以的，只装基本系统 黑白的 哈哈
<AsuraLe> BluebirdShao: 而且你内存有可能会吃紧，在gnome下的话
<CyrusYzGTt> BluebirdShao§ 跟你差不多配置
<BluebirdShao> AsuraLe: 驱动它提示我安装了
<CyrusYzGTt> BluebirdShao§ 看看 lspci -vvv  inuse就是使用了
<lainme> 我2G内存时从来没有过内存吃紧。。。最多计算时CPU跑满而已。。
<AsuraLe> lainme: 那看你做什么
<BluebirdShao> CyrusYzGTt: 太多信息了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ matlab??
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 数值计算的程序。不是matlab
<AsuraLe> lainme: openoffice +gimp+shutter +monodevlop ,开到三个小时以上。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> BluebirdShao§ Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<AsuraLe> lainme: 内存就开始吃紧了，如果我还开了webqq，那就麻烦了～～
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. ...好吧，我不懂
<lainme> AsuraLe: 哦。我不用shutter和monodevelop。scrot+vim
<AsuraLe> lainme: vim占用很小
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tenmarks.com/tmother/
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 給點反應
<AsuraLe> lainme: 但是如果给别人看的话，拿vim写可能就不行了～～～ 其实主要是openoffice 和gimp占用很多，因为定时保存和回退功能
<Crose> CyrusYzGTt: 没反应……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定沒反應，HTTP Status 404
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ gimp可以任意調節內存的使用大小，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: There is no Action mapped for namespace /tmother and action name.
<lainme> AsuraLe: 为什么不行。我只有给别人改的时候不用vim，装了leafpad应付。OOo和gimp也常用的。只是gimp不会一直开着
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ libreoffice最大只能調節使用256MB
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tenmarks.com
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 当然可以，但是如果要做图的时候就不行了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Online Math Programs | Math Practice & Learning
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我总共也没几个256M给他俩用阿。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我直接複製瀏覽器上的鏈接都不行？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> lainme: 给一群windows下的只能看懂图文并茂的东西的同学看的。。。
<lainme> 程序。。有啥图文并茂的
<lainme> 自己操作
<louxiaxz> 用win时容易分心
<lainme> 对方要细看，自己拷走。本处不提供阅览服务
<louxiaxz> 用win时容易分心的
<louxiaxz> ···我打了两次
<daohen> 我正在看laime的博客
 * tenzu 很欣赏妹坨的做法
<AsuraLe> lainme: 是写一些基础的讲解和分析教程～～～如果是程序的话我一般都是直接加注释让他们自己看
<AsuraLe> 唉，还是TOTEM给力阿 
<daohen> 现在在香港科技大学
<AsuraLe> MPLAYER连我的BBC视频打不开
<lainme> tenzu: 和ee学的。。。
<AsuraLe> daohen: 谁在港科？？ lainme?
<tenzu> lainme: 我觉得这样做很好,要不然会点东西的人都成保姆了
<lainme> tenzu: 我是说你用的某个词。。
<daohen> == AsuraLe 对阿
<tenzu> lainme: 那个词就是跟他/她/它学的
<daohen> http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/topic/linux-parallel/intel%E7%9A%84%E7%BC%96%E8%AF%91%E5%99%A8%E4%B8%8E%E8%B0%83%E8%AF%95%E5%99%A8%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Intel的编译器与调试器安装[Lainme's Blog]
<daohen> 我不需要ubuntu one ,有没有人完全卸载了吗?
<AsuraLe> 我就没有那玩意
<AsuraLe> daohen: 你自己下了他就是了
<daohen> == AsuraLe  用新立得软件管理卸载了,但是在文件目录依然会有现实ubuntu one
<daohen> == AsuraLe 主要是感觉很丑
<AsuraLe> daohen: 有个ubuntu One的文件夹，直接删了
<AsuraLe> daohen: 你是unity还是classic？
<daohen> == AsuraLe  classic
<AsuraLe> daohen: 个人选项里面个主菜单，在那里面改菜单里的项
<daohen> == AsuraLe  你现在完全脱离windows了吗
<AsuraLe> daohen: 恩，我这台电脑上就只有linux
<AsuraLe> daohen: 你刚开始学Linux？
 * lainme AsuraLe 
<daohen> == AsuraLe 看来你不只一台 阿
<AsuraLe> lainme: ？
<lainme> AsuraLe: 意外。。。
<AsuraLe> daohen: 曾经不止一台
<daohen> == AsuraLe 大学的时候就粗略的使用下,曾经想坚持使用,但都不能坚持一个星期.  现在是工作需要,准备转向android 开发
<AsuraLe> daohen: 有机会我倒是也想作安卓开发去～～～不过现在作那个的人太多了
<daohen> 悲崔阿,但是真应该买dell 的预装 ubuntu  的笔记本
<AsuraLe> daohen: 我大学的时候没坚持用，主要是因为和周围的同学不好配合～～～～而且那个时候我玩游戏比较多
<AsuraLe> daohen: 为啥非要买预装的？
<daohen> == AsuraLe  预装了,自己也懒得去搞
<AsuraLe> daohen: 预装了还不是要自己搞。。。。。而且再说了，等稍微熟悉一点了你还不见的会用unbuntu呢
<daohen> == AsuraLe   现在就要自己折腾了.装了64位的,蓝牙驱动都没有, 不可能自己搞驱动的
<AsuraLe> daohen: ubuntu自动装蓝牙驱动的阿
<daohen> == AsuraLe   大学的时候确实很重要 . 我现在就很后悔
<AsuraLe> daohen: 有个蓝牙组件，装上就行了
<AsuraLe> daohen: 我大学都在弄网络和.net的一些东西，现在只好再这上面弄，想转型都不行
<AsuraLe> daohen: 早知道大学的时候还是应该坚持做c/c++，不去玩.net就对了
<daohen> == AsuraLe  这个我就没有跟风,坚持不去搞 .net
<daohen> == AsuraLe  那你现在做什么呢
<AsuraLe> daohen: 我当时不是跟风，我大学的那个时候.net才刚出来，本来是工作室做web开发用的，后来发现c#写小的app还满快比bcb还快，而且不用操心指针的事情。就跑去弄了
<AsuraLe> daohen: 准备考信息系统监理师
<daohen> == AsuraLe  才工作满一年多,做移动终端开发
<daohen> == AsuraLe   你那个冬冬,完全不懂 . 主要是干什么的呢
<AsuraLe> daohen: 哦，好好做吧～～～虽然安卓现在泡沫很大
<AsuraLe> daohen: 信息系统建设、软件工程的监理工作
<daohen> == AsuraLe  关键公司必须往那边搞阿,不然产品没有竞争力 .我们公司已经裁了一半员工 了
<AsuraLe> daohen: 所以我说安卓现在泡沫很大阿 
<AsuraLe> daohen: 安卓一出来无数的公司，尤其是小公司 里面跟风
<void1> 起点底嘛
<AsuraLe> daohen: 淘汰吧，优胜劣汰，必然的，最终剩下的就是能像模像样点的了。
<AsuraLe> void1: 所以我现在不去趟开发的混水了～～
<daohen> == AsuraLe  也 没有办法啊.去年我们公司销售额3.4亿,今年 能超过一半就不错了
<AsuraLe> 现在作开发的太多了～～～～很多公司尤其是小公司必然倒台的
<daohen> == AsuraLe  所以比较郁闷萨, 不可能不跟进阿 . 正好手上的项目完成了,抽空看下android的开发环境
<ilinux> 请问linux下有可以编辑pdf文档的软件吗？类似于win下的adobe acrobat一样的？
<ilinux> 系诶邪恶
<ilinux> 谢谢
<AsuraLe> daohen: 你们公司现在到底是做什么的？安卓？
<AsuraLe> daohen: 你们公司不是做安卓的么？到底是做什么的呢
<daohen> == AsuraLe 开始做 android的人才几个.主要是做mtk 的方案. 和我们自己移动定位服务.  现在不行了,大部分人要转 android
<oooo4dzd> 有谁知道怎么使vim-latex不打开log文件吗
<oooo4dzd> 每次有问题都出来好几个窗口，狠不好啊
<oooo4dzd> 有人知道么？
<Houge_Langley> frames，在大家的libreoffice中，是不是被翻译为图文框，谢谢
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 哪里有用到这个词？
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 貌似是的。Writer里面，插入——图文框。
<Houge_Langley> BloveMaple: ubuntu官方关于libreoffice的教程中提到了。
<Houge_Langley> BloveMaple: 好的，谢谢
<caleb-> mtk 一开始就没好过啊
<caleb-> 早早离开 mtk 才是对的
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 你說在中文界面的哪個位置。。。我沒有用過英文界面的
<BloveMaple> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚看到Writer的插入菜单里面有“图文框”。大概是这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> BloveMaple§ 嗯，就是這個，，有的。。。
<caleb-> Houge_Langley: 去看 mo / po 文件就清楚了
<Houge_Langley> 谢谢两位，最近重返FCCTT社团一周，fcctt杂志已经落后好多，不过新人的加入会提高很多效率。。
<Houge_Langley> caleb-: 谢谢，这个办法不错。
<AsuraLe> mo 文件可以直接查看的么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁!
<tenzu> lerosua: 斗篷万岁!
<Houge_Langley> 另外问下各位朋友，“article-based documents”如何翻译？
<Houge_Langley> 基于文件的文章？
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 什么含义呢？
<Houge_Langley> 文章基于文件？
<Houge_Langley> 我也不明白，平时很少用到文本框。
<AsuraLe> 你要看那个东西是在什么位置的阿 
<AsuraLe> 标题文档 ？
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 我把原话贴上来，不长。
<Houge_Langley> This feature makes frames ideal for newsletters and other article-based documents. 
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 光这一句着实看不出来
<Houge_Langley> You can think of frames as boxes used to control the flow of text, graphics, and other elements in your document. One of the key features of frames is their ability to link together. When two frames are linked, the text from one frame automatically flows into the other, even if the two frames are on different pages. This feature makes frames ideal for newsletters and other article-based documents. 
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 最后一句话
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 等我看下 
<Houge_Langley> 不急
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 大概是说主要由文字组成的文档吧？
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 基于文章的文档？
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 应该是基于标题的文档
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<Houge_Langley> BloveMaple: 嗯，我刚刚查Google也这么说，老外写文章喜欢把各种文档归类，这个我就不熟悉了，谢谢两位。
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 基于标题的文档比较靠谱，我个人感觉。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 因为我看前面有newsletter(新闻稿件)所以觉得是基于标题的文档
<BloveMaple> AsuraLe: 其实我还是不清楚article在这里具体指什么含义
<Houge_Langley> 感谢两位，我是翻译，下一步还有朋友校对的，他们会继续寻找具体的含义。;-)
<AsuraLe> BloveMaple: article有两个含义，一个是文章，另一个意思是文章的标题（或者主题）
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 
<AsuraLe> 你可以将文本框理解为一个用于控制你文档中的文字流、图片和其他元素的盒子。 文本框的其中一个特性就是他们可以链接成为一个整体。当两个文本框被链接时，其中一个文本框的文字流会自动流向另外一个，其实他们处于不同的页面。
<AsuraLe> 这个特性使得文本框可以很好的作用于新闻稿件这类基于主题的文档。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 范围为基于主题的文档，会更好～
<cfy> jyfl987: 玩过fpga么？
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 翻译
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 好的，THAX
<BloveMaple> AsuraLe: 嗯。确实是。不过link用“连接”更好点。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 你是在做oof的汉化么？
<Houge_Langley> BloveMaple: 我翻译成“链接”了。
<AsuraLe> BloveMaple: 这个，Link一般在菜单里翻译为 “链接”
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 没，我是做ubuntu官方杂志的fullcircle杂志的翻译
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 阿，我也像加入^_^
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 暂时回归一周，过几天又要开始忙考研究僧了。
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 噢，今天刚在论坛上看到这个杂志呢
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 哦，太棒了。我把联系人告诉，朋友，发邮件给他就能加入了。
<nixzhu> 研究生每天要做些什么事情？
<Houge_Langley> BloveMaple: 呵呵，我好久没有维护那个板块了，>_<
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 完全没看懂你这句话～～
<BloveMaple> Houge_Langley: 是呢，貌似好久没有更新了。我今天刚知道这个杂志。
<Houge_Langley> nixzhu: 帮同事值夜班，干上级医生不愿做的事情。悲剧啊
<AsuraLe> Docks一般在中文里叫什么呢？
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 哦，不好意思，我的意思是我把fullcircle杂志中文社区管理员的邮件告诉你，你直接和他联系就好，他会将翻译教程和制作pdf的教程告诉你，并且告诉朋友加入的流程。
<nixzhu> 很多词不翻译还好些
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 因为我现在没有管理招人了。
<AsuraLe> Houge_Langley: 哦，好的～～～你发我邮箱吧 ： ashurta@163.com 或者ashurta@gmail.com
<Houge_Langley> nixzhu: 一般会这样：特有名词统统翻译为中文，中文后加上（原文内容）
<Houge_Langley> AsuraLe: 妥妥的
<nixzhu> 比如最近Unity登录界面上，有个“其他（Others?）”，应该翻译成“其他用户”为好
<nixzhu> 想launchpad这种，可以本地搭建吗？
<happyaron> nixzhu: 可以
<happyaron> nixzhu: 自己下载程序然后照说明安装
<nixzhu> 谢谢
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> happyaron: 显卡驱动搞死我了。。。。
<lsq> swf文件播放没有进度条
<cfy> http://games.solidot.org/games/11/09/20/1132211.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 老汉跌倒谎称不赖，送院后改口
<cfy> 哎呀，我现在也用win7了。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 好机子很重要。。。我明显感觉机子不够用。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席会fpga么？
<nixzhu> 有在Linux下制作音乐的同学吗？比如重新录制歌曲或者混音之类的？
<roylez_> cfy: 没听说
<moriramar> nixzhu: 我只做過MIDI作曲
<cfy> roylez_: 这还得找ee啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 啥是fpga
<nixzhu> moriramar: 有没有完成曲来听听？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Field-programmable gate array - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez_> cfy: 没事，死不了的
<BloveMaple> 播放midi的时侯总是和在windows下放出来的不一样是怎么回事？
<moriramar> nixzhu: 上次重裝沒了。只是随便寫的一些曲目。你想要做什麼？
<cfy> roylez_: 感觉崽崽上小学以后，ee就不经常来了。。。。估计在做小学题目。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你什么显卡阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 現在的小學題目比碩士還難
<roylez_> cfy: 白天都在的阿
<nixzhu> moriramar: 问问这方面的经验而已，想以后翻唱些歌曲
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 神崽崽，白天要上學
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 中国小学题目向来都比硕士的难
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 幸好我是差生，，從來不交作業
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我教作业，但是几乎不写～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 交作业
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我根本就沒有聽過課
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 所以讀到高中就肆業
<wmll> 作业有那么难写吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 我是因爲大學要軍訓，就不想讀書的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> i7支持 fpga麼？？
<lsq> wmll§ 理由比我的充分
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 人到底是不一样的，我刚上大学时很期待军训的，虽然高中军训过了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 额，上课的时候我一般都在自己看书
<nixzhu> CyrusYzGTt: 什么跟什么呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 沒辦法，，我對那讀大學的條款，在當時很反感
<AsuraLe> 对了，icedove能不能添加rss？
<CyrusYzGTt> nixzhu§ ..???你是誰？？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 是thunderbird改造過來的當然能
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么加？》
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 众人反感我不反感的，可能就是军训了
<nixzhu> CyrusYzGTt: 我是我
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 設置新聞組，或者訂閱的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: where to configure it ? ——在那里设置
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 我說的是 擁護某XX的那條，，當時在叛逆期
<wmll> 新建里有吧
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...，， 聽 wmll 的
<CyrusYzGTt> nixzhu§ ..哦哦，，
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 那条无视
<AsuraLe> wmll: icedove怎么添加rss阿？
<wmll> 我记得新建账户里有新闻组吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§  我在當時很在意，，所以就故意考  400分，，因爲父親說要考到400
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu下有什么好用点的音乐播放器？求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345895 我在网上看来好多，都觉得不是很理想，新人到场，不知道什么音乐播放器好用，求介绍个好用的播放器，好比如windows下的酷狗样的，个人觉得就满足了，呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 assassinhome — 2011-09-20 21:51 
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 這樣就不會被錄取的，，幸好我父親不太關心家庭
<AsuraLe> wmll: 木有，点新建就直接喊输邮箱
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我觉的上大学跟拥护什么的没关系，为了这个不上大学有点...虽然上大学不一定有价值
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 嗯，也是，，後來就考上成人大專，，後來因爲學校有人自殺，，而且回學校跟那些 客運車說 就是有人自殺的那間學校///。。就輟學了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我也觉得～～～虽然我当年大学退学的一个重要原因就是因为觉得大学没用
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1MzMyODgw.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 128MB内存即可运行Windows 8！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 唉，，不過，，我現在都準備自殺了，，還有五年。
<wmll> AsuraLe: 新建->其它账户->...
<soiamso> 显卡起码1G内存
<CyrusYzGTt> 新建新聞組
<AsuraLe> wmll: 原来要在上面的新建里找。。。。。
<wmll> 我特意解压了我的thunderbird，已经不用了...
<AsuraLe> wmll: movemail是什么玩意？
<wmll> 你应该没有那个东西，本地邮箱吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> wmll: 那你现在用什么?难道是那个传说中的mutt？
<wmll> AsuraLe: 也没有，mutt以前用的，现在直接opera，省事多了
<wmll> 尤其Gmail，还要搞认证...
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 22:05:48 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ gmail的認證，我直接點解 skip..跳過。。
<wmll> 图形界面的客户端就没有那些东西
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: mutt没认证不行的
<AsuraLe> wmll: 再问以下，一个讨论组这种，怎么看他的feed？
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ user-agent
<wmll> 没用过，不清楚
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ math is a bitch 
<AsuraLe> wmll: CyrusYzGTt: 我表示我的gmail没有认证过。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ math is a manster
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..
<wmll> AsuraLe: 你没用过mutt...
<AsuraLe> wmll: 没有，我只听说过～～～
<wmll> ineed:   尊重数学
<wmll> AsuraLe: 所以你不需要认证
<CyrusYzGTt> 數學是魔鬼的化身。。
<wmll> > Time.now
<^k^> wmll, 011-09-20 22:09:29 +0800
<AsuraLe> wmll: mutt一定要认证？
<wmll> AsuraLe: gmail要，其它的不要
<CyrusYzGTt> hit down math
<wmll> 数学很有用的，我爸经常问我数学，他不会数学。
<AsuraLe> wmll: 忽然发现我不会用rss，
<CyrusYzGTt> cpu指令集 的 pge 跟 fpge有什麼關係，，
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我的 feed都是用 freenet get的，，這樣方便。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，问题在于,rss只能看不能直接发么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..當然不能，，你以爲是郵件列表的新聞組麼。。
<CyrusYzGTt>  AsuraLe opera那個貌似可以的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: icedove能添加那种东西么？
<AsuraLe> groops.google.com 这个好像就是邮件新闻组一类的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 能，，你添加 feed用 firefox打開，，然後自己搞定，，後面的步驟忘記了
 * ineed Mathematics is a bitch
<wmll> opera的博客可以直接用邮件发。
 * CyrusYzGTt Mathematics is a evil
<wmll> 但opera博客在中国太小众了
<wmll> 我只直到ee是死忠
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 不是啊，，我看到起碼 200萬的中文用戶。。
<wmll> 200万仍然小众阿
<AsuraLe> 那个谁给我发的邮件怎么被谷歌认定为垃圾邮件了？
<wmll> 骨骼有自动过滤垃圾邮件的
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是公司利益的考慮，，有些正常。
<wmll> 那些提醒我加我msn好友的都被过滤了
<adam8157> cfy: 求星级迷航全集阿
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你杂以来就求这个
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 貌似电驴上有的阿 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 他有的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 求地址?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 大概也许你在verycd里搜星际迷航。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 肯定没有
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题以前老音乐文件 mid类型的用什么播放器最好。。。。。。。我用那个ubuntu自带的电影播放器实在太失真了。
<adam8157> cfy: 求星级迷航全集阿
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 肯定有，因为我曾经在里面下过
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是是大概08或者09年的时候下的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: verycd改版了....
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 高级搜索
<wmll> 当年上网不要钱的时候，通宵挂电驴阿... 现在真惨
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没有了
<fyodor_> 内核中 menuconfig 时，choice 不让选择，有遇到过这种情况吗？奇怪
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那你亏了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋 去 simplecd.org 搜索，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: bye
<wmll> 谁能推荐些动漫的，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ haha
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 中枪了...
 * CyrusYzGTt ..傷心。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-20 22:28:50 +0800
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ +是什么级别？
<lainme> wmll: monster, 20th century boys, pluto
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 發言權
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 找到了 http://bbs.westlifecn.com/thread-30931-1-1.html 二楼三楼什么的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【BT、EMULE】星际迷航电影版1～11合辑(Star Trek Movie 1～11 Collection) - 漫游影视 Screen Storm - 西城音乐论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩，找到了就好～～
<adam8157> cfy: 找到了 http://bbs.westlifecn.com/thread-30931-1-1.html 二楼三楼什么的 想收藏高清就去下载吧
<wmll> > Time
<^k^> wmll, Time
<wmll> lainme: 谢谢，
<wmll> > bot
<ilovezoe> 好人啊
<ilovezoe> 求ee的opera irc css.
 * wmll 同求
<ilovezoe> wmll: 我换台电脑先。如果你求得了，能发我信箱吗。244383023@qq点com
<wmll> 谁知道哪些博客网站可以通过邮件发文章的？
<Jakalala> hi,everyone
<lainme> wmll: blogspot
<Jakalala> cyrus hi
<lainme> wordpress.com
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ opera
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ opera blogger
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ opera blogger wp
<wmll> lainme: 我希望的是像opera那样的那种，最好是国内的
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ opera blogger wp facebool
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: opera我知道哦
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ qzone
<Jakalalaa> hi
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 没想到qzone可以..
<Jakalalaa>  
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 好  ㍮ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> roylez_: 早?
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 還可以在發送的時候分類，，跟blogger一樣，，^_^ 
 * adam8157 有op的惹不起
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<Jakalalaa>   > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-20 22:46:08 +0800
<lainme> adam8157: op互搏
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt 
<adam8157> lainme: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ??
<roylez_> lainme: 死宅囡
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt 你名字真难打
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 彼此彼此
<wmll> 自动补全哭了
<caleb-> 有补全啊，不用打
<isU> 有人用fcitx吗？
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt 怎么自动补全,我不会
<Jakalalaa> 怎么自动补全呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 我也不會，自己解決
<isU> 话说fcitx能不能象ibus一样输入当前时间/日期？？？
<lainme> roylez_: ……好吧。不惹有op的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 二〇一一年九月二十日星期二22时49分10秒
<Jakalalaa> 是不是在软件设置里整
<isU> 没找到- -
<CyrusYzGTt> ... OP大戰？？
<Jakalalaa> adam 怎么设置自动补全呀？
<Jakalalaa> wmll 怎么设置自动补全？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 明明没封, 你这是被害妄想症阿
<roylez_> lainme adam8157：快点op互掐阿
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * Jakalalaa 谁告诉我呀？怎么设置自动补全？
<isU> ……
<wmll> 不用设置
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 11.04中怎么设置中文字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345905 我装了微软雅黑字体到系统中，希望系统在显示中文的时候自动选择雅黑字体。 但是如果通过 更改桌面背景-字体 选择雅黑，那么中英文字体都是雅黑，我觉得英文字体挺好看，只想改中文的怎么办？ 我记得jdk修改字体的时候有个font ...
<Jakalalaa> wmll 我用网页登录的，难道也不用设置自动补全？
<caleb-> Jakalalaa: 不用
<caleb-> Jakalalaa: 按 c -> y -> Tab
<adam8157> jyfl987: 再说?
<Jakalalaa> caleb-: thank you
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的不告诉我‘
<roylez_> lainme: 应该对你很实用 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242431/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 看日本女人如何撒娇 - AcFun.tv
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 以后有你受的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 在忙。沒時間理會你
<^k^> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<^k^> jyfl987: .. ..
<AsuraLe> 我记得 icedove有个地方是可以设置回复的时候原信内容是在邮件的哪个位置的，怎么找不到了？
<jyfl987> ^k^: 给我解封  
<moriramar> jyfl987: 解了呀。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 你看到了？
<Jakalalaa> caleb-: 为什么你的名字是红色的？
<^k^> jyfl987, 感谢您的信息。  ㍯ 
<moriramar> jyfl987: (22時59分20秒) 模式 (-q jyfl987!*@*) 被 ^k^ 設定
<jyfl987> moriramar: 不是 我之前被ee暗算，也有可能是斗篷，说话只有op看得到 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i89124
<moriramar> Jakalalaa: 因為你隨機函數給了他一個紅色的？
<Jakalalaa> moriramar: 哦
<moriramar> 真蛋疼
<jyfl987> moriramar: 如何
<maonx> 在C语言下 这句 为什么前面的\t 正常 后面的\t 相当于是空格 printf("Blanks=%d\t Tabs=%d\tNewlines=%d\n",nb,nt,nn);
<tenzu> jyfl987: 下次哥帮你解
<maonx> tenzu: 疼猪。。
<tenzu> maonx: 毛女侠
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不需要 小k有漏洞 下次只要刷一阵屏 就可以等小k帮我解了 hoho
<tenzu> jyfl987: -q的时候?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 对
<Jakalalaa> 你们晚上都不睡嘛？
<jyfl987> 不过不知道ee给我上的什么flag
<jyfl987> 我还在加班 wtf
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-20 23:05:58 +0800
<tenzu> 加班胸毛男
<maonx> 这个加班太晚了。。
<tenzu> maonx: 有些日子没怎么出现了,被女朋友捆住了?
<jyfl987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i89125  看看 我在加班中
<Jakalalaa> ^k^: hi
<maonx> tenzu: 因为好久没开Arch 偶尔玩下游戏
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 好  ㍯ 
<tenzu> maonx: 原来如此
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好宽的屏幕
<jyfl987> tenzu: 双屏嘛 scrot自动合并的
<maonx> tenzu: 现在你也活跃的挺晚
<tenzu> jyfl987: 难怪
<Jakalalaa>  > "今天天气不错！" * 9
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！今天天气不错！
<jyfl987> 等我有了op 第一个杀ee
<tenzu> maonx: 昨天和今天在装系统...
<jyfl987> lerosua: 还有你 也一块杀
<maonx> tenzu: 又玩什么系统了
<tenzu> maonx: 挂了个500G的硬盘...又一次
<maonx> tenzu: 这爽。。我还是没有加过一块  你的硬盘估计都装av了
<Jakalalaa> caleb-: 网页上能设置高亮吗？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 正常
<tenzu> maonx: 干活用的,保证没有AV
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-20 23:12:06 +0800
<moriramar> 誰在用 vimwiki 的？求教，感謝。
<maonx> tenzu: 还有一个全部都是
<caleb-> Jakalalaa: 看用啥 webchat, 有的行
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那把这里变成一个私人频道正常不
<maonx> 有c语言的IRC么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我暈，我是回答你之前問我“正常不”，我說“正常”……
<Jakalalaa> caleb-: 用的是webchat.freenode.net
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是回答“如何”那個問題的。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 你的laaaaaaag好大
<moriramar> jyfl987: 那是，這個延
<tenzu> maonx: 我挂载了两块硬盘,装系统的坏了,三周工作白干,我恨hitachi
<moriramar> jyfl987: å°¸
<jyfl987> tenzu: 用u盘就没烦恼了
<Jakalalaa> caleb-: 能吗？
<jyfl987> 用tinycore也没烦恼
<moriramar> jyfl987: 遲太長了。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我想教唆老板买个SSD
<jyfl987> 哪天还是得研究下tinycore 系统菜单汉化
<jyfl987> tenzu: 买阿
<moriramar> maonx: 有 ##c 吧，我記得
<maonx> tenzu: 数据搞不出来？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 下周在去申请
<maonx> moriramar: 在Irssi里面我不会搜索房间 唉。。
<tenzu> maonx: 我计算的东西都在虚拟机里,恰好那个vdi文件坏了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈
<maonx> tenzu: 那悲剧。。。 在OS X 里面虚拟？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不许笑
<tenzu> maonx: win7里装的arch
<maonx> tenzu: 蛋疼
<jyfl987> tenzu: 虚拟机里的坏了 连恢复都没啧 
<croner>  :) 
<tenzu> maonx: jyfl987 linux下的程序,我又没有多余的机器,nnd,气死了
<MeaCulpa_> maonx: irssi默认没有chn list cache, 搜一下要死的...不过freenode有bot干这个，一般人都去网上搜
<maonx> tenzu: 你电脑还不够多 ？？ 老听到你有新MBP可以用。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 正好用公交的钱给你上堂维护课
<jyfl987> 公家
<maonx> MeaCulpa_: 我刚才就list了下 超多。。 倒没死 
<MeaCulpa_> maonx: 运气好，容易被T
<tenzu> maonx: 公家的mbp在家用,自己的mbp偶尔开
<maonx> tenzu: 真没什么事，装个双系统好感觉
<tenzu> jyfl987: 应该是windows里升级flash的时候卡死了,然后硬盘狂转
<tenzu> maonx: 我用linux算题的时候还得用MS word写东西
<maonx> tenzu: 就一定要用MS word么？？
<tenzu> maonx: 可以这么说
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这就叫 小疼猪初识挫状况，苦命人偏逢薄命郎
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这是我手里挂掉的第二块500G hitachi
<maonx> tenzu: 那就疼吧
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 你都在干嘛呢
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这一点也不奇怪 有一年暑假 我们住在学校里 整个楼的网络随我们用 下东西超级快 结果我一个同学的500G硬盘就是因为狂下bt给毁了 尸体送给了我
<moriramar> maonx: /join ##c
<MeaCulpa_> 能搞坏hdd的人，ssd 在你手里还不是两三天的事情
<maonx> moriramar: Thanks，已经进了 
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 我老老实实没干坏事,硬盘就挂了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: seagate 500G就从来没挂过.挂掉的都是一批买来的hitachi
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-20 23:26:08 +0800
 * Jakalalaa 应该睡觉啦
<Jakalalaa> bye
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: ....你都老老实实干点啥
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: win7里开个抠抠看看网页写写word,vbox里的arch做计算,ian常年CPU占用50%,ram占用46%
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 没用过win7....那么乱？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 没有多余机器装Linux,只能这么干
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 啊,arch里还挂着irssi, pidgin, hotot, 没了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: google又ping不通了，nnnd
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...废人
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 苹果又涨2%
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: nb...
<MeaCulpa_> 你又不买
<MeaCulpa_> 涨了又如何
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我看热闹
<tenzu> 来二斤
<croner>  :) 
<MeaCulpa_> 下面兴奋点在哪里.... apple tv?
<MeaCulpa_> 我国允许B2C期货交易么
<MeaCulpa_> 比如我做个网站，卖给网民大米半年以后的购买权
<croner> 期货...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我注册iTunes的地址是  14/F 461 Hennessy Rood, Causeway Bay
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 不允许，只要官方眼红又没有做的东西都是不允许的。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 香港的基佬酒吧
<tenzu> 我好像用的是google总部地址,contact us里写的那个
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 香港iTunes依旧没有视频和音乐，内地信用卡可以办
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 你有美国信用卡？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 轩尼诗道，铜锣湾
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 还是靠gift card?
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 没有,只是注册了一个美国账号
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: o...
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 那没用，不能支付
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 招商银行信用卡。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 还用支付?
<MeaCulpa_> 我发现北美的app store东西和香港的也很不一样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 睡觉了，困了
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 我就是招行的，不允许在我国以外支付的
<tenzu> 各地区有很多本地化的东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 死蛋蛋还在
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 恩，我国本地化就是啥都没
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<tenzu> 主席要就寝了么?
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: google checkout 可以用招行
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 通常注册个美国ID就够用了
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 我知道，我有g checkout
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我用招商visa在国外网站支付无障碍
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 废话
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但是App app shop检测你信用卡国籍的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这样
<tenzu> 坡国的账号实在让我无语...
<MeaCulpa_> 中国的双币种卡，还是不能在外面买iTunes shop的东西
<MeaCulpa_> 黑莓app world也不能在我国用
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<MeaCulpa_> 丫我们还不如索马里
<roylez_> adam8157: 坏蛋蛋晚安
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 去睡吧
<adam8157> roylez_: ...晚安
<tenzu> roylez_: 今晚找谁侍寝?
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席晚安
<MeaCulpa_> 天生一个仙人洞，无限风光在险峰
<MeaCulpa_> 主席真有情调
 * tenzu 觉得主席正在摇色子决定谁侍寝
 * MeaCulpa_ 的PayPal帐号挺好，可惜这些app store都不能用
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: D12
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 12面筛
 * dumb1224 弱弱的问who is 主席
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 三个六面的,摇到豹子才算中
<tenzu> 如果有心仪的估计得摇一晚上 LOL
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: itune里有没有赠送功能或者他人付款?
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 无
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 唯一的方法是在淘宝之类带够gift card
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 你用icedove不？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 没有美国信用卡就是麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> 不过音乐和视频，在我国没啥市场，都合法化的
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没用过
<AsuraLe> 郁闷了，谁能告诉我，icedove把那个设置原信放在哪个位置的选项放在那里了？
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 恩，信用卡是身份标识， 中国信用卡就是劣等公民
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 看来我以后只能买gift card了
<MeaCulpa_> PayPal为啥不把代购做大...
<MeaCulpa_> 现在专作母婴和化妆品之类
<MeaCulpa_> 国内的阻力还是很大滴
<tenzu> 我倒是比较喜欢google checkout
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: google checkout没地方能用阿
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 介绍点能用的地方..
<tenzu> 买了两次humble bundle,都是google checkout
<MeaCulpa_> o
<MeaCulpa_> humble bundle...
<MeaCulpa_> 还有啥？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 别的没用过了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍘ 
 * tenzu 睡觉了,各位晚安
<psychologe> xchat有切换channal的快捷键么？设置中好像没见到
<jarodlau> quit
<hello> :)
<hello> hello!
<hello> hi!
<^k^> hello, 好  ㍘ 
<hello> goodbye!
<psychologe> k哥，xchat中有木胡切换频道的快捷键？
<jarodlau> hello
<^k^> jarodlau, 好  ㍘ 
<jarodlau> ...乱码...又是robot?
<AsuraLe> 睡觉去了
<savr> when does it start getting cold in china?
<savr> November or December?
<psychologe> 有的地方已经开始下雪了。
<psychologe> 广东这边很凉爽，二十多度。。
<psychologe> 很喜欢广东这边的秋天。。晚上骑单车吹风很舒服。
<jarodlau> 北方很冷了,今年天气很糟糕
<psychologe> 一年过得真快。。。还是一事无成。。。唉。
<savr> ??
<psychologe> savr,是哪里人？
<alvin_rxg> savr: psychologe says some places are already snowing. and guangdong is somehow cold too, about 20+°C
<savr> snowing NOW?
<savr> Oct is next week!
<alvin_rxg> at least north pole or south pole. xD
<savr> in CHINA
<jarodlau> shanxi 15+
<savr> here is what I want to do
<savr> I want to go to Chongqing in the middle of November
<alvin_rxg> savr: in zhejiang, as usual, start from end oct
<savr> but if it will be too cold I will not be going
<alvin_rxg> it will be cold. but won't be *too* cold
<savr> 10c is cold for me
<savr> I don't want to be here once it gets towards 10c
<alvin_rxg> then it's cold for u..
<savr> :(
<savr> what would shenzhen be like?
<alvin_rxg> no. shenzhen is south.
<savr> it will be warm?
<alvin_rxg> maybe ~15
<savr> better
<alvin_rxg> but there's article says that, this winter will be very cold in china.
<savr> why can't china have summer all year round
<alvin_rxg> savr: hainan has it.
<psychologe> shenzhen 这边最冷的时候大概7度左右
<alvin_rxg> savr: psychologe says maybe 7c in shenzhen, coldest.
<ilovezoe> savr: 你是外国的?
<savr> psychologe: hot countries is where I'm from
<savr> ilovezoe: yes Australian 
<hello> :)
<hello> anybody tell me how to input chinese in jfbterm irssi ???
<psychologe> savr , my english is very bad,i don't konw you mean..澳大利亚？
<ilovezoe> savr: Australian is spring ?
<savr> psychologe: yes
<hello> anybody tell me how to input chinese in jfbterm irssi ???
<hello> anybody tell me how to input chinese in jfbterm irssi ???
<ilovezoe>  Australia.
<hello> help!!!
<savr> ilovezoe: yes
<savr> hello: no
<hello> ...
<savr> hello: nobody tell you how to input chinese in jfbterm irssi
<savr> :P
<hello> savr: thank you!
<psychologe> hehe
<ilovezoe> hello: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Chinese-HOWTO-4.html has not tried yet.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux Chinese HOWTO English Version: Display and Input Chinese
<hello> ilovezoe: :)
<ilovezoe> hello: why not install w3m and google .
<hello> ilovezoe: no x-window
<hello> ilovezoe: yeah!I have a w3m.
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 咦，你不是被奸杀了吗？
<alvin_rxg> what?
<knownbad> you've been gone for so long.  there was a rumor you're been raped and killed by some big german mama.
<savr> who me?
<knownbad> no, alvin the german chipmonk.
<savr> alvin_rxg has been with me
<ilovezoe> hello: how about  fcitx. it works with fbterm. if  jfbterm ,still unknown.
<alvin_rxg> wow...
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> ?  gay chipmonk?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: congrat in finding your destiny.
<savr> okayyyy strange people
<savr> bye
<hello> ilovezoe: i am going to have a try! :)
<savr> thanks for the answers
<ilovezoe> hello: yaourt -S fcitx-fbterm # if u r running arch.
<hello> ilovezoe: i am in debian...
<ilovezoe> hello: so u need to compile it yourself.
<ilovezoe> by...
<hello> ilovezoe: :) later...
<psychologe> google app engine 是不是开始收费了。
<hello> ilovezoe: good night!
<hello> bye everyone!
<ilovezoe> hello: bye.
<hello> z_z...
<knownbad> app engine is still free up to 1g storage.
<psychologe> oh ,, 我搭的个GAppProxy 访问不了了。。难道又是gwf干的
<knownbad> 应该是吧。
<alpha080> 早上好
<alpha080> 都睡着了吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好清闲阿
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<knownbad> 还是arch好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是我承认
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我已经用回arch了
<knownbad> 松鼠死里复活。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠满血原地复活
<knownbad> 我试了debian cut但还是没arch干净。
<knownbad> 他肯定让德国妹妹养的胖胖的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你羡慕？
<knownbad> 德国女人体格宽些。。。。
<knownbad> 压死松鼠！
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有瘦弱的
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian cut是啥？
<knownbad> 没碰到过。
<knownbad> 以前有个同事180cm.
<knownbad> 好大一只。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你碰到过就怪了
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> scarlet johanson 也是蛮宽的。
<knownbad> 我是看肩膀。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你要看阴道
 * knownbad 从椅子上翻倒
<knownbad> 你也麻辣的很
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一般
<knownbad> 吃中饭去
<jarodlau> ll
<jarodlau> hello
<^k^> jarodlau, 好  ㍜ 
<jarodlau> jj
<jarodlau> test
<jarodlau> test
<^k^> jiero: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> nacht
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你还在啊
<alvin_rxg> 一会儿就睡了
<KAO> 哟，都没睡啊
<jarodlau> 我怎么没法给 #archlinux发讯息啊?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天房东大妈给我信了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你收到了吗
<alvin_rxg> 没
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 哦，那我转发你
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  发了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我明天找房失败而归
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 他们中学两届同时毕业， 人数不可估量
<alvin_rxg> 那如何打算的呢？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 住一两个月的青年旅社呗
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<jarodlau> hello
<^k^> jarodlau, 好  ㍝ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 早
<^k^>  06:07
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CamStudio - Desktop Screen Recorder | Download CamStudio - Desktop Screen Recorder software for free at SourceForge.net
<ofan> 有人？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，有吧，，不清楚
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 199.180.254.36  ping有多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=2 ttl=51 time=175 m
<ofan> 我擦。。。
<ofan> 太悲剧了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-21
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ping 0xfan.co.cc 呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..感覺你很危險，，也好，順便出名
<ofan> 。。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我真悲剧啊.. ping什么都很高
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 64 bytes from ec2-107-20-190-144.compute-1.amazonaws.com (107.20.190.144): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=272 ms
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 还可以..
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你比在美国访问还快...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你在幹麼？？怎麼都這麼高。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..我在廣府。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我这ping 至少600ms..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你移民米國了。？？ 羨慕
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是移民
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 黄府是哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦，，給我買 ipad3代做手信
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 是 廣府
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ipad3要等明年
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不过可以考虑搞iphone5
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那麼就 iphone4也行，，郵寄給我，是手信哦，，不是購買
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥手信
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你不是去 米國 了麼？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 邮费自理？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 報銷
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是手信
<ofan> 估计ipone5一出iphon4就要跳水了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 就是 給沒有去 外面的人的 禮物。。
<ofan> 说不定能捡一筐
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 还是不懂。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你说 buy as a gift?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，只要你將 iphone4郵寄給我，，郵費什麼的都是你出的，，就是 手信 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...这就叫手信
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯嗯，，這是 禮品 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 一边玩去..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你中秋沒有給家人送 月餅麼 ，哦不 是 甩餅
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我都没月饼吃 送毛哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，也是，那麼貴的東西，，中秋節 應該廢除
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我只要 保留 聖誕節 就可以了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 圣诞节干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 去找 撒旦 去教堂 祈福
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 一边玩去。。
<wip_archl> ofan:  no way.
<wip_archl> ofan:  iphone 3GS still give a shit.
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，其實在我的記憶 聖誕節 是嫖妓的好時機
<wip_archl> ofan: Desura Linux beta started. no news about mac os x
<wip_archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我希望自己能夠真正去一次 happy一下
<CyrusYzGTt> wip_archl§ 馬甲 arch ？？
<wip_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  different nicks at various locations.
<CyrusYzGTt> wip_archl§ 哦，，我想問問  various是什麼意思 
<wip_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  different
<CyrusYzGTt> wip_archl§ 靠，， diff就用diff，，用 vari幹麼？
<wip_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  ok, I learnt the word various earlier than different... when i was age 7... pre-school.
<CyrusYzGTt> wip_archl§ .. nnd，，看不懂，，又出現 陌生詞彙了
<SIDU> 如果把phpBB论坛显示成BLOG样子，您会不会习惯，或者感觉很奇怪？请PK
<SIDU> 我说是文章列表。
<ofan> 199.180.254.36 求ping
<SIDU> ofan: 早
<ofan> SIDU: 晚
<ofan> 悲剧的网速..
<SIDU> ofan: 哟！您在哪里呢？已经晚上了？
<SIDU> 好像加美
<SIDU> ofan: 你是否传说众的那个 zhuqin83 ?
<SIDU> ofan: 猜对了？ :D
<ofan> SIDU: 错了..
<ofan> SIDU: 我是传说中的那个ofan
<ofan> SIDU: 199.180.254.36 ping多少啊？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ofan> 给我的vps装了个arch,是不是很疯狂？？
<SIDU> ofan: 得州
<SIDU> ofan: 美国是否快完蛋了现在？
<SIDU> ofan: 还好寿司骆驼比马大？
<SIDU> 如果把phpBB论坛显示成BLOG样子，您会不会习惯，或者感觉很奇怪？请PK
<void1> 先放demo
<ofan> SIDU: 已经完蛋了
<ofan> SIDU: 毛德州
<ofan> SIDU: 这ip是LA的
<void1> 上个irc还翻墙
<ofan> 翻了才爽
<void1> freenode支持ssl没必要翻墙
<ofan> 封ip就有必要了
<SIDU> ofan: IP 常常在变化。有没有未来计划把IP重组：比如 CNBJ00234 --> 一看就知道哪个国家，那个城市，
<ofan> SIDU: 没有.
<SIDU> 现在用那个GEOIP 越来越大，而且每个月要更新。
<ofan> nnd 我这网络太差劲了
<SIDU> ofan: 不如先睡觉去吧。明天就好了。
<SIDU> ofan: 哟！美国也搞GFW ？
<ofan> SIDU: 差不多了
<ofan> 199.180.254.36 求ping
<moriramar> ofan: 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms
<ofan> moriramar: 。。。
<ofan> vps是不是用centos和debian比较好？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用fedora 64bit比較好
<moriramar> ofan: 根據同學的測試，說Debian要比CentOS要好些，他的解釋是Debian的速度稍快，且記憶體占用率好些，不會早早開用swap。我沒測試過，以上供參考。
<slacker_HD> 台湾人？
<ofan> moriramar: 有没有比较过arch?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 内存都很小 没什么必要用64bit
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，那就 32bit
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那麼就用 fedora 最小安裝
<moriramar> ofan: 沒有，他本人不是太喜歡arch和gentoo
<knownbad> arch在vps上还没正式支援。
<ofan> knownbad: 什么vps
<ofan> 我的可以装
 * AsuraLe says morning everyone~~~
<knownbad> ofan: vps是不是用centos和debian比较好？
<knownbad> 可以装但不是正式支援。
<ofan> knownbad: 还好吧，arch用习惯了
<ofan> centos也用过 但是不熟，而且感觉源里东西都比较旧
<knownbad> 我上次问了些问题但他们一句没正式支援就不理我了。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ofan> knownbad: 问的谁？
<knownbad> provider。
<ofan> 是openvz的吧
<AsuraLe> ^k^: say something 
<^k^> AsuraLe, 东西。  ㍡ 
<AsuraLe> ^k^: 你介个反映迟钝的家伙～～～
<^k^> AsuraLe, 感谢您的信息。  ㍡ 
<SIDU> 现在论坛回复文章是按时间拍的，如果按时间倒拍，您习惯吗 ？
<maivel> ^k^: 1+1
<knownbad> ofan: 是啊。
<^k^> maivel, 一个是什么？  ㍡ 
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 为什么要安时间倒排？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我想最后回复就可以先显示哦？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 一般都是这样的吧～～～
<SIDU> 哦。好的。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 要不然新回复的和新主题都在最后一页？你不觉得很诡异？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我想这个是习惯问题，还是让客户可以自定义吧。
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我现在在修改 blog, forum, support ticket 三个系统我看都差不多，可以合并一起。所以问问大家意见。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 这样比较好～～～～～因为不排除有习惯很诡异的人
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 这三个要合并还真的是不太好合并呢～～～～～你有什么好的想法呢？说出来听听
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 已经设计了几天了。今天动手写了。还可以的，仔细研究，这3大系统其实很类似的。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 通常会把support ticket 作为 forum的功能，但是 blog 和 forum的合并——有点难度。我想你大概是希望采用共用数据库而分页显示的方式吧？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 共用数据库然后重载显示方式的方法。这样的话，可能会导致论坛或者blog的数据显示产生一定的混乱呢
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 真是牛眼，一眼看穿 
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 其实我觉得主要是需要解决一个问题：用户只希望显示在blog和只希望显示在forum的内容应该怎么处理。
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 不是的。blog, forum, ticket 后台共用一个数据库。用户申请了 blog 账户，那么默认显示 blog 样子。当然显示成  forum 也应该没有问题。
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 恩。英雄所见一致。
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 2 个账户。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 这个就有点困难了，因为forum通常是大家讨论解决问题的地方，而blog则是发表自己的一定的见解的地方。——比如：提问题一般会去forum，而发表认为对别人有帮助文章，或者自己的一些见解则通常不会在forum则会在blog。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我有一个想法，把blog作为论坛的一个版块来处理
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 用户发布的主题会作为blog版块的内容发布。用户的blog页面只加载用户在forum论坛中的blog版块发布的主题
<SIDU> 我想想。。
<SIDU> 前提是这个 forum 是多 owner 的。应该没有问题吧？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 用户自定义的可见度可以统一设定一个标签来表示。只是在blog版块除外是无法设定显示标签的
<AsuraLe> SIDU: forum是多owner的？这应该怎么理解？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 话说现在的blog是采用一人一表的方式还是一人一库的方式？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 这个是BLOG 思维过来的。比如 blog.ubuntu 是多 owner (用户)的。那么现在 forum.ubuntu 也设计成多 owner
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 如果像 hi.baidu 估计一个表装所有user
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你的意思是多User吧？ owner是所有者.......
<SIDU> 是的。
<ScarletWolf> 最近看了python的GIL的介绍，这么一来python多线程性能不就大大下降了么。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<SIDU> 怕你混淆 user, visitor. 所以用个  owner 
<WiiW> http://www.oschina.net/question/tag/ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 如果只用一个表的话，我觉得对于blog来说，有一个很大的问题，用户的文章、相册 的分类，如果用一个表来装冗余很大～～～
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你用user我不会混淆。但是你用Owner我会迷惑，因为我自己也做过开发的。。。
<MeaCulpa> n
<adam8157> roylez: ...T_T 刚同事过来问我东西, 你这消息华丽丽的提示在右下角
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 火车票又没搞定
<roylez> adam8157: 赞~~~
<adam8157> roylez: 来回特价机票的路过
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不是这么一来，是长久以来就没高过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以预见
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 首先前提是没有 hi.baidu 那么多用户。呵呵。所以设计是看实际情况。
<adam8157> roylez: 估计那电话订票就搞不定
<roylez> adam8157: 几折？
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 难道python里只能用多进程了？
<SIDU> adam8157: 卖什么机票？我要4张。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 多线程照样用
<adam8157> roylez: 一个五折一个六折
<NoIE> http://roll.sohu.com/20110920/n319992545.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Firefox 25将于2013年发布-搜狐滚动
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 没有那么多用户也不行啊～～～～两表并一表数据冗余是几何级数的增长阿
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 你在py脚本这一层看不出区别的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋有钱人
<adam8157> roylez: 我们那边小机场, 这个折扣不错了
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你才是有钱人...
<AsuraLe> SIDU:  one user one Table 已经是极限了。虽然我觉得冗余还是很大～～～～
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: CorePythonProgramming里说，线程做I/O时会释放GIL，看来python里多线程只能用来干这个了。。。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 现在的blog和forum的数据库都是什么样的呢？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 对，只是针对用户而言的，只是I/O Release 而已
<forfun> :-)
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 文章计划存为 file ，表只存标题，等。全文搜索比较慢些。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我觉得改进的话应该以blog数据库为基础。
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 我的blog就没数据库....plain file timestamp比较麻烦, 我的wiki貌似是flat file + sqlite
<roylez> adam8157: 在哪里订的？
<forfun> gentoo安装texlive-metapost失败……
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我发个设计图，看看==
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: xml？
<adam8157> roylez: 东航和国航的官网. 在qunar上搜到的
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: plain file
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 看了一篇文章，专门讲如何解决GIL的问题，里面还说需要多线程的地方可以用C实现。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 哦～～～～
<adam8157> roylez: qunar有个助手, 可以实时刷新和提示, 可以设置阙值, 但是是win的程序 去年过年的时候用过
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 啥文章
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 我找找。。。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 其实多线程这个东西吧，大多数时候是用来避免用户交互block
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 多进程其实也不错，作为System scripting和web server来说，历来都是用多进程解决的
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 不过进程耗费的资源更多，而且相互访问更麻烦。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 哦，这么说GIL对web server没太大影响
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 找不到了。。。英文的，文章里介绍了避免python GIL降低多线程性能的几个方法
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 至少对apache, modpy, fastcgi， 任何现代的httpd之类，没影响
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 哦，那就好。
<roylez> adam8157: 武汉机场离市区太远了。一般是1.5h的车程才到市区。晚上到的话非常不方便
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 要是有的话，谁会往py的web framework上投入那么多精力
<adam8157> roylez: 你武汉的?
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 也是。
<roylez> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 所以说，解决根本问题的动力还不足以推动Python dev
<adam8157> roylez: 我早上8点飞机, 九点多到烟台, 然后长途车...下午一两点估计才到家...
<MeaCulpa> 烟台，北京直接坐车了
<roylez> adam8157: 如果没有户口制度，房价不会这么变态，过年过节也不会有这么大交通流量
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 长途车啊?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死肥肥你又没在外地工作过，说啥呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没户口制度应该上海北京更拥挤，交通更烂吧
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 我看了几个文章，说9X年时就有人曾经移除了GIL，但造成了单线程程序性能大大下降，所以GIL至今还保留着。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 晚上走, 第二天早上就到, 也可以哦...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 错啊，没户口肯定很多二线城市都发展起来了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我家威海, 烟台的机票便宜才飞机票...
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: fix 很多， google, pypy, 等等
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那倒是...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: google还移除过GIL？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 至少卫星城市是应该发展
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: google自己的py, 早就搞了，google曾经很依赖py
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跟吾党说应该，应该是没用的
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: py现成的并行库啥的好搞，一开始方便
<SIDU> AsuraLe: http://code.bulix.org/3mns66-80575
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吾党就是党, 任何定词都可以被省略...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你有O啊 为啥没自动戴帽?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 懒得 indentify
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你这里的article是普通的回复帖？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在想想那些撒骨灰的，恐怕都是害怕后人去坟头撒尿吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是，反正自己后代都在美帝了
<wmll> roylez: 洒骨灰的人没后代
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 所以主题，回复一起。人工设定 tid=mid 是主题贴。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 莫非那个Huahua也是你的....
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/173315 看你的玉照
<roylez> iGnome: 等我去你的坟头撒尿
<GNUdog> adam8157, 花花MM好久没来过了呢
<adam8157> iGnome: 骗子
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 那topic又是什么呢？
<GNUdog> 不知道是不是换了 nick 潜水
<wmll> iGnome: opera的邮件客户端只能设一个账户吗？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 其实最近回复还是不行，大概就作成 varchar (last_updated + last_replier_PID + FirstName_Last Name)
<ofan> 改变用户组是立即生效的？
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...那你就是要来得....
<AsuraLe> SIDU: last_update 就可以吧？
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<lainme> roylez: 主席早
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 当然了，replier 肯定要有阿
<roylez> lainme: 昨天你跟蛋蛋互掐了没？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 但是过滤的话就直接 利用last_update就可以了阿
<lainme> roylez: 无怨无仇的
<roylez> lainme: 昨天给你俩op了啊
<AsuraLe> SIDU:blog_topic 是存的什么东西？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我是说 last_updated(timestame)+last_replier(PID) 合并成一个 field , 这样如果大表的话，就一次性 select 可以了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Apple 接近 M$+google
 * wmll 把神吓走了
<adam8157> lainme: 无冤无仇, 和谐的握手路过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 哦
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 主题 title
<MeaCulpa> DOW Jones 指数要变得没意义了
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 当然还有个 blog_category 这个的。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 那你不觉得 topic 和article有点重复了么？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 还有其他几个小表。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是对苹果没意义了
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 为了SELECT 速度，author,created,last_updated, last_replier 都是从 article 表里来的。恩是重复的。
<iGnome> roylez: 乖。要文明。
<iGnome> wmll: 可以一堆
<SIDU> AsuraLe： 还有 num_replies 也是。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，韩国，罗马尼亚，保加利亚，立陶宛，拉脱维亚，网速排名居然考前
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 韩国到可以理解
<MeaCulpa> 都是些东欧国家啊
<wmll> iGnome: 我刚发现，因为之前找不到建立账户的地方了....
<MeaCulpa> 保加利亚现在经济一塌糊涂....Thracian
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 为了select速度，你直接索引不好么？？？
<SIDU> AsuraLe： 前几日下载PHPBB，他还要重复。我才重复5个应该还可以拉。
<MeaCulpa> 色雷斯人...淋巴癌
<SIDU> AsuraLe：我是单表搞定。不需要 join 多个  table.
<pityonline> 我家棒子先熟不了啊，只好在家多呆几天了
<SIDU> AsuraLe：吃饭去了。下午继续聊。共同话题的人难找。哈
<SIDU> QQ？
<SIDU> 下午说拉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows威武。如果用office打开了一个文件，那么这个文件所在的文件夹不能被重命名？？？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: blog_topic中就没必要有author字段了阿～～～～我大概明白了～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废话，路径变了，临时文件默认在当前目录
<iGnome> wmll: 多熟悉。写邮件的收件人栏，都可以缩写补全的。到处都是自动的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看样子你很懂windows嘛...
<iGnome> roylez: 爪头
<iGnome> 发图
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/173316 这个照片好看吧
<iGnome> 看你的玉照
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 韓國網速不是世界第一嗎？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你昨天给我加了什么flag了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<WiiW> 这图，合体了？
<adam8157> moriramar: 宇宙第一思密达
<moriramar> adam8157: 不是，這個是真的。不是吹的。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 是世界第一，还是宇宙第一思密达
<adam8157> moriramar: 嗯, 晓得 呵呵
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<moriramar> 不過相傳世界最快網速的地區是UC柏克利？
<adam8157> moriramar: 是欧洲粒子加速器中心吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 其实，咱们 lab 速度也不慢，挺多 10G 的光纤交换机的
<tenzu> 是神的思想境界里
<moriramar> adam8157: 哦，又換了？反正我覺得那個都假的。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Berkerley光A类IP就不得了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 嗯，相傳IPv4 A類IP拿的比中國一個國家都多？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我想买Vps了...比虚拟主机好玩儿多了...
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 条件不错嘛
<GNUdog> adam8157, 买吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: VPS限制进程么
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 木有办法啊，bug 需要这种鸟环境，肿么办
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 应该不啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/173286
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 我们拿16G的卡插4G的Switch...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我要是在vps里搞Gentoo...会不会收我钱...会不会灭我的进程....
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 我擦，你们那里有就有这么奇特的卡啊
<GNUdog> 我见过一个 BUG，客户用的是 9G 的网卡，顿时石化了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 肯定不会吧, 虚拟机嘛, 都给你限制好了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，但愿..
<moriramar> 話說有人折騰過Sam或者Acme嗎？
<ofan> 虚拟主机没任何玩头啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是虚拟hoster你不用担心security
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, virtual host 问题更多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 省去很多麻烦
<GNUdog> 有一个人被夸站，全挂
<GNUdog> 当时 DreamHost 就出过这种问题
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: GFW杀一大片的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這才是真的……
<MeaCulpa> 一般我那小小的blog就和若干赌博网站和色情的共享dns
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> ip自己一定要买，否则....
<MeaCulpa> Godaddy都涉足娱乐业，赛车
<MeaCulpa> 其广告代言都有华人...
<MeaCulpa> 还一度搞定了支付宝
<MeaCulpa> 不可谓不强大
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 啥。赌博网站？
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 那个香港歌手啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这些export 设置环境变量该怎么理解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345928 按照一本书上的做法我做了一下一些事，不过后来的export无法理解其含义： 我在root下建立了一个文件夹名字为armlinux 然后在armlinux下建立了3个文件夹：build-tools， kernel， tools。 然后： export PRJROOT=/root/armlinux export TARGET=arm-linux expor ...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: IP一定自己買，那封了不直接悲劇了？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你用来干吗？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你要是不买，很可能早被封了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 所以嘛，dokuwiki 是存文本文件的，关键字扫描很快
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 自己好控制
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 远离mysql那些大家伙
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: vim里还有高亮显示，多舒服，写完blog scp去服务器
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 一直在用 MoinMoin
<GNUdog> 哇哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 我dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> 懒得换，再说找py 的hoster贵
<MeaCulpa> php的便宜嘛
<MeaCulpa> 纯文本就是好啊，文章还在git/bzr里
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/173173 ??/
<CyrusYzGTt> ^B ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ~B C
<daohen> 都是网络工程师。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 直接git
<MeaCulpa> 这里有人用wordpress么
<MeaCulpa> wp client漫天飞
<CyrusYzGTt> 曾經用過，，
<ofan> wordpress太重量级了
<ofan> 没个2g内存跑步来
<pityonline> ofan: 这话有点儿过啊
<pityonline> ofan: 我在 1G 内存的笔记本上用着正常，512M 的 vps 上也跑得正常
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我給搞亂了。Dokuwiki那個是回我Sam/Acme的嗎？
<Administrator> l
<bluebird> l
<bluebird> 图形界面用哪个比较好，保证速度与易用性，gnome 好像在我机器上跑得很有压力呀
<bluebird> kde 怎么样？
<ofan> pityonline: 稍微有点流量就挂了
<pityonline> ofan: 哈，还好没什么流量
<ofan> nnd 现在我上google都特慢
<palomino|working> 跑gnome有压力估计kde也得有压力吧...
<GNUdog> ofan, 我就一直在用 wordpress 啊
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 俺在用
<ofan> GNUdog: vps?
<GNUdog> ofan, 以前 512MB 的 VPS 就在用
<ofan> GNUdog: 用插件么？
<GNUdog> ofan, 必须用
<ofan> 用插件了就慢不少
<ofan> 换个轻量级的就快很多
 * GNUdog nginx+fastcgi 毫无察觉有很慢
<ofan> GNUdog: 哪里的vps
<GNUdog> ofan, 有些很重要的插件，要记得装，比如 wp-cache 什么之类的额
<GNUdog> w3-totalcache
<pityonline> GNUdog: 我也是那个组合
<GNUdog> ofan, Linode
<ofan> linode 太贵
<ofan> GNUdog: 流量上去就慢了
<GNUdog> ofan, 你的流量上去指的多大的流量？你感觉慢的时候，你的 wordpress 有多大的流量？
<GNUdog> Linode 其实不是很贵了，能保证你 CPU 时间和 512MB 的内存，基本就是这个价格
<moriramar> bluebird: KDE和Gnome一個級別，記憶體占用稍少些。
<GNUdog> 那些便宜的 OpenVZ，你内存都是超售，别人抢走了，自然会感觉即使 512MB 也不够用
<moriramar> bluebird: 推薦使用LXDE
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 再降一次，直接openbox多好～～
<gfrog> GNUdog: 恩，XEN还不错，没超售，现在KVM都可以超了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: kde其实占用不见的少，不过kde和gnome我觉得占用最多的还是compiz占用的东西多
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 你不是moin moin么
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 之前有人測試過，KDE和Qt說是優化得不錯。當時比較的時候是Gnome 2.28的時候吧？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: hmm...不是
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那是什麼時候了？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 2.26?
<GNUdog> gfrog, XEN 其实也可以
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, MoinMoin 我自己用的一个 WIKI 而已
<GNUdog> blog 用的还是 wordpress
<AsuraLe> moriramar: qt的优化确实比较好～～～～大凡基于qt的站用都要少很多～
<gfrog> GNUdog: 是嘛。。 不熟，哈哈
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 反正不管了，LXDE Openbox差不了太多。你又不是只開個openbox看，啟動程式的時候還是要用GTK+什麼的，LXDE只是先加上而已。
<moriramar> gfrog: 萬能回答：是嘛……哈哈
<moriramar> gfrog: 簡稱：呵呵
<gfrog> moriramar: laf
<tenzu> 万能回答是:嗯嗯
<gfrog> tenzu: moriramar 万能回答是 ...
<GNUdog> gfrog, 只要你想超售，现在所有的技术都能超售的。关键还是看良心
<tenzu> gfrog: 好吧,你赢了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 恩，一样一样～～～～～图形显示好像都是基于gtk的，好像没有哪个desk是直接调用的opengl的吧？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 哦，看来我out了，之前看资料说xen没法超售的。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 承让承让
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ……那個太蛋疼了。
<hakie> ???
 * adam8157 还是买个便宜点的VPS玩玩算了....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都不便宜
<gfrog> adam8157: 便宜没好货，真的
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 哦哦，我用wiki搭blog
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的vps 15美元一年 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 便宜点的一年400RMB以下, 加域名500搞定
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的多少钱?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我和你說，adam8157就在裝窮。他天天說我玩個便宜的xxx吧，那個xxx就從來沒便宜過。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪那么便宜？？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
 * wmll 的网易博客申请5分钟后被封了
<gfrog> adam8157: 一定要远离OpenVZ，如果有发现便宜的fbsd的vps，记得给我说声哈
<moriramar> wmll: 什麼？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 玩个.info 很便宜 不到2美元
<adam8157> moriramar: ...我神码时候说过....
<gfrog> adam8157: 20刀每月，几个人合买的
 * tenzu 觉得你们架好了给我个ssh帐号就行,嗯嗯
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> x
<^k^> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<moriramar> jyfl987: 自找被封？
<GNUdog> http://pub.anylinux.net/ -> $15/Y 的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没被封的....- -!
<^k^> jyfl987: .. ..
<tenzu> 胸毛男自虐
<wmll> moriramar: 就发了一篇日志，内容为test， 后面有个签名，然后就被封了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不知道有沒有搞上 dotfree.com 的。
<moriramar> wmll: 簽名是什麼？不會和GFW有關吧？
<gfrog> jyfl987: tk域名还免费呢
<wmll> 从明天起，做一个幸福的人，
 * MeaCulpa 的新浪微博2天转了irc 3k多个url,封了
<wmll> moriramar: 海子的诗而已
 * gfrog 似乎应该多多利用俺的vps，现在只是用来开vpn。。。
 * adam8157 蹭公司和别人VPN的路过
 * wmll 认为是“幸福”惹的祸， 中国人不能幸福
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以为被封了 
<jyfl987> gfrog: tk是转向米吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...被害妄想症
<ofan> tenzu: 买我的吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 然后就真被封了。。
<moriramar> wmll: “我家面向大海却被強拆”？
<tenzu> ofan: 多少钱?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不懂的 昨天被ee下黑手
<gfrog> jyfl987: 神马转向，就是真米
<ofan> tenzu: 一个月10RMB
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ubuntu论坛的代购就是那么便宜哦, pityonline 在用
<moriramar> wmll: 話說丁老板的網站從來都很放得開的呀，這個怎麼會這樣呢？
<jyfl987> tk是什么国家的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<tenzu> ofan: 可以考虑回国以后买
<moriramar> jyfl987: 土耳其？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 据说是大西洋还是太平洋上某个小岛国
<jyfl987> 图瓦卢是tv
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.burst.net/linvps.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Budget VPS Hosting at BurstNET® (vps - virtual private server)
<gfrog> jyfl987: 只要保证每月25pv，就一直免费，要不然会被收回
<ofan> tenzu: 付美元也可以
<tenzu> ofan: 坡币要么?
<jyfl987> 位于南太平洋的新西兰海外领地Tokelau（历史上亦称联合群岛或托克劳群岛）的地区顶级域名。目前可以免费申请，特殊域名（少于4个字母，特殊含义等）需要收费。 
<jyfl987> 我想起来还有个 co.cc 以前也申请过
<pityonline> adam8157: 可以找一叶代购，但一叶说过，这玩意儿有时候也要看运气
<jyfl987> gfrog: 每个月25pv我保证不了
<ofan> tenzu: 要换汇
<adam8157> pityonline: 什么意思?
<jyfl987> 新西兰这种小国家居然还有领地
<ofan> tenzu: 我没法收坡币
<tenzu> ofan: 国内帐户?
<ofan> tenzu: 恩
<ofan> 或者paypal
<pityonline> adam8157: 我的第一年用的 vps 主 ip 被 gfw 封了，这个是我自己的原因。现在用的 vps 近几天开始一直速度极慢，机房跟搬到火星上了似的
<tenzu> ofan: 拿个信封给你寄10块
<pityonline> adam8157: 其它时间都好好的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: jyfl987: dotfree.com 那個還行嗎？
<adam8157> pityonline: 这样...
<jyfl987> moriramar: 访问不了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 火星的延迟可是上分钟的
<ofan> tenzu: 擦
<ofan> 网络渣透了 ping已经过欠了
<ofan> 过千
<gfrog> pityonline: 啊，当时买linode也是担心被封，linode有办法人肉破解，迁移到其他的数据中心，然后迁回来，ip就换了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 买 Tokyo 的 Linode 吧
<jyfl987> 如果火星有个服务器的话 就不是 1000 ms了 而是 1000 000 ms
<pityonline> adam8157: 我第一年用的 vps 所在的节点中有人疯狂下载东西导致该节点所有用户屡屡断网
<gfrog> GNUdog: 支持
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一个月140大洋啊!!!
<ofan> linode貌似不怎么稳定
<GNUdog> adam8157, 稳定才是硬道理
<pityonline> jyfl987: 现在打开我的 blog 就是要一分钟
<jyfl987> tenzu: 给我寄10快吧 我拿来忽悠不懂的人
<gfrog> ofan: linode还行吧。。。
<jyfl987> pityonline: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不你干脆openshift吧
<ofan> 性价比也很低
<jyfl987> tenzu: 破币上面有简体中文阿米
<pityonline> gfrog: 我当时买 burstnet 就是为了便宜
<gfrog> pityonline: 便宜没好货。。。 放vps上一点不假
<jyfl987> 我的那个vps 才15刀  虽然ssh慢 但是web访问并不慢
<jyfl987> 不过我那是特价 现在没有了 额
<pityonline> gfrog: 还好啦，大部分时间都挺正常的
<ofan> jyfl987: 哪里的
<gfrog> GNUdog: adam8157 为咩你们都不支持自家的openshift？
<Evanescence> 有没有人知道有什么软件可以检测电脑硬件参数的？linux或者windows下的都行
<jyfl987> 你们可以去 lowendbox找便宜的vps 他都是介绍 5美元/月 和以下的vps 
<Evanescence> 或者命令也行
<jyfl987> 基本都有优惠码
<gfrog> ofan: 我是米国机房，似乎没发现过啥问题
<wmll> moriramar: 我就是个邮件签名而已，“从明天起，做一个幸福的人”就这么多
<jyfl987> 那个blog自己就跑在一个64mb的vps上
<ofan> 我用ramhost的
<pityonline> date && curl -s "http://pityonline.info" > file && date 今天的结果是40秒
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Pity is the Bomp! | 路漫漫其悠远兮，吾将上下而求索……
<ofan> 新上架的，没抢到便宜的...
<jyfl987> 该群岛由南太平洋中的3个珊瑚环礁组成，属新西兰。位于西萨摩亚北面480公里(300哩)、夏威夷西南3900公里(2,400哩)处。总面积10.1平方公里(3.9平方哩)。人口约1600(1995)。
<jyfl987> 额 这就是tk域名的那个国家
<jyfl987> 1600人 一个人分一个 还有多余的4位域名
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你像查什么参数？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 比如cpu 多少MHZ，还有硬盘是多大的，简单的说就是检查出所有普通用的参数，我是帮朋友买电脑，不想被骗，就弄个东西检测下
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: windows下的很多～～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 网上直接搜就行了，linux下的就不太清楚了，肯定以后
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦，谢了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 查cpu的应该是叫cpu-z的一个东西吧。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 其实cat /proc/cpuinfo我是知道的，但是对与具体那些参数有用就不清楚了，因为不懂硬件的缘故，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：装个软件和新立得跟新时报错，请大侠指点！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345934 root@jz-desktop:~# dpkg -i /tmp/xrdp_0.5.0~20100303cvs-4_i386.deb dpkg：警告：路径中未找到 'ldconfig'。 dpkg：警告：路径中未找到 'start-stop-daemon'。 dpkg：警告：路径中未找到 'update-rc.d'。 dpkg: 共有 3 个程序没在 PATH 中找到。 提 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 看 xorg.log* lspci -vvv 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 一般情况下CPU的参数就是型号、主频、缓存级数及大小
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 这个命令不错
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 缓存是指二级缓存吗？我的好像是528KB
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 几级缓存是表示缓存有几个层次， 比如包含二级缓存的cpu有一级和二级缓存两个，就要分别看他们的大小，当然都是越大越好
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 還有個，是 顯示 bios和 內存詳細信息包括 內存生產的產商的 命令，我忘記了，，你等今晚，我告訴你，，
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 明白了，
<phong_> hi guys
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<phong_> chinese?
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是biosdecode？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 二级及以上的缓存应该怎么查看来的？？？？很多工具都只能测到直接（一级）缓存
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 嗯，包括這個，，
<phong_> is this a chinese chat?
<AsuraLe> phong_: you can speak english ,but it's better to in chinese 
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 也顯示 bios上使用硬件的信息，如果有顯卡安裝了，也顯示詳細的信息
<phong_> ok
<phong_> are u good at ubuntu?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 你去  /proc/sys下看看唄i
<AsuraLe> phong_: some guys here do not kown english ,just it
<AsuraLe> phong_: some body good at it ,and some guys just like me kown little
<CyrusYzGTt> phong_§ this irc,, now = linuxcn/zh ..fedora ubuntu arch gentoo slackware mandrina
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 LFS BLFS
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..二級緩存，貌似查看的是cpu的，，L1 L2 L3 的總數有個命令
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 我进错房间了？
<mao> 人怎么这么少啊
<mao> 怎么没人啊
<jacob_> exit
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个我知道 我租房的时候就问过给我们介绍房子那个中介 4个点 不过现在他们关门了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們終於回來了。。剛纔 net split了
<ScarletWolf> 怎麼感觉进来一大堆人。。。
 * adam8157 -q * 不好使?
<tenzu> 似乎是netsplit结束了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 欢迎回归
<jyfl987> 我喜欢 netsplit 可以知道哪些人在附近
<AsuraLe> 哇，瞬间人就出现了
<AsuraLe> 刚才是什么状况？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<tenzu> LOL
 * adam8157 ca, 肿么回事
<forfun> 为什么一下子进了那么多人
<yunfan> adam8157: lerosua那个是针对我的 呵呵 他之前的nick掌握在我手上
<tenzu> 以上id往生了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ net split
<AsuraLe> 是刚才那些ID都跑那里去了？
<yunfan> wtf
<jyfl987> 又看不到信息了
 * adam8157 乱七八糟的
<tenzu> jyfl987: yunfan 哪个是你?
 * adam8157 一会儿split完了再说吧
<yunfan> tenzu: hengheng
<gfrog> adam8157, 蛋蛋怎么会戴绿帽了？
<gfrog> 是说今天freenode大面积出问题嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这是求kick么 触犯俩关键字...
<tenzu> gfrog: 你是敢调戏op的人啊,膜拜
<gfrog> tenzu, lol
<simon___> 现在GFW还没有封IRC吧？
<AsuraLe> 刚才是神马状况？怎么你们人突然都不见了？
<gfrog> adam8157, 你可以过来真人pk，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<AsuraLe> 我刚还以为我穿越了呢，整个频道就3个人，连K都不在。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 只要在一号线沿线上班满一年，怎样都可以在简历里写上：承压能力强，性情温和能容，善于他人合作。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 有官部门顶上这里了 速速转移到 xmpp去
 * adam8157 从任何一只街拍狗的眼中我们都能看出热情、友好、大方、自信、好奇等，但是从任何一只街拍猫的眼中我们只能看到各种版本的“拍你妹”。
 * gfrog 郁闷，球分享内部商业版本跟upstream社区合作经验，唉。
<gfrog> jyfl987, 你在煽动反动情绪嘛？ 有op的人快kick之。
<adam8157> gfrog: RHEL内核一般只从upstream抓patch, 自己写的也一定要提交到upstream
<simon___> adam8157,你指的是上海地铁1号线吗？
<gfrog> adam8157, 说着好说，upstream万一有了大变化，RHEL变不变啊？
<gfrog> adam8157, 这周为这问题已经吵了几架了
<simon___> 这个群还挺严格，ping值超过多少，会被自动T出？
<adam8157> gfrog: 变. 否则维持目前version吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 上游不接受?
<WiiW> simon___: 不会吧
<gfrog> adam8157, 真变假变啊？ RHEL现在还是32呢。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是上游太天马行空?
<gfrog> adam8157, 哼哼，
<adam8157> gfrog: 6发布的时候就是32嘛
<gfrog> adam8157, 上游比较激进，内部保守的又有点过
<gfrog> adam8157, 麻烦麻烦
<adam8157> gfrog: kvm?
<gfrog> adam8157, nope
<gfrog> adam8157, kvm不就是kernel了
<calebot> 服务器要啥激进？
<calebot> 想激进就表用 RHEL
<calebot> COBOL 现在都还活得好好的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是啥?
<gfrog> calebot, 你木有看懂我在说咩，lol
<gfrog> adam8157, autotest
<simon___> 刚弹出这个。simon__ has left freenode (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<adam8157> gfrog: autotest...............
<gfrog> > test
<GNUdog> autotest ....
<WiiW> simon___: 恩 240 秒
<gfrog> 怎么调戏小k来着。。。
<gfrog> adam8157, GNUdog 咋？ 怎么都这表情
<adam8157> > time.now
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog前几天被autotest整死了
<simon___> 这个IRC频道怎么定义的？是240秒ping不通，就自动退出?
<gfrog> GNUdog, 啥情况？
<calebot> simon___: 看 client
<calebot> simon___: 常常退出就换个 irc client
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<hyb> 如何调整unity的位置
<simon___> 恩，谢了,我是经常挂在上面，常年不关IRC的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么反动情绪
<yunfan> 你们小心点，延迟比较大 容易被小k误杀 我有一回就是这样
<iGnome> hyb: 搞一个cairo-dock得了。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你上2马甲干嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987, 脱离irc转去xmpp
<wmll> iGnome: EE, 求opera的irc的css，昨天某个人要的
<adam8157> iGnome: 他冷
<jyfl987> iGnome: 防止遭你黑手
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就来 linuxcn
<iGnome> adam8157: 王八才穿马甲啊。
<gfrog> jyfl987, 嘛地方？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 谁黑你哦。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...我没马甲 你马甲不少
<iGnome> wmll: 我发了。
<iGnome> 我一个地方一个nick，不是马甲。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 完全手工跑的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你这个烂人 昨天给我下了个封印
<wmll> iGnome: 发一份给我吧，wmpotato@gmail.com
<iGnome> jyfl987: 封你啥了？
<GNUdog> i386/x86_64/x390/ppc64/ia64
<gfrog> GNUdog, 啥问题害得你完全手工跑啊。。。。
<GNUdog> gfrog: test.kernel.org 挂了
<gfrog> GNUdog, 我擦。。。 你够狠。
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 呃。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 昨天你给我加了个flag 让我说话只有op看得到 后来让小k给我解封的
<gfrog> GNUdog, emmm，你说没有upstream的autotest server了？
<gfrog> GNUdog, 咱自己也有啊，你不知道？
<GNUdog> gfrog: ScarletWolf 前两个平台还有分 Intel 和 AMD
<adam8157> gfrog: 脚本里写死kernel.org的
<gfrog> adam8157, 能行不。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后, 他只好手动跑...
<GNUdog> gfrog: 问题在于，你更新了 RPM 之后，要等一段时间才能在 beaker 更新到
<iGnome> jyfl987: 傻吧。不会自己看列表啊。谁封你哦。
<gfrog> adam8157, 改脚本嘛，真是。。。 其实在hosts里加上test.kernel.org的解析一样可以用
<adam8157> gfrog: 我提过这个方法 lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: 反正做过实验 阿蛋也在 当时 不是你还有谁干这种事
<gfrog> adam8157, 然后狗狗同学没采纳？ 
<adam8157> iGnome: 怎么看所有的flag
<GNUdog> gfrog: 你当你改了脚本，tag 了 RPM，那边马上就能用了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那时候他都快跑完了...
<iGnome> wmll: 发了
<gfrog> GNUdog, 难道你们的脚本是用RPM装进去的？ 真先进。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: 开始说了 /mode #xxxxx +q
<GNUdog> gfrog: 必须是啊，要不然，这么多 arch，还有那么多的 build 的 kernel，你怎么搞？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 去死。
<adam8157> iGnome: 那是q, 其它的呢?
<gfrog> adam8157, lol，又一个因为kernel.org挂掉而饱受折磨苦逼孩子
<iGnome> adam8157: +b
<jyfl987> iGnome: 昨天有图的 nnd 阿蛋作证
<iGnome> 全部一次看，不知道。
<GNUdog> general/kdump/xen/debug/debug-info/pae
<GNUdog> 各种 build
<gfrog> GNUdog, 俺这头都直接做profile，然后启动脚本里加上git clone。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的cpan也因爲 kernel.org掛掉 。。。不能安裝 perl模塊了
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 来ub
<MeaCulpa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我說的是下載地址，，
<adam8157> iGnome: 那是b, 其它的呢?
<ScarletWolf> 一个网站挂掉，多少人悲剧啊。。。
<iGnome> ub基本不要去cpan
<CyrusYzGTt> LFS BLFS CLFS的部分地址也不能下載了
 * adam8157 搞啥cpan 搞啥perl
<GNUdog> gfrog: 我们的 case，都是在 RPM 里
<iGnome> adam8157: 自己看help
<gfrog> GNUdog, 所以说你们先进啊，哈哈
<iGnome> momo adam8157
<gfrog> GNUdog, 其实利用好autotest server，根本没必要自己搞RPM的，
<gfrog> GNUdog, emmm，这是个改进点
<GNUdog> gfrog: 怎讲？
<adam8157> iGnome: 同意大赦天下, 解封所有+b 不? +b应该timeout的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: what? lfs也屏蔽了？
<GNUdog> 我们都是 XML 提交之后，<task> 去定义要跑什么的
<gfrog> GNUdog, autotest server可以自己准备环境啊。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: 那不改的。都是领导加的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ lfs也有部分的源碼是從 kernel.org下載的。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 你不也是领导? 这不请示呢么
<yunfan> yunfan: 谁叫你搞最新的  你可以从 sohu 163的源里搞阿 
<GNUdog> gfrog: 然后 <task> 里面的各项任务，都有对应的 RPM，然后 beaker 自动抓 RPM，安装，make run
<iGnome> 我不干涉别人嘛
<GNUdog> gfrog: 最后在 beaker 告诉我 log 就 OK 了
<iGnome> 蛋疼的rpm
<gfrog> GNUdog, 哦，你们直接用beaker了。。。 哪天给我们科普下beaker吧？
 * adam8157 beaker 看起来自动化不少, 但是...也很多蛋疼的地方....
<GNUdog> gfrog: 必须用…
<gfrog> GNUdog, 哦，beaker开不开源啊，在这讨论这玩意没问题嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157, 俺表示情绪稳定，从不用那玩意
<adam8157> gfrog: beaker 开源的, 只有部分workflow是内部的
<gfrog> adam8157, good！
<GNUdog> gfrog: https://beaker.groovie.org/
<GNUdog> gfrog: 错了…https://fedorahosted.org/beaker/
<gfrog> GNUdog, adam8157 你们用beaker加载autotest的client test？ 
<WiiW> adam8157: +b 因该是手动的吧
<adam8157> WiiW: en
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正那里有个autotest的测试包就是了, 具体不知道...lol
<gfrog> adam8157, 你们的测试包开源嘛？ lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • trash里边没有文件，但是图标是有文件的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345972 如题，trash里边没有文件，但是图标是有文件的图标，点击empty trash ，还是老样子，那个图标一直是trash里边有文件的图标 Screenshot.png Screenshot-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 荷塘月色 — 2011-09-21 16:19 
<adam8157> gfrog: 悄悄跟你说, 有的testcase里面又写GPL又写私有...
<gfrog> adam8157, 哦，比较混乱。。。
<14WAACEP7> 今天怎么回事，中午聊天室里人非常少啊
<ScarletWolf> 14WAACEP7: 睡觉呗
<14WAACEP7> 在另外一个聊天室里我都成管理员了
<psychologe> 大家好
<14WAACEP7> ScarletWolf: 看起来不像啊
<^k^> psychologe, 好  ㍨ 
<iGnome> adam8157: 额。你也挂上面了。
<psychologe> 还有那些有人气的聊天室
<AsuraLe> psychologe: 这里人气不够旺么？
<adam8157> iGnome: 挂哪里?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 挂红色的呗
<psychologe> AsuraLe, 还不错，，讨论气氛比较浓
<adam8157> iGnome: 看, 还是前排
<iGnome> adam8157: 你改_adam_试试
<AsuraLe> psychologe: 这里闲聊的时候气氛也浓 ～～～～
<adam8157> iGnome: 不改, 我现在还挂着公司irc呢 不乱改名字
<psychologe> 有木有对网络渗透比较感兴趣的？正在学习相关知识，，工具是下了一大堆，，metasploit
<gfrog> adam8157, irssi不能根据不同的server改名？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看看
<psychologe> AsuraLe,  的确
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 好像可以
<gfrog> AsuraLe, 我觉得也应该可以的。。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog: 配置里好像有可以改的
<adam8157> gfrog: iGnome 好吧, 只改当前服务器的...
<gfrog> adam8157, emmm。。。
<psychologe>  我的字是不是彩色的？
<caleb-> psychologe: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> 彩色的基本定義是 多種顏色的 帶有不同顏色
<forfun> psychologe, 工作几年了？
<psychologe> 是管理员没开么？我的定义是：除了黑白的其他颜色。
<caleb-> 打倒彩色字
<yunfan> 根本没有彩色字
 * yunfan 骗人的 都是骗人的 根本没有彩色字
<tenzu> cn2dy: hi
<cn2dy> hi
<caleb-> yunfan++
<^k^> cn2dy, 好  ㍨ 
<cn2dy> Tenzu
<cn2dy> 我只是测试一下
<yunfan> caleb-: 我只看到一串 [34m; 之类的符号
<caleb-> yunfan: 快换个 client
<adam8157> yunfan: 你看不到?
<cn2dy> 顺便把手机的电用光
<yunfan> adam8157: 看不到 就看到许多[34m
<psychologe> k哥好热情哦，，跟每一个说话的都会打招呼。
<adam8157> yunfan: pidgin的irc弱爆了
<psychologe> adam8157, 怎么弄的教教我
<cn2dy> 屁精看不到彩色字
<yunfan> adam8157: 我用 irssi的 TERM=tty
<adam8157> psychologe: 男的女的?
<caleb-> psychologe: 你刚才发的就是蓝色啊
<adam8157> yunfan: tty不支持彩色啊...
<caleb-> psychologe: 自己看不到？
<cn2dy> tty弱爆了
<caleb-> 不是 tty 不支持，是 client 不支持
<caleb-> tty 强爆了
<cn2dy> 悦姐。。。
<jyfl987> lol 你们这帮人真好耍
 * ScarletWolf 终于发现bug了，庆祝一下
<cn2dy> 这手机客户端没法打别人昵称
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<cn2dy> 神走了
 * gfrog 打倒花哨的彩色字！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿
<forfun> 谁看过《算法：C语言实现》这本书？
<jyfl987> forfun: 买了一本 没看完
<forfun> jyfl987： 这本书很经典
<jyfl987> forfun: 哦
<WiiW> pidgin 不支持彩色字，郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1ODU0OTYw.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 死神 340 超清版「灵骸vs原种 赌上荣耀的激战」 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * caleb- 打倒花哨的彩色字！
<WiiW> ..
<forfun> jyfl987： 我现在在实现里面的每个代码，努力做完每一个习题，想找人交流一下
<WiiW> forfun: 什么算法
<xiangfu> forfun, 直接交流
<jyfl987> forfun: 不要找我 你看我昨天12点还在加班 额
<forfun> WiiW： Algorithms in c，中文叫《算法：C语言实现》
<WiiW> o
<WiiW> 我只会冒泡和旋转两种排序
<forfun> http://www.jiansnet.com/topic/6033/Computer-Science-Algorithm-Books这里面对这本书的评价相当高
<WiiW> 选择
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 美国计算机Computer Science面试算法书比较 - JiansNet
<xiangfu> forfun, 开始交流
<adam8157> forfun: 看过
<if_else> 各位，gnome 快捷键设置 C-x xterm 启动 xterm 的默认目录不是家目录，是根目录？
<psychologe> adam8157, 你在华盛顿，还是用的代理？
<adam8157> psychologe: 不在华盛顿, 也不是代理...
<caleb-> psychologe: 那是服务器的位置
<psychologe> 哦，我好傻
<adam8157> psychologe: 公司的VPN, 呵呵
<forfun> 想找几个看《Algorithms in C》的朋友一起学习交流，这里太乱了，加到QQ里固定好友
<forfun> 这本书可以与《算法导论》媲美了，而且更实务，里面的所有算法都有代码实现
<forfun> 把里面的代码和练习全部实现一遍，算法功力会大增
<GNUdog> 『算法导论』神书，不解释
<psychologe> 想必这里多数都是技术男，有木有想自己创业的。拿工资真不可能发财，在目前中国这的社会，没有钱真的半点安全感都没有？全
 * MeaCulpa 看不懂，不讨论
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 算法导论 我还没看完。。。
<yunfan> psychologe: 有钱也不安全 比如黄光裕
 * MeaCulpa 一切排序都用qsort,直接对着object qsort...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<WiiW> ed2k://|file|Introduction.to.Algorithms.-.%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95%E5%AF%BC%E8%AE%BA(%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E7%89%88).rar|25603359|14FDDC48469A68F69229387B1B6E675E|/
<forfun> 算法导论太注重理论了，
<happyaron> ...
<GNUdog> forfun: 还好，都是伪代码，看起来比较容易
<forfun> 借用网上对算法导论的评论“这本被无数人推荐。个人认为，这本书过分注重分析，如果是专门研究算法的，也许是一本好书，但是总体感觉这本书各章节缺乏在联系，例如说，为什么要有 red-black tree？有什么好处？search算法这么多，究竟是怎么演变的？既然quick sort是普遍最快，那么bubble sort这种废材还有个P用？这些问题，是这本书没有回答也
<forfun> 没有谈的。”
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<happyaron> GNUdog: 拜见botu
<GNUdog> happyaron: 拜见阿亮
<happyaron> adam8157 拜见adam
<forfun> 而《Algorithms in C》对各种算法的关系以及演变讲得很详细
<happyaron> 拜见caleb前辈
<happyaron> 拜见 DawnFantasy，好久不见
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<roylez> happyaron: harpy归位了？
<GNUdog> Terry0824: sb
<adam8157> happyaron: 拜见蓉蓉
<happyaron> 拜见破马
<ScarletWolf> 有fedora+ATI显卡用户么？
<happyaron> 拜见pity
<ilovezoe> hi there.
<Terry0824> ...
<happyaron> roylez: 不知道harpy怎么样了
<jyfl987> forfun: 你这个说得倒是
<WiiW> 下班
<happyaron> 拜见hello world
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<jyfl987> forfun: 顺着需求的思路来引入一些算法 估计学得容易点
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 2b
<happyaron> 拜见jyf
<forfun> jyfl987： 而且面试时，面试官很看中分析过程，比如为什么选择某一种算法而不是类似的其他算法
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 你为啥想起来上 IRC 了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 一通拜啊你
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 如果再回到从前——Mandriva 2006 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345980 曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云。见过、拆过很多的笔记本，还是觉得 IBM ThinkPad 好呀。IBM X20，我买的第一台小黑，二手。自己反复拆装多次，儿子也是多次拳打脚踢，依然默默工作。由于自己完美主义心理作怪，由于小黑情结 ...
<ilovezoe> 谁是面试官啊。
 * Terry0824 slaps GNUdog around a bit with a large trout
 * GNUdog 果然够2…
<moriramar> GNUdog: 你又怎麼2了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又没买到？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋玩彩色，彩蛋呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开了俩会
<GNUdog> moriramar: 去去去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你说呢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 
<Terry0824> GNUdog 果然够2...
<pityonline> happyaron: 干啥呢？
<moriramar> GNUdog: 你自己打的，/me 果然夠2。不就是你2嗎？
<GNUdog> moriramar: 去去去～
<happyaron> pityonline: 犯困呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 以前我是 fedora+ATI的，，現在不是了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你装过fglrx么？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这 log 好大…
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我看到你的 綫下 活動照片
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，官方的顯卡驅動
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 在Fedora 14里？
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯。話說ati安裝應該很好的，，直接在 x11下安裝驅動，，不要xorg.conf配置，把配置也刪除，，除非你要特殊的應用
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，有 銳姐的那個
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我装了rpmfusion的fglrx包，但无法启动了，总是停在ebtables那一步
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我每天下午5点要把环境变回出事点供dev玩，上午再弄掉... 唉，人生啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我說的是 run包
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 去 linuxsir有
<adam8157> hamo: 来这边吹水会影响工作
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有直接链接啊？
<hamo> adam8157: 我是来观摩的...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你说的星际迷航多少集啊？要什么清晰度的？
<adam8157> pityonline: 给你找链接
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 沒有，我看完就關閉了，是今天 4:00多，，無聊翻看 linuxsir歸檔看到的。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，反正我已经见到活的啦
<pityonline> adam8157: 我只有 14G 空间，估计要一集一集下载了
<adam8157> pityonline: 这里的三楼 http://bbs.westlifecn.com/thread-30931-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【BT、EMULE】星际迷航电影版1～11合辑(Star Trek Movie 1～11 Collection) - 漫游影视 Screen Storm - 西城音乐论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> pityonline: 一集1.37G
<pityonline> adam8157: 11集
<pityonline> adam8157: 好像是480P的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 以后就可以叫你  Sheldan 了
<adam8157> pityonline: enen...
<forfun> 想找几个看《Algorithms in C》的朋友一起学习讨论，打好算法基础，有兴趣可以加我QQ250304063，讨论书中的代码和算法等等
<ScarletWolf> forfun: Programming Perls看过么？
<forfun> ScarletWolf： 看完了这本再看那本
<adam8157> gfrog: autotest很熟?
<forfun> ScarletWolf：  Programming Perls属于快餐式的，:-) 《Algorithms in C》是打基础的
<hamo> forfun: Why not CLRS?
<gfrog> adam8157, 自然，咱是搞这玩意的
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 我买了，还没看呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: hogvm malloc failed: Cannot allocate memory 这个正常不?
<gfrog> adam8157, 你能不掐头去尾不。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: stress 的时候...
<gfrog> adam8157, 这都从哪毛出来的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157, s/毛/冒/
<forfun> clrs不够通俗，呵呵，我的数学底子也一般般
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你发log了
<forfun> hamo： 还是 lgorithms in C 更通俗一点
<forfun> hamo： Algorithms inc
<hamo> forfun: 还没看过这个...-
<gfrog> adam8157, 看起来不正常，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157, 按理说stress不会出啥错误的，至少在我这边是这样的
<adam8157> gfrog: 亲娘啊, 真要respin么?
<gfrog> adam8157, cmft
<adam8157> pityonline: 你不回帮我下好了吧 大侠?
<pityonline> adam8157: 空间不够，只能装下10集，帐号发给你邮箱里了，你下载完就删除就好了。
<adam8157> pityonline: 内牛满面
<pityonline> adam8157: 第11集要等你腾出空间自己搞定了
<pityonline> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> pityonline: 感激涕零
<pityonline> adam8157: 不必客气
<tenzu> 好想吃泡面
<adam8157> pityonline: 你什么时候要用空间?
<pityonline> adam8157: 你下载完我再用吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 下完一个删一个就行
<adam8157> pityonline: 好的
<re0eal> 请问如何从字符串如何确认字符集？
<hceasy> 亲们好
<hceasy> 么人？
<hceasy> !BOT
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<adam8157> hceasy: 哭熊好
<hceasy> 囧！
 * GNUdog 困
<re0eal> 木有人知道么？
<hceasy> 在上什么思想道德修养与法律什么的
<adam8157> re0eal: enca
<hceasy> 我手机延迟很高？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你多大了
<gfrog> pityonline, 现在迅雷会员不都接近无限空间了嘛。。。
<jiero> 正常了？
<gfrog> hceasy, 亲你包邮嘛？
<hceasy> ？
<hceasy> 什么包邮？
<lainme> hceasy: 这种课才有意思阿。我其他课都睡觉的
<jiero> 。。。
<hceasy> 没意思
<jiero> hceasy: 其实我很喜欢政治哦。都是假的。
<lainme> 那上其他的课，会觉得更没意思
<jiero> hceasy: 都是美好的事务，学的和实际的差距太大，是乌托邦哦。
<lainme> 语调都不带变的
<lainme> 一直到下课
<hceasy> 想我以前政治也是可厉害的
<adam8157> gfrog: git啊, 有的翻手册都找不到
<hceasy> 算了，貌似手机上IRC延迟太高
<gfrog> adam8157, 你你你你。。。 讨厌。。。
<hceasy> 大学的妹子就是开放，以前哪里敢在老师面前说恋爱
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> gfrog: 这…
<GNUdog> gfrog: 你怎么知道阿蛋好这一口的？
<tusooa> echo *
<gfrog> GNUdog, 蛋蛋竟然irc上回我的推。。。 你说这人，啥人性。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 有没有fcitx4.1.1的deb包或ppa？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345986 rt？ 官方的源好像还没有更新 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2011-09-21 17:54 
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不fo我, 回你干啥 哼哼
<gfrog> adam8157, 。。。 客户端没这功能。。
<ilovezoe> hello world.
<cfy> compile failed
<pityonline> gfrog: 年付的会员是 1PB 的空间
<gfrog> pityonline, 还有这差别。。。
<pityonline> gfrog: 嗯呢，等级制度森严
<jiero> http://joyridelabs.de/game/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Joyride Laboratories - We make Nikki and the Robots!
<AsuraLe> 这是啥游戏？
<pityonline> 下班走人，拜拜各位
<jiero> 毕业了。
<jiero> 中专毕业了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • intel集显进不了unity 3d http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345994 从11.04升级到11.10，intel集显进不了unity 3d，可有人遇到类似的问题？如何解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 amarok — 2011-09-21 18:37 
<metbsd> 安桌系统什么软件能控制软件用网络的流量？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，早阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 在公司等着开电话会议呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 恭喜...
<roylez_> adam8157: 寄一台z32过来好不？
<adam8157> roylez_: z...贵的要死啊!!!
<metbsd> 我下班了，adam还在加班
<adam8157> roylez_: 开会去了 bye
<roylez_> adam8157: 你从公司摸一台就好阿
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
 * jiero 在这里承认roylez_是坏人。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<tenzu> 摸两台,一台寄到天津,运费比上海低
<moriramar> ^k^: 報下時
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 你好。
<moriramar> Hi
<moriramar> 這個延遲太大了吧也……
<^k^> moriramar, 然后发生了什么事？  ㍫ 
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪，你知道z是啥玩意不？
<AsuraLe> ^k^: say something
<tenzu> roylez_: 你想要的,不会是烂东西
<roylez_> tenzu: ....号称zero downtime的大型机，传说中的mainframe
<^k^> AsuraLe, 东西。  ㍫ 
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 难道你是不管啥东西，要了再说？
<tenzu> roylez_: 能卖钱就行,总会有人要
<roylez_> tenzu: 据说可以跑windows，拿来玩魔兽世界
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 可以拿来40开魔兽不？
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 没问题。zVM，跑40个windows都没问题
<AsuraLe> roylez_: ^_^～～～虽然我还是对他没兴趣
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/110921/1838080127021782.jpg   看HP和苹果的开发投入比率
<AsuraLe> 这个能说明什么问题？
<moriramar> roylez_: 這意思是蘋果和惠普果然是騙小朋宇的嗎？
<jiero> 没啥骗的啊。商人和艺术家是一条道路的就是蒙人。
<jiero> 怎么用最小的投入蒙住最多的人。
<roylez_> moriramar: 苹果是高屋建瓴，省了一大笔钱。hp是骗小朋宇的。大于10%的，都是内耗严重的公司
<moriramar> roylez_: 內耗的是？
<roylez_> moriramar: 你是学生娃？
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 哦。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 内耗就是公司内部乱七八糟的各种消耗
<moriramar> roylez_: 對。哦這樣。>10%的開發反而是用在亂七八糟的事上了？
<jiero> 硬件商都是大额投入额。
<jiero> moriramar: 你不是毕业了么。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 是，現在申……
<jiero> 研究生？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 内耗就是相当于中国共产党的什么公开接待费一类的东西
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 好吧……
<moriramar> jiero: 對。
<moriramar> jiero: 削尖腦袋出去。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 为啥你们都喜欢研究生？
<Terry0824> 因为不想桑班
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 不，只是我不想呆在國內而已。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦～～～
<moriramar> Terry0824: 作為藥學專業的人表示工作壓力不大。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我的N900挂挂了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么弄的？
<Terry0824> 工作压力神马的，倒是无所谓，主要是工作很烦啊。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。fat分区垮了。大概丢很多文件。
<jiero> Evanescence: 或者中了windows病毒乱搞了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，那不是用户区么？悲剧的，我早就删掉windows了。。。
<Evanescence> 肚子痛，先上厕所，回来再说
<jiero> Evanescence: 用在别的电脑上转移文件。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你的电脑怎么就没正常过？
<Terry0824> 求教各位，怎么@别人说话？第一天接触irc
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他有说么。。。
<jiero> Terry0824: 你不就是在说么。
<moriramar> Terry0824: 按一個人名字的前幾個字母，再按Tab。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 看错了，是你电脑挂了，这次不是他。。
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 简单说就是输名字+冒号
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 或者加空格或者其他什么的
<moriramar> Terry0824: 另外為什麼工作很煩？我表示還行吧。藥學男生工作帶挑的，找個稍微舒服的不算太難。
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 你也去軍訓去了？多日不見了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 好吧，你特殊，我们都觉得工作很烦，尤其是国内的非巨型公司
<Terry0824> moriramar：假期实习了两个月，就感觉工作很无趣，而且会觉得没有尽头，没有盼头的感觉。。
<moriramar> Terry0824: ……說明你想做些什麼了？
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 你是像说工作本身的事情没做什么，乱七八糟的事情总也没完吧？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 也不是，如果你想做些什麼就很煩，你想混的話很舒服。
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 开学了就忙了
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 差不多是这样
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 中国的现状是，跟工作本身相关的事情不多，乱七八糟的事情永远没完～～
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: ray去年没事是因为他保送大学
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 我就因为讨厌这种情况，从毕业后平均半年 一次～～最快的一次2个月
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 另外也感觉自己学得很水啊……没什么能力，去工作基本也就是打酱油，想幡然悔悟去好好再回炉一下
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: ^_^，中国大学教的是这样的。学的东西拿到工作上发现完全不是那回事～～～
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 是呀，去实习过才认识到自己是多差劲╮(╯▽╰)╭
<namoamitabuddha> 搜索到一个帖子, 发疯了 http://bbs.360.cn/4000002/33154574.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 建议添加vim操作模式 - 360安全浏览器 - 360论坛 _360安全中心 - 国内最大的免费安全平台 - 360安全卫士官方网站 - 网络安全|电脑安全|木马查杀|病毒查杀|查杀流氓软件|查杀恶意软件
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 这不是你学的水的问题，是教育的理论和工作的实际脱钩了～～～
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 我们整个信息安全系工作上觉得没什么压力的都不是成绩多好的，是平时没事在社团、工作室、项目组晃荡的人
<tenzu> namoamitabuddha: 会不会太难为那版主了?
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 所以还是打算回炉一下，修炼一番去。。
<pityonline> 360 网站标题真长……
<tenzu> pityonline: 我觉得2L图亮了
<Warm_HUG> 没挂
<roylez_> tenzu: 刷票脚本又救了我的命了
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 不一定非要回学校修炼，如果你真的想好好修炼，在工作的时候多注意工作上的东西，主动一点更有价值
<pityonline> tenzu: 那我有必要打开链接看看啦
<tenzu> roylez_: 刷车票?
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> pityonline: 不看也无所谓
<tenzu> roylez_: 你要去哪儿?
<namoamitabuddha> Google搜索如何设置特殊字符?
<roylez_> tenzu: 回家
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 其实也有逃避社会的感觉啦。想多赖在校园一阵。也想趁这个机会出国看看。
<tenzu> roylez_: 不要坐动车,不要做高铁
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 中国的大学教育再怎么学，还是和实际工作脱钩的。因为中国的教育是纯理论式的，根本就和实际脱钩
<roylez_> tenzu: 我万岁
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: ^_^，那你把英语练好，直接申请国外研究生
<Warm_HUG> 连理论都算不上，只是形式上的
<tenzu> roylez_: 休假?
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: yo~
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: mo~
<roylez_> tenzu: 10 1
<Terry0824> AsuraLe: 有打算肉身翻墙，不过现在大四了，T和G都还米有准备。英语倒还凑合，就是考试晚了点，可能要“留级”了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我都没意识到这个假期...
<roylez_> tenzu: 悲催仔
<tenzu> roylez_: 反正我过不上
<pityonline> tenzu: 没看出来哪里亮
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你还在外面啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 我笑点低了
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 还没回去
<pityonline> tenzu: 是我没看透
<AsuraLe> Warm_HUG: 本科是形式理论，纯胡扯；硕士是半形式理论，把人家研究过的东西再做一次；博士是纯理论，能不能用不管，反正大家都晕了他就胜利了
 * ghosTM55 来了
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 什么时候走?
<martist> Warm_HUG: 请问你说的是什么专业？
<Warm_HUG> 来了就注定“要去了”
 * ghosTM55 走了
<AsuraLe> Terry0824: 国外研究生你不一定非要大四考，你可以认真复习一年并有针对性的做一些东西然后再去考
<Warm_HUG> martist: 我只是个教育上的失败者，我的话没有参考意义
<martist> Warm_HUG: 呵呵，对你的话题感兴趣。
<GNUdog> 图书馆里竟然木有 IPv6 
<Terry0824> GNUdog: 你咋没去演讲
<GNUdog> 错了，学报
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 有 wifi 啊
<Terry0824> GNUdog: 主席台划水党么。。
<Warm_HUG> martist: 管理高校的非学术人员都补十年 ”葡萄糖酸德“ ，然后再谈其他
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 划水的话，我就不来了
<Terry0824> GNUdog: 哎呀，要不要我带一帮兄弟去给你捧场
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 去死
<Terry0824> GNUdog: “学长，挂科怎么办”
<GNUdog> Terry0824: 挂科不是问题
<GNUdog> 问题是实习连税都不让交
<sikao_lfs> 对了，比较好奇，今天中午发生了什么？为什么当时我进来看到整个频道才13个人？后来突然有个时间段全部人就回来了？是不是大家登录的服务器不一样，而且这2个服务器之间联系断了？这是否表明大家首先登录的服务器点就不一样？
<mao1> sikao_lfs: 我也有这样的发现，在另外一个聊天室我都成管理员了
<sikao_lfs> mao1: 当时你们那边的聊天频道是多少人？这个到底表明我们成员分布有什么特别的？
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 13个？最少的时候我看到只有3个人
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 我是中午才上来的，早上有事了不清楚情况。
<tenzu> sikao_lfs: mao1 AsuraLe google "netsplit"
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 我说的就是中午
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 详细解释一下呗
<AsuraLe> tenzu
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 自己google
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 坏人，都不讲解以下
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 还要google,这么麻烦
<Warm_HUG> google一下为什么让你Google一下
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 坏坏你想百度么?
<GNUdog> 好困 = =
<AsuraLe> GNUdog: 那去睡觉呗
<GNUdog> AsuraLe: 不喜欢
<Evanescence> jiero: 我回来了
<lilin> 请问，我的电脑开放了42981和52926这两个端口，有没有问题啊
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 呃，偶尔撞墙也会××一下
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 能查到东西也行
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 。。。。你干吗最近总是说一句话就没了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我肚子疼，去 上厕所了。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: @@
<Evanescence> jiero: 我回来了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你不看我发言的么？
<jiero> Evanescence: hi
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我又不能一直盯着IRC。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 现在修好了吗？我刚才趁上厕所的时间把N900系统给备份了，用那个bootmenubackup
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额。。。。我说的那句就是最后一句啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 好吧，没看到那一句就。。。看到了前面的～～
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有。
<jiero> Evanescence: case有用啊。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 为啥你每天都在修你的电子设备？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我连 cp命令都懒得用了。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他是这里最折腾的哦。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哪有每天都在修？我最近都没更换系统，除了那次kubuntu-mobile是意外！！没注意的时候aptitude已经写在很多了。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 因为我是对virtual package操作的写在动作。没注意那个virtual package是这样。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 准备装 testdisk，找到丢失的东西，然后再。。。fsck。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我以防啥问题给系统无法启动了
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩。不错的办法
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是我感觉你每天都会有一样东西出问题
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个倒是。我的确每天都能遇到问题，解决的少的多，结果task列表上已经很长一串了。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不过不影响正常使用，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 。。。。。我如果出来一个问题就一定要把他解决掉
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那会浪费你真正的时间，比如我现在学python，真正的时间应该用在看python书，或者写代码上
<metbsd> n900是什么配置啊
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: bug经常有，自己写出点东西来才是王道
<sikao_lfs> nasd进程端口8000监听？这是个什么东东？
<sikao_lfs> Network Audio System server
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 当然我也不是什么问题都会去解决，有些东西我也会忽略掉，不过我很喜欢研究这些东西运作的原理
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。没有testdisk！！！
<Evanescence> jiero: ubuntu有testdisk啊，而且N900上也有啊
<Evanescence> 虽然没有用过，不过安装着
<jiero> Evanescence: 是吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩
 * jiero 难道名称不是 testdisk。。。被aptitude惯的不行，apt不会用了。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 就是 testdisk
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我都TAB出来了
<jiero> AsuraLe:  apt-get install testdisk 没有。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: apt-get install test然后狂点TAB
<AsuraLe> jiero: 话说我是testing的源..
<jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧。我的是 extra-devel
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: testdisk 是磁盘检测？
<adam8157> jiero: 就叫testdisk
<jiero> AsuraLe: 是文件恢复。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你也来搅和什么。。。是 n900 
<AsuraLe> jiero: @@果然不能通过名字看功能么～～
 * jiero 在 fapman里找到了。。。被合二为一称为 recovery-tools 了。。。
<jiero> 晕菜了
<Evanescence> jiero: ubuntu 11.10还是testdisk啊，我搜索到，已安装
<jiero> Evanescence: 我在 N900上装的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。在linux上的功能完整些
<jiero> Evanescence: 但是根本不认啊。。。 难不成可以 ssh软件？
<jiero> Evanescence: 对了。SSH可以用本机软件搞对面的东西么。
<Evanescence> jiero: linux不认N900分区？怎么可能？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我的就没认过。
<Evanescence> jiero: 比如你从linuxssh到N900，可以在ssh里用N900上的命令
<Evanescence> jiero: 你插上N900，一般是sdb多少的
<jiero> Evanescence: /home/user 一直不认，现在 2个都识别为不可识别的分区。
<jiero> Evanescence:  sdb
<Evanescence> jiero: 用linux上的testdisk直接作用在N900分区上
<jiero> Evanescence: 那样也能挂载？
<soiamso> jiero: http://www.360buy.com/product/429171.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【华为S7 Slim】华为 S7 Slim（白色）WCDMA/GSM 非定制 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> Evanescence: 不识别不能挂载的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不用 挂在，挂在就无法操作数据了
<jiero> soiamso: 打岔。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。我试试。
<soiamso> jiero: 直接 N900 出二手
<jiero> soiamso: ？
<Evanescence> jiero: 只是测试，先别忙着真正写入，万一错的，就悲剧了，先看看能不能读取分区
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。好久不用 testdisk了。。。
<jiero> 在一点点的搜。。。初始没有找到。
<jiero> Evanescence: 能读取。正在分析中。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是吧，不用挂载的，如果可能最好用dd命令备份，不过我不知道怎么用dd备份
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs中的快捷键 M-S-down 将当前分支向下移动，这个M=alt，S指的是？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346007 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkz1986 — 2011-09-21 20:18 
<jiero> Evanescence: 我发傻了。。。发现不论哪个字体，文字是Linux都很顺眼。。。
<jiero> lol
<cfy> Evanescence: dd if=<source-file> of=<destination-file>
<wmll> Debian 要显示粗体宋要安装哪个包？
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵，我比较喜欢手写字体，除了这个频道要用到中文，还有浏览器，一般都不用中文，手写的英文字体看起来很可爱的
<jiero> 哦。我也写个做出来 :D
<jiero> 新闻： Wikimedia 放出了他们的 服务器 设置文件  —— Ubuntu最大客户之一，很有参考价值吧。
<soiamso> jiero: 可能修改到接近不是ubuntu了
<jiero> soiamso: ......人家没那么闲吧。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 只要程序用linux的库，用什么发行版没有区别吧
<jiero> soiamso: 有人免费维护多好。
<jiero> soiamso: 好吧。我不知道。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你弄的怎么样了？
<jiero> Evanescence: 找完后，掉了。。。
<leave> 0.0
<Evanescence> jiero: 掉了？啥意思
<jiero> Evanescence: 它找完了，过程中显示 FAT32，结果是啥都没有。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 所以无可恢复。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 试试别的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 没什么可以实验了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 分区都找不到。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。试试别的恢复工具，windows下的gnieusdisk还是不错的
<leave> 第一次IRC……晕完
<wmll> 现在很窝火阿，宋体没有粗体显示了
<jiero> Evanescence: 谢啦。
<Cherrot> wmll: 宋体本来就没有粗体啊
<wmll> libfreetpye6和libxft2都装了
<wmll> Cherrot: 可以通过其它办法搞出粗体显示效果的吧
<Cherrot> wmll: 我用的所有宋体都没有粗体，要么是软件处理显示成粗体，要么用其他粗体字体代替，比如黑体
<wmll> Cherrot: 怎么软件处理显示成粗体？
<Cherrot> wmll: 那我就不清楚了……很多软件都可以，包括office
<wmll> Debian早就可以模拟出粗体的，但现在不知道怎么回事，不知道卸载了什么包
<simon__> debian感觉bug不少，我每次用Xmanager连接G2.3桌面，然后退出，如此反复几次，桌面进程彻底死掉，查看报错日志贴到google上，才发现有人报类似的一样情况
<simon__> 好像跟最新的C1,C2 CPU省电有关，只有关掉acpi才没有这种问题。。
<metbsd> ddbian其实还是挺垃圾的
<wmll> debian ....
<metbsd> 大便
<wmL> > time.now
<wmL> > Time.now
<^k^> wmL, 2011-09-21 20:57:02 +0800
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 抱歉，没能找到以太网卡 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346010 在终端输入sudo pppoeconf后 提示 "抱歉，没能找到以太网卡。如果您确实有网卡并且未被自动检测到，您可能需要通过 modconf 来手动加载驱动。现在启动modconf吗？" 按回车后 提示“/usr/sbin/pppoedonf: 523: modconf: not found” google ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<imtxc> hi
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍬ 
<wmL> hi
<^k^> wmL, 好  ㍭ 
<forfun> adam8157： 呵呵，又挂着呢？
<adam8157> forfun: irc在线 == 我在线
<forfun> adam8157： faint……
<forfun> adam8157： 挂着私聊还是在干别的
<Cherrot> adam8157: 骚扰你
<adam8157> forfun: 该干啥干啥, 有人找我就说话...
<adam8157> Cherrot: ?
<Cherrot> adam8157: 没事儿 骚扰一下
<adam8157> Cherrot: ?
<Cherrot> adam8157: 好吧 没事儿了 :)
<adam8157> 呵呵 开个玩笑
<Terry0824> 推荐个视频http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTIwMTU3NzAw.html 自动化的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ABB FlexPicker Robots - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Evanescence> 有人知道mldonkey是怎么发布文件的吗？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 发布文件？共享不就行了？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 直接共享？然后要怎么得到共享文件的地址？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 右键 计算链接 好像是这个名字
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 谢谢了
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 就可以给你一个ed2k链接了
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 哦 我说的是在sancho下，web界面下操作方式应该就不一样了
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 恩
<Cherrot> Terry0824: 这些手好可爱~
<Terry0824> Cherrot: 感觉好强力啊。。感觉自己好渺小啊
<Cherrot> Terry0824: 哪天我们不会躺在上面等个手来抓我们吧……
<Terry0824> Cherrot: 会被强力的机器人认出来丢下去的吧。。
<Cherrot> Terry0824: 会抓我胸吗……好怕怕 :D
<tusooa> mldonkey?那 localhost:4080 #或者 telnet localhost 4000 #这样的.从来不用其他界面的
<tusooa> 其实吾一般下载都是用axel. bt用transmission
 * Cherrot 兔嫂~
<tenzu_> tusooa: 你大名远扬了
<tusooa> .
<Cherrot> XD
<Cherrot> :-))
<mao1> 有一个刻录linux usb的软件 u....什么什么的，忘记什么名字了
<mao1> 大家谁记得
<tenzu_> unetbootin
<mao1> 谢谢
<tenzu_> no problem
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的大小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346016 我是用wubi安装的ubuntu的，当时在安装的时候，我的硬盘比较小就分配了15个G，我对ubuntu的大小以及几个软件安装后的大小完全没有概念，不知道怎么查看它大小？还有想要扩大硬盘的大小怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cfxzfx123 — 2011-09-21 21:56 
<AsuraLe> 我今天才知道了一个据说很牛的U盘刻录
<oooo4dzd> 什么
<mao1> AsuraLe: 什么软件
<oooo4dzd> dd？
<AsuraLe> 稍等以下
<AsuraLe> multisystem
<oooo4dzd> 多系统刻录？
<DawnFantasy> U盘刻录？
<AsuraLe> 恩，多系统U盘刻录 
<AsuraLe> mao1: 据说可以同时引导N个系统
<mao1> AsuraLe: 法语官网
<ilovezoe> 有点uwyc.冷
<lin_victor> k
<king-egg> 呜呜   想破解无线密码呢
<king-egg> 没钱上网了
<forfun> 装个宽带也用不了多少钱……
<mao1> AsuraLe: 怎么下载啊
<AsuraLe> mao1: 马上
<king-egg> 谁让咱是学生呢  难道在宿舍装吗
<Terry0824> 宿舍难道不能装宽带吗。。
<king-egg> 还有  马上就离开校门了   最多3天  就走了  
<king-egg> 宿舍装不现实
<AsuraLe> mao1: http://liveusb.info/multisystem/install-depot-multisystem.sh.tar.bz2
<tenzu_> 3G
<king-egg> 我的移动Wlan时间用完了  
<Terry0824> 好吧。很多学校都是那种201宽带的，比较happy
<mao1> AsuraLe: 这是个脚本啊
<AsuraLe> mao1: 就是这个
<king-egg> 今天把我gmbox.tar.gz装上了  
<AsuraLe> mao1: 运行脚本就可以安装了
<king-egg> 不过打开得在终端打开  麻烦  
<mao1> AsuraLe: 这个是安装脚本是吧
<AsuraLe> mao1: 额
<AsuraLe> mao1: 是的
<mao1> AsuraLe: 完了 我把xterm给卸载了
<king-egg> 后来 我又用app   装上了 
<king-egg> app源吧   啥的 忘了 
<king-egg> 哈哈  
<mao1> AsuraLe: 出错 Error: xterm 
<AsuraLe> mao1: 你没装xterm吧？
<mao1> AsuraLe: 是啊，以前我把xterm卸载了
<king-egg> 一会就下   我下载了个  minidwep   我要破解  2班一个孩子的无线密码   哈哈  那我就能上了 
<king-egg> 还不要钱的
<mao1> AsuraLe: 不能享用了
<rnimeio> 怎么破解无线密码？
<king-egg> 听我哥说  这个得需要java环境的
<king-egg> 汗死
<ilovezoe> mao1: 重新安装
<AsuraLe> mao1: 稍等以下
<mao1> rnimeio: backtrack 好像能破解密码，不过没试过
<rnimeio> 就java就可以了么/
<king-egg> A哥  来了  你也不里我？？
<king-egg> 不知道阿   我现在只是试试  看看能不能  我也不懂的
<AsuraLe> mao1: 你用gedit 打开，把xterm 改成你现在的term
<mao1> AsuraLe: 太厉害了你，我试试
<king-egg> 这个聊天软件杂就不支持  表情呢  拿多爽了 
<king-egg> 肯定帅的  
<king-egg> 我A 哥
<AsuraLe> mao1: 这个。。。。。一般情况下不都是调用出错么？
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 你啥时候来的？
<king-egg> 刚到的   嘿嘿 
<AsuraLe> mao1: 我改了，可以，提示管理员权限
<rnimeio> 你用什么登陆IRC的
<king-egg> 用  xchat
<king-egg> 我也只会这个   
<king-egg> 其他的  我进不去这个服务器  找不到大家 
<king-egg> 我笨阿。。。。
<rnimeio> 我pidgin
<rnimeio> 好像还可以用empathy登陆。但是那个我也没试过
<mao1> AsuraLe: 嘿嘿 还是先放放吧 校园网没办法连国外的网站
<king-egg> 额   我找不到大家  上次我不记得了 啥软件  找不到 
<king-egg> 杂没法阿  
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 终于回来了
<mao1> AsuraLe: 不过这个软件看起来挺酷的
<AsuraLe> mao1: 怎么呢？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: y
<king-egg> 我用vpn天天上外国的 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 找房彻底失败
<baker> vpn现在什么价钱？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 什么时候到你这里来蹭网络
<king-egg> 我的是免费的额
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 找 stuttgart 吧
<rnimeio> 你有vpn的代理网址么
<rnimeio> 给我一个看看
<Jagdwurst> Jagdwurst: 学生票坐不到
<mao1> AsuraLe: 校园网连不了国外网站
<king-egg> 额  自己申请去 
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 课表比较满，可以是晚上或者周末
<king-egg> www.fly38.com
<baker> 校园网表示压力很大
<AsuraLe> mao1: 哦，你改了以后直接,/运行阿，不要sh 
<rnimeio> 好的。我看到了。谢谢啊
<king-egg> 自己申请去  我用这个vpn上毛网  玩美服游戏   很爽
<Cherrot> king-egg: ....
<king-egg> 额  我说的有点放肆了   
<king-egg> 移动那家伙把 那网站屏蔽了  没办法  我只能想方设法的
<rnimeio> vpn我以前也有但是被封杀了
<king-egg> 那就自己上我说的那个网站申请去阿    
<king-egg> 免费3天呢 
<rnimeio> 啊，就三天啊
<rnimeio> 不是永久免费的？、
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 你用的收费vpn？
<rnimeio> 没限制流量吧
<AsuraLe> rnimeio: 。。。你想的也太好了吧？
<king-egg> 免费的额    
<rnimeio> 不是啊。我以前是用免费而且是永久的。但是被封杀了
<AsuraLe> 免费多少天的这种应该都是不限制流量的，
<king-egg> 没阿  啥也不限制  
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 吓了一跳 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346018 刚开始使用的时候，记得是20名上下，一转眼，已经第6位了....吓了一跳 arch的上升势头很强劲啊，上面的openSUSE debian在下降.. http://distrowatch.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Havanna — 2011-09-21 22:20 
<AsuraLe> 对了，听说 kde 4.5又变强势了？
<king-egg> 汗了  不会用  minidwep  更不会用 OpenJDK java6
<king-egg> 不知道怎么搞
<rnimeio> 没用jdk-7？
<baker> 那岂不是可以在试用期过完之后，不断换新号继续试用
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 你要写java ?
<king-egg> 是的  但是一个ip只能申请一个号的
<rnimeio> 你是拨号上网
<king-egg> 没阿  用minidwep破解无线的  但是听哥说得需要java环境的
<king-egg> 不是的额   我的是移动Wlan
<baker> 那就囧了 我的公网IP是固定的
<linuxer> 都是大牛啊。
<AsuraLe> 写java 直接 elcipte
<AsuraLe> 写java 直接 eclipse
<rnimeio> eclipse？
<king-egg> 我不会写阿  
<linuxer> 原来linux的世界是那么的诱人。
<king-egg> 我只是想用minidwep破解密码
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 那你折腾jdk干吗？
<rnimeio> 安装eclipse啊
<king-egg> 我哥说需要java环境支持
<rnimeio> 这很明白的
<king-egg> 所以我就装了个 
<Cherrot> king-egg: 那 JRE就行了
<king-egg> java环境是啥  
<rnimeio> 有没有安装tomcat服务器？
<king-egg> 我知道windows里就有java环境的
<king-egg> 全称呢  我怕我找不到
<Cherrot> king-egg: 让java程序跑起来的虚拟机
<king-egg> 。。。。。
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 满世界到处都有java环境
<rnimeio> jvm？
<king-egg> 没阿  我在ubuntu中心  没有找到阿 
<Cherrot> sun-java-jre
<king-egg> 6b20-1.9.9-0ubuntu1~10.10.2 (openjdk-6-jre)
<king-egg> 我下载的就是这个阿 
<Pwnna> ..
<king-egg> 。。。。别笑  我不懂英文
<king-egg> 。。。
<Pwnna> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> 默哀。。 
<Pwnna> 学英文。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你今天reglunglabor没去?
<Pwnna> learn2engrish 
<Pwnna> o.o
<alvin_rxg> 没
<king-egg> 在学呢  
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在电脑经常死机。。
<AsuraLe> Pwnna: learn english 就可以了，干吗还要learn2?
<Pwnna> log里面什么都没有。
<king-egg> OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime  我下载的是这个
<Pwnna> AsuraLe: 搞笑的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 優化內存，優化swap
<AsuraLe> Pwnna: :-)～～
<AsuraLe> 表示最近swap就没用过
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Pwnna> 好像不是这个问题
<Pwnna> 我没有内存的问题了， CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ swap跟 rtfs一個分區，最好少用。。。處分是 一個硬碟兩個盤片的
<Pwnna> 不知道是什么。。过几天才这样。。
<king-egg> 算了  你们都不管我  欺负新手阿  天理不公阿 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ swap跟 rtfs一個分區，最好少用。比較好的是 一個硬碟兩個盤片的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，我也遇到。。
<king-egg> 埃  
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: swp只能单独分区吧？
<rnimeio> 我没分swap一样可以用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 一個硬盤是 swap..最好找以前那種 8G硬盤的
<AsuraLe> rnimeio: 会卡， swap 就相当于windows的虚拟缓存
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我经常这样。。每几天什么都不动了。。连CAPSLOCK的灯都不动了。。
<Pwnna> 很随机啊
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 靠，找不到那种了。。。。我直接分了个5G给他
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我是有時會很卡的。。
<king-egg> 下线了 888
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦。。那就只允許一個頁的文件交換
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 如果单独丢一个硬盘给他呢？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 他能交换很多？现在上哪里去给他找个8G的硬盘。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 單獨就可以 用2～3個頁面。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 二手的，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 二手也难找吧～～～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那得九几年的机器上的了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ... 去 二三四綫城市，，有很多的
<simon__> 请问在linux下如何修改自动休眠的超时时间？或者配置文件在哪？给我点线索我自己去搜，在网上google了很多，没找到相关线索
<AsuraLe> simon__: 这个好像属于 屏幕保护那一陀管
<CyrusYzGTt> simon__§ 貌似圖形的系統設置 控制中心有的。。
<simon__> 因为没有开图形界面，只能在cli界面下修改
<hello_> simon__: :)
<hello_> simon__: :) cli me too.
<CyrusYzGTt> .. NB..
<hello_> simon__: :) cli me too.How can you input chinese?
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，不會，，
<simon__> 其实我手机上的linux操作系统，d900上装的。。。。每次会自动休眠
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: log里面*什么*都没有
<Pwnna> 疯掉
<rnimeio> hello_ 你不会没汉语输入法吧
<rnimeio> 会不会说汉语啊
<hello_> simon__: you are right!
<hello_> rnimeio: you are right!
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看管理的 /proc/sys/vm下的都是跟優化有關的
<hello_> rnimeio: i can speek.but can`t input right now...
<rnimeio> 那你就下载输入法啊。很快的
<hello_> rnimeio: any advice?
<rnimeio> 我用的是搜狗
<rnimeio> 你习惯用五笔。还是拼音？
<hello_> rnimeio: i am using irssi in framebuffer cli debian
<simon__> 是这个，基于debian改的。。。。手机用的是移动版的intel 500MHZ的CPU，有人想办法移植了上来。。http://unilinux.4fan.cz/?page=titchy
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux on HTC Universal
<hello_> rnimeio: both.
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉不是内存问题
<rnimeio> 其实我还没用过五笔。你比我牛啊
<simon__> 默认只装了x-windows界面，在这个界面里找不到有关休眠的开关之类的GUI
<oneIeaf> 五笔好呀
<hello_> rnimeio: !!!
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ，，幾乎都是這個問題，，起碼 邋遢文件的 延時，，io的寫入，與內存的關係
<oneIeaf> 拼音不好的，用五笔很好的
<tenzu> 还以为是一夜
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不是延迟。。就卡死了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ .. 可能你在 5秒內有超過 內存讀寫的文件吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 有加内存的必要， urbanterror 偶尔会卡一下，读东西的时候卡……
<savr> does it snow in shanghai?
<simon__> 是的，我在上海
<savr> google says yes
<simon__> 你怎么知道的？
<savr> simon__: I know how to use Google
 * tenzu 觉得最近人好多
<simon__> 呵呵，google也能查到我在哪里？首先如何获得我的公网IP地址的啊?
 * dumb1224 lowered his head...
<tenzu> simon__ [~simon@114.93.112.0]
<simon__> ............
<savr> laowai knows everything
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ - - zai zhe li ,,ni shi lao wai..
<simon__> 先申明,我是南京人,只是在上海工作...我不是上海人
<savr> laowai is big, powerful, knowing and strong
<savr> yes
<xiangfu> simon__, 'curl config.me'
<savr> Nanjing will be part of Shanghai in another 50 years
<xiangfu> simon__, sorry. it's 'curl ifconfig.me' 能查到自己的公网地址
<simon__> curl ifconfig.me
<simon__> curl ifconfig.simon__
<xiangfu> simon__, no. 在你的terminal 里运行
<namoamitabuddha> 請教vim如何做若幹行刪除第一個Word?
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, dw
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 需要若幹行
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 例如1,$
<simon__> 是的，我的公网IP是114.93.112.0
<alvin_rxg> 1,$dw ?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 而且我要做的是dW
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不行
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: then regex
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不會
<namoamitabuddha> 有簡單辦法麽
<alvin_rxg>  :1,$s/^\w\+//
<forfun> adam8157： 你在哪个公司就职
<adam8157> forfun: red hat
<namoamitabuddha> 如何對某個文本文件for讓每行依次賦值進某個變量, 例如$i
<forfun> adam8157： 噢，我刚看到一个red hat的kernel测试职位的招聘启事
<adam8157> forfun: 我就是那个组的...
<namoamitabuddha> 嗯?
<namoamitabuddha> 例如bash腳本
 * tenzu 看成了red hot,这该死的monaco
<forfun> adam8157： 恩，有文件系统测试和通用测试两个职位
<adam8157> forfun: 还要招个网络的
<jervis> 搞个宏也可以的呀
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<forfun> adam8157： 测试职位的话年薪10W？
<jervis> qa 0 dw j q      然后n@a
<adam8157> forfun: 我先前给你说的是开发
<adam8157> forfun: 私聊
<namoamitabuddha> 鍵盤宏, 哦, 我以後學習下
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 需要那个行直接取就可以了。用sed. 
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 我需要所有行
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, for line in $ (cat file.txt) do echo "$ line" done 
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 需要像for那樣
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 好的, 我測試
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, while read line do command done < FILE
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, while read LINE do COMMAND done < FILE
<adam8157> forfun: 你看到的招聘启事说的?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: thanks
<adam8157> forfun: 求链接...
<adam8157> forfun: 既然那个链接这么说的, 你可以把链接发到这里来
<forfun> http://www.sosalary.com/bbs/thread-574255-1-1.html
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, sed 很强大。
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: dig能不能只顯示一個IP
<adam8157> 原来, 这个是boss发的...http://www.sosalary.com/bbs/thread-574255-1-1.html
<tenzu> 年薪100K
<forfun> 呵呵，年薪10W
<tenzu> 似乎不多
<ineed> tenzu: 什么工作？
<lerosua> tenzu 算下来，其实一个月是9k
<tenzu> ineed: 看forfun发的链接
<tenzu> lerosua: 扣税什么的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 那个是至少...
<ineed> tenzu: 今天freenode到底怎么了？
<lerosua> tenzu 绝对地扣税加三险一金，最后拿到手的，7k多，再去掉你租房，伙食，省点的变存5k
<adam8157> lerosua: 经验人士
<tenzu> adam8157: 不吃不喝在帝都买房子试试
<lerosua> adam8157: 大家的工资组成都这样啊
<tenzu> ineed: netsplit,不知道原因
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: sed如何保留最後一個word其他全部刪除?
<lerosua> IT人士都表面风光
<adam8157> tenzu: 没想在帝都买房
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  199933281
<tenzu> adam8157: 那得看拉姆的意愿
<alvin_rxg> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: alvin_rxg 加入游戏 (2/4)  199941234
<lerosua> adam8157: 那你的住房公积金白交了
<alvin_rxg> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: alvin_rxg 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  199953109  199953109
<adam8157> lerosua: 我不是北京户口哦, 可以提
<lerosua> adam8157: 你是农村户口吗
<alvin_rxg> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: alvin_rxg 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  199971328  199971328
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: namoamitabuddha 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  199981281
<alvin_rxg>                !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: alvin_rxg 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  199983812  199983812
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: namoamitabuddha 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  199984234  199984234
<adam8157> lerosua: 我们那里不分
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: namoamitabuddha 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  199994062  199994062
<tenzu> op来砍bot
<adam8157> lerosua: 之前是, 后来上大学, 再转回去就不是了
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: namoamitabuddha 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  200000468  200000468
<lerosua> adam8157: 北京公积金规定了只有外地农村户口才能提出来。
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_eyMEO> DDW: namoamitabuddha 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  200007359  200007359
<alvin_rxg> !noddw
<^k^> namoamitabuddha: .. ..
<lerosua> adam8157: 所以你悲剧了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§
<forfun> adam8157： 你还是管理员……刚注意到……哈哈
<adam8157> lerosua: 租房有发票可以提, 辞职去外省可以提, 变了国籍可以提
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: ?
<lerosua> adam8157: 你提过了？
<adam8157> lerosua: 同事有先例
<adam8157> lerosua: 薇菜和jyf正在准备提
<lerosua> adam8157: 他们是租房提吧。租房提好像也提不全啊
<adam8157> forfun: 刚把帽子带上
<adam8157> lerosua: 可以的 我准备果断时间操作下
<namoamitabuddha> sed如何只保留最後一個Word
<lerosua> adam8157: 祝你成功。
<adam8157> lerosua: :)
<lerosua> adam8157: 那可是笔不少的钱的
<adam8157> lerosua: 嗯嗯嗯
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, awk 比较方便 
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 怎麽做
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: awk我知會print $1
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, cat FILE | awk '{print $NF}' > NEW_FILE
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: thanks
<ineed> adam8157: 你把lubotu2踢了呗
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, cat FILE | sed 's/^.* //' > NEW_FILE 
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: awk沒有局部變量
<adam8157> ineed: 那个机器人确实有点烦 但是他不在公共说话
<alvin_rxg> adam8157 has kicked lubotu2 (lubotu2)
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 有，自己看吧。很强大
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 哪有?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 函數的局部變量
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你个有op的装傻
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 官方說法是沒的
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 我没细看过。不过awk sed 应该能完成你要的工作了。
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 抱歉，我智商是有点低。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: ...
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 因為我不會perl
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 我也不会
<CyrusYzGTt> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<BluebirdShao> fvwm & fluxbox 兄弟们推荐哪个？
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 你们这怎么分级？
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 我忘了, 我記得正則表達式裏面有懶惰匹配啥的, 怎麽搞的
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 就是最長匹配和最短匹配
<BluebirdShao> 我现在在用 gnome, 可是不知道为什么，跑大的程序总是卡呀
<BluebirdShao> 玩个 vmware 卡得我连 irc 都动不了
<CyrusYzGTt> lubotu2§ I 已經在 忽略tables 忽略 you 了
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluebirdShao> emacs 也卡得不行
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 初學不建議fvwm
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddwq
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 機器好建議用kvm
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 虛擬機的話
<BluebirdShao> namoamitabuddha: 机器是 i3 , 2G, nv 独显
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddwe
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 跑kvm
<ineed> #test
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 你是怎么确定的是 gnome 的问题？
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 內核虛擬化, 不要用vmware
<BluebirdShao> namoamitabuddha: kde 呢？
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 不是kde
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo 忽略 lubotu2 成功
<namoamitabuddha> BluebirdShao: 我說你用的虛擬機程序
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: 我也不知道问题出在哪里，反正开大的程序机器就不动
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 你最好DEBUG一下，看看到底是什么程序占用CPU
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你的xchat是什么版本？
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: how-to debug?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 2.8.8
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 那你是猜的是GNOME :) 你可以把gnome 都干掉，再运行看看。
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: 用 alt+f2?
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: 运行在 terminal 下面？
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 开一个xterm ，只要不是gnome-terminal 的就可以啊
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: 没了 gnome 我没有其他桌面了
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 要桌面干什么？
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: xterm 那个字体难看呀，我都不想说
<xiangfu> 你不是找出问题吗。
<xiangfu> 找出问题，解决它，DONE ：）
<xiangfu> 你直接把GNOME换了，也许问题还在 ：）
<BluebirdShao> xiangfu: 把 gnome 干掉，google-chrome 怎么用呀？
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao, 有什么关系？为什么不能用？
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: gnome能幹掉?
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 为什么不能？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 这怎么分级的？
<BluebirdShao> namoamitabuddha: 我也在郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我用的是默認設置
<BluebirdShao> 睡觉先啦
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: kill不干净吧
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 为什么？
<ineed> adam8157: 是不是有段时间没看见OT?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 很多process
<adam8157> ineed: en
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, :) 不多 
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-21 23:45:02 +0800
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 多的很, 还不如relogin到其他session
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, ps aux | grep gnome- | awk '{print $11}'  | wc -l 
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu: 不一定有gnome这个头啊
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 那就不是gnome 的 :)
<xiangfu> namoamitabuddha, 调试吗。先试试再说。：D
<xiangfu> 睡了
<namoamitabuddha> 睡了
<savr> I'm so happppppppy
<savr> just got a very good deal
<savr> anyway bye
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你今天没去reglunglabor?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你帮我 amule 两个东西吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 啥
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你的网多快?
<alvin_rxg> 16
<alvin_rxg> 正 100k 下载
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: １６的多少钱?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不用太快
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我可能明天或者后天
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你明天也有很多课?
<alvin_rxg> 明天10点开始，到5点半
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: alice 16M, 25€. 前6个月 15€
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 靠，比我 O2  还贵
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 比我 O2  还便宜
<DawnFantasy> 那是orange。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Jagdwurst> - - !
<ofan> hello
<ofan> good afternoon
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍙ 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你有 gebjgd 的鸡末？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 　神马时候有空一起打扫卫生?    我可能周末又要去看房了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我周末会打扫的。
<alvin_rxg> 啥 鸡末?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: gmail
<alvin_rxg> 有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你什么时候去摸哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 930
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 跟他说ZTE的卡是networkmanager原因，其他工具每次都能成功拨号
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 几日?
<alvin_rxg> 9月30，10月3，10月4，10月5
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近我又要开始打扫和卖东西了，也不知道下次什么时候去，去了以后还回不回来
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我是指如果这个周末去的话，可能就回不来了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 来回又费钱又费时间
<alvin_rxg> 呃，那得明天下午了，5点半上完课过来
<Jagdwurst> 好的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 明天要跑一大堆地方去开证明
<alvin_rxg> 那家具啥的咋处理呢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这个星期能处理的处理，床之类的留给房东了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 现在的日子过的太苦逼了
<alvin_rxg> 跟他们说过了？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 　还没
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那里好像也没有　dvbt
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> alice 看 tudou，无障碍满速度
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那说不定o2也满速
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 查了一堆 ZTE 的协议，总算调好了，每次都能拨上号
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恭喜
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-22
<dungeon_jiero> 早上好，各位水仙。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: ...
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 你睡醒了？
<dungeon_jiero> royl
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 在卖东西。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: garage sale?
<dungeon_jiero> roylez不是。。。在小卖铺里。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: ...cash converter?
<YeLee> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20110922/114132.html 求证实
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/807a1f1cjw1dlcq0r76pkg.gif
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 干的不错。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7eaae642jw1dlc7nwg8ahg.gif
<mao1> 郁闷，ubuntu启动速度变慢了，比原来足足满了十秒
<dungeon_jiero> roylez。。。
<mao1> 以前都是十四秒
<mao1> 现在变成了二十五秒
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 有些东西装了就那样噢。不知道神呢。
<jarodlau> nihao
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 我近来也没有装什么乱七八糟的软件，/etc/rc2.d/里只有9个文件
<jarodlau>  
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 不知道哦。桌面慢了可能。
<jarodlau> 大家好
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 桌面倒一直还是很快的
<^k^> jarodlau, 好  ㍠ 
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 我说的是桌面启动
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 我倒是从内存里划出一块挂载到/tmp
<dungeon_jiero> 内存不小啊。我只有 512MB 
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://shechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/5754151fcb2f8ccd5b988c0.gif?w=320&h=180
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 桌面启动指的是从什么时候开始啊，是从出现了登录界面开始吗
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 登录之后。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez; 主席真闲
<gehaowu> ;-)
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: /kick
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 从出现登录界面到完全启动倒是不慢
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://i.imgur.com/nuR4V.gif
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://i.imgur.com/eig7y.jpg
<gehaowu> 有弄过hybrid的不？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席，告诉我怎么护肤吧。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 大小眼 http://i.imgur.com/w8V75.jpg
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 我又不护肤
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我感觉皮上到处都是疤痕哦。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 据说别人都是洗脸的————不仅仅是只用水洗。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我是不洗脸的。。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez:  http://imgur.com/gallery/CYyjU
<^k^> ⇪ ti: This picture brought to you by pure awesomeness.... - Imgur 
<mao1> linux电源管理怎么优化啊
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/uQVzM.png 买个游戏都死贵死贵的Linux没人玩哦。
<dungeon_jiero> mao1:  加入精英行列改内核写驱动吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 告诉我护肤注意事项。
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 这个...貌似不是我能做得了的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 需要用护肤品么/
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 重在参与
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 我现在越来越懒搞配置了。
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 哈哈，我连个printf写着都费劲
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 我都不知道那个是什么哦。
<mao1> dungeon_jiero: 现在我的水平还是搞搞配置
<dungeon_jiero> mao1: 随意你
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我正在听一首讨厌的歌。你也来。。。Part 1 of Disabled emotions suite by Zero-Project
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/155906.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: project managing真是好东西....
<AsuraLe> 为啥我的电脑突然没声音了？
<AsuraLe> 就昨天装了下qmmp，然后就没声音了
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏有木有 天文 物理 的，，求解 http://www.gugooe.cn/news/?297.html 用最簡單的親子教育語言回答
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 科学家发现宇宙存在神秘的“各向异性”之谜_最新资讯_2012世界末日交流网
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你家小孩看这个？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...我還沒有結婚，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那干嘛要用亲子教育语言回答？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 用來 忽悠 侄子 。。
<AsuraLe> 你想怎么忽悠？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥我电脑突然米有声音了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 忽悠 宇宙的人類探險時代將要來臨
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..重裝。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 这跟这个主题没有关系～～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 这篇文章大致讲的就是你在一堆沙子里放一个鞭炮，爆炸后沙子应该是很均匀的落在周围一圈还是有的地方多有的地方少
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 不重装系统，重装某部分，行不？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 這個，，好吧，那我就對他說，你不喜歡 宇宙的話，，就將宇宙炸掉重建
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..那麼試試重裝 pluseaudio
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 或者找 拆遷辦。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 拆迁办？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: pluseaudio。。。。没有这个包呢。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 真的不行了。
<dungeon_jiero>  N900竟然出了那样的问题。 FAT分区真失败。。。
<AsuraLe> @@～～～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 你啊，终于让CyrusYzGTt找到了春天。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 点解？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 他缺少水友。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 。。。。我现在是像的为啥我这里没有声音了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 本来有声音的，昨天装了下qmmp，点了下播放，然后就没声音了
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 大概用了其他驱动吧。我不知道哦。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 本来有声音的，昨天装了下qmmp，点了下播放，然后就没声音了
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我对那些没啥了解。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 找到了好多例子。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 但是现在我最不明白的是，为什么我还是可以照相之类的，下载之类的。但是只有部分软件认识当前使用的路径。。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: what ?
<dungeon_jiero> 比如说我新近照相得到的，和gpodder下载的。都在 /home/user/MyDocs，尽管以前的没了；
<CyrusYzGTt> //
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 而且仍然告诉我 Fat分区垮了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 为啥其他软件啥啥的找不到 /home/user/MyDocs 这个路径，但是能通过filebox这个文件管理器找到呢。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 也许分区坏了？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: ls呢？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 分区坏了。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar:  ls正常
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 那fsck也沒用？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 没用。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 要是我就，果断刷去了。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: testdisk都不管用。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 就是要刷了。。。直接 mkfs.ext4算了。。。不要 fat这种垃圾了。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 哎……悲劇。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 但是myDOC不支持启动系统时识别ext4啊？好像可以，但是需要做一些手脚
<CyrusYzGTt> fsck -pl device試試
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: /home会识别吧。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 失败了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個可以修復，，軟壞道。最好，，硬壞道。。沒有測試，我直接換新的硬碟
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 恩，home会，好像不和mydoc是两个分区
<CyrusYzGTt> device ..是你自己的那個分區，，
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是硬盘是 eMMC储存卡。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 明白啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 例如，，我的 /home單獨分區 fsck -pl /dev/sda3
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。这个特殊，是vfat分区
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 使用前要 卸載掉那個分區先，，不然，你就餐具了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ...可以。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 告诉你了不行！
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 可以 * 81
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午KFC
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 门禁卡没带，下午想回家了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 沒帶 門禁卡 就可以回家/下班。。這麼好？？ 是不是 被。。了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 旷工和Security Breach, 后者严重得多
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 中午 Domino‘s Pizza。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ .. ..好吧。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我隔壁就是。。。好吧。我承认我吃的Pizza数量有burger 5倍。。。为啥我胖不起来呢。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 有空加入 http://www.desura.com/groups/linux-gamers
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux Gamers group | Desura
<MeaCulpa> pizza...美式还是意式？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 美式的。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 炭烤的买不起啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> 新天地的Pizza Mazanno不错，意式，贵
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 当午饭要贵一倍，为啥呢。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: pizza没啥，我每天中午带的饭里都铺上一大把Gouda, Mozzarella有点良莠不齐
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 今天就吃 Hawiian算了。。懒得去找优惠代码了。
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<missing> ...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 出差我都随身带黑胡椒和奶酪，再恶劣的环境也能吃的香
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢吃奶酪。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 中国可以买到未经巴氏消毒的乳制品，袋鼠国却不行
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。知道。。。以前就有人牵着牛卖奶。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我小时候石库门里是牵马的
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。我刚google 石库门。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 马奶我不记得喝过。
<MeaCulpa> 纳闷啊，人民币升值，为啥进食品不叠加
<MeaCulpa> s/叠加/跌价
<MeaCulpa> 升值的丁点好处都没
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 就像澳大利亚一样，澳币升值的时候东西在涨价。
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 而且你看上海超市里进口牛奶暴涨那一天，第二天必然有我国乳业负面报道
<MeaCulpa> JS消息太灵通了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 搜索含有指定字符串的文件,并输出文件名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346042 比如,一个目录下有几千个文件,一些文件含有"中国","美国","英国"这样三个字符串,把所有这些文件找出来,并把文件名输出到一个指定的文件中. 统计信息: 发表于 由 人在井天 — 2011-09-22 9:58 
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 社区啊。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 这里内部消息也很灵通吧。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 牛奶价格波动很大，1L UHT可以在10到16块之间波动
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道呢。UHT是啥牛奶。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 这还是德国的便宜奶，如果是新西兰的就是17-24的波动
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。那种啊。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: Ultra High Temperature, 超高温灭菌奶，没啥维生素了，但是容易保存
<MeaCulpa> 常温可以保存半年那种....
<GNUdog> lol
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实也好。比国产的好多了。
<MeaCulpa> 虽然没营养，却至少不是国产...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 恩，我大学就开始不碰国产牛奶了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我当年喝过一种味道超差劲的，后来牛奶事件爆发了，我就看到了那个厂商的名字——指数比别的高好多倍。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 装牛奶的碗的材料，被添加进牛奶了...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 上海最夸张，在伊利蒙牛进入上海之前，上海人喝光明，后来大家都觉得伊利卖的是奶油，不是牛奶
<MeaCulpa> 光明完全在卖另一种东西
<MeaCulpa> 上海人90年代以前根本没喝过牛奶
<MeaCulpa> 只喝过奶粉复原乳
<void1> 小时候瓶装牛奶开开来的时候一层奶油
<MeaCulpa> 所以这辈子我都不再碰和光明沾边的东西
<void1> 什么伊利蒙牛有吗
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那时候还稍好，但也是调出来的。后来光明那种小房子
<AsuraLe> void1: 我家现在牛奶有
<void1> 老早光明很正宗的好伐
<MeaCulpa> void1: 假的
<void1> 那油哪里来的
<MeaCulpa> 加工方法落后，自然析出
<void1> 哪个奶粉能调出来油的
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我儿子的现在都有油
<MeaCulpa> 任何奶粉都可以
<void1> 那自然也是从牛奶中析出
<MeaCulpa> void1: 主要是后来光明推出的那些，太黑了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那种有油的，还是有奶粉的
<MeaCulpa> 不过没后来那么夸张
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。我小时候最讨厌奶皮了。因为奶皮而不喝牛奶。
<iGnome> 奶皮/
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: @@ 潇洒时候喝牛奶就是为了把那个皮吸到嘴里
<ScarletWolf> 昨天在#fedora遇到一个刻板的geek，说我安装fglrx失败是 用户硬件与驱动选择的问题，不是发行版的错。。。
<ScarletWolf> 我有些理解为什么ubuntu这么火了。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 为什么？
<iGnome> AsuraLe: .
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 。。。为啥不行呢。。。每个人都有理解哦。我刻版的屏蔽非开源软件的消息 :D
<moriramar> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242431/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 看日本女人如何撒娇 - AcFun.tv
<iGnome> enduser不应该自己去选择硬件相关的驱动。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 我也討厭奶皮
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 你愛吃肥肉嗎？
<iGnome> 奶皮是啥。
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 我很理解那个刻板的geek，如果你是开发人员，会更加了解。linux的驱动大多是windows程序员添加的，曾经有统计，大多linux代码是windows程序员贡献的，但是都是驱动代码，没有高质量的代码
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我说了一句：Fedora 15 also has the problem of failed to install fglrx
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 只有红烧肘子吃 :D
<AsuraLe> iGnome: 热牛奶放凉了以后上面有一层皮～～
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 嗯，但为什么ubuntu装闭源驱动没事。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 和我差不多，另外紅燒肘子那個不太算肥肉。
<iGnome> 冲泡的牛奶？
<iGnome> 鲜奶？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 好像不吃肥肉的人一般受不了那個奶皮。
 * ScarletWolf 算了，以后尽量用NVidia
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 红烧肉～～
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 那是社区是否选择要接受一些东西的问题，和一个发行版本身自然是没有关系的，
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 不，紅燒肉我以前很長時間都不吃的。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: fgirx也是显卡驱动？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: ATI catalyst
<Evanescence> 不能说你把一块拼图拼错了，就说你不会拼图
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 我以前的主食肉类就是鱼肉 :D
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 红烧肘子～～～～红烧肉～～～～对于我来说都一样，但是做红烧肘子麻烦
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 感觉不出太肥
<missing> 哇,喜欢红烧肉
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 哦～～～～我没用过fg，都是用的Opensuse和ubuntu
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 咪咪喜欢红烧什么肉？
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 猪头肉~~~
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 喜欢油炸带鱼不
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 喜欢。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 我現在都不太吃肉了。人家問我是不是素食主義，我說不是，只是覺得肉不好吃。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我感觉你没必要忠于发行商阿～～～Linux发行版那么多，换发行版的代价比换硬件小多了
<iGnome> 五花肉
<missing> moriramar: 不吃肉不好的
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 因为现在没有偏口鱼了。。。以前都是偏口的。。。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 也许吧。但也就是说，我最好用开源驱动喽。。。
<missing> iGnome: 五花肉做扣肉好吃
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 小时候，我只喜欢带鱼
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 小时候主食肉是偏口鱼。
<moriramar> missing: 吃得不多。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 可惜开源驱动性能真不怎么样
<missing> ScarletWolf: 开源好啊
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 什麼卡？
<dungeon_jiero> 现在污染到偏口绝迹了。。。
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: ATI
<iGnome> missing: 风干肉。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 如果按照那个说法，nvidia你也不能装官方驱动。。。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 請用開源驅動，放棄性能。不然會後悔的。
<missing> moriramar: 哦,北方是很多不吃或者很少吃肉的
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 这是牵扯到到商业啥啥的问题，对于开源一向是致命伤，比如现在的android
<missing> 我受不了
<dungeon_jiero> 不喜欢五花。。。有肥肉。
<iGnome> 东坡肉
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我电脑突然没声音了，是啥原因？
<missing> iGnome: 现在湖南可以开始晒腊肉没?
<dungeon_jiero> 喜欢香肠。——羊肠做的香肠。
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 要一点点的，才香
<moriramar> missing: 哈哈。我是合肥的，不算南也不算北。話說我還真不知道北方不太吃肉。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 瘦肉也不好吃啊
<dungeon_jiero> 甜甜的，放米饭里
 * ScarletWolf 刚才不小心按了ctrl+alt+backspace。。。
<missing> moriramar: 我广东的...合肥很北方了已经
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 只是不如南方那样做主食吧。
<AsuraLe> missing: 纯瘦肉不好吃，要带点肥肉的才好吃
<iGnome> missing: 丫丫的。我不做菜的。只管吃。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 用别的料啊。
<ScarletWolf> 换个发行版倒也行
<missing> AsuraLe: 是啊,不过主要是什么养
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 调料很多种类。
<iGnome> 辣椒炒肉，最好吃。
<dungeon_jiero> iG
<moriramar> missing: ……
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: ...我到10多岁才开始碰辣的
<missing> iGnome: ...我是说晒腊肉,没叫你做,湖南腊肉我觉得还可以
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 用什么料？？？？用什么料纯瘦肉也没有肥瘦相间好吃
<missing> moriramar: ...
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 因为我喜欢喝羊肉汤。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 不知道。反正我本人超喜歡吃面這點很北方，其它習慣就一般了。
<iGnome> missing: 那我哪里知道啥时候开始晒
 * dungeon_jiero 因为羊肉汤学会吃辣的。
<missing> AsuraLe: 嗯,有点猪油的香味最好了
<AsuraLe> missing: 最喜欢吃兔子肉和鸭子肉
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 羊肉，，膻味。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 哦。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 兔子肉是好。
<missing> iGnome: ...你家估计不做这个吧
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 只喝汤，不吃肉。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 或者羊肉串
<missing> AsuraLe: ...兔子肉没有什么好吃的,鸭肉还可以吧
<ScarletWolf> 以前用过ubuntu，现在总感觉ubuntu有些别扭。。。
<iGnome> 牛筋串，吃不。  dungeon_jiero
<missing> ScarletWolf: 那里别扭?
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 不过烤羊/都吃
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我支持大块肉。
<missing> iGnome: 牛筋汤不错ee
 * AsuraLe 很久最近家里好像没有买兔子肉吃了，说起来兔子肉才7块一斤，猪肉都15了
<iGnome> .
<ScarletWolf> missing: 好多习惯方面，比如root默认不让用，还有unity.
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐吃牛肉最多吧?澳大利亚的
<AsuraLe> missing: 兔子肉还是好吃的，不过要会做
<iGnome> missing: 额。我这边，没这汤的吃饭。
<ScarletWolf> missing: 用惯了gentoo这样的发行版
<missing> ScarletWolf: root现在基本那个发行版都不随便用吧
<AsuraLe> missing: 兔子肉一般干煸、凉拌、红烧都不错～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 什么做好吃?
<ScarletWolf> missing: 但gentoo编译太耗费时间
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 好想吧。我吃牛肉。吃羊肉。不喜欢鸟肉。。。
<yxcy> 现在莫名其妙的在冷启动是卡在启动画面不动了，但是可以按住ctrl+alt+DEL重启
<missing> ScarletWolf: 额...不环保啊
<moriramar> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242431/ 你們看看吧，男人都是怎麼被攻略的。
<dungeon_jiero> 鸡鸭都不喜欢。
<ScarletWolf> missing: 而且我机器也老乐
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 鸽子肉可以啊
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 我会恶心死的。。。
<AsuraLe> missing: 兔子要煮汤就不好吃了，从来不煮汤，一般都是红烧和凉拌
<missing> ScarletWolf: 老鸡用gentoo不找不自在吗
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 那只是喝汤。禽类肉是不好吃。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 還好了，就安裝的時候花點時間。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: ...好吃哦
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 我每天都更新兩次的。
<AsuraLe> missing: 鸽子肉煮汤好～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 同感。
<missing> AsuraLe: 火锅呢,兔子肉,我就吃火锅
<ScarletWolf> missing: gentoo挺稳定，滚动发布，也没多少bug
<iGnome> missing: 你们那吃猴脑不。
<missing> AsuraLe: 哦
<missing> ScarletWolf: 没用过...
<ScarletWolf> missing: 唯一就是安装花时间
<iGnome> 吃蜈蚣不。  missing
<AsuraLe> missing: 你不能天天吃火锅吧～～～～你哪里人阿？
<missing> iGnome: 额...东莞听说有人吃,我没那个钱
<iGnome> 蜈蚣不贵吧。吃吃。 missing
<missing> AsuraLe: 谁天天吃啊...
<ScarletWolf> missing: 而且官方portage里就支持了这些闭源驱动，也没什么问题
<missing> iGnome: 泡酒好东西哦,ee
<AsuraLe> missing: 你不说你就吃火锅么～～～
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我奶奶以前去开会，中午找不到餐馆，远远看见有一家很少人——就走，靠近一看，“老猫店”卖猫肉的。
<missing> ScarletWolf: 等我试试哈,我不会的
<iGnome> 不泡酒，直接吃
<missing> AsuraLe: 我吃兔子肉都是火锅做的,没吃过别的做法的兔子肉...
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 吃猫，也就广东佬才吃的。
<AsuraLe> missing: 四川一般没有人把兔子肉丢火锅里～～～～～～一般都是干锅～～～
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome:  吃鱼放酒。
<missing> iGnome: 北京的王府井小吃街我记得有烤的
<AsuraLe> missing: 兔子肉的做法一般不要弄的汤汤水水的那种做法，肉会散掉的～～
<iGnome> 北京？
<iGnome> 干锅好。
<missing> AsuraLe: 哦...
<AsuraLe> 考蚂蚱～～
<ScarletWolf> 有没有什么基于fedora的比较好的发行版？
<AsuraLe> missing: 你回头可以试试干锅或者凉拌～～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 对,我说的火锅是煲来着
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 小說上 ，不是說要燒烤才好吃，，加上 龍肉的肉末
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 有基于 Fedora的发行版么。。。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 有啊
<iGnome> 谁生吃的。
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 好吧。我没听说过。
<missing> 就是放煲里面慢慢闷熟的,一时说错说是火锅了
<dungeon_jiero> 火锅也是啊。
<missing> iGnome: 生鱼也好吃,ee
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 搜到一个： http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-06/37487.htm
<iGnome> 。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 基于Fedora 发行版的Fuduntu 14.10 发布
<AsuraLe> missing: 加上中药什么的那种煲？
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 生螃蟹倒是很难吃。。。
<missing> iGnome: 日本料理的生鱼吃过没?
<missing> AsuraLe: 可以加
<iGnome> 。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: ...没见过
<iGnome> 那是穷惯了的，才吃生鱼
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 烤兔子也很不错～～～但是龙肉什么的你上哪里去弄？
<missing> iGnome: ...你们湖南吃辣的,生鱼的鲜味吃不出来啦,当然不喜欢吃了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 額，找她的近親 鱷魚 或者 你自己
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 天上的龙肉，地下的驴肉。
<AsuraLe> missing: 兔子肉那样不好吃～～～
<iGnome> 我要吃 missing 肉
<missing> AsuraLe: 啊,发个做法教程给我,哈哈
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我跟龙又没关系～～～～
<missing> iGnome: 你胡闹,我给你吃我的奶,行不行?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 你是 中國人麼
<MeaCulpa> 日本寄生虫发病率极高
<AsuraLe> missing: 你会做干锅或者凉拌肉么？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我是龙的子孙，不是龙～～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 不会..干锅先吧,什么做?
<iGnome> missing: 你应该有2个mm
<missing> 凉拌的广东吃的少
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 龍的子孫，也是龍，，
<missing> iGnome: 不辱使命,确实有两个
<AsuraLe> missing: 那教你个最简单的方法吧～～～～～～直接干炒吧～～～也还不错～～～
<iGnome> 虚幻的东西，也拿来说。 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 國外有專門吃中國人肉的秘密餐館
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 说道程序员，因为大多数程序员本来就是Windows程序员，而且unix程序员熟悉的部分Linux和RMS写的差不多了...
<iGnome> missing: 切一个下来。油炸。
<MeaCulpa> 兔子肉都是渣渣...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ... ... 真亦假時假亦真，無爲有處有還無
<missing> AsuraLe: 嗯,兔子肉不好买我这里,直接干烧细火慢慢炒我看行
 * dungeon_jiero 准备撑到2点去买便宜 $1.5的pizza
<MeaCulpa> 兔子肉都是渣渣...下品
<dungeon_jiero> 还有1个半小时。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...
<missing> iGnome: ...老母猪的奶更加好吃,这个做法,ee
<AsuraLe> missing: 拿油烧7分热，丢花椒炒出香味。
<missing> AsuraLe: 嗯,好
<missing> 谢谢~~~
<AsuraLe> missing: 然后丢兔子肉进入，炒到差不多熟了捞出来
<missing> AsuraLe: 慢火吧
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 这样我可以自定义啊。加玩意儿，我喜欢 satay saurce的 虾+各种东西。
<missing> 不是用猛火吧
<dungeon_jiero> 喜欢自己定制 加厚的 小西红柿+牛肉
<AsuraLe> missing: 或者不用捞，直接把大的青椒切片丢下去一起炒
<missing> iGnome: 我老家那个养了十几年的老母猪杀了的话,那肉还真香哦,ee吃过没
<dungeon_jiero> 哪个男人保养肌肤的站出来。我要请教哦。
<missing> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我不明白为啥打碎的Mozzarella要比整块的便宜那么多, Pizza上一大把这个
<AsuraLe> missing: 大火～～～～～慢火你怎么炒菜～～～慢火那是煮汤或者烧菜的方法～
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 那还不如自己在家做好带来
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 取陰補陽
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 牛肉太贵，Chicken Thigh吧，便宜到爆
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 有一次我要了没cheese的pizza，美女告诉我，this is not pizza。。。
<missing> AsuraLe: ...这样啊,我这边最多猛火去水,然后慢慢焖的多,一直猛火的话炒出来的不好吃,不入味的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: not US Pizza而已
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且我要的还是薄的。比较硬。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...土家大饼
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 家乡的火烧，硬度神奇哦。你可以订购吧。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 火烧的硬度大约相当于不是很透的骨头。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 小时候我最讨厌吃那个了
<AsuraLe> missing: 先拿中火炒料，把料的味道炒到可以闻到香味，这样香料的味道就在油里了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...便于保存吧...我有同学被新疆大饼砸伤
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 要吃新鲜的！
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 都是买新的吃。
<MeaCulpa> en
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 从来不保存。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 新鲜的买起来麻烦啊，又贵，天朝行不通
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 否则会硬到无法入口
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我家冰箱里有预烤的Pita...
<missing> AsuraLe: 哦,好的,哈哈,有机会我试试,哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 只有天朝才能搞这个啊。新鲜的。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我家冰箱里有预烤的Pita...加水才可烤，否则就是石头
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 上海不行，贵
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我在大学校园长大的。
 * AsuraLe snd_hda_codec_hdmi 26009 4 是什么意思？难道是说我的声音传到hdmi了么？
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 炒兔子肉
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 炒兔子肉??
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 小时候就买食堂的东西。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我也是
<dungeon_jiero> 火烧也是。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 恩，干炒～～
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我妈是食堂主厨
<dungeon_jiero> 排长队。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 兔子肉只能炖，太渣了，没法吃
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我从小在留学生食堂长大...
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 兔子肉绝对不能炖～～
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 那么你就喜欢cheese了。。。
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 兔子肉，诸事不宜
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我小时候特别喜欢烤 butter 面包。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 非也，那个年代，没cheese,只有butter
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 兔子肉一炖就全散成渣滓了怎么吃？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 恩，butter+bun
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 你在哪里吃的兔子肉？
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 兔子肉怎么吃都是渣渣
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 就算烤了也是渣渣
<missing> lol
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 到四川来吃～～～～ 
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 哦，有机会吧...魔都的兔子太难吃
<dungeon_jiero> 好吧。我说乌贼怎么吃都喳喳。。。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 遇到无数人我带他吃兔子肉之前都说兔子肉不好吃～～～
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 乌贼吃不出渣渣吧....
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 恩，那是你们那里好~~以后找你
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我吐出来的都是喳喳。。。
<MeaCulpa> 四川真是饮食天堂
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 兔子肉要会做～～～～ 不然做出来很难吃～
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 你在北方？
<MeaCulpa> 一个地方饮食质量，只要看其肯德基麦当劳覆盖率即可，覆盖越高，说明饮食文化越烂
<MeaCulpa> 一个地方饮食质量，只要看其肯德基麦当劳覆盖率即可，覆盖越高，说明饮食文化越烂
<dungeon_jiero> 我们那里只有四川和西北的成功入侵了。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 成都就没几个肯德基麦当劳
<MeaCulpa> 上海北京遍地是
 * AsuraLe snd_hda_codec_hdmi 26009 4 谁能解释下这一行写的是什么
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 至少肯德基比地摊卫生一些
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 我不南不北，魔都人
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 是那里？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不光卫生，在魔都，KFC都比盒饭便宜了
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 上海啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海还好啦
<MeaCulpa> KFC 都算便宜的了
<dungeon_jiero> KFC确实不算贵。。。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 是啊，KFC算比较便宜的。
<JuncoJet> linux 下调试和反汇编用什么
<JuncoJet> 主要是反汇编，
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: @@～～～上海。。。。。个人感觉。。。。。东西都弄的一小碟一小碟的很好看，就是不好吃，还吃不饱～～
 * AsuraLe snd_hda_codec_hdmi 26009 4 谁能解释下这一行写的是什么
<dungeon_jiero> 饿了。算了买 $6.5的pizza吧。。。不等 $5的上场了。。。
<iGnome> 奢侈的罗杰
<iGnome> 买2个包子就够了。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 上海是很有情调的地方啊，可惜没钱情调不起来
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我不吃包子。不吃饺子。。。
<hamo> JuncoJet: objdump
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我宁可生吃蔬菜。。。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 那我还是呆在成都吧，没钱也能情调起来～
<hamo> JuncoJet: 反汇编的...
<iGnome> 到袋鼠国，都变野人了。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 成都是不是一大堆川菜馆？
<JuncoJet> 我在上海每天吃沙县，面 ……（捂脸
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: JuncoJet 你们看到的是表面，我从没觉得有情调，那些一小碟一小碟的，也都很少吃
<MeaCulpa> 上海菜油腻
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 恩，鸭腿面加鸭腿
<missing> JuncoJet: 沙县小吃还可以..不过最近我最喜欢的一家开始用地沟油了...不去吃了
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 沙县不错的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • virtual midi piano keyboard不能发声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346043 从ubuntu软件中心下载了一个MIDI程序：Virtual MIDI Piano keyboard. 使用时没有声音输出 ，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自然而然 — 2011-09-22 10:20 
<hamo> missing: 你怎么知道是地沟油？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: @@～～～～成都是不是一大堆没有什么馆子上面写川菜馆～～～～
<missing> hamo: 吃味道就吃出来啦
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 恩，沙县我喜欢的一道菜：  鸭腿面加鸭腿再加鸭腿
<missing> 地沟油的那个味道...
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 随便找个人家里都吃的反正一般都是川菜～
<MeaCulpa> 四川真爽
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我怕吃辣。。。
<hamo> missing: 表示不熟悉地沟油的味道..求科普...
<missing> 川菜地沟油更加多
 * MeaCulpa 酷爱麻辣
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 川菜又不都是辣的
<missing> hamo: ...吃了嗓子都不舒服了,那还不是啊
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 其实川菜更喜欢放花椒而不是辣椒， 花椒去湿的～
<JuncoJet> missing 同求科普
<missing> 味道恶心
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 以前养的毛病啊。以前特别不想吃菜。妈妈要求我必须吃。那么好吧。我把所有的菜都吃了，然后吃别的。那么就学会了直接吃菜。什么都不需要 :D
<MeaCulpa> 所谓辣的菜，大多是咸，先用盐破坏你粘膜，再用辣来刺激，耍赖
<MeaCulpa> 所谓辣的菜，大多是咸，先用盐破坏你粘膜，再用辣来刺激，其实本身不算辣
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 但我周围饭馆全是辣椒。。。
<missing> JuncoJet: 口水会多
<forfun> adam8157, 呵呵，刚上？
 * MeaCulpa 酷爱麻椒，经常迟到脸肿起来
<missing> MeaCulpa: 你说的那是湖南菜
<adam8157> forfun: 刚来办公室...
<MeaCulpa> 对，湖南菜最恶心，所谓辣的菜，大多是咸，先用盐破坏你粘膜，再用辣来刺激，其实本身不算辣
<missing> 川菜不咸
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> missing: 说的太对了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 你周围的饭馆都是歪川菜～～～出了四川我没一个地方的川菜吃着正宗～
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<missing> MeaCulpa: ee气死,哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 山东盐腌的各种菜。
<MeaCulpa> missing: 湖南湖北那种辣椒，根本不辣
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我知道，可是不愿跑那么远
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 而且也没钱。。。
<MeaCulpa> missing: 湖南湖北那种辣椒，根本不辣，也没香味
<forfun> adam8157: 噢，我正在下fedora，好久没玩rh linux了，大二时装的是red hat linux 6.0，呵呵
<JuncoJet> MeaCulpa 湖南菜确实不咋滴
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 山东菜最咸，出了咸还是咸～～
<missing> MeaCulpa:嗯,麻最可怕
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 那你不是小野人长大的。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 你可以移民过来
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 最可恨的是没有大肉
<adam8157> hamo: 你在用啥distro?
<hamo> forfun: 你现在？大二玩RH6...
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 最可恨的是没有大肉！ 湖南菜我就没用到过犬齿
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 过来? 你在哪里?
<hamo> adam8157: Debian SID
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 最可恨的是没有大肉！ 湖南菜我就没用到过犬齿,都是小腌肉片子
<missing> hamo: 我也是哦
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 成都～
<adam8157> hamo: 握手
<forfun> hamo: 呵呵，是啊，那会还是买的光盘
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 可以的话，我想移民袋鼠国。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 那也叫移民...
<JuncoJet> MeaCulpa 湖南拉面还是很给力的，挺大一碗，而且肉多
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢湖南菜和东北炖菜，都是辅料加的爆多，小肉片子
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 都是肉片，没有撕咬感
<missing> MeaCulpa:牙好啊,哈哈
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 叫阿，从一个地方搬离到一个远离家乡的地方长期生活就是移民啊～～～～这叫国内移民
<MeaCulpa> 还是西餐好
<MeaCulpa> 大块肉
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 最不喜欢的就是西餐～～
<iGnome> 都是没吃过的，在发表感想。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 川菜肉超多....
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 像大块的，去吃烤全羊～
<forfun> hamo: 大二时第一次接触linux，买的光盘带了一本安装手册，按照上面，开始分区，开始折腾
<iGnome> 这胖子只知道吃大肉。
<JuncoJet> MeaCulpa 牛排么？我喜欢，不过一块肉70，有点吃不起啊
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 西餐注重食材本质
<missing> iGnome: ee平常去饭店都是吃湖南菜的吗?
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 西餐注重食材本质,中餐注重厨师添加
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 有钱的，谁不注重。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...那倒是
<hamo> forfun: 你大二RH6，现在工作了？我记得RH6可是好多年以前的东西了...
<MeaCulpa> 牛排那个贵
<iGnome> 在家吃。 missing
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 好吧，恶心的欧洲人把奶油丢到菜里，弄出来的就跟吐出来的一样
<forfun> hamo: 工作5年了，呵呵
<iGnome> AsuraLe: hehe 这家伙。
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: ...我天天吃这个...
<forfun> hamo: 业余爱好
<missing> iGnome: 哦,那一般都是吃湖南菜咯
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 无乳不欢
<hamo> forfun: So
<iGnome> 当然
<missing> MeaCulpa: 好色
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 你见过真正的中餐么？？？？ 中餐对食材的要求很高的～～
<missing> iGnome: ...土鳖
<forfun> hamo: 那会很丑，整天搞美化啊字体啊之类的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有什么kindle可以用的美国地址么 我需要拿来注册下
<missing> 湖南土鳖
<missing> lol
<iGnome> 你有钱，天天吃外地菜
 * adam8157 喜欢吃沙拉的路过
<hamo> forfun: 实话说，现在一样没有Win漂亮...
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 中餐的高境界是不用任何香精类的东西～～完全靠各种食材的味道来混合～
<iGnome> 额。吃香料
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...自己google
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<dungeon_jiero_> iGnome: 香料都很有用
<missing> iGnome: 我天天吃外地啊...我又不在家,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 是，但是那也不是主料自己的味道
<dungeon_jiero_> iGnome: 我喜欢花椒和八角
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:  西餐好像没有不加胡椒、味精之类的吧？
<forfun> hamo: 呵呵
<dungeon_jiero_> AsuraLe: 我喜欢加柠檬，
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 你看那些鲍参翅肚
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 中餐每一样都是主料～ 看做什么东西～
<missing> 调料的可以不用最好不用啦
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 那是你孤陋寡闻了
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 你看那些鲍参翅肚,都是没味道的
<iGnome> AsuraLe: 西班牙胡椒商船。
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 西餐放胡椒
<dungeon_jiero_> AsuraLe: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero_> AsuraLe: 你不理解西餐比中餐准备更麻烦。
<JuncoJet> 被你们说的流口水了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero_: 准备是很麻烦，我知道，而且西餐会把菜弄的看起来就很恶心～
<iGnome> 准备是多。只是讲究而已。没啥好吃的。 dungeon_jiero
<MeaCulpa> 胡椒的确是好东西，我随身带
<dungeon_jiero_> AsuraLe: 我认为中餐看起来恶心。。。
<iGnome> 味道不好
<jyfl987> 西餐无聊 巴西烤肉最好吃
<MeaCulpa> 上次去北京出差，就带着，配驴火
<forfun> 俺上学就在长沙，现在还怀念香干腊肉和梅菜扣肉，哈哈
<iGnome> jyfl987: 这个对。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 融科那边驴火
<AsuraLe> hamo: 说实话，linux比win漂亮多了，win有的或者没有的效果linux都有
<dungeon_jiero_> jyfl987: 。。。我喜欢黎巴嫩的烤肉。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 昨晚就吃的驴火
<iGnome> forfun: 口味重。
<jyfl987> 金汉斯也不错
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 但是linux为性能付出了更多代价
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，有时候直接让老板一个驴肉锅
<missing> 梅菜扣肉是我的噩梦
<jyfl987> lerosua: 是吧 金汉斯和巴西烤肉你喜欢哪个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 很小的代价～～～
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 起码比win少
<forfun> iGnome: 只不过好久没吃了，呵呵，很是怀念，还有5块钱一个饭盒的海螺，那边叫螺丝
<iGnome> missing: 估计吃的路边货。
<iGnome> forfun: 居然喜欢吃那个啊。
<lerosua> jyfl987: 巴西吧
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 不，linux窗口一开多 电脑cpu直接飚上去了
<forfun> iGnome: 恩，还有炒龙虾，呵呵，口水～
<dungeon_jiero> JuncoJet: 是为功能付出代价哦。windows7也没10年前linux窗口管理器那么多功能。
<missing> iGnome: ...可能吧,梅菜那个味道我想吐,芋头扣肉我就喜欢吃
<jyfl987> lerosua: 额 怎么你和立松都喜欢巴西 我还是更喜欢金汉斯
<iGnome> forfun: 。那果然是在这边生活过的。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 我这里没有
<MeaCulpa> 烤肉~~ 德州的不错
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 你肯定哪里没弄对
<forfun> iGnome: ……当然是，还有一种叫什么魔芋的东西，那的方言
<MeaCulpa> 金汉斯貌似很廉价啊，啤酒敞开喝？
<forfun> iGnome: 到现在我也不知道怎么写
<iGnome> forfun: 很多做法，其他地方没得吃的。
<dungeon_jiero> JuncoJet: 你让那个linux下开了 1000个应用程序打败 mac windows的那家伙情何以堪。
 * MeaCulpa 说的我馋死了
<missing> 介绍一下,ee
<missing> lol
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 我每天开着20多个窗口～～～ CPU也没上去～～
<iGnome> 现在不准搞夜市了。
<AsuraLe> forfun: 魔芋，烧鸭子很很好吃～～～
<missing> iGnome: 不是吧,不给吃宵夜?
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我的i7每天不插电 额
<MeaCulpa> 上班中午开车去吃烧烤，爽
 * jyfl987 国庆期间要好好玩玩i7
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: pizza吃什么的好呢。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: steak+tomato
<forfun> AsuraLe: 呵呵，魔芋是在学校门口吃那种串串的时候吃的，不知道其它做法
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 没有steak。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 什么都比不上牛肉加番茄
<iGnome> missing: 街边的早没了。以前是整条街道的。
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 20个不算多啊
<MeaCulpa> 且一定要steak不是bee
<MeaCulpa> 且一定要steak不是beef
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ....
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: chicken
<MeaCulpa> 吃不到牛排还不如chichen
<missing> iGnome: 哦,那些走鬼档口啊,我这里小县城,大把,不过不吃那些垃圾食品
<AsuraLe> forfun: 魔芋一般拿来烧菜或者煮汤，口感很好～～～四川经常吃这东西～～
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢 satay+prawn+cherry tomato 
<dungeon_jiero> 还有 pineapple
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 好吧，你想开多少个？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: Brisket有哇?
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: win7我还开不到20个就会卡死～
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 我这里的情况可能是浏览器问题，窗口开多cpu卡住，flash什么的都崩溃
<dungeon_jiero> JuncoJet: 我要做一个窗口管理器，只允许5个程序编组
<iGnome> missing: 以前吃宵夜。满街满街的。有几个大的地方。
<forfun> 这irc也挺好玩的，天南海北的瞎侃
<MeaCulpa> cherry tomato不好...我喜欢tomato with vine
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 而且win开到20个窗口我就基本没法做事情了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 没那些选项。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 都是根据地域的。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 带藤，圆圆的那种小番茄
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 窗口确实比windows里开更多，win开多了就没内存。但是不会卡cpu
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个不是 cherry tomato么？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 我好像知道你说的是什么情况了,gnome下我遇到过，突然一下就变的很卡。。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 不是
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: tomato有好多好多种....
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 我前几天遇到过，这个应该是跟gnome桌面或者是compiz有关的一个，开多了窗口时间再一长的话CPU就会突然到100%
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我可以拼凑出超级垃圾的味道，上次拼了一个带咸鱼的甜pizza。。。恶心死了哦
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 你检查一下cpu，应该占用最高的是xorg——其实显示cpu还没有满，我当时cpu是50%，但是一动窗口cpu的占用就会彪上去，而且仅仅是xorg彪上去
<iGnome> AsuraLe: 应该不会cpu上去的。
<iGnome> 都是进程导致的。
<iGnome> 就算使用swap。cpu也不上去
<AsuraLe> iGnome: 会的，我当时gnome2，就出现过，动每一个窗口xorg都会串到50%
<iGnome> 那是你没深究
<AsuraLe> iGnome: 关完了都不行，只要一开窗口xorg就会彪～～后来发现是xorg和xcompmgr对冲了
<AsuraLe> iGnome: 但是我现在只用openbox和xcompmgr就没问题了
<iGnome> 。啥时候还xcompmgr
<missing> AsuraLe: xcompmgr是在不好
<iGnome> gnome下使用compiz
<missing> 我宁愿不开混成了
<AsuraLe> iGnome: missing: 我在openbox下用的xcompmgr
<AsuraLe> iGnome: gnome下浏览器经常会卡～～～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 不用那个不行啊..
<missing> 我就不用
<iGnome> 那是外挂的混合渲染，有冲突正常。系统在进步，xcompmgr不变。
<AsuraLe> missing: 我现在没问题了啊～～～～我在纯openbox下就没问题～
<AsuraLe> iGnome: 听说kde4.5又变强力了？
<missing> AsuraLe: 我这里在那里用都不行的,渲染错误太多了
<iGnome> 不知道。
<AsuraLe> missing: 什么渲染错误怎么严重？
<missing> AsuraLe: 问ee关于kde,你真大胆
<missing> AsuraLe: 就是屏幕经常有几块不更新的区域咧
<AsuraLe> missing: 他又不会吃了我～～～我们要发扬开源精神，把所有东西都丢出来讨论
<missing> 有的混成无效咧,难看得要死
<missing> AsuraLe: kde都4.7了,你说啥的4.5
<missing> ...
<MeaCulpa> xcompmgr
<MeaCulpa> 真透明之类的效果，有那么重要么...
<AsuraLe> missing: 我只有chormium如果不用标准的标题头的时候最大化渲染会出问题，但是用了就没问题
<missing> 反正我这里就不行的,我也不用了,fcitx不开混成是难看,不过我换个主题就好了
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 有时候还是很方便，尤其是我这种新手一边查资料一边照着输命令
<iGnome> xcomp下，调一个透明，还要cli。何苦。干嘛不compiz
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 那你应该要假透明，或者频谱
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 那你应该要假透明，或者瓦片...真透明添乱了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 按例，beta两几点能出啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346050 上回装了beta1,最后一步失败鸟，还好那时grub已经装好了，重启能进去，但那个安装到硬盘的东东一直在，用了一会感觉发热确实大，然后一直期待beta两，不是说今天出么，按例得几点哟。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dajixp — 2011-09-22 11:08 
<iGnome> 一边查资料一边照着输命令，你直接瓦片窗口吧
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 假透明？什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 哦，我明白你意思了，真透明有点用....我在windows用....linux就瓦片了
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 当我没说，假透明看美女图舒服，哈哈
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 干嘛不fvwm
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 瓦片党，不多说
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 关于chrome，你是什么问题？
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。
<iGnome> 瓦片还要切换。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 可以不切。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 假透明我必须要的...看图舒服，feh桌面背景看图
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 边码字，边换美女看，多好
<iGnome> 硬要挤进去一个页面，那没法。
<MeaCulpa> 不过真透明可以达到高分辨率
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 我的chromuim没问题，但是chromeplus窗口开多了标题头会显示不出来，变成一片连续的标题
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_: 如果不用标准的标题头部，最大化的时候只有左上角大概是1024*720的一块区域刷新出来，其他的部分要点一下其他的程序或者把chromium最小化一下就好了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 丑陋的想法。你不如买一个电子相框，天天放边上看美女。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_: 但是我只要设定使用标准标题头就没问题
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 电子相框不能分级，不能按我需求换
<iGnome> 。。啥还分级。
<iGnome> 电子相框也可以安装lin嘛
<missing> MeaCulpa: 那个ipad当电子相框估计可以lol
<iGnome> 你ssh过去。控制
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 从风景到器官特写到血淋淋
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不过你说的也不错，要是车里有个诸艳星的电子相框也挺拉风
<iGnome> 器官照片。赞
<iGnome> 嗯。交警也喜欢这。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我图片有七级，7个键位
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 貌似我不是这样的问题
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_: 因为你是在gnome下，我是在纯openbox下
<iGnome> 这，，要 missing 和你pk了。太高级了。7级
<DawnFantasy> 你挂车尾吧。。
<DawnFantasy> 肯定有人追你尾的。。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_: win 在同一版本下，同一个软件不同哦你人还能出不同的问题，那个更神奇～～
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 我lxde和xfce
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_: 哦，xfce感觉怎么样？
<ineed> hi
<iGnome> DawnFantasy: lol
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍣ 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ...
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 我已经抛弃gnome了，太多问题。kde的话，更多问题（电脑破啊，捂脸）
 * DawnFantasy 用win。很好，很稳定。。。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt §神奇的符号
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 听说nokia的手机能当无线modem
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ...
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt:?
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<ofan_> 延时快上1K了
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 我也抛弃了，电脑也不好，现在正在openbox下畅游～～～～不过我的声音该怎么弄出来啊～～～～纠结～～`
 * maonx how to print extended ascii codes in a C program?
<AsuraLe> maonx: what do you wanna to print ?
<maonx> AsuraLe: some bars
<AsuraLe> maonx: do you mean that input the number and output the ascii char?
<maonx> AsuraLe: yes
<AsuraLe> maonx:  char a= xxx ；(xxx is the number of the ascii char).
<AsuraLe> maonx: and output a 
<maonx> AsuraLe: when the number>127 , print nothing
<maonx> AsuraLe: I want to print extended ascii 
<AsuraLe> maonx: because when up to 127 there is nothing ~~~
<maonx> AsuraLe: ..
<AsuraLe> maonx: the standard ascii codes only have 128 chars , 0-127
<maonx> AsuraLe: so..before i said extended
<AsuraLe> maonx:  oh ,that's diffcult , because extended have different accesses in the different evr
<maonx> AsuraLe: hmm..lunch first thanks 
<AsuraLe> maonx: not at all ~~
<AsuraLe> maonx: perhaps you could check out if you machine do support the extened
<AsuraLe> maonx: i checked it for you , the extend is not the ascii standard they are different codes~~
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 到了 2点了，开始点pizza。。
<AsuraLe> ...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  Satay Veg 为基，去掉mushroom换season chicken
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好了。$5 。。。就这样了。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 你在上班？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 暂时没有～～～～我在准备我的考试？ 难道你要介绍工作给我？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 没门。。。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我自己的也是靠别人介绍。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 也没指望你有门～～
 * ScarletWolf 要不要学linus也换mint呢。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 你说Linus换了mint？
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 是啊
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 还从gnome转到了Xfce
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我这也是$5一个
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你们那里便宜
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 貌似这是最便宜的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 这里平时都是 $8.95
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: http://ostatic.com/blog/does-linus-run-linux-mint
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 还有 pizzahut便宜
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: $5的是有优惠
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 平时买 $13 3个pizzahut的
<ScarletWolf> 不过linus说不喜欢ubuntu，遇到一些问题
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 有米人
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我一个$5的pizza能吃两顿
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我有米就不这样买了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。你非主流啊。。。那么瘦么。。。
 * ofan 米国西海岸高速VPN预售中
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 很大的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。我的习惯是，吃东西要在最好吃的时候吃。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 貌似是8寸的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 过期不理。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: lol
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我这个只是直径28CM
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 没亮过
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 你的jtag线是怎么样的？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你的手多长都不知道？
<cfy> iGnome: 我直接插入，不认啊。。。我的是xilinx的
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不知道
<dungeon_jiero> 大概15cm
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 一个pizza不过800g重哦。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 现在我突然觉得没有必要有自己的网络空间了，，
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ?
<ofan> 在路由器上屏蔽迅雷后，果然通畅许多..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 屏蔽所有中国产的网络软件
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: pizza吃完了。不到800g啊。大约700g的感觉。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 迅雷实在太恶心了，我的上传带宽全被占了
 * MeaCulpa opera mini可以连irc么？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 而用迅雷的那伙计毫不知情
<palomino|working> 如何屏蔽迅雷呢。。。
<ofan> 路由器上避掉bt端口
<ofan> 过滤带xunlei.com的url
<palomino|working> :o
<ofan> 要不屏蔽，ping自己机器都能破千。。。
<MeaCulpa> 路由器在你手里么？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我的路由没那个功能。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我饿。。。一个pizza不够。。。
<ofan> 我知道密码
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 给我顶一个吧
<ofan> 订
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 付现款的，我没钱。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 网上订
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 说错了，网上没钱
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 充值
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我旁边是pizza店，我都订——
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我旁边也是
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: lol, you just get there asking for a job... then free pizza
<dungeon_jiero> all free
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: i can't.
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 代购iphone5怎么样？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:我不曾拥有任何apple产品，也没有兴趣。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我讨厌全局菜单和dock。。。
<flay> dock确实没什么实用价值 。。
<ofan> flay: 也看是什么dock
<ofan> flay: 如果mac 里没dock就废了
<flay> 我也不喜欢 呵呵
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。cairo dock就是残废。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 睡觉吧。睡觉吧。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不困
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好孩子，睡吧。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 11点pizza就关门了。。。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MeaCulpa> 破网
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 哥这的24小时营业..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。这里是 早上11点到晚上11点。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我这是24小时都开门啊
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不过他们服务员感觉一般
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: pizzahut的全是中国人。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求教！多系统引导问题（如何同时引导XP/WIN7/Ubuntu？） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346069 我原来安装的Ubuntu和WIN7和XP。在我还原了XP的备份后grub2无法引导出WIN7了，我原来到引导方式是递归式的。先进WIN7选项，在选择进入XP。请问大手，我应该如何修复我的win7引导。？？？？急！！！！！在线等。  ...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 这里中国人就认pizzahut，必胜客还是啥的名字。
<Fox78> 必胜客
<moriramar> Pizzahut那麼難吃還有人吃？
<namoamitabuddha> 无非就一个面团饼, 贵的很
<moriramar> 我吃了一次到現在沒再進過它家們。
<MeaCulpa> Papa Johns稍好
<MeaCulpa> Pizza Hut没法吃
<moriramar> 而且我問一個人都說他歡難吃。
<namoamitabuddha> 他欢难吃?
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 打錯字了，都說它難吃。
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 那個味道真不是一般難吃……
<namoamitabuddha> 很硬, 就纯粹面团味道
<dungeon_jiero> Papa John 没吃过。
<dungeon_jiero> Pizzahut靠价格战么？
<dungeon_jiero> 算了。又吃了一个橘子。再吃一个橙子吧。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 因该不是，在沃尔玛买一打，门口就能热了吃，更便宜
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 冻的pizza更贵。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 这里是这样
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 沃尔玛的披萨...有朋友说不如锅盔...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 另外，这里没有沃尔玛。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: walmart的一切都是便宜，食物基本免税
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。那是美国。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ....袋鼠国生活开销还是大啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我家乡的沃尔玛主要功用是搞点店。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 糕点。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我家乡的沃尔玛主要功用就是提供班车供老头老太出去溜达
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:好吧。本来就是免费的吧。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 70岁老人坐公交免费。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 实在没啥好卖的
 * adam8157 卖萌的github: https://github.com/blog/936-one-million
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 搞点糕点啊、熟食啊、特异蔬菜啊。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 这种样子角色最近很流行啊。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 一群死程序员接受不了现实中的自己, 于是开始卖萌...lol
<MeaCulpa> ....
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你要展示另一种风采才行。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 大大师，我电脑米声音了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你卖萌的话 :D
<AsuraLe> adam8157: alsa提示的 card 是hda nvidia
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: pizzahut其实不怎么样
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: sudo alsctl init
<adam8157> AsuraLe: sudo alsactl init
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: pizzahut人多啊，便宜啊，比domino的便宜1/3 :S 你该上床了。
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694957/
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 也不便宜
<wzssyqa> 帮我看看这个的awk为什么没有生效
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 而且动态广告多
<AsuraLe> adam8157: Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC887-VD" "HDA:10ec0887,1458a002,00100302" "0x1458" "0xa002" Hardware is initialized using a generic method 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 然后, 有声音了没?
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 便宜多了。$13标准的话，domino的pizza只能买2个，pizzahut是3个。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: alsamixer里看看
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: $(shell ...)?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 没有 
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: ubuntu?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: lol
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: makefile 啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: card: hda nvidia | chip:realtek alc887-vd
<adam8157> AsuraLe: alsa前段时间升级搞得我这里声音都出状况....不过好歹还有声音...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 本来是有声音的，昨天我装了个qmmp（就一音乐播放器），然后点了下播放，就没声音了。到现在一直没声音
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: ubuntu?
<imadper> 一来就看见一个悲剧
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 它声卡独占了吧...
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: debian
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 谁独占了？ 那个qmmp我都给删除了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我这$5一个
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 改了设置了？你搞个用户帐号。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对啊。3个一起就是 $13，说了
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  能放音乐，能调音量，及时没声音～～～～～我也添加了audio组用户了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: domino的普通的我这里一个$7~$9
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 换用户看看
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 建立个新用户。
<jeepkid> 谁装过Xubuntu 11.10 ?Alternate
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: MEMORY=$(shell ls)
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 无效的
<jeepkid> 有人试着装过xubuntu11.10alternate么?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我这里好使啊
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 什么问题？
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, vmlinuz & initrd.gz版本问题
<SIDU> 昨天这里没有人是怎么回事？都集体玩去了？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不是, 我发现他会变成单行
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 哦, 是dash的语法
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 我实验一番,看来是他的镜像文件里的文档写错了,呵呵,不知道哪里能反应呢
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 什么文档写错了？
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 不行就去 #ubuntu+1 里吼
<wzssyqa> roylez 主席，在不？
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 呵呵我还在实验
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在 /etc/rsyslog.d/50-defaults.conf 配置文件里面，取消 cron 的日志记录注释
<if_else> 在/var/log/ 创建 cron.log 没有cron的log 记录丫
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 就是xubuntu 11.10的文档,里面指示我们要去下载natty的vmlinuz和initrd.gz但是我看xubuntu官网上的11.10的codename 是Oneiric...
<if_else> 这个是什么情况
<if_else> 谢谢
<Evanescence> 有人使用ledger的吗？
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 那不是写错了，是还没更新吧？
<mao1> if_else: 是不是要重新载入配置文件
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 我在 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/beta-1/下载的xubuntu-11.10-beta1-alternate-i386.iso  ,我在这个iso里看的文档
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Beta 1
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 试daily看看
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 我按照提示,下了,natty的vmlinuz和initrd.gz但加载时说找不到对应内核的iso...
<mao1> if_else: kill -HUP PID
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 恩，可能就是文档还没有更新
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 但我现在下载了oneiric.的vmlinuz,已经能找到iso
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, - -|晕,分区完毕,又提示debootstrap错误,无法确定发布代号...
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 奇怪的问题
<if_else> mao1: 兄，我机器重启过的，rsyslogd 也重启过的，
<if_else> mao1: 兄，rsysylogd 使用  kill -HUP PID 重启，还是 /etc/init.d/rsyslogd restart 重启？一样马？
<forfun> 有人准备考rhce吗？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 知道了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你把{print $1}写到另外一个tmp.awk, 然后awk -f tmp.awk就没问题了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 完全无声音
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 已经考过了
<jeepkid> wz
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, daily还是daily-live?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 悲剧
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 是啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 举手
<adam8157> forfun: 举手
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 为什么单独抽出来，在shell中好使？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: card： HDA NVidia
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 看你需要吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 可能是makefile对''的语法
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，你在造反吗？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: '{print $1}'在转过去的时候变形了
<adam8157> roylez: 唔? 肿么了
<wzssyqa> 我换成双引号试试
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不行的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 内部的那个$1被解释了
<roylez> adam8157: 举啥手？
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 呵呵,alternate应该是 daily.
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我估计
<adam8157> roylez: 表示我也要考rhce而已
 * adam8157 讨厌别人也有OP...
<adam8157> roylez: 我自己有的...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: sound cart 可以选择的： 0 hda nvidia   1 hda nvida 这是哪里的卡阿？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你有没有装pulseaudio
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 难道他把我声音转到hdmi输出吧？
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 装了
<wzssyqa> roylez 主席也来帮帮忙吧
<roylez> wzssyqa: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 那不应该用alsa调节
<roylez> adam8157: 讨厌别人也有OP...
<wzssyqa> roylez http://paste.ubuntu.com/694957/
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<billlee> network-manager出现无线网络已禁用怎么办？我以前用过ndiswrapper, 今天刚开源驱动弄好。
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 之前没装也没有，现在装了也没有。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez...
<imadper> 话说,我要是买个外置的创新的声卡,能在ubuntu里面用吗?
<wzssyqa> roylez 这个makefile第一行中的 awk不工作
<roylez> adam8157: 开会了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez... 给op最多的就是nile。
<adam8157> roylez: hehe bye
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 我怀疑你装了某个部分
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: pulseaudio在debian没有完整的wiki, 比较麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: aptitude install pulseaudio没有给全所有需要的软件
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 再装一遍。看那个软件干了什么。
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 那我直接把他下了行不？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 拿出他的源代码。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 还有diff
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 很麻烦
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 试图运行 pulseaudio 的时候给了错误E: pid.c: Daemon already running. E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed. 
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 这东西很复杂的
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 我debian testing
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 有一次整的系统依赖关系全乱了
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: ubuntu有个关于pulseaudio的wiki, 你测试下
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: debian testing too。。。
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 我干脆下了他吧。。？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你要卸载也按照wiki的做法做, 这玩意debian没有wiki很麻烦的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 好了，$ 换成 $$
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 自己查资料, 我忘了我怎么搞的了, 反正当时看了很多wiki, 像arch, gentoo啥的
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 这玩意还是基于alsa的一个plus?
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 是这样的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 很常见的一个问题，一搜索就有了
<imadper> 同志们,64位系统里装的那个兼容32位的那个包是什么名字?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 如果是这样的话，那直接调整alsa,pulse应该也会跟着变才对阿
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你调节的是alsa的mixer
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 好吧～～
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: alsa的driver原来和mixer通信
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: pulse 截获了？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 然后他是自己做了一个高级的音频服务, 代替alsamixer的, 然后虚拟了一个alsa的设备以便原来的alsa应用程序使用
<AsuraLe> 卸载倒是很简单， autoremove。。。
<Evanescence> 有人使用ledger的吗？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你先要把那2个配置文件删除(如果有), 然后remove
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 可以用aptitude的purge
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你是不是一直用apt-get的?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 不是，一般用apt-get ，get 不到的时候就itude
 * adam8157 太好玩啦!!! http://drawastickman.com/
 * adam8157  http://drawastickman.com/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫别老彩虹体好不好~~
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不建议apt-get和aptitude混用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好... :)
<AsuraLe> NND ，我的dkpg怎么还被占用了
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 我几乎只用aptitude
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有种干活的时候给领导看ansi color
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得两个差不多～～～如果只用纯命令安装的话，源都是一样的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 话说还真在内部irc发过...
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 依赖关系的管理算法不同
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 我reboot一下
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不要老是reboot
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我开log给dev看，搞斑马体...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装上了linux fetion 但是总是说密码错误。。为什么啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346078 RTRTRT 密码真的是对的。。。windows 下密码是对的。。。求解。。谢谢各位大侠了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 manux — 2011-09-22 14:09 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 斑马体是啥?
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么发彩色的
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: Ok?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 木有～～～
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你卸载了?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 恩，刚才就是在按照他说的方法卸载才reboot，依然没有声音
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 检查/etc/asound.conf
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 空的，估计就没这个文件，本来
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: sudo alsactl init
<AsuraLe> Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC887-VD" "HDA:10ec0887,1458a002,00100302" "0x1458" "0xa002" Hardware is initialized using a generic method 
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 给这个信息
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: alsamixer看看
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: card 还是 hda nvidia
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 音量不能调节?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 可以， 
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: ===  d gain 算怎么是 -9.。。
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: db -gain 怎么是 -9 ？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 调节好之后用 aplay /usr/share/alsa/speaker-test/* 测试
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 调满了 db gain 也才到0
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 以前好像在gnome 下遇到过一次这个问题。。。
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha:播放任何东西都是米声音的
<AsuraLe> sudo lspci | grep -i audio
<AsuraLe> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<AsuraLe> 02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: sudo lspci | grep -i audio 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1) 你看看这个信息有用么
<SIDU> AsuraLe: if ($a<>2 && $b==5) 这个条件 执行：如果 $a<>2 发现 true, $b==5 还会继续判断吗？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: if ($a<>2 || $b==5) 这个条件 执行：如果 $a<>2 发现 true, $b==5 还会继续判断吗？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 会，两个都会继续判断
<SIDU> 这样哦？岂不很浪费？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 斑马体就是...
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 但是似乎你没有更好的方法了， 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: cat $1 | awk '{if (NR%2 == 1)printf("\033[30m\033[47m%s\033[0m\n", $0); else print}'
<forfun> 哪里有rhce的官方教材，中英文都行，付费免费都行
<imadper> rhca就有...
<SIDU> 以后还是写成：if ($a || $b) {...} 我以为如果第一个 true 那么就不花时间判断 $b 了呢
<imadper> rhce就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是说，有的老头子眼睛不好使了，要帮他隔行高亮一下
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 搞不清楚了, 你问别人吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 第一个是True, 第二个不判断了
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 第一个是肯定会继续执行的，因为第一个是必须所有为真才会执行下面的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH有老头子dev哇，有的话建议你也整一整
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 如果是 || 的话，第一个为真 就不会判断下面的了么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们这里老头多，都是contractor，余热
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 大多数语言都是短路的
<SIDU> if ($a) echo "Y"; PK ; if($a){echo "Y";} ==> 我常常收到客户投诉说我省略{} 但是我习惯省略{}如果{}里面就一行
<SIDU> 你们用那个格式呢？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我一般也是会省去的
<SIDU> 9494
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你看下 http://wiki.debian.org/ALSA 里面Troubleshooting和Checklist
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ALSA - Debian Wiki
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 这涉及代码风格
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 而且如果只有一行的话我都会直接跟在判断后面
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 不知道你是K&R, Allman还是啥
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 跟在后面绝对不是好的代码风格
<Evanescence> 请问中文字符集那个比较好？GBK还是gb2312还是其他的？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我跟你一样，除非超长一行，我会换行 :D
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: UTF-8
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 恩，我会看是否一行能放下，如果太长了我就会换行，甚至分成几个语句写～～～～
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 我是utf8，但是还是ranger里中文乱码，所以试试其他的
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 那应该改的是文件系统的charset
<SIDU> namoamitabuddha: 你要知道 100 行代码 写成一行也是可以执行的。我怀疑100 行运行效率不是很高呢。呵呵 
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 曾经看到一个巨长的嵌套语句，我分解了一个小时也没分解出来～
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 不会
<SIDU> 哈
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 并行是很差的代码风格
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  don't you need to have a rest?
<SIDU> 不过这个还好了。我至少找到 AsuraLe  同类。
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 文件系统的charset？是指fstab上挂载的参数吗？
<SIDU> 收到投诉最多的是 @func_name() ：D
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indent_style
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Indent style - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<SIDU> 我习惯在 func 前面加个@
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 自己慢慢看, 推荐K&R和1TBS
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我马上要下了
<cfy> SIDU: how can you do that in C ? or you are writing lisp?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: oh
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 除了 isset() count() 这2个我好像从来不@
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 收到客户说我的C
<AsuraLe> SIDU: :-)～～
<SIDU> CODE 想黑客程序。YYD
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 以后干脆封装了不给他肯看
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: C的话建议你K&R风格, 你可以看看Linux源代码
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 怎么封装？
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 编译成DLL库
<SIDU> namoamitabuddha: 我打算继续把 if (...) 写成 if() 我看到没有空格也是可以的哦。
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 这是风格问题
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 空格我是一定会带的；都挤在一起很难看
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 不是说可以不可以编译的问题
<SIDU> 请知道PHP 是怎么切CODE 的
<SIDU> 不过人眼看不出速度差别的。所以也别太过分。哈
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: gnome-audio libpulse-browse0 pulseaudio-utils 刚刚autoremove 下来这三个
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 难道我还需要再reboot一次？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你到#debian里面去问问
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不需要
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 还在么?我刚刚下了daily....可是文档还是写的natty的vmlinuz和initrd.gz,所以我下了,但还是未找到内核模块- -|
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 还有linux不需要reboot
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 刚才卸载是你给我的那个说的喊我reboot
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你完全可以重启daemon, 学习service XX restart
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-22 14:46:19 +0800
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 还没学会～～～
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 他首先是ubuntu的wiki, 你要做的是参考, 而不是照搬
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你还要看其他wiki
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不过, 你现在还是到#debian里面问问题比较好
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 就说pulseaudio整了一下之后音频不正常了
<SIDU> namoamitabuddha: 你现在哪了？
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 其实我在怀疑在pulseaudio之前就已经被什么东西给接管了
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 网上只说了qmmp是基于mpd的音乐播放器～～～～～
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你去#debian去问问
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 恩～～～
<namoamitabuddha> SIDU: 总之你这种代码风格不好, 你是否修改是你自己的事情
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 你死脑筋哦
<SIDU> namoam： 没有阿。我的风格跟你一样的。就是 {} 里面如果只有一行，我通常把{}去掉。
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 文档没更新呢，你当然现在要下 oneiric 的了
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 如何还原ubuntu的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346085 我是在win7下用wubi安装的，刚刚换了系统、 现在怎样还原ubuntu的启动项 统计信息: 发表于 由 feiyutianhen — 2011-09-22 14:49 
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, - -|问题是我下oneiric了,我一直在用oneiric装,
<AsuraLe> 我像问下.d是什么文件？
<AsuraLe> diff？
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: oneiric的 vmlinuz 和initrid啊
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: d语言吧？
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 这神奇。。。。
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/这个里面的五个里的hd-media下的vmlinuz和initrd.gz我都试了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 要和你下的匹配起来啊
<wzssyqa> jeepkid: 应该需要下载current吧
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 恩,我第一个试的就是current.不行的.
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, 提示,未知发型号
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, daily下好了.我再去试试吧....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你够猛，拿zsh做aix login shell, 我还保守的多打三个字母
<dungeon_jiero> 看了这个人 发的tedtalk，感觉很恶心。。。
<dungeon_jiero> http://web.mit.edu/yshuang/www/
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Yasheng Huang,Professor of International Management, Offical web-site
<ineed>  > Time.now
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的tame好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，你写在profile的
<MeaCulpa> 我可不敢这么搞，万一有点啥不兼容呢
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-22 15:03:09 +0800
<cwl> 怎么让Emacs启动时不出现欢迎画面
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: hi]
<ineed> Evanescence: 鸟人，你有种子没？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<wzssyqa> roylez aix上的默认shell是那个？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<Evanescence> ineed: 什么种子？
<ineed> Evanescence: 成人动作大片的种子
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<roylez> wzssyqa: ksh
<cwl> 有人用过emacs吗
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ...
<Evanescence> ineed: 没有种子，但是有片，
<Evanescence> ineed: 我都是草溜上下的
<Evanescence> ineed: 有的也是mldonkey上下的
<roylez> wzssyqa: 你那makefile解决没？
<ineed> Evanescence: 谁的片？
<Evanescence> ineed: 无名，我从来不看名字，
<wzssyqa> roylez 解决了 $$
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ineed>  > "今天天气不错！ \n" * 9
<^k^> ineed, 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 今天天气不错！ 
<jeepkid> wzssyqa, - -|还是无法确定发布代号....
<ineed> test
<^k^> ineed, ....  ㍧ 
<wxg4net> 使用python的 webkit/gtkmozembed 访问webqq webkit一直爆网络异常信息，而gtkmozembed就不容易出现此类信息
<wxg4net> 但webkit比gtkmozembed有更好的页面显示， 怎么能避免webkit登录webqq出现频繁的网络异常呢
<AsuraLe> NND ，果然是声音被送到HDMI了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我猜中了，果然是声音被送到HDMI接口了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 怎么改的?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 还没改回来
<AsuraLe> adam8157: debian的大神正在帮我看怎么把HDMI停下来
<AsuraLe> adam8157: SLI是什么模式？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 双显卡
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能用在 intel+nvidia的顯卡
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】为何无法挂载windows分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346090 administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/E [sudo] password for administrator: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command. 这是为 ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> - -||||||||||||'''
<jeepkid> - -|晕死了,#xubuntu上没人理我....
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 正在纠结。。。。。。 看来这个HDMI的问题还是有点讨厌的～～～
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: plug spdif cable on your MB spdif output and plug in svga 帮忙翻译下这是什么意思
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你到底为嘛无语？
<adam8157> 让你插spdif线
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. ..
<cfy> iGnome: ee....
<cfy> iGnome: are u online?
<ScarletWolf> 扎卡拉拉。。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: spdif线是什么线？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 中文叫啥我也不清楚, 光纤的那个?
<iGnome> cfy: 干嘛干嘛
<AsuraLe> adam8157: .....earphone 是耳麦吧？》
<adam8157> AsuraLe: yep
<ckg> 各位大侠，小弟问一个问题
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 怎么了？
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 没事，对你的名字很好奇。
<ckg> ubuntu下解压的时候遇到汉字家出错如何解决？
<ckg> 如果文件名是汉字就会出错
<ckg> 请问该如何解决呢？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 3.5 jack 是耳机的线么？
<cfy> iGnome: 你的jtag线怎么认出来的？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: no idea...
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 这个名字很奇怪吗？
<cfy> iGnome: 我有个xilinx cable 2
<cfy> iGnome: 我想买个单片机
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 你跟扎克伯格、卡扎菲什么关系？
<ckg> 错误提示是Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<cfy> iGnome: 求推荐型号和jtag型号
<ckg> 有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<cfy> iGnome: 你的avr啥型号的？
<cfy> iGnome: 我有的sparten 3e 500e的fpga
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 没半点关系
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...
<iGnome> cfy: jtag就几根线而已。
<iGnome> avr板子基本都带
<iGnome> 通常idc10的插座那样，最便宜的。
<Jakalala> ！time
<cfy> iGnome: 不是啊，不是要认成ttyusb0么？
<cfy> iGnome: 我的认不出来啊
<iGnome> 当然。通常是ttyUSB0
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 15:39:59 +0800
<iGnome> . 你啥系统
<cfy> iGnome: 我看了你的帖子，我的就没认出来，啥都不是啊
<cfy> iGnome: debian testing
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你能把你那神奇的符号换了呗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不換
<iGnome> 就那cl2103啥型号的usb2com芯片的，系统都认，最大众化的芯片。
<ckg> 解压的时候遇到汉字就出错如何解决呢？
<iGnome> 你看下dmesg，是这型号的芯片不。
<ckg> 解压的是rar文件
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 不换就+b
<cfy> iGnome: 哦，不是jtag,是那个连接jtag的芯片不认
<cfy> iGnome: 不是，我买了fpga，那个线是xilinx的
<iGnome> cfy: 那就是usb2com的而已吧
 * Jakalala anja rubik现在变得好人妻啊！
<cfy> iGnome: xilinx plateform cable usb 2
<iGnome> xilinx不知道。不同板子，带的线，是可能不同嘛
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢models吗？
<iGnome> 自己做一个就是
<cfy> iGnome:  你自己便宜过驱动么？
<cfy> iGnome: 自己做？
<iGnome> 啥驱动
<cfy> iGnome:  你自己编译过驱动么？
<iGnome> 连接线，当然自己做。简单。
<cfy> iGnome: jtag不用驱动？
<iGnome> 这要啥驱动。开发工具都带的
<cfy> iGnome: http://rmdir.de/~michael/xilinx/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: man rmdir (1)
<cfy> iGnome: 这里就要驱动啊
<cfy> iGnome: 否则，我连上线，不认，如何使用？
<cfy> iGnome: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9617371004
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xilinx Platform Cable USB JTAG 顶级配置-淘宝网
<Jakalala> Evanescence: hi
<cfy> iGnome: 我的线
<iGnome> ==
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神
<cfy> iGnome: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5466430937
<^k^> ⇪ ti: USBASP/USB ISP/51avr下载线，自动切换/IDC10，机器贴片，双led-淘宝网
<cfy> iGnome: 像这样的？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 15:51:03 +0800
<Jakalala> Evanescence: what do you think about the weather ?
<Jakalala> Evanescence: is there ?
 * tenzu 觉得神不理自己
<cfy> tenzu: 神走开了么。。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 估计是找HR或者财务的小妹哈啦打屁去了
<ckg> 有人知道解压汉字文件的时候出错的问题物和解决吗？
<ckg> 解压汉字命名的文件的时候
<ckg> rar格式
<tenzu> ckg: 改英文
<ckg> 压缩的内容包含汉字命名的文件，改不了
<ckg> tenzu :该不了阿
<Jakalala> is there
<cfy> tenzu: T_T , i still have questions...
<Jakalala> test
<mao1> if_else: 这我就不明白了
<^k^> Jakalala, ....  ㍧ 
<cfy> tenzu: 你的专业是硬件么？
<cfy> 谁会单片机啊
<tenzu> ckg: 那我不知道怎么解决了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 開源硬件
<cfy> 关于线的问题请教
<tenzu> cfy: 我的专业是土木/海洋工程,哥
<cfy> tenzu: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 知道单片机这块么？
<adam8157> cfy: jtag没用过...
<cfy> adam8157: 用过单片机？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂
<adam8157> cfy: 弄过嵌入式linux
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你不是說你搞硬件的麼？？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候说过?
<cfy> adam8157: 哦，那你如何烧录的？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ cfy 說你的專業是硬件
<iGnome> cfy: 才有事情。看了图，几乎是一样的。
<iGnome> 都是这种
<cfy> iGnome: 哪个图？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 他用的疑问句
<iGnome> 淘宝的
<cfy> iGnome: 哪个连接？
<iGnome> 你自己发的
<cfy> iGnome:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5466430937 这个？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦。。 無視符號
<iGnome> 是
<cfy> iGnome:  我发了好几个呀
<cfy> iGnome:  这种有芯片的你也自己焊？
<iGnome> 这不要驱动。avr工具自带
<cfy> iGnome:  哦
<cfy> iGnome:  看来都要驱动的呀
<iGnome> 线就是idc10的标准线，插上就是了
<cfy> iGnome:  那我看看能不能把xilinx的驱动起来
<iGnome> xilinx那是fpga吧
<iGnome> 不是做单片的
<cfy> iGnome:  如果我把http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9617371004 驱动起来了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xilinx Platform Cable USB JTAG 顶级配置-淘宝网
<iGnome> 看dmesg。看芯片型号，要啥驱动嘛
<cfy> iGnome:  能给单片机烧么？
<iGnome> 当然可以
<cfy> iGnome: 要啊，没有出来ttyUSB0之类的呀
<iGnome> 那是大便的问题。
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在又快fpga，不过现在只在win下用
<iGnome> udev？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 16:03:53 +0800
<cfy> iGnome: T_T
<cfy> iGnome: 不是吧，网上貌似也要驱动啊
<iGnome> 我这不要。
<cfy> iGnome: 你的不是xilinx的线啊
<iGnome> 简单的东西，系统都认。从5年前，就人
<iGnome> 不是xilinx。那自己规定的线。
<adam8157> cfy: 我那个板子5-6种烧写方式...
<cfy> iGnome: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: T_T
<iGnome> 这些公司，一个设备都要卖好贵的。就是不搞标准的线。
<cfy> iGnome: 那你的线能给 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9994283944 烧么？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xilinx FPGA开发板Spartan-3E-XC3S500E PQG208-4M PROM-淘宝网
<iGnome> jtag?
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，是的
<iGnome> 那是标准的，基本就是spi协议
<iGnome> 你连对线就成。
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在用店家那里的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9617371004 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xilinx Platform Cable USB JTAG 顶级配置-淘宝网
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你用chrome吗
<DaBing001> 大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯
<iGnome> usb2com的那2301? 看板子的输出，一个对一个检查一次。信号对上就够了
<^k^> DaBing001, 好  ㍨ 
<cfy> iGnome: 不明白
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: chrome 怎么设置编码？
<DaBing001> 第一次进来，冒个泡
<iGnome> pl2303 nnnnd
 * GNUdog 所有东西都搞定了
<GNUdog> yeah
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 工具 >> 編碼 >> 自動檢測
<iGnome> 才插了下，是 pl2303
<cfy> iGnome: ttl?
<cfy> iGnome: 我有个ttl的
<iGnome> 啥ttl
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: en
<cfy> iGnome: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12614341516&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PL2303 USB UART Board (type A) 模块 通信模块 USB转TTL-淘宝商城
<iGnome> pl2303这小板子接idc10是输出，应该是标准的。可以问taobao的卖家，查到，或者看板子背后的标记。
<iGnome> 和你的目标板子信号对上就可以
<cfy> iGnome:  我以前买过一个 ttl线
<iGnome> 不对，就自己做一根线
<cfy> iGnome: 我有tl 2303...
<cfy> iGnome: 买个jtag的线，然后自己焊接下就行，是吧
<iGnome> 那看板子上的标记。
<iGnome> 是啊
<iGnome> 买一个idc10的线
<iGnome> 就是10线的排线
<cfy> iGnome: 标记是 PL-2303HX换行，LFC08153A
<iGnome> 用到6，7根。
<iGnome> 系统能认到不。
<iGnome> 认到，就可以买线了。
<cfy> 我在win7下面
<cfy> 过会看看
<cfy> 看看那能不能显示出ttyUSB0
<cfy> iGnome: 那我重启试试
<iGnome> 那win下，直接出com10,com11吧
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/wc2LL
<Jakalala> tenzu: 什么东东？
<Jakalala> tenzu: 为嘛hacker会有个小帽？
<tenzu> Jakalala: 不知道
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: chrome能设置颜色不？
<wumin214xf> 有人用SSD硬盘吗？
<GNUdog> wumin214xf: 我是
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 可以
<cfy> iGnome: 可以看到ttyUSB0
<cfy> iGnome: 求推荐avr板子型号,你觉得avr好,还是8051好?ee
<GNUdog> adam8157: 小朋友
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<Jakalala> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不清楚
<wumin214xf> GNUdog：用什么品牌的？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 没事…
<GNUdog> wumin214xf: INTEL
<Jakalala> adam8157: 推荐个本呗？
<adam8157> Jakalala: MBA, TinkPad T420
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我就是告诉你，我现在很困
<GNUdog> 然后我要睡觉去了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我还再找那个panic的原因啊!!!
<adam8157> GNUdog: 头疼
<wumin214xf> GNUdog：ubuntu支持SSD硬盘怎么样，性能好吗？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 223 的怎么样了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: GA, prev, this 全挂
<Jakalala> adam8157: 有便宜点的没？
<adam8157> GNUdog: no need to respin
<GNUdog> wumin214xf: 除了 XP，支持的都不错
<GNUdog> adam8157: 那还不错啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: prev, this 全挂是啥意思？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 上个errata 这个errata
<GNUdog> adam8157: soga
<adam8157> Jakalala: http://china.dell.com/cn/business/p/vostro-laptops
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Vostro成就系列笔记本电脑 | Dell 中国大陆
<GNUdog> adam8157: 睡觉去了，祝你好运…
<adam8157> GNUdog: heh
<hamo> adam8157: 恭喜你，要respin了...^+^
<adam8157> hamo: 全挂代表不是regression
<GNUdog> adam8157: 小样，要造反？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 内心涌起踢人的冲动 lol
 * GNUdog 泪流满面，突然看到一封邮件，有个服务器 down 了
<GNUdog> hamo: 别怕，我保护你
<adam8157> GNUdog: 共享主机就是省心啊
<Jakalala> adam8157: thanks
<GNUdog> adam8157: mediawiki 的问题似乎
<GNUdog> 其他的跑的都好好的
<hamo> GNUdog: adam8157不会是要kick我吧？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 纯文本路过, 搞啥wiki
<GNUdog> adam8157: wiki.ibeike.com
<iGnome> cfy: 啥时候，还8051。你搞这样的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2469491508
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ATMEGA128开发板 AVR开发板 送USB仿真器 送DA 送步进电机 遥控-淘宝网
<GNUdog> hamo: 我保护你啦
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧啧
 * adam8157 围观
<GNUdog_> 还好回校园网，悲剧
<GNUdog_> 要
<hamo> GNUdog_: 居然走IPv6...
<GNUdog_> hamo: 必须的
<cfy> iGnome: 我看看,我想想
<GNUdog_> [Thu Sep 22 16:28:43 2011] [notice] child pid 15617 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)  这是啥情况…
<hamo> GNUdog_: 你服务器上的程序？
<GNUdog_> hamo: 这个是 apache 的 error_log
<hamo> GNUdog_: 居然还段错了..
<GNUdog_> hamo: 我也满脑子问好
<GNUdog_> 问号
<cfy> iGnome: 学校在学8051
<hamo> cfy: 其实8051也非常强大的...
<cfy> hamo: 这个我不同意啊...
<iGnome> cfy: 傻瓜才学51
<cfy> hamo: 太那个了.我觉得设计的不好
<Jakalala> cfy: 什么是8015
<cfy> Jakalala: 单片机
<Jakalala> cfy: oh
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧,其实我书也看完了....还剩下一串口通信几章节没看
<cfy> hamo: 怎么强大了?
<cfy> iGnome: 那就买你给我的那个链接?
<hamo> cfy: 不不...作为单片机，我觉得他已经足够了..你不能跟ARM,MIPS什么的比...
<cfy> hamo: 我觉得设计的很有问题....我觉得...混乱啊...
<hamo> cfy: 具体？
<cfy> hamo: 我看看avr是怎么样的
 * GNUdog_ 估计是因为 PHP 5.1 的问题
<hamo> cfy: avr用来学C不错...
<cfy> hamo: 比如把特殊寄存器放在高128位,重叠地址了.
<GNUdog_> 还好有 backport 回来的 PHP 5.3
<cfy> hamo: 虽然访问方式不同,可以避免这个问题
<hamo> cfy: 指令集对C的编译有优化..
<cfy> hamo: 我也只是把书看了一遍,只是觉得比较混乱
<iGnome> cfy: 何泰的单片机最好了。便宜。
<cfy> iGnome: avr的买开发版?我其实可以自己焊接
<hamo> iGnome: Holtek我熟..其实也就那样..
<hamo> iGnome: ICE是个软肋..开发很麻烦....
<cfy> hamo: 你搞这个的么?你在linux下面么?
<iGnome> 额，还真有人用holtek的啊。做家电的？
 * adam8157 妈的, 国内这些傻逼邮件运营商, 就一个"Re: "你能搞出多少花样? 各种混乱的格式和被打断的thread!!!
<cfy> iGnome: 这是啥类型的芯片?
<cfy> iGnome: holtek
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 16:36:15 +0800
<iGnome> cfy: 开玩笑的。这种芯片，基本只能汇编。所以便宜。 lol
<hamo> cfy: 一个台湾的IC厂商的片子...
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧...
<hamo> iGnome: Holtek现在有自己的C和编译器的...只是有些bug而已...
<cfy> hamo: iGnome: 求推荐型号,avr或者8051的
<iGnome> hamo: 硬件堆栈，你要他用C。搞死人的。
<iGnome> 记得只12级堆栈
<hamo> cfy: 51都差不多的..买那些新的，都应该可以用..
<cfy> iGnome: push12次?
<cfy> 这个......
<hamo> iGnome: 我们用过8的和16的，12的好像都是写只能刷一次的芯片...
<iGnome> 是
<cfy> hamo: 哦.可是种类很多啊...看花了
<iGnome> hamo: otp芯片嘛。holtek最擅长的。
<cfy> hamo: iGnome: http://shop62422580.taobao.com/?search=y&scid=279760280&scname=taXGrLv6&checkedRange=true&queryType=cat&spm=1100062422580.48606773.1506363349.36
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 单片机-上海兰邦电器有限公司电子部- 淘宝网 
<cfy> 这里好多啊...
<iGnome> cfy: 别选了。都是上千的芯片型号。用我推荐的。学习而已。
<cfy> iGnome: 你说的这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2469491508
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ATMEGA128开发板 AVR开发板 送USB仿真器 送DA 送步进电机 遥控-淘宝网
<iGnome> 你去freescale的资料库，那估计几万种。
<cfy> iGnome: 我没必要买啊,我有fpga的开发版了,虽然没有外设
<iGnome> 你就玩硬件描述？
<hamo> iGnome: Holtek要想用C必须自己写汇编压栈，否则必死...
<iGnome> hamo: lol
<cfy> iGnome: 这个....其实我和同学和买了两块fpga....
<iGnome> 干嘛搞fpga
<iGnome> 学科是这样的？
<hamo> cfy: 有fpga还用这些干什么？
 * Jakalala 联通现在是不是有免费wifi ?
<iGnome> 那比较偏门的
<cfy> hamo: 玩...
<iGnome> 只是出来可以去大公司。 :D
<hamo> cfy: 去网上找那些free的IP核烧进去..什么都有了..
<iGnome> 中国不知道有几家用得上你。 cfy
<adam8157> cfy: 玩freescale有钱途
<hamo> cfy: 对对，那个什么智能车大赛什么的...
<cfy> iGnome: 开了fpga的课,然后老师说microcontroller不行.高层的还得fpga...
<jarodlau> hello
<cfy> hamo: 哦.这个赛我知道
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯....我看看去....
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<^k^> jarodlau, 好  ㍨ 
<iGnome> cfy: 跑数据的，才fpga
<cfy> hamo: 模拟单片机么...
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在还不能精确到1s....fpga
<adam8157> cfy: 搞那么多, 一个好点的单片机足以.
<hamo> cfy: 对呀，我记得以前看过这种free的IP核..现在不知道还有没有了...
<cfy> adam8157: 单片机 pk fpga?
<cfy> adam8157: 这比不过的吧
 * Jakalala 偶现在用电信的wifi 免费five hours,but 现在还不掉线，真的很神奇
<adam8157> cfy: 我选单片机
<cfy> hamo: 哦...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 恢复了，哇哈哈
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo http://wiki.ibeike.com 帮忙测试下
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首页 - 北科百科，一部属于贝壳人的百科全书
 * Jakalala 神奇的世界，神奇的中国，and神奇的中国网络
<hamo> GNUdog: 中了这边...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 真拗口 "北科百科"
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo 升级到 PHP53 之后再观察观察好了，奇怪为啥 mediawiki 能这么强力
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 北科百科是什么东东？
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 北科大的百科？
<GNUdog> Jakalala: 对
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 。。。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 16:48:37 +0800
<cfy> hamo: 那我都买几片好了.fpga还不会用呢
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你们那租房一个月多少？
<mmfei> hi。。。
<adam8157> Jakalala: 你也在北京? 什么样的房?
<mmfei> 这里有广州的吗？
<Jakalala> adam8157: nope, 你什么房？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • apache启动不了，求高手指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346098 (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzp — 2011-09-22 16:45 
<adam8157> Jakalala: 我是一个主卧
<Jakalala> adam8157: 一个主卧，how much per month ?
<adam8157> Jakalala: 中关村比较中心的位置, 挺大的一个主卧, 1900
<Jakalala> adam8157: oh
<Jakalala> adam8157: 京都就是贵
<adam8157> Jakalala: 嗯...
<GNUdog> adam8157: hi~
<GNUdog> 我要睡觉去咯
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...睡觉干啥跟我说
<GNUdog> adam8157: 气死你啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...我又不困
<GNUdog> adam8157: 5点半你就会困了
<GNUdog> 方西
<GNUdog> 放心
<alpha080> 有基情。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 看看糗百, 不会困的
<adam8157> alpha080: ...
<alpha080> 看看秘密，不會困的
<MeaCulpa> ,
<jarodlau> 测试...
<^k^> jarodlau, ....  ㍩ 
<jarodlau> awesome终于配置的差不多了,好累
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 升级以下，你白干
<mengfei> awesome这个还没用过，觉得还是用openbox+tint2+pcmanfm好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 从我开始用awesome, 配置基本没变
<jarodlau> MeaCulpa: 等升级的时候,我就先备份一下,反正放到github上了,不怕
<mengfei> 我在网上看的awesome桌面图片并不怎么好看啊
<adam8157> mengfei: 是不好看啊...
<adam8157> mengfei: 看我的, 光秃秃的
<adam8157> mengfei: 看我的, 光秃秃的 http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/beginning-awesome/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 开始用Awesome at Adam's
<slacker_HD> 终于可以进来了
<hamo> adam8157: blog不错...^_^
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，光秃秃的
<adam8157> hamo: ...你时不时的冒出来一下
<adam8157> roylez: ...............
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<mengfei> 顶上那些监测的是用conky的吗？
<adam8157> mengfei: en
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋蛋还在用conky？
<mengfei> conky colors?
<adam8157> roylez: conky 对 音量的检测弱爆了...
<adam8157> roylez: 懒得弄wicked那些东西
<hamo> adam8157: 深潜党可不是浪得虚名...
<roylez> adam8157: vicious，不过我惦记着转用 subtle
 * adam8157 这个频道RH的越来越多了....
<tusooa> echo *
<adam8157> roylez: 我去搜搜看
<psychologe> 什么是RH
<adam8157> tusooa: 你才是深潜党啊!!!
<roylez> psychologe: 如花
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 对不，蛋蛋君？
<adam8157> roylez: awesome 的开发感觉停滞了... http://awesome.naquadah.org/community/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: community - awesome window manager
<tusooa> adam8157: er
<tusooa> fx挂掉了
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 迟早的，自掘坟墓
<adam8157> roylez: why?
<roylez> adam8157: lua，悲催的东西
<adam8157> roylez: 给个subtle的链接?
<adam8157> roylez: lua多好的...
<roylez> adam8157: http://subforge.org/projects/subtle/wiki
<^k^> ⇪ ti: subtle - Subtle - Subforge
<jarodlau> http://i.imgur.com/LwYu6.png
 * GNUdog 小憩完成
<jarodlau> 效果还可以哇
<adam8157> roylez: awesome 其实好多地方实现的好懒的...源码粗糙的很
<roylez> adam8157: 是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 拿脚本语言做配置本来就是脑抽...
<roylez> adam8157: 鼠标指针这小毛病，多少年也不想修
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可能没人在意鼠标...
<adam8157> roylez: 那是xcb的原因嘛 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...在意的不少吧
<forfun> rhel用centos源的时候原来的yum需要删除吗？再装上centos的yum？
<roylez> adam8157: xcb也是一个bug
<MeaCulpa> xcb烂了很久了
<roylez> adam8157: 用xcb就反人类
<MeaCulpa> libxcb每次都要block一堆WM
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 你直接装CentOS不行么。。。
<adam8157> roylez: subtle是个wm啊...
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 已经装了才发现这问题……
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: .
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 看来你刚接触linux。。。
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 我曾经做过这么蛋疼的事儿
<forfun> ScarletWolf: faint
<roylez> forfun: 俩yum一样的
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 我一直用gentoo……
<adam8157> manual tiling 多累
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 。。。其实我当初也搞不太清楚
<adam8157> roylez: ruby的...
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 查过了才知道
<GNUdog> http://anylinux.net/post/2166.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 将 RHEL 5.4 升级为 CentOS 5.5 -- anyLinux
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我能懂的
<hamo> GNUdog: 你不是睡觉去了....= =
<GNUdog> hamo: 小睡一会儿就好
<ScarletWolf> 当初学RHEL时，到处问别人CentOS和RHEL的区别
 * adam8157 一个用perl的老怪人ee, 一个用ruby的年轻怪人roylez
<GNUdog> 睡多了晚上会失眠
<forfun> gentoo用得挺爽的，为了准备蛋疼的rhce，只能用rh linux
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> forfun: gentoo挺好，除了那编译时间。。。
 * tusooa sudo emerge -avuDN world
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 加上几个选项，编译时间能加快很多
<forfun> tenzu: 呵呵，对头
<forfun> tusooa: 呵呵，对头
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 能快到哪里去呢。。。
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 再快也就MAKEOPTS="-j3"
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 硬件不够快
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 不知道，反正对于我来说挺快的，下载和编译都不是问题
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 你什么CPU？
<forfun> ScarletWolf: T6500
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 我是T7100
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> -j17
<forfun> MeaCulpa: ……
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 你多少核啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 2
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<forfun> MeaCulpa: -j3
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 受得了么。。。
<MeaCulpa> 连slackware 出厂都j17
<MeaCulpa> 管他几个核
<MeaCulpa> cpu很强壮的
<ScarletWolf> ...
<MeaCulpa> CPU死的时候你硬盘早死了
<forfun> emacs用得爽歪歪了，为了蛋疼的rhce还得回头学vi
<hamo> adam8157: fujitsu or fujistu?
<adam8157> fujistu
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似发错频道了...
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 严肃的生产环境根本容不下emacs这个庞然大物
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 。。。我只会用vi
<MeaCulpa> 要rh,还是vi吧
<AsuraLe> 怎么强制关闭模块？
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 恩
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: emacs必须要有X对吗？
<forfun> ScarletWolf: no
<jarodlau> ScarletWolf: not really
<ScarletWolf> jarodlau: 。。。
<lainme> modprobe
<ScarletWolf> 算了，反正我也不用emacs
<ScarletWolf> 而且看起来还大的要命
<jarodlau> 最开始的时候使用emacs,现在改成vim了,
<ScarletWolf> jarodlau: slackware还专门给emacs开了一个分类
<jarodlau> ScarletWolf: vim大部分linux都配置,emacs装的很少
<forfun> 很多人是从vi转到emacs的，比如我，虽然那会用vi也写了N多笔记
<ScarletWolf> jarodlau: 是啊。
<forfun> 有一天发现vi的脚本的扩展性不能满足需要的时候就可以考虑emacs了
<ghosTM55> test 测试 111
<jarodlau> ghosTM55: 111
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋君早
<adam8157> roylez_: 下班了 bye
<AsuraLe> 怎么能让启动的那个信息跑慢一点？
<AsuraLe> 另外debian有没有一个有效的方法可以控制启动时加载的模块？
<CyrusYzGTt> d^2 走了。。
<ao> what?
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ??
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我郁闷啊～～～
<martist> 请教一下，这儿有人用ubuntu下的bochs吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 该死的放了下音乐就加载了个HDMI模块，他还赖着不肯下去
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 弄得我现在木有声音了～～～
<martist> 我要用bochs模拟linux0.0.1编译环境，初始状态下应该如何配置？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ... 我也有hdmi的，，不過貌似 沒有影響。。
<jarod_chen> 问下  国内是不是对个人宽带用户关闭了 80端口啊  不能在自己的电脑上假设服务器了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你的HDMI加载了么？
<martist> jarod_chen: 没有这一说吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 加載了。。還有 intel_hd..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 是hda-intel吧？
<martist> jarod_chen: 你要架设什么类型的服务器？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<jarod_chen> martist: 我给你们一个ip 你们点击下 看能不能点开
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ nd_hda_codec_hdmi
<jarod_chen> http://125.122.87.220:8081
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你有几个依赖HDMI的？我有4个
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 1個
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我有4个。。。
<martist> jarod_chen: 无法打开，你用什么架设的服务器，操作环境是什么？
<jarod_chen> 这个是我个人电脑 的ip 我用python 假设了一个最简单的tclServer 测试网络环境
<jarod_chen> Mac
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 相反，hda-intel只有一个依赖他的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 可能是，我根本就沒有用過 hdmi的原因吧
<jarod_chen> 貌似除了局域网内能打开 其他的都打不开
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己也没用过阿 
<martist> jarod_chen: 你是不是有路由器？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 有 2個
<martist> jarod_chen: 在路由器上需要设置DMZ
<jarod_chen> 是的  我设置成DMZ主机了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得你是用的ALSA控制音量的吧，你看下你ALSAMIXER里，CARD是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..怎麼看？？
<martist> jarod_chen: 或者你试试在路由器上挂一个花生壳，看看能不能打开。
<jarod_chen> 花生壳 太麻烦了  你们ping下能不能ping通
<martist> jarod_chen: 可以ping通
<jarod_chen> 我不知道是不是路由器上设置问题还是国内真的这么干了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: term 里输入 alsamixer
<jarod_chen> 我用的是dd-wrt的固件
<jarod_chen> dlink702
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 左上角有个card
<martist> jarod_chen: 我的机子是可以被外网访问，没有问题。
<jarod_chen> 你试下  我那个ip的 80端口
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ PulseAudio
<jarod_chen> 我架设了一个nginx
<martist> jarod_chen: 你的路由器是那个迷你款的吗？
<jarod_chen> 不是迷你宽 dlink Dlink DIR-825
<jarod_chen> 是这个
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: @@～～ 你的alsa是通过pulse来控制的。。
<martist> jarod_chen: 825…… 我不熟悉这个型号。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，本該如此，，
<jarod_chen> 硬件配置强的
<jarod_chen> 80端口也不能访问?
<martist> jarod_chen: 80端也无法打开。
<martist> jarod_chen: 你是ubuntu吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 因爲 alsa基本 開發停滯。。所以就這樣的，，
<jarod_chen> 我试下我原来旧的路由器看 我的是Mac
<jarod_chen> 我断下网 用旧路由器试下
<martist> jarod_chen: 好的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 但是pulseaudio还是基于alsa的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 這裏有個中間層 還有 kernel的新代碼支持新的硬件，，基本的哦偶用kernel直接驅動
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧～～～
<jarod_chen> 我回来了 
<jarod_chen> 再试下
<martist> jarod_chen: 麻烦再发下链接。
<jarod_chen> ip换了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 對了。還可以多模塊調用 例如 電腦的聲卡+hdmi+軟件的聲音通道+
<jarod_chen> 125.122.85.16:8081 
<jarod_chen> 貌似可以了 
<jarod_chen> 是路由器设置问题
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你累人不，我现在是要想办法把声音弄出来而已～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 安裝 pluseaudio 還可以用jack
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: jack是什么？
<martist> I get your text:
<martist>  GET / HTTP/1.1
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ google 
<martist> IP is :114.60.6.84,62275
<jarod_chen> 我看到了 114.60.6.84
<martist> jarod_chen: 恭喜^_^
<jarod_chen> 你的ip
<jarod_chen> 估计是路由器的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ google pluseadio jack
<jarod_chen> 不知道哪里出问题了 屏蔽了外面的连接  dd-wrt里面选项太多  估计哪里设置错误了
<jarod_chen> 80 端口也可以的吧
<jarod_chen> 那个是我个人的本地主页  运行了几个web站点
<jarod_chen> martist: 80应该更没问题吧
<martist> 可以
<martist> 没有问题
<jarod_chen> tplink这个老古董居然还没坏
<jarod_chen> 第一款tplink的无线路由器 
<martist> 呵呵，古董还是老的好
<jarod_chen> 全蓝色
<jarod_chen> 05还是04年的东西
<martist> 这儿有人用bochs吗？～～
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 寻求优盘择格式化成USB-HDD+或者USB-ZIP格式的工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346114 寻求优盘择格式化成USB-HDD+或者USB-ZIP格式的工具,大家帮忙! 统计信息: 发表于 由 centerpoint — 2011-09-22 18:47 
<Kandu> martist: 曾經
<martist> Kandu: ？
<Kandu> martist: bochs
<martist> Kandu: 找到救星了……
<martist> K
<martist> Kandu: 我不知道该如何配置，一直没找到教程
<Evanescence> nobody
<DawnFantasy> but you.
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 大家难道都没遇到过双击标题栏无任何反映，首次打开Thunar总是卡半分钟的情况吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346118 Xubuntu11.04 64位的，已经更新到目前最新了 大家有遇到过以下这些情况吗？ 1， 双击标题栏无任何反映，总是没办法最大化 用的系统默认的设置，难道还要自己去修改设置？ 如果需要自己修 ...
 * microcai 开心啊
 * microcai 有猎头主动找上我了 
 * microcai 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子。。 
 * microcai 真开心
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<martist> CyrusYzGTt: 啥美差呀
<jiero> 谁有空去校验下 pinta的翻译？
<DawnFantasy> 可怜的。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 對，要打擊 microcai 的氣焰
<jiero> https://translations.launchpad.net/pinta/trunk/+pots/po/zh_CN/+translate
<CyrusYzGTt> martist§ ??
<microcai> ^k^:  算你有良心
<^k^> microcai, 让我们换个话题。  ㍫ 
<DawnFantasy> lol
<centerpoint> 寻求优盘择格式化成USB-HDD+或者USB-ZIP格式的工具,大家帮忙
<wmL> Why
<Warm_HUG> 新装的ubuntu字体好恶心
<wmL> > Time.now
<^k^> wmL, 2011-09-22 20:06:48 +0800
<wmL> Warm_HUG: 字体都是浮云
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你用的什么桌面系统来的？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没用桌面系统, 用的窗口管理器awesome
<Warm_HUG> wmL: 我都快瞎了
<sanlang> hello
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 在命令行里调用就可以调出来？
<Warm_HUG> sanlang: hell
<^k^> sanlang, 好  ㍬ 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 要安装
<wmL> 平铺式只有程序员喜欢吧
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我说平时用的时候就直接输命令就能弄出来？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 自动
<AsuraLe> wmL: 为啥平铺只有程序员喜欢？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你还是先不要想这些, 东西太多了 慢慢来
<wmL> 平铺不方便上网
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我是在想我要不要为了一个声音再装一次系统
 * wmL 在想要不要重装一次
<AsuraLe> wmL: 你不用所有的东西都平铺阿
<jiero> wmL: 你知道吗，windows8就是平铺的。
<step2by>  碰个很弱智的问题  case里的             n* )echo "Good Afternoon";;     输入no可以输出输入n（其他）就不输出了 为什么啊？？
<wmL> AsuraLe: 很多平铺式只能平铺
<wmL> jiero: 看来我要彻底跟win7以后的windows系统bby了
<AsuraLe> wmL: 有这么诡异的事情？ 要是那样的话还是不要平铺的好
<jiero> wmL: 守旧不是好事。。。
<wmL> AsuraLe: 写程序的话还是不错的，充分利用了屏幕
<wmL> jiero: 我一只用最新的Linux操作系统
<jiero> wmL: 趋势就是全部利用屏幕，不需要壁纸。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，归位了？
<AsuraLe> wmL: 离开WINDOWS吧，彻底投入LINUX的怀抱吧
<adam8157> roylez_: ...坏人
<jiero> adam8157: 总说别人坏。。。
<wmL> AsuraLe: 我现在相当于彻底投入Linux，我加入Linux比你早阿
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天恒指跌了900点，v5
<adam8157> roylez_: 我今天赔死了...
<jiero> adam8157: 这次我没附和你是因为我今天得罪人多了:D
<jiero> adam8157: 炒股？
<adam8157> jiero: 有么? 
<psychologe> 应该说：坏坏，，，哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon总有不要钱的书，看不完哪
<adam8157> psychologe: 踢你
<jiero> roylez 有福了。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: kindle 4是彩色?
<jiero> roylez本来就看不完。。。
<Kandu> martist: 直接執行 bochs 就是配置選單了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道，不管，kindle3很好了
<roylez_> adam8157: 电子墨水好东西阿
<Kandu> martist: man bochsrc 差不多了，不過得了解下編譯時的選項
<AsuraLe> wmL: 你比我早但是没我彻底阿，我一投入LInxu就跟Windows断绝往来了
<oooo4dzd> bochs是什么？
<wmL> AsuraLe: 我上次用win是在装debian的时候，要下载点东西，
<AsuraLe> wmL: 我装了一个linux之后就没用win了，下载不同版本也是用Linux下载的
<jarod_chen> 大家对openwrt有研究没?
<Warm_HUG> 谁喊我？
<centerpoint> 离不开win...
<jiero> adam8157:  Jim Whitehurst, President and Chief Executive Officer of Red Hat said, 'Based on the strong first half results, we believe Red Hat remains well positioned to finish fiscal 2012 as the first billion dollar open source software vendor.'" 
<jiero> adam8157: 有机会买自己公司股份么？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim怎么实现把常用的命令模式的命令给简化了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346122 假如全局替换一个单词，相信许多人都会用的，就是":%s///g"这样的，我见过视频中好像刚输入一两个字符就跳出:%s//g这样的字符了，不知道是怎么实现的，感觉特别方便。还望各位多多指教啊，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<roylez_> jiero: 你想买如花股？
<jiero> roylez_ 我只是好奇。
<jiero> roylez_ 你有吗？
<roylez_> jiero: 没
<roylez_> jiero: 好奇杀死猫
<jiero> roylez_ 我就是猫，九条命死了多少条也不知道。
<roylez_> jiero: 好奇还是杀死你
<jiero> roylez_ 如果没了好奇，宁可死了。
<roylez_> jiero: 那你两头都是死，死定了
<Kandu> adam8157, roylez_, ghosTM55, jiero, jyfl987, lainme, MeaCulpa, GNUdog, NoIE: 晚安 ^_^
<adam8157> Kandu: 晚安
<lainme> Kandu: 晚安
<roylez_> Kandu: night
<adam8157> jiero: 没有, 中国不发股权
<NoIE> 晚安。
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡居然在潜伏
<jiero> Kandu: 晚安。好久不见了。。。
<lainme> roylez_: yes
<roylez_> lainme: 跳个舞看看
<lainme> roylez_: 你先做个示范
<roylez_>  ______ 
<roylez_> < nope >
<roylez_>  ------ 
<roylez_>        \   ,__,
<roylez_>         \  (oo)____
<^k^> roylez_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jiero> 啊哈
<lainme> roylez_: ...
<lainme> roylez_: 好吧，看在你这么有诚意的份上。
 * lainme dance
<roylez_> 还好我是op，否则就禁言了
<wujie> hello
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍬ 
<wujie> :-[
<jiero> roylez_ : 不过你还是看到了 :D
<tusooa> echo *
<jiero> wujie: ^k^多好啊。
<wujie> ??
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" 0 kB
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242899/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 车就像女人一样：有新的、二手的、漂亮的、丑的……尼玛最后一辆根本不是车吧！！！！ - AcFun.tv
 * jiero 删掉了 compiz cairo一族
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 学校网速还真给力诶
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍬ 
<phoenixlzx> 哈哈～～不愁论坛迁移啦
 * jiero 从网上搜索到结果得知 - intel 865G这种 2003年的集成显卡都能运行。欢欢乐乐去装GNOME-Shell 咯
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 迁移，那不还早着的额
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 提前了啊
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 可能会到十一假期
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 要到10月的，不是？
<tusooa> /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0 #这个.so在哪个包里
<tusooa> open("/usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tusooa> open("/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tusooa> open("/usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241349/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 没错，我就是来刺瞎你们狗眼的 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过了，奥特蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 我前天看的
<jiero> 累了。不在这里挂机了。大家明天见。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ v3.1-rc7
<king-egg_> heihie 
<iGoogle> HTC G11 Incredible
<tenzu> 拜神
<iGoogle> tenzu: 给一个片子
<peter_huang> arch的irc是啥来着？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 想要谁的?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 吉啥步？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/gk5fh.png
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个人太牛了，简直是天使长
<iGoogle> roylez
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不认识
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你刚才的口气，不是av王嘛。
<tenzu> LOL
<tenzu> roylez_: 哦米豆腐
<iGoogle> 坡国，传播啥，鞭刑20
<liouys> 有谁会调试valgrind
<maonx> peter_huang: OFTC 上的 #arch-cn
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦米豆腐
<peter_huang> maonx: thanks!
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你来替我被鞭?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 原来你才是。
<roylez_> maonx: Oh F*ck The Cat ???
<tenzu> maonx: 那边人多么?
<maonx> tenzu: 不多，但今天很热闹
<forfun_> 装好了个centos，还挺麻烦
<maonx> roylez_: 主席好- -
<tenzu> maonx: 那我还是不去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 米股开市了，又暴跌300点
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<DawnFantasy> 。。被评级了嘛。。
<tenzu> 小米手机那个?
<maonx> tenzu: 平常没什么人
<tenzu> maonx: 那更不去了
<tenzu> 不知道下载啥好了
 * maonx 我晕, 装了一个Gnome-terminal   fcitx在里面打字竟然 感觉不爽 标点打不了
<tenzu> maonx: terminator试试
<maonx> tenzu: 这个可以用 我先配置下看看
<lainme> maonx: 表示可以打
<maonx> lainme:... 我打不了
<tenzu> ubuntu里的gnome-terminal竟然不能直接用ibus打字,太奇怪了
<maonx> lainme: 打几个字都要来回切换  英文正常
<oooo4dzd> 一直不能打字？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/7lhmQ.gif
<soiamso> roylez_: 你买了不少？
<roylez_> soiamso: 没钱买多，不过买的是option，亲妈都不认得了
<soiamso> roylez_: 涨的还是跌的？
<roylez_> soiamso: call
<wmL> wget 下载的iso md5校核不对有办法修复吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> wget -N -c
<soiamso> roylez_: 违约金交不少了
<roylez_> soiamso: 没用margin，没有违约金
<soiamso> wmL: 没有办法
<lainme> maonx: tenzu 都没有遇到过。。。
<DawnFantasy> wmL, no
<wmL> 没办法只能重下吗？
<maonx> tenzu: 这个现在用着正常了,感觉还好的 多窗口功能我就不用了
<DawnFantasy> 如果大小没问题的话，那就重下吧。
<wmL> DawnFantasy: 684M...
<tenzu> maonx: 我都是开screen的
<maonx> oooo4dzd: lainme  刚才在Gnome-terminal中中文打字可以,但一碰到空格什么的就出问题了,只有切回英文才正常 然后 继续切 打字
<maonx> tenzu: 我还是没有用Screen 因为在awesome中感觉要那个没多大用吧? 我自己认为
<DawnFantasy> wmL, 我的意思是，如果大小符合但是md5不对，就重新下吧。
<tenzu> maonx: 也许你用不上
<lainme> maonx: 不如直接xterm
<soiamso> roylez_: 估计国内的股票跌到2250附近
<maonx> tenzu: 就是感觉 现在用Irssi 最下面竟然多出一行
<roylez_> soiamso: 国内的从来不看，国内就没市场
<maonx> lainme: 以前一直用Xterm 然后现在又被Backspace困扰 不想折腾,直接换了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀今天的股票話題
<soiamso> roylez_: 炒美股 ？
<roylez_> soiamso: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么炒?
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<roylez_> adam8157: interactive brokers，邮寄材料到香港开户
<adam8157> ...
 * MeaCulpa_ 全文检索了一边自己的收藏，发现最近还是看过Stoya出演过的片子的，那个白白的小胸妹妹
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...你們怎麼個個都要挑逗我說話，，我在準備自殺的計劃。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 现在是炒股的时候了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 硬盘坏了，积攒了8年的emule hash没备份，现在要赶快弄点群众喜闻乐见的材料供人下载
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我为人人，任人为我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，有好事不？
<MeaCulpa_> 现在的下载速度和以前没法比...
<adam8157> roylez_: 星际迷航 480p 集齐
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<tenzu> 我已经寂寞到在下载windows游戏的地步了
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa 这个不是只和分享比率有关系吗?
<soiamso> tenzu: 微游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> 我已經寂寞到開始下載 垃圾文件。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問 f15的glibc是不是已經啓用了 vdso
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 应该是, 这两天忙, 没仔细看
<adam8157> c
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: rhel都开了, fedora肯定也开了...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我說的是 glibc
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你确定你知道vdso怎么用了么....
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不清楚glibc...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不相干的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 額，我看 linux的文檔說 glibc會啓用的
<tenzu> 我手里有redhat,能卖钱么?
<wmL> tenzu: 找个笨蛋推销给她3
<AsuraLe> python 很好玩也～～
<tenzu> wmL: dell服务器配的盘,能卖么?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ Programs that dynamically link to glibc will use the vDSO automatically.
<CyrusYzGTt> Otherwise, you can use the reference parser in Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.c.
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...你真高科技
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 什麼意思???
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 高端啊...
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: 有累计的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 還是不明白你要表達什麼？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: vdso其实就是内核映射到了一段每个进程都有的线性空间吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 说你牛, 研究这些...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ On some architectures, when the kernel loads any userspace program it
<CyrusYzGTt> maps an ELF DSO into that program's address space.  This DSO is called
<CyrusYzGTt> the vDSO and it often contains useful and highly-optimized alternatives
<CyrusYzGTt> to real syscalls.
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 在和老婆喝stout, 这个牌子的瓶概上印有国际象棋棋子...数了一下，可以下一盘棋了
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa emule似乎除了爱情动作片就没什么有价值的东西了
<wmL> md5sum 怎么一次校验当前目录及其子目录下所有的文件的hash值
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 還有 維基解密 的資料可以下載。。
<MeaCulpa_> wmL: find -exec咯
<wmL> MeaCulpa: 怎么弄?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 也有許多 舊的文檔可以在那裏召回的，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是说glibc会用这些代替系统调用咯?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。我不能回答你，，我還是不太明白。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ md5sum -c md5sum *
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 在當前目錄的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • pdf虚拟打印的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346130 我喜欢使用iread插件阅读网页文字，然后打印下来，现在的问题是自带的pdf虚拟打印机常常把一些汉字从中间一分为二，效果惨不忍睹。 该怎样做才能完美打印出网页咧？在线求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ctrl-fairy — 2011-09-22 22:01 
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 怎麼不用 sha512sum
<wmL> CyrusYzGTt: 那个好写吗？
<wmL> 好些
<wmL> 我要检查我下的文件到底哪一个怀了
<MeaCulpa_> wmL: find . -type f -exec md5sum  {} \;
<MeaCulpa_> 大概是这样吧，我从没算过md5...
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 額，，通常，我都是下載 mplayer codecs 的時候用到。。 md5sum.. 自己就用sha
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 我給你的是校驗用的，，
<wmL> MeaCulpa: 是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> md5sum -c md5totalsum files
<wmL> CyrusYzGTt: 那样只能校验当前目录下的文件，但不能校验子目录下的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> md5totalsum 是一個文檔
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 据豫州晚报报道，河南一男子因为在玩三国杀时还未出牌就被张飞连续咆哮致死，该男子顿时恼羞成怒，对同一网吧一起玩三国杀的张飞操控者王某连砍37刀毙命，据目击者称，该男子一边砍还一边吼：我让你咆哮！我让你咆哮！目前警方已经介入调查  。所以不要乱杀不明身份下家
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 只要 文檔裏 當前目錄下有 ee/eeson  你在 md5sumtotal下添加  ee/eesom  thisisee'ssom  <<後面是校驗的
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 只要 文檔裏 當前目錄下有 ee/eeson  你在 md5sumtotal下添加  ee/eesom  thisisee'ssom  <<後面是校驗的md5值
<tenzu> 张飞咆哮?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我玩 QQ那個 英雄殺 也感覺心理不好受，，就不玩，，這個遊戲在摧眠玩家有更加急躁的心理
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 还是在现实里和朋友一边吃东西一边玩比较好
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 所以，我玩就關掉聲音
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我沒有朋友
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 出门找两个
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 額。不去
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 以后女朋友也不出去找?
<soiamso> UNO 不是好好的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 去買個 性愛玩具，，解決算了
 * wmL 还是再下一个ISO吧，几乎每个软件包的md5值都不对
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 關於 md5值，，可以參考  fedora iso的校驗指導
<MeaCulpa_> 7D芒果干真是美味
<wmL> CyrusYzGTt: 我去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> wmL§ 有 gpu就最好啓用gpu這樣速度是飛快的
<AsuraLe> wmL: MD5是对整个ISO检验的，你查里面的当然不对阿
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 那得去日本买,不要相信国产的
<moriramar> 我暈，好像最近ipv6上youtube看不了視頻了，其它人有類似現象嗎？
<moriramar> miredo+hosts
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，我也不信，，所以我準備存點或者將所有的積蓄郵購///或者旅行買
<soiamso> http://edu.ifeng.com/photo/baxiaoyuan/detail_2011_09/22/9383786_0.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 日本大学生街头行为艺术(组图)_教育频道_凤凰网
<ilovezoe> 这个是bot吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?author_id=246414&sr=posts
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<moriramar> soiamso: 那是祼的？還是外面的金色衣服？
<soiamso> moriramar: 金色油漆好像是
<fyodor_> 为嘛 flash plugin 32bit 在 64 位机子上OK，而原生的 64bit 却是各种悲剧？
<moriramar> fyodor_: 很悲劇嗎？
<fyodor_> 没声音，且开着 flash 时关闭 firefox tab 时卡 10s 左右 moriramar 
<lainme> fyodor_: 最新的？
<moriramar> fyodor_: Flash 是直接用 ALSA 發聲的吧，我記得。
<moriramar> fyodor_: 至於 Firefox Tab 的卡，這個我不太了解。我用編譯的 Firefox 6.0 的，一切正常。
<moriramar> fyodor_: 你可以看下你的 /var/log/syslog 之類的有沒有記錄。
<fyodor_> 谁去调试 flash 哦，哈哈
<moriramar> fyodor_: 這個……可能性不大。
<moriramar> facebook速度有點小慢呀……
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你说整天跟一群sb在一起生活是不是很痛苦
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 现在大学生都他妈sb，一群脑残
<moriramar> ineed: 大學生又怎麼得罪你了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯嗯，，你罵，繼續罵，，幸好我不是大學生
<moriramar> ineed: 我這被地圖炮轟得……體無完膚呀
<tenzu> 还好我已经毕业了
<moriramar> 我雖然人不在大學，心還在大學，終其10年都還是大學生……
<yunfan> 我也毕业了 lol
<tenzu> 啊,走了个大学生
<ineed> moriramar: 一群sb每天只知道打弱智游戏，不以无知为耻，反以无知为容
<moriramar> ineed: 什麼遊戲這麼糟恨？三國殺？魔獸世界？勁舞團？
<tenzu> crossfire?
<moriramar> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> 怎么看怎么像山寨CS
<moriramar> tenzu: “口胡，明顯是抄襲CF的。”
<moriramar> 為了Youtube，今天我重啟了吧。
<moriramar> 好些天沒重啟了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們有誰，利用過 intel的 openCL sdk編譯過。。
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐,当初没听说过CF还被人耻笑过
<moriramar> tenzu: 哎……世道變了，抄的沒原創的火了。還玩什麼創新……
<ineed> moriramar: 他们年轻狂傲，目中无人，自作多情，极度自恋，他们每天都在为了交配做准备，唱一些sb的情歌，我真不知道他们有什么存在的意义
<moriramar> ……話說我唱歌以日本梶浦由紀作曲為主，雖然有歌頌愛情的到也不少一般生活向抒情；最近聽上島唄，中孝介和元千歲的曲子還不錯……
<tenzu> 今朝有酒今朝醉,大学生毕业就不SB了
<moriramar> tenzu: 算是吧。
<AsuraLe> 装完软件后有个自动调整配置更新的那个命令是啥来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ed2k://|file|%5B2011.09.01%5DDiscovery.Channel.-.%E8%A7%A3%E6%A7%8B%E6%97%A5%E5%B8%B8%E7%94%A8%E5%93%81%EF%BC%9A%E7%AC%AC%E5%85%AD%E9%9B%86.v2.mp4|161164707|bf69c2e4104a5204b7adea477922f355|h=5ynvzqxieeemuctf6a2ms3r4kmb6yojk|/
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 快點翻譯。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 刷新配置的那个破命令是啥来的？
<tenzu> moriramar: 毕业以后忙着挣钱,没时间干SB事
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...什麼配置？？
<moriramar> tenzu: 嗯，就是這個意思。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 就是一般编译安装完软件要运行的一个命令
<tenzu> moriramar: 所以我觉得爱玩什么都无所谓,反正迟早要还
<moriramar> tenzu: 國外有些學校也確實過分緊張了。我一同學在GIT吧，開學到現在已經被佈置7個作業項目了，受不了了快。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 貌似 updatedb會順便 更新的，，或者  sync && sync
<tenzu> moriramar: 国外大作业多,一个project得做好久
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2903938
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《新机动战记高达W：无尽的华尔兹 特别版》(New Mobile Report Gundam Wing：Endless Waltz Special Edition)[QTS-RAW][1440X1080][新增特典及英语音轨及720][115分流][BDRip]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<moriramar> tenzu: 是。這才1個月不到被佈置7個，那個同學已經身體吃不消了。
<moriramar> tenzu: 不知道這個能不能起訴學校的。
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 但是国外一个project能让你真正学到东西～～～～～国内一堆作业写完了你还是啥也不知道
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 也不完全是。至少我做完血型測定實驗之後是知道沒技巧的人扎手指會很痛……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 反正我是沒扎，所以我不知道自己的血型。
<tenzu> moriramar: 我觉得可以complain
<moriramar> tenzu: 現在是無論complain或者訴訟，我怕他都沒那個力氣了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我说的是你可以学到东西～～～～不一定你知道自己的血型，但是你起码知道改怎么去测定吧
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你可能理解錯了一點：我測血型在國內大學學的。所以國內作業寫完了不至於啥也不知道。
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 平心而论,那些project学不到太多基础知识,学生都是知其然qi2不知其所以然
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 其实我觉得这个你怎么看待～～国内的很多大学恰恰是讲了太多所谓的基础知识，理论知识，弄的学生不知其然更不知其所以然
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 现在的
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 但我說良心話，少了那些知識真心做不起來一些東西。
<tenzu> 国内的本科教育比国外强太多了
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 國內做的不好不是因為基礎太多了，而是基礎的東西當年是怎麼來的沒說。學生不會研究方法。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 现在的大学生都很垃圾
<moriramar> tenzu: 反對，看完國外藥物的一些課程我就明白，國內教授方法還是有問題的了。
<moriramar> 下了，各位聊吧。
<ilovezoe> inimino: 还好我已经毕业了
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我的很多教材都是国外的，而且当初也看了很多国外的公开课这种，基本都是从project入手，非常实用去讲解一些东西。如果认真去理解很容易就能理解基础是怎么连贯的。而国内的则通篇都是理论、名词，完全就是把人弄昏的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 大学生我觉得要看，像我在大学我们工作室的那些学生就很不错～～～～虽然一个二个基本都是不去上课的
<tenzu> 国内的教材写的屎而已
<ilovezoe> AsuraLe: 国人似乎很喜欢让人先从抽象去把握。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2796063
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《新科学人》(NewScientist)更新至11年9月17日[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我说的是大专
<tenzu> 如果没有国内初高中的基础,让你看国外教材你一样看不懂
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你说的太对了
<AsuraLe> tenzu: ilovezoe: 不是，我仔细看了国内的教材——计算机程序方面的，包括国内非常推崇的什么谭浩强的还是什么；在和我自己使用的国外的教材相比差别非常明显——国内的教材是纯理论性质的，根本和实际应用就脱节了
<Jakalala> tenzu: 我都几乎不看课本，不听那些砖家叫兽的课
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 其实这不是大专或者本科的差别，而是看个人，本科的大多数也都很垃圾～～～
<tenzu> 国外的高中生做不了三角函数题,数学基础比国内高中生差远了
<tenzu> 谭浩强就是他妈个狗屁
<tenzu> 写了一本C,看了三页一点兴趣都没了
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我高中的时候开始学程序的，用的教材全是国外的教材——最早的两本是我的入门师傅，我一个学校的师兄给我的。都是从实例入手，你首先恒容易就能明白这些东西用在什么地方，然后他才会告诉你为什么是这样的
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我觉得只有一点人会真的在大学里学到东西
<tenzu> 我说过了,国内的教材写的屎
<tenzu> 但是想有扎实的基础知识就得用国内的教育方式
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 国外的大学算算数还都没国内的学生好～～～～
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 国内高中以及之前的教育都很好，但是大学的教育就很有问题
<tenzu> 我懒得重复我说过的话
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 高中和之前的教育基础会让你很扎实，但是大学的老师上课完全就是在念书 ～
<tenzu> 不要把本科教育和研究生教育混为一谈
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 大学的sb老师 有些东西连他们自己都不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147509210
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 埃及人 The.Egyptian.1954.BluRay.720p|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你说现在的年轻人为啥这么心高气傲呢？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 很多都是，我们学校一个跟我关系很好的跑去听数据库的课，听了不到5分钟就出来告诉我，数据库还没他理解的好～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 因为浮躁～
<Jakalala> tenzu: 难道是看脑残韩剧，看多了
<tenzu> Jakalala: 社会风气影响的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 当前中国的整个风气都是浮躁的～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我现在已经听不下去那些脑残老师的讲课了，不知道接下来的大学生活怎么熬啊
<tenzu> 自学
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你现在大几？
<ilovezoe> Jakalala: linux欢迎你。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 大一
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 大學生與社會工程學的厲害關係暨討論
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 九月刚入学
<ilovezoe> Jakalala: opensource 欢迎你。XD
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 今年九月刚入学，大学生活还没过一个月
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 教你个方法，不要听他们讲课～自己看书，保证你人到就行了——应付点名，不然你考试基本会挂科的。而且是以大比分挂科
<Jakalala> ilovezoe: thanks
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 自己学东西，接项目，做开源～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: en
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 中国现在有几个开源社团，虽然主要是面向国外资料和软件的翻译，但是对自己的提高都会满大的～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你加我msn吧   ashurta@163.com~~
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 行
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: linux 下的QQ实在没办法用，我打算抛弃QQ了
<CyrusYzGTt> 但是对自己的提高都会满大的～
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147509135
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 蓝精灵 The.Smurfs.2011.R5.LiNE|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，你又无聊了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗。。你更加無聊
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 嘎嘎～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的，今晚几点睡呀？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你那神奇的符号
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: smurfs没意思
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我又想重做系统了TT木有声音TT
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不清楚，，你問 天道
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我小學二年級最喜歡看。。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我现在用诺基亚手机做无线modem连接笔记本上网，速度竟然还行
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 去吧，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 动画片好看,电影没意思
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 要不我俩来聊MSN？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 3G网络效果本来就不错～
 * Jakalala 神奇网络，神奇的诺基亚
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: no 3g
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 可以當催命擠
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 2g 中移动卡
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，其实我想自己写一个终端，输入命令的地方是像irc这样固定在底部或者顶部的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 恩，那不错～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我手机是3G卡，每月放空500M流量～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 不好意思，没用过msn ，我其实一直都只是IRC和电邮
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗。。gnome-term... 就是在底部輸入的/
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 羡慕啊！现在是学生，no money
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: msn相当于IRC，但是不同的就是一般是一对一的
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 好像不是～～
<DawnFantasy> msn是用来和MM聊天的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 就是一般和熟悉的人说事情就可以用msn
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你大学毕业了？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 毕业了，我给你发饲料你看不到么？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt§ 神奇的符号，偶也会
<tenzu> 豆腐
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，我要把输入固定在底部或者顶部，目前还木发现这样的终端～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦
<liutos> 啊，好久没上来咯～
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-22 23:46:22 +0800
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我大学四年，做了三年的课题～～～
<liutos> 今天上白丝魔理沙的网站不行了～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你学什么专业？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 信息安全，你大学不用管你的专业！如果你能把你的能力练的足够好，你就不用管专业的问题
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 反正中国80%的大学生都不会自己专业的工作——除非你很喜欢你的专业～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 如果你想学编程的话，我还是建议你去学c或者c++，其他的那些都不用去看，最好也不要去看～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 其实我比较喜欢asm
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 是什么东西？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 两年前也看过一点asm，就那个王爽的
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: asm assembly
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 哦，底层滴～～～～如果你喜欢做硬件倒是可以～～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 但是要做复杂的东西用那个就太纠结了点～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 有时候觉得高级语言的符号太繁琐，而且不能精确控制
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我知道
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 其实你学asm或者高级语言都是一样的，关键在于思想～～～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe:嗯
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 高级语言的好处就是你可以专注于思想、算法、结构上。而不用去担心太过于细微的东西，而且可移植性也比较大
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 而且高级语言相比ASM有个很大优势就是你可以拿高级语言讨MM欢心，但是你很难拿ASM去讨她欢心
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 总不能逢节过生日做机器人送她吧？但是你可以没事写个小程序逗着玩～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 其实我挺喜欢机器人的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我也蛮喜欢的，但是成本高阿～～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 如果我有一天有很多bot的话，我第一个就把GFW干掉
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 如果有一天你有很多bot而没有被解放军处理掉的话，我想你可以正大光明的把他关掉而且不需要任何理由
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: youtube twitter facebook 都被GFW认证
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 或者把他改成其他的东西～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 网络战不是已经打过了吗？不知到时他们会不会注意到我
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 比如改成，A片搜集器～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 百万的bot，威力大不大
<soiamso> http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/FCTk
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微盘
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: a片就太大材小用了吧
<AsuraLe> soiamso: 关键是百万的bot出来之前你要保住不要被抓住了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 举个例子而已
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我们的网络上有网虫，这是真的吗？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你说的网虫是什么东西？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 对你的数据包进行检索敏感字符
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 很正常啊～～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 这不是侵犯隐私吗？还正常，
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 所有的数据都是层级发送的，只要在相应的层级端口进行控制就可以检索数据了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 隐私这种东西～～～不违反某些人的利益的时候才有意义～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你在网上发布一个消息，说不准待会，网监处的人就要请你去喝咖啡了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 哪个国家都一样～～～～不然那些什么间谍的怎么抓到的？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 网络看来还真的是挺危险的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你不上网也一样～～～～只是对于一般的情况而言，没有造成大的影响的话，没有人专门来找你～～
<widon> 用cscope如何查找这个字符串？ fun("ABC")
<soiamso> Jakalala: 所以有 GPG 等东西
<widon> cs f t fun("ABC") 不行
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 但是对于网络来说，网监处也不会那么容易的找你去喝咖啡～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 比如你注册你的邮箱的时候，邮箱服务器会记下你ip和你每次登陆的ip，一旦要找你的话，一查你的ip就都出来了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你上天涯发个帖，天涯上就有你的ip
<soiamso> Jakalala: 所以用多层 ssh 来防止跟踪
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我要是临时注册一个发呢？ 就没用了阿
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 首先这种东西都只对于固定的形成规律的消息才有用～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 或者如果你懂得IP伪装的话～～～你使用的是伪装的IP呢～～～怎么追查～～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 这个方面的你去看看计算机网络就明白了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 刚掉线了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: :-)～～～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 其实IP追查对于一般的人可能很有效，但是如果涉及到侦察与反侦查的话就不一样了，有很多可以伪装的～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: n级跳板加VPN
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我就不信他们能查到
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: N级跳板甚至都不用VPN，追查已经很困难了～～～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 这不是安全吗
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: VPN是防止信息在中途被截获从而泄漏信息的内容的方法～
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 真羡慕那些手里有百万bot的人，如果我也有就好了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: ssl ssh不也是加密信息的吗
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-23 00:20:51 +0800
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 又掉了，无语了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 看来2g的移动卡上网太不稳定了
<^k^>  06:16
<archl> 诸位水仙早起早好
<ofan> ArneGoetje: 早
<ofan> archl 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-23
<MeaCulpa> 早
<sikao_lfs> http://bbs1.people.com.cn/posts/06/B5/75/1A/A112555290.jpg             “We are the over-educated and under-employed. Our future has been totally sold out. 我们读书过度，找不到工作。我们的未来被完全出卖了。”
<CyrusYzGTt> 晚
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f15462422o1p0.html  太給力了，中國版
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 河南洛阳一男子挖地窖 囚禁6名女子做性奴 - [拍客]实拍男子挖地窖囚禁6名女子当性奴事发地曝光 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Pwnna> o.O
<Pwnna> ....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 盼望12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346173 没有写错,就是12.10. 12.04是LTS,所以技术上都是很保守的,不会有新东西,但是会比较稳定. 11.10差不多就是12.04的测试版,因为6个月开发一个LTS太紧张,所以这个版本就是给LTS做准备.因此,不准备放进LTS的,也不会在这里投太多人力. 这样,基本上那些有趣的东西,都要等12.1 ...
<roylez> missing: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dld4u5f0jqg.gif
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 乖。。
<missing> roylez: 汗..啥东西进嘴了?
 * missing google+今天挂了好像墙了?
 * CyrusYzGTt 因爲g+已經全面開放註冊了
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 同意~~~伪处男
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的g+
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ ...
<MeaCulpa> buzz不会挂，因为在gmail里面
<MeaCulpa> g的这些服务都太奔放，图都直接显示...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 可以 讓 G+和 buzz同步麼？？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> G+不怎么用，太依赖鼠标了，花哨，不方便
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 你用 API開發個 gmail郵箱插件。，去實現
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f15453093o1p0.html  ^_^
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 实拍各种咆哮现场 - 黑龙江卫视：“发飙女警”不堪压力 离家出走 0921 新华视点 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 没空
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 那就 fire you,就有空了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 这种micro blogging, 折腾一个够了，有个好用的客户端即可
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: ...fire了更没空
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 好吧，，讓你老版給你這個項目，，
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你全天聊天的啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ???
<MeaCulpa> 老板才没兴趣
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉是每次都看到你在海阔天空
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我昨天检索了一下我的收藏，的确看过你那小白妞的片子
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 胸还没做过
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 讓你老闆的兒子或女兒有興趣，
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: ？？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你在说啥啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 哦...大概我记错了 ～
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 這叫孤寂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dlejn9nc7sj.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 好图。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 今天我又要吃pizza了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 多吃不好
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 你不年轻了
<MeaCulpa> 合体...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 好吧。我的身体大概选择性排泄油脂。
<MeaCulpa> pizza不算油腻
<MeaCulpa> 比我朝盖饭清淡的多
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: ... 那么汉堡也不算油腻了。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 当然
<roylez> 一直觉得就是加了点菜的锅盔味道
 * dungeon_jiero 点pizza大多是菜多肉少的类型。
 * dungeon_jiero 喜欢吃汉堡，但是很少光临，因为吃不饱。。。
 * MeaCulpa 无肉不欢
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 澳洲汉堡你都吃不饱？你可以的...
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 去hungryjack吃double whoper
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: $8.5的就差不多了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 恩。
<MeaCulpa> 8.5, 好贵啊，可以买两个麦记的half-pounder...虽然麦记味道一塌糊涂
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 都起床了？？
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 汉堡我还是最喜欢whoper，这个比麦记和肯德基的都好吃
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我也是。stunner deal啥的，带一种甜品 :D
<ofan> 喝可乐...
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: hungryjack的可乐还随便喝，尽管这个不健康...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我记得$8.5可以买十几个鸡腿根呢
<MeaCulpa> 可乐不都是随便喝么...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 对的。但是我不喝可乐。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是。
<MeaCulpa> $8买的鸡肉可以吃两天了
 * ofan 每次去超市必买可乐
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。我一般不吃鸡腿
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我讨厌可乐。。。
 * MeaCulpa 一天三听课了
 * MeaCulpa 一天三听...
 * dungeon_jiero 怀疑可乐那么难喝的饮料为啥这么多人喜欢，我宁可喝白水。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你太奢侈了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 喝白开水我会喝到很多可怕的味道，在我国，还是可乐好
 * ofan 一天至少3罐pepsi
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 白开水太难喝了，啥味道都有
 * dungeon_jiero 一天喝一升水。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 在天朝，白开水口味比饮料丰富得多
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 在天朝我喝纯净水。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 纯净水，桶里放两个月的生水？你猛的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 换水都我去，扛着20KG的水桶跑200M。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 哦...你str 有14+了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 随意啦。比自来水味道好。而且有标签出厂日期。
<MeaCulpa> 自来水至少是流动的，自己烧的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喝凉的。。。不喝热的。。。冬天也是凉水。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我喝冰的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我不喝冰的。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 所谓冰的，也只是在口腔内加热到30度，咽喉加热到35度
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 谁没事犯傻直接往肚子里吞....
<MeaCulpa> 以人类的技术，进入胃部的任何液体不可能低于5度，固体不可能低于15度
<MeaCulpa> 否则就是超人
<MeaCulpa> 或者直接在食道打洞进去的
<MeaCulpa> 所以我一直觉得那些说喝凉水伤胃的是白痴....
<MeaCulpa> 当人类是爬行动物...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你给水加热那么快啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 那是水啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且喝水就是直接吞吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 以前生物老师说的，人类消化道加热很迅速
<dungeon_jiero> 瞬间到了下面
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 至少我不是直接吞
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 鼻腔加热空气都可以提高5度以上
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我吃饭也是吞的。
<forfun> 商用服务器都用那种发行版本？
<MeaCulpa> forfun: RHEL, SLED
<dungeon_jiero> forfun: 都？
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 居多，但是不绝对
<forfun> 哪一种用得多？
<MeaCulpa> RHEL
<MeaCulpa> 卖服务的就这两家吧...Ubuntu大概也在干了
<forfun> MeaCulpa: centos也算吧
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 草根rh
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你很费钱，不吃鸡肉，不吃可乐，资本主义世界最便宜的肉类和饮料你都拒绝
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你生活太奢侈了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 还喜欢吃蔬菜，费钱
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喝水。我吃蔬菜，我吃水果。。。吃鱼。。吃羊。。
<dungeon_jiero> 吃土豆。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...有钱
<MeaCulpa> 土豆我也喜欢，无奈含水量太高，不及大米经济
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 澳大利亚吃羊肉，你真奢侈。干吗不去吃袋鼠
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我自己曾经3星期吃了10公斤土豆。
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠和兔子
<forfun> yum可以和apt媲美了……
<dungeon_jiero> roylez。。。羊最便宜啊
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 牛最便宜好不好...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我一天就吃过3斤土豆+蟹黄
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 错。。。牛一点都不便宜。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鸡最便宜
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不会做鸡的东西。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鸡肉简直不能吃...
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  dungeon_jiero 鸡肉+ Cheese, 烤箱一放，搞定
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那边的鸡肉实在是太肥了，天知道吃了多少激素
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 牛都是$10+ 羊可以 <$8
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 便宜嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去皮去骨头的，可以了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我宁可买冷冻鱼。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你那牛是整块的肉，不是廉价肉酱
<MeaCulpa> 牛肉酱没那么贵
<MeaCulpa> 都是外国人不知如何烹调的腿肉，只能绞碎
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。。。牛肉酱我从没想过。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 所以说你奢侈，穷人吃不起整肉的
<MeaCulpa> 穷人除了鸡肉，根本吃不起整块的肉
<MeaCulpa> 那些煮不烂的腿肉，产量大，只能绞碎
<MeaCulpa> 天朝有无敌小苏打
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国估计不能乱用
<Barden> 问下，大家的gmail有无向联系人发送垃圾邮件的情况？
<MeaCulpa> Barden: 无
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 牛可以 <$6 ，5块的打折牛肉时常有的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。平时我都不吃肉的。别把我和你的习惯混淆哦。。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez那是你那里。。。
<Barden> MeaCulpa: 我的今天发现10几封发送失败的退信。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: woolworth，brisbane
<Barden> NND，赶紧修改密码
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...有钱，不吃肉的更是有钱人
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 别的东西贵啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么会？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 除非你顿顿土豆燕麦
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你主要吃点啥
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我是土豆+芹菜。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得
<MeaCulpa> 芹菜，纤维素高，管饱
<MeaCulpa> 我不吃芹菜，我认为那是绳子，不是蔬菜
<MeaCulpa> 而且受不了那个味道
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我生吃不煮。
 * MeaCulpa 一直把芹菜当纺织品
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海芹菜我是不碰的。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: city里面的超市肯定找不到这价钱，稍微偏一点的suburb，大一点的超市经常有这样的价位
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 生吃会吃得更少一些，不错
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 我那时候土豆烧牛肉是主粮
<dungeon_jiero> roylez哦。我是煮鱼肉汤。
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国很大，你们看来不是一个地方
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 土豆烧牛肉，调味的酱是唐人街买来的老干妈豆豉
<MeaCulpa> 老干妈++
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我每天中午都加一大勺
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 好吧。。。我都没买过什么香料的。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez我的调料是巧克力。。。我喜欢吃巧克力。。。
<roylez> ....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> 小盆宇才喜欢巧克力
<MeaCulpa> 不同亚种了
<dungeon_jiero> ...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 恩。我特别喜欢黑巧克力，85%的就好。
<dungeon_jiero> 甜得不太喜欢。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 买Pizza了。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你干嘛不自己做，带去
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 没做过。不好吃吧。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我今天坚持不到2点买便宜$1.5的了。。
<iGnome> 咋剩下3个假洋鬼子聊吃
 * dungeon_jiero 留神扫尾
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 神，你知道这里谁喜欢照相么？
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 。。这隐私。不知道。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 这个怎么隐私呢。。。
<Barden> http://news.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20110923/604017.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 记者揭露河南洛阳性奴案被指“侵犯国家机密”_雅虎资讯
<iGnome> 别人喜欢照相，当时不发布出来。所以不知道。
<iGnome> 但是
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 找陈老师
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 那种质量的照相，找你就行。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 。
<iGnome> 晚上如何判断蚊子离你多远。没灯的时候。听声音可判断？
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 能啊。。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我讨厌蚊子离我近了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 使用激光防禦系統，可以有效制止
<iGnome> 没激光。。
<iGnome> 似乎判断不出
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 好久没见蚊子了。。。好吧。。。这里的蚊子傻，绝对不进屋子。。。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 在外面会被叮死，但是蚊子讨厌进屋。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 为啥
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 来研究一下吧。把这种蚊子带到中国取代中国的品种？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 为啥不进屋
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 鬼知道啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 袋鼠国苍蝇也能弄过来
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 据说是无毒苍蝇。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过蟑螂带到中国就吓死人了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: HP换ceo了，知道不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又换了？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我暈，我在想IPv6是不是也被搞了。
<MeaCulpa> SAP那打工仔不干了？
<MeaCulpa> SAP那打工仔合同不会那么短吧，捞了不少拗断费
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我開IPv6上Facebook(https)居然連不上了。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不過Youtube正常。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 被赶走了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 替罪羊吧，啥还都没干
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在问hp的人
<MeaCulpa> SAP这种大忽悠公司，对hp来说不是很好么
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA2NDg1MjI4.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenMobile ACL可让MeeGo兼容所有安卓程序 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2011/110922xb.html?mtxs=rss-corp-news
<^k^> ⇪ ti: HP Names Meg Whitman President and Chief Executive Officer 
<iGnome> 当我困意重重欲关闭脑细胞的活动时，一阵嗡嗡的声音将我惊醒，我突然如临大敌毫无睡意。 ... 到特级战备状况，并全神贯注地聆听着蚊子飞行的方向，准备好与我最近的距离时突然出击。
<dungeon_jiero> 這個頻道裡谁用那个啊。
 * dungeon_jiero 支持主席灭了神
<moriramar> iGnome: 你這個嚴重干擾斷句呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 彩色字體，在我這正常顯示
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計 這個彩色字體用了比較低的 漸變 。。應該用多顏色的漸變
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又是女人？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实HP在大部分方面还是不错的，在欧美待遇和工作环境也很好
<iGnome> moriramar: 应该搞一个分词引擎。
 * dungeon_jiero 疑问：这里有人在Intel显卡上用 GNOME-Shell吗？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: LinuxTOY昨天好像有這個的報導呢，看評論評價不高。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只是财务在新加坡，且在中国的业务也基本都是外包。 相对于其他公司，HP的技术核心更小，只有硅谷和印度
<moriramar> iGnome: 關鍵是漸變沒出來，顏色變化太突然了。如果不是這樣突然的話就不會影響了。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 这个么。。。需要android的什么东西呢。不知道为啥呢。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 用了，操作习惯也不一样
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 好吧。。。这个似乎是 x86版本的
<iGnome> moriramar: 16色，指望啥。肯定突然变化。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 有，用核芯顯卡啓動桌面
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你么gnome-shell？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ gnome3
<iGnome> gnome-shell的搜索，不是破烂货嘛
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 不是 zeitgeist么/
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 装 synapse
<iGnome> 你推荐的那，也是破的。
<if_else> 各位兄台，su someone 切换某个用户时，可否在切换时执行命令？谢谢
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 等你修呢
<MeaCulpa> The fourth wealthiest woman in the state of California with a net worth of $1.3 billion in 2010
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP这个新女老大曾经竞选加州州长，加州第四富女
<roylez> 得，hp又悲催了
<MeaCulpa> 在eBay之前，她都是在disney之类娱乐
<MeaCulpa> HP要出”云“家庭影院了....
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 昨天报道redhat有望明年成为第一个billion的开源公司
<roylez> "I believe HP matters"，废话，谁都知道HP一完就得死了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过这个人挺厉害，带出eBay来的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> eBay干了10年
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过很多所谓的成功经理人其实是坐顺风车的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ebay在米国没什么竞争，不排除这人也是坐顺风车
<MeaCulpa> 恩，只要当年有一个好的理念和市场
<MeaCulpa> 不过靠eBay她发大了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老实说，这几年eBay狂招人，德国中心那里那帮家伙，看不出eBay业务有增长，只能说明在砍美国人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以eBay看来也不咋的，一个公司要是忙着把美国人换成中国人，换完了，公司也就完了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在进去是晚了
<missing> /quit/quit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: eBay放出来的Linux SA探头无数次遇到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都爆傻的问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的前任去了ebay
<MeaCulpa> o, 一街之隔
<GNUdog> 爆了，公司网络进不来 freenode 了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 你们也会爆？
<roylez> GNUdog: 难怪没看见蛋蛋君
<moriramar> iGnome: 你居然用16色……
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，不知道为啥，一直提示 too many user connections 
<GNUdog> roylez: 从国外走就没问题
<moriramar> GNUdog: 換哪個服務器都不行？
<GNUdog> moriramar: xchat 一直在重试，搞了半个小时了
<GNUdog> xchat 自己换了无数个地址了已经
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚才眼花，Notes Care看成 Not Care
<dungeon_jiero> too manyuser？ 难道中国攻击freenode？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<moriramar> 我暈，這個是什麼情况？我拿IPv6上Facebook居然連接被重設了？
<dungeon_jiero> 接近10.1了各位
<dungeon_jiero> 可能有重要事情宣布
<GNUdog> 从河北的出口试试看
<GNUdog_hbei> 看来只是我们公司的网络的问题了
 * tenzu 主席万岁
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GatewayPorts yes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个很好，必须加
 * dungeon_jiero 拜疼祖
<iGnome> 疼祖
<iGnome> roylez: 你又准备跳槽了？
<tenzu> 罗姐好
<roylez> iGnome: 恩，我随时准备加入神的军团
<iGnome> 带着酷胖跳槽？
<iGnome> 不吃不喝的军团？
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 疼疼。我吃了一个pizza，但是不饱。周围那么多水果我吃哪个好呢。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 火龙果
<iGnome> 吃疼疼果吧。 dumb1224
<iGnome> dungeon_jiero: 
<tenzu> 拉出来的时候还能看到籽
<WiiW> pidgin  今天支持颜色了，怪了
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> 拉出来的时候还能看到tenten
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 没吃过火龙果。。。
<iGnome> 那没味道的。别吃。 
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 你那儿不是橙子不错么
<tenzu> iGnome: 成熟的果子很甜,老土没吃过吧
<iGnome> 嘛成熟。反正没味道
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 吃橙子多了。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 好吧，从橙子开始每个都吃一个。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 香蕉也不错
<iGnome> 死罗杰，天天炫耀吃的。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 没有香蕉。那个太贵了
<tenzu> iGnome: 来我这儿,哥给你买好的
<iGnome> 疼猪，又乱说话
<tenzu> iGnome: 我可以买了给你送机场去,怎么样?
<iGnome> 。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我错了。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: papaya?
<iGnome> 鸟大的破国，机场太近了。不显诚意。
<tenzu> papaya比火龙果还通便
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: ？
<iGnome> 送过来吧
<iGnome> papaya，估计是一种药品
<iGnome> 疼猪经常吃
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 木瓜
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 没吃过。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/173611
<iGnome> 居然是这。马来语？
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 还不错,就是太容易腐烂
<tenzu> iGnome: 英语里就这单词啊
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。不过一般瓜我都不喜欢吃。。。西瓜我绝对不会买的。。。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我爱吃西瓜,哈密瓜,甜瓜
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: rock melon，多好吃...
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 我最喜欢吃樱桃 :D
<iGnome> ～～ tenzu
<dungeon_jiero> roy
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 。。那个还要去掉种子
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 不够甜,够甜我也吃
<tenzu> roylez: rock melon是啥?袋鼠国特有的?
 * jyfl987 我喜欢吃豆腐
<iGnome> 实在的 jyf
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 就是哈密瓜一种
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 我喜欢酸的 :D
<iGnome> 地瓜？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 麻婆豆腐
 * CyrusYzGTt 曰： maya(maya1) 被我嚇跑了。。 
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我不行,一吃酸的就疯
<iGnome> tenzu: 注意用词
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 吃豆腐，有揩油的意思
<tenzu> iGnome: 咋啦?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 小孩子不要瞎想
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。这两天让我把频道调整为食品讨论了
<iGnome> 一吃酸的就疯。是啥意思
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我看挺好
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我 快 奔三了，，還說我是小孩。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 应该是就想起了怀孕的时候
<tenzu> iGnome: 我讨厌酸的水果
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你就是小孩
<iGnome> jyfl987: ..
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。我感觉你比我还小得多。。。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你敢欺负 tenzu
<tenzu> 比胸毛男还小?
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..我都 二十幾了。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。像个16的孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...我不是
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 21也是二十几
<iGnome> 打个死繁体啊。
<iGnome> 二十幾，看着就是飞机的机。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 機是机 几是幾
<iGnome> 把转繁体的都踢了。
<iGnome> 不习惯看
<iGnome> 还有使用§的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ .. 我光明正大的告訴妳 吾 加冠五載了
<tenzu> iGnome: 针对性好强
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 15?
<iGnome> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..你在損我
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 加冠是 20
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我不在意啊。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你是不是这里最老的?
<iGnome> 那就是20岁过5天
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你是不是想讓我叫你 神嬸
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我什么时候欺负 tenzu了？？
<iGnome> 乱叫的，踢了。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 经常
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 你这家伙 我啥时候欺负过你了 
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那好吧,偶尔
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說，，最近感覺神在關注吾
<iGnome> jyfl987: 的确欺负了。让疼猪上op，证明你欺负了。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这一刻,我觉得应该给你op
<if_else> 各位兄台，PS1 定义的提示符中，可否严格使用绝对路径，\h 如果是家目录显示 ~ 可否显示为 /home/someone 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 什麼是 PS1
<if_else> 不多，是 \w 字符，
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: bash 的提示符样式，是个环境变量 echo $PS1
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 可以啊
<MeaCulpa> http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2011/09/22/1477985.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 洛阳干部挖地窖囚6女为性奴：案发地直击(高清组图) - wenxuecity.com
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 哦。可以 fullpath
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 也可以，如果是 home的話。。可以 ~/someone
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，\w 如果是在用户家目录下面，家目录显示的是 ~ 不是 /home/someone 其他的路径是 绝对路径的
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 不是退休老军人么
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 就是~ ...
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，我想使用严格绝对炉具，即使在自己的 HOME 也显示 /home/someone 不是 ~ 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ ..好吧，，
<jyfl987> tenzu: 好阿 给我op 我是不留情的 只要你肯给 我马上上演netsplit
<iGnome> 绝对炉具。真是悲剧。
<tenzu> 所以不能给
<moriramar> jyfl987: 手動生成NetSplit？
<iGnome> moriramar: 他那纯粹吹牛长大的。你也信。
<moriramar> if_else: 你想要什麼效果？
<moriramar> if_else: 哦，就是都顯示/home/someone嗎？
<moriramar> iGnome: 好吧，我錯了。我這個人好被騙。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 哼哼 你真老实人
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/UxQy0 这是不是主席干的?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 上海至北京等地车票紧张 网页“死机”后发现票没了_极品时刻表_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你可以给我个op 让我吹牛给你看
<moriramar> jyfl987: 沒什麼，這就是求知欲呀。
<jyfl987> moriramar: netsplit的表现是啥你知道么
<iGnome> jyfl987: 我要查命令，可能看不懂英文，可能输入错误。
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，是的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 瞎扯 你给自己上op的时候顺溜得狠
<tenzu> roylez: http://goo.gl/ViVcY
 * jyfl987 大家小心了 马上要netsplit了
<jyfl987> 看谁不顺眼就杀谁
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哦，你是說大面積踢人嗎？那個確實是給誰op誰都能做。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 对头。那是因为有笔记。复制的。 lol
<jyfl987> moriramar: bingo
<tenzu> 在爱疯里装lion真是蛋疼
<jyfl987> 可惜我一开始杀人 他们就要下我帽子 所以要考虑做个bot 一拿到op就给bot带帽子 让那个bot一带上帽子就狂杀人
<Pwnna> http://twitter.github.com/scala_school/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Scala School
<Pwnna> twitter用的scala教程。
<Pwnna> 感觉不错
 * gfrog 在英文频道里跟一个中国人聊天，是不是还应该继续用英语呢。。。 还是干脆换中文了事。。。。
<moriramar> if_else: 有個比較不太好看的方法。
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，是否可以实现，全部是是 绝对路径的？谢谢
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，说来，参考一下！
<if_else> 不要说使用 sed 替换一下？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<moriramar> if_else: 在/etc/passwd中找到你的用戶那條，把你的用戶目錄從/home/someone改成/home/someone/
 * gfrog 发现 if_else 的分隔符好逗
<moriramar> if_else: 目前不確定這個會不會有副作用，請小心使用。
<moriramar> gfrog: 不就是冒号嗎？
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，哪有冒号丫？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 是什麼意思？是寫Twitter的人學Scala用的教程還是搞Twitter應用開發的人應該看的Scala教程？
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，在后面添加了个 / ?!
<moriramar> if_else: 參考文獻在這：http://www.semipol.de/archives/291 請反過來理解他的情况就明白了。
<gfrog> moriramar, 显然不是冒号呀
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Semipol Blog » bash: Home Directory Not Replaced With Tilde (~)
<Pwnna> moriramar: "Scala school was started as a series of lectures at Twitter to prepare experienced engineers to be productive Scala programmer"
<gfrog> if_else, lol
<moriramar> gfrog: 哈？
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，bash 没有严格的绝对路径 专义字符，丫！谢谢兄台了
<gfrog> moriramar, 是: 兄，
<gfrog> moriramar, 难道你没发现？
<moriramar> gfrog: 哦……我錯了……我才發現。
<jyfl987> 得定制个t人策略 一拿到帽子先把几个有可能带帽子的给t了
<iGnome> moriramar: 你这是让小白开道。他这要求本来就bt。
<moriramar> if_else: 下次改成“: 親”
<moriramar> iGnome: 什麼意思？
<iGnome> 啥都绝对路径。那环境变量可以废弃了。还搞啥。
<moriramar> iGnome: 就不該實現的嗎？反正我不管，我說了風險了，以下和我無關。
<iGnome> moriramar: 错误的思维，不应该还鼓励别人去做。
<gfrog> moriramar: oops，xchat没法加中文分隔符
<moriramar> iGnome: ……有人有需要嘛，Unix不阻止人做蠢事。
<moriramar> gfrog: 你悲劇。
<jyfl987> echo -n '前缀+网站地址' | sha512sum | awk '{print $1}' | rev | head -c 32 | rev         这种密码生成不错吧
<moriramar> jyfl987: 應該不錯。
<tuuss> N9要出来了. 调查下有多少人想买啊?
<dungeon_jiero> tuuss: 你买吧。我等降价再买二手
<tuuss> 买不起. 等明年降价买
<tuuss> 不知要过多久才会降
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不過你可以試試 RIPEMD160，那個好像算目前被說的比較少的校驗算法了吧。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没听说过
<moriramar> jyfl987: 就是從MD5那個改良的。目前就他在等密鑰長度下破解輪數最多了吧。
<moriramar> if_else: 還好用？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Dell Inspiron N4050 on Ubuntu11.04, 无法禁用禁用触控板! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346191 Dell Inspiron N4050 on Ubuntu11.04, 无法禁用禁用触控板! 机器配置信息在这里 http://china.dell.com/cn/p/inspiron-14-intel-n4050/pd?c=cn&cs=cndhs1&l=zh&s=dhs&~srd=true&sk=n4050&scat=prod 预装 Ubuntu10.10, 其上无此问题，但显卡支持有问题。现跑 ...
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，我没改，好像 zsh 有这样的参数，纠结丫，现在，又被有个 ssh 的问题绊脚了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110922/20/60621669201109222030434761486687799_007.jpg
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/204/204986.htm , roylez
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《FIFA 12》那“销魂”的冲撞引擎-EA,FIFA,FIFA 12,冲撞,足球-驱动之家
<palomino|working> 无比欢乐 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 不看球，不玩fifa
<palomino|working> 看看，肯定乐了 , roylez
<ofan> 出售VPN
<roylez> palomino|working: 假摔都有？？？
<AsuraLe> 你还卖这玩意
<ofan> 出售VPS
<palomino|working> 最后更神奇 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 真是花了大力气的神作
<roylez> palomino|working: 单腿都能跑，跟破马比都不差了
<palomino|working> = =
<roylez> palomino|working: firefox 7又出了，nnnnnd
<palomino|working> -_-
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt>  2013出 ff23
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^，猪～～～～
 * dungeon_jiero 发现温度上升了 10度。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ^_^，狗
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我想一个星期学会python，你觉得可以不呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 一切皆有可能
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..我這裏降溫了。。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 可以，就是没用的。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 为什么？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 这样学的听说写不出什么东西来。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 你试试吧。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 我说的学会不是学会语法。就是要能写出东西来！！因为我本身有C系语言的一些基础～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧。那就加油
<MeaCulpa> 不学就会
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 只是我不知道这个想法是不是符合实际～～
<MeaCulpa> 直接用即可
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 对的。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 你又知道了？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez对的
<dungeon_jiero> roylez我什么都可以装
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: ...
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 你可以装windows
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 对的
<roylez> luoljie被bot上身了
<roylez> lol
<dungeon_jiero> roylez对的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://abcnews.go.com/Health/MindMoodNews/scientists-youtube-videos-mind/story?id=14573442
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Scientists 'See' YouTube Videos in the Mind - ABC News
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<cfy> iGnome: 我买了个基础版
<dungeon_jiero> roylez http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/gamers-solve-decade-old-aids-puzzle-in-ten-days/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Gamers solve decade old AIDS puzzle in ten days
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 看过
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助：如何收听http://www.tom61.com/youshengduwu/上面的有声读物？需要安装什么插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346198 http://www.tom61.com/youshengduwu/youer ... html#edown 我用的是firefox6.02,点网页上的在线播放后打开个小窗口就没有反应了，也没有提示要安装什么？附件上是我已有的插件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgx ...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 恩。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: 好久不见
<roylez> cfy: 今天蛋蛋没来，正愁没乐子
<cfy> roylez: 。。。。
<roylez> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/?s=kindle
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 搜索结果 » kindle
<roylez> cfy: 刮了不少免费书
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。我这里盗版到处都是。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 最精在玩芯片。。。
<roylez> cfy: 啥芯片？
<cfy> roylez: 单片机 atmega128a和fpga xilinx sparten 3e 500e
 * wmL crying
<moriramar> roylez_: 國內買書帶出國算違法嗎？
<roylez> moriramar: 显然不算
<MeaCulpa> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們說的 fpga是這個 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA2NDMzNTYw.html  ??
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 基于模型设计的FPGA开发与实现 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<moriramar> roylez_: 國外買書還是感覺好貴。
<roylez> moriramar: 国内没书看是事实
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/205/205039.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 联通称2012年底北京实现全民20M宽带-中国联通,2012,光纤,北京,20M-驱动之家
<CyrusYzGTt> 廣府人士 表示對 帝都人士 進行圍觀
<moriramar> roylez_: 這個是。我最近看上那個《函式編程的數據結構》，結果國內沒有影印版。
<moriramar> roylez_: 這個時候真心覺得那些像SICP那樣的書太少了。
<roylez> moriramar: 认真想看的书，其实不多，真金白银买kindle版也还好了
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 妖都仔？
<moriramar> roylez_: 這個時候想想羅永浩說的一個人的世界觀是由成千上百本書影響出來的，覺得世界觀太貴了，要不起。
<roylez> moriramar: 偷书不实在，不如偷kindle
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 。。我是 廣府，，不是妖都
<moriramar> roylez_: ……還不想去搞那種事。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ kindle不是有個借閱的麼，沒有購買只是不能 批註
<moriramar> roylez_: 現在深切得感受到求知真貴。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我沒Kindle。目前看電子書停留在找PDF版的水平上。
<roylez> moriramar: pdf没耐心看完，要么打印，要么买
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我也是 ，不過我用fbreader搜索，，epub或者其他看
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你說的我都不知道。推薦一些合法的電子書的網站吧！
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..嗯，不清楚
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 太多了吧。。。
<jyfl987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/565956f7jw1dlf5pgh62aj.jpg  这个不错
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: http://www.gnu.org/doc/other-free-books.html http://oreilly.com/openbook/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Free Books from Other Publishers - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 感謝。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 每个程序语言都有不少，以前看lua的时候有很多。
<dungeon_jiero> 说错了。。。不是很多。。。而是基本都是。书数量很少。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 哦，我是想找一些函式編程的。我手上買了本東南大學出版社影印版的Real World Haskell，那個是不錯。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 不知道那個方面還有沒有這樣的。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 不知道。
<MeaCulpa> 书这个东西，的确是很久没看完了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 能看完么。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你很闲啊。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 他就没有不闲的时候
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 感謝。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: fbreader for linux中文亂碼這個……
<moriramar> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6564c838gw1dlea23i6duj.jpg
<AsuraLe> 我郁闷你们能不能不要有的用简体，有的用繁体嘛～～～我想调个字体都没有合适的～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我暈，這個也管得太寬了……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 話說用正體的這就我和CyrusYzGTt。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: ^_^，发个牢骚～～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 說吧，字體怎麼不合適了？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 其实我是想发动大家都用正体～我喜欢看正体～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我用正体的字体，简体的就变得很突兀很难看，用简体的字体，正体的就很突兀很难看～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 前些天我才被噴，說我稱呼正體是破壞中華文化。哎……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我推薦你用一些商業字體。話說正黑和微米黑兩個都不錯。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: @@～～好像正体才是传统中华文化吧？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 不要破坏中华文化，要用简体。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 所以說我覺得那個人邏輯很奇怪……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我喜欢看行草一类的字体～
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: ……死去吧你。
<AsuraLe> 我也用正體～～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你現在顯示用什麼字體的？
<AsuraLe> 嘎嘎～～～決定了，以後IRC用正體～～～
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 我好久不用正体/繁体了
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 因为我不会写。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 改用商業字體了@@～
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: IRC都打字，你不會寫又木關係，會看就行了阿
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 香港和台湾都有政府释放的
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: ……我平時寫字都是用的正體了的。有人說什麼效率低下，寫草書也能很快，很行楷，他們那鬼爬的字還沒我的好看還比我慢。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 政府釋放的什麼？字體？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 恩
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我目前用的是WPS Storm測試版自帶的方正的GB18030的字體，很強，合法而且免費。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 網址滴交出來
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 中国大陆支持Linux连字体都不给个。。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 必須說方正字體設計方面還是很好的。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 人家忙拿錢呢，不用管了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 以前做宣傳圖，基本就是 方正、長城、這些
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 要知道，中国人喜欢凑到所谓最好的地方，减少风险。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 你是說美利堅嗎？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 只要不是最好，中国人都不放在眼里。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 話說windows的字庫也可以給linux用啊～～～
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 你都说了方正。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 其實康熙字體目前做的不錯的是常州華文。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不对。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: windows的是那些公司授权给微软的
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: ……方正是什麼最好的地方？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 做字体最好的地方。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 我現在簡體的字體都是windows下的～～～～
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 呃……這到是，到現在中國都不明白小公司的價值。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 中國還有啥授權？？？？一個盜版氾濫的地方～～～windows字體庫滿大街都有得下了～～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我表示我機器上不留盜版的東西……等等，我把Fluent刪除了再……嗯，好了，沒有盜版的東西了。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 所以中国缺少艺术家。
<moriramar> 泰国人口普查，男42％，女40％
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 能做到最好的才去。否则就是被当成傻瓜。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 因爲中國的小公司都是亂搞別人的東西～～～～質量差還沒創意～～
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 嗯。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 沒覺得，有些創業的小公司或者小店我看着很有意思。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 這玩意現在就是一個惡性循環～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 前些天在南京走，發現學校旁一個小衣服店，那個都是裏面人自己做的。不說做的怎麼樣，這樣很好。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 有些是不錯～～我也看到過，少！～ 多數都是亂折騰～～好好的一個東西被折騰的亂七八糟的
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 嗯。欠的課太多了。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe:  最好不要当别人是傻瓜。。。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 当然傻的是社会性质没办法
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 中國很多小公司的想法就是一棒子買賣～～～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 這個是真的。我們學校有些個老板就是，打一槍換個牌子再干。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 社會太浮躁～～～～～才會這樣的～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 所以啊，現在社會就不信任小公司了～～～～～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 因为知道做不大。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 是因爲根本就沒用心做～～～～～很多小公司，包括私營的一些中等規模的公司，甚至一些大的公司的思路都是這樣的：我只管賣出去就行～～到了客戶那有問題，就抵賴，要不就找客戶的原因
<moriramar> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/tray_ninja.gif
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 反正錯誤不是我的，我給你解決那是我給你的實惠，我不給你解決問題是應該的。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 早在大學就沒有幾個人有“我想做點什麼”的想法了。
<moriramar> 笑話：人家外国人是亚当和夏娃的子孙，我们是炎帝和黄帝的子孙，我怎么记得炎帝和黄帝都是男的啊……
<AsuraLe> Tear-off menus 翻譯成中文應該叫蝦米？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 就是上面带虚线的菜单
<ofan> AsuraLe: 可悬浮的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 這個要是作爲一個名詞的話太長了～～
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: OR的Open書太少了……
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 当然。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: open的书没广告的。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 話說像Real World Haskell這樣社區合作的也沒看到上面有列出來，這個算什麼？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 是不是少了？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 可悬浮菜单
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 中國古代神哪個不是神奇物種？ 都是男的怕什麼～～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 外國是上帝木頭刻了兩個自己繁衍～～中國是女媧拿泥潑了一羣出來
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 好吧……
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 。。。你说呢。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 我怎麼知道。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 那个是它发行的书的话就会有。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 不對，是刻了一個。夏娃是拿亞當的一個骨頭做的吧？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 好吧，我那我就搞不清楚了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 夏娃難道不是刻出來的？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 忽视策略是这个世界最有效的策略，没人提linux，就没人知道linux。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 只不過一個是木頭，一個是骨頭
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠。。看完我，終於知道 fpga 和 matlab的關係了 。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 中國的公司最擅長忽視策略～～～～凡是說他不好的全部過濾掉
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 這能一樣嗎？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 因为中国公司会做广告。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 工藝流程是一樣的～～～
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 不光是會做廣告～～～～裝聾作啞的水平也是一流的
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: hi
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: hi
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: qi
<Evanescence> 你的所有昵称，我加到notify里去
<AsuraLe> 誰的？
 * dungeon_jiero 今天发现 WIndows XP的主题消耗资源不是一般的多啊。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你的所有昵称，我加到notify里去
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero:  難道你才發現麼？
 * dungeon_jiero 准备装个box类的。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧。。。我好多年不用xp了。。。以前一直是正版用xp经典界面，所以从没见过这些。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 学校里也是正版xp经典节目/xp界面
<AsuraLe> win7的界面消耗稍微好一點～～但是也沒好多少～～～
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: windows裏消耗最慘痛的就是vista～
<dungeon_jiero> 大家推荐一个box类啊。openbox要配置我嫌麻烦。
<AsuraLe> flubox
<dungeon_jiero> flubox也要配置吧。。。
<AsuraLe> 沒了，就這倆～～
<AsuraLe> openbox沒有什麼跑配置的吧～～～不就改個菜單麼
<dungeon_jiero> 对了 lxde是啥？openbox吧。。。用了就不想用了。
<dungeon_jiero> 用 e16 的话 主要是要重新定义按键和习惯。。。比较麻烦。
<dungeon_jiero> 电脑垮了，没备份。
<AsuraLe> lxde就是openbox加上了其他一些東西～～
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: @@～～你還定義那些阿～～～我覺得就右鍵菜單就很好啊～～～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧。我需要alt键不被占用。。。要不然我又要改 inkscape设置。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 还有就是窗口覆盖和聚焦。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 算了。。。重新整个e16更快。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: e16是什麼？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe:  enlightenment 16，现在流行 e17
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 這也是lightweight的？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧，sawfish -> E16 ->metacity -> GNOME-Shell，这就是GNOME用的窗口管理器的历史列表
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, openbox tint2 wbar才是绝配
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 只要一个e16就够了。那两个都省略
<king-egg> :-D
<ofan> use awesome
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 傻了我才用awesome。。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, e16老掉牙的东西了
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 對了，說到這裏， openbox的那個dock怎麼設置？
<AsuraLe> awesome不是adam用的麼
<AsuraLe> 估計除了adam這個神人，我們這裏沒幾個人用吧？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, awesome是个人都用
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 傻了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 根本算不上神器，码工码代码专用
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: openbox很新，就是没什么东西。。。
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: ？？
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我不是码工
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, openbox还新？
<AsuraLe> openbox很乾淨～～
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 不是fluxbox来的么。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, blackbox
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd:  3.0之前没人用的openbox
<Evanescence> 你们统统都不要用xorg了，回到tty1
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。我其实都不知道。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 前一段时间才有人告诉我 e16是 fvwm的分支。
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: openbox 不是 blackbox吧～～～～ flubox倒是基於blackbox的
<AsuraLe> 不過openbox貌似是在blackbox的基礎上發展起來的
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 扛男，你还没女友把
<ofan> box都弱爆了
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 我有～～～
<gebjgd> ofan, 还行吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你看了我的设计了么。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 没
<ofan> 我在研究mac的命令行
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你明明说看过了。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么？
<Terry0824> 求教一个php的问题。看php-fpm.log里出现了这个： fpm_got_signal(), line 56: received SIGTERM 然后php-cgi就都被关掉了，这是为啥？没有人动过配置
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 等我有电脑装。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你在破国还是在天朝 现在
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 看不懂..
<ofan> 不过论坛的看图方式挺赞的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你还是mac？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不对，你还是os x 单系统？
<jyfl987> ofan: 出去了？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你才知道啊。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你帮我下这个书 http://www.filesonic.com/file/2075071641/09359.rar
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Download 09359.rar for free on Filesonic.com
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 是个科幻的
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你的图片表达不够清晰
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 不敢。。。
<leaveboy> ｔｉ变成绿色了
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 帮下 下个书而已 又不要你解包 发给我就行了 邮件
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。本来是5分钟画得草图，然后改也没怎么注意。
<ofan> 人呢
<moriramar> Gnome 還用過 E16？那最後是怎麼放棄的？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: ofan ？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 感觉用mac 跟linux差不多
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 是么。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 基本linux功能都有了
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 快点阿 帮个忙 我这里翻墙下不了 不翻墙就根本访问不了 wtf
<ofan> gui比linux强太多了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 下载失败。
<ofan> 字体也好很多
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不知道哦。忘记了。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 那个不要提了。
<ofan> linux下的字体 都让人想自杀
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 额 那是个html页面阿 你要进去点免费下载的 当然你收费下也可以 lol
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 字体linux下一对。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 等了30秒，然后开始下。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 汇报 You can not access this page directly. Please use the website to start your download or contact us in case of problem. 
<gebjgd> ofan, 没觉得
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 诶 wtf 正版的电子书下载都要16刀
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 中文字体linux不怎么样
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 但是英文的linux下不会输。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: linux的字体配置太蛋疼
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 需要配置么。。。好吧。我从没配置过。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你用的gnome
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 还有e
<ofan> 不用DE就瞎了
<gebjgd> ofan, 不疼阿
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: e就不是de
<gebjgd> ofan, 不用de也不瞎阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 我这里字体挺好的
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有mac的好
<roylez> jyfl987: kindle版？
<gebjgd> ofan, 不用那破玩意
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没有感觉。。。
<jyfl987> roylez   貌似epub
<ofan> gebjgd: 用用才知道
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> roylez  对 是amazon上卖的
<gebjgd> ofan, 不喜欢
<ofan> kindle看书是要交钱的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 去下载个 gnome3的字体代替osx默认的看哪个强？
<ofan> 一本书100多刀 爽死你
<roylez> jyfl987: 免费的小说什么的不少，免费的技术书基本没有
<jyfl987> roylez 你这不是瞎扯么 免费的技术书最多了 搞技术的非常喜欢免费开放
<dungeon_jiero> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/cantarell-fonts/0.0/cantarell-fonts-0.0.6.tar.bz2
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:你能和主席级别一样么。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: mac的字体好一些 不过也不开放
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不比你怎么知道呢。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 比过
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。你比了什么。。。
<jyfl987> roylez  https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnshare.org%2Findex.php%2Ffeed%2Fatom%2F   这个是 原版图书免费下载
<jyfl987> roylez   https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ppurl.com%2Ffeed  这个是皮皮书屋的feed 两个你都订阅了 
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: gnome的字体
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: gnome3才有字体。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 之前都是发行版自己定制的
<roylez> jyfl987: pdf不考虑
<roylez> jyfl987: 我只说kindle上看的
<dungeon_jiero> roylez html要考虑
<tenzu> jyfl987: 在坡国
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 输出下中文11号字
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 中文不比
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 抗锯齿的
<ofan> 英文也可以
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我早说了。。。中文无可比性。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 输出？
<ofan> 中文的对比明显
<dungeon_jiero> 什么意思/
<jyfl987> roylez  kindle难道不能看pdf ???
<ofan> 渲染输出
<roylez> jyfl987: 那是自虐
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 渲染输出？屏幕显示？
<ofan> 就是截图
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。我给你张。。。用手机
<jyfl987> roylez 胡说 我都是用kindle看pdf的 我机器里不是txt就是pdf
<jyfl987> roylez 刷个多看 横过来看 效果很好
<roylez> jyfl987: 那你是高手，我不刷多看
<jyfl987> roylez 那你是英语牛人嘛 从来不看中文 当然无所谓了
<ofan> jyfl987: 很多书都没有pdf
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪些? 反正我看的都有
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没有11pt。。。
<ofan> 有pdf的要么很火，要么是过时的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 只有10 或 12
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 10的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机下10.10升级11.04后启动出现grub命令行，求解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346207 目前情况如下图所示，完全摸不着头脑，哪位大哥帮看一下啊，给个解决办法。虚拟机里有很重要的文件，不能删了重装。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kmac — 2011-09-23 14:02 
<ofan> 中英文
<jyfl987> 就是有些pdf 那个中文 连多看都看不了 在linux下 那个 evince也看不了 只有 foxitreader才可以
<ofan> 用chrome看
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 用mupdf
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你用python改写sumatra pdf吧。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: http://i.imgur.com/e5nzc.png
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 我不懂这个原理
<GNUdog> 哇哈哈，看来今天一天 freenode 都难上来了
<ering> 浏览器中flash 有些中文模糊变虚是怎么回事，知道么
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 这个是9pt的 http://i.imgur.com/2biHA.png
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 找不到上传的照片了。。。
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 在linux下不知道能不能搞出9pt 中文还能辨认的效果。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 9pt路过
<ofan> gebjgd: 看看效果
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我的n900的fat分区崩溃
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  http://i.imgur.com/qW7V9.png
<gebjgd> ofan, http://imagebin.org/173636
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, 好丑的中文，你的那个
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 因为本来就不是为了这么小字号设计的。不丑吧。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 一般看来不错。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, andorid的中文字体很不错
<gebjgd> android
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 不觉得。。。不就是微米黑那个么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 我一般不用它。。。只作为程序菜单。看的眼睛疼
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, 你口味奇怪就没办法了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那中文不是9pt的吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 是
<gebjgd> ofan, 我向来用9pt
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这的比你那还小
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。DPI
<gebjgd> ofan, 因为我屏幕小
<gebjgd> ofan, 上网本子
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我的屏幕 800×480的。
<ofan> dpi 多少？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: dpi 267
<ofan> 英文大小是一样的
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你那英文也够丑的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你是狗眼。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好了。。。没必要和你讨论了。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 太多毛刺
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 字体是用来识别的。。。你能看懂http://ospublish.constantvzw.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OSP — Open Source Publishing – Design Tools For Designers
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 就是影响识别啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 这个是印刷字体。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, 你用的字体确实难看，别说了
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero, 你口味本来就奇怪
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的中文跟我的11pt的一样大..
<gebjgd> ofan, 不可能
<gebjgd> ofan, 分辨率小阿
<ofan> 跟分辨率没关系
<gebjgd> ofan, 当然有关系
<gebjgd> ofan, 分辨率高的字体大些
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: mac的dpi应该比较高的。
<gebjgd> ofan, 现在是11pt
<ofan> gebjgd: http://i.imgur.com/KCcfy.png  你对比下
<gebjgd> ofan, http://imagebin.org/173639
<gebjgd> ofan, 你屏幕分辨率？
<savr> hi
<savr> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/09/22/meet_kelvin_the_guy_who_puts_the_ca.php
<savr> rotfl
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍦ 
<ofan> 1440x900
<ofan> 标准的WSXGA
<gebjgd> ofan, 那是废话，我的才1024x600
<gebjgd> ofan, 在小就没法看了
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟分辨率没关系  屏幕点距一样就行
<gebjgd> ofan, 你的mac
<gebjgd> ofan, 苹果，闹玩呢，
<gebjgd> ofan, 二代专用
<ofan> gebjgd: 一样屏幕，我这不是高清屏
<gebjgd> ofan, 你别谦虚了，苹果屏幕不是一般的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你拿这个算算 http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PINGs Members-Rechner: members.ping.de 
<ofan> gebjgd: 选择屏幕尺寸和标准分辨率就行了
<gebjgd> ofan, 二代就是有闲功夫
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我想念我的电脑。。。坏掉了。我选择的稍高的分辨率 113 DPI
<savr> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/09/22/meet_kelvin_the_guy_who_puts_the_ca.php
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hubei airport police take pity on penniless American, fly him to Beijing - Shanghaiist
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 113也不算很高
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 和字体有关。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 那个是 4年前的机型了。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 有的字体就是大，有的就是小。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 也和字体渲染算法有关
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你看 deja vu的全大。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 有的是对齐的问题
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 只有用一样的字体才有可比性。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 渲染明显看出来有区别
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。本来就不一样的渲染引擎。。。
<ofan> 困死了 睡觉去..
<dungeon_jiero> of
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 到现在我还没信你 :D
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好好睡吧。
<savr> so the chinese are rich
<dungeon_jiero> savr: so the rest are poor
<savr> dungeon_jiero: http://shanghaiist.com/2011/09/22/meet_kelvin_the_guy_who_puts_the_ca.php
<dungeon_jiero> save nvm.
<forfun> 如果熟悉kernel，精通某个子系统，做内核开发的话年薪能拿到多少？
<jyfl987> forfun: 100k/m 
<forfun> jyfl987: 不是吧？
<jyfl987> forfun: 怎么不是  adam8157 就是这个数的
<adam8157> GNUdog: web上来了...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥?
 * adam8157 今天公司的网络太坑了, 死活等不上来freenode
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我常年上不了 都是走 irc.ubuntu.com
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: web?
<roylez> adam8157: 你那个不厚道的同事老早就上来了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 irc 走8000的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你之前在说什么? 什么这个数那个数
<adam8157> roylez: 他走自己的独服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说你鼻毛根数
<adam8157> ...
<sheng> haha 真热闹
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你数数看 证实/伪我
<roylez> jyfl987: 数一根少一根...
<forfun> jyfl987: adam8157 是这个数？？？
<metbsd> 大家觉得安卓这个系统怎么样
<forfun> jyfl987: :-)
<tuuss> 正在用安卓上irc. 软件和游戏挺丰富
<tuuss> 翻墙也方便. 
<adam8157> forfun: 说啥呢...
<tuuss> 热点功能也不错
<forfun> adam8157: 呵呵
<jyfl987> forfun: 你不信可以问问他公司 在哪里
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<forfun> jyfl987: 我对 adam8157 和他公司一向都很仰慕……
 * adam8157 十八摸的快出来
<rechael> 安卓上IRC软件叫什么名字
<roylez> adam8157: ？
<tuuss> androirc . 我装了这个
<tuuss> 可以上market搜一下. 有好几个软件
<adam8157> roylez: 表示对roylez和他的公司一直很仰慕
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 你好了？
<fyodor_> iGnome: 个别字符显示不全像个瘟疫一样居然扩展到 gvim 中了...
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 没, web上来的
<Oooops> fyodor_: .
<Barden> .....
<metbsd> 安卓怎么翻墙啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 哦。ssh出来哦。
<tuuss> 用vpn or ssh. also gapp and tor
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: ssh到哪? 我没有VPS...穷鬼路过...
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 到免费ssh站点？
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 以前腾腾让我实验了ssh。
<roylez> adam8157: 你只用仰慕神就好了
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 才不...
<fyodor_> Oooops: 之前只在 firefox 中发现。现在 gvim/urxvt 中也常出现，恐怖。求大神拯救啊
<tuuss> 网上有免费的vpn. 或限流或限时. 可以搜一下
<tuuss> 乱码? 你的locale是什么?
<tuuss> vim 和.xdefaults要设置的
<fyodor_> tuuss: 是在跟我说话么？
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 你平时忙不？
<tuuss> 我看谁的问题能回答的上我就回一句
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 不是很忙...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/156078.htm
<tuuss> 而且用android的irc 选人名聊有点麻烦
<jarodlau> 免费的ssh tunnel,www,ssh4fgw.com,自己搜索,关键字,ssh4gfw
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 帮我做gnome-shell的插件。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: css和js不会
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 学。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: js 这种东西...
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 到后来需要用到硬件加速，大概是 那个就做mutter的东西。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 帮忙啦，就当是中国第一个WM吧。
<fyodor_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/89714 tuuss 
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 我真做不来这个, 能力之外啊
<Jakalala> hi ,
<fyodor_> 本来应该是 ky 的，但 y 显示不全。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  http://i.imgur.com/Qe36K.png 随便给你看看。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 这是啥?
 * adam8157 求好玩的C的项目
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 。。。我的中文就这么差劲么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 去mutter，开发wayland
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 这个世界上用C的项目恐怕你都知道了。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 肿么可能
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 因为太少了？
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 怎么会少哦
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 哦。那你都没找到。
 * dungeon_jiero 在胡搅蛮缠。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 我还是好好看书弄内核吧 =,=
<metbsd> pidgin有没有安卓版本的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> metbsd, trillian
<dungeon_jiero> metbsd: 我以为你是很强的呢。。。
<Jakalala>  > "the weather is good today!  \n " * 9 
<^k^> Jakalala, the weather is good today! the weather is good today! the weather is good today! the weathe
<AsuraLe> 問個問題，如果要寫terminal應該是用c寫還是用shell寫？ 
<metbsd> 谁说我很强的
<metbsd> trillian，market里面没有的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 绝对有
<gebjgd> metbsd, 天天用
<Jakalala> i can't use jhjjhhhhh
<dungeon_jiero> metbsd: 从你的发言里。。。
 * AsuraLe 如果想自己寫一個 terminal 應該用什麼寫呢？C還是shell還是什麼呢？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 用 vala
<metbsd> 我哪句话让你觉得很强，我哪句话让你以为我很强，其实我不强
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: vala 是個什麼東西？
<metbsd> trillian,没有
<metbsd> 2.2的吗
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: is there
<metbsd> trillian有qq吗
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: http://live.gnome.org/Vala
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Vala - GNOME Live!
<oooo4dzd> www.baidu.com
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 這玩意是基於蝦米庫的？gtk？？？？ 怎麼感覺有點像c#～～～
<metbsd> 奇怪，我的市场里真的没有trillian
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我不知道。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你都不知道他是蝦米。。。你喊我用他。。。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • gdb调试动态链接库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346220 我有两个工程，一个工程为动态连接库工程（A.so），另外一个可执行文件工程（B）。B工程会用到A.so，通过包含 A工程的头文件进行使用A.SO。 动态链接库使用-g -shared选项编译。B工程使用-g选项编译。 但是我使用gdb调试B ，却无法对A.so下断点，请 ...
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 因为我不编程。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不懂。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 。。。。。。
<metbsd> 	
<metbsd> 此应用程序与您的所有设备都不兼容。
<metbsd> China Mobile Samsung GT-I9003
<metbsd> 无法在您的设备所在的国家/地区安装此商品。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero:那你幹嗎讓我用vala
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 让你尝试最新的玩意儿。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero ： 看着似乎可以嘗試～～～
<metbsd> 我的三星i9003没法用trillian?
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 刷個英文系統？
<metbsd> 一定要英文系统的吗？
<metbsd> 我不敢刷呀
<metbsd> 万一刷坏了怎么办
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 他不是說的中國的不能用麼
<AsuraLe> 你看看哪裏的可以用
<AsuraLe> 我估計英語系統應該能用，歐版的系統或者美版的～～
<metbsd> 我的是港行啊
<metbsd> 据说
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 他是通過系統來認的，你的系統是是中國移動～～
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 總不至於他是通過你用的卡來判斷你可不可以用吧。。。
<metbsd> 那我就不能下载apk自己安装吗
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 人家都說和你的系統不兼容了～～～～～肯定是中國移動的系統又加了什麼亂七八糟的和trillian衝突了嘛
<metbsd> 那有甚么好的类似pidgin, trillian的啊
<metbsd> 想挂好几个MSN,QQ
<metbsd> 大概差不多8个账户
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 用在手機上的？？？？不知道～～～
<metbsd> 对，手机上
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 我的手機就倆功能——電話、短信～
<metbsd> 你的是甚么型号的手机啊
<Evanescence> 有谁用过vim的插件vim-orgmode的？文档里没有具体的按键操作，求教程
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 我都說了我只拿手機打電話發短信，什麼型號都沒關係了
<AsuraLe> 原來是C6結果我還是只發短信，打電話，我老婆就給拿學校去了
<metbsd> 那不是智能的了
<tuuss> 用market enabler改一下运营商应该就能安装了
<AsuraLe> tuuss: 這玩意跟運營商有關，不是跟系統版本有關的麼？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: wo de shu ru fa bu neng shu ru zhong wen le , zen mo hui shi
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你用的什麼輸入法？ ibus？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你的什么手机系统
<gebjgd> metbsd, 连trillian都没有？
<Jakalala> my system is win7
<metbsd> gebjgd,  三星i9003
<metbsd> android 2.2
<gebjgd> metbsd, 没用过三星的。我的htc 还有老婆的索爱市场里都有
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: win 7 。。。。。。輸入法的那個鍵盤還在麼？
<metbsd> gebjgd, 都在国内的吗
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: zai
<tuuss> 你试下. 有的软件就是限制的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 不在
<AsuraLe> 我現在極其討厭配置windows
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 點右鍵，設置
<metbsd> gebjgd, 我在国内的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你的市场是中文的ß
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你直接裝Linux多好，裝什麼win7呢
<gebjgd> metbsd, ？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: ran hou
<metbsd> gebjgd, 对，中文的，本来是繁体中文，后来搞了一下
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 鍵盤是中國的還是美國的？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 叫什么安卓市场？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那个什么都找不到，我也装了。我用的就是叫markt.系统自带的那个
<Jakalala> jian pan xian zai shi zhong guo de
<metbsd> 怎么看安卓市场啊
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/KruA7.jpg
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 添加中國的 ，就是有個CN標記的
<fyodor_> exit
<metbsd> 我的是android 电子市场
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 然後把那個不是中國的刪掉，然後在中國的下面添加輸入法～～～
<gebjgd> metbsd, 系统自带一个。中国有个叫安卓市场。我2个都有。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 输入im搜索
<metbsd> 我就是用系统自带那个，没有trillian
<metbsd> 难道还有其他市场？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 有很多呢 meebo
<gebjgd> metbsd, 不光trillian
<metbsd> gebjgd, 哪个市场好啊
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我只用机器自带的
<metbsd> 原来系统自带的这么垃圾啊，trillian都没
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我的就有
<gebjgd> metbsd, 看来国内的没有
<metbsd> 我没有啊
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我的，我老婆的都有
<metbsd> 我自己装apk不行吗
<metbsd> 你老婆在国内？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 能装阿
<gebjgd> metbsd, 德国
<metbsd> 哪里下载apk啊
<gebjgd> metbsd, google
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 裝上沒？
<jyfl987> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?aecba.jpg  看看这个 web版的 xmpp chatroom 很不错的
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: mei cn zhi you ch
<metbsd> gebjgd, 找不到
<GNUdog> 阿蛋的东西又出错了
<GNUdog> 开心ing
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: ch也行～
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那不知道了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: zh有沒？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 问个这里国内的智能手机用户把
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 有zh的話應該是zh才對
<Jakalala> AsuraLe:mei
<metbsd> 国内的智能手机用户有吗
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 那就ch吧～～
<metbsd> 还有我想问问，那个iphone系统和安卓系统，到底有啥区别啊
<AsuraLe> metbsd: 安卓好像是linux，iphone的是mac os
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我知道为啥了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 弄好了？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe:是切换语言的快捷键被改了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 现在切换语言的快捷键是 ctrl space
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: @@～～～windows 本來就是 ctrl+space
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: ctrl+shift是下一個輸入法。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ufPgI.jpg  这个太好了
<sheng> 大家 谁在linux下 用过QT  怎么把生成的程序一直到 其他机器上呢 总是提示找不到某个文件
<AsuraLe> sheng: 目標機器上有qt麼？
<sheng> 没有
<AsuraLe> sheng: @@～～基於qt的程序你目標機器都沒qt怎麼能運行呢。。。
<AsuraLe> sheng: 依賴的函數庫都木有啦～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 有才
<sheng> 软件发布的时候 不能要客户机也安装qt吧
<jiero> 有没有在角落里的dock啊？
<AsuraLe> sheng: @@ 顯然他必須安～～～～～ 這就是爲什麼會有makefile \configure \還有依賴包這樣的東西
<jiero> 就是带在左下角的。1
<sheng> 如果把依赖库都收集齐了  怎么链接到应用程序呢
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你把他放下去不就行了啊～～
<sheng> 左下角的1？？？？
<jiero> 在左面真讨厌，右面也讨厌，下面更讨厌。上面。。。要死了。
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 又掉线了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 怎么放？
<Oooops> jiero: 想要神灯dock？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不和谐啊。
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: @@ 你啥破網絡，一天到無數回～～～
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 你用chrome不
<AsuraLe> jiero: 設置位置啊～～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 没那个项目
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 我就一瀏覽器， chromiuim
<AsuraLe> jiero: ....那就不知道了。。。
<jiero> 现在除了windows电脑，我就一个firefox
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 笔记本用诺基亚手机做modem上网，移动的2G卡
<jiero> windows的就是opera，手机也是firefox
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 就是笔记本借助手机上网
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: :-)，你一個越化肥多少錢？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 你去半個專門的無綫網絡的～～～
<roylez> Jakalala_: 你家种的是非转基因土豆吗？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 没月30兆流量，每月花费10元
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/9gLbW.jpg
<Jakalala_> roylez: 为什么？
<jiero> roylezlol
<AsuraLe> sheng: 一般情況下環境裏會寫QT目錄是什麼，他會自己去找
<jiero> roylez 方块状的苹果？？？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 我的chrome一不小心就会按出快捷键
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 哦 ～～～～我覺得你這樣上，30M不夠吧？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 一般設置裏都可以改快捷鍵
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: ctrl shift J 按出的快捷键是什么
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 誰知道。。。。。這麼詭異的快捷鍵。。。從來沒用過
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 無綫網絡 ，不是無綫局域網///  上網用opera比較好
<metbsd> 手机用opera挺好的
<metbsd> windows肯定用chrome了
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 它会出来elements resources network scripts timeline profiles audits console
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ ???
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: ctrl shift J 出来的是elements resources network scripts ...这是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ ..不懂，，你在說什麼？？
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 你用你的chrome试一下，ctrl + shift + J
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/KluHl.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 那是 開發工具
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 你也用你的chrome试一下，ctrl + shift +J
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/bNgoK.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 那是 開發工具/調試工具，，控制工具
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 开发工具？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 嗯。。
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 你平时用他们吗
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 好吧，我在chromium裏用了以下，貌似是調試用的～～～
<metbsd> 我的trillian强行安装成功了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 不用，，不過用來找視頻鏈接是不錯的工具
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 成人动作大片的视频？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 所有視頻，，不管是什麼類別的
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 怎么用？
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 好神奇
<jiero> 怎么都看不出 os x的渲染比linux好。。。
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 你能教我吗？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 沒研究過，以後空了再研究～～
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ 你自己看顯示源碼也行。。
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<AsuraLe> jiero: 倆基於openGL的東西～～～有啥好比的～～
<CyrusYzGTt> //
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 豬，你要把人家教壞～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗。。你去教，，我覺得麻煩
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 說白了他把那個當IE瀏覽器的右鍵->顯示源文件在用～～
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: 给个关键词也行呀，我去google
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 這麼邪惡的事情，我才不教呢～～～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你就不能教點好的？一整就是找成人電影
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala_§ google google google chrome
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 给个关键词，我去google
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 你自己去學HTML，學會了你就能看懂左下角的那個裏面寫的都是啥了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 沒辦法，，在天朝，做這個比較不會河蟹
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 豬，要想自己寫個terminal，用什麼比較好？ c？ 還是shell？ 還是其他什麼？
<Jakalala_> html 就是那个号称不是语言的语言？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗。問 神
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 那個專門用來寫網頁的語言——超文本鏈接語言，現在已經是無數人的玩具了
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 它里面有个console，干嘛用
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 調試用的。。
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 估計是用來調試java的
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 它是用来调试网页的？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 估計這玩意就是調試javascript的東西～～
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 你有空整一下呗教给我
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 你想學javascript？
<Jakalala_> 恩
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: en
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: google.com和 google.com/ncr有什么不同？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: google.com/ncr上去全是英文的，我的chrome也是从那里下的，所以我的chrome也是英文的
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: @@～～～我暫時沒法教你js，我不是學那玩意的～～～～ ncr。。。誰知道是個什麼玩意，好像比google.com好看點
<Jakalala_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 你用chorme上一下www.google.com/ncr看看，我感觉它是美国的google，不是香港那个
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: no country redirect=ncr
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 就是英文版的google。。。
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 什么意思？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: no country redirect是什麼意思？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 那意思就还是香港的google
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 不是香港的，是美國的
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: google.com/ncr还是香港的google server
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 無國界版～～～就會直接跳到google的總站去～～～ 香港的是 google.com.hk
<fangs> ：）
<fangs> 我很喜欢IRC
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 难道在天朝，能练到美国的server?
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 在天朝，能连到google的美国server?
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 能～～～
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 不是屏蔽了吗？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: @@～～沒有～～～誰告訴你屏蔽了？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: google全球鏡像～～～～ 香港服務器還不是會引用美國服務器的數據～～～要屏蔽你連香港的都訪問不了
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 哦
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 那就是台湾的google server也能上去？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 是的。。。
<metbsd> trillian没有qq的？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 手机快没电了，郁闷呀！手机没电意味着笔记本不能用手机上网了，诶
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 插電～
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 用的是万能充，手机自带的充电器在家没拿
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_:  你強，充電器都不帶～～～再去配一個直充嘛～
<metbsd> trillian没有qq？？？
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 恩，
<metbsd> 我的安卓版本trillian跑起来很好，为什么不在market里面了
<Jakalala_> AsuraLe: 那我下了，去给手机充电，bye
<AsuraLe> Jakalala_: 恩， 8～
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，周末了
<roylez> cfy: cc
<roylez> cfy: 你最近都忙啥呢
<angusguan_> hi
<^k^> angusguan_, 好  ㍩ 
<cfy> roylez: 玩芯片啊。
<cfy> roylez_: fpga atmega128a
<cfy> roylez: 玩游戏去
<roylez> cfy: ....
<angusguan_> nick anguskwan
<angusguan_> LOL ？
<AsuraLe> linux下面能玩LOL？
<anguskwan> 听说会有OSX版本的客户端
<slacker_HD> hello
<^k^> slacker_HD, 好  ㍩ 
<tenzu> testing
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 又装了个arch。。。我真是蛋疼
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你应该多做爱。少装系统
<gebjgd> tenzu, 不然就有人帮你了
<tenzu> roylez: 有个家伙竟然想霸占我借的laptop，我很强势的要回来了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 等回国了多做，现在找不到partner
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你老婆不是也在破国么？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 莫非不是？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没在
<gebjgd> tenzu, 那完了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 买顶绿帽子吧
<roylez> tenzu: 你装了arch的机器，还有不怕死的人想要？
<tenzu> roylez: 人家会格了装XP。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 呸
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 那货说老婆要过来，借个笔记本先用两天，人来了就去买，结果人来了，人家公司还给发一台，这货没然后了
<roylez> tenzu: 
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天居然在线？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, urlaub
<Jagdwurst> 有神马网站帖图速度快世的
<Jagdwurst> 快的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太爽了
<gebjgd> imagebin
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 10.10不能更新firefox6么？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346235 添加了 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa 源 版本从3.622 升级到了3.623.。。。。。 我知道可以从官网下载绿色版，但是会和系统里面的配置混乱。 所以 求10.10用FF6到方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 lcr5495 — 2011-09-23 17:23 
<slacker_HD> imagur
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这两天又搬家，又找房，又注册，又买车票，烦死了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: imagebin好像访问速度不快
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 好个皮阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　正准备贴图卖东西
<leaveboy> Jagdwurst: 今天刚刚改到imagebin还不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 老婆这周在土耳其
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我一个人在家。我都不想休假的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那为啥还休
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 休假太多了。年底必须休完
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 另外今天去上车
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 现在吃的东西可健康了。天天酸奶水果沙拉的
<gebjgd> mlgb的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上车 
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前住了一个星期的　Jungendherberge  ，　也天天吃水果度日
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 驾校
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 教练晚上没时间
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  你们那里练一次多少钱？
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 这字体
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 按小时走
<leaveboy> 这颜色
<leaveboy> 上
<leaveboy> 　车
<roylez> tenzu MeaCulpa 走了，累死
<leaveboy> 一
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 每小时多少?
<tenzu> roylez: 白白
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 35?
<leaveboy> 每小时多少?
<leaveboy> 你的字体颜色我日
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  这马便宜...
<leaveboy> 太闪眼了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 便宜个屁阿
<leaveboy> gebjgd: lsjdlasj 
<leaveboy> Jagdwurst: lakjdlja
<gebjgd> leaveboy, 你日吧
 * gebjgd 围观日字体颜色的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:   我去的那里也没 dvbt,　至少用自帯的那个 Monopol　天线收不到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你惨了
<leaveboy> ]30m
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 只能dvb-s了
<Jagdwurst> gemfield:  他们连啥是 dvbt 都没听说过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 找房东
<Jagdwurst> gemfield: sorry
<gebjgd> gemfield, 不sorry
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  找不到房子……
<leaveboy> ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 啥地方？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 地名？
<gemfield> Jagdwurst: 我也没听说过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　Karlsruhe
<gemfield> Jagdwurst: 你说的是啥
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 滚
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我同学就在那里上班
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 地方算是大了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 司徒边上
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  人多房少,今年两届中学生同时毕业
 * tenzu 无聊了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恩。这倒是。找房不易。我同学也和我说国
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 也是学生城市
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　人数比原来多了一倍，　再加上他们的物理系和建筑系招生时计算机出问题了，4,0的也招进来了，所以人特别多
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哈哈哈
<leaveboy> 惺惺惜惺惺
<leaveboy> 我也整个颜色
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:   住了一个星期的　Jungendherberge ,  每天找房子，打电话，看房子，一点结果都没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 现在找到房子了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  没
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哈哈，找个德国妹子当性奴吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  那里鎂鋁比这里多　xD
<leaveboy> gebjgd: /green ddsda
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我们城市更多
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 学生多，美女就多
<leaveboy> ＊求如何加颜色
<leaveboy> *＊求如何加颜色
 * lin_victor cry
<slacker_HD> Hi
<^k^> slacker_HD, 好  ㍩ 
<slacker_HD> ^k^, how are you
<^k^> slacker_HD, 我的逻辑和认知功能是否正常。  ㍩ 
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  你在哪？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, Münster
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  哦，我就记得那里大学里有个植物园，里面那些吃虫的植物还是第一次见到
<moriramar> Jagdwurst: 我看到“植物”和“吃”我居然直接想到PvZ了……我壞了。
<Jagdwurst> moriramar:  xxD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 年青女孩太多了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 因为是文科大学
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不过我没去过那大学
<lin_victor> nicklin:g 
<AsuraLe> Jagdwurst: 吃虫的？ 猪笼草？ 还是那个叶夹子？
<Jagdwurst> AsuraLe:  都有
<Jagdwurst> AsuraLe:  也不知道什么名字的，　还有一种吃苍蝇的，切开后里面都是活的苍蝇
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  大学己经太晩了，要找该往中学里找　：）
<lin_victor> nicklin bye
<lin_victor> nicklin bye
<AsuraLe> Jagdwurst: @@~~~~那玩意是虫子就吃的～～～～
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 找屁阿。等老婆回来继续按时交公粮了
<AsuraLe> Jagdwurst: 你也可以切个肉沫给它，它也吃～
 * jyfl987 alias make=make -j24
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你多少核？你玩這個沒事？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 24 core
<jyfl987> jyf@guokrsev:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name | head -n1
<jyfl987> model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5645  @ 2.40GHz
<jyfl987> jyf@guokrsev:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name | wc -l
<jyfl987> 24
<jyfl987> moriramar: 如何阿
<moriramar> jyfl987: 窮三代，窮三代，窮三代，窮三代，窮三代……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 公司的
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……
<jyfl987> 我自己的只有8core
<moriramar> 我擦，還賣萌了，8core了還只……
<jyfl987> 我在编 jabber-terminal 这样回家以后还可以玩这个 24core的机器
<moriramar> 哎呀，我苦逼呀……
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍪ 
<tenzu> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 窗口的标题栏 突然不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346236 我按照网上的教程设置了compiz 开启了震颤窗口，开始的时候还是好好的，什么效果都可以显示，但是过了10来分钟，窗口上的标题栏（就是最大化窗口，最小化窗口那一栏）就突然消失了，但是其他的都好的，比如桌面最上面的关机按钮的那 ...
<tenzu> "haha" * 2
<tenzu> !"haha" * 2
<tenzu> >Time.now
<tenzu> Time.now
<tenzu> ...
<ckg> 有人写过JavaMail程序没有？
<rnimeio> 暂时还没有接触过
<rnimeio> 是啥玩意啊
<ckg> 我下载了一些代码，但是不知道为什么总是提示超时
<ckg> 用java发送和读取邮件ç
<rnimeio> 额。神马样子的
<rnimeio> :-(神马东东
<rnimeio> javamail  编写邮件的？
<ckg> rnimeio ï,就是用java程序发送邮件阿
<ckg> 对的
<ckg> 就像你用的outloke
<rnimeio> 额。没有接触过
<rnimeio> 这个啊。outloke还是知道的
<ckg> 或者是mail
<ckg> foxmail
<rnimeio> 我记得上次不知道是谁说翻墙需要用java编写邮件来申请账号
<ckg> 就是用java写一个这样的程序
<rnimeio> 只需要是java环境下就可以了么？
<ckg> 当然，你需要有网络
<rnimeio> 晕，，，，
<Evanescence> 谁有wordpress的https IPv6地址？我的博客登陆被重置了，我还什么都没发呢，刚申请的。。。。
<ckg> 那就是可以了
<rnimeio> 啊。用ipv6 国内没有吧
<rnimeio> 你在墙外？
<ckg> javaMail 错误java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
<ckg> 有人知道如何解决吗？
<Evanescence> 国内才要用ipv6啊
 * adam8157 ping
 * AsuraLe ping
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在终端里面打开一个文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346243 我在终端里面想打开一首歌比如 a.mp3，应该怎么办？图片和视频又怎么样 呢 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-09-23 19:10 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tenzu> yo
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 你离开的留言很让人瞎琢磨。。。。。。
<iKalenz> 看了个视频，老虎吃了鳄鱼好几个死亡翻滚都没什么事
<alpha080> 谁给我传个google+ 1.0.7 的 apk, 市场说我的机子不支持。。。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 啊？
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 你琢磨啥了？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 又看见你了
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: (19时34分13秒) AsuraLe 离开了聊天室(quit: Quit: 伊人已去)。    几个感觉  1是 你是女孩子离开，不过这样的自说比较臭美。。。。。。   2个是你喜欢的已经离开来了。    3个是 红颜薄命挂了。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 每次我切换到这里，我就能看见你
<Evanescence> 常客啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ^_^，因爲我每天都掛着的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个不叫挂着了，挂着的都是和我一样不说话的潜水人员。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 有人說話，恰好我又沒事我就回話了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额，真不凑巧，我每次都能看见。嘿嘿
<Pasu> 第一次irc 第一次ubuntu上irc 报个到
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 今天在折腾啥啊？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 說明你也經常關注着^_^
<Evanescence> Fri Sep 23 19:47:23 CST 2011
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 準備自己寫個term
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没，我做完一个urgent task就回来看一下 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 要寫term 用什麼比較好？ c？ 還是shell ?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不懂，啥是term？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: terminal
<sikao_lfs> Pasu: 欢迎，这里有问题就问，没人讨论技术问题时，可以瞎聊，
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦。果断用c啊，shell的性能肯定不行
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不过我感觉shell的语法还是比较简单的
<AsuraLe> Pasu: 這裏就是大家灌水+討論
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 至少比c简单
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我學過C的，其他的能不能寫呢？？？？ 比如python
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我没学过，不过感觉应该挺难。。。嘿嘿。瞎猜
<jarodlau> 问个问题,awesome下使用ibus,我是通过gdm登陆的,在rc.lua中添加了一个 autorun,可是ibus老失去焦点,就是打字的时候,有时候就不上屏了,怎么搞?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我看了下，比較好玩～～～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 什么比较好玩？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: python
<wujie> 小企鹅阿
<Pasu> 嘿嘿 晓得了
<Evanescence> jarodlau: 这是awesome下的问题，很多次了，调整一些rc.lua的那个地方可以暂时解决，自己google找找
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: python是比较简单，而且也挺强大的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: python入门还是很快的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩
<tenzu> ruby rocks
<jarodlau> Evanescence: 我先搜索搜索吧..真头疼..
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是的，ruby也不错的，语法比python更加优雅难学点，不过ruby比python好那么点
<mengfei> 不懂编程语言
<Evanescence> mengfei: 我也不懂，只会玩linux的路过
<wujie> mint好久没更新了
<Evanescence> 有人知道css吗？ h1 em { } 和 h1 > em { } 有什么区别？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: @@
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 忘記了～～～～ 那個>是個什麼元素選擇器吧
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是的，前面是在和
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04面板一开机就消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346253 从10.10升级到11.04之后，不知道怎么就发现开机没有面板了！！百度了很长时间，用了各种方法，不能根除，重启之后又没有了。。。。。 很郁闷阿～！向各位老师前辈求解！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 muguam — 2011-09-23 19:53 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是的，前面是在h1里着em，后面的，em是和
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是的，前面是在h1里着em，后面的，em是h1的子selector
<wujie> 因为你没用google
<alpha080> 谁给我传个google+ 1.0.7 的 apk, 市场说我的机子不支持。。。
<tenzu> -_-??
<tenzu> alpha080: 不支持还装？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肠男刚才来过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我在了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我刚才兜了一圈。没爽够
<alvin_rxg> 兜了一圈？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开车
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都买车了呢～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 驾校
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沿途的美腿美女太分散注意力了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: csslayer 上哪？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 美女老师么？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 是啦啦队
 * tenzu 拜见袜子
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 他是cheer leader？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 城市年轻女孩多
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 他是场中一员
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我宅，看看学校里的白花花大腿就行了
<moriramar> 我暈，webkit-gtk編譯這個時間和資源，都2小時了。
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 我倒挺想看看他表演
 * wzssyqa 自从被 tenzu 开导了就管他叫疼叔了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你那是亚洲人。要看欧洲白种妹子
<happyaron> wzssyqa: csslayer 开个频道不？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜纸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron:  cs
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你跟主席一个口味
<wzssyqa> +1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆下周一才回来。周末又一个人过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是上班么？
<roylez_> wzssyqa: .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 休假今天
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 主席学会隐身了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想攒机器玩游戏。但是现在对游戏又没太大兴趣
<alvin_rxg> 我休3个 dst 的假
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dst是啥？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wii 或者 kinect 应该没问题的
<roylez_> wzssyqa: /etc/ssh/sshd_config 加 GatewayPorts yes
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dopple stunde..
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 翻墙稍晚会好一点
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看邀请，进频道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我想玩rts
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你打工呢现在？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 目前没啥好的吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没。上课
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 星际2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 红警3
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该都是不错的
<Kandu> gebjgd: 感覺沒 SC1 好玩呃
<gebjgd> Kandu, 我觉得海信咖
<gebjgd> Kandu, 我觉得还行阿
<wzssyqa> roylez_: done
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 火车票又黄了
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/QDKEe
<alvin_rxg> 土豆涨价了
<roylez_> wzssyqa: nnnd，cron里面5分钟一次刷票都慢
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 改成1分钟一次
<roylez_> wzssyqa: nnnnnd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上哪儿买台式机好？我想自己攒机器呢
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 干毛刷票？主席玩超女什么的了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hannover 有 mediamarkt 和 conrad 两个大的。其他都个体吧，都没像国内那钟超大的市场
<tenzu> wzssyqa: LOL
<AsuraLe> linux下gui的文件壓縮解壓是什麼玩意？
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 回家的火车票阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算了。不去那地方。直接去notebooksbilliger.de买了
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 还要坐火车....
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还以为早上看到那个是你干的
<moriramar> AsuraLe: file-roller
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那上边台机上的东西不够全吧
<moriramar> AsuraLe: Ark
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 够全
<alvin_rxg> 那ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是这个周末送不到了。日的
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备怎么回家?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 周末还是继续无聊
<roylez_> adam8157: 火车
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 一般是什麼？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是黄了么
<roylez_> adam8157: cron 5分钟刷一次百姓网都没人手块
<ScarletWolf> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在改一分钟刷一次
<adam8157> roylez_: ...灰吧
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: 应该 1秒 刷一次
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: cron没这精度
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: bash 啥的都可以啊…
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 写脚本
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, file-roller, xarchiver
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 得了，就1分钟
<tenzu> roylez_: 写60行就实现一秒刷一次了。。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 你要想贴吧里那些刷贴的人学习
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 按秒算的话脚本得一直hold这那里，太恶心了
<iGoogle> 写60行就实现一秒刷一次了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<alvin_rxg> 的确
<hakie> 请问如何删除firefox about:config页面自己新建的布尔值？
<moriramar> iGoogle: 把這破玩意關了吧，斷句呀斷句……
<hakie> 为什么建了之后删除不了
 * tenzu 拜神
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 结合起来，脚本共执行6次刷新，每次间隔10秒，让cron每分钟调用一次。
<roylez_> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<moriramar> hakie: 刪除了會變成空的，再重啟Firefox就沒了。不是刪不了。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你为啥要复制我的话？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我啥我google Ark 發現是個Linux發行版？
<iGoogle> 断句不清最好
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我咒你娃逢年过节买不到车票
<iGoogle> 幸好不买
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ...Ark是KDE。app-arch/ark
<alpha080> 谁给我传个google+ 1.0.7 的 apk, 市场说我的机子不支持。。。
<alpha080> tenzu: 可以装的
<hakie> moriramar:我只是想删除我自己新建了一个啊
<iGoogle> 摔了破机子。
<alpha080> 上次1.0.6 市场也告诉我不支持
<alpha080> 结果可以用的
<alpha080> 不知道google搞啥
<moriramar> hakie: 是呀，右鍵選擇還原成默認值就行了。
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你的手机太破了
<tenzu> alpha080: 我不懂，我连root都没拿
<iGoogle> tenzu root
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你现在用的啥高档手机？
 * ScarletWolf 以后要不要买预装win的PC了呢。。。
<iGoogle> g7
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 要买。跑游戏用
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, dual boot，平时用linux
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 可是以后win8似乎会阻止linux启动。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: htc？
<moriramar> gebjgd: 遊戲，我只玩掃雷。Win8連掃雷都沒有裝個屁。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 用win7就够了
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 虽说目前还是传闻吧
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: 瞎說的
<gebjgd> moriramar, 那是你不玩阿
<happyaron> 拜见主席 拜见 ee，拜见 nihui
<happyaron> 不对，是主席下划线。
<hakie> moriramar:我本来是想新建一个布尔值，可设置后它变成了一个字符串。我若是重建一个的话到设置值的时候它显示的又是字符串，这是怎么回事？
<gebjgd> rts还是要在win下跑阿
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 你觉得win8出来以后，你还能买到预装win7的机器么？就像现在的XP一样
<tenzu> happyaron: 主席尾巴
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 能
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 因为我买攒机
<nihui> happyaron: 怎么了？
<roylez_> happyaron: æ­»harpy
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 。。。
<moriramar> hakie: 你點錯了？截圖。
<tenzu> 尼玛我手里的win7 enterprise要不值钱了
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 我刚刚说的是预装的，也就是OEM机。。。
<iGoogle> 哈皮哈皮
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不买oem
<moriramar> hakie: 如果想取消這個鍵值，請選擇還原成默認值後重啟firefox再看情况。
<hakie> 我是想按论坛的帖子设置amule的ed2k关联
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不爽
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 笔记本呢？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 我只有笔记本。没台式机
<happyaron> roylez_: 主尾巴？副尾巴呢？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 以后再也不买笔记本了
<happyaron> roylez_: 你找harpy？
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 。。。
<happyaron> nihui: 打个招呼
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 买也买不买带系统的
<moriramar> hakie: ……我記得這個很悲劇。aMule的ed2k關聯我建議你找那個amule-gnome-support，或者在網上找gconf-editor的改法。如果我沒記錯，firefox改鍵的改法已經不管用了。
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<roylez_> happyaron: 等我找 d妹托收拾你
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 。。。
<iGoogle> roylez:  尾巴
<happyaron> roylez_: 刚才那就是她发的，lol
 * tenzu 觉得神要碉堡了
<iGoogle> qia qia tenzu
<mao> empathy不能用qq了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显卡一定要买100欧以上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cpu无所谓
<mao> webqq登录又慢
<mao> 有什么好的替代方法没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别的我就没追求了
<tenzu> 刚才那一刻悦姐和茸茸合体了么？
<iGoogle> 以后再也不买笔记本了
<gebjgd> mao, 我天天webqq
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 同意
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么不追求个女人，周末就不无聊了
<iGoogle> 所以我现在是台机
<tenzu> iGoogle: qia qia是啥意思？
<ScarletWolf> 怎么都对笔记本绝望了？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屁。
<mao> gebjgd: empathy连qq帐号都没有了
<iGoogle> 很多意思。 tenzu 慢慢理解
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那工夫
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 笔记本太多了。5个了
<ScarletWolf> ....
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 前前后后的
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 你买那么多干嘛。。。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 老的
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 正在和你聊天的是2004年的
<jiero> gebjgd: 你买东西真慢性子。
<hakie> :'(
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 。。。廉价处理掉吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 到了现在还没买到。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 还有一个2006年的。边上放着上网本
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 你多少年更新一次电脑？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不处理。跑arch挺好
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不更新
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不需要更新
<gebjgd> jiero, 网店送货慢。不知道买什么好
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 我的意思是，多少年更新换代自己的笔记本？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10的txt图表预览如何不乱码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346258 按照网上的设置改了编码，打开是不乱码了，txt图表的预览还是乱码的。 在11.04的时候app/geitt-2/preferences/encodings/下面有两个键 而现在就一个键，11.04的时候两个都设置就没事了 麻烦11.04的朋友把那个名称发来 还有设置 或者高手说一下11.1 ...
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 不更新。一直用到它不出良
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 2004年的笔记本现在都在用
<tenzu> gebjgd: 电池没问题么？还是根本就没插电池？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没问题阿
<gebjgd> tenzu, 平时插电用
<tenzu> gebjgd: 晓得了
<tenzu> 神又在灌水
<moriramar> 我擦，webkit-git總算編譯完了。
<moriramar> 一個連接連了快半個小時。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你咋知道？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/09/23/female-promiscuity.html
<iGoogle> moriramar: 年轻的时候，都嫌命长。
<tenzu> roylez_: 前两天看过一个女人容易性瘾的帖子
<cfy> iGoogle: 谁嫌了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我看到你发帖了，要冲50K了么？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 扯。你老婆有性瘾了？
<roylez_> tenzu: 看评论，"我相信科学了"
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/IZA6f
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你老婆性瘾了？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没有
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我有
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 认得这俩小人的人已经不多了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 木刻的好精致，真想买一个
<iGoogle> cfy: 编译家。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 这是病，得治
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我不关心数量
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你帮帮我
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那你自己砍40K帖
<tenzu> gebjgd: 给你找个印度妹？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我喜欢白的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你能漂白就行了
<iGoogle> 到时候换名
<tenzu> gebjgd: 这难找了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/news/messages/41345.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 德国用3D打印机打印出小提琴 不逊手工制品(组图) -6park.com
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242166/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 新神曲《伤不起》 爱情买卖的对手出现了！！！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: out
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> 我竟然两个帖都看过
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/41340.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 调查显示iPhone用户忠诚度达89% HTC仅有39%(图) -6park.com
<tenzu> 这个今天下午greader里看过
<tenzu> 我真是寂寞的可以了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你老婆正在国内帮你造人呢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你老婆已经造好了？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我老婆不在国内
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗯，我知道，出差了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你老婆怎么不陪你在破国了？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 受不了破国的天气了？
<chenshaoju> 不好意思，发错了。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac243264/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【脱口秀】查理辛吐槽会 - AcFun.tv
<Evanescence> who is online still
<gfrog> Evanescence, hand up.
<Evanescence> gfrog: I want to say good night . and HI.
<gfrog> Evanescence, 说中文，lol
<Evanescence> gfrog: 哎，中文打着不顺手啊，最近练习键盘，结果敲中文极其别扭
<Evanescence> gfrog: 你现在在干吗呢？
<gfrog> Evanescence, ibus吧？ 肯定没设使用系统键盘布局吧？
 * Evanescence 学习30分钟正则表达式中。
<gfrog> Evanescence, 等fedora的meeting，lol，在这说这个会被打嘛？
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我修改成Ctrl-Shift-Space了，因为ctrl-space和vimwiki的GTD冲突
<Evanescence> gfrog: meeting？啥？你是fedora员工？
<gfrog> Evanescence, 
<gfrog> Evanescence, win+space 不ok嘛？
<gfrog> Evanescence, nope，没参加过，过去看新鲜。
<Evanescence> gfrog: win+space，我是awesome，也冲突。。。。
<gfrog> Evanescence, 悲催的孩儿
<Evanescence> gfrog: 哪里看，视频会议？
<gfrog> Evanescence, 隔壁fedora-zh，irc的会议
<Evanescence> gfrog: 可不是，用vim和awesome多了，发现不少健会冲突
<Evanescence> gfrog: 是中国人讨论？一般都 说啥？好玩的话我也去看看
<Evanescence> 话说什么时候开始？
<gfrog> Evanescence, 不知道呀，我也是刚去，话说现在还木有开始呢
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我先join了再说
<gfrog> Evanescence, ：p
<Evanescence> gfrog: 感觉人挺少的啊
<roylez_> Evanescence: .
<Evanescence> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> Evanescence: 30分钟正则学完拉？
<Evanescence> roylez_: 一半
<roylez_> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> 正在看
<yangjia> 大家画拓扑图都用什么工具呀
<gebjgd> yangjia, dia yEd
<Evanescence> yangjia: vim的drawit
<jarod_chen> 我说 你们谁有组装软路由的经验啊
<tusooa> [ 56% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/enchant/libenchant_myspell.so (requires libhunspell-1.2.so.0)
<tusooa> [ 92% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxul.so (requires libhunspell-1.2.so.0)
<tusooa>  *   broken /usr/lib64/xulrunner-devel-1.9.2/sdk/lib/libxul.so (requires libhunspell-1.2.so.0)
<tusooa> 原来如此
<step2by> 3D打印机真NB啊 
<Evanescence> step2by: 是能盗窃ATM密码的把，用来
<step2by> 不是啊 能打印真的东西 还能打印枪呢 能用的
<imtxc> 可以打印妹纸也？
<Evanescence> step2by: 所以人家用3D打印机搞定了一个窃取ATM的窃取器用来窃取密码
<imtxc> 能用的？
<step2by> 哇 
<jiero> 打印指纹。
<jiero> 打印手指 :D
<step2by> 看起来3D的好像技术不是很高深啊 和普通打印机的原理差不多
<step2by> 都是控制喷嘴的
<roylez_> lerosua: 斗篷君
<lerosua> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> lerosua: 把你那aur里的ppstream更新下阿
<roylez_> lerosua: 官方的新版出来有好几天了
<lerosua> roylez_:  默认的ppstream aur 没有64位吗？我只维护了ppstream64哩。
<roylez_> lerosua: 没有不过版本比你这个高
<lerosua> roylez_: 好吧，我去更新下。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 有新的aur了。但是用不了
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<lerosua> roylez_: 你知道ppstream现在更新的版本是多少吗？下载包没写版本号...
<lerosua> 呃，有了，0.1.1991
<jiero> 大家晚安。
<jiero> 我下了。测试e16去了。
<mao> 为什么不能给目录建立硬链接呢
<adam8157> mao: 防止环...
<hamo_laptop> mao: so this...
<mao> adam8157:ubuntu刚安装上的时候，主目录下有一个templete的目录，好像是直接到了/usr/下的某个目录，这是怎么回事啊
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ...
<adam8157> mao: 软链接? 或者只是skel之类的
<DawnFantasy> 跨分区就不能硬了
<mao> adam8157: 应该不是软链接，因为图标上没有那个箭头，ls也没看出来是软链接
<adam8157> mao: 那应该是个.desktop吧. 没有gnome, 不晓得啥情况
<mao> adam8157: ^O^
<roylez_> adam8157 lerosua cron刷到火车票了
<adam8157> roylez_: 赶紧打电话拿下
<adam8157> roylez_: 几号? 卧铺?
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然一分钟一次比较好
<roylez_> adam8157: 1号晚上卧铺，已经搞定，3张正好
<adam8157> roylez_: nice
<tusooa> ●●●●●●
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你去FAD不？我看botus去...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你去看botus?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 还用去FAD看？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: quote: "我看botus去"
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 好吧好吧...我看=我发现...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 应该去吧, 我几个朋友要去
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 明天清华那OpenShift呢？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 不去
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 那好像是清华的SFD吧？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 睡觉高于一切
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 好吧好吧..其实我也不去...
<soiamso> hamo_laptop: 为什么叫openshift ?
<cattail> 没味
<soiamso> redhat ...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 这些活动吧, 无趣的居多
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 恩恩...所以找个人同被坑或者同不被坑....= =，就跟你们上次去BLUG似的...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 上次怎么了...
<soiamso> hamo_laptop: blug 也开这种会？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你不是说插不进话去么....
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我还是老老实实当宅男好了...
<lerosua> roylez_: 我更新了ppstream64的aur了，你可以找人试试，或许会依赖不全。
<roylez_> lerosua: .
<roylez_> lerosua: 多谢
<lerosua> roylez_ 因为我之前就装好了，要装一堆lib32的包，所以有可能没写全。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当你插不进?
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<hamo_laptop> tenzu: o(∩∩)o...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 这太经典了，可惜botus不在.....
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 再起哄我就变身
 * adam8157 这个频道没好人了
<maplebeats> ....
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐...
<tenzu> 小悟空会变身超级赛亚人
<tenzu> 木有人说话了
<cattail> 有
<tenzu> 都被阿当吓跑了
<moriramar> 又怎麼了？
<tenzu> 阿当说要变身,都吓跑了
<lanq> hi
<^k^> lanq, 好  ㍮ 
<lanq> 您好
<lanq> 第一次上ubuntu的irc
<tenzu> 那货是bot
<lanq> ...
<lanq> tenzu: 请问如何申请自己固定的用户名啊
<lanq> 。
<lanq> exit
<imtxc> ...
<tenzu> lanq: 命令我忘了,你google一下吧
<lanq> tenzu: 好的
<lanq> 谢谢
<lanq> 我居然把exit打出来了
<maonx> tenzu: 今天装了Gnome3,也是没有3D 感觉有点卡卡的样子
<tenzu> maonx: vbox里?
<maonx> tenzu: 嗯 
<ofan> good morning
<tenzu> maonx: 那跟我一样,开图形界面的东西都会有略卡的感觉
<tenzu> ofan: good morning
<maonx> tenzu: 嗯 用Awesome感觉还好,Gnome的话 点一下有延迟
<imtxc> 我的机器 温度问题 纠结好长时间了
<imtxc> 用debian  温度比以前win 高好多。
<zprood> imtxc, 多少度？
<tenzu> maonx: 反正我就是开着terminator,所以无所谓
<imtxc> 也没会看具体温度 不过很明显能感觉到  风扇声音大
<maonx> tenzu: 我也差不多,但我是把网页什么的也放进那看了,Win7 当背景 ,就用下MS
<imtxc> 而且 出风口的温度明显的高。
<imtxc> 很郁闷。
<zprood> imtxc, 那就是cpu负荷高了，看看进程
<imtxc> 不高。
<imtxc> 就开机 
<tenzu> maonx: 我用win7里的chrome开网页.不过今天搞了台笔记本装arch,以后ong就用笔记本了
<imtxc> 没有运行程序的
<imtxc> 不明白什么情况。
<maonx> tenzu: 我是兼切换麻烦 直接在Vbox里面了,明天 看下卡不卡,今天因为是Update
<zprood> imtxc, cpu降频开启？
<imtxc> 怎么开？
<imtxc> 发现了点原因
<tenzu> maonx: vbox里总会觉得卡,host配置再高也是卡
<imtxc> 因为这win里面 用了电源管理
<maonx>  tenzu 唉没办法 一定要用MS like,在Linux下 打印 总感觉 有点 不一样
<imtxc> 好像它的功能就是对CPU降频
<zprood> imtxc, 笔记本？
<imtxc> 是啊。
<tenzu> maonx: 我还没在linux下打印过
<zprood> imtxc, 那就是来
<imtxc> 有什么办法解决么、
<maonx> tenzu: 效果不一样 看过了MS下打印的领导不会希望 ..
<imtxc> 实在受不了那个高温呢。。噪音太大。
<zprood> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_Frequency_Scaling
<tenzu> maonx: 工作还是用windows吧,除非办公环境是linux的
<dumb1224> http://i.imgur.com/GpDbR.jpg
<widon> vim看代码除了ctag和cscope还有什么工具好使啊
<maonx> tenzu: 嗯 只能用Vbox 偶尔用下终端
<maonx> tenzu: 安 睡了 
<imtxc> 我试试
<tenzu> maonx: 白白
<zprood> imtxc, 开启自动降频就会好很多
<imtxc> 这样啊。我学习学习，谢谢你
<zprood> imtxc, 弄完用 watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo  查看频率有无变化就ok
<imtxc> zprood: 谢谢你，我先学学看那个怎么用。
<imtxc> 貌似 Archlinux 比debian难用？
<DawnFantasy> 习惯问题
<tenzu> 谁说arch难用
<imtxc> 我只是看了看 好像对新手没那么方便而已
<imtxc> 说错了 大家不要介意
<mao> arch 和 gentoo 都还是很优秀的
<zprood> arch的wiki是最赞的。
 * jimmyxu 总算用 CERNET2 爬上来了…冒泡…
<wishstudio> zprood: 其实 google 是最赞的。。
<zprood> wishstudio, 确实
<zprood> wishstudio, 不过当你搜索的时候，突然无响应。汗
<imtxc> 我这里上google  h很痛苦
<imtxc> 经常被强。
<zprood> 可以试着换服务器地址 如 google.com.au google.com.tw
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 你抢了我的西安火车站mayer
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 啊…咧…
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 难道那个jimmy不是你?
<wishstudio> zprood: ipv6.google.com :)
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 是啊…没想到抢的是乃的…
<moriramar> tenzu: 你們在搶票？
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 不过我好像只checkin了两次就mayer了
<zprood> wishstudio, 我这里不好使。
<jimmyxu> moriramar: 票都买好了…
<roylez_> lerosua: libemscore.so.0 => not found
<tenzu> moriramar: 4square上的mayer
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 人少吧当时…
<roylez_> lerosua: 这个你有吗？
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 还好历史博物馆的没人跟我抢
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 到现在没去过…
<link307> 看到“西安”了
<link307> 谁在西安
<imtxc> 大家聊着，我去休息了先。
<jimmyxu> link307: 原来在
<link307> jimmyxu: 我一直在
<lerosua> roylez_: 这个是安装包里自带的，你看看你 /usr/lib/里有没有，应该是做了链接的，如果有，则应该是还没ldconfig，
<jimmyxu> tenzu: Z27 的难买啊…
<jimmyxu> tenzu: http://picplz.com/NBcz
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 于是十一就这样了～ - September 23, 2011 - jimmyxu's photo on picplz
<jimmyxu> link307: 现在来上大学了
<roylez_> lerosua: 为什么不放到lib32？
<roylez_> lerosua: giflib 和 libpng12 不需要
<link307> jimmyxu: 嗯  在西安上学
<moriramar> tenzu: foursquare說是移動設備定位社交網路。mayer 做什麼的？
<lerosua> roylez_: 那个是它自带的mplayer要的
<tenzu> moriramar: 你在同一个地方checkin的次数多了,就是mayer,你的地盘
<moriramar> ……
<lerosua> roylez_:  你的/usr/lib/libemscore.so.0链接到哪了，给我看看
<roylez_> lerosua: 我还是改 ppstream 这个包的pkgbuild吧，它这个把内部的mplayer给剥了，也支持64位
<lerosua> roylez_:  它内部的mplayer改过的，你不用它，默认的mplayer好像开不了它的缓存
<roylez_> lerosua: 我用旧版的时候没这问题
<roylez_> lerosua: 新版不清楚
<lerosua> roylez_: 旧版的没自带mplayer
<roylez_> lerosua: ....
<roylez_> lerosua: 你用新版的，发现什么特别的好处没？
<roylez_> lerosua: 没有的话，我就继续旧版好了，nnnd
<lerosua> roylez_: 没有。 那个搜索一样的渣
<roylez_> lerosua: okay...
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/OL1Rq
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 实拍俄罗斯未成年人夜总会 - 萝卜网
<lerosua> roylez_: 你不能这样啊，起码帮我把这个调通啊
<roylez_> lerosua: ...
<roylez_> lerosua: 我是伸手党...
<lerosua> roylez_: 不能放个不能用aur来害人吧。
<roylez_> lerosua: 你不也用64bit么
<lerosua> roylez_: 那你今晚又叫我更新。本来我自己手工搞定，自己用的。做包啥么多麻烦啊
 * jimmyxu ^k^ 啥时候开始用绿字了…
<roylez_> lerosua: ....
<lerosua> roylez_: 你又损害我名誉了...
<roylez_> lerosua: 等有人被坑了再来改吧....我不折腾了....
<lerosua> roylez_: 你就一混球...
<roylez_> lerosua: 同意
<lerosua> ...
<moriramar> 我暈，Youtube最近這麼不行嗎？這是不是503怎麼看呀？
<inuyasha> 请教一下，有谁知道11.10的unity界面如何更换图标么？
<inuyasha> 今天平滑的升了上来，解决了一个权限问题就能正常用了，唯一的问题是主题和图标是那种最恶心的模式没法改～～
<gebjgd> 没有老婆的日子啊。真悲惨
<roylez_> lerosua: 新版本有那种会员才能看的片子阿
<gebjgd> 发烧病了都没人管
<lerosua> roylez_: 哪有
<gebjgd> 没有水来。没有饭。
<roylez_> lerosua: 有人头标记的
<zkwlx> ..........
<gebjgd> 马勒戈壁的
<gebjgd> 难受死了。≥﹏≤
<gebjgd> 救命啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: patpat
<gebjgd> adam8157 啥意思？
<dumb1224> gebjgd: a pat on the back..
<adam8157> gebjgd: momo
<adam8157> gebjgd: I know exactly what you feel
<dumb1224> gebjgd: ...is a dude telling you to relax..
<gebjgd> 摸摸？
<adam8157> bingo
<gebjgd> 难受死了
<roylez_> link307: 果然删了那自带的mplayer就不行了
<link307> roylez_: 额。。。@错了吧
<roylez_> link307: .
<roylez_> link307: 斗篷跑了
<gebjgd> dumb1224 没法relax了。估计又发烧了
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-24 00:19:50 +0800
<gebjgd> 病死在床上了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 会过去的. 发烧确实痛苦.
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你这能打字不错了
<gebjgd> adam8157 手机
<adam8157> gebjgd: 上次我在床上躺了20小时, 一动也不敢动
<gebjgd> adam8157 那么厉害。比上邱少云了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 相信我, 很快就会过去的, 然后就闪亮亮一个满血满状态的人
<adam8157> gebjgd: 一动就难受啊
<gebjgd> adam8157 问题是我的晚饭怎么办。。。。
<gebjgd> 我饿了。根本不想去做饭
<adam8157> gebjgd: ca 还惦记吃饭, 看来没多严重...不理你了 我洗澡去了
<gebjgd> 额。。。。
<gebjgd> 病了就不能惦记吃饭了？
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 退烧药！赶紧的！
<gebjgd> dumb1224 没有
<gebjgd> 谁现在照顾我下。搞
<gebjgd> gay我都干了
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 板蓝根也好阿....就算小血瓶也得整
<gebjgd> 饿死了。勇敢的出门去买吃的。。。。
<cfy> 很危险么。。。。
<gebjgd> 当然危险
<magix> :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有老婆的日子太郁闷了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 顿顿doenner度日
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 得了吧，比我强就是了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有水果沙拉
<alvin_rxg> 晕……吃的东西你自己准备咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 头疼发烧
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 叫那个 joeys 的 pizza
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就在我们门口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不喜欢吃pizza
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 附近有中餐馆咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不敢吃
<alvin_rxg>  ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中餐馆的东西真不敢吃
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<alvin_rxg> o_0
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 你怎么活了？
<MeaCulpa_> 一次我在米国呆了2周，到第三周吃了一次熊猫快餐，一晚上不舒服
<MeaCulpa_> 中餐油腻的厉害
<alvin_rxg> 在想要不试试 dvorak 键盘。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我本来想睡觉了，后来突然发觉自己很多函数格式不对...
<alvin_rxg> 餐馆可以让他们上个清淡的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中餐馆白请我吃我都要考虑下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没法清淡
<alvin_rxg> 不开小灶啊……
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 啥函数？
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: shell函数，zsh惯坏了，很多函数空格不对，ksh里报错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备弄一大罐子柠檬蜂蜜水
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己正？
<MeaCulpa_> 中国人总的来说古代是素食为主，素食者必须重油，才能转化胡萝卜素之类，历史原因
<alvin_rxg> *整
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？正？
<MeaCulpa_> 肉食为主的民族，蔬菜不能过分烹饪，正好像反
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 你是肉食为主把？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 周围就没有好的中餐馆
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 我以素为主，但又不能没肉。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 油腻的厉害。天天吃，你绝对生病
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 所以我蔬菜要吃的生一些，否则维生素不够
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 你老婆呢？
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 不过所谓的游牧和畜牧民族，肉吃的并不比农耕多，多的是乳制品
<alvin_rxg> 我烧菜油盐的挺少的…… 之前 wurst 就经常嫌我烧得淡
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我老婆，别提了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我老婆，别提了，高蛋白高脂肪fans
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 一定很胖
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 不胖
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 邪门了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 血脂高，不胖
<alvin_rxg> 高血脂…
<MeaCulpa_> 我累个去，POSIX shell 函数{}前后都要空格，最好;结尾
<gebjgd> 头疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肠男喜欢吃重口味
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 不知道 vi 支持不支持自动改这个的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他也不喜欢油多，就是盐的量相对我比我多
<alvin_rxg> 16M 网络速度明明可以2MB的，怎么目前最高速度就1MB呢？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你自己一个人用16m的？
<alvin_rxg> 3个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你和中国人同住了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你和2个女人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3p——
<gebjgd> ？
<alvin_rxg> 对，两个女人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你爽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 注意精产量
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa_> 2v2?
<MeaCulpa_> multipath阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 他一个人对2女
 * MeaCulpa_ 脑子里都是...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 他应付不过来
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我正好在测多路径io呢
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 你不参加？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 太远
<MeaCulpa_> 沙发嘛，公共空间
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 看他能搞多久
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 你无意加入？
<MeaCulpa_> 还是成色太差？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 无意
<MeaCulpa_> 不过，和室友搞，不太好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_,没关系。他喜欢这样
<MeaCulpa_> 对方成年即可，别摊上未成年的就麻烦了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多大的中国女人？
<alvin_rxg> 俩加起来大概0岁吧
<MeaCulpa_> 中国女人腰臀比大多不佳
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 我老婆的就很佳
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 是瓦，有福了
<gebjgd> 头疼，继续拔罐子
 * MeaCulpa_ 这两天整理那些dotfile...我发现我有个啥函数有4xx个字母挤在一行
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 话说，拉美人腰臀比很赞
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 皮肤太黑，不喜欢
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 也有白些的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 我就喜欢白的
<MeaCulpa_> 雀斑妹就很白...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 雀斑妹是谁？
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 很多白人很白，代雀斑
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 没关系
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 你喜欢那样的？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 有没雀斑的阿
<MeaCulpa_> ... :P
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 车票搞定
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: cron job改成1分钟一次，很快就好了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 啥车票？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这铁道部网站...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 火车票
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你还买飞机票
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不是铁道部的，是百姓网上刷的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你还不买飞机票
<roylez_> gebjgd: è´µ
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 百姓网不错，做得简单
<MeaCulpa_> 实在没看出emc的东西有啥好....睡觉睡觉
<gebjgd> roylez_, 装穷
<roylez_> gebjgd: 本来就穷
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 做柠檬蜂蜜水去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好酸。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<gebjgd> ofan, 二代
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这边硬件价格够贵的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比国内的价格每个贵了15欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, amd处理都不知道买什么的好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4核心的够么？
<alvin_rxg> 现在很多游戏都不支持多核啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是双核心的没有性价比阿
<alvin_rxg> 买了吧，价格都差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 内存8g够了把？
<alvin_rxg> 够……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就不用考虑主板最大内存数了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我要2G内存……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2G不够用
<alvin_rxg> 我够了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不支持usb3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过也没啥用
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看看这个 http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+hardware/mainboards+pc+hardware/sockel+am3+/asus/asus+m5a78l+le+amd+760g+sockel+am3+
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Asus M5A78L LE AMD 760G Sockel AM3+ bei notebooksbilliger.de 
<gebjgd> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+hardware/mainboards+pc+hardware/sockel+am3+/asus/asus+m5a78l+le+amd+760g+sockel+am3+
<alvin_rxg> 发个短的吧…… weechat 不支持太长的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用weechat 无压力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎usb3没用
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 以后会用的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 集成显卡也没用
<alvin_rxg> saturn 都开卖 usb3 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可能性很小
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是，公司给配的笔记本就是usb3的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没啥用
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不是那种天天拷贝电影的人
<alvin_rxg> 也是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显卡还是买nv的吧。怕在linux下有问题
<alvin_rxg> 还行的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati的没事？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3d没有问题？
<alvin_rxg> 至少我这没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就上ati的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不爱nv
<alvin_rxg> 好像说的是，官方的驱动不完美还是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那还是n卡了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上个460
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati的型号我不了解
<alvin_rxg> 我的显卡已经被放弃了，只能用开源驱动。目前性能还不错的。 glxgears 1000 fps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开源的？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我也是在win下玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jarodlau> 还是推荐nv,a卡在linux下的驱动很让人蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, a卡什么的相当于460？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听到没有，听到没有
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> 460了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看了看现在苹果的机器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经是ati的显卡饿狼
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, apple都是6970了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我靠。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 460好贵
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jarodlau> jclear
<jarodlau> exit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在不算显示器已经450了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好贵阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就说显卡110欧出头贵点吧。但是电源散热器的太贵了
<gebjgd> 有攒机器高手么
<gebjgd> 指点下阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在么
<knownbad> 不在
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<knownbad> 便密睡不着？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在看如何装机
<gebjgd> knownbad, 想弄个跑游戏的机器
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 简单啊。
<knownbad> 你就列个表去买零件。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我知道。正在看amd apu
<gebjgd> knownbad, 准备弄个amd apu上100欧的独显交火
<knownbad> 所有的零件皆列个上中下。  再一预算来购买。
<knownbad> 最近的趋势好似amd/ati比较强。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是3A平台
<gebjgd> knownbad, apu + ati交火
<knownbad> cpu oc也是，  如不oc就intel i7。
<knownbad> 行啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ？i7？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 傻子买i7
<knownbad> 快啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<knownbad> 就好似买mercedes coupe。  不是不好只是划得来吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你搜搜amd 3850 crossfire
<knownbad> 干嘛？  蛮旧的？
<knownbad> 2007 年底的？
<knownbad> 省钱来oc?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 错了 a6 3650 crossfire
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 还是不怎么样？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 独立amd显卡和apu里的独显交火
<knownbad> 你工作了，可以买好点的。
<knownbad> 哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就跑跑游戏。又不烧钱
<^k^>  06:03
<gebjgd> knownbad, 交火跑游戏效果更好
<knownbad> 那你得试了才知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有评测
<knownbad> 板子和显卡？
<knownbad> 希望搭的好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, cpu和显卡
<mao> vim ctrl+P时的颜色怎么修改啊 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-24
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 gvim的路過
 * tusooa Use-Emacs
<Pwnna> tusooa: .... 疯了
<Pwnna> CTS
<tusooa> Pwnna: 为啥
<Pwnna> CTS
<wxg4net> c语言 res = str[n]^mask[n%4]  这个怎么用python写
<tusooa> **
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-24 08:45:48 +0800
<wxg4net> WebSocket 通信里，服务端推送信息 的算法
<wxg4net> 哪位高手赐教一下
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalalaa, 011-09-24 08:46:55 +0800
<cattail> 浏览器上做推送 ？
<metbsd> android手机能读取NAS上的文件吗
<Jakalalaa> My freja
<jakalala>  > Date.today
<^k^> jakalala, 2011-09-24
<tusooa> > Time.now()
<^k^> tusooa, 2011-09-24 08:50:06 +0800
<jakalala> tusooa: 是不是没有bot了？
<tusooa> jakalala: <^k^> tusooa, 2011-09-24 08:50:06 +0800 #这就是bot
<jakalala> tusooa: 我说的是bot，不是 bot killer
<tusooa> jakalala: ub]本身就是个bot啊。。。
<tusooa> jakalala: 虽然，也是killer
<dungeon_jiero> jakalala: 娱乐bot被执法bot赶走了
<tusooa> .
<jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你是jiero？
<dungeon_jiero> jakalala: 是。
<metbsd> ANDROID USE NAS? POSIBLE?
<jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你用chrome吗？
<dungeon_jiero> jakalala: bs chrome。。。
<jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 那你是？
<dungeon_jiero> jakalala:  opera (chromium) firefox
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jakalala> ^k^: 你有变成人了？
 * dungeon_jiero 手机快没电了。关掉 wlan，大概还能撑2小时。。。
<metbsd> 手机怎么连接NAS啊
<metbsd> 有人知道吗
<metbsd> 想房NAS的电影
<metbsd> 放
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你那不是wifi吗？
 * MeaCulpa 老师讲到一位IBM牛人了...Gene Amdahl
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 恩。不是一个模块么？名称是wlan
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 好像在大陆才叫wlan
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 不一样的东西。。。
<daf3707> google+ 404了？
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 我没有wifi
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 这个城市只有不到18%的人住在市区。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: nokia做无线modem上网，网速让人很无语
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 用的是edge网络
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 不是最快的之一么。我感觉。算了。以前用3G网络时是很快的。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 什么手机？ www.gsmarena.com/ 查查。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你们那的3g是wcdma还是cdma2000？
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 不懂。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala:  edge应该很快吧。刚查到速度可以达到 50kb/s
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你小心再说谎话，掉大牙，爱说谎的jiero
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你不会连你手机运营商的网络都不知道吧？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 09:40:28 +0800
<tusooa>  * If firefox fails to start with "failed to load xpcom", run revdep-rebuild
<tusooa>  * If that does not fix the problem, rebuild dev-libs/nss
<tusooa>  * Try dev-util/lafilefixer if you get build failures related to .la files
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 怎么安装NV显卡驱动？试了很多教程上的方法都不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346291 怎么安装NV显卡驱动？试了很多教程上的方法都不行 下载下来是*****。run文件，很多帖子说要ct+alt+f1，然后登录，在stop GDM，可是我这边直接说没GDM这个命令，直接安装。run又说权限问题，求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 10:01:45 +0800
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 10:03:19 +0800
<dungeon_jiero> 喜欢 gthumb
<dungeon_jiero> 开源软件还是缺少广告啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: GThumb+1
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 网上一搜，基本上就没人用 gthumb的说。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 沒有，用的人都懂行的。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 上次去stackoverflow上找，連f-spot的作者都推薦GThumb
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero: 說他的f-spot有些功能沒完成。
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: f-spot都要死了。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> dungeon_jiero: gqview...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_  tenzu 嗨
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: yo
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_ geeqie
<roylez_> dungeon_jiero: biaji
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 什么啊。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<ofan1> 有人在arch配置过pptp server么？
<MeaCulpa> gthum是啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我擦，这老师很推崇蓝巨
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: UC Berkerley的讲义
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 网上下的吧，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩...原来一个字节8个bit,也是蓝巨360定义的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_  GQview改名叫 geeqie了。。。原来是这样。哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这老师做嵌入式的，大吹一个100美金的芯片，解压高清电影强过2台PC
<forfun> 尝试了一下LVM，爽歪歪～
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 爽在哪里？
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 以前老觉得这东西麻烦，没碰过就
<MeaCulpa> 的确麻烦
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 但在物理磁盘上加了一层抽象，调整大小的时候非常方便
<MeaCulpa> 家里么，何必
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，还是虚拟机呢
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 不想在裸机上折腾了，留给gentoo，现在在vmware里装的centos
<ofan1> 有要VPS的么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu11.10beta2怎么安装呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346293 我都安装了两天吧。用了各种方法： 一、win7下用wubi安装，盘符全是英文的，wubi启动不起来。 二、把iso文件写入U盘，重起出现Start booting from USB device... SYSLINUX 3.71 2008-07-31 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2008 H.Peter Anvin，然后不动了。 三、刻成光盘终于是 ...
<hexiboy> hi
<^k^> hexiboy, 好  ㍢ 
<hexiboy> 进这个聊天室。刚差点卡到
<hexiboy> 卡到要命
<tenzu> ofan1: 白给?
<ofan1> tenzu: 给我钱我就白给
<tenzu> ofan1: 我没用过vps,有美女辅导么?
<ofan1> tenzu: ssh没用过？
<ofan1> tenzu: 终端总用过吧
<tenzu> ofan1: 这个倒会
<ofan1> tenzu: 就是远程终端
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 早
<kiler> 不早了
<tenzu> ofan1: 不是说可以装系统啥的?
<ofan1> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> ofan1: 假一夜
<ofan1> tenzu: 远程虚拟机吧
<oneIeaf> kiler: 早着呢
<tenzu> ofan1: 大概明白了
<kiler> 您处于哪个时区的呀
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 找 lainme 辅导你 :D
<kiler> hello
<^k^> kiler, 好  ㍢ 
<kiler> 来晚了，不知道主题是啥呀
<tenzu> 又见netsplit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 当老师的和当sales的一样，都是喷子。对不， tenzu 僵尸
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • aMule下载完成时提示：Unexpected error while completing [文件名] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346295 下载过程中一切正常，进度达100%后，状态栏出现以上提示，文件的Status自动变为Stopped。奇怪的是，这时打开Incoming目录，发现已经有下载完成的完整文件了。 ps：aMule版本是2.2.6，Temp目录放在默认位置（家 ...
<wxg4net> 终于搞定html5中的WebSocket通信 过程辛苦，学习了不少东西。 欢迎测试 http://g.perhome.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 普华之光互动中心
<sanlang> REGISTER 510329 yangyqi@foxmail.com
<wxg4net> 机器人那么牛，连网页标题都发出来了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ofan1> wxg4net: 这是什么
<wxg4net> ofan1,浏览器支持的话，可以在网页上发消息给我的gtalk 
<wxg4net> ofan1，本想写个网页聊天室呢，现在只可发送，不可收到回复 
<tenzu> roylez_: 你说的对...
<roylez_> tenzu: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 給個網址來。。讓我試試
<wxg4net> CyrusYzGTt, 要我的网址?
<ofan1> wxg4net: 是你服务器支持吧？
<wxg4net> 收到回复了
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过sales要钱,老湿可能会要命吧
<wxg4net> ofan1,时的
<ofan1> wxg4net: php?
<ofan1> wxg4net: 要装模块？
<roylez_> tenzu: 都是高手...
<wxg4net> 服务 python版
<ofan1> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ XD，，
<tenzu> roylez_: 车票搞定了没?
<lainme> roylez_: 主席好
<ofan1> python的话 还用websocket?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 去做動車？？？
<roylez_> tenzu: 搞定了
<roylez_> tenzu: cron job一分钟一次就好
<roylez_> tenzu: k
<roylez_> tenzu: 卧铺，安全
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡好
<wxg4net> ofan1， 不用这个用哪个？
<ofan1> wxg4net: 你的python程序直接连gtalk
<tenzu> roylez_: 原来你没有写60行...
<wxg4net> ofan1，不是很懂你的意思， 现在就是很据xmmp协议链接我的gtalk
<tenzu> 囡囡,囝囝
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ 你怎麼關閉服務器了？？
<tenzu> 囡是宅女,囝是宅男
<wxg4net>  CyrusYzGTt， 没有阿
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ 服务器目前关闭
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。。。车票实名制真讨厌
<wxg4net> CyrusYzGTt,刷新下
<ofan1> wxg4net: 用的什么py框架?
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ 還是一樣，，算了，我繼續看 資料去
<wxg4net> CyrusYzGTt, 我这边显示正常 
<wxg4net> ofan1,  Autobahn和SleekXMPP
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ ..
<ofan1> wxg4net: web框架？
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ ..我知道是怎麼回事了，，是你的腳本有跨站的處理。。這樣不安全
<wxg4net> ofan1, 直接参考这两个库做的， 
<ofan1> wxg4net: .. 这俩不是web框架吧
<wxg4net> 不是
<ofan1> 那用的啥？
<wxg4net> CyrusYzGTt,对浏览器用户不安全吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ 嗯，， XSS
<wxg4net> 以后做个对应的gtalk机器人， 需要啥功能可以留言给我 哈 gtalk机器人:phzggzs@gmail.com
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博： 很鬱悶，，ssl tls v1.0 被破解了，，gfw將可以封印  https的網站了。。傷心，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不是說新的補丁已經下來了嗎？至少Chrome是的。
<roylez_> tenzu: 囝囝怎么念？
<roylez_> cfy: 要不要我的刷票脚本？
<tenzu> roylez_: 一样的读音
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 好坑爹的设定
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你太邪恶了,一直说人家是宅女,每次还说两遍
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 可是 問題依舊，，還是會被破解
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 呃……就看什麼時候出新的了。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 囡囡=男男=囝囝=囡囝=男囝
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/m6hvw.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 刷票脚本？
<cfy> roylez_: 什么票的？
<roylez_> cfy: 恩...百姓网刷转手火车票的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我剛剛就破解了，，自己的 live.com郵箱密碼。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……，真強。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我很好奇行驶速度如何
<cfy> roylez: 车票买完了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我去年过年和这次国庆都是这么刷来的
<cfy> roylez_: 不是要身份证么？
<roylez_> cfy: 废话...显然是卖完才需要这个
<roylez_> cfy: 我买的不是动车，是卧铺
<cfy> roylez: 哦？
<cfy> roylez_: 我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 擺脫，，M$不支持 使用  thunderbird這些客戶端加密的，，除非，，網頁，，或者它自己的
<cfy> roylez: 去百姓网刷的？
<roylez_> cfy: 恩
<roylez_> cfy: 手慢就没有。每次都是10分钟以内就被人买走
<tenzu> roylez_: 真像ihush上面限时抢购
<roylez_> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/1667911
<roylez_> cfy: 你把email_message那行去掉吧，pipe到你自己的发送短信脚本
<tenzu> roylez_: 吃饭去了,白白
<roylez_> tenzu: 白白，僵尸疼猪
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。。可是我在温州百姓网看了没有。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 算了。不准备回家了。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ....nnnd
<cfy> roylez: 可是卖出的车票。。。不是有身份证信息？
<roylez_> cfy: http://wenzhou.baixing.com/huochepiao/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【温州火车票/汽车票转让】-温州百姓网-免费发布信息
<cfy> roylez_: 我查了。木有啊
<roylez_> cfy: 我也不是太清楚
<roylez_> cfy: 查身份证和查票的是两拨人吧。不会一块查
<cfy> roylez: 那你怎么购买的？脚本会自动购买？
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。也是
<cfy> roylez: 那你买到的都是和你身份证不符合的？
<roylez_> cfy: 脚本1分钟跑一次，刷出来，给我发短信，我赶紧打电话，搞定卖家
<cfy> roylez: 哦。这样子啊。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我下午拿票，卧铺似乎不是绑定身份证的，只有动车
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。我其实也可以卧铺。算了。。。国庆就在学校学习好了。。
<roylez_> cfy: jr...
<cfy> roylez_: jr?
<roylez_> cfy: cc果然是坏人
<jimmyxu> 上海到武汉09月30日已经没余票了…
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，上班啦？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 你为啥不等11天的时候。打电话订票呢？
<roylez_> jimmyxu: 哪天都没余票
<roylez_> cfy: 我打过阿
<roylez_> cfy: 显然搞不到嘛
<jimmyxu> roylez_: 俺11天打电话买到了…现在是在打酱油…
<cfy> roylez_: 下午三点开始，然后买嘛，应该可以
<roylez_> cfy: 三点打电话坑死爹的
<cfy> roylez: 为啥?打不通么？
<jimmyxu> roylez_: 俺2:58打进成功订到…
<ofan1> tenzu: 有在mac下用过pptp vpn么？
<roylez_> cfy: 出去了，你继续
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧
<jimmyxu> 不过返程票比去程好买多了…
<ofan1> freenode 不能看自己的登陆信息？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • sd卡mp3播放器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346302 最近买了一台插sd卡的mp3播放器，在上面拷贝了一些喜欢的粤语评书，晚上用来催眠很合适。唯一苦恼的就是这个机器的播放顺序是按照文件拷入的时序来确定的，为了能够按顺序播放，我只能用终端按十百位的顺序拷到卡上。这样在以后如果我 ...
<ofan> 才64人
<GNUdog> lol
<ofan> 蛋疼的挂着vpn上来了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 今天公司的网络好了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在家...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 诈工？
<adam8157> roylez_: 在家...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 下午才去
<GNUdog> adam8157:  祝你还上不来
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不用谢了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 公司不知道是咋了...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 鬼知道
<imtxc> debian 里面的电源管理 怎么用呢？
<imtxc> 如何自动调节CPU频率？
<ofan> imtxc: 我是用cpufreq来调节
<imtxc> ofan 好像作用不是那么明显呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我是 bios控制的
<imtxc> 出风口的温度依然热
<ofan> imtxc: 风扇一直满速？
<imtxc> 应该是的  声音挺大。
<imtxc> 温度和声音  比win 下高的多，不知道具体多少，能感觉到的。
<imtxc> 因此应该不是机器散热的原因。
<ofan> imtxc: ati显卡？
<imtxc> T400  双显卡，不知道现在用的哪个。。
<imtxc> 好像也有可能是ATI 显卡驱动没有安装的原因。
<ofan> 看下cpu频率
<imtxc> 800MHZ
<ofan> imtxc: ati的开源驱动电源管理貌似有问题
<ofan> 用上官方驱动 温度就降了
<imtxc> 恩 好像在win下也有这样的问题。
<imtxc> 如何安装官方驱动呢
<tenzu> ofan: 木有用过,不过设置应该不难
<ofan> tenzu: 恩 我搞好了
<tenzu> ofan: 如果速度上没有大差别的话,我还是习惯ssh
<ofan> imtxc: 添加catalyst的源吧
<ofan> tenzu: ssh比较麻烦
<ofan> 不能全局
<imtxc> ofan,谢谢。
<imtxc> 我查查
<tenzu> ofan: chrome有个插件,switchysharp,点一下就行了
<ofan> tenzu: chrome的代理貌似只能在gnome或者kde下用
<imtxc> 要是直接可以在BIOS 里面禁用了ATI显卡 不知道可以不。
<ofan> 总之限制比较多
<ofan> imtxc: 可以 但是显卡就浪费了
<imtxc> 不怕浪费 用集成显卡就够了
<imtxc> 可是 我尝试了
<imtxc> 禁用不了。
<Evanescence> ofan: switchproxy 有环境限制，不过可以export，但是switchsharp没有这个限制，不过他的cpu占用比较高
<ofan> Evanescence: 不是用的chrome的代理功能？
<imtxc> 设置了使用集显卡。
<Evanescence> ofan: 两个都是代理设置啊
<imtxc> 重启机器之后  又会恢复。
<Evanescence> ofan: 而且几乎一模一样
<imtxc> 请教，大家有用双显卡的T400的么。
<ofan> Evanescence: 我说chrome的代理有限制，插件只能用chrome的接口来设置代理
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦，这个不懂。不过switchsharp没有那个什么gnome，kdde的环境限制
<tenzu> ofan: 8月份我在国内就是这么用的,虽然那时候还是proxy switchy,觉得还行
<ofan> Evanescence: 可以在没有gnome/kde环境下用？
<Evanescence> ofan: 我在awesome下使用，不过cpu占用比switchproxy高点。不代理的时候一定要disable
<ofan> Evanescence: 有装gnome么？
<ofan> 记得chrome需要gnome/kde的某个组件才能用代理
<Evanescence> ofan: 有，但是我那个switchproxy就是提示要有gnome环境，所以我肯定你能用
<tenzu> Evanescence: 选择auto proxy mode会好些吧
<ofan> Evanescence: 当时我拒绝安装gnome的任何组件 lol
<tenzu> 自己设定规则
<tenzu> ofan: proxychains
<Evanescence> tenzu: mode之间 都差不多，有点卡。
<tenzu> Evanescence: 我还真没觉得
<Evanescence> ofan: 我感觉可以用，安装下试试不就知道了
<Evanescence> tenzu: 说明我的cpu小。。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 之前就用proxychains 
<ofan> 不过还是用vpn好一些
<Evanescence> ofan: 那自然了，
<Evanescence> ofan: 不过我用过一次vpn最快速度也就150k，自然好不到哪儿去的
<ofan> Evanescence: 免费的？
<Evanescence> ofan: 肯定的，付费要是还这么差劲，谁要啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 我的就挺快
<tenzu> 以前用过一个ghostvpn,不错,只不过必须得下载windows客户端
<Evanescence> ofan: 其实ipv6也是 不错的，除了有些视频不能看，网页都能访问。而且速度和原来的一样快。是我这里最快的
<ofan> Evanescence: 哪里的ipv6
<Evanescence> ofan: miredo
<Evanescence> ofan: 有人曾向我推荐一个gaga什么的，忘记了
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦是，gogoc
<ofan> Evanescence: 那个速度也一般
<ofan> 不能下载 很多站也不支持ipv6
<Evanescence> ofan: 这样啊，anyway，我这里miredo还不错，有兴趣则试试。回去看电影了
<ofan> Evanescence: miredo我用了差不多有一年多
<ofan> 后来换he.net的了
<moriramar> 版權法規定沒有引入的圖書等的版權是如何保護的？
<Evanescence> ofan: 这样啊，的确很多网站不支持ipv6，可能还是我访问的范围没有你大，还没遇到多少。可能的话，用ssh？一个有点蛋疼的选择
<imtxc> debian 要是能有aida64那样的软件就好了
<ofan> Evanescence: vpn嘛
<imtxc> 刚才的温度问题，好像解决了。。。禁用ATI显卡
<imtxc> 开始还以为是CPU频率的原因。
<moriramar> ofan: 我這VPN很悲劇。 
<ofan> moriramar: ?
<Evanescence> http://www.verycd.com/entries/8029/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 小小和大大(Tiny and Big)硬盘版下载 | 光盘版下载 | PC破解 - 电驴大全
<Evanescence> 好像可以linux
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  直接去官方站下载。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你知道？我早早
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  http://tinyandbig.com
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero:  thank you
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: is not a game your laptop can run
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: bad news。。。。。
<ofan> moriramar: 可以买我的VPN,lol
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: I WANT to play。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: then buy a Desktop
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: or play on others PC
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: yeah， 我身无分文。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 在别人电脑上玩。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: Good idea ， i will
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 最近见你也潜水了啊？没动静
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 窝很失败
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 怎么失败了？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。很多事情要做。当然少灌水。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我也是
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: gnome-shell那个还没算正式启动。
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<imtxc> ofan,VPN什么价钱呢？
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你自己那边弄的怎么杨了？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: inkscape + GIMP + photoshop+ indesign+ illustrator+ scribus 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 乱套。质量不高。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 哦。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 9 RMB/month
<imtxc> ofan,多少流量呢？
<ofan> imtxc: 暂时没限制
<Evanescence> ofan: 要怎么付钱给你啊？我用一个月，汇款还得扣钱呢，。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 支付宝呗
<imtxc> ofan,速度呢？
<Evanescence> ofan: 啊，原来如此，不错不错
<dungeon_jiero> ofan Evanescence 你们合伙买 VPN？
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈哈
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我已经买了
<ofan> imtxc: 给你个账号试试
<imtxc> ofan,能先用一个月 试试不
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我自然是不用vpn的，我一直用着免费，不免费不用的宗旨
<imtxc> 先买一个月。。
<imtxc> 可以么  试试速度先～
<ofan> 不知道能不能多人同时用一个账号登陆
<ofan> pptp的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 有钱
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 而且我博客用邮件发的，twitter也是用邮件的，全部搞定。。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 一般 卖不出去，我就撤了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 哦。。。
<ofan> 服务器：iofan.co.cc
<ofan> 用户名:guest
<ofan> 密码:654321
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<ofan> 不知道能不能多人一块用  哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> 把你们封禁了 ...
<ofan> 赶紧试
<imtxc> 其实我还得学习怎么用先。
<tenzu> ofan: 过两天就出现在igfw的新帖子里了 LOL
<imtxc> 、、
<ofan> tenzu: 擦。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  玩 hedgewars
<ofan> tenzu: 那我赶紧去换ip
<ofan> imtxc: 要是用win的话很简单，新建一个网络连接就可以
<tenzu> ofan: 我是说igfw,不是gfw
<imtxc> 用的 debian 
<ofan> linux用networkmanager 貌似比较容易
<ofan> 或者用pptpclient手动连
<imtxc> 恩 我试试
<ofan> tenzu: 差不多，传出去就要被封了
<ofan> tenzu: 你也可以试试 mac配置很简单
<tenzu> ofan: 我现在用的arch, MBP在家
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 正在看，发现ting and big不好玩，看着不错。看了视频介绍。发现final fantasy 13-2，新加女主，在别人机子上玩过一次FF，还是很华丽的，就是各种华丽，只能羡慕，
<ofan> 没有人连？
<ofan> tenzu: 有networkmanager的话 也比较好连
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 日系玩家啊。
<tenzu> ofan: 有,不过我似乎没装vpn相关的东西,不能新建vpn
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你推荐的hedgerwars不错，我喜欢，看着怎么安装，麻烦就算了。。我怕没完没了的依赖问题
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  我是很单纯的人。对感情也是。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: ？？？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  你不是 arch么。。。怎么还依赖。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我不懂日本游戏那些东西。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 日式那种剧情。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我一直是ubuntu。。。。arch装过两回都改会ubuntu了
<ofan> 蛋疼的 竟然把我从vpn上挤掉线了
<imtxc> 额。。
<imtxc> 是我挤掉的 、
<tenzu> LOL
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 是么。。。
<tenzu> 233
<imtxc> 看来不能一起用啊。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 你怎么知道
<imtxc> 是么？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 加 getdeb 直接用。
<imtxc> 因为我刚才用了啊。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 剧情倒是不那么重要，重要的是华丽。操作起来才爽。
<ofan> 不是， 我用的是另一个账号
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 好玩啊。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 明白了
<ofan> imtxc: 你再试下
<imtxc> 我还在用啊。。。
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 那就不是你的额问题
<ofan> imtxc: 速度怎么样
<imtxc> 还好呢
<ofan> 貌似是因为设置9了0分钟后自动断线。。。
<ofan> 貌似是因为设置了90分钟后自动断线。。。
<imtxc> twitter速度挺好
<ofan> 应该不错，西海岸LA的
<imtxc> 是不错啊
<imtxc> 呵呵 要是这样的速度的话，那就买了。
<imtxc> 怎么付款？
<tenzu> RMB 9/month,不贵
<imtxc> 付款方式。
<tenzu> ofan: 不过建议你私下联系,这里有log的啊,哥
<imtxc> ofan,恩 是的
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 你也买了？
<Evanescence> 有谁在使用gtalk的，我正加人，刚弄玩了bitlbee
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: gtalk 就是普通的 xmpp了。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 没买,我现在买不是蛋疼么
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 是啊，我在weechat里用bitlbee，感觉不错
<imtxc> 。。。。
<tenzu> Evanescence: 联系人乱么?
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我的手机电池警告了4小时后自动关机了。
<Evanescence> tenzu: 我只有动态网的那个五个bot，其他什么都没有。。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我发现我的手机能待机一天多了。。。。
<imtxc> 9/mounth  挺实惠呀
<ofan> nnd 又卡了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 能显示自定义姓名么?
<imtxc> 动态的那个 很不稳定
<ofan> imtxc: 是挺便宜
<Evanescence> tenzu: 能，
<tenzu> ofan: 木有个ssh啥的?
<soiamso> ofan 卖vpn ?
<ofan> 以后考虑涨价 哈哈
<ofan> soiamso: yep
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 。。。恩。以前我曾经待机8小时 %4电，后来改来改啊去 8小时 20%了。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 有
<tenzu> Evanescence: 看来irssi+bitlbee还是麻烦
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 是的，不用就好多了。可怜的N900
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 超频了。直接改文本超频
<Evanescence> tenzu: weechat+bitlbee=irssi+bitlbee+screen|tmux
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不是吧？不怕悲剧了？
<imtxc> 测试了，除了脸书   速度都不错。 
<Evanescence> imtxc: facebook我连张图片的传不完整，twitter一下就好了，所以我删掉了facebook的帐号
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  这个超频很特殊的。就是调整最高频率，平时使用负荷大的时候最高改到 950Mhz ，默认 250Mhz。
<imtxc> 是的  我这里 改HOSTS 可以facebook
<tenzu> Evanescence: 我是用的irssi+bitlbee+screen,开了gtalk,两个msn,一个twitter,然后彻底混乱了
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 这样啊。我还是算了，我除了在mdk3的时候可能需要提高。其他都不用，最高也就是开着视频和mecbook看电子束了
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: N900出场是 250 600
<Evanescence> tenzu: 我weechat开了五个窗口，还是比较干净的，混乱是因为纯字符
<Evanescence> 没有多少界限分
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我走了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 嗯嗯,不能直接显示nick,也不知道隶属与那个帐号,所以还是用屁精了
<tenzu> 罗姐这么着急走是去喂袋鼠么?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 一个帐号可以tab，多个就是有点困难了，不过还是可以的，我们这种人本来认识的人就少。
<tenzu> Evanescence: 那看来是我开了太多
<Evanescence> tenzu: 开那个联系人最多的就行了。比如twitter，再加个即时通讯的gtalk或者msn就差不多了
<tenzu> Evanescence: gtalk和msn有不同用途,都得开,麻烦
<Evanescence> tenzu: 把联系人合并好了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 哦米豆腐,我还是不折腾了
<Evanescence> tenzu: 折腾好了，吧认识的gmail都添加了，总共11个
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你的gmail多少？
<tenzu> Evanescence: 懒得弄,为了图省事,我连openbox都不用了
<Evanescence> .... 够懒的。。
<tenzu> Evanescence: yo
<mark__> hi 
<tenzu> Evanescence: 加好了?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 搞定了
<^k^> mark__, 好  ㍥ 
<tenzu> Evanescence: 嗯嗯,我通常irc和gtalk都在线
<Evanescence> tenzu: 哈，难得碰到有gtalk在线的，现在我也是bitlbee自动了，也会常在线了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 论坛里很多人一直在线的
<Evanescence> tenzu: 是吗？我去找找。先去看期待已久的bing bang
<tenzu> Evanescence: bing bang是啥?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 美国电视剧
<tenzu> Evanescence: The Big Bang Theory?
<Evanescence> tenzu: en
<tenzu> Evanescence: 你多打了一个n...
<Evanescence> tenzu: .... my fault 
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> 让人无语的中移动
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 14:10:06 +0800
<jiero> Evanescence: 我回归 E16了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 速度啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵，当然的，我就不用unity
<tenzu> jiero: 还以为你喂袋鼠去了
<jiero> tenzu:  袋鼠？我很少见啊。处于居住区中。
<jiero> tenzu: 我不是住乡下的，周围都没袋鼠。
<jiero> Evanescence: 去实验些传说中的wm，比如 sawfish
<Evanescence> jiero: 你去，我没精力。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 你还可以在Ubuntu上装 matchbox哦。
<jiero> Evanescence:  就是 N900的 WM
<Evanescence> jiero: 真的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 这到是要考虑考虑了
<Evanescence> jiero: 大概步骤？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我没实验，但是看到了里面有。
<jiero> Evanescence:  :D synaptic里有。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我找找
<jiero> Evanescence: 换 xfe作为文件管理器了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我郁闷啦 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: alsa 的 MAX db gain 是 0
<jiero> AsuraLe: 接受大家的任务吧。去写个 aria2的前端？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你没外号吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 有
<AsuraLe> jiero: 啥 ？  aria2 是啥 ？？？？ 干吗用的？ 怎么写？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么外号？
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 下载工具
<Evanescence> jiero: 我记起来了，我以前装过，不过没法在gdm里看到，安装没问题，但是无法开启。
<sikao_lfs> 实在是有点吃惊啊，这那个linux内核官方网站是那个组织维护的？资本家还是学校，社团，公益组织？居然这么长时间都没有恢复正常？
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 不过aria2已经有前端了吧？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这两天freenode总抽筋, 刚一直netsplit...
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 据mm说不好用。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我以前也是问别人hildon的，然后说起原来ubuntu下自己就有，就试试了，结果不行，然后给写在了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在办公室为你报道
<sikao_lfs> 我估计应该不是公司组织，否则无法承受这样的代价。
<jiero> Evanescence: 是么。。。难道虚拟用得？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我估计不能gdm启动，需要startx
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: 代价？反正也不是用来盈利的。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  该给 freenode捐钱了
<soiamso> sikao_lfs:  要查清真相
<jiero> adam8157: 报告上级。
<gebjgd> jiero, 推荐个配置
<gebjgd> jiero, 昨天研究到很晚
<Evanescence> jiero: 看show说是给移动设备用的x windows，但是完全不知道怎么启动。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么？我肯定不知道啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 可能是
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<AsuraLe> 我现在还想写一个 term呢，等我研究完term的再说
<gebjgd> jiero, 台式机配置
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 来了就说话？
<jiero> Evanescence: 自己建立 启动器啊。e16编译安装就要。  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/E16
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Enlightenment DR16 - Ubuntu中文
<gebjgd> jiero, 昨天看了一个amd apu
<jiero> gebjgd: 没门。我都不知道。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 恩
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刚才还不在？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 来了就有人找我
<Evanescence> jiero: 加到task，过几天折腾，最近折腾python和vim
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要玩的即时战略多高配置都可以。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是不是有人抱怨你。
<jiero> gebjgd: 造10000个单位打
<gebjgd> jiero, 那是你啥
<gebjgd> jiero, 那是你傻
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你来了，我走了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你才傻。。。玩没意思的sc2哦。
<gebjgd> jiero, 还有红警3
<ScarletWolf> 试了试e17， 在livedvd上没事，安装后结果无法登陆了。。。等稳定版
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天看了视频。觉得这些游戏真傻。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不然玩什么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是也天天玩傻傻的rts么
<gebjgd> jiero, 而我是好几年没玩了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我好久没玩了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我3年没玩了
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumCaGeaA-w
<^k^> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Zero-K: Cinematic Gameplay Short
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么类型的？
<jiero> gebjgd:  zero-k 啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没听说过
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么玩意
<jiero> gebjgd: 我去年玩了 300小时的 RTS
<jiero> gebjgd: 我一直跟你说。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 这个是rts？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。可以用 FPS视角
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果你确认自己的驾驶战斗技术
<gebjgd> jiero, 画面好糙
<gebjgd> jiero, 你慢慢了
<gebjgd> jiero, 看了就不想玩了
<jiero> gebjgd: 比 星际2强多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 随意你吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没觉得
<gebjgd> jiero, 你口味奇特
<jiero> gebjgd:   星际争霸2的画面本来就是2006年的水平。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你玩的那个也就是2000年的水平把
<tenzu> 无聊了
<jiero> gebjgd: 随你说吧。。1997年的水平也超过了。
<AsuraLe> zero-K 和星际2这个。。。没有可比性的吧？
<jiero> 就是横扫千军对比星际争霸的继续。
<gebjgd> 横扫千军垃圾游戏
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN..
<jiero> ofan 哈哈
<jiero> ofan 你要凑多少人啊
<ofan> jiero: 你要来一个么
<jiero> ofan。。。不会用+没用哦。
<ofan> jiero: 不知道，先搞几个吧
<ofan> jiero: 你太笨了
<AsuraLe> ofan: ???? 你卖VPN？
<ofan> AsuraLe: yes！
<ofan> AsuraLe: 来一个？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你自己的服务器？
<ofan> AsuraLe: yes
<jiero> ofan。。。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 现在购买有优惠哦。。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 强～～～～～难道你是VPN 套VPN？
<ofan> AsuraLe: ..不是
<jiero> ofan 不要隐瞒
<ofan> jiero: 隐瞒啥
<gebjgd> 求3A能玩红警3 星际2的机器
<gebjgd> 配置
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 买个Alienware算了
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, 我要台式机
<soiamso> gebjgd: A8-3850 
<AsuraLe> ofan: @@你从哪里搞的VPN来卖？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 这样肯定都是 A 的了
<jiero> soiamso: 随意买台机子就行了。
<jiero> 错了。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 看了，据说没有4核 + 1000元独显好
<jiero> gebjgd: 随意买台就好了。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 买的vps
<AsuraLe> ofan: @@~~~~有钱～～～
<soiamso> gebjgd: 4核没有 passmark 到5000的吧？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 有钱就不卖vpn了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 游戏主要靠cpu？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 都买VPS了，还没钱阿～～～
<ofan> AsuraLe: 没钱
<soiamso> gebjgd: 好像那两个游戏，随便不是太便宜的都能跑
<AsuraLe> ofan: 好吧～～～～你赢了～～～等我找了工作才考虑买VPN～～
<gebjgd> soiamso, ，，，，，，
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我已经好几年没玩游戏了
<ofan> AsuraLe: 学生买有优惠哦
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你的意思是说amd apu就足够了，连交火都不必？
<jiero> 晕。 ctrl+q 连 chatzilla也退出了。。。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 但是我现在没钱怎么买呢～～～～要不赊账？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 支付宝啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: 是的
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然，那两个都不是啥高消耗游戏。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 不接受赊账
<gebjgd> soiamso, 不是吧，那么暗黑3呢？
<AsuraLe> ofan: @@～～～我银行里就没钱啊～～～
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你不如买个xbox 360 
<ofan> AsuraLe: 往里存啊
<gebjgd> soiamso, 360不能跑pc上游戏阿
<ofan> AsuraLe: 一个月少抽两包烟就省出来了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 只要画幅不是太大，什么机器不能玩
<gebjgd> soiamso, 买它有什么用
<jiero> soiamso: 即时战略那类的就不行，CPU为主的。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 画幅当然要大点了
<jiero> gebjgd: CPU更重要，显卡不重要。、
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我显卡准备买个100多欧的
<gebjgd> jiero, 瞎说
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你傻的吧
<AsuraLe> ofan: 唉～～～～～看来你没明白我的意思～～～ 我现在住在家里～～～没有自主经济权～
<jiero> gebjgd: 你才瞎说。。。
<gebjgd> soiamso, ？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 好吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 照你这么说我买个i7 独显就够了？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 那我买台式机干吗。继续买个笔记本完了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你不是要3A 吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: 还要16G内存
<gebjgd> soiamso, 是阿
<ofan> 4x1T 组raid0
<ofan> 后悔那么早买电脑了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 3A amd的处理器，非apu的，加个6775显卡
<soiamso> gebjgd: 组装机，就是组些厂家不会出的组合
<gebjgd> soiamso, 现在就是纠结apu 交火如何
<ofan> gebjgd: 很耗电
<xinli> 郁闷啊，wicd好难改啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以上550w电源
<ofan> 性能提升30%就不错了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你没有组过机器吧
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: APU不是大多都是低端机么？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没有
<ofan> 也要游戏优化过
<gebjgd> soiamso, 不然就不问了
<tenzu> testing
<soiamso> gebjgd: 我听到那个500w 厂家笑了
<ofan> gebjgd: 550 入门吧
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍦ 
<ofan> 上个800w的
<jiero> gebjgd: 少用 ATI的显卡。星际争霸2不好用。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 为毛？
<tenzu> test again
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 很多游戏都为N卡优化过
<gebjgd> soiamso, cpu 100w 显卡100w 
<soiamso> gebjgd: 用不了多少材料，贵个一两倍
<tenzu> gebjgd: ??
<ofan> 显卡跑起来200w都有了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 其他的东西多点就300多w了
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 2011-09-24 14:48:38 +0800
<soiamso> gebjgd: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你给我看这个有什么用？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我不是为了作高性能运算
<tenzu> 开notify还是那么恶心
<AsuraLe> xmlto 是个啥玩意？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 应该也有个显卡芯片的
<jiero> AsuraLe:  xmlto 就是 xml to
<AsuraLe> jiero: 干吗用的？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  xml 到某某，太多功用了。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 是阿，所以想买个6775的显卡，100欧左右的显卡
<jiero> AsuraLe: 出各种文档配置
<AsuraLe> jiero: ....
<gebjgd> soiamso, 如果说a6就能应付很多游戏了，那我就直接a6了，省钱了。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 差太远了吧，
<gebjgd> soiamso, 不是，我的打算是a6和6775交火
<gebjgd> soiamso, 或者不买a6,单6775
<gebjgd> soiamso, 现在主要纠结交火有没有意义
<wxg4net> http://g.perhome.cn/ 终于可以在线聊天了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 普华之光互动中心
<jiero> gebjgd:  买 Nvidia 显卡性能平均高。
<gebjgd> soiamso, a6 3650cpu性能那么强劲，太假了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 这个网站还是偏Intel 的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 看来a6 3650很超值，
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你的意思是说6775比a6内置的那个强太多了？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 基本没有 3650卖。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 3650多的是
<soiamso> gebjgd: 不是同一个芯片吗？
<gebjgd> soiamso, ？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你在说cpu？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 还是a6内置的显卡？
<tenzu> wxg4net: good
<wxg4net> tenzu,thx
<tenzu> wxg4net: no problem
<gebjgd> soiamso, 照你这么说买个a6足以了
<moriramar> 現在Twitter不火了又開始火Tumblr了？
<ofan1> tumblr火了很久了
 * ofan1 低价出售高速VPN..
<moriramar> ofan1: 哎，我已經完全跟不上時代了。
<moriramar> ofan1: 我才把Twitter搞上，正式開始用。
 * AsuraLe TT 声音终于出来了～～～～可是我到现在也不知道他怎么出来的。。。。
<ofan1> moriramar: 这些东西我都不怎么用
<jiero> moriramar: 我没有 用过 twitter。只是有账号。
<ofan1> moriramar: 年轻人玩的东西
<jiero> moriramar: 就是被一个公司垄断的rss类玩意吧。。。
<moriramar> ofan1: 我覺得這些東西開始浪費時間了，可是每個東西都有每個東西的用戶群，如果不是為了保持有些人的聯系，我真心不想把時間花這些東西上。
<jiero> ofan1: 你一句我一句的。
<jiero> moriramar: 明白就好。所以世界上最好每个人都有个人站点类的，然后互相连接而不用公共的站点。
<moriramar> jiero: 嗯，那樣資訊供應量已經足夠大了。
<ofan> moriramar: 玩玩就行
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN..
<ofan> iptabels是不是必须要作为一个daemon启动才会生效？
<jiero> moriramar: 现在这种方式竞争，搞得信息太分散了
<jiero> moriramar: 其实 openid就是一种，但是还不够。
<ofan> iptabels是不是必须要作为一个daemon启动才会生效？
<moriramar> jiero: 原來個人網站那種信息不也很分散嗎？
<jiero> lol/ e16下 ctrl+q太强力了。。。
<jiero> 直接把所有窗口都关了。。。
<gebjgd> 还e16
<jiero> gebjgd: 还 openbox？
<gebjgd> jiero, e16都10年前的东西了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 我在想有E15嗎？
<gebjgd> jiero, openbox 经久不衰
<jiero> gebjgd: 那又怎样。
<gebjgd> jiero, 有e17不用
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要精简的。
<jiero> gebjgd:  10年前发布的，然后是第一个有混合渲染的wm。
<jiero> 哦。2D WM
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何定制Linux LiveCD？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346326 我想对Ubuntu的LiveCD做些小的修改，比如改改桌面什么的，做完之后把它烧录到DVD上，然后每次启动LiveCD默认的就是改好的桌面了，应该怎么做？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2011-09-24 15:31 
<yunfan> lerosua: 我刚试了youku的付费看电影 3天内看同一部才3块钱 确实不错
<lerosua> yunfan: 怎么交钱。
<cfy> lerosua: 可以收集
<cfy> lerosua: 收集2
<cfy> 手机
<yunfan> lerosua: 我是用支付宝的 但是他也可以用手机话费 这种小额支付用手机不错
<ofan> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan 怎么了？
<cfy> yunfan: 没啥好看的电影啊
<yunfan> lerosua: 这个微支付体验很好 我觉得youku这模式能做起来
<yunfan> cfy: 我是看 阿甘正传 不想去下载了
<yunfan> 找了几个种子都下不起来
<jiero> ofan 你可以去借 DVD。一个月无限换，$5
<jiero> of
<ofan> jiero: bt的干活
<yunfan> lerosua: 其实那个美剧如果一集1块钱 估计能在中国赚不少
<jiero> ofan 我多少年不用bt下电影了，除了 blender的之外。
<ofan> jiero: 其实我现在用pptv看
<lerosua> yunfan: 口水吐死他们
<ofan> youku上不去
<jiero> ofan bt的游戏一堆
<lerosua> yunfan: 电视剧一般都不收钱的。
<jiero> ofan 美国无数免费在线剧集，，，
<yunfan> lerosua: 可以尝试收费 用来支持电视剧运营么
<jiero> ofan 你还用中国的 pptv。。。
<ofan> jiero: 哪里？
<jiero> ofan。。。
<ofan> jiero: 没有
<jiero> ofan你去看看什么会打败youtube
<ofan> jiero: 就一个阿拉伯人告诉我netflix 免费一个月
<jiero> ofan 知道。
<ofan> jiero: 然后我高速他海盗湾，他表示很无语..
<yunfan> ofan: 人家拍电影毕竟是要钱的嘛
<ofan> yunfan: 盗版都是米国人搞出来的
<jiero> ofan...
<yunfan> ofan: 那又怎么样？
<ofan> yunfan: 保护正版的也是米国人
<yunfan> ofan: 这太扯了吧
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 不信算了
<yunfan> ofan: 打死你我也不信
<jiero> ofan 我保护正版，我是中国人。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 打死谁你都不信
<jiero> ofan 打死你你就信了。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 你这人阿 我们都是没办法才盗版 你是心安理得 
<ofan> jiero: 一变玩切
<ofan> yunfan: 美国人才是没办法才用正版
<jiero> ofan http://www.hulu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hulu - Watch your favorites. Anytime. For free.
<jiero> ofan 谁都有占小便宜的心理。
<soiamso> ofan 正版在老美那里便宜，竞争多嘛，国内都没有竞争的。就会盗版
<jiero> ofan 不重要的东西上花钱就是没意思。
<ofan> soiamso: 几百刀的东西 也不怎么便宜
<ofan> 现在老美其实都挺节俭的
<yunfan> ofan: 便宜和完全免费是两码事
<ofan> 去walmart 所有最低价的商品绝对是没货的
<jiero> ofan www.boxee.tv/
<tenzu> 讨论的真热闹...
<jiero> ofan newegg 网上价格最低，就是有货的。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 老美是挺节俭的，人家花一美元有40美分是借的，其中有23%是找中国政府借的
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你怎么不说老美给政府交了多少税
<AsuraLe> ofan: 交的没有花的多 
<yunfan> ofan: 天朝也交了好多阿 
<ofan> 美国50%的人口都可以算穷人
<jiero> ofan  穷人少缴税。
<jiero> ofan 穷人有税务么。。。我不知道。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 拿中国的标准都是富人了
<ofan> jiero: 当然有，现在不就在争这个事么，说要富人多缴税，然后就开打了
<jiero> ofan 不退？
<yunfan> ofan: 你搞错了 现在美国是富人要超级富人多缴税 当然超级富人中 比如巴菲特也认为应该这么搞 
<jiero> ofan 都是按照比例来得把。。。比如$50000~$100000范围的税率高。
<jiero> ofan $30000 税率低。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 美国50%是穷人，那普通中国老百姓算什么？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 如果中国跑了一般人口，然后平均素质达到美国人的平均素质，中国也富裕。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 一半就行。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 如果中国跑了一半的人口，中国人比美国富裕，是真正的富裕
<ofan> yunfan: 超级富人 和富人有什么标准？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 全球标准
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你说美国50%是穷人拿的什么标准？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 如果都是看现钱的，那多没意思。。。阿拉伯国家人钱多。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我不是说看现钱，是说生活质量
<yunfan> ofan: 有 是这样的 富人和穷人靠累进税制来区分税率 所以现在的穷人和富人是区分了 但是制定法律那时候没想到会有人赚如此多的钱，所以没有考虑到富人中的税率也是需要区分累进的
<yunfan> ofan: 于是年赚100w的人和日赚100w的人税率是差不多的 这就是现在美国正在进行的大讨论
<ofan> AsuraLe: 中低产阶级
<AsuraLe> jiero: 中国17亿+的人口，能活到这样，中国老百姓已经很了不起了，在这一点上中国政府也算是了不起了。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你衡量中低产是什么标准？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 什么是中低产阶级？
<yunfan> AsuraLe: 中国政府就是狗屎
<jiero> AsuraLe: 17亿了么。。。死亡比例那么低下么。。。
<AsuraLe> yunfan: 中国政府确实狗屎～～～但是这些人交给美国政府，美国政府早垮台了
<sheng> 唉
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好像已经不止了，17亿是前年的统计了
<jiero> yunfan: 至少农村进城这个制约是有意义的。。。发展多城市也是需要的。。。
<yunfan> AsuraLe: 瞎扯 你把政府当作是生产的部门了 其实中国政府也好 美国政府也好 都是从公民这搞点钱 然后花  相对中国政府来看 美国政府花钱更有效率 
<jiero> yunfan: 都往好地方跑。。。
<yunfan> AsuraLe: 你知道中国每年的预算里 排在军费前面的是什么么？
<yunfan> AsuraLe: 是维稳费用 但你知道排在维稳前面的费用是什么么？ 是三公消费
<ofan> AsuraLe: 年收入20W刀以下
<AsuraLe> 任何一个决定永远都是双刃剑～～～ 农村进城确实带来很多问题，但是也带来了很多好的
<yunfan> 吃喝比军费和维稳都高
<sheng> 随着社会发展 人民民主意识 智力 不断增长 但是 zf还是想独揽大权阿 
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。这苗头不好，另外不是说中国人口近14亿嘛?怎么可能17亿？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 好吧，按照你的标准，中国85%都是穷人
<jiero> AsuraLe: 13亿，不会过14亿多少。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 公布13亿
<ofan> AsuraLe: 我说的是美国
<ofan> AsuraLe: 不同国家标准不同
<tenzu> 咱别聊政治行么
<jiero> tenzu: 没聊政治啊，说经济呢。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 国内年收入10w就小康了
<tenzu> jiero: ...
<sheng> 放心吧  中国人 不会太多了 因为 稍微有钱的人 都到国外了  
<yunfan> tenzu: 不要当乌龟
<ofan> 要买房的估计得20w+
<AsuraLe> ofan: 为什么美国的正版拿到中国来不用不同的标准呢？ 美国的正版在中国是多少钱？
<yunfan> 中国人口密度并不比美日高
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你拿定价标准和阶级划分标注比
<AsuraLe> jiero: 这是公布的～～～～～那个时候我一个同学查到的普查的实际数据表是17亿～而那个时候我一直也以为是13亿
<ofan> AsuraLe: 况且定价根本没有固定标准
<sheng> 为什么 政府 从小教育人民  资本主义 多么可恶      但是 党和政府的高管 都把孩子老婆送到国外呢  难道使把妻儿都往火坑里推么
<jiero> yunfan:  不过城市人口密度还是很高。
<AsuraLe> yunfan: 中国人口密度至少比美国好
<AsuraLe> yunfan: 至少比美国高～～
<yunfan> jiero: 也没那么高 上次我看了个文章专门辟谣说中国人多这个事
<yunfan> 你当然不能跟白澳 加拿大比
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。其实主要是都买楼房的。
<sheng> 呵呵
<yunfan> 你跟主要发达资本主义国家比比看 象北京就比不过东京
<ofan> AsuraLe: 怎么不跟印度比
<soiamso> sheng: 因为后来发现被骗了
<sheng> 哈哈
<jiero> yunfan: 中国的楼房情节比较严重，和香港一样。
<yunfan> jiero: 那是最近起来的 以前中国人不还是喜欢独门独户么 其实你看有钱人也喜欢独门独户
<sheng> 中国传统 肯定是买房 结婚啊  几千年了 
<jiero> ofan: 印度还是精英主义
<ofan> 要不是国内发达城市就那么几个 房价也不会被搞得那么高
<AsuraLe> ofan: 从全球范围内来看，中国不算富也不算穷仅此而已，印度的贫富差距大～～～
<sheng> 弱弱的问一下 怎么在回复中 开头 加上某人的名字呢  新人  见笑啦
<yunfan> sheng: 中国传统是要住一快的 怎么可能已结婚就搞房子
<jiero> ofan: 中国相对而言给普通人的机会比印度好多了。
<ofan> AsuraLe: 中国的贫富差距也不小
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，目前其实中国有个事情，希望这里的老板一定要注意。中国的生产和消费的平衡是从70年代一直出现紧张状态，直到2006年后才基本平衡的。。。。。
<AsuraLe> sheng: 输开头几个，然后点TAB
<tenzu> sheng: 输入开头字母,tab补全
<AsuraLe> ofan: 确实不小～～而且一直在扩大～
<soiamso> jiero: 所以都到美国了，美国相对而言给普通人的机会比中国好多了
<sheng> AsuraLe, tenzu :谢谢啦 哈哈
<jiero> soiamso: 对啊，所以印度人人都往美国跑
<sheng> soiamso, ：是阿 美国的福利 很好的
<jiero> sheng: 。。。
<jiero> sheng: 美国福利不好。
<jiero> sheng: 65岁退休也没多少退休金
<sheng> jiero,:不是吧
<sikao_lfs> 发一段经济文字，希望不违反规则。
<ofan> soiamso: 我觉得国情不同，不好比较
<jiero> sheng: 我祖父的弟弟就是。
<sikao_lfs> 中国的社会消费能力，1971年后在中央推动广就业的政策刺激而大幅度提升，导致社会供应发生极大的压力，再加上50后大量新生劳动力已经进入成年期，并已大量参加工作，原来并不紧张的住房、粮食、棉花、电力和煤炭、以及通讯和交通压力也都猛然提升。这些还并不构成中国经济崩溃的因素，因在1969年就已经基本恢复经济社会的生产，只是少
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 中国的生产和消费平衡了么？？？？奢侈品好像是平衡了，基本生活用品好像就没平衡过啊
<yunfan> jiero: 但社会保障好 另外钞票购买力高 
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 70年代以前中国基本是计划经济。。。。
<sheng> jiero, :那就是 工资高吧  起码程序员待遇好
<soiamso> ofan 国情就是，我国税赋太高
<jiero> soiamso: 国情就是中国的赚钱艺术比较坑。
<yunfan> soiamso: 跟历史上的乱世比 这还不是最高的
<ofan> soiamso: 减税不会解决所有问题
<sikao_lfs> 40后将中国人口从4.5亿增加到6.5亿！50后将6.5亿增加到11！60后的加入，中国人口进入了13亿以上，这才是最大的压力！事实上，中国社会消费压力的全面纾解，是到了2002年之后才得到真正的解决，到了06年后增长和供应才算基本平衡！
<AsuraLe> soiamso: 中国国情的差别就是中国政府的钱都是老百姓出的，美国政府的钱都是借来的
<jiero> 中国国民生产总值最优秀的时候是不是 1952年啊。
<ofan> 甚至解决不了什么问题
<soiamso> yunfan: 现在有60% 奴隶时代 100%，你是跟奴隶时代比吧
<AsuraLe> jiero: 按数据是的～～～
<sheng> 呵呵
<yunfan> soiamso: 现在大概是 1/3
<gebjgd> soiamso, 看了下，amd a6还是不行
<jiero> 清算多了没有好处的。
<yunfan> gebjgd: apu?
<gebjgd> soiamso, 只能放弃apu了
<jiero> 好了，干活拉。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 对
<soiamso> yunfan: 车100%，食品40% ，你如何算出的 33% ？
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那时候中国水稻亩产公布的是8000啊～～～
<yunfan> gebjgd: 性能不咋的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 是阿
<yunfan> soiamso: 又不是人人买车 我是上次看了个税负报告
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我就是弄个机器跑游戏
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但便宜阿 性价比高很多呢
 * tenzu 好想+m
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没便宜多少
<yunfan> gebjgd: 里面那个显卡多爽
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因为我是要交火
<jiero> AsuraLe:  不是吧。。。那时候还是资本主义时代。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你酸酸显卡的钱
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我显卡不买apu也是要买个1000元的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 但是我这边cpu都很贵
<AsuraLe> jiero: 1952年。。。。新中国已经成立了～～～～中国已经实行计划经济了
<gebjgd> yunfan, apu比amd其他的cpu没贵几块
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<soiamso> yunfan: 如果会算都起码 40 以上了，食品算是最低税了吧
<jiero> AsuraLe: 好好回去学历史哦。
 * NoIE 因为有人在频道里发了一段查理辛的脱口秀，
 * NoIE 然后我就跑去看《反斗神鹰》去了。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好吧，我历史不好，新中国不是1949成立的么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是可以不用买显卡了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 显卡一定是要买的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为了游戏
<yunfan> soiamso: 我只是看那个报告的 我自己没有去调查
<gebjgd> yunfan, 纯apu不行的
<jiero> AsuraLe: 从第一个五年计划开始，才是政府真正发力管理经济的时候——1955年。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 我买显卡是上了京东的当 买的主板不支持引出i7内置的显卡 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你要玩什么游戏
<gebjgd> yunfan, rts
<tenzu> NoIE: 昨天主席发的吧?
<yunfan> gebjgd: zero-k ?
<AsuraLe> jiero: 额，好吧～～～～我就知道共产党接手后中国经济就没正常过
<jiero> yunfan: gebjgd 是玩低端RTS
<gebjgd> yunfan, 红警3 星际2
<yunfan> jiero: 那 apu内置的可以玩了阿
<jiero> yunfan: 不用太多的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这些压根没问题
<soiamso> yunfan: 各个行业，各个节点收的税都很多，现在食品还没有上去是因为很多食品商人在逃税，
<gebjgd> yunfan, 看了，战斗单位多的时候会卡
<jiero> gebjgd: 那是游戏优化不够。
<jiero> gebjgd: 没办法的
<yunfan> soiamso: 逃营业税而已 中国的商品都是含税价 额
<jiero> gebjgd: 硬是要用硬件填充么。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好像win下的游戏优化都有问题～～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不是的。那些游戏规则简单。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 卡，是内存不够吧
<yunfan> jiero: zero-k 我的机器 i7 2600 16G RAM gtx430 跑个2k单位可以么
<yunfan> 我想看大场面
<ofan> yunfan: 显卡是硬伤
<jiero> yunfan: 可以吧。不要用太多抗锯齿。
<ofan> 430是个入门级的？
<yunfan> ofan: 没办法 我是拿来当服务器用的 显示器都没买  
<ofan> yunfan: ...
<ofan> yunfan: 那你玩什么游戏
<jiero> yunfan: 现在还是有问题的，寻路问题。springrts引擎2年前进入的恶性状态。
<yunfan> 我本来以为可以用i7的那个 结果上当 诶
<yunfan> jiero: 额
<yunfan> ofan: 我有个电视机 支持 800x600 vga
<hulu123> hello everyone
<soiamso> yunfan: 进入卖场前有几级，都收接近10%的营业税，最少2级，厂家，经销，卖场营业税费接近20%，你看到的价钱都是含税，含多少政府知道。
<ofan> yunfan: ...好老的电视
<hulu123> 想支持 1080i
<hulu123> 我有个海尔电视
<hulu123> 可是总设置不好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装amd64位linuxqq,无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346331 下载的QQ版本是linuxqq_preview1.0-2_amd64.deb,安装成功后，QQ输入不中文，浏览器、端终里都可以输入的，上网也找了很久，一般都是只介绍SCIM如何能在QQ上输入中文 ，请大虾指导，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttplayer2006 — 2011-09-24 16:04 
<ofan> jiero: 现在看来spring引擎其实不咋样
<yunfan> ofan: 没办法 我就觉得奇怪 为何 放电影可以支持1080p 但是当屏幕用只能支持这么点 屏幕不也是一块缓冲区么
<jiero> yunfan: 因为脚本会自动交叉移动以规避炮火，计算弹道和火力范围，所有单位都寻找最佳路线。。。结果就很高了。
<jiero> ofan 是特殊的。
<ofan> yunfan: 别用vga输出 搞个hdmi之类的
<hulu123> yunfan: 也许和接口有关系
<yunfan> jiero: 那这个靠显卡计算比较好 象ati那些有几千个流处理器的 每个负责一个单位
<jiero> ofan 其他的多数RTS游戏没这类功能。
<hulu123> vga 支持的低
<ofan> jiero: 你说ai脚本？
<jiero> yunfan: 现在都是靠 CPU :D 没人编程啊。
<yunfan> ofan: 电视机支持hdmi 但是显卡没有hdmi输出 最关键是没听说哪个内核支持这种
<yunfan> jiero: cuda  ati stream什么的
<hulu123> yunfan: dvi2hdmi
<ofan> jiero: 现在ai都是脚本化的，只不过spring开放了而已
<yunfan> hulu123: 线多少钱？
<ofan> 像half life这类的也挺开放
<jiero> ofan 不明白哦。我不知道那部分归哪里。有些功能还是没开放到lua的。
<hulu123> 30+
<AsuraLe> yunfan: 显卡有HDMI接口的好像就可以啊
<jiero> ofan 比如护盾的渲染。
<ofan> yunfan: 渲染是图形的部分
<hulu123> 我的电视据说 hdmi 支持 1080i
<yunfan> 其实我希望搞个平板当屏幕用
<yunfan> 但是没有支持的
<hulu123> 但我总也调不好
<jiero> ofan 好像就一个人搞spring的引擎 ->lua所以连文档都不齐备。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 很显卡内存没关系了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 和显卡内存没关系了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 主内存
<yunfan> jiero: 不是吧 sprint 那个引擎不是 3个人在高么 而且几个国家的
<ofan> jiero: 所以我觉得这项目长久不了
<jiero> yunfan:  不知道哦。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你还停留在对显卡认知的初级阶段
<hulu123> yunfan: 你的电视多大？
<jiero> yunfan:  是有4~5个人搞的。
<yunfan> hulu123: 30寸吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, fermi 4G内存。你的东西要从主存拷贝过去才行
<soiamso> gebjgd: 显卡存几十个frame 而已
<ofan> jiero: 其实引擎有好的，也并不是最重要的，很多好游戏都是好的mod团队做的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 瞎说
<jiero> yunfan: 但是大都是引擎开发组，不写lua
<yunfan> jiero: 哦 你说这个阿 我倒是可以玩lua
<hulu123> 用 s-video 更好，能到 1080p
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我以前的毕业设计作的gpu运算
<gebjgd> soiamso, 瓶颈在bus
<ofan> jiero: spring的文档很废，做mod的也没有特别好的
<jiero> ofan 问题是，现在游戏制作组和引擎开发组搞的很僵，
<jiero> ofan 一个人搞，太类了。
<jiero> ofan 就 jk一个人。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 为何会搞僵？
<hulu123> linux 缺乏游戏引擎
<jiero> yunfan:  寻路模块重写。
<yunfan> jiero: 这个不是有a* 算法么
<jiero> yunfan:  哪个是在引擎里的。
<ofan> jiero: 估计明年能选上game development的课，到时候整个小游戏玩玩
<jiero> ofan 随意你了 :D
<yunfan> jiero: 对了 有没有星球大战级的rts引擎 我想要上万单位对上万单位 
<ofan> yunfan: ....
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你买最好最贵的往里面装就是
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你给钱？
<hulu123> 开发开源引擎才是正道
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你给钱，我就买最好最贵的
<yunfan> ofan: 我想起来了 可以用spring rts engine 开发个 昆虫大战的rts 用蚂蚁 蜜蜂什么的
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你问给钱的装什么比较实际
<ofan> hulu123: 开源的开发模式太松散
<jiero> yunfan: 你把 AI去掉，让它们打就好了。Spring默认是每方最多控制 5000单位好像，但是支持 16方，并且可以控制多方部队，所以，你大概最多可以单独控制75000单位，
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我现在就没什么选择了
<ofan> yunfan: 我觉得那引擎不好用
<hulu123> 现在好多游戏都走盗版路线
<hulu123> 其实还不如开源好
<jiero> yunfan: 我想开发个萌的游戏，猫猫狗狗的捉动物的。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 其实玩游戏的话买 xbox 360 ，或wii 比较实际
<yunfan> ofan: 我刚才说的昆虫大战的有意思么
<gebjgd> soiamso, 能跑星际2？
<jiero> soiamso: 要看你怎么算玩了。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 都不过1500吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 还有红警3？
<yunfan> jiero: 那得用虚拟人生的那种了
<ofan> 那些商业游戏能成功就是因为能在短期内集中人力物力搞开发
<gebjgd> soiamso, 能跑我就买
<jiero> yunfan:  springrts足够了。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 我觉得dibolo 会出xbox 版
<hulu123> 是啊！听说 linus 就式玩电视游戏
<jiero> yunfan:  有无数 gpl授权的脚本
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我想玩rts
<gebjgd> soiamso, 只玩rts
<gebjgd> soiamso, 明白了？只能pc端
<ofan> yunfan: 那个就是做mod了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 其实 sc2 在现在很多配置里面都没有难度吧
<jiero> ofan还有宣传最重要
<gebjgd> soiamso, 流畅？
<hulu123> 用电脑玩游戏没什么优势
<yunfan> ofan: 对阿 cs不就是从mod开始的
<jiero> ofan 最重要的是有商业机器
<ofan> yunfan: 自己在家建模型 画贴图 写写脚本就行
<AsuraLe> soiamso: sc2的难度很诡异
<gebjgd> hulu123, 我想玩rts
<yunfan> ofan: 写脚本会 模型不会建
<gebjgd> hulu123, 不用电脑用什么？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 要看什么是流畅了 你看电影 30fps 就很流畅了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 40fps到50fps
<ofan> yunfan: 对 但现在的mod也难有cs那么流行了
<jiero> gebjgd:  现在你可以下载个 Kernel Panic 玩，网上找个德国人挨虐就可以了。
<hulu123> 买个 ps3
<gebjgd> jiero, 你玩的东西都是垃圾
<jiero> gebjgd:  切。
<ofan> yunfan: 学学blender就能建
<gebjgd> hulu123, ps3能跑红警3？ 星际2？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你玩的都是过家家游戏。
<gebjgd> jiero, 恩，你玩的游戏成熟
<soiamso> gebjgd: 为什么要40是因为游戏的贞频率不稳定吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 战斗单位多了 帧数会下降
<hulu123> gebjgd: 以前的超任有沙丘
<gebjgd> hulu123, 不爱沙丘
<gebjgd> hulu123, 就是红警3 星际2
<jiero> hulu123: PS有红警有星际
<gebjgd> hulu123, 别的都不玩
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你去看看玩的人用什么配置就可以了。
<yunfan> ofan: 恩 那可以学学 有教程么
<jiero> gebjgd:  8800GTX 就满跑 星际2
<gebjgd> jiero, 不信
<gebjgd> jiero, 特效都开？
<gebjgd> jiero, 卡死你
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是那种分辨率。
<hulu123> 现在打游戏都叫竞技了，缺乏乐趣
<jiero> hulu123: 。。。
<jiero> hulu123: 没听说过。。。
<gebjgd> hulu123, 我是自己玩
<gebjgd> hulu123, 抽电脑而已
<yunfan> jiero: ofan  其实我最喜欢的模式是写好脚本 看他们开战
<ofan> yunfan: youku上有，我看过
<soiamso> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iPojL6XjgA
<soiamso> gebjgd: 估计你很久没有买电脑了
<hulu123> 有没有好的二手交易市场
<jiero> yunfan: 可以的。 licho打 zero-k的时候经常就下好了指示，然后就去编程了，有时候回来看看。
<soiamso> gebjgd: e-350 passmark 不到1000分，你拿着5000分的都说不流畅？
<hulu123> 可以把二手电脑处理掉
<yunfan> jiero: 哪个人？？
<ofan> yunfan: 有个ai-tank
<NoIE> 网上有现成的关于星际争霸2的硬件评测文章。。。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我准备显卡出到1000人民币
<jiero> yunfan:  springrts 服务器维护者， zero-k 开发领导者。
<yunfan> ofan: tank我不喜欢玩 我喜欢红警 星级这种平衡做得好的 策略弄得好 可以大逆转的那种
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 显卡1000不贵～～～
<soiamso> gebjgd: 玩游戏，还是看特效？
<yunfan> jiero: 那有视频么
<gebjgd> soiamso, 都要
<soiamso> gebjgd: 估计你是看特效去的，
<ofan> yunfan: 那种策略很复杂的
<jiero> yunfan:  你可以看回放啊。30000个回放都放在网上了。
<jiero> zero-k
<hulu123> 好多在线游戏都有作弊器
<jiero> zero-k.info/replays 好像是。
<hulu123> 不是太好玩
<jiero> hulu123:  zero-k 作弊也行，你写个脚本战斗没人阻拦你。
<yunfan> ofan: 但是一旦制定了 就很好玩了 
<gebjgd> soiamso, 特效作出来是有意义的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 硬件能开特效也是有意义的
<hulu123> 我不喜欢作弊
<forfun> 有没有什么命令可以读取指定的inode 或者 data block中的数据？
<ofan> yunfan: 会很呆的
<yunfan> ofan: 伯克利的人工智能课现在是拿 星际来做的 有个比赛 他们开发了个虫族ai 很强大
<gebjgd> soiamso, 不然干脆别作特效功能好不好
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你要先看看你画幅的大小再选显卡
<hulu123> forfun: dd
<gebjgd> soiamso, full hd
<ofan> yunfan: 高级的策略现在机器做不了那么好
<yunfan> ofan: 我建议你看看网络上的 星际ai演示 有些策略不错的 最好是人机结合 你探测下对手 然后人去下大的指令组合 然后电脑开工
<yunfan> ofan: 比如说 在战术的那些微操配合什么的
<ofan> yunfan: 人机配合的才是比较现实的
<ofan> yunfan: 看过一个星级ai的
<iKalenz> irc有一点很好，无论什么时候都有人，从00：00到现在
<ofan> yunfan: 星级2要联网才能玩  没什么兴趣了
<yunfan> ofan: 最近脑波探测的工具出来了两个 我估计以后比赛就是带着脚本 用大脑指挥用啥脚本
<ofan> yunfan: ...
<gebjgd> soiamso, http://biz.51cto.com/art/201108/285132_1.htm
<ofan> yunfan: 这辈子能看到个研究成果就没白活
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 集显性能超独显 AMD A6/A8游戏性能对比(2) - 51CTO.COM
<yunfan> ofan: 你不关注新闻的？？ 现在都有脑电波控制的电视遥控器 是海尔出的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我是打算买个6770
<yunfan> ofan: 还有脑电波控制的 猫耳帽
<soiamso> gebjgd: 6670 应经可以了，
<ofan> yunfan: 那个还是很初级的
<yunfan> ofan: 读不难的 写难 
<Cherrot> 类似于几何画板的那个软件叫啥来着？就是输入公式可以画图的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没有价格优势
<ofan> yunfan: 现在的人工智能发展那么多年，最近应用才开始广泛
<gebjgd> soiamso, 6670 70欧，6770 84欧
<hulu123> Cherrot: plot
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你看看那些芯片算半画幅，能到多少fps 比较实际吧
<Cherrot> hulu123: 3Q
<gebjgd> soiamso, 才差了14欧
<yunfan> ofan: 以前有个想法很难验证 或者很花时间 现在有超级计算机 就容易多了 所以研究加速了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 14欧能买4G 1333 内存
<ofan> yunfan: 以前看过一本书说要计划2000年实现和人大脑一样复杂的人工智能
<hulu123> ofan: 202xå¹´
<ofan> 现在能赶上个蚂蚁的智商就不错了
<yunfan> ofan: 现在的整个互联网智能应该不亚于一个人了
<yunfan> ofan: 许多东西只是你没察觉而已
<ofan> yunfan: 还差很多
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没意义，直接cpu + 独显了，不指望apu了
<ofan> yunfan: 曾经幻想过哪天物联网能变成天网把人类灭了
<hulu123> 以后会不会有不带显视芯片的 cpu
<soiamso> gebjgd: 一个芯片算全画幅，
<hulu123> s/视/示/
<yunfan> ofan: 没必要 机器人又不需要呼吸 他们一旦觉醒 就可以飞向小行星带去了 那里能源金属和矿产都丰富 何必在地球上呢
<soiamso>  gebjgd 两个慢 25% 的芯片，比一个快25%的芯片，还便宜
<gebjgd> soiamso,1+1 !=2
<gebjgd> soiamso, 不便宜
<gebjgd> soiamso, apu 我这里96欧 + 6670 70 欧 + 主板75欧
<soiamso> gebjgd: cpu  都这样，不然超级电脑都选 Intel 去了
<hulu123> 人的意识移植到电脑里，
<yunfan> 其实我很羡慕机器人
<gebjgd> soiamso, amd 的 x4 84欧 + 6770 84 欧 + 主板50欧
<hulu123> 电脑向人脑灌输知识
<gebjgd> soiamso, 背着抱着一边沉
<yunfan> 要是我这意识可以进电脑就好了 就可以复制个几亿份 一起探索宇宙去了
<hulu123> 现在向人脑灌输知识不知道行不行
<yunfan> 如果行就好了
<hulu123> 听说有脑控武器
<Jakalala> ...
<Cherrot> 08年Youtube上不是有段视频，老鼠的大脑控制一个机器小车么
<hulu123> 那是脑控制机器
<yunfan> 拿来玩游戏是不错的 
<hulu123> 我说的是机器向人脑传送
<soiamso> gebjgd:  amd x4 是 ?
<Cherrot> 我觉的那已经很恐怖了~~
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 16:45:49 +0800
 * AsuraLe styy是什么命令？
<hulu123> Cherrot: 那不恐怖
<hulu123> 向人脑传送知识才恐怖
<hulu123> 脑子莫名奇妙的产生想法
<yunfan> hulu123: 这就打破了那些靠记忆力以及接触面广而占优势的人的垄断了
<yunfan> hulu123: 现在所有人都平等了 只要是知识 大家都可以灌入脑子里 就看谁能产生新的想法了
<yunfan> 开源社区肯定喜欢这种
<Cherrot> hulu123: 洗脑也方便了~
<hulu123> 我觉得不好普及
<gebjgd> soiamso, amd 4æ ¸ 840
<yunfan> gebjgd: 买个能开合的 开成6core
<yunfan> 640 
<hulu123> yunfan: 其实向脑部传送信息已经式可行的了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没有640
<yunfan> hulu123: 关键是要快 
<hulu123> s/式/是/
<hulu123> yunfan: 美国已经改造了一些盲人的视神经系统
<yunfan> hulu123: 那只是外设 沿用原有的协议而已
<step2by> \exit
<step2by> \quit
<hulu123> yunfan: 能够向人的脑部传送某些信号
<yunfan> hulu123: 那是外设 我说的是写信息 
<hulu123> yunfan: 人脑一直在不停的记忆信息
<yunfan> hulu123: 盲人那个就好像你搞了个新的usb摄像头差电脑上 但我要的那种是直接写硬盘
<hulu123> 直接写硬盘一般也是要通过外设的
<Cherrot> 貌似台湾人把row叫列，把column叫行……汗
<DawnFantasy> lol
<NoIE> column 不是行吗？
<hulu123> row是行
<Cherrot> NoIE: 大陆一直管row 叫行 管column叫列啊
<AsuraLe> column是列 ！！！
<hulu123> row:col
<yunfan> Cherrot: 易正溯嘛
<Cherrot> https://sites.google.com/site/octavetech/octave_introduction/getting_started/vector_and_matrix  在看Octave教程时发现的…………
<Cherrot> yunfan: 易正溯?
<yunfan> Cherrot: 大陆改了好多东西的称呼
<yunfan> 新朝代总要改点东西标榜下嘛
<hulu123> 转置矩阵
<Cherrot> yunfan: 唉  恶心死了 
<AsuraLe> 难道不应该是竖着的叫列，横着的叫行？？？
<yunfan> variable name而已
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 大陆这边是的，台湾是不是不清楚，至少我看的那个网页上正好反着
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 我一直认为横着的就是line = row 。。。。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 这点没错
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 那就对了～～～～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 台湾管竖着的叫行，可能是由于传统中文是竖着写的～～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 有道理！
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 但是在COMP里显然不能这样，因为计算机的字符是横着写滴～～哇嘎嘎～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 看来以后跟人交流时得多用英文词汇  避免歧义……
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: ^_^，一半涉及到专业词汇我一般尽量用英文～～～～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 不过技术方面的台湾的我只看过侯捷的书～～～
<gebjgd> soiamso, 决定了。还是就买个apu完了。连交火都不用了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 反正也不是天天玩
<gebjgd> soiamso, 屏幕弄大点倒是真的
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你再插一个独显，不是交火吗？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 插独显就不如买别的cpu值得了
<hulu123> 用linux 显卡就不用太好了
<soiamso> gebjgd: apu + 一个独显
<hulu123> 还用什么交火
<gebjgd> soiamso, 是。性能不如一个单6770
<gebjgd> hulu123, 我准备dual boot。玩游戏用
<soiamso> gebjgd: win 7 是正版吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 是
<hulu123> 双启动很麻烦
<gebjgd> hulu123, 很简单
<hulu123> 显卡就没多大用处了
<gebjgd> hulu123, 老婆的上网本都是双启动
<hulu123> 我都是vbox 
<gebjgd> hulu123, 效率低下
<soiamso> hulu123: linux 是 host ?
<gebjgd> hulu123, 上网本 win7 start + arch
<hulu123> 是啊
<hulu123> linux host 非常好维护，基本不用动
<gebjgd> hulu123, 从来不用vbox
<gebjgd> hulu123, 没用
<hulu123> 我觉得比较有用
<hulu123> 装个 window 7
<Evanescence> 有人使用vimrepress插件吗？里买你的markdown格式好像不能发送啊，说是xmpcc文件格式不对
<ScarletWolf> 现在win下GUI都用什么呢？不会还是MFC吧？
<gebjgd> hulu123, 用win也就是玩游戏
<hulu123> 我现在用 linux 多，对游戏没有多大兴趣了
<hulu123> 费时费力，不如听听音乐
<gebjgd> hulu123, 我已经几年没玩游戏了
<hulu123> apu 的策略对 ati 有利
<gebjgd> hulu123, 现在正好家里没有台式机。正好装台给老婆做图用
<soiamso> gebjgd: ps /
<ScarletWolf> hulu123: #fedora貌似很讨厌ATI显卡
<hulu123> 是么？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 恩
<gebjgd> soiamso, 老婆也会用gimp
<gebjgd> soiamso, 她用的还挺好
<soiamso> gebjgd: 别买AOC的显示器，颜色不对，太亮，hp的还不错
<gebjgd> soiamso, 飞利浦
<gebjgd> soiamso, 老婆爱的牌子
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不错 再培训她blender 接着就可以脚本了
<soiamso> gebjgd: ps 能 soho ?
<gebjgd> soiamso, ?
<soiamso> gebjgd: 在家做图？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 她学生
<gebjgd> soiamso, 偶尔修图玩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 吃嫩草
<hulu123> 做图用 eizo
<yunfan> hulu123: 创作的做？
<soiamso> hulu123: 绝对是买 apple 。。。
<gebjgd> 可以上黑苹果
<gebjgd> 也有考虑
<gebjgd> 还是弄个黑苹果玩吧
<alpha080> hao an jing
<jarodlau> ....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU怎么就这么多的进程？？？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346343 我数了下，要49个进程，这也太多了吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2011-09-24 17:48 
<metbsd> 我搞了个三星的智能手机
<moriramar> metbsd: 然後呢，吧嗒就壞了？
<DawnFantasy> ....
<moriramar> DawnFantasy: 我冷笑話說過頭了？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 我喜欢你的冷笑话
<metbsd> 然后发觉智能手机真好用
<moriramar> gebjgd: 謝謝。鄙人苦練吐槽中。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你刚知道
<metbsd> 就是不知道智能手机怎么播放NAS上的电影
<moriramar> 現在使用Motorola K1的人表示悲劇中。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 没法播放，我试过了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 也在郁闷中
<metbsd> ftp/http?
<gebjgd> metbsd, samba
<metbsd> android 能用samba?
<gebjgd> metbsd, mp3能播放。但是影片不行
<gebjgd> metbsd, 可以
<gebjgd> metbsd, 有samba server win linux都能访问
<metbsd> gebjgd, 用甚么android 软件？
<gebjgd> metbsd, ES dateiexplorer
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天怎么这么活跃
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 老婆不在家。一个人过周末
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 帮我看看攒机
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 500欧左右的。能上黑苹果更好。主要用来跑win linux玩游戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  500不都这个档次嘛，差不了太多的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 谁知道明年驱动会怎么样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 什么驱动？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你推荐下阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 当时买 intel 集显的时候只是因为它便宜， 一直都用的是 vesa 驱动
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 谁知过了两年 intel 驱动开源了，反而变成兼容性最好的显卡了
<sheng> haha
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 显卡不用说了,6770
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 反正我是在win下玩游戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 买个好点的主版， 加上 bufferd + registed 内存，保证又快又稳定
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 什么主板？
<moriramar> Jagdwurst: 其實更重要的一點是遊戲追高配置的熱潮現在要下去不少。
<moriramar> Jagdwurst: 要是還是幾年前Intel和幾年前遊戲對配置的迫切需求的那種關系，Intel還是沒人用。
<imtxc> ^-^
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 多一些像 怒鸟 那样的游戏就好了
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 注重游戏性，而不是画面
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 有些遊戲搞些畫面還是不錯的，比如動作性的H遊戲。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 另外FPS玩家可能會追求這個。
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 喂。。。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, rts玩家路过
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 像RTS這樣的就算了吧。明明用不上那麼高的東西，非要搞那麼高做什麼。
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 我也玩RTS，不过玩不好
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: LOL这样的还行
<metbsd> 安卓的切水果蛮好玩
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我的NTFS挂载不上，说 Authentication required
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 这就是传说中的：相顾无言？？
<ScarletWolf> 那么泪千行哪去了。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 加密了?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 不可能吧，不过那个盘是个活动分区盘
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是我记得以前都挂载的上的啊
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 权限问题，我也遇见过。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: google啊...我在调服务器 忙
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 怎么解决？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 为什么有些人认为用linux是在装B http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346347 RT，当然不否认可能真有这种因素存在，但是他们有什么资格这样说呢？有本事你也给我装一个试试？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2011-09-24 18:19 
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你是gnome？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: openbox 
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 用startx启动的吧？
<vibbow> 人真多啊～
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: lightdm
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 之前我用slim启动Xfce有这个问题，换gdm以后没事了
<metbsd> android是linux？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: ...
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: lightdm是使用.xinitrc脚本的么？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 好像不是
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍪ 
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 听说u11.10 也是用的Lightdm啊
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 网上都说，用startx启动的话，需要加exec ck-launch-session dbus-session startxfce4
<ScarletWolf> 类似的
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: unstable就没有gdm了
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: lightdm就不知道了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 那句话是啥意思？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 加到哪里？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 启动xfce的session之前，先启动consolekit的ck-launch-session 还有dbus-session 
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 在~/.xinitrc脚本里
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 在命令行下输入xinit就能进入X了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我没这配置文件
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 对啊，如果用xinit的话，得自己创建
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我去看看lightdm的配置文件里面有什么，那俩玩意能不能随系统启动？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: xinit是先进入CLI，然后输入xinit进入GUI
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 有木有其他挂载的方法？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 写到fstab里，加上users选项
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: how to do it ?
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你不会fstab？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: etc里面我到现在就改过俩东西，sudoer 和 soucres.list
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 现在在win下。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: sw              0       0 /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0最后一排是这个，应该怎么改？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 这不是光驱么。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 默认的最后一排是这个， 我是不是照着填？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 但是应该怎么填？？？？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你知道那个要挂载的分区号么？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: sdb应该就是我另一个硬盘了吧，但是怎么有7个分区
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你要挂载/dev/sdb几？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 要不挨着都挂上？然后看看不对的再下下去？
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 先随便试一个吧
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 拿里面应该包括我原来的，workstudio,game,bak,docment,tools。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 都是以前win下面用的～～～
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: blkid /dev/sdb1，看看UUID是什么？
<NetDreamer> 各位请教一下，怎样修改sans 和 serif对应的中文字体？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:啥也没打出来
<NetDreamer> 我安装了AP UKai之后，标题栏字体显示有点混乱
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: sdb1和2都没出东西，3出来了
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你插上移动硬盘了吧？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<NetDreamer> 修改了/etc/fonts/下面的文件，也没起作用。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 3，4，5，6，有，其中6有uuid,但是没有label 
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 拿从3开始挂吧～～～
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 好吧，那就不用UUID了。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 第一个写dev/sdb3 ,然后后面的呢
<AsuraLe> 第二个写什么？
 * ScarletWolf 该死的GFW，搜个mount选项都不让
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你要掛什麼？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 在fstab里挂我的ntfs硬盘，我直接访问他说： authentication required
<moriramar> AsuraLe: udisks --mount /dev/sdb數字 看看。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 是移动硬盘吗？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 不是，我以前的500g硬盘
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 對了，之前要安裝ntfs3g。這個應該安裝了吧。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 这个硬盘一直连在电脑上？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 没有，一直在电脑槽里，之前suse不认他，我就把线给扯了，但是之前win的时候是一直在用的
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我的thunar能看到盘，但是点的时候出那个提示
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: ck-*
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 给你发的信息看到了么？
<moriramar> moriramar: 你可能需要設定一下你的PolicyKit規則。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ^
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 这个应该装了吧～～～～他都能知道那是ntfs，只是不让我打开～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 拿是啥万一？不会
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: ck-*又是什么玩意？
<alvin_rxg> 晚点再说。
<mao> ch=fgetc(fp);while(ch!=EOF){putchar(ch);ch=fgetc(fp);}
<mao> 这个程序段为什么能把文件的字符都输出呢
<AsuraLe> 前面应该还有别的东西吧
<AsuraLe> 反正就是除非遇到EOF，否则就会把遇到的每个东西都推放到char里
<mao> AsuraLe: 前面就是定义了fp为FILE，然后打开一个文件
<jiero> 这里topic太长了。。。。
<tenzu> 同意
<jiero> topic太长导致 e16切换窗口的横条太长。。。超过 1440 宽度了。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<mao> AsuraLe: while是一个循环体，那么刚才那个程序段里是不是fp的值一直在变啊
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼晚上好
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<tenzu> jiero: 又改e16了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VBox 错误:Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346351 Quote: virtualbox升级后出现Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)的解决办法 2011-08-13 14:01 vbox升级到4.0后出现 Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT), .Unknown error creating VM (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT). 的故障，打不开虚 ...
<Gun^Rose> arch下的pps 总是缓冲完不播放，直接跳到下一个节目，继续缓冲，继续跳下一个。。。抽了？
<maonx>  mao 文件指针一直在跳下去的..
<maonx> tenzu: 疼猪
<AsuraLe> mao: 是的～～～ 你为啥不中断，然后单步执行看以下呢
<AsuraLe> mao: getc读取一个字以后会默认的准备读下一个
<tenzu> maonx: yo
<tenzu> maonx: 毛女侠
<maonx> tenzu: yoyo
<tenzu> maonx: 没跟女朋友啪啪啪?
<maonx> - -
<Freebuilder> :-D
<tenzu> maonx: 还是真机里的arch用起来舒服
<maonx> tenzu: 那是.. 
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=346350
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 软件包相互冲突
<maonx> tenzu: 习惯了Awesome 还是不用Openbox了
<tenzu> maonx: 挺好
<maonx> tenzu: 感觉都差不多,下次再看一下Vbox下的Gnome3了 不行也就不用了
<tenzu> maonx: 顺便帮忙看看chrome在awesome里能不能用switchysharp挂代理
<Gun^Rose> 懒得折腾了，现在就gnome3了，连壁纸都没换。。。。
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 同
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 看来是同类。。。
<tenzu> gnome3,我只换了一套图标而已
<maonx> tenzu: 在awesome下还会有问题?  我在Win下用了Switchproxy
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 恩，我图标也换了
<tenzu> maonx: 以前的proxyswitchy只能在gnome或kde下用,虽然我不知道原理
 * maonx 在Awesome下同样没有换壁纸了现在,反正也看不到壁纸经常的
<Freebuilder> 从 xchat 换到 pidgin 了
<maonx> tenzu: - - 有这么奇怪... 我现在在Arch下还是用的 FF Chrome只是聊下webqq
<metbsd> pidgin有安卓版本吗
<maonx> Freebuilder: 还是Irssi看着舒服 
<Freebuilder> 竟然有表情！8-)
<Freebuilder> 我发表情，你们那能显示不？
<pomhg> tenzu: proxyswitchy用系统代理，switchysharp可以走独立代理
<maonx> 数字  表情
<gebjgd> maonx, 毛女侠，好久不见
<maonx> gebjgd: So long～～
<tenzu> pomhg: 原来是这样,学习了
<maonx> tenzu: 疼猪,现在用着Terminator感觉不错
<tenzu> maonx: 我也觉得那个很好用
<imtxc> debian squeeze 到底怎么连接VPN阿。。
<maonx> tenzu: 现在感觉 中文没问题 Backspace等也很正常 我也不想折腾Xterm了
<tenzu> maonx: gnome-terminal默认装了ibus打不出来汉字,我就换了
<tenzu> maonx: xterm我不会配置,主席那配置文件我又不会折腾
<maonx> tenzu: 我是Fcitx 能打汉字  完全打不了标点 空格 要英文下才能输
<maonx> tenzu: 上次一直用的主席的配置文件 ,用了将近一年了
<imtxc> 。。。
<gebjgd> maonx, 瞎说，我这里很好
<maonx> gebjgd: Gnome-terminal?
<imtxc> 安装了PPTP客户端了。
<imtxc> 提示我 启动VPN服务失败。
<gebjgd> maonx, xterm
<tenzu> 看来有人那儿灵异了
<maonx> gebjgd: 我另外都感觉还好的,就是Backspace 和Delete有问题,折腾的正常输入下没问题了,但运行C程序,就用不了Backspace等了
<maonx> gebjgd: 你什么系统版本
<gebjgd> maonx, archlinux
<maonx> gebjgd: 还一样的..... 你都没问题?? 
<maonx> tenzu: 有玩什么游戏没?
<tenzu> maonx: armor games,都是flash游戏
<maonx> tenzu: 现在你都玩Flash游戏了??
<tenzu> maonx: 下好了无限试驾2,忘了拿移动硬盘copy过来...
<maonx> tenzu: 看到 暗黑3说在内测了
<tenzu> maonx: 有视频,有传说中的破解内测版,不是很感冒
<maonx> tenzu: 现在也玩不好什么,上段时间还一直在
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 会挂载动态硬盘不？
<maonx> tenzu: WOW
<imtxc> 是什么原因呢？
<imtxc> VPN 服务启动失败
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 还没摸过SSD
<maonx> tenzu: 那个是固态吧..
<tenzu> maonx: 所以flash games玩玩也不错
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 好像debian 安装的时候有这个样的选项。。。
<tenzu> 活狸谢特,看错了...
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没弄过动态硬盘
<AsuraLe> 默认内核我不知道有没有动态磁盘支持，自己build的话是可以的 File Systems->Partition Types->Advanced partition selection 选中  然后后面选中 Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support 
<tenzu> 听说那个麻烦
<maonx> AsuraLe: 你是什么系统 Debian?
<AsuraLe> maonx: 恩
<AsuraLe> maonx: 我记得专家模式好像是有很多东西可以选的，下面有一堆文件格式支持。。。
<maonx> AsuraLe: 我不知道这个动态硬盘 是怎么个动态法 和平常的硬盘有区别么.. 我的不是Debian
<maonx> AsuraLe: 还以为是自动挂载 倒还有点办法 
<AsuraLe> maonx: 好吧，区别就是 头一个和最后一个分区现在手动挂挂不出来
<jiero> tenzu maonx 你们俩在一起？
<maonx> 这话 可没基情
<AsuraLe> maonx: 他本来是自动挂上了，但是。。。。我点的时候提示 authentication required
<jiero> maonx:  我只有疑问
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<maonx> jiero: 差悟空的一个 跟头
<tenzu> jiero: 没
 * maonx 现在机器人这么幽默了
<maonx> AsuraLe:  我在Awesome下写自动挂载的话 有挂载权限可以设置的
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没装gksu?
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 那是啥万一？
<maonx> AsuraLe: Gui sudo
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 没装，那万一干吗的？有啥用？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 图形界面省得sudo了
<maonx> AsuraLe: 在Fstab下好像可以设置 rw 权限?
<AsuraLe> .....
<ScarletWolf> maonx: 他根本没挂上。。。
<maonx> ScarletWolf: ..
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 自动的我就不知道了，自动的是显示了的
<ScarletWolf> maonx: 提示什么invalid NTFS之类。
<tenzu> ntfs-3g没装?
<maonx> ScarletWolf: 这个错误应该是没有装ntfs-3g..
<AsuraLe> 我进去看看光碟去
<maonx> ..
<ScarletWolf> maonx: 他说装了，但mount -t ntfs-3g时出现这些信息
<moriramar> 我表示我用pkexec，除了路徑問題之外，其它都不錯。
<AsuraLe> maonx: 但是我手动挂载挂上了中间两个分区，头尾两个就挂不进去
<ScarletWolf> maonx: 你让他执行一遍mount命令看看结果吧。
 * ScarletWolf 觅食去～～～
<AsuraLe> 网上有些说要编译内核支持动态分区
<maonx> 没搞过动态的分区 
<maonx> 你有没有那个命令,mount.ntfs
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你沒用 Windows 動態分區那玩意吧？沒有就不用。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我用了～～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我想在要挂的那个盘就是以前我win下面存资料的动态分区盘
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 你有没有不编译内核的方法？
<tenzu> maonx: armor games里的kingdom rush不错
<maonx> tenzu:  我在玩第一个排行的,没有全屏不怎么爽
<tenzu> maonx: 新出的raze 2也还不错
<maonx> tenzu: 我先看下 rush
<maonx> tenzu: 可注册  保存游戏资料?
<metbsd> 大家安卓系统都用什么输入法呀
<soiamso> metbsd: 华为输入法
<AsuraLe> come ,谁来教我编译内核？
<Jakalala> 上个网真不容易
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你忙完了没TT？ 网上说我要想把我的硬盘正常的挂上，必须自己编译内核TT
<Jakalala>   > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 20:05:51 +0800
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 怎么会
<tenzu> adam8157: 他是windows的动态分区神马的
<Jakalala> 突然觉得ie不错嘛
<adam8157> tenzu: 重分, 哇哈哈
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 什么硬盘？
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 什么分区？
<Jakalala> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那个硬盘是NTFS动态盘TT
<Jakalala> haha
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 悲剧
<Freebuilder> pidgin 界面好蛋疼
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你真要编译内核?
 * adam8157 正在纠结要不要用bitlbee
<Jakalala> jiero: hi
<AsuraLe> adam8157: http://jkoner.blog.51cto.com/752228/291702 帮我看看这个，能不能在linux用？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 动态磁盘无损转换到基本磁盘 - J控 奔~途 - 51CTO技术博客
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 看看Linux下面能不能用这样的方法
<tenzu> adam8157: 帐号不多可以试试bitlbee
<AsuraLe> soiamso: 500G的硬盘，LINUX的动态分区
<adam8157> tenzu: 就一个gmail帐号...
<mike-w> linux编译过的软件怎么卸载？
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 什么 linux 动态分区？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你还不如重新分区...
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 不是ntfs 吗？
<mike-w> make uninstall? 但是我把源码删了..
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你帮我看看http://jkoner.blog.51cto.com/752228/291702 的这个方法有木有办法在Linux下效仿，不然的话。。。。。我只有跟你学编译内核了
<tenzu> adam8157: 那没问题.我挂了gtalk和两个msn,还有twitter,混乱了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 理论上可以, 但是太折腾了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 拿我还是跟你学编译内核吧～～`
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 顺便，旧的内核怎么给他弄掉？ 自动更新的2.32还在grub里。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: kernel-package  debian way
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 留着呗
<moriramar> 說李剛自盡了？
<Jakalala> moriramar: 你听谁说的？
<moriramar> Jakalala: cnbeta評論在刷。
<Jakalala> moriramar: 真的？
<moriramar> Jakalala: 我來確認下。我Twitter上fo的人不多，查不到。
<mao> AsuraLe: maonx :不好意思，我刚才一直在看那个程序，你们说的让我明白了。我刚才还试图看看fgetc的源代码呢。
<Jakalala> moriramar: 他为嘛自尽？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: ？？？ kernel-package debian way ??这是虾米东西？
<moriramar> Jakalala: 不知道。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: debian's kernel-compiling way ----> kernel-package
<mao> AsuraLe: maonx :刚开始用gcc，还不会中断呢。一会学一学
<AsuraLe> adam8157:dibian的网页？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: debian 的包
<Jakalala> moriramar: 你上过webchat.freenode.net吗？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 从哪里下？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 源
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 能 apt-get 么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe:  neng
<AsuraLe> adam8157: apt-get 怎么下他？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...# apt-get install kernel-package
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 明知道我新～～～你就别用这种简单提醒式的了。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 搜索下kernel-package啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 新手就不该去编译内核...
<tenzu> nod
<tenzu> 我这样的新手从来不手动编译任何东西 LOL
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 唉，没办法～～～～～不该我也得学啊～～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那个盘里面几百个G的资料。。。
<adam8157> lol
 * AsuraLe 为啥这几天网络如此不稳～～～～速度居然能降低到几百B。。
 * iKalenz 发现几百G的资料认真筛选可以只剩几十G
 * AsuraLe 那已经是筛选过N回的了～～～～再说里面的一些东西已经绝版了～～～好歹得刻出来吧
<iKalenz> AsuraLe: 建议你再买块硬盘，我以前刻的盘有的不行了
<MeaCulpa_> 马上建国纪念了，汝等还想稳定？
<AsuraLe> iKalenz: 我就是再买块硬盘，我也得能读这个盘才行啊～～～～
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: 多少年？
<AsuraLe> 对于一个决心离开windows的人来说，怎么也得把这个盘里的东西弄出来
<MeaCulpa_> Jakalala: 不知道，忘了，太祖元年是1949
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 你是指对岸建国纪念么
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 转：Fcitx4.0隐藏主界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346358 转： http://www.lampchina.net/ask/MTM5NTI1Nw.html Fcitx4.0隐藏主界面 fcitx是一个非常好的输入法，我一直在使用，自从安装了4.0版本后，我就一直苦恼，因为那个主窗口一直漂在我的桌面上，无论我作什么，包括全屏看电影的时侯。这个不是我所 ...
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 不，我指我们的10.1
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 你说的10.10, 不算吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 算 我只承认10.10
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: ...
<moriramar> yunfan: 同承認10.10。
 * AsuraLe 迟早说服他们都改用Linux～～～就没这麻烦事情了
 * iKalenz 不认双十
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 10.10只是革命纪念日，又不是建国
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 老孙的民国，也不是10.10建立的
<moriramar> AsuraLe: /proc/config.gz吧，就有核心配置，加上一個Windows Dynamic Logical那個支持就行了。
<MeaCulpa_> 要是给老孙建立基业，现在东北就是俄罗斯的，福建以南就是日本的
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，福建不会
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: 老孙是谁？
<moriramar> Jakalala: 孫文
<iKalenz> Jakalala: 大炮
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 但是国庆是双十嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 政客的话嘛
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我就提前学习编译内核吧～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 那个支持具体是啥都不知道
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 那玩意浪費時間，有時間編着好玩就行了。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 那個在 file system 一項，下面有個partition table support中。
<MeaCulpa_> 山东以北日本的，东北俄罗斯的
<MeaCulpa_> 老孙对北方鞑子的土地毫无感情的
<MeaCulpa_> 幸好此人死的早
<MeaCulpa_> Jakalala: 国父
<Jakalala> iKalenz: 大炮是什么？
<MeaCulpa_> 编译内核又不用盯着看....
<iKalenz> Jakalala: 国父
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 民国建立过程比较混乱，除了双十，很那拿出靠谱的日子
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  那个package 下好了，然后怎么做？
<soiamso> 就是那墙头草
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 没发现那个文件
<adam8157> AsuraLe: google下啊, 我没用过的
 * MeaCulpa_ 基本不编内核的Gentooer
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: 双十跟孙有什么关系？
<mao> AsuraLe: gdb太NB了，虽然现在还是不太会用
<Jakalala> mao: gdb是什么？
<MeaCulpa_> Jakalala: 你不说我还不知道，原来google辛亥革命也会reset
<mao> Jakalala: GDB是GNU开源组织发布的一个强大的UNIX下的程序调试工具<百度百科》
<AsuraLe> mao: gdb？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 啊，你都没编译过啊？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我倒是经常编译, 但是都不是给自己用...
<daohen> 初学者学习linux谁能给点建议啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@ 那你都怎么编译的啊？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: reset是什么意思?
<mao> AsuraLe: 你不是让我中断，单步执行的吗
<MeaCulpa_> daohen: 学好英语，别指望同胞
<AsuraLe> mao: 哦 
<snoop_fy> windows下的eshell中文全部用编码形式显示出来的，是因为我动了哪里的设置？知道不？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 重置～～～～
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你就用这个, 最方便了.
<daohen> 有时候想看看源代码，windows下souceinsight ,linux 用什么比较方便呢
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: 辛亥革命是双十？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@～～～～但是不会用～～～你编译不用是为了干吗呢
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 给嵌入式的板子编译, 给服务器编译啥啥的...自己笔记本从来都是用debian标准内核
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 内核源代码应该从哪里下？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: kernel.org现在挂了...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你从源里下吧
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 你的Distro让你哪里下？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我还是建议你不要编译内核, 你太新手, 问题会一堆一堆跟着冒出来
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: kernel.org 还host所有distro的patch??
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不会
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 冒吧，都学会解决了我也就不是新手了，^_^
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 但是kernel.org 有很多distro的源 呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那kernel.org只能下到vanilla source
<kjkj> 点查看今日日志全是乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kernel.org還有 perl cpan的源，，
<kjkj> 怎么
<kjkj> 办
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 啥叫vanilla source
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...
<wishstudio> AsuraLe: http://github.com/torvalds/linux
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 就是标准linux kernel source
<^k^> ⇪ ti: torvalds/linux - GitHub
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 应该是
<jiero> Jakalala: 我反应迟了。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 如果你的distro有很多patch没被上游接受，就会自己host patch
<jiero> tenzu: 我编译了一堆东西。
<Jakalala> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但我估计Debian和RH基本都被上游接受了，不接受的自己也扔了
<jiero> Jakalala:  你好。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: debian自己打很多的 RH相对比较少
<AsuraLe> wishstudio: 这个 git 里的东西怎么下？
<Jakalala> jiero: chatzilla好用不？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RH都被上游收了
<jiero> AsuraLe:  git clone
<wishstudio> AsuraLe: 直接 git clone
<jiero> Jakalala:  还好。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: RH如果不是customer的要求, 一般不会用没有被接受的patch
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RH一直都是最大的kernel committer, 不论被迫还是自愿
<wishstudio> AsuraLe: 或者网页右边有 download, 里面可以下到 tag 的版本
<jiero> Jakalala: 简洁有效，感觉比装个 xchat pidgin好用。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，被迫的
<jiero> Jakalala:  msn/gtalk/skype现在我都用手机了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 经常看到"啊, 终于被upstream接受了, 我们可以加进来了"
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没有多优待...
<jiero> 有谁在用 xfe？
<Jakalala> jiero: n9?
<jiero> 配置文件给个好吗？
<wishstudio> adam8157: rhel 以稳定为主啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RH...等Solaris复活，unix白菜价，RH就可以自尽了...不过永远也不会有这天
<jiero> Jakalala:  N900
<Jakalala> jiero: not meego ?
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。公司有了知名度，品牌最重要了。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 卖linux服务的就RH和SUSE两家而已
<adam8157> wishstudio: 这个和稳定不稳定没关系, 用被接受的patch可以减少自己维护的成本. 而且公司也以和upstream联系紧密而自豪
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ... 自豪
<jiero> Jakalala:   meego还不算正式， Nokia的和Intel的Meego 就在包管理上也不一样， Nokia的是deb系， Intel的是RPM系。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 恩。还有Ubuntu
<Jakalala> jiero: 你上过webchat.freenode.net 吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: RH内部那些不搞技术的人, 满嘴Open source, 自由, 开源和版权的关系都弄不清楚
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Ubuntu刚起步
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 还有个销售的头头说自己像传教士...无奈阿
<jiero> Jakalala:  以前就知道。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 呵呵，到处都一样，我们这里的大佬们也是
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<Jakalala> jiero: 我觉得你会感觉它比chatzilla还简洁
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: manager和consultant总要找到事情吹
<jiero> Jakalala: 功能菜单少了很多。而且那个范围不一样，又不能保存。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 满嘴open source, 自由的，应该BS linux
<nixzhu> 杨恒均：如何阻止变态狂把你关进黑屋子？ http://www.boxun.com/news/gb/misc/2011/09/201109241752.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 杨恒均：如何阻止变态狂把你关进黑屋子？ 
<jiero> Jakalala:  chatzilla至少能简单保存信息和自动运行命令
<tusooa> hi all
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 关键这些人概念都不清楚, 就啥都往开源上扯, 公司的一切策略都特么往开源上扯...傻乎乎的
<jiero> MeaCulpa不会啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 我能去么 
<^k^> tusooa, 好  ㍬ 
<Jakalala> tusooa: hi
<tusooa> nixzhu: reset
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，哪天你们掉头，OS走BSD lix， App走Apache lic
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，哪天你们掉头，OS走BSD lic， App走Apache lic
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 没见过几个像样的商业自由两头好用的软件是gpl的，除了linux kernel
<jiero> adam8157:你们有卖其他软件？
<AsuraLe> wishstudio: 那个100多M的包里面就是所有的源码了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ qt？
<Jakalala> jiero: chatzilla是不是把nick栏放到了左边？
<adam8157> jiero: 有, jboss什么的
<wishstudio> AsuraLe: 嗯,下下来直接编译就是了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Qt是被迫，那些有私心的人太多了，天天喷Qt, 终于lgpl了
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。反正能用你们产品的中国人才也不多。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你没发觉那些骂Qt的都是想用Qt作私活卖钱的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我当然不知道。
<AsuraLe> wishstudio: 我能开着现在的这个编译吧？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 商业公司对GPL的有顾虑, 结果导致严格的协议还不如宽松的协议开发活跃
<wishstudio> AsuraLe: 没折腾过的话google份教程看看先。。不然很大可能就是你编译的内核启动不了。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Qt本来是商业软件，后来一下子双lic, 要么开源要么付钱，很激进的授权方式，结果很多人受不了了，天天喷
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 恩。会维持这个样子很久的。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 其实是小公司，私活的有顾虑，没解决温饱，跟着北欧有钱人混？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ wine的那个公司也还存在。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 北欧阿，找不到女人，ZF还给你钱买条狗
<adam8157> 0_0
<tenzu> jiero: 刚才在打电话
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 什么意思？
<jiero> tenzu: 好久啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> Linus这种北欧财主，RMS这种一顿饭2美刀的家伙，自然不觉得钱有用
<tenzu> jiero: 打了20分钟
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 一顿饭 $2怎么做到的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 土豆泥？
<moriramar> 問下，哪個blog系统能拿TeX寫網誌的？謝謝。
<MeaCulpa_> 国内的娃娃，好不容易Qt写个小东西赚点零花钱，结果还被要求开源或付钱，自然要起来骂人
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: ...有空...
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 我blog用wiki写
<moriramar> MeaCulpa……有空是什麼意思？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-24 21:05:56 +0800
<gebjgd> 我快废掉了
<gebjgd> 老婆不在家一周我就已经快废了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还没废掉？
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 什么废了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 定了
<gebjgd> jiero, amd apu 
<jiero> gebjgd: 去吧。穷途末路。
<gebjgd> jiero, 便宜，性价比高
<jiero> gebjgd: 望你能享受一下游戏的乐趣。
<gebjgd> jiero, 足够我用了
<gebjgd> jiero, 下一步就是dvb-s了
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 急啊卡拉拉拉
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我也要赚到点钱补充装备了。后天应聘去。。。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 你拿着人家开源的东西拿来卖钱。。。。肯定是这样的啊～～～
<Jakalala> jiero: 你应聘什么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是上班了么
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 会有人心理不平衡
<gebjgd> jiero, 怎么还去应聘
<gebjgd> jiero, 430拿下
<gebjgd> 算上运费保险啥的441欧
<yunfan> jiero: 终于工作了
<gebjgd> 8G内存。21.5寸的led
<soiamso> gebjgd: 回家自己装？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 对阿
<soiamso> gebjgd: 21.5 太小了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 足够了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 对于没有台式机的人来说够大了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你还想在屏幕上打滚不成？
<jiero> gebjgd: 那个不算正式。
<gebjgd> jiero, 哦
<jiero> Jakalala:  印刷工人。。。
<cuihao> 啊啊，要疯了，mplayer命令行加字幕中文永远都是下划线，怎么办
<gebjgd> jiero, 印刷工人经常拍色情片
<Jakalala> jiero: 有前途
<jiero> gebjgd: 是么。
<jiero> Jakalala: 哦。
<cuihao> 根据英语看，mplayer只会用一种字体，而不管font参数
<jiero> Jakalala: 下一步就是nokia了。
<MeaCulpa_> 支付宝让我下个gz, 解压缩是aliedit.sh, 运行，没反应...
<jiero> 哈哈
<Jakalala> jiero: 你行不行，听说一天有可能要做三个小时不停很辛苦的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 你64位的系统？
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: en
<jiero> Jakalala: 首先去试验。恩。很辛苦。收入高。
<cuihao> ;_;
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 我还是高估了支付宝了
<MeaCulpa_> 这种控件啥的，本来就不该存在
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 换个角度，你写了个开源的东西，结果人家拿着你的代码添添改改，再写点东西，然后拿去卖钱，你心理什么感受呢？
<jiero> Jakalala: $35/h 是老师告诉我的。她离开的时候已经 $95/h 了。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_ 在中国需要的，中国金融不完善 no refund
<wishstudio> MeaClupa_: 你是gentoo的吧。。gentoo-china-overlay 里有 ebuild 的
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 兄，别对着我说
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: en
<MeaCulpa_> wishstudio: 哦，谢谢，去看看
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。色情片没意思啊。。。要播你随意上网就找到一堆吧。
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 一语中的，发达国家金融靠回溯机制保障，我国考技术
<Jakalala> jiero: 我下了，bye
<jiero> Jakalala:  bye
<gebjgd> jiero, 都是你的作品？
<cuihao> ;_; mplayer字幕中文显示下划线怎么办啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 你说呢。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 唉，其实我只是想说中国那些人很喷人家很没道理
<jiero> gebjgd: 我从来每性交过。
<jiero> gebjgd: 所以无可能。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我信，所以你一直对女人没有兴趣
<gebjgd> jiero, 职业病
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 没办法，喷子也不会来这里
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 去找个发廊吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ gebjgd  yunfan 我想要自学 interactive design
<MeaCulpa_> 不懂
 * MeaCulpa_ 技术比较差，脑子更差
<gebjgd> jiero, 太强了
<gebjgd> jiero,赞
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 喷子来了是找喷的吧？
<vibbow> 问个挺莫名其妙的问题：Ubuntu 11.04,把托盘解锁后，怎么那些图标都没法点击了，有什么解决方案么？
<jiero> gebjgd:  感谢你，第一次称赞我哦。
<yunfan> jiero: 那就学呗
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 不懂，可能是误伤太多了。
<jiero> yunfan: 对啊。就学着。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 你对女人无兴趣 喜欢男的？
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<jiero> yunfan: 我生理上喜欢女人，对女人容易兴奋。
<yunfan> jiero: 额
<moriramar> 男的女的都不喜歡。
<MeaCulpa> 马王堆那个mm, 肚子里要开始烂了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> 什么呢？
<jiero> 网页设计真的很难哦。如果设备固定的话，屏幕够小的话反而容易些。
<JuncoJet> 怎么安装摄像头驱动？
<JuncoJet> 怎么安装摄像头驱动？
<JuncoJet> 应该说驱动哪去下载
<jiero> JuncoJet: 这里大概没人会装。因为能用的都是自己装好的。
<jiero> JuncoJet: 如果没有驱动，大概就是没有这个驱动，驱动在内核里。
<JuncoJet> jiero: 驱动在内核里？
<JuncoJet> jiero: 不是模块化的驱动么？
<xiangfu> 模块成内核里
<xiangfu> 在
<soiamso> JuncoJet:  基本都是在内核里面，除非编译成加载模块，但是还是在内核里面
<tusooa> 网页设计，先抄个，再慢慢改改
<jiero> tusooa: 恩。
<xiangfu> JuncoJet, 上网搜，你摄像头什么型号？笔记本电脑，还是USB外接？
<jiero> JuncoJet: 关键是芯片型号。
<tenzu> 热~死~人~了~
<JuncoJet> xiangfu: 笔记本的
<xiangfu> JuncoJet, 什么笔记本。上网搜 。
<JuncoJet> jiero: 不知的怎么查看什么芯片，应该不是usb，lsusb lspci？
<jiero> lsusb
<tenzu> JuncoJet: 装个cheese,没准儿已经能用了
<jiero> tenzu: 现在 Skype 发送桌面覆盖 Cheese 无法正常传输了。
<tenzu> jiero: 我没装skype,不用那个
<JuncoJet> 没有发现设备
<ilovezoe> alias 我是谁='whoami';我是谁
<AsuraLe> 用2.4.x内核的图形界面配置程序(make xconfig)，还需要 这种是啥意思？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<JuncoJet> [22510.824100] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<JuncoJet> [22511.511492] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<JuncoJet> [22511.564964] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device BisonCam, NB Pro (5986:0203)
<JuncoJet> [22511.581736] input: BisonCam, NB Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input14
<JuncoJet> [22511.584419] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<JuncoJet> [22511.584429] USB Video Class driver (v1.0.0)
<^k^> JuncoJet:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<tenzu> LOL
<tenzu> 现在还是+q 5分钟么?
<tenzu> 78s
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: debian 搜包可能可以搜到
<iGoogle> tenzu: tenzu
<AsuraLe> 用2.4.x内核的图形界面配置程序(make xconfig)，谁能告诉我这说的是什么？
<ilovezoe> ...
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, make menuconfig 也一样
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, make menuconfig, make xconfig, make gconfig
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 拿是什么意思？ 是配置的时候的界面么？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 是
<xiangfu> make menuconfig, xconfig, gconfig 都一面就是界面不一样
<xiangfu> 都一样。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你肿么了?
<daohen> 郁闷啊，安装的时候忘记swap分区了。如何再增加啊？新手。。。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你屁股肿摸鸟。
<xiangfu> daohen, 你一共有几个分区？
<iGoogle> 别乱说话
<daohen> == xiangfu / ，/home  ,还有一个free ，未分区
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: bin86 - 16-bit assembler and loader  diff - File comparison utilities  libc6-dev - GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files  libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses  patch - Apply a diff file to an original
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 帮我看看这些都是什么包？
<xiangfu> daohen, free有多大。直接在那个free 上分就可以。
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 装。
<daohen> 20G ,空间肯定子够 了 
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 管他什么，就是装。 :)
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我哪里乱说话啦?
<xiangfu> daohen, 会用fdisk 吗？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 肿摸鸟，就是你的口头禅了。
<xiangfu> daohen, 你是什么分区？ gpart 还是 老的分区
<daohen> == xiangfu 我百度下吧
<xiangfu> daohen, 嗯。上面搜
<xiangfu> diff, libc6-dev, libncurses patch  都是必备工具。
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, ^
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我刚刚试了一下fedora16 Alpha，后来决定还是不用了，否则我干脆加入fedora的QE算了。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: buggy?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 没错
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那,我以后改改?
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 咱公司有fedora的qe?
<iGoogle> 改好，还是改坏
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 不知道
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 也许有吧？虽然不一定在国内
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 貌似rhe是, 不过走了.
<iGoogle> adam8157 ScarletWolf在一个公司？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦，不清楚。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他是我们的intern
<iGoogle> 。
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 恩好～～～～～
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: baseos的qe没劲阿
<iGoogle> 不懂
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你说怎么改?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你又出来了 大婶
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 没难度？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 比较无聊
<imtxc> 终于找到了VPN错误的原因。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 变正常
<tenzu> adam8157: 哥你真有勇气
<jiejie> 有人在用slickedit的朋友么。。。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你那啥鸟公司去了。忘记了
<adam8157> tenzu: 这样亲切
<imtxc> debian 下的 fbterm+yong 又搞的人头大。。
<jiejie> 貌似这软件贵很。。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: RH 如花 日和 raj & howard
<ScarletWolf> ...
<imtxc> 我为什么在fbterm 下总是弄不出来Yong输入法。。
<tenzu> adam8157: Raj & Howard这个赞
<jiejie> 没人？
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<iGoogle> @@ 原来是那挣钱了的。敢欺负我不到鸟语。
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你呀你呀, 思维真飘忽
<ScarletWolf> imtxc: Yong是那个 小小？
<iGoogle> 疼猪都懂这。
<imtxc> ScarletWolf: 是的。
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: modutils 这个是什么，我怎么找不到这个包呢
<imtxc> 可是，我在fbterm下 弄不出来中文输入。。
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 上网搜。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我是跟你修炼过的,普通人不能跟我比
<imtxc> 搜了一圈了。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你不看生活大爆炸的?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 估计你现在跟着崽崽看喜洋洋了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 可我不懂那句。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 美剧？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 嗯, 两个主角的名字阿
<iGoogle> 打到洋鬼子。
<imtxc> 请问大家在TTY下如何解决中文输入以及显示的问题呢？
<qinglingquan> firefox字体有时是花的，谁知道怎么回事？
<Malic> imtxc: zhcon
<iGoogle> imtxc: 给 happyaron 写信。他维护相关的包的。
<iGoogle> 谁蛋疼，要去tty
<imtxc> 只是遇到，想试试。
<qinglingquan> 没人知道吗？
<ScarletWolf> imtxc: 都说fbterm比zhcon好，不过我没用过。
<iGoogle> fbterm使用fontconfig字体，当然好
<imtxc> ScarletWolf: 说是能够解决中文的问题，可是我好像没弄成功。
<xiangfu> qinglingquan, 什么网站？上baidu 也是花的？
<ScarletWolf> imtxc: ibus的话，需要装ibus-fbterm
<xiangfu> qinglingquan, 信息太少。：（
<iGoogle> tenzu: 给一个片子
<xiangfu> qinglingquan, 估计你上的是 XX 网站 ：）
<qinglingquan> xiangfu: 好多网站都花的，我可以贴一下图片，你看看效果。
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 这家伙是谁去了。都忘记了。
<tenzu> iGoogle: The Big Bang Theory
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/zc5i8u-80601
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: modutils 是不是就是 module-init-tools ?
<iGoogle> url
<imtxc> 请问这个 .bashrc 哪里有错误呢？
<tenzu> iGoogle: thepiratebay.org里搜索嘛
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 香槟咋开～
<imtxc> bash: [xterm: command not found
<iGoogle> 没去过那网站
<imtxc> 谢谢大家。
<qinglingquan> xiangfu: http://imagebin.org/173861
<qinglingquan> xiangfu: 图片贴上了
<iGoogle> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/173862
<imtxc> 可以帮我看看么
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/zc5i8u-80601  这个 哪里错了呢？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 就不能自己发现？
<tusooa> imtxc: [后边，给加个空格。
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你真乖。这也看
<iGoogle> 太懒了
<tusooa> .
<imtxc> iGoogle: 对不起呢
<xiangfu> qinglingquan, 不知道了。
<imtxc> 不是懒。。。
<imtxc> 是查到的这样
<imtxc> 然后就不知道怎么错了。。
<tusooa> imtxc: 记住[是个命令。后边一定要加空格的
<imtxc> tusooa: 谢谢大家。
<tusooa> imtxc: 要不，你直接不用判断。不会重复alias的。
<qinglingquan> xiangfu: 哦，这个问题一直没解决，挺郁闷的。:(
<imtxc> tusooa: 明白了，这是我搜索解决tty下中文的问题的时候遇到的问题，解决了，谢谢你。
<tusooa> imtxc: 你alias ls='ls -h'那ls，就没颜色了
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/blank-in-shell-script/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: shell脚本中的空格 at Adam's
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢
<tenzu> iGoogle: 这是你在人间的化身?
<adam8157> imtxc: np
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ok, 在门口开的，盖子飞不见了…
<zlszk> 有参加工作的前辈么 想请教下现在的公司愿意招基础扎实的但是对比较高级的技术薄弱的还是愿意要懂的比较高层的毕业生？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> zlszk: 不会标点的，不要
<cfy> iGoogle: fpga会不？
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 会不会啊，神
<adam8157> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> 硬件描述会。fpga不记得多少了
<GNUdog_> iGoogle: momo
<cfy> iGoogle: 我试图，精确模拟1s...可惜不行啊。。。
<iGoogle> 开开狗。干嘛乱说话。
<iGoogle> 我回忆下
<iGoogle> 不记得了。
<xiangfu> zlszk, “高级的技术”你指什么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。。
<cfy> xiangfu: hi
<xiangfu> cfy, Hi
<zlszk> 额 我手机上的打标点很难抱歉啊
<cfy> xiangfu: 会fpga不？
<xiangfu> cfy, 不会
<xiangfu> cfy, buy Milkymist One
<xiangfu> :)
<iGoogle> cfy: 你们学校，有钱定制fpga不。
<AsuraLe> zlszk: 现在公司最喜欢找什么都懂要的钱还少的人
<zlszk> 就是会api这些
<iGoogle> 估计只是作些样片。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪有那么高级。。。
<cfy> xiangfu: 太高级了。。。。
<cfy> xiangfu: 没有钱。。。
<xiangfu> zlszk, 什么的ＡＰＩ？
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 记得了。是搞nano的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你们生产单片机不。。。。
<xiangfu> iGoogle, 现在milkymist one. http://www.milkymist.org
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Milkymist™ :: video synthesizer / reconfigurable computer
<iGoogle> 作掩模，总可以了吧。 cfy
<zlszk> mfc这些吧就是会做一些东西了
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 哦。看看。
<xiangfu> zlszk, MFC windows？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: nnnd 你在这里。居然不说话。
<zlszk> 是啊 我看疯狂的程序员上他好像就是会一些mfc win
<GNUdog_> mfc...
<xiangfu> zlszk, ＭＦＣ　不算高级。　而且你进错频道了　这里讨论 linux.
<adam8157> mfc...
<xiangfu> zlszk, <疯狂的程序员> 而且你也看错杂志了　:)  还不如 花花公子　呢 :)
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 死蛋蛋，竟然抄袭我的发言
<tenzu> 米粉肠
<lerosua> iGoogle: 没规定在这里一定要说话，如果是这样，不用讨论了。这里92个人，一人说一句就杂乱了。
<zlszk> 不是这个意思 我是说如果企业找人的话是要会这些工具的还是基础扎实的 
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋好。。。。
<GNUdog> <疯狂的程序员> 是啥？
<xiangfu> zlszk, ＭＦＣ　也只能看看ＡＰＩ，也看不到代码啊　:)
<adam8157> zlszk: 说实话, 参加工作前后对"基础扎实"这个词儿理解不一样
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好
<adam8157> cfy: 再起哄踢你
<xiangfu> zlszk, 两个都会当然最好了。看工资是多少了。
<cfy> adam8157: T_T
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。。才没发现你。你被ibus遮挡了。 lol
<cfy> adam8157: 李爷爷好。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 诶
<lerosua> iGoogle: 踢掉你的ibus
<iGoogle> adam8157: 为什么 cfy 叫你蛋，你就生气了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 因为我代表人民。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我叫了。。。。就代表
<adam8157> iGoogle: 谁叫这个都不好听...不是op的, 起哄就踢 0_0
<iGoogle> lerosua: 我上班有空，准备陪你看几集
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<zlszk> 像算法呢？
<iGoogle> adam8157: roylez家伙也这样叫阿
<lerosua> iGoogle:  ... 你上班啥时候没空过...
<cfy> iGoogle: roylez是op
<adam8157> iGoogle:  他有op啊
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有时候没空
<cfy> adam8157: 你什么时候也是op了？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你个势利的家伙
<adam8157> cfy: 那天问蓉蓉要的
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我十一没假放啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: op能踢我. 自保而已...
<iGoogle> lerosua: 不是吧。这么抠门的公司？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 估计你有段时间会看不见我了。
<yunfan> lerosua: 十一咋？
<iGoogle> adam8157: lol 当时cfy 很乖的。你不能欺负他嘛。
<lerosua> yunfan: 上班啰
<iGoogle> lerosua: ... 你又入地狱了。
<soiamso> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Linux Foundation
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对了，今天下午去公司的时候，能上 FN 了么？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 所以警告咯
<yunfan> lerosua: 去给你那个前老板打免费公？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 能
<iGoogle> adam8157:  :D
<GNUdog> adam8157: OK
<GNUdog> 要不然就开始配置 irssi 了
<lerosua> iGoogle:  被人窄窑养了，只提供了电脑，然后在那里编码，然后两年后，警察才来解救我。
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 他专门拿来T某些人的
<iGoogle> GNUdog: 开当狗。
<GNUdog> iGoogle: 来momo
<adam8157> iGoogle: 赞
<lerosua> yunfan: 怎么可能，是新工作。
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 你也是受害人？
<iGoogle> lerosua: .. 是啥型号的机器？
<yunfan> lerosua: 哦 找了什么工作 怎么都不跟我们说
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你太妖
<lerosua> yunfan:  我说了，你当时不在而已。
<lerosua> iGoogle: macbook pro
<yunfan> lerosua: 那你再说下
<adam8157> yunfan: ios 开发的
<iGoogle> lerosua: 赶紧跑算了。白得一机器
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 就他
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 我没有，我很乖的，他不T我
<iGoogle> AsuraLe:  :(
<yunfan> lerosua: 难怪立松说你叛逃了
<blambin> bot
<blambin> 好久没来了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: $ cp /boot/config-2.4.18-386 .config # 将当前配置设定为默认配置。 这句话是什么意思？？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 用苹果诱骗你进去，然后锁上地窑门，从此就在里面编码。都出不去，怎么白得机器啊。 洛阳亲友如相问，就说地窑编码中。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 那url，扯10分钟了。还啥都没说。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 等同 make oldconfig
 * GNUdog 继续温习 けいおん！
<lerosua> yunfan: 嗯，叛逃了。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 不是性奴就好
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 但是我知道有个人被T的现在非常老实
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: .. 比如谁
<yunfan> lerosua: 没前途 就一个mbp就能被收买 价码太低了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 上课嘛，都这样。
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: CyrusYzGTt 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ???
<iGoogle> lerosua: 传销。。
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 那这个赞
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: ee问自从adam当上op以后谁变得很老实
<iGoogle> 那要表扬 adam8157
<adam8157> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 什麼老實。。我是 最近要補考 科目一 。。還有研究 vdso 和 其他的，，很慢，沒空 愛你
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 他是把现在boot下的config 拿来替换源代码里的config么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 什麼老實。。我是 最近要補考 科目一 。。還有研究 vdso 和 其他的，，很慢，沒空 愛 iGoogle  你
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 嗯
<iGoogle> adam8157: 上去，把这不老实的踢了。我们支持你。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<Evanescence> adam8157: hi, 把我踢了吧
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...why
<Evanescence> adam8157: 测试下你是不是OP
<iGoogle> ++
<adam8157> Evanescence: 看到咯?
<Evanescence> adam8157: +o是什么意思啊？
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...加o就是op啦 白忙活
<iGoogle> adam8157: 告诉 Evanescence +b 是什么。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哦，明白了
<iGoogle> 用实际行动告诉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么在门口开的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 坏人
<iGoogle> lol
<Evanescence> iGoogle: +b是什么意思？
<tusooa> Evanescence: 要试试不，让exp给来个。
<Evanescence> tusooa: 要
<yunfan> 利用专业知识，奇虎公司的两名网络工程师破解了4张市政一卡通内芯片的系统密码，之后恶意充值2600余元，并多次刷卡消费。记者今天获悉，杨某及同事林某因盗窃罪分别被法院判处拘役6个月及5个月，缓刑5个月。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我订了机器了
<yunfan> 今年25岁的北京人杨某和小他两岁的福建人林某，案发前都是奇虎公司的网络工程师。
<Evanescence> 是什么意思？
<yunfan> 检方指控称，2010年12月下旬，杨某研究发现北京市市政一卡通充值系统存在漏洞，便用自己的一卡通试手，在成功地破解了卡内芯片带有的系统密码后，杨某发现卡上金额可以随便改动。
<adam8157> yunfan: 你看你看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 441欧。
<iGoogle> yunfan: ..
<yunfan> 这个一卡通太烂了
<Freebuilder> 有用 ubuntu 且用 ibus-pinyin 的吗？
<yunfan> 居然五验证
<adam8157> yunfan: 你上次就说要搞这个
<iGoogle> yunfan: 不懂的，别乱贴
<yunfan> 上次我还设想了好多中心验证方案的破解 没想到这么简单 nnd
<Evanescence> yunfan: 你玩破解的？
<lerosua> yunfan: 简单你也破不了，人家破了啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 师傅～～～我把我现在的config给复制过去以后， make menufoncig 里面的出现的选项是不是就是我现在正在使用的选项啊？
<Evanescence> archl_away: hi
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 别叫师傅...是
<yunfan> lerosua: 有软件的 
<Evanescence> adam8157: 师傅早安
<yunfan> lerosua: 你这缩头的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 又起哄
<lerosua> yunfan: 啥意思
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我忽然想到那个+b是什么意思了是ban吗？
<adam8157> Evanescence: bingo
<Evanescence> adam8157: 怪不得。
<lerosua> 某人又做怪了
<iGoogle> 支持斗篷踢了淫妇。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你要踢就自己踢，干嘛要别人来踢
<yunfan> lerosua: 刚才说你叛逃 居然就不说话了
<Evanescence> 哎，世道不太平，我回家躲着
<lerosua> iGoogle: 老是借刀杀人。
<iGoogle> 别人骂你了嘛
<lerosua> yunfan: 我说了，你可以查记录。
<iGoogle> lol
<yunfan> 没看到
<lerosua> iGoogle: 没人骂我啊，我一向与人为善的
<iGoogle> 唉。斗篷
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不涉及江湖纠纷
<iGoogle> 不好玩
 * tusooa 只知道好多人在骂神。。。
<tusooa> 不过/me不骂
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不跟你玩... 刚看完一集，去玩个游戏再说
<iGoogle> tusooa: 小妖怪
<tusooa> ...
<yunfan> lerosua: 这一点你还好 不会受ee操纵
<iGoogle> 我也是打仗去。
<yunfan> 象阿蛋就不行了
<Evanescence> tusooa: 小妖怪
 * tusooa Use-Gentoo
 * tusooa Use-GentooLinux
<adam8157> yunfan: 我也没被操控阿
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点兄
<adam8157> ...
<Use-GentooLinux> adam8157: 额
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是经常被ee撺掇着封这个 搞那个的么
<Use-GentooLinux> archl_away: 你老改啥nick 额
<adam8157> yunfan: never
<adam8157> Use-GentooLinux: 你还不是 魂淡
<adam8157> yunfan: 靠, 不要叫我叫的那么恶心...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你改个nick不就行了 你看ee叫我淫妇我也么办法 只能认了
<Use-GentooLinux> adam8157: .
<Use-GentooLinux> adam8157: 罗姐是改回去，又改回来了
<adam8157> yunfan: 别叫嘛...太难听了 主要是这个频道有太多我不厚道的同事
<Use-GentooLinux> 过去
<yunfan> 哈哈哈哈
<Use-GentooLinux> archl_away: 你又来
<yunfan> adam8157: 你的同事是哪些？ 我一个个的帮你起外号
<Use-GentooLinux> archl_away: 额
<AsuraLe> adam8157: Depending on the type of your dynamic disk, you must put it together if  needed by the Linux LDM driver then you can mount the dynamic volume by  ntfs-3g the same way as a DOS, GPT partitions or file image. 这句话说的到底啥意思？
<yunfan> 毛女侠
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 就是说你可能同时需要磁盘格式的模块
<yunfan> lerosua: 这几天老找不到武老师 郁闷 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 分区格式
<lerosua> yunfan: 武老师很忙的。
<lerosua> yunfan: 片约不断啊
<moriramar> AsuraLe: Windows LDM不是一個盤，而是一個分區形式。所以在打開完LDM盤之後您還需要安裝相應分區的模組，比如ntfs-3g、vfat，然後再直接掛載相應的盤。
<yunfan> lerosua: 但是我要问他怎么刷广告版的kindle多看系统  他说广告版的是他研究揣的
<lerosua> yunfan: 怎么还要刷广告版的啊。请他吃饭就会出现啦
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我就郁闷了，我原来的内核编译的时候是勾了windows LDM的，但是没勾那个 extra logging ，难道是那的问题？
<yunfan> lerosua: 我懒得出门 今天已经出门过了 这周就不出来了 每次一出门 一天时间就没了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 应该不会
<naked89tt> firefox 视频都看不了  一片黑
<yunfan> archl_away: 你搞毛呢
<lerosua> yunfan: 你搞毛，武老师在线上啊。
<naked89tt>  firefox 视频都看不了  一片黑
<naked89tt> 求解决 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 他的put it together 是什么意思？
<Evanescence> naked89tt: naked89tt naked89tt naked89tt 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 都选上
<Evanescence> naked89tt: naked 8(BaBa) 9(JiuJiu) tt
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 他的put it together by the linux ldm driver 是什么意思？
<naked89tt> Evanescence, ？？
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 裸奔的爸爸舅舅套套
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 意思是"都选上"
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 想像力真……
<naked89tt> 火狐不能放视频  求？
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 是针对性的对某些词敏感。。。
<yunfan> lerosua: wtf 我开gtalk他都不在 我不开他就在了
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 给error
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 估计是去广告的那个插件的问题 
<lerosua> yunfan 练人品去
<Evanescence> yunfan: 你gtalk多少？我加你
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 之前都能看了  这一段时间不知道为什么不能看了
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 那酒disable那个插件试试
<yunfan> Evanescence: 加我干嘛？
<Evanescence> yunfan: 加你就加你，哪有十万个为什么啊
<naked89tt> Evanescence, disable后，好多界面都的ads，很烦 
<yunfan> Evanescence: ok 那你加吧
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 你访问的不良网站。。。才那么多ads
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 百度  一些论坛就是有广告 
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 看多了没有广告的界面  有广告很烦
<Evanescence> yunfan: 没有你的gmial。。。
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 果断屏蔽百度
<yunfan> Evanescence: 我不给你 你自己猜去
<Evanescence> yunfan: 哦，我google找找
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 好多论坛也都有广告 
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 新浪都有广告
<yunfan> lerosua: 我手机里的那些可执行文件 想提取个出来看看是什么格式的 这个怎么整
<yunfan> lerosua: 
<yunfan> lerosua: å°±g7
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 我从来不进国内的各大网站。
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 我英文不好  只有看国内的网站
<naked89tt> Evanescence, 伤不起
<lerosua> yunfan: 就是apk，/system/app/下面和/data/app/
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 那就先学习英语，再学习其他
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 一步一步来
<naked89tt> Evanescence, …………………………我是中国人  又不到外国去  学那么多英文 有什么用
<yunfan> lerosua: 系统的那些 我想知道他的系统有哪些lib 二进制是哪些格式的 这样好在x86机器上交叉编译点工具到g7上用
<Evanescence> naked89tt: 算了，你继续吧
<AsuraLe> Depending on the type of your adam8157: 那个m和*有啥区别？
<lerosua> yunfan: 那就是/system/usr/bin or /system/usr/lib/这些。
<naked89tt> 开始找工作了  开始纠结了
<yunfan> lerosua: 对阿 关键是如何给他弄出来
<adam8157> AsuraLe: m是模块 *是内置
<lerosua> yunfan 有个RE管理器，你没装吗？可以复制文件到/sdcard里，然后不就可以放到电脑了。连接了电脑后，用adb pull /system/bin/ ./ 命令也成。方法太多了，或者用RE管理器选中那个文件，然后用email发送出来。
<yunfan> lerosua: 我就是要问用adb的 我这里没有adb
<lerosua> yunfan  我对你的容忍已经近乎极限了，别再问一个ios开发人员android系统的问题了。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@～～有啥区别呢～～～
<lerosua> yunfan 没有就装啊，大哥。
<yunfan> lerosua: 额 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: * will be better
<yunfan> lerosua: 你这家伙 才搞上ixxx几天 就翻脸这么快
<lerosua> yunfan :-)
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩：）
<lerosua> yunfan 果断进入果粉角色
<yunfan> lerosua: 可惜乔布斯马上要挂了 你赶在教主挂之前入教 没意义
<Evanescence> yunfan: yunfan_zg@163.com 这个是不是你的？
<lerosua> yunfan 没落也要两年左右，只要在那时跳出苹果的大坑就好了。
<lerosua> Evanescence: 提示，他用gmail的
<yunfan> Evanescence: nope 
<Evanescence> yunfan: http://groups.google.com/groups/profile?enc_user=LW7KSBEAAAB-TzW3SenhngEhdATZ9-SOkdEasx1kiYTQavV7mdW13Q
<yunfan> lerosua: 我今天没用主id  难怪他猜不出来
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google Groups 
<lerosua> yunfan 要下载iphone sdk，必须注册成开发人员，注册成开发人员，每年要交99$
<yunfan> lerosua: 你有钱 mbp都买了 还在乎那99刀
<lerosua> yunfan 你这id跟gmail那个没个关系，是个人都猜不出。
<Evanescence> yunfan: 的确好难找，一点信息都找不到在社区里，然后直接不加site着，也很少结果
<yunfan> lerosua: 再说 对付你这种懒人 就是要先付钱才行 
<lerosua> yunfan 我啥时候买mbp了...
<yunfan> lerosua: 你刚才不是说有mbp用么
<lerosua> yunfan 公司有啊，又不是我有
<Evanescence> lerosua: 我知道他用gmail的，我看到社区里有人说yunfan开发eva的，就找到这个了
<lerosua> Evanescence: 此yunfan不是彼yunfan
<Evanescence> lerosua: 这样啊，那这个yunfan是哪个？
<yunfan> lerosua: 那也是有了玩 呵呵
<yunfan> Evanescence: 嘿嘿 所以最好起名叫 tom cars 什么的 叫你完全猜不出来
<Evanescence> yunfan: 果然很难啊，以后要用昵称123了，免得人家认出我来
<Evanescence> yunfan: 不过我肯定我找到你了，jyf http://groups.google.com/group/python-cn-free/browse_thread/thread/74d3701fc14fcd0b/29d2c33217eca8f5?lnk=gst&q=yunfan#29d2c33217eca8f5
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [OT]上海pythoner找工作好难啊 - python-cn-free（中文python邮件列表） | Google Groups 
<gebjgd> lerosua, 黑苹果？
<yunfan> 我id好多 这个没啥
<lerosua> Evanescence: 接近了，加油。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: automount 有用么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 内核选项?
<Evanescence> lerosua: 正在察看详细
<lerosua> gebjgd: 公司不会这么省，做ios开发给你配个黑苹果吧。会让人瞧不起的
<gebjgd> lerosua, 哦，ios开发了
<yunfan> lerosua: 真是堕落 以后不要用g7了
<gebjgd> lerosua, 堕落了
<gebjgd> XD
<lerosua> gebjgd: 也不过是工作一份。打工赚钱没办法啊。为了生活，我自甘堕落...
<gebjgd> lerosua, 10k了吧
<yunfan> 你要堕落 还不如去搞wn8
<Evanescence>     Yunfan Jiang 
<lerosua> ...
<Evanescence> {'nick':['jyf', 'geek42'], 'im': {'gtalk': 'jyf1...@gmail.com', 'irc': 'irc.freenode.net#ubuntu-cn'}, 'blog': 'http://geek42.info', 'interesting': {'teck': ['linux', 'python', 'lua', 'c', 'nosql', 'redis', 'nginx'], 'history': ['chinese history',], 'sf': [42,], 'music': ['NewAge style', 'chinese old theme', 'Any strange music']}} 
<yunfan> win8
<lerosua> yunfan 为啥
<yunfan> Evanescence: 果然被你挖出来了 以后不用这么强相关的id了
<yunfan> lerosua: ms比苹果稍微开放点 苹果最封闭 最讨人厌
<lerosua> yunfan you are right.
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩拿
<yunfan> lerosua: 而且苹果是在*nix上搞的封闭系统 这个更让人讨厌 
<Evanescence> yunfan: 嘿嘿，只是你的profile是被google保护的，不能直接去的gmail地址，要解密那个邮件列表里的变种地址，receive之间比较好找
<adam8157> AsuraLe: no idea ...
<Use-GentooLinux> archl_away: 又来。。。
<yunfan> Evanescence: 你可真够笨的 你加那个列表不就行了 我经常回邮件的 只要我回了 你自然就看到了
<Evanescence> yunfan: 是哦，我好像已经有几个python列表了，找找
<lerosua> yunfan 加列表还要等批准。人家通过别的方法找出来了。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我也没看懂他说的啥～～～好像是可以怎么直接加载/dev 下的文件
<lerosua> Evanescence: 赞一个
<yunfan> lerosua: 你没听他说 google有保护具体地址的 他还是没拿到我的
<mao> sum=(sum>>16)+(sum&0xffff)
<mao> 这个语句是干什么的啊，看不明白
<Evanescence> jyf1987@gmail.com 终于找到了，不用订阅邮件列表，用google找到的，
<lerosua> yunfan 他都找到你的域名 geek42.info, 只要 whois一下就有了
<yunfan> lerosua: 恩 这个我没防
<Evanescence> lerosua: 还能whois出来域名的注册者的邮箱啊，看来方法很多啊 
<lerosua> yunfan 你全名都有
<yunfan> lerosua: 我这就是名字嘛 
<lerosua> Evanescence: 你通过啥找出来的
<lerosua> yunfan 有姓啊
<Evanescence> lerosua: 就只是用 google
<yunfan> lerosua: 这个ee经常说
<yunfan> 搜索这种事我经常干 光靠google不够的
<lerosua> Evanescence: 啥关键字？ 一页页翻？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 有个什么Distributed Lock Manager 是干吗的？
<yunfan> 搜到一些论坛去分析发言 信息量更大
<yunfan> 象阿蛋去买无线网卡都被我找出来过
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 内核选项太多了.....我真不知道
<Evanescence> lerosua: 先是在社区着yunfan，然后看到jyf，然后找到google的邮件列表找出那个详细的自我介绍信息，然后搜索yunfan jyf *@gmail.com 就有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/news/messages/41450.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 实拍:漂亮女尸更衣全过程 女尸宛如睡美人(组图) -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Evanescence> 睡觉去了，大家晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你的馬甲？？ http://www.happyassassin.net/2011/09/23/fedora-16-beta-rc2-in-validation-now/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AdamW on Linux and more » Blog Archive » Fedora 16 Beta RC2 in validation now!
<CyrusYzGTt> adamW
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: nope
<CyrusYzGTt> sfs,9268
<CyrusYzGTt> sfs,9268 = adam8157 +1r
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> \s\n7`46 = adam8157 -2l 
<CyrusYzGTt> i = [$var]+1 ,j = [$var2}+7 ; i > j  ?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: fakeroot make-kpkg --append_to_version -486 --initrd \ --revision=rev.01 kernel_image \ modules_image # modules_image可以 是pcmcia-cs*等。帮忙解释下这到底是啥意思？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不要抄这个 没意义
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 啊 那到这里应该肿么写？
<adam8157> 这是在做initramfs
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没弄过, 怎么不用kernel-package
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 拿是什么意思？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 没找到用那个的～～～
<adam8157> http://mylxiaoyi.iteye.com/blog/313883
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 使用Debian的kernel-package系统创建自己的内核 - mylxiaoyi's blog - ITeye技术网站
<adam8157> http://man.ddvip.com/os/debiangnulinuxinst/ch08s05.html
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那个make menuconfig 完了然后要干吗？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: "make"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的msdnaa账户还能用呢
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 配完拉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 申请个win7的序列号去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不过貌似也没多少必要的
 * lainme 郁闷
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么必要的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 呗。用得很少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆那里还有序列号呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑游侠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑游戏阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 找到了一个人的博客里有～～～ 他说要什么 src组。。。我直接用 root用户就可以了吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 欧哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> 我有windows 95和windows 97序列号
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡怎么了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: keyi
<DawnFantasy_> 谁没有啊。。
<lainme> adam8157: 找个能打字的地方发泄下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实win7的oem破解超级稳定
<adam8157> lainme: 烦什么呢
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<DawnFantasy_> 都是有规律的序列号。。。
<DawnFantasy_> win7，还是没机会用，呜呜，，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我给大约10个人装了win7 utimate
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到现在都能在线升级更新
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<lainme> adam8157: It's hard to say
<DawnFantasy_> 把winxp在线升级成win7吧。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 3.3.设置符号链接 现在没有指向任何源码树的符号链接,现在我们要创建一个: bash:/usr/src$ ln -s kernel-source-2.4.18 linux 将这里的"kernel-source-2.4.18"源码目录替换为我们解压源码时创建的源码目录. 检测符号链接是一个好主意.如下面的样子: bash:/usr/src$ ls -l  这一步好像没必要吧？
<adam8157> lainme: so, wish you happy :)
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没啥必要感觉
<tenzu> 妹坨囡囡
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 看来，用Gentoo对编译内核需要了解的，少得多，无脑genkernel即可
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太淫荡了。为毛msdnaa的账户还能用呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 用gentoo为毛要对内核编译了解 不都是自动的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 本来就是的
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 问 微软
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: Gentoo越用越傻，多好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: gentoo装软件编译的时候会输出gcc那些信息么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不管了。反正我有序列号用就行了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: make-kpkg 就是 kernel-package 里的。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑跑星际2 红警3就很满足了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive的監護人，我找到 gmlive的情人了，//(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  http://code.google.com/p/freetuxtv/ 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: freetuxtv - Lecteur libre de WebTV et WebRadio en GTK2+ pour Linux - Google Project Hosting 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 键盘鼠标都省了。真好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: PCMCIA 这个是干吗用的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 家里有
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有散热风扇
<alvin_rxg> 台机能用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能用阿 usb的
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 会
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我从来不看，呵呵，也可以在配置文件里设置静默
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那我知道gentoo的两个好处了 一个是冬天取暖 另外一个是装逼 随便搞点软件装下 就看到一大托信息自动输出 这个在小白看来是很牛逼的
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: ...小白才喜欢看输出...
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 至于取暖。。。我觉得看个片子cpu温度都比编译高了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: hee
<MeaCulpa_> 更别说压片
<MeaCulpa_> 温度说，损耗说纯属扯淡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 现在都硬接阿
<DawnFantasy_> 还不如接个什么分布式运算呢。hiahia
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 硬也是一样，换gpu搞而已
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我以前gentoo包包都是单位机器编好发送回家的
<AsuraLe> yunfan: 好像Linux都会这样吧？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 恩  我打算用我的那个编译机帮我笔记本代劳
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我以前x20都用gentoo
<MeaCulpa_> 单位两台服务器编译的
<MeaCulpa_> 编译只是不得已的副作用，应为无法host所有包，只能自己编译
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 我单位有个机器 alias make='make -j24'
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 挺疼的
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我自家-i17
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那我自家就不行了 我就一个 i7 
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 有钱阿
<yunfan> 我公司那个是24 core 可惜闲置
<yunfan> 找了个jabber-terminal 老不稳定 nnd
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 很破的机器
<DawnFantasy_> yunfan 应该是 make -j47 吧？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 破给我把
<yunfan> DawnFantasy_: 怎么会 
<DawnFantasy_> 24核？
<yunfan> 恩  cat /proc/cpuinfo 是有24个的
<yunfan> 双路的还是三路的 我不清楚
<yunfan> 好 启动我的编译机
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 是一种接口
<AsuraLe> 好神奇的工作～～～～
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-25 00:24:45 +0800
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没开gtalk
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: http://i.imm.io/9x5R.jpeg
<yunfan> adam8157: rh好有钱
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ... 没开
<adam8157> yunfan: 怎么有钱了?
<alvin_rxg> > Time.tomorrow
<^k^> alvin_rxg, undefined method `tomorrow' for Time:Class
<alvin_rxg> > show time
<alvin_rxg> > show me your money
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: show me your money
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 没睡？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 不是啥好机器阿
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 还早了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 没骗你吧，破机器
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 您希望在哪里我告诉你吗？  ㍘ 
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 没我的破
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你还没睡啊？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 没睡
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 壁纸如何
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: @@～～
<gebjgd> 废话频道。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 不错
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 所以我一直urxvt,我要假透明，上万这样的壁纸
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是前一阵买的么 你不是知道的哈
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你几点睡呀？
<adam8157> yunfan: rh买什么了?
<adam8157> yunfan: 刚洗澡去了 不知道你们在说什么
<yunfan> jyf@i7:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | head -n1
<yunfan> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<MeaCulpa_> 融科那地方，福利能好到哪里...难道天天中午苏浙会
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, http://i26.lulzimg.com/355907.jpg
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 这是传说中的 monaco 字体？
<yunfan> adam8157: 看新闻说 rh是首个超过1B 刀的开源项目
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦 我们ceo还说5年内上3B呢
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 对
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以有钱阿
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 除了 "a" 其他都不错的
<adam8157> yunfan: 0_0
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 还好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 苏浙汇每次就是看看
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我在编译内核～～～
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 个人比较喜欢 上边有一横的 a
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: 什么叫上面有一横的a
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 好看不？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, http://i26.lulzimg.com/355907.jpg
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: dejavu 那个
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: dejavu 那个
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 一般
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 白给我绝对要了
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: 那个不是英文吧。。
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 废话，白给谁不要
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: 啥？
<yunfan> 用vnc 鼠标老是移位
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: ààáâã  <== 你是说这种？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: å
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: 我只是说 a 的上半部分 ttp://uploadpie.com/j1jFn
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/j1jFn
<Jakalala> Ç
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: 这个。。。不就是长的横了点么
<Jakalala> À
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: 好像有这样的字体
<alvin_rxg> AsuraLe: 很多这样的。 dejavu 就是
<AsuraLe> alvin_rxg: 哦～
 * adam8157 Dejavu sans mono 路过
 * Jakalala àáâåäæã
<cfy> adam8157: .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> adam8157: 李爷爷
<yunfan> cfy: 哈
<adam8157> cfy: 别介
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么了？不开心？
<yunfan> cfy: 应该叫亮叔
<AsuraLe> adam8157: mount 的  -t 是什么意思？
<cfy> yunfan:  fpga玩过么
<cfy> yunfan1: 为啥？
<yunfan> cfy: me有
<cfy> AsuraLe: 制定文件系统类型
<cfy> yunfan: o
<yunfan> cfy: 叫人爷爷把人叫老了
<adam8157> cfy: 没辈份 平级
<cfy> yunfan1: 好吧
<cfy> adam8157: 不是你这么说的么。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 别叫外号就好
<cfy> adam8157: 好吧。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你啥时候有op了？
<adam8157> cfy: 前几天要的
<gebjgd> cfy, 他管我要的
<gebjgd> cfy, 我就给他了。可怜他
<cfy> gebjgd: 你有op?op可以添加op列表的么？
<cfy> adam8157: o....
<Jakalala> 这么多的op......
<gebjgd> cfy, alvin_rxg 也有op
<cfy> adam8157: 你可以针对主席。。。
<gebjgd> cfy, 也是我给的
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。。。这里好危险。。。。。一不留神，就被kick了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> 我没有
<yunfan> 下电驴有什么命令行工具么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给他看看你的op
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: amule-cmd
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 装
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: amulecmd
<yunfan> 好 装一个
<yunfan> 不是cui么
<alvin_rxg> 不是……
<cfy> op多的频道，不是个好频道。。。。
<yunfan> amule好像可以连进irc接受控制的吧
<AsuraLe> the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet 是什么意思？
<cfy> op比例应该保持在某个比例。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 比如？
<cfy> AsuraLe: gparted?
<gebjgd> cfy, 你知道就好
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: amuled / amulecmd / amuleweb
<Jakalala> adam8157: +是什么？
<qinglingquan> mldonkey ?
<AsuraLe> cfy: 啥叫gparted？
<cfy> yunfan1: 不知道，没算过。。。。有经费的话研究下 :D
<adam8157> Jakalala: "+"?
<cfy> AsuraLe: 没啥。就说不支持raid和ldm分区
<cfy> 谁会vhdl?
<AsuraLe> cfy: 我想抽他。。。。明明内核配置有LDM选项的啊～～`
<Jakalala> adam8157: +是不是比@高级
<DawnFantasy_> VHDL ？  SCSI的？
<cfy> DawnFantasy_: fpga的。
<adam8157> Jakalala: 低级
<cfy> DawnFantasy_: eda
<DawnFantasy_> NOidea
<cfy> DawnFantasy_: ee貌似忘了。。。
<DawnFantasy_> sorry:)
<cfy> DawnFantasy_: :D
<Jakalala> adam8157: 这里分不分vop  aop
<adam8157> Jakalala: 
<adam8157> Jakalala: no idea
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 这里怎么分level
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 我是老大
<DawnFantasy_> 不分
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 剩下都是小弟
<cfy> 按照asccii排序。。。
<cfy> ascii
<Jakalala> gebjgd: ...
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你是服务器管理员？
<alvin_rxg> 小生此厢无理了
<cfy> ...
<Jakalala> ...
<AsuraLe> mount 的 -o 选项是干吗的？
<AsuraLe> 还有那个 -nfFrsvw
<DawnFantasy_> AsuraLe, man mount
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 里面没写
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 。。。 有了。。。。两个不同的term里的东西不一样。。。
<DawnFantasy_> 不知道你怎么看 man的。。。。
<DawnFantasy_> :D
<DawnFantasy_> 慢慢看吧：）。linux就是自己学习的过程
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 我拿其中一个看就只有一点点。。。。
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 我其实就是想研究剩下两个动态分区为啥挂不上～～～
<alvin_rxg> archl_away: ...
<DawnFantasy_> blkid 看看？
<DawnFantasy_> 是不是没分好区。或者没 mkreiserifs 之类的
<DawnFantasy_> reiserfs
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 总共7个分区，有id的是中间四个～～～
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 但是只能挂上最中间的两个
<DawnFantasy_> 详细信息你放去paste吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等我有了机器。陪你抽fps
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> archl_away: ...
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy_: 我以前在win下用了很长时间的。。。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-25 01:06:43 +0800
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也弄个台式机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一起抽游戏
<alvin_rxg> 没必要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的电脑不行
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<DawnFantasy_> 幸亏不是 你不行。。哈哈。。。
<gebjgd> DawnFantasy_, 他确实也不行
<gebjgd> DawnFantasy_, 身材单薄
 * DawnFantasy_ 保持沉默，~~
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/T35E3
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 虾小米打碟中……
<mayli> >help
 * Jakalala 都一点了，还都没睡，
<mayli> Jakalala: 正准备睡，回顾一下irc
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 你知道什么叫时差么
<gebjgd> 瞬间变op。又变会平民
<gebjgd> 淫荡
<alvin_rxg> someone you like 不好听啊，怎么就热门歌曲呢…
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 佩服
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 那是，我一手提拔的op
<gebjgd> Jakalala, XD
<jarodlau> hello ,各位夜猫子..
 * mayli 睡了
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-25 01:21:52 +0800
 * gebjgd 骑车出去转转
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 德国流行骑车？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, Muenster流行
<alvin_rxg> Sat Sep 24 19:25:10 CEST 2011
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: cest是什么？
<alvin_rxg> center europ. standart time ?
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 为什么不用GMT
<alvin_rxg> Sat Sep 24 17:28:16 UTC 2011
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: utc又是什么？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 好像还有什么ntp
<AsuraLe> 编译内核出错，，，，，Documentation/lguest 没有这个文件是虾米意思？
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 吧完整提示贴出来
<AsuraLe> make[1]:Leaving directory '/usr/scr/tovalds-linux-8ff0291'
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 贴到 pastein.com
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: pastebing.com
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 那域名。。。。访问不了。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: pastebin.com...不好意思,老打错
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: http://code.bulix.org/我帖这里吧。。。。那个地址我好像总是打不开
<jarodlau> 恩,贴那里都可以
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 晕了。。。。前面那几句被刷控制台给刷没了。。。。。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 使用的什么terminal,你截图也可以
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我就记得前面有个什么玩意，然后他-C 那个，说没有那个文件或目录，最后说error 【2】
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你make 的时候,可以使用grep过滤字串,只把error的输出不就可以了? 自己用google 搜索一下
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 额，下次我记得了～～～～我还没习惯这些各种组合～～
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 啊，又出来了
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: linux下就是各种小命令,小脚本的组合就很强大了,
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 恩～～～知道了～～
<jiero>  ... alvin_rxg 怎么也有op啊。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 试试 >> 重定向到文件,然后 正则着error的行
<jiero> 还把我踢了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  jarodlau  你们怎么不睡呢。
<jarodlau> jiero: 我是夜猫子,哈哈
<jiero> jarodlau: 哦。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我还在努力研究～～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 使用的ub?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: http://code.bulix.org/l6sgyw-80602
<jiero> AsuraLe:  研究 Aria2的前端？
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: debian
<AsuraLe> jiero: 没有～～～～我在研究怎么把我原来win的LDM分区挂上去
<jiero> AsuraLe:  我束手无策。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 唉，郁闷死我了
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 照字面意思就是 -C 选项是啥意思? 字面意思就是没有那个文件啊..
<jiero> 我要升级。。。
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 不知道，他自己跳的～～～
<jiero> jarodlau:  不定的意思每个软件都设置。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你编译内核的过程都对不?
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你说是挂在win下的lvm分区?
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: http://billy.com.mx/archives/660
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Kernel Linux 3.0: “Documentation/lguest not found”
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我照着网上的帖子弄的
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 看我给你发的网页
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 是的，挂win的动态分区
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: google上多了啊,..一搜一大把
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我怎么一个没搜出来。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: linux win lvm mount 
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 挂NTFS的倒是一搜一大把～～
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 其实我编译的时候就发现，我的windows 动态选项在以前就是勾上的～～～而且我挂载的时候中间的两个分区是可以挂上的。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 很多时候 默认的内核这些常用的选项都支持的
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: http://addichen.blogspot.com/2011/02/lvm.html
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 你翻墙了的？ 打不开后面这个～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: http://pastebin.com/i3bPAxbq
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我忽然在想是不是分区表出问题了。。。。
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: http://code.bulix.org/4g3ii6-80603你看这个
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 你看这个输出 http://code.bulix.org/4g3ii6-80603
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: sfs文件系统?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我不知道啥是sfs，这个是当时在windows下建立的动态分区。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你说说你的硬盘的分区情况,就是你安装前后的分区情况?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 这个硬盘最早是基本分区，后来就改成了动态分区，然后发现以前的一些分区不太合适，我就直接用windows的磁盘管理合并了一些分区
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: win下可以读么?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 现在查/dev/的话会看到sdb有7个分区，但是实际上的动态分区只有4个。debian也识别了4个有UUID的。
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 可以读的～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 没有碰到过..呵呵
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: win下的分区软件都不怎么..
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808168 看这个和你的情况一样不?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [ubuntu] How to mount SFS drive? - Ubuntu Forums
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: windows下的东西就没有几个能长期稳定的
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 好像差不多～～
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 恩，基本情况就是这样的～～
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 但是那个引用的帖子我打不开～～～你帮我看看那里面说的什么
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 我也打不开,哈哈,好像诗歌死链接..
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: @@～
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 他的和我的还有一点不一样，他的好像是NTFS的什么丢失
<AsuraLe> 我的好像是读取最后一簇失败？
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: Failed to read last sector (122879467): Invalid argument 
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你还是回忆回忆你当初win下分区的时候的操作,
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 而且似乎出问题的两个分区就是过并区的两个～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你用的什么工具合并的分区?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: windows 磁盘管理工具
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 转成动态硬盘以后就可以把任意分区合并～，而且不一定是相邻的分区合并。。。。
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 那就不好搞了,只能重新格式化再挂载了
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 要不是因为里面一大堆资料，我早就格式化他了
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/viewthread.php?tid=2048808
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一个奇怪的挂载问题 - 新手园地 - ChinaUnix.net 
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 忽然，有个想法，我去弄个windows 的live cd？？？？不知道网上有木有的下～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 你现在机器只有linux了?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 是的～～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: win的pe就可以了,就是装机的那种,
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 经历过win7和linux的对比之后我对windows已经彻底失去兴趣了
<AsuraLe> 好吧，睡觉吧，明天再来处理这个问题～～～～
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 恩,安
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 安～～
<jiero> 晚安
<jiero> 早安各位。
<jiero> 德国人都退散了吗？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> 德国人门。。。
<jarodlau> ...?
<jiero> jarodlau: 你也是在欧洲吧。
 * jiero 可以灌水。没人在啊。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你刚才敢踢我，什么时候混到权限的？
<alvin_rxg> 冤枉啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  =-=	Mode #ubuntu-cn +o alvin_rxg by ChanServ
<jiero> 	=-=	YOU (archl_away) have been booted from #ubuntu-cn by alvin_rxg (archl_away)
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 冤枉……
 * jiero 抱抱alvin_rxg原谅他
 * jiero 说错话了。
<alvin_rxg> - -！
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 原谅我。
 * jarodlau what?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你知道 旧规则中 比如 fvwm中 super/win键 怎么称呼么？
<jarodlau> meta
<jiero> jarodlau:  哦。谢谢。
<alvin_rxg> fukuxima
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 饭。
<alvin_rxg> 拼错了。 fukushima
<jarodlau> 配置了很多 桌面环境,现在最耐用的还是 awesome和 gnomeshell,awesome快捷键使用方便,无鼠标操作.gnomeshell效果华丽
<alvin_rxg> awesome 先把 xrandr 的 bug 修复了再说
<ofan> jiero: ...
<ofan> jiero: 刚起
<jiero> jarodlau:  你来帮忙吧。
<jarodlau> jiero: ?
<jiero> jarodlau:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 看这个提意见
<jiero> ofan 我曾经玩zero，从欧洲人多的时间开始玩，然后玩到美国人起床，最后晚到美国人再睡觉。
<jiero> 不对，更晚。是到美国人要起床的时候。
<ofan> jiero: ..
<ofan> 昨天看电影看太久
<alvin_rxg> jiero: tiling 的一些可能比较适合你
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我是鼠标流。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 中间的泡泡可以考虑用 dzen 或者 dmenu
<jiero> gebjgd: 明天到？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我想让更多人使用，所以最好是越多越好1
<gebjgd> jiero, 估计要周1或者周2
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。今天周一了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。你还是昨天。
<gebjgd> jiero, 屁。今天周六
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。对啊。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/156191.htm
<jiero> gebjgd: 可恶啊。。。
<ofan> ^k^: 给标题
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 谢谢意见。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《I, Steve》一书目前已刊印 11月份发行_cnBeta 人物 - Steve Jobs_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> jiero, 到时候就是天天我老婆用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 干吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我顶多周末玩玩
<^k^> ofan, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍛ 
<jiero> gebjgd: 奥地利人和德国人是不是很像？
<jiero> ofan k了  ^k^
<jarodlau> jiero: 这东西,太折腾人了,我本来就不是很喜欢搞配置,使用 awesome主要是不用自己排窗口了,有时零时想起什么,直接就用vimwiki记下了,哈哈
<ofan> jiero: 没帽子
<jiero> gebjgd: 教你老婆玩即时战略
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 山东人和河南人是不是很像
<alvin_rxg> 他老婆应该会的吧，耳濡目染的
<jiero> gebjgd: 不知道啊。没见过多少河南人。似乎比较会撒谎。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我问你个见识广的别打岔。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你说这话 放到文革期间，你就是分裂祖国的死罪
<gebjgd> jiero, 剌小鸡鸡的
<ofan> jiero: ... 你竟然都有帽子
<jiero> gebjgd: 放文革时期无数文字狱，不差这种了。
<ofan> nnnnd 是不是你们都有
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jarodlau> 你们玩,我休息,...困了
<jiero> ofan 问 alvin 要。
<ofan> jiero: 给我个帽子
<gebjgd> ofan, 这个群的op是个人都有
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
 * ofan 不公平
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 玩没玩过eve
<jiero> ofan 我都不会给
<jiero> ofan 什么是 eve？
<ofan> jiero: everyone vs everyone
<ofan> 昨天刚下的 一格斗游戏
<ofan> 把所有游戏的人物都加进去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非msdnaa是一旦注册终身有效的？
<ofan> msdnaa有什么用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我大学时候的那个忘记了，估计可能也还有效
<gebjgd> ofan, 正版win office
<jiero> ofan 好吧。。。电子游戏有 1000万种，我只玩了 不到 1万。无法窥探
<ofan> gebjgd: 额 旗舰版？
<gebjgd> ofan, pro business
<jiero> gebjgd: 用就好了。
<gebjgd> ofan, 啥都有，说不好，win7是有pro
<ofan> 也不用win了
<gebjgd> ofan, 游戏阿
<jiero> ofan 你个假linux用户。
<ofan> jiero: 真的
<gebjgd> jiero, 他是二代
<gebjgd> jiero, 有苹果的二代
<jiero> ofan 什么时候又变成真的了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 用苹果就二代？
<ofan> 我后悔了
<gebjgd> jiero, 他爸也叫刚的
<gebjgd> jiero, 不过姓吴
<ofan> 前几天发布了TP W520
<gebjgd> jiero, 长期在月球考察
<gebjgd> jiero, 咱们惹不起
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: msdnaa 里边的东西是由学校管的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有正版win7可用。好阿
<jiero> ofan http://i.imgur.com/o0Jqy.png 这次是我的电脑的截图了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> ofan 好吧。。。我不知道啥是 tp 520
<gebjgd> jiero, 一个破e16有什么显摆的
<ofan> jiero: 不好看
<jiero> gebjgd:  笨。昨天不是讨论字体渲染么。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没觉得你的字体多好看了
<gebjgd> jiero, 都说你视力有问题
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不信
<jiero> gebjgd 恩我视力确实有问题。有什么关系。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这边买散件攒机确实不值得
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 相同的cpu i3 2100 国内750
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这里99欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贵死了
<gebjgd> KAO, 靠
<ofan> gebjgd: 欧洲就是悲剧
<ofan> gebjgd: 从amazon上买多好
<gebjgd> ofan, 更贵
<jiero> ofan 都不能和中国大陆，美利坚比
<ofan> amazon上挺便宜
<ofan> dell不是可以自己定制机器么？
<gebjgd> ofan, 怎么便宜了？
<jiero> ofan dell的只有商务机便宜些，而且必须找到好的优惠代码。
<ofan> gebjgd: 比自己去零售买便宜
<jiero> ofan 我找到过便宜 15%的。
<ofan> jiero: 我说自定义配置
<gebjgd> ofan, dell？
<jiero> ofan 对啊。
<jiero> ofan 就是自定义配置，我上一个笔记本就是自定义的，遥控器，高分辨率屏幕，附加显示器，
<gebjgd> jiero, 没看到有自定义的
<jiero> 必须凑到 $1500才给 便宜 %15好像。
<ofan> 这样不就比你每个零件单独买便宜了
<jiero> ofan 笔记本无法零件买。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 根本不便宜
<ofan> 笔记本就直接买个最高配的
<gebjgd> ofan, 449的还没显示器。配个破显卡
<ofan> 推荐W520
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=d104602&c=de&l=de&s=bsd&cs=debsdt1&model_id=vostro-460
<gebjgd> ofan, 笔记本买高配，你傻吧
<jiero> ofan 我就是啦。
<gebjgd> ofan, 除非公司掏钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 我用不着pc机
<ofan> 等到搬家就傻了
<gebjgd> ofan, 是，你是二代
<jiero> ofan 当时我那个就是高配置里最便宜的。
<gebjgd> ofan, 搬家根本不傻，不多那一件东西
<gebjgd> 二代不用pc机
<gebjgd> 啧啧
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你给的那个价格是2G内存。还没显示器
<jiero> ofan 原来这里还有一个果粉。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我的8G内存，带显示器
<ofan> gebjgd: 好久都没用过pc机了
<gebjgd> ofan, 恩，二代用好
<ofan> 之前也就哪个acer本用用
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我看不懂。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你算是二代了
<gebjgd> jiero, 不然能买dell
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<gebjgd> jiero, 啧啧在
<ofan> gebjgd: 你是一代了
<jiero> gebjgd:  一代天骄。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不然能去袋鼠国浪荡
<gebjgd> ofan, 起码我是自己吃自己的
<ofan> 如果我知道要出W520的话，就不买mac了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你可以去袋狼国。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不去，没钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以说你是一代
<gebjgd> ofan, 你上班了？
<ofan> 德国是不是还免学费
<gebjgd> ofan, 收了3年的学费了
<ofan> gebjgd: 没 不过这些钱肯定要还的
<gebjgd> ofan, 刚取消
<gebjgd> ofan, 那你可以
<ofan> ..
<gebjgd> ofan, 我上大学的时候我老爸给我买了7500元的笔记本
<ofan> 欧元？
<gebjgd> ofan, 人民币
<gebjgd> ofan, celeron 2G
<gebjgd> ofan, 512内存
<gebjgd> ofan, intel 845gl 显卡
<ofan> gebjgd: 牛叉 我出国前做了个项目给了我爸5k
<gebjgd> ofan, 哟。出国了？
<ofan> 不过还是没我花的多
<gebjgd> ofan, 现在在那儿呢？
<ofan> gebjgd: 美利坚
<gebjgd> ofan, 不错阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 米国了
<gebjgd> ofan, 年底去探望你
<ofan> gebjgd: 到哪探望
<ofan> gebjgd: 有礼物吗？
<gebjgd> ofan, 佛罗里达
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> 东西两隔
<gebjgd> ofan, 有，我亲自拉的热乎大便
<gebjgd> ofan, 全奖？
<ofan> gebjgd: 如果你能报销费用 我可以考虑陪你玩玩
<gebjgd> ofan, 还是半奖？
<gebjgd> ofan, 显然不报销
<ofan> gebjgd: 没奖
<gebjgd> ofan, 我靠，自费=
<gebjgd> ofan, 自费？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我申请晚了 下学期申请
<gebjgd> ofan, 哦
<gebjgd> ofan, 一年50w
<gebjgd> ofan, 你家确实有钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 本来有个学校给了奖，没去那
 * gebjgd 准备绑架 ofan
<gebjgd> 联系下老色鬼
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这地方用不了50w
<gebjgd> ofan, 米国贵的很，没奖学金受不了
<ofan> gebjgd: 最多20w
<gebjgd> ofan, 我一堆同学在美国
<gebjgd> ofan, 现在便宜了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没英国贵
<gebjgd> ofan, 我们那时候很贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 私立的肯定贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 有的私立的学费是我这的2倍
<gebjgd> ofan, 米国好地方，珍惜吧
<ofan> 不去大城市也能省不少
<ofan> gebjgd: 还不太适应鬼佬
<gebjgd> ofan, 打工地方烧
<gebjgd> 少
<gebjgd> ofan, 国内有女友么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 只能学校里打工
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> ofan, 那就搞个白人妹子
<alvin_rxg> 个人表示交500块的学费已经很多了……
<gebjgd> ofan, 容易融入当地社会
<ofan> gebjgd: 正有此意..
<gebjgd> ofan, 我就是之前有了女友，不然我绝对找德国妹子了
<ofan> gebjgd: yooo... 能找到么？
<gebjgd> ofan, 太容易了
<ofan> gebjgd: 炮友吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 我在德国都不和中国人接触
<gebjgd> ofan, 德国女孩多的是
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这女的比男的多.
<gebjgd> ofan, 我认识的德国朋友多了
<gebjgd> ofan, 到家人里做客啥的
<gebjgd> ofan, 周末烧烤
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似德国人比较好交往
<gebjgd> ofan, 不是
<gebjgd> ofan, 看你的性格
<gebjgd> ofan, 我是外向的人
<gebjgd> ofan, 我认识的德国朋友就是大街上认识的
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<gebjgd> ofan, 你看 alvin_rxg ，他就是内向的
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以他天天宅男
<alvin_rxg> 等我逛完了 MHH 再说
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过也是.. 走街上跟鬼佬热情的打个招呼就认识了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, MHH是啥？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> .fon 字体怎么在 linux 下用呢？
<gebjgd> http://news.zol.com.cn/250/2507460.html
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要转换
<gebjgd> 下个手机看来要买moto了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 算了，我去别的 repo 里找个算了。
<ofan> 转成bdf的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥字体？
<alvin_rxg> dina
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中文的？
<alvin_rxg> 英文
<alvin_rxg> http://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/any/dina-font/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般阿
<ofan> 不好看
<alvin_rxg> 呃。我找不到更好的 bitmap 了……
<ofan> 我推荐Megatops Pro Coder
<gebjgd> ofan, 你刚到米国。还是买个台式机吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 家里还是需要的
<gebjgd> 上课的时候弄个上网本就足够了
<gebjgd> ofan, 笔记本太沉
<ofan> https://sites.google.com/site/procoderfont/megatopsprocoderfontzh
<ofan> gebjgd: 已经买了..
<gebjgd> ofan, 也是苹果？
<gebjgd> ofan, 你个富二代阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 来了才买的苹果
<gebjgd> ofan, 笔记本是？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就一个笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan, 台式机呢？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没台式啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 哦，就一个笔记本阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 傻
<ofan> gebjgd: 我家连家具都没有
<gebjgd> ofan, 应该用买苹果的钱 弄个台式机 弄个上网本
<gebjgd> ofan, 省的坏了一个你就郁闷了
<gebjgd> ofan, 我刚出国的时候还没上网本这东西呢
<gebjgd> ofan, 何况上课带着装linux上网本绝对不丢人
<ofan> gebjgd: 我想弄个eeepc
<gebjgd> ofan, 那叫cool
<gebjgd> ofan, 那你的苹果就废了
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以说你没经验
<ofan> gebjgd: 不废，我要玩游戏的
<gebjgd> ofan, 台式机+上网本绝配
<gebjgd> ofan, 苹果玩游戏？
<ofan> 恩
<gebjgd> ofan, 你脑子进屎了？
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ~dbitmap
<ofan> gebjgd: 游戏不少
<gebjgd> ofan, 有那钱台式机牛逼多了
<ofan> mac游戏不少
<ofan> 不想要台式机
<gebjgd> ofan, 多少不是问题，说的是效果
<gebjgd> ofan, 到时候你就知道了
<ofan> 或者搞个pad
<gebjgd> ofan, 真不明白你为什么买苹果
<ofan> asus有个带全键盘的
<gebjgd> ofan, 别人都用苹果，你也用，太俗气了
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan, 随大流的人太没意思了
<ofan> gebjgd: 如果现在还没买的话，我就买W520了
<gebjgd> ofan, 到了米国绝对用windows + linux
<gebjgd> ofan, 让用mac的傻逼看看
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我也用linux,也用win
<gebjgd> ofan, 满脑子屎的人才买苹果
<jiero> gebjgd: 大流就是 mac 你怎么不随呢。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: ... 你是果黑
<gebjgd> jiero, 我向来不随大流
<alvin_rxg> mac 在 美国用的人的确很多啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  好吧。。。
<ofan> 相当多
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不信。
<gebjgd> jiero, 别人用win，我用linux
<ofan> gebjgd: 我上课用什么的都有
<gebjgd> jiero, 别人找工作作主流开发，我就只投linux编程
<ofan> eeepc mac hp lenovo
<ofan> 各种没见过的上网本..
<gebjgd> jiero, 我在北京的时候
<gebjgd> jiero, 亲戚都让我找个北京本地的
<gebjgd> jiero, 我就非要找个外地的，还广东
<gebjgd> jiero, 别人怎么着，我就不怎么着
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来都是非主流
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我到外面去吃早餐了，从树上摘下桑椹夹面包吃。
<ofan> gebjgd: 非主流
<jiero> gebjgd: 还好吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不算啥非主流。
<gebjgd> jiero, 还有桑椹？
<ofan> 我以前也是非主流
<gebjgd> jiero, 你还认的桑椹？
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。外面一棵桑树。
<gebjgd> ofan, 你已经俗气了
<gebjgd> ofan, 鄙视你
<ofan> gebjgd: 这不叫俗气
<jiero> 站在蹦床上摘
<gebjgd> ofan, 叫
<ofan> gebjgd: 这叫体验
<gebjgd> jiero, 你够傻的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 应该录下来放到土豆上
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> 游戏去..
<gebjgd> ofan, 体验应该用黑苹果
<jiero> ofan 录下土豆来？
<gebjgd> 以前都没有上网本
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> 害的我买那么多笔记本
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。现在有要上市的了。我想要买。
<gebjgd> jiero, 买什么？
<jiero> gebjgd:  那个 新 EEE PC，x101
<jiero> gebjgd:  meego的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 早就有了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你那里有了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我这儿还没。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我那时候上学2006还没有上网本
<gebjgd> jiero, 要是那个时候就有了，我就绝对买个台式机 + 上网本了
<jiero> gebjgd: 知道。我当年做市场课题就是写 EEEPC
<jiero> gebjgd: 然后终于过了市场科目。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你读营销的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 算了，不提了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 退了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 哦
<jiero> gebjgd:  吃面包+果子去了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 要是早有上网本，估计 alvin_rxg 也会买个台式机加上网本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近干吗呢
<alvin_rxg> 没事干
<jiero> 没面包了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没上课？
<alvin_rxg> 有
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 有空帮我把那个wm搞出来。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 才不要。设计没说完全
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ？什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 都不知道那三个灯泡干嘛用的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 以及，如何调出的？
<alvin_rxg> lastlog jiero 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 左面系统信息，中间当前工作，右面计划表。
<jiero> 把光标停在标题栏上 1.5秒出现。
<gebjgd> jiero, fvwm就能满足你的要求
<alvin_rxg> weechat 怎么搜索 log 啊……
<jiero> gebjgd: 死把
<gebjgd> jiero, 事实如此
<jiero> gebjgd: 有几个人用 fvwm
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要推广。
<gebjgd> jiero, 推毛
<gebjgd> jiero, 你以为你是谁阿，你非要用报纸擦屁股，你觉得舒服就要全世界人和你一样？
<jiero> gebjgd: 偏执狂才有意义
<gebjgd> jiero, 偏吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是我干也有别人搞自己的设计，凭啥我的不行。理由？
<gebjgd> jiero, fvwm配置下就能实现你的功能
<jiero> gebjgd: 不能，提示那些都要用 zeitgeist
<jiero> gebjgd: 还有就是 我希望这样的设计出现在平板上/手机上
<jiero> 吃完地瓜了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 需要什么log？
<alvin_rxg> nix
<jiero> nix 是什么。。。
 * jiero 明白了。nix是。。。nothing
<alvin_rxg> ehhh
<gebjgd> jiero, 年轻人有前途
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你已经懂德语了
<jiero> gebjgd: e16好啊。。。换桌面也快。为啥GNOME用 metacity呢。
<gebjgd> jiero, gnome
<gebjgd> jiero, 的人傻
 * jiero 当前glgears 运行速度为 57fps
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机锁屏幕软件， android-lockscreen和iphone-lockscreen和qt-lockscreen都更新了，但是锁屏有用么。。。我从没用过。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来不锁
<jiero> gebjgd alvin_rxg : 我早退了。晚安。
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<gebjgd> jiero, 退下吧
<jiero> nite
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, voip的软件出了移动设备版了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就差linux的版本了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ekiga
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用。linphone
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 非官方的都没有费用信息
<CyrusYzGTt> .. kk 不在？？
<johann_> 有人吗？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 下午好
<johann_> 嗯，早上好
<johann_> 我遇到一个问题：我现在想用shell实现一个功能，统计一个文件中每个关键项的值的和，想了很久，但是没有结果
<johann_> 这个文件的格式：PlayError,1
<fivesheep> 然后
<johann_> PlayError,2
<fivesheep> Playerror是项的名么
<fivesheep> 然后你要统计后边的数值
<johann_> 嗯，是的
<fivesheep> 除了playerror 还有别的项
<johann_> 关键项不止这一项，还有其它42个关键项
<fivesheep> 先排序一下
<fivesheep>  sort
<fivesheep> 不过, 我觉得, 你如果用 awk 之类的应该会很快
<johann_> 我有用for file in list这样做
<fivesheep> 放个样本到 pastebin 看看
<knownbad> fivesheep: afternoon good.  nice weather here.
<johann_> 怎样放呢？
<fivesheep> knownbad: it's hot here.. 
<knownbad> consider last chance for some warm weather before winter.
<fivesheep> 粘贴上去
<fivesheep> topic里有
<ofan> johann_: 什么格式的文件
<johann_> 普通文本文件
<fivesheep> johann_: 我会建议你看看awk
<fivesheep> 这样处理起来会方便很多
<johann_> fivesheep: 嗯，我还没看awk
<fivesheep> 用在bash script里 用 for 来处理也可以的. 没什么问题
<fivesheep> 不过awk会更有效一些. 都不需要写个大文件, 一行命令就可以了
<johann_> fivesheep: 是啊，我用for和sed，但是最后sed不能过滤关键字
<fivesheep> grep 简单点
<johann_> fivesheep: 文件已经贴上去了
<fivesheep> 地址
<johann_> http://code.bulix.org/7huik7-80607
<johann_> 我的想法是：用for循环把相同的关键项过滤到一个文本里，然后把这个关键项和逗号删除，直接用expr就可以统计数值了，但是在sed时出现了问题，for file in Filelist \ do sed -n '
<johann_>  我的想法是：用for循环把相同的关键项过滤到一个文本里，然后把这个关键项和逗号删除，直接用expr就可以统计数值了，但是在sed时出现了问题，for file in Filelist \ do \ sed -n 's/${file}//' ${File} \ done
<fivesheep> johann_: http://code.bulix.org/uobube-80608 这样勉强可以. 不过看着很傻
<johann_> fivesheep: :-)，谢谢
<fivesheep> 你去研究研究awk吧. 我是不太记得了
<johann_> fivesheep: 我还想问一下哈，我想用sed -n 's/${file}//',这样能不能把文本中由file指定的关键字替换掉呢？
<fivesheep> ' 改为 " 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-25
<ofan> 低价出售米国高速VPN
<wangcong> ofan: 多少钱
<ofan> 9 RMB/m
<wangcong> 比较贵
<ofan> 速度快 没限制
<wangcong> m是月？
<ofan> 对
<ofan> 买一年或半年能便宜点
<wangcong> 在哪里有页面？
<ofan> 没页面
<ofan> 可以试用，pptp的
<johann_> fivesheep: 我试了，在一般情况下，是可以的
<johann_> 我把我的脚本贴出来吧
<johann_> 地址：http://code.bulix.org/uzh9g8-80609
<ofan> 国内能不能上hulu.com？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不能
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<ofan> 比深夜还安静
<spirit_avril> 大家好
<spirit_avril> 有人在吗?
<spirit_avril> 想请教点问题
<wangcong> spirit_avril: 请说吧
<spirit_avril> 我打印机驱动装不上
<wangcong> ...
<wangcong> 你的打印机提供 linux 驱动么？
<spirit_avril> 提供x86的
<wangcong> ？
<spirit_avril> 不过我用的是x64的系统
<wangcong> 是 windows 的吧
<spirit_avril> 在x86下驱动能正常用
<spirit_avril> debian
<spirit_avril> 用cups  
<wangcong> ...
<wangcong> 你可以装个虚拟机 x86 debian
<wangcong> 你是网络打印机？
<spirit_avril> 恩 对
<vjintao> hi
<spirit_avril> 装个虚拟机有点小题大做了
<wangcong> 不至于
<wangcong> 还有其它用处
<spirit_avril> 装个虚拟机能用吗? 能在外部连接虚拟机上的打印机?
<wangcong> 你不是网络打印机？
<spirit_avril> 是 
<spirit_avril> 我要打印的文件也要放到虚拟机里 ?
<wangcong> 可以装个 windows7
<wangcong> 驱动问题就解决了
<wangcong> 文件可以共享
<wangcong> 虚拟机支持的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 起床了？
<metbsd> andchat怎么自动加入多个频道？
<xclidongbo> ??
<xclidongbo> 木有人？
<metbsd> 用逗号或空格分开好像不行的
<xclidongbo> 有人收到不？
<xclidongbo> 回复下
<xclidongbo> 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> fail please use utf64 ,,you are use utf8
<xclidongbo> ?? what?
<xclidongbo> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<xclidongbo> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
 * xclidongbo 你妹:怎么玩？
<CyrusYzGTt> fail we use diff chat at irc ,please use xchat ,.. fou ze hu lue you nick 
<Use-GentooLinux> CyrusYzGTt: Use-Emacs
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 正常。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA2ODQwOTI4.html  這件事告訴我們要逃稅。不要舉報。
<xclidongbo> ……
<xclidongbo> 终于有人回复了……
<CyrusYzGTt> Use-GentooLinux§ Use-Xchat
<xclidongbo> pidgin
<xclidongbo> 奖励1元，这不是侮辱人么……
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 這個反正在法庭上說不過去。
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 在美國不知道能不能打贏，估計也難。
<xclidongbo> 呵呵，你用什么命令发给我的？我想学学
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 你打 mo 然後再按下 tab，就能發給我了。
<xclidongbo> 哎……天朝神吗不可能
<Use-GentooLinux> xclidongbo: 输入nick前几个字母，按tab
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 另外，私聊的話用 /query moriramar
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 不過不要試私聊
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 你是誰來着？我記得是jiero吧？
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: 去看ip
<Use-GentooLinux> *** Use-GentooLinux is tusooa (~user@unaffiliated/tusooa)
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 錯了。
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 好吧，用KDE/Gnome？
<Use-GentooLinux> *** Use-GentooLinux is logged in as tusooa
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: 不好意思，都不用。。。
<Use-GentooLinux>  :em06 
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 那就是box黨了？
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: fvwm额
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 呵呵，会玩了。
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 真蛋疼。
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 嗯。
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 这种模式是什么模式？
<wangcong> fvwm 已经不更新了
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 沒什麼模式，這個就是公聊的時候指明對象，避免搞亂。
<Use-GentooLinux> ● g Public ~scripts/ib-IrcBot.perl 
<Use-GentooLinux> sub onPublic
<Use-GentooLinux> $connect->add_handler('public', \&onPublic);
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 还有其他有用的命令不？
<xclidongbo> 哦
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 原来如此。还有其他的irc服务器不？
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 有很多，在網上找找吧，IRC常用命令。不過基本都用不上。你就會個/query /whois /join /part /disconnect就行了。
<xclidongbo> query moriramar 这个私聊？
<Use-GentooLinux> erc里，其实/part就是C-x k
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 有。比如ourirc和debian的。地址我記不得了，你可能要找找。
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 對。
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 不要試！
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: vim黨路過。
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: 那要去问ot了
<moriramar> wangcong: 已經不更新了？
<wangcong> 是啊
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 什麼意思？
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 会有啥严重后果呀？
<moriramar> wangcong: 好可惜。因為什麼？沒激情了？
<Use-GentooLinux> OT_iux
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 我會把你屏蔽掉，就這樣。因為要單獨開窗口，很討厭。
<xclidongbo> ……
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 还好没用
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 哦，對的。他知道ourirc的。
<Use-GentooLinux> 会突然split下。好大一个窗口一下就两半了
<wangcong> moriramar: 不知道
<moriramar> xclidongbo: 不過我屏蔽你只是我不想看到你。如果你惹着這的哪個幹部就悲劇了。
<moriramar> wangcong: 感覺最後看到fvwm的消息就是有人請願加入composite功能了。
<xclidongbo> moriramar: 哈哈，开玩笑，这群里有干部？
<Use-GentooLinux> exp,aron,adam,roylez,啥的
<Use-GentooLinux> xclidongbo: 
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: exp就算了，他老人家不用這名字，你說了他也不知道。
<Use-GentooLinux> iGoogle iGnome iFvwm iOpera
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: 那些nick,exp的git里都有说明的
<wangcong> moriramar: 最近 fvwm 好像又开始更新了
<wangcong> 我最近没看过
<xclidongbo> 到点儿了，吃早饭去……
<moriramar> wangcong: ……
<wangcong> -rw-r--r--    1 7225     50        3452578 Apr 15 12:51 fvwm-2.7.0.tar.gz
<moriramar> wangcong: 你這可是很影響fvwm在我心目中的形象呀。
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 他git是哪？
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 算了，不想浪費這個時間。
<wangcong> -rw-r--r--    1 7225     50        2341389 Mar 02  2004 fvwm-2.5.9.tar.gz
<wangcong> 是最近才又开始更新的
<sikao_lfs> nick ChanServ ..................
<Use-GentooLinux> moriramar: 俩，git.ubuntu.org.cn  github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 不管了。
<moriramar> wangcong: 我表示還是有可能只是為了保持項目一些統計而更新的一個小版本吧，算了，不管了。
<wangcong> 。。。
<wangcong> moriramar: 我看snapshot 还是有的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive的監護人，你好 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗，，啥事？？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现你是死性不改，你就没有不给人取外号的时候
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: linux有没有那种gui的分区工具？
<Use-GentooLinux> AsuraLe: GParted
<Use-GentooLinux> AsuraLe: 很好用
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.helpdata.cn/Myself/Myself_151.html 看这个，我打算这样把那个动态盘给转回基本盘
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ Use-xchat說的是正解
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: use-xchat ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 就是 Use-GentooLinux 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 还是没太懂～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo不也是一个发行版么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 就沒有 linux下的教程，，什麼又要 M$的工具先 nvidia的 EDID也是一定要 M$..討厭
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，谁让ms现在占据了主要市场了，无数的NC人士都在那里～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..傷心。。看來，我要轉回 M$系統了。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 转回去干吗，我要努力让linux的每个发行版都占据中国5%到10%的市场～～哼哼，看到时候还有谁写ms的教程
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..到時，，多久。。世界末日？？ 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 坚持，再坚持个10年，估计中国Linux就占主流了～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 還 每個發行版呢。。 fedora保證沒有那麼大的份額。。這是 被小白的發行板
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 10年……根本不看好。
<rechael2> 每个百分之十还不如做大一个占有百分之三十
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 那時，，我都被 毒死了
<AsuraLe> rechael2: 那大家都全力去推ubuntu？ ubuntu对于windowsNC一族来说已经很简单了，虽然还是有很多东西要学～
<AsuraLe> rechael2: 大多数win下的那种人，只要一个linux版本能用的稍微没障碍就很有可能自己去试其他的发行版～～～～
<AsuraLe> NTFS signature is missing .....
<Use-GentooLinux> echo *
<AsuraLe> ?
<mike-w> rc2.d中文件前边的S20是什么意思？
<AsuraLe> 我的那个文件里面好像是空的@@～
<mike-w> ==||
<roylez_> mike-w: S,2,0三个运行级都执行吧。你在 rcS.d 和 rc0.d 里面应该可以找到同一个文件
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪， Linux怎么用ghex打开一个硬盘的0扇区？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..貌似。。不會，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那你会用什么样的hex读写硬盘的0扇区？
<mike-w> 怎么event.d也没有
<AsuraLe> hex-a-hop hexcurse hexedit hexter hexalate hexec hexer hexxagon 都是啥？
<Use-GentooLinux> mike-w: S，表示启动，20是顺序
<Use-GentooLinux> mike-w: sysv特有的
<AsuraLe> linux 下面怎么读写硬盘的0扇区？？？？
<AsuraLe> roylez: linux下面怎么读写硬盘0扇区？
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 不知道
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 没有工具可以那样做的么。。。
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 你想干啥
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 不會
<AsuraLe> roylez_:   http://www.helpdata.cn/Myself/Myself_151.html 我想干这个事情，把那个动态硬盘给转回来
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 沒有工具可以直接轉嗎？
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 英文搜索
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 这就是MS的BT地方，他只管转过去，不管转回来，要转回来就得格式化数据
<moriramar> 我暈，這Facebook的龟速，我只是想删除個帖子……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你用昨天LDM掛載不行嗎？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我記得testdisk也可以識別這個格式，不行讓testdisk給你搞出來。，
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 昨天晚上那个谁和我一直研究，不是LDM的问题，我LDM本来也就是勾选了的
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 在一个国外的帖子上也发现了同样的问题，但是他们在帖子里给的解决方法我们打不开，似乎已经失效了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 链接失效了～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: gpart直接告诉我——NTFS signature is missing
<AsuraLe> moriramar: em~~~~那个 ～～～～ testdisk怎么用？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 反正我聽你說得雲裹霧裹的，也沒個操作實錄，根本對不上。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: testdisk有操作菜單，用戶接口還算友好，你按上面菜單說得做就行了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 反正就是不是LDM驱动的问题，是盘的问题
<moriramar> AsuraLe: LDM只是個相當於分區表的東西，上面還有盤的。應該是會出現更多的/dev/sd??才對。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 算了，我沒搞過LDM，不說了。testdisk在發行版的源中應該都有。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 是的，出现了7个～～～其中有4个是有ID的，但是只有两个是能直接挂载的，估计反正就是因为我的动态磁盘有过分区合并的现象。。。。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: testdisk可以修复分区表？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 好像 EVN 用这玩意用的很熟练？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 来来，出来～～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 干吗？
<Evanescence> 正在看黑客和画家呢
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: testdisk 是不是可以修复和重建分区表的？
<moriramar> Evanescence: 看個蛋呀，去，在AsuraLe面前當黑客去。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 修复可以，重建就不知道了
<Evanescence> moriramar: 呵呵，看看，对电脑知识有好处，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 拿你知不知道linux怎么样以hex方式读取硬盘0扇区？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不知道，我理论知识白痴，
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..試試 vim /dev/sdb
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这个不用理论，就是实践～～～我试图用ghex打开/dev/sdb打不开～～～
<iamfbi> 大家早上好，请教下，evolution能不能设置暗中收邮件？？就是不打开窗口就可以自动收件，然后提示到面板那里
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: /dev/sdb是一个文件，然后，我就不知道了，而且是块文件，所以应该不是用hex方式打开的吧？猜测
<AsuraLe> iamfbi: evolution只能最小化～～～～～你一关闭就不会收右键了，建议用thunderbird，可以最小还到systray的
<iamfbi> AsuraLe: 哦，好，谢谢
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 好神奇啊，testdisk检测出来的我的盘居然不是7个分区～～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 怎么让雷鸟最小化到sysStray?
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 有个插件
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 哦 晓得了
<moriramar> iamfbi: 你找找，Evolution的設定面板也有這個圖示功能。
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: minimizetoTray plus
<AsuraLe> moriramar: EVOLUTION我很早就研究过，没有这个功能
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你是不是挂载着在检测啊？
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: :)
<iamfbi> moriramar: 好，我找找看，我希望是像服务那样，开机自己就后台运行了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 没挂载着～～～根本挂载不上，那个动态硬盘～～～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 昨天晚上实验了一个晚上我也就能挂载上中间两个，其他的都挂载不上，我昨天关机了的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 恩。。。。不清楚了，要不就完整的看看testdisk的文档
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 昨天直接lbidisk的时候都没有TOOL这个的LABLE
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: testdisk居然都给我检测出来了～～～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 好像是的。
<moriramar> iamfbi: 我錯了，evolution要這個功能要打個補丁。
<iamfbi> 呵呵
<AsuraLe> moriramar: evolution不能缩到systray里去？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我才注意那個圖示是開着才有，關了就沒了。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额。不说了，要去吃饭了。妈妈叫我了
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 對。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩
<moriramar> iamfbi: http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<iamfbi> moriramar: thanks
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我都研究了很久了，evolution就是没那功能，我现在就一直用icedove了
<AsuraLe> 果然啊，linus 宣称的一个程序一个功能
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 那不是Linus宣稱的。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 那是Unix哲學。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 恩好吧～～～反正我发现linux下几乎所有的软件都是这样的~~~~要个什么功能就在原来的软件上再加个东西～～
<mao> AsuraLe: linux 继承了UNIX的优良传统，do one thing but do well
<AsuraLe> mao: 恩‘
<yunfan> mao: 额 
<Use-GentooLinux> emacs
<moriramar> 有沒有哪位amule下載量比較大的同學在線的？
<Cherrot> moriramar: 干吗
 * Cherrot 填肚子去了
<moriramar> Cherrot: 不好意思。
<moriramar> Cherrot: 就是想問下ed2k網路和kad網路數據量比值。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: ed2k是服务器数据，k2d是个人节点数据，从数据量来说肯定KAD的数据更大
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 但是ed2k的数据源更加稳定
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 不，我是說傳輸的數據量。
<Use-GentooLinux> echo *
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 咋去opera了，不用erc了？？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 就是實際下一個文件從KAD下到數據大概是ed2k的幾分之幾。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 这的话，我觉得就要具体分析了
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 所以我想看一些下載量比較大的，看一下大概的數據。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 一般情况下80%的数据都不是直接从ed2k下载的～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 但是有些资料很少有个人会存的，那就主要是通过ed2k下载的了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 一般来说随着使用时间的加长，kad传输数据量占比会不断增加～
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 因为一直在win7下面 T_T
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 你那硬盘，居然还留着空间装闻到死的？
<Use-GentooLinux> 占空间的额
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 玩游戏嘛
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 额
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 那对空间要求，太过分了额
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 而且，又不能装移动硬盘上。。。
<AsuraLe> dump essential sectors是什么意思？
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 没了？
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: ....
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 没办法，一般空间给了win7
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 那是你硬盘空间大额。。。
<Use-GentooLinux>  :em06 
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 160GB
<cfy> http://society.solidot.org/society/11/09/25/0212251.shtml
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 那能够用？
<cfy> 旅游者被当作上访者殴打
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 是啊。。。。
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 吾的也160的。/home 100G.都快用完了。
<AsuraLe> 在天朝，你是不是上访者还不是政府说了算
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 额。。。。我的home 50GB
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 我有个250GB的移动硬板
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 额
 * Use-GentooLinux 发现给/分了14g太亏了
<AsuraLe> 我有个500G的硬盘，现在正在努力让他能正常被识别
<zhiwei> \\\
<Use-GentooLinux> .
<Use-GentooLinux> 还有为啥e2fs调整大小，不能调整开头位置
<Use-GentooLinux> cfy: 怎么又没了
<moriramar> Use-GentooLinux: 調整開頭不就是要移動分區嗎？
<Use-GentooLinux> e
<cfy> Use-GentooLinux: 在看视频呢
<Use-GentooLinux> .
<kenshinxf> ?
<AsuraLe> 发现testdisk很强大，似乎强过windows下的所有磁盘工具了～～
<cfy> AsuraLe: +1
<AsuraLe> cfy: 现在正在研究testdisk，让他扫面我那个不能加载的硬盘的分区表～～～
<AsuraLe> 越来越发现M￥就是渣～～
<AsuraLe> 越来越发现M$就是渣～～
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哈哈
<AsuraLe> 果然逃离M$的策略是正确的
<Dungeon_jiero> hi
<martist> what?
<Dungeon_jiero> how the hell are you?
<AsuraLe> 我正在学着让可爱的testdisk给万恶的M$擦屁股～～～
<mao> M$是ＭＳ吗
<AsuraLe> M$是 CyrusYzGTt 他们称呼microsoft的方法
 * AsuraLe 想知道 software-properties是什么东西!!!??~
<CyrusYzGTt> 但是，我比較用M$的字體。。  正版的字體用
<mao> 为什么这么叫啊
<mao> 有什么说法没？
<AsuraLe> 除了字体还能在linux下用，m$也没有能让我现在觉得能比较好的什么了！但是貌似很多字体对UTF支持的还不是很好～
<AsuraLe> 尤其是以前的汉鼎长城之类的
<Cherrot> 新宋体(NSimSun)是XP中的字体吗？我怎么就没记得在XP下用过呢。
<Cherrot> 比较了N种字体还是决定Serif字体使用新宋体比较漂亮
<martist> Serif是？
<Cherrot> martist: 衬线字体
<martist> Cherrot: 哦……
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 什么是衬线字体？
<Cherrot> martist: 简单说就是带勾勾的那种字体。区别与黑体楷体（Sans-Serif）
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 带什么勾勾？？还是没明白～～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 哦，google了以下明白了。。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 对比一下宋体和黑体，黑体的笔画基本上粗细一致的。而宋体不是这样的，在笔画的末尾有勾勾啥子的
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: Serif和Sans-serif是西方的说法
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 简单来说就是印刷体～～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 呀~ 我该想到这个词的~哈哈
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 因为宋体本来就是属于印刷体，而好像几乎所有的印刷体都会有那个"勾勾"
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 其实那个不是末尾的勾勾，那是仿造传统中文的写法，但是由于笔画线条很细，所以毛笔字的停顿点就会很明显的吐出来～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 严格来说——楷体也有那个"勾勾"
<ilovezoe> 记得有过一个图是关于浏览器份额的历史的. opera在最右边.红色. 求此图.
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 不过习惯上貌似是把楷体归为Sans-Serif一类的。西方有研究说长时间阅读印刷题文字眼睛比较舒服
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 欧美的那些分类有些其实拿来区分中文的很多东西并不是很适合～～～serif和Sans-serif的区别其实主要是用来区分拉丁文的，serif会让视觉感觉更协调一些。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 但是楷体看久了并不比宋体更难受——相反楷体其实更适合长时间阅读。而宋体会有那个情况完全则是由于楷体刻模太难刻了～
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 这主要是中西方文字结构的差异引起的～～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 我的楷体字体总是不好分辨，眼睛很累  我尽量不用
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 如果字号在小四（18）以下都尽量不要用楷体，因为笔画会聚成一堆～～～这个时候宋体的细笔画就有优势了～～但是超过18以上的楷体相比宋体更适合长时间阅读～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: soga  了然
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 所以我所有用了楷体的地方字号基本都在20以上～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 如果你看一般的纸质文档就会发现，宋体印刷的看久了比楷体更容易累～～～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 这倒没试过
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 楷体印刷物很少见啊。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教如何添加一个让系统注销的快捷键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346407 我的ubuntu经常假死，只有鼠标可以动，可以ctrl+alt+f6到另外个界面，请问如何让系统注销？ 我关闭程序没用 还是卡死 如何注销 或者是在图形界面就直接注销？ 卡死的时候我可以快捷键关机 ctrl+alt+del，如何快捷键注销？  ...
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 额，是的，这一方面是因为宋体印刷已经成为一种惯例，所以通常会觉得宋体会显得更加正式一点（棱角比较分明的缘故吧）。另一方面楷体如果印刷5号字体，稍微复杂点的字就几乎成方块了。。。。所以一般商业刊物应用很少～
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 现在通常在一些采用小四或者更大一点的刊物或者仿古印刷的刊物上才会采用楷体或者隶书来印刷
<young001> ???????ssh??????????????????????????????????????????????unix-center??????????????????ubuntu??????????????????lion??????????????
<AsuraLe> young001: 肿马这么多问？
<AsuraLe> 你的字体弄错了？
<AsuraLe> 编码错了？
<Cherrot> young001: 一堆问号……
<young001> oh ,my god
<ScarletWolf> ...
<AsuraLe> young001: 你是不是在Linux下面开windows的文档了？
<ScarletWolf> unix-center怎么了。。。
<young001> no,i use x-chat aqua under lion
<young001> damn,i don't know how to change the character encoding
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> xchat怎么调整自己信息的颜色？默认是灰的。。。
<AsuraLe> Lion 是个什么东西？
<tenzu> young001: try adium
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 应该有样式配置的吧？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 咱们来推测一下他的意思吧
<tenzu> young001: or try colloquy
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 不知道自己信息是哪一项
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 应该是某个版本的操作系统？但是什么呢？好像不会是linux，linux都是用utf的，不会出来这个
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, Lion记得是MacOS
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 你找到own ,self一类的单词
<ScarletWolf> 有个mIRC颜色、本地颜色
<ScarletWolf> 调了似乎不起作用
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 有没有test一类的选项，或者output,
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 有个前景色是调别人信息的
<ScarletWolf> 算了，先这样吧
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 。。。。。就拿一个调颜色的么？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 事实上有一串，不知到什么意思。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 列出来看看
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, mIRC颜色，后面一串按钮
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 本地颜色也是
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 都没写字？ 你找个地方贴个截图，我看看
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 算了，就这样吧。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, 本来xchat就不怎么美观
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: :-)～
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, instantbird连IRC总说SSL握手失败，所以我才装了xchat
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我用的kvirc
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe, KDE的？
<Cherrot> 俺用empathy~
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 不知道哪里的～～
<ScarletWolf> Cherrot, 我用xfce，不想弄empathy了
<tenzu> 可以试试irssi
<Dungeon_jiero> chatzilla
<tenzu> Dungeon_jiero: LOL
<Dungeon_jiero> opera
<tenzu> 我觉得chatzilla
<tenzu> 难看
<young001_> 求教：为什么我ssh到服务器，我一台连接到自己的服务器，用密钥验证，不用输入密码成功，我用同样的方式，把密钥放到unix-center的机器上，每次还是需要输入密码呢？在ubuntu下以前没有出过这种问题，我现在用的是lion，不知道去哪里问，就来这里了
<young001_> 现在不是乱码了把
<Dungeon_jiero> tenzu: change to dark theme
<tenzu> Dungeon_jiero: 我就喜欢irssi
<young001_> 求教：为什么我ssh到服务器，我一台连接到自己的服务器，用密钥验证，不用输入密码成功，我用同样的方式，把密钥放到unix-center的机器上，每次还是需要输入密码呢？在ubuntu下以前没有出过这种问题，我现在用的是lion，不知道去哪里问，就来这里了
<xclidongbo> 大家有没有，使文件左右半屏最大化的软件？就是操作方式跟win7一样的东西？
<iKalenz> 我里个去阿，到现在我才发现只有整个系统只有opera不支持宋体的粗体阿....
<tenzu> young001: ask google
<young001_> tenzu: google没有回答
<young001_> tenzu: 而且一搜都是一样的内容，不知道是不是mac的问题，囧
<tenzu> young001_: http://goo.gl/SnmUf like this?
<AsuraLe> young001_: 完全没看明白～～～～～有可能是mac的问题吧～～
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Secure Remote SSH Keys Connection with no passwords from OSX 10.7 Lion to Linux | coolestguyplanet.net | Neil Gee
<AsuraLe> 好神奇，testdisk查出来的前两个分区一模一样滴～～
<young001_> tenzu: 看文章就是生成的时候有点不一样，我是ssh-keygen -t rsa，不知道有什么蹊跷，我用文章的生成方法试试看
<tenzu> young001_: 我一直是输入密码的,没试过key
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 是不是debian把无数的东西都给人家改成冰的了？？？？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我没用过debian
<AsuraLe> tenzu: iceweasel ，这跟火狐不是没啥差别么。。。。
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 为啥testdisk 的 deepsearch扫出来每个分区他都写两遍？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 你是不是分区表错乱了?
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我也很怀疑m$的动态分区的分区表是错乱的～～～～不过现在还没扫完，才扫了15%
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • cpu速度影响网速的例子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346412 统计信息: 发表于 由 centerpoint — 2011-09-25 14:10 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 听说动态分区很麻烦
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 脓不用听说了，我明确的告诉你，M$弄的动态分区灰常麻烦，昨天挂了一天没挂上，我差点想重新编译内核了。。。。结果最后kernel-package做镜像的时候报错了，所以没编译成～～～
<tenzu> 反正我是肯定不会用那个动态分区的
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 以前win的时候弄的，我现在恨死微软了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=346405
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一直很揪心的问题
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 看着头疼
<AsuraLe> 也许人家就是想努力的扫出来呢
<Iris> ....
<Freebuilder> tenzu: 要不你怎么叫疼主呢！:-D
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 其实我一点儿都不疼
<young001_> tenzu: 按那个文章生成还是不行，最后我把服务器上的.ssh文件夹删除了之后，重新生成密钥就好了
<Freebuilder> :)
<ofan> 不要用windows的磁盘工具
<ofan> 如果有linux分区
<tenzu> young001_: 之前的key不是在服务器上生成的?
<young001_> tenzu: 之前就是本地生成上传到服务器的
<tenzu> young001_: 啊,刚才我想错了
<young001_> tenzu:  :) 
<tenzu> 问题解决了就好
<tenzu> young001_: 话说lion里用irssi或colloquy登录irc都不错
<young001_> tenzu: 嗯，我现在在用colloquy，这个挺好的，用adium来登录irc不会弄，也懒得去弄，以前用pidgin来登录irc的体验不好，所以转到mac我第一件事就是找xchat的移植
<tenzu> young001_: adium里的设置跟pidgin差不多吧,至少我成功了
<young001_> tenzu: 不知道怎么进入频道 :( 
<tenzu> young001_: /join #ubuntu-cn 不行?
<wml> ls
<young001_> tenzu: 可以
<young001_> tenzu: 时间久来忘了
<tenzu> young001_: 试了一下,似乎不能开ssl
<young0011> tenzu: 这个就不知道了，没有用过
<young0011> tenzu: adium看起来挺不错的，比pidgin好看多了
<roylez_> lainme: 宅囡
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 热死了
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez_: 两天没下雨
<roylez_> tenzu: 被热情的马来妹包围了？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1194870
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Gmane Loom
<roylez_> tenzu: kernel.org似乎被弄的挺惨
<tenzu> roylez_: 这么多天了,还没正常?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • chroot安装系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346418 想试试复制文件+chroot的安装方式 用张fedora livecd引导，然后挂载deepin的镜像 再挂载其中的caspe/filesystem.squashfs 用 cp * /mnt/sda1/ 复制到分好区的硬盘中。 请问以上步骤有没有问题？ 接下来是不是该安装grub了？ 我执行 grub-install /dev/sda失败呀T.T [r ...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/730cf1d5gw1dlctzlwuhmj.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 很久以前看过的
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯,的确,不过表情很到位
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7095447fjw1dlg8gs14c6j.jpg
<wujie> :-D
<gebjgd> wujie, 吴姐
<wujie> hello
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍧ 
<ilovezoe> hi there.
<gebjgd> ilovezoetoo
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 暴露爱屁股了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> * Jagdwurst (~Jagd@82.113.99.186) hat #ubuntu-cn betreten
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我上来看小光在不在，貌似他还没起来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 想他了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  汇他钱了，叫他验收
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  房子还是没找到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他在gtalk上
<alvin_rxg> moin alle
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: mlgb, 之前谈好的两苏联男生WG，到头来还是找了一个女性， 还解释说什么  hat sie dringend gebraucht
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 女的多好阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你还不喜欢，太傻了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, wg有女的干净
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 发展进一步关系也有可能
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那我就杯具了，  10月开始要住旅馆了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 悲剧什么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那个女的代替了你？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 住旅馆，最便宜的6人间也要700一个月
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还不一定订的到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 卖屁股吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:   卖不出去啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 赶快勾搭一个女的
<wujie> pidgin原来无法视频啊
<gebjgd> wujie, skype
<wujie> skype无法登录
<gebjgd> wujie, 天天都能登录，用的刚刚的
<wujie> 我都验证3次了，每次都失败
<moriramar> wujie: 不是說2.6 Pidgin就加入視頻功能了嗎？
<gebjgd> wujie, 吴姐你人品不好
<wujie> pidgin上的视频显示是灰的
<rnimeio> pidgin有视频功能了？真的假的啊
<wujie> 有的
<wujie> 但不知道怎么配置
<rnimeio> 那个版本的
<wujie> Pidgin 2.10.0-1.fc15 
<rnimeio> 哦哦。我这还是老版本
<rnimeio> 木有换新一代啊。呵呵
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: tenzu : testdisk 说我那个盘什么太小什么玩意的，怎么办？
<Evanescence> as
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 如果你在恢复东西就可能说你的目的盘太小，没有足够空间
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 选个大点的地方放回复文件
<moriramar> “超市排长队，轮到我时我跟店员说要买50个套套。结果我后面两个姑娘抿着嘴一阵乱笑。 于是我回头用阴沉的眼神扫了她们一眼，然后又对店员说：“等等，改成52个。”于是整个场面成功Hold住了。”
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你要再拿個盤把那東西整出來不是？testdisk不負責轉換。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我没有恢复东西，我不是拿他修复分区表么？ 他修到最后的时候来给，500GB/465GB 。。。。540GB/504GB.的
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 他扫描到最后的时候就冒了这么个提示
<gebjgd> 郭美美：我就是王军女朋友 我就是他二奶！
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 阿，详细点的信息
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那稍微等一下
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那个，L
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 我是ubuntu初学者，有问题请教，希望大家别嫌我笨，不胜感激 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346422 我在终端输入一个命令，为什么总会出现下面这些代码，请问什么意思？是我软件没安好，还是怎么回事，对您的回答我将不生感激。 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ecell/ui/osogo/glade_compat.py:47: GtkWarning: Unknown ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: log文件他方哪里的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 算了，我再扫一下让他报错吧
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 什麼提示呀……都是你“那個什麼個提示”，我怎麼知道什麼提示……
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不知道，扫一下不少时间的，
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 找不到日誌就最好給個截屏。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我直接扫，选不是VISTA建立的盘，他就会很快的跳出来
<Evanescence> 求一个方法批量删除空目录。谢谢，脚本，find命令，等等都行
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: rmdir *
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 没有recursive选项啊
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: rmdir -p *
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 那个-p和-r不一样。是删除一个目录下的所有目录里的空目录，
<zhiwei> Evanescence: 试试 rm -rf /*
<zhiwei> 这个命令可以删除所有空目录
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: The harddisk (500 GB / 465 GiB) seems too small! (< 542 GB / 504 GiB) Check the harddisk size: HD jumpers settings, BIOS detection...  The following partition can't be recovered:      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors 
<zhiwei> 如果你是普通用户权限，需要这样做： sudo rm -rf /*
<alvin_rxg> lol
<Evanescence> zhiwei: 这个命令看着真不是一般的危险，有-r就很危险，还-f
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  -r是递归删除， -f是删除文件。。。。
<zhiwei> Evanescence: 但是可以满足你的需求，删除所有空目录
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这个命令还好，不是那么危险，我经常用～～～～
<zhiwei> find --type d | xargs rm -rf
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个不是很清楚，猜测是硬盘规则之类的比那个第二个524GB小，所以报错
<alvin_rxg> find . -empty -type d -print | xargs rmdir 
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: find . -empty -type d -print | xargs rmdir 
<Evanescence> zhiwei: 不要说空的，不空的都删了，你要是敢，我也敢给你做一遍
<AsuraLe> moriramar: The harddisk (500 GB / 465 GiB) seems too small! (< 542 GB / 504 GiB) Check the harddisk size: HD jumpers settings, BIOS detection...  The following partition can't be recovered:      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors 
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 啊，就是这个了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 难道这个意思就是标称500G的硬盘实际上有524G？所以。。。？？？？
<Jagdwurst> Evanescence: 其实你只要  rmdir   `find` 就行了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 纯属猜测，我不懂这写，只是看上去是这样的
<zhiwei> 那你就写个脚本吧
<Evanescence> Jagdwurst: 这个命令不错，我建个测试下
<zhiwei> 注意加引号，有些文件名中有空格，使用find时需要多多注意
<Jagdwurst> Evanescence: 注意含有空格的目录名 
<zhiwei> 各位同学，有使用11.10的么？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我两个小时候过来。顺便把你让我下的专辑也带来。
<Jagdwurst> Evanescence:有空格的话用 for i in `find`; do rmdir "$i"; done
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不错
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我还在收拾东西
<Jagdwurst> 洗衣服
<moriramar> 我暈，CodaSet什麼時候關了？
<Evanescence> Jagdwurst: 不行，递归有点问题，比如1/2/3，这样就只能删除目录3，不能删了在删除3之后变成空目录的2，之后是1
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: rmdir 加个 -p 参数
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这问题在国外还真TMD的普遍
<Jagdwurst> Evanescence: 再运行一次，
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 恩加-p可以
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是吧，你那个问题？
<Evanescence> Jagdwurst: -p后可以
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: http://www.google.com.hk/webhp?hl=zh-CN&sourceid=cnhp#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&q=The+harddisk++seems+too+small!+Check+the+harddisk+size:+HD+jumpers+settings%2C+BIOS+detection...&oq=The+harddisk++seems+too+small!+Check+the+harddisk+size:+HD+jumpers+settings%2C+BIOS+detection...&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=14776l14776l10l15872l1l1l0l0l0l0l408l408l4-1l1l0&fp=d3d30df46fe9eda7&b
<alvin_rxg> Star Trek 好看么？…
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个。。。。你用goo.gl缩短网址
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你不能直接点网址么？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那玩意怎么用？
<xclidongbo> http://www.gx22.com/html/27373/
<xclidongbo> 我居然跑了10米
<root__> goo.gl还能用么？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 太长了你的，我用分窗口的IRC，所以宽度太小。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 浏览器直接输入goo.gl
 * root__ 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 哦 反正就是谷歌搜出来了一大堆这个意思
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦，应该能找到办法吧
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: goo.gl/3DQ0N
<leekic> irssi在刷list，怎么终止？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看不懂是啥意思。你找到答案了吗？
<alvin_rxg> leekic: C-C
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=346427
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - OpenBox 应用程序设置问题
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<flh> zhcon tty?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 正在看
<flh> loader 
<WiiW> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Su7dorgkWigJ:https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8994/tickets/6654-dateyesterday-and-datetomorrow-returns-wrong-values+rails+date+tomorrow
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #6654 Date.yesterday and Date.tomorrow returns wrong values - Ruby on Rails - rails
<flh> can't open frame buffer device! ??
<Freebuilder> 鼠标移动有点慢，怎么调快？ OpenBOX 环境。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么开机即自动打开数字小键盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346428 系统：F14 Gnome2.x 安装了numlockx并加入到启动脚本， 无效 ；即使登录桌面在终端里执行numlockx on或者off都没任何反应 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 01th — 2011-09-25 16:44 
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder:  改 xconf， 如果有的话
<Freebuilder>  xset m 1.5 更慢了，还调不回了
<tusooa> echo *
<Freebuilder> 哈哈！ xset m 3 对我合适！
<Freebuilder> 汗！触摸板又太快了！
<widon> vim中什么插件可以查找像 fun("ABC")这样的字符串啊
<WiiW> ctrl+]
<widon> WiiW, ctags只能查找函数定义啊
<widon> WiiW, :cs f t fun("ACB")都不行
<WiiW> widon: grep 不行吗
<widon> WiiW, 在windows下没有grep啊
<WiiW> :vimgrep
<WiiW> 					*:vim* *:vimgrep* *E682* *E683*
<WiiW> :vim[grep][!] /{pattern}/[g][j] {file} ...
<WiiW> 			在文件 {file} ... 里搜索模式 {pattern}，并用匹配结果设
<WiiW> widon: 用ubuntu
<widon> WiiW, vimgrep怎么用啊，我整个项目中查找fun("ABC")
<WiiW> widon: windows有findstr
<widon> WiiW, 公司电脑不能用ubuntu啊
<WiiW> widon:  :help vimgrep
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我把cyhlinder给修改了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 原来只到60800，我刚才重启到BOIS里看了下，给改成了和BIOS里一样的65535
<xtrembull> 在Quassel里面，IRC服务器的端口都是6667，何解？
<jiero> 问下，web界面是不是也很难写啊。
<imtxc> 可以设置 让访问国内站点 不通过VON么？
<imtxc> VPN
<tenzu> 记得vpn是全局代理
<imtxc> 好像是这样。
<imtxc> 用了之后，访问国内站点比较慢。
<tenzu> 似乎看过一个类似内容的帖子,很麻烦的样子
<tenzu> ssh会简单些
<imtxc> 这样啊。。
<xiaobot> 用ssh吧
<yunfan_> jiero: 在么
<imtxc> SSH 好像也都得收费。
<jiero> yunfan 在。
<yunfan_> jiero: 我要玩恐龙快打的修改版 找到个日文版的 如何让xmame 支持日文版的rom内部俄 我默认的只能玩英文的
<jiero> yunfan : 我从不搞模拟器。。。
<jiero> yunfan_  我几乎没有玩街机的历史记录
<AsuraLe> yunfan_: @@ 好像是可以支持日文的吧？
<yunfan_> jiero: 你不是什么游戏都高么
<yunfan_> AsuraLe: 你是在 win32 下吧
<AsuraLe> yunfan_: 你调以下内核参数
<AsuraLe> yunfan_: 难道你是在Linux下玩？ 我以前倒是在win7和xp下玩过～～～～现在对那种玩意已经没兴趣了
<yunfan_> AsuraLe: 我家里没win32 机器
<AsuraLe> yunfan_: xmame有linux版本？
<lerosua> yunfan xmame 可以選語言的。
<lerosua> AsuraLe: xmame就是mame的linux版本。
<AsuraLe> lerosua: 街机的rom有不同的语言版，比如日文版，欧美版，全球版等等
<AsuraLe> lerosua: 哦～～～那木研究过～～～～难道界面完全不一样么？
<yunfan_> lerosua: 怎么整 想起来了 你才是mame 达人
<lerosua> AsuraLe: 這有啥界面，都是命令行的。
<AsuraLe> lerosua: 拿就看看配置里有没有CPU一类的参数
<yunfan_> lerosua:  快说
<lerosua> yunfan 說啥
<AsuraLe> lerosua: 他要修改CPU模拟参数玩日版游戏
<yunfan_> lerosua:  怎么配成日版的
<cfy> ee呢....
<lerosua> yunfan 你的修改版有啥特別的地方啊，就日語支持？
<yunfan_> lerosua: 没什么特别的 就是是 j后最的 我直接运行 就说许多file找不到 明显是bios那些
<lerosua> yunfan 我看是缺了基本的幾個rom文件支持。sp-s2.sp1之類的。你把錯誤發來看看
<lerosua> yunfan 缺少文件和不支持是不同的錯誤。
<yunfan_> lerosua:  关键是缺少的那些文件去哪里搞
<lerosua> yunfan 你哪裏搞到恐龍rom的地方，有下載的。
<yunfan_> lerosua: 没 到处都是带win mame的那种
<lerosua> yunfan 叫你打印錯誤出來
<yunfan_> lerosua: wait
<yunfan_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/91018    lerosua 
<lerosua> yunfan 你這個rom是啥rom，名字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1 你又和肠男搞基了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1 @@
<flh> debian 打开网页慢啊。。。。新系统啊。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 是啊
<jiero> flh:  装载方式不一样。图片站退散
<gebjgd> flh 扯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 羡慕
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  搞什么基？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 正在路上
<lerosua> yunfan 啥恐龍快打，你這rom明顯是三國志
<jiero> gebjgd: : 肠男 是什么？
<gebjgd> jiero 基儿喔
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。算了不懂。
<gebjgd> jiero 你的名字也有基倾向。肠男是 Jagdwurst
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你这个无肠男
<jiero> gebjgd:  哦。这个就是我的中文名贴近英文名的改造。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 裸洁？
<jiero> gebjgd:  类似。
<gebjgd> jiero 很不错的名字。做艺名一定红
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。你猜的那个啊。你找个人用吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 拔掉网线后再插上无法链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346438 大家好 遇到这种情况 不小心碰掉网线，再插上后就无法链接网络了。 插网线的口的灯也不亮了，请问这是怎么回事 如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 shmdu — 2011-09-25 18:12 
<gebjgd> jiero 基儿喔
<gebjgd> jiero 你用就挺好
<Jagdwurst>   gebjgd -> 隔壁见鬼的 ?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你太庸俗了 :D 套用。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 没隔壁
<gebjgd> jiero 裸洁我错了
<jiero> gebjgd:  独门独院？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你改向 ^k^ 认错好了
<gebjgd> jiero 恩
<gebjgd> jiero 一层就一户
<jiero> gebjgd:  这样啊。。。楼梯是在中间还是在侧？
<yunfan> lerosua: 是 我说错名字了 但是关键是那些文件去哪里搞？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  又钩起我找不到房子的伤心事
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=346432&p=2489462#p2489462
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家说说，gparted调整分区，调整到一半系统挂掉了咋办。
<tusooa> Jagdwurst: 你们咋搞的颜色的
<gebjgd> jiero 侧和我们不挨着
<jiero> tusooa: ///直接那个分区挂了。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 你都没点进去额。
<Jagdwurst> tusooa:  每个客户端都不一样
<jiero> tusooa: 不错啊。不是 fat 
<tusooa> jiero: 咋会是fat的额
<jiero> tusooa:  移动硬盘啊。为了没用户权限设置，为了通用。
<tusooa> jiero: 额。
<tusooa> jiero: 又不是移动硬盘
<gebjgd> 靠断线了
<jiero> tusooa:  文件掉了。。。信息。。。胡乱搬走。我也不知道。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我也掉线了
 * Jagdwurst   没掉
<jiero> gebjgd: 讨厌。为啥网络能掉线呢。
<tusooa> jiero: 难道chroot进去emerge -e world
<jiero> tusooa: 努力吧。我是不知道哦。有这种事情，google
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=346441
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 几个鼠标如何分别设置
<gebjgd> jiero 因为我在火车上
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你啥时候过来?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我出去吃午饭去了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  scheisse,  我在火车上只有过山洞的时候有信号， 平原上一点信号都没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 我用的是手机
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 向来有信号
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那你先去吃饭吧
<yunfan_> lerosua: 热呢
<yunfan_> lerosua: 
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 洞里怎么会有信号。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 耗子洞
<jiero> gebjgd:  不陪了。 开溜。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 洞里有基站, 外面都是平原， 一根杆子都看不到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 可怜的娃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 出去蹭饭去了
<cfy> 死ee呢?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 女人那里？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 原来肠男抛弃了你
<AsuraLe> 奇怪了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥我把cylinder的数量增加了，testdisk扫描的速度反而变快了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,不清楚，沒有試過
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现testdisk很强大啊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 早知道，，我恢復文件都是用它
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那为啥你今天早上没告诉我它可以修复分区表？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..我只用過恢復，其他沒有用過。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。你就只用了人家冰山一角的功能。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..看不懂英文，就會教程有的。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 教材除了恢复文件和恢复分区表，还写了可以修复坏道～～
<imtxc> 能有个像迅雷那样的软件 就好了。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 你要迅雷的啥功能？
<imtxc> 不是P2P
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 广告，和一大堆附加功能的没有
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 断点续传？
<imtxc> 恩 是
<imtxc> 是的。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: wget就有
<AsuraLe> imtxc: wget就能断点续传～～～～不需要其他工具了
<imtxc> 哦啊  好的
<imtxc> 嘿嘿 离线下载牛。。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: wget还支持批量下载，过滤，直接到处文档，链接分析..........无数的功能，如果你能看得懂文档的话自己照着做就行
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 好吧。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 而且同时还是ftp工具，这玩意可比迅雷强多了
<imtxc> 额 、、、 谢谢你。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 不过就是不支持p2p，p2p是amule的事情
<imtxc> 不用P2P
<AsuraLe> imtxc: 恩，那就wget，只是现在没有前端～～～～
<imtxc> 是啊 。。。
<imtxc> 恩 谢谢你呢。
<AsuraLe> imtxc: wget好像还是支持后台下载的～～
<imtxc> AsuraLe: 恩，我在看文档。
<hellllo> imtxc: 文档在哪里，我也去看看,man吗
<imtxc> hellllo: --help
<imtxc> 、、
<tenzu> aria2c好用
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome貌似有 迅雷官方支持的插件
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你用过?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 沒有，，我用的是 chrome第三方寫的插件，，迅雷那個，，我想找 小白
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 那就在这儿找吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 看來找不到，，找 M$而且喜歡用 chrome的用戶先
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你去用用吧，，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 明天去了办公室才有win7用
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 好，等你試用，，我圍觀，，我的win7是轉用 升級 bios和更新字體的，，不想裝些垃圾
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 有好处费么?
<tenzu> 鸭酱
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 沒有，，好處是你以後方便用chrome下載 xl的專有協議
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我可以帮忙测试,不过我对吸血雷不感兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯嗯，，
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac243892/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 过去的新闻联播OP弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac242509/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: A片原来也要台词 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 上一个还没buffer出来...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，这两天没跟你打招呼。我病了
<adam8157> roylez_: 肿么了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了我的健康，蛋蛋君好
<roylez_> adam8157: 咳嗽
<adam8157> roylez_: 第一次想知道新闻联播的内容
<adam8157> roylez_: 我嗓子刚好...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> 金嗓子喉爆
<Jakalala> test
<^k^> Jakalala, ....  ㍫ 
<luff> :q
<wml> > Time.now
<^k^> wml, 2011-09-25 20:22:40 +0800
<imtxc> 刚才安装JDK  修改了环境变量
<imtxc> 现在进不了桌面环境了
<Freebuilder> 发现 x 的一大悲剧，被某进程卡死的时候，别的窗口虽然慢点，但鼠标能用，键盘却不能用
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder: xorg？
<imtxc> 没有备份
<imtxc> 哎。。。
<imtxc> 该如何修复呢？
<imtxc> 求救。。
<moriramar> imtxc: 有什麼提示？
<moriramar> imtxc: 把能給的資料都給出來。
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/ppmiij-80611
<imtxc> 把profile 改成这样之后
<imtxc> 就进不了了
<imtxc> 是 大debian amd64
<AsuraLe> NND ，怎么让gedit支持IBUS？
<imtxc>  可以到登录界面
<imtxc> 但是输入用户名密码之后  黑屏 又回到登录界面
<cattail> 有谁再哟你guake ？
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe: xorg 没错
<cattail> 有谁在用guake      ？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ibus 100% 支持 gedit
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder: 那个问题好像是由compiz引起的
<moriramar> imtxc: 先看日誌，有什麼日誌？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 恩，但是我在openbox下。。。。。就没办法了，是不是要装个什么东西？
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe: 我只有 OpenBox
<imtxc> moriramar: 先在是在liveusb
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 去寫環境變量，然後啟動ibus-daemon -rx
<wml>  fuck, Can't use fcitx in byobu
<moriramar> ibus-daemon -rxd
<imtxc> moriramar: 好的
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder: 纯openbox？ 加了xcompmgr?
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<moriramar> imtxc: 原來的文件系统掛載上，打開各種log看看。
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe: 纯
<imtxc> moriramar: 好
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder: 纯openbox应该不会有这个问题了，xcompmgr会出这个问题，如果没弄好的
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe: 一旦某程序死掉， xterm 都不能输入命令了
<moriramar> 重啟下，奶奶的，看個youtube這麼累。速度出國了再來支持我黨領導了。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 找不到。。。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 难道TMD其他的都不需要就gedit非要这样？
<imtxc> 哪位朋友可以贴下 /etc/profile 我对比一下么？
<imtxc> 谢谢大家。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: gedit的输入法环境变量怎么写？
<imtxc> moriramar: 刚才看了，#source /etc/profile 出错
<imtxc> syntax error: unexpected end of  file
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=346459
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - pidgin 没声音
<imtxc> 可以麻烦帮忙贴份 profile 我对比一下么？
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/7gh200-80612
<imtxc> 我的这个 被我改错了。
<imtxc> 进不了gnome了。
<moriramar> imtxc: 等下
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我給你看下我的。
<imtxc> moriramar: 恩 谢谢。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"
<moriramar> GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 环境变量是ibus
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 其他的都可以正常切换，就是gedit不行
<moriramar> imtxc: # The default umask is now handled by pam_umask. 這一行上面的幾行有點問題。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 总不至于是因为我没有gnome的im-switch的原因吧？
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 從命令行啟動gedit看看切換輸入法的時候有沒有什麼錯誤提示。另外檢查下有沒有捷徑鍵衝突。
<wml> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/g6qs13-80613
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 是切换不了，我在gedit的input-method 那里强行换成 X Input Mehthonds 之后可以用按的方式切换，但是切换了后只能输一个字，
<imtxc> wml: 谢谢，好像和我的一样啊。。
<ilovezoe> test
<^k^> ilovezoe, ....  ㍬ 
<moriramar> AsuraLe: ……不知道了。話說你用gvim吧……
<moriramar> imtxc: 不一样：   fi/etc/profile fi /etc/profile 這種地方是怎麼回事？
<moriramar> imtxc: 25-27行
<ilovezoe> test again.
<ilovezoe> 不错不错.
<imtxc> 我仔细看看
<moriramar> Cherrot: 來了？
<Cherrot> moriramar: 来了~
<zkwlx> 问个git 的问题，我向google code提交源码，出现这个错误：error: gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the push function. while accessing https://code.google.com/p/my-mms-reader/info/refs
<zkwlx> fatal: HTTP request failed
<zkwlx> 有人知道怎么解决吗？
<moriramar> Cherrot: 繼續中午的問題吧？您下載數據中Kad:ed2k的比值大概是多少？謝謝了。
<moriramar> zkwlx: 這個……
<step2by> 请问有人知道学习算法导论需要什么基础知识么？
<moriramar> zkwlx: 不會和最近的TLS被破解有關吧？
<Cherrot> moriramar: 我看看哈
<imtxc> moriramar: wml:谢谢谢谢
<moriramar> step2by: 需要初中數學。
<moriramar> imtxc: 怎麼了？
<zkwlx> moriramar, 不会吧。。。。。
<imtxc> moriramar: 按照那个改好了。
<step2by> 额。。
<moriramar> zkwlx: 你要看人家小學生准備計算機奥賽都用這本書了，去看吧少年。
<imtxc> 按照  wml 贴 的那份  改好了。
<zkwlx> moriramar, 我知道你发错了。。。
<moriramar> step2by: 打給你的，不好意思。
<imtxc> wml: 谢谢你呢。
<moriramar> zkwlx: 嗯，發錯了。
<moriramar> imtxc: 嗯，下次不要亂改了，中间按了兩個/etc/profile把語法搞壞了。
<moriramar> zkwlx: 有可能喲，這種時候TLS握手出問題，總讓人想到些東西……
<imtxc> moriramar: 是的，安装jdk  不知道什么时候不小心加了。
<moriramar> step2by: 不要私聊。對我說話打mo後按Tab
<Cherrot> moriramar: 貌似以前的统计数据都不保存……
<zkwlx> imtxc, 装jdk动profile干啥，少动那个，要改就bashrc
<step2by> moriramar, 哦 
<imtxc> zkwlx: 安装jdk 的教程上 这么说的
<zkwlx> moriramar, 这个真但疼
<Cherrot> moriramar: 帮不了你了……
<zkwlx> imtxc, 老师还教你在windows上装呢，尽信书则无书
<imtxc> zkwlx: 好吧，记得以前用JDK 的bin 安装之后，不用配置的。
<imtxc> 我就按找到的资料上操作了
<zkwlx> imtxc, 我就是用bin装的，就是配置点tools和classpath
<moriramar> Cherrot: ……現在都新數據了？
<moriramar> zkwlx: 哎……
<zkwlx> moriramar, 还是打包成zip上传吧，哎。。。。
<moriramar> zkwlx: 悲劇呀。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 现在没有资源在下载，就没有统计数据了……资源下完后就自动被移出下载列表了
<qinglingquan>  视频转换一般用什么软件？
<moriramar> Cherrot: 不是，統計那欄都沒的？
<zkwlx> qinglingquan, ffmpeg
<qinglingquan> zkwlx: 有基于图形前端的吗？avidemux怎么样？
<zkwlx> qinglingquan, 印象中好像有，不过忘了....
<qinglingquan> zkwlx: :)谢谢
<zkwlx> qinglingquan, 不谢：D
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: mencoder?
<yunfan> spring那个地图放哪个目录下 
<qinglingquan> ilovezoe: mencoder是基于命令行的吧？有点麻烦
<moriramar> qinglingquan: ffmpeg吧，雖然是命令行，但是命令選項很規矩
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: 是基于命令行的...
<step2by> \quit
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 哦，好的
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> yunfan: 你也开始玩kp了
<tusooa> ？
<yunfan> tusooa: zero-k
<yunfan> tusooa: 快说 地图放哪里
<moriramar> qinglingquan: ffmpeg 有個要求，轉碼的參數要寫在轉換文件之前，比如 ffmepg -vcodec libx264 -acodec copy -in 輸入文件.mp4 輸出文件.mp4
<tusooa> ~/.spring/maps/
<tusooa> yunfan: kp的网页上都有的
<yunfan> tusooa: 满眼英文 那个springlobby真烂
<tusooa> yunfan: 那kp,似乎都没有敌 我的区分，都一个颜色，很难看
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 这样最好,alias一下就简单多了。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 嗯。參數什麼的都很規矩，看man ffmpeg就行了。 
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 好的，我看看文档:)
<tusooa> echo *;echo *;echo *
<tusooa> say for glob *;
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<yunfan> tusooa: 我说了我是玩zk
<yunfan> tusooa: 这个zk不错 明天我就去买显示器 开完
<tusooa> yunfan: 大约都一样的。吾在liveusb里，调整分区。
<moriramar> yunfan: zk？
<yunfan> moriramar: zero-k.info
<yunfan> .org?
<yunfan> tusooa: 怎么可能一样
<tusooa> yunfan: 都是用的spring
<yunfan> tusooa: 那大家都用x86 有的人用win32有的人用lin 能一样么
<tusooa> yunfan: 额
<tusooa> yunfan: 你去试试。
<tusooa> yunfan: 能用就行
<yunfan> tusooa: 我试了能用 界面还不错 就是我的电视机对vga只支持到640x480 菜单都挤到一块了 所以要去买个显示器
<tusooa> yunfan: 你用电视做显示器的？？？
<tusooa>  :em20  :em20  :em20  
<yunfan> tusooa: bingo
<tusooa> yunfan: 你bingo啥。吾晕了你就bingo...
<yunfan> tusooa: 额 你没上过学？
<moriramar> tusooa: 首先，Pidgin下看到的就是：em20
<yunfan> 现在显示器怎么这么便宜 诶
<moriramar> tusooa: 其次，yunfan bingo的是說他就是用電視作顯示器
<yunfan> 你们谁知道有没有1k以内的 可以旋转的屏幕
<missing> (^o^)
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪
<missing> 疼疼好
<tenzu> missing: 这么晚才来
<missing> 今晚公审ee吗
<xiangfu> http://www.chinaopensourceweek.org/show_news.asp?id=14&nid=18
<missing> 手机上的哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Program-China Open Source Week
<xiangfu> "2011中国开源周（北京）邀请及演讲主题征集"
<xiangfu> 如果有人有兴趣，可以看看
<tenzu> missing: 神不在吧
<tusooa> yunfan: :em20 是论坛的smilie
<AsuraLe> moriramar: NND ，
<missing> 哦有啥好事不
<yunfan> tusooa: 我晓得 em是emotion的缩写
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 搞定了，因为我的gedit版本是3.0.3 ,所以似乎要装Ibus-gtk3
<tenzu> missing: 好事就是你们国庆有假,我没有
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 要不就是要装ibus-python
<missing> 手机不方便打字，你背判祖国理应有此下场哈哈
<missing> 走人了晚安各位
<Cherrot> moriramar: 说的就是统计 我用MLDonkey 
<Jakalala>  > "cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！\n" * 9
<^k^> Jakalala, cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！ cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！ cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！ cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！ cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快！ cern说：中微子跑
<moriramar> Cherrot: 這樣，不好意思了。
<Cherrot> ...
<Jakalala> cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快
<Cherrot> moriramar: :)
 * Jakalala cern说：中微子跑得比光速还快
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 比光速快的东西出现了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: CERN说的
<Cherrot> Jakalala: 可以时光旅行了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 知道了。。很正常，，光速不應該被恆定的
<yunfan> Jakalala: 比光速还快的东西是 系统缆线速度 lol
<Jakalala> Cherrot: einstein的理论错了
<Jakalala> yunfan: ...
<Cherrot> Jakalala: 如果比光速还快，那它不就是来到了未来？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我们可以穿越了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 你去你的，我去我的。。就這樣，，
<Jakalala> Cherrot: einstein错了
<Cherrot> Jakalala: o
<CyrusYzGTt> administrator_§ 人妖 maya你來了
<administrator_> 我是新来的
<Cherrot> 新来的都知道加下划线了……
<administrator_> 问问你们：在Ubuntu 11.10中为何Compiz占用的内存超过200M？
<Jakalala> Cherrot  CyrusYzGTt  yunfan  我们可以推倒近代物理，从牛顿的力学重新开始
<Cherrot> administrator_: 是不是内存溢出？ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 還不如從 陰陽五行學說開始
<yunfan> Jakalala: 其实爱因斯坦只是假设整个宇宙系统里有某个东西速度最快的 以此为基础推演整个系统 现在证明光速不是最快的 无非是换个别的东西代入进去而已
<yunfan> 不管怎么样 光速终于被证明不是总线速度了 不过也许是宇宙升级了一次
<administrator_> 不是，我用了一段时间后Compiz占用的内存也一直跟着增大
<DawnFantasy> 不可被超越的速度。。就是爱因斯坦的假设。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是吞噬了其他宇宙，，
<Cherrot> administrator_: 不清楚 我11.04 。当时是和一个系统指示器软件冲突导致内存溢出
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 是主人花了点钱升级了下主板
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 其实咱们早就换主板了 你不知道而已
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 絕對不是，，應該 加了 GPU (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<DawnFantasy> 南桥北桥升级了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 主板沒有換，，宇宙主板向前 向後 兼容 -/+64維的事物
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt  yunfan 神奇的世界
<yunfan> 哼哼 
<yunfan> Jakalala: 都是1和0而已
<yunfan> 正负电子而已
<Jakalala> yunfan: 你是谁的马甲？
<yunfan> 额 这不是马甲
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 陰爻 和 陽爻
<Jakalala> yunfan: jfy1978?
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 1987
<SkyHacker> ooo
<Jakalala> yunfan: 你是jfy1987?
<zkwlx> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 是 jfyl987
<SkyHacker> 哇，第一次来
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: maya那个人妖怎么跑了？
<SkyHacker> 大家好啊~
<Cherrot> Jakalala: maya为啥成人妖了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 別理他，他是在逃避現實。。
<Jakalala> Cherrot: 他是个猥琐大数
<Cherrot> Jakalala: soga~
<SkyHacker> = =
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: yunfan是谁的马甲？
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 你能不能將 天道也黑了。。天道很壞的，運行都自己繞行
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 是 jfyl987
<SkyHacker> ....我要是这么厉害就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 你的 nick 很強大。。
<SkyHacker> 呵呵~~
<SkyHacker> 首先改个霸气的名字，再写霸气的技术
<Jakalala> SkyHacker: 你不是叫天空黑客吗？你应该能黑了天道吧
<SkyHacker> å­¦
<DawnFantasy> UniHack ：D
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ DaoHacker
<SkyHacker> 平时都没发现ubuntu中文有聊天室，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora御空飛過
<Jakalala> SkyHacker: 你帮我把度娘黑了吧
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪我遇到了个神奇的事情啊，跟教材完全不一样啊 
<SkyHacker> 。。。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> 黑了功夫网 度娘还活的长吗
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗，管我啥事？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 分区表错了——空间大小对的那个里面的文件列表是错的，文件列表对的那个，空间大小是错的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 神奇吧～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 是 神經
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 折腾帝……
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 。。。。又不是我想。。。。微软干的事情。。。。
<Jakalala> Cherrot: 功夫网是？
<Cherrot> Jakalala: GFW
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ Game For Windows ..(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<SkyHacker> 还是不懂。。。功夫网
<DawnFantasy> 你会懂的。。。
<Cherrot> 我移民火星了？
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: Green FireWall
<zkwlx> 你是移民地球了
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺
<DawnFantasy> 人家是归球。
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 绿坝防火墙，明白了么
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt  Cherrot  ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Cherrot> SkyHacker: 金盾工程？ 方校长？ 明白了么？
<SkyHacker> 。。。。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: you're wrong
<zkwlx> 貌似没有绿的意思.....
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 差不多～～～反正都那回事
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: great fire wall . Not green fire wall . And 它跟绿霸无关
<AsuraLe> 好吧～～
<Cherrot> Jakalala: 较起真来了 嘿嘿:)
<DawnFantasy> 就是保护我们的墙嘛。唉。。
<DawnFantasy> 无墙不成家。谁家不是用墙磊起来的，，（除了落地窗的。。。）
<zkwlx> 哎....保护我们啊
<DawnFantasy> haha
<Jakalala> ...
<SkyHacker> = =
<Iansun_> ....
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你用的是啥手机！
 * zkwlx 要断网了
<qinglingquan> 断网？
<Cherrot> 断电吧
<SkyHacker> 学生？
<zkwlx> 我宿舍不断电，只断网
<zkwlx> SkyHacker, 恩
<Cherrot> zkwlx: 折腾交换机么这不是……
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 很烂的手机，怎么了？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 只能接打电话的山寨
<zkwlx> Cherrot, 电信的校园宽带，脑残被
 * Cherrot 回寝睡觉
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我想换个手机，推荐个呗
<SkyHacker> zkwlx 我也是 
<zkwlx> SkyHacker, 快不是了，哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U盘无法写入，只读 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346478 今天准备修改电纸书里的文档-PDF字体太小，结果发现作为U盘打开的电纸书变成只读属性无法修改。 如下：error.png（不知道为什么文件大小也居然变成TB级别的了……,不知道是否正常。） error1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ctrl-fairy — 2011-09-25 22:37 
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 最近没研究，有钱的话换个iphone或者Htc吧
<DawnFantasy> 路上不是iphone就是htc了。。。
<zkwlx> Jakalala, 要是android就摩托或google的吧，亲生的好
<SkyHacker> 这个聊天室应该有命令的吧？
<zkwlx> .......
<onway> 这个聊天室怎么用呢？
<zkwlx> 不会吧
<SkyHacker> 第一次来
<zkwlx> 哦，上网搜IRC
<onway> 好主意
<SkyHacker> good
<DawnFantasy> 聊天室，就是聊天比较好
<onway> 怎么这么多人在线都没说话呢
<Jakalala> ...
<rock_> 没啥话题
<onway> 那干嘛要在线呢？
<onway> 又不是挂Q
<SkyHacker> ->onway;hi
 * zkwlx 拜拜everyone
<zkwlx> 晕，咋还没断网。。。。
<DawnFantasy> :D
<zkwlx> :D
<rock_> :D
<zkwlx2> 有手机就是好
<onway> clear
<SkyHacker1> :)
<SkyHacker1> HI
<^k^> SkyHacker1, 好  ㍯ 
<SkyHacker1> 呵呵，原来pidgin可以用这个
<linsux> 靠，女的问我要A片
<SkyHacker1> ......
<linsux> 女炮友问我要A片，哈哈
<rechael> 问片是假 
<rechael> 没说出来的是真
<linsux> 这个第一次见面就搞过了，现在吵着要我买套打炮，哈哈
<SkyHacker> .............
<linsux> 不吹牛
<SkyHacker> irc不可以发图片....
<linsux> 你想发甚么图啊
<SkyHacker> 别想歪哦~
<SkyHacker> 如果有问题有时只是说很难说清楚~~
<SkyHacker> empathy的聊天界面跟iphone的短信差不多喔，呵呵
<yunfan> linsux: ??
<linsux> ？？
<SkyHacker> ？？
<Jagdwurst> ？？
<linsux> 啥问题啊
<linsux> 我只是说说我的女网友，不行吗
<SkyHacker> 呵呵~
<linsux> 说不定她也是用Linux看a片的呢
<SkyHacker> 哇，你女网友用linux这么in的？
<linsux> 很in的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞基呢？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<SkyHacker> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 小别胜新婚啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 基友重逢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在 archlinux 有大问题吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 什么问题都没有。稳定的要死
<alvin_rxg> 这边有几个软件要换新的，混合源升级的话，牵一发而动全身啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那就试试看啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 反正我的dockstar从来不升级
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 一直stable
<SkyHacker> /home/skyhacker/图片/google.png
<gebjgd> SkyHacker 时刻有哈厕客忍
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: distrowatch 上边， archlinux 的 点击率 还在上升……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 都是我点击的
<SkyHacker> 这个irc好好玩哦~
<gebjgd> SkyHacker 你新来的？
<SkyHacker> 嗯嗯，今晚才来的
<gebjgd> SkyHacker 发裸照或者交保护费
<SkyHacker> = =
<SkyHacker> irc能发图片么？
<gebjgd> SkyHacker 否则不让你发连续超过5行
<SkyHacker> - -！
<gebjgd> SkyHacker imagebin.org
<gebjgd> SkyHacker 不信你试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 明天早上老婆就到家了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 注意精产量
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 快有半个月没见了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 很充足。蓄势待发
<alvin_rxg> wow
<alvin_rxg> 一晚20次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不在次数。在于技巧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 求教
<DawnFantasy> 持久。。。。如数据库一般。。
 * gebjgd 吐。看到两姑娘的肚腩了
<gebjgd> DawnFantasy 也不在持久。在技巧
<gebjgd> DawnFantasy 打完女方烦他手淫
 * DawnFantasy 只是描述数据库。嘿嘿。
<gebjgd> DawnFantasy 很霸气的名字
<DawnFantasy> 没 skyhacker好
<DawnFantasy> hiahia
<helloworld> 这么过奖？
<gebjgd> helloworld 荷兰咯我日来的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你现在住哪儿呢？
<alvin_rxg> 德国
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 学生公寓？还是私房？
<alvin_rxg> 私房
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 和几个人一起？
<alvin_rxg> 3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 4人wg?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 够热闹的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 都是中国人？
<alvin_rxg> 3人 wg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 就你一个男的？
<alvin_rxg> 都男的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那一定很乱
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 学生公寓没申请下来吧
<helloworld> 两位工作啦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 早就和你说了。提前半年
<alvin_rxg> 没。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 除非你能找到nachmieter
<gebjgd> helloworld 工作了。怎么了？
<helloworld> 没怎么，那你是做linux相关的工作吗？
<gebjgd> helloworld linux c/c++
<helloworld> gebjgd 哇~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 推荐你去住学生公寓。一个人比较划算
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这事肯定的。
<alvin_rxg> 这是肯定的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 想来就来想走就走
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 2人同住还好。3人事情就复杂了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 搬家
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没事的，房东已经说好了。可以随便找人 nach。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 现在申请学生公寓
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 是中国人常租户？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不算吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 反正我是不喜欢和中国人很多人一起住
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 麻烦
<helloworld> .......
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是很烦。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 比我还农民
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我早就知道了
<gebjgd> 水电费电话费说不清道不明的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近这没人问 archlinux 的问题吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 都自觉还行。但是不自觉的太多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 没人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 过于稳定
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: debian 很稳定，就是有两三个软件包想要新的……
<helloworld> 想更新但更新不了？
<alvin_rxg> helloworld: 所谓的牵一发而动全身
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 回来吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还是arch 舒服
<helloworld> 额....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg testing都稳定。何况stable乎
<helloworld> 我还以为这里都用ubuntu呢~
<gebjgd> helloworld 这里没人用ubuntu
<helloworld> - -！
<gebjgd> helloworld 倒是所有人都用过ubuntu
<helloworld> 为什么会这样的....被打击了
<gebjgd> helloworld 因为有更好的发行版
<helloworld> 额.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你还不上gnome3试试看
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你以前不是很期待么
<helloworld> 这么执着？
<alvin_rxg> 以前是想了解它的 task pooper。现在它放弃了
<helloworld> 我在fedora里用过~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 现在就是纯gui show没啥新玩意
<alvin_rxg> 那算了
<gebjgd> 你什么包要新的？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-26 00:35:05 +0800
<alvin_rxg> Time.now
<alvin_rxg> > Help
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你也不睡
<alvin_rxg> > s
<alvin_rxg> > d
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 不要玩机器人
<alvin_rxg> > d
<alvin_rxg> d
<alvin_rxg> >b
<alvin_rxg> > b
<alvin_rxg> > 1+2
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 3
<Jakalala> tt wiki
<Jakalala> g wiki
<Jakalala>  > G wiki
<Jakalala>  > d
<Jakalala>  > Help
<^k^> Jakalala, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<Jakalala>  > b hi
<Guest59579> quit
<Jakalala> 't wiki
<Jakalala> .g wiki
<Jakalala>  > g.wiki
<Jakalala>  > g wiki
<Jakalala>  > 5+1
<^k^> Jakalala, 
<Jakalala>  > g 'hi'
<Jakalala>  > gg hi
<Jagdwurst> 难道说我断网了?
<MeaCulpa_> `new
<gebjgd> ofan, 米国未来移民好
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 米国过两年就属于第三世界了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 为什么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 经济和生产力撑不住几年了
<gebjgd> ofan, 听到没
<gebjgd> ofan, 还是回国吧
<ofan> ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 我是来拯救米国的
<Jagdwurst> ofan:    lol
<gebjgd> ofan, 你还是拯救你自己吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 回国就被拯救了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 恩
<gebjgd> ofan, 党疼国爱的
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你怎么不会
<ofan> 回
<gebjgd> ofan, 老婆没毕业呢
<gebjgd> ofan, 家里也不要我了
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 又在骗取同情的眼泪了
<knownbad> 陪老妈子吃饭去
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 米人了
<Jagdwurst> 𥸪
<ofan> - -
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fivesheep> knownbad: 真是好孩子
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 等老婆来了就不理老妈子了
<^k^>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-17
<archl> 早安 超人们
<stardiviner> archl: good morning, 少年
<archl> stardiviner:  早，美女
<stardiviner> archl: 这么早, 干啥呢?
<archl> stardiviner: 我变家里蹲了
<stardiviner> archl: 恩, 挺好的
<archl> stardiviner:  嗯嗯。
<stardiviner> archl: 吃早饭了没?
<archl> stardiviner: 吃了。
<stardiviner> archl: 做早操了没? 看太阳了没?
<archl> stardiviner: 没有早操。太阳在远处，只见其光。
<stardiviner> archl: 我这里太阳都升的很高了...
<archl> stardiviner: 对啊。很高了。但是建筑能挡住它的本体——
<stardiviner> archl: 家里蹲需要阳光的, 眼睛接受阳光, 自然补充眼睛里的那啥啥
<archl> stardiviner: 直射？
<archl> lol
<stardiviner> archl: 你在背面?
<archl> stardiviner: 不，是侧面
<archl> 中午才能看见吧。
<archl> 南方人～
<archl> 啊哈哈
<stardiviner> archl: 应该不是直射, 简单说就是户外活动, 接受阳光, 不过在阳光下坐一会也是一样的
<stardiviner> archl: 还有在侧面的房子的?
<archl> stardiviner: 额。折射的不算的话，那么肯定是直射了
<stardiviner> archl: 一般都是向阳和背面啊, 房子都不是直对太阳的, 是有一个斜角的
<archl> stardiviner:  南方不是坐南朝北的建设住宅吧。
<archl> stardiviner: 随意的
<stardiviner> archl: 那肯定是反射了
<archl> stardiviner: 就当反射好了。全是灰尘在帮忙
<stardiviner> archl: 早上啥太阳不是挺暖和的么? 再说现在天气开始转凉了
<archl> stardiviner: 我倒是喜欢太阳下晒，但是我在市中心，太吵，太繁杂，不想出去了
<stardiviner> archl: 也是, 市中心就是很没劲
 * tryit 早啊
<archl> stardiviner: 嗯嗯。我希望有入耳式的纯耳塞卖呢。
<archl> stardiviner: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007GX83GC/
<Guest13414> archl,啥网址y 3M 1110子弹型防噪音耳塞10副装（带线 使用方便 经济实惠 防止噪音，保护听力）-家居-亚马逊
<stardiviner> archl: 我喜欢大的那种耳机, 把耳朵罩住
<archl> stardiviner: 我也喜欢，但是重量/体积啥的很难找准
<stardiviner> archl: 这个我倒是不考虑
<archl> stardiviner:  你戴上3小时就知道了。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 累了就拿下来歇歇
<archl> stardiviner: 再换上入耳式耳塞
 * archl 笑
<stardiviner> archl: 主要是小的耳机不够强悍, 我喜欢耳机挂在脖子上, 想听的时候戴上也方便
<archl> stardiviner: 我只是用来挡噪音的，不是让其发声啊
<stardiviner> archl: 哈哈, 那直接戴耳塞
<archl> stardiviner:  现在双重的了。音量降低 30db
<archl> stardiviner: 戴上入耳式然后再戴上头戴式。
<stardiviner> archl: 估计耳朵会很难受, 我就觉得入耳式很难受
<archl> stardiviner:  恩。多个小时会的，我这个有5种硅套大小，我选了中等的
<metbsd> 今天天气真好
<archl> metbsd: 全球天气图拿出来
<stardiviner> archl: 我是那种长时间戴耳机的人, 虽然有意识的听音乐的时间占总时间不超过30%
<dwjie> hao
<archl> stardiviner:  你能看明白 apache 的手册吗？
<stardiviner> archl: 没看过
<archl> stardiviner:  哦，好的。谢
<stardiviner> archl: 用nginx?
<archl> stardiviner:  nginx 不支持。恩。可以用 lighttpd
<stardiviner> archl: 是啊, lighttp也是不错的
<stardiviner> archl: 啥东东nginx不支持?
<stardiviner> archl: dukuwiki?
<dwjie`> wiki
<archl> stardiviner:  恩。
<archl> stardiviner: 额。好像可以。dokuwiki的 wiki可能需要更新了
 * tryit 谁熟悉gtk，请教个问题
<MeaCulpa> archl: 为啥啥都西都要直接上nginx
<MeaCulpa> archl: nginx只是个反向代理嘛，做好自己该作的即可
<archl> MeaCulpa:  我都不理解。反正我都不了解。
<cherrot> archl: nginx干嘛？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 也就没准备换。可是。。。apache的说测看不懂啊。
<cherrot> archl: 听说配置起来很相似
<archl> cherrot:  只是stardiviner 提到的，他应该是熟悉
<archl> cherrot:  我直接用默认的。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 反正我就觉得啥都用nginx是股歪风
<cherrot> archl: 哦
<stardiviner> archl: 我是安装过两次, 尝试过配置, 但是五次配置中只有2次成功的. 比如配置支持有些格式的图片, gzip压缩之类的, 还有virtualhost之类的
<xinchi> nginx是啥
<ofan> archl: 你在搞毛？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  不知道。
<archl> ofan: 蹲点。
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: Engine-X
<archl> stardiviner:  呃。那些配置我都没搞过。
<stardiviner> archl: 其实不难的, 关键就是你感觉懂了, 然后去配置, 就是怎么都弄不好, 也不知道是哪里错了, 不像程序那样可以调试.
<stardiviner> archl: 看log是可以, 但是看不懂log啊, 对web不是很懂
<archl> stardiviner:  觉得，就是很耗费时间。
<stardiviner> archl: 但是你想要网站支持, 就是得自己配置啊, 其实nginx网张上是有几个例子的
<archl> stardiviner: 恩。我需要在 6个月内，学会作为一个网站QA的基本能力。
<stardiviner> archl: 那还不容易, 基本能力肯定没问题, 6个月
<stardiviner> archl: 先要找到一些基础的资料和中阶的资料, 然后挂在IRC或者社区里,遇到问题问, 这样就可以有基本能力了, (我觉得是)
<archl> stardiviner: 恩
<cherrot> archl: 那环境的配置其实并不重要
<cherrot> archl: apache nginx 随便什么 可以用就行了
<Guest13414> 新 因特网相关软件 • 继迅雷离线改了认证方式后，Linux下还有可以用wget或者curl进行下载的离线资源吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387280 不得以，又在Win下安装了迅雷的客户端，Linux下还有可用的离线下载方式吗？（不安装客户端） 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2012-09-17 9:12
<archl> cherrot: 好的。需要基本的看明白。 apache 的文档的例子我真的看不懂。
<cherrot> archl: 不需要这么深入嘛  我直接按ubuntu.org.cn的wiki来的
<mayli_opera> DickServices: test
<mayli_opera> > Time
<mayli_opera> hello
<mayli_opera> test
<mayli_opera> ¸Ð¾õOperaÒ²ÄÜËãÊÇÉñÆ÷ÁË£¬ÏÖÔÚÒ²¿ªÊ¼Ö§³ÖÀ©Õ¹ÁË
<Guest13414> mayli_opera say: 感觉Opera也能算是神器了，现在也开始支持扩展了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mayli_opera> ÚÀ£¿ÎÒÕâÀïgbºÍutf8¶¼ÏÔʾÕý³££¬Ã»ÓÐÂÒÂ룬ºÜÆæ¹Ö
<Guest13414> mayli_opera say: 诶？我这里gb和utf8都显示正常，没有乱码，很奇怪 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<onlylove> apache源代码里面的例子很简单……
<mayli_opera> mayli_opera: test
<onlylove> 如果就是配置文件的话
<huntxu> mayli_opera: /charset utf8
<huntxu> mayli_opera: 你能看到utf8的话那是opera自动识别了
<mayli_opera> opera -> CHARSET Unknown command
<cfy> erc无压力，自动识别
<mayli_opera> huntxu: unable to set the charset in Opera/Windows
<huntxu> mayli_opera: 设置 outgoing那里选default-encoding
 * mayli_opera linus-torvalds³öÏÖÔÚÁË#ubuntuƵµÀ
<Guest13414> mayli_opera say: ACTION linus-torvalds出现在了#ubuntu频道 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<huntxu> 没记错的话
<onlylove> 围观去
<mayli_opera> huntxu: ûÕÒµ½
<Guest13414> mayli_opera say: huntxu: 没找到 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<huntxu> mayli_opera: 设置你邮件和irc账户那里，选中账户点编辑，第三个选项卡
<huntxu> mayli_opera: 你太懒了
<mayli_opera> huntxu: 我一直是在首选项里找的……
<pylaurent> Test
<Guest13414> pylaurent, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<pylaurent> iPad
<pylaurent> 打错。。。
<pylaurent> 早上好
<onlylove> 早
<onlylove> KK只会整点啊
<onlylove> 9点59也算9点……
<pylaurent> 点点点
<mayli_opera> 有没有人使用ipv6连接进来了？
<onlylove> 么有v6的网
 * DickServices test
<mayli_opera> DickServices: test back
<Tony_Shi> 为什么我输入 /join ubuntu-cn 返回not connected to server
<Tony_Shi> join命令应该怎么用?
<Tony_Shi> 哪位能解释一下吗?
<onlylove> 频道名前面有#
<jusss> ofan: 。
<Tony_Shi> 可以了,谢谢
<jusss> ofan: c编译器把内存划分为几个区域
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 估计今天就有第1000个访客了...
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 手机怎么放flv？
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 1000有獎？
<huntxu> roylez_: mxplayer，android上有這個 = =
<hamo_aha> roylez_: android自带的那个播放器貌似不能放flv
<onlylove> 什么站点？不是dooloo吧
<jusss> roylez_: 浏览器支持吧
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 去仓库里装一个
<roylez_> huntxu: N9直接就播了，android费劲
<huntxu> roylez_: 裝個app而已費啥勁...
<roylez_> huntxu: decoder呢？
<jusss> hamo_aha: c编译器把内存划分几个区域
<roylez_> huntxu: 我不知道自己手机到底是armv6还是armv7的
<huntxu> roylez_: 英文不懂
<roylez_> huntxu: 解码器
<huntxu> roylez_: 單詞我懂...
<huntxu> roylez_: 你問什麽我不懂
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 当然有奖啦...不过你得想办法把你自己标记成1000才行
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 解码器那些播放器都带的
<hamo_aha> jusss: 编译器？
<huntxu> roylez_: 終端cat /proc/cpuinfo = =
<jusss> hamo_aha: 就是局部变量 字符串之类的存储在什么地方
<huntxu> roylez_: 我的armv7,你的應該不會比我的低
<ofan> jusss: heap stack
<roylez_> huntxu: 没装decoder也能播了，不管了
<hamo_aha> jusss: 哦..这个...全局变量和静态变量放bss段，局部变量放栈里面，malloc的放堆里面
<roylez_> huntxu: 终端....
<hamo_aha> roylez_: android有终端的，out席
<huntxu> roylez_: 難道挫n9沒有terminal app麽
<jusss> hamo_aha: 那字符串呢
<hamo_aha> jusss: 字符串的话，放data
<jusss> hamo_aha: 那有code段吗
<archl> huntxu:  这个大概没有，只是内置的。
<onlylove> 越来越像汇编了……
<hamo_aha> jusss: 没有，由于历史的原因，记录代码的段叫text
<jusss> hamo_aha: 这些东西啥上面会讲
<hamo_aha> jusss: 这个...
<jusss> hamo_aha: ？
<onlylove> 编译原理什么的应该有吧
<hamo_aha> jusss: CSAPP吧...我在这上面看到的
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 编译原理不是讲这个的
<DickServices> onlylove: hamo_aha 这应该是os课讲的吧
<hamo_aha> DickServices: 如果非要找一个门课的话，确实os是最接近的
<archl> huntxu: 握手，我20年来都一直想吃草。
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 老师好
 * adam8157_ 去看linkers and loaders吧, 答疑解惑 醍醐灌顶
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 尼玛...还穿马甲...Guest41932 这个就是你吧...
<archl> adam8157_:  回北京时买到潍坊的票吧。
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 裸姐跟你约X呢...
<adam8157_> archl: 我看看机票钱
<adam8157_> archl: 188... 果然很便宜
<adam8157_> archl: 我定了什么时候回京再说...
<DickServices> hamo_aha: 不过貌似os也不是讲这个的，只是涉及了一些，最正的应该是汇编课讲的
<Guest13414> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助：我的服务器为联想R520有双网卡，都连接上了网线，为何只获得到一个IP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387282 求助：我的服务器为联想R520有双网卡，都连接上了网线，为何只获得到一个IP Code: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:81:d8:39:09           i …
<huntxu> adam8157_: 北京到濰坊要坐灰機？
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 周末rh的网老坏
 * hamo_aha 壕的一个特点就是想什么时候上班就什么时候上班... cc adam8157_ 
<onlylove> 蛋蛋果然壕
 * huntxu 壕的另一個特點是不管多遠都是灰機... cc adam8157_ 
<adam8157_> huntxu: 貌似潍坊也有高铁... 俺们威海真是搓啊
<Oooops> linuxgame-cn
 * DickServices 这里有女生么？
<archl> DickServices: 这里男的当女的用，女的当男的用
<archl> DickServices: 把我当人妖看也可以呃
<hamo_aha> archl: 裸姐，我们可从来没有被当女生用过哟...
<archl> hamo_aha: 。。。
<archl> hamo_aha: 在网上而已
 * hamo_aha 还是裸姐口味最重...
<archl> ham
 * hamo_aha 嗯嗯...
<stardiviner> hamo_aha: 蛤蟆小姐
<stardiviner> funny
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: huntxu 年休假太多, 不知道怎么休
<archl> adam8157_: 。。。
<archl> adam8157_: 给我做网站。
<archl> adam8157_:  我给你钱。
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 给我带螃蟹回来...
<archl> hamo_aha: 威海的螃蟹不好吃
<archl> hamo_aha:  抓到过
<onlylove> 灰机上可以带螃蟹么
<archl> onlylove: 可以吧
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 那就能带点什么海鲜就带点回来吧...
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 活的貌似不行吧...挂了就是货物了...
<archl> onlylove: 烟台的大蚌还有么
<adam8157_> archl: ... 不会啊 蛤蟆会
<archl> onlylove: 只是近水抛网能捕鱼
<onlylove> archl: 我家里烟台很远的，到烟台3小时大巴……
<archl> adam8157_: 你替蛤蟆上班就好了
<archl> onlylove: 差不多吧。海边
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 这样吧，你来百度替我上班，工资给我，我去红帽替你上班，工资我拿，然后我再帮裸姐写网站，钱归我...怎么样？ cc archl
<archl> onlylove: 别告诉我你在不靠海的范围哦。。。
<archl> hamo_aha: 。。。
<onlylove> archl: 有没有我还真不知道，虽说我离海边就一小时自行车……
<archl> hamo_aha: 邪恶的本性
<archl> hamo_aha: 哈安徽
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 打错了
 * adam8157_ 我家离海边280米
<archl> onlylove: 走下去就知道了，走1个小时能踩到2个
<onlylove> 求去百度，做it也成
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 距海平面50米，海拔-50米...
<archl> 还有3只螃蟹，2004年时是那样。
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 原来你就是螃蟹..
<onlylove> archl: 有那种小的，大的都是别人饲养的……
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 难怪让你带螃蟹你不愿意...
<archl> onlylove: 额。难道海水浴场里也会有人饲养么。。。
<onlylove> archl: 浴场里面貌似没有……
<archl> onlylove: 。。。为啥我捉到了，每个都有 400g+
<archl> 虽然水很黄。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不知道啊，反正我家这边没有，去海滩一般的捉那种小的，文蛤是找不到大的的
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 这slide不错
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: http://www.slideshare.net/lusecheng/hcsm-lect20120913
<Guest13414> hamo_aha,啥网址y Hcsm lect-20120913
<archl> onlylove: 我说错了，是海螺。。。
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 居然看日本人的slide
<Oooops> archl: svg可以打开看。只是中文变方块
<huntxu> hamo_aha: /kick
<onlylove> archl: 海螺啊……这个……我不清楚……
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 明明是湾湾
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 有日本字出現，照踢
 * hamo_aha 哎...智商堪忧啊...
<onlylove> 要架梯子不
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 当然
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 昨晚去吉野家，門口挂了國旗，餐盤紙寫著是中國人的企業 = =
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 敢把現代當本田燒的話，北京的出租車就都不敢上路了
<onlylove> 吉野家怎么看也不像中国人的企业，除了中国人在上班
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 昨天路上的交通真是出奇的好
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 估计很多日本车主都坐公交了...
 * hamo_aha momo palomino|working 
<onlylove> 貌似帝都的出租车有雪铁龙
 * adam8157_ 今天好忙, 要安排各种活儿
 * DickServices 我有个女同学是日本留学怎么办？
<onlylove> hamo，求内推百度it职位，我怕过了9月工作不好找了
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 壕
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 简历和身份证号发邮箱
<bluezd> adam8157_: 你买到票了？
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 校招还是社招
<DickServices> hamo_aha: 这就能内推？
<hamo_aha> bluezd: 壕早
<onlylove> hamo_aha: 社招
<bluezd> hamo_aha: ......
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 嗯...那发邮箱吧...
<onlylove> hamo_aha: 真能不……
<hamo_aha> onlylove: pm
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 内推也要面试的
<ofan> DickServices: 發照片
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 我只能帮你推荐，能不能成还看你自己
<archl> onlylove: 去尝试吧
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家好，想学习Apache和Mysql,能推荐两本经典书籍么，谢谢了
<DickServices> ofan: 一个脸大腿粗靠化妆的女生
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  看那两个社区推荐的书吧。
<DickServices> hamo_aha: 内推+内面？
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 问 ofan ，他会告诉你最新技术，然后鄙视这两个
<sst_c0n4shell> arch1 官方手册么？
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  tab补齐都不会。。。
<onlylove> 嗯……貌似nginx现在比较流行
<archl> ofan: 发照片，让我们看看你是男是女。
<ofan> DickServices: 你是mm?
<sst_c0n4shell> arch1 不明白啊。。
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  是mm？
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  不知道tab键在哪里？
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 我的nick你都输入错了
<adam8157_> bluezd: 软卧下
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 呃。。
<archl> adam8157_:  飞机和高速列车速度基本无差异吧。
<adam8157_> archl: 一小时和4小时的区别, 不过算上去机场的来回... 差不多了
<piggybox> sst_c0n4shell:  head first php & mysql
<archl> adam8157_: 我从北京回来时，上车时间-开车时间 仅有3分钟。。。
<sst_c0n4shell> piggybox 是全英文么，我没啥基础
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  等维护的时候难道不都是么。
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 我想做运维这一块，要掌握些什么知识，掌握到什么程度啊？谢谢指点
<adam8157_> archl: 潍坊真高级
<piggybox> sst_c0n4shell:  有中文版的
<onlylove> head first，其实奥莱利的书还不错的
<mayli_opera> onlylove: 我一直把oh, really 当成奥莱利的英文名的全称
<sst_c0n4shell> piggybox 嗯，我找到了，不过好贵啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<sst_c0n4shell> piggybox 确实想找一本好书，我是学电子的，想另外学习这一块，要是学不好，以后就吃不上饭了。。
<archl> adam8157_: 你说什么呢
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 我不懂
<adam8157_> archl: 潍坊高铁和飞机都比威海方便
<archl> adam8157_: 没船
<archl> adam8157_: 去韩国也不如威海方便
<archl> adam8157_: 去韩国维护linux，你能赚很多额
<adam8157_> archl: 我家门口就有去韩国的货轮
<adam8157_> archl: 貌似也有客船
<onlylove> 高丽棒子连那个都不会？
<adam8157_> onlylove: 种族歧视要不得
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 我是学电子的，现在想学网络，当一名网管，需要掌握什么知识，掌握到什么程度？谢谢
<onlylove> adam8157_: 我真不歧视，我都找不到Linux的维护工作
<onlylove> 什么年代了还当网管
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 我不知道。
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中 eval cmd 和 `cmd` 有什么区别的？
<onlylove> 网管=it=杂工
<onlylove> 实在找不到工作了才考虑的
<onlylove> 比方我
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 学电子就好好学。。。
<Oooops> if_else: eval是为了拼接命令用的
<Oooops> adam8157_: 你和棒子关系紧密？
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 我更喜欢网络，电子这一块太靠近物理底层了
<archl> Oooops:  神胖了。
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 喜欢网络的什么。。。
<if_else> Oooops: 兄，可以再具体点吗？还是有些抽象，不好理解 ……
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: 以为网络容易挣钱？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 前几年南方炒威海房产的，，，现在都没人要了
<adam8157_> Oooops: 不啊, 不过没道理太多歧视性语言...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯
<onlylove> 靠近物理层的才简单
<archl> adam8157_: 威海不想旅游了，想重工了
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 好多房子周边设施太差, 外地人只是买 不住, 恶性循环
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 我不清楚网管员的生活究竟是怎样的，但是就是比较喜欢管理一家公司网络的那种生活，有控制权
<Oooops> if_else: 初期，你理解为一样。深入到某些时候，自然明白
 * adam8157_ kind of busy...
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 你可以参考下网吧网管的工作
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 。。。
<Oooops> adam8157_: 棒子就是应该歧视啊。没见棒子歧视这边啊
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove  。。。
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 公司么，网络么。对方会找个亲戚干。
 * mayli_opera 提问，社招和校招有什么不同呢？
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 我说的是实话……你不要以为你是网管你就有控制权，你是个干活的，网络正常没你功劳，出事了准是你的错
<archl> mayli_opera: 社会招生和学校招生？
<onlylove> 校招要应届生……
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 要搞网站，就要是最高负责人。
<Oooops> archl: 责任人。。。
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 这个。。
<Oooops> 出事专门负责啊。lol
<nicol> 同问阿
<nicol> sst_c0n4shell: archl
<cherrot> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20120917/000836.htm
<Guest13414> cherrot ⇪ ti: 为什么英特尔新Atom处理器不支持Linux？_数码_腾讯网
<mayli_opera> cherrot: 我去？难道说是专为win8而准备的？
<nicol> 功耗不行
<archl> linux 功耗不行不行极度不行
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove 那些先不管了，现在先把apache和Mysql先学好吧，给点学习指导吧！
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 。。。
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 看源代码。。。
<Guest13414> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Linux的母公司Canonical在北京和台湾招聘多个技术和管理岗位，期待您的加入！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387289 篇幅有限，这里附上三个岗位的招聘信息，更多岗位信息请访问 http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers o Job Title: Engineering Manager o Job Title: QA Engineer o  …
<mayli_opera> Canonical在招人了，想去试试怎么办？
<cherrot> mayli_opera: 谁知道。关于对CPU的支持情况还真不清楚。什么所谓C状态P状态的
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: mysql自己带的帮助文档挺全的，apache……你也看帮助文档就好了
<mayli_opera> cherrot: 主要是Linux木有专门为CPU写“驱动”的人，而微软有吧。
<Oooops> cherrot: 估计就是学单片机的嘛。设置不同程度的休眠。
<Oooops> sleep / halt 的区别
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 其实是钱的问题 :D
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 为什么不是mysql和php
<mayli_opera> cherrot: 而且linux在arm上大行其道，功耗比atom低，如果这时候直接对抗就是单打独斗，拉上微软这个冤大头应该力量就强好多
<onlylove> 问题是单片机支持Linux的很多……
<Oooops> 网管，要啥会mysql
<nicol> 现在内核的代码应该大部分是商业公司提供的吧
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 哦
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove 我想了一个例子，就像你搞电子，设计芯片能用上爱疯,人家销售干的好也能用上爱疯，各有分工，各有所爱。我也就是不太喜欢物理底层
<nicol> 不像以前，业余高手做的多
<Oooops> 网管只要会安装系统和游戏
<archl> nicol: 商业公司的代码都只和自己有关。
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 这个有道理 lol，看atom怎么扑腾吧
<mayli_opera> 有没有人使用ipv6连接进来了？
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 你以后就知道了……越靠近底层的有时候反而越简单
<mayli_opera> cherrot|jquery: 其实现在随便找个x86就能干翻arm
<Oooops> onlylove: 不是简单。是固定而已。
<Oooops> 协议，可以十分的复杂的。 onlylove
<nicol> 不是
<nicol> 现在很多公司也不直接用arm核
<nicol> 都是自己改良
<nicol> 就像苹果和高通
<Oooops> 核，还改良?
<onlylove> arm的优势是功耗
<Oooops> 那要多大的公司哦
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove 我刚开始买了本PHP书，正在学
<nicol> 改良arm核
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 为嘛？
<Oooops> 买arm的授权。然后定制。 nicol
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: ipv6木有问题啊
<Oooops> 不可能有很多公司的。
<nicol> 以前都是定制外围
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove 感觉挺苦逼的
<nicol> 但是现在改良核
<Oooops> 现在还是定制外围哦。很多
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 奥莱利有本学习mysql和php，55块还有本php精粹35块，自己看看去
<sst_c0n4shell> Oooops 多学学，对未来迷茫。。
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 苦逼没办法，我现在工作都找不上，虽说外面满大街招工的
<mayli_opera> cherrot|jquery: 你是ipv6么？
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: 你既然不想依靠技术。想容易挣钱，其实可以走其他路。
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 目前不是  在家用ipv6隧道上过
<onlylove> 不依靠技术想容易挣钱……做销售吧
<mayli_opera> cherrot|jquery: 你在aws上？
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 额。。算是吧
<sst_c0n4shell> Oooops 我又喜欢技术
<jusss> hamo_aha: 怎么网络上有的文章说字符串常量存在stack区
<mayli_opera> cherrot|jquery: 付费的还是一年试用？
<nicol> http://tech.ifeng.com/digi/special/iphone5/content-1/detail_2012_09/17/17669405_0.shtml
<Guest13414> nicol,啥网址y 苹果iPhone 5处理器采用自主设计 并非A15架构_科技频道_凤凰网
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 神做什么的？
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: 做商业嘛。知道些技术，更容易忽悠客户。
<cherrot|jquery> mayli_opera: 算试用
<mayli_opera> cherrot|jquery: ...
<Oooops> cherrot|jquery: 聊天专业
<sst_c0n4shell> piggybox 我买了本张恩民的书
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 神就是神。。。。
<jusss> Oooops: apue是啥
<Oooops> 啥。 apue?
<nicol> jusss: 一般都是放在代码段的吧
<mayli_opera> jusss: 你试试就知道了
<onlylove> 苹果的东西大部分都自己造的，和别人通用的不多
<mayli_opera> onlylove: nonono，那是苹果的过去
 * Oooops 想睡觉了。
<jusss> Oooops: 网上说根据apue，程序分为stack heap text data bss段
<sst_c0n4shell> Oooops 对那些互联网公司的公司生活和工作是完全不知道啥样子的
<onlylove> mayli_opera: 现在苹果电脑的声卡还是定制的呢
<Oooops> 不知道这名词。 jusss
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: 你问 cherrot|jquery
<nicol> jusss: 觉得应该是text
<jusss> mayli_opera: 怎么试，难道字符串会自己说我是在哪个段的？
<mayli_opera> onlylove: 声卡这类设备不清楚，不过现在cpu已经全线intel，移动设备全线arm
<nicol> 你objdump吧
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: ...
<jusss> nicol: text不是放代码的吗
<cherrot|jquery> sst_c0n4shell: 没东西做就三国杀，有东西做就天天加班
<archl> cherrot|jquery:  。。。
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: cherrot|jquery 就是骗子公司的。总管。
<Oooops> 问他没错。lol
<nicol> text就是代码段阿
<nicol> 代码段是只读的
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 你才总管……你们全家都总管……
<nicol> 所以常量字符串可以
<jusss> nicol: 那字符串常量放在text ?
<Oooops> 你难道是挨踢？
<onlylove> 其实cherrot说的差不多的
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 挨踢。。。
<Oooops> 居然对总管，这么敏感。
<onlylove> 对，挨踢
<archl> IT
 * cherrot|jquery 挨踢民工默默路过……
<archl> AI TI
<archl> ATI= 挨踢
<nicol> jusss: 应该是，
<Oooops> cherrot|jquery: 是不是被女总管欺负过啊。这么反感。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cherrot|jquery
<whsailing> 8)
<jusss> nicol: 啥上面会说这些东西
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| cherrot|jquery
<archl> 。。。
<nicol> 你反汇编看看呢
<onlylove> ati……
 * palomino|working 捏 roylez 
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: ……………… 我们这都是男淫
<jusss> nicol: 反汇编。。。看不懂汇编呀
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 神给派个女主管来我们这吧
 * archl 挤挤roylez_
<ofan> 基情
<onlylove> 汇编不难……
<Oooops> 我把以前的女秘书派你
<onlylove> 因为汇编有专门的数据段
<ofan> Oooops: 還有女秘書
<onlylove> data就是data，code就是code
<cherrot|jquery> roylez: momo
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 汇编里只有data code段吧
<nicol> jusss: 编译时候加 -g选项
<nicol> jusss: 然后 objdump -SAXXX 什么选项的，看看地址
<onlylove> jusss: 谁说的，我记得至少四段
<Oooops> jusss: 出问题，看汇编。汇编最简单的。
<ofan> Oooops: 給他們這幫基友隊發幾個男秘書解解渴
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 神真幸福
<Oooops> archl: 咋
<Oooops> ofan: 一边去
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 中秋节了 快给发秘书
<Oooops> 年轻的时候，没女秘书，咋有心思上班。你说是不。
<sst_c0n4shell> 刚进来发现这里面好像有红帽的人？
<ofan> Oooops: 我要個16-24的女秘.. 求神發配
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 這裏全是紅冒的
<onlylove> 确实有红帽的
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 14到28的就好  要求不高
<Oooops> 16.。
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> 你们不犯法啊
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 還有18摸的
<onlylove> 16算不算童工
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 可以培养两年再下手
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 是不是哦
<Oooops> cherrot|jquery: 14+2，还是算你强奸。
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 据说还有baidu的
 * mayli_opera 我本来想试试找objdump字符串的，然后打开cygwin就gcc了一个helloworld，然后dump一下，突然想到这些工具应该是不能处理PE的吧
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 我记得不是14岁以下么？ 指标涨了？
 * hamo_aha momo archl 
<Oooops> 。
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 求个blog，看看大家的生活啊
 * cherrot|jquery 真无趣。。。 都越来越早熟了 指标不降反涨。。
<ofan> mayli_opera: objdump處理obj的
<Oooops> cherrot|jquery: 你这家伙，咋还没被抓？之前的事情，没查出来？ lol
<ofan> 鏈接后才是PE
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 嘘。。。
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 沒blog
<hamo_aha> mayli_opera: C家招什么职位？
<onlylove> C家是哪家？
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 听说红帽可以穿沙滩裤、拖鞋上班？
<mayli_opera> ofan: 我本以为既然cygwin带了二进制工具包，应该能处理gcc编出来的东西，结果必然不是啊
<mayli_opera> ofan: str.o:     file format pe-i386
<ofan> mayli_opera: 那是你鏈接后的把
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 問色大象
<Oooops> onlylove: 典范
<hamo_aha> sst_c0n4shell: 红帽可以不穿衣服上班的... cc adam8157_ bluezd
<Oooops> hamo_aha: 你还没换池塘
<Oooops> hamo_aha: ..
<Oooops>  adam8157_
<hamo_aha> Oooops: 池塘不好找啊
<ofan> hamo_aha: 這麼爽
 * archl 发现 hamo_aha 已经被 adam8157_ 整坏了
<ofan> hamo_aha: 有mm不啊
<hamo_aha> ofan: 必然有...
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得连接以后后缀就不是.o了
<mayli_opera> ofan: jusss 看这里 http://pastebin.com/2FLxJZqV
<sst_c0n4shell> hamo_aha 酷！
<archl> hamo_aha:  光溜溜的去找度娘。
<Oooops> archl: 贴下蛤蟆的照片。我们来解析下五官
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<archl> hamo_aha:  愿意给不？
<Oooops> 难道你有他的全身照片？
<hamo_aha> archl: 必然不，拿神的崽崽照片来换..
<hamo_aha> Oooops: ^^^
<archl> Oooops: 你不是说5 官么。
<mayli_opera> ofan: elf的obj和pe的obj不一样是很自然的
<Oooops> 我说难道啊。
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 对哦 拿崽崽照片换
<Oooops> hamo_aha: 。。这么抠门
<archl> hamo_aha: 。。。可是神仔一直有照片流出不是。
<Oooops> 94
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 无码的？
<sst_c0n4shell> hamo_aha 要啥资格，才能进红帽啊
<Oooops> 明天贴一个
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  打败 hamo
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 會攪基
<Oooops> 难道你专门贴无码的自拍？ cherrot|jquery
<Oooops> ofan: +
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 高清无码 偶尔露点 lol
<jusss> mayli_opera: 有啥书会讲到这些
<Oooops> sst_c0n4shell: 知道冲锋队的历史不。
<mayli_opera> jusss: 汇编
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 你还是好好看书吧，有问题再来问
<Oooops> cherrot|jquery: 给一个
<cherrot|jquery> Oooops: 不给
<archl> cherrot|jquery: 。。。。。。
<sst_c0n4shell> arch1 ofan 大牛们，就别拿我开涮啊，我对未来就只有迷茫。。
<jusss> mayli_opera: 那推荐两本汇编书吧
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu官网还是推荐使用32位的系统呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387290 为什么ubuntu官网还是推荐使用32位的系统呢？ 让我下载的时候有很多不放心啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhjhoo — 2012-09-17 11:28
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 我超级菜的。你需要击败 hamo，就可以从度娘级别进入红帽级别～
<jusss> mayli_opera: 据说att和intel的不一样
<palomino|working> hamo是把关boss么
<sst_c0n4shell> onlylove 今天好像是扯的有点多啊，不过感觉挺好的
<hamo_aha> palomino|working: boss是阿蛋的
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 你是杂兵?
<mayli_opera> jusss: 汇编语言(att/8086) -> 机器代码
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 你们都是无解的
<archl> sst_c0n4shell: 。
<onlylove> sst_c0n4shell: 这里天天这么扯……
<mayli_opera> jusss: 语言风格不一样，不知道想选哪个，你要是经常在win下还是学8086风格吧，8位的32位都可以，没有太多指令是手打的
<cherrot|jquery> sst_c0n4shell: 乃高中生？
<onlylove> 是不是打败蛋蛋可以去18摸
<archl> Ubuntu里ctrl和alt都变味了。。。
<archl> 。。。
<mayli_opera> onlylove: 打败他好像没有任何作用
<sst_c0n4shell> hamo_aha cherrot|jquery 大二了。。。
<mayli_opera> archl: 什么意思？
<mayli_opera> sst_c0n4shell: 去acm刷题吧，还不晚
<onlylove> acm是啥……
<archl> mayli_opera: 需要这两个功能键管理任务的。。。都算了。。。
<archl> mayli_opera: 抛弃 unity
<jusss> mayli_opera: 那ubuntu的呢
<mayli_opera> archl: 你可以把hud的热键左atl改成右alt就ok了
<onlylove> archl: 就不知道unity啥样……
<mayli_opera> jusss: 兼有
<cherrot|jquery> sst_c0n4shell: 我那时候啥也不会  现在比啥也不会略微好点。。
<sst_c0n4shell> hamo_aha 红帽子里面有什么极限高手吗，死飞，轮滑、滑板、小论车，我才应该有不少
<mayli_opera> sst_c0n4shell: 久坐不动和梨形身材人应该较多
<jusss> mayli_opera: ubuntu的汇编编译器可以编译intel格式的？编译器的名字是啥？
<hamo_aha> sst_c0n4shell: 帽子里都是一群死宅...不过有几个骑车的还是不错的...
<hamo_aha> sst_c0n4shell: 另外，不要叫 “红帽子”， 叫“红帽”...
<^chen> iex
<mayli_opera> jusss: 请apt-cache search 8086 asm
<jusss> mayli_opera: 哦
<mayli_opera> hamo_aha: 骑行？
<onlylove> jusss: 你去看看lfs安装过程，环境准备好了第一步就是编译二进制工具
<hamo_aha> mayli_opera: 嗯...
<cherrot|jquery> hamo_aha: hamo_aha> sst_c0n4shell: 帽子里都是一群死宅...不过有几个骑车的还是不错的...     有基情啊
<jusss> onlylove: lfs对现在的我来说是不是有点远。。。
<archl> hamo_aha: 我的小腹太小了。裤子都要小号的。
 * archl 希望自己能长胖。
 * archl 希望变胖胖
<onlylove> jusss: 不是很远，你可以慢慢来，从arch然后gentoo……也可以直接Lfs，不过有点难
 * archl 需要肥肉精
<ofan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f0101b681.html
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y 反省_王垠_新浪博客
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> ofan: 你去追王垠么
<onlylove> jusss: gentoo和lfs的安装差不多，gentoo简单点
<sst_c0n4shell> hamo_aha 技术宅嘛，我在想那些技术宅怎么找媳妇儿。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。要是谁能研究出增胖手册，大卖啊！
<archl> sst_c0n4shell:  找宅女
<MeaCulpa> archl: 吃就是了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我吃的还不够多吗！！！
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我目前没搞定lfs，不知道是没条件还是没精力，反正没搞定
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你丫自己嫌这嫌那的，吃不好
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<mayli_opera> hamo_aha: 想入门骑行，可是没有车…
<ofan> archl: 追個P
<ofan> archl: 這貨終於知道反省了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你还是太高端
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不理解穷人吃饱即可的疾苦
<hamo_aha> mayli_opera: 去帽帽，帽帽很多人的车，够我租好几个月房子的...
<mayli_opera> hamo_aha: 的确～贵的难以直视
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。一个月只吃土豆？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也不至于吧，但是你不是说自己是素食主义者么...
<sst_c0n4shell> archl 特别羡慕那些技术NB，还极限运动照样玩的人，太NB了！
<MeaCulpa> archl: 等我有钱了说不定我也能成素食主义者，但我现在，看到肉还是两眼放光...
<jusss> onlylove: 吃饭去
<MeaCulpa> sst_c0n4shell: 为什么这两个不能兼得？因为长得肥么？
 * mayli_opera 吃饭去，饿死我了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我曾经2星期吃掉20kg土豆。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就是只吃土豆
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是没变胖也没变瘦。
<onlylove> 王垠终于肯反省了……
<MeaCulpa> archl: 挑食长不胖
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 要搭配~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我。。。
<archl> hamo_aha: 我搭配的不多么。。。
<cfy> ofan: 两插的有静电，不爽。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 王垠 是谁？
<cherrot|jquery> onlylove: 有啥好反省的？
<sst_c0n4shell> MeaCulpa 没啊，就喜欢这样两者都NB的，酷！
 * MeaCulpa 码农在Sina上架Blog的？这人是不是工作太忙...
<onlylove> cherrot|jquery: 他自己说的
<sst_c0n4shell> MeaCulpa 我也喜欢玩玩极限，但是没的技术
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这人是忙完了，不多忙。
<cherrot|jquery> onlylove: .
<ofan> cfy: 山寨貨
<onlylove> 不是所有码农都有vps……
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看看蛋蛋那个下属博士就学不会，做完了工作还要
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: 他有个英文的博客
<archl> DickServices: 所以要写两份blog
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: onlylove 有个纯英文的
<MeaCulpa> sst_c0n4shell: 可惜，极限似乎都是瘦瘦玩得，有没有什么胖子合适的极限运动？大胃王运动不算，胖子不一定胃口大
<archl> DickServices: 更不忙了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 飚车
<MeaCulpa> archl: ? 我又听不懂了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 斗狗熊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没米
<jyfl987> onlylove: 怎么反省？
<MeaCulpa> < archl> MeaCulpa: 看看蛋蛋那个下属博士就学不会，做完了工作还要
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥意思...
<onlylove> DickServices: 那费那事做啥，一个vps就好了
<MeaCulpa> 作玩了还要什么？gaoji?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在wordpress上比较快
<archl> MeaCulpa:  adam8157_手下的博士干完给排的工作还要
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你自己问他咯
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还要其他工作啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦， 有觉悟
<jyfl987> 不过我发现hg官方有提供 hg托管的blog
 * hamo_aha 哎...这就是个好人没好报的社会啊...
<cfy> ofan: ...
<jyfl987> onlylove: 是你说他反省的 难道你不知道？
<cfy> ofan: 山你妹啊
<jyfl987> hamo_aha: 好人要有好报 社会还会是这样么
<archl> hamo_aha: 给我证明啊，我不算挑食的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦
<cfy> ofan: 你用几插的？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我又不认识他，他说要反省，谁知道真的假的，没准过两天还那样
<hamo_aha> archl: 嗯...
<ofan> cfy: 啥
 * hamo_aha 拜罗姐！
<ofan> cfy: 3插
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你试试2插的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看到了吗。。。不是挑食的。
<ofan> cfy: 一般都3插的
<ofan> cfy: 你買到山寨貨了
<ofan> cfy: 塑料外殼的用2插可以
 * hamo_aha 3插？2插我还能理解，3插插哪？
<ofan> 金屬的全都3插
<cfy> ofan: 这倒不是。。。我这里可以换的。。。
<cfy> 两个都有
<onlylove> 什么高档设备……还讨论2插和3插
<ofan> hamo_aha: 你指男的把，女的3插可以
<sst_c0n4shell> 我觉得胖瘦没啥影响啊。。
<ofan> hamo_aha: 你絕對的丫..
<^gay^> ofan: 对啊...我很疑惑啊
<ofan> cfy: 還能換？
<^gay^> 。。。
<ofan> ^gay^: 你眼裏都是男人
<cfy> ofan: 你买的山寨吧。。不能换。。
 * ^gay^ 这名字不错...
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<ofan> cfy: 山寨的才能換
<cfy> ^gay^: gaoji cc ofan
<cfy> ofan: p
<ofan> cfy: 官方只給一個
<MeaCulpa> sst_c0n4shell: 为啥电视里玩极限的都是瘦子
<ofan> cfy: 你買到山寨的了
<cfy> ofan: 给链接，空口无凭
<cfy> ofan: 中国官方给两个，一个的才是山寨
<MeaCulpa> sst_c0n4shell: 我小时候在铁轨上蹬三轮玩，算不算极限~~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这。。。越野了吧。。。。
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32358490/
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y EVA太不真实了
<sst_c0n4shell> 可能玩得多了就瘦了吧
<ofan> cfy: 毛鏈接
<ofan> cfy: 我不是國內買的
<ofan> 米國的就一個三插
<ofan> cfy: 你買的絕對山寨！
<MeaCulpa> EVA...
<cfy> ofan: 45 瓦 MagSafe 2 电源适配器、交流电源插头及电源线
<sst_c0n4shell> MeaCulpa 也有瘦子玩不了的，也有胖哥能玩的了的
<cfy> ofan: 你个果然山寨了。。。。。插头是2插的，电源线是3插的。。。
<ofan> cfy: 那個是小的
<cfy> ofan: 2插啊
<ofan> 沒人用小的
<ofan> 電源線都是帶3插
<cfy> ofan: 你这个退不掉了吧。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 爲毛退？
<cfy> ofan: 山寨。。。
<ofan> cfy: 你的才山寨
<cfy> ofan: 为毛你打的是繁体。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 我都用3插的
<cfy> ofan: 你山寨
<ofan> cfy: 而且2插的也沒漏電
<cfy> ofan: 我也得换3插的。。。2插的有静电。。
<cfy> ofan: 乱说，大家都有。。。。你的山寨的。。
<ofan> cfy: 那你們全是山寨的
<cfy> ofan: 你山寨
<cfy> ofan: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=348532
<onlylove> 山寨的反义词是啥……
<Guest13414> cfy,啥网址y Macbook Pro static electricity, is this normal? - MacRumors Forums
<ofan> cfy: 07年喔槽
<cfy> onlylove: 反义词是ofan..
<ofan> cfy: 而且說的HK
<ofan> cfy: 而且那貨換了3插的還是有
<cfy> ofan: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3691849?start=0&tstart=0
<Guest13414> cfy,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<piggybox> 那是插座问题吧，地线根本没接
<cfy> piggybox: 乃来啦
<cfy> ofan: 你换成2插的试试
<ofan> cfy: 試過
<ofan> cfy: 沒事
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。。又不是一插就有的。。。
<cfy> ofan: 看情况的。。。
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • Win 7 下 install ubuntu 12.04.1 LST 安装Ubuntu第四步分区空白 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387296 我在新的笔记本上装了win 7，然后想硬盘安装Ubuntu,但是到没有出现让我选择安装类型的页面，而且分区页面是空白的。 在应该显示分区的框里什么都没有显示。。 求助啊 …
<cfy> piggybox: 乃用几插的？
<ofan> 也可能是電腦的問題
 * MeaCulpa 为啥网上到处都是追捧Gentoo Handbook的...说写的详细...根本谈不上详细...
<cfy> ofan: 我家里连ofan.me倒还算快
<cfy> ofan: 学校连慢死了，求解决
<ofan> cfy: 哦
<ofan> cfy: 退學
<piggybox> cfy:  米国这好像默认只有三插的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 能up to date就不错了。还求详细？
<cfy> ofan: 退货啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> piggybox: 哦。。。你也在米果？
<ofan> cfy: 不能退
<cfy> ofan: 为啥。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 退啥？
<ofan> cfy: 退VPN?
<cfy> ofan: 算了，不扯了。。。我吃饭去了。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 我退不了，支付寶只能收錢不能轉賬
<archl> 。
<cfy> ofan: okay...
<archl> 谁教我用 vim 哦
<cfy> archl: 罗杰好
<cfy> archl: 我教你emacs
<archl> cfy: 。
<archl> cfy: 没装啊。网络上不是用 vim 简单些？不写代码的。
<cfy> archl: emacs才简单吧，
<archl> cfy: 因为默认装了 vi 本来我用 nano。。。
<archl> cfy:  哦。emacs。vi
<archl> cfy:  我本来就只想用 nano的
<cfy> archl: 用不来nano.....感觉根本不好用啊
 * cfy afk
<nicol> cfy: ++
<nicol> archl: gedit够了你
<archl> nicol: ssh 或者终端下 nano，
<archl> lainme:  电脑上的 fieldrunner 比 nexus 7上快太多了。。。
<onlylove> archl: nano? vim不难用的，你可以试试vimtutor命令……是个简单的入门教学
<archl> onlylove: 额。就是感觉 vim 总是在显示上出问题。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你emacs嘛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 句子破了。
<onlylove> archl: 显示什么出问题？
<archl> onlylove: 文本碎裂，被莫名其妙的字符覆盖。
<archl> onlylove: 我又不知道如何刷新。
<onlylove> archl: ⊙﹏⊙b汗，没遇到过
<onlylove> archl: 不过就是写点简单的shell的话nano还能用
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 抓图，我们观赏
<onlylove> 我也有这想法
<archl> MeaCulpa: onlylove 等下次，不用unity时候，现在我连esc按下都没提示-正常吗？
<MeaCulpa> 罗姐顺便上个自己的图把，展示一下你的小腹
<MeaCulpa> unity 是啥...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ubuntu的那个自定义的界面，或者wm
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: o
<onlylove> 罗姐要不你换个wm看看
<archl> onlylove: 很可能是 wm的问题。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你的WM是啥
<archl> MeaCulpa: 小腹？平平的有啥。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 叫做 compiz
<onlylove> 我用过dwm，fluxbox，xfce，都没见有那问题
<MeaCulpa> archl: .... 那似乎是很久以前的东西了... compiz,很久前linux用户用来展示给windows小白看得
<onlylove> compiz……那不是3D用的么
<MeaCulpa> 恩那时候Vista的所谓卖点，和这个比弱爆了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为被 Canonical 收了，unity的后台就是 compiz。
<onlylove> 表示大学毕业之前还玩3D桌面……毕业之后就用fluxbox了
<MeaCulpa> canonical怎么净收这个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: fluxbox好，少折腾
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 唯一危险就是绑了libxcb
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实我觉得还是xfce功能全点……我不差那点内存
<archl> MeaCulpa: 小腹是哪里。
<onlylove> 不过觉得xfce的定制性差点
<archl> onlylove: 开发 gnome shell 好了
<archl> onlylove: 直接上 gnome 3.。。
<archl> onlylove:  xfce 和 gnome 3 比实际上量级差不多？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 脐下鸡上
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> 有毛。。。
<onlylove> archl: 怎么可能……xfce开机才200多内存，gnome3多少
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不想给你看毛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛上
<MeaCulpa> archl: gaoji的不是我..
<archl> MeaCulpa: 脐下有一排毛。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 无所谓啦
<archl> MeaCulpa: 给小腹看看。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我自己都看不见..
<archl> MeaCulpa:  拍照啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: ...
 * cherrot|jquery 擦 又掉线了
<archl> cherrot|jquery: 你还有记忆啊。我掉钱了与否我都记不住。。。
<cherrot|jquery> archl: 想说句话发现LAG了。。。
<archl> cherrot|jquery: 我竟然看成掉钱了！！！！
<archl> lol
<cherrot|jquery> archl: 。。。汗。。。
<adam8157_> ^gay^: 蛤蟆 你暴露了
<MeaCulpa> ^gay^: 出来看gaoji
<cherrot|jquery> ^gay^: 这是hamo? 终于迈出了勇敢的一步啊。。。
<Guest13414> 新 服务器基础应用 • 这是什么错误，麻烦帮忙看看各位？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387301 统计信息: 发表于 由 chollima — 2012-09-17 13:22
<MeaCulpa> wangpei: 海底捞不愧是男顾客的天堂，在洗手间小便器前一站，就立即上来三个男服务员，一边一个扶胳膊，中间一个帮客人调整角度和射程，完全不用自己操心。重点是，中间这个服务员随后还给客人表演甩面。 |01:09 PM Sep 17, 2012|
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，我怎么没遇到过
<ofan> MeaCulpa: vip服務
<jyfl987> 不明白啊 i3的显卡也不烂啊 为何玩mc有点卡
<onlylove> mc是啥
<adam8157_> minecraft?
<onlylove> hame呢
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你开窍了
<jyfl987> 昨天买了个会员玩
<jyfl987> 考虑买个官方账户上官方去玩玩看
<MeaCulpa> 1http://slide.ent.sina.com.cn/star/slide_4_703_43939.html
<Guest13414> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 组图：世界超模环球赛 选手外形再次引非议_高清图集_新浪网
<onlylove> 蛋蛋知道hamo那里去了不
<MeaCulpa> http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20120917-00000049-jij-soci
<Guest13414> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ロシア大使館前で車燃やす＝放火容疑で男逮捕―動機は「中国のデモ抗議」・警視庁 （時事通信） - Yahoo!ニュース
<cfy> Oooops: ee来啦
<Guest13414> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • usb设备虚拟环境解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387303 ERP等系统迁移到虚拟环境，系统不能识别加密狗，变成演示版，这种情况很普遍。这也成为平时工作很纠结的问题。而且一个加密狗不能同时在多台机器上使用，造成了工作上的不便。这时候可以 …
<Oooops> cfy: 嘛。睡觉，没睡醒
<cfy> Oooops: .....
<cfy> Oooops: is there a avr-cn?
<Oooops> 还有好多
<cfy> hamo_blue: blue what?
<hamo_blue> cfy: all
<cfy> hamo_blue: what blue?
<hamo_blue> cfy: all
<cfy> hamo_blue: .
<cfy> Oooops: hamo_blue says you are blue
<cfy> Oooops: 好多？
<adam8157_> hamo_blue: 你明明是彩虹色的
<cfy> Oooops: 我搜不到。。。算了。。。
<hamo_blue> adam8157_: 肯定不是...蛋你明明是粉色的
<hamo_blue> adam8157_: 色大象没来？
<adam8157_> hamo_blue: 貌似没看到
<roylez> adam8157_: 带把的蛋蛋
<adam8157_> roylez: 你没把儿
<roylez> adam8157_: ...
<roylez> adam8157_: 帽子
 * pityonline 请教个问题，用 find 命令找到 带有 conflicted 的文件并把它们显示出来，怎么写？
<adam8157_> roylez: 想买Galaxy Nexus了, 就是觉得好大...  cc bluezd
<roylez> adam8157_: 多少米？
<bluezd> adam8157_: 买吧
<adam8157_> pityonline: find ./ -name *conflicted*
<adam8157_> roylez: 2200
<roylez> adam8157_: 没压力啊
<roylez> adam8157_: 就俩 u8825d 的价钱
<onlylove> 这个xonfilcted是什么东东
<adam8157_> roylez: 土豪没压力 我压力很大 cc bluezd hamo_blue
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 俗
<archl> adam8157_:  my dad has it, Galaxy Nexus S.
<roylez> adam8157_: 7寸的么？
<adam8157_> archl: 不要s
<adam8157_> roylez: 4.65
<bluezd> adam8157_: 你为啥压力大？
 * hamo_blue 我压力也很大
<roylez> adam8157_: 那怕啥
<adam8157_> bluezd: 顶20个N1202
 * bluezd 我压力更大
<onlylove> adam8157_: 我怎么觉得pity的意思是显示包含那个单词的文件的内容，而不是说文件名有那个单词
<pityonline> adam8157_: 我这样写的 find . -iname *conflicted* -exec ls {} \; 但显示第一个匹配的文件时就不对了
<adam8157_> bluezd: 土豪别装了
<pityonline> adam8157_: 你的命令也是
<adam8157_> pityonline: find ./ -name \*conflicted\*
<pityonline> adam8157_: find: paths must precede expression: index (vpsonline's conflicted copy 2012-09-17).php
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你东西直接放Dropbox的？他的版本管理你信？
<bluezd> adam8157_: 买 iphone 5 吧
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 壕莫装
<adam8157_> pityonline: 星号会被bash转义, 如果当前目录有匹配的文件的话
<pityonline> adam8157_: 我靠，居然是这样
<bluezd> hamo_blue: 人家不是土豪嘛 ......
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 加引号阿
<adam8157_> pityonline: :)
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我不用 dropbox 做版本管理呀，我只是备份
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 一样的嘛
<archl> adam8157_:  my mistake, his is the Galaxy Nexus
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你那东西显然需要版本管理阿
<adam8157_> archl: 哇, 你全家都是土豪
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 你不是土豪...
<archl> adam8157_: 讨厌。换了窗口就要重新激活输入法
<archl> adam8157_:  。。。
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: Dropbox会弄出conflict来的
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 你是壕
<adam8157_> bluezd: 不会用apple的os
<roylez> archl: 澳洲进口土豪
<archl> adam8157_:  比 android 简单
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 版本管理的东西我暂时用不到啊，所以 github 上也空空的
<archl> adam8157_:  android 死一般麻烦
<adam8157_> archl: 讨厌封闭的系统 ios, mac os x
<hamo_blue> adam8157_: 壕
<archl> adam8157_:  虽然 i os 还是一个比较麻烦的系统。。。
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你这不是有conflict了么 :)
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嗯，在 vps 上启动 dropbox 后又把 wordpress 升级了一下就 conflicted 了
<archl> adam8157_: 再等一段时间吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: Android比iOS开放多少？？
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 蓝牙那个耳麦到货了 居然发射器直接就识别了 早知道不用买免驱那个
<archl> adam8157_:  ä¹° Ubuntu OS/Firefox OS
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 所以阿
<adam8157_> =,=
<jyfl987> roylez: 袋鼠是 出口转内销
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: Android比iOS开放多少？愿闻其详...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: api上 android的控制提供更多的选项爱那个
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: Android可以modprobe么...
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: ios不让装非store的软件
<archl> MeaCulpa:  可以改界面啊，这个你不懂吗。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我觉得 wordpress 或 dropbox 肯定有一个出了问题，因为之前没出现过这情况，升级成功后不是直接替换更新后的文件，这次是保留了旧文件了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有 android可以让你ndk 编译本地代码的 ios就..
<pityonline> adam8157_: 越狱就可以吧
<bluezd> adam8157_: 买吧，买吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: jyfl987 哦... 就这个？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 当然破解了都一样 但是android是官方支持的
<hamo_blue> adam8157_: 买吧，买吧
<pityonline> adam8157_: 你想买 iPhone 5 吗？
<adam8157_> bluezd: ...
<archl> adam8157_: 买 iphone 4s吧
<hamo_blue> > " adam8157_  买吧买吧  " * 20
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 显然Pre3阿
<pityonline> adam8157_: 买吧，买吧
<adam8157_> pityonline: 讨厌apple的某些态度
<Guest13414> hamo_blue,  adam8157_ 买吧买吧 adam8157_ 买吧买吧 adam8157_ 买吧买吧 adam8157_ 买吧买吧 adam8157_ 买吧买吧 adam8157_
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: Pre3 开放，Linux, 多好
<archl> adam8157_:  买 nexus 7 吧。可以打电话了
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 怎么 你要买智能设备了？
<pityonline> adam8157_: 买台 iPhone 5 刷个 Android，嗯嗯
<hamo_blue> adam8157_: 买土豪的N9
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 非主流的软件不行, 看 roylez 的N9
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 为啥iOS和WinMobile可以有py解释器，而Android没有？
<pityonline> adam8157_: 起码硬件配置不低吧
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 自己作阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 哦，Android也有阿...不错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: Pre3直接跑chroot
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: N9那个busybox弱暴了
<bluezd> adam8157_: 为啥你也带尾巴 ？
<pityonline> adam8157_: 买吧，啥时候买喊上我啊
<adam8157_> bluezd: 周末rh的网废了
<adam8157_> pityonline: galaxy nexus?
<archl> adam8157_:  买啥买啥。
<pityonline> adam8157_: iPhone 5 啊
<archl> adam8157_: Nexus 7最好啊
<adam8157_> pityonline: 真.土豪
<adam8157_> archl: ...
<hamo_blue> > "adam8157_ " "买吧" * 50
<pityonline> adam8157_: 我看过上手视频，非常流畅啊
<MeaCulpa> 喜欢折腾的还是iPhone吧，其他的折腾到后来都会失望的
<archl> adam8157_:  买 Nexus 7 吧
<Guest13414> hamo_blue, adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam8157_ 买吧adam
<adam8157_> ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么没有？？？
<archl> jyfl987:  ios 官方升级很久很久
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我对 Android 失望了，尽管我不喜欢折腾
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，原来有，偶不了解拉，
<archl> jyfl987:  而且软件升级更就更久
<bluezd> adam8157_: 买吧^1000
<MeaCulpa> 拿回家就要破root的手机，开放...
 * adam8157_ 我把尾巴去掉加op
<archl> adam8157_:  买nexus 7就好了
<jyfl987> 我不喜欢android市场的现状 不过我喜欢android的开放 当然其实我讨厌他用java开发
<hamo_blue> > " adam8157_ " + "买吧" * 50
<archl> 。。。
<Guest13414> hamo_blue,  adam8157_ 买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买吧买
<archl> roylez:  买nexus 7当手机吧
<palomino|working> ......
 * hamo_blue 嗯...搞定了
<Oooops> 买啥。
<palomino|working> '吧'
 * archl 的手机现在待机能力已经下降了 70%，电池快坏了吧。
<cherrot> adam8157: 买俩吧
<hamo_blue> Guest13414: 小k你好可爱啊
<archl> Oooops:  蛋蛋要换2200RMB的手机了！
<hamo_blue> > "adam8157" + "买俩吧 " * 50
<bluezd> hamo_blue: 壕，你的 mba 买了吗？
<Oooops> 额。说这么久了。还没买。抠门蛋蛋
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 必然木有...穷
<adam8157> archl: Oooops 想而已, 就是觉得太大了
<archl> Oooops: 额。今天才说吧
<cherrot> hamo_blue: kk没了。。。
<bluezd> hamo_blue: 装
<Oooops> 之前就一直说要买的
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 真穷..
 * adam8157 直到今天看到galaxy nexus 2也是4.65寸...
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 赶紧把小k叫回来
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 还没玩够呢
<Oooops> 大的，不舒服。
<hamo_blue> Oooops: ...
<jyfl987> 擦 蛋蛋不是不用智能机的me
<jyfl987> 难道要泡妞转型了？
 * jyfl987 估计过几天又要开微薄了
<hamo_blue> jyfl987: 蛋蛋壕因为手机被妹纸拒绝了...
<MeaCulpa> ....
<palomino|working> ......
<bluezd> hamo_blue: 真的？
<hamo_blue> jyfl987: 妹纸不懂蛋蛋壕这是低调的华丽...
<jyfl987> hamo_blue: 有可能 人家会说 你用黑白机的 拿什么养我
<palomino|working> 拿的vertu黑白 ？
<ibodi> ofan:  现在跟朋友通讯大多用什么了？msn 好像过时了，FB不想用。你大多用什么？
<jyfl987> hamo_blue: 酒箱也怕箱子深啊
<palomino|working> 微信！ , ibodi
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 嗯
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo_blue: 蛋蛋真可怜
 * jyfl987 其实蛋蛋那个黑白机里面有个核反应堆 可以给家庭供电的
 * palomino|working 那皮搋子搋主席
<hamo_blue> jyfl987: 蛋蛋壕包的比较严
 * jyfl987 中南海特供机
 * adam8157 那皮搋子搋主席
<MeaCulpa> weixin.... 哎，BB和WebOS都没client
<jyfl987> weixin也提供开发了 阿
<bluezd> adam8157: 如果真是这样的话，建议买 iphone 5 ,一步到位
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥叫提供开发，有web api么？
<Oooops> adam8157: 你的钱呢？难道绑在身上玩。买一个手机还这么慢
<adam8157> bluezd: 不喜欢被控制
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 买BB阿，和老婆说公司配的，华尔街精英
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: iPhone俗不可耐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: BB + 1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: BB私秘性好，我lp至今不知道我手机怎么发短消息
<Oooops> 昨天记得蛤蟆要求蛋蛋，去五道口，搞啥的。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 建议买lumia...这名字，妹纸就懂了...撸妹
<palomino|working> ..... , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> hamo_blue: lumia = 亮骚
<palomino|working> 能撸的妹还是妹么... , hamo_blue
<Oooops> palomino|working: lol
 * bluezd 重口味
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: BB, 我全快捷键主题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 显得牛X
<Oooops> bb，再买一个b，bbb
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 桌面可以啥都没，就妹子照片，5min一换
<palomino|working> ......
<Oooops> 蛋蛋没钱了。肯定是蛤蟆邀请去叫罚款去了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: BB的键盘，对留指甲的手指很不友好的，私密性又+1
<Oooops> 交
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 相反，Pre/Veer的键盘很适合长指甲的用，买给妹子合适
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这种细微的工业设计亮点，三星，苹果之流是体会不到的
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕求送macbook air
<ibodi> palomino|working: 啊。那个微信 其实是 QQ。apps 里面怎么没有 手机QQ，
<bluezd> adam8157: 同求
<palomino|working> 微信已经不再是qq啦
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 先把小K搞回来！
<palomino|working> 跟qq脱离绑定了
<ibodi> 啊？哦。我看看。。
<ibodi> 也是用QQ 号码登入的吗？
<palomino|working> 以前是。现在不用了
<hamo_blue> Guest13414: 你肥来啦
<ibodi> 天。我大概从金星刚回来。今天第一次听说这个名字
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 约炮神器你居然。。
<hamo_blue> palomino|working: 那不是陌陌么？
<palomino|working> 微信也是啦
<hamo_blue> hi
<ibodi> palomino|working: 号码看上去像什么，举例看看，数字还是邮箱？
<palomino|working> 我还在用qq号登录.你可以新注册吧
<Guest13414> hamo_blue, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> weixin直接手机号也可以吧
<ibodi> palomino|working: 那算了。一个好友也没有。== 没有用。
<palomino|working> lol
<hamo_blue> > "adam8157" + "求赠送Macbook Air “ * 50
<palomino|working> 这东西就不是给好友设计的呀 , ibodi
<palomino|working> 专门给陌生人用地 , ibodi
<ibodi> 我大多MSN ，但是 nexus 没有这个 app ? 找半天没有发现。
<hamo_blue> ibodi: 莫非你喜欢跟熟人朋友约炮？
<palomino|working> 摇一摇 , ibodi
 * archl 不喜欢电容屏幕，多点触摸感觉没用。。。而且屏幕键盘更是垃圾。
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_blue ...
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 在id前面加上“默默”， 就是暗号
<ibodi> 哦。
<ibodi> 原来是这个用的。
<ibodi> 没有意思
<bluezd> adam8157: 要不你买个 iphone 5 然后咱俩交换吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦..
<ibodi> 看了半天大概还是回到原来的 skype
<adam8157> bluezd: 给你买个华为的换换
<ibodi> msn, yahoo ,qq 都不是很土特产
<adam8157> gtalk
<ibodi> gtalk 怪怪的。也不想用
<ibodi> 还是 skype 跨平台最多用户。
<archl> ibodi:  gtalk 最多
<archl> ibodi:  有gmail账户的都是
<archl> ibodi: 有android手机的都是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gtalk 似乎用的人少
<ibodi> 哦。好的。但是不喜欢google.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 再说google说砍就砍的，万一被并入google+...
<archl> ibodi: 如果你是 facebook 用户，renren用户，那么你也可以算作
<archl> MeaCulpa:  jabber协议的。所以只要你用那个。
<ibodi> 都不是
<ibodi> 帐号倒是有。一年上一次。
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: archl FaceBook新加了XMPP服务, 现在FaceBook Chat很方便
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这个时代里，你只能选择一个。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 公司。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我想用，但是周边人没人gtalk...哎
 * adam8157 选裸姐的公司
<MeaCulpa> facebook chat现在不墙了...
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<ibodi> 再说用 google 回到大陆又不能用。不想那么麻烦。
 * archl 还没回来后拥抱过任何一个家人之外的人呢。。。
<archl> ibodi: gmail不封。
<archl> ibodi: 要不 android 用户怎么会那么多
 * adam8157 afk
<ibodi> 是吗？我因为怕封。所以从来不用 gmail
<Oooops> ibodi: 你跟MS就是，那家伙和政府贴。
<ibodi> 最近 hotmail 太多BUG ，就EMAIL 搞得没有办法回复。不知的他们想干吗。所以看来要换掉了的时候了。
<Oooops> archl: 上次去北京，没抱谁？
<ibodi> archl: 你北京啊你？回来了？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 跟yahoo, 那东西有中国zf撑腰
<ibodi> 恩。yahoo !
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 前年yahoo出卖了几十个意见人士的信息给zf, zf承诺他们服务安全
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: Flickr自从被yahoo收购了，黄图随便看
<ibodi> 啊？居然那个有H ？
<ibodi> 不过也没有意思。
<ibodi> 浪费视力
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 那些Activist居然蠢到用Yahoo Mail, 他们牺牲了，造福了很多人
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 任何网站只要被Yahoo收购了，在我国就畅通
<MeaCulpa> 当然以后难说，现在似乎没有这样的二货继续在yahoo mail里了...
<ibodi> 难贵我YAHOO 时不时的有政府侦探邮件。
<ibodi> 估计被卖了。
<ibodi> 不过我向来不回复
<ibodi> 这样我还是不用Y！
<ibodi> 也没有什么隐私。不管他了
<ibodi> 还是 hotmail ! 就是最近恢复邮件有BUG。这些孩子真花哨。就一个EMAIL 也想搞成FB
<MeaCulpa> webmail你也能忍...
<ibodi> 看来大家都是争取流量，知名度。
<night_> - -
<ibodi> 已知头上第一层天（四天王天）一天==地球50年，寿命500岁= 500*12月*30天*50地球年=500*360*50=9百万地球年
<ibodi> 已知头上第二层天（33天）一天==地球100年，寿命1000岁= 1000*12月*30天*100地球年=2*500*360*2*50=36百万地球年
<ibodi> 于是累计
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server版安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387308 原来的系统是windows 7 现在想把它换成ubuntu 12.04 server，把原来的win7替换掉。没有光驱，没有u盘，只能硬盘安装。这里是server版的ubuntu，不是desktop版的。之前是使用easybcd，但是好像menu.list写的不对，所以在 …
<ibodi> 中间除去5不还天，不在计算范围。
<ibodi> 到第28天，共8万打劫。
<ibodi> 请问，每一层天大概都是什么地球年
<ibodi> 8万大劫*
<ibodi> 给孩子2进制考试题目
<ibodi> 哈
<ibodi> 1大劫 = 4 中劫 = 4*20小劫
<ibodi> 1 小劫 = 2 *（8400-10）*100 地球年
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: ...
<ibodi> 计算正确，找 namoamitabha 要奖品。哈
<ibodi> 今天不在？
<^chen> - o -
<MeaCulpa> 你说的天，是极乐世界，还是我们这里的？
<ibodi> 我们头上的28 层天。
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 弥陀的还是天宫的？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 哦，那就不是弥陀的
<ibodi> 恩
<ibodi> 我们自己头上的28 层天
<ibodi> 极乐时间寿命没有限量。没有办法计算。
<ibodi> 极乐世界*
<archl> 奇怪。
<archl> adam8157:  99元的鞋子真的不能好好期待啊
<archl> adam8157:  即使是足球鞋。
<ibodi> 如果你保持一夫一妻，会生到头上第一层天：四天王天，寿命相当地球9百万年。
<archl> 只有原价定价 300+ 才行
<archl> ibodi: 。。。
<archl> ibodi: 。。。
<adam8157> archl: 我有李宁的足球鞋 原价接近300
<archl> adam8157: 我这个原价才 189
<ibodi> 如果你其他女人都不看一眼，会生到头上第二层天，寿命相当地球36百万年。
<archl> adam8157:  就丑了。后面有硬的板子
<ibodi> 但是 为什么天人有 42000 老婆伺候？这个我不明白。
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo_blue> roylez: 主席壕
<adam8157> hamo_blue: ...
<hamo_blue> ibodi: 就是说，如果你能忍住凡间的女子，就能随便享受天上的妹纸...
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 对你来说有个好消息(应该算), 但是涉及保密不能给你说
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 尼玛
<ibodi> hamo_blue: 因果好像不一致？因为不好色，才生到天上啊。怎么生到天上就忘记了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买个独轮车把
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 你这是掉我胃口啊
<hamo_blue> ibodi: 天上就不叫好色了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 公路型的 可以到15km/h
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 刚yshao给我说的... 我正打台球
<ibodi> hamo_blue: 也是也是
<jyfl987> 跟我平时山地车速度差不多
<ibodi> hamo_blue: 看一眼就表示男女问题好了。
<archl> adam8157:  我发现这足训鞋果然前面单薄。。。用不了多久就会断裂的吧。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: = 5min
<ibodi> OK 好好干吧。下回见。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok
<hamo_blue> roylez: 主席壕
<bluezd> adam8157: 跟我说吧，啥好消息？
<adam8157> bluezd: 不能说.. 我就是调调他胃口
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 尼玛
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，哈哈，我知道是什么了，哈哈 cc hamo_blue
<adam8157> bluezd: 真聪明
<bluezd> adam8157: 那必须的，刚想起来，哈哈。
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 求透露
<qiao> adam8157, 主席好。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 我早上就听说了
<bluezd> hamo_blue: "对你来说有个好消息(应该算), 但是涉及保密不能给你说"
<adam8157> qiao: 我不是主席啊
<hamo_blue> roylez: 有人篡权
<qiao> adam8157, 听你好基友这样叫。。。:D
<bluezd> adam8157: 主席万岁
<adam8157> qiao: roylez 才是
<qiao> adam8157,  嗯嗯。。。
<qiao> roylez, 主席好。。。:)
<adam8157> qiao: 你是?
<qiao> adam8157, 在你抬头45度的方向
<hamo_blue> adam8157: ...
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 又是你的基友...
<qiao> adam8157, 就是和小谢在一块的
<adam8157> qiao: huh?
<adam8157> qiao: 为了维护caiqian组的工作效率, 我准备ban了你...
<qiao> adam8157,   >.<
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 为啥你基友都是qcai组的？
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 自己组的没有挑战性了？
 * jyfl987 兔子不吃窝边草 cc hamo_blue
<hamo_blue> adam8157: aha?为啥？
<cfy> ofan: piggybox: 怎么我load average一直在1以上？
<cfy> ofan: piggybox: i5 2核的
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 我正写邮件, 懒得和你争论 直接踢了
<palomino|working> 没超过2就行吧
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 我说啥了？
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • CactiEZ 中文版V10.1安装使用 (转) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387315 说明：CactiEZ中文版V10.1是基于CentOS 6.0系统，整合Cacti等相关软件，重新编译而成的一个操作系统！ 优点：省去了复杂烦琐的Cacti配置过程，安装之后即可使用，全部中文化，界面更友好 缺点：CactiEZ …
<piggybox> cfy:  貌似很正常
<archl> hamo_blue: 回复到被踢概率最高的时期了？
<cfy> piggybox: 你的是多少，我用linux的时候，貌似比较低啊
<piggybox> cfy:  我平均是3，4核
<cfy> piggybox: 象这种又trubo boost技术的，正常情况下的负载是2还是4,我这个是2核的，但是，实际可以同时跑4线程
<cfy> piggybox: 哦
<huangya> 在读普通文件时用read（fd， buf， BUFSIZ ）如果读的字节数已到BUFSIZ，或者读到了EOF，read返回；而在socket tcp传输时，调用read（sock， buf， BUFSIZ ）是不是读的字节数没有到BUFSIZ，且没有读到EOF，也有可能返回？
<piggybox> cfy:  mdworker会不时用掉些cpu，这是spotlight在做索引
<cfy> piggybox: 我这里是mds用了最多的cpu时间
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子呢？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo_blue momo palomino|working 
<adam8157> roylez: 在你头上
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<piggybox> cfy:  mds也是spotlight的进程
<lolicon> chromium 按 C-P 就freeze了 …… 什么办法解决
<lolicon> 貌似是打印系统的问题，我编译时根本没加 cups 啊。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez 加持了城管光环揍破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
 * palomino|working 绝不向恶势力低头!
<palomino|working> 主席你好 , roylez
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> 主席累了吧?给你捶捶肩? , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 乖，给爷倒立一个看看
<hamo_blue> palomino|working: ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥我们这次 NHO 不在朝阳 ？
 * hamo_blue 倒立马！
<adam8157> bluezd: 怕你累着
<bluezd> adam8157: 给不给帽子啊
<roylez> bluezd: 红帽基佬水陆无遮大会？
<adam8157> palomino|working: roylez gnikrow|onimolap
<hamo_blue> bluezd: 乃们要在raycom做NHO？
<palomino|working> ? , adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: huh? 你也要当城管?
<adam8157> palomino|working: gnikrow|onimolap  倒立的
<bluezd> hamo_blue: 嗯
<palomino|working> ..........
 * adam8157 echo "palomino|working" | rev
<hamo_blue> adam8157: gaoji
<bluezd> roylez: 新员工培训，发帽子
<adam8157> bluezd: 应该要给
<bluezd> adam8157: 好像还有晚宴
<adam8157> bluezd: 我去给你们培训吧 蹭饭
<bluezd> adam8157: 行，不过貌似我们这次参加 NHO 的妹子不多。
<adam8157> bluezd: 哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 不知道她参不参加呢？
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<roylez> bluezd: 谁？
<cherrot> qiao_working: 小谢的基友啊
<archl> bluezd: 给主席引荐？
<bluezd> roylez: ...
<roylez> bluezd: 漂亮的话，是进献　lol
<bluezd> roylez: 主席不是已经有妹子了吗？
<roylez> bluezd: 木有啊
<roylez> bluezd: 也不嫌多
<bluezd> roylez: 我也木有啊，这年头，available 的妹子实在是太少了
<roylez> bluezd: 非诚勿扰上大把
<qiao_working> cherrot, 人家有女人的。。。
<cherrot> qiao_working: 有女人又不碍着有基友。。
<palomino|working> .... , cherrot
<roylez> cherrot: +1
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<nicol> adam8157: 是errata的？
<qiao_working> cherrot, 呃 介个我怕破坏人家家庭和睦。。。
<cherrot> qiao_working: 3口之家不是最幸福么
<cherrot> cc adam8157 roylez hamo
<qiao_working> cherrot,  囧
<onlylove> 最近连freenode经常失败……
<cherrot> qiao_working: 他今天旷工了？
<cherrot> onlylove: +1 老断线伤不起
<qiao_working> cherrot, 他回学校了，毕设课题报告。。。
 * cherrot 这么快就毕社了。。。
 * cherrot 表示还没射呢 就给毙了
<qiao_working> cherrot, 现在只是选题。。
<cherrot> qiao_working: 哦
<nicol> qiao_working: 我们都是先找工作阿，毕设就半年吧
<cherrot> hamo_18M: 成了？
<qiao_working> nicol, 恩 现在选题，在明年的5月份做好就ok了
<cherrot> hamo_18M: 求携带 球携带
<hamo_18M> cherrot: 这明明是18M，又不是IBM...
<cherrot> hamo_18M: 靠 原来是被摸了。。。
<hamo_18M> cherrot: 没有...
<cherrot> hamo_18M: 那就是 要把妹的意思咯
<cherrot> hamo_18M: 求真相 求观赏～
<dwjie`> .
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助安装不了UBUNTU12.04出现黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387319 我下载的12.04正式版通过U盘安装。。但在进入选选择语言--安装到电脑。。但选择后出现黑屏。。一直黑屏。在其他的电脑上完全能装。已排除U盘问题。大家看看我得配置 电脑型号GBTUACPI  …
<dwjie`> 黑屏 ？
<dwjie> .
 * hamo_aha 为啥又掉了...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: roylez .
<cherrot> hamo_要把妹 君
<hamo_aha> test
<adam8157> hamo_aha: fail
<Guest13414> hamo_aha, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 他摸让我明天面试..
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 还尼玛是电话面试...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 啧啧
<hamo_aha> 又掉了？
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 你这算社招了哈
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 不知道...
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 我们这有实习生直接投社招简历，说这样简单快捷。。。
<bluezd> hamo_aha: 啥职位？
<hamo_aha> bluezd: 忘了问了，我投的四CSTL
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 直接投社招，HR又不是吃屎的...
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 然后周五去你度面试 lol
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 投百度的社招还能过来面试？
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 恩啊
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 屌爆了..
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 你要是出去了别忘了我啊...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 把我也带过去啊
<adam8157> hamo_aha: .
 * bluezd 我想申请个 air cc adam8157
<Oooops> hamo_aha: 逼急了。你可以去捐种子。
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa IBM 真gaoji cc bluezd
<adam8157> GNUdog: 基狗好
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你到底是在郑州还是帝都, 你的timeline我都看不懂了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 郑州
<roylez> adam8157: 咋了
<roylez> GNUdog: 鸡狗，好久不见
<adam8157> roylez: 听同事说看到的ibm的代码, 各种高级
<GNUdog> roylez: 哎哟
<roylez> adam8157: 那必须的
<jusss> char a='m',b='n';write(1,&a,2);输出mn, 这是正确的吗？
<hamo_lost> GNUdog: 基狗早
<GNUdog> hamo_lost: 蛤蟆，你这是哪国的时区？
<hamo_lost> GNUdog: 大中华帝国
<hamo_lost> GNUdog: 学校的事情怎么样了？
<GNUdog> hamo_lost: 等啊，春季的还早呢
<adam8157> GNUdog: 犇
<hamo_lost> GNUdog: 看你天天各种玩啊...羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<GNUdog> hamo_lost: 屁，你最后签哪儿了？
<adam8157> hamo_lost: +1
<hamo_lost> adam8157: gaoji
<hamo_lost> GNUdog: 百度
<GNUdog> hamo_lost: 犇
<hamo_lost> adam8157: 加你妹的1？
<roylez> hamo_lost: 你签了搞基？
<roylez> hamo_lost: gaoji啊
<jusss> adam8157: 第一个进栈的是存在高地址还是低地址？
 * hamo_eggache 上个irc还得挂代理...
<hamo_eggache> roylez: 明天面贵摸啊，求面经啊
<roylez> hamo_eggache: 你就说度娘给的钱少就行鸟
<hamo_eggache> roylez: ...
<hamo_eggache> roylez: 壕啊...
<hamo_eggache> roylez: 我穷啊...求赠送macbook air
<adam8157> jusss: 忘了...
<adam8157> jusss: 应该是高
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 乐乐就是cstl的, 你提他就行了
<jusss> adam8157: 那你们想象内存地址时是从左到右还是从下到上
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 樂樂是上海的壕啊...北京的土人不一定知道啊...
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 不过18M真心牛逼，一次内推一辈子内推...我自己申请的都算他内推...
<adam8157> jusss: 栈从上到下, 堆从下向上
<namoamitabuddha> 誰用 Network Manager 連接過 PEAP?
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 我们也是, 不过这样的钱少些
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 『嘟噜』是啥网站啊？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 多撸
<dwjie> \
<dwjie> jsd
<jusss> adam8157: 如果第一个是在高位，那char a='m',b='n';write(1,&a,2);怎么输出mn
<adam8157> jusss: 这都是未定义的行为...
<adam8157> jusss: 未定义的行为啥也说明不了
<jusss> adam8157: 那啥是定义的行为？
<adam8157> jusss: c标准里说是定义的行为就是
<jusss> 忘了咋定义了。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 再说, 你这个是全局的还是局部的?
<jusss> adam8157: 局部
 * hamo_eggache 基狗君啊基狗君，你别走啊基狗君，我刚上次厕所你就不在了啊基狗君！
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 被你冲掉了
<jusss> adam8157: 局部的在栈上，不都是这样说吗
<adam8157> jusss: 对的
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 局部是在栈上啊
<adam8157> jusss: 局部的非静态的
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 可是没人保证会连续分配的...虽然绝大多数情况都这样
<adam8157> jusss: 这个未定义啦, 而且你写到一行, 万一再开个优化
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 蛋蛋典型的死程，标准不说的他绝对不做
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 必须不做, 这样臆断容易产生潜在的bug
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: gaoji
<bluezd> adam8157: hamo_eggache gaoji
 * hamo_eggache 拜蛋蛋！
<namoamitabuddha> x
<hamo_eggache> > "拜" + "蛋蛋！" * 50
<Guest13414> hamo_eggache, 拜蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！蛋蛋！
<jusss> 那标准的是char a;char b;a='m';b='n'; ?
 * adam8157 咱连三元运算符都怕有副作用嘞
<hamo_eggache> > "基狗你肥来啦！" * 10
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 标准的怎么写
<GNUdog> 脑残联通又开始抽风了
<Guest13414> hamo_eggache, 基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！基狗你肥来啦！
<adam8157> jusss: 没啥标准, 只是你写到一行, 编译器不会理解你的先后顺序
<nicol> em0: watchdog timeout -- resetting
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，我改改试试
<nicol> 这个是怎么回事阿
<jusss> adam8157: 改成两行还是mn
<namoamitabuddha> nm 不行啊
<jusss> char a;a='m';和char a='m';据说是不一样的，不一样在哪？
<kowalski_m> hiall
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕我想去raycom啊
<bluezd> hamo_eggache:来吧 ～～～
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 求推荐...你懂得...
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: hr 怎么样？
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 相当不错
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 专业不对口，相貌也赶不上...
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: 关键是 。。。 可以 。。。
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: ...
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: adam8157 现在就是兼职 HR
<GNUdog> 其实我最喜欢 Hoho 那个职位…
<GNUdog> 每天真心闲的一B
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 他也就招一堆基友给他打工...
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: ^^^
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: 我喜欢yshao的活...每天subway
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 他是减肥
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: subway那种垃圾食品还能减肥？
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: subway 还是垃圾食品？
<GNUdog> 那个是所有快餐里最健康的了
<hamo_eggache> ...
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: 这样啊原来，我说呢这么长时间木有招来一个妹子 cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 生菜挺多,  还全麦面包 还不健康?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我给eryu招过一个, eryu嫌岁数太大
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 连油都少的东西，直接蔬菜加热，这东西都垃圾，那普通吃的东西就是垃圾中的垃圾了
 * hamo_eggache 决定下班去门口买个subway吃..
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我去，eryu 这是找对象么
<bluezd> adam8157: 只要 available 官她岁数大小
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 看来乃们现在真是缺人缺到饥渴啊...
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 连 adam8157 这猥琐的都出来当HR了...
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 话说你这么好机会，有木有在wchang面前提起我啊
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 吸引特定族群
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 懂什么啊你
 * GNUdog 『You need to connect to the Internet to synchronize with the Evernote service.』 evernote 是脑残么，我连着 IPSec 告诉我我是 offline
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: 你这么gaoji的做法，evernote这货都没见过...
<huntxu> adam8157: bash裏雙方括號啥意思
<adam8157> huntxu: 高级test
<adam8157> huntxu: 支持正则什么的
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<adam8157> huntxu: 大于小于号也不用转义
<GNUdog> 改了 MTU 和 rekey 时间看看会不会出问题。hoho
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: 基狗你真是太gaoji了...
 * adam8157 基狗真心gaoji  cc bluezd hamo_eggache 
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 蛤蟆去死
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 和你家 adam8157 gaoji 去
<huntxu> adam8157: if [[]] && [[]]; then 是這麽用不
<adam8157> huntxu: &&可以扔里头
<adam8157> huntxu: like if [[ "$#" = "1" && "$1" = "on" ]]
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有，為什麽true不用加""
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 見到直接 if [[ $xx == true ]]
<adam8157> huntxu: 推荐加, 但是不加也可以啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 正则是这样
<adam8157> 3 if [[ "$1" =~ "-v" ]]
<GNUdog> adam8157: gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: ?字符串能不加引號？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不用啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: bash不都是字符串么...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我菜...
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: $var如果不加""的话, 如果是空就很麻烦
<huntxu> adam8157: ==還是=?
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥啊
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: subway
<adam8157> huntxu: =, 因为标准的sh是不支持==的
<adam8157> huntxu: 虽然对于bash来说都是一样的
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: 那个不好吃啊
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 你個死運維不學腳本
<adam8157> bluezd: 还行 (菜和酱选对口味的话
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: ahah? 谁我说运维啦？谁说我不会脚本了？
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 你說說你的工作和運維有什麽區別
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 哈哈哈, 你被误解了...
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 运维会跑机器学习的模型去预测硬盘故障的发生？
<zhpeng> hamo_eggache, 运维还没那么牛B
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 运维会给内核打补丁解决panic的问题？
<zhpeng> hamo_eggache, 会
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: lol ^
 * adam8157 运维对面会坐个妹子?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 这就很难说了。哥以前对面坐一个双鱼妹子
<zhpeng> adam8157, 今天双鱼妹子还求投食了。。
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 趕腳你中了好多槍...
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_eggache> ...
<zhpeng> 你看。。。我总能在一瞬间把话题转到妹子身上
<zhpeng> 不对/
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 運維的顯著特點就是沒有妹子，你有麽
<zhpeng> s/身上/上
 * archl 需要人告诉如何系鞋带
<archl> 。。。
 * GNUdog SA gaoji？
<archl> 鞋带总觉得使用方式不对。。。
<zhpeng> 哥今天忙死了
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: gaoji SA
<archl> adam8157: 阿当。
<zhpeng> hamo_eggache, 哥以前就是SA。。。
<hamo_eggache> archl: 最棒的系法就是左右脚的系一起
<hamo_eggache> zhpeng: gaoji
<archl> hamo_eggache: 前脚掌不会用。
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 你的mba買了沒
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 木有，穷，蛋蛋壕也不赞助我
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 我贊助吧
<GNUdog> hamo_eggache: 你还穷
 * GNUdog SA 会这么穷？
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 九出十三歸
<hamo_eggache> GNUdog: 必然穷...
<adam8157> GNUdog: +1
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 蛋蛋壕答应我送我一个的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你也是个壕
<adam8157> archl: huh?
 * GNUdog 我了个去，围观
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 滚
 * GNUdog 一定是 for love..
<hamo_eggache> 。。。
 * GNUdog for the love, l, o, v, e!
<archl> adam8157:  因为你的字母是 a，比较好按啊。
<onlylove> 妹子求投食……什么概念……
<archl> onlylove: 偷食？
<hamo_eggache> onlylove: 类似求保养
<hamo_eggache> onlylove: 包养
<onlylove> archl: 看下huntxu前面的聊天记录
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157: 好久不穿轻的鞋子了=这双大概是 650g。
<onlylove> archl: 错了……zhpeng说的
<adam8157> archl: 好轻
<archl> adam8157: 我以前曾实验，脱下一件校服，50米跑步成绩就从 9.7s
<archl> 变 7.7s
<archl> 还是多少来着。
<archl> 忘记了，差不多2s的差异
<adam8157> archl: 啧啧
<onlylove> 那校服得多沉
<cherrot> archl: 脱光光你就赢了～
<archl> onlylove: 去年刚丢了。大约400g吧。
<archl> 不对，是从澳大利亚离开时捐出去了
<palomino|working> 脱光了冲线的时候还有一点优势 , cherrot
<cherrot> palomino|working: +1
<archl> cherrot palomino|working 你们不冷么。。。
<archl> 当时为了那点成绩，我在冬天脱下来了～
<onlylove> 没事，澳大利亚的冬天是中国的夏天
<archl> 是中国的冬天。。。
<archl> lol
<jusss> adam8157: char a='m';char b='n';write(1,&a,1);write(1,&a+1,1);输出mn,这。。。
<ggarlic> 不能脱光，得穿上丝袜减少肌肉震颤，不然跑不快的
<huntxu> 絲襪都出來了
<archl> ggarlic: 。。。丝袜不行吧。要穿棉袜脚底不滑，弹力也会减轻。
<archl> ggarlic: 对了。。你也在北京的不是。。。
<ggarlic> 是
<adam8157> jusss: 未定义
<archl> ggarlic: 。
<archl> ggarlic: 骷髅是不。
<ggarlic> archl: 是  :D
<archl> ggarlic: 忘了找你了 :S
<FrankLvWeb> 用户下mail太多了，这么mail命令的邮件只能一份份翻的哦
<ggarlic> archl: :)
<hamo_eggache> ggarlic: ....
<jusss> adam8157: 默认不是auto.吗，这不算定义吗？
<hamo_eggache> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋壕你又下班了...
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 怎么定义变量呀。。。
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 啥？
<jusss> hamo_eggache: adam说我没定义变量，char a='m';char b='n';
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 这还不算定义吗？
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 定义了啊，这不是定义带初始化的代码么...
<onlylove> 这已经定义了
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 这么gaoji的问题还是得去问蛋蛋壕
<jusss> hamo_eggache: char a='m';char b='n';write(1,&a,1);write(1,&a+1,1);输出mn
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 这是怎么回事
<ofan> jusss: 找本書看
<jusss> ofan: 啥书
<ofan> jusss: c的書
<ofan> jusss: 慢慢看
<jusss> ofan: 哦，那先解释下这个问题呗
 * FrankLvWeb mail命令看信只能一封封往后翻么，现在才2011年那，这个server上crontab的邮件都超过2G了，我想看上礼拜的邮件。。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206078.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<onlylove> 你可以试试mutt
<ofan> FrankLvWeb: 現在2012了。。。
<jusss> FrankLvWeb: 改.mailrc
<jusss> FrankLvWeb: man mail里好像有说
<jusss> FrankLvWeb: set screen=xx
<FrankLvWeb> 我看了夏mail文件 也就200M+，就用 mail -p > rediect.file 然后vim直接去看，发现其实里面没有最近一周的邮件。。。
 * FrankLvWeb 下班
<hamo_eggache> roylez_: 壕好早
<krfantasy> ls
<mao>  hi ,求救
<mao> megaraid删除了配置，如何恢复
<mao> 各位大神，求救啊
 * adam8157 你们都开了dnsmasq?
<majia321> pdnsd
<adam8157> majia321: 好些?
<majia321> adam8157: 我只做dns缓存
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐你用的什么
<roylez_> dnsmasq
<majia321> adam8157: dnsmasq的dns缓存，不是persistent的！也就是说，每过个大约10来分钟，它就自己忘了以前缓存的东西了……
<majia321> adam8157: 某人说的
<adam8157> majia321: 就是乐乐说的  http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2010/08/14/pdnsd-caching.html
<Guest13414> adam8157,啥网址y 用pdnsd做dns缓存服务器 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<adam8157> roylez_: 那你还用dnsmasq?
<roylez_> majia321: pdns太费劲了，后来懒得弄了
<abine> 找到组织了
<roylez_> adam8157: dnsmasq功能还多，还能当dhcp使
<abine> 终于找到组织了
<majia321> roylez_: 只做缓存的话，照着arch wiki 修改其实不费力的
<adam8157> roylez_: 10分钟就清空这种事...
<roylez_> majia321: 懒得弄了。dnsmasq装完只需要改一行...
<abine> 哇
<majia321> roylez_: pdsnd可以走udp
<abine> 这么多家伙在线啊
<abine> 切月饼了
<abine> 快来
<majia321> 其它配置比dnsmasq确实多了很多步骤
<abine> 有时吧
<Jagd> feko 6.2 终于出来了。。。 原来的注册码还能用
<abine> 也不一定的
<Guest13414> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine装不上 求助~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387329 wine 安装时总会出现您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]y 错误 http://ubuntu.srt.cn/ubuntu/ precise/universe ttf-unfonts-core all 1.0.3.is.1.0.2-080608-5ubuntu1 404 Not Found 无法下载 http://ubuntu.srt.cn/ubuntu/pool/univer ... u1_all.deb 404 Not Found E: 有几个软件 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 你改了哪一行
<roylez_> adam8157: listen adress那一个
<adam8157> roylez_: 给别人用 (dhcp时?
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么都得先加127.0.0.1吧
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天累坏了，不想玩了
<adam8157> roylez_: 去睡
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会到11点
<adam8157> =,=
<jusss> char m='h';char n='i';char o='\0';printf(&m);谁帮编译下，俺这输出hi
<Jagd> jusss: 你开了 -O3 就不一定了
<jusss> Jagd: 你编译试了？
<Jagd> jusss: 没
<jusss> Jagd: 你编译试试
<Jagd> jusss: 为啥。
<jusss> Jagd: 你编译出来看是不是hi
<Jagd> jusss: 我这里的进栈顺序是这样的： movb    $104, 29(%esp)  ; movb     $105, 31(%esp) ; movb     $0, 30(%esp)
<Jagd> jusss: 所以输出 h
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2371a672/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C150C0A452220Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 相同的错别字暴露哈佛作弊丑闻
<Jagd> jusss: 如果开了优化，就只剩下  movb    $104, 31(%esp) movl     %eax, (%esp)
<Jagd> jusss: 这就是你想要的答案吗
<Jagd> ofan: 昨天看到有人把保钓写成保钩。。。笑屎我了
<ofan> Jagd: 看過
<Jagd> ofan: 嘿嘿，你还真空啊。。
<ofan> Jagd: 啥真空？
<Jagd> ofan: 空闲
<ofan> Jagd: 沒有.. 剛起牀
<Jagd> ofan:  你们那里不是有很多作业的吗，传说中。。。
<ofan> Jagd: 我這沒
<Jagd> ofan: 据说还能在线做?
<ofan> Jagd: 很多都在線做
<Jagd> ofan: 为神马你那里没——
<ofan> Jagd: 基礎課作業比較多
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/PnLCH.jpg
<Guest13414> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu怎么查看开机时间呢？？？win7系统下可以用360！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387331 想知道自己电脑kununtu系统开机时间是不是比win7开机快！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2012-09-17 20:09
<ofan> 上联：香港公民拼命抵抗洗脑教育；下联：大陆屁民尽情展示洗脑成果；横批：一国两智！
<fyodor_> lol
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/237e8aef/l/0Lgames0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C170C0A5372570Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 《光荣使命》民用版发布
<dwjie> 我来恶劣。 。
<dwjie> 了
<Guest13414> 新 常用硬件支持 • suspend..... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387335 mint13 好像 没有 hibernate（图形选项）？ 怎么设置只能 用 电源键 唤醒 suspend ？ 笔记本…… 谢谢 ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoehaier — 2012-09-17 20:46
<if_else> 各位兄台，tmux 下，如何查看当先的配置选项的值？
<jusss> dos的内核源代码是开放的吗
<ofan> dos有好幾個
<CyrusYzGTt> freedos
<cfy> 推荐一个下载脚本，作者很认真啊 https://github.com/iambus/youku-lixian
<roylez_> cfy: c渣
<cfy>  roylez_: 这个作者太认真了
<roylez_> cfy: 看片上瘾而已
<roylez_> cfy: BS
<cfy> roylez.....主席。。。
<cfy> roylez_: written by python
<ofan> “中国的爱国者，行动起来，买光日货，让日本人无货可买！”
<cfy> ofan: 加油。把你的mac送给我吧。我帮你处理
<ofan> cfy: 我沒日貨
<ofan> 除了一個騷你耳機，還沒到貨
<cfy> ofan: 是啊，把电脑给我，你再买嘛lol
<cfy> adam8157: red pill好吃么？
<ofan> cfy: 我用毛？
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<cfy> ofan: 买日货啊。。。
<ofan> cfy: 日你妹啊
<cfy> ofan: 不你说的么？
<ofan> cfy: 不是我說的
<cfy> ofan: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 我2了, 重启了办公室电脑的网络... (竟然IP变了!!!
<roylez_> 2
<cfy> 2
<roylez_> cfy: in python
<cfy> roylez_: oh.
<adam8157> roylez_: 一般都不变的嘛...
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天问问IT怎么动态注册到内部dns    nnnnnnd
<roylez_> 2
<hamo> adam8157 你又被搞了？
<adam8157> hamo: 自己重启网络的, 没想到IP变了...
<hamo> adam8157 然后家里连不上了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 穷举
<adam8157> hamo: 能扫描hostname不
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.ckernel.org/news/ 这玩儿在我家门口
<Guest13414> adam8157 ⇪ t: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<hamo> 那你得有个那个网段的机子用才行..你总不能用新加坡的vpn主机扫raycom吧
<hamo> adam8157 你去不？
<adam8157> hamo: 去
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu定制/备份综合贴（老鸟请绕行） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387339 ubuntu定制/备份综合贴（老鸟请绕行） ubuntu用过一段时间，经常折腾来折腾去，最后面目全非，又想从头来过，就经常重新安装系统，于是有了备份和定制的想法。 在闻到死的时候，用ghos …
<hamo> roylez_ 2席
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157 bluezd 也去貌似
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 给了, 咱俩合作很好的
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez_ 也许就同事了你这何苦..
<bluezd> hamo: 去啊，赶上了就去
<roylez_> hamo: 踢了10多次成了俩
<hamo> ok...那我也去.. cc adam8157 bluezd
<adam8157> bluezd: 帮我扫描下我的ip是啥...
 * hamo 报名去
<dwjie> .
<hamo> adam8157 弱爆
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得是你的机被你搞死了
<adam8157> bluezd: ping
<hamo> adam8157 求帽子
<bluezd> adam8157: 在了
<adam8157> bluezd: 登录上你办公室电脑  `hostname adam-station`
<bluezd> adam8157: 你公司的 ip 变了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 应该是...
<bluezd> adam8157: 稍等
<hamo> adam8157 求帽
<adam8157> bluezd: 或者 nbtstat -a adam-station
<adam8157> hamo: 不给
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 求帽
<bluezd> adam8157: 10.66.13.161
<adam8157> bluezd: 多谢...
<adam8157> bluezd: 怎么查的
<hamo_alien> bluezd: gaoji
<bluezd> adam8157: irc 上看的
<adam8157> bluezd: gaoji
<bluezd> 不需要查啊
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 笨蛋
 * hamo_alien 尼玛，迅雷离线都这么卡
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_alien ca 我whois 一下自己也就知道了...
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 你要是有bluezd这智商，早就...
<kevinyings> 抽筋了
<abine> hamo_alien:
<abine> 你也用迅雷？？
<kevinyings> 22：30了，你们还在水啊
<abine> 要雨季了
<abine> 所以水水更健康
<kevinyings> abine, 要水稻什么时候呢？
<abine> 谁有自动获取本机公网IP的脚本呢
<abine> 想用来做远程控制用的
<abine> 本地机器上安装的是ubuntu系统
<abine> 12.04的
<abine> 通过adsl+ 路由器上网
<abine> IP
<kevinyings> abine, 通过发包，应该能收到吧
<kevinyings> 有不在大陆又是白天的人吗？
<kevinyings> 有人吗？
<kevinyings> 有吗？
<kevinyings> 有？
<kevinyings> ？
<qinglingquan> 邮件的 MUA MTA MDA一般用什么组合？
<kevinyings> fetchmail
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: mta mda呢？
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, sendmail什么的吧？
<kevinyings> 靠，我就知道两个
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: mutt+fetchmail+sendmail+procmail?
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, 这是你用的？
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: mutt+getmail+msmtp+procmail?
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: 我用的mutt+fetchmail+msmtp+procmail
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: 想问问大家用的什么组合比较合适
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, 我邮箱能收到机器邮件就行。。。比较马虎
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: 我就是闲来无事重配一下:)
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, 有前途啊，我没事都水论坛的
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, 有事也水
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 手动安装nvidia官方网站下载的.run显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387341 我是全新安装的系统，什么都没做，然后进系统，拷贝驱动，然后sudo stop lightdm alt+f1 登录sudo sh .run，运行了，第一页是说明，accept，然后就出现the distribution-provided pre-install script …
<qinglingquan> kevinyings: 我论坛注册后没水过：）也就有的时候上去转转
<kevinyings> qinglingquan, 写完代码先。。。。
<sandy> .
<fish47> 大家好哇
<Guest13414> fish47, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<fish47> 请问一下，Linux的系统调用，遇到结构体指针的参数，是不是一定要malloc一块内存的？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/11288569/album/78144562/
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y 活动照片- 豆瓣第一届翻白眼大赛开屎啦！！
<mntcdrommnt> 我收到时
<mntcdrommnt> ／help
<MeaCulpa> .
<cherrot> > Time.now
<cherrot> > Help
<Guest13414> cherrot, 不要玩机器人
<cherrot> Guest13414, 不听话 啪啪啪
<iPino> 有誰知道文泉驛最近怎麼了？
<cherrot> iPino, 怎么了？
 * cherrot git-diffall 相当好用～
<iPino> cherrot, 提交無效
<iPino> cherrot, 而且也聯繫不上房騫騫
<xinchi> 你是说fontconfig?
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnd, 被一个pm阴了, 最近一个半月没得休息了 气死了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说到这个，谁能和Undertaker比？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<binker> cherrot: 在干嘛呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我以为是shift, 结果是加进来个新的. nnnd
<binker> 还没睡么
<MeaCulpa> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRNoRO7eV6EyCw8raSswQa5w23obX9kjZnuRSAGtmKXMtkDces09u57Zu34oA
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 能者多劳
<binker> 有谁用APU E350运行Ubuntu12.04LTS
<binker> 用来当作HTPC
<sandy> 无
<binker> 想安装一台新机阿
<binker> 有点纠结
<binker> 到底是要英特尔还是AMD
<MeaCulpa> binker: 显然Intel啊
<MeaCulpa> binker: 看价钱就知道，Intel贵嘛
<binker> 很明显英特尔的CPU很强劲
<binker> 但是集成显示芯片很烂
<binker> AMD与英特尔则相反
<MeaCulpa> Ivy Bridge很烂么？
<binker> AMD的CPU部分简直就是弱爆了，集成的显卡可以秒杀所有英特尔的集成显示芯片
<MeaCulpa> HTPC还集显？
<cherrot> binker, CPU为啥弱爆了啊
<cherrot> binker, 我不懂。。当时买就光看主频、缓存和性价比了。。
<binker> HTPC就是要集成显卡的，省电，静音运行阿
<MeaCulpa> binker: 省电你还提及AMD?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: core数量和缓存，AMD的确看上去不错，但是实际用下来...
<binker> AMD的apu的确很省电阿
<MeaCulpa> binker: AMD的CPU可不省电...
<MeaCulpa> binker: 那是Ati的不是AMD :)
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 没对比过 就不晓得了
<binker> E350用来跑高清视频随便
<MeaCulpa> 当年ATI做显卡不用风扇的...
<binker> 100多帧
<cherrot> CPU常年 1% 的使用率   。。。。
<Jagd> TMD MSDN 里居然神马也没说。
<MeaCulpa> 高清视频都是些定点计算吧，Intel应该很强了
<MeaCulpa> 我倒是觉得直接软解
<binker> 英特尔的太贵了
<binker> 软解码的话，APU跑不动
<MeaCulpa> 我搞不懂现在干嘛要显卡解码
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<Jagd> MeaCulpa: DCS 是定点计算嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 不合逻辑
<MeaCulpa> Jagd: 应该是吧
<Jagd> 好像我自己实现的时候，用的都是浮点。。。
<binker> 显卡解码省CPU运算资源阿
<MeaCulpa> Jagd: 是么...
<binker> GPU用来运行视频解码的速度是CPU的N倍
<Jagd> MeaCulpa: i386原生支持定点小数吗？我不清楚新的 cpu 怎样。。。
<MeaCulpa> Jagd: 那些家电里的几十块钱的芯片解码不错么
<Jagd> 你们不是在说 intel / amd 的 cpu?
<MeaCulpa> binker: Jagd 哦...大概吧
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> binker: Jagd 我还停留在大学时候老师教的多媒体解码算法，全部是定点...
<MeaCulpa> binker: Jagd 时代变了吧
<binker> 那是肯定的了
<MeaCulpa> 2D的东东也要浮点了...
<binker> 以前的电脑连DVD都没的放
<binker> 对吧
<Jagd> cd 都没有，哪来dvd
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那就是了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 对，但是小小一个dvd机器里几十块钱的芯片就能解码了
<binker> 以前装电脑还要安装声卡的
<MeaCulpa> binker: 现在高清播放器的cpu也很便宜啊
<binker> 不然没有声音
<MeaCulpa> binker: 无非就是些半导体厂商的几十块钱专用芯片
<binker> 高清播放器的可扩展不强阿
<binker> HTPC可以自己弄些扩展什么的
 * MeaCulpa 对此一直不理解，为啥几十块钱的专用芯片可以做到上千美刀的PC CPU做不到的事
<Jagd> MeaCulpa: pc cpu 不能做什么事？
<binker> 专门的解码电路不一样阿
 * adam8157 物理定律(电路)和算浮点数的差别
<binker> 工业的控制芯片也是如此的
<Jagd> 只要有钱， 弄个2G的处理器，什么事不能代替？
<binker> 就是一个简单的COM口
<binker> 2G也是不行的
<binker> 我用的还是3G的处理器呢
<binker> 照样跑不动高清视频的
<Jagd> 。。那样算高清？
<binker> 软解码
<binker> 1080P
<Jagd> 我 800MHz 处理器，GM960，解码 1080 i 或 p 的没问题
<Jagd> 灰常流畅
<binker> 就是1920x1080@30fps
<Jagd> 加上 interlacing , 60fps 都没问题
<binker> 你用的显卡牛阿
<binker> 我的处理器是P4 630的
<Jagd> ...我是 GM960 还是 965 的阉割版，叫 x3100.... 五年前的集成显卡
<binker> 要是没有独立显卡是跑不动高清的
<Jagd> 我用阉割版的集成显卡， 1080 照样流畅
<binker> 你厉害，用的什么系统阿
<binker> 这么牛
<Jagd> 你哪里设置有问题
<Jagd> 大概
<binker> 设置没有阿
<binker> 就是那样子了
<binker> 反正就是卡卡卡卡卡的
<Jagd> 反正我 800MHz 处理器， 128MB DDR2共享显存，加上阉割版的显卡
<binker> 哇
<Jagd> 很流畅
<binker> 太牛了
<binker> 厉害阿
<binker> 我现在用的显卡就可以了
<binker> 华硕的9500
<Jagd> 你可能需要哪里设置一下
<Jagd> ....
<binker> 英伟达的显示芯片
<binker> 支持硬件解码
<binker> 爽歪歪了
<binker> 神马游戏，高清都可以跑的动了
<Jagd> vlc 做的也好。 用 win8 自带的 media player ，放起来就不能看
<binker> 我用的是smplayer
<binker> 按照网上的一些资料
<binker> 进行了设置
<binker> 开启了硬件解码
<Jagd> 那还不如直接用 mplayer 或者 gmplayer
<binker> 这样，就可以完美播放HD高清视频了
<cherrot> vlc用的挺不爽的 遂换回mplayer
<Jagd> smplayer 我还以为早就不活跃了
<binker> 嗯，smplayer就是一个壳而已
<binker> 是mplayer的前端
<cherrot> ATI Radeon4250 HD 看1080p没什么压力
<binker> 嗯
<Jagd> mplayer 唯一值得留恋的，是有个 slave 模式，开个管道，自己程序里能拿 mplayer 做后端
<binker> HD4000系列以上的的显卡都是没问题的
<Jagd> 从用户体验上，不如vlc
<binker> 我现在笔记本电脑上的是X1250的显卡
<binker> 要是用winxp+暴风或者POWERDVD也可以播放HD视频
<binker> 现在用Ubuntu就无法播放HD视频了
<binker> 最高只能流畅播放720P的视频了
<binker> 1080P的都是卡了
<binker> 这台笔记本什么都好，就是集成的显卡太弱了
<binker> 想换新机就是因为这个
<binker> 其他的就都还好。
<binker> 平时使用什么问题都没有
<Jagd> 是你设置的原因。。。
<binker> 设置？？？？
<binker> X
<Jagd> 照你那样说，我的显卡弱爆了
<binker> X1250的集成显卡
<Jagd> 反正我看1080一点问题都没有
<binker> 性能真的很弱l
<binker> 官方的显卡驱动已经不支持这个系列的显卡了
<binker> 这样子，就没有更好的显卡驱动了
<Jagd> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1701203.htm
<Guest13414> Jagd,啥网址y GMA X3100_百度百科
<binker> 你的显卡比我的还要好阿
<Jagd> 07 年的显卡， 从官方的资料来看，X3100可以完美支持最高1080P的HDTV节目。
<Jagd> 呃，后面那半句是引用上面链接里的文字
<binker> 嗯
<binker> X4500呢
<Jagd> 更牛逼了
<binker> X4500能不能支持高清的
<binker> 照样卡哦
<Jagd> 我那个是第一个四位数的显卡
<Jagd> 跟你说了，是设置的问题
<binker> 我有块主板就是集成x4500的
<binker> 但播放HD视频还是不怎么理想
<binker> 就是有点卡
<Jagd> 用 vlc 试试
<binker> 在win7下面可以安装些解码器
<binker> 就可以播放了
<Jagd> 也许 mplayer 你没设置好。
<binker> 可能吧
<binker> 不过呢
<binker> 现在有独立显卡了
<binker> 什么高清都是没有问题的
<binker> CPU占用率直线下降了
<binker> 系统运行更流畅了
<binker> 现在还有一块PD820 的芯片哦
<binker> 闲置
<binker>  本来以为那几个老古董可以用来收藏了
<MeaCulpa> vlc长于播放破损文件
<binker> 没想到还以流畅的运行
<binker> 嗯
<binker> VLC的界面不好看
<MeaCulpa> binker: 恩
<binker> 不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> mplayer 操控舒服
<binker> 每次打开都是默认最大的音量
<MeaCulpa> 左手飞机右手快进
<MeaCulpa> mplayer满塞！
<binker> 最重要的 是要有的那些解码器
<binker> 现在那些解码器都是要买的
<binker> Ubuntu上面就有那些DVD的解码器
<binker> 29.99美元
<binker> 好像是欧元
<MeaCulpa> 现在264天下
<MeaCulpa> 片源都264了
<huangehrusi> 大家好，我遇到一个问题
<binker> 微软的格式也不少
<binker> 我恨透微软的wmv格式了
<binker> 压缩比很高
<Yifu> 同恨
<huangehrusi> 使用ubuntu播放mp3时，出现明显的卡顿，有什么解决办法么
<binker> 用win7自带的视频编辑软件居然不能导入门票
<binker> 不能导入MP4
<Yifu> 换个播放器试试呗
<binker> 只能导入微软那脑残废的wmv视频格式
<huangehrusi> 都试过了，而且用chrome在网页听歌也会卡顿的
<binker> 出现卡顿，可能是内存
<binker> 内存太小了
<huangehrusi> 内存8G
<binker> 不然就是你的硬盘
<binker> 硬盘缓慢
<binker> 同时运行太多的进程？？？
<huangehrusi> 我怀疑是声卡驱动的问题
<binker> 不是吧
<huangehrusi> 进程运行数目不多的
<binker> 你安装的是12.04么》？？
<huangehrusi> 12.04.1
<binker> 什么样的CPU
<huangehrusi> AMD的
<binker> 是APU么？
<binker> 你也是用AMD的？？
<huangehrusi>  E2-3000M
<binker> 你用的是笔记本吧？
<huangehrusi> 坑爹的AMD
<huangehrusi> 对啊，thinkpad
<binker> 这个移动的
<binker> 版本apu
<binker> 你怎么安装的阿
<binker> 用什么方法安装系统的？？
<binker> 刻录光盘么？
<huangehrusi> 光盘
<binker> O
<binker> 可以支持启动么？？
<huangehrusi> 支持启动是什么意思
<binker> 没有遇到引导错误么？
<huangehrusi> 没错误
<binker> 就是可以启动么？
<binker> 我
<binker> 用的是U盘
<huangehrusi> 额
<binker> 就是一直无法用U盘来引导启动APU的主机
<huangehrusi> u盘确实麻烦
<huangehrusi> 貌似会识别系统版本
<binker> 总是需要将新主机的硬盘安装到另外一台笔记本电脑上安装
<binker> 网上说的是内核问题
<binker> 就是内核太旧了
<binker> 不支持新的CPU
<huangehrusi> 恩
<binker> 所以无法使用U盘启动
<binker> 我真的很想安装Ubuntu
<binker> 费了很多时间才能安装成功
<binker> 还要安装显卡
<binker> 的驱动
<huangehrusi> 显卡驱动可以用自带的开源驱动
<binker> 结果安装官方的显卡驱动，更新系统后，就无法正常运行了
<binker> 开源的显卡驱动无法使用硬件解码 阿
<huangehrusi> 将就着用咯
<huangehrusi> 好坏参半
<binker> 同事居然想用来玩游戏
<binker> wine 穿越火线
<binker> 结果没有成功
<binker> 穿越火线这个游戏有点变态
<binker> 还有带安全模块的
<binker> 所以wine不成功
<binker> 为了玩游戏
<binker> 只好给他安装一个win7
<binker> 旗舰版的
<binker> 可以试用3天
<binker> 明天就到期了
<binker> 不知道到期了会怎么样
<alvin_rxg> 淫民幣遊戲
<Yifu> binker 你真会折腾 = =！
<binker> ，
<binker> 叫他买个正版的序列号
<binker> 还有正版的杀毒软件
<Yifu> 我就不幻想用linux干娱乐的事
<binker> 就好了e
<binker> 这同事就是喜欢玩cf
<binker> 上瘾了
<binker> 我也想不明白
<Yifu> 我也喜欢
<binker> 就那个山寨的游戏
<binker> 有什么好玩的
<binker> 唉
<Yifu> 开始玩的cs，
<binker> 嗯
<Yifu> cs online 上市太晚
<Yifu> 就玩cf了，习惯了
<binker> CS也有对战平台阿
<Yifu> 现在也不玩了
<Yifu> 那个 不太喜欢
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/crossfire
<Guest13414> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Crossfire | Linux game database
<binker> 豆客平台
<alvin_rxg> binker: linux 有 cf 呀
<Yifu> 想想也没。。
<binker> alvin_rxg: 那个不是哦
<binker> 不一样的
<alvin_rxg> 明明是的嘛， CrossFire
<binker> 名字一样
<binker> 同名而已
<alvin_rxg> 10美分 那個 cross 你媽的 火線啊。 這纔是真的火線呢 http://www.lgdb.org/game/crossfire
<binker> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> binker: 推薦 UrbanTerror
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 这个还可以
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 还有蛮多的游戏哦
<binker> 很少玩游戏了
<binker> 几乎不玩游戏
<binker> 的
<binker> 就是用来聊天什么的
<binker> 看网页
<binker> 看新闻
<binker> 电影等等
<binker> alvin_rxg: 在干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 想女人。
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 这个点也只能想女人了。。
<binker> 哇
<binker> 什么样的哦
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 不止哦
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 哦 还可以想男人。。
<binker> 是不是包租婆类型的
<binker> 嘿嘿
<cherrot> binker, 重口味。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我還沒到喜歡包租婆的程度
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 开玩笑的
<binker> 前段时间看了一片疯狂的纯贼
<binker> 里面就有一个发春的包租婆
 * knownbad @@~
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 中国留德学者计算机学会 ...  xD
<alvin_rxg> cc knownbad superTJD Fishoneeyed
<knownbad> 轰趴？
<knownbad> 我只是个农民工。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 嫩去搜一下這個網站…… 太搞笑了。。
<knownbad> 改名中国流外学者计算机学会或是中国在外学者计算机学会吧？
<alvin_rxg> :P
<Fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么地方？
<alvin_rxg> Fishoneeyed: 不知道是哪裏的機構
<Fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我以前好像听说过？
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ??
<knownbad> 噢，是真的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刚到家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了南德
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 天鹅堡如何？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: karlsruhe
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 没去
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 太远
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 到天鹅堡一定要租个小飞机然后弄个滑翔伞。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卡撸不错 物价便宜
<alvin_rxg> Ö_Ö
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好像不便宜吧。
<alvin_rxg> 不是說南邊高物價麼？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比西德北德便宜多了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在斯图 旅馆双人间 44欧
<alvin_rxg> .._..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 房价 食品 汽车燃油 都便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有机会而就去南德吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好地方
<alvin_rxg> 好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我准备继续找工作 重点找南德的
 * gebjgd 洗澡睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 求教，這網站是幹嗎的？  http://techcrunch.com/
<Guest13414> alvin_rxg,啥网址y TechCrunch
<qsdiy> hello
<Guest13414> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<qsdiy> 你好
<qsdiy> guest13414 你做什么的
<alvin_rxg> 他是機器人的幹活
<qsdiy> 见笑！！
<qsdiy> 那你是做什么的
<alvin_rxg> 我的，殭屍滴幹活
<qsdiy> ！
<qsdiy> 哪的僵尸
<Jagd> gebjgd: 靠， 来 karlsruhe 居然躲着我
<Jagd> gebjgd: 请吃饭
<qsdiy> 那个
<qsdiy> libnet怎么安
<qsdiy> ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> 	<match target="pattern" name="family"> <test name="family" qual="any"> <string>宋体</string> <string>SimSun</string> </test> <edit name="family" mode="assign"> <string>sans-serif</string> </edit> </match>
<alvin_rxg> :(
<Jagd> lol
<qsdiy> ubuntu里好像没带libnet，apt安装也没有 dpkg查找有两个一个是libnetfilter-conntrack3 另一个是libnettle4，这两个都不是，源码安装拷贝了正确的linux.mak为port.mak编译也出错
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search libnet 很多很多。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不知道你說都是哪個
<qsdiy> 就是libnet
<qsdiy> 知道该安装那个了
<qsdiy> thanks
<qsdiy> checking for libnet_build_tcp in -lnet... no
<qsdiy> configure: error: libnet required
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: libnet1-dev
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: 也可能是 libnet6-1.3-dev
<qsdiy> ！
<qsdiy> 我试试
<qsdiy> 都没匹配的
<qsdiy> alvin_rxg：没有
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: aptitude search "libnet.*-dev"   隨便挑一個試試吧
<qsdiy> ！
<qsdiy> try
<qsdiy> 没有
<alvin_rxg> 我艹，這都下班了！學校網站改毛改啊！
<difan> [G:difan@hydrogen ~/Downloads] % apt-cache search libnet1
<difan> libnet1 - library for the construction and handling of network packets
<difan> libnet1-dbg - debugging symbols for libnet
<difan> libnet1-dev - development files for libnet
<difan> libnet1-doc - developers documentation files for libnet
<qsdiy> 不是啊
<qsdiy> 还是才能那个源码编译安装吧
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: 你在編譯個東西，它需要 libnet.*-dev 吧，具體是哪個呢？
<qsdiy> checking for libnet_build_tcp in -lnet... no
<qsdiy> configure: error: libnet required
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: grep 下源碼，看看它需要哪個文件，然後你順便對照一下 http://code.bulix.org/0n1til-82173?raw
<qsdiy> 不明白！！
<alvin_rxg> qsdiy: grep libnet * -R
<qsdiy> ok
<Guest13414>  06:00
<qsdiy> 23：00
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-18
<binker> ???
<binker> 早阿
<binker> 都在忙么？
<binker> 吃早点了
<archl> binker: 吃桃酥
<archl> binker: 知道是啥么。
<archl> binker:  广东的糕点饮食都完全不同的
<binker> 没吃过
<binker> 是不是油炸滴？
<archl> binker: 是点心。烤的，有油。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 小饼干
<archl> binker: 。。
<binker> 你不口渴么？
<archl> 不是，比普通的饼厚的多
<binker> 哦
<archl> 我体内含水很多。
<binker> 哇
<binker> 你是大水牛 a
 * archl 经常性的去厕所
 * archl 因为体内水分太多
<binker> 那是去偷懒吧 ？
<archl> binker: 因为喝水，体内多水，就去厕所
<binker> 在工厂干活的人都会用这招
<archl> binker: 。。。
<binker> 去厕所偷懒
<archl> binker: 去厕所是好是
<binker> archl: 你喝酒么？
<archl> binker: 说明他们不累
<archl> binker: 或者不出汗。
<archl> binker: 喝酒的话经常去厕所
<archl> binker: 5瓶啤酒去5次以上。
<binker> 在工厂里唯一能休息的就是厕所了
<pityonline> archl: 哈哈
<archl> pityonline: p姐。
<archl> pityonline: 想起来了，上次吃之前，你们都喝了一桶，我没喝～
<archl> 哈哈
<pityonline> archl: 如果我能喝 5 瓶的话，一般是前三瓶上一次，然后每一瓶上一次
<binker> 昨天吃月饼了
<pityonline> archl: 唉，我是一桶+ 啊
<archl> pityonline: 一开始我要了咖啡是明智的啊～中午我也吃的少～
<pityonline> archl: lol，敢情是有备而来啊
<archl> binker: 我姨妈做月饼——
<pityonline> archl: 中午我不听疼博士劝，吃那羊肉泡馍吃得有点儿硬了
<archl> pityonline: 是啊。我就吃了一碗粥和一个大馒头。
<pityonline> archl: 那不也是糕点吗？
 * archl 把那个东西名字忘记了，就是馒头吧
<archl> pityonline: 恩。发甜的糕或许。
<archl> binker: 一斤月饼 12元。
<void1> 这是什么？同学会？
<binker> 上班了
<pityonline> archl: 呃，不过一般西北菜里甜食少
<binker> 怎么感觉我笔记本电脑的屏幕变暗了
<archl> pityonline: 哦。确实。
<archl> binker: 因为你挡住了感光器
<archl> binker: 我这破本带个设计差劲的感光器。。。
<archl> 位置真傻。。。
<binker> 我是拔掉电源然后合上屏幕拿到上班的地方
<archl> binker: 自动的。
 * pityonline 跑步回来想用电饭锅煮个鸡蛋，结果被室友给拔了电源了，告诉我不知道我在熬粥……
<binker> 懒得关机又重新开机
<archl> binker: 。。。本来就不需要，不过通常插上电源会自动回复原来的亮度
<binker> 可能是因为省电的缘故吧
<archl> binker: 吃山东月饼——
<archl> binker: 硬脆皮的
<binker> 我吃的是广西梧州的月饼
<binker> 桂香苑的
<binker> 人家送的
<binker> 广东这里的月饼又贵又不好吃
<archl> binker: 发现现在月饼皮都是软的了。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 月饼一般都是软的
<archl> binker: 我们这里以前月饼都是白色发黄，经常掉渣，捂着吃的。
<binker> 不是吧》
<binker> 这里也是这样子
<binker> 就是油饼
<binker> 里面有个蛋黄在里面
<archl> binker: 恩。
<binker> 不好吃
<MeaCulpa> 月饼主要有广式和苏式，其他还有小的流派
<binker> 这里人不会做月饼
<archl> binker: ～我们这里一般是5仁。
<binker> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 苏式是稣皮的
<MeaCulpa> 广式是黏皮
<archl> MeaCulpa: 大概山东也是那种酥皮。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 对
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山东另类，北方月饼不多，但是貌似我听说山东有
<binker> archl: 对月饼有研究
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃月饼我最讨厌的是要手动剔除冰糖块。。。
<binker> 我很怀念小时候吃过的月饼
<MeaCulpa> 月饼怎么样都是高糖高油
<archl> 太硬了。。。磕牙。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 和平时吃的饼的糖油含量其实没多大区别
<binker> 那时候还没有防腐添加
<archl> MeaCulpa: ——对于我们这些平素吃糖包，甜饼的人来说
<admins> 今天很危险
<admins> 各地民众小心了
<binker> 现在的月饼都有添加的
<archl> admins: 吃火烧。
<binker> 今天很好
<archl> admins: 排在白旗子上
<binker> 虽然不参加游行
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你那种素比大鱼大肉不健康得多
<binker> 吃油炸的容易上火阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我么。可以生吃青菜。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你那些油都是氢化的，动物油脂怎么说都是自然的
<archl> 不需要油盐。
<binker> 吃生菜好阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是这里的人口味都重。
<binker> 打菜包
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内生吃青菜，我有个亲戚吃到瞳孔放大
<admins> 勿忘国耻
<archl> MeaCulpa: 都习惯吃咸菜-味道浓的。
<binker> 要有酸辣小菜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 山东属重口区域。
<binker> 咸菜不好吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，国人是素食主义者进化来的，必须重油，但是现在东西变了，烹饪手法没更新
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不
<binker> 喜欢吃酸菜哦
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山东很清淡的
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<binker> 酸菜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 真的么。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山东菜很讲究原料，清淡的很
<binker> 哦
<MeaCulpa> archl: 真的
<binker> 鲁菜
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你说的山东的是东南的吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山东菜无非就是点大蒜，很少用很多调料的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好吧，山东各地也不同，我也说错了
<MeaCulpa> archl: no no
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我就是说的鲁菜
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鲁菜出名的口味清淡
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我们这里不属于鲁菜的任意一方
<binker> 大蒜很多人喜欢生吃哦
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你看到的所有鲁菜都和潍坊无关
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我从小看我爹妈烹饪典籍长大的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那可能是~~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 潍坊著名的菜肴都是重老汤
<binker> 在菜市场经常看到有人把蒜头当零食吃
<MeaCulpa> 鲁菜不追求上色，着味，比较自然
<binker> 或者生吃蒜苗
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃的菜都是咸菜。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 盐萝卜
<binker> 你们哪里吃窝窝头么
<archl> 以前吃
<binker> 蒸馒头
<archl> 恩。
<archl> 馒头+萝卜1
<binker> 我以前的女朋友河南的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 还算好的，盐比西南，中南部都要少点。连东南沿海都很重盐，比如宁波啥的
<binker> 她说吃不惯米饭
<archl> 盐腌的缸。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这里是卤水区
<MeaCulpa> binker: 那是那边的米饭不好。不过我也不喜欢吃米饭呵呵
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，就这个多
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 习惯吃各种面食了
<binker> 我们都是以大米饭为主
<archl> binker:  MeaCulpa: 我喜欢东北大米，南方大米不太好～
<archl> 吃东北珍珠米。
<binker> 东北是珍珠米
<MeaCulpa> 东北大米是好，但那是浪费耕地
<binker> 圆粒的
<MeaCulpa> 东北的土地种大米绝对是奢侈
<MeaCulpa> 产量太低
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。日本也是
<MeaCulpa> 浪费
<binker> 那种什么呢？？
<archl> 大豆。。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 玉米，土豆，大都
<binker> 难道种大豆？
<MeaCulpa> binker: 土豆+1
<archl> 东北大豆有名
<archl> 。。。
<binker> 唉现在都是转基因的大豆了
<archl> 土豆直接进口好了。。。
<binker> 还有玉米
<MeaCulpa> 转基因的都是工业原料吧
<MeaCulpa> 只有我国会拿来吃...
<binker> 嗯
<archl> 粮油工业原料
<binker> 都是那些脑残废的专家
<binker> TMD的
<archl> 是脑残废的人民群众吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<archl> 都接受了
<MeaCulpa> 我长大走上社会才发觉很多人对“清淡” “口味重”的理解不一样
<binker> 专家不鼓吹
 * MeaCulpa 觉得上海菜口味很重
<binker> 谁会种
 * MeaCulpa 魔都的红烧肉要烧到黑色...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  哦。对啊，上海的芹菜
<binker> 黑肉了
<binker> 烧成黑肉了
<binker> 垃圾
<archl> MeaCulpa: 额，不是汤和表层3cm都是黑色，最里面要都是红色么。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是，上海菜讲究上色，调味，要用盐调味，再用糖挂糊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对啊。我也是吃的
<binker> 晕倒
<MeaCulpa> 不用糖，酱肉无法附着
<binker> 你们喜欢吃扣肉么？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对啊。我特别喜欢吃糖的菜。
 * archl 家里糖用量比盐可能还要多
<binker> archl: 你喜欢吃甜食阿
<MeaCulpa> binker: 还行，但是其实我们喜欢吃纯粹的肉，只有隔夜以后才放菜
<binker> 我不怎么喜欢
<archl> binker: 恩。不喜欢纯甜。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我也是
<binker> 我们就是吃甘蔗
<archl> MeaCulpa: 红烧啊。——我也喜欢+米饭
<binker> 各种甘蔗
<MeaCulpa> 甜味只是副作用
<binker> 黑皮的
<MeaCulpa> 甜味只是副作 用
<binker> 红皮的
<archl> binker: 甘蔗太甜了
<binker> 绿皮的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 红烧肘子肉，是我主动吃肉的开始。。。
<binker> 甘蔗吃了不腻
<MeaCulpa> 甜味只是副作 用, 应为要用糖来挂糊...就像Gentoo的编译其实是副作用，但是无知小白却喜欢抓住副作用说事，不同领域小白都是想通的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那时候都是 1kg的做好肘子才 20元。。。现在。。。
<binker> 怀念以前的台湾甘蔗
<binker> 很清甜
<binker> 现在好东西都灭绝了
<archl> binker: 额。。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 貌似有个连锁的卖鸭膀子的还在用甘蔗水挂糊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以后来吃鸡鸭和乐。。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 魔都有，叫什么老天母，不知他们宣称的是真是假
<binker> 我不喜欢用糖做菜哦
<archl> binker: 不吃藕？
<binker> 吃藕
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我也不喜欢，但是挂糊只有两个选择，生粉或者糖，相比前者，糖还算好的
<binker> 我们那里有湖泊
<archl> binker: 糖醋莲藕——糖醋鲤鱼——糖伴西红柿
<binker> 里面有莲藕
 * archl 无限吃糖
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 菜鸟的感想 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387361 我要在电脑上装一个Ubuntu操作系统，干什么用的，说好的Linux在哪呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Beyoungbehappy — 2012-09-18 8:57
<ucbs> wo xiao de
<MeaCulpa> archl: 糖伴西红柿出门在外千万别吃
<admins> 我操
<binker> 那些我都没吃过
<admins> 北京鸣笛了
<admins> 北京鸣笛了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 污染很厉害的
<admins> 好响
<binker> 防空警报
<archl> MeaCulpa: 唔。。。自己种西红柿——从超市买。
<binker> 嗯
<piggybox> 江浙菜系都很甜，无锡肉排～
<binker> 自己种的也可以
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这里没有鸭蛋形状的西红柿了
<binker> 小的么
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩，无锡那，有点过了...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有吧，你在北京？
<binker> 我这里还有几个西红柿哦
<binker> 还有青椒
<binker> 一个黄瓜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不在
<MeaCulpa> archl: 科学院路作公交车去颐和园，半路海淀公园对面有麦得龙
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦...山东呢
<binker> 本来有两个黄瓜的
<archl> binker: 做糖醋藕片吃啊。
<binker> 被同事生吃掉一个了
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
 * archl 以前把藕几乎当粮食吃的。
<binker> 嗯
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  无锡那边连汤包都是甜的，上海人去吃都受不了
 * archl 把土豆当馒头吃
<binker> 藕是好东东
<MeaCulpa> archl: 是啊，还有偶粉，爹妈没回来就冲那个充饥
<archl> piggybox: 汤包？不是糖包？
<MeaCulpa> archl: :P
<piggybox> archl:  就是小笼包
<MeaCulpa> 上海世面的苏州汤包改良了，不算太甜
<binker> 我们小时候去湖里摸嫩嫩的白莲藕
<archl> piggybox: 广东汤包也是甜的不是？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不是
<binker> 拿回来炒
<MeaCulpa> 苏锡帮也是菜系之一
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我记得是甜。
<binker> 外面的包子现在都不敢吃了
 * archl 这里就几种菜。。。
<MeaCulpa> 上海小笼总的来说还是咸鲜
<MeaCulpa> binker: 出门在外，肉酱制品绝对不碰
 * archl 这里特产的菜肴都不过10种。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鱼干？海苔？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 去超市买生肉，只要10分钟就能上桌
<binker> 看到用各种奇怪的肉来做馅料之后
<binker> 就不敢吃了
<MeaCulpa> 肉酱本来就不能吃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不，朝天锅-和乐-杠子头火烧-主要就这些了
<binker> 超市里面很多吃的都不能买了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 实话是没有一个在潍坊之外能吃到的。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<binker> 去超市就是买毛巾牙刷，剃须刀片
<MeaCulpa> 火车去山东，潍坊似乎是必经之路
<MeaCulpa> binker: 总得要吃阿
<binker> 从南边过去呢
<MeaCulpa> binker: 一般我买肉找穆斯林开得，只要他们心中还有安拉
<admins> 东三环完全戒严了
<MeaCulpa> 安拉俄拉呵巴
<binker> 戒严就戒严‘
<MeaCulpa> 安拉俄拉呵巴～～～安拉俄拉呵巴～～～
<binker> 我们不在那里
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 穆斯林卖牛肉不打水
<binker> 打水牛肉
<binker> 都是从屠宰场就开始了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 现在真是应该有网购肉的——
<binker> 他妈的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还是少见啊——知道佛山有。。。
<binker> 鸡肉，鸭肉都是饲料转变而成的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都一直有。而且还有很多英文网站在魔都有网购
<MeaCulpa> binker: 便宜，没的选
<binker> 饲料是什么味道，那肉也差不多了
<archl> binker: 煮了汤，然后把鸡鸭肉都丢掉
<MeaCulpa> binker: 鸡肉是最便宜的蛋白质来源了
<binker> 还有饲料养的鱼也是
<archl> binker: 所以别人叫我壕——。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不是鸡蛋么。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鸡蛋...现在很贵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 大豆。
<binker> 一点甜质都没有
<archl> MeaCulpa: 鸡蛋也就 5元一斤吧。鸡肉难道还 <5 ？
<binker> 我家里自己养有几只母鸡
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不止
<binker> 鸡蛋都是吃不完
<binker> 用稻谷养的鸡
<MeaCulpa> archl: 大豆...好吧动物蛋白质。鸡蛋牛奶我国都贵
<archl> binker: 鸡蛋打在其他肉制品加油。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我回去的时候，老爸老妈说杀鸡
<binker> 他们两人吃不完那些鸡蛋
<MeaCulpa> 土鸡和那种50天长大的肉鸡，区别太大
<archl> binker: 鸡蛋可以作咸蛋啊。。。
<binker> 嗯
<archl> 送人
<binker> 新鲜的鸡蛋都吃不完
<MeaCulpa> 现在有人从农村来，送点土鸡蛋我们都很开心了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 来潍坊喝煮了365天的鸡鸭老汤～
<archl> 哈哈
<binker> 谁还吃咸蛋阿
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我都是只吃面条的。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 面条容易上火
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一般面条是在水里煮，这里是在鸡鸭老汤里煮
<archl> 煮了后再换一碗汤。
<binker> 面条吸收了那些营养哦
<binker> 肯定很美味
<archl> binker: 所以我一开始以为“这是方便面么。。。”
<binker> 丝滑爽口
<MeaCulpa> 嘌呤
<MeaCulpa> 尿酸高
<binker> 方便面主要是靠调料
<binker> 现在都不喜欢吃这些
<archl> MeaCulpa:  呃。。。现在已经是健康营养学专家了
<MeaCulpa> 汤面都是渣
 * MeaCulpa 讨厌别人吃汤面时候发出的声音
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
<binker> 呵呵
 * MeaCulpa 吃汤面会被烫到，应为不好意思发那声音
<MeaCulpa> 汤面都是渣
<binker> 是不是听起来象猪吃东西一样阿
<archl> binker: 不是
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 那你不能去日本吃面了…
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 我干嘛要去日本吃面
 * GNUdog 听说，在日本吃面的话，发出那种声音代表好吃
<binker> 在这里有一种甜食很容易烫到人
<archl> GNUdog: 日本面奇怪的，没太多味道。
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 对
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 不止面，任何东西都那样
 * GNUdog 如果没有声音，店家还会来问哪里不好么
<binker> 甜芋头羹
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 日本人sux
<binker> 这种东西很容易烫到人
<binker> 特别是刚端出来的时候
<binker> 看上去没有什么蒸汽冒上来
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你也可以和我一样，再要一个碗，把面条放碗里——不过因为要加很多凉的伴料，所以我需要热汤
<binker> 要是大口吃下去就惨了
 * tryit 如何清空gtk_combo_box_text当前文本框的内容？
<binker> 因为糖融化以后的温度可以保持很高
<archl> binker: 我喜欢吃咖喱
<binker> 阿三的特产阿
 * archl 喜欢吃拔丝地瓜
<binker> 印度神马菜都是放咖哩粉
 * archl 爱吃蛋糕
<binker> 没吃过蛋糕
<binker> 不懂蛋糕是神马味道
<archl> binker: 西樵大饼就差不多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，我要分开汤和面
<binker> MeaCulpa: 你吃的是干捞面吧
<archl> binker: 很多面条没汤不是
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你不至于西红柿鸡蛋汤面都分开吧。
<archl> binker: 炸酱面（不论山东的还是北京的都没啥汤
<binker> 吃了口渴
<archl> MeaCulpa: 北京炸酱面是豆瓣酱啊。。。
<archl> binker: 旁边放水？
<binker> 炸酱容易口渴
<archl> binker: 好吧。我承认我不像中国人，我喜欢凉水。
<binker> 你象外星人哦
<archl> binker: 1碗炸酱面里会有1根量的黄瓜丝
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 凉水
 * archl 冬天也凉水
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我不吃那垃圾
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 伴面阿
<binker> 这里有专门的凉茶铺
<binker> 各种凉茶
 * archl 不懂喝茶
<MeaCulpa> archl: 其实面条都是渣，不如米饭热量高，又不如饼香
 * archl 不喜欢苦，喜欢甜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 汤才香。。。
<binker> 效果比神马王老吉加多宝还要好
<archl> MeaCulpa: 或者你加料
<MeaCulpa> archl: 主次混淆，渣
<binker> 面条养胃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我追求纯粹
<binker> 馒头也是养胃
<binker> 特别是胃酸过多的人
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。纯粹么。。。放料干嘛呢。。。
<binker> 可以吃点馒头
 * archl 吃巨量的酸性水果和醋，喝巨量的稀饭
<MeaCulpa> 还是饼好
<MeaCulpa> 还是土豆王道
<MeaCulpa> :)
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃潍坊的特产饼
<binker> 土豆也是容易上火
<archl> 杠子头，只有成年人才能咬动
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我的世界观里没有“火”
<archl> 孩子是不吃的
<binker> 吃几次就要流鼻血了
<admins> 大家别扯淡了，赶紧出去游行去
<MeaCulpa> binker: 那是虚无的东西
<archl> binker: 不可能吧
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 基狗，少见，手下的都去游行了？
<binker> 游行有用么
<admins> 有
<MeaCulpa> binker: 没用，翘班
<binker> 你见过什么时候游行有用了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 这词是国家组织的游行
<archl> admins: 游行——建议填海，把最近台湾的岛屿造一条海上通道通向钓鱼岛。直接连接
<MeaCulpa> binker: 这词是国家组织的游行,不一样的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 知道，
<binker> 这就是默许了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 这词是民警挨个上门作工作要求游行
<binker> 显示一下肌肉
<MeaCulpa> binker: 默许个毛，民警上门的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: JJ不行就比蛋蛋
<binker> 这里木有哦
<MeaCulpa> 军队不敢就比百姓
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 军队是最后的底线了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 昨天看的 CCAV 播放很多网络传闻给演播室里的将军和主持人
<MeaCulpa> 参加过两次大战，百年前就全灭我国海军的日本海军，军队怕怕
<archl> MeaCulpa: 说航母怎么样怎么样
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没用的，怕
<MeaCulpa> 我国海军毕竟没出来溜达过
<binker> 主要是要退休了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中央台还播网络传闻？
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 人家可是100年经验丰富
<binker> 有些人要退休了
<binker> 不想出什么岔子
<MeaCulpa> archl: 100年前，满清还是很有血性的，李鸿章亲自去德国督造
<binker> 另外一些人，很明显在海外有利益
<binker> 所以不想打
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是维护很差不是
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我小时候南海舰队还常常炮击菲律宾军舰，现在都怕了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 总以为自己有了很大基础优势
<MeaCulpa> archl: 北洋舰队吨位的确大
<archl> MeaCulpa: 把基础优势当绝对优势——现在也一样吧
<binker> 以前的都是比较愚昧了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 只是补给稍稍差点，经验不足
<binker> 满清的人都是比较愚昧
<binker> 也比较傲慢
<binker> 自以为是天朝
<archl> binker: 。。。你以为现在差别很大吗。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 当时德国的几艘交付的时候，也算比较牛了
<binker> 才落得如此下场
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> binker: 就是航速太慢，定远的航速，去撞机别人居然被鱼雷打
<binker> 现在嘛，总体上的人民不再那么愚昧了
<MeaCulpa> 鱼雷要先下沉再浮出来的
<archl> binker: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 可见航速太慢，还没靠近
<binker> MeaCulpa: 你说的是甲午海战吧
<binker> 那电影我也看过
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> binker: 恩，那时候我们海军比现在强
<binker> 当时是炮弹里面都是沙子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不过现在可以陆军支持了——
<archl> 空军
<MeaCulpa> binker: 那是电影扯淡
<archl> 以前纯海
<binker> 只好撞船拉
<MeaCulpa> 空军...空军辐射不到
<archl> MeaCulpa: 台湾的能
<binker> 其实日本人一直都是处心积虑的收集中国的各种情报
<MeaCulpa> binker: 不是只好，那时候的船都有撞头，撞机是很有效的方式，损失也很小
<binker> 一直以来都是从明朝就开始了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 usb无线网卡不能识别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387366 我是按照网上介绍的方法去做的，步骤如下 1、安装 　 　　（1）解压：tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-1.52.tar.gz 　 　　（2）进入ndiswrapper-1.52：cd ndiswrapper-1.52 　 　　（3）编译：make　　//在此操作 …
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我觉得唯一不爽的就是我国养活了日本重工业，自己国家的重机都没怎么发展
<archl> adam8157: 当当。发现羽毛球鞋比足球鞋还要轻啊。 600g
<Guest933> archl: 你那高级
<archl> Guest933: 。。。你见鬼啊
<MeaCulpa> binker: 路边推土机都是三菱 山水之类
<binker> 中国还养活了国外的大飞机
<adam8157_> 等会儿reconnect...
<MeaCulpa> binker: 日本军工企业依靠我国维持了产能，真要打仗，比我国高效的多
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 应该是了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  中国就没高端的，全是低端的，认为高端的价格太高，没人要
<binker> 我也觉得，平时是新闻上很厉害
<MeaCulpa> 我国的重工业被挤压的不行了，没市场养活，产能不可能大，就靠国家硬撑
<binker> 到了这个节骨眼上
<binker> 是时候检验军队的实战能力了
 * archl 认识的中国人认为，如果贵的产品和老外的价格一样，就买老外的。。。
<binker> 正解
<jusss> 国产的不放心呀，看扣扣 360就知道了
<archl> 所以永远就被压着吧。。。
<archl> 韩国的难道比别国便宜么。
<binker> 就拿国内的纺织机械来说吧
<binker> 都是日本的天下
<binker> 缝纫机
<binker> 电脑绣花机
<binker> 织布机
<jusss> 买mp3之类的，大部分都是韩国芯片
<binker> 摩托也是日本的天下
<jusss> iriver iaudio之类的
<binker> 铃木，本田
<archl> 因为中国有个喜欢的策略，量大铺市场。
<jusss> 国产就一魅族，
<hamo_aha> kk: 小k你肥来啦
<binker> 主要是观念问题
<archl> 中国就靠人多，靠低质量淹了了
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 尾巴蛋早
<binker> 目光短浅
<kk> hamo_aha, 我们从来不谈论它之前。  ㍢ 
<archl> 惯性。哪里都是这样。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 中国现在有数控机床了么？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你去做个吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<binker> 有的话
<binker> 也是很垃圾的
<binker> 对比就知道了
<binker> 中国产的裁刀和美国产的
<jusss> 貌似没有
<binker> 差别是8倍
<binker> ä»·æ ¼
<binker> 国产的裁刀才1700
<binker> 美国进口的Eastman裁刀要14000多
<archl> binker:  菜刀呢。澳大利亚人平时买的菜刀是一套 $200+
<binker> 人们还是愿意买进口的裁刀
<archl> binker: 中国能生产出这样的么。
<MeaCulpa> 西餐讲究工具
<MeaCulpa> 中餐讲究一把菜刀行天下
<MeaCulpa> 维护厨师技巧的权威性
<binker> 主要是细节上
<binker> 国产的裁刀真的相差很远
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。中国不是想当工厂么。。。
<binker> 钢材的质量
<binker> 还有设计
<binker> 这个如同山寨苹果手机和真正的苹果手机一样
<binker> 虽然外形一样了
<piggybox> 就是宜家里一把好的菜刀也要$50+
<binker> 内在的东西是相差很远的
<binker> 国内的军工产品也是这样子
<binker> 很多行业也是这样子
<binker> 仿照外貌是很香
<binker> 很像
<binker> 布料也是如此
<binker> 进口的布料是没有破洞的
<archl> binker:  看这个  TED: Timothy Prestero: Design for people, not awards - Timothy Prestero (2012)
<archl> from TEDTalks (video) (11:05)
<binker> 国产的布料几乎每一条布料上都有问题
<archl> binker: 他们认为不能提高价格了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 当然中国本来也是有很多东西是好的
<binker> 但被丢弃了
<binker> 不懂得珍惜
<binker> 环境
<binker> 本来环境是非常好的
<binker> 山清水秀
<binker> 现在的环境污染是非常严重的
<archl> binker: 对啊，中国不会卖自己的农产品
<binker> 看到那些专家我真的很生气
<archl> binker: 日本把自己的农产卖的超贵也能出口
<binker> 特别是鼓吹尽快推广大面积种植转基因农作物的专家了
<binker> 都是吃人饭拉狗屎的
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 咱是孤苦伶仃一个人
<archl> GNUdog: 狗狗
<binker> 农民哪里懂得转基因的危害呢
<archl> binker: 就算懂他们会拒绝么
<binker> 无法拒绝
<GNUdog> archl: 没去和蛋蛋gaoji啊？
<archl> GNUdog: 。。。
<archl> GNUdog: 你来
<binker> 现在什么农作物都是要购买种子的
<GNUdog> archl: 我没那兴趣
<binker> 崩溃了
<binker> 以前种稻谷可以自己留种子
<binker> 现在农民种的稻谷每年都要买几百块钱的种子
<archl> 哇。。。日本多数农民的年龄已经 超过 65岁了。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 这是什么状态啊
 * adam8157_ 我躺着也中枪
<binker> 中国的也有了
<archl> adam8157_: 踢飞 GNUdog吧
<binker> 中国的农民有的超过70了呢
 * archl 拥抱一下 GNUdog，拜拜
<archl> binker: 。。。
<GNUdog> archl: 你看他敢么…我一个霸王回马枪，他也出去了
<binker> 牛阿
<binker> 狗哥
 * adam8157_ 还真... 不敢
<archl> GNUdog:  牛狗
<binker> 什么时候跟唐伯虎学习了唐家的霸王回马枪阿？
<binker> adam8157_: 快去学习小李飞刀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 西方厨子　http://jandan.net/2012/09/17/perfectly-fried-egg.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 大厨教你如何煎出完美的蛋
<GNUdog> 打起来最后是两败俱伤，何必呢，对吧 adam8157_
<archl> roylez:  抱抱
<binker> 书生夺命剑打不过唐家霸王枪
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 而且我很没节操, 坚决拥护权限比我高的
<binker> 小李他妈的飞刀是天下第一
<binker> 小李飞刀排名第二
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> archl:
<archl> roylez: 我讨厌鸡蛋黄的味道。。看了这个真恶心
<binker> 屁股疼么
<binker> 呵呵
 * archl 飞扑 roylez
<binker> 主席
<binker> 小心
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) archl
<admins> 你们等着被和谐吧
<GNUdog> jiqing sishe 啊
<binker> admins: 你咋说这个呢
<binker> 我们没有不和谐阿
<binker> 对吧
<roylez> GNUdog: 基狗，你学会拼音了？
<GNUdog> roylez: 不会啊
<binker> 呵呵
<GNUdog> 所以我现在还不能在网上骂人
 * DickServices 如果俩OP打起来会怎么样？
<binker> jiqingsishe
<GNUdog> roylez: 等我学会了，看我不在网上骂你～
<binker> 人民日报：应让广大人民充分表达爱国热情
<binker> 这条新闻
<binker> 看了
<binker> 我们的聊天有加密么
<onlylove> 没有
<binker> 用IRC好像没有加密
<samul> 有人用nouveau驱动吗？如何
<binker> 没有
<samul> 唉
<Router2> binker 好像还有网页能查聊天记录
<samul> nvidia的驱动好烂啊
<binker> 英伟达的驱动很难安装
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 怎会很难安装
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 西方厨子就是会吹
<binker> 怪不得被Fxxk
<palomino|working> nv的驱动多好装阿
<binker> 蛋疼的要死
<onlylove> 你们装过AMD驱动没……
<samul> 倒不是难装，就是有些怪异，居然重启能花屏
<binker> 装过
<onlylove> 没装过的别说NV难装
<samul> 注销也花屏
<binker> 直接./sh
<binker> 英伟达的我装过了
<binker> 要好几个步骤才行
<binker> 不能直接在图形界面下安装
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<binker> 不过，安装完了以后
 * adam8157_ matt 长这个样子... 我的世界观崩坏了  cc bluezd
<binker> 还是蛮牛的
<binker> 可以用硬件加速解码了
 * palomino|working tf 主席
<binker> 用的是9500的显卡
<binker> 在淘宝买的2手
<archl> binker:  NVIDIA? AMD?
<onlylove> 表提硬解……
<archl> onlylove: 硬不硬，没后台
<binker> 不得不提硬解
<onlylove> 破烂AMD还没给个像样的方案
<archl> binker: 硬解真没用。
<archl> binker: 全都网上看了
<binker> archl: 主要是cpu不给力
<archl> binker:  L9400就行了
<onlylove> 没宽带，没法上网看
<archl> 1.86ghz 6M
<binker> 只好用硬解码
<binker> 对
<archl> binker: 你也没宽带啊。
<binker> 还有就是网络也不够快
<archl> binker onlylove大城市网络贵。。。
<binker> 宽带才2M的小水管
<archl> binker 4m就够了
<archl> 500kb/s
<jusss> onlylove: 我买的一个金士顿的u盘，上面写最大写入速度10M/s,为啥我复制电影时，ubuntu显示速度16M/s ?
<binker> 在农村可以自己安装卫星天线
<GNUdog> adam8157: 什么样子？
<archl> jusss: 那是windows标准的速度
<binker> 接收高清的数字电视
<GNUdog> binker: 你可以选择 SSL 加密
<binker> 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 我咋知道啊，你这个参考usb总线的速度啊
<archl> onlylove: 是控制芯片的速度
<archl> onlylove: 可能正好这个芯片表现的在linux下更好
<jusss> archl: 我用同学的清华同方的u盘，18M/s
<adam8157> GNUdog: 又高又宽, 几乎算是光头...
<GNUdog> adam8157: screenshot?
<archl> jusss: 说你的——复制时间太短。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<onlylove> archl: 芯片总是参照标准设计的……所以总线速度理论上是最大值
<archl> adam8157: 你光头了？
<adam8157> archl: 没, 说我美国老板呢
<GNUdog> adam8157: snapshot？
<archl> onlylove: 可是几乎所有USB设备都达不到
<GNUdog> 打错了。。
<onlylove> archl: 这个是……
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没有啊
<jusss> archl: 18M/s算不算很块
<GNUdog> adam8157: 真好，你们又可以放假了，羡慕ing。为啥我在的时候他不去
<archl> onlylove: 我从没见过传输超过 22MB的 闪存盘
<archl> jusss: 算快了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 放啥哦? 为啥要放
<GNUdog> adam8157: 他来的时候，去年就放假了吧？team building
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今年没听说有安排
<GNUdog> adam8157: 来张照片
<archl> adam8157:  GNUdog你们都老老实实的跟着去美国吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: =,=
<GNUdog> archl: 倒是想
<jusss> onlylove: usb3.0是多少
<onlylove> jusss: 没那高级货……你看看网上3.0的优盘评测
<onlylove> jusss: 据说写入60没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 我在京东上看到一款u盘的评论，速度20M/s
<onlylove> jusss: 3.0的？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是
<aleaho> 你好
<aleaho> bot 是谁，
<jusss> onlylove: 介绍说最大写入10M/s,地下评论说速度20M/s
<archl> jusss:  我的都没标记
<onlylove> 这个……不好说的，看数据源的速度，也看文件
<onlylove> jusss: 如果写多个小文件肯定慢
<samul> 看来我要做把小白鼠了
<jusss> onlylove: 就复制一个大电影
<archl> samul: 变黑吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那也要看电影在硬盘上是不是连续存储的
<jusss> onlylove: 难道还有分开存储的？
<jusss> onlylove: malloc分配的是连续的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 磁盘碎片你不知道啊
<binker> 用ssl加密连接不上
<binker> 无法连接
<binker> 网络中断
<jusss> onlylove: 只是听说过。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不是所有文件都是在磁盘上连续存储的，如果分开存储的话硬盘寻道要浪费时间
<binker> 用SSD的速度比普通硬盘快上43倍
<binker> 用USB3.0没感觉有多快
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说ipmsg的传输速度基本是网卡的理论速度，但是我经常用ipmsg的时候只有3MB/s的速度，这个远小于11MB/s的百兆网卡速度，但是没办法
<palomino|working> 3.0的u盘有真假之分
<palomino|working> 有的只是读时有3.0的速度，写跟2.0一样
<binker> 可能吧
<binker> 就是忽悠
<palomino|working> 我还买过一个读写都跟2.0一样的= =
<palomino|working> 要是真的，写入一般能到70MB/s
<binker> 上当了
<ofan> usb3沒用
<binker> SSD也有快慢的
<ofan> 直接上thunderbolt
<binker> 有的非常快
<ofan> 嗖嗖的
<jusss> onlylove: 3M/s慢吗
<binker> 现在的新主板才有雷电接口阿
<onlylove> 都有钱人，主板上都3.0了，啥时候我给笔记本换个3.0的主控……
<ofan> ssd看iops
<ofan> 其他都沒用
<onlylove> jusss: 百兆网卡的理论速度是11MB/s
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<ofan> 還有cache大小和主控穩定性了
<binker> 现在都是千兆网卡了
<onlylove> 镁光的SSD咋样
<onlylove> 我穷人
<archl> onlylove: 普通
<binker> 我上次就是买的美光
<onlylove> 买不起千兆
<kevinyings> 神舟怎么样？
<binker> 不咋的
<archl> onlylove: 怎么可呢
<kevinyings> 配置高啊
<onlylove> archl: 笔记本带的百兆，我有啥办法
<binker> 磁盘检测居然说上面哟少数坏扇区
<binker> SSD硬盘也有坏扇区？
<binker> 刚买的就有坏扇区了
<kevinyings> 求笔记本推荐
<onlylove> archl: 难道你要我给把片子吹下来换个兼容的千兆的
<binker> 百兆也是够用了
<binker> 你除非用笔记本来传输高清视频
<binker> 在局域网内传输
<binker> 笔记本有钱买苹果的
<binker> 不然就买华硕的
<kevinyings> 没钱
<ofan> kevinyings: 神舟
<binker> 中等的就买惠普戴尔
<binker> 还是可以的
<kevinyings> ofan。。。。。
<ofan> 神舟
<ofan> 支持國貨！！！！！！
<hello_> 神州不敢买
<kevinyings> 正在犹豫入手神舟
<binker> 嗯
<ofan> 誰買日貨就t誰！！
<binker> 神舟就是炒作
<binker> 和小米一路货
<kevinyings> binker 那里不好，求指点
<ofan> binker: 誰說的，神船i7只要3999
<hello_> 据说神舟用的都是尾料
<kevinyings> 散热什么的
<binker> 各种配件质量
<ofan> 以前同學的一神舟本貌似用了好幾年
<binker> 不高
<binker> 不均衡
<kevinyings> 580S D0
<kevinyings> 杭州只要4500啊
<kevinyings> 才一月工资
<binker> 他们是这样子的
<kevinyings> 诱惑很大啊
<binker> 着重在买点上
<hello_> 看你买笔记本主要是用来干什么的
<binker> 就是顾客关注的CPU硬盘 和内存
<binker> 用个I7的
<kevinyings> 我主要玩虚拟机的
<binker> 哇，看上去很牛
<kevinyings> 加各种折腾
<binker> 配的主板都是很烂
<kevinyings> 那求推荐
<_____aaaa> 各种折腾
<binker> 我见过很多装机卖的人都是玩这样
<kevinyings> i7 and 《5000
<kevinyings> +8G
<hello_> 那得看你要开几个虚拟机了
<binker> 拿个最烂的主板配I7
<kevinyings> 4个是必须的
<hello_> 靠
<kevinyings> 最烂是怎么烂
<onlylove> sis主板
<binker> 最烂就是最便宜
<archl> binker: 笔记本关键是主板和散热
<jusss> kevinyings: 神舟最便宜的是多少
<archl> binker: 还有linux
<binker> 用料质量最差
<archl> binker: 哈哈
<binker> 做工也最差
<kevinyings> jusss 哪个牌子
<archl> binker: 那就用铝吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 想入手个本玩游戏
<archl> binker: 可以买到linux超级本
<jusss> kevinyings: 没太多money
<binker> 嗯
<archl> jusss: 台式
<onlylove> 玩游戏你还是神船吧
<kevinyings> jusss 3500 i5 + 640
<binker> 买个台式的吧
<jusss> archl: 台式携带不方便
<binker> 自己配置
<archl> 玩游戏真是独特要求 —— 直接游戏机算了
<binker> 3500的随便跑了
<binker> 真的
<binker> 3600可以了
<guoziliok> 大家好
<binker> 完全搞定
<binker> 8GB的内存双通道哦
<kk> guoziliok, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<jusss> onlylove: 神船便宜的有多便宜，
<binker> 骇客神条
<guoziliok> 我用xp安装ubuntu分区的时候为什么检测不到我已经安装了xp系统
<binker> 你买笔记本
<guoziliok> 分区的时候也只有一个整硬盘 xp里面的分区都没有
<binker> 他不会给你配什么双通道的
<onlylove> jusss: 你玩游戏就选那不到4000的配i7+独显（nv）的就成
<guoziliok> 偶没有人能帮我解答下啊
<binker> 有的话也是高高在上的价格
<archl> guoziliok: 我当时都是直接删除windows，对此不了解
<onlylove> guoziliok: 分区表有问题，修一下
<binker> guoziliok: 你要仔细看
<binker> 安装选项
<guoziliok> 但是为什么系统也检测不到呢
<archl> onlylove: 怎么修
<archl> onlylove:  fdisk -f?
<binker> 你在前面的时候要选中手动分区
<guoziliok> 嗯 我是选的手动分区
<jusss> onlylove: i7买不起，对我来说i3都很奢侈
<archl> binker: 有时手动分区也会这样
<onlylove> archl: 各种分区表工具……比方说diskgenius什么的
<guoziliok> 嗯 你说对了
<binker> ä¹°3870K
<guoziliok> 怎么修复呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 你多钱预算啊
<guoziliok> 我都不知道出什么问题了
<binker> jusss:
<jusss> onlylove: 2500
<archl> guoziliok: 不知道，你去查google吧
 * archl 说了，一向直接删掉windows
<binker> 你买APU平台的
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是……忍忍吧
<binker> 3870K
<guoziliok> 但是我xp里面很多东西啊
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，好吧
<hello_> 2500还是买神舟把．．．
<onlylove> guoziliok: 重建分区表
<onlylove> jusss:
<binker> 可以完胜i3
<onlylove> APU的cpu性能太弱，显卡现在大部分游戏对nv优化
 * archl 绝对不选ATI显卡，玩游戏都问题。
<binker> 技嘉的GA-A75M-D2H主板
<guoziliok> 那我先重建分区表试试吧
 * archl 说，自己玩的游戏都opengl的，AMD的垃圾显卡都很多错误
<binker> 加8GB的骇客神条双通道套装
<binker> AMD3870K
<onlylove> guoziliok: 你记得备份原来的，免得忘了分区大小找不回
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<binker> 可以超频
<archl> onlylove: 这太吭了
<binker> 干嘛要双系统
<onlylove> archl: 就像建议中毒的win重装一样，这样最保险
<binker> XP里面的重要文件保存到移动硬盘
<binker> 或者U盘
<hello_> 装双系统怎么修改默认启动系统
<binker> 然后把XP都干掉
<binker> 单系统
<binker> 怎么修改默认启动系统建议在网上搜索
<guoziliok> 我就想双系统啊
<binker> 有更详细的资料
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooo
<binker> 你的硬盘多大阿
<ofan> onlylove: APU的cpu就是渣
<binker> 双系统容易出错的说
<MeaCulpa> archl: AMD-- +1
<binker> 容易丢失文件
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> binker: 出毛问题...
<onlylove> ofan: 我被amd伤够了……再也不买了
<binker> 不过还是够用了
<archl> guoziliok: 盗版的windows 似乎检测不出来
<guoziliok> 嗯 对的 那怎么办？
<archl> guoziliok: 不知道
<hello_> 我装了Fedora，每次开机进入的是grub 引导系统
<binker> 你把XP里面的文件都备份了
<guoziliok> 能直接对整个硬盘分区么
<binker> 等下就后悔了
<hello_> 看了看没办法修改默认系统
<archl> guoziliok: 分区了你原来的就挂了
<binker> 一分区就神马都完蛋了
<onlylove> 你们……
<guoziliok> 我去  昨天差点点就分区了
<binker> 你先做好备份工作
<guoziliok> 忧伤啊  难度比较高
<jusss> 外接个硬盘装系统行不
<binker> 在考虑怎么分区
<archl> guoziliok: 直接装windows 里面
<binker> 嗯
<archl> 用 wubi
<guoziliok> 但是即使备份了 我以前的系统也都没有了啊
<onlylove> 我觉得还是建议买块新硬盘的好
<onlylove> wubi容易出问题
<archl> 用wubi
<archl> 恩。
<guoziliok> wubi很卡  我用过
<binker> win可以重装阿
<binker> 你用的什么平台的
<guoziliok> 什么平台？
<guoziliok> 12.04
<binker> 英特尔么？
<archl> 现在我也不知道修分区表。
<binker> 还是AMD
<archl> guoziliok: 硬件
<jusss> onlylove: 外接硬盘装xp，复制不
<hello_> 外接硬盘装系统ＯＫ，但是你设置启动盘为你的外界硬盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你想做啥？
<binker> 都是很简单的
<archl> windows xp不允许装在USB硬盘吧。
<jusss> onlylove: 玩游戏
<kevinyings> 花4500在神舟上会后悔吗
<archl> 而且常规的直接换主板就不能用
<binker> 买个xbox好了
<binker> 玩游戏
<guoziliok> intel的
<archl> binker: 他玩中国游戏
<binker> 专门的玩游戏
<kevinyings> 玩游戏用台式啊
<binker> 不要告诉我你想玩CF
<archl> binker: 早鄙视
<onlylove> jusss: 想玩游戏就用游戏机或者直接在内置硬盘上玩，外置硬盘速度受总线和芯片制约
<hello_> ｘｂｏｘ到底破解好还是不破解好。。。比较纠结
<binker> archl:
<archl> 微软做的比sony好。
<binker> 干嘛
<archl> 知道收钱别人也会交钱的
<archl> sony搞免费，绝对失败
<binker> 别提sony了
<kevinyings> 有人吗
<binker> 日货
<onlylove> 3红问题啥时候解决
<kevinyings> 有人ma
<kk> kevinyings, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<kevinyings> 有人吗
<binker> 每人
<archl> ke没
<onlylove> 没人
<archl> kevinyings: 没人
<archl> kevi
<binker> 没人
<archl> kevinyings: 你换个 nick 吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 没人
<kevinyings> archl 打一半不是我的错啊 。。错啊错啊
<archl> binker: 果然，苹果的网页改了一点。
<onlylove> 吃饭去，下午还有事出门
<archl> kevinyings: 换成 _kevinyings好恶劣
<kevinyings> jusss 2500的有i7的叫我一声
<[1up]archl> 啊。返回 [1UP] clan
<[1up]archl> 1UP
<[1up]archl> jump mario！
<[1up]archl> adam8157: hamo 游行去了？
<binker> archl
<adam8157> [1up]archl: 咱不知道啊..
<binker> 改了什么？
<binker> 苹果的网页
<kevinyings> [1up]archl 自从我4年前游戏，走丢了一双鞋之后，我就不去了
<binker> 蛤蟆还没睡醒
<kevinyings> s/游戏/游行/g
<kevinyings> 饿着肚子去游行是sb干的
<NeaghFoz> 今天难不成还有游行？
<binker> 爱过
<[1up]archl> binker: 原来上面的几大项目有视觉上是分开的，现在是整体的一条了
<binker> 阿
<_____aaaa> microcai: 菜菜来了
<microcai> _____aaaa:  ?!
<binker> 导航
 * microcai was I expected ?
<[1up]archl> binker: 哦。
<_____aaaa> 现在在哪高就啊
<binker> 在沙发上躺着呢
<binker> 算不上高就
<_____aaaa> microcai: 那cjk还维护么？
<[1up]archl> binker: the apple long phone
<binker> 呵呵
<microcai> _____aaaa: 当然
<dwjie> 好多人啊。。
<microcai> _____aaaa: 除非我不用linux了
<_____aaaa> microcai:你一直在终端下用它？
<binker> iPhone还是一如既往的帅
<_kevinyings> sb的游行，当年，抵制日货就是这么说的，害的我砸了一个热水瓶
<microcai> _____aaaa: yea
<[1up]archl> binker:   http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/96ba6f5ajw1dwyi3ro43rj.jpg
<_kevinyings> goblin
<_kevinyings> blin
<binker> 恶搞的人弄出个什么出来没用
<binker> 等他们自己搞出一个能打电话的手机才有资格评论苹果手机
 * _____aaaa 分享 释放压力的音乐好环保哦，大自然
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 听鸟叫
<_kevinyings> 鸟？
<binker> 山泉水流动色声音
<_____aaaa> binker: 风，海，林，鸟
<_kevinyings> 打算决定了4500卖血买神舟
<NeaghFoz> 神舟笔记本？
<binker> 4500可以买很牛的机器了
<binker> 真的
<_kevinyings> 有mm要我捐精
<binker> 哇
<_kevinyings> 什么机器，说
<binker> 你赚大了
<NeaghFoz> 神舟笔记本不能买啊，键盘渣得一B
<binker> 你去网上找吧
<binker> 大把的牛机
<_kevinyings> 就没指望笔记本键盘
<_____aaaa> _kevinyings: 买苹果吧
<binker> 就是
<_kevinyings> 苹果，一小袋
<binker> 多捐两次就搞定苹果了
<_____aaaa> _kevinyings: 苹果机
<[1up]archl> 买苹果吃
<NeaghFoz> 难道完全不用笔记本键盘？？
<binker> 外界键盘
<[1up]archl> NeaghFoz: 可以用USB键盘
<binker> 呵呵
<_____aaaa> 无线键盘最给力
<binker> 那还不如买台式机
<[1up]archl> NeaghFoz: 70就能买很好的一套
<binker> 傻瓜
<_____aaaa> 103
<_kevinyings> 404
<NeaghFoz> 带出去用就蛋疼了
<binker> 反正笔记本根本就不是用来玩游戏的
<_kevinyings> 什么蛋疼，没空间
<_kevinyings> ？
<[1up]archl> 现在还是没有易便携的微型台式。。。
<binker> 电池顶不了多久
<_kevinyings> binker 反正电脑就是折腾的
<[1up]archl> 6kg的19存屏幕的我就接受
<[1up]archl> 不用带电池
<NeaghFoz> 始终觉得神舟的键盘实在太渣了，虽然我也不用笔记本键盘。
<binker> 嗯
<[1up]archl> NeaghFoz: 不用键盘玩啥游戏？
<binker> 用惠普的吧
<binker> 键盘手感非常好
<binker> 舒服
<binker> 真的
<_kevinyings> hp什么 型号，配置怎样
<NeaghFoz> [1up]archl: 不怎么玩游戏
<[1up]archl> binker: 发现nexus 7 还是比我的笔记本慢很多很多
<_kevinyings> 不玩游戏的路过啊
<[1up]archl> binker: 玩游戏看出来的。
<[1up]archl> _kevinyings: 玩什么？
<[1up]archl> NeaghFoz: 玩什么
<[1up]archl> NeaghFoz: 意见？
<NeaghFoz> [1up]archl: 只玩dota。。。
 * [1up]archl 不玩那类的
<_kevinyings> 那类
<_kevinyings> 我只玩战棋类
<NeaghFoz> wesnoth这类吧
<_kevinyings> 嘛，是的
<[1up]archl> wesnoth已经自成一类了
<[1up]archl> dota几乎一样的有好多了
<_kevinyings> dnd怎么办
<NeaghFoz> 现在对PC游戏基本无欲无求了
<binker> 惠普新出的G4
<binker> 还有那个PRO的
<_kevinyings> 看看G4是什么配置
<binker> 有几款看起来很像苹果的笔记本哦
<binker> HP的
<binker> 蛮酷的
<NeaghFoz> 太像会被别人说是山寨
<binker> 不会
<DickServices> _kevinyings: kof
<_kevinyings> 不要14英寸的
<_kevinyings> 要起码15
<_kevinyings> 的
<NeaghFoz> 15好重的
<binker> 15寸太大了
<binker> 真的
<NeaghFoz> 我现在都有点后悔买了15
<_kevinyings> 必须的，14看起来太小了
<binker> 笔记本13.3是黄金尺寸了
<binker> 那是你的感觉了
<_kevinyings> 那我买平板了
<binker> 等你买了，你就后悔了
<_kevinyings> 必须15的
<_kevinyings> 视觉效果好
<binker> 15寸真的很大
<binker> 视觉效果依然很烂的
<_kevinyings> 毛，有单位机器大
<binker> 知道为什么
<ofan> adam8157: 幫看看啥問題 http://i.imgur.com/M6oso.jpg
<binker> 15寸的效果怎么也比不上台式机的19寸阿
<binker> 对吧
<NeaghFoz> ofan: 开机不了？
<_kevinyings> 额，编程很不爽，14寸太小了
<ofan> NeaghFoz: kernel panic
<_kevinyings> 放不下几个窗口
<insurgo222> 求xmonad教程- -我安装之后不会配置
<binker> 联想（Lenovo）U310-ITH
<binker> 你又是玩游戏而已
<_kevinyings> 不玩游戏啊
<binker> 够用了
<binker> 编程可以外接屏幕阿
<binker> 要多大都可以
<_kevinyings> 要大内存，8G
<jusss> kennyluck: 你难道没考虑大屏幕的分辨率问题吗
<binker> 买大屏幕的笔记本太笨了
<_kevinyings> jusss 没考虑
<binker> 太笨重了
<binker> 现在内存都是白菜价了
<_kevinyings> jusss 我就感觉现在屏幕太小了
<binker> 除非要打仗
<NeaghFoz> 我下一个笔记本必须是小尺寸+外接大显示屏
<jusss> kennyluck: 分辨率很重要
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 14寸的
<binker> 16：10的宽屏
<binker> 不要16：9的
<binker> 垃圾
<jusss> ofan: mbp的分辨率是多少的
<kennyluck> jusss, 喂喂，请你 ping 人别弄错人啊。
<_kevinyings> jusss 重要，但是大号字体放不下
<binker> 16：10才是真正的黄金比例
<jusss> kennyluck: 我没ping你啊。。。
<[1up]archl> 还是 19寸的便携式台式机比较好，最好5kg左右
<_kevinyings> binker 哥现在就是16:10的
<binker> 现在现在有很多垃圾笔记本都是1366x768的
<ofan> jusss: retina？
<binker> 垃圾屏幕
<binker> 16：9的屏幕
<_kevinyings> 字体太小了，窗口小点都是不合适
<binker> 不买
<ofan> jusss: 普通的1440x900或者高配1600x1200
<binker> 妈的
<DickServices> [1up]archl: 17存的5.5kg，每天背着锻炼身体
<binker> 要买就买16：10的
<ofan> _kevinyings: 高DPI,實際字體大小不變
<_kevinyings> ofan 我现在也是1440*900
<binker> 舒服
<_kevinyings> ofan 不要字体，要窗口大点
<jusss> kennyluck: 你现在多大寸
<_kevinyings> 配合字体
 * pityonline 请教：用 nginx 搭建 http 代理，修改哪个文件？
<_kevinyings> jusss 14.1
<ofan> pityonline: nginx.conf
<_kevinyings> 16:10
<ofan> pityonline: google一下 一大堆
<binker> 14.1是很好的比例
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 很好尺寸
<_kevinyings> 好毛，看的吃力
<kennyluck> jusss, （kennyluck: 你现在多大寸）这是什么？
<jusss> _kevinyings: 你妹的。。。改毛下划线。。。
<binker> 国内的屏幕都是很小
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，就是 google 后才问的，那帮博主都毫不吝惜地贴出了代码，丫就不说那代码是写在哪个文件里的……
<_kevinyings> jusss 额，表示archl要求改的
<binker> 就是屏幕小，外壳很大
<binker> 13寸的屏幕搞个15寸的外壳
<binker> 宽边框
<__jusss> _kevinyings: 。。。
<_kevinyings> binker 表示谁这么无聊
<_kevinyings> 退货啊
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 这设计太缺德了
<_kevinyings> 我要15寸的，必须的
<binker> 那些便宜电脑都是这个德性
<_kevinyings> 否则靠脑子来计，电脑都干什么活了
<binker> 15寸的话你可得买个超窄边框的
<_kevinyings> binker 你说神舟
<_kevinyings> ？
<binker> 惠普（hp）Envy 系列的笔记本不错
<binker> 很像苹果哦
<ofan> pityonline: /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<_kevinyings> 苹果MacBook Pro 2.3W噢，亲
<ofan> pityonline: nginx可以include
<pityonline> ofan: 知
<pityonline> ofan: include 什么？
<ofan> pityonline: 可以include其他配置
<_kevinyings> pityonline .conf
<ofan> 比如 include rtfm.conf;
<_kevinyings> apache也一样
<binker> 处理器 : 第二代智能英特尔酷睿i5处理器
<binker> 操作系统 :  Windows7 Home Basic
<binker> 内  存 :  4GB
<binker> 硬  盘 :  500GB
<binker> 显  卡 :  英特尔核芯显卡HD 3000
<_kevinyings> i7 vs
<binker> 显示器 : 14.0英寸
<binker> 参考价格 :  ￥6299
<kk> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<pityonline> ofan: 不太懂
<_kevinyings> i7 + 8G + 15.6
<_kevinyings> vs i5 +4G + 14.1
<binker> i7的价格占了整台机的一半了
<_kevinyings> 嗯
<[1up]archl> 还是希望19寸一体机能到5～6kg
<[1up]archl> 最好了
<[1up]archl> 插电源。
<[1up]archl> 前面一个保护层。
<_kevinyings> 5-6kg， 大力神
<binker> 只好在主板其他一些配件搞利润了
<[1up]archl> 屁大力神。。。
<binker> 一体机散热不好
<binker> 真的
<[1up]archl> binker: 因为没有学笔记本设计
<[1up]archl> binker: 研究的不够好
<_kevinyings> 那这样只好台式了
<pityonline> ofan: 是不是把单独配置写在另一个文件里，然后再在 nginx.conf 中 include 这个文件？
<_kevinyings> pityonline 最好同一层的
<_kevinyings> 目录
<ofan> pityonline: 這樣最好
<ofan> 睡覺去
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 真心求旧版本的privoxy arch二进制包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387373 目前3.0.19要求glibc>2.15。我有台瘦身机的glibcs 2.14。谁缓存还有旧版本的privoxy的，麻烦传份给我。liangzhdp@gmail.com 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xblx — 2012-09-18 11:56
<_kevinyings> pityonline 比较符合程序猿的做法
<pityonline> _kevinyings: 默认好像就 include 一个下层目录了啊
<pityonline> ofan: 明白
<pityonline> _kevinyings: include /etc/nginx/conf.d/*.conf; 默认就有这一句的
<_kevinyings> 饭之美
<binker> 开饭了
<binker> 去把肚皮填饱再回来
<[1up]archl> 吃啊
<binker> 回来了
<binker> 吃啥
<binker> [1up]archl:
<admins> 这里有月薪过2W的吗？
<[1up]archl> binker: 米+云豆+
<[1up]archl> admins: 有博士
<binker> 2W
<[1up]archl> admins: 有不想去公司的
<binker> 还不如开小厂呢
<admins> 为啥
<[1up]archl> 讨厌公司这种模式
<admins> 不去公司去哪儿？自己单干？
<binker> 哪用什么模式
<binker> 现在都是这样的了
<binker> 不是公司就是自由业者
<binker> 工作室什么到
<binker> 的
<binker> 不然就是无业游民
<binker> 单干的少，也有
<binker> 上次报道的那个招x软件的作者就是单干的类型
<MeaCulpa> 一人也能开公司阿
<admins> 一个人能做啥项目
<MeaCulpa> 没公司没合同实体，搞毛
<binker> 超级宅男
<admins> 不用
<admins> 有人脉就行了
<admins> 合同拟一个就行
<admins> 你自己能做出东西就行
<binker> 没公司也可以de
<admins> 思维不要受限
<admins> 人脉最重要
<admins> 你能接到项目
<microcai> admins:  人啊人 ~~~
<admins> 我现在其实就有人脉，但是我无法做项目
<binker> 看到浑水和香橼了没
<admins> 哈哈
<admins> 我没技术
<admins> 但是有人脉
<binker> 就是一个人而已
<admins> 所以悲剧
<binker> 牛吧
<microcai> admins:  除了客户人脉之外，开发者人脉也很重要
<linsux> 这里有年薪过百万的吗
<linsux> 有的话站出来
<admins> 说实话
<binker> 年薪百万的很忙
<admins> 我觉得在国内，开发者不太重要，因为随便找几个人都能帮你开发
<binker> 没空在这里灌水
<binker> 懂不
<admins> 只是质量和效率问题
<binker> 呵呵
<linsux> 工资越高，事越少
<microcai> admins:  质量很重要
<linsux> 这道理都不懂，该你年薪一万
<microcai> admins:  别看不起质量
<admins> microcai: 那你得看接到的项目面对谁
<binker> 应酬多阿
<binker> 对吧
<admins> microcai: 政府给你的项目好多不需要很高的质量
<admins> 能做出来就OK
<microcai> admins:  没质量要求=没工钱
<binker> linsux:
<binker> 就是
<binker> 现在神马都是云了
<microcai> admins: 质量都是用钱砸出来的
<MeaCulpa> ZF 项目~~
<microcai> mea
<binker> 用钱砸出来的质量也不怎么样阿
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  你司还不是靠ZF项目活啊
<admins> microcai: 我亲身的经历，好多给政府和国企做的项目，都不怎么样
<binker> 火车订票的站点
<microcai> binker: 那不用钱的就更没质量了
<MeaCulpa> ZF 项目随便乱作都行，关键是上面来验收和领导来访问的时候帮忙搞定即可
<admins> 一个字“烂”
<binker> 砸的钱够多吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我不是sales我不知，显然是
<admins> 但是钱给得最多
<binker> 照样被吐槽
<[1up]archl> 火车票站点是垃圾啊。IE only
<binker> 开发项目呢
<linsux> 听你们说话，都是在大企业啊
<admins> 我们这儿做一个基于B/S架构的ERP的项目上百万
<linsux> 还sales呢
<admins> 但实际上
<admins> 成本极低
<admins> 呵呵
<admins> 不怎么样，说实话
<binker> 那个叫做暴利阿
<admins> 这只是一个项目
<binker> 不然怎么发财阿
<microcai> admins: 你能放出这样的话表面你压根就不知道 ZF 项目的水多深
<[1up]archl> 重复劳动，信息越不透明，越能搞这些。
<microcai> admins:  那成本都是泡妞成本。很高的
<admins> microcai： 此话怎讲？
<binker> 就是
<linsux> 一群打工皇帝啊
<binker> 打工的黄牛
<admins> 我们这儿的工程师好多都不亲自开发，都是情第三方
<binker> 外包
<binker> 省力阿
<admins> 是的
<admins> 主要外包
<binker> 舒服
<admins> 然后我们这儿抽大头儿
<admins> 然后我们以后就做服务
<binker> 嗯
<admins> 可能会涉及到二次开发
<binker> 这才是牛的地方
<admins> 但是基本上不需要
<admins> 我天天就负责跑客户就OK了
<microcai> admins:  成本高是因为蛀虫多。
<admins> 跟客户聊钓鱼钓，请吃饭
<binker> 很多zf网站都是很烂的
<microcai> admins: 不是什么成本很低
<binker> 就是这样整出来的
<binker> XXxinxigang
<admins> microcai
<binker> xx信息港
<admins> 你们主要做什么项目的？
<binker> 就是
<binker> 如
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> zf 网站我见过可以google出用户名密码列表文件的...
<binker> 管他呢
<admins> 接项目的话就得跟政府合作
<binker> 嗯
<admins> 否则你无法真正暴力
<binker> ZF的钱好赚
<admins> 我们这儿又是一个事业单位
<admins> 说白了
<binker> 真的很暴力
<admins> 就是政府给自己发货儿，让自己暴力
<binker> 在财务部门挂靠的
<binker> 更好了
<binker> 哈
<admins> 我们这儿发家乐福卡
<admins> 编制内的人每个月一章5K的
<binker> 办公设备
<admins> 编制外当然没有
<admins> 领导多少张不知道
<binker> U盘用IPOD
<binker> 爽吧
<microcai> adam8157: 求踢人， 俩公仆在炫耀
<admins> 晕
<binker> 有很多统计业务都是外包到外面de
<admins> 我这在炫耀？
<admins> 我只是透露行情而已
<admins> 我靠
<binker> 我不是公仆
<admins> 我不是既得利益者
<microcai> admins: 你那啥行情地球人都知道
<admins> 我是编制外的
<binker> 我也不是
<binker> 表踢我
<admins> 我要编制内的就谢天谢地了’
<MeaCulpa> 越抹越黑
<admins> 。。。。。
<admins> 我也是纳税人啊
<MeaCulpa> admins: 你纳税基数多少...
<binker> 1500交60
<binker> 多么
<admins> 我交100多
<MeaCulpa> binker: 既得利益者
<binker> 神马既得利益阿
 * MeaCulpa 这里都是税前收入是家里妹子一倍，税后持平的
<binker> 毛都没
<admins> 我过去其实老想去外企
<admins> 想老老实实做技术
<admins> 但是后来我觉悟了
<admins> 在中国
<palomino|working> 家庭税后就是0了吧 , MeaCulpa
<admins> 一定要走特色路线
<binker> 还不如在家种田阿
<binker> 悠闲自在
<binker> 在田里养鱼
<binker> 爽阿
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: -_-!
<binker> 鲤鱼还吃害虫哦
<binker> 还吃小的福寿螺
<_kevinyings> binker 嘛，血息虫
<admins> 其实你们都是土豪
<binker> 管他呢
<binker> 农民工才是恰当呢
<binker> 土豪木有哦
<binker> 有的也只是土
<binker> 没有豪
 * microcai 什么时候腾讯不暴力了，说明他的员工工资才给足了
<binker> 总有一天
 * microcai 觉得程序员是土豪的人，参考一下 IT 公司的暴力史
<admins> 在天朝不是
<admins> 天朝的程序员其实全是熟练工种
<binker> TX会树倒猢孙散
<admins> 也就PM不被老板当成机器来看待
<admins> 程序员都被当成机器
<binker> 老板眼里每个都是赚钱的机器
<binker> 看见老板也不鸟他
<binker> 该上班干活就上班干活
<admins> 我们这儿也招程序员，来了一个月还不知道自己要干嘛。
<admins> 也没事儿
<admins> 可见管理多2B
<binker> 没培训么
<_kevinyings> 看见老板不鸟他什么境界
<admins> 培训？ 上完查
<admins> 这个就是培训
<admins> 不懂的上网找
<binker> 阿
<_kevinyings> admins 好赚钱
<binker> 这么好混哦
<admins> 真的
<binker> 太好混了
<admins> 来了一个月不知道干嘛都
<hello_> 我一个月个税２００多
<admins> 我们这儿的主管上班时间去有用
<admins> 去游泳
<hello_> 一年２５００多
<binker> 哦
<admins> 这B特搞笑
<admins> 上班时间带着自己小组的人去游泳
<binker> 上班游泳是正常的了
<binker> 这叫跟上国际潮流
<admins> 程序员到岗一个月不知道要干嘛
<binker> 与国际接轨了
<admins> 还是我不错，经常跑跑客户，积累很多人脉
<admins> 他们在单位里其实都闲着
<binker> 看看狗哥
<binker> 你醒目阿
<admins> 必须
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 老板的料
<admins> 中国就得搞这一套
<admins> 我过去一直想做技术大拿
<admins> 现在明白了
<binker> 看你的网名就知道
<admins> 觉悟了
<binker> 霸气外漏阿
<binker> 气场强劲
<admins> 。。。
<binker> 管理员
<_kevinyings> 尼玛，小宇宙要爆发了
<binker> 呵呵
<admins> 老板就是上帝
<admins> 中国官员就是上帝
<binker> 老板就是皇帝
<binker> 在他的掌控之内
<binker> 内
<admins> 公款吃喝的魅力真不是盖的
<binker> 我觉得一个公司之内，老板如同古时候的诸侯
<admins> 难怪这么上瘾
<admins> 就一个字：爽
<admins> 一般人都无法拒绝
<admins> 这种诱惑
<binker> 不用掏自己的腰包
<binker> 不爽才怪
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 悲剧了不认识文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387375 时隔一周没更新 昨日更新导致所有件系统不认识 求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyy_xx — 2012-09-18 12:45
<binker> 神马都要最贵最好的
<microcai> binker:  admins 诸侯和老板的区别是老板没有生杀大权
<binker> 吃完还可以打包
<binker> 老板的生杀大全就是炒鱿鱼了
<binker> 叫你不听话
<binker> 立马叫你卷铺盖滚蛋
<MeaCulpa> binker: 主动辞退是无数外企员工求之不得的礼遇
<binker> 见过很多了
<binker> 外企的都是不是一个老板说了算
<microcai> binker: 主动辞退要离职补偿的
<hello_> 是啊，我们公司就是无限期的合同
<binker> 你更本见不到真正的老板
<void1> 年纪大了就不敢求辞退了
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 主动辞职是一种福利，只有老板关系好，能力强的才能做到
<MeaCulpa> s/主动辞职/主动辞退
<binker> 你有利用价值
<binker> 他还可以忍你
<MeaCulpa> 一般只要几年不给张工资，在我国的通胀背景下，足够你滚蛋了
<binker> 等你没什么价值
<binker> 就给你滚了
<hello_> 外企公司起薪高，工资涨的满
<binker> 谣传吧
<hello_> 涨的慢　
 * adam8157 http://ruby-china.org/topics/480 cc roylez bluezd 
<binker> 南京摩托的怎么样了？
<hello_> 我们公司就是这样
<adam8157> kk: 啷个不说话
<binker> KK践踏a
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 蛤蟆不在
<kk> adam8157, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍤ 
<adam8157> kk: 你怎么知道的 0_0
<microcai> hello_:  没错的。国外没有那么高的通胀
<binker> 不然蛤蟆调戏KK
<microcai> hello_: 管理层意识不到要年年加薪
<bluezd> adam8157: 你 rebase 多少次了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不常用... 呃...
<bluezd> adam8157: 我是说 "变基"
<binker> 公司都吃吃人血的
<adam8157> bluezd: nnnnd
<binker> 吃一批又一批的人
<binker> 这样才快速发展
<admins> 我们这儿今天闹腾死了
<admins> 示威游行的
<binker> 过瘾吧
<admins> 懒得去
<admins> 没意思
<admins> 又没钱拿
<binker> 拍照留念阿
<freeflying> 谁有goldendict可用的字典啊
<hello_> 加班不承认你加班，没有加班费
<binker> 今年的冬天可能有点冷了
<_kevinyings>  你竟然要加班费？
<binker> 2012
<admins> 别说2012了
<admins> 我心虚
<admins> 怕
<admins> 我感觉我未来一片光明。。
<binker> 争夺钓鱼岛是导火索
<admins> 我的公款吃喝刚开始。。
<admins> 千万别打
<hello_> 经常一天加４，５小时班
<adam8157> freeflying: 我有
<[1up]archl> 吧钓鱼岛炸平就好了
<admins> 我刚体验公款吃喝就要终结了？
<admins> 我操
<admins> 这你妈谁接受的聊
<freeflying> adam8157: share一下
<adam8157> freeflying: 一共2G =,=
<binker> 以前在南斯拉夫的萨拉热窝就是世界大战的导火索
<hello_> 周末加班就２０元补助，操，吃饭都不够，可能还贴钱进去
<adam8157> freeflying: 怎么share
<freeflying> adam8157: 给我1-2个就好了
<admins> 千万别打
<binker> 20块还不够搭车买个饭盒呢
<binker> 看样子不打是很难收场了
<binker> 两边的面子都挂不住
<adam8157> freeflying: 我只有一个1.3G的朗文, 剩下是发音字典...
<MeaCulpa> 做梦... 储君一旦复出，万事平息
<freeflying> adam8157: 怎么这么大啊
<admins> 2012可能的确是真的
<binker> 话都说大了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 还有个牛津的8m
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那么大？
<binker> 不打，面子往哪里搁
 * hamo_aha 果断还是ignore了...
<freeflying> adam8157: 朗文的为啥那么打呢
<hello_> 很难打起来，现在大国之间谁想打仗。最后可能都搁置钓鱼岛。
<adam8157> freeflying: 带图和真人发音吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 等我dropbox
<binker> 怎么搁置
<freeflying> 发音就不要了
<binker> 现在无法搁置了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 图？NB.... 那么大还dropbox?? NB!
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 2G的东西dropbox...
<freeflying> adam8157: dropbox要翻墙，你不如用U1吧
<binker> 用迅雷吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo_aha 我是说牛津那个...
<adam8157> freeflying: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/stardict-oxford-gb-formated-2.4.2.tar.bz2
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦~~
<binker> 迅雷快传
<binker> 头痛了
<binker> 想睡觉
<binker> 用笔记本电脑上网好辛苦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者，帮忙看下我的电脑能装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387378 我的本本是HP DV3 4048TX,学生的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bheru — 2012-09-18 13:01
<admins> 。。。
<binker> 想买个能运行Ubuntu的平板了
<binker> 这样就可以躺在沙发上聊天了
<binker> IRC
<binker> 笔记本发热好大
<roylez> hamo_aha: 黑毛
<hamo_aha> roylez: 帽席
<binker> 需要清理灰尘了
<binker> 蛤蟆
<binker> 是不是刚冒泡
<binker> 刚睡醒？
<hello_> 买个ＶＧＡ线加无线键鼠笔记本连电视，照样躺沙发
<freeflying> binker: 不用电脑才是正道
<binker> 嗯
<hello_> 我就是躺床上这样看电影
<hello_> 很爽
<binker> 无线键盘鼠标都有了
<hello_> 那卖个ＶＧＡ线就行
<binker> 没有电视机地说
<hello_> －＿－
<binker> VGA线也有了
<_kevinyings> 算了，决定不买神舟了，笔记本凑合code算了，买台平板加台式机吧
<binker> 电视机也有，不过关键就是电视机是日货阿
<binker> 松下的
<hello_> 日货咋了．．．
<_kevinyings> 原来的dell latitude用了4年了，一直好好的，拆开看，灰都没多少
<binker> 眼下抗日阿
<_kevinyings> binker 抗妹
<binker> 就把那日货给砸了
<hello_> 靠，现在电器里哪个没有日本的元件
<wolftankk> 脑筋有问题… 国产质量能放心?
<jyfl987> 擦 怎么服务器没有add-apt-repository
<binker> 蛋疼
<hello_> 你都抠出来么
<_kevinyings> 我当年砸了一热水瓶，我妈骂了我一天
<binker> 呵呵
<wolftankk> 电脑元器件也有日本的  也要扣...?
<binker> 主要就是这电视是松下的21寸彩电
<binker> 没有VGA接口
<hello_> 哦．．．
<binker> 只能看影碟
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 你自己赚钱买东西咋 没有人怪你 但是你咋别人的就是2b了
<binker> 我懒得看
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 热水瓶自己的
<binker> 我有一台戴尔的X300
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 你的前是自己专的？
<adam8157> freeflying: http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/zh_CN/ 这里面的都可以用 因为goldendict兼容stardict   cc MeaCulpa hamo_aha
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y zh_CN 简体中文词典
<binker> 里面可能里面很多灰尘了
<binker> 发热很厉害
<hamo_aha> adam8157: gaoji
<binker> 那时候没有合适的工具
<binker> 拆不了
<binker> 送人了
<binker> 硬盘太小了
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 你看起来很不爽的样子，哥就砸过一次
<binker> 哈
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 而且全校都砸，哥只是凑热闹
<binker> 哇
<binker> 哪个学校阿
<binker> 领导呢
<_kevinyings> 台州中学
<binker> 教领导训话
<adam8157> http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/   cc freeflying MeaCulpa hamo_aha
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 我只是说个理论而已
<_kevinyings> 领导吓坏了，班主任一个教室呆那，讲政治，讲未来
<binker> 你是在质疑阿
<hello_> 学生热情高啊，进入社会感觉到中国那么多不公平以后就没那么多爱国热情了
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 我叫你别砸别人的 难道也有问题？
<binker> 呵呵
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 没问题
<jyfl987> 自己的 随你砸 我不是说了么
<binker> ç ¸
<binker> 打砸抢
<binker> 要抓的
<jyfl987> 学生都是被洗脑的 有的人上学时候就觉醒了 有的人进社会才觉醒 还有的人一直在装睡
<binker> 爱国就可以
<binker> 对吧
<binker> 脑是用神马洗的呢？
<_kevinyings> 什么政治上一定要正确啊，一步走错没有未来啊，你们要上清华啊。。。。讲清华的时候我笑了
<binker> 外国用什么洗脑呢
<jyfl987> 用巴普洛夫那一套 训练狗的方式
<jyfl987> 比如你上学 有个标准答案
<binker> 条件反射
<hello_> 巴浦洛夫．．．
<jyfl987> 答对了 就给奖励
<jyfl987> 答错了 就讨伐
<dwjie> .
<jyfl987> 一般人根本康不住
<binker> 外国用宗教
<hello_> 好厉害，哈哈
<binker> 主
<binker> 阿门
<jyfl987> 进了社会了 这种奖励惩罚就少多了 所以人又开始觉醒了 这很正常
<binker> 之类的
<admins> 我们家这儿
<admins> 有装甲车了
<mugebjgd> 你们谁去抢东西了?
<hello_> 政治课来去就那几段话
<admins> 我们家这儿出现装甲车
<jyfl987> admins: 那里？
<binker> 帝都
<admins> 金融街
<binker> ？
<jyfl987> admins: 哪个城市？
<admins> 政协礼堂这块
<admins> 北京
<binker> 帝都
<admins> 还有武警大卡车
<binker> 哇
<admins> 装甲车+武警大卡车
<mugebjgd> 帮忙抢块劳力士
<admins> 王东三环那个方向走
<jyfl987> 这个不是很正常么 马上要开会了 admins
<admins> 去亮马桥
<binker> 哦
<kk> admins:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<binker> 不是开会
<mugebjgd> 开会是在北戴河
<binker> admins:
<mugebjgd> 行不行
<binker> 开什么会？
<mugebjgd> 18大
<hello_> 两会啊
<binker> 哦
<admins> 我被禁言了
<binker> 全世界都知道结果了
<wolftankk> 在北戴河开会 叫做党内民主会议
<hello_> 两会，太子登基
<admins> 我说下现在北京的形式吧
<binker> 正解
<admins> 东三环全线戒严
<admins> 示威群众太多
<binker> 那是肯定的
<admins> 我们家这儿实施交通管制
<wolftankk> 那边才是真的选择皇上和7人政协
<admins> 下面全是警察+武警
<binker> 防止意外阿
<mugebjgd> 幸好没回国
<wolftankk> 北京只不过 过过场而已
<admins> 刚才警察都上门
<MeaCulpa> High Concil
<admins> 警察上门说今天别乱走
<MeaCulpa> High Council~
<binker> 怕有人浑水摸鱼
<binker> 没新闻直播么
<binker> 应该有吧
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<mugebjgd> 本来就是有人指使的
<imadper> adam
<binker> 今天的新闻比奥运会还要引人注目
<imadper> adam8157: 你竟然上班...
<wolftankk> 现在抗日后 云南地震已经没有关注了
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥不上班 0_0
<mugebjgd> admins 你家在哪?
<imadper> adam8157: 不是你风格..
<binker> 转移了视线
<wolftankk> 政府这棋走的真好
<adam8157> imadper: 我啥时候不上班了 0_)
<binker> 没有人关注了朝鲜
<binker> 对吧
<imadper> adam8157: 好吧....
<mugebjgd> 今天不是王立军案开庭么
<wolftankk> 不是在成都开庭么
<binker> 世界的焦点集中在钓鱼
<binker> 早就开了
<mugebjgd> 转移民众视线
<jyfl987> admins: 很正常
<binker> 这个是敏感词
<binker> 谷歌总是被重置
<_kevinyings> 民众算毛啊
<mugebjgd> 敏感个毛
<binker> 刁民
<mugebjgd> 翻墙
<mugebjgd> 笨
<hello_> 王立军还有个新闻，薄熙来新闻都没有了
<piggybox> 没医保，没社保，心中要有钓鱼岛；就算政府不要养老，也要收复钓鱼岛；没物权，没人权，钓鱼岛上争主权；买不起房，修不起坟，寸土不让日本人。
<_kevinyings> 谁把gfw给灭了
<hello_> 不过没人敢动薄熙来
<binker> 没有爬墙的梯子
<binker> 也没有洛阳铲
<mugebjgd> 肉身翻墙
<binker> 还没修炼到那种境界
<mugebjgd> 长本事出国
<binker> 可以肉身翻墙
<_kevinyings> 去阿拉伯
<binker> 去缅甸还可以
<binker> 或者越南
 * adam8157 我倒不是反对谈这些, 但是有可能导致freenote被封, 而且freenode是log公开的, 大家还是少说些这个吧
<mugebjgd> ofan 饭仔
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 不说拉
<binker> 都说是敏感的东西了
<mugebjgd> ofan 想我了么
<binker> 经过路由器都会被分析了
<binker> 没有加密的传输
 * madper|sleepy 赞同adam, 所以我们还是一起调侃 hamo_aha 好了
<binker> 就是
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  gaoji啊，他好像已经睡了
<hello_> ＩＲＣ不是很安全么．．．
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> IRC是最危险的
<madper|sleepy> hello_: log公开, 你觉得安全?
<binker> 不是安全的
<binker> 明文传输
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 你没去RH的那个大会？
<mugebjgd> piggybox 他没我 就撸多了
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: rh有大会?
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 申请了个显示器, 要求16:10 且可以竖起来...
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: 有啊
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 去干啥?
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 你不是说那样很傻吗?
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 打酱油啊
<mugebjgd> binker ssl加密就是了 笨
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 我不一定竖起来用
<binker> 除非你用维基解密一样的加密技术
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 16:9的确实很傻
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 啥大会?!
<binker> ssl加密连接不了
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 恩, 16:10的好
<_kevinyings> 还是决定上神舟，自己换内存，屏幕
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: 问蛋蛋那
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 蛋蛋是谁?
<binker> mugebjgd: 我是过了
<binker> 无法加密
<bluezd> adam8157: 听说是什么研讨会？
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> 显示屏幕自己换阿？
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 今天知道gsoc有个做文件系统的也在百度，哥当年就是选错了项目啊！
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 做文件系统好?
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你的命
<adam8157> bluezd: 云计算吹牛大会
<binker> 蛤蟆
<binker> 现在都是云的世界
<_kevinyings> 蛤蟆看起来很强的样子
<_kevinyings> 霸气外泄啊
<piggybox> 真是人云亦云啊
<binker> 云来雾去
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 悔不该当初去写bios...
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: 当然...
<binker> 过一段日记又是雾计算了
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: 至少有米拿...
<binker> 更牛
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 写bios... 技嘉和asus的招聘信息里面有...
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: ...
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: gaoji hamo_aha
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: bios你都会....
<hamo_aha> madper|sleepy: 有屌用...
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 你月薪怎么也得七八万吧...
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 给百度写bios呀...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 那不正合你意
<hello_> 七八万．．．
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 你把服务写进bios里面...
 * hamo_aha ...
 * hamo_aha 不跟你们说话了...
<_kevinyings> hamo_aha 蛤蟆表示78w是垃圾
<bluezd> hamo_aha: 壕
<madper|sleepy> hamo_aha: 壕
<_kevinyings> 不是一档次的
<binker> 蛤蟆跑了
<binker> 土豪
<hello_> 这个就是　蛤蟆？我第一次进这个频道。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 正式
<binker> 呵呵
<_kevinyings> 壕是什么意思
<_kevinyings> ？
<_kevinyings> 佩服的意思
<_kevinyings> ？
<admins> 重要通知： 从今天下午4点开始到十八大会议结束。群里一律不许谈论与政治有关的话题包括保钓之事，更不要发以国家领导人头像为内容的图片 今天开始对所有群进行监控
<madper|sleepy> _kevinyings: 比较难解是... 对 hamo来说, 壕就是有钱蛤蟆, 对adam来说, 壕就是有钱蛋
<binker> 哦
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 你妹
<binker> 禁言了
<binker> 封口费
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 你不是把adam也给当作关键词了吧?
<binker> 呢
<_kevinyings> madper|sleepy 这个可以理解，有钱了蛤蟆先去找母蛤蟆，蛋。。。不通啊
<hello_> 壕好像很厉害的样子，两个人对蛤蟆说，蛤蟆就跳走了
<madper|sleepy> _kevinyings: 嘘...
<bluezd> adam8157: 你申请了显示器？
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: bluezd 继`早`之后, 我引领的第二个潮流
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<_kevinyings> adam8157 你们是怎么样的牛法，一月7,8w不屑
<_kevinyings> 求蛤蟆的秘史
<adam8157> bluezd: 大多数人都是多屏, 我不能太寒碜
<palomino|working> .......
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋，我以为你年薪百万呢。
<[1up]archl> palomino|working: 多屏好。
<adam8157> [1up]archl: 裸姐, 求年薪百万
<bluezd> adam8157: 没几个人是多屏啊
<palomino|working> 是好
<adam8157> bluezd: virt那边
<palomino|working> 我以前双屏
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 难道我记错了？
<palomino|working> 现在桌上没地方了，只剩单了
<admins> 谁年薪百万
<bluezd> adam8157: 我想再申请个笔记本行吗？
<_kevinyings> 见过3屏没，我这就是
<adam8157> bluezd: 咱们组是屏幕最少的, 但是也有三四个多屏 kaka eryu lijian monson
<adam8157> bluezd: ...我也想 但是不行...
<palomino|working> 没地方摆3屏
<_kevinyings> 靠
<[1up]archl> palomino|working:  我就摆2个笔记本就满当当了
<adam8157> [1up]archl: 裸姐, 求年薪百万
<binker> 把屏幕竖起来
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 给我50万。
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 我们组多屏最少吧?
<[1up]archl> adam8157:  50万就能买房了
<binker> 可以放六个屏幕
<binker> 哈
<palomino|working> 恩,笔记本碍事 , [1up]archl
<palomino|working> 我这儿一个笔记本一个imac一个显示屏
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 你们组昨天扛来了四五个屏幕
<palomino|working> 没法在摆一个了
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 我擦, 我没在, 失策了!!
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 从老外那里回收旧 19寸屏幕，每个 $15
<[1up]archl> 功耗 30w的
<hello_> 擦，你们居然都是一起的
<_kevinyings> binker 你怎么一天到晚水这，你看蛤蟆跳跳就走了
<binker> 弄个支架阿
<adam8157> madper|sleepy: 都是很高级的dell的任意旋转的, 貌似还是24寸
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 。
<_kevinyings> adam8157 自动调节高度的
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 我擦! 估计没我的份儿...
<_kevinyings> ？
<_kevinyings> 我这就是
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 我看到一直超级大蜘蛛在我旁边活跃的跳动
<binker> 蛤蟆有事就走了阿
<palomino|working> 奢靡阿 , adam8157
<_kevinyings> 屏多大？
<_kevinyings> adam8157
<adam8157> [1up]archl: 烤着吃了
<madper|sleepy> [1up]archl: 叫 hamo 过去吃了
<palomino|working> ...... , [1up]archl
<palomino|working> 活蜘蛛阿 , [1up]archl
<palomino|working> 赶紧弄死 , [1up]archl
<binker> 蜘蛛侠
<binker> 哇
<binker> 呵呵
<_kevinyings> palomino|working 不编程蜘蛛女王
<binker> 快点让它咬一下
<_kevinyings> 话哦说蜘蛛血是蓝色的
<[1up]archl> palomino|working adam8157 madper|sleepy 上次见过一直直径6cm的蜘蛛，我还以为玩具呢。
<hello_> 去掉头就可以吃了，嘎嘣脆，鸡肉味，蜘蛛的蛋白质是牛肉的６倍
<palomino|working> = = , [1up]archl
<[1up]archl> 大肚子的
<palomino|working> 拿起来抚摸了一下么
<[1up]archl> 不过感觉不对。
<binker> 拿来当手表带也不错哦
<_kevinyings> palomino|working 可以呀，再亲一下哦
<[1up]archl> 所以用信封碰一下先
<palomino|working> ..... , __jusss
<palomino|working> 好恶心
<binker> 不然用来练练千蛛万毒手
<palomino|working> 你是贝爷么。。。 , hello_
<[1up]archl> 千猪万渎手
<binker> 是贝勒爷
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 箩姐
<__jusss> palomino|working: ？
<hello_> palomino|working: 大家好，我是贝尔格里尔斯
<palomino|working> 点错 , __jusss
<binker> 干嘛不叫福尔摩斯阿
<[1up]archl> _kevinyings: 恩。你学了，然后 __jusss也是。。。
<palomino|working> 贝爷用菊花喝水哦.. , hello_
<hello_> palomino|working: 其实电脑屏幕也是可以吃的
<binker> 嗯
<[1up]archl> palomino|working: 破马
<__jusss> palomino|working: win7提示注册表文件损坏丢失，咋办
<binker> 格式化
<bluezd> adam8157: 我还想申请个固态硬盘
<palomino|working> 重装
<binker> 重装
<palomino|working> ...... , [1up]archl
<binker> 系统
<adam8157> bluezd: 我想申请个别墅
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 。。。
<palomino|working> ......... , adam8157
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 申请在威海的某只小船上
<bluezd> adam8157: 其实我最想申请个妹子
<binker> 申请金库更好
<hello_> binker: 不知道贝尔格里尔斯么．．．
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个可以申请
<binker> 什么妹子都有啦
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 咱公司那么多妹子, 你都不下手
<hello_> binker: 他被称为站在食物链最顶端的男人
<binker> 不懂
<adam8157> bluezd: 加个head count 要求只招妹子 来了你负责
<[1up]archl> madper|sleepy: 你不申请个发财卡？
<binker> 那个野外生存的贝贝？
<binker> 是吧？
<madper|sleepy> [1up]archl: 啥东西, 没听过...
 * [1up]archl 突然想到现在没人玩大富翁类游戏了
<hello_> binker: 是啊
<bluezd> madper|sleepy: available 的太少，而且大部分都被别人 take 了
<binker> 太恶心了
<adam8157> bluezd: 很多的...
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 不少吧...
<[1up]archl> adam8157: 你都知道
<binker> 吃活虫子
<bluezd> adam8157: 真的，求指导
<[1up]archl> madper|sleepy: 你也知道
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 我每天都能看到好几个长得不错的妹子呀...
<madper|sleepy> [1up]archl: 啥?
<[1up]archl> madper|sleepy: 。。。
<binker> 妹子多着呢
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 你呀, 动手吧...
<bluezd> madper|sleepy: 谁啊？比如，我怎么总来都没见到
<bcao> 动手不够，还得动脚
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 下次把你领过去看...
<binker> 要不要外国的妹子
<hello_> binker: 昨天还在ｂｉｂｉ上看了一个小孩挑战贝尔，吃活蚯蚓．．．
<hello_> binker: 的视频
 * madper|sleepy 活吃破马!
<binker> 贝尔还用菊花喝水呢
<binker> 谁能挑战阿
 * madper|sleepy momo palomino|working 
 * bluezd 求指导 cc adam8157 madper|sleepy 
<hello_> binker: 中国的一个小朋友
 * palomino|working momo madper|sleepy 
<binker> 这个没有人能挑战了
<[1up]archl> 。。。太意外了。
 * [1up]archl 想推出了。大家都好好聊天。
<binker> 蚯蚓的都弱爆了
<madper|sleepy> ggarlic: 你没在公司?
<binker> 谁知道他吃的是不是沙虫阿
<adam8157> bluezd: 真的太多了 (而且一看就是着急找男朋友的
<binker> 哇
<binker> 这么好
<binker> 没去参加费城无药么
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 这都能被你看出来?!
<binker> 牛阿
<hello_> 是蚯蚓．．．
<bluezd> adam8157: 真的？ 还能看出来？我去。。。 太狠了你，求指导
<adam8157> bluezd: 上次 madper|sleepy 觉得不错的那个就不错
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 求指导...
<binker> 一眼就洞机出来了
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: 哦, 加油呀, bluezd
<bluezd> adam8157: 谁呀，PM 我
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: .
<madper|sleepy> adam8157: pm我顺便
<adam8157> ...
<madper|sleepy> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐叔
<bluezd> adam8157: 难道是那个 hr ?
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: 哪有妹子
<adam8157> bluezd: 当然不是
<binker> 泡面
<madper|sleepy> huntxu: 可能是鄙公司的.... 还不名
<binker> 午睡了
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: 介绍
<madper|sleepy> huntxu: 你不是有妹子了?
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: 你只有一个电脑？
<madper|sleepy> huntxu: 是呀
<bluezd> madper|sleepy: 加油啥啊。我就是随便问问，比较八卦
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: ...
<huntxu> madper|sleepy: 一点追求都没有
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 恩, 别往回着补了, 我和 adam8157 已经看出了你躁动的内心. 是不是, cc adam8157
<bluezd> madper|sleepy: 真的没有啦，我 。。。
<ggarlic> madper|sleepy: 刚进门。。。。。。
<madper|sleepy> bluezd: 淡定, 小哥...
<madper|sleepy> ggarlic: 罢工?
<ggarlic> madper|sleepy: 没有。。。接着学校说封校的名义在宿舍复习来着。。。
<qiao> madper|sleepy, 到了？
<madper|sleepy> qiao: 恩, 上午就到了
<qiao> madper|sleepy, 那你丫还不睡觉。。。不困？
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 编译器奇怪问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387385 unsigned char i,j; long ir_data=0; j=ir_data; if(i!=~j){...} 不正常，按照双字节比较 j=~ir_data; if(i!=j){...} 正常，按照字节比较 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-09-18 14:02
<ansik> 有用dzen2的吗？
<madper|sleepy> qiao: 在实验室呢...
<madper|sleepy> ansik: 不用.. 用dunst
<madper|sleepy> hamo_intel: 我擦, 你啥时候跟intel扯上了?
<ansik> madper|sleepy: dunst ? 我查一下。
<ggarlic> hamo_intel: 哎呦
<qiao> madper|sleepy, 您牛气，做了这么长时间火车还整到实验室。。。
<madper|sleepy> qiao: 我睡过来的...
<hamo_intel> madper|sleepy:  intel人来介绍 haswell
<hamo_intel> ggarlic: ...
<hamo_intel> ggarlic: 你居然在..
<madper|sleepy> hamo_intel: 那你为啥改名字...
<madper|sleepy> hamo_intel: gaoji
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: 这个可以了吧？
<hamo_gaoji> ggarlic: .
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: gaoji!
<qiao> madper|sleepy, 好吧。。。
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 对了, 那个内推, 啥时候会有结果?
<ggarlic> hamo_gaoji: 我还说让你干脆我把我拉入intel算了。。。。
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 我同学跟我说, 那边儿根本就没动静
<ansik> slave window 是什么意思？ 看文档的时候出现这个不太明白。
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: 啥没动静？
<DickServices> http://imgbin.org/images/9565.png
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 就是跟踪内推情况的那个网址
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 我同学那边一直是待处理....
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: 最近HR比较忙...各种飞，没时间估计
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: . 哦, 明白
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: 大蒜的应该也还是未处理
<hello_> 内推到哪个公司？？
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 大蒜?
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 不认识
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: ggarlic
<hamo_gaoji> madper|sleepy: 对，你不认识他
<madper|sleepy> hamo_gaoji: 恩, 确实不认识...
 * hamo_gaoji adam8157又去会了？
<adam8157> hamo_gaoji: 哥在忙工作... 被pm阴了 一个半月内闲不了
<hamo_gaoji> adam8157: PM还能阴到你？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: pm 不阴你怎么体现价值
<hamo_gaoji> adam8157: PM不是linda么？
 * madper|sleepy 送死去...
<DickServices> http://imgbin.me/view/131347948934.png
<adam8157> hamo_gaoji: 那么多pm, 你就知道linda
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: sigh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: PM 如果是妹子，confront之
<jusss> 触摸板的双指滑动是归那管的？
<hamo_gaoji> madper|dead: 死大象？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你知道么，据说英国1/5的有工作的公民是mgr
<jusss> 在gnome下双指滑动不能实现鼠标滚轮的作用，但在X-fvwm-xterm里打开的浏览器，就能用在触摸板上双指滑动实现鼠标滚轮的作用，这是为啥
<jusss> MeaCulpa: win7开不了机，提示信息是注册表文件损坏或丢失，怎么办
<namoamitabuddha> network-manager 支持 group=CCMP 麼
<Oooops> jusss: 原生的，都支持。gnome下，被那gnome-setting-deamon管理了。
<jusss> Oooops: 果然还是原生的好，gnome为啥要这样搞，不懂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<Oooops> jusss: 你没见现在的gnome-shell，那管理得更加没边嘛。
<jusss> Oooops: 好长时间没用过gnome-terminal了
<Oooops> jusss: 不是说term。是说最新的gnome
<jusss> Oooops: 我还是gnome2
<jusss> Oooops: gnome3不会用。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 上哭b的体育课去了，下了
<Oooops> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=387355 jusss 你去骂他们这些笨家伙。
<kk> Oooops ⇪ t: gnome-shell鼠标悬停聚焦窗口，不用点击 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<_kevinyings> jusss 体育课我都很高兴的
<Oooops> _kevinyings: 可以看到妹子排队，穿短裤。是不。
<hello_> 体育课时最企盼的课程
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e 你来啦
<Oooops> 小蛋蛋。乖。
<huntxu> Oooops: 小依，你来啦
<hamo_gaoji> Oooops: 小艺，你来啦
<Oooops> adam8157: 发现你们的工作，是不是越来越无聊了？
<Oooops> 破嘘嘘
<huntxu> adam8157: 基蛙翻墙了啊，怎么都没看到了
<Oooops> 破嘘嘘，你是不是深度近视
<adam8157> huntxu: 它不来了  =,=   专心备考呢他
<huntxu> Oooops: 玩编译器的神伤不起
 * MeaCulpa 干嘛windows 的问题都有人问偶.
<hamo_gaoji> MeaCulpa: 你是gaoji胖啊
<Oooops> huntxu: 你去搞定
<hamo_gaoji> roylez: 求帽帽
<MeaCulpa> hamo_gaoji: 滚你的死蛤蟆，咋的，还想看套图？
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才突然发现个事情，座pantry 门口的怎么换人了啊？
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<huntxu> Oooops: 不懂
<hamo_gaoji> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<hamo_gaoji> bluezd: 你留意那哥们好久了是把？
<bluezd> hamo_gaoji: 那是个女人，不是男的
<huntxu> Oooops: eexpress在家里？
<hamo_gaoji> bluezd: pantry门口，不是一个屏幕非常脏的哥们么？
 * hamo_gaoji 我要报仇了
<Oooops> d.yun.io/5IKLps
<bluezd> hamo_gaoji: 不是，我说的那个离 pantry 更近，以前没人座
 * bluezd 哎，人来人往，物是人非啊
<hamo_gaoji> bluezd: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 何苦为虎作伥...
 * hamo_gaoji 有帽子的感觉就是gaoji
<admins> 我发现工科女都太2了
<admins> 尤其是学技术的女人简直就是。。。
<admins> 太好被搞了
<adam8157> bluezd: tina只是偶尔来
<bluezd> adam8157: 我不是说 tina
<adam8157> bluezd: 知道 换了
<adam8157> bluezd: virt急剧扩张
 * hamo_gaoji virt...
<DickServices> admins: "太好被搞了"
<bluezd> adam8157: 那以前的那个妹子哪去了？走了？
 * hamo_gaoji 为啥ignore会定期失效？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: virt... cloud....贵司开始偏忽悠
<adam8157> bluezd: 那是个实习生吧, 一看就是实习生
<hamo_gaoji> adam8157: 妹纸实习生?
 * bluezd 哎，人来人往，物是人非啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 你果然是这方面的大拿
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<hamo_gaoji> adam8157: 壕
<hamo_gaoji> adam8157: 求介绍妹纸啊
<adam8157> hamo_gaoji: 找悦姐给你介绍
<roylez> hamo_gaoji: 困死了。昨天开会到12点，早上6点就被魔都外语吵醒了
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个 hr 是实习的吧？ cc hamo_gaoji
 * hamo_gaoji ..
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<_kevinyings> 月薪十w以上的大拿
<hamo_gaoji> roylez: 我也困...
 * adam8157 正好
<palomino|working> <_kevinyings> 月薪十w以上的大拿 * adam8157 正好
 * hamo_gaoji 拜阿蛋！！！
<adam8157> "14:44 <@hamo_gaoji> roylez: 我也困..."  他俩正好
<hamo_gaoji> > "拜" * 10 + "阿蛋！"
<kk> hamo_gaoji, 拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜阿蛋！
<roylez> hamo_gaoji: 不用拜了
<palomino|working> ......
<hamo_gaoji> 。。。
<palomino|working> 拜晚了
<hamo_gaoji> roylez: 不给我拜的机会..
<_kevinyings> 膜拜，六体投地
<hamo_gaoji> roylez: 你咋可以自己带帽子了？
<_kevinyings> 10w的腐朽生活
<roylez> hamo_gaoji: 昨天蛋蛋给的吧
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_gaoji> lol
<roylez> adam8157: 1分钟而已
<hamo_gaoji> > "拜" * 10 + "阿蛋！"
 * adam8157 哎, 懒得和你们闹
<kk> hamo_gaoji, 拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜阿蛋！
 * adam8157 afk
<hamo_gaoji> > "拜" * 10 + "阿蛋！" + "又去戳球了！" * 10
<kk> hamo_gaoji, 拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜拜阿蛋！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！又去戳球了！
<palomino|working> ......
<DickServices> hamo_gaoji: 戳球=？
<hamo_gaoji> DickServices: 猜
<DickServices> hamo_gaoji: 戳球=ChuoQiu=CQ=Seek you?
<hamo_gaoji> DickServices: ...
<M3aCu1pa> Roylez: 你们那块的厕所无线信号不错。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上安装rpm包报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387389 现在ubuntu上安装oralce，在检查是否安装了oralce所需要的软件包时，发现用不了rpm。如何输入命令apt-get install rpm后， 提示：WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! librpmio2 rpm-common librpm2 librpmbuild2 librpmsign0 rpm …
<_kevinyings> M3aCu1pa 好奇葩
<Oooops> 额，今天918..
<admins> 918是什么日子
<_kevinyings> 游行的好日子啊，逛街去吧
<archl> 呀。我体重接近 70kg了。
 * archl 惊讶
<_kevinyings> archl 要生宝宝了，恭喜，宝宝10kg啊
<admins> 啥宝宝
<archl> _kevinyings: 照片拿来看看
<archl> eexpress: 。。。竟然
<admins> 你是宝宝的爹爹吗？
<_kevinyings> 凌乱啊
 * DickServices 有人想借我的JJ切水果怎么办？
<archl> DickServices: 切
<admins> 还记得之前北京的那个官二代事件吗？
<_kevinyings> DickServices 你借她的杯子喝牛奶
<admins> 某个官二代开法拉利飙车，飙车的时候还有3个MM给他同时口交
<admins> 然后出车祸了。。
<archl> DickServices: 要求对方创造切鸡蛋
<_kevinyings> 3个mm怎么口交
<DickServices> admins: 俩吧
<admins> 对
<admins> 是俩
<admins> 本来法拉利只有一个副座
<admins> 结果2个女的。。
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 你用jmIRC?
<DickServices> archl: 切鸡蛋?
<archl> DickServices: 水果好无聊。。。
<archl> DickServices: 玩了几分种就不想玩了
<MeaCulpa> madper|dead: 对
<MeaCulpa> madper|dead: 似乎没其他选择
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 怎么样呀这东西...
<MeaCulpa> madper|dead: 能用
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 我怎么配置都连不上..
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: irc server  irc.freenode.net   irc server port 6667
<madper|dead> mea
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 有错吗?
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 他直接跟我说, invalid url parameter
 * jyfl987 现在多了个偷懒的理由了 数据正在导入
<MeaCulpa> madper|dead: 没错，我就这样的
<jyfl987> madper|dead: chat.freenode.net  irc.ubuntu.com 都44
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 啥44?
<DickServices> jyfl987: making 也可以啊
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 难道是我的版本太旧了?
<_kevinyings> 我的理由是网速太慢
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 你说端口?
<MeaCulpa> madper|dead: 不知
<jyfl987> madper|dead: 试试
<madper|dead> jyfl987: gaoji....
<madper|dead> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好吧.
 * jyfl987 上irc请记得带脑子
<DickServices> jyfl987: makefile里写sleep也可以的吧
<jyfl987> DickServices: 显然可以
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 都不行...
<DickServices> jyfl987: ifconfig限制包率
<jyfl987> madper|dead: 那你多等会 irc.freenode.net 每次dns返回的地址都不一样的
 * DickServices 如果把mtu设成2会有啥结果？
<jyfl987> DickServices: 这个干我毛是？
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 我从几个月前就开始试了..
<jyfl987> madper|dead: 你用什么工具连的？
<jyfl987> 44别的端口？
<madper|dead> jyfl987: JmIrc
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 4过了...
<jyfl987> 额 手机的？
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> 7001呢
<jyfl987> irc.ubuntu.com 8000
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 没试过7001, 试过7001
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 试过8001...
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 一样不行....
<jyfl987> 那你自求多福吧
<madper|dead> jyfl987: 恩, 放弃
<kingbo> 能不能把网络上的某机的显示器连接过来当成第二屏使用？有没有这样的软件，想把笔记本串起来
 * MeaCulpa 最近怎么猎头都跑到英国去了...
<jyfl987> kingbo: 有android软件可以
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: ssh过去起X
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 12306登了５００多次没上去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +U, 继续刷
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计要放弃了
<MeaCulpa> 12306 人肉DDoS
<madper|dead> roylez: 抢哪里的火车票?
<jyfl987> roylez: 你老要回去？
<archl> jyfl987: 福气
<jyfl987> archl: ha
<madper|dead> roylez: 我每次都成功, 帮你抢?
<archl> jyfl987:  hi，老粗
<jyfl987> 12306什么验证码
<jyfl987> archl: hi 细佬
<archl> jyfl987:  :) 我长胖了。
<jyfl987> archl: 那就短
<archl> jyfl987: 。你不和我一样短么
<hamo|aha> ...
<hamo|aha> roylez: 乃居然回家...
<archl> hamo|aha: 蛤蟆去游行了？
<roylez> hamo|aha: 回不去了
<hamo|aha> roylez: lol
<roylez> hamo|aha: 无家可归
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<hamo|aha> roylez: lllooolll
<archl> roylez: 拆迁了？
<ansik> roylez: 现在买车票是不是要排除了？
<hamo|aha> roylez: 壕可以非回去
<hamo|aha> roylez: 飞回去
<archl> roylez: 可以现在回去啊。
<ansik> roylez: 排队。
<archl> roylez: 然后早回来上班。。。
<madper|dead> roylez: 你说车次和时间吧, 我登上去了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我公司ip不好，看来
<jyfl987> archl: 我比你还短
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你翻墙了再去
<fish47> 请问各位，系统调用clone()会创建一个线程，还是创建一个进程啊？
<hamo|aha> madper|dead: 你买到了怎么给主席是个问题啊
<madper|dead> hamo|aha: 不用给呀... 主席用身份证去取票呀!
<madper|dead> hamo|aha: 我留主席的身份证号呀!
<madper|dead> hamo|aha: 渣蛤蟆
<hamo|aha> madper|dead: ...
<hamo|aha> madper|dead: 你的大象死了？
<madper|dead> fish47: 都用clone创建
<madper|dead> hamo|aha: 渣蛤蟆!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚才我挂着米国代理刷的，把代理去掉进去了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 铁道部阻止外国友人刷票
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乃居然不用foxyproxy
<Oooops> 又刷啥票。多出20块，代购就是。
<hamo|aha> Oooops: 壕神！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 机子太老，挂这些插件累
<Oooops> 18m这样的公司，居然没定点购票的
<roylez> Oooops: 代购毛，凭身份证进站
<_kevinyings> roylez 拿个砸蛋进去
<Oooops> 报身份证，代购。
<Oooops> 谁自己去订票嘛。
<stardiviner> 有谁用Emacs auto-complete的? 帮我测试下, 我的这个代码是否能正确补全, https://gist.github.com/3741798 试试补全注释里说的.
 * stardiviner 用 Emacs auto-complete 的, 站出来秀一下了 ^^^
 * stardiviner 看看emacs的补全强还是vim的补全强大.
<Oooops> lol
<_kevinyings> 哈哈
<Oooops> 补全还能补全出一个秘书来？不都一样嘛
<stardiviner> roylez: 可是vim的omni竟然不能补全我帖的那个代码...
<hamo|aha> 。。。
<Oooops> 自己选择的事情
<stardiviner> 没用过的上来乱说
<stardiviner> 先测试了我的代码再说, 确实不能补全啊
<Oooops> set path 啥不能补全了。
<stardiviner> Oooops: 咋set path?
<Oooops> 。自己去搜索
<stardiviner> Oooops: 你是说python的library path? neocomplcache默认就设置好了, 而且2,3都有
<Oooops> vim自带的
<stardiviner> let me google
<admins> 我只是想年薪500W，有那么难吗？
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 我也想
<Oooops> admins: 每年你创造了多少价值。
<admins> 无法衡量
<palomino|working> ......
<Oooops> 那你继续YY
<Oooops> 都无法衡量了。。。
<admins> 本来就是
<admins> 价值这种东西
<admins> 本来就无法衡量
<madper|dead> stardiviner: 不用python, 所以我这里没有配置python的补全
<stardiviner> Oooops: 你的vim能补全我贴的那个代码么? 我的vim为啥不行呢?
<stardiviner> Oooops: 你说的set path是dictionary的path么? set complete+=path/to/dict ??
 * madper|dead 用字典补全... gaoji...
<madper|dead> hamo|aha: 死你妹!
<Oooops> 字典的，是另外一个。看help吧。
<Oooops> 似乎是complete。可能
<Oooops> 碰到py这种破语言的，补全干嘛。直接丢了。
<madper|dead> Oooops: +1
<stardiviner> Oooops: 那你用啥?
<stardiviner> Oooops: 千万别说perl
<Oooops> c啊。h补全啊。perl只需要自带补全就够了。
<stardiviner> 对于业余的人来说太高级的都不适合
<Oooops> path以前，啥h都补全了。还要啥
<Oooops> 以后，
<stardiviner> Oooops: C的话, 我不得写死人 ...
<madper|dead> stardiviner: python那么难学... 你都能学会... 何况perl这么宽松的语言
<Oooops> py你不写出无数警告，你别说写过py的
<stardiviner> madper|dead: 我就是听说perl很拗口, 才没学的, 学perl不如学ruby
<madper|dead> stardiviner: 你那都是听说...
<stardiviner> Oooops: 还真没啥warning, 我写法很规范的
<Oooops> 终端里面跑啥gui，都是无数警告。。。
<stardiviner> madper|dead: 除了听说, 就只能自己用过才知道了,可是用过后,那还需要去比么, 已经知道了...
<stardiviner> madper|dead: 跟鸡蛋的问题一样
<Oooops> 你去跑下nautilus。都有
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs不能输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387394 1. 系统： ubuntu 12.04 2.emacs: 分别在两台主机上，用不同版本试验： 版本23.3.1 ： 用系统源里自带安装 版本24.2.1 ：源码编译安装 3.输入法： ibus （已经装了中文语言包，并且在其他软件里，中文都可正常输入）  …
<stardiviner> Oooops: 写Qt就没, 我写的都很简单的东西, 复杂的也不会
<stardiviner> Oooops: 这个倒是, gtk, gnome的我打开都是警告
<Oooops> 和qt没关。写c，一句警告都不应该有。
<madper|dead> stardiviner: 得了吧.. 我起码可以读一下别人的python的代码, 看看python的教程, 一个小时就知道python难学了
<Oooops> 不是gtk，是py的那些插件的警告。
<stardiviner> Oooops: 写C, 万一我内存没管理好, 折腾就蛋疼了
<stardiviner> Oooops: 插件? 你是说第三方库?
<Oooops> 没指针概念的，那内存是会出问题
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你要玩C, 又不要管内存，那还有什么玩头...
<stardiviner> Oooops: 我学指针学好了之后不出一个星期, 就又忘了. (我大学时学的,) 不过现在应该会学会, 以前那是没编程概念.
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 没, 我是想用py, Oooops 建议我学C.
<Oooops> 我可没建议你。
<stardiviner> 唉??
<stardiviner> 看来我会错意了
<stardiviner> anyway 话题扯远了, 到底在用vim的人, 能不能补全我贴的代码啊, https://gist.github.com/3741798 (看注释)
<yandong> 安装了xen虚拟机，使用virsh create XXX.xml 启动虚拟机，然后ifconfig 发现多了，tap1.0 和vif1.0  网卡，为什么会出现两个？
<stardiviner> 我就是奇怪, 那个con.后面补全出来的全是__什么的,
<madper|dead> stardiviner: 我见过的用vim+py的, 都是动态补全, 不是单纯的靠字典的...肯定可以补全.
<Oooops> tagbar.vim 你去看看。 stardiviner
<stardiviner> madper|dead: 是啊, 就应该是动态补全的, 字典肯定不够聪明, 比如import as了之后, 不就蛋疼了, 可是我这里的这个con.后面就是奇怪无法正确补全啊
<stardiviner> Oooops: tagbar我有啊, 怎么说?
<Oooops> 这支持oo的写法补全的
<Oooops> 应该好写
<stardiviner> Oooops: 你是说tagbar支持oo的写法补全?
<stardiviner> Oooops: tagbar只是个tag浏览插件啊,
<stardiviner> 虽然和taglist不一样
<Oooops> 自己看吧。我用不上
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 玩java
<stardiviner> 用bpython确实能补全, 估计要么是我vim配置问题, 要么是vim的 python omni确实不支持, 我用neocomplcache和supertab都不能补全, disable这两个插件后用<C-x><C-o> 也无法补全, 难道是+py3版本的问题? (我试试用编译版本补全)
<stardiviner> 编译版本(最新版)也一样不能
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 玩毛
<stardiviner> 真的没有人用vim+python的么? 没有我就是向python.vim maintainer报bug去了.
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 没你这个问题
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在学java
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你用vim+python? 并且能补全我贴的代码的那个con. 后面的cursor?
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 帮忙测试下, 如果你能补全就确定是我vim的配置问题了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: ... 代码何在？
<MeaCulpa> https://gist.github.com/3741798 哦看到了，我看看
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: https://gist.github.com/3741798
<Oooops> http://zhongwei-leg.iteye.com/blog/941474 stardiviner
<kk> Oooops ⇪ ti: 启用 VIM 中的 Python 自动补全及提示功能 - 为祖国健康工作50年 - ITeye技术网站
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: http://i.imm.io/ELSg.png
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我应该是neocompletecache
<stardiviner> Oooops: 那种sys.之后的补全我没问题, 我也可以, 但是con = sqlite3.connect('file.db') ; cur = con.cursor() 这里con.后面就不行了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 应该不是omnicomp
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 有图有真相，注意下方vim提示
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你那是tag不全, neocomplcache 的cache和member补全得来的, 但是你用bpython就知道了, con可以补全的
<nicol> 今天
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你那个我早就知道了, 但是cursor是本来就是sqlite3里面的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我不用，我要的就是全文补全
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不用cache后再member显示的,
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 但是omni就是补全我说的那个的啊
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我要写文档的，py只是极小的应用，早被我咔嚓了
<stardiviner> 我去问问emacs的auto-complete能不能, 能俺就转emacs去了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我要的就是这个效果，我觉得很好阿，两种都要，难道你vim只用来写src
<stardiviner> 我以为你们都知道的, 原来我说的那个你们都不知道.... 这让我多纠结啊
<MeaCulpa> 写个散文，播客，围脖，twit, 多好
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: vim又不是emacs不必那些方面搞的很强, 作为一个编程的工具, 在编程上变强才是正道
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: :) 那你自己慢慢玩吧
<cherrot> vim V587~
<maplebeats> Omni completion (^O^N^P) Pattern not found
<maplebeats> 怎么会这样子呢
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 因为vim的omni不够智能 不能关联con到sqlite,
<maplebeats> ==!为什么gvim就正常了
<maplebeats> 我好多东西在终端下的VIM不能用，到了gvim上就正常了。。。这是为嘛啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 说不定你终端烂
<void1> quit
<cherrot> maplebeats: 好奇葩啊
<Oooops> 是有一些吧。好多？ maplebeats
<cherrot> madper|dead: 死啦？ 戳戳
 * Oooops 需要一个没有rc的vim
<madper|dead> cherrot: 滚粗
<maplebeats> 多得很。。。
<maplebeats> 高级点的插件在终端下都没有任何作用。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 看来我用到的插件都比较常用。。
 * Oooops 需要一个没有rc，也不要自己下插件的vim
<cherrot> madper|dead: 这不没死么。。
<maplebeats> 扯淡啊
<maplebeats> 没有rc拿vim搞毛啊。。。
<madper|dead> cherrot: 本来去送死了, 但是老师不在, 我就多活了一天
<cherrot> madper|dead: 我是死了。。。 昨晚3点才睡……
<Oooops> 说明缺省的vim，不好用
<Oooops> set autochdir set cindent set mouse=a set ignorecase	set smartcase
<maplebeats> omni怎么补全自己安装的库
<cherrot> Oooops: 我偷的人家一个脚本，从github自动下的插件 :(
<Oooops> 这些都需要写。还不难用啊。
<Oooops> 丫丫的，变态。基本功能还要设置。
<cherrot> Oooops: 应该推出一个偷懒包的～ 包含很多默认设置和常用插件 多好～
<Oooops> 应该默认。
<kingbo> jyfl987: MeaCulpa:谢谢，我是想要双屏，不是远程桌面
<void1> 默认设置又用不来，有什么用
<void1> 经常看到有人问为什么自己的vim什么地方不行，什么地方动作奇怪
<void1> 都是乱七八糟用了别人的，并且自己不明白的配置
 * maplebeats 躺枪
<Oooops> maplebeats: 你不是躺枪，是该死。lol
<stardiviner> Emacs 的auto-complete也无法智能补全, 看来最古老强大的两个编辑器都没有实现intelegent completion啊
<void1> 人家是编辑器，不是编译器或者ide
<Oooops> stardiviner: 10分钟就玩熟了emacs啊。
 * maplebeats 喷你一脸 Oooops
<Oooops> maplebeats: 中了吧
<void1> 不过反正clang也慢慢成熟了，到时候会有很准确的上下文补完出来的吧
<stardiviner> Oooops: 我问了#emacs里的用auto-complete的人, 他们也不能补全, 原来我问的那种叫做智能补全, intelegent completion.
<Oooops> 没那么智能的吧。
<stardiviner> 果然简单的正则是无法做到智能补全的啊,
<stardiviner> Oooops: 现在为止还没有插件能做到
<maplebeats> 要什么补全嘛，用大脑补
<Oooops> 都是玩字符匹配而已
<stardiviner> Oooops: 不过IDE是怎么做到的呢? 而且bpython也可以, 我要去学bpython的方法
<jyfl987> kingbo: 那个就是双平
<Oooops> 不固定的东西，估计全字典。
<Oooops> 语法分析+实时字典
<Oooops> 其实vb就好，每行都格式化一次，然后更新字典。
<maplebeats> vb好东西
<stardiviner> Oooops: 确实需要实时的补全, 参考bpython后去给neocomplcache打patch
<maplebeats> cherrot: 下个月我要去腾迅笔试，求经验
<stardiviner> 幸亏bpython也是python写的, 我还能看懂语法
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们的试题是，不管应聘什么方向，题目全都是c/c++的
 * maplebeats 操
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> it也用c..
<cherrot> maplebeats: 貌似分数在60以上 还是 40以上就全有面试机会
<Yifu> 操
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你笔是软件工程师
<maplebeats> 吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 恩 报的 后台开发。
<hamo|aha> adam8157: 壕...话说乃们啥时候开始扩招dev?
<hamo|aha> cherrot: 360?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我还是不去扯这个了，能力不足
<cherrot> maplebeats: 面试有3次，员工面/领导面/hr面
<cherrot> maplebeats: 那题很简单 随便扯一下就行
<Oooops> hamo|aha: 你适合dev？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我去笔试系统运营
<cherrot> maplebeats: 或者说很难，但没啥可以参考的 重点在面试
<hamo|aha> Oooops: 不适合...想想而已...
 * maplebeats 考C/C++我会哭的
<hamo|aha> Oooops: 我只适合打酱油
<cherrot> hamo|aha: 嘛360？  我才不去360.。。
<Oooops> qa?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我也不会……
<hamo|aha> Oooops: 那你报的哪？
<maplebeats> 我要去360！下次就去报360.。。。
<Oooops> 360全部考java。lol
 * maplebeats 操
<Oooops> maplebeats: 你去18m吧。那边奇缺perler
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你个乌鸦嘴
<maplebeats> Oooops: perl你妹啊:(
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • WIN7+ubuntu12.04.1使用ipv4联网，确定按钮为灰色，不能保存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387400 系统环境WIN7+ubuntu12.04.1 以前用过一段时间8.04版本，N年前的了，由于WIN系统出现问题就重新安装系统导致UBUNTU8 .4无法启动。没有解决这个问题。后来就很长一 …
<Oooops> 笨。老软件维护，都是perl
<maplebeats> Oooops: 问题是我hello world都写不出来，还维护
 * hamo|aha 我也不会写perl的hello world...
 * hamo|aha 拜perl神！
<Oooops> 那你跟酷胖，会awk就成
<Oooops> nnnd say hello world
<_kevinyings> hello world
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你去帮我拿到offer，让我去工作就行了
<Oooops> 猪才不会写。
<Oooops> maplebeats: 你找谁？找 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 说啥呢
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: maplebeats 愿意做你小弟。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 对了，IQ题多不多。。。
<Oooops> 你收了吧
<maplebeats> 啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 此频道所有人头归主席
<Oooops> iq,,, 脑筋急转弯？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我当时两道  算作加分题
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我摊位不在这里
<maplebeats> 哦。。。
 * maplebeats 上网过多，我怕IQ不够用。。。
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你不是就找大忽悠嘛。
 * Oooops 透露点， maplebeats 有2T的电影
<maplebeats> ==！
<Oooops> 赶紧招了
 * maplebeats 居然爆我隐私
 * maplebeats 跑了
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 哥象缺电影的人么...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你咋知道？
<nicol> stardiviner: emacs很智能
<nicol> stardiviner: 用过就知道了
<stardiviner> nicol: 那你测试下这个代码, 看能不能补全con.
<nicol> 哪个代码？》
<stardiviner> nicol: 那你测试下这个代码, 看能不能补全con.后面的cursor https://gist.github.com/3741798
<nicol> 。。。。
<nicol> 没学过python
<stardiviner> nicol: 如果能, 我就立马转Emacs, 不二话
<nicol> stardiviner: python的补全配置很复杂
<nicol> stardiviner: 要装很多插件
<_kevinyings> 只是用户弱不是工具不胜任
<stardiviner> nicol: 没学过python, 那代码在那儿, 你智能补全就是了
<stardiviner> nicol: really ? 能多复杂? 最多不超过两个插件, 其中一个估计是auto-complete
<nicol> stardiviner: 笑而不语
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 还在到处问呢
<nicol> 好多插件
<stardiviner> nicol: 俺虽然没在用emacs, 但是还是了解一点的
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 没, nicol 冒出来说emacs很智能, 我就问他能不能补全我的代码
<nicol> stardiviner: http://www.cnblogs.com/coderzh/archive/2009/12/26/emacspythonide.html
<kk> nicol ⇪ ti: Emacs中打造强大的Python IDE - CoderZh - 博客园
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 奇怪的事情发生了，配置文件全部丢失！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387401 就重启了一下，，，，/root下面的配置文件都丢了，连桌面的文件夹也没了，检查了一下硬盘是好的，真神奇 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-09-18 17:03
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 补全代码emacs有插件的
<stardiviner> nicol: 上面只有auto-complete是关于补全的, 其他的是snippet之类的, debug, 还有什么的, 这些插件我都认识,
<nicol> stardiviner: 好吧，我没用，不撤了
<stardiviner> 怎么都是还没看明白我说的是什么, 就很二的上来说emacs很牛, 先过了我的代码在说啊,
<nicol> stardiviner: 反正我c c++ cedet就够了
<stardiviner> nicol: C之类的, 前面 Oooops 就说了, 设置dictionary就可以了, 我vim下也可以做到, 但是python是动态的, 需要on-the-fly compile
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 你问问masteray，他是专家
<stardiviner> 我看过vim-ruby的补全, 是用一个ruby文件来动态补全的, 我估计python也需要从bpython那里借鉴来.
<stardiviner> stock-cn: ok, thanks
<nicol> stardiviner: 谁说c c++不能动态阿
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 现在可能不在线
<stardiviner> nicol: C是动态语言?
<nicol> ...
<nicol> stardiviner: 好吧，我不知道什么是动态什么是静态
<cherrot> nicol: 怎么能实现成动态语言？
<stardiviner> 算了, IRC上问不能问太复杂的问题, 我还是上mailing list好, 这里很多人不看上下文...
<cherrot> stardiviner: 你一句我一句 哪还有上下文……
<stardiviner> cherrot: 可以改变一个已经赋值了的变量, 那应该算是动态了
<cherrot> stardiviner: ...
<stardiviner> cherrot: 所以, 我要吸取教训...
<stardiviner> cherrot: 动态类型应该是还可以改变类型吧
<nicol> stardiviner: 可以改变一个已经赋值了的变量, 那应该算是动态了?????
<nicol> stardiviner: C++多态性算不算动态？
<maplebeats> 啊
<stardiviner> nicol: C++俺不知道, 但是C肯定不是
<maplebeats> 多态和动态也有关系啊
<stardiviner> nicol: 上面我反驳你的也是反驳C
<cherrot> stardiviner: 是啊，这个名词貌似不是术语。比如java动态延时绑定，这算动态语言的特性么
<_kevinyings> python用c实现的吧
<_kevinyings> ？
<stardiviner> cherrot: 一般动态指的是动态类型
<nicol> stardiviner: emacs根据文件的编码，提供补全信息，算不算是动态？
<nicol> stardiviner: 自动分析包含的投文件，加载补全信息，算是动态不阿？
<stardiviner> nicol: 那是buffer上下文检索得到的实时结果
<cherrot> stardiviner: 嗯 弱类型语言哈
<stardiviner> nicol: 那是正则...
<nicol> stardiviner: 你自己都不晓得什么是动态，那我怎么回答你呢？
 * cherrot 你们纯粹在浪费时间。。。
<maplebeats> _kevinyings: cpython是用py实现的
<stardiviner> nicol: whatever, 主题不在这里, 主题是emacs也无法智能补全
<maplebeats> 。。
<maplebeats> 笔误了
<nicol> stardiviner: 至少emacs可以根据我的操作习惯，
<maplebeats> cpython是用c实现的。。。
<nicol> stardiviner: 告诉我我想要的，而且很多时候很准确
<stardiviner> nicol: 不要偏题....
<stardiviner> nicol: emacs是牛, 我也知道, 但是不能补全我那个代码就是不能, 不要覆盖事实
<_kevinyings> 那不就结了，只是一层层抽象上去
<nicol> stardiviner: 不会配置，
<nicol> stardiviner: 跟emacs本身没有关系
<stardiviner> nicol: 是没有关系, 我是本意也并非和emacs本身, 我说的是emacs现在无法智能补全, 就这么回事, 不要又搞上什么编辑器之战之类的
<nicol> stardiviner: 应该是“我现在无法智能补全”，不是emacs无法补全
<stardiviner> nicol: 有信仰有时未必是好事, 就像不能看清楚有些事实.
 * MeaCulpa 有意思...
<nicol> stardiviner: 别撤信仰，撤哲学了
<_kevinyings> 瓜子，板凳，谁退就不是男人
<nicol> stardiviner: 下面就是人身攻击了
<stardiviner> nicol: emacs牛, 但不代表能做一切事. 或许有的事将来能做到, 但是现在还不能, 或许有的事永远也做不到
<cherrot> _kevinyings: ...
<nicol> stardiviner: 你怎么知道是emacs不能，还是你自己无能呢？
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 发瓜子
<stardiviner> nicol: 要真的能, 为什么现在的emacs还无法实现呢?
<stardiviner> nicol: 要是能, 你证明给我看啊, 就光会在哪里说emacs能能什么的
<_kevinyings> stardiviner 你无法，准确点
<stardiviner> nicol: 光说有屁用
<nicol> stardiviner: 我还没那个能力，
<nicol> stardiviner: 那你还是跟RSM问问吧
<MeaCulpa> 喷了一圈为啥没停在C++而是到了emacs...
<void1|w> c++也没什么好喷的
<stardiviner> nicol: 以为emacs是万能的通常带有这种二逼信仰
<nicol> MeaCulpa: c++说啥阿
<_kevinyings> MeaCulpa 这得问他们，在找合适的战场
<maplebeats> 喷点太多，不想喷了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<nicol> 就一个语言
<nicol> <stardiviner> nicol: 以为emacs是万能的通常带有这种二逼信仰
<nicol> 我貌似没说emacs万能吧
<nicol> 。。。
<stardiviner> nicol: 自己回头看看log啊, 说话都忘记.
 * hamo|aha 要不一起喷c++?
<_kevinyings> 蛤蟆老搅混水
<cherrot> hamo|aha: 我靠 你在潜水。。。
 * hamo|aha ...
<hamo|aha> cherrot: 我有潜水的习惯
<nicol> stardiviner: 只是说emacs智能阿，哪里万能阿
<nicol> 。。。
 * maplebeats 为什么不统一战线啊
<stardiviner> k /ignore nicol freenode #ubuntu-cn
<nicol> 。。。
<_kevinyings> 这是发大招了
<nicol> 什么意思阿
<nicol> _kevinyings: ??
 * cherrot 这下安静了。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<void1|w> 板凳，瓜子白准备了
 * MeaCulpa 真是令人失望
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 退货！
 * maplebeats 这叫tj
<_kevinyings> cherrot 。。。
<hamo|aha> adam8157: 壕真忙...你的phd呢？
<_kevinyings> hamo|aha 高帅富
<madper|dead> adam8157: 刚刚还在给ltp交代码...
<hamo|aha> _kevinyings: 叫错人了，高帅富是阿蛋
<hamo|aha> madper|dead: gaoji
<bluezd> hamo|aha: 和他一起玩去了
<hamo|aha> bluezd: 蛋蛋和phd私奔了？
<bluezd> hamo|aha: badminton
<cherrot> hamo|aha: 竟然抛弃了你。。
<hamo|aha> 。。。
<madper|dead> _kevinyings: 恩, 明显 hamo|aha 不高
<_kevinyings> hamo|aha 年薪100w
<madper|dead> _kevinyings: 但是帅跟富, hamo|aha 都占!
 * maplebeats 求包养
<hamo|aha> 。。。
 * hamo|aha 拜罗姐！～
 * bluezd 求包养
<madper|dead> bluezd: 你节操不要跟 hamo|aha 一样低好不好...
<bluezd> madper|dead: ...... 我都不知道我还有没有节操了，啥是节操？
<_kevinyings> 年薪100w 蛤蟆说，搞文件系统的就这价，不跟你们说了
<madper|dead> bluezd: 问 adam8157 . 他是节操帝
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 还是折腾回了10.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387403 新版桌面太难用了，不是习不习惯到问题，效率真的很低。还是折腾回10.10了，直观简洁Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaowei3731 — 2012-09-18 17:30
 * cherrot 求包养
<niugm_> 有没有做C++或者python想换工作的呀
<_kevinyings> hamo|aha 跨越10行的求包养。。。。求包养
<_kevinyings> 我弱爆了
 * cherrot 长期求包养 年终午休
 * cherrot 长期求包养 年终无休
<_kevinyings> 我要一份工作，一年修养4月就行了
<niugm_> 寻pythoner :)
<_kevinyings> python程序猿一年能修4月假吗？
 * hamo|aha 拜罗姐！
<cherrot> hamo|aha: 别转移话题
<niugm_> 老大，这个比较困难，哪有一年休4个月的呀
 * hamo|aha 求包养！
<_kevinyings> hamo|aha 百万兄
<archl_> hamo|aha:  摆蛤蟆宴
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 修多少
<_kevinyings> ？
<archl_> cherrot: 樱桃萝卜。。。
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 几个月？
<cherrot> archl_: ...
<niugm_> 正常休息呗
<niugm_> 不过工作时间可以弹性
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 嘛，就是没有休息罗？
<niugm_> 休周末及法定呀
<archl_> 腿发软。
<_kevinyings> 节假日休息还没我高中爽啊
<archl_> 30分钟不够啊
<_kevinyings> 怎么也要干3月休一月啊
<niugm_> 各位都做什么工作呀
 * archl_ 双腿推不动80kg.
 * archl_ 失败了
<archl_> niugm_: 无业游民
<_kevinyings> archl_ 什么姿势腿的
<archl_> _kevinyings: 往斜上退。
<_kevinyings> 两腿趴开
<archl_> _kevinyings: 疯子？
<niugm_> 什么情况
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 没休息是吧，一年能请多少次假啊
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 一个月？
<niugm_> 为啥老想着休息呀
<archl_> _kevinyings: 一般不都是正式且第二年才有假期么。
<_kevinyings> niugm_ 就是干到死罗
<_kevinyings> archl_ :你有几天？
<niugm_> 我可没说哈
<archl_> _kevinyings: 什么？
<archl_> _kevinyings: 我无业。
<_kevinyings> archl_ 靠，有业的时候啊
<archl_> _kevinyings: 0
 * tryit git什么命令可以显示当前index所有文件列表？
<pityonline> tryit: git ls-files ?
<tryit> pityonline, 正是，谢谢
<pityonline> tryit: 赶上了，我就知道这个，lol
<tryit> pityonline, 呵呵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 64个深蹲+64个推仍然没法两腿发软啊。。。
<adam8157> archl: 增肌粉
<archl> adam8157: 那种东西只有吃东西能长胖才采用？
<archl> adam8157: 我吃啊吃都不胖的。
<archl> adam8157: 而且我不是要长肌肉，我要长脂肪！
<adam8157> archl: 增肌粉也长肉
<archl> adam8157: 不就是吃的么。
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<sikao_lfs> .........
<stock-cn> 开始问emacs如何补全的人哪去了
<stock-cn> ray来了
<_kevinyings> 想要一年休假2个月怎么办
<niugm_> 那就自己创业哇，
<niugm_> 想休多久休多久
<Jagd> 我了个去
<Jagd> 原来 opengl 在 上真的挂掉了
<Jagd> win8
<_kevinyings> 见过自己创业的休假超一个月的吗？
<niugm_> 没有
<niugm_> 创业的都不休息
<niugm_> 下班了，明天聊哇
<kingbo> whoami
<_kevinyings> hama
 * cherrot 发现我的工作就是 做各种不擅长的事情。。。
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，说明公司规模小，也说明老板眼里对你充满了信任或者是老板被各种东西逼迫的无奈不得不信任你。
<cherrot> sikao_lfs: 恩。。。
<sikao_lfs> cherrot: 大公司专业化程度非常高，基本上各个岗位非常具体，员工一般只需要低头拉磨就行。
<boyan_> 有人知道adobe reader在ubuntu里怎么设置不？那些个comment tools怎么才能弄出来
<cherrot> sikao_lfs: 我们组全是做后台的，结果现在要做前端，只好拉我来做了。。。
<ljf> boyan_, adobe reader for linux貌似不支持注释工具
<DickServices> ! Time
<DickServices> > Time
<kk> DickServices, Time
<sikao_lfs> cherrot: 个人建议注意自己的工作量，过高的话，建议要会哭，否则你以后要被乱折腾的。  对老板来说，一声不吭埋头学各种技术，最后也是被变迁的技术淘汰的，技术本身并不能带来额外的财富（剩余价值被剥夺），但是掌握规则的人（政治权益分配权）始终是获得额外收益的。
<cherrot> sikao_lfs: 说的对！ 我要学会哭才行    一直被压榨着
<sikao_lfs> cherrot: 年轻人不要太胆小。矛盾中应该能更快进步，反正根据我个人感受，一般私人企业就业期也就是2---5年。别太过于吊死在人家身上。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  第一代程序员刚刚开始就业吧
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 没有值得借鉴的地方
<sikao_lfs> cherrot: 我不是程序员，不要以我的为参考，建议你在程序员队伍里了解一下情况。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 上一辈没有做程序员的
<cherrot> sikao_lfs: 恩呢 :)  那你是做啥子的？
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你太绝对了吧，实在不行可以参考一下国外。其实统计数据有时候出来的结果非常惊人的。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 国外不可比性啊
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  中国的程序员也就集中在  80后
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你做几年了？
<cherrot> jyfl987: 我才刚开始实习呢。。。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 台湾地区的程序员总有可比性吧。 80后已经都快30岁了。程序员也估计跳了几个公司了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  70后 60后的那种，那个时候都没几个程序员的，要么做研究去了，要么早就进管理层了
<_kevinyings> cherrot 管理层有什么好的
<_kevinyings> 程序猿最好了
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 不太喜欢做管理  不喜欢跟人打交道
<jyfl987> cherrot: 那你别听他们忽悠 你先锻炼一阵 别的行业要求锻炼还要自己贴钱的 程序员行业不一样 还赚钱
<_kevinyings> 想干就干，不干走人
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  80后的程序员注定只有少部分能做管理了，剩下的要么做一辈子程序员要么就转行
<_kevinyings> 只要你不讨老婆，不买房子，谁能管得了谁
<cherrot> jyfl987: 恩呢  这几天加班加的比较猛  有点累了  。。。
<_kevinyings> cherrot 实习的好欺负呀
<jyfl987> cherrot: 哦 对了 加班还是注意点 不要猝死 多干活 无所谓
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 也许你说的对，毕竟我不是程序员，个人感觉如果年龄很低20-28岁，则你的话非常有道理，但是如果28岁以后，那么肯定成问题。。。。。。我个人感觉28岁开始你人生会出现第一次非常大的机会。。。。至少我个人是这个时候遇到的。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 所以我先问他做了几年么
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 策略要看人的 不是一成不变的
<cherrot> jyfl987: 恩 今天谁的命令也不听 好好睡觉去
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 恩，
<cherrot> jyfl987: 感觉熬夜已经吃力了
<imadper> cherrot: 还没下班?
<jyfl987> cherrot: 如果你觉得累  就休息 身体还是自己的 挂了没人赔你
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 倒也不是好欺负，还有一个带我的跟我一起加班 lol 他也是做后台的
<cherrot> imadper: 还没呢 尝试写jquery插件
<imadper> cherrot: 渣讯!
<jyfl987> cherrot: 要是老板跟你罗嗦 不要里他 如果他真要怎样 无非炒了你 这没啥
<imadper> cherrot: 来我们公司把!
<imadper> cherrot: 鄙公司不加班~
<cherrot> jyfl987: 是呢 吃完免费自助就回家睡觉去～
<imadper> cherrot: 随时可以内推
<jyfl987> imadper: 你们这种公司前途不大
<imadper> jyfl987: 要身体
<cherrot> imadper: 我身上会的在贵司派不上用场。。
<imadper> cherrot: 能给你推, 就肯定是有适合你的职位.
<imadper> cherrot: 鄙公司就没有网站了吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 哇 也是 ～～
<jyfl987> imadper: 你还是先顾下自己的薪酬把 额
<_kevinyings> imadper 什么公司，这么有前途
<_kevinyings> 一年休假多少？
<imadper> _kevinyings: 我哪句话说我们公司有前途了...
<cherrot> imadper: 我司貌似是互联网公司里面最抠的。。。
<_kevinyings> cherrot 运维？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我工资低, 不影响我们哪里正式员工能吃饱饭
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 后台php开发
<jyfl987> imadper: lol
<_kevinyings> cherrot 运维比php低
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 感觉做运维好无趣，就没投
<imadper> jyfl987: 你现在在哪里做? 从没听你说过...
<jyfl987> imadper: guohead.com
<imadper> _kevinyings: 好的运维和dba, 工资绝对比开发高多了
<_kevinyings> cherrot 淘宝的运维与垃圾游戏运维一样？
 * jyfl987 回家去
<imadper> jyfl987: 手游?
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 只是觉得做运维好无趣。。
<_kevinyings> cherrot 人要发掘乐趣，谁说运维不能编程了
<imadper> cherrot: arch/gentoo 都是运维搞出来的... perl也是
<cherrot> _kevinyings: 有道理 :D
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 蓝牙打开了，但是按钮是灰的不可按的，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387409 我想让电脑通过蓝牙连上手机，两端蓝牙打开了，但是电脑端按钮是灰的不可按（如下图），为什么？帮帮忙，先谢过。 Screenshot.png Screenshot2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcegkmqsw — 20 …
<sikao_lfs> _kevinyings: 呵呵，运维编的程千万别交出去，最好也别让别人知道。因为根据马克思说的，效率一旦提高，并且推广，则成本降低，且收益下降。会被分配更多任务的。
<cherrot> sikao_lfs: lol
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 事实上, 确实如此....
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 所以运维的效率相差极大...
<sikao_lfs> _kevinyings: 在我们这，程序交上去，我最多的一次才拿1000块，搞不好还是从同事们的共同奖金里扣的。
<sikao_lfs> _kevinyings: 个人感觉帮助上司做假是最好的跟领导搞好关系的方法。
<sikao_lfs> _kevinyings: 恩，运维的效率相差的确极大，个人曾经要4个小时苦干的活，编个黑灯瞎火的程序，没人知道怎么操作的，再加上自己人工操作一下程序实现的难点，的确非常快。。。。。 只要15分钟。。。。。。剩下的时间全是你的了，想怎么玩就怎么玩，跟同事交流也成。反正领导看到了，也认为你是在和同事交流，保证工作质量。
<sikao_lfs> http://www.redchinacn.net/portal.php?mod=view&aid=5489    各大城市军车装甲火炮齐上街！！紧急紧急！ 大陆多日近日连日发生反日示威，大陆多地出现大量运兵卡车、部分城市出现装甲车，上海街头自行火炮现身。                       感觉真跟国外接轨了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 汝終於用回這個nick了
<sikao_lfs> 7月中国执政当局试图采取措施降低医疗费用中国当局正在努力解决医疗系统内越来越多的暴力问题。这是中国社会不稳的一个侧面，因为当局降低医疗费用缓解大部分民众看病昂贵的最新努力没有奏效。在中国的许多医院了医生和其他医务工作者受到各种暴力攻击、人身威胁，甚至被杀。类似的暴力事件越来越多，在2010年就发生了17,243起。7月中
<boyan_> linux下adobe reader 开pdf没有能用注释的方法么？
<gebjgd> boyan_: 用别的reader
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问geany+GCC写C代码怎么调试。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387412 都说geany+GCC不错，于是装了个，编译和执行都可以找到，但唯独不知道怎么个调试。。 楼主之前一直是在win下用DEV C++和VC6.0，不知道geany要怎么设置调试器才能像DEV C++和VC那样 进行单步或者断 …
<DickServices> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/192520/163046
<[ub]> DickServices,啥网址y 译言网 | 女性轻松深喉指南
<gebjgd> DickServices: 又是你的专业领域
<DickServices> gebjgd: 征集志愿者测试
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。这是要训练专业队伍嘛？
<maucat> 有能推荐下1500左右女用的android三星手机 么？
<sikao_lfs> maucat: 我觉得淘宝上逛逛是个好主意。
<namoamitabuddha> 待機耗電多大？
<gebjgd> DickServices: 你是女的?
<gebjgd> DickServices: 那我当你的志愿者
<namoamitabuddha> 我發現貌似不是很小
<gebjgd> 1500能买带键盘的android手机了
<DickServices> gebjgd: i am a dick provider
<gebjgd> DickServices: 老鸨子?
<DickServices> ge	nonono
<maucat> gebjgd: 要全触屏的，能推荐一款不？
<gebjgd> maucat: 我只用全键盘的
<gebjgd> maucat: 触摸屏的你可以买华为的
<maucat> gebjgd: 但是她指定了要三星的。。
<maucat> gebjgd: 幸好三星不是日本货。。
<gebjgd> maucat: 她是谁?
<maucat> gebjgd: 朋友的哥哥的女朋友
<gebjgd> maucat: 是日本货有怎么样 相机领域 你不买日货买什么
<maucat> gebjgd: 最近有人不理性爱国
<gebjgd> maucat: 不是人 是那帮没文化的SB
<maucat> gebjgd: 太极端了吧
<gebjgd> maucat: 事实如此
<DickServices> http://url.cn/76qxA8
<[ub]> DickServices,啥网址y 【央视禁播】林志玲代言都市丽人时尚内衣广告80秒未删减版 -原创视频-搜狐视频
<gebjgd> DickServices: 这是内衣广告?
<gebjgd> DickServices: 买裙子的吧
<helsinki> hello
<[ub]> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jianghu> awesome 终于双显示器显示了
<Yifu> 大爱双显
<Yifu> 示器
<jianghu> 是吗
<jianghu> 配置玩 显示器多出来一个
<jianghu> 今天晚上人好少
<[ub]> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 能否在openbox的配置中自定义键位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387415 我想自己定义一些按键的快捷键 比方说 Fn+Left=Home Fn+Right=End 什么的，笔记本键盘上的home/end位置太但疼了 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-09-18 20:44
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词
<ODSLyrice> 大侠帮忙 下咯
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ODSLyrice> 64位的UBUNTU12.04 ，OSD Lyrice无法搜索到歌词，求助大侠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<[ub]> ODSLyrice:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<[ub]> ODSLyrice: .. ..
<ODSLyrice> ？
 * tryit python中的threading multiprocess fork,大家一般用哪个？
<jianghu> awesome无线网络无法自动运行啊
<silverzhao> 有人在用 e17 的吗？最近我安装了最新版的 e17，可是发现 cpu 占用好高呀！主要是 X，占用经常会达到 20%~30%
<helsinki> e17好用么
<helsinki> 看起来挺炫的
<jianghu> 不如简单的 实用就好啊
 * lainme adobe 才是真的贵啊
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 经常莫名卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387418 卡死就是突然间卡住不动了，所有程序终止，死锁的那种感觉［仅仅是描述一下］ 桌面环境lxde/unity均有此问题，目前lxde，目测和DE无关 在任意程序运行时均可能发作。。。 目测是硬件驱动问题，硬件神码的最但疼 …
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 吾稱之爲 凍結
<MeaCulpa_> 不得不佩服现在的猎头，给他们一个pdf丫居然转成word, google doc里看上去还差不多，lowriter看上去一塌糊涂...
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 他们不知道怎么打开pdf, lol
<maplebeats> LOL
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 人家技术比你好
<dwjie> .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我发现有猎头公司专门从国内拉人到英国打电话回来...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 一听就是中国人，还在那边英格利稀
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 哪天他们那帮人学会刷irc和maillist，才有意思，那么多年居然没人来刷irc
<jianghu> 咋地都不吭声啊
<maplebeats> ‍等我当了猎头，我来刷
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: :)
<MeaCulpa_> jianghu: 我也觉的，最近ignore的人太多，我怀疑...
 * archl 拜 MeaCulpa_
<jianghu> ^_^
 * archl 想要让腿软，可是还是没做到
<MeaCulpa_> archl: ...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  腰部和手臂受不了了。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 站立=>趴下手撑地面腿弯曲=>腿升直＝>站立。 重复5min你就亮了
<archl> MeaCulpa 倒立？
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 每个人不同肌肉群水平不一样，只有那些常常混健身房的才会平均，一般体力劳动者都是某些部位很强壮某些一般
<archl> meaCulpa lol开玩笑吧。。。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 直立
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 你试过就知道了
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 这个运动可以让你体验到濒死状态
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 有人上瘾的
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 一人在家慎重
<archl> meaCulpa面朝地面，腿弯曲？
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 蹲下
<MeaCulpa_> 站立=>蹲下=>俯卧撑模式=>蹲下=>站立
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 要在古代你就是郭靖级别的IQ
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 武林典籍比我说的含糊多了
<archl> meaCulpa。。。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 快速重复5min
<archl> meaCulpa 我的语文能力很差很差，几乎任何笑话我都反应不来
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 最后一次站立，头部仰天，你会两眼发黑，意识模糊，和吸毒一样
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 据说那就是濒死状态
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 脑部供血不足的同时心脏还没反应过来，人就会有要挂的感觉
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 28号的票弄了一张...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 明天再整30的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 可以阿...刷的不错
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 29的没希望鸟
<archl> meaCulpa你试过左手捉住右耳朵，然后半蹲告诉转圈么？
<archl> meaCulpa 侧脸
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 我从不尝试
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 还有15分钟又要开会，苍天啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 尼玛...
<archl>      roylez。。。
<jianghu> 好烦忙啊 各位老大
<archl> meaCulpa要连续5分钟啊。我好没耐性。
<archl> meaCulpa 不必实验了，我蹲一会儿站起眼前就黑
<maplebeats> archl: 你这是贫血、
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 那你和我一样，心肺比较弱了
<archl> meaCulpa 我肺超弱
<maplebeats> 小心猝死啊
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 心肺和骨骼肌能力没关系，无所谓的
 * archl 心怎样不知道，不过30秒就可以从 每分60下达到 每分130下
<MeaCulpa_> 朱建华心肺就超弱，照样搞
 * maplebeats 不跳最好。。。
<archl> 恩。
 * archl 曾希望拥有正常男人的肺活量
<maplebeats> 正常路过。。。
 * MeaCulpa_ 肺活量正常，但是无奈负担太重...
<maplebeats> 你挖煤啊，负担重
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。身体大
<archl> maplebeats: 叫酷胖啊
 * maplebeats ==！
<zengzhoudao_> 什么情况
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 基础代谢也高，熵高容易挂
<archl> meaCulpa_ 我就是新陈代谢很快的——长毛，冒油。。。。
 * archl 都不知道什么是歪着脚——因为那种情况都会在几分种内或1天内痊愈
<archl> meaCulpa我小时侯看到那么多，认为人类还是矮小比较好——我当时多么希望自己矮小啊。。。
<silverzhao> -_-!!! 大家好像在讨论锻炼身体的问题……我问个题外话呀，有人在 arch 上用 e17 的吗？
<zengzhoudao_> e17是什么？
<archl> e17现在用的人好像还减少了
<silverzhao> enlightenment，桌面环境。
<archl> 我linux下用的第二多的桌面环境是 e16
<silverzhao> 那不一样，e17 变化挺大的。
<zengzhoudao_> 哦 我直接是默认的2d
<silverzhao> 我就是想问以下，为什么 X 进程在拖动窗口什么的时候，占用 cpu 会特别高？
<zengzhoudao_> 3d有时候出问题 2d的倒是很正常
<archl> silverzhao: 就是这样的
<archl> silverzhao: 别管那个
<silverzhao> 若是用 mplayer 播放视频的话，那 cpu 占用就更高了，达到 70% 左右！
<archl> silverzhao: 管那些干嘛。。。
<archl> silverzhao: cpu就是用的
<maplebeats> mplayer放视频10%不到的路过。。。
<maplebeats> 拖窗口的确很占CPU
<zengzhoudao_> 嘿嘿 如果是笔记本那就是噪音加续航都不行了
<silverzhao> 移动窗口占用 cpu 高的那个问题可以忽略，可是播放视频，占用那么高，就有点郁闷了!
<maplebeats> 我觉得在windows下的表现明显比linux下爽啊
<silverzhao> 我之前用 compiz，mplayer 占用只有 3% 左右。
<zengzhoudao_> 我没怎么在意那些
<zengzhoudao_> 只是续航正常就没管了
<maplebeats> compiz和mplayer有毛关系啊==！
<archl> 如果不是cpu搞，就是 gpu 搞
<silverzhao> 哎，虽说 cpu 就是用来用的，可是看到 70% 那么高的 cpu 占用，确实有些不爽。郁闷！
<archl> 占 gpu 耗能多还是 cpu 耗能多？你知道么？
<zengzhoudao_> 独立的有些高吧
<qinglingquan>  你确定是窗口管理器的问题？
<zengzhoudao_> 集成的还行
<silverzhao> compiz 会有混合特效，e17 也有，但是 e17 的占用 cpu 较高。
<silverzhao> 是窗口管理器的混合特效问题，composite 模块。
<silverzhao> 但是关掉的话，conky 什么的都不能透明了，所以才来问问是否有人也在用 e17 遇到了这样的问题。
<eexpress> compiz开了果冻效果，放肆拖窗口，也没见cpu有多少啊。
<silverzhao> 是的，所以说 e17 有问题呀。
<silverzhao> 我想看看是不是有什么设置可以更改的。
<eexpress> e17都是自己的一套。不理解。
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • A356单模上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387424 我安装的64位版12.04，手头有一个中兴的A356和移动3G单模的卡，在按照论坛的脚本执行之后灯没变绿，但可以上网了（我在64位win7下使用G3随e行拨号灯也不变绿，不知道什么问题）。 有一个问题是 …
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 不卡 机器不慢就是了 你管它 cpu占用率呢
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 看视频的话，占用那么高的 cpu，笔记本会卡……
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 啥显卡?
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 我这里很弱的atom上网本都能看pps 还能看metart高清
<silverzhao> gebjgd: nvidia GeForce G105M
<gebjgd> silverzhao: nv的烂卡啊
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 是窗口管理器的问题，不是显卡的问题。
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 那就别用e17了
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 又没release
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 好吧……
<abine> 蛤蟆
<abine> 在么
<abine> 出来灌水了
<abine> 喝啤酒
<BluebirdShao> 在 java 的 Set 中如何获取元素呀，我想将 “21” 这个元素取出来，如何取呢？即没有 find(21) 方法，也没有 get(21) 的方法
<BluebirdShao> need some help!
<hamo|rb> adam8157: 弱爆蛋...
<hamo|rb> roylez_: 弱爆尾席
<adam8157> hamo|rb: 你这得用全拼
<adam8157> hamo|rb: roylez_ http://ikandou.com/book/
<hamo|rb> adam8157: ruobaodan
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 万卷书-电子书kindle推送，下载，分享.
<adam8157> hamo|rb: 我说你的签名
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: aha?
<roylez_> adam8157: 喜欢上了evernote了...
<hamo|ruby> roylez_: ...
<hamo|ruby> roylez_: 无节操
<adam8157> roylez_: 没用过那种东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 网址不错...
 * hamo|ruby 。。。
<roylez_> [A
<gebjgd> evernote太有节操了
 * hamo|ruby 不带你俩这么默契这么gaoji的...
<gebjgd> 全平台 没有比它更好的软件
<hamo|ruby> roylez_: 我觉得网易那个云笔记不错
<roylez_> gebjgd: 一个月60M的限额太小了
<hamo|ruby> gebjgd: 木有linux版吧？
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: 网易.....
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: 有
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: nixnote
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: 你落后了
<hamo|ruby> gebjgd: 非官方的...
<hamo|ruby> gebjgd: 这种官方不出的，就应该抵制...
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: 那怎么了 照样用的 还开源
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你能写60m?
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 最近坏事干太多了...
<hamo|ruby> gebjgd: 艳照...cc roylez_
<gebjgd> ......
<roylez_> gebjgd: 拍几张照片就够了
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: nnnd, 我在教dev用errata...
<gebjgd> roylez_: 很少拍照片 如果照片的话直接dropbox了
<hamo|ruby> ...
<gebjgd> hamo|ruby: 求你妹的艳照
<hamo|ruby> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我整理了下自己的服装，全部拍照，上门自己加注释
<gebjgd> roylez_: .........
<gebjgd> roylez_: 这也叫笔记? 要是你和蛤蟆的妹妹各种体位 我倒是能理解
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 帽子！
 * hamo|ruby 忍不了了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 衣服很多不穿的，不这么整，记不得那几件。整理出来10多件可以处理掉的
<hamo|ruby> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 那上头很多原版的.. 精较里头
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 坏事干多了怎么办？周末去教堂去不？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 先给我个帽子...
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 可以去看看 周五青年堂可以去看妹子
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: roylez_ 这个很搞 http://guodegang.tuicao.com/a/jingdianxiangsheng/681.html
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 扒马褂(郭德纲,于谦,高峰)郭德纲：咱们点见不得人的吧_老和部队_郭德纲相声大全guodegang.tuicao.com
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 周五没时间...太晚了...对了，明天晚上有免费的啤酒和礼品哪，去不？
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 哪里
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 车库咖啡
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 干啥的
<BluebirdShao> java 里面的 set 能不能够取想要的那个数据呀，比如 c++ stl 里面就有 set.find(12) 这样的
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: openstack的一个party
<ofan> 我這教堂只有大媽熟婦
<BluebirdShao> 在 java 中有什么方法吗？
<ofan> BluebirdShao: index?
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不是正好是你的领域么
<hamo|ruby> BluebirdShao: java过于gaoji...
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 明天晚上9点有会
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩切
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 额...
<BluebirdShao> hamo|ruby: 那如何取呢？
<hamo|ruby> BluebirdShao: 不会..
<BluebirdShao> ofan: index?不是呀，就是要取 12 这个数据
 * adam8157 这maintainer感觉嫩得很, 愣头青的感觉
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 啥的maintainer?
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 有什么方法吗？
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 5.8的kernel
<hamo|ruby> adam8157: 啧啧...kernel的maintainer不都是那个写trinity的人么？
<adam8157> hamo|ruby: 好几个...
<ofan> BluebirdShao: foreach(...) if(a.equals(12)) return ...
 * adam8157 求赠送 Galaxy Nexus
<BluebirdShao> ofan: oh my god, 如果我有 100 万条数据岂不死人啦？
 * hamo|ruby 求赠送 Macbook air...
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 就這樣
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 內部也是這麼寫的
<ofan> find也是一個一個找
 * adam8157 afk
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 自己写
<BluebirdShao> set.find 当然不是一个一个找呀
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 你說的是map
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 基於hash的
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: sort, 之后折半查找
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 難道java的set是hashtable?
<ofan> 哦 貌似就是
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 本来 TreeSet 就是排序好的呀，还排？
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 那就折查找好了
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 不是hash的，HashSet是
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 简单的很 也快
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 折半查找
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 天啊，Set 竟然没有提供直接的方法
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 太操蛋了吧
<ofan> BluebirdShao: TreeSet就是要遍歷的
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 你查docs啊 看看有没有直接的方法啊
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 木有呀，我是直接看 TreeSet 的源代码呀
<ofan> BluebirdShao: java里遍歷全是自己foreach,標準庫沒必要都給你再寫一遍
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 源代码都没有，doc 更没有啦
<ofan> 騷你的藍牙耳機到了
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 不清楚呀，刚入门 java 的 Container，与 STL 有些少不一样
<ofan> stl也不是什麼都有
<ofan> 很多時候都要自己寫
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 还好那几个常用的数据结构都有
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 你从c/c++到java了
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 是的，因为在写 android 程序，对 java 比较不懂
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 需要研究下
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: android开发? 有钱途?
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 想用 google 的地图的，结果国内 google 的网络访问非常糟糕，只好委屈地用百度地图的 api
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 自己玩?
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 不是为了工作?
<BluebirdShao> 辞职了
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 辞职在家弄，结果经济危机了
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 你在兲朝?
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 还是?
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 然后又发现有好些 java 的特性不懂，只好再学 java 啦
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 我在农村种田呢
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 高手 农家高手
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 这几天到处是游行，还好，我的小镇表示情绪非常地稳定
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 你也跟着游啊
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 没有，说啦，小镇非常地淡定呀
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd: 只好通过网络来了解外面的事呀
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 小鎮也招程序員？
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 你真幽默
<ofan> 騷你的說明書真多
<gebjgd> ofan: 小镇只招成婿员
<gebjgd> ofan: 骚是谁?
<gebjgd> ofan: sony?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买的是moto的蓝牙耳机
<gebjgd> ofan: 很满意
<ofan> gebjgd: moto沒用過
<ofan> 第一次用藍牙的
<ofan> 要充8個小時電。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的那个不用 能用很久
<BluebirdShao> gebjgd, ofan: 还是gebjgd 高
<ofan> 充電時還不能用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我还买了2个
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 便宜
<gebjgd> ofan: 在米国的时候买的
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 爽耳？
<ofan> 雙耳？
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕馬齒
<ofan> java文檔有點簡陋啊
<gebjgd> ofan: .........
<gebjgd> 30刀?
<gebjgd> ofan: 差不多30刀吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的多少钱?
<ofan> gebjgd: 39 XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 本來想買29的
<ofan> 這個帶FM
<gebjgd> ofan: 你个壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 还说我
<gebjgd> ofan: sony的东西不行了 我还是更看好moto的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我就買一個
<ofan> gebjgd: 你搞倆
<gebjgd> ofan: 我那个是给老婆的
<BluebirdShao> 睡觉
<ofan> gebjgd: 93年的mm是不是有點小了
<gebjgd> ofan: 白人?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是
<ofan> gebjgd: 不過挺白的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是不放弃找华人?
<gebjgd> ofan: 有照片么
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒
<gebjgd> ofan: 发来看看 最好果照
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒有。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我帮你鉴定下
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟我住一棟樓
<gebjgd> ofan: 看看这模具好不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 哎哟喂
<ofan> 昨天去她家搞
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就上吧
<ofan> 電腦了
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩我就知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 還有倆雙胞胎呢
 * gebjgd 陪老婆买菜去
<gebjgd> ofan: 已经结婚了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 草
<ofan> 93年的結婚？
<gebjgd> ofan: 有可能啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
 * maplebeats 汗，我们半夜中。。。
<ofan> 我不在乎！
<ofan> 少婦最喜歡了
<ofan> 不得不說 騷你的東西設計的也不錯
<ofan> 雖然都made in china
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu  啓動時，怎麼把 dhclient3 關了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: sysv-conf?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有個service管理工具
<alvin_rxg> upstart ...
<alvin_rxg> 或者說那是 systemd ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就直接来吧 93年的那个妹子
<gebjgd> ofan: 看看皮肤牙齿 好不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 有没有狐臭
<gebjgd> ofan: 腿直不直 有没有不良的生活嗜好
<alvin_rxg> 這系統，啓動時爲了等個網絡就等了15秒……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用arch吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每個月給我 25塊 讓我去開個網絡，我就用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学ofan 当鸭
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 飯飯，不如你分點錢給我唄
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不如你都少吃點米飯唄
<alvin_rxg> 現在主要是不知道 dhclient3 是誰啓動都…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不吃米饭
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 大姐，求教 ubuntu 都 upstart(1204 是這個吧？) 裏邊 dhclient3 是誰啓動都哇？
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 不知道……没在用ubuntu了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> /join #ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> 我艹，1600個淫。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我沒錢
<alvin_rxg> 真超前，都在討論 1210
<ofan> nnd 得用手舉着FM信號才好
<maplebeats> #archlinux 也有1K3的人
<alvin_rxg> 加入國際頻道就後悔。。。 有 #ubuntu-de 麼？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, netbook用什么？
<cleamoon> ubuntu真TM慢...
<abine> 快啦
<abine> 你的更新硬件配置就快了
<abine> 用轻量级别的
<abine> 桌面系统
<abine> 保证很牛
<abine> 稳定
<cleamoon> abine, 我说的就是unity...用轻量级我干吗还用ubuntu...
<abine> 不用Unity也可艺哦
<abine> 也可以哦
<abine> 你的机器是什么配置的呢
<ofan> i7 8æ ¸x4,128G ram
<cleamoon> abine, 不用unity我就用其他发行版了...
<abine> 哇
<ofan> 512G SSD x 128
<abine> 你牛啊
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 偶烦
<abine> 土豪
<abine> 我用的是64GB的SSD
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 我買的晚
<ofan> 現在512G 300多刀
<abine> 8GB的骇客神条双通道
<alvin_rxg> 問題解決，啓動好快呀～～～
<abine> 恩
<abine> 就是‘
<abine> 秒杀所有win系统
<ofan> 啓動5s的擼過
<abine> 没数过多少秒
<abine> 反正就是一闪而过
<alvin_rxg> 你們都都是好機器啊。。。 還有 ssd 都呀。 我這20秒很滿足了
<abine> 该睡觉了
<abine> SSD快要白菜了
<alvin_rxg> 新機器等明年夏天再說。
<abine> 希望表要搞什么事端啊
<abine> 可能要涨价了
<abine> 有种预感硬件产品要涨价
<abine> 就是暴涨
<alvin_rxg> strace -p 123456  這……幹嗎不能 trace 自己權限內的程序啊……
<abine> 文件系统就是这样设计的啊
<abine> 为了安全
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  不关机也就不需要开机了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: arch
<abine> 我的主板设置了每天早上的7点25分自动开机
<abine> 等我睡醒了
<abine> 点击一下就可以开始工作了
<abine> 无需等待
<gebjgd> abine: 随便的机器都行
<abine> 出去就会自动锁定
<abine> 要主板支持定时开机功能的才可以哦
<abine> 不是随便的机器都可以
<gebjgd> abine: 很多主板都支持了
<abine> 恩
<abine> 新主板一般有
<abine> 还有就是支持远程开机
<abine> 关机
<abine> 重启
<ofan> 我从不关机
<gebjgd> abine: ssh就完事了
<abine> 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的电费谁觉
<gebjgd> ofan: 谁交?
<ofan> gebjgd: 休眠
<abine> ssh关机后不能开机啊
<abine> ssh只能重启
<ofan> 笔记本都休眠
<abine> 关机了就无法远程开启了
<ofan> abine: 网络唤醒
<abine> 恩
<abine> 就是用网络唤醒
<gebjgd> ofan: 关机了照样可以开启
<cleamoon> gebjgd, arch支持atom处理器吗？
<gebjgd> abine: 关机了照样可以开启
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 当然了
<abine> 我在同事的电脑上安装了一个OPENSSH
<gebjgd> cleamoon: x86
<abine> 然后远程控制他的机器
<abine> 安装更新之类的
<gebjgd> abine: .... 你感觉很高级?
<abine> 还有无线传送文件
<abine> 没说高级
<gebjgd> abine: 我们这么用了好几年了
<abine> 我是菜鸟
<abine> 什么都不懂
<abine> 是觉得蛮实用的这个功能
<abine> 可以在很远很远的地方登录
<gebjgd> abine: .........
<abine> 觉得很神奇
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 好玩
<alvin_rxg> 很遠很遠到地方。。。
<abine> 头痛的事需要写个自动或者远程主机的公网IP地址
<alvin_rxg> 我天天在兩米外登錄。。。
<abine> 恩
<abine> 他在白色啊
<abine> 他在百色
<abine> 机器装好了
<abine> 发给他
<abine> 有时候要维护一下系统
<abine> 进行更新什么的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<abine> 在后台帮他更新了
<gebjgd> abine: 你发现了linux系统好老的功能
<abine> 哈
<abine> 恩
<alvin_rxg> 不如裝個 debian，兩三年更新一下
<abine> 我刚刚发现这个神奇的功能
<abine> 对我来说真的是太有用了
<abine> 可以用来做一些很神奇的事情
<abine> 比如说用来连接用无线路由器改装的遥控飞行器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天玩了2盘 帝国3
<abine> gebjgd: 回来了吗
<gebjgd> abine: ?
<abine> 还在德国？
<gebjgd> abine: 不在德国在哪儿?
<gebjgd> abine: 我住在德国
<abine> 回老家啊
<gebjgd> abine: 回老家干嘛?
<abine> 参加KR工作
<gebjgd> abine: kr是什么
<abine> KANGRI
<abine> 简称KR
<gebjgd> abine: 我爱日本 不抗
<gebjgd> abine: 傻逼才抗
<abine> wa
<abine>  睡觉了
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 逗你的
<alvin_rxg> kr == 克朗…
<abine> alvin_rxg:  在干么
<alvin_rxg> å¹¹
<abine> 忙么
<abine> 怎么可以自动获取远程主机的公网IP呢
<abine> 就是远程主机的IP是动态的e
<abine> 通过adsl连到无线路由器上网的
<knownbad> DDNS
<icemanack> 为什么系统时间+8=硬件时间（utc），不是减8吗
<abine> 不想用花生壳
<abine> 因为我们在第八个时区
<gebjgd> icemanack: 中国是gmt +8
<abine> 0+8
<gebjgd> icemanack: 明白?
<icemanack> 那现在gmt时间是多少？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你确认了没？
<abine> 想用脚本
<gebjgd> knownbad: 确认什么
<icemanack> 中国现在是00:50
<abine> 减去8小时
<abine> 就是GMT时间了
<icemanack> 我这hwclock 显示08:51:02 am...
<abine> 苦了
<abine> 苦了
<abine> 困了
<abine> 睡觉去
<abine> 明天早上见
<knownbad> gebjgd: 棒子
<knownbad> 应该去趟诊所吧？
<lainme> alvin_rxg: https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/ppa 有从lucid->precise的less，打了less-mouse补丁的
<[ub]> lainme,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* PPA : lainme (@ launchpad.net)
<lainme> [ub]: 你怎么一遇到SSL就不行了呢
<[ub]> lainme, 有趣的八卦。  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> 謝謝大姐
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么棒子?
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 还没编译完。需要几个小时
<gebjgd> 抽帝国3
<alvin_rxg> damn  ibus 拼音的詞頻調整很有問題啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 算了，換回 fcitx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ibus那么慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根本没法用
<alvin_rxg> 它已经很快了呀。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ibus?
<alvin_rxg> 是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老旧的机器上慢死
<alvin_rxg> 我的机器也很旧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的2006年的还旧?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 词频调整比较好，但词库太……
<helsinki> 睡覺
<savr> hi
<savr> I'm not japanese
<savr> please don't nuke me
<[ub]> savr, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<alvin_rxg> 折翼の天使 :记者采访了一位参与打砸抢的青年，该青年气愤地说：“我爷爷5岁就被日本鬼子杀死了，我和日本鬼子势不两立！”说罢转身离开，留给了记者一个伟岸的背影…
<knownbad> 不懂。
<knownbad> 您太高深了。
<alvin_rxg> 真不懂还是装不懂？
<knownbad> 你忘了我中文真不行？
<knownbad> 或是文化不行？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那我解释下吧。。。 1, 爷爷， 5岁， 死了。 2, 他爸爸， 谁生的？
<knownbad> 哦，逻辑问题。
<knownbad> 他爸是他妈生的吧？  第二个问题不成立。
<alvin_rxg> 不是，他爸 的爸爸 是谁……
<knownbad> 都是中国人民。
<knownbad> 搞不好他有好几个爷爷只其中一位被日本人杀了？
<knownbad> 人家命苦啊。  可怜他吧。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> savr: loool
<savr> thank you
<savr> please spare me
<ofan> haha no
<savr> ofan: are you rioting?
<savr> from watching the videos it seems like the chinese don't know how to riot
<savr> 1000s to destroy one japanese car?! wtf
<ofan> no im not, but i don't about others
<ofan> what 1000s?
<savr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKnuILXFVZI&feature=related
<[ub]> savr,啥网址y YouTube - 深圳反日游行 砸日本车 Demolish Japanese Cars
<savr> really shitty rioting skills
<ofan> will see it later
<savr> they barely damage the car
<savr> and they are even using hammers
<ofan> damaging is not their main goal
<alvin_rxg> damaging is their goal...
<savr> they are using hammers
<ofan> they are morons
<alvin_rxg> they r barbarian
 * alvin_rxg BBBBBAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<alvin_rxg> 哎，突然发现好像哪里不对。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fcitx 错误的词或者词频怎么删掉呢？
<knownbad> 测试
<[ub]> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<[ub]>  06:21
<ofan> 据说今天在日本驻华大使前，有人推了一车鸡蛋，每人发五斤，鼓励大伙砸日本使馆，结果很多人提着鸡蛋回家了。
<knownbad> 唉，我们怎么错过了呢？
<knownbad> 中国人终于自主了。
<knownbad> 不再听任人使唤了。
 * tryit .
<ofan> 據說prometheus出bdrip了
<archl> Humble Bundle 6 到了
<archl> 嘿
<foxswat> 早啊
<jianghu> 各位老大早啊 还都在睡觉啊
<archl> 醒着的有谁？
<jianghu> hi
<archl> 哦。
<[ub]> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<archl> 。小 k
<jianghu> 好困
<jianghu> 天使醒着啊
<jianghu> 不想上班 啊
<archl> hi
<[ub]> archl, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<jianghu> hi
<[ub]> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<jianghu> 机器人好勤快
<archl> 野生bot吗？
<archl> lol
<jianghu> 各位再见 上班了
<ofan> archl: 買了
<ofan> 花了$1
<archl> ofan: 有。
<archl> ofan:  要 steam
<archl> ofan:  你还在 OS X 上玩对吧
<ofan> archl: 要steam幹嘛
<ofan> 直接下載
<archl> ofan:  $1 一般是人们想要 steam 支持的筹码，少于 $1 ，比如我付 $0.01 就不能加入 steam 收藏
<archl> ofan:  我付了 $0.02，买了两个号
<ofan> archl: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 我以爲少於$1買不了
<ofan> archl: 你買了bundle 5的？
<archl> ofan: 这里的抠门的 nyfair 告诉以前至少平均付 $2 的我，然后我堕落了
<archl> ofan:  我买过 10多个号了。
<archl> ofan: 不是啊，是6
<archl> 我买过 5的
 * tryit 现在卖软件能赚钱吗？
<ofan> archl: 擦
<archl> tryit:  能。
<tryit> archl, 哪种比较值钱？
<root__> 哇 卖种子都能赚钱
<archl> tryit: 游戏
<foxswat> 我觉得是卖书
<tryit> archl, 词典能卖钱不？
<ofan> 發現我一開bt 網速就特慢
<archl> tryit: 不能。
<archl> tryit: 因为我会打击你
<tryit> archl, 你有成品？
<archl> tryit:  没
<tryit> archl, ...
<archl> ofan: bt 吗。不是用 http 下载就好？
<foxswat> 转到usenet吧
<archl> ofan: 我的  Humble 的 library 中有 51个条目了
<k10j0> 我编译了thunderbird后 firefox就打不开了？为什么
<archl> k10j0:  XUL 是统一的？覆盖了？
<k10j0> 应该不是
<ofan> archl: 以前的買不了？
<archl> ofan: 当然。。。
<archl> ofan: 那些都原价了
<ofan> 哦
<archl> ofan: 所以说，我讨厌这类——当你想分享给别人，价格超级高
<ofan> archl: 添加到steam了
<archl> ofan: 我都没用过 steam
<ofan> steam很不錯
<ofan> 就是遊戲有點貴
<ofan> md我的網速被降到20K/s了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-19
<archl> ofan: 终于超流量了
<ofan> 我要投訴
<archl> Torchlight？
<archl> ofan: 投诉个毛。
<ofan> 網太破了
<piggybox> ofan:  你在steam上买了什么？
<archl> ofan: 换电话线
<ofan> piggybox: Humble Indie Bundle 6
<ofan> piggybox: 其他的沒買過
<archl> piggybox: 我猜ofan不舍在steam上买东西
<archl> piggybox:我猜对了
<ofan> 除非一個遊戲$3,我會考慮買
 * archl 把 kindle 壳摔出来了。。。
<archl> 后盖出来了
<ofan> archl: 你買kindle幹嘛
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 你说kindle能干嘛
<ofan> archl: 看黃書？
<archl> ofan: 不看。多无聊
<archl> ofan: 话说你也有？也去下载免费书。。。
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐。trine能用的。
<roylez_> 你用吧，我没空
<archl> roylez_ 恩。努力的爬吧。。。
<roylez_> archl: 爬你妹...
<piggybox> 呃，根据steam的信息，torchlight 2只有win版的
<ofan> 沒興趣
<ofan> 還是
<ofan> 還是玩d3
<ofan> piggybox: 你用的啥寬帶？
<piggybox> comcast
<ofan> piggybox: 速度？
<ofan> 一個月多少$?
<ofan> 我現在連網頁都打不開
<piggybox> 好像20M我忘了，$59
<ofan> è²´..
<piggybox> ping一下google看看延迟
<piggybox> 没办法，湾区这里没有别的选择
<ofan> ping不通
<ofan> 64 bytes from 74.125.228.32: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=3672.084 ms
<piggybox> 致电给你的ISP吧
<ofan> 想換一個isp
<archl> ofan: 买啥。
<archl> ofan:  $19的会是啥样宽带？
<archl> ofan:  小 o
<archl> imadper:  色象 外露了
<ofan> att 6M的要$25
<imadper> archl: 啥?
 * imadper 践踏罗姐!
<imadper> ofan: 米国也那么贵? 还是你说的是一年的价格?
<archl> ofan: 美国很奇怪的。
<archl> ofan: 袋鼠国都没了，只有 adsl2+可选。
<piggybox> 宽带好像还是日本最发达，都上G了
<archl> piggybox: 恩。人家普通人都16M的。
<ofan> imadper: 一個月
<imadper> ofan: 感觉比国内没便宜多少吧?
<archl> imadper: 世界各地都这个价，当地货币
<ofan> imadper: 沒
<archl> imadper: 我们这里120元包年宽带
<imadper> archl: ....
<archl> imadper: 人民币
<imadper> archl: 你们这里, 难道是山东?
<archl> 恩
<imadper> archl: 那么便宜?
<archl> imadper: 上周外出看到的标语
<ofan> 我家那的10M包年也就1000多RMB
<archl> imadper: 不过似乎是 3M的
<imadper> archl: 那东西有速度吗?
<ofan> 美國這網絡太破了
<ofan> 連國內都比不上nnnd
<archl> 这里 WLAN 也是包年 120
<imadper> ofan: 不会的, 肯定比得上...
<archl> 不过限制流量
<imadper> archl: 所以你打算留在山东了?
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<ofan> 又來了  只要我一下bt就慢
<archl> imadper: 北京连交通灯倒计时都不常见。。。我这里所有路口都是
<imadper> archl: 山东的消费水平低的话, 一个月挣六千, 比在北京一个月1w过得要好. 查查
<archl> imadper: 房子便宜，120平方，50万。
<piggybox> ofan:  你的ISP可能限制bt了
<archl> 首付。
<archl> 错了。是全部
<imadper> archl: 必须是全部呀!
<imadper> archl: 首付50w, 根本没法活...全额差不多也百万了...
<imadper> archl: 不过差不多, 河北反而更低一些.
<archl> imadper: 恩。
<archl> imadper: 查户口，你是河北的？
<imadper> archl: 原籍: 河北
<archl> imadper: 和 hamo 哦
<imadper> archl: hamo 是啥?
<archl> imadper: 是色蛤蟆
<imadper> archl: 哦, 我知道他是河北的. 别的不了解..
<ofan> piggybox: 現在在觀察
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你昨天练啥了
<ofan> 現在開bt 貌似正常
<ofan> 不知道是不是有人進了我的wifi
<archl> MeaCulpa: 深蹲，和蹬
<MeaCulpa> archl: Gym?
<long> 昨天freenode服务器连不上好像。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 光酸就不对了，要痛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 做不到啊。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 第二天起床
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。起床了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那么我放弃腿部长肉了，腿部够粗了。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 下次练上肢的应该可以。我准备练滚轮。。。
<ofan> archl: 你家120平方50萬？
<archl> ofan: 怎么了
<ofan> archl: 太便宜了
<archl> ofan: 。
<archl> ofan: 中等城市
<archl> ofan: 18层
<archl> 100万上海就50平方吧。。。
<void1|w> 50平方都没有
<ofan> archl: 我家那二手的都每平方1W+
<archl> 3M AU $ 在悉尼 换个海景50平方米的呢。
<ofan> 將近2W
<archl> ofan: 你是哪里的。。。
<ofan> archl: 青島
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan:  150km之外。。。
<ofan> archl: 哦
<archl> ofan: 潍坊的。。。
<archl> ofan: 青岛算出名的城市了
<jusss> lcd led那个好？
<ofan> archl: 還行
<archl> jusss: 游戏/电影 led
<archl> ofan: 基本能知道，如果对方知道beijing
<jusss> archl: 青岛怎么了
<archl> ofan: 你出生的时候，青岛的海就开始脏了。。。
<archl> jusss: 是ofan的家乡
<MeaCulpa> archl: 滚轮？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 滚轮不是练腹部的么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。肩部腹部。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你丫解剖学知识还没到中世纪
<MeaCulpa> 滚轮那点压力，肩部根本不够
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我不是像个僵尸么。。。
<MeaCulpa> 除非你肩膀很羸弱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 说对了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 话说男人最重要一块肌肉知道是啥
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我的肩膀弱的不堪任何负担。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没胸肌
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我说骨骼肌，不是海绵体
<archl> MeaCulpa: 什么啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是胸肌，是三角肌，肩膀
<MeaCulpa> 三角肌对体形，衣着改善最大
<ofan> archl: 我不是出生在那
<MeaCulpa> archl: 比如我肩膀骨骼不宽，锁骨角度也挺大，但是有足够肌肉，所以还是显得很宽
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我摸着自己的三角肌，觉得那里一定很好吃。。。
<archl> loll
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鸡腿上面一块，的确好吃
<MeaCulpa> ")
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我也是，肩膀骨骼不宽。感觉和臀部差不多
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。锁骨上别人似乎有肌肉，怎么能练出来呢。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我正面胸部上方非常明显能看到骨头。。。
<imadper> archl: 肌肉? 挺难的吧, 锁骨那里...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是锁骨
<archl> MeaCulpa: 锁骨下面，
<MeaCulpa> 那是胸肌阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我没胸肌啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看着就像一层皮一样
<MeaCulpa> archl: -_-!
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 胸肌三角肌都简单，作作卧推，颈后推之类即可，见效快得很
<MeaCulpa> 涨肉简单阿，减肥难
<boboism> 我有进错房间吗？这是ubuntu-cn？
<MeaCulpa> boboism: 这里是fitness-cn
<MeaCulpa> boboism: 你进错了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦，好的。及下来
<boboism> 😄
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓啦，现在社会靠头脑了，可以像忍着神鬼里面的兰格...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 胸肌都没有神经感觉不到累的对吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 乳酸造成的反应不需要神经就可以作掉你肌肉
<MeaCulpa> archl: 参见400m跑
<archl> MeaCulpa: 是不是肌肉累都是肌腱疼？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你肌腱疼
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你肌腱疼？？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。不知道400m跑。我1000m跑就是从头匀速到尾。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你肌腱疼？？如果肌腱长时间疼，要看医生...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 是不是拉扯的地方疼？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那里不是肌腱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 肌腱疼你就刘翔了哥哥
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我标准俯卧撑做不到7个。
<archl> 喊刘翔哥哥
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你比他大至少10歲吧
<Laputa> 有人用archlinux netboot live system 安装过么
<ofan> 有
<Laputa> 内核启动的时候，卡在IP-Config
<ofan> 那不是內核
<Laputa> ofan: 镜像下载完了，booting from kernel .
<Laputa> ofan: 恩。 boot的两个文件， vmlinuz, archiso.img
<imadper> archl: 显然 那个哥哥喊的是你....
<ofan> Laputa: 卡在network吧
<Laputa> 问题是现在从这两个文件启东的时候卡住了。
<archl> imadper: 。。。
 * archl 的语文真的不及格
<Laputa> ofan: 是的吧。 卡在 IP-Config. 目测没dhcpd 到 ip阿
<archl> imadper: adaam是谁？
<imadper> archl: 我也不认识..
<Laputa> 而且手动不起来。
<imadper> archl: 这里好多潜水, 天天来, 从不说话的... 比如
<imadper> archl: mengfei 我跟他打过招呼, 他都不理我
<imadper> archl: 但是还是坚持天天来
<imadper> archl: 非常有毅力
<archl> imadper: 太多了，潜水的。可能人家是自动的。。。
<archl> imadper: 你太见外了。
 * imadper 喵的, 买不到回北京的票
<archl> imadper: 自动登录
<imadper> archl:
<imadper> 可能把....
<archl> imadper: 自行车回去呗。
<imadper> archl: 我现在在广州
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 你知道骑回去要经历多少个人烟稀少的山区吗?
<archl> imadper: 你。。。坐飞机回去
<imadper> archl: 买不起...
<archl> imadper: 这么长距离的火车票也要 500元了吧。
<ofan> Laputa: 啓動里沒有ip-config
<imadper> archl: 硬座的252左右吧
<archl> imadper: 。。。3天硬座？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/mHeYw.jpg
<imadper> archl: 买不到卧铺..
<archl> imadper: 不是吧。只要20小时。。。
<imadper> archl: 22小时
<archl> imadper: 那还好
<\rs> imadper: 都是自動掛的，可能是 tmux，可能是 znc
<archl> imadper: 比到山东只多了1倍
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 可能是.
<imadper> \rs: 十一回家不?
<\rs> imadper: 不回，往返太燒錢了
<imadper> archl: 前15的小时很好熬... 后7个小时, 天亮了, 根本熬不住了...
<imadper> \rs: 确实...
<archl> imadper: 白天睡觉
<imadper> archl: 天真...
<imadper> archl: 怎么可能有机会让你睡? 全车的人都在吵....
<archl> imadper: 戴上眼罩，插上耳机双重
<archl> imadper: 入耳式耳塞+耳罩式耳机
<imadper> archl: 耳机得要主动降噪的才行你跟吧.
<imadper> archl: 主动降噪的才行吧
<archl> imadper: 只是隔音，不开音乐
<imadper> archl: 我有隔音耳罩. 给鼓手用的
<archl> imadper: 能降低 30分贝环境噪音
<archl> imadper: 或者更多
<imadper> archl: 那东西耳压太大...
<archl> imadper: 张嘴
<imadper> archl: 没见过能带着隔音耳罩还能睡得着的...
<imadper> archl: ...........................
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...擦，想年轻点不行么
<archl> imadper: 飞机上不都是么
<imadper> archl: 飞机时间短, 没事
<MeaCulpa> 硬座边上有妹子么
<MeaCulpa> 飞机座位更难受
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 现在不确定...
<archl> imadper: 睡觉时间。。。长短还不一样/
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有的话, 我也开心呀
<MeaCulpa> archl: 飞机边上妹子平均水平高于硬座
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。反正我就没怎么理过。。。
<MeaCulpa> 长途飞机绝对是折磨人
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你还好阿，我等体形稍大的，救难收了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 绕地球一圈的？
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...那要死人的，血栓
<archl> MeaCulpa: 半圈就行。中国到巴西
<MeaCulpa> archl: 经济舱的一般都是单程
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 电击腹肌的那东西妥妥的到了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国到巴西往往取道巴黎
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...你要李小龙了
<imadper> roylez_: 你买了???
<roylez_> imadper: 恩
<roylez_> imadper: 买了4个
<archl> roylez_: 。。。给我看你的腹肌
<archl> roylez_ 交换一下
<imadper> roylez_: 壕....
<roylez_> imadper: 你要么？800软妹币便宜你一个
<imadper> roylez_: 不要... 我不用腹肌...
<archl> roylez_ 你做生意太坏了
<imadper> roylez_: 原价多少呀?
<archl> roylez_ 和我完全不一样
<roylez_> imadper: 82刀
<imadper> roylez_: 电击... 难以接受呀...
<roylez_> imadper: 欲仙欲死啊
<imadper> roylez_: ..
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 李小龙怎么死的?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 电击?
<archl> imadper: 心脏麻痹？
<roylez_> imadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VC16KE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001VC16KE
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Amazon.com: Slendertone Flex Pro Abdominal Muscle Toner: Sports & Outdoors
<roylez_> imadper: 要么
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有一个传言，是死于当时流行的肌肉震荡器
<imadper> roylez_: 要那个妹子..
<roylez_> imadper: 要你妹
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 貌似我听到的也是这个版本....  cc roylez_ 主席, 你小心
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 就我对美国人的观察，这东西没用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 美国人没几个能露出腹肌的，真有用人人用了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: plugin显示这东西跌到过41.99$?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你看的是market的价钱吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我63.75的时候入了4只
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...你倒卖吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 就这意思...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，twitter上的重庆zf 一直在更新...
<MeaCulpa>  16 cqgov: 重庆市顺利完成环保创模八大工程:  http://bit.ly/RsPJF0 |09:41 AM Sep 19, 2012|
<jusss> roylez_: 壕席，你咋海外购物的？
<ofan> piggybox: 果然是限制bt
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。真的？
<MeaCulpa>  17 cqgov: 重庆市五举措有力维护国庆黄金周旅游市场秩序:  http://bit.ly/RqaVRU |09:41 AM Sep 19, 2012|
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 重庆市顺利完成环保创模八大工程 _ 重庆市政府公众信息网
<MeaCulpa>  18 cqgov: 重庆市调整生育保险女职工生育津贴期限:  http://bit.ly/RsPI41 |09:41 AM Sep 19, 2012|
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ... twitter我应该follow maozedong的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 难道那里可以直接去的？
<MeaCulpa> @cqgov
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我国官员和百姓不在一个世界
<ofan> piggybox: 只要我一下載bt，ping就變高，停了就恢復
<archl> ofan: 对啊
<roylez_> jusss: 亚马逊直接信用卡买，发货到转运公司，转运公司运回来
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 政府在tw上有号？
<archl> ofan: 关闭上传通道
<archl> roylez_ 超级乐
<ofan> archl: 上傳沒事
<archl> ofan: 。
<archl> ofan: 换成BT单线程下载
<archl> ofan: 我限制最大 12 peer
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 最近想入一个海马，超难了，貌似那些海购的货都回不来
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知这真假
<ofan> archl: 跟那沒關係
<ofan> 只要我下載就被限速
<archl> roylez_ 吃的？
<archl> ofan: 哦。看看是不是 ISP 封 BT
<roylez_> archl: 就知道吃
<archl> roylez_ 因为我要变胖！
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你不是不喜欢吃肉么
<archl> MeaCulpa:  我不喜欢吃小块肉。和鸟肉。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...good,我也喜欢动用犬齿的肉
<MeaCulpa> 在我国，要动用犬齿的，似乎只有西北
<MeaCulpa> 南方肉口味太重，北方肉尺寸太小
<ofan> archl: 我錯了，貌似只要我一下載就被限速 喔槽
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥时候来魔都我们去找点大肉吃...
<ofan> archl: http下載也被限
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你的vps?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你干脆开squid造福大家算了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我家的網
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> aria2c 10 线程
<ofan> 現在aria2c 也被限速
<MeaCulpa> 惨
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美国都这样？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你在啥国家...
<binker> ofan
<archl> MeaCulpa: 萝卜收成之后
<binker> 在么
<binker> 早阿
<binker> archl:
<binker> 吃早点了没
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> binker: 迟到了
<MeaCulpa> 萝卜岔气...
<archl> binker: 吃了栗子
<binker> 哦
<binker> 板栗?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 1kg的萝卜茬什么气。。
<binker> 炒的？‘
<archl> binker: 微波炉-我做肉都用微波炉
<binker> 萝卜要弄酸辣的才好吃
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我很久没用微波炉了
<archl> binker: 。。。我这个是大个的生吃用萝卜。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 微波炉...
<binker> 生吃萝卜
<MeaCulpa> archl: 微波炉我不会玩
<MeaCulpa> 宁可烤箱
<MeaCulpa> 微波炉我老搞爆炸
<binker> 兔子才生吃萝卜
<MeaCulpa> 鸡蛋，铝箔，啥都爆炸
<binker> 你开点透气就不会爆炸了
 * MeaCulpa 害怕微波炉
<archl> MeaCulpa: 买瘦肉，切厚片，+酱油+五香+糖+孜然，放盘子里待用。需要吃的时候，放入微波炉3～5分钟就好了
<binker> 鸡蛋不能整个带壳放进去的
<binker> 要弄破蛋黄
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我做米饭也用微波炉
<binker> 嗯
<archl> MeaCulpa: 土豆也是
<binker> 煮鱼最快了
<archl> 土豆在里面爆好吃
<binker> 还有煮面包
<archl> 不过地瓜不好吃——还是烤箱。
<binker> 微波炉
<piggybox> 我经常用微波炉烤红薯
<binker> 微波炉是从里面开始熟的
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢烤箱
<MeaCulpa> 不喜欢微波炉
<binker> 有些微波炉也是带有烤箱功能的
<MeaCulpa> 喜欢外焦里嫩
<archl> MeaCulpa: 实验下那样做肉
<MeaCulpa> 不过似乎不太健康
<binker> 格兰仕的很多款都是带有
<archl> MeaCulpa: 绝对外焦里嫩。需要我给照片么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没兴趣
<binker> 我们用来烤鸡腿
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我不敢玩微波炉
<binker> 微波炉吃电多
<binker> 在厂里使用就好
<binker> 在家里太吃电了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 以前住在厂里
<binker> 就是什么都是用微波炉煮的
<binker> 连米饭也是用微波炉煮
<binker> 现在真想再买个微波炉
<binker> 以前懒得买
<binker> 怕麻烦
<binker> 不喜欢搬太多的东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: 真的很像是烤的肉，全用肉本身的油脂。
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> en
<binker> 里面有烤箱功能的
<binker> 网速好慢阿
<archl> MeaCulpa:  binker http://i.imgur.com/Z2oo9.jpg 我只剩下肥肉了
<binker> 在局域网传输文件怎么如此慢阿
<archl> 变上的。肥肉里的油脂第二天都出来了。
<archl> 这样做还算健康的
<binker> archl: 你吃的了么？
<archl> binker: 这是都是要丟的啊
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我还以为你要吃这个呢
<archl> binker: 展示的是烤后的，本来那些白色的烤完了是液态的。都分离了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那些油脂都流出来了
<archl> binker: 这种猪油可以用来做饼的说～
<binker> 你肯定吃的肥头圆脑的
<archl> binker: 。。。
<binker> 偷笑一下
<archl> binker: 抱歉，我非常苗条
<binker> 这么油腻
<binker> 哇，还苗条阿
<archl> binker: 我正在学长肉
<binker> 有什么苗条的秘诀没
<binker> 透露一下
<archl> binker: 吃稀饭，吃水果，当主食
<binker> 我快要120斤了
<archl> binker: 你比我轻
<imadper> archl: 我前三年不停的吃, 都只是110斤, 这一个假期, 涨到145斤了...
<archl> binker: 我要达到 130斤了
<binker> 我本来是100斤的
<imadper> archl: 昨天到广州, 我同学看到我, 都说我旁的太多了
<archl> imadper: 嘿嘿。
<archl> imadper: 照片拿来
<imadper> archl: 你有锻炼吗?
<archl> imadper: 没算有
<imadper> archl: 没能拍照的家伙
<binker> 最近长了20斤
<imadper> archl: 简单的锻炼一下, 然后喝蛋白粉
<archl> binker: 。。。
<binker> 整天吃饱了睡觉
<archl> imadper: 。。。蛋白粉。。。是RH的秘方么
<imadper> archl: 俩月, 上班, 长了25斤.. 要不你也来rh吧...
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<archl> imadper: rh不需要我
<binker> 还偶尔喝啤酒
<binker> 肚子大了
<imadper> archl: 不是呀, 到处都有人喝蛋白粉吧
<archl> binker: 我可以上楼顶去喝啤酒
<binker> 象是怀孕了一样
<binker> 晕哦
<archl> binker: 我的肚子的凹进去3cm
<archl> 能
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你吃得好肥~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这些是丢掉的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 吃的肥不一定长肉啊
<binker> 怀念一般没有小肚子的时光阿
<binker> 怀念以前没有小肚子的时光阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 照片上演示的都是要丢的——只是告诉你就是这个样的盘子制作，直接上桌
<MeaCulpa> o
<binker> 以前的裤子现在快要穿不了了
<MeaCulpa> 据说有种减肥法就是吃肉~~
<binker> 不是吧？
<roylez_> binker: 我去年穿得很紧的裤子今年毫无压力了
<archl> binker: 我是小蛮腰。。。
<binker> 那行么？
<roylez_> archl: 你时候未到
<archl> roylez_ 主席本来很胖
<binker> 吃肉也能减肥阿
<binker> 没听过呢
<archl> binker: 当然啊
<binker> 箩姐小蛮腰阿
<archl> binker: 因为屁股太大了
<binker> 我成了水桶腰了
<palomino|working> <MeaCulpa> 据说有种减肥法就是吃肉~~ <-- 阿特金斯减肥法。。
<binker> 喝啤酒就是不好
<binker> 容易大肚子
<huntxu> palomino|working: 破馬叔果然學識淵博
<binker> 真的
<archl> 恩。腰围长了好多。。。
<archl> 75cm了。。。
<archl> lol
<huntxu> palomino|working: 偶對您的景仰猶如滔滔江水...
<palomino|working> .........
<archl> huntxu: 白马过江
<archl> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> .......
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<archl> palomino|working:  我现在不知道怎么称呼你啊。马叔太有点太怪异了
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<pylaurent> 点点点
<roylez_> archl: 就一破马，纠结啥
<imadper> pylaurent: 在?
<archl> roylez_ 。。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:  嗯。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:  难道会是 bot么= =。
<archl> pylaurent: 又RH的？
<imadper> pylaurent: 有招商银行的卡没?
<pylaurent> imadper:  这还真没有...
<pylaurent> archl:   = =。不是...
<imadper> pylaurent: ....
<imadper> pylaurent: 买不了回去的票了...
<pylaurent> imadper:   工行有 = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:  。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 工行我也有...
<pylaurent> imadper:   一定要招行？
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩
<pylaurent> archl:   rh 比较gaoji
<archl> imadper: 让RH的上司给你买，扣工资就好了
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。你去哪里买的。。。
<imadper> archl: ................................
<pylaurent> imadper:  12306么。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 12306呀
<pylaurent> imadper:   不是可以用工行么
<imadper> pylaurent: 我linux, 怎么用工行...
<imadper> pylaurent: 本来想用win下支付, 结果再也登陆不上去了...
<pylaurent> 我有。。。
<pylaurent> = =。
<pityonline> 有人在 linux 下往 chromium 中导入过证书吗？
<imadper> pityonline: 证书能导入
<imadper> pityonline: 但是网银支付真心不行...
<pityonline> imadper: 12306 的导不进去呢，要我输入密码
<imadper> pityonline: 不知道, 我firefox, 无压力..
<pityonline> imadper: 我的网银是浦发的，完全无烦恼
<pylaurent> imadper:   你可以学别人用wine 开chrome然后开ie tab 然后开网银。。。
<pityonline> imadper: 呃
<pityonline> imadper: 我试试 fx
 * cherrot \u5a13\u2540\u7d94\u6fb9
<cherrot> [ub]: \u5a13\u2540\u7d94\u6fb9
<silverzhao> 不用导入证书的，网址 https://www.12306.cn/ostweb
<[ub]> silverzhao,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<[ub]> cherrot, 你真的要问我吗？  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国宪兵来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 桌上东西收好
<archl> MeaCulpa: ...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 他不是刚走么。
<cherrot> [ub]: \u5a13\u2540\u7d94\u6fb9
<silverzhao> pityonline: 浦发的卡，异地存取款有手续费吗？我一直想办一张的。
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 这是啥啊。
<cherrot> archl: 早～
<pityonline> silverzhao: 应该有吧，我没有留意过
<pylaurent> imadper:   我要去上课囧。。。
<archl> cherrot:  樱桃好
<cherrot> archl: ascii 字串  还以为kk能帮我解码呢
<archl> cherrot: 恩。看来不行了
<archl> 还是下线吧
<imadper> cherrot: 我擦, 买票真难...
<cherrot> imadper: 势必…… 所以我决定汽车回家
<imadper> cherrot: 汽车? 云南? 山东?
<cherrot> imadper: 山东
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 山东还可以接受
<imadper> cherrot: 也不好... 汽车, 有上厕所的地方吗?
<pityonline> imadper: 你用 firefox 导入 12306 的证书后能买票了吗？我这只有一个 get me out of here 的按钮，不能继续呢
<imadper> pityonline: 比如可以买到~
<imadper> pityonline: 刚刚支付都成功了!~
<imadper> s/比如/必须/
<cherrot> imadper: 我6个小时后就直接到家门口了
<imadper> cherrot: 憋死了..
<cherrot> imadper: 长途的话别汽车了  太难受
<imadper> \rs: 成功买票! 我觉得, 银行卡一定要用招行的...
<cherrot> imadper: 6个小时可以忍，中间会停一次车上厕所
<pityonline> imadper: 奇怪，我的 fx 只允许我离开当前页面
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 那可以接受
<huntxu> imadper: 你買票去哪
<imadper> huntxu: 北京
<imadper> huntxu: 求报销火车票!
<huntxu> imadper: 你回廣州了？
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
<imadper> adam8157_: 你这是怎么了?
<adam8157_> imadper: 公司网络最近不稳定
<imadper> adam8157_: 恩, 好吧.  对了, 你要啥无损不? 我现在在学校, 有六维, 可以帮你下载. 回去之后开ftp给你
<\rs> imadper: boc的手機號碼得在櫃檯改，我改了前天辦理的現在都沒看到結果
<adam8157_> imadper: 我这里就没 无损 的
<imadper> \rs: 你是说预留号码? 为啥要改... 你换手机了?
<pityonline> imadper: 刚才我没导对地方，在 chromium 里不该把 12306 的证书导入到我的证书里，而是导入到授权里就可以了
<imadper> pityonline: .. gaoji
<adam8157_> huntxu: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rk-9000-series-of-mechanical-keyboard-rowe-469-yuan-four-axes.html   壕, 再买一把吧
<[ub]> adam8157_,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 红、茶、青、黑四种轴　469元包邮»什么值得买
<pityonline> imadper: 帮忙下载恐怖海峡的全集吧
<\rs> imadper: 缺省是 88888888，我想在 godaddy上買域名，用alipay，用boc付款，需要 手機號碼
<imadper> pityonline: 怎么给你?
<imadper> \rs: 买域名... 不是有分销商吗?
<imadper> \rs: 自己买不便宜吧?
<pityonline> imadper: 面基时给嘛
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
 * bluezd 早
<imadper> pityonline: 我啥时候面基过...
<huntxu> adam8157_: ...
<huntxu> adam8157_: 早知道等幾天了... = =
<pityonline> imadper: 所以你要开始锻炼一下啊
<adam8157_> huntxu: 30而已, 壕还差这个
<adam8157_> huntxu: 你再买一把放办公室吧
<imadper> adam8157_: 你竟然给壕推荐这么便宜的键盘, 这不是打脸吗?!
<pityonline> imadper: 晕，把证书导入到 chromium 里还是只有一个 离开该页 的按钮
<imadper> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.206.8b61d1&id=14038920619
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y FILCO 80%全无冲突零轴 机械键盘-淘宝网
<imadper> pityonline: 乖乖fx吧
<pityonline> imadper: fx 一样啊
<adam8157_> hamo|crazy: 壕, 要不要再买一把 http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rk-9000-series-of-mechanical-keyboard-rowe-469-yuan-four-axes.html
<imadper> pityonline: 导入到受信任证书那里呀... 我这里正常的
<[ub]> adam8157_,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 红、茶、青、黑四种轴　469元包邮»什么值得买
<imadper> hamo|crazy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.206.8b61d1&id=14038920619
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y FILCO 80%全无冲突零轴 机械键盘-淘宝网
<huntxu> imadper: 拒絕非104
<imadper> huntxu: 稍等
<adam8157_> huntxu: 要啥小键盘...
<imadper> huntxu: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12.e0097e&id=16606275688&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 正品行货 Realforce 键皇 104Pro U 十周年纪念版 RF静电容键盘-tmall.com天猫
<huntxu> adam8157_: 大點霸氣
<hamo|crazy> adam8157_: 不买了，买不起，求赠送
<huntxu> adam8157_: 小于1kg不好跟人打招呼
<binker> 睡觉去
<adam8157_> huntxu: ...
<binker> 困了
<jyfl987> imadper: 多少钱
<imadper> debianer: 早
<binker> 200
<imadper> jyfl987: 点开看嘛~
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 求赠送啊壕
<imadper> hamo|crazy: 我自己都没有
<debianer> 有好玩的吗？
<binker> 自己买去
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 那不妨碍送给我啊...
<imadper> debianer: 有: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12.e0097e&id=16606275688&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imadper> hamo|crazy: 天真...
<huntxu> imadper: 連介紹都是抄的...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 这年头, 都这样
<binker> 省时间阿
<debianer> imadper 你好，实习完了吗？
<binker> 对吧
<imadper> debianer: 没, 不过我现在人在广州
<binker> 大家都是抄写的
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗？
<debianer> 软件游戏都可以
<imadper> huntxu: ibm之前有款压力屈尊键盘, 都是5kg以上的. 适合你这种壕.   cc adam8157_  roylez hamo|crazy
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 壕已经到广州啦...
<pityonline> imadper: 导进去默认就是 untrusted，没地儿改为受信任
<imadper> hamo|crazy: 22号你们都干啥呀?
<imadper> pityonline: 等我看看去哈.
<jyfl987> imadper: 你是不是地都人啊
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 22号
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 我参加百度的hackthon...
<jyfl987> 我想体验下 nnd
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是. 我原籍是河北的
<imadper> hamo|crazy: 不是deepin啥的吗?
<jyfl987> imadper: 我问你父母家那里呢 管你籍贯哪里
<imadper> pityonline: 不让我重复导入.
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 去不了了貌似...
<hamo|crazy> imadper: 报名了百度的hackthon
<imadper> jyfl987: 你是想问出生地还是户口所在地还是啥?
<pityonline> imadper: 晕，终于在 fx 里找到了
<imadper> jyfl987: 还是想问房子在哪里?
<jyfl987> imadper: 当然是出生地 了 户口所在地上大学会转的
<imadper> jyfl987: 出生地河北呀
<debianer> imadper 这是什么好东西，我在手机上打不开
<jyfl987> imadper: 燕郊的？
<imadper> debianer: 键盘. 2k...
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是呀, 衡水.
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助！谁有Ｄropbox for linux 1.4 完整客服端呀? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387455 谁有Ｄropbox for linux 1.4 完整客服端呀?帮我传一个，不是安装文件（.deb）,是你用户目录下的(.dropbox)这个目录下的所有文件！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjj_xuefeng — 2012-09-19 10:44
<debianer> imadper 你毕业了吗
<imadper> jyfl987: 我户口上大学的时候没有转. 我觉得没必要, 就没办理
<imadper> debianer: 还没呢
<imadper> debianer: 还有一年呢
<pityonline> imadper: chromium 居然不能使证书受信任
<imadper> pityonline: 不认识那个软件. 只知道 fx, opera啥的.
<pityonline> imadper: 好吧
<debianer> imimadper 现在都用手机了，电脑只玩大游戏
<imadper> debianer: 不过不觉得打字麻烦吗?
<jyfl987> imadper: 衡水不是湖南的么
<jyfl987> imadper: 产老白干的
<imadper> jyfl987: 我擦...
<debianer> imadper 到广州去做什么
<imadper> jyfl987: 产老白干没错, 但是从来都是河北的呀!
<imadper> debianer: 开学了, 毕业设计开题. 顺便注册
<imadper> huntxu: http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-179256-1-1.html   考虑一下?
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 另类屈尊键盘。。。。台产。 - 键盘区 - 外设天下 - 电脑外设发烧友聚集地 - Powered by Discuz!
<debianer> [ub] 你不如用wuala
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 我想到湖南有个衡阳 想来衡水也在那附近把
<jyfl987> imadper: 找下单手键盘
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩. 衡阳确实是衡水之北的意思
<huntxu> imadper: 不能是衡山之南？
<imadper> jyfl987: 对单手键盘没研究... 等什么时候我打字的时候, 旁边会有女生, 我在考虑
<huntxu> imadper: 衡山也是在湖南哦
<imadper> huntxu: 不是, 我跟 jyfl987 在讨论衡水..
<imadper> huntxu: 所以就说衡水了...
<imadper> huntxu: 啧啧, 你的语文功底不错嘛啊~
<debianer> imadper 你在广州哪个学校
<debianer> dropbox不是屏蔽了吗？
<huntxu> imadper: 切，這點破事和語文有毛線關係
<imadper> debianer: 中山职业技术学院
<imadper> hun
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 你可以一边打字 一边鲁管
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987: 没兴趣..
<jyfl987> imadper: 找单手键盘
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206302.htm 这个好 到时候肯定能破迅雷协议
<[ub]> jyfl987,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<Gann> 是手机键盘吗？
<imadper> jyfl987: 单手的我只能找到游戏键盘....
<imadper> jyfl987: 比如给山口山定制的那种.
<jyfl987> imadper: 圆的那种？
<jyfl987> imadper: 我说的是全功能的 像frogpad那样
<imadper> jyfl987: 那我没找到... 那东西好贵...
<Gann> 接个电话就换了名字！
<jyfl987> imadper: 是啊 所以才要着类似的 否则买他不就行了
<imadper> jyfl987: 没找到...
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 你为啥开始带尾巴了？
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 你為啥一天換一個suffix
 * jyfl987 我在想那电子纸可以卷的 考虑做成卷轴那样子多好
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 个性签名
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: rh的网最近不行
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 你能不能不用web, 太弱了
<huntxu> adam8157_: 帽子呢
<Gann> imadper 小米2还没出来，值得等吗？
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: web怎么了？
<huntxu> adam8157_: 屎耙大快開始了，所以審查一下
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 不要对web有歧视...
<adam8157_> huntxu: 我没认证呢... 懒得弄
<imadper> Gann: 看你着不着急换手机了.
 * hamo_aha 斯巴达啥时候？
<Gann> imadper 你是广州什么大学？中山还是华南？
<imadper> Gann: 中山
<huntxu> imadper: 中山飯堂lol
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 一会儿去饭堂吃饭去..
<imadper> huntxu: 不知道吃啥呀..
<huntxu> imadper: 我都在都城吃的咧
<imadper> huntxu: 我喜欢一饭多于都城
<hamo_aha> imadper: 360在广州搞校招不？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 冇
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你在哪家？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你想去?
<huntxu> jyfl987: 哪家啥？
<hamo_aha> imadper: 那你怎改啊
<hamo_aha> imadper: 不去...我比 adam8157_ 还是有节操的..
<imadper> hamo_aha: 啥?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 啥怎改?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 去了度度, 明显的没节操...
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 擦
<archl> 全都节操了。
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 周末貌似去不了教堂了...我要参加百度的hackathon...
 * hamo_aha 拜罗姐！
<archl> hamo_aha: 。教堂婚礼？
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 那是啥
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 我也要hackathon
<archl> hamo_aha: 。蛤蟆，上次我喝的比你们少——我想起来了
<adam8157_> archl: 教堂一定只是婚礼么...
<archl> hamo_aha: 我没喝那桶饮料
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 编程马拉松
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 啧啧
<archl> adam8157_: 教堂变得污秽了。。。
<hamo_aha> archl: 哪捅？
<adam8157_> ...
<archl> hamo_aha: 就是叫做奶茶的那桶
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 来度度吧...
<archl> hamo_aha: 。。。
<hamo_aha> archl: 貌似我们也木有喝...
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 外部的不許？
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 嗯...外人进不去...要刷工卡...
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 来度度吧...我内推你
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 啥職位
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 你想做啥？
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 我要主席那種每天11點上班5點下班，工作時間看圖休息，晚上再開兩個小時會等升職那種職位
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 只要你不想做李艳宏，我都能推
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 李彥宏他哥，推吧
 * bluezd 求进百度
<archl> bluezd: 。。。
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 这个你只能拜托李艳宏的父母了》。
<hamo_aha> bluezd: 节操男！
<archl> hamo_aha: 你和他换？
<archl> 哈哈
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 還有月薪要十個mba
<archl> huntxu: 。。。太没诚意了啊
<palomino|working> <huntxu> hamo_aha: 我要主席那種每天11點上班5點下班，工作時間看圖休息，晚上再開兩個小時會等升職那種職位 <-- google好像有个审图员职位吧?
 * hamo_aha momo palomino|working 
<jyfl987> huntxu: 哪家池塘啊
<huntxu> palomino|working: 看健康圖
<DickServices> palomino|working: huntxu 会造成严重的心理阴影
<palomino|working> ......
 * hamo_aha afk
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 新手问个vim复制的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387461 本人平时都是在windows下装个putty连接ubuntu服务器，因为实在觉得修改一些文件不顺手，本人想，能否把一些文件用vim打开后，复制出全部内容，然后再在windows中修改，改好后再粘贴回vim中。 所以，本人想请 …
<ofan> 一旦下載速度超過一定值，整體速度就變慢，這誰與到過？
<jusss> ,
<jusss> ui
<piggybox> ofan:  http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/glasnost.php#tests
<[ub]> piggybox,啥网址y Glasnost: Test if your ISP is shaping your traffic
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<woju> tcp        1      0 192.168.1.100:48294     61.4.185.48:81          CLOSE_WAIT
<woju> 怎么连到对方的81端口上去了
<jusss> 重定向？
<woju> jusss: 是不是木马？
<woju> jusss: 在firestarter里面总是有奇怪的进程，而且打开网页有时候打的很慢，打不开
<woju> jusss: 需要刷新
<ofan> piggybox: 之前都挺好
<ofan> bt挂一個月都沒事
<jusss> woju: 什么是木马？
<woju> jusss: ......
<ghast> jusss: trojan horse
<jusss> woju: netstat -tup
<woju> jusss: 那个进程现在消失了
<jusss> woju: 那就不知道了，俺小白
<jusss_newbie> palomino|working: 破马大定理，lol
<palomino|working> .......
 * palomino|working ç ´ jusss_newbie 
<woju> jusss: 在firestarter里面是chromium的进程，以前出现过叫exe的，现在经常出现名字是空白的经常，查ip是北京的
<ofan> 矮油～本人期待已久的此类网站，终于让我找到组织了！AV界的 IMBD / 豆瓣 / Bangumi.tv ，可以记录你想看/在看/看过的AV。居然还是英日简繁四语言的，而且还不是机器翻译。良心啊。 javlibrary.com/cn/
<ofan> piggybox: There is no indication that your ISP rate limits your uploads.
<ofan> There is no indication that your ISP rate limits your downloads.
<ofan> piggybox: 只是測試速度都非常慢
<ofan> 只有幾百Kbps
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马大定理
 * palomino|working 板儿砖破主席
 * hamo_aha momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_aha 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> qiao: ping
<qiao> imadper, pong
<qiao> imadper, 刚吃完饭回来。
<imadper> qiao: 咱那个testplan怎么样了?
<imadper> qiao: ccui有没有跟你说什么?
<qiao> imadper, senior 说差不多，再就细节改下就好了
<imadper> qiao: 我擦? 受宠若惊!!!
<imadper> qiao: 竟然能差不多?!
<qiao> imadper, 嗯嗯。。。
<imadper> qiao: 那我死也安心了
<qiao> imadper, 那个也就那么写了。。
<qiao> imadper, 哈哈
<imadper> qiao: 那天给senior发完邮件, 她就没回我
<qiao> imadper, 她也没有回我。。。
<ofan> DickServices: 何美麗？
<imadper> qiao: 那我的testplan现在是你在改, 还是等我回去改?
<qiao> imadper, 昨天不是1x1么，然后我我她了
<qiao> imadper, 她现在也没说。。。
<DickServices> ofan: 你的想象力太丰富了
<imadper> qiao: 然后`我我她`? ? 你把senior怎么了?
<ofan> DickServices: 你名字不就是
<qiao> imadper，艹
<ofan> id
<DickServices> ofan: 明显是迪克.赛维斯
<ofan> DickServices: 何美麗 jj服務？
<qiao> imadper, 我问她了，那个testplan还需要拿要改的地方
<imadper> qiao: 她说啥? 她说没有?
<MeaCulpa> 你们注意点影响好不
<qiao> imadper, 然后她就给我指出了一些，主要是那个分类，我弄的不太对
<imadper> qiao: 那我那个呢?
<imadper> qiao: 她说差不多是跟你说的呀?
<imadper> qiao: 那我的还是很有可能悲剧呀...
<qiao> imadper,  恩 她还没有说你的。。。
<ofan> 貌似我整體下載速度都被限制了
<qiao> imadper, 应该一样吧。。。
<imadper> qiao: 丢嗨.
<imadper> qiao: 说不好诶
<qiao> imadper, 咱俩我看着一样啊。。。
<DickServices> ofan: 迪克.赛维斯
<imadper> qiao: 但愿吧...
<imadper> qiao: usb那边要求本来就不算高
<qiao> imadper, 米有事的。。。先好好享受假期吧。。
<ofan> DickServices: jj服務
<imadper> qiao: ...
<qiao> imadper, 呃。。。也是。。
<imadper> qiao: 算了, 回去再说
<imadper> qiao: 求赠送:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.24.e70b3b&id=13641957644
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y realforce 87U 十周年纪念版 静电容键盤 靜音版(现货供应）-淘宝网
<qiao> imadper, 昨天1x1后，senior就直接把那几个bug的QA contact给我了。。。
<qiao> imadper, 呃。。
<imadper> qiao: 我擦, 我现在还有三个ltp的testcase呢...
<qiao> imadper, 艹。。。2300￥
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu syslog http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387463 Linux wangtao-Lenovo 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:54:40 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux Description:Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 系统日志查看器：syslog Sep 19 10:30:36 wangtao-Lenovo kernel: [ 2854.001017] ecryptfs_encrypt_page: Error attempting to write lower page; rc = …
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 果断买一把送我
<qiao> imadper,  哥那点工资。。。一个月要不吃不喝啊。。
<imadper> qiao: 我也是呀...
<imadper> qiao: 哪天发工资?
<imadper> qiao: 20还是25?
<qiao> imadper, 貌似是下周一 24号
<imadper> qiao: 还行.
<adam8157_> qiao: 不都是25发么
<imadper> adam8157_: 我也纳闷儿呢...
<qiao> imadper, 呃 记错了。。。
<imadper> qiao: .....
<qiao> adam8157_, 记错了。。。^_^
 * imadper 好委琐的笑脸...
<adam8157_> imadper: +1
<kevinyings> 我们的java应用本身设置了远程自动重启功能，我能在linux系统上禁用它吗？就是防止进程自杀与被杀
<kevinyings> 我有root权限
<qiao> imadper, adam8157_ ，  - 。-
<roylez> kevinyings: sudo killall -9 java
<roylez> qiao: 越发猥琐了
<kevinyings> roylez 不要这样，我要程序正常运行，但只有本地能杀它
<qiao> roylez, 主席您这。。。
<imadper> qiao: 他是坏人主席
<roylez> imadper: lol
<qiao> imadper,  +1
<imadper> qiao: /ops
<imadper> qiao: 有帽子的时候不要乱说
<qiao> imadper,  。。。
<kevinyings> 谁知道，让进程不被杀掉或自杀
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: Daemon
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 我在下载: Battle.Royale  要是好看, 我就推荐给你.
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 进程本身代码就包含自杀的代码，只是要有一个参数传入触发
<kevinyings> Daemon 也能阻止吗
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 杀都是一样杀，不知了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我想让我的gedit能做webserver, 然后让别人来访问. 该怎么做?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ??
<MeaCulpa> 完全听不懂
<maplebeats> imadper: 这装B也装过了吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ;)
<MeaCulpa> 用gedit还装B...
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 进程是怎么自我终结的
<roylez> imadper: 看过了
<ofan> 不能
<kevinyings> ofan 不能？
<ofan> 只能自己退出或被干掉
<kevinyings> ofan 自己退出是什么意思
<kevinyings> ？
<imadper> roylez: gaoji席.
 * maplebeats 晚安，各位
<ofan> kevinyings: exit（）
<kevinyings> ofan exit（）
<ofan> 系统调用
<kevinyings> exit（）
<kevinyings> 仍然是被杀吧
<ofan> 这是正常退出
<DickServices> imadper: VNC?
<imadper> DickServices: 啥? jj服务?
<kevinyings> ofan 现在我希望能阻止一个进程调用exit（）
<DickServices> imadper: VNC+gedit
<imadper> DickServices: webserver
<kevinyings> ofan 有办法吗？
<ofan> kevinyings: 替换它用的libc库
<kevinyings> ofan 正常一点的，比如代码保护什么的，能行吗？
<ofan> 不行吧
<ofan> kevinyings: 你只能搞个daemon监控它
<kevinyings> 我们无法阻止一个进程自杀，是吗？
<ofan> 是你不能阻止系统调用
<ofan> 或者hook
<DickServices> imadper: webserver like apache?
<imadper> DickServices: yes
<ofan> kevinyings: 进程也可以发信号
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你要直播还是要别人能用X
<kevinyings> ofan 那我们能阻止另外的进程杀掉这个进程吗？
<ofan> 但不是所有信号都能自定义handler
<DickServices> imadper: gedit->plugin(python SimpleHTTPServer)
<MeaCulpa> VNC显得挫
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我是胡扯呢...
<imadper> DickServices: gaoji....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 直接让别人连XServer阿？
<ofan> kevinyings: 有些情况可以
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Xorg就是这么设计的，VNC都是Enterprise挫货用的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ssh -Y?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不这么用，对不起Xorg
<ofan> kevinyings: 受保护的以其它用户运行，然后截获sigterm
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩
<ofan> sigstop
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对了, 一直没问, 那个, 你用啥 file manager啊?
<ofan> kevinyings: sigkill 不能自定义处理，但以root运行其他用户就不能发sigkill
<MeaCulpa> imadper: file manager?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: zsh
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 类似nautilus的那种东西
<kevinyings> ofan 现在有一个java程序a，程序员在没进行系统登录的情况下，调用了a的stop借口，杀掉了进程，我能阻止吗？
<ofan> java。。
<imadper> ofan: 你不是最熟悉java了吗?
<archl> ofan:  你要找工作，可能还是要学 java
<ofan> im
<archl> imadper: 他最讨厌
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不用
<kevinyings> ofan 是的，java虚拟机上运行的程序
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 近几年偶尔用用Dolphine
<ofan> kevinyings: 没明白
<imadper> archl: 我在调侃他而已...
<archl> imadper: 。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那个是qt的吧...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 对
<ofan> kevinyings: a是个package？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 如果一定要GUI, 我喜欢Qt App
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不想开... 一开就多加载好多qt的库...
<kevinyings> ofan a是个jar
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...Nautilus据我所知调用关系远比KDE的复杂
<ofan> kevinyings: 那应该只能修改a
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑rox
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 用了gui就应该摒弃洁癖
<archl> MeaCulpa: Linux下没个我满意的 FM
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 否则不如不用
<DickServices> archl: mc / wine(tc)
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可是dolphin是在视觉沉积
<kevinyings> ofan 我不想让他拥有停掉进程的能力
<kevinyings> a
<archl> DickServices: 难看。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 偶尔用用，比如有时候遇到很多很鸟的文件名，要我用find我受不了，就dolphine了
<ofan> 睡觉
<kevinyings> ofan 求帮助
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 混杂中文，乱码，-开头的文件名...
<archl> MeaCulpa: dolphin定制还好，默认我是受不了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。。。windows下还是混乱吧。
<ofan> kevinyings: 对java不熟
<kevinyings> ofan 求方向
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我就默认，我直接装dolphine, digikam, q3b, kdelib考他们的依赖自动，KDE不装
<MeaCulpa> archl: windows还是explorer算了，dolphine勉强了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  恩。
<ofan> kevinyings: 如果java是基于事件的就截获事件消息
<MeaCulpa> archl: 除了linux底下遇到妖货文件名，file manager我真没觉得有啥哟姑娘
<MeaCulpa> archl: 除了linux底下遇到妖货文件名，file manager我真没觉得有啥用...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 通过看来识别照片
<archl> MeaCulpa: 和歌曲
<archl> MeaCulpa: 和电影
<MeaCulpa> archl: thunnail?
<MeaCulpa> thumb
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我没这个需求...照片有digikam/picasa
<kevinyings> ofan 是rmi的
<MeaCulpa> 电影...文件名。歌曲...文件名
<ooooops__> cfy: aeu
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不想记名字的时候
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看图就行了
<ofan> 困死了
<imadper> cfy: 大湿好
<archl> ofan: 死去
<kevinyings> ofan 不要睡啊
<ofan> 睡觉
<kevinyings> ofan 继续指导我
<ofan> 先睡觉
<kevinyings> ofan 他们用rmi远程调用的，怎么破
<MeaCulpa> archl: 记？ 看图有毛用...
<kevinyings> ofan 不要啊。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 第一个frame? 还是你看到一半的frame?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看图就知道是哪个了～
<ofan> kevinyings: 怎么个远程调用
<ooooops__> cfy: aoeu
<kevinyings> ofan Java远程消息交换协议JRMP
<ofan> kevinyings: 那就截获消息
<kevinyings> ofan 行吗？
 * MeaCulpa Java乱七八糟协议多了
<ooooops__> cfy: aeuo
<dwjie> f-spot
<ofan> kevinyings: 行
<kevinyings> ofan 我去看看那个协议先
<archl> MeaCulpa:  FM 以后的方向，就是媒体中心
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 没这个需求
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我看片子要么迅雷，要么A
<MeaCulpa> A的话就是老长一个list...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还真是，我看了下，很多HH都是IT专业至少本科毕业，不知他们为啥入行以后转去HH
<piggybox> 层级嵌套的文件夹不scale，维护困难。可惜文件也不能打tag，所以FM只要有快速搜索能力就可以了
<MeaCulpa> ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'
 * MeaCulpa 发现自己alias里有个这东西...这规模的sed绝非我所为...
<palomino|working> .......
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: 看起来就是tree..
<MeaCulpa> DickServices: 对coreutils和bash/zsh shell built-in里没有tree, 唯一linux还不如DOS的地方
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没前途呗...
<piggybox> tree就自己装一下嘛
<MeaCulpa> 有个这个 http://mama.indstate.edu/users/ice/tree/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The Tree Command for Linux Homepage
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: 因为tree这种东西是只能给人看的human-readable，shell里面的工具大部分应该是给｜看的
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: tree 就装一个呗  源码就一个 .c 文件。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alias tree="ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'"
<roylez> cherrot: 自己装tree，弱爆了
<cherrot> roylez: ...
<adam8157_> roylez: ...
<cherrot> roylez: 屌爆了  这是你现写的？
<DickServices> cherrot: 是 MeaCulpa 在梦游时候托梦给 roylez 的
<roylez> cherrot: 不是...
<cherrot> roylez: 哦。。那也屌爆了。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<M3aCu1pa> 蹲位紧张
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: ~ M3aCu1pa ?
<lainme> roylez: ……
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡...
<dwjie> ..
<dwjie> 试试看tree
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于vlc web plugin问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387469 请问下vlc web plugin到底是否支持mms流的播放呢？我现在安装后播放不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Huozic — 2012-09-19 13:08
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宪兵队来1楼了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的电脑如何...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在蹲位阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 本位slock了
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 同slock
<palomino|working> .......
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<dwjie> 来了。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上次带lp HK过关，那官员对着我lp肚子端详半天，我终于仍不住了，我说”我结扎了“
<stardiviner> 请教下, 那些 GET ... 什么之类的, 应该怎么用啊? 我不知道在python里应该怎么用, 有没有这方面的书?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 然后那厮就低头不语了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我下半句还没说呢，要看看我...
<fivesheep> stardiviner: get什么之类是啥
<stardiviner> fivesheep: 就是网络编程里的GET, POST之类的,
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 可以从urllib开始
 * imadper 网络编程... get post...
<fivesheep> 最简单的是 requests 那个包
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 恩, 然后有关于这些GET, POST的资料么?
<fivesheep> 网络编程?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 当然有不同的level, 也可以硬写，也可以用pycurl
<fivesheep> 你是说 django里?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 这个，没有分语言的教程吧
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑他在说web开发
<stardiviner> fivesheep: no, 只是一些脚本,
<fivesheep> 你可以看看html资料. 中文名称是表单
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不一定要python的, 我想学get,post之类的使用方法, 然后用到python里
<fivesheep> 如果你不知道这是什么的话
<stardiviner> fivesheep: html的表单?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 那就google...
<fivesheep> form
 * MeaCulpa 这东西我也一知半解
<stardiviner> ok, thanks, everybody
<MeaCulpa> Dice Holding 收购`Geeknet...
<MeaCulpa> 猎头把SourceForge和Slashdot收购了...
 * MeaCulpa 如今猎头威猛
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 囡囡也用上dropbox啦
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 你的blog在哪里管理版本的
<MeaCulpa> github?
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我没有用版本管理，只是定时备份
<hamo_aha> roylez: ping
<MeaCulpa> 挺漂亮的东西，把你的template, 静态html, data目录啥的都管理起来吧...push进dropbox
 * adam8157_ 比我的漂亮太多了...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 模板在github https://github.com/lainme/dokuwiki-theme-wood
<piggybox> stardiviner:  bottle大概是最简单的支持rest的python框架了
<stardiviner> piggybox: bottle, ok, cool, I will check out it's document, but honestly, I just want to learn HTTP's GET, POST etc, not focus on python.
<MeaCulpa> lainme: page也可以放...不过没用，page要保留timestamp, rsync/tar比较靠谱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 你也玩dokuwiki?
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 不 octopress
<piggybox> stardiviner:  then just read this http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/ws-restful/
<[ub]> piggybox ⇪ t: RESTful Web services: The basics
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 恩。我每个小时备份一次pages,meta,media到dropbox。感觉已经够了。版本管理觉得没必要，内容的话wiki自己就有这功能
<stardiviner> piggybox: awesome, That's what I want. thanks very very very much
<jusss> lainme: meta是啥
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: ping
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: pong
<hamo_aha> > "adam8157_" + "ping! " * 20
<lainme> jusss: dokuwiki里的的一个目录
<[ub]> hamo_aha, adam8157_ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! p
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: ...
<jusss>  > "..." + ".." * 7
<[ub]> jusss, .................
<kevinyings> hamo_aha 你手打的，只*15个
<jusss> kevinyings: 小k对字符长度可能有限制
<kevinyings> "ha"+"mm"*7
<kevinyings> 好弱啊
<MeaCulpa> lainme: ... 那么没安全感...
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 基席呢？
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 我咋知道
<adam8157_> ...
<hamo_aha> roylez: 基席人呢？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 为什么？
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: z/vm下午面...
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 18M的大机...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 每小时备份...
<onlylove> 可是爬上来了，这几天怎么了
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 那个我认识一人 北京 z
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: aha?
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 这部门如何？
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 我认识一个在北京cstl做z的
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 窄
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 不过钱多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: hamo_aha 你们从18M挖人来作Z?
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 大机确实窄...
 * adam8157_ 我afk了 要开会
<onlylove> Z是啥？
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 我被18M挖...
<kevinyings> " " + " " * 7
<onlylove> 18M到度娘手里挖人？
<kevinyings> ""+"" = 7
<kevinyings> ""+"" * 7
<hamo_aha> > "adam8157_ " + " " + "ping!!!" * 20
<[ub]> hamo_aha, adam8157_ ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!!!ping!
<kevinyings> 18M 是什么？
<kevinyings> > "" + "" * 7
<jusss> kevinyings: 你的公司
<[ub]> kevinyings,
<kevinyings> jusss 不是
<jusss> kevinyings: 你不是18m的吗
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: ...作Z真没意思
<kevinyings> jusss 听起来很强的样子，不过没感觉
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 求详细。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 18M待遇没法和度娘比吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 这是leet语
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: Z嘛，用不断现，就是那机器有个现连到18M, 出事了18M负责解决
<kevinyings> IBM
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 永不断线~
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 应届都差不多...以后的发展，乃们升一级涨多少？
<kevinyings> 蓝色巨人，这我就很熟，18M  18摸
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 这不知道...
<jusss> kevinyings: 你不是西安18m的？
<bluezd> adam8157_: http://img1.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1711578862.jpg
<kevinyings> jusss 杭州洒
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 额...怎么会不知道...你不会还没升过吧？
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Dice Holdings收购Slashdot和SourceForge http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387475 Dice Holdings公司周二 宣布 以2000万美元现金收购Geeknet公司的在线媒体业务，其中包括科技新闻网站Slashdot、开源托管平台SourceForge，以及Linux、Unix等跨平台软件索引网站Freecode。Dice Holdings是一家人才 …
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 我当然没收过
<jusss> 记错了。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 我当然没~
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 那只好问基席了...
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 丫升的快...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 基席也没呢
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 我们都是半路拉来干活的...
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 话说谁会用IBM的Z？
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: 银行？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 银行，保险之类
<MeaCulpa> 钱多人傻
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 那些需要在线加CPU的
<hamo_aha> MeaCulpa: Z是用自己的操作系统是把？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: Z就是，你发现机器要顶不住了，打电话给18M, 丫派人过来插个抽屉进来，好，又多了几十个CPU...
<onlylove> 不是吧，你们说的是18M的Z系列……我一开始以为z是啥呢
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: en, zOS
<jusss> When I want research, I ask people to do it. That is efficient, and we have not seen any errors in it. -----Richard M Stallman  这是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: 光这个就很牛了
<imadper> jusss: 当我想要研讨的时候, 我就叫别人来一起研讨. 这样很有效率, 并且这样做没有出过啥子错. 你不给个上下文?
<jusss> imadper: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387475
<[ub]> jusss ⇪ ti: Dice Holdings收购Slashdot和SourceForge - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 这个是刚才那个新闻贴的楼主的签名
<onlylove> KK又改名了……
<jusss> ^k^才是本尊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这就是集群而已啊
<jusss> 听说18m有个research实验室，
<MeaCulpa> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2012-September/036480.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Clang as default compiler November 4th
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，都说了那个啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 总线集群
<onlylove> bsd把默认编译器换什么了？
<piggybox> clang
<xxd> irc频道能嵌入到网页里吗？
<MeaCulpa> LLVM+CLang
<onlylove> xxd: 有web客户端，论坛的那个chat就是
<MeaCulpa> xxd: 可以, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<xxd> 我想自己做个GAE论坛，能嵌入irc吗
<xxd> GAE能嵌入irc吗
<MeaCulpa> xxd: 貌似纯js都可以
<xxd> MeaCulpa, 有源代码吗
<MeaCulpa> xxd: 忘了自己google
<MeaCulpa> xxd: 刚才那网页左上角
<xxd> MeaCulpa, add webchat to your site?
<roylez> hamo_z: ｚ你妹
<onlylove> hamo还是改x吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 嗝屁了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ip被12306封了 lol
<imadper> roylez: 还没买到..
<roylez> imadper: 28的买到了
<imadper> roylez: 那挺不错了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 翻墙
<adam8157_> roylez: 我买的软卧下哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 别告诉我全公司的被你弄趴了
<imadper> adam8157_: 擦! 我硬座!
<roylez> adam8157_: ...壕
<imadper> adam8157_: 我22小时.. 都硬座了...
<adam8157_> imadper: 硬座真是忍不了
<roylez> imadper: ...
<imadper> roylez: 买不到, 没办法嘛....
<imadper> adam8157_: .... 有啥忍不了的!
<roylez> imadper: 没你这身体，有你这身体我也买硬座鸟　= =
<adam8157_> imadper: 那么多无座的 车厢里挤死
<adam8157_> roylez: 硬卧?
<imadper> roylez: 主席的身体也行呀... 完全可以一边电击, 一边享受硬座
<imadper> adam8157_: 我知道... 但是... 买不到卧铺...
<roylez> adam8157_: 硬座啊
<roylez> adam8157_: 动车
<adam8157_> roylez: 哦 那还好
<roylez> adam8157_: 有年轻人的身体我就买ｋ头硬座了
<cherrot> roylez: adam8157_ imadper  你们算什么
<cherrot> roylez: adam8157_ imadper  玩过50个小时的站票么
<imadper> cherrot: 玩过23小时的站票
<roylez> cherrot: 2货才玩50个小时的站票...
<cherrot> imadper: 44小时的火车 晚点8个小时  站回来的……
<adam8157_> roylez: +1
<cherrot> roylez: 网上买的学生票 上车换票了不给换  f*ck 12306
<imadper> cherrot: 何必呢... 直接骑自行车回去就好...
<cherrot> roylez: 只好退票换站票了
 * cherrot 乃们都是坏淫 坏淫 坏淫
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: ...
 * MeaCulpa 小时候发大水，站立过重庆到贵州
 * imadper 看到 cherrot 之后, 心情大畅, 晚上多吃一份白切鸡, 宵夜多加一份鸳鸯肠
 * MeaCulpa 人的不能撒尿
<cherrot> imadper: 你晚上和宵夜之间做什么了消耗这么多体力。。。
<palomino|working> ........
<imadper> cherrot: dota
<zhpeng> 劳资忙死了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ggarlic> 12306个渣渣，我决定汽车回家了
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<cherrot> imadper: gaoji dota
<imadper> zhpeng: 还有时间抱怨, 就说明不忙
<imadper> cherrot: 渣.......
<zhpeng> 劳资多忙蛋蛋知道，他看到了
<cherrot> zhpeng: 看到了还是搞到了？
<imadper> zhpeng: 他就知道打台球.... 难道你们是一起打台球打得太累了?
<roylez> ggarlic: 豪，有车族
<ggarlic> roylez: 长途大巴 -_-!
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 打电话啊, 12306不靠谱的
<roylez> adam8157_: 打电话，你能打进去么
<adam8157_> roylez: 能
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 95105105  石家庄市 0311 唐山市 0315 秦皇岛市 0335 邯郸市 0310 邢台市 0319 保定市 0312 张家口市 0313 承德市 0314 沧州市 0317 廊坊市 0316 衡水市 0318
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 别打北京的, 打北京铁路局的都行
<roylez> adam8157_: 你什么时候搞上铁路局的接线生大妈的？
<jyfl987> roylez: 阿蛋是花美男 搞个把大妈算什么
<adam8157_> roylez: ...
 * adam8157_ 找东西吃去
<cherrot> adam8157_: 没上班？
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 对了 回来记得给我带鱿鱼摘
<ggarlic> adam8157_: 为何如此清楚。。。
<roylez> imadper: 自动登录了200多次了
<imadper> roylez: 不是已经买到票了吗?
<imadper> roylez: 还自动登陆干啥....
<roylez> imadper: 28的，我想弄个29或者30的
<jyfl987> imadper: 做黄牛
<roylez> jyfl987: 跟身份证绑定了，黄什么牛
<imadper> roylez: 哦, 那不容易....
<roylez> imadper: 进去了 lol
<roylez> imadper: 还有8分钟3点放票
<jyfl987> roylez: 代刷么
<jyfl987> roylez: 身份证难道还有密码？
<imadper> roylez: 我也进去试试看吧...
<roylez> imadper: 丫进去没？
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 【PY】join方法是把符号都换成前面定义的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387481 ['/home/swaroop/byte', '/home/swaroop/bin'] /home/swaroop/byte /home/swaroop/bin -------------------- source = ['/home/swaroop/byte', '/home/swaroop/bin]' print ' '.join(source) ---------------------- 我的意思是要要怎样理解这个方法 …
<hamo_z> roylez: 抢票席
<imadper> roylez: 没...
<roylez> hamo_z: 1156一出来就只有15张卧铺了，z27直接全空
<gebjgd> 有抽hon的么
<archl> gebjgd: 抽 savage xr
<roylez> gebjgd: 怎么抽？
<gebjgd> archl: 那个没意思
<gebjgd> roylez: 装了就能抽
<gebjgd> roylez: 跨平台的dota
<roylez> gebjgd: 哦，那个渣...
<gebjgd> roylez: 我觉得还好
<roylez> gebjgd: 我装过，进去玩了第一把，进一个号称啥人都欢迎的游戏，然后打了几分钟，就有人说要踢了我，还说什么 I hate noobs ...
<roylez> gebjgd: 然后我就把这游戏卸了，专心三国杀
<gebjgd> roylez: 哈哈
 * lainme 数学系的人都旅游去了么。我的集群帐号还没开
<roylez> lainme: 自己架啊
<roylez> lainme: 我都架过
<lainme> roylez: 没机器啊。
<roylez> lainme: 随便一台台式机...
<lainme> roylez: 没这个预算
<roylez> lainme: 找老板的时候到了
<lainme> roylez: 我们整个组都用数学系的集群，和自备电脑
<roylez> lainme: 工作没给配台式机么？
<lainme> roylez: 没
<roylez> lainme: 我以前只知道 social science 的不给配...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lainme 就和Big BAng Theory里一样，Engineering的在Science那里不值一提,资源都控制在Science那陀人手里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我当年是横跨 engineering 和 science
<MeaCulpa> 加州理工理论物理学家霸占集群，小小的Engineer根本不敢言语
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你是英国体系的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国体系的,Engineering 的就是洗试管
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 霍金都要跑到美国
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我是science的。但不是数学系，帐号每年要更新一下
<MeaCulpa> 美国的理论物理学家地位崇高...尽管他们中99%是拿超级计算机在算死循环...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: -_-!去花花他们
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 死循环，这么坑定
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死循环算不上
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我记得有一集Howard就出卖了色相...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他们算的是小数点后面的十几位，指望能够产生量变
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 再等4分钟哥就可以付款了，到时候咱就是双票哥了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我摸的超算进年最大卖点是省电，不是速度...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可见美国投资者也知道钱是有去无回，能节约多少是多少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忘了跟蛤蟆说nasa都不用Z
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 很多超算用PC甚至win跑nvidia gpu
<MeaCulpa> 但是我摸的远比他们省电...NASA显然不考虑省电，NASA只要放出个假新闻，全球油价就波动了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说Z...一房间的Z恐怕性能还不如一柜子P, 一桌X
<roylez> ...
<gebjgd> 美国人就喜欢用快机器取代好的算法
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 这样大家都有钱赚，何乐而不为
<roylez> gebjgd: 死德国佬又喷米国人。你们2战赢了么
<gebjgd> .........
<palomino|working> ......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二战完全是Hitler一人责任吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果和苏联不翻脸，就是全世界国家社会主义乌托邦了
<onlylove> 不是，为啥要打二战啊
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 北漂必备
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 德国xp刷的太快，GM不给升级，只好打
<onlylove> adam8157_: 啥东西北漂必备的
<onlylove> nasa不用z用啥呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: NASA不需要永不当机
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用龙芯
<onlylove> gebjgd: 可不可以不这样
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我说的是事实
<[ub]> 新 西北校区 • 西安建筑科技大学ubuntu交流群 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387484 54807031 离开学校了，在学校刚开始接触linux很困难，现在想想，学校应该有这样的交流平台，希望还在学校的同学，可以宣传一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 spring123 — 2012-09-19 15:19
<gebjgd> onlylove: 龙芯价格便宜 量又足
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 华为连个 url 的正则都写不好
<gebjgd> onlylove: 散发的热量又可以供暖
<onlylove> gebjgd: mips就好，龙芯还是算了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你怎知？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每次手机银行付款的链接都不能正确标识
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 胡乱escape了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没冤枉他吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 总是最后少5位
<MeaCulpa> urlencode其实可以不判断，全字符encode
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞得我不能手机里面点了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 电脑吧
<MeaCulpa> 便宜无好货
<MeaCulpa> Android手机居然是最需要舍得花钱的...
<onlylove> 主席手机不是n9么，怎么会便宜呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 你换了华为什么手机?
<onlylove> 换华为了？
<roylez> gebjgd: u8825d
 * adam8157_ 求赠送 Galaxy Nexus
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 卖屁股
<gebjgd> roylez: 你这个一般啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 屏幕不行
<gebjgd> roylez: 好歹买个u9500啊
 * MeaCulpa 求赠pre3
<MeaCulpa> webos太舒服了
<roylez> gebjgd: ç©·
<gebjgd> roylez: 装
<gebjgd> roylez: 把你的n9卖给一个傻冒不就行了
 * adam8157_ 求赠送 Galaxy Nexus
<bcao> w我出10快 ：）
<imadper> +1毛
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_hamo  早
<roylez> gebjgd: 你买，2500卖
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: fxxk你妹
 * adam8157_ 求赠送 Galaxy Nexus
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 我真有个妹妹... 你娶不?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 壕莫装
<gebjgd> roylez: 那我真是傻了 nokia的垃圾挺多300软民屄
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 有阿蛋和罗姐漂亮么？
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 说你丫眼光真低好呢, 还是说你丫性取向真奇怪好呢?!
 * adam8157_ 再卖俩人再说
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 放PP...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 卖我吧...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 求被卖
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 节操...
<gebjgd> imadper: 我要
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你不要度娘了？
<gebjgd> imadper: 妹子多大了
<imadper> gebjgd: 比我还小一岁...
<gebjgd> imadper: 不错
<gebjgd> imadper: 有照片么
<imadper> gebjgd: 你在德国, 还是算了
<gebjgd> imadper: 怕什么
<imadper> gebjgd: 这个真没有
<imadper> gebjgd: 你还是直接找 hamo_fxxk_gfw 吧
<gebjgd> imadper: 那怎么验货?
<jusss> gebjgd: 你都有老婆了要毛妹子
<gebjgd> jusss: 你管呢
<imadper> gebjgd: 我有hamo的欲照
<jusss> gebjgd: 你个淫夫。。。
<gebjgd> imadper: 我对男人没有兴趣
<imadper> gebjgd: ...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: hss招python
<roylez> adam8157_: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17103680471&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1348041500_410_509564685
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 【一淘专享价】 包邮 淘豆牛肉干-台湾零食 沙嗲牛肉粒 特价-tmall.com天猫
<roylez> adam8157_: vip 9.92
<adam8157_> roylez: 牛肉粒, 不知道为什么有人喜欢这种不过瘾的东西
<roylez> adam8157_: 便宜
<imadper> adam8157_: roylez 你们弱爆了...  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.69f745&id=8327850846&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 5件包邮月盛斋五香酱牛肉清真北京特产美食零食品 北京小吃牛肉-tmall.com天猫
<zhangjg> 现在大家用的比较多的翻墙工具是什么啊？
<jusss> ssh
<roylez> imadper: 你也不看看价格差别
<adam8157_> 美国机票
<imadper> roylez: 我给你还有 adam8157_ 推荐的时候, 从来不看价格的... 帮你们省钱, 是对壕的侮辱...
<jusss> adam8157_: 你肉身翻墙过没
<zhangjg> 求推荐翻墙工具
<adam8157_> jusss: 没
<imadper> 坐火车直接去香港了...
<imadper> 轻松+愉快
<imadper> 米国机票太贵...
<jusss> adam8157_: 你们公司不是德国的吗，不会去德国培训吗
<zhangjg> 求翻墙工具
<imadper> zhangjg: ssh..
<zhangjg> ssh？
<imadper> adam8157_: 我擦, 你在德国公司?
<zhangjg> imadper: 如何做到？
<imadper> zhangjg: google一查一大把..
<roylez> adam8157_: 你们的的实习生很不想话啊，一句话骂了俩城管
<zhangjg> 谷歌打不开啊
<adam8157_> jusss: 美国公司
<roylez> jusss: 火星公司
<jusss> adam8157_: rh是美国公司？
<adam8157_> roylez: 尽管教训, 孩子就交给你了
<adam8157_> jusss: 废话
<roylez> adam8157_: 我想看你揍
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 又忽悠我...不是不招了么？
<adam8157_> roylez: 我懒得认证...
<doNotKickMe> roylez: 我哪里有骂城管~ 壕也算骂?~
<jusss> adam8157_: 我一直以为rh是德国的。。。
<jusss> adam8157_: 那是不是有德国的公司发行linux的
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> jusss: suse
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> jusss: novell
<doNotKickMe> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 对了, 你干吗不去novell做开发?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 贵帽真心屌爆...career的页面又变了
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> doNotKickMe: 哪有？
<doNotKickMe> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 那边不是在招人吗?
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 哦
<doNotKickMe> hamo_fxxk_gfw: senior software developer
<bluezd> adam8157_: 明天 tech talk 是否有些不合适
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> doNotKickMe: ...
<adam8157_> bluezd: 没有不合适啊
<doNotKickMe> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 适合你这种高端玩家, 简称`高玩`
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> bluezd: 你做tech talk?
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 不是
<bluezd> adam8157_: Ambassador Program Lunch and Learn
<adam8157_> bluezd: 有必要听那个么... 无聊的紧
<bluezd> adam8157_: 关键是 Lunch 啊
<adam8157_> bluezd: 节操, 几块钱的午饭你在意什么
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> bluezd: 壕莫装
<adam8157_> bluezd: 不符合壕的身份
 * bluezd 我不是壕 hamo_fxxk_gfw adam8157_ 
<bluezd> adam8157_: BTW 啥是节操？
<adam8157_> bluezd: holiday fxxk
<bluezd> adam8157_: 节操帝
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> bluezd: fxxking defence
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 那是操守
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 节操帝
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 拜节操帝
 * bluezd 你们在说什么，我听不懂
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 壕莫装！
 * adam8157_ 真想打人 妈的
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 拜暴躁节操帝！
 * adam8157_ fxxking stupid asshole
<roylez> 怎么回事...???
<adam8157_> roylez: 心情不好啊主席 世界还没有大同
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 桌面显示异常，不能显示图标，求大神解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387486 在ubuntu桌面出错前，打不开文件夹。侧边栏的功能失效。请各位帮忙解决一下，谢过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 beikejinmiao — 2012-09-19 16:07
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez: 心情不好啊主席...要面试了怕怕
<jusss> 据说国外linux很普及呀，尤其是德国
<roylez> hamo_fxxk_gfw: http://divshot.com/
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 不是今天下午面么
<bluezd> roylez: 心情不好啊主席 ... 烦啊
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 5点
<roylez> bluezd: 给钱！
<adam8157_> bluezd: hamo_fxxk_gfw 神码时候聚聚吃烧烤喝酒吧
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez: 你又想换框架....
<adam8157_> bluezd: hamo_fxxk_gfw 既然心情都不好
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 同意啊壕
<roylez> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 没，他们也是bootstrap
 * bluezd 同意
<doNotKickMe> adam8157_: 要是能在十一去, 那我也去
<adam8157_> doNotKickMe: 十一回家
<roylez> adam8157_: 同意...
<doNotKickMe> adam8157_: 哦...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez: 对，build on bootstrap...
<roylez> adam8157_: 能寄我一份么
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez: 来帝都就给你留一份
<adam8157_> roylez: 来帝都吧
<roylez> hamo_fxxk_gfw adam8157_ 都没良心啊
 * imadper 安全了吧...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 没看到蛋蛋已经绿帽在身了么？
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 我还没来得及跟你道别....
<jusss> imadper: 你可以跟他一起去呀。。。
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> ...
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 我心情也不好...
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: .... 何必嘞... 你都知道他有帽子
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw T_T
<pikanso> hello
<imadper> .
<pikanso> catch of the day: http://i.imgur.com/2DpqP.jpg
<adam8157_> bluezd: hamo_fxxk_gfw nnnd, 我要是辞职, 理由就写"公司傻逼太多"
<[ub]> pikanso, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<roylez> adam8157_: do not burn bridge behind ...
<adam8157_> roylez: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206458.htm
<bluezd> adam8157_: 息怒，息怒
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: ...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你现在在18m家里?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 木有，电话面试...
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 不用笔试?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只有民工职位才笔试
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 一切有笔试的我都直接拒绝
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 百度/腾讯都有笔试... 校招...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 校招不一样
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 人家放出一个后台开发的职位, 2k个人去考...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 都面会死人的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 校招确实恐怖
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 大公司会狠狠筛选毕业生，培养N年，然后再找社会上三教九流的来干活
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 一般美大企自己培养的人是不够的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我只见过日企有能力完全靠毕业生慢慢作的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 日企... 不太想去..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 日企校招往往只是相面，进来从头培养
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 日企培养员工的决心美企完全不能比
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那天看到一个笑话, 看见用ruby的程序员就打....
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> MeaCulpa: 相面？要长得想小泽还是苍老师么？
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 你居然藐视主席！
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez: 主席，这小伙你看着办吧
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 擦, 一个笑话而已...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> [16:28] <imadper> MeaCulpa: 那天看到一个笑话, 看见用ruby的程序员就打....
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你妹
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw lol
<MeaCulpa> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 不是，说不清，我那时候毕业，也就是面试官和我一轮闲聊就进去了
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 像松岛老师
<MeaCulpa> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 面试官是副总，毕业生完全不问技术，只要看着顺眼就可以了，总有岗位可以作
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我们楼下有日立, 不知道干啥的
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 硬盘
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 楼下做硬盘的?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> MeaCulpa: 不过说实话，国内的毕业生，还不如白纸...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 嗯...
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 只做硬盘? 硬件?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 貌似是...反正是计算机这口的日立
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: http://www.sony.com.cn/careers/campus/japan/content_18.html
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y Job Openings information - 索尼日本校园招聘 - Sony China Career Portal
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 这个霸气了!
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 国内招人, 直接去日本工作....
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你翻墙的好机会呀!
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 快点儿投!
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: ...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 我又不像你那么爱看片...
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 一睹众女星风采
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 去日本干吗...
<gebjgd> imadper: 需要日语水平的
<gebjgd> imadper: 不是说想去就去的
<imadper> gebjgd: 我没看要求, 我随便说说, 调戏一下 hamo_fxxk_gfw 的
<gebjgd> imadper: 去日本比在兲朝工作还是强多了
<gebjgd> imadper: 钱多
<imadper> gebjgd: 这个不了解.... 对日本完全不了解....
<gebjgd> imadper: 我同学在日本工作4年多额
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> gebjgd: 但是日本花销也大啊
<gebjgd> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 挣的还多呢
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> gebjgd: 尤其东京什么的，物价死贵
<gebjgd> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 帝都花销就不大?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> gebjgd: 比不要东京，远远比不上
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 乐天每年都在去日本的system eng...你不去？
<gebjgd> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 是啊 薪水还比不上呢
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 还培训日语，以后就能看懂情节了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_fxxk_gfw: imadper 日立？ title是啥？就光Hitachi?
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 乐天是啥? 韩国那个?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 日本最大的电商，类似于中国淘宝的地位
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 去呀!
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 人家要吗?!
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: system eng 是干嘛的?
<gebjgd> imadper: 系统工程师
<imadper> gebjgd: 系统工程师这个我也能翻译出来...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 系统工程师嘛...而且不用真去成，据说去听宣讲什么的就有礼品拿
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: .... 翻译一下有意义吗... 要解释呀....
<gebjgd> imadper: 系统维护 开发
<imadper> gebjgd: 考虑.
<gebjgd> imadper: 说白了就是 SA + SE
<imadper> gebjgd: 可以考虑
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 可以考虑
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 就冲这个以后能看懂情节, 也不错
<gebjgd> imadper: 显然啊 学东西 还能找个日本妞
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> 。。。
<gebjgd> imadper: 生活水平大幅度提高
<imadper> gebjgd: 日本妹子质量高?
<gebjgd> imadper: 生活水平
<gebjgd> imadper: 你不知道日本的生活水平和欧洲一样高?
<gebjgd> imadper: 你到了日本买个新手机和电脑 轻松的很
<imadper> gebjgd: 不喜欢那些繁文缛节.
<gebjgd> imadper: 说什么呢
<gebjgd> imadper: 什么繁文缛节?
<imadper> gebjgd: 日本啥的, 不是礼节特别多吗?
<gebjgd> imadper: 你不按照做就好了
<gebjgd> imadper: 直接推倒在床上就好了
<gebjgd> imadper: 大家都懂得
<gebjgd> imadper: 通俗易懂
<imadper> gebjgd: 我擦, 我是说上班的时候...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> 。。。
<gebjgd> imadper: 上班 写你代码就好了
<gebjgd> imadper: 要毛繁文缛节
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 上班的时候也可以直接推倒...你肯定在某些电影里看过这个情节
<gebjgd> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 正解
<imadper> gebjgd: hamo_fxxk_gfw ....
<gebjgd> imadper: 那就表示你要高升了
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你又不去?
<gebjgd> imadper: 和女上司搞  你受益无穷啊
<imadper> gebjgd: 你看 hamo_fxxk_gfw , 过几年和 李彦宏一搞, 也可以受益无穷
 * imadper 又黑 hamo_fxxk_gfw 了...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 啥不去？
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 去乐天呀
<gebjgd> imadper: 日本工作确实可以考虑 又不是去北朝鲜
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 北朝鲜更好一些吧... 短期的话...
<gebjgd> imadper: 好什么?
<imadper> gebjgd: 过去之后, 别人都穷, 你直接是富人级别的
<gebjgd> imadper: 傻 那你能挣到钱?
<gebjgd> imadper: 要得就是你过去 别人都富 你穷
<gebjgd> imadper: 这样你的生活水平才能提高
<imadper> gebjgd: 那我现在已经是这样了...
<jusss> gebjgd: 北朝鲜是朝鲜吧。。。金同学的家
<gebjgd> imadper: 看环境
<imadper> gebjgd: 我到了rh, 所有人都富, 就我穷...
<gebjgd> imadper: 西朝鲜这地方 确实可以让你生活水平提高 但是没有去发达国家来的迅速
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> imadper: 壕莫装！
<imadper> gebjgd: 这倒是
<gebjgd> imadper: 就是小心别上访啊 别买日货啊
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 装你妹... 我工资最低....
<gebjgd> imadper: 那天直接被打落18层地狱了
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 看av都没人管...
<gebjgd> imadper: 起码你到了发达国家 你的月薪能让你马上进入中层
<jusss> imadper: 你们那真好，
<gebjgd> imadper: 兲朝难
<jusss> adam8157_: 你们那原来看av都没人管
<imadper> jusss: 你语文真渣
<imadper> jusss: 错了, 是理解能力
<jusss> imadper: 恩，语文一直60左右
<MeaCulpa> ,
<imadper> jusss: 满分1k那种把
<jusss> imadper: 不是，满分150,一直是60
<jusss> imadper: 高考语文考了90好像，平时一直60-70,考过45
 * imadper hamo_fxxk_gfw 你不觉得ulk的中文版翻译的真渣吗?! 一端三行的话, 我读了好久了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你可以了，我高考没及格
 * imadper 高考英语不及格....
<jusss> MeaCulpa: win开不了机，提示注册表文件损坏或丢失，能解决吗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不能
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 干嘛老问我这种那么牛的问题 。。。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那只能重装？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 因为你是大牛呀。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 重装 和 ubuntu一样
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那硬盘的数据能搞出来不
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 里面有好几G的珍藏呀
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这应该可以吧，随便起个系统挂上就是
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 为啥用MD就是土豪
<adam8157_> zhpeng: mdè´µ
<gebjgd> md? 壕
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 才几百而已
<DickServices> imadper: 高考语文及格线
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 扯
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 流行的时候3000
<zhpeng> gebjgd, 我了个擦
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387489 各位大侠，我研究ubuntu系统已经有一个多月了，想练习练习java，可下载eclipse之后，就显示了空间不足，我就寻思能不能把我的双系统里面的Xp直接删掉，可我不知道怎么删，望各位指点迷津！不甚感激 统计信息:  …
<zhpeng> gebjgd, adam8157_ 我表示，这是王简的东西。。。
<zhpeng> gebjgd, adam8157_ 是遗物
<adam8157_> zhpeng: 你俩好机油啊, 传给你
<gebjgd> adam8157_: +1
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 遗产给了牙套，牙套遗产给了我
 * DickServices 吃饭去
 * MeaCulpa 没有vim连email都不会写了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: tb
 * MeaCulpa 没vim完全不能控制textwidth
<adam8157_> zhpeng: 你们关系真复杂
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 这是所谓良好的同事关系
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 这这种俗人，不懂。
<adam8157_> zhpeng: 确实不懂, 贵组真乱
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 。。。
<jusss> frame是啥意思
<savr> how are the riots going?
<savr> I am not Japanese
<savr> please don't nuke me
<ggarlic> savr: 你猜
<gebjgd> savr: 这是机器人?
<DickServices> savr: the riots are over
<savr> DickServices: internet rumour was saying the big ones would be today
<savr> and they smash the car of US military visitor
<DickServices> savr: at least these riots are not reported by news paper/tv/news websites
<imadper> jusss: 通常翻译成 帧
<if_else> bye
 * imadper 
 * imadper 吃饭. 纠结吃啥... 以及要不要回实验室...
<savr> yeah assuming most people just went to work
<savr> even the crazies couldn't riot
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何获取网络连接上的时间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387492 在windows 中可以看到网络连接的持续时间，但在ubuntu 如何来获取这个时间呢，谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 21grams — 2012-09-19 17:26
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 面试完成》。
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 貌似我现在跟中国人说英语会紧张的厉害...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 如何
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 不知道啊...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 面试这东西，又没结果...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 感觉呢? 另外他们是做什么的
<onlylove> 最讨厌和中国人讲英文，特别是对方是湖北人的时候
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 就是z/vm...3个team...一个是io驱动，一个是管理，一个是tcp/ip
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 管理?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 系统管理...
<onlylove> hamo要离开百度不成？
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 还是没懂
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 就是z/vm的一些系统管理工具，通过调用z/vm的接口...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 那没意思, 要是我 我就选IO
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 额...我傻了...我直接说我不太喜欢做驱动...T_T
<onlylove> 为啥不是tcp/ip
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 为啥? IO不好么
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 偏见，觉得驱动没creative
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 这里头哪个是creative的?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: ...
<onlylove> 求hamo把amd的显卡驱动creative下
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 所以说我傻了么...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> onlylove: 不用AMD家的显卡...
 * adam8157_ 擦, fs的代码牵一发而动全身, 老子就想改点点东西, 但是不都看完是写不好的....
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 这里头明显最好的是IO
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 而且貌似他们就是想让我做IP
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: io
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你个2, 求职的时候着啥急否
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 我最后补了一句我也不是那么不想做io...只是觉得如果有其他的更好...不知道管用不...
<onlylove> io很多时候影响服务器的性能
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 我不知道啊...他们最后才说的...先问我为啥不想做驱动...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: ...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 希望能管用...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 要不我就白面了...
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 怎么说你呢
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: band几?
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 忘了问了...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 我还记得要问这个呢...
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 结果忘了
<adam8157_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 说你啥好呢
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> adam8157_: 太年轻了...
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 最少得是band6吧
<xxd_> 我在gae上安装论坛，注册recaptcha时要输入域名，这个域名是什么啊
<xxd_> 是不是  XXXX.appstore.com
<xxd_> XXX.appspot.com
<xxd_> 是不是就是我要上传到的网址？
<archl> |-)
<archl> 做饭。
<xxd_> 有人解决下吗
<xxd_> 注册recaptcha时域名怎么填？
<xxd_> 填要上传的gae地址码
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> jusss: 应届生就是band6
<xxd_> 那如果我的gae绑定域名的话，这个地址还有效吗
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 那你再高点
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> jusss: 能不能去还不一定呢》。。
<jusss> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 去了就能和壕席肉身搞基了
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> jusss: 他在魔都...
<xxd_> hamo_fxxk_gfw, 去哪？
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> xxd_: 去吃饭了要
<xxd_> hamo_fxxk_gfw, 哦
<archl> daf3707: 好久没看你活动了
<archl> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 小蛤蟆。
 * hamo_fxxk_gfw 拜罗姐！
<daf3707> archl: 是啊，最近事多啊
 * archl 拜拜 hamo
<archl> daf3707: 面对这种情况，我。。。说不出话。
<daf3707> archl: 最近上的少了，攒了一堆活……下了，回家吃饭，8
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez_: 壕都到家了...
<archl> hamo_fxxk_gfw:    http://i.imgur.com/0RWye.jpg
<roylez_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: .
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> archl: 不明觉厉
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez_: 被贵摸的人坑了啊
<roylez_> hamo_fxxk_gfw: linphone？
<archl> roylez_ http://i.imgur.com/0RWye.jpg 这是啥
<hamo_fxxk_gfw> roylez_: 还在公司呢》。。
<roylez_> archl: 石英
<CyrusYzGTt> / 好多結晶啊，，
<archl> roylez_ hamo_fxxk_gfw 如果碰到这个，别迟疑，拔出来，是蓝宝石。
<roylez_> archl: 傻小子
<archl> roylez_ 。
<CyrusYzGTt> https://class.coursera.org/maththink-2012-001/lecture/13
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<jianghu> 又安静下来了啊
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • BioWare的共同创始人退休 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387498 来源：http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67596&fromuid=65210 来自BioWare的博客：“今天，BioWare的共同创始人Ray Muzyka和Greg Zeschuk已宣布他们从BioWare退休。” 《龙腾世纪2》也许是被憎恶的游戏，《质量 …
<archl> 糖+香油作为主要调料
<onlylove> archl: twitter和微博差不多的东西吧？
<archl> onlylove: 应该是吧。
<archl> 哦你；
<archl> onlylove: 没用过微博
<onlylove> archl: 我两个都没用过，不过国内的渣浪据说很和谐
<onlylove> archl: 应该是一个东西http://www.williamlong.info/archives/1990.html
<[ub]> onlylove,啥网址y 新浪微博和Twitter的区别-月光博客
<archl> onlylove: 功能应该差不多
<archl> onlylove: 不过 差别之一就是——twitter 你不注册，也能看。
<onlylove> archl: 国内网络环境比较复杂……嗯……就这样
<archl> 香油也是油。
<archl> 老外就没研究过香油的成分。
<archl> 哇。馒头用香油熏香了很不错啊。
<archl> 把馒头放在焖熟的菜上。
<archl> 嗯嗯。
<archl> fiv
<archl> fivesheep: 我怎么好久好久没见你说话了
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_gfw: 你是蛤蟆?
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于bcd引导和grub引导的问题，求大神帮忙啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387527 我现在电脑时由bcd引导进入的，进入Bcd引导可以选择ubuntu或者win7，如果此时再选择ubuntu则会进入grub引导，选win7则又跳回bcd引导，求大神帮忙怎么让我直接进入grub引导，选win7能进入w …
<cfy> imadper: 在么，能看下vpn.ofan.me现在能用么？
<imadper> 恩, 稍等
<cfy> imadper: 我好像突然连不上去了T_T
<cfy> imadper: 不知道是不是我这里的网络问题。
<savr> any interesting riots today?
<imadper> cfy: 是你那里的问题吧
<cfy> imadper: 我这里是提示time out
<imadper> cfy: 我这里暂时正常
<cfy> imadper: 难道到了晚上就不能连了？
<cfy> imadper: 这太坑了
<imadper> cfy: 我现在还能连...
<cfy> imadper: 目前只会vpn越狱。。。os x 上面。。
<cfy> ofan: 在不在？貌似vpn不能连了？
<imadper> ofan: 蹦出来
<imadper> cfy: 你没了sawfish, 不会不习惯吗?
<imadper> cfy: 我现在都习惯C-j e 就会跳转到emacs了...
<cfy> imadper: 你这里是啥提示？我这里是timeout sending config-requests
<imadper> cfy: 我这里直接说failed to connect
<cfy> imadper: ......这个么，因为有个bar,点emacs图标也会跳到emacs,所以还能凑合吧
<imadper> cfy: C-j f 就是firefox... C-j k 就是关...
<cfy> imadper: ....关来干什么？
<imadper> cfy: C-j s 类似 emacs的 C-x 2
<imadper> cfy: 总有东西是你想要关了的呀
<imadper> cfy: 我内存小~
<cfy> imadper: 一直开着。哈哈
<imadper> cfy: .....
<cfy> imadper: ....T_T
<imadper> cfy: 我内存小, 吃不消....
<cfy> imadper: 我mac内存也笑了。。
<imadper> cfy: 16G比较能接受
<cfy> imadper: 我mac内存也小了。。。本来gentoo 8G根本用不掉，全是cache
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我一直觉得8g不够看得
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cherrot> cfy, imadper 乃们这些壕
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用unetbootin安装kubuntu,开机grub rescue. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387528 原本是win7和debian6双系统，debian6网络出问题吧，就重新用unetbootin把kubuntu12.04烧在u盘上，覆盖debian硬盘安装kubuntu完成重启后出现unknown file system.用ext4和btrfs安了两次都是这样，用了网上的许 …
<cfy> cherrot: ......
<imadper> cherrot: 给你推荐一首歌: 猜猜寻
<cfy> imadper: 说，你内存多大？
<imadper> cfy: 2M
<cherrot> cfy, 和 imadper 大象一样大 lol
<cfy> imadper: 2M?L2么？
<imadper> cfy: 内存
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我没有L2... 我的l1 16k
<cfy> imadper: 骗人。。。你又不是EE.哪来的2M?
<imadper> cfy: 512Mb
<imadper> cherrot: 下班没?
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cherrot> imadper, 今天下班早～  你不会没下班吧。。
<imadper> cherrot: 劳资在广州...
<cherrot> imadper, 噢对 我给忘了
<imadper> cfy: 坏人!
<cherrot> imadper, 开题了？ 你不是说你dead了么
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 我现在处于诈尸状态中.
<cherrot> imadper, 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 为啥我的i5没写l1?
<cfy> imadper: 只有l2和l3?
<imadper> cfy: 没有吧...
<imadper> lol
<imadper> cfy: 你买到假i5了~
<imadper> cfy: amtel i5
<cfy> imadper: 买啥假。。。我说我在wikipedia上看。。
<imadper> cfy: cherrot 你说, 改一下ext2, 然后让所有的inode都逻辑拷贝到内存里, 专门用来存放大量小文件, 会省去很多寻道时间, 有没有用?
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 估计是没写吧... 肯定有l1呀...
<imadper> cfy: 快去买一个5gl1的cup玩玩.
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cherrot> imadper, 乃太gaoji了   不过掉电的话呢？
<cfy> imadper: 直接在tmpfs上建个就可以了吧
<DickServices> imadper: tmpfs
<cherrot> imadper, 这歌那里好听了？
<imadper> cherrot: 你听的谁唱的?
<cherrot> cfy, tmpfs  专门存易矢临时数据的？
<cherrot> imadper, 应该听谁唱的。。。。？
<imadper> cfy: cherrot 毛呀, 我是储存在硬盘上面的... 然后每次把所有的inode信息逻辑拷贝到内存里...
<imadper> cherrot: 张学友
<imadper> cherrot: 错了, 我让你听得啥?
<DickServices> imadper: 参见free的buffer和cache
<cherrot> imadper, 猜猜寻  擦咧
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 猜猜寻呀... 那是陈奕迅...
<imadper> cherrot: 刚貌似我想说的是别的...
<imadper> cherrot: 小城大事, 张学友
<cherrot> imadper, 小白问一下 linux系统的cache存的是什么？
<imadper> cherrot: 快去听.
<cherrot> imadper, 擦 你妹
<cherrot> imadper, 又没有亮点
<imadper> cherrot: 这得看是啥的cache就存的是啥
<cfy> imadper: 换ssd
<cherrot> imadper, 如何请求得到cache呢？
<cfy> 怎么看cpu具体型号呢？
<imadper> cherrot: 你自己写程序需要缓存?
<imadper> cherrot: 就是内存喽...
<imadper> cfy: 考虑中.
<cfy> sysctl -a|grep cpu
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 256的现在不到1k了
<cfy> imadper: 换air吧，自带ssd
<cherrot> cfy, /proc/cpuinfo ?
<imadper> cfy: 我有8k, 绝对不买air
<imadper> cherrot: os x也有proc呀?
<cfy> cherrot: os x呢？不是linux
<cfy> imadper: 没
<cfy> imadper: 那你买啥，话说你钱咋花的
<cherrot> imadper, 哦
<imadper> cfy: 我有8k, 肯定买别的电脑
<cfy> imadper: 好吧。
 * cherrot 我有8k就租个好点的房子…………
<imadper> cherrot: 渣!
<imadper> 撤
<cfy> cherrot: 可怜的企鹅
<cherrot> cfy, 嗯。。握爪。。
<cfy> 🐧
<imadper> cherrot: 掉电也不怕呀... 毕竟是要同步到硬盘的东西呀.
<cfy> 能看见这个么？
<cherrot> imadper, 帝都壕别打岔
<cherrot> cfy, 能
<cfy> imadper: ups
<cfy> cherrot: 擦，我这里自己问题，看不见。。。只有输入的时候能看见。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 你不会刚看到我发的那个掉电的消息把。。
<imadper> cfy: 太重了, 现在ups不贵. 运费贵
<imadper> cherrot: 早看到了.
<cherrot> imadper, 京东呗
 * cherrot 还以为又LAG了
<imadper> cherrot: 之前给你回复了, 你没说话
<cherrot> imadper, 没看到 lol
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cherrot: 出气儿的眼睛
<cherrot> imadper, 这歌有亮点么？
<imadper> cherrot: 听歌, 好听就好, 要亮点干嘛...
<imadper> cherrot: 要亮点, 听凤凰传奇去
<cherrot> imadper, 没亮点 没槽点  那还听个毛  roylez_ roylez
<fhmdgxs> 好久没来了， 还是那么几个人说话啊
<cherrot> imadper, 现在较喜欢听 我爸刚弄死他
<imadper> cherrot: 行, 你要亮点, 我给你: 一炮打到天亮
<imadper> cherrot: http://open.tv.sohu.com/play.do?api_key=4a62c00db90213d0f54115e0b3ab5535&format=json&vid=413822&cid=1300   cfy
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 视频：《云南山歌》一炮打你到天亮-高清正版在线观看-搜狐视频
 * cherrot 豆瓣电台的乐库不更新么 擦
<cherrot> imadper, 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 没装flash算了
<fhmdgxs> cherrot: 豆瓣电台的mms地址知道怎么搞出来么
<cherrot> fhmdgxs, 你确定是mms ?
<fhmdgxs> http, rstp都行， 关键咋搞到啊
<fhmdgxs> 我现在想用个通用的网络收音机去听电台， s60v3系统上没有豆瓣fm的客户端
<cherrot> fhmdgxs, 有个chrome插件 不知开元否
 * cherrot 擦 sunpinyin怎么越用越难用了
<fhmdgxs> 开元盛世
<imadper> cherrot: 有亮点吗?
<cherrot> imadper, 没 没有 我爸刚弄死他 带感
<cfy> imadper: os x 的say比linux的espeak好用
<imadper> cherrot: 点改?
<imadper> cfy: 这个东西你要来干嘛?
<imadper> cfy: 学标准发音??????
<cfy> imadper: 有用啊。
<cfy> imadper: intel的turbo boost看上去很nb的样子
<imadper> cfy: linux下面还有能发音粤语的呢.
<cherrot> cfy, apple研发的？
<cfy> imadper: 我air的cpu是低点的。。。我去。。
<cfy> cherrot: imadper: 高级。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 也是espeak吧
<imadper> cherrot: 不是
<cherrot> imadper, 那是啥？
<imadper> cherrot: 你的espeak能说粤语?
<imadper> cherrot: 我得找找, 刚来广东的时候用过
<cherrot> imadper, espeak有粤语的
<imadper> cherrot: 是嘛? 这么gaoji
<cherrot> imadper, 才疏学浅只知道festival和espeak :(:(:(
<imadper> cherrot: 这东西知道都没用
 * imadper 想吃月盛斋的红烧牛腱..........
<cherrot> imadper, 其它的都是用webservice或者专有软件了吧？
<imadper> cherrot: cmuSphinx 能语音识别+发声.不过发声貌似也是调用的espeak
<imadper> cherrot: 识别的话, 是自己的引擎, 然后你自己配置字典/语音模型/语言模型
<imadper> cherrot: 你们腾讯还不来个语音导航?
<cherrot> imadper, sphinx是语音识别，发声用的竟然不是festival……
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国人太牛B了
<adam8157> roylez_: 啷个了
<roylez_> adam8157: 电击腹部...
<cherrot> imadper, 没技术。。。
<imadper> cherrot: sphinx貌似能调用很多.
<adam8157> roylez_: 你被电了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩...
<adam8157> roylez_: huh?
<imadper> roylez_: 疼吗这玩意?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 那个网站是叫 loli.lu 吧
<roylez_> imadper: 可以自己调节强度
<cherrot> GNUdog, 关闭了已经
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那个关了, 因为被迅雷补了
<roylez_> imadper: 我现在用的是7级
<GNUdog> cherrot: adam8157 好吧
<imadper> roylez_: 总觉得不太安全的样子, 你别开得太猛...
<roylez_> imadper: 等着我秒杀比利吧
<imadper> roylez_: 哔哩哔哩里面的比利?
<roylez_> imadper: .
<imadper> roylez_: 乖乖去做两头起好了...
<roylez_> imadper: level 99级可调
<imadper> cfy: flash for mac不是有嘛? 为啥你不装?
<roylez_> imadper: 继续加...
<imadper> roylez_: 悠着点儿...
<cherrot> roylez_, transmission 不能手动从节点断开？
<GNUdog> 发愁怎么下电驴的东西了。。
<cfy> imadper: 懒得装。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<roylez_> imadper: 20级了
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 不疼吗?
<roylez_> 没有不舒服就可以往上调
<roylez_> imadper: 现在就是麻，身上发热
<imadper> roylez_: .... 何必嘞.. 为了腹肌而已嘛..
<roylez_> imadper: 腹肌是搞基把妹必备
<fhmdgxs> roylez_: 啥玩意， 网站电击？
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么被电击的
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 那个玩儿
<adam8157> roylez_: 收到了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 800转你一只？
<adam8157> roylez_: 80 包邮?
<roylez_> adam8157: 对，合计880
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用usb做启动盘，dd命令真方便。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387531 以前都是用ubuntu自带的工具做usb启动盘，不过好像只支持ubuntu，有些iso镜像不认。 最近学会用dd命令，很方便。 sudo dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M 用以上命令前必须卸载u盘，sdb是你的u盘，bs=1M是块的 …
 * imadper 俩鸡贼...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> doNotKillMe: 丫居然ipv6
<debianer> 电驴的东西用amule下载就是！
<cherrot> roylez_, 我靠 电击练腹肌…… 乃跟李小龙学那
<roylez_> doNotKillMe: ipv6也没用，irssi照样ban
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天加到30...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<nicol> adam8157: s
<GNUdog> 你们一群人应该去找杨教授的
 * roylez_ 电击 GNUdog 
<GNUdog> roylez_: 找你家 jiyou 去 gaoji
<roylez_> adam8157: 京东估计穷疯了 http://item.51buy.com/item-183491.html?YTAG=3.21012051
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 滴露 免洗抑菌洗手液经典松木 便携装[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<roylez_> adam8157: 这东西京东37.5卖两只，说得好像你捡了大便宜一样
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么高端
<roylez_> adam8157: pad用这个维护
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了个pad?
<ofan> 看见校内一状态说“见过仇日的，见过反美的，为什么就是没见过反俄的愤青呢？江东六十四屯惨案，占我外兴安岭，分裂我外蒙古，还想吞并趁机东北，俄国比起日本那真是大大地坏，为什么就没人反俄呢？”然后楼下一评论亮了——“因为这个知识点超纲了。” 超。纲。了。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 高端
<roylez_> adam8157: 电击的pad，看亚马逊上的评论，永久了会效果变差，用过之后涂这东西就好
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 有没有什么方式把ubuntu12.04 2d 的效果去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387536 有没有什么方式把ubuntu12.04 2d 的效果去掉 把所有的效果都去掉。不知道在哪里设置，以前玩10.04时，还可以设置的，现在不知道在哪里设置了哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 jjwwwjj — 2012-09-19 20:53
<adam8157> roylez_: 油 绝缘了
<roylez_> adam8157: 乙醇
<adam8157> roylez_: 你那电击上沾油之后
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<jusss> adam8157: char a=72;char b=73;printf("%p,%p",a,b);显示a是0x48,b是0x49,这是为什么，编译器是vc++6.0
 * adam8157 meeting
<nicol> jusss: ??
<binker> 五羊
<mah0ne> jusss: %p 对应的参数是(void *)   a是72, 打印出来就是
<ofan> jusss: 找本書看
<binker> 找神马书？
<binker> OFAN
<ofan> 隨便
<binker> ofan:
<binker> 重做看过么
<binker> 一本叫做重做的书
<ofan> rework？
<ofan> 沒看過
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 推荐你看看
<ofan> 不看
<binker> 尾毛不看呢
<binker> 不是说随便么
<ofan> 爲毛要看
<jusss> ofan: 这么复制
<binker> 难道你想看武侠小说‘
<binker> 觉得不错
<binker> 所以推荐你看
<ofan> 我是讓大洋馬找本c的書看
<binker> 不想看那就随你了
<binker> C的书多了去
<binker> 书店里大把
<binker> 看到你头昏眼花
<binker> 顺便也看看Java的
<ofan> binker: 你搞java的？
<jusss> ofan: 看哪方面的书，
<ofan> jusss: c語言最基礎的書
<jusss> ofan: tcpl里面有讲到我的问题吗
<jusss> ofan: 看谈好强的书？
<mah0ne> C語言最基礎的書是什麼書
<mah0ne> 老譚的?? ←_←
<binker> ofan: 我灌水的
<binker> 放牛什么的
<ofan> binker: 看出來了
<ofan> jusss: 看看就知道了
<ofan> jusss: 什麼c programming language,老痰的都行
<jusss> ofan: 这个问题这么简单？我理解能力太差了。。。
<jusss> ofan: 你写个例子，学习下，关于自动变量存在栈上
<binker> 蛤蟆来了
<binker> 我走了
<hamo_hack> roylez_: gaoji席
<hamo_hack> adam8157: 搞基蛋
<archl>  https://openshift.redhat.com/community/poll/which-openshift-origin-logo-is-your-favorite-see-blog-httpredhttszbuy
<ofan> jusss: 是你需要整體的循序漸進的學習
<hamo_hack> archl: 说实话都丑爆了...
<ofan> jusss: 我跟你說得說半天，你還不一定能明白
<archl> hamo_hack: 丑没关系，只要能看懂就行了
 * lainme http://internet.solidot.org/internet/12/09/19/065220.shtml 这公司，一下惹这么多，不怕死啊
<ofan> lainme: 告大公司才能賺錢
<maplebeats> lainme: 小公司不怕啊
<ofan> 一賠賠好幾億
<archl> lainme:  恩。看那个告倒微软的。
<archl> 2.9亿美元。
<cherrot> gmail 用北京ip访问不了了啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: rp差。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, ...
<maplebeats> 我现在居然能直接方问docs.google.com了。。。难道这个不被墙了？
<checkyy> savage2都不能登陆了 哎
<BluebirdShao> 访问不了只好翻墙了
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 我這裏也可以，， 特別是 聯通的，，
<cherrot> maplebeats, rp爆发
<maplebeats> 我电信啊
<maplebeats> chinanet
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 大家推荐一下,在12.10中切换不同程序窗口的好办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387541 我的办法是: 1, 直接点击左边的dock,但是 只有程序单窗口时才有效. 2, 多窗口是,点击左边的dock两下,才能是该程序所有窗口平铺(其实我不喜欢平铺这种方式,窗口一多不好找,费眼力) 3, …
<centerpoint> 大家好
<centerpoint> 一台机器有一个网卡，绑定了多个ip,如何使应用程序外部访问时使用指定IP ?
<[ub]> centerpoint, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<centerpoint> [ub]: 反应有些慢哦, 办完事调戏调戏你
<[ub]> centerpoint, 我有足够的了解，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍮ 
<kevinyings> 有人没
<ofan> .... [ub] 你的衣服？
<cfy> ofan: 你修了下么？
<cfy> ofan: vpn
<ofan> cfy 修啥
<kevinyings> 寂寞啊，孤独啊
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 找5姑娘
<kevinyings> gebjgd 没钱啊
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 5姑娘是手指
<adam8157> eexpress: 可以白淫
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<kevinyings> gebjgd 奇才啊
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 你不会手淫?
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 让 ofan 大湿教你
<ofan> gebjgd: kevin
<ofan> 跑了
<ofan> gebjgd: 昨天晚上梦见你拉着一公交车的白妞回家了
<gebjgd> ofan: 牛了逼了 我给你了么?
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是都独吞了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 独吞了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我太不够意思了
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 那一车的白妞我都用了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 我杂知道
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请高手 远程给我装个驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387543 菜鸟，没有用过ubuntu,安装好，显卡驱动 不会装，请高手 远程给我装个驱动。 在线等， 或者不能远程安装显卡驱动。 请高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 385772773 — 2012-09-19 22:35
<DickServices> http://www.3dmgame.com/Article/UploadFiles/201209/20120919165542142.jpg
<SteamedFish> 有玩 minecraft 的么
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 没有 玩hon
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: hon 是什么
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 看来你是用mac用太多了
<gebjgd> stardiviner: heroes of newerth
<stardiviner> gebjgd: what ? newerth ?
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 哦。。。。（google 中
<roylez_> doNotKillMe: 开会谁管你啊
<doNotKillMe> roylez_: ... 坏人主席
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 跟 dota 类似？
<imadper> roylez_: ....
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: yaourt -S hon 中
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 对
<roylez_> imadper: 还魂了？
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 你不是一直mac么
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: mac 没法 玩游戏
<hamo_aha> roylez_:  弱爆席
<imadper> roylez_: 本来想换个nick, 结果给忘了....
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 破电脑配置太差
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 累屎了最近
 * maplebeats 有人招实习生没，搬运工，保安都行
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 换了arch就能玩了?
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 睡觉去了
<hamo_aha> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 晚上要测试 sleep as android ...
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 嗯， arch 4G 内存
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 啥显卡?
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 开源ati不给力啊
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: i5 cpu, geforce gt 540m
<maplebeats> shank居然intel显卡不能玩，双显卡用N卡也没办法启动。。。真是个奇葩游戏
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 双显卡？
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 可以启动啊
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 你能玩
<maplebeats> ？
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 原来是geforce
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 如果用 bumblebee 启动 shank 要注意
<maplebeats> 我只用i卡启动游戏，但是没画面。。。
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 注意 什么
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: opitrun shank 会 segfault
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 我对nv的卡无爱
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 这个我知道。。。。
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 怎么解决 。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 必须直接用 bumbleebee 打开桌面环境，在里面不加参数启动 shank 才行
<maplebeats> ==！
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 我就是 optirun startkde, 然后打开 shank 就正常了
 * maplebeats 操
<maplebeats> 这游戏牛B了。。。
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 公司配的破电脑，我也不想的
<maplebeats> 那我不是要用optirun来startx了。。。
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 反正能玩 minecraft 就满足了
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 你用的啥桌面环境
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 晚些时候试试，谢谢啦。。。
<maplebeats> 我awesome with xinit
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 公司给配的tp 520 i7从来不拿回家
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: optirun 不能 startx 的，你可以在 .xinitrc 里面 exec opitrun awesome &
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 哦，不加 &
<maplebeats> 汗。。。为了玩个游戏，要不要这么脑残啊。。。用xterm能行不
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 我的是丢在家常年开个 minecraft-server 供几个朋友玩。常年不关机
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 我折腾了好久，只有这样才能启动。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 不过 shank 做得还不错
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 值得这么折腾
<maplebeats> 这个我知道啊。。。用i卡看不到画面，其它都正常
<maplebeats> 看着挺爽的
<maplebeats> 我装过最大的pkg包啊。。。2.3G好像
 * SteamedFish 居然没找到 #minecraft-cn
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 嗯， 我 /tmp/ 都没这么大。。。 我只好把 yaourt 的目录改了
<maplebeats> 我是自己用makepkg生成的，嘿嘿
 * SteamedFish 一怒之下自己建了一个 irc://irc.esper.net/minecraft-cn
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 你研究过为什么会这样子么。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 一帮用 arch 的怎么不去 irc://irc.oftc.net/arch-cn
<maplebeats> 有archlinux-cn
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 没 -_-||| 没空折腾
<maplebeats> 但是里面人少得可怜
<linsux> 昨天买的两条鱼，今天发现其中一条被淹死了
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 在哪里？
<maplebeats> #archlinux-cn
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: freenode? arch-cn 在 oftc, 是大本营来着
<maplebeats> 恩
<SteamedFish> irc://irc.oftc.net/arch-cn
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 话说我一直觉得 oftc 比 freenode 好用多了。。。
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: minecraft Linux 里玩的并不顺溜吧
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 没什么问题啊
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: 哦，我记得Linux只有个老版本的demo, 现在minecraft也有？
<maplebeats> 用freenode的人多啊
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 有啊， java 的包，跨平台的
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 官方就有的下， arch 也能直接 yaourt -S minecraft
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 不一定，看情况，比如玩游戏的去 esper 的就多
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: freenode 纯粹是给 ubuntu 带的。。。
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> freenode的archlinux人也多啊
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 我都不知道现在 freenode 支持 ssl 了没有。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 反正以前一直不支持的
<maplebeats> 我也不知道。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 我建 #minecraft-cn 的时候就建到 esper 了，那边比较适合游戏的频道
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 然后我对 esper 印象也不错。。。功能很全 help 写的很清晰
<maplebeats> 我只是用pidgin直接登陆上irc,然后点击进频道。。。help什么的，从来不看的。。。
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 你要注册用户名，建立频道，注册频道，管理频道，自然要看的
<maplebeats> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to maplebeats) from SteamedFish
<maplebeats> 这是神马
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 看你用的什么软件上 irc 的
<maplebeats> pidgin
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 果然是 pidgin
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: Version for maplebeats is Purple IRC
<maplebeats> 我喜欢全都集成在一起。。。pidgin不错。。。
<nicol> SteamedFish: erc
<maplebeats> 那我应该怎么办，block掉？
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: pidgin 的 irc 功能很弱，只能凑合用
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 你看你用 pidgin 打用户名都不方便
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 能聊天，问问题就够了。。。
<maplebeats> 方便啊
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 那你从来不打
<maplebeats> 有tab补全
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 这个应该算是 irc 基本的规矩了
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: Pidgin那些irc plugin都装了？
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 麻烦。。。
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: ?
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 我不用 pidgin 上 irc 的
<MeaCulpa> Pidgin插件有不少针对irc的，效果不错
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: plugin?
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: en
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 哪里啊
 * SteamedFish 只喜欢 ERC
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: Pidgin主页plugin列表
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 我很想能够横竖分割好几个窗口，每个显示一个频道， pidgin 好像做不了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:这堆英文看着好烦啊
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: awesome好。。。哈哈
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: irssi 貌似也做不了。。.只有 ERC 能做
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 我现在就是竖着切了两个窗口，一半是 #arch-cn 一半是 #ubuntu-cn
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 直接把全都平铺了。。。
<fhmdgxs> 没人了
<maplebeats> tj了
<fhmdgxs> tj啥意思
<maplebeats> 你猜
<SteamedFish> maplebeats, fhmdgxs: 太监
<fhmdgxs> 太监
<maplebeats> ==！
<fhmdgxs> SteamedFish: 呵呵
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: /ctcp <username> version 是看别人用什么客户端上 irc (不过别人也会收到提醒，不要乱打扰别人）
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: soga
<maplebeats> 我拿 cherrot 测试了。。。
<gebjgd> 话说现在freenode的archlinux-cn比oftc的人多
<gebjgd> 也热闹
 * maplebeats 有人测我。。。
<fhmdgxs> 一共15个人。。
 * maplebeats 其实archlinux-cn的xmpp群人可能要多些。。。
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 最烦这种乱开分店分散人气的了。。。
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 哇哈哈哈
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 这叫阴谋
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: ... 应为你没有平铺没有screen...
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: irssi是可以split的，但没人用，因为平铺和screen...
<alvin_rxg> :vsplit
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 求 xmpp 群
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 你进archlinux-cn就知道了
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 这样，我研究一下 irssi
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: 哦...平铺不一样，收回偶的话...偶那是ii...
<MeaCulpa> irssi应该是有split的我记得
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 近了
<cherrot1> thunderbird的IRC。。。
<MeaCulpa> archlinux-cn?
<MeaCulpa> 为什么不是arch-cn?
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 问他们就知道了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 因为那个是在otfc
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 他们搞了个分店
<SteamedFish> MeaCulpa: 太过分了
 * SteamedFish 伤心
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 我给忘了。。。擦擦，换irc之后就把它删了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 好吧连两个server也麻烦，归入freenode吧
<MeaCulpa> 还有openbox-cn和awesome-cn
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: 那个不是分店啊。。。是现在的arch中文论坛建的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这些Ghost频道都来
<SteamedFish> maplebeats: 啊。。。这是个什么论坛
<maplebeats> SteamedFish: bbs.archlinuxcn.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux 中文论坛 (@ archlinuxcn.org)
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 对 不光分店 这里还有新的论坛 新的源服务器
<MeaCulpa> Arch用户不少么
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 新的分店火的很
 * maplebeats 谁叫以前的不更新了
<gebjgd> SteamedFish: 老的泰坦神已经失去了光芒
 * maplebeats 以前的烂尾了，那就新开分店了
<MeaCulpa> 论坛有点丑...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 在校大学生弄的 不易了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 自费的
<MeaCulpa> SteamedFish: 节操啊
<fhmdgxs> 有人气么
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 还是有点
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 我还是不习惯用linux, 两分钟玩玩就算了
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: linux确实不是人用的，我完全同意
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 理解万岁
<MeaCulpa> 话说Arch Wiki质量很高
<maplebeats> 质量确实高
<maplebeats> 有些时间都能无脑运行了。。。
<maplebeats> 比ubuntu那些好多了
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 你先入为主了，那些刚接触电脑就碰到OSX，还有刚接触电脑就碰到Linux的大妈，说不定用windows还不习惯呢
<fhmdgxs> 啥叫质量高
<SteamedFish> fhmdgxs: 好用就叫质量高
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: ...我说wiki...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 哎， 大妈不用qq
<fhmdgxs> 不打dota
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:我打错字了。。。
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 打dota啊。。。那就是洗洗睡吧
 * maplebeats 我们班上好多同学，3年就这么dota过去了。。。。
 * maplebeats 我也差点就这么wow过去了。。。
<fhmdgxs> 不玩游戏能干吗。。
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 看书啊，你现在大几？
<fhmdgxs> 我工作5年了 宝贝
<maplebeats> 擦
<maplebeats> 那出去泡妹子啊
 * MeaCulpa 举个例子，我妈定期要压缩一些照片，给她用gimp太麻烦，给她用PS, 哪怕一些小软件她都记不住先点啥再点啥，最后我直接上imagemagick, 一个命令她自己戴上老花眼镜打打，就ok了，我甚至还没写脚本
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 你要是结婚了，那我就无语了。。。
 * MeaCulpa 大学沉迷在UO里
<fhmdgxs> 没结婚
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 那大街上的妹子全是你的目标。。。
<fhmdgxs> 嗯， 我也觉着是
 * MeaCulpa 不说linux/windows, 光说cli就比gui更适合完全没基础的人
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:你个大忽悠
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 我倒是真想相信linux更方便啊， 我就喜欢简单粗暴省事的东西
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: gui是选的多了乱
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: CLI 更便于知识传播，GUI优点在于一目了然自我帮助。对无脑的来说CLI简单
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: GUI的东西你要写篇文档让别人看懂，要抓图，画注释，麻烦死
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:CLI哪里无脑了啊，这么多参数这么多命令，背啊。。。GUI多好，在那里放着让你点。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 背毛，直接写下来以后一条条无脑的打
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:那也得写啊，用的时候还得查。。。好麻烦
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 查这个比看gui手册有时候方便
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:～。～
<MeaCulpa> GUI信息量大，可以提示你，但是这要求用户有基础。完全没基础的，一看到就傻了
 * maplebeats 我怎么觉得cli才是要求基础最高的。。。
<maplebeats> 我拿到windows的cmd就完全没办法。。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 那是你成长之初就接触了gui
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: windows的cmd本来就难
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: cmd不友好，难度大，windows命令复杂
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 你进cmd 输入help FOR
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 这帮助绝对比大多数unix 工具的help难懂
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似cli简单是有目共睹的... 不用这么麻烦的争..
 * MeaCulpa windows的FOR可是利器
<maplebeats> cli最大问题还是，有时候干某些事的时候。。。压根不知道用什么命令。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 对，cli没有自解释力
<imadper> maplebeats: gui的软件你就知道了?
<imadper> maplebeats: 也是查到用啥就用啥吧..
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: GUI的好处就是这个，我说过了，但是对于完全没基础的，往往GUI设计者揣测不到他们的思维方式。除了苹果等少数
<fhmdgxs> 命令名能视为自解释力么
<fhmdgxs> 只是看不到而已
<maplebeats> 不啊。。。cli要是我不能查，完全没办法。。。gui我能一个一个试。。。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 不够强，而且，80%的unix Engineer完全没有补全
 * maplebeats 我乱扯了。。。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 补全是应该的， 看看网络设备cli，哪个没补全
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 唉。。。自从换zsh之后。。。对补全的依赖越来越大了。。。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 我在米国看到那些老头子就都不用
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 他们就是心中或者手边有个手册
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:我用汉语我也不补全。。。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 人家不差时间...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 不要讲特例吧， 不管cisco, juniper起码都有的对么
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 不同的人到处都有
<MeaCulpa> cisco 的确有，但是Cisco有时候连你因该在啥env都不告诉你...
 * MeaCulpa 玩老滚去
 * maplebeats 测试shank去
<MeaCu1pa> Pigin 了~~
<MeaCu1pa> 我要铲掉家里这个XP... 装2003， PAE之
<fhmdgxs> 现在咋翻墙合适啊
<MeaCu1pa> 肉身翻墙
<fhmdgxs> 。。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 你是做哪方面工作的
<MeaCu1pa> fhmdgxs: Tester, 你呢
<fhmdgxs> MeaCu1pa: rd
<MeaCu1pa> RD是啥
<fhmdgxs> research and develop....
<ofan> research & dev
<MeaCu1pa> R&D...
<MeaCu1pa> 哪方面的R&D, 哪家?
<ofan> fl
<ofan> fh
<fhmdgxs> c的， 待业呢
<fhmdgxs> 找不到工作
<MeaCu1pa> fhmdgxs: 从业了多久，待业了多久?
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 用vpn / ssh
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: ??
<fhmdgxs> ofan: thx
<fhmdgxs> MeaCu1pa: 5年， 2个多月了
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCu1pa> fhmdgxs: 哦...找主席来18摸玩玩
<ofan> 我待业20多年了
<ofan> 求工作
<fhmdgxs> ofan: 是还没工作过么
<fhmdgxs> MeaCu1pa: 主席是谁， ibm应该不会要我这种没什么水平的人
<fhmdgxs> MeaCu1pa: 公司太牛
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 你丫都人肉翻墙了还找毛工作，找个妹子生4个娃娃便是
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 你研究啥的
<MeaCu1pa> fhmdgxs: ... 18M.... æ°´å¹³....
<fhmdgxs> ofan: 没研究啥， 就会写个c语言
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 找不到妹子
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 鬼妹
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 不行就墨西哥妹嘛
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 能找到的都太丑了
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 得对的起孩子
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 你要求别太高嘛
<ofan> 不高啊
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 说不定负负得正
<ofan> 擦
<fhmdgxs> 哈哈
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 遗传学上是不可能的
<fhmdgxs> 可以到极致， 自然会反弹
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 鬼妹大多还行吧， 墨西哥妹只要脖子别太短，很多身材很不错
<ofan> 那孩子没法看了
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 你是不是太注重脸部...
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 不太注重，但至少得能入目
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 在那边久了，应该知道脸蛋是low priority
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 不是
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 话说你在哪块...东，西，南，北？
<ofan> 其实中东那些裹毛巾的其实长得不错
<MeaCu1pa> 北美的中东移民？
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 东北偏中
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 就是中东的
<MeaCu1pa> 好眼力啊，那些很多都是，比如伊朗保皇派流亡来的，有米
<ofan> 没米
<MeaCu1pa> 很多亲美中东移民带来了大量财富的
<ofan> 但是蓝眼睛 好看
<ofan> 波斯人
<MeaCu1pa> 波斯人不是褐色眼睛么
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 都是难民
<ofan> 不是
<MeaCu1pa> 蓝眼睛黑头发是杀器啊，参见Magan Fox
<ofan> 蓝眼
<ofan> 对
<ofan> 比白妞强多了
<MeaCu1pa> 蓝眼睛黑头发是大杀器
<ofan> 只是他们得裹毛巾
<MeaCu1pa> 人家是正宗白人好不
<ofan> 不算
<MeaCu1pa> 我倒是认识个波斯的，不裹毛巾还喝酒...怀疑更本不信那个
<ofan> 不裹毛巾，打扮打扮，直接秒杀各路欧美
<MeaCu1pa> 波斯人按照古印度和现代纳粹说法，是最纯的白人
<MeaCu1pa> 且伊朗这个称谓，就是纳粹科学家推荐给波斯外交官的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还在想白妞?
<gebjgd> ofan: 没节操
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么了
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接去泡啊
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: facebook...
<ofan> gebjgd: 在这琢磨着呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 准备下手了
<gebjgd> ofan: .........
<gebjgd> ofan: 看上了那个?
<ofan> gebjgd: 好多
<MeaCu1pa> 波斯妹子的确不错，不过，身材不如那些混的乱七八糟的，脸蛋不错
<gebjgd> ofan: .........
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 身材也有很不错的，只是她们裹的太严实了
<ofan> 给看个脸就破戒了，这样以后怎么办事
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 话说，波斯人不算严实的，很多流亡北美的，很波斯
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 古代波斯女性地位极高
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 那是破传统了
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 不知怎么的被男人利用宗教翻身了
<MeaCu1pa> 外来宗教
<ofan> 我这都是新来的
<ofan> 就算生活好久的也会裹毛巾
<MeaCu1pa> 这真的很奇怪，就在突然间，男人翻身了
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 看来成分不一样，你那真是难民...小心是库尔德人什么的，更本不是波斯~~
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 大部分都难民吧
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 我认识几个，开口闭口说自己是波斯人，很不喜欢宗教那套
<ofan> 有钱的怎么会投奔美帝
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 也不裹， 我怀疑是保皇党~
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 那些不纯
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 我擦，连通国王一起被伊斯兰革命推翻了啊
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 然后卷钱逃来
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 。。
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 你太不了解历史了
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 我认识几个都是难民
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 把妹子，祖宗十八代还是要看看的
<MeaCu1pa> 至少你要了解了解人家风土人情
<ofan> 裹毛巾呗
<MeaCu1pa> 你太浅陋了
<ofan> ooxx了就可以露脸
<MeaCu1pa> 波斯文明极其辉煌，伊斯兰教一直没有完全掩盖他们
<MeaCu1pa> 伊朗在伊斯兰世界也是异类
<ofan> 那太麻烦了，泡个妞还得去学历史
<MeaCu1pa> 稍微了解下，免得冒犯了别人
<ofan> 不会，我都很小心
<MeaCu1pa> 对， 美国人对这个非常小心
<ofan> 因为他们怕恐怖分子
<MeaCu1pa> 怕被扣Racist帽子吧
<ofan> 看美国大使都被干掉了
<ofan> 就因为一个视频
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 看利比亚那些人说的“我们都是本拉登”
<ofan> 美国人能不怕
<gebjgd> ofan: 怕毛
<ofan> 够3
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人都是小布什
<ofan> gebjgd: 怕被肉弹炸死
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是赶快解决你的生理问题了
<gebjgd> ofan: 人家小光都知道找越南妹
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你就知道生理问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为你有生理问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没
<ofan> gebjgd: 你有
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没有 你有
<alvin_rxg> 我有生理问题，12厘米太短了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .........
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我羡慕你那21厘米的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的2米1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 羡慕么
<alvin_rxg> 不要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以后配种什么的找我
<alvin_rxg> 种猪好
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<MeaCu1pa> alvin_rxg: 神经末梢都在外面
<MeaCu1pa> alvin_rxg: 据说韩国人平均8cm...
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，怎么都喜欢跟短的比啊？
<MeaCu1pa> alvin_rxg: 难道和A片里的比？
<alvin_rxg> 和中国的平均值比
<MeaCu1pa> 这个可以手术吧大概
<MeaCu1pa> 我看A片里很多男的，那构造怪怪的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你看 MeaCu1pa 那心态
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学着点
<alvin_rxg> 妞，我有小JJ哦
<MeaCu1pa> lol
<knownbad> gebjgd: 确认了没？
<alvin_rxg> 这两天 android 烧电好快呀。 10分钟 1%
<gebjgd> knownbad: 确认什么?
<knownbad> 你媳妇？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 确认了
<knownbad> 恭喜了，通知了家里没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 通知了
<alvin_rxg> Herr 张 要当爹啦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要升级了
<alvin_rxg> 恭喜啊
<knownbad> 我妈还担心我养的起吗。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你那么有钱 你还养不起?
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F206458.htm
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: 俄陨石坑发现巨大钻石矿藏 可满足全球市场3000年需求_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<knownbad> 屁话我穷啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 骗谁啊
<ofan> 突然想买iphone 5了
<knownbad> 要不是老婆要我也不一定要。
<gebjgd> ofan: 有毛用
<ofan> gebjgd: 要当爹了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不如华为的新手机好呢
<ofan> iphone 5评测不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了泡妞?
<ofan> 先闪人
<fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> ~wumii.com##[href*="wumii.com/"]      ~wumii.com##[src*="wumii.cn/"]      ~taobao.com##[href*="click.taobao.com/"]      ~taobao.com##[src*=".tbcdn.cn/"]
<alvin_rxg> 给教授做东西，刚好学的 css 能用到。
<alvin_rxg> 这文章真好，给我的项目临时指定了目标～  http://www.aqee.net/the-2-biggest-mistakes-i-made-when-learning-to-code/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 我学编程时犯的最大两个错误
<ofan> yoooooo
<ofan> 吃飯ing
<xzy> .........
<xzy> 现在几点阿   吃饭......
<qsdiy> 吃什么时候的饭
<qsdiy> 我刚吃了晚饭
<ofan> 午飯..
<gebjgd> qsdiy: 在哪儿?
<ofan> gebjgd: 你要當爹了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 要升级了
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖
<ofan> gebjgd: 看來你是指定當德國佬了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还不是注定要当美国老了
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎麼可能
<ofan> gebjgd: 連工作都沒
<xzy> 真累阿
<ofan> xzy: 幹什麼了
<ofan> xzy: 都這麼晚了
<xzy> 没干吗 加班阿
<xzy> 这个IRC 怎么 CC别人的阿
<ofan> xzy: tab 補全
<xzy> 谢谢！
<ofan> ...跑了
<xzy> 居然掉线了！
<xzy> 郁闷！
<ofan> xzy: 用irc bouncer
<xzy> 不知道怎么使用
<ofan> xzy: znc
<ofan> xzy: 一個軟件，裝服務器上
<xzy> 哦 ！
<ofan> xzy: 你是帝都程序猿？
<xzy> 我不是程序员
<ofan> xzy: 那怎麼加班
<xzy> ofan, 也是搞IT的阿
<ofan> 哦
<xzy> ofan, 所以加班
<ofan> xzy: 真悲劇
<xzy> ofan, 你是程序员
<xzy> ofan, ?
<ofan> xzy: 不是
<xzy> ofan, 那 ？
<ofan> xzy: 學生
<xzy> ofan, 恩呢
<ofan> xzy: 看來帝都就是不能去
<ofan> 要死人的
<xzy> ofan, 我在上海
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 上海也不能去了..
<xzy> 嘿嘿
<xzy> IRC 如果要发图 难道需要上传个地方 然后发发地址？
<ofan> xzy: 對
<ofan> xzy: 你要發什麼圖
<gebjgd> xzy: imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<xzy> 没有拉！ 就是问问！
<gebjgd> xzy: 可怜的娃
<ofan> xzy: 搞這麼晚 容易猝死
<xzy> gebjgd, 还好了！
<gebjgd> xzy: 好什么
<ofan> 我除了看片沒搞那麼晚過
<xzy> 爱情动作片吧
<gebjgd> xzy: 兲朝的it人好可怜啊
<xzy> gebjgd, 是的！
<ofan> xzy: 你就知道愛情動作片
<ofan> xzy: 我看的都是正規的
<xzy> ofan, 必须是 ！
<ofan> 正規的第三人稱動作射擊片
<xzy> ofan, ............
<xzy> 最近大家有神马好电影阿 来推荐下阿
<ofan> xzy: prometheus
<ofan> 不過還沒看
<ofan> 等1080p
<gebjgd> xzy: 直接看pps啊
<xzy> prometheus 有1080的
<xzy> 我下过阿
<xzy> 看过了
<ofan> gebjgd: breaking bad看過沒
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有
<xzy> ofan, http://www.btbbt.com/thread-3887867-1-1.html 有720的
<[ub]> xzy,啥网址y 普罗米修斯/异形前传 Prometheus.2012.720p.Web-DL.MKV.AC3.Eng.NL.Subs 3.6G普罗米修斯下载
<xzy> help
<ofan> 不看720p
<gebjgd> xzy: 电影院看过的撸过
<xzy> ofan, 720的不错拉
<xzy> 那么高要求阿
<xzy> 要求高的话就混PT！
<ofan> xzy: pt?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没听说过PT?
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你落后了
<xzy> gebjgd, 混PT吗
<xzy> 混PT 每天都有1080P 蓝光阿
<xzy> 各种高清阿
<gebjgd> xzy: 不混 向来pps
<gebjgd> xzy: 不喜欢下载东西 我又不在兲朝
<ofan> xzy: 啥
<xzy> 你搜索下神马叫PT就知道拉！
<xzy> 只要清晰度可以 我都不管是720P 还是1080 ....
<ofan> xzy: 網址？
<gebjgd> ofan: vga的笔记本真没有必要外接显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 太渣了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我上網本有hdmi
<gebjgd> ofan: 淫荡 我老婆的那个也有
<ofan> mac用thunderbolt
<ofan> hdmi轉dvi
<xzy> 山寨电脑使用者路过
<gebjgd> xzy: ofan 是富二代
<gebjgd> xzy: 你比不了的
<gebjgd> xzy: 人家用mac 用iphone ipad
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的娃也要變二代了
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 我沒iphone,ipad
<gebjgd> xzy: 不是我等贫民阶级能比的
<ofan> 都是android
<gebjgd> ofan: 你马上要买iphone5了
<ofan> gebjgd: 有錢我早買了 擦
<xzy> 有钱人阿
<gebjgd> xzy: 人家ofan在美帝
<gebjgd> xzy: 你这在兲朝的就是在为美帝的人民服务
<xzy> 天朝人民向你们问好
<ofan> xzy: gebjgd 已經是德國佬了
<ofan> 我還是天朝人民
<gebjgd> ofan: 在米国的 都说自己是兲朝人民
<xzy> 擦  都混外国去了！
<gebjgd> ofan: 别装蒜了
<gebjgd> xzy: ofan 和瓜瓜是好友
<xzy> gebjgd,  这个你都知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽 你這侮辱我人格
<gebjgd> xzy: 他和瓜瓜以前搞基的
<gebjgd> xzy: 你知道的 二代的需求很奇特的 玩腻了正常的 就玩不正常的
<fivesheep> 呱呱过时了, 还是去泡一下习明泽吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那是谁?
<fivesheep> 你是真傻, 还是假傻...
<fivesheep> 看姓氏就知道了啊
<fivesheep> 这么霸气的姓氏
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 真傻
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: gebjgd 要當爹了
<fivesheep> ofan: 抛弃发妻, 直奔哈佛
<xzy> 我懂了
<gebjgd> xzy: 孺子可教
<ofan> xzy: 你懂毛了
<ofan> 擦
<xzy> 我意思是说知道是谁了！
<ofan> xzy: 什麼知道是誰
<xzy> 习明泽
<gebjgd> xzy: ofan 现在很紧张
<ofan> gebjgd: 我緊張毛
<ofan> fivesheep: 他已經打算找個白妞了
<fivesheep> 是不是啊
<fivesheep> 你机会还多一些
<fivesheep> ohio多是白妞
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是ofan想找白妞了 他想通了
<xzy> 屌丝 只能找黑木耳了！
<xzy> 二手
<ofan> xzy: 看成色
<xzy> 你们都是高富帅阿
<gebjgd> xzy: 你很有品味
<gebjgd> xzy: 对黑的情有独钟吧
<xzy> ofan, 你觉得屌丝能找几成的
<ofan> xzy: 5成
<xzy> gebjgd, 我对粉的情有独钟
<xinchi> 什么几成？
<xinchi> 情色时间？
<xzy> 木耳
<gebjgd> xzy: 粉色 你要找白人
<gebjgd> xzy: 怎么做都是粉色的
<ofan> gebjgd: 天朝也有
<xinchi> gebjgd, 真不是
<ofan> xinchi: 你也加班？
<xzy> gebjgd, 有经验阿
<gebjgd> xinchi: 你更有经验?
<gebjgd> xzy: 只看欧美的片子
<xinchi> gebjgd, 老外是棕色的
<xzy> 我擦
<xinchi> ofan, 不加班 我这边是下午
<xzy> xinchi, 什么职业阿
<gebjgd> xinchi: 又一个在美帝的
<xinchi> xzy, 苦逼学生
<xzy> 又一个在美帝的
<gebjgd> xzy: 你看看 你就是在为美帝的人民工作呢
<xinchi> .......
<xzy> 是阿！
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 一會考試去
<fivesheep> 才开学
<xzy> 天朝人民不好混阿
<fivesheep> 考试啥
<xinchi> ofan, 你也是学生？
<ofan> xinchi: 是
<fivesheep> 留学生太爽了
<xinchi> fivesheep, 爽毛 苦逼
<fivesheep> 哎.. 苦逼移民
<ofan> fivesheep: 擦
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 移民太爽了
<xzy> fivesheep, 你呢？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不用留学就拿身份
<xinchi> ofan, 通宵复习呢啊？
<ofan> fivesheep: 你開個公司吧
<gebjgd> xzy: fivesheep 是美国移民
<fivesheep> 留学生有很多妞可泡啊
<xinchi> gebjgd, 移民有毛好
<ofan> xinchi: 考物理
<gebjgd> xzy: 懂么 移民 直接有身份
<ofan> 初中數學題
<xinchi> ofan, 悲剧
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你看, xinchi 第一个反对你
<fivesheep> 我第二个
<gebjgd> xinchi: 移民直接享受公民待遇
<xinchi> fivesheep, 没妞泡
<gebjgd> xinchi: 你混到最后就是个fivesheep
<fivesheep> 扯啊.. 现在很多未成年少女过来留学的
<xinchi> fivesheep, 中国妞泡不起 外国妞泡不懂 只能自己动手 丰衣足食
<ofan> fivesheep: 你開個公司，我去摻和一下，順便弄個綠卡，招點白妹
<fivesheep> ofan: 开公司还不简单... 几十块钱注册一下
<xinchi> gebjgd, 我回国  不在米帝
<ofan> fivesheep: 只有公民才行
<fivesheep> 富二代啊?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 二代?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 和ofan一样?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 这么牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩切
<xinchi> gebjgd, 必须不是 有二代来irc的么
<ofan> gebjgd: 你才2代
<gebjgd> xinchi: 显然有
<fivesheep> 不是二代跑回去干啥
<gebjgd> xinchi: fivesheep 就是
<fivesheep> 你才二代
<ofan> fivesheep: +1
<xinchi> 。。。。。你们哎
<gebjgd> xinchi: 说说看 我们听听
<xinchi> gebjgd, 说什么？
<fivesheep> 说说你的海龟大计
<gebjgd> fivesheep: +1
<fivesheep> 怎么在不是二代的前提下发迹
<xinchi> 毛大计 是在美国混不下去
<fivesheep> 你什么专业
<ofan> xinchi: 沒找工作？
<xinchi> 我本科是CS，现在是CS和MBA
<knownbad> fivesheep: 上学没？
<fivesheep> 读mba你就sb了
<gebjgd> xinchi: 美国cs好找工作
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不上了. 现在找了点parttime programing的活干着
<gebjgd> xinchi: 直接投ssi schäfer
<fivesheep> knownbad: 先不上... 太贵了 哎
<xinchi> ofan, 没找 这不一直读呢么 但是实习我找过 基本都没戏 没人要
<fivesheep> 我知道的读cs的, 不太差都找到工作了啊
<ofan> xinchi: 怎麼能
<fivesheep> 除非你水平很烂
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 看运气
<fivesheep> ofan 小本都找到工作了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 说不好
<ofan> xinchi: 你得去大城市
<xinchi> 我水平很烂
<ofan> fivesheep: 還沒呢
<gebjgd> xinchi: 用ubuntu都用不明白的?
<ofan> 不過現在開始準備了
<xinchi> gebjgd, 不会用ubuntu，用的arch
<ofan> 先物色幾個公司
<fivesheep> ofan: 跑过来西雅图看看. 哈哈. 不过肯定不如湾区
<gebjgd> ofan: 投ssi schäfer吧
<ofan> fivesheep: 本來想去那..
<ofan> gebjgd: 能解決身份不
<knownbad> fivesheep: 去当兵吧。
<gebjgd> ofan: 能
<gebjgd> ofan: 绿卡都能解决
<ofan> gebjgd: 得會德語？
<xinchi> fivesheep, 你现在是干什么的啊？
<Jagd> 美国大兵
<ofan> gebjgd: 主要做啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 英语
<gebjgd> ofan: 大型机械设备控制
<ofan> 我現在連web都要學
<xinchi> fivesheep, 美国现在走cs路的一般都什么趋势，码农？
<Jagd> 俺们当电路农
<ofan> 掙大錢還真不如回國
<fivesheep> xinchi: big data
<fivesheep> xi
<xinchi> fivesheep, 那是啥万一？
<fivesheep> xinchi: 读mba你是真心很难在美国找工作
<Jagd> lol MBA
<ofan> gebjgd: 那招碼農？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩那
<ofan> xinchi: 讀數學
<xinchi> fivesheep, 我在美国不准备拿mba找工作 反正我现在也是double major
<fivesheep> 我有个师兄.. 在这读了个mba, 现在在一个算毕竟大的赌场的餐厅做waiter
<ofan> 我在想弄個math的minor
<fivesheep> 国内是中山大学毕业
<gebjgd> ofan: 会fpga
<ofan> gebjgd: 不會...
<fivesheep> 对.. 读数学
<xinchi> ofan, 数学？？
<fivesheep> xinchi: 统计学
<fivesheep> 之类
<ofan> 有人是finance+math,不過我不看好搞金融的
<Jagd> 物理
<xinchi> ofan, 我已经是数学minor了
<Jagd> 物理通吃一切工科项目
<xinchi> fivesheep, CS最后往统计学方向靠？
<ofan> xinchi: master可以修minor?
<fivesheep> xinchi: 是目前流行的玩意
<ofan> xinchi: 那你多久畢業
<xinchi> ofan, bachelor时候的minor
<ofan> 哦
<fivesheep> 多上 HN上看看新闻 就知道现在流行什么了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不过我那帮在米国的同学都混的挺好
<fivesheep> 以后流行什么, 待定
<xinchi> fivesheep, 嗯 我有个师哥是学那个方向的 高端啊 不过我还是想回国内发展 在美国干几年学习学习
<ofan> xinchi: 看你幹什麼
<gebjgd> xinchi: 二代?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我在美国的同学读cs的不多. 读了的都不错. 不读的 也基本不错, 除了苦逼读建筑的
<gebjgd> xinchi: 现在回国的都是有外籍的
<ofan> 想賺大錢回國
<ofan> 想搞技術就美帝
<xinchi> ofan, 暂时没想好 我不太喜欢在美国待
<ofan> fivesheep: 都是top20吧
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 女同学多是读的会计之类.. 有几个cpa
<xinchi> gebjgd, 都说了不是。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> xinchi: 那你这个打算很不明智
<fivesheep> ofan: top个毛.. 很多是一般的. 移民跟你们不同, 一般选择最容易上的公立大学
<gebjgd> xinchi: 米国还好吧
<fivesheep> 因为便宜
<Jagd> 要把妺还是该读经济或者生物
<ofan> fivesheep: 估計是因爲不用解決身份問題
<fivesheep> ofan: 是价格问题
<fivesheep> 读本科几乎不花钱的
<ofan> 能給h1b的都得多交錢
<xinchi> gebjgd, 哎，我不知道怎么说好，可能因人而异吧。美国给我的感觉就是物质生活及其丰富，精神生活及其匮乏
<ofan> fivesheep: 我說找工作
<gebjgd> xinchi: 欧洲也一样 自己找乐子呗
<fivesheep> 有finacial aid
<fivesheep> ofan: 找工作其实是纯粹看专业了
<ofan> xinchi: 回去也差不多
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 这点德国倒是不错
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 德国现在也不免费了吧
<xinchi> gebjgd, 应该说是海外都一个味儿
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 免费
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不是说留学的要收费?
<gebjgd> ofan: 谁说的 回国还能意淫 抗日呢
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不收了
<fivesheep> 美国的学校对留学生收费涨了3倍了.. esl的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我老婆今年就免学费
<xinchi> ofan, 嗯 我也想过这个问题
<fivesheep> 如果我要去读esl我只需要给 $25
<fivesheep> 留学的给 3-4w
<fivesheep> xinchi: 你想要什么精神生活?
<fivesheep> 不用想太多复杂的人际关系, 专心研究自己喜欢的东西 那不是精神生活啊?
<xinchi> fivesheep, 家人朋友
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 抗日啥的呗
<fivesheep> 家人, 你可以带过来
<gebjgd> xinchi: 你有了身份 家人朋友就过来了 笨蛋
<fivesheep> 朋友你可以出去交
<ofan> 反正我覺得差別不是物質和精神的
<fivesheep> 抗日.. 那就真没土壤了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: XD
<ofan> 國內物價比米國還貴
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你还当真了
<ofan> 出門了
<fivesheep> 其实...
<fivesheep> 全世界都比美国贵
<fivesheep> lol
<xinchi> 哎 可能每个人的侧重点都不一样吧 你们说的都有道理
<fivesheep> 苦逼加拿大的成天过来美国购物
<fivesheep> 你没在中国工作生活过
<fivesheep> 你不明白那种痛苦
<xinchi> fivesheep, 也许你这个说道点子上了
<ofan> fivesheep: 石油阿拉伯比美國便宜
<gebjgd> xinchi: fivesheep 是曾经的国内苦逼it民工
<fivesheep> ofan: 那是... 但阿拉伯的自来水
<xinchi> gebjgd, fivesheep 原来都是有故事的人
<fivesheep> 另外, 大趋势... 人口cut-off方式的老化. 是谁也修复不了的问题
<ofan> 国内码农确实悲剧了点
<ofan> 加班太多
<ofan> 虽然工资高于平均水平
<fivesheep> 那是用身体换的
<ofan> 对 不太值得
<xinchi> 计算机除了码农路线还可以怎么走？ 我programming很差
<ofan> 还是找白妞才是长久之计啊
<fivesheep> irc上认识有个yahoo的码工, 最近说是升级成 principal, 成天上班的时候出去拍照片
<fivesheep> 上海人
<ofan> xinchi: cs的不会码代码？
<xzy> 做安全 运维  不一定非要码农
<fivesheep> 最近换了个女老板, 又是免费吃喝, 又是免费手机啥的
<ofan> yahoo不错其实
<fivesheep> 不亦乐乎
<xzy> 美工 ui都可以
<ofan> nodejs貌似就yahoo搞得
<xinchi> ofan, 会 但是我在班里属于差的
<fivesheep> 还好, 他不在这个频道出没 哈哈..
<ofan> xinchi: 码过多少行
<ofan> fi
<xinchi> ofan, compiler 3000+
<ofan> fivesheep: 说不定在角落里监视你
<gebjgd> xinchi: 最差的还能去米国
<gebjgd> xinchi: 不可能
<ofan> xinchi: 学校project？
<xinchi> gebjgd,  我在美国读得本科啊 我说我在本科的时候最差
<xinchi> ofan,  嗯
<ofan> xinchi: 得找点实际的
<ofan> 比如开源项目啥的
<xzy> 这里有做网络安全的吗
<ofan> 至少得码过几万行
<xinchi> ofan, 我去歇菜了。。。。
<ofan> xinchi: 吗农就这样
<xinchi> ofan, 可不可以不走码农路线？
<xinchi> ofan, 我真的不太擅长，折磨4年了都没折磨明白
<ofan> xinchi: 一般刚毕业的连吗农都做不了，都是从tester起
<ofan> qa什么的
<xinchi> ofan, qa是啥？
<ofan> xinchi: quality assurance
<xinchi> ofan, 具体什么方向的？ 我现在的课在往security方向靠
<ofan> xinchi: 。。。。 software engineering
<xinchi> ofan, 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> xinchi: 码代码没什么方向
<xinchi> ofan, 可以不码吗？
<ofan> 就是给你需求，你码完了别人测，测完再码
<ofan> xinchi: 要不就做研发
<xinchi> ofan, 设计框架？
<fivesheep> 哪有那么多框架要你设计
<ofan> xinchi: 或者读phd 当叫兽
<fivesheep> 项目都是从小慢慢做大
<ofan> xinchi: 那是构架师
<fivesheep> 然后根据需求优化
<ofan> 一般人得混个10最少
<ofan> 10å¹´
<ofan> 刚毕业的不可能
<fivesheep> 老老实实找个码农工作, 取得身份 留下来... 当然你非要回去烧日本车, 那也没办法的事情
<fivesheep> 人各有志
<ofan> xinchi: 或者你去研究数据库调优的
<ofan> 做dba
<xinchi> ofan, fivesheep 受教了 多谢各位
<ofan> xinchi: 我也听过来人说的
<fivesheep> xinchi: it相关的新闻, 技术趋势你就看HN足够了
<ofan> 哥现在还没工作
<xinchi> ofan, 理论也很重要！
<xinchi> fivesheep, 嗯 HN全称什么？
<fivesheep> http://news.ycombinator.com/
<[ub]> fivesheep,啥网址y Hacker News
<xinchi> fivesheep, 哈哈 谢谢
<fivesheep> 竟然不知道这个网站?
<xinchi> fivesheep,  听都没听说过。。我孤陋寡闻了
<fivesheep> 所以你才有精神生活空虚的想法
<xinchi> fivesheep, 哈哈 这个网站这么神 还能治这病呢？ 我得研究研究
<gebjgd> xinchi: 本科在国外读 绝对是二代无疑了
<fivesheep> 想回去的一般也二代啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是啊
<fivesheep> 不是二代回去没啥机会
<fivesheep> 除非工作了很长时间
<fivesheep> 有身份
<fivesheep> 可以回去闯荡一下, 但有条后路
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 拿了外籍回去看看还是有可能的
<fivesheep> 就是说有退路
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 泡到白妞了么
<fivesheep> 没
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你不能老在华人圈子啊
<fivesheep> 参加的义工组织里有个比较漂亮的.. 果然又是蕾丝边
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 用你的能力 让她变回真正的女人呗
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有什么难的
<fivesheep> 重启
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啥机器还重启
<knownbad> 好似南美女人好些。
<knownbad> 又顾家。
<knownbad> 只屁股长的宽些，会生小孩的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接白人完了
<gebjgd> 为毛现在的gimp不能存储成jpeg了
<xinchi> gebjgd 2.8.2？
<gebjgd> xinchi: arch 你说什么版本
<xinchi> gebjgd 我就是在arch下装的啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你都未完成征服白女。
<xinchi> gebjgd raw文件保存只能xcf 之后可以export成任何格式的
<gebjgd> 看到了export可以
<gebjgd> 老婆没找到
<xinchi> gebjgd, gimp这软件我一直用不明白
<gebjgd> xinchi: 用用就明白了
<xinchi> gebjgd, 我只知道这软件很早年就有了 早期一直被绑定在各种distribution里
<xinchi> gebjgd, 你也在用arch吗？
<gebjgd> xinchi: 用了有4年了
<xinchi> gebjgd, 滚死过没？
<gebjgd> xinchi: 有 一次btrfs的问题
<gebjgd> xinchi: 换回ext4继续
<xinchi> gebjgd, 没force也死了？
<gebjgd> xinchi: 显然不能force
<xinchi> gebjgd, 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> xinchi: btrfs升级glibc会kernel panic
<gebjgd> xinchi: 之后就不用btrfs了
<xinchi> gebjgd, 那还是挺稳定的
<gebjgd> xinchi: 稳定极了
<xinchi> gebjgd, 我每天都滚
<[ub]>  06:03
<fivesheep> gebjgd: imac. 系统升级
<fivesheep> 我一般两三个月才重启一次
<ofan> 太無聊了
<fivesheep> ofan: 打飞机去啊
<ofan> fi
<ofan> fivesheep: 好主意
<knownbad> 唉，真羡慕。
<knownbad> 我连飞机都打不起里。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 被老婆抽干了?
<knownbad> 要是这么也还好，自己年纪大了。
<ofan> 吼吼 用上ipv6了
<ofan> knownbad: ....
<knownbad> 年纪大了后开始跟鸡鸡对话了。
<knownbad> 睡前会跟他道晚安。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 吃黄色药丸吧
<knownbad> 新的药？
<fivesheep> 不算
<knownbad> 那个是黄色的？
<fivesheep> 西力士
<fivesheep> 还有种桔色的
<knownbad> 哦，我都不知道。  只试过蓝色的。
<knownbad> 其实还不需要，我只早泄。
<fivesheep> 黄色的治疗早泄
<fivesheep> 好像
<knownbad> 这就没药可治了。
<knownbad> 没这么好吧？
<knownbad> 你真深入研究呢。
<ofan> - -
<fivesheep> 作用原理
<fivesheep> 　　当男性受到性刺激时，能增加生殖器的血液流动、帮助阳痿患者在有性需要时得到持久的性活动、帮助不同症状的男性阳痿患者改善早泄等问题，无论是轻度阳痿、中度阳痿或重度阳痿。
<knownbad> 原理倒是雷同这我知道。
<ofan> knownbad: 你需要刺激
<knownbad> 太刺激了啦，要不怎么早泄？
<ofan> 。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 我自我感觉太好了。
<fivesheep> 早泄应该是进化道路上的一种分叉
<knownbad> 为何？
<fivesheep> 早泄的人可以用更短的时间进行性交, 比如偷别人的伴侣
<fivesheep> 会干一炮就立即揍
<fivesheep> èµ°
<ofan> 早泄是早早射了還是早早痿了？
<knownbad> 那女方会不爽。
<fivesheep> 所以, 你不需要很强壮的身体长期占据一些女性资源
<jianghu> 瘫痪了
<ofan> 。。。。
<knownbad> 偷情就不会发生。
<ofan> jianghu: 有經驗？
<fivesheep> 你只需要需要的时候去偷别人的, 然后在强壮雄性回来之前立即走人
<jianghu> 看别人的经验 ^_^
<fivesheep> 这跟情一点关系都没
<ofan> 早射了，貌似還可以繼續戰鬥。。
<fivesheep> 你只是快抢手.. 用最短的时间传播自己的种子
<ofan> 。。。。。
<fivesheep> 但这应该也是一种成功的进化方式
<knownbad> 这不是偷情，是诈欺吧？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206510.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> 昨天，在金山公司供职的李先生被开发360系列产品的北京奇虎科技有限公司（以下简称“奇虎公司”）起诉到西城法院。认为李先生在微博上的言论对公司的名誉和经营活动造成恶劣影响，奇虎公司要求李先生删除微博，公开赔礼道歉并支付赔偿金50万元。
<fivesheep> 是偷播种
<knownbad> 奇唬公司？
<fivesheep> 你看动物世界里, 通常一个最强壮的雄性占据一大堆雌性
<knownbad> 是啊，那是繁殖后代。
<fivesheep> 而你就是那些没有雌性的雄性.. 但你最终也找到一个方法去传播繁衍.. 就是缩短了自己的交配时间
<knownbad> 跟中国的皇帝一样。
<fivesheep> 基本上刚插进去就立即射了走人
<fivesheep> 这样保存了性命的同时, 繁衍了后代
<fivesheep> 别人帮你养
<piggybox> 今天这个时间聊天的人真多啊
<knownbad> 我操，我当皇帝了。
<jianghu> 其谈乖论
<fivesheep> 你不是皇帝.. 你只是个采花贼
<ofan> piggybox: 之前更多
<knownbad> 古代的采花贼是蛮令女孩期待的，那时的女人足不出门。
<ofan> piggybox: gebjgd 有娃了
<jianghu> 踩心贼
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你的优势就是快. 速战速决
<knownbad> 不容易被抓？
<jianghu> 花没采就蔫了
<piggybox> gebjgd:  恭喜恭喜
<knownbad> 闪电侠。
<fivesheep> 抓了也无所谓啊. 种子播下就成功了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 另外, 割包皮 能延长
<knownbad> 不知道他老婆为何怎么早就同意怀个？
<fivesheep> 不早了
<fivesheep> 很多老墨17岁就生娃
<knownbad> 痛死了。  成人去割不划算。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 刚才说那个黄色的叫 Clalis
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你总不能只自己爽啊
<knownbad> 我知道，只不知道颜色。
<knownbad> 是啊，老婆都这么说的。
<fivesheep> 先割包皮, 延长个一两分钟也好
<ofan> 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 那划不来，不如买按摩棒去。
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/09/19/zte-to-release-firefox-os-smartphone-this-fall/
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 中兴将在今年第四季推出基于 Firefox OS 的产品
<fivesheep> 操.. 你这太自私了
<knownbad> 割包皮很疼的。
<knownbad> 又不能洗澡碰水。
<piggybox> firefoxOS走的是当年webOS的路嘛，html写应用
<ofan> piggybox: 現在比較成熟了
 * ofan 看Breaking Bad..
<ofan> piggybox: 現在qt也在走html,css+js的路線
<fivesheep> 其实webos很好啊
<fivesheep> 只是hp太sb
<piggybox> web应用封装成桌面应用也不稀奇，Adobe Air就这么干过
<fivesheep> ofan: wx以前就很有那个意味. 界面用的xml去配置.
<piggybox> 一般应用还可以，对性能和内存有要求的就不行了。当年webOS也推出了本地代码SDK可惜已经晚了
<Frank5> 请问Ubuntu12.04在设置静态IP时，怎么只有一个DNS项啊？
<knownbad> 很多设计在ROI分析后就胎死腹中，HP还生产了第一批。
<Frank5> 如果填写两个DNS怎么操作？
<knownbad> 空格？
<knownbad> 1.1.1.1 2.2.2.2 3.3.3.3？
<Frank5> 不知道，我用空格试试吧
<dwjie> 挺郁闷的，为什么android sdk下载不了。。。
<ofan> piggybox: air是純粹的web+flash那一套
<ofan> 只做gui部分的話，web還是挺合適的
<ofan> css做動畫等等
<ofan> 貌似我網絡好了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-20
<ofan> test
<[ub]> ofan, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<imadper> ofan: ...
<jusss> ofan: Pong
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: HP SUX
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 美国高中有儿托班...你上课，孩子老师带~
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛SUSE招Kernel QA邮件列表里乱发... 帽帽众，战!
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<pseudorandom> hello...I need to translate short english letter to chinese, if anyone here has 15 minutes of time, I would very appreciate a pm. (sorry for off-topic, hard to find better channel...#defocus didn't help)
<pseudorandom> xie-xie
<pseudorandom> shengyao: do you speak chinese?
<shengyao> pseudorandom: yes
<pseudorandom>  < pseudorandom> hello...I need to translate short english letter to chinese, if anyone here has 15 minutes of time, I would very appreciate a pm. (sorry for off-topic, hard to find better channel...#defocus didn't help)
<shengyao> pseudorandom: ok, I can try to translate it
<archl> 额。突然手下很热
 * ^chen hi
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu实践记录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387563 安装前的准备： 1.创建未分配硬盘。 先选定一个30g以上的硬盘分区作为安装ubuntu的目标硬盘，将其原本的数据备份后格式化。接着，win7下的操作是：点击开始—>控制面板—>系统和安全—>管理工具—> …
<cherrot> 基蛙不见了啊
<cherrot> > Time.now
<[ub]> cherrot, 2012-09-20 09:28:29 +0800
<kevinyings> 请问一下，放在tomcat下的webapps中的class文件是有需要时去加载还是一下子加载进去
<kevinyings> 有人吗？
<kevinyings> 有人吗？
<kevinyings> > "有人吗" + "有人吗" * 7
<[ub]> kevinyings, 有人吗有人吗有人吗有人吗有人吗有人吗有人吗有人吗
<kevinyings> 有人吗，亲
<cherrot> kevinyings: ?
<cherrot> kevinyings: 没研究过源码 不晓得
<kevinyings> 就是我想对class文件加密，但怕tomcat不认识加密后的文件，进程不执行了
<kevinyings> 求指导，求方向
<kevinyings> cherrot 求方向
<cherrot> kevinyings: 不知道呢 我就是个java民工而已
<kevinyings> cherrot 其实就一个问题，tomcat启动后还会加载工程中的类吗？
<stanley007> 有archlinux用户吗？
 * cherrot 困。。
<archl> cherrot:  摸摸
<Frank1> 请问在Ubuntu中用什么软件录音？不需要太专业的，跟WIN中那个开始，程序，娱乐的差不多就可以
<archl> http://www.qmeili.com/team.aspx?id=453‘
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y 仅188元疯抢阿迪达斯三叶草贝壳头休闲板鞋运动鞋、情侣鞋．男女号码均有，多种颜色可选．陈冠希、陈奕迅亲身示范！时尚百搭帅气，无论在哪，都能带给您不一样的心情！(全场任意2件包邮）
<cherrot> archl: momo
<archl> Frank1: 自带
<Router2> stanley007 这里用arch的很多...
<archl> Frank1: windows 那个不是垃圾么。都不能超过几分种
<Frank1> 是的那个确实很垃圾
<Darksair> audacity
<Frank1> Ubuntu中自带的那个我没有找到
<archl> Darksair: 找砸
<cherrot> Frank1: audacity比较适合  准专业
<Frank1> 谢谢
<archl> cherrot: 那个节目我根本看不懂
<stanley007> 哦，谢谢。我要问个问题。请帮助一下。
<Frank1> 在软件源中找到了
<archl> Frank1: 界面。。。你先去官方站看下
<stanley007> 我用的xfce4，但是那个关机和重启按钮是灰的，我搜索了一下，说是在sudo里面添加个命令，我添加了，但是还是灰的。
<archl> Frank1: 自带 sound recorder
<stanley007> %users localhost=NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper 这个加了，没效果。
<cherrot> archl: 什么节目？
<archl> cherrot: 界面。
<archl> cherrot: 看起来就晕的 audacity
<cherrot> archl: 哦。。。
<stanley007> 也加了 %users localhost=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now,/sbin/halt,/sbin/poweroff,/sbin/reboot ,没用哦。
<cherrot> archl: 确实不够小巧
<cherrot> archl: 很多时候录音都是应急用 要打开即用的效果
<archl> cherrot: 所以就用那些只有4个按钮的就好了
<cherrot> archl: 只知道gnome3自带一个很赞的录屏软件  录音没记得有啊？
<archl> cherrot: 看看 gnome 3 的网站吧。我忘记了
<Router2> stanley007 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141220  看看这个
<archl> cherrot: 似乎因为gnome维护者太少，没人移植了。
<archl> cherrot: 连 manual里的照片都似乎是 2005年前的
<archl> 截图。
<archl> 看字体就能看出来。
<cherrot> archl: sigh...
 * MeaCulpa Windows里都用Audacity
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<stanley007> Router2, 我试试，谢谢兄弟。
<archl> MeaCulpa: windows 那是没办法。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我直接用手机算了。。。
<stanley007> Router2, 谢谢，重启和关机可以按了，就是切换用户还是灰的。
<archl> cherrot:  vlc 竟然能桌面录制
<archl> cherrot: 。我以为vlc是可以录音的，结果不行
<cherrot> archl: 这软件竟然啥都做。。。
<archl> cherrot: 当然，如果手动把视频录制关闭的话，也算做录音了。
<stanley007cn> 问一下，在xfce4中，大家都用什么菜单？
<imadper> 用c写个录音软件, 几十行, 出来的是raw的文件...
<imadper> 读一下声卡就可以了
<MeaCulpa> vlc 大杂烩
<cherrot> imadper: 给我们写一个吧
<MeaCulpa> 主要是现在大家音频解决方案服杂了
<MeaCulpa> 复杂
<MeaCulpa> 尤其PA啥的
<cherrot> imadper: 啥参数都不需要 运行 录音，Ctrl+C 停止
<imadper> cherrot: 写过
<imadper> cherrot: 不过录出来是raw格式的
<MeaCulpa> 要是我电脑，有dsp的，直接ssh/nc聊天都可以
<cherrot> imadper: great~   raw的意思是？
<imadper> cherrot: 没有文件头, 你要自己写个播放的程序才能播放
<cherrot> imadper: 哦
<imadper> cherrot: 那个程序就是 a.out > test.raw  就开始录音
<imadper> cherrot: 然后 p.out < test.raw 就开始播放
<MeaCulpa> 话说你们没arecord?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我还有aplay...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过看样子, cherrot 估计是没有.
<cherrot> imadper: 没有 ～
<imadper> cherrot: 还真没有...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 早
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 早..大象...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你妹的, 色蛤蟆
<cherrot> imadper: 有但没用过
<MeaCulpa> sox
<imadper> cherrot: 那东西的参数也有点儿多
<MeaCulpa> arecord可用，sox更强
<MeaCulpa> sox 对付PA也可以
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 黑毛
<MeaCulpa> 输出wave, 然后pipe给lame...
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 基尾席
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 电击的要不？拯救你的腰
<adam8157_> roylez_: 能套进去么他
<roylez_> adam8157_: 有扩展带
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 管用 不？
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: nnnnd
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 岗岗的带感啊
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 你咋知道我套不进去
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 你确实改采取点措施了
<cherrot> roylez_: 变态了你。。
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: ...
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 求试用
<archl> adam8157_: 血统问题，蒙古人就大肚子不是
<adam8157_> archl: 蛤蟆的血统 (大肚子
<archl> hamo_Emmm: 租金，300元/年
 * hamo_Emmm 拜罗姐！
<archl> hamo_Emmm: 拜我你也瘦不了
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 戴上了是不是有一种蛋蛋的疼痛呢？
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 500给你，原价了 63.75 + 34/4 (美国运费)
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 求试用啊...
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: nnnd
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 500给你试用
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: ....
<huntxu> roylez_: 今天神誕據說？
<roylez_> huntxu: 不知道
<cherrot> huntxu: z这你都知道？什么关系啊这是
<hamo_Emmm> huntxu: 啥东西？
<huntxu> cherrot: 上論壇就看到了
<cherrot> huntxu: o...
<huntxu> 應該是昨天
<huntxu> hamo_Emmm: 不能吃的
<hamo_Emmm> huntxu: 吃你妹...我又不是罗姐，没那么能吃...
<huntxu> hamo_Emmm: 你的大肚子怎麽來的
<huntxu> hamo_Emmm: 難道是遺傳
<hamo_Emmm> huntxu: 喝酒喝的...
<adam8157_> huntxu: 他为了对得起他的名字
<hamo_Emmm> huntxu: 我吃的非常少...
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: nnnnd滚粗
<imadper> roylez_: http://www.taiji.com.cn/coboportal/portal/itservice.ptview?funcid=showGSWZInfoLink&infoSortId=52802&infoLinkId=13962&viewJsp=gswz/newsevents/newsshowcontent.jsp
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 太极计算机股份有限公司--新闻中心
<cherrot> adam8157_: +1
<huntxu> hamo_Emmm: 很顯然當天你比我們都少吃了一個丸子
<imadper> adam8157_: ^^^
<imadper> adam8157_: hamo_Emmm 你们都跳槽去太极好了...
<adam8157_> imadper: huh?
 * hamo_Emmm 求去太极啊！
<imadper> adam8157_: http://www.taiji.com.cn/coboportal/portal/itservice.ptview?funcid=showGSWZInfoLink&infoSortId=52802&infoLinkId=13962&viewJsp=gswz/newsevents/newsshowcontent.jsp
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 看在我被贵摸的人坑了的份上你也得送我一个给我点安慰
<adam8157_> imadper: 太极? 做这种项目 还不如方正靠谱
<imadper> adam8157_: 貌似只考虑后台, 不考虑技术的...
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 滚蛋
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 还没说你表现差影响主席的performance呢
<cherrot> imadper: 后台就是天天站到前台妹子后面的工作？
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 这1.99亿包括买硬件的，这个钱，买个ibm的z或者oracle的extdata什么的都不够用
<imadper> cherrot: 那你不就是后台嘛?
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 这个是第一期....
<cherrot> imadper: 可惜离前台妹子太远 没感觉
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 怎么坑了？
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 第二期也是1.9亿..
<roylez_> adam8157_ hamo_Emmm 打算原价都出掉了
<adam8157_> roylez_: =,=
<roylez_> adam8157_: 淘宝上有个200多的型号，基本上出的都是这种
<roylez_> adam8157_: 貌似是中国厂子偷偷拿出来卖的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: jsp作网页的公司你也敢去？
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 壕席
<adam8157_> roylez_: 别哭
<roylez_> adam8157_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15025002677&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1348108382_3k9_1482835090
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y slendertone system abs 按摩腰带/7个模式/分男女款 /批发-淘宝网
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 早无节操了...
<roylez_> adam8157_: 有什么哭的，轻松就能出掉
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 18摸怎么腻了？
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 他们诱导我说错了话...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 不过北京18M除了Z不知道还有啥开发...要不来魔都玩..
<roylez_> adam8157_: 应该是厂子偷拿出来卖的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 哦？你去面过了？ 说来听听
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 电话面试...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 问啥了 说来听听
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: MeaCulpa 就是先问我IO驱动的事，然后跟我说他们这遍有IO的部门...
<MeaCulpa> 电话面试都是乱说的，都问些手边有点脑很简单手边没电脑没法说的问题
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: IO部门咋了...度娘IO?
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 他们英文问我工作意向以及原因...我说不喜欢做驱动，然后问我为什么，其实我没那么不喜欢，但是英文一说就像是绝对不想做一样...
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: z的IO驱动
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 哦... 英文... 绝对不想...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 英文本来就是没多少模棱两可的，只不过两边都是中国人而已
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 说不清楚的时候,就中文回答
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 对呀，而且我一听那边的中式英语当时就蒙了...连面试的人都是我好紧张..
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 当时傻了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: ”驱动“ 英文是啥？
<scourgen> 太复杂的单词我都不懂，但我善于用简单的话去描述复杂的问题
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 第一次跟中国人面英文...上次面linda都没这么紧张
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: drivers
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不是driver>
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 电话里英文的确麻烦
<scourgen> 有次英文面试，一老外说到工作压力大啥啥的，问我怎么看
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: Driver这个词，含义原不及“驱动”
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: Driver这个词，含义远远不止“驱动”
<scourgen> 我就说if we don't move fast,how can we beat IBM
<MeaCulpa> scourgen: 然后呢？
<MeaCulpa> scourgen: ...
<scourgen> 后来人家就懂了
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 对啊，但是一说 IO device driver就是了
<imadper> .............
<hamo_Emmm> 问我喜欢百度什么
 * bluezd 怎么附近总有 QQ 的声音 ？ 是谁 ！！！！
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: io 设备司机
<hamo_Emmm> 我就说 baidu moving fast
<MeaCulpa> scourgen: IBM survives by moving slower than others!
<imadper> bluezd: 大喊一声: 用qq的那个混蛋给我静音!
<scourgen> 其实那公司是做广告代理的，我只是举个例子而已
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 等面试咯
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 对啊，只能等了...
<bluezd> imadper: 我可不敢，还是消停的吧
<scourgen> 给我3w5我没去。。。。
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 他们说十一前通知我
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 不过z真的没意思，作驱动就是一个个死对结构题
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 不过z真的没意思，作驱动就是一个个死对结构体...
<hamo_Emmm> scourgen: 壕
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 就是...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛这scim
 * MeaCulpa 对驱动的理解就是无尽的结构体
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你面的是啥级别的职位呀?
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 我也是这么说的，他们问我怎么看驱动开发..我说.. Writing drivers, we just need to follow the device's datasheet, step by step to setup its status, then the device works...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: :) 这是大实话
<bluezd> hamo_Emmm: 还得读 specification
<scourgen> 你得看面的对象是谁
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: spec设计总线了，如果仅仅是驱动的话，就不用了
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 不知道级别，忘了问了
<scourgen> 碰到hr，我就说这种nb的专用名词，然后用简单的语句串联起来
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 万一进去是band 4咋办...
<scourgen> 这样hr就会不知明但觉厉
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 尼玛，应届生进去都band 6了
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: band 4瞩目
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: nnnnnd
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 就会埋汰我
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 瞩目
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/images/B005I0EU94/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 瑞奇比蒂 靠垫抱枕 向日葵-玩具-亚马逊
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 滚粗！
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 我喜欢，求赠送！
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 应届只能6吧
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 哥不是应届！！！
<MeaCulpa> 现在都是7
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ... 我都买不起, 怎么送你...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 为啥不是? 你还没有转正定级
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 没这个说法
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 应届也是7了?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 应届不是
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 应届能招几个...招来又不会干活
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 但是标准都是一样的, 没满一年都算吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 没有的事
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 你当煤窑阿
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 好好听听！！！
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 哦 这么高级
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 必须gaoji
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 主席和酷胖待的地方，能不gaoji么？
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 我是怕面我的就是做驱动的，让我说的做驱动这么没技术含量...被我伤害了怎么办...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 很有可能
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 这不是悲剧了...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 要不要就是一念之间...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 可能那个人觉得自己做驱动本来是很有成就感的. 给高层软件提供接口很伟大... 直接被你伤害了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 电话面你的是打酱油的小兵，你打击一下，人家对领导表示，此人对我们干的活不了解...
 * hamo_Emmm 哎...太实在了还是不好啊！
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 要是贵摸去不成我就等你包养了...
<adam8157_> 9_9
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 我是怕把人家伤害太深了怎么办...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 无所谓
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你怕他跳楼?
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你要出卖你的色相? 我觉得这个更难吧...
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 万一呢...我的罪孽就深重了...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: IBM
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 蛋蛋壕，不用我出卖色相也会包养我的
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: IBM在哪里?
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 百度大厦附近
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 鸟巢那个IBM有研发嘛?
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 都在软件园
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 那边是GBS
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 类似与帽帽的gss
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ... CSTL 和 CDL 都在软件园?
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 太远了..
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 鸟巢那么gaoji的地方怎么会给码农们用
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 那你去技术支持?
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 不去...我去做dev
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: dev多低级..
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 这年头想保持低级趣味太难了
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ....... 那你成功了...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: http://mobile.139shop.com/xlj/
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 小辣椒手机官网 - 北斗星手机网
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 22号抢购, 实体店
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 我觉得ubuntu的unity很好用，难道没有人有同感？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387566 我觉得ubuntu的unity很好用，难道没有人有同感？ 在工作效率上非常高，左边的任务拦不关的话，用起来非常好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jjwwwjj — 2012-09-20 10:54
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你去抢一个来玩玩.
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 尼玛，我上次申请那个senior的状态，还是Candidate Contacted，不是not hired...这linda是要搞什么...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emmm: 等我
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: nnnd
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 买不起
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: ç©·
 * hamo_Emmm 求包养！
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 找主席去
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 太远，包养不方便...
<roylez_> adam8157_: 帽子
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 你悲剧了...
<adam8157_> roylez_: 我没认证呢...
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ...
<roylez_> adam8157_: 给是不给吧
 * hamo_Emmm lol
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157_: 到了生死存亡的时候了
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: ssh回去自己给自己帽子不久可以了》。。
<adam8157> roylez_: done
 * adam8157 afk
 * hamo_Emmm ban而不踢，拜主席！！！
<MeaCulpa> wow ipv6阿
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 色大象在学校...学校里ipv6就不值钱了...到处都是
<hamo_Emmm> doNotKickMe: 你悲剧了...下次只能用ipv4上了
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 那些一登录就默认带帽子的是不是比你这种还得手工带的gaoji?
<adam8157> hamo_Emmm: 不是 权限一样的
 * MeaCulpa 还是老美舒服，我们这里intern做完作Intel intern, 干的事都是打杂啥都没学，但人家没毕业呢简历就比咱都长...
<hamo_Emmm> MeaCulpa: 简历长不是坏事么？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 人家没毕业就都溜达了一圈了混脸熟了
 * hamo_Emmm 求去google混脸熟啊！
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 无节操，去google您能干啥？写Java还是搞ML?
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭
<adam8157> hamo_Emmm: 我只有不到一页
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo_Emmm: huh?
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 色大象一定是色诱你了...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 为啥不行了...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你妹的!
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 无节操！
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 肯包养色大象不包养我...(我嚓，这信息量太大了...）
<palomino|working> ........
 * hamo_Emmm momo palomino|working 
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: /whois imadper
 * imadper 我错过了啥... 早知道不试这东西了...
<MeaCulpa> .
 * hamo_Emmm ...
<qiao> imadper, dt880
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 我档年干过差不多的事
<imadper> qiao: 你买了?
<imadper> qiao: 那东西不好推呀
<qiao> imadper, 米有。。。
<imadper> qiao: 拜亚动力的东西都不好推
<qiao> imadper, 就看了一下。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Emmm: 有一次被两个阿三面，明明和Java没关系的职位，非要我谈谈Java, 我就顺便喷了两句...
<imadper> qiao: 哦, 不用yy了, 不好听. 我听过
<hamo_drug> adam8157: 你咋知道的？我刚吃了消炎药，最近上火非常更厉害...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 现在想想可能是掘了他们祖坟了
<qiao> imadper, 我一同学买了个魔声solo hd
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 我也是，昨天那几个人非要我谈对haskell的认识...
<qiao> imad
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: Z 的人问你Haskell?
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 幸亏我看过，要不就悲剧了...
<imadper> qiao: 你去跟他说, 假魔声比真魔声声音好听多了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 不可能吧，不是你主动引导的？
<qiao> imadper, 她估计买的是真的。。。
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 嗯，他们问我对这种high level的语言什么看法，比如haskell什么的
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 真不是..
<imadper> qiao: 不喜欢魔声
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: ...
<qiao> imadper, 人家娃估计就是看着那个好看吧。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 面你的一定是娃娃
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 听着声音特别的耳熟...
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 总感觉耳熟
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 不会又死在熟人手里了吧...cc adam8157
 * MeaCulpa 对haskell有两点认识: 1. 其主页鼓吹这东西接近人类思维，简单易理解，然后我没看懂，就把网页关了 2. 很多版本编译错误一大堆
<adam8157> hamo_drug: 哦?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 你被钓鱼了~
<imadper> qiao: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1168846
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 高仿的魔声beats pro 谁听过, 声音怎么样? 或极致 pro 650? 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 耳机都是渣
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 箱子太贵, 买不起...
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 那用啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 喇叭
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 不便携啊...
<MeaCulpa> 耳机音域达不到人类耳朵
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 路上不听
<archl> 现在。。。
<archl> 中国型号及其繁多
<archl> 。老外需要2个型号的话，国内会出10个。
<archl> 让你无法网上比较，只能看广告
<imadper> hamo_drug: 用这个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.c71729&id=14606977392
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 日本 顶级静电耳机stax sr009（ 实体现货）-淘宝网
<imadper> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.c71729&id=14606977392
<qiao> imadper, 亲，你要买一个么。。。
<imadper> qiao: 我要不吃不喝, 实习一年半才能买...
<archl> imadper: 拿到一个，你就可以剩下时间工作了
<qiao> imadper, 先膜拜一下吧。。。
<hamo_drug> imadper: 壕莫装
<CyrusYzGTt> 道+魔=佛
<imadper> archl: 没读懂...
<imadper> qiao: 这个有啥值得膜拜的.... http://headphone.zol.com.cn/261/2611842.html
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 20W天价旗舰 森海塞尔奥菲斯耳机简评_森海塞尔 ORPHEUS_耳机评测-中关村在线
<archl> imadper: 抢一个卖掉
<imadper> hamo_drug: archl 要抢抢这个: http://headphone.zol.com.cn/261/2611842.html
<hamo_drug> imadper: archl 果然都是壕
<hamo_drug> imadper: 这种监听级别的耳机，得配多少钱的声卡啊
<archl> hamo_drug: 。你嚎什么壕。
 * hamo_drug 买了监听级别的耳机和声卡，去挺mp3和农业重金属应该会非常带感
<qiao> imadper, 我看我还是先普及一下基础知识再看吧。。。
<archl> hamo_drug:  我都分不清农业和重金属的。
 * archl 摆 hamo_drug 的排位
<hamo_drug> archl: 他们本来就一样...请参考   月亮之上
<imadper> hamo_drug: 声卡? 那不是有送一个胆放吗? 果断应该数字输出+解码+line out+胆放
 * archl 全然不知
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 普及一下好
<hamo_drug> imadper: 壕...玩音乐的都是壕
<imadper> hamo_drug: 我不玩, 我只看新闻
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<imadper> hamo_drug: qiao MeaCulpa 那个耳机是用来听这种音乐的: http://open.tv.sohu.com/play.do?api_key=4a62c00db90213d0f54115e0b3ab5535&format=json&vid=413822&cid=1300
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 视频：《云南山歌》一炮打你到天亮-高清正版在线观看-搜狐视频
 * archl 想尝壕猪
<archl> 或者养个
<hamo_drug> ...
<imadper> archl: 看我发的视频
<archl> imadper: 不看。
<qiao> imadper, 。。。
<archl> imadper:  vpn 中。麻烦
<imadper> hamo_drug: 我去给他放到 都撸去?
<imadper> archl: ....
<hamo_drug> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_drug: 你听没听呀?
<imadper> hamo_drug: qiao 一定要好好听呀....
<qiao> imadper, 你丫口味真重～～～
<imadper> qiao: 听了没? 在公司功放一个?
<qiao> imadper, 你丫回来放吧。。。
<imadper> qiao: 我下周五回去上班.
<hamo_drug> imadper: 这尼玛一系列的云南山歌都屌爆了...
<imadper> hamo_drug: 我擦, 我的功德是-140
<qiao> imadper, 好吧，我这周末回学校。
<hamo_drug> imadper: lol
<imadper> qiao: gaoji
<hamo_drug> imadper: 被你发现了...
<imadper> hamo_drug: 你妹, 给我加回来!
<hamo_drug> imadper: qiao 你们惺惺相惜情不自禁了？
<imadper> hamo_drug:  你连不认识的实习生都调戏?? 没人性..
<archl> 睡死
<archl> hamo_drug:  调戏 imadper 不需要理由的
<MeaCulpa> http://www.utart.com/2011-05-20/900-months-life/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 人生只有900个月 | UT Art
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛太震撼
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一个月过去了。吃啥呢。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你对吃不是很有自己想发的么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有原料就有吃的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 当东西多的时候，我的原则：先吃最好吃的
 * archl 只在最好吃的时候吃。。。
<archl> hamo_drug: 所以上宴席，先吃蛋糕！
 * hamo_drug 拜罗姐！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 宴席又不会一上来就上蛋糕
<jyfl987> adam8157: tar 的那个压缩 是对单个文件压缩以后tar还是tar成一个包以后才压缩
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 加个 drug 啥情况？吸毒了？
<hamo_drug> pityonline: 阿蛋说我嗑药了...T_T
<[ub]> 新 网站架设 • 有什么办法让linux系统在物理断网的情况下让程序认为还是 联网的 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387570 在用openmpi， 这个软件使用tcp方式通讯 我就单机使用，但要系统认为联网了才能用 我拔下网线的同时运行程序，程序不出错 但当系统显示断网之后再运行程序 …
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 哈哈，也可以叫 hamo_high
<jyfl987> hamo_drug: 哪里买的？
<hamo_drug> pityonline: drug了也不high啊...我吃了一堆消炎药大早晨的...
<hamo_drug> jyfl987: 药店
<jyfl987> hamo_drug: 大麻还是5号啊
<hamo_drug> jyfl987: 阿莫西林
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 你啥情况？
<kevinyings>  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣)
<jyfl987> hamo_drug: 那个也是管制的 里面有金鸡纳碱
<pityonline> hamo_drug: gaoji 过度？
<hamo_drug> pityonline: 最近上火厉害，嗓子发炎了
<hamo_drug> jyfl987: 这么gaoji了这药
<jyfl987> hamo_drug: 找个基友歇歇火？
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 那是光 gao 了，没 gao 到啊
 * hamo_drug 乃们口味太重了
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 我还没说深喉过度呢……
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hamo_drug> pityonline: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 走私阿莫西林去北美是好买卖
<hamo_drug> pityonline: 这温柔乡里口味有点重了P姐
<onlylove> 找工作太痛苦，今天上午这简直就故意踩践人
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 不如我们搞个团伙
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 我看行...北美为啥缺这东西？
<pityonline> hamo_drug: 哈哈，不卖弄了，我换到 windows 下导歌去，昨天把 Dire Straits 全收了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 北美不给滥用抗生素，感冒一般直接让你熬成肺炎
<hamo_drug> onlylove: 啥公司？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 穷苦大众怨声载道，进口中国青霉素的呼声很高
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 什么级别的感冒能搞成肺炎？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: onlylove 还别说，我刚才也接到个电话，和我约时间，声音很好听的妹子，居然是笔试我都稀里糊涂同意了...笔试我一一般直接据掉的
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 啥公司？
<onlylove> hamo_drug: 叫金石利新还是啥的，弄个系统管理员，问我售前售后……问我职业规划，我说架构师，问我和系统工程师没关系，为什么要做
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 任何级别。那边医保不是全覆盖的，头疼脑热看病很贵，医生又不给开药
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 某阿三公司，像样的JD我都没看到...
<onlylove> 感冒搞成肺炎……
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 阿三公司不错，多学一门外语
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 我很反感笔试的，笔试是给毕业生玩得东西
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 印度语？印度人自己都不说~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 快别说了……招聘网站有时候好几个公司的jd都一样，不知道谁抄谁的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 话说阿莫西林，见效快，很受北美欢迎
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 医生一句让你回家睡觉多喝水，就问你要上百刀
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得阿莫西林好，我一般不吃，有小感冒就靠白细胞战士，实在不行了，基本4颗阿莫西林就搞定
<onlylove> 这医生钱赚的容易
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 我现在看到网络上鼓吹滥用抗生素的就想抽他们
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa:  不过中国这个一点感冒就挂水这个毛病是不好...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 那帮家伙在拿当代人的健康幸福交换后代可能的保障
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 挂水是不好，但要说滥用其实在医改以前没有滥用
<MeaCulpa> 滥用绝对是用来转移医改腐败视线的
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 一般的抗生素能报嘛...
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 当然用能报的...
<MeaCulpa> 现在的问题是，非抗生素感冒药物国家反而控制了...
<MeaCulpa> 怕你提炼麻黄碱
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 说实话在家里人有认识在国外的之前，我不知道肺炎为何物
<MeaCulpa> hamo_drug: 近几年控制抗生素了，感冒转肺炎的开始多了
<MeaCulpa> 如果是小孩，转心肌炎就损失大了
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 心肌炎会造成心脏的不可逆损伤好像...
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 现在孩子都娇贵的很
<MeaCulpa> 所以去他的控制抗生素，人家老美缺胳膊少腿的国家养一辈子，我们怎么能跟他们一起玩
<hamo_drug> MeaCulpa: 可以鸡尾酒疗法，多种抗生素一起吃...总有一个能干掉
<MeaCulpa> 就像藏鳌VS狼，藏螯缺胳膊少腿了有主人一辈子好吃好喝供着，还能找妹子配种，狼断一跟牙齿说不定这辈子就废了，凭啥和你拼命...
 * hamo_drug afk
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络时同时断，查看日志，不知道是网卡问题，还是内核问题. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387571 系统版本是Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l 查看日志发现一直循环提示如下问题。 kernel: [ 5356.956123] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down NetworkManager[3157]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (dev …
<MeaCulpa> 1http://imgur.com/p7ByT
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Um...um...I need an adult! - Imgur
<onlylove> 发现前程无忧就一垃圾网站
<kevinyings> onlylove 怎么了
<onlylove> 整天往邮箱里面塞东西，还不让退订
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不至于吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 51job可以改邮箱的
<MeaCulpa> 直接改掉即可
<Fity> SteamedFish: 水水更健康~~
<onlylove> 我点退订，网页就循环定向，说可能是拒绝cookie，我吃饱了撑得拒绝那东西
<CyrusYzGTt> 改成  yahoo 郵箱就是了，這個網站也經常發垃圾郵件4
<CyrusYzGTt> 改成  yahoo 郵箱就是了，這個網站也經常發垃圾郵件
<onlylove> 而且经常有莫名其妙的公司给我打电话，说我投过简历……丫的我自己投过没我自己还不知道么
<majia321> 51job可以开自动投递……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和你说了改掉邮箱
<MeaCulpa> 邮箱，电话改成妇联
<MeaCulpa> 反正我改成计生委
<archl> MeaCulpa: 再要个孩子？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，哈哈
<archl> MeaCulpa:  :)
<MeaCulpa> 车坏了上班死人
 * MeaCulpa 求魔都市区工作
 * MeaCulpa 求魔都市区或西郊工作
<onlylove> 求帝都工作，任意地点
<archl> MeaCulpa: 逃离18m了？
<onlylove> 18m多好……
<kevinyings> 就是
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 求助·DeepinLinux12.06版无线连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387573 上周硬盘重新分区后装了最新的DeepinLinux12.06版，装好后发现无线连接出问题了。 我有两个无线路由，其中A路由为了安全，路由设置里选择的是不广播SSID，以前用11.12版的时候，选择隐藏 …
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没，太远...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我们可以work from home...但是我喜欢办公室的环境和那台linux Desktop
<archl> MeaCulpa: 要求政府建立空中轨道缓解交通压力。。。
<archl> 轻轨。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 可以建立环绕城市的传送带
<archl> adam8157: http://www.tip.org.cn/tip-2012/
<MeaCulpa> 40km/h运行，没有车厢，直接传送带
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以后会有5环么。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 减速带。。。
<archl> 40km/h。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 匀速运行，透明隧道，人直接在上面坐着或者走，就一根环状传送带
<MeaCulpa> archl: 用惯性系统帮助人登上传送带即可
<archl> MeaCulpa: 在扶梯上加速到 40km/h
<archl> 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你负责设计
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩差不多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我负责Patent
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
 * MeaCulpa 现在本频道所有人必须和我的律师签订一个NDA
<MeaCulpa> None-Disclosure-Agreement
<archl> onlylove:  http://gongyi.qq.com/a/20120703/000008.htm
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y 北京光华慈善基金会招聘多个职位_公益_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> archl: 好地方阿，我亲戚是红十字会的司机，吃遍魔都星级酒店buffet
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我开溜了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 这种作慈善的，拉到一笔钱就立即花天酒地
<onlylove> 跑的到挺快
<onlylove> 问题是我一个sa做啥公益职位……做不来
<adam8157> jyfl987: tar不压缩
 * adam8157 情商是硬伤
<jyfl987> adam8157: tar -jc
<adam8157> jyfl987: 先压成tar, 然后再bz2
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那如何加压缩参数 比如想要 -9
<adam8157> jyfl987: tar不能压缩, bz2不能处理多个文件
<adam8157> jyfl987: man tar
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我很怀疑他是先把单个文件bz2以后 再tar打包起来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那样最后是个tar包, 你file可以看到, 事实上是个bz2包
<jyfl987> adam8157: 否则的话要往tar包里再加个文件 那要先解压整个文件了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以叫tar.bz2
<imadper> qiao: 在?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那这个不科学
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你怀疑的没用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是怀疑
<imadper> qiao: 在不? 帮我个忙?
<adam8157> imadper: 他不在位子上
<imadper> adam8157: ok, 多谢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看了个文章 讲红帽要在arm上发力 而且是主攻server
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 学校说要鉴定表.. 我没上过qq群, 不知道...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只能说 "呵呵"
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这就是当初我对openshift的担心
<jyfl987> adam8157: 很有可能到时候有一瞟arm机器也家进来 于是你的那些二进制代码就卡擦了
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> jyfl987: openshift和我们platform无关 我们不会自己弄集群  openshift只存在ec2之类上
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 晚上有吃的蹭，去不？
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 还能面“么么哒”
<adam8157> hamo_hot: ....
<adam8157> hamo_hot: 在哪里
<onlylove> 壕还用蹭饭？
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 知春路
<jyfl987> adam8157: 谁知道呢 如果红毛要推自己的arm系统方案  肯定自己要出一个demo 我要是红猫的cto 我肯定让openshift加点机器装这个
<adam8157> hamo_hot: 还有别人没
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 么么哒，还有我，还有么么哒百度的一个基友...现在就我们三，还有一坨别的人，是个开源硬件的聚会
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 你可以从RH拽几个人过去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们去只会amazon? 不可能的事情
<adam8157> jyfl987: 指挥
<hamo_hot> adam8157: 来不来？
<adam8157> hamo_hot: 考虑中
<hamo_hot> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> 开源硬件……就是造卫星的那些？
<ansik> 请教xterm下配置的颜色参数，另存为文件后用什么方法可以直观的查看？
<ansik> 我看有人可以在终端下打印出来。用的是什么命令？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咱们骑驴看唱本
<hamo_what> jyfl987: 你为什么要骑着阿蛋？
<jyfl987> hamo_what: 呵呵
<roylez> ansik: 自己写的脚本或者函数
<MeaCulpa> ansik: 你这个另存为动作没有损失数据就无所谓阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.thedailymuse.com/career/3-signs-your-employees-think-you-suck-as-a-manager/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 3 Signs Your Employees Think You Suck as a Manager | The Daily Muse
<MeaCulpa> ansik: man script
<ansik> roylez, MeaCulpa: 我试试，谢谢。
<hamo_what> adam8157: 去不？
<adam8157> hamo_what: 几点
<hamo_what> adam8157: 7
<adam8157> hamo_what: 不认识的人太多
<hamo_what> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 吃啥
<hamo_what> adam8157: 别害羞，正是你找新基友的好机会，而且，搞计算机的人都不歧视你们这群人的...
<hamo_what> adam8157: 披萨
<adam8157> hamo_what: pizza hut?
<hamo_what> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> hamo_what: bigger?
<hamo_what> adam8157: VBLOG Pizza
<adam8157> bluezd: 去不?
<hamo_what> bluezd: 面“么么哒"
 * hamo_what 阿蛋终于和zd在一起了...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 你找踢
<archl> hamo_what:  我想吃 pizza。
<bluezd> adam8157: 好像人很多啊，去呗
<archl> hamo_what:  炭烤的。
<bluezd> hamo_what: ......
<hamo_what> archl: 土人木有吃过...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 么么哒来北京干啥
 * hamo_what 尼玛，好好的一个活动有变成RH的基佬见面大会了...
<hamo_what> adam8157: deepin
<adam8157> hamo_what: ...
<archl> hamo_what: 不是过去了么吗？
<imadper> qiao: hoho在不?
<bluezd> adam8157: 么么哒 是谁？
<adam8157> hamo_what: 我真想把你永久ban了正正风气
<archl> RH基佬们
<adam8157> bluezd: 你不认识momo?
 * archl 输入了 /whois momo
<bluezd> adam8157: 不认识啊 momo
<adam8157> bluezd: 你妹
<archl>  /whois momo
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是在内部频道 momo 蛤蟆的那位
 * hamo_what RH基佬水陆无遮大会...
<archl> hamo_what: 你一定要去
<hamo_what> archl: 我已然不属于RH基佬的团体了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 就是 hamo 问有没有女朋友的那个？
<adam8157> bluezd: bingo
 * hamo_what ...
<archl> hamo_what: 心属。
<archl> hamo_what: 别哭
<archl> hamo_what: 我会一直认为你是RH的。
<hamo_what> bluezd: 你居然还记得这个事情...
<hamo_what> archl: RH的没问题，不过不属于他们那个基佬团体...
<bluezd> hamo_what: 每次新员工来的时候自我介绍的时候我都会想起你
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 【求助】Language Support出错～！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387576 提示是这样的： Code: Could not install the full language support Transaction failed: None  The following packages have unmet dependencies: language-pack-gnome-zh-hans: Depends: language-pack-gnome-zh-hans-base (>= 1:12.04+20120508) but 1:12.04+20120801 is t …
 * hamo_what ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 啊，我以为谁呢 ？ 他跟我说了 知春路 味伯客披萨 ？ 这个 ? cc hamo_what
<kevinyings> crond 每分钟执行一次对服务器压力大不大？
<kevinyings> 任务
<kevinyings> 求人指导
<kevinyings> 有人没
<hamo_what> bluezd: bingo
<kevinyings> ssh连接超过200个对网络带宽消耗大不大
<kevinyings> ？
<hamo_what> bluezd: 看来你和么么哒有一腿啊...
<kevinyings> 有人知道吗，为什么都是水货
<hamo_what> adam8157: 你看看，叫你跟么么哒走近一点你不，被bluezd抢走了吧...
<kevinyings> 不要水啊，不是回答问题吗？
<bluezd> hamo_what: ...... 他还邀请我参加周日的大会呢，据说有妹子 。。。。。。
<kevinyings> 有人没，求回答问题啊
<hamo_what> bluezd: 周日啥会？
<hamo_what> kevinyings: 网络带宽消耗大不大？啥叫大？
<kevinyings> hamo_what 就是占1/10
<hamo_what> kevinyings: 这个不会
<hamo_what> adam8157: RH的人越来越多了
<bluezd> hamo_what: 我也没参加过，感觉好像和你们的面基大会差不多
<archl> kevinyings: 当然看你做什么了。。。ssh下载？
<hamo_what> bluezd: 哪有面基大会...你这孩子，我都是去见朋友的，只有 adam8157 这种才是去面基的呢...别胡说...
<bluezd> hamo_what: 哦，这样 。。。。。。
<archl> 又一只活泼的大蜘蛛。
<archl> 他们都来保护我么。
<madper> qiao: hoho不在吗？
<madper> qiao: 那就没办法了。。。
<hamo_what> madper: 你找hoho干吗？人家结婚了
<madper> hamo_what: 我知道， hoho娶你了
<madper> hamo_what: 别吃醋
<archl> hamo_what: 你也坏嘴了。学坏了
<qiao> madper, zai
<madper> qiao: 在？
<madper> qiao: 这么好。
<madper> qiao: 那senior在吗？
<qiao> madper, 我问你在不在
<madper> qiao: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽的Senior们
<madper> qiao: 现在是个什么情况？
<madper> qiao: 你先帮我打印出来， 然后找senior签字吧， 我跟senior说好了。。。
<qiao> madper, 现在senior问我该给你的那个上面都写啥？
<qiao> madper, 只需要签字？
<madper> qiao: 只有第二张需要写， 一两句评价， 类似啥认真负责之类的。。。 然后每一个栏里给打个分吧。。
<madper> qiao: 多谢了！
<madper> hamo_what: 竟然有人现在说你学坏了。。。
<madper> archl: 你才认出 hamo_what 的本来面目？
 * hamo_what 我一直是好人的...
<qiao> madper, 木有模板？
<madper> qiao: senior的意思是要个模板照着写？ 就说·该同学实习期间可以按时完成任务， 不迟到早退。 希望他能在技术方面有更深入的学习。·
<madper> qiao: 恩， 够了， 糊弄一下学校而已~
<qiao> 好吧。。。
<adam8157> hamo_what: 我他妈真的快忍不了了
<hamo_what> adam8157: calm down...
<madper> adam8157: 怎么了？
<hamo_what> adam8157: 看来你最近被折磨的厉害...
 * adam8157 刚刚被告知了个好消息
<roylez> adam8157: ?
<MeaCulpa> 啥好事
<roylez> adam8157: 碎蛋联盟邀请你参赛？
<hamo_what> roylez: ...
<hamo_what> roylez: 你作为5届联赛的决赛选手他们居然没通知你？
 * hamo_what afk
 * adam8157 afk too
<gebjgd> 鄙视afk的
<MeaCulpa> afk
<onlylove> 感觉现在实习生比较吃香……到处找实习生
<gebjgd> onlylove: 因为实习生钱少
<gebjgd> onlylove: 为了省钱
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 香港哪里买电子产品比较好？
<qiao> madper, ping
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 华强北就行了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 去什么香港
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 听不懂
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 深圳华强北
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我不去SZ
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 去HK顺便转转
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我去问问我老婆
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 尖沙咀?
<MeaCulpa> http://china.caixin.com/2012-09-20/100440234.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 销量第一面粉企业添加致癌物硼砂被查_政经频道_财新网
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 尖杀嘴哪里？
<MeaCulpa> 硼灰原来是致癌的阿...貌似只要是拉面都加
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 旺角。有连锁的电器店，也有很多小店
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/rLw8WfCU
<MeaCulpa> 所以说Bash是毒瘤
<MeaCulpa> 丫for 后面空格都不带了
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于vsftpd的配置问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387582 我在ubuntu12.04上安装了vsftpd后，进行了相关配置，可用匿名与本地用户名进行登录，但是不能上传文件和创建文件夹！在配置中我确定是开放了权限的！ 当我把用户登录目录用指令sudo chmod 777 /home/ftp …
<onlylove> 不用bash换啥……tcsh？还是zsh
<hamo_what> archl: 罗姐罗姐，我给你找到好东西了
<hamo_what> archl: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7d7e5676jw1dx24165k9fj.jpg
<yandong> openvswitch的 "internal" device是做什么的？ 比如 ovs-vsctl add-br br0，之后ifconfig还会看到一个br0端口，其类型就是internal，这是干什么的？  正常的交换机所有端口都是平级的
<archl> hamo_what:  O..O
<archl> hamo_what: 400元人民币啊。。。
 * archl 还是 63kg重量。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 华强北
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我说了我不去SZ
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去hk, 顺便看看哪里能买点东西...Kindle Fire HD有离线卖的么??
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 深圳华强北
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 深圳华强北
<MeaCulpa> 我擦你们真烦
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: kindle fire hd你只能在米国买了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 让ofan给你买呗
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: :P 我就是一说...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我也就是那么一说...
 * MeaCulpa 主要想买个SONY镜头...这货太麻烦了
 * archl 想要变 70kg 啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...你多高
<archl> MeaCulpa:  180cm
<archl> MeaCulpa: 算 179吧
<lainme> MeaCulpa: kindle fire hd现在大概没。有也贵。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 179你才70不到,的确有点瘦
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不过也算合理阿
<MeaCulpa> archl: 难道你臀部积累了肥肉...
<MeaCulpa> https://twitter.com/vsvc/status/248563886264029184/photo/1
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa> 擦,twitter挤奶
<MeaCulpa> http://news.xhby.net/system/2012/09/20/014628965.shtml
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 81岁老汉买摩托车取悦34岁男友 分手后自称被抢劫_新华报业网
<palomino|working> .......
<hamo_what> 信息量太大了...
<NWMonster> 光靠看标题我都已经感觉够重的了
<MeaCulpa> 话说, 我在菲律宾xuxu的时候, 墙壁上提贴了菲zf发的拯救据报少年拐卖的广告
<hiei> 乱码不？
<MeaCulpa> 我也的确看到过不少白人老外拉菲律宾男孩手逛街的
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 不乱
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 键盘被人拿走了
<MeaCulpa> hiei: Arch用户,这server新开了个archlinux-cn, 去开光吧
<MeaCulpa> hiei: ... 我们机械键盘太丑,都没人要
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 只好irrsi了
<archl> lainme: 现在是购物狂了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你买点啥
 * adam8157 擦, 组里接近一半的人要用awesome了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。我下半身是足够粗了，所以，上肢非常单薄
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 错了,
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你买点啥
<archl> MeaCulpa: 什么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...懒得配的平铺,Awesome的确不错
<archl> MeaCulpa:  我说的是 lainme变购物狂？
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...我还以为你变了
<archl> adam8157:  你用什么？
<lainme> archl: 还行吧。。
<adam8157> archl: awesome
<archl> adam8157: 。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Awesome就像捡来的孩子, 初来乍到就长得有模有样,你要是想用心打扮他...小心他长一岁就不认人
<archl> adam8157:  话说 linux大桌面，都不如windows对键盘操作支持好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在不会了 稳定了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 换别人的孩子就好了吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 领养
<adam8157> archl: huh? 键盘?
<MeaCulpa> archl: :)
<archl> adam8157: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...
<adam8157> archl: 怎么说
<archl> adam8157:  我感觉 gnome 和 kde 默认用键盘操作都有些不方便。。。e17更不说
<archl> xfce 也是。
 * bluezd 换回 openbox
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: xml 你也能忍...
 * MeaCulpa 宁可rc.lua都忍不了xml
<archl> roylez:  adam8157 凭什么说 http://www.google.cn/music/album?id=B1159016eea038f6b linux下播放不了？
<[ub]> archl ⇪ ti: Ur So Gay - 谷歌音乐搜索
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 据说宪兵来,QuackSheet之类的东西都不让有的
<archl> kindle keyboard 怎么还是那么贵。。。
<hamo_what> archl: 器大活好..所以贵
<archl> hamo_what: 额。罚你重申。
<hamo_what> archl: 真的，keyboard比别的都大，而且键盘按起来比虚拟的好用，当然是器大活好了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_what: Kindle的圆圆的键盘能舒服?
<hamo_what> MeaCulpa: 比虚拟的强
<archl> hamo_what: 为啥没个能触摸又能键盘的？
<hamo_what> archl: ....
<hamo_what> archl: 不能贪多
<archl> hamo_what: 玩这个游戏 http://sourceforge.net/projects/toohardforyou/
<[ub]> archl ⇪ t: 2H4U : Too Hard For You | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net
<MeaCulpa> hamo_what: 话说, Kindle要keyboard干啥?
<archl> hamo_what:  http://forplay-2h4u.appspot.com/
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa> hamo_what: 连做个笔记都不行吧
<archl> MeaCulpa:  可以标记
<MeaCulpa> hamo_what: 也不能看技术文档
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  能——可以转化
<MeaCulpa> archl: 图片?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: svg?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 看paper和技术文档不行吧
<MeaCulpa> archl:  代码高量?
<MeaCulpa> s/高量/高亮
<archl> MeaCulpa: 用个。 破 calibre is free and open source e-book computer software that organizes, saves and manages e-books, supporting a variety of formats.
<archl> MeaCulpa:  高亮没有。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 只能灰度
<MeaCulpa> archl: 所以还是蹲厕所看小说的东西?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不行，是太阳下看的
<MeaCulpa> 太阳下看小说...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没看广告图大多都是太阳下
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 卖点
<MeaCulpa> 我还是等ipad mini吧...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查找软件安装在什么位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387589 刚安装了个java 需要配置环境变量才能使用tomcat，不知道安装在那了。 是通过apt-get命令安装的。 要怎么才能知道安装在什么位置啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ytwman — 2012-09-20 16:36
<MeaCulpa> 我要看google reader...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我要看漫画...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 小孩。自己用kindle上网看。
<archl> MeaCulpa:  google reader 可以订阅？
<adam8157> hamo_what: 几点哪里集合
<hamo_what> adam8157: 你们先过去吧...我和百度的这个一起过去
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<hamo_what> 貌似bluezd知道地方
<bluezd> hamo_what: 嗯，我知道
<hamo_what> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo_what> adam8157: 跟着你基友走就行了
<bluezd> hamo_what: ......
<archl> MeaCulpa:  哦。是订阅订阅。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa:  你竟然跟了google 了～ O:D
<archl> O:DO 额这样表情挺好的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 订阅的太多,懒得一个个加, 手机上就从了google...
<archl> http://buy.joyridelabs.de/
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y Get Nikki and the Robots Story Episodes through PayPal, Bitcoin or Labour! - Nikki and the Robots Purchase
<archl> 买这个了。花 $0.05
<archl> MeaCulpa: 其实，我可以用paypal 超付款。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为我已经不在 AU 了。然后他们也逮不了我
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你paypal和卡不bind?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 和银行卡绑定
<hamo_what> archl: 节操...
<MeaCulpa> 哦,不是和信用卡帮定?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有一次超付，罚了我 $10
<MeaCulpa> archl: debit card?
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛不帮定credit card...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 普通的 online saving
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没有 credit啊，我又没工作
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我曾和澳大利亚TransUnion有合作,他们可以把你记录commmit到英国和美国
<MeaCulpa> archl: 但是中国大陆你随意
<archl> MeaCulpa: 超付了 $1，罚了$10
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 哈哈 TUA
<MeaCulpa> archl: 香港和新加坡危险,但是澳大利亚没有身份证,你也显然不是选民,所以你因该难以被关连到...
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 对把
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 袋鼠国很随意的
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 估计怎样都抓不到
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 而且我觉得他们是吹牛的
<MeaCulpa> 根本定位不到个人
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 嗯，肯定是。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 算了，那样我还要再办 paypal，麻烦。不能支付 $0.01了，现在我要每次只支付 $0.01能维持很久呢
<MeaCulpa> ~
<MeaCulpa> archl: 作慈善
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 网上要饭能要到钱吗？
<archl> hiei: 能啊
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我要了1年, Paypal帐户收到3美刀
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 然后我就算了...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 要每天更新要饭信息才行
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 可以帖娃娃照片,要饭奶粉钱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 帖裸照
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我那时候就是要奶粉钱,但是没贴照片
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你下班不是在家么。。。
 * lainme sage就不能精简下么
<jyfl987> .cl
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 双显示器可以工作了，但是docky，为什么没有特效呢？求解，感谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387593 11.png ubuntu12.04 ，docky是在管软管理器中下载的；我是先安装的系统，后来买的显卡，显卡的驱动应该是可以使用了， 我电脑有2个显示器，配置都可以工作了；  …
<tryit> 有人用python写gtk程序吗？请教个问题
<jianghu> hello
<jianghu> hi
<[ub]> jianghu, 不要玩机器人
<jianghu> ol
<[ub]> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<archl> MeaCulpa: 奇怪。
<jianghu> 机器还是人?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 完蛋了。被封了，我又没有那个HSBC设备。现在不能用了。。。又记不住以前的账户号码。
<archl> jianghu: 你当然是机器。
<jianghu> ooo
<[ub]> 新 深度PK版 • ubuntu加android=win8？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387597 win8马上就要来了，平板和pc的融合,办公和娱乐的融合。 intel也将方向转向了更低功耗的cpu 看了联想yoga，感觉wintel又要归来了，至少在大屏设备上，我对低功耗x86的win8更充满期待。 android缺乏办公能力，linux娱乐性 …
<fhmdgxs> 现在经济危机啊
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 开始写Audacity教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387601 千里之行始于足下 大概照着gw教程写 -- 感觉中文翻译有些怪怪的 或许是gw用惯了先入为主 -- 在xp里装的提示配置不正确 好像还没中文版的先不管了 -- 已完成的： http://teliute.org/linux/Teauda/index.html Code: 第01 …
<dwjie> ..
<jusss> 数组是存在栈上的吗？那&p[1] &p[2]哪个大？
<fhmdgxs> 数组不一定是存在栈上的 肯定是p[2]大
<fhmdgxs> x86 os：linux
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那自动变量一般是存在栈上吗？
<fhmdgxs> 不是吧， 全局变量也可以用auto修饰吧。。 一般不写都是auto吧
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那东西存在栈上
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那啥东西存在栈上
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: 局部变量呗， 还有一些地址
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 举个例子呗，输出栈上变量的地址
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 没看懂啊
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 我定义变量发行先定义的在低地址，后定义的在高地址，很奇怪
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于在ubuntu12.04下安装Cadence IC610的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387603 小弟为了Cadence这个软件专门装了个ubuntu的系统，有没有哪位大哥安装成功的教教我啊，或者给个教程的连接～～ 感激不尽啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jimmyfack — 2012-09-20 …
<jusss> fhmdgxs: int a;int b;然后发现a的地址比b低
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 如果存在栈上，a的地址应该比b高
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 正常啊， 你咋知道哪个先进栈的
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 不是先定义的先进去吗？难道我又理解错了。。。
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 不是啊， 定义的局部变量的顺序就是个编译器行为， 连push/pop都没有啊 兄弟
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 你定了些变量， esp直接减掉所有的大小， ebp记着一开始esp的位置
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那怎么知道第一个进栈的是谁
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 然后编译器喜欢让ebp-4当a就当a, ebp-4当b就当b
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 我个人觉着这得看编译器， 毕竟局部变量不是push进栈， 就是在栈上留个位置罢了
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 编译器会有自己的规则的
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那怎么知道编译器的规则
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 谁写的编译器问谁去。。
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 难道没标准吗
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 必须有， 怎么排 怎么对其
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 我不懂
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 比如参数入栈的顺序也又不同
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 你要是为这个顺序不爽可以这样， 写个函数 a, 里面有个变量a 打一下地址， 函数a调用函数b, 函数b里有个变量b， 打一下地址
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 然后看一下大小你就爽了
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 。。。
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 要爽就听我的
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 那汇编是不是就自己想咋搞就咋搞了，
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 是的， 你没有了 预编译 编译的过程， 只剩下了 汇编 链接这两个过程， 但是后面两个过程比价单纯
<fhmdgxs> s/价/较
<jusss> fhmdgxs: linux下好像是att格式的汇编，但一般都是intel格式的教程，
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 网上
<fhmdgxs> 下个nasm, 应该就是intel格式的
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 不知道ubuntu的源里有没有nasm
<linsux> 汇编是属于上个世纪的，学了也是白学
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 怎么没有
<fhmdgxs> 下个一编就能用
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 哦
<linsux> 现在是OOP的年代
<wkai> 学会汇编可以自己用Verilog山寨CPU额，指令编码之类的
<fhmdgxs> 经济危机啊， 找不到工作待业。。
<weakish> 问个可能off-topic的问题，如果显卡支持的最大分辨率比显示器的分辨率要小，会出现什么情况？
<weakish> fhmdgxs: 潜龙勿用啊~
<fhmdgxs> weakish: 哥们我佛道两头都拜过了。。身上没钱了
<weakish> fhmdgxs: 那先随便找个凑合下
<fhmdgxs> weakish: 没人要。。直接都没人给电话了这两天
<fhmdgxs> 潜龙勿用，阳在下也。。。
<weakish> fhmdgxs: 说不定过两天就有了……或者主动打电话去问问
<fhmdgxs> 哎， 就跟回到大学一样成天吃饭睡觉的
<weakish> fhmdgxs: 趁此机会折腾折腾电脑也不错
<weakish> 如果显卡支持的最大分辨率比显示器的分辨率要小，会出现什么情况？我的显卡是ATI Mobility Radeon 9550，32MB显存，64bit的bus，最大只支持到1024x768，可是现在都买不到这种显示器了吧？
<weakish> 网上搜到的信息，都是驱动没装好什么的，没找到讲我这种显卡本身拖不动的情况。
<helsinki> hello
<[ub]> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jianghu> 如果用的ubuntu发行版不再被支持 只能再向上升级吗
<CyrusYzGTt> adam：它是沃尔玛发明的，不过现在成了国际通用的警戒。它的意思是“孩子丢了”。这个代码最初是在1994年发明的，为了纪念一个6岁大的adamwalsh，1981年，他在佛罗里达州的西尔斯百货商店走失，随后发现他被人杀害。通过这一事件，人们宣称“要有adam,这个代码”。只要一听到这个警戒，保安就开始监视门和其他出口。如果在10分钟之
<CyrusYzGTt> 内还没找到孩子，就会报警，开始在商场里开始搜寻。而且，如果10分钟内找到孩子，发现他和陌生成年人在一起，还是要报警，拘留审查陌生人以确认安全。
<jianghu> 我用的ubuntu10.10
<jianghu> 我的机子配置太低 跑不起来豪华的ubuntu12.04 甚至11.10也不行
<jianghu> pclinuxos跑起来还可以 就是汉化不行 输入汉字 难
<jianghu> 哪位大神指点下
<eexpress> jianghu: 随便啥版本。换wm跑，就不费劲
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一个月以后，哥可以跟杨叫兽一战了
<eexpress> roylez_: 啥好事
<jianghu> eexpress: 我现在跑的awesome
<roylez_> eexpress: 电击腹部，电抗性持续上升
<fhmdgxs> hi
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<weakish> jianghu: 装10.04吧，长期支持
<jianghu> weakish 支持到什么时候？
<eexpress> roylez_: 啥。。
 * lainme 一不小心把一直蚂蚁当成碎纸片扔下去了
<weakish> jianghu: 桌面版到明年。sever还能再多2年。
<roylez_> eexpress: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15966042328
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro Abdominal Muscle Toner健腹垫，型男最爱
<jianghu> weakish: 到明年四月后怎么办啊
<jianghu> 我的机子不堪重负啊
<lainme> jianghu: 换wm。真不行了就换机器
<jianghu> lainme: 舍不得机子啊
<jianghu> h:-)
<lainme> jianghu: ……时间长了就要换
<jianghu> lainme: 老婆钱不支援
<weakish> jianghu: 要不你尝试下ubuntu server？
<jianghu> 哈哈
<lainme> jianghu: 跑debian stable
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级LMDE的Mate，Firefox字体变虚，及解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387607 今天发现LMDE的那些testing源里面有很多文件可以更新，有2G多，晕啊。 更新了一点实在太慢了就停了，结果重启动连Mate环境都没有了。于是重新把mate-core没有装完的部分装完，这 …
<jianghu> weakish: server不支持u盘安装
<jianghu> lainme: debian安装u盘找不到
<jianghu> 我的机子没有光驱
<alvin_rxg> 既然你都有 grub 了，还怕啥
<jianghu> o
<weakish> jianghu: ubuntu server怎么不支持？
<jianghu> 支持吗
<jianghu> 我试试
<weakish> jianghu: 支持U盘安装的
<jianghu> 哦 谢谢
<jianghu> 我试试
<Freebuilder> 想虚拟个 4K 扇区的硬盘玩玩。qemu 或 vbox。
<hadoop90> hi FrankLv, 我又来了。。
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 求助，执行子进程“Terminal”失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387610 jietu.png 我用的mint13，前几天装了xfce，但是终端无法输出字符，我就移除了，重装了，但是现在出现问题， 执行子进程“Terminal”失败 ，重启了，一些网上方法也试了，还是没有出现问题， …
<dwjie> 没遇到过
<alvin_rxg> 字面意系嘛
<cherrot> 蛋疼 连不上gmail
<lainme> roylez_: https://computation.llnl.gov/casc/components/index.html#home 这东西你以前见过没
<[ub]> lainme,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Babel Homepage (@ llnl.gov)
<roylez_> lainme: nope.
<roylez_> lainme: 肯定效率不高的，这么高级的语言
<binker> 用汇编语言
<binker> 效率肯定高了
<jusss> roylez_: 先定义的变量不一定先入栈？这个编译器有啥规定没，谁先入栈
<ofan> binker: 汇编不一定效率高
<binker> ofan: 那用c
<jusss> ofan: 汇编不高，难道forth高？
<jusss> ofan: p[1]的地址比p[0]高吧，so数组不是存在栈上的？
<ofan> jusss: 编译器优化比你手写的要强
<ofan> 这问题都说烂了
<jusss> ofan: 数组在不在栈上？
<dwjie> google 为什么经常出现无法访问的情况，
<ofan> jusss: 放哪都行
<jusss> dwjie: dns 污染
<binker> 狗哥被阉割了
<binker> 所以经常就这样了
<ofan> dwjie: 翻墙
<binker> 挖地洞还好过
<jusss> ofan: 那难道就没法控制哪个变量先入栈了？
<jusss> ofan: 据说有人写过二级内存管理，想咋搞咋搞
<ofan> jusss: 参数入栈？
<jusss> ofan: 自动变量
<ofan> jusss: 那个是编译器的事
<lainme> roylez_: 或许是吧……
<roylez_> lainme: 开会中...
<jusss> ofan: 那就没法搞了？总不能自己写个编译器吧
<lainme> ……好吧
<ofan> jusss: 你要搞毛
<binker> roylez：半夜了还在开会阿
<jusss> ofan: 操作一下下内存呗
<lainme> 主席过的这是美国时间么
<binker> 他不是在帝都么
<roylez_> lainme: 下午开始工作...
<jusss> ofan: 就是分一块地，自己想种啥种啥，
<binker> 过什么美国时间
<roylez_> lainme: 下午就是看email，晚上开会
<binker> 种柠檬吧
<binker> 柠檬可是好东东
<ofan> jusss: asm
<binker> 老大真辛苦
<jusss> ofan: 好吧，看来asm是该学学了
<jusss> ofan: 那学intel还是att的
<binker> 电子邮件都快要看眼花了
<binker> 半夜还要开会
<ofan> jusss: 一样
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<root_____> luoyuncloud
<cherrot> 本科生和烟酒僧应届的差价大概多少？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛
<cherrot_> roylez_, 本科和研究生应届差价大概多少啊？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有这样一个发行版？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387618 因为我的U老是出问题，@1我最简安装的时候，安装完成之后，系统不跟Arch一样，竟然没安装PPPOE，所以我无法上网，@2我有安装了桌面般的，完成之后，软件中心出问题了，里面的已安装竟然没有软件 …
<fhmdgxs> cherrot_: 怎么也得差个2k-3k吧
<lainme> fhmdgxs: 感觉没这么多
<MeaCulpa> 研究生大多能进大企业做Intern吧
<fhmdgxs> lainme: 你是说具体单位 还是 普遍情况？
<MeaCulpa> 本科生基本要做2-3年苦力
<fhmdgxs> 本科生是不吃香
<MeaCulpa> 本科生基本要做2-3年苦力, 然后再被那些大企业招去干研究生干不过来的活
<cherrot_> lainme, 大概差多少呢
<roylez_> cherrot_: 10
<cherrot_> roylez_, 18摸的差价？
<roylez_> cherrot_: 母鸡倒
<roylez_> cherrot_: 你到18摸来，也就给10个250的价钱
<cherrot_> roylez_, 那这个10k是哪的。。。
<cherrot_> roylez_, 贵摸口味太重。。
<roylez_> cherrot_: 你哪里看到的？
<cherrot_> roylez_, [22:39] <roylez_> cherrot_: 10
<roylez_> cherrot_: 一般一般，天下第三
<lainme> roylez_: 这说的。以250为单位
<roylez_> cherrot_: 10RMB
<cherrot_> roylez_, 贵摸真好
<roylez_> cherrot_: 必须的，月饼还没拿到呢
<fhmdgxs> 不过 其实如果玩的熟， 本科研究生一个样
<cherrot_> roylez_, 我拿到了～～
 * lainme 周六拿月饼
 * maplebeats 求送
<roylez_> cherrot_: 我查汇率的脚本又挂了，nnnd
<cherrot_> roylez_, 放在哪呢？
<lainme> roylez_: google不行？查汇率
<roylez_> cherrot_: tw.money.yahoo.com服务挂了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yahoo!奇摩理財 (@ yahoo.com)
<roylez_> lainme: nnnnd，原来是被盾了
<cherrot_> 奇魔子理财……
<lainme> roylez_: 那还真是可喜可贺……
<roylez_> lainme: proxychains hl usd cny xxx.xx 搞定了
<maplebeats> roylez_: 那个dooloo能不能搞成直接在首页就能评论啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 可以考虑
<roylez_> maplebeats: 代码其实已经有了，打开就行
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你是想直到有了回复再去看，对吧
<maplebeats> roylez_: 不是。。。我只是想喜欢评论。。。
<maplebeats> roylez_: 又打错了，直接评论
<roylez_> maplebeats: 又要开会鸟...
<ofan> roylez_: 你咋老半夜開會啊
<piggybox> mac更新竟然多了中文听写
<maplebeats> 谁有火炬之光4linux啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 4？
<ofan> maplebeats: for?
<maplebeats> 是啊
<ofan> maplebeats: humble indie bundle?
<maplebeats> 我要免费的，我要种子
 * maplebeats 555555555555555
<ofan> maplebeats: 花$0.01就能買了
<maplebeats> 0.01我也拿不出来啊。。。没有paypal
<ofan> maplebeats: 你悲劇
<ofan> 我雖然買了，但我已經退出盜版事業了
<maplebeats> 那你就把你的卸载了，然后传给我
 * maplebeats :)
<MeaCulpa> date
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 错乱了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又开会？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 真好啊，机器点不亮，dev让我开defect
<ofan> maplebeats: 我還沒裝
<maplebeats> ofan: 那我帮你装吧:)
<ofan> maplebeats: 免了
<maplebeats> ~.~
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 作为一个有志向的小白，俺想写个编译器
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 写吧
<hello_> ...
<fhmdgxs> jusss_newbie: 有志向
<hello_> T_T
<jusss_newbie> 教我们c的老师竟然连printf()的%p都不知道。。。而且坚持void main()...还是用两个食指打字的。。。
<hello_> 各位linux达到什么级别了？
<jusss_newbie> hello_: newbie
<hello_> jusss_newbie: 你老师有才
<fhmdgxs> jusss_newbie: void main挺好的
<jusss_newbie>  > "void main()" * 8
<hello_> fhmdgxs : main(void) 没用了？
<[ub]> jusss_newbie, void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()
<hello_> int main(void)
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: main()不是更好吗，连void也省了，反正编译器会给你补全的
<hello_> int main(void){}
<fhmdgxs>  > "太2了" * 13
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了太2了
<fhmdgxs> jusss_newbie: 也可以啊
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 他也只是按教材来的而已。教材没说的他自然不知道。
<hello_> > "T_T" * 3
<[ub]> hello_, T_TT_TT_T
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 沒出息
<hello_> ... int main(void) 不是标准？
<alvin_rxg> main 我他妈都写 int main() { return 0;} 先写完了再写别的
<hello_> 大家什么标准？
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 教材又不全是对的，尤其是国内的教材，一直感觉国内的教材是写给懂的人看的，
<hello_> alvin_rxg : 你的正解。。。
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: return 0;...
<ofan> int main(void)是標準的
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 直接main()吧，省事
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 写编译器难道还没出息？那搞啥有出息
<hello_> 本人 lost 了
<hello_> 求大侠打就！
<hello_> 搞什么好？
 * jusss_newbie 啥时候，能想咋搞就咋搞呀，去他妹的保护模式，去他妹的内存保护，
<fhmdgxs> jusss_newbie: return 0 咋了
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 出 bug 了你自己担着
 * jusss_newbie 想咋写就咋写，就写0x1了又咋滴
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 你去给 linus 提交个 patch 吧
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 编译器会自动给你加上return 0的，
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 那厮又不认识俺。。。
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 你写字符串是不是"xx\0" ?
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 那你搞把
<hello_> ofan : 偶在C里迷失了。。。有哪条出路？
<ofan> hello_: 出路？
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 这不是还没能力吗。。。
<hello_> ofan :    :)
<fhmdgxs> c不是挺明白的么。。
<fhmdgxs> 还迷失
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: http://code.bulix.org/nsic11-82202
<hello_> -_- !
 * jusss_newbie 就像国外很多电影里那样大喊一声" Freedom !"
<ofan> 自己找書看
<ofan> 在這問不出什麼來
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 难道这两个数不一样？
<hello_> ; )
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 艹。 sizeof != strlen
<hello_> sizeof = hello world.   strlen = hello   ???
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 。。。不都是地址吗。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<fhmdgxs> strlen是函数
<hello_> sizeof   memory   strlen   count char ???
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 一个6一个7
<alvin_rxg> 17:45:22  jusss_newbie | alvin_rxg: 你写字符串是不是"xx\0" ?
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 可是国内的一本教材上说，若有\0,则不添加，若无则添加，
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 实践是检验真理的唯一方法
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 所以国内的教材又错了？
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 那教材说的，应该是有啥不同前提吧，你疏忽了？
<fhmdgxs> 哪有写字符串还加'\0'的
<alvin_rxg> 有啊
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 不记得了
<fhmdgxs> 为毛要加这个啊
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 比如你要玩些 tricks.   char bla[] = "Hello World!\0i mean u r stupid"
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: Suiè´§
<hello_> ...
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 好好学吧
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: Sui货，在啥前提下会在字符串尾部手工添加\0
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 意义何在呢
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 没啥意义。只是个 trick
<hello_> int bla[]
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 可能是当空格用吧。。。
<fhmdgxs> 不是空格
<fhmdgxs> \0就是0x00
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 反正是不可显示
<fhmdgxs> 空格是标准的ascii码中的一个
<fhmdgxs> 是结束符
<alvin_rxg> 自己试试那是干嘛的
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 空格和\0不是一样的显示效果吗？
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 掌嘴
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 掌谁的？-_- ?
<alvin_rxg> jusss_newbie: 你自己
<jusss_newbie> alvin_rxg: 为啥不是国内教材作者的？
<hello_> printf("%d %c", \0, \0);
<fhmdgxs> 找本对点的看不就得了
<fhmdgxs> 写书又不是写圣经
<fhmdgxs> 你是指着看一本自己都认为不靠谱的书学会c？ 还是怎么着
<hello_> '\0'
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 应该把那些有错的书取消发行权限，比如老谭
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206626.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 杀毒软件将自己识别为恶意程序 _系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<fhmdgxs> jusss_newbie: 你这个想法， 就跟某些人一样一样的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206637.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 传微软要求中石油等四家国企停用盗版Office_Microsoft 法律相关_cnBeta.COM
<alvin_rxg> 轮到 office 了？
<jusss_newbie> fhmdgxs: 就好比国内好多电视剧一样，浪费大量资源拍出来的渣，应该直接禁止发行
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 有点不明白， ms能让你停用盗版， 但是能让你为原来使用盗版的行为赔偿么
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206584.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 工信部:城区20M以上宽带覆盖率达66%_通信运营商_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 喔槽 比米國都快
<hello_> 情问各位兄台学C以后做什么工作   比较开心？？？
<maplebeats> 覆盖率
<ofan> hello_: 做碼農
<maplebeats> hello_: 坐台
<jusss_newbie> hello_: 修补马赛克
<hello_> :)
<ofan> hello_: 不過只會c沒用
<fhmdgxs> hello_: 做java
<jusss_newbie> hello_: 把松岛老师的马赛克去掉
<hello_> :)
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 求松岛枫的无码种子或链接
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 已經退役了
 * maplebeats 好像松岛枫的都有码。。。
<hello_> ofan: linus 大神不是自会C吗。。。:-)
 * maplebeats 人家都生娃了
<ofan> hello_: 他要只會c,現在只能要飯
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: 哇，求链接
<hello_> ofan: C饭不好吃。。。
<hello_> ofan: C饭吃不好。。。
<jianghu> 我的ubuntu悲剧了
<jianghu> 发不出声音来
<jianghu> 各位老大帮忙阿
<hello_> jianghu: 装个喇叭！
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 知道退役了，你去日本那个啥伦理监察会里把松岛老师的无码作品偷出来呗
<maplebeats> jianghu: 怎么个发不出发
<jianghu> 找不到声卡阿
<maplebeats> jianghu: 是以前发得出来，现在发不出来了么？
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 爲毛我去
<jianghu> maplebeats:
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 你自己沒手沒腳？
<jianghu> 刚安装的
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 因为你有能力。。。
<jianghu> 没安装上声卡驱动马
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 我離日本很遠
<jianghu> maplebeats: 找不到声卡
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 我连飞机票都买不起。。。
<hello_> jianghu: lspci 一下。。。
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 去賣屁股
<jianghu> maplebeats:没有
<jusss_newbie> jianghu: ubuntu的声卡驱动比较特别貌似
<maplebeats> soga,soga
<jianghu> 0:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
<maplebeats> 一开始就不能发声啊，那就扔了。。。
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 据说你们arch换sysremd了？
<jusss_newbie> ofan: systemd
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 换systemd不知道多久了。。。
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: 哦
<jianghu> 哦
<maplebeats> ef>systemd --version
<maplebeats> systemd 189
<maplebeats> jianghu: 其实我什么都不知道，我也不会玩声卡。。。
<hello_> jianghu: 把你 主音量 拉上去。。。
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: arch不喜欢sys v吗
<jianghu> hello_: 哦
<hello_> :)
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 谁说的。。。现在主线是sys V
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206569.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 技术男教网友10秒钟登录12306_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 早就換了
<ofan> arch基本全改systemd了
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: 那是sys v和systemd并存？
<ofan> 原來配置逐漸改成systemd的
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 应该是吧。。。我没有sysV
<ofan> arch不是sysv
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: ubuntu是sys v和upstart并存
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 恩
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 那你还有/etc/inittab ?
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 那是init
<fhmdgxs> 是sys v的init还是upstart
<maplebeats> 对了，谁用过aria2c-rpc
<ofan> 我
<maplebeats> 哦，怎么请求的
<ofan> http
<jusss_newbie> upstart下是/etc/init/...
<ofan> json
<maplebeats> 直接用json就行了是吧？
<maplebeats> 参数直接加到json里面，一并发到端口里就行了？
<ofan> man aria2c
<maplebeats> 在aria2里有没有显示
<ofan> json有一定格式
<maplebeats> ofan: 其实我只想知道，我发过去之后，aria2有显示凤有
<maplebeats> s/凤/没/g
<ofan> maplebeats: aria2不負責顯示
<ofan> 只是個daemon
<jusss_newbie> 睡觉去
<ofan> 你得有個前端不斷獲取aria2的狀態
<maplebeats> ofan: 意思是在控制台没有显示？
<maplebeats> ofan: 进度条都没有？
<ofan> maplebeats: daemonize后都脫離控制台了
<fhmdgxs> ofan: syslog该有吧
<maplebeats> ofan: 我去～那还真麻烦了。。。我先去试试。。。该死的，写个新功能还真TM麻烦
<ofan> maplebeats: 到哪顯示進度條？
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 啥
<maplebeats> ofan: 我只是想知道，我在网页上添加任务之后，后台里有显示没有
<ofan> arch啓動用的bsd-style,跟init沒關係
<ofan> 現在都改systemd了
<ofan> maplebeats: 你怎麼看后台？
<ofan> maplebeats: 還是要有個前端
<ofan> frontend + arai2c daemon
<maplebeats> ofan: 有显示～，～
<ofan> maplebeats: 你還是用aria2c下載的吧
<ofan> 根本不是用的rpc
<maplebeats> ofan: 我用的是aria2c --enable-rpc
<maplebeats> ofan: 然后用http请求端口增加链接地址，没有问题。。。
<maplebeats> ofan: 我只要这个功能就行了。。。其它的不用。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 發送的json?
<maplebeats> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 你終端關了 aria2就挂了
<ofan> 而且多任務怎麼顯示
<maplebeats> 这到是无所谓。。。。
<maplebeats> 管它的呢，我又不用。。。
<ofan> 還有bt
<maplebeats> 反正能添加任务就行了
<ofan> 還有配置
<maplebeats> ofan: 我只是在找个借口更新我的插件。。。
<ofan> 那你要rpc幹嘛
<maplebeats> ofan: 增加个小功能。。。直接给aria2增加地址，不用再手动保存文件再下载了
<maplebeats> ofan: 叫。。无脑吧
 * maplebeats github界面变了？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> ofan: aria2c不是有自己的进度条么
<liulanqi> so many people~~
<liulanqi> is any one waking?
<maplebeats> me...
<gebjgd> 那英文真棒
 * maplebeats 插件更新完成，睡觉 ！
<alvin_rxg> 超过凌晨1点还不睡的话。。。
<alvin_rxg> 很有意思的样子  https://www.csslayer.info/wordpress/fcitx-dev/using-fcitx-to-take-pure-text-math-note/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> :(   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Emoji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<[ub]>  06:04
<fhmdgxs> hi
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-21
<nicol> hello
<nicol> good morning
<[ub]> nicol, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<xzy> 早上好
<fhmdgxs> 大清早的没什么人气
<freeayu> morning
<freeayu> 你们play 商店现在能打开吗
<imadper> adam8157_away: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206686.htm
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 世界上最安静的机械键盘 售价150美元_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 出HK Disney门票一张....
 * MeaCulpa 转让HK Disney门票一张.... 11月20过期
<jocker> ¹þ¹þ£¬ÎÒÀ´À²
<[ub]> jocker say: 哈哈，我来啦 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<samuelololol> 我想請問一下 如果說svn 對外的port 被擋住，有什麼替代方式可以用嗎？像是git 可以用http的方式替代，不知道svn 有沒有這樣的功能
<MeaCulpa> svn 可以https
<samuelololol> 直接改svn url嗎？
<samuelololol> MeaCulpa: svn:// 改成 https:// ??
<MeaCulpa> samuelololol: 对，但是要对方Server支持
<samuelololol> MeaCulpa: 謝謝！讓我試試看！
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求 ubuntu12.04 64bit 安装oracle10g 资料 经验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387634 求 ubuntu12.04 64bit 安装oracle10g 资料 经验 请各位大侠不吝赐教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 m361225230 — 2012-09-21 1:31
<Frank1> Dropbox不能上传图片是什么原因？
<Frank1> 谁用Dropbox指点下啊
<fhmdgxs> Frank1: 被墙了还是dns 不解析?
<Frank1> 谢谢，修改hosts文件能用吗
<fhmdgxs> dns不解析 也就是url---ip出问题， 改hosts表示可以的
<Frank1> 请问你有修改的参数吗
<Frank1> 在论坛中发现了这个，还没有尝试呢
<Frank1> 174.36.30.67 dropbox.com
<Frank1> 174.36.30.71 http://www.dropbox.com
<Frank1> 75.101.129.115 dl.dropbox.com
<Frank1> 75.101.159.151 dl-web.dropbox.com
<Frank1> 174.36.30.67 forums.dropbox.com
<[ub]> Frank1,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<fhmdgxs> Frank1: 没， dropbox怎么传照片啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的上肢力气都不如不运动的普通女生。。。
 * pityonline 想入一台 mba 或 mbp，比较纠结，大家帮忙出出主意吧。 新蛋卖 13 寸 MPB 7388： http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A36-184-8MH.htm 亚马逊卖 13 寸 MPA 8138： http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B008HXD86A
<freeayu> 我想确定下，现在google play shop是不是又被qiang了
<pityonline> mba 和 mbp 哪个散热问题比较严重？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那因该不至于
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 关键你是男的还是女的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 男女区别不是肌肉的问题，是基本构造和激素水平
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我是想变不男不女的男人
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你要走中性路线？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过我胡子啥的挺快，经常出油，大概雄性激素过多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 这偶就不知道了... 你要做娘呢，还是gay呢...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对于性取向，我还是喜欢女人的。觉得好玩。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 尼玛，千万别，这样的人国内实在太多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。太妖了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 男性化一点有啥不好...不过在国内中性风格比较吃得开~
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不讨论这个了，我刚吃了早饭
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。吐出来。
<jiero> O:-)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我太不像男人了。
<MeaCulpa> 2 根慕尼黑 一大块 黑面包 树莓果浆 都柏林奶酪 淡味芥末，偶不舍得吐~~
<hiei> pityonline: 都严重，用i5了，还2.4的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我吃了面条，玉米，鲜枣。
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 偶一定要买个i7回家~~
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 放电视边上看片子
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> AMD那个8 core的不知道如何，估计耗电
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 买个国产的平板就满足了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 编译firefox比下载还快...i7
<hiei> MeaCulpa:你是想搞个快点cpu编译吧你
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。
<pityonline> hiei: 呃
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 恩...那是，越快越好
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 我觉得i3 就够了。
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我发现以前用老至强都比现在家里的cpu快得多
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我们现在笔记本是i3
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我在hp时候是i5
<MeaCulpa> 区别还是很大的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 18m不是有大机子让你玩吗
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 我是i7 :D
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我只能玩到POWER..
<jiero> 怎么可能比下载快。。。下载 才20/0.5=40s
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那大机子有多快
<MeaCulpa> hiei: ...擦，壕
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 上TFLOPS吧，快有毛用
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Watson
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 毛用W510公司没买win7的license，现在还在XP哪
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 没有啊，我看很多人用win7
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 新笔记本都win7了
<MeaCulpa> hiei: win7算毛，我们以前那win2003才是王道，PAE一开，刚刚的，不过lic比win7贵的多
<MeaCulpa> z版2003/2008个人是别想了
<hiei> MeaCulpa: t410 420 430 都有win7的 w系列都没有
<jusss> MeaCulpa: waston有2880 个power7?
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 你是w系列的？
<hiei> MeaCulpa:  :-D  w510
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你说cpu数量？大概有
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 好多呀！
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 18m到底有多少个os
<jiero> adam8157 我的步法在羽毛球场上就是要死。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: i, z, aix, 其他的民用os都死了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。我平时都是鞋拖着地起步走路
<adam8157> jiero: 不大懂步法...
<jiero> MeaCulpa adam8157 羽毛球场上直接动不了了。。。只能跳
<jiero> 因为鞋抓地好。。。完全不习惯。
 * jiero 平时走路不抬脚。不离地。
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 12.10的unity再度迎来更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387638 下个周四ubuntu 12.10 beta2就要发布了，而现在unity再度迎来更新。 为unity的预览功能增加动画效果 在unity预览中安装软件时将不会启动软件中心，而是以aptdameon的形式后台运行，但是会在软件中心启动时 …
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你是小倩啊...
<SiLenTer> 终于进来了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 兴许能勾搭上老外gaoji，只是别遇到上次那加拿大人那样...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也不行，gaoji要盆底肌肉强劲的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你也只好偏偏国内小妹子，也不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<[ub]> jiero: .. ..
<jusss> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还是做男人吧，你这样没前途的
<SiLenTer> j8大才是王道
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jusss> 我从小到大做了好几次梦，梦到，我只考双手摆动就能飞起来，虽然飞的不是很高，
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  adam8157怎么做男人啊？
<adam8157> 0_0
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 躺枪
<jiero> 我被橘子橘子噎着了。。。
<jiero> 哈哈=-O
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你要化蝶了
<jiero> MeaCulpa 和 adam8157 告诉我怎么做男人啊
<jusss> jiero: 练出斧头几和腹肌
<jiero> jusss: 腹肌早有了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我早说过了，三角肌
<jiero> 斧头肌？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Deltoids
<jusss> jiero: 再找个猛女干一炮，你就是男人了
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 我还是男孩
<MeaCulpa> jiero: google deltoids
 * jusss 期待漂亮的妹子把我变成男人
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  那里算是我上身肌肉最多的地方
 * imadper 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 男人就这块最重要
 * imadper 本来想吐槽 jiero 和 adam8157 ... 不过怕被kick
<sssslang> adam8157: 出现吧！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么看前面都是骨头啊，清晰可见。
<adam8157> sssslang: ...
 * adam8157 各种中枪
<sssslang> 咩哈哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我发现。我引体向上是因为手臂握不住上不，而不是腹部没力气。
 * jiero 想吃月饼了。
<jiero> 月饼是好零食啊。
<jusss> jiero: 一个月饼3块多，吃不起。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩我也有点，握力很奇妙，不单单是靠肌肉，握力体现了激素水平
<imadper> jiero: 要不给你带广式月饼回去?
<jiero> imadper: 好，我在潍坊。
<imadper> jiero: 哦, 对了, 你不在北京了...
<jiero> 寄来啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 生长发育指标有一个就是握力
<imadper> jiero: ..........
<jiero> imadper: 寄送只要 5元不是
<jusss> jiero: 而且据说有的月饼可以砸核桃，保质期是n年
<imadper> jiero: 不是吧... 顺风都二十的...
<jiero> imadper: 哦。我妈说是5元，嫌弃我用了 15元的申通失败
<jiero> imadper: 可能大城市贵
<imadper> hamo_job: hamo.....................................................
<hamo_job> imadper: 色大象
<jiero> jusss: 哦。砸核桃是不可能吧。
<jiero> hamo_job:  红蛤蟆
<imadper> hamo_job: 你的job怎么了?
<hamo_job> imadper: 没事啊...找工作呢
<hamo_job> jiero: ...
<imadper> blow_job: 你找啥工作呀?
<jiero> hamo_job: 逃离度娘了？
<jusss> hamo_job: 18m要你了？
<hamo_job> imadper: 你好闲最近...天天在频道里gaoji...
<hamo_job> jusss: 木有..
<hamo_job> jiero: 木有
<imadper> blow_job: 我在学校嘛....
<sssslang> hamo_job: 别走了，留下来陪我吧。
<jiero> imadper: 我访问过你学校-中山大学是不
<jusss> blow job...
<imadper> jiero: 恩
<hamo_job> sssslang: ...
<imadper> blow_job: 我今天又去dooloo了, hamo_job
<jusss> hamo_job: blow_job...
<hamo_job> imadper: 为了你发的那个kickban主席的帖子表扬你一下
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能是吧。我。。。手臂无力。。。
<imadper> hamo_job: 那把我的功德还给我!
<hamo_aha> imadper: patpat...
<hamo_air> imadper: 功德不重要，要学会攒节操...你看我的页面，有节操，其他所有人都木有的
<jiero> hamo_air: 节操“？
<imadper> hamo_air: ............................................. blow_job, 你真有节操....
<imadper> hamo_air: 你是想说贞洁吗?
<jiero> hamo_air: 把贞洁交给 imadper
<jusss_newphone> virgin
<hamo_air> imadper: 看右边 http://dooloo.info/u/hamo
<[ub]> hamo_air,啥网址y 嘟噜 | hamo的帖子
<hamo_air> imadper: 你再看看主席的...http://dooloo.info/u/roylez
<imadper> hamo_air: 看过了
<hamo_air> imadper: 这个节操才是真正有用的
<hamo_air> imadper: 嗯嗯
<imadper> hamo_air: 有啥用?
<jiero> imadper:  在看看你的 http://dooloo.info/u/imadper
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://dooloo.info/u/imadper -- . IN gettitle"]
<hamo_air> jiero: 贞洁当然要自己留着
 * imadper 大家来说说 hamo_air 的节操有啥用?!  
<hamo_air> imadper: 机密
<imadper> hamo_air: page not found?
<hamo_air> imadper: 你的用户名是 madper
<hamo_air> imadper: jiero 发错地址了
<jiero> 额我弄错了
<imadper> hamo_air: .....
<jiero> http://dooloo.info/u/madper
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y 嘟噜 | madper的帖子
<imadper> jiero: i这个字母开头是节操的表现.
<imadper> jiero: 你看 igoogle呀
<jiero> imadper: 果然你最没节操
<ibodi> 心里清净更加重要些 jiero
<jiero> imadper: 你把i都丢了
<imadper> jiero: 以i开头才有用
<jiero> ibodi: 额。。。清净了。。。
<ibodi> 内外具净，极品！
<ibodi> 内外具净+有智慧，极品！哈
<MeaCulpa> 节操
<sssslang> adam8157, hamo_air: hongqian在这里吗？
<adam8157> sssslang: 不在的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对了, webos, 今年Q4出新机器...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哪家出？open webOS第一台？
<hamo_air> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我能说是ZTE吗?
<hamo_air> sssslang: 你们昨天几点散的？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 只说是webos, 没说是不是open webos, 但是估计是
<adam8157> hamo_air: 壕你妹
<sssslang> hamo_air: 吃到11点，跑着上了最后一班地铁 -_-
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会明天举行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387641 时间：2012 年 9 月 22 日（周六），下午 1:30 地点：北京辉煌国际大酒店(五家尧大酒店) 地址：北京市海淀区上地十街辉煌国际 3 号楼（西二旗地铁站附近） 主办：武汉深之度科技有限公司 …
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不过现在有firefox OS, 也webOs一个调调
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但webOS的确很linux
<pylaurent> imadper: 来实验室？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: webos一开始就设计成有键盘的. 我怕 firefoxOS的手机都没全键盘
<imadper> pylaurent: 去, 理发之后
 * sssslang 准备把自己的veer拾起来用了。
<imadper> pylaurent: 昨天找我有事?
<imadper> pylaurent: http://open.tv.sohu.com/play.do?api_key=4a62c00db90213d0f54115e0b3ab5535&format=json&vid=413822&cid=1300
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 视频：《云南山歌》一炮打你到天亮-高清正版在线观看-搜狐视频
<pylaurent> imadper:  嗯...来了再说...另你给我的电话坑死我了...
<pylaurent> imadper: = =。又是什么视频...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩就像挫货Android
<jiero> android 和ios撮。。。虚拟键盘+电容屏幕。
<jiero> 输入麻烦要死
<jiero> 只能大屏。大屏
<dddttt> 悲剧，被t出来了
<pylaurent> jiero:   太大了也不好输入= =。
<jyfl987> jiero: 装
<jiero> jyfl987: 装什么/
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么能变？
<jyfl987> jiero: 装b
<jiero> jyfl987: ？你无理取闹
<jyfl987> jiero: so what?
<sssslang> hamo_air: 11'的air能输出到22'的显示器上的最高分辨率吗？
<hamo_air> sssslang: 我觉得没问题...air的那个视频输出支持非常高的分辨率
<sssslang> hamo_air: 那我也想入一个了。现在的环境太郁闷了。
<hamo_air> sssslang: 入一个吧...不贵...顺便求赠送啊！！！ cc adam8157
<\rs> hamo_air: 怎麼查看視頻輸出
<adam8157> sssslang: 11的那么小
<adam8157> \rs: xrandr
<hamo_air> \rs: 这种问题就要问gaoji蛋的
<\rs> adam8157: 只有接上設備的時候知道。怎麼知道硬件限制
<\rs> adam8157: 只有接上設備的時候能用 xrandr 查看。怎麼知道硬件限制
<hamo_air> \rs: 这个就是显卡的物理限制了
<sssslang> hamo_air: 啊？air不是第二台半价吗？我还想搭你的车呢。 cc adam8157
<hamo_air> \rs: 要看显卡和输出端最高支持多高
<adam8157> \rs: arandr可以看到好像, 不用查了, 现在的垃圾显卡都支持9600x9600
<adam8157> sssslang: hamo_air ^^
<sssslang> adam8157: 所以才要接22的显示器啊。
<hamo_air> bluezd: ^^^^
<hamo_air> bluezd: sssslang 说macair第二台半价
<adam8157> sssslang: 你第一台 我第二台
<hamo_air> bluezd: 你第一台，我第二台
<sssslang> hamo_air: 不是我说的，地铁上天天说。什么第二个半价。难道不是说air？
 * adam8157 收到说那个要求校招应聘的简历了
<sssslang> 有人有香港的渠道吗？
<bluezd> adam8157: "momo da" 来公司了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我在家...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 啥？
<bluezd> hamo_air: 求私信
<sssslang> hamo_air: 你买行货还是水货？
<hamo_air> bluezd: ...
<hamo_air> sssslang: 必然水，我是坚定的水货支持者，反正就不交税
<hamo_air> sssslang: 地铁上说的是第二杯半价吧？就是两女一杯里的第二杯吧...
<bluezd> hamo_air: ~~~~~
<sssslang> hamo_air: 二女一杯……
<sssslang> hamo_air: 看来我对你要另眼相看了。
<hamo_air> sssslang: 看来你懂了...
 * adam8157 目击
<palomino|working> .....
 * palomino|working 目击 too
 * hamo_air momo palomino|working 
<sssslang> hamo_air: 你有渠道吗？准备什么时候出手？
<hamo_air> sssslang: 我等壕们送我呢...买是买不起了最近
 * imadper 人在广州, 去香港方便... 如果你们给我报销路费的话, 可以考虑帮你们代购
<bluezd> adam8157: momo da 一进来就找你
 * imadper 路费, 来回的火车, 加起来三百二
<hamo_air> adam8157: momoda看上你了...
<adam8157> bluezd: 他发短信跟我说过了 问我打台球
<sssslang> 还要邮递费呢。
<adam8157> imadper: 不够我单程的
<imadper> adam8157: 我人在广州呀... 去香港近...
 * imadper 对了, 还有在香港的地铁费, 40左右吧
<hamo_air> imadper: 壕还在乎这点小钱...
<imadper> hamo_air: 壕你妹
<bluezd> hamo_air: 求私信
<imadper> ^^^^ 约炮?
 * adam8157 目击
<hamo_air> bluezd: 昨晚回去路上阿蛋已然贿赂我了...所以无法私信了...
 * imadper 看来是已经有约了...
<bluezd> hamo_air: 咋贿赂你的，我也贿赂贿赂你
<hamo_air> imadper: ...
<bluezd> hamo_air: kiss 你了
<bluezd> ？
<hamo_air> sssslang: 欢迎到 dooloo.info 看各种猥琐视频和图片...
<imadper> bluezd: 要真是kiss, 你敢也kiss hamo_air 吗?
<hamo_air> bluezd: 阿蛋说他只想kiss 你
<sssslang> NSFW?
<hamo_air> bluezd: 说完就后悔了，结果今天就不好意思去上班了
<hamo_air> sssslang: 你可以选那些不是NSFW的看
<bluezd> hamo_air: 滚，我知道了，后面路是你俩一起走的，发生了什么？
<sssslang> hamo_air: 我怕打开后就满眼NSFW的，然后我就出名了，然后我就不得不transfer到sys，然后就见到你了。
<hamo_air> sssslang: ...
<bluezd> hamo_air: 你不好意思上班？
<hamo_air> bluezd: 当然是蛋蛋...没看他WFH呢...
<hamo_air> bluezd: 知道我早上肯定要跟你说他昨晚说的话，就不好意思看到你了..
<bluezd> hamo_air: 我知道了
<hamo_air> bluezd: 你也下决心要到 adam8157  表白了？
<bluezd> hamo_air: ......
<sssslang> hamo_air: 昨晚吃基友饭的那位是谁啊？
<hamo_air> sssslang: 基友饭？哦，就是 bluezd
<sssslang> 哦，了解
 * bluezd momo da 来了就是不一样，风气啊
<hamo_air> bluezd: momoda是不是果断又俘获了PHD的心？
<bluezd> hamo_air: 嗯，不只啊
<sssslang> momo da是那个HR？
<imadper> hamo_air: momoda是谁?
<freeayu> 现在能上android market 吗
<icesword> ??????5?
 * hamo_air http://sbbs.me 这网站域名真是屌爆了...SB鄙视我...
<sssslang> hamo_air: 12:00-13:00的会，郁闷了。
<hamo_air> sssslang: 一般这种会都是带饭的吧？
<sssslang> 没有。现在去吃饭了。
<\rs> adam8157: arandr 不靠譜，是拿 xrandr(1) 的輸出解析的
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级变英文的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387646 可检查并修改如下文件： /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local /etc/default/locale ～／.pam_environment /etc/environment ubuntu locale的设置好另类，好分散。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigsun — 2012-09-21 11:19
<adam8157> \rs: 不是, 你放大了看
<adam8157> \rs: 灰色是显卡的物理限制
<if_else> 各位兄台，parted 是否有参数，自动把剩余的机器的分区全部分成一个区？
<pityonline> 最近有人去香港吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 酷胖要去 你要买air?
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> pityonline: 壕
<pityonline> adam8157: 趁现在家人还没拦着我赶紧换了得了
<pityonline> adam8157: 估计 iPhone5 是抢不到了
<adam8157> \rs: xrandr的输出不是说了么 Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 8192 x 8192
<icesword> ???????5?
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 你最近要去香港吗？
<adam8157> \rs: 那个max
 * adam8157 求赠送Galaxy Nexuc + ThinkPad X1 Carbon
<palomino|working> .......
<imadper> adam8157: 下一期的笔记本订购, 貌似有x1
<hamo_air> pityonline: 壕
<pityonline> hamo_air: 我不壕
<hamo_air> adam8157: 贵帽居然配X1给员工，NB公司妥妥的啊
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 有点羡慕呢
<\rs> adam8157: o，是Screen 0
<hamo_air> adam8157: sssslang bluezd pityonline palomino|working 来看萌妹纸。。。 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDUyMzE4OTMy.html
<[ub]> hamo_air,啥网址y [拍客]发福利！！西电12级最萌妹子！！没有之一！！笑起来眼睛都成线了！这下学长又要开始群起而攻之了！！！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<palomino|working> ......
<pityonline> hamo_air: 我靠
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 请教！12.04中修改内核启动参数后怎么不生效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387648 12.04版本中不能在grub中修改内核启动参数？怎么修改啦？譬如禁掉mce 谢谢各位！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bdghost — 2012-09-21 11:26
<adam8157> hamo_air: 黑我大西电
<kevinyings> 有bt吗
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> > 'bt' + "bt" * 7
<[ub]> kevinyings, btbtbtbtbtbtbtbt
<kevinyings> 没人啊，好寂寞啊
<kevinyings> 这频道从未这么的正常过啊
<kevinyings> 都开会了
<kevinyings> 让我朗诵一首诗吧
<kevinyings> 希腊群岛呵，美丽的希腊群岛！
<kevinyings> 火热的萨弗在这里唱过恋歌；
<kevinyings> 在这里，战争与和平的艺术并兴
<sssslang> pityonline, hamo_air: 开团购air吧。
<kevinyings> 狄洛斯崛起，阿波罗跃出海面！
<pityonline> sssslang: hamo_air 你们也都要买吗？
<kevinyings> 永恒的夏天还把海岛镀成金，
<kevinyings> 　可是除了太阳，一切已经消沉。
<sssslang> hamo_air: 要买，我求赠送。
<kevinyings> 起伏的山峦望着马拉松－
<kevinyings> 　马拉松望着茫茫的海波；
<kevinyings> 我独自在那里冥想一刻钟，
<sssslang> pityonline: 你买13的？
<kevinyings> 梦想希腊仍旧自由而欢乐；
<hamo_air> kevinyings: ...
<pityonline> sssslang: 嗯
<pityonline> sssslang: 买  air 不都买 13 的吗？
<hamo_air> pityonline: 壕
<sssslang> pityonline: 我想弄11的。
<pityonline> sssslang: 11 的待机时间 5 小时
<pityonline> hamo_air: 你不买吗？
<hamo_air> pityonline: 看价格能不能承受了...
<hamo_air> pityonline: 我穷啊
<pityonline> hamo_air: 我才穷呢，连工作都没有呢
<pityonline> sssslang: hamo_air 你们打算从何途径入手？
<hamo_air> pityonline: 反正肯定不交税
<pityonline> hamo_air: 何时？
<hamo_air> sssslang: 何时？
<pityonline> sssslang: 色狼兄有捷径么？
 * hamo_air ...
<HGdujGv> 哈哈
<HGdujGv> ←_←
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo_air: 黑毛儿
 * palomino|working 喂 roylez 喝硫酸
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不知道为什么今天Ubuntu12.04开机后进入登录界面输入密码后闪一下又回到登录界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387651 不知道为什么今天Ubuntu12.04开机后进入登录界面输入密码后闪一下又回到登录界面了，然后在网上找方法，有很多说进命令行的，命令行是 …
 * hamo_air 把 roylez 和抱脸虫关在一起！
<palomino|working> 对抱脸虫太残忍了 , hamo_air
<roylez> hamo_air: 丫再说一次看看
<hamo_air> roylez: PM
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206686.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 世界上最安静的机械键盘 售价150美元_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206676.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y [图]三星再次挑战行业极限 推出128GB移动存储芯片_Samsung 三星_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> 匿名人士 发表于 2012-09-21 08:36:52    码农神器，在老婆孩子睡觉的时候，码农可以在旁边悄无声息地写代码 <-- lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 用砂纸细细打磨 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫居然没有在我的网站上发表过任何东西
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kevinyings> 北京出租车怎样，听说很黑？
<cfy> roylez: 主席，国庆回家不？
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: ?
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> 貌似信用卡刷的钱全部退回来了
<MeaCulpa> 唉，岁月啊
 * MeaCulpa 当年杠杠的7900gs现在沦落到要用笔记本驱动了
<fish47> 大家好，请问一下怎样用Ctrl-C来杀死fork出来的进程？谢谢。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206662.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y [多图]首个iPhone 5拆解报告发布_Apple iPhone_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206649.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 铁道部就网上购票难道歉 称日点击14.9亿致拥堵_IT与铁路_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206645.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 新铁路客票系统一期造价超3亿_IT与铁路_cnBeta.COM
<sssslang> pityonline: 我没渠道。想问你们有没有呢。
<adam8157_> sssslang: 13寸多少钱?
<sssslang> adam8157_: 不知道。
<ofan> adam8157_: 你也要买？
<adam8157_> ofan: 不买 就是问问
<ofan> 想弄个超级本了。。。
<pityonline> sssslang: 我还以为你有渠道呢
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 鼠标上下跳动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387659 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 安装完。lamp，语言支持升级，flash插件。flash_plugin后。开机。鼠标上下闪烁跳动在一个5cm*5cm的区域但可使用。就是一直闪烁跳动.求指点解决思路 统计信息: 发表于 由 clickonmenu — 2012-09-21 13:35  …
<stanley007cn> 问一下，archlinux下面装了一些其他字体，字体显示有问题，没装其他字体之前，只有wenquanyi-microhei,难道只能删除那些字体吗？
<pityonline> adam8157_: 13 的官网报 8888，香港是 7500 左右，亚马逊和国美卖的国行 8138，比香港贵 600 多块
<stanley007cn> 装了一些微软的字体。
<sssslang> pityonline: 11'的呢？
<ofan> 官网报价$999
<ofan> 13" $1199
<pityonline> sssslang: 11 的在亚马逊 64G 6698，128G 7266
<jyfl987> ofan: 关税？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
<pityonline> sssslang: 国行的
<jzmer> 关税那么高……
<ofan> 学生优惠$100
<jyfl987> ofan: 你想买个什么超基本
<ofan> jyfl987: 便宜的，i7/i5,ssd,搞清屏
<ofan> 高清
<sssslang> pityonline: 听hamo说自己换ssd合算些。
<jyfl987> ofan: 续航呢？
<ofan> jyfl987: 5h左右
<pityonline> sssslang: 拆开？
<jyfl987> ofan: 买个下一代的 带触摸的那种好
<ofan> jyfl987: 肯定贵
<ofan> 其实air就很合适
<ofan> 就分辨率不大行
<pityonline> sssslang: 如果没有合适渠道我看还是从亚马逊买国行算了
<pityonline> ofan: air 的分辨率不错呀
<sssslang> pityonline: 你说卓越吗？
<ofan> pityonline: 我要全高清
<pityonline> sssslang: 嗯
<pityonline> ofan: iMac 21.5“ 的是 1080p 的
<ofan> pityonline: 我要本子
<ofan> 11/13"
<jyfl987> ofan: 买asus的tf系列吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 那个带键盘 合起来就是个mba
<ofan> jyfl987: zenbook?
<ofan> 不要平板
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 家里笔记本的lvm貌似挂了。早上还能开机的，上午第二次开机就找不到盘了
<pityonline> ofan: rmbp 是 2880 x 1800 的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己先看下样子 那种键盘是卡住的 就跟笔记本一样 额 但是续航就很强大了
<ofan> pityonline: 那个太贵
<ofan> jyfl987: 我用过，还是想要x86的
<pityonline> ofan: 就知道你这么说啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 家里还是别用lvm
<ofan> roylez: kernel 3.5?
<maplebeats> github的主界面变了么？
<jyfl987> ofan: asus 那个tf700真不错 续航能15h
<ofan> jyfl987: 还是平板
<ofan> 打打字，看看网页什么的还行
<palomino|working> tf700...
 * jyfl987 烂泥扶不上壁
<palomino|working> 我已经买了俩tf了
<ofan> 平板推荐nexus 7
<palomino|working> 等galaxy tab 11.8
<jyfl987> 我得找个支持usb3的
<jyfl987> 这样开发就完美了
<ofan> 7寸平板最合适
<ofan> palomino|working: 你是真壕
<maplebeats> http://dropbox.maplebeats.com/u/21529715/09-21-1348206712_5.png
<maplebeats> 求解释
<[ub]> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 晚上回去拿recoverycd试试看恢复
<maplebeats> 求大神解释啊。。。我的github怎么成这样子了
 * adam8157_ lvm over luks 路过
<adam8157_> maplebeats: 改ui了嘛
<ofan> lvm+gpt+uefi 撸过
<maplebeats> adam8157_: 是github自己更新的？
<adam8157_> maplebeats: .
 * maplebeats 这也太TM丑了啊
<ofan> 看片
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 壕
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: 坏脑席
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 壕你妹
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 算了，重搞吧，分区作死，别lvm了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过我也没时间，我新买的单碟1T 硬盘还没用呢，准备新装了
<adam8157_> tenzu: 教授好久不见啊
<adam8157_> Oooops: 白淫用户你在啊
<jyfl987> asus的 padfone不错啊 超级套件 ofan
 * hamo_ZZzzz 拜教授！
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我原来工作单位里面装过lvm，关机的时候总是有个红色的警告，那个怎么处理？不用管？
 * adam8157_ 求赠送Galaxy Nexuc + ThinkPad X1 Carbon
 * adam8157_ 求赠送Galaxy Nexux + ThinkPad X1 Carbon
 * adam8157_ 求赠送Galaxy Nexus + ThinkPad X1 Carbon
<adam8157_> typo
<tenzu> adam8157_: yo
<onlylove> hamo怎么不拜罗姐了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知，啥红色...面板？ 啥机器
<adam8157_> tenzu: 教授好
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 叫兽来了当然要拜叫兽
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 虚拟机里面的debian，用的lvm分区，关机的时候有个磁盘警告
 * hamo_ZZzzz 狂拜叫兽！
<tenzu> hotot似乎暂时不能用了
<tenzu> 不能上推比较难受
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 看看我...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: no idea
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 不上推一样活
<pityonline> tenzu: vpn
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 蛤蟆只能推墙, 推不了妹子
<tenzu> pityonline: 速度略慢
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 受受，多撸现在可以保存登录信息了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 大意就是说，根分区不能卸载还是已经卸载了什么的，反正就是和lvm有关
<tenzu> pityonline: hotot似乎是因为twitter的神马更新导致的
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 那感情好
<tenzu> 明明叫毒龙
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我擦，炸尸啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦，twitter 最近又改版了，而且 api 似乎做了新的限制
<tenzu> pityonline: 坐等壳姐修复
<onlylove> 你们真是的……用渣浪的一样……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 渣浪也能忍？
<maplebeats> hotot怎么了？
<pityonline> tenzu: 你跟他说声儿
<MeaCulpa> 不过twitter 实在是对dev太不友好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 忍不了……反正我不用微博
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽，我能上hotot！
<tenzu> maplebeats: hotot4chrome?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 数据呢
<maplebeats> tenzu: gtk3版
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 烦
<tenzu> maplebeats: 哦了
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<roylez> tenzu: 好久不见了
 * pityonline hamo_ZZzzz 是面基达人，吼吼
<roylez> tenzu: 女王把你囚禁了？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> roylez: 黄阿玛和黄额娘来饼都玩
 * maplebeats 叫兽最近干啥去了啊
<roylez> tenzu: 可怜啊，要服侍他们啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> pityonline: 求别黑！
 * pityonline 罗姐是甜品达人
 * maplebeats 兽兽
<roylez> pityonline: 罗姐是小林尊的表妹
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，身边这帮人，为啥写成一个个文件的就叫脚本就叫工具，写成函数的就不算了...尼玛
<pityonline> roylez: 小林尊是？
 * hamo_ZZzzz P姐是购物达人！
<roylez> pityonline: https://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=chJ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=youku%20小林尊&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<pityonline> hamo_ZZzzz: ....
 * tenzu P姐是甜品小王纸
<pityonline> roylez: 膜拜
<pityonline> tenzu: 罗姐才是呢
<tenzu> 小生去要肉的时候比较有气场
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> pityonline: 我打错了...
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽的肉欲很强啊
<tenzu> roylez: 都是为了大伙儿的福祉
<pityonline> tenzu: 罗姐是甜品、水果通吃
<MeaCulpa> 肉
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu sever 12.04不能识别无线上网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387660 各位高手，我安装好ubuntu server 12.04后，把无线上网卡插入后，显示以下提示 cdc_acm 1-7:1.3: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is no modem. 使用lsusb命令也没有列出该设备，请问这是怎么 …
<sjd_zeus> tcp        0      0 nctestserver:42598          ::ffff:114.255.17.160:pop3  TIME_WAIT
<sjd_zeus> 请问这样的怎么结束掉呢
<fdb713> difan: ...
<hadoop90> hi guys
<fdb713> hi
<[ub]> fdb713, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<hiei> MeaCulpa: irrsi 怎么关一个房间？
<fdb713> shuru /leave
<hiei> o
<hadoop90> I recently need to learn some Iaad with hadoop, you got any suggestions ?
<hadoop90> sorry , not Iaad ,IaaS
<piggybox> amazon ec2
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你快别说那工具了……我上次面试，人问我用什么工具管理系统，直接傻掉了……啥工具啊，不就系统自己带的那些top，uptime什么的……
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 非常多的
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 你知道iptraf么？
<sjd_zeus> 死蛤蟆
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 不知道，做啥用的
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 我知道netperf，ifstat^
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过mantis呀，mail注册老配置不通
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 网络测试用mtr什么的够了吧
<bluezd> adam8157_: 求私信
<adam8157_> bluezd: 什么啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 我是说工具有很多
<adam8157_> bluezd: 你要list啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 啥list?
<bluezd> adam8157_: 也行～
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 工具是有很多，但是那货问的我云里雾里的，因为一开始他们总说自己写的这，自己写的那，监控都自己写的，我以为他们连维护工具都自己写
 * hamo_ZZzzz 哎...
 * hamo_ZZzzz 我又愤青了...
<adam8157_> bluezd: 算了 你还是自己去发现吧 昨天给你描述过了 =,=
<bluezd> adam8157_: RH 有没有单身的邮件列表
<hamo_ZZzzz> bluezd: 你寂寞了亲...
<adam8157_> bluezd: bachelor-list
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 尼玛
<bluezd> adam8157_: 不行啊，我一工作起来其他的什么都忘记了，等想起来就已经下班了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 不许黑我大本科生！
<sjd_zeus> RH很多单身女孩吗
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 你知道的……同一个单词
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 本科？
<hamo_ZZzzz> jyfl987: .
<HdyKdg> 。。。
<onlylove> jyfl987: bachelor，本科生，学士，单身汉……
<HdyKdg> 好自卑，高中都没读完
<jyfl987> onlylove: 额
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 哥买了小米1S。。
<adam8157_> zhpeng: 有前置么
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 有
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 200W
 * adam8157_ 还是亲儿子好啊
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 但是当然是小米2划算。。
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 滚
<adam8157_> zhpeng: 我说google的亲儿子系列
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 。。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 。。我太自觉了
<HdyKdg> 小米2出了？？
<zhpeng> HdyKdg, 当然
<zhpeng> 自己去查。。。
 * adam8157_ nnnd, 我这耳塞容易有静电
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 你啥破耳塞
<zhpeng> adam8157_, 哥只用森海塞尔
<adam8157_> zhpeng: akg的一个便宜货
<HdyKdg> 不是说是12月份>_<
<debianer> 小米2要十月才能抢
<HdyKdg> 上次没抢到
<onlylove> android很好玩么……
<HdyKdg> 嗯
<onlylove> 一群人要我买oppo的finder……但是我真没换手机的理由……
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 求赠送
 * adam8157_ 等下一代亲儿子出了, 再买Galaxy Nexus   cc hamo_ZZzzz bluezd zhpeng roylez 
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 你不是要air么……
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 多一个不嫌多啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 壕...送我个air吧...
<onlylove> hamo_ZZzzz: 我现在的手机是java机器，不是智能的
<bluezd> adam8157_: 啥时候出？
<ggarlic> 买galaxy s3吧，能刷tizen。。。。
<HdyKdg> 贵吗？
<hamo_ZZzzz> ggarlic: ...
<hamo_ZZzzz> ggarlic: 不带强制推销自己产品的...
<kevinyings> 靠，主管发脾气了，程序用了harshmap没用线程安全的ConcurrentHashMap
<hamo_ZZzzz> kevinyings: java....
<kevinyings> 结果游戏上线了3个小时后才发现
<kevinyings> 现在测试的被骂，程序也被骂，哥只好喝茶了
<fhmdgxs> kevinyings: 你是干嘛的 不用被骂啊
<onlylove> 临时维护呗
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 会怎样？
<fhmdgxs> 看来也被骂了
<kevinyings> fhmdgxs 哥干运维的，错误我发现的
<HdyKdg> -_-#
<kevinyings> 哥会被骂!不要搞笑了
<fhmdgxs> kevinyings: 程序down了是吧， 你发现错误了， 如果只是数据错 运维不好发现吧
<MeaCulpa> 没threadsafe会如何
<MeaCulpa> 难道是数据串了
<kevinyings> fhmdgxs 只是某个部分错了
<kevinyings> at com.tzgame.gamesystem.battlemodule.BattleCache.removeBattleFromCache(BattleCache.java:65)
<hamo_ZZzzz> kevinyings: 同桌游戏？
<kevinyings> hamo_ZZzzz 是的
<kevinyings> 你妹的google
<kevinyings> 又出卖我了
<onlylove> 为啥感觉像你自己卖的
<kevinyings> 额。。。
<fhmdgxs> 同桌游戏是什么
<kevinyings> 气派
<fhmdgxs> 联众
<onlylove> 棋牌
<onlylove> 很久没玩棋牌了，不管是游戏，还是现实……
<fhmdgxs> 打够级
<onlylove> 我现在就玩玩模拟器……
<fhmdgxs> 我刚学着打dota, 上去老被骂
<palomino|working> ....
<Jagd> 刚在上个月还写了一个棋牌游戏的算牌器
<onlylove> 有时间折腾永夜抄去……看看弄个wine……
<guest100> onlylove 你好，能问个问题么？
<onlylove> guest100: 说
<jim_han> 偶回来鸟
<guest100> 想玩X-plane10,能指点指点怎么安装么？谢谢
<guest100> onlylove 想玩X-plane10,能指点指点怎么安装么？谢谢
<onlylove> guest100: 这个我不会，论坛里面应该有吧？
<guest100> onlylove 我先搜搜去吧，那你玩的什么模拟器呢？
<onlylove> guest100: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-07/38198.htm
<[ub]> onlylove ⇪ ti: 如何在Ubuntu 10.04 (amd64)下面安装X-Plane_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<onlylove> guest100: xmame……
<onlylove> guest100: 咱玩的不是一个档次的
<guest100> onlylove 我今天才晓得这个飞行模拟器的，想装上感觉感觉
<guest100> onlylove 还有一个问题，安装了个uplink，改了设置，不让它全屏显示，然后打开就没法玩了。按键全不能显示。卸载重装还是不行，求解啊
<onlylove> guest100: 你看看用户主目录底下有没有个.uplink的隐藏文件夹
<onlylove> guest100: 把那个文件夹删掉以后再试试
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 蛋蛋壕
<guest100> onlylove 安装文件是个.sh,卸载之后，把文件夹给删了，find下，已经没有uplink*文件了。重新安装，重新下安装文件安装还是不行
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 在做题, "根据(1,5)随机数生成器，生成(1,7)之内的随机数", 我有很暴力的解决方案...
<onlylove> 我让你找.uplink文件夹……按crtl+h，注意前面有个点
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 啧啧...都做开概率题了...
<onlylove> guest100: 我让你找.uplink文件夹……按crtl+h，注意前面有个点
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你做做看, 我好不容易找到个巨暴力的方法
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: (1,5)只生成2,3,4 这4个数啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 3个
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 1-5
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 那应该是[1,5]好呗
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你懂就好
<sjd_zeus> 我一直在玩flightgear
<sjd_zeus> 开波音747客机玩
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 说个看看
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 正在想
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 比看起来的难 =,=
<guest100> onlylove 哦，再试试去
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 看到了个很复杂的算法. 不过还是我的简单(虽然很暴力
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 蛋你要确保概率是1/7的
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 当然... 我还是能读懂题意的
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 想不出来，最近脑子笨的厉害
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 说说的办法
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1740087-1-1.html  帖子在这里, 我只看过前两页
<[ub]> adam8157_ ⇪ ti: 已知一个函数f可以得到1-5间的随机数，问怎么得到1-7的随机数 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net -
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我的方法是, 取7次, 按顺序组成一个7位的6进制数(没有0, 你懂得). 如果第一位和其它都不同则为1, 第二位和其它都不同则为2, 以此类推, 如果找不到某一位和别的都不同就抛弃重算
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 回帖去
<roylez> hamo_ZZzzz: 黑毛_渣渣渣渣渣
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs中lisp语法的描述。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387672 (interactive "r") 对于“r"这个选项 中文手册上说传入位点和标记，不明白什么意思。 大家帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-09-21 16:11
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 没错吧?
<pityonline> hamo_ZZzzz: 开小窗
<ghw> 问个问题，我想把一个文件里的“use FindBin qw($Bin);”替换成“${LOCALBASE}”，该怎么做呢？
<guest100> onlylove 解决了，谢谢了。
<ggarlic> 为什么不把1-5平均分成7份。。。
<sjd_zeus> 谁和我玩flightgear联飞呀
<ghw> sed
<ghw> 替换
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 17楼的概率并不是确定的啊
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 你找个杀猪的跟你玩吧
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 不是严格的1/7
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我这个是 咩哈哈
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 怎么叫平均分7份... 只能返回整数
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛最具影响力女性
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: MeaCulpa adam8157_ 18M居然让我去面试了
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 啧啧, 记得我跟你说的哈, 努力掌握主动
<ggarlic> adam8157_: 确定没有小数是吧。。。
<adam8157_> ggarlic: 嗯没有 只有 1 2 3 4 5
<roylez> hamo_ZZzzz: 2面？
<sjd_zeus> roylez: 擦
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: yep...一面是电话面
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ZZzzz: 是人都要
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 恨我不？
<hamo_ZZzzz> MeaCulpa: ...
 * adam8157_ 宙斯改行杀猪去了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 求你的办法
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我的方法是, 取7次, 按顺序组成一个7位的6进制数(没有0, 你懂得). 如果第一位和其它都不同则为1, 第二位和其它都不同则为2, 以此类推, 如果找不到某一位和别的都不同就抛弃重算
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 抛弃重算会影响概率
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 不会啊, 没抛弃的那7种情况彼此概率相同
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 当有些情况需要重算的时候，后来的那个的概率已经变了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 后面那几个的概率就变成  抛弃重算的概率 * 后来的概率
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 每次算的概率相同 随机嘛
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 随机, 为啥会被之前的影响...
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 条件概率
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 不是条件概率
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我不管前面的条件啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 你是不管，但是实际上的概率已经变了...
<jyfl987> 哪个语言有 loop until这些控制流的关键词来着 adam8157_
<kevinyings> 让生成随机字符串的方法跟随机数一样
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 怎么会变?  你这样想 你计算一百万万万万次, 其中这七种情况难道不是一样的概率么
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 没见过...
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 额...是说，当你出现抛弃重算的时候，第二次出现数的概率就变了
<kevinyings> hamo_ZZzzz 买彩票？
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 那就不叫随机咯
<jyfl987> 貌似pascal?
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 没有所谓的随机，随机就是概率相等的一坨数
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz:  弄二进制 5那个有问题 用 gcd(5,7)
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我抛弃或者记到, 难道会改变"一百万万万万次, 其中这七种情况难道不是一样的概率"么?
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 我抛弃或者记到, 难道会改变"一百万万万万次, 其中这七种情况的概率"么?
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你别理会"抛弃"这个词, 我就是反复计算. 我不会再告诉那个函数你算错了我抛弃了.   你 机器学习 学太多了...
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 现在没脑子想你这个，跟主席求经验呢
<huntxu> hamo_ZZzzz: 你居然要跳槽
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: =,=  昨晚不是教你面经了么
<roylez> hamo_ZZzzz: 黑毛_渣渣渣渣渣
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 你那都是外部的...我得搞点内部的经验
<hamo_ZZzzz> huntxu: 嘘...
<huntxu> hamo_ZZzzz: 忠誠度太低了
<huntxu> hamo_ZZzzz: 呂布
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 打听打听各个band的money
<huntxu> hamo_ZZzzz: 三姓家奴啊
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: lol
 * hamo_ZZzzz ...
 * hamo_ZZzzz -____________-!
<huntxu> roylez: 知道是哪個部門要蛤蟆？
<roylez> huntxu: 就不告诉你，气死你
<huntxu> roylez: 趕緊打電話去讓他們拒了
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> hamo_ZZzzz: 不會要離開帝都吧？
<zhpeng> hamo_ZZzzz, 吕蛤蟆
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 三姓蛤蟆
 * hamo_ZZzzz 0_0
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 你看 你去红毛 艳红处 都带个红 看来下一步你要去360了
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 刚好最近红衣在大规模招人
<roylez> jyfl987: 360带红？
<jyfl987> roylez: 红衣
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: 红衣大主教
<roylez> hamo_ZZzzz: 不错
<roylez> hamo_ZZzzz: 哥下班了
<tenzu> pityonline: 我用的OSX, 没装ubuntu
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽掰掰
<jyfl987> roylez: 啥 这么早下班!!!
<pityonline> tenzu: 知
<jyfl987> difan: 涤凡?
<tenzu> roylez: 恭送主席
<hamo_ZZzzz> roylez: 壕
 * hamo_ZZzzz 拜叫兽
<tenzu> 叫兽是谁?
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: .
<onlylove> 红衣教主大规模招人，也没见把我一起捎带进去
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆在百度 红衣招人是要对付艳红
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆去红衣可以加不少
<onlylove> 度度和卖鞋的都不差我这职位，对hamo的职位很需求
<hamo_ZZzzz> onlylove: 卖鞋的？360？
<onlylove> 哦，卖鞋的是361……
<jyfl987> myshe
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 入职了没?
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 什么入职？
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 你的新东家
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 都上了半个月了 额
<adam8157_> jyfl987: oh 感觉如何
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 很好啊 数据很多啊
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 有不少脚本要跑一周的
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 9_9
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 可惜老产品的数据有点烂
<jyfl987> 但不管怎么说 可以跟踪用户 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你有智能机么
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 没有, 要送我么?
<tenzu> 阿当都是用老年机的
<adam8157_> tenzu: 必须带灯
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 不是 你不是说要买么 我想看看你手机的设备号有没有被我们追中到
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 想买Galaxy Nexus
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 还是买话所那个padfone吧 三套件齐全了
 * adam8157_ 但是不比某壕, 想到当即就去买   cc hamo_ZZzzz 
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你这么省钱有毛意义 人民币一贬值你就哭了
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 还是多享受享受
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 我哪里省钱了...
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你明明有好多钱 却省不得买这个那个
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 股票坑死的
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 额 那个无聊
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 玩期货吧
 * hamo_ZZzzz 拜P姐壕
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 至少可以天天分析国际局势 lol
<hamo_ZZzzz> jyfl987: 啥公司？
<pityonline> hamo_ZZzzz: ……
<hamo_ZZzzz> jyfl987: 新华社？
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 据说明年粮食紧张可能引发骚乱 要不买点大豆期货？
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 说的是想到 当天就要买的 某壕
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: guohead.com
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 那不就是P姐壕么...
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: bluezd 呢?
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 果合和果壳什么关系
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: bluezd已然超越P姐壕了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: http://www.huihui.cn/hui/6024046要不要搞一个？
<[ub]> hamo_ZZzzz,啥网址y 59元 包邮 小霸王 D99 电视游戏机 赠送89合一游戏卡带 - 惠惠
 * bluezd 躺着中枪，好吧，各位壕们
<abine> 我的电脑浏览器不管浏览什么网站网页变成黑白色的了
<abine> 网上的东西都是黑白的
<abine> 就像以前的黑白电视剧一样
<abine> 看什么图片都是黑白艺术照
<abine> 这是肿么回事
<abine> Ubuntu12.04 32位的系统
<abine> 火狐浏览器
<abine> 最新的15.01火狐
<abine> 6GB的内存
<abine> 在一个网上打开一张猎豹的壁纸后浏览器就变成黑白的了
<hiei> 内存太大了，拔掉一根 然后再试试
<abine> 在微软的网站上浏览了一些壁纸
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统，win7丢失引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387675 电脑安装的双系统，第一分区是win7的隐藏分区，开机是grub引导，在win7下用easybcd删了一个虚拟光驱的启动项，结果win7的启动项不见了，现在情况是grub中有win7的启动菜单，但是进入之后的windows启动管理 …
<abine> 我在浏览器上直接把那张猎豹的高清图片设为桌面背景
<abine> 结果就黑白了
<abine> 就是浏览器有问题
<abine> 其他应用程序正常显示彩色的
<abine> 说明显示器没有坏
<hiei> .mozilla 全删了试吧
<archl> 吃得再多也不能长胖！
<tenzu> archl: 那是没到岁数
<archl> tenzu: 。我爸也在吃，他也要长胖。。。他都过50了。
<tenzu> archl: 30岁之后容易胖
<archl> tenzu: 。。
<tenzu> archl: 年龄大了也会瘦回来
 * archl 拜tenzu
<archl> tenzu: 上次我少喝了一桶。
<tenzu> archl: 一桶啥?
<archl> tenzu: 一桶奶茶——注意最好不要再喝那种东西。
<tenzu> archl: 不爱喝奶茶
<archl> tenzu: 据我妈说，她所在餐厅准备引进时发现生产使用 奶精 -反正不知何种配方的化学品。
<tenzu> archl: 类似咖啡伴侣的物品?
<archl> tenzu: 恩。上次那个是不是奶茶呢。。。
<archl> tenzu: 大概是
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 奶精？
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 不是奶粉
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 奶精不是什么好东西
<tenzu> archl: 我似乎当天喝水很少, 光吃肉了
<kevinyings> 我喜欢薯片
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 奶精和奶粉不是一样的
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 对了，上次给你推荐的增肥奶粉如何？
<kevinyings> 民以肉为天
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 。。。我没买
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 还有着种奇葩物?
<archl> tenzu: 我吃蛋糕了，虽然肉吃的和蛋糕差不多量。
<kevinyings> archl 肉比蛋糕好吃
<tenzu> archl: 你是甜品小王纸
<adam8157_> archl: 增肌粉里头热量很高, 很长肉的. 一般增肌不要求长肉的是乳清蛋白粉
<archl> kev
<tenzu> 阿当门儿清
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 有啊，据说吃一桶长8斤
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 喝三鹿可能后期长的比较快
<archl> adam8157_:  。。。真的有用么，我吃热量都感觉不转化的。
<archl> adam8157_: 我吃一个pizza虽然会饱，但是不会胖。
<adam8157_> archl: 这看个人吧
 * tenzu hotot4chrome罢工了, 没法活了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 刚才那个小霸王那个，要不要搞一个？
<kevinyings> 烤鸡肉
<kevinyings> 烤牛肉
<kevinyings> 烤猪肉
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 没电视啊
<kevinyings> 得流油的那种
<archl> adam8157_ tenzu 我实验 酷胖的 肌肉破坏法增肥。不行。。。我软了，也没有让肌肉疼的抽筋。
<archl> kevinyings: 我讨厌肥肉
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 你软了...
<tenzu> archl: 酷胖有肉, 你没有
<kevinyings> archl 我喜欢瘦肉泡在肥肉的汤里
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 搞一个可以对战
<archl> tenzu:  我请教他增肉法则
<adam8157_> archl: 去上海, 吃住都跟着酷胖, 两个月见效
<archl> kevinyings:  汤？煮肉我不吃
<archl> adam8157_: 。怎么会。
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 然后酷胖就瘦了...
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 罗姐还那么瘦
<archl> adam8157_: 我可以醒着一直不停的吃啊。
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 。。。
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 肉给我。。。
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 求之不得...
 * hamo_ZZzzz 哥曾经126斤啊！
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: archl 你俩合体再分开就交换肉了
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 。。。那是我现在的体重。
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 我最高也就 126斤了。
 * adam8157_ 哥曾经不到7斤啊
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 我高三毕业的时候63.5kg
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 滚...
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> 现在特么75kg, 最高85kg
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 我高三毕业了78公斤，大一结束了就63公斤了
 * archl 高三毕业大概60公斤。
<kevinyings> 一直60
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 你这孩纸, 大一失恋了么?
<adam8157_> tenzu: 他大一恋爱了
<adam8157_> tenzu: 所以 你懂得
<tenzu> adam8157_: 嗯嗯
<kevinyings> tenzu 主要是搞基搞的
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 发奋减肥...受不了自己的肉了，另外，异地恋，想的
<hamo_ZZzzz> kevinyings: ...
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你确实该采取措施了
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 额...
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 再来一次
<tenzu> kevinyings: 这你都知道
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 度度的伙食太好，受不了啊
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 异地恋去吧
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 木有对象
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 我觉得阿当的说法靠谱
<hamo_ZZzzz> tenzu: 我也觉得靠谱...问题是减不下来...
<tenzu> 解释, 就是自己黑自己
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 让主席做个机器人然后投递征友。
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 你吃的太好了
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 你吃的太少了
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你吃的太搞了
 * hamo_ZZzzz 我吃的很少....
 * hamo_ZZzzz ...
 * hamo_ZZzzz 尼玛...
 * hamo_ZZzzz -__________-!
 * hamo_ZZzzz 求别黑！
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你吃的太屌了
<tenzu> hamo_ZZzzz: 别吃肉, 光吃香菇油菜
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 你吃的太小了
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 找个日本人学吃饭
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 。对啊。日本女的肯定不敢来中国。。。
<archl> 太危险了
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 不说话，看不出来是日本人
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: 可是很多时候无法避免说话
<archl> 举动也能看出来
<hamo_ZZzzz> archl: 别叫就可以了..或者说，别叫的太专业...
 * hamo_ZZzzz 我又邪恶了么？
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz: ？
<archl> 什么？
 * hamo_ZZzzz 罗姐开始装纯了...你们怎么看？ cc adam8157_  tenzu 
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 什么?
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 往上看
<tenzu> 我默默的注视着
 * bluezd 求八卦信息
<adam8157_> hamo_ZZzzz: 没看懂
<archl> hamo_ZZzzz:  叫你就好了。
<hamo_ZZzzz> bluezd: 给你说个蛋蛋的八卦？
<bluezd> hamo_ZZzzz: 好啊，好啊
<abine> 看得出来哦
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 红帽跟红旗有什么关系？
 * tenzu 回家吃饭
<bluezd> hamo_ZZzzz: 哦，哈哈，原来 ...... cc adam8157_
<abine> 浏览器重启后就看不出来了
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 雷锋和雷峰塔的关系
<adam8157_> bluezd: 清者自清 =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 那我们跟果壳也差不多是这关系
<abine> 红毛和红旗都是红的e
<bluezd> jyfl987: 老婆和老婆饼的关系
<adam8157_> jyfl987: o
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你记得国庆回来给我带鱿鱼仔
<abine> 雷锋和雷锋塔都雷
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 我也要海鲜吃
<abine> 鱿鱼不好吃
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 是腌的 一点也不鲜
<hamo_ZZzzz> bluezd: 不许跟阿蛋说啊，要不他得宰了我
<bluezd> hamo_ZZzzz: 那能说嘛，必须保密
<hamo_ZZzzz> bluezd: .
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157_: 我想吃鱿鱼，还有鱼片什么的
<jyfl987> hamo_ZZzzz: 你搬家去青岛吧
<abine> 位毛啊
<abine> 鱿鱼真的不好吃
<abine> 吃多了想吐的感觉
<abine> 有的是假装的鱿鱼哦
<abine> 鱿鱼丝都是假的
<abine> 用些软体动物来加工的
<jyfl987> 我无所谓他用什么做的 我本来就为了那口感
<jyfl987> 又不是为了营养
 * hamo_ZZzzz 蛋蛋壕又下班了....
<hamo_ZZzzz> adam8157: 卧槽，你秒速回家啊
<adam8157> hamo_ZZzzz: 掉线
<jyfl987> 还差2分钟
<jyfl987> 阿蛋旷工两分钟
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近imadper怎么不来了
<jyfl987> 难道是买票回家了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 回学校毕设了
<jyfl987> 额 这样
 * adam8157 准备下班
<jyfl987> 可以下了
<pylaurent> jyfl987:   他好像才消失了几个小时就有人找他了哈哈哈哈～
<fhmdgxs> 没人了
<palomino|working> 错！
<bambooshzh> 大家好
<bambooshzh> 第一次来
<palomino|working> 你好
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 你还在 , roylez_
<palomino|working> 而且还带尾巴 , roylez_
<[ub]> bambooshzh, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<roylez_> palomino|working: 丫居然敢自来熟
<bambooshzh> 有ubuntu中文的朋友么
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * palomino|working 揪掉 roylez_ 的尾巴
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04]
<bambooshzh> 我在论论上是山中竹
<abine> 木有中文的e
<abine> 只有火星文的
<roylez_> bambooshzh: 这里大部分已经从ubuntu搬出来了
<bambooshzh> 这样啊
<bambooshzh> 其实也无所谓
<bambooshzh> 只是想来学习
<roylez_> 对
<roylez_> 用的时间长了，喜好就不一样了
<abine> 你应该叫嫩嫩的竹笋
<bambooshzh> 。。。。。
<abine> 新手啊
<bambooshzh> 不嫩了
<abine> 所以很嫩
<bambooshzh> 是竹笋她爹了
<palomino|working> 万年笋
<roylez_> palomino|working: 给大爷磨豆子去
<abine> 那才值钱
<roylez_> palomino|working: 丑牲口
 * palomino|working 将 roylez_ 放入石磨
 * palomino|working 召唤 roylez 推磨
<abine> 泡酸酸竹笋
<palomino|working> 走人
<palomino|working> byebye
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我把bootloader换成syslinux了，真丑
<bambooshzh> 有玩FVWM的么
<abine> 老马走了
<abine> 有吧
<abine> 我没有用那个高级的
<roylez_> bambooshzh: iGoogle，没来
<roylez_> bambooshzh: 论坛里的 eexpress
<bambooshzh> 嗯
<abine> 我就是简单的用图形界面
<bambooshzh> 我在论坛上问过EE一个问题
<abine> EE是大神啊
<bambooshzh> 不过他的回答我还是没搞明白
<abine> 多泡论坛
<roylez_> bambooshzh: 神的话岂能随便懂的...
<abine> 还有多看资料教程什么的
<abine> 慢慢的就懂了
<bambooshzh> 我最近先搞的那个fvwm-crystal
<abine> 主席你用win8 么？
<roylez_> bambooshzh: 晚上这货不一定在，不过白天一般都在
<bambooshzh> 想搞明白几个配置文件
<abine> 哦
<roylez_> abine: 没见过啊
<abine> 哦
<abine> 刚才闲的蛋疼
<abine> 手贱就安装了一个虚拟机
<abine> 弄个预览版的win8
<abine> 找不到关机的
<abine> 连关机在哪里都找不到
<bambooshzh> 把鼠标放到右下角
<bambooshzh> 会出来一个弹窗
<bambooshzh> 找设置
<abine> 恩
<bambooshzh> 电源
<bambooshzh> 会有关机的选项
<fhmdgxs> fvwm是什么
<bambooshzh> 我那天试用的时候也是一开始找不到
<abine> 那个微软够贱的
<bambooshzh> 不过我现在对win8基本没兴趣
<bambooshzh> 还是linux好用
<abine> 丑不垃圾的
<abine> 恩
<abine> 就是玩另类而已
<abine> 内在还是和win7一类的
<bambooshzh> 对
<bambooshzh> 用多了linux
<abine> 披了一层新的皮毛
<bambooshzh> 界面什么的都是浮支
<bambooshzh> 云
<bambooshzh> 什么世面都见过了
<bambooshzh> win8那界面也就了了
<bambooshzh> linux什么样奇怪的桌面管理器没有啊
<abine> 里面的应用都是很蛋疼的
<abine> 恩
<abine> 我一般用Gnome
<bambooshzh> 我也是gnome2，习惯了
<abine> 什么KDE之类的我用习惯
<bambooshzh> KDE我一直感觉太大，而且不稳定
<abine> 用不习惯
<bambooshzh> 我喜欢简洁的东西
<abine> 恩
<abine> 经常崩溃
<abine> 我主要是不喜欢KDE的配色
<bambooshzh> 呵呵
<abine> 让人有点冷冷的感觉
<abine> 真的
<bambooshzh> 最近对一些控制台程序比较感兴趣
<abine> 还有那个Fedora也是这样
<bambooshzh> 嗯
<abine> 你在哪里的啊
<abine> ？
<bambooshzh> 济南
<abine> 哇
<abine> 好远哦
<bambooshzh> 你呢？
<abine> 想起济南的冬天那篇课文了
<abine> 我在广东的
<abine> 汕头
<abine> 沿海城市
<abine> 你们那里应该很冷哦
<abine> 还会下雪什么的
<abine> 这里终年不下雪的
<archl> 我终于又能玩雪了
<archl> 哈哈
<abine> 就好像都是夏天一样
<abine>  
<abine> 就算是冬天，中午的太阳还是很毒辣的
<hiei> .
<abine> 罗姐玩堆雪人
<archl> 。
<archl> 全身穿好，被堆成雪人——
<archl> 哈哈
<abine> 不怕手被冻么
<bambooshzh> 嗯
<archl> 怕疼什么都干不了
<bambooshzh> 冬天会下雪
<abine> 受不了太冷的天气
<archl> 有得亦有失
<abine> 习惯了南方的天气
<abine> 去北方受不了
<archl> abine: 我 3/4 南方体制。
<abine> 恩
<archl> 体质
<abine> 嘿嘿
 * archl 的体质跟广东人无太大差异。。。
<abine> 冷天的时候我们还可以去游泳哦
<bambooshzh> 对了
<bambooshzh> 想起个问题
<abine> 什么问题
<bambooshzh> 这两天忽然想升下内核
<abine> 问罗姐
<bambooshzh> 看出了3.2.20了
<bambooshzh> 在ubuntu下怎么升？
<abine> 没弄过哦
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为何无法调用java? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387691 apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre 然后 nano /etc/profile export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26" export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin export CLASSPATH=.:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/lib #jre export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/jre …
<abine> 一直都是保持系统默认的升级方式
<abine> 你在网上搜索
<abine> 应该有升级内核的资料
<bambooshzh> 错了，是3.2.30
<abine> 现在都有3.4的了
<abine> 警告：升级有风险！
<bambooshzh> 其实是有这样的想法
<bambooshzh> ubuntu下还真不大需要升级内核
<bambooshzh> 主要是别的系统
<bambooshzh> 有时候硬件支持不好
<bambooshzh> 比如centos，或者是debian stable之类的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我在AMD的APU上一直无法安装Ubuntu
<abine> 只好用曲线救国的方式
<abine> 在别的电脑上安装
<abine> 然后把硬盘装到新硬盘上就可以使用Ubuntu系统了
<abine> 还是有些瑕疵
<abine> 驱动很难安装成功
<abine> 总是无法激活显卡官方驱动
<bambooshzh> 不容易啊
<onlylove> debian有自己的内核打包方式，可以把内核像软件包一样安装，可以看下官方FAQ
<abine> 恩
<abine> 谁要装win8
<onlylove> 装那个做啥
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • networkmanage没有了求救啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387693 删除软件的过程中不小心把networkmanage删除掉了，所以索性试试wicd，搞了很久还装不了，说缺这个缺那个，在win7和ubuntu之间来还切换块崩溃了。。。。 求救啊，请问ubuntu12.04的networkmanage是什么版本啊？？ …
<onlylove> 论坛的搜索功能咋了
<onlylove> 不能查看新帖子了
<fish47> 大家好，请问为什么fork()出来的进程，收到SIGINT不会退出呢？
<c-o_> 问下各位 有没有比较好Ruby入门书籍
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 大家好，我在ubuntu里遇到一点状况？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387696 。。。。这个。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 z290779594 — 2012-09-21 20:12
<fhmdgxs> fish47: 你咋知道他不退出的
<wanglan> swing字体在LINUX下表现好难看 哎
<fish47> 记得有properties文件可以改
<fish47> google一下
<zlei> 有没有人知道怎么替换掉gnome3的窗口管理器
<archl> zlei: 不能替换。
<archl> pityonline: p姐晚上好。
<pityonline> archl: 罗姐晚上好
<pityonline> hamo 去通宵了？
<pityonline> 色狼也没在
<archl> hamo 已经不是我开始认为的hamo了。
<archl> 色狼是？
<pityonline> archl: hamo 怎么了？
<archl> adam8157 你不去？
<pityonline> archl: sssslang
<archl> pityonline:  我倒是觉得 hamo 开放了。
<adam8157> archl: 不去啊
<archl> adam8157 去干嘛？
<pityonline> archl: hamo 不开放吗？
<archl> pityonline:  以前还是相对单薄的
<adam8157> archl: hamo去了个啥 编程马拉松
<pityonline> archl: 哈哈
<archl> adam8157 。
<edison0354> adam8157 pityonline 一上来就看到你俩了……
<adam8157> edison0354: 好久不见啊
<pityonline> adam8157: hackathon 就是骗程马拉松啊？
<edison0354> adam8157　お久しぶり
<adam8157> pityonline: 看来你是五笔用户   嗯
<[ub]> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐终于买了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我是
<tryit> pythong, 怎么将一个现有的dict对象使用shelve存储到文件中？
<tryit> python
<DickServices> 诶？有人去豆瓣马拉松？
<archl> cherrot:  累吗？
<cherrot> archl, 适应了 lol
<archl> cherrot: 快结束了，你会家吗？
<archl> 回家
<cherrot> archl, 回家～ 过中秋去
<DickServices> adam8157:  http://apac.redhat.com/redhatchallenge2012  ?
<[ub]> DickServices ⇪ t: Blog | Red Hat Challenge 2012
<binker> 我来啦
<binker> 晚上好阿
<binker> 各位
<cherrot> binker, 晚上好 :)
<binker> 写好了没
<binker> 你的程序
<binker> cherrot:
<binker> 你的的程序写好了没
<cherrot> binker, 势必没  不想给他写
<binker> 哦
<cherrot> binker, 免费劳动力当够了
<binker> 呵呵
<cherrot> binker, :D
<binker> 当牛作马贡献大
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 我把桌面背景换成两只猎豹了
<binker> 效果还是蛮震撼的
<roylez_> adam8157: bootloader换syslinux了...
<binker> 酷吧
<binker> 主席
<roylez_> binker: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GY-6a0CX28o/UFqRXXXEFkI/AAAAAAAACa8/TN5PDlah84U/s0/47.gif
<roylez_> binker: 丑
<qsdiy> hello
<roylez_> binker: 其他还好，比 grubby 强点
<[ub]> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<binker> adam8157：干嘛叫8157？？？
<binker> 有什么特殊意义么？
<binker> 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: huh? 为啥
<cherrot> binker, 他80后
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: gaoji蛋早
<adam8157> DickServices: 刚afk了
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 基尾席早
<binker> 呵呵
<qsdiy> 我有一个怪物猎人的镜像文件
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 困死了
<adam8157> pityonline: 你是土壕
<DickServices> adam8157: 是有这么回事？
<binker> 呵呵
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 你进了18摸欠我3000
<archl> cherrot: 今天发现我走路和快速移动的方式是正常体育运动不接受的
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 我也困...可是不能睡...
<qsdiy> 4.3G 挂载不上呢？
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 贵摸才3000？
<adam8157> DickServices: 有啊
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 弱爆了，还不如他帽...3000刀
<archl> hamo_hackathon:  默默自己的肚肚，肯定不能睡，快点锻炼吧
<adam8157> binker: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 6000，跟你对半分嘛
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: ...
<DickServices> adam8157: 难度如何？
<adam8157> DickServices: 问 hamo_hackathon
<adam8157> DickServices: 他参加过
<roylez_> DickServices: 丫烂id还没改
<adam8157> roylez_: grub2有啥不好的
<archl> hamo_hackathon: 你是什么专业来着。。。
<DickServices> hamo_hackathon: adam8157 他去参加豆瓣的那个马拉松了？
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 帽帽3000刀？
<roylez_> adam8157: 屎多
<binker> 哇，3000刀子
<cherrot> roylez_, 你咋这么快就看到了……
<binker> 真的是千刀万剐了
<roylez_> cherrot: 啥？
<archl> hamo_hackathon:  才 3000 刀啊，离刀雨还差一些。
<binker> 土豪阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们也是1000$  有的财季2000$
<binker> 18000了
<cherrot> hamo_hackathon, 去18摸了？
<binker> RMB
<cherrot> hamo_hackathon, 上海？
<binker> 18000了
<cherrot> archl, 你参加竞走。。。？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们这边也有double的时候，没劲
<binker> 都是土豪
<hamo_hackathon> archl: 计算机
<archl> cherrot: 平时走路/踢球就是竞走的样式
<[ub]> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo_hackathon> cherrot: 还没有
<archl> cherrot: 腿直着移动
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo_hackathon 电击肚皮的，我在网上出完了，一个下午就没了
<binker> archl: 踢球那叫漫步
<adam8157> roylez_: wow 这么厉害
<adam8157> roylez_: 多少钱出的
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 哎...又有人被你骗了...
<cherrot> roylez, 那个汪星人的图
<roylez_> adam8157: 500一个
<roylez_> cherrot: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 原价?
<hamo_hackathon> cherrot: 哪个？
<roylez_> adam8157: 原价 + 10刀运费
<binker> 神马东东？
<cherrot> archl, 那看起来岂不很娘。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 土壕也有良心呢
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: 他哪里有良心了...
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: 已然二手的了，还不打个折...
<roylez_> adam8157: 快放假了，弄点钱回家
<binker> 土豪的良心是给吃的
<adam8157> [ub]: 源代码
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 你妹才是2手的
<cherrot> hamo_hackathon, https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GY-6a0CX28o/UFqRXXXEFkI/AAAAAAAACa8/TN5PDlah84U/s0/47.gif
<hamo_hackathon> roylez_: 你妹～～～lol
<[ub]> adam8157, 你是学生吗？  ㍭ 
<roylez_> hamo_hackathon: 放狗咬你 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GY-6a0CX28o/UFqRXXXEFkI/AAAAAAAACa8/TN5PDlah84U/s0/47.gif
<binker> 表示看不懂
<binker> 呵呵
 * hamo_hackathon ...
<binker> adam8157干嘛有两个马甲阿
<adam8157> binker: 有个是办公室的电脑
<binker> 哦
<binker> 那干嘛不用同一个名称呢
 * hamo_hackathon 干活了...不跟你扯了...
<binker> 难道你同时开两个》？
<binker> 我是所有的系统都是一个帐号
<adam8157> binker: 办公室那个没关
<mayli> hamo_hackathon: hackathon推迟到121027~28 了
<adam8157> hamo_hackathon: p姐买了都
<binker> 你在上面安装openssh了没
<adam8157> binker: 必须装啊
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 酷
<adam8157> hamo_hackathon: p姐买了都
<adam8157> hamo_hackathon: p姐买了都
<adam8157> hamo_hackathon: p姐买了都
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: P姐入手了？
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: 太壕了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 高级土豪
<adam8157> hamo_hackathon: 8K的那个 在z.cn上买了
<binker> 哇
<binker> 8K阿
<hamo_hackathon> adam8157: 太壕了
<binker> 真的是土豪了
<hamo_hackathon> http://www.amazon.cn/Apple-%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9CMD231CH-A-13-3%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B008HXD86A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348235824&sr=8-1
<[ub]> hamo_hackathon ⇪ ti: Apple 苹果MD231CH/A 13.3英寸笔记本电脑(MBAIR 13.3/1.8/4/128FLASH)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<binker> adam8157：送我好了
 * hamo_hackathon 拜P姐壕！
<binker> 表浪费阿
<adam8157> binker: 我没买...
<cherrot> hamo_hackathon, 哪个P姐？
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot:  话说你太忙了
<archl> cherrot: pityonline
<cherrot> archl, 么记得你们提起过这个人啊。。
<archl> cherrot: 该休息了
<cherrot> archl, 哦。。。为啥叫姐啊。。。
<archl> cherrot:  第二次我见到了
<cherrot> archl, 我都是瞎忙  。。。  做苦力。。
<cherrot> archl, 真的是姐啊？
<archl> cherrot: 带了一个姐来。
<archl> cherrot: 比我男人
<archl> cherrot: 我不像男人 - 对吧。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 牛三姐了你
<binker> 去泰国肯定受欢迎
<binker> archl:
<cui_inspur> 请问一下 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 是不是打不开了
<binker> 可以打开阿
<archl> binker: 。
<cui_inspur> ！！！
<binker> 你用什么浏览器
<binker> 可以的
<cui_inspur> chromium
<dwjie> chrome
<binker> 改用火狐吧
<binker> 可以打开的
<cui_inspur> 400 Bad Request
<binker> 坑爹的枯荣
<cui_inspur> 我瞬间泪奔啊
<cui_inspur> 一直用chromium
<dwjie> chrome 比火狐更好用。。
<cui_inspur> 压根没意识到会是它的问题
<cui_inspur> 已然打开了
<cui_inspur> 哎
<binker> chrome垃圾
<binker> 一直不喜欢不做恶的浏览器
 * adam8157 眼里没有火狐和chrome, 只有Vimperator
<jianghu> 改用w3m
<binker> EE用神奇的opera
<jianghu> 大婶用的oupeng
<cui_inspur> vimperator不是FF的一个插件吗，我一直在用
<jianghu> ？
<cui_inspur> 哈哈
<jianghu> 呕碰
<binker> chrome是孤狗的IE浏览器
<adam8157> cui_inspur: 或者说FF是Vimperator的库  cc roylez_
<jianghu> 都是拧麻花的行家里手
<binker> 实在是不明白干嘛用chrome
<binker> N多人用chrome
<unknow> 中枪中， 桌面CHROMIUM，手机OPERA MINI+OPERA MOBILE。 挺好的。
<jianghu> 我一直用的火狐狸
<jianghu> 很少崩溃
<binker> 我装的系统都不准用IE和chrome
<Router2> 同样Firefox+Vimperator的路过
<jianghu> 直接w3m elinks
<archl> firefox chromium opera mobile
<binker> archl: 你不和大神一样么
<freeflying> http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/
<[ub]> freeflying ⇪ ti: rimeime - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<binker> 用Opera
<jianghu> opera音译不好听
<binker> 意思是歌剧
<unknow> arch最新的ISO是不是折磨人来着，上个月用了2年的ARCH更新后完蛋了。  下了新镜像文件全部要配置脚本安装，反人类吗？
<jianghu> 砰砰砰的
<jianghu> 一看就崩溃的厉害
<binker> unknow: 本来就是反人类了
<binker> 火星来的
<jianghu> 我在pclinuxos下每次退出都崩溃的要死
<neaghfoz> unknow: 你out了
 * adam8157 arch的正常用户群就应该是能用命令和脚本安装的那部分人
<unknow> binker,又转回UBUNTU， 无比123安装好。。。没YAOURT不习惯 -_-
<neaghfoz> adam8157
<neaghfoz> 不过是突然改有点不习惯而已
<binker> 干嘛用wubi安装呢
<binker> 直接单系统安装
<binker> 老老实实用
<jianghu> 汉字的输入法对于linux很蛋疼
<unknow> 不是WUBI
<unknow> 是1，2，3 NEXT，DONE。。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 单系统
<jianghu> 今晚都闲下来了啊
<neaghfoz> 大家有多少是单系统的。。。
<unknow> arch 之前的安装方式挺好的，现在的方式太麻烦了！
<binker> 所有的问题在ubuntu系统下面找到解决的办法
<lainme> arch新安装方法有利于全脚本自动化安装
<jianghu> arch配置简单多了吗
<neaghfoz> unknow: 其实也算不上麻烦吧，主要是要自己chroot进去改配置了
<lainme> 连系统配置都可以全脚本了
<binker> 我下个主机可能要安装Ｆｅｄｏｆａ
<unknow> 这样，让人强迫学里面的配置脚本，以后直接一个命令搞定吧。。
<cui_inspur> 一直用arch 在虚拟机里安装了一个最新的镜像，按照wiki没什么问题
<binker> ＦＥＤＯＲＡ
<cui_inspur> 吓退了一些新手
<binker> 不会阿
<binker> ａｒｃｈ蛮好用的
<binker> 舒服
<binker> 配置完成以后
<binker> 用起来很舒服
<neaghfoz> Arch下我装不了ati闭源驱动
<jianghu> 那个帽子带着舒服不？
<jianghu> fedora
<binker> 那个帽子？
<binker> 哦
<binker> 舒服
<jianghu> 不是帽子的意思吗
<binker> 那可是最新的款式
<binker> 对啊
<binker> 软呢帽
<jianghu> 软尼帽子
<binker> ｆｅｄｏｒａ都是最新的
<unknow> neaghfoz, 看完WIKI估计半小时过去了。
<jianghu> 纯英文能安装汉语输入法该多好
<binker> 什么新的特性都会马上应用在ｆｅｄｏｒａ系统上
<maplebeats> 实验货
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天看生化危机
<jianghu> 我用pclinuxos很舒服 只有汉字的输入难配置
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 要有字库才行阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕
<jianghu> 哦哦哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 湾湾下载，壕毛
<neaghfoz> unknow: 那也是。。。我装大概也是半个钟左右才能搞定，还是Ubuntu好，鼠标点点就行
<binker> 生化危机４／
<binker> ／／？？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没看过前几部, 可以直接看么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不都那个套路么，杀怪
<unknow> neaghfoz,:) 握手.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7649610/Resident.Evil.Damnation.2012.720p.BluRay.x264-CHD_%5BPublicHD%5D
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Resident.Evil.Damnation.2012.720p.BluRay.x264-CHD [PublicHD] (download torrent) - TPB
<jianghu> ubuntu社区支持最棒
 * lainme https://github.com/lainme/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/arch-post.sh 
<adam8157> roylez_: 介么大
 * lainme 破脚本，但能用
<binker> Ｕｂｕｎｔｕ是最流行的发行版了
<jianghu> 很多配置问题可以在网上搜到
<roylez_> adam8157: 有1G以下的br版本
<neaghfoz> binker: 英文能用半角么。。。
<binker> 蓝光的阿？
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡的拍比句写的真好
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> neaghfoz: 用习惯了
<binker> 没注意切换半角和全角
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是国外的衣服有型有款 http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-433105-1-3.html
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 亏转件ACNE羽绒大衣，身材高大的兄弟别错过了 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<neaghfoz> binker: 不觉得看着很别扭吗:)
<roylez_> adam8157: 这衣服好贵，不过卖相真的不错
<binker> 都是国内生产的吧，那些衣服
<binker> 国外设计
<binker> 国内生产
<binker> 就是国内的厂家代工的
<roylez_> binker: 国内卖你5000
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似是不错
<archl> adam8157 买卖。
<unknow> IT男门，明天女朋友过生日，想了几天实在不知道有啥给她惊喜的方式，请问有什么IT男方式的惊喜给她？ -.-!!!
<neaghfoz> unknow: 送mbp
<unknow> neaghfoz:这个成本太大了。。
<neaghfoz> 有人送个妹子给我就好了。。。
<unknow> 我的妹子饮料瓶喝完了不让丢，请她吃10块钱的宵夜说我奢侈。。。
<roylez_> unknow: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5Mjk2NDQw.html
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Dick In A Box（安大神与贾大神的神作之一）—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<adam8157> unknow: 想太多了, 买花, 出去逛街看电影吃好吃的. 就完了, 你找个it男的方式不一定合适
<binker> nea
<binker> neaghfoz: 看习惯了
 * maplebeats Github最新的界面是谁设计的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 送个ＩＰＴ
<binker> 送给ipt\
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<lainme> maplebeats: 我也想问这个问题。图标什么的都变得巨大
 * mayli 求html5 js canvas 绘制png的快速入门教程/
<maplebeats> lainme: 其实我觉得还行，但是明显就是个半成品就拿出来show了。。。
<unknow_> 刚才掉线了，送大鸟还是算了吧。。。。。创意到是蛮好。。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 去外面玩
<binker> 什么的
<binker> 烧烤之类的活动
<unknow_> 不送东西没事吧？
<binker> 送些小东西就行了
<binker> 有意义的
<binker> 不一定是很名贵的东西
<binker> 有纪念意义的就行
<jianghu> linux下最好的词典工具是什么
<unknow> binker: :)
<binker> jianghu: 星际译王
<Freebuilder> dia 如何画矩形？
<jianghu> binker: 哦
<pityonline> adam8157: 刚看电影了
<unknow> jianghu: 也可以参考下GoldenDict
<pityonline> adam8157: 运动了一下，洗澡
<adam8157> pityonline: . 我也在俯卧撑
<jianghu> binker: 星际译王找不到词典下载了
<adam8157> pityonline: 手机不是也要换么 买了没?
<pityonline> adam8157: 我刚做完三十，出汗了
<adam8157> jianghu: http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库
<pityonline> adam8157: 现在又买不到
<jianghu> 谢谢
<Freebuilder> 有正方形、三角形，还有七七八八的奇怪形，就是没有矩形！
<adam8157> jianghu: 不过我在用goldendict和这些词典
<adam8157> pityonline: 太壕了 ......
 * adam8157 继续afk
<jianghu> adam8157: 谢谢
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=387707
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ t: dia 如何画矩形？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jianghu> 好东西
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • dia 如何画矩形？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387707 不是正方形。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-09-21 14:44
<binker> GFS太牛了
<binker> 用户上传的任何数据
<binker> 一旦上传
<jusss> gfs是啥
<binker> 就会一直保留在谷歌的服务器上面
<binker> GFS谷歌的分布式文件系统
<maplebeats> 什么叫一直？
<maplebeats> 永远？forever?
<binker> 搜集数据阿
<binker> 用来分析的
<binker> 大型的数据挖掘
<binker> 谷歌是靠广告发财的
<binker> 当然是要不断分析用户的数据
<binker> 发现需求
<binker> 谷歌收集的数据类型和数量超乎用户的想象力
<binker> 谷歌街景车路过你家门口
<jusss> 感觉这些东东和云之类的plan9之类的很像
<binker> 可能也连同你家的无线网络密码
<binker> 电子邮件都会被收集
<jusss> 个人用户需要的只是个终端，运算交给处理器去做
<binker> 如果你用安卓之类的手机
<maplebeats> 我相信谷歌的街景车永远不可能路过我家门口的
<binker> 你去哪里都会被谷歌记录下来
<binker> 地理位置定位追踪
<maplebeats> 无所谓的路过。。。
<maplebeats> 在我还没干坏事之前，不关心这个
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 难说了
<maplebeats> 反正我们的“隐私”不知道被卖过多少次了，见怪不怪了。。。
<binker> 谷歌还有自己发射的卫星
<maplebeats> 被谷歌收集去总比拿去卖好些
<maplebeats> 很多公司都有。。。
<binker> 连你家屋顶都看的清清楚楚的
<binker> 特别是当你使用了有定位追踪的安卓手机
<maplebeats> 。。。卫星地图不都是这样子的么？
<jusss> 住在偏远山区，表示毫无压力
<maplebeats> 屋顶不就是给人看的么。。。
<binker> 一旦激活联网,谷歌就可以追踪全球的安卓用户了
<binker> 实时监控追踪
<maplebeats> 交给FBI比交给国安局好。。。
 * maplebeats 再等1年我把该死的android换掉
<binker> 用六度分离的算法对你的人脉关系进行分析
<unknow> maplebeats: yes,哪天国安给个莫须有了，FBI没准会插上一手，^_^。
<jusss> 国安和fbi不会搭理咱这等p民的
<unknow> maplebeats: lumia920看着很诱人。
<binker> 你同学的表妹在哪里,谷歌都知道
<jusss> unknow: nokia wp7?
<unknow> wp8
<binker> WP8了
<maplebeats> unknow: 打死也不买windows的手机系统
<unknow> lumia 900 wp7
<binker> 垃圾
<binker> 用过了
<binker> 不好用
 * maplebeats 被wm搞伤心了
<jusss> unknow: wp太贵
<binker> 真的不好用
<binker> 不贵
<binker> 就是不好用
<binker> 很垃圾
<unknow> maplebeats: wp7给家人用过2部，自己用的ANDROID。 WP7是不成熟。 WP8观望。 ^_^
<binker> 现在新出来
<jusss> wp贵，不是说wm
<binker> 系统还没成熟
<binker> 很多应用都是联网的
<binker> 用户界面也不成熟
<unknow> 你们别说，WP7这种不成熟的系统给上了年纪的人用还“挺合适的”。
<binker> 再说,现在的网络流量是个问题
<binker> 嗯
 * maplebeats 当年，我用wm用得正爽的时候。M$突然说，放弃wm。。。然后现在wp7升wp8也是这样子，说扔就扔，不把系统当系统看。。。m$傻B
<jianghu> 流量比香油还贵
<binker> 合适是因为那些方块比较大吧
<binker> 所谓的磁贴
<unknow> wm,wp7,都用过。  LUMIA 920 无线充电，夜景拍摄效果，都很不错。 就看WINDOWS PHONE 8表现了。
<jusss> maplebeats: xp也很好，不是照样被扔
<binker> 没什么用的
<binker> 用手机拍几张就腻了
<maplebeats> jusss: 那个不一样。。。wm/wp7是直接扔。。。连兼容都没有
<jusss> unknow: veer 也是无线充电的
<binker> 以后懒得拍了
<unknow> jusss: plam投胎中
<binker> 所以拍照好不好
<jusss> maplebeats: 微软可没提供xp的独显驱动
<binker> 关键还是电池要耐用
<maplebeats> jusss: 那个关微软毛事啊
<binker> XP过时了
<unknow> lumia 920比IPHONE 5看着诱人的多。
 * maplebeats 我家台式依然是xp，至少可以用到死
<binker> LUMIA920太大了
<binker> 就是个板砖
 * maplebeats 没多久三星就要出tizen了
<unknow> 不算太大吧。 我现在用的DROID X， 4.3 用习惯就好。
<binker> 拿着就是个笑话
<jusss> maplebeats: 那些厂家也没提供，xp跟独显就无缘了
<binker> 打电话真的很搞笑
<unknow> 4.5，不大不小。 GALAXY NOTE才叫大.
<maplebeats> jusss: xp只是不适合现在的本本双显卡而已吧？
<binker> 当你拿着砖头一样大的手机在听电话的时候
<maplebeats> 我同学的三星note感觉很爽啊
<maplebeats> 只是打电话的时候可能确实搞笑了点
<maplebeats> 但是用着爽啊
<binker> 不是很爽了
<unknow> 那是1年前，4寸都很少，当时拿4.3的出来，很多人都说好大。 现在在拿出来，基本没人说大了。
<binker> 当你手机没电的时候
<binker> 你就不爽了
<binker> 也爽不起来了
<binker> 我就遇见到几个这样的了
<unknow> RAZR MAXX 电量
<binker> 去外面玩
<binker> 在路上,在车里玩愤怒的小鸟,水果'忍者
<unknow> maplebeats:  -。- 拿着GALAXY NOTE打电话的确拉风。。。
<binker> 等到了目的地
<binker> 傻眼了
<jusss_newphone> 想换个500左右的android
<binker> 电量快完了
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 哦，我的手机就是
 * jusss_newphone 穷人一个
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 中兴V880...
<binker> 回来的时候连电话都不能打
 * jusss_newphone 有钱直接iphone5,
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 600MHZ强劲CPU
<unknow> maplebeats: 我看一张照片，有人拿MACBOOK AIR在会场拍照。  7寸平板打电话才是真的"拉风“
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 256ram ?
<binker> 平板打电话,可以用蓝牙无线耳机接听
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 512MB!人家ZTE才没有Nokia那么抠呢
<binker> 不用贴在脸上打电话
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 橘子版的？
<binker> 诺基亚快要完蛋了
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 国行的是256ram
<binker> Orange
<binker> 呵呵
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 用电信卡直接去领一个C8812吧，便宜。
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 哦。。。那个移动TD版
<binker> 这里都没有TD网络
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 关键是想找个有iptables的手机
<maplebeats> 我的是港版。。WCDMA
<binker> 用G3手机真痛苦
 * maplebeats 真TM耗电。。。
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 哪买的？
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 网上
<binker> 淘宝么?
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 淘宝？
<binker> 买个能打电话的手机就好了
<binker> 这样
<binker> 省电
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 对
<maplebeats> 联通这坑爹的，不开3G直接没信号了。。。
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 刷了cm7 ?
<binker> 充一次电可以用上好久
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 肯定刷了啊
<binker> 你用的联通3G卡吧
<maplebeats> 是啊
<binker> 用2G卡就有信号
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 有iptables没
<maplebeats> 当初用移动的时候电量可以用3天以上。。。现在。。。扯啊
<binker> 3G和2G都有信号
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 肯定有啊
<unknow> NOKIA完蛋不完蛋看接下来6个月的表现。
<maplebeats> unknow: 注定完蛋
<binker> 肯定完蛋了
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 羡慕ing...
<binker> 还用看
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 羡慕个头啊，600MHZ CPU
<binker> 2007年的时候诺基亚就开始走下坡路了
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 只比我N年前的WM手机多20OMHZ。。。
<unknow> mapblebeats: lumia 920至少在IPHONE 5， GALAXY III HTC WINDOWS 8X RAZR M中算出众的。 就看定价和系统成熟度了。
<binker> 到现在已经是穷途末路了
<maplebeats> unknow: 在价格上还把自己当宝，他丫的注定破产
<binker> 神马出众
<binker> 重量么?
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 因为有iptables,俺的坑爹的moto竟然没iptables,据说moto出了mtk上的android,moto真坑，这个渣公司也该倒闭，
<unknow> 这次配置不低了，之前我是NOKIA喷， 这次找不到喷点，只看价格。太贵了估计还得喷。
<binker> lumia920的重量是最出众的
<binker> 快要等两个苹果5了
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: moto的bootloader锁得很死嘛，听说
<binker> 放在裤兜了,裤子快要掉下来了
<maplebeats> binker: 壕
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 嗯，刷机用线刷
<unknow> moto的bootloader是锁的很死.
<binker> 不刷行不行阿
<binker> 懒得刷
<unknow> 我DROID X VPN都没法正常用，内核加密模块有问题。 一直都不解决。
<binker> 能用就行
<binker> 我连手机铃声都是默认的
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: moto这个父传子的坑爹公司早该倒闭了，为毛还不到
<binker> moto已经卖了
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone:  因为他后台叫谷歌
<binker> 贱价卖了
<binker> 卖给狗哥当儿子
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 再也不相信美国品牌了
<binker> 那你买什么?
<binker> 买黑莓么?
<maplebeats> 买棒子的三星
<binker> 黑莓加拿大的品牌
<mayli> ~#
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 你的v880有几个键？
<binker> 三爽是世界上最出名的山寨手机品牌拉
<jusss_newphone> binker: 岛国的 湾湾的
<binker> HTC
<binker> ?
<binker> 火腿肠哦
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 有search键没
<binker> 三爽被告以后不敢大胆的抄袭苹果了
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone:  没有
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 垃圾机子，其实我不推荐这个。。。
<binker> 手机的外观也改的一塌糊涂
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 那聊irc还不纠结死
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 我才不会用手机干些无聊的事呢。。。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 用手机就是打电话而已
<binker> 接电话
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: t版的v880据说是触控键
<maplebeats> 手机是用来看网页和打电话发短信的以及查手册还有聊QQ的
<binker> 偶尔发发短信
<binker> maplebeats: 我也是这样
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 假的
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 俺现在就是用手机来这里的，
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 蛋蛋疼
<binker> jusss_newphone: 你牛阿
<binker> 用手机上irc
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 用本本不能在床上躺着聊
<binker> 嗯
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 而且手机操作方便
<binker> 用笔记本躺在床上,脖子累死l
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 打字速度也可以
<binker> 用平板还好了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 你不如买个支持linux系统的平板
<maplebeats> 打死不在床上玩电脑了
<jusss_newphone> binker: 太贵
<binker> 也可以躺在床上的
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 你可以在床上躺着玩手机
<binker> 我有个注意还是可以躺在床上玩电脑的
<binker> 就是用投影
<maplebeats> 求推荐个便宜的耳机啊
<binker> 把显示器投在天花板上
<jusss_newphone> binker: 那还不如在天花板上掉个显示器
<unknow> 伤不起灯泡
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 魔声
<binker> 躺在床上也可以了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那也可以
<binker> 投影方便一点
<binker> 微型的投影机
<unknow> 要不直接头戴显示器吧。。 可以投射300寸。。。。。。。。
<binker> 头痛
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 头戴显示器。。。
<binker> 头痛阿
<binker> 用久了头痛要死
<binker> 真的
 * jusss_newphone 打死不在头上带那些电子玩意儿
<binker> 受不了
<unknow> 头痛还不简单？钢丝挂着，来个舒适曲线沙发。。。
<binker> 我现在就是躺在沙发上
<binker> 用笔记本上网
<binker> 吹风扇
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 我估计你5年后就会用..
<binker> 等下去吃夜宵
<user8888> IT相关的人，都是苦命人
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 不会
<binker> 以后都是直接显示在脑里面
<binker> 不用显示器了
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 300寸的妹子岛国3D，技术发达了4D嗅觉也来了。 呀。。。
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 最主要的原因可能是用不起。。。
 * mayli 老年痴呆
<binker> 无线信号直接转换成脑里识别的信号
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 一直是贫农级别，
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 都买不起i3
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 用的还是atom
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 0.0!
 * jusss_newphone friday night!
 * jusss_newphone 为毛这么少人，难道都去和妹子啪啪去了？
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 废话
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 没妹子。。。
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 求妹子
<mayli> jusss_newphone: 是的
 * maplebeats 唉，同求
<jusss_newphone> mayli: 你咋不去啪啪
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 我表示我25了，半年前带开始的第一个女朋友。
<mayli> jusss_newphone: 下午刚刚做过
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 啪啪了吗
<maplebeats> unknow: 唉，你是我的未来
<jusss_newphone> mayli: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 恩，但不是和她，很后悔。 认识她前2个月和一个普通客户做了，没有感情那种。
<mayli> jusss_newphone: 诶
<maplebeats> unknow: ...........
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 你咋和客户搞了
<maplebeats> unknow: 传说中的潜规则？
<unknow> 不对，认识她一个月了，但没好上，还没喜欢上。 和没感情的女人做了，做了一个月后和她有感情了，后悔！！！
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 客户潜规则你了？她漂亮不
<mayli> unknow: 给我来个客户呗
<unknow> 我表示我被勾引了。。。
<sikao_lfs> 对了。如果查看一个公开网站的 信息     就是不执行网页文件，直接列出网站目录和文件？
 * maplebeats 求客户
<unknow> 哎呀，你们这些人，一提这个，马上比提IT还来精神，踊跃发言了。
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 如果能行。。。写这网页的人就是SB了
<unknow> sikao_lfs: 看他怎么配置服务器的。
<sikao_lfs> 呵呵。他没配用户名和密码！
<jusss_newphone> sikao_lfs: win下据说有下载整个网站的软件
<sikao_lfs> 我却不清楚怎么做。大家告诉我。
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 她31了。。。。日！
<unknow> 现在的女朋友23
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 她色诱你了？
<maplebeats> 下载整个网站也只有下载它生成的html网页
<unknow> jusss_newphone:恩，处男表示没抵抗力.
<lainme> wget
<maplebeats> 不可能下载人家或者有权限的文件嘛
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 就像毕业生里那样？
<maplebeats> 擦，又打错字了
<maplebeats> 23啊，不错啊。。。
 * maplebeats 御姐不要，只要妹子
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 她为啥色诱你？
<unknow> 大腿压我腿上，拿开又放上来，好几次。然后抱我。 推开又抱，然后。。
<maplebeats> unknow: 然后你就上了
<maplebeats> unknow: 不上白不上
<unknow> jusss_newphone:没有为啥。 就是性需要。
<unknow> maplebeats: 是第一次，如果是第二次无所谓的。 白不上。
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 为毛没女的找我要求性需要
 * maplebeats 唉唉
<unknow> 我以前一直觉得这个很随便，无所谓。 但爱上一个妹子了，才多么希望是和我爱的人做，不是和没感情的人做。
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 不上白不上，上了不白上，白上谁不上
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 我们两还是找个地方面壁吧
<unknow> 做的时候就是这样想的，不上白不上，捡到便宜了。  现在么。。 唉。
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 那你现在还和她有肉体上的接触吗
<unknow> jusss_newphone: 没了，我爱上我现在的女朋友就不和她还有大部分的女人联系了。
<user8888> :)
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 你是处的，她赚了，除非她也是处，
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 不过我想很少有女的31了还是处
<maplebeats> unknow: 总结：你亏了
<unknow> jusss_newphone:她赚不赚无所谓啊，到是想到第一次就是她，而不是我女朋友就不爽了！
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 男孩的第一次很重要呀
<unknow> 当时就想我是个男的，上了个女的。爽！ 现在么。操！
<user8888> 哈哈，处男情结！！
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 代表从男孩变成男人
 * maplebeats 哈哈哈哈哈。。。
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 一定要找个女孩一起变成男人和女人，要不就亏了
<unknow> jusss_newphone:那个到不介意
<unknow> 我没处女情节
<unknow> 只是想起第一次和爱的人做的会好电。
<user8888> 你的宝贵的第一次没了，哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * maplebeats 擦，处男情结
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 你的第一次给谁了
<unknow> user8888:以前真不看中这个的，处男。 西方电影看多了，特无所谓。  发生了才觉得我还是有遗憾
<user8888> 惨大啊～～，以后回忆起来，第一次给了别的女人，哈哈哈
<unknow> 是的。。。。。。。。
<user8888> unknow: 男孩子也有不少有处男情结嘛，哈哈哈
<unknow> T_T
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 用套套了没
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 别不小心搞出人命
<neaghfoz> 节操啊各位
<user8888> unknow: 运气不好，那个女人还是个多情女人，外面到处钓凯子，戏弄纯情处男的，想想就更亏大了啊～～～哈哈哈哈哈
<unknow> jusss_newphone:开始没用，都没想过会发生。后面要射的时候就买了。
 * maplebeats 节操5毛一斤
<user8888> unknow: 所以，男人也要注意保护自己啊，哈哈哈哈哈哈
<unknow> usesr8888:身体无所谓，只是回忆方面不爽。
<jusss_newphone> neaghfoz: 这个点，要毛节操，有节操的都正在啪啪，只有我们这些没节操的在这靠语言满足下寂寞的灵魂
<unknow> 现在的女朋友，有个问题。。。。。。。。。。。
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 出来啪啪了
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 啥问题
<jusss_newphone> gebjgd: 出来啪啪了
<unknow> 我先等12点整给她留言生日快乐了在告诉你们.
<maplebeats> :'(
<microcai> kao
<jusss_newphone> 。。。
<microcai> 这么晚了还有那么多人
<jusss_newphone> 今晚是friday night
 * maplebeats 寂寞的男人们
 * maplebeats 听说今天周五
<binker> 黑色星期五
<binker> 最后一分钟就过去了
<binker> 一连下三条布
<user8888> microcai: 因为有个男孩子讲述自己不小心失身、从此变成了男人的故事。所以一群男银就热闹了，哈哈哈哈
 * maplebeats 应该是一群男孩
 * microcai 想开点，不就是一个棍子和一个洞碰了碰么
<unknow> 你们在说谁啊？
<jusss_newphone> 关键是那个棍子以前没碰过洞洞，而那个洞洞以前可能碰过好几个棍子，所以才纠结呀
 * maplebeats 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<microcai> jusss_newphone:  这有啥啊
<jusss_newphone> microcai: 处男情节
<microcai> jusss_newphone:  不爽就去找更多的洞好了
<unknow> 我的问题是
<jusss_newphone> microcai: 。。。
<maplebeats>  2.24M/s
<unknow> 听好了，安静。
<unknow> microcai是高副帅。
<user8888> 已经不小心把第一次鲜出去了，难道还要失去第二次吗～～～，喂～～
<binker> 薇菜
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 为啥是副？
 * maplebeats 一群屌丝
<binker> 打错了
<binker> 就是副的
<jusss_newphone> microcai: 你是二把手？
<binker> 哈
<knownbad> gebjgd: Space shuttle今天降落这里。
<binker> 打错字了
<unknow> 我女友洞太小了，以前只和一个男的做过，然后2年都没做，自慰都没有。。 我插不进去，润滑剂都用过了。。 都一个多月了。。
<microcai> jusss_newphone: 我这不是安慰别人的么 :D 和我没关系，呵呵
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 。。。
<microcai> unknow:  。。。 。。。 说这话谁信
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 不信
<unknow> microcai:真的，这女的家管严
<jusss_newphone> microcai: 家严咋还和别的男的做了
<microcai> unknow: 不觉得一个男的会真的用 “这女的” 指代未来老婆。
<unknow> 看她都像没性经验的。 我的经验也是A片学的，借助润滑剂只进去了60%。 苦恼中。
<microcai> jusss_newphone:  yeah，就是说
<knownbad> 插错地方了吧？
<microcai> knownbad: +1
<knownbad> 插尿道？
<unknow> 不是.
<knownbad> 试试靠屁眼的地方。
<unknow> 我没那么水吧.
<jusss_newphone> knownbad: 应该是后庭花
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 你插入后庭花了？
<unknow> microcai: 你说的对，，我错了，不该用这女的。是我女朋友
<microcai> unknow:  你是playboy
<unknow> 不提了，当事人不在，有点不尊重。。
<knownbad> 要不她精神紧张收缩了。
<unknow> microcai: NO，不是。 25第二个女的，PLAYBOY？
<knownbad> 反正多试试就好了。
<microcai> unknow:  第二个！？
<microcai> unknow: 诶，我都只有一个
<unknow> microcai:是的，第二个.
<jusss_newphone> unknow: 她blow过你没
<microcai> unknow:  >=2 的都是 playbox
<unknow> microcai:第一个刚才有人解释怎么发生的了。
<unknow> microcai: 无语
<microcai> unknow:  前任意外死亡的不算。
<binker> 不是吧
<microcai> unknow:  >=2 都是 playboy
<binker> O
<binker> O
<jusss_newphone> microcai: 他第一个是他的客户，色诱了他，
<microcai> jusss_newphone: !! 果然
<binker> 太牛了
<binker> 这个客户
<binker> 是想可以多打折扣吧
<binker> ?
<binker> 散个步，去干点儿别的事儿
<binker> 等下吃鱼
<binker> 今天有人送了一条鱼
<binker> 野鲮鱼
<binker> 钓得的
<binker> 在想要不要喝点啤酒
 * jusss_newphone 明天继续刷图，最好在十一之前觉醒
<binker> 闹钟就行了
<binker> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-220095-1.html
<[ub]> binker,啥网址y 我姐和我女友这样学编程 - 技术教程 LUPA开源社区
<binker> 　Sophos杀毒软件周三将自己的更新程序Shh/Updater-B错误识别为恶意程序，并自动将其删除。该公司在周四更新的公告中解释说，SophosLabs向Live Protection用户发布的一个更新导致了误报，将所有含有更新功能的二进制程序识别为恶意程序。它对给客户造成的不便表示歉意。
<binker> 这个杀毒软件也够牛了
<binker> 可以达到了自杀的境界
<kuist> 不杀系统文件算不错了
<mayli> binker: 这其实说明杀软有较强的模糊识别能力，更新的病毒库包含了本地未知的病毒样本，侦测到说明很厉害
<binker> 杀系统的也有
<microcai> binker: 自我更新一般都包含了对替换系统文件的api的调用
<microcai>  binker 杀毒软件依靠的是这个特征
<jusss_newphone> linux有病毒没？
<binker> 有的
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 我马上给你个
<binker> 各种病毒
 * maplebeats rm -rf /
<binker> 利用系统漏洞运行的蠕虫
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 我android...
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 那会提示没权限的，
<binker> 有利益就有人开发
<binker> 先是攻击
<binker> 系统
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 你即使加上sudo,估计也不让你这样搞
<binker> 然后获得系统的高级权限
<binker> 利用系统漏洞
<binker> 主要是这样的
<jusss_newphone> binker: linux下有蠕虫病毒？
<binker> 利用用户
<binker> 怎么没有
<binker> 系统漏洞一大堆
<jusss_newphone> binker: 比如？
<binker> 不用比如拉
<jusss_newphone> binker: 有权限漏洞？
<binker> 嗯
<maplebeats> 搞这么麻烦
<maplebeats> 直接砸了
<binker> 安卓怎么有木马
<binker> 看看安卓系统是不是从linux系统衍生出来的?
<binker> 安卓上面的木马最多了
<jusss_newphone> android是linux吗？
<binker> 你说呢
<maplebeats> binker: 木马在哪里呢。。。我只见说，没遇见过。。。
<binker> 里面用的是linux内核
<binker> 你上网搜一下啊
<jusss_newphone> 是java写的内核吧
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 哪有什么内核
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: java写的内核就完了
<binker> linux内核
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 你用什么来运行java...
<binker> 安卓是在linux内核上面运行一个java虚拟机
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 那android里面不会真是linux内核吧，
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 能装bash吗在androidshang
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 废话
<binker> 安卓里面就有一些命令
<maplebeats> jusss_newphone: 还能装busybox
<jusss_newphone> maplebeats: 哦，没搞过这些高级东东
<binker> 安卓的linux系统内核是经过修改的
<fhmdgxs> busybox有什么意义
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 不知道！
<maplebeats> android把linux内核都架空了
<fhmdgxs> 要一些命令罢了
<binker> 精简掉一些东西
<binker> 不然,吃电太多了
<binker> 嵌入式的linux内核
<fhmdgxs> 这么晚了大家还是聊学术
<binker> 安卓一直都没有iOS系统运行流畅
<maplebeats> 因为那是java
 * maplebeats 请叫我java黑
<binker> 在相同的硬件规格下
<binker> 安卓没有办法和iOS相比
<maplebeats> meego或许能
<binker> 只好拼命提高硬件规格
<binker> 但还是没什么用处
<binker> 还是依旧
<binker> 用户体验还是那样的烂
<maplebeats> 管它的呢，我依然想买一个三星的tizen。。。坐等
<maplebeats> 管它妹的用户体验，我是开发商，恩恩～
<fhmdgxs> android那么多人用， 没那么差应该
<binker> 关键在于用虚拟机
<ofan> android 4.1很快
<binker> 不是原生的
<maplebeats> 4.1其实还是不错
<ofan> nexus 7
<binker> 安卓4.1的快是建立在更高规格的硬件配置上面的
<maplebeats> binker: 其实呢，硬件高也算手机的一部分啊
<binker> 那些旧的手机根本就跑不动
<ofan> 批不到點子上就別瞎說了
<maplebeats> 管它的呢，能用就行
<binker> 嗯
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 和妹子啪啪玩了？
<binker> 没有批了
<binker> 就是吐槽一下
<binker> ofan冒泡了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你们用什么做桌面背景?
<maplebeats> IOS再怎么快，硬件不是顶级的也还不那样
<maplebeats> 背景？
<maplebeats> xxxholic
<binker> 嗯
 * jusss_newphone 求妹子破处
<binker> 什么图片?
<kuist> miku
<maplebeats> binker: xxxholic和翼年代记的主角集合
<binker> 我用两只猎豹
<binker> 酷毙了
<sikao_lfs> 是这样的。对方是nginx/0.8.46网页服务器。网站允许任何人访问，没有权限管理。我现在想知道如何知道网站上所有的目录和文件。最好还能下载下来。
<maplebeats> 我一天能看到壁纸的时间。。。少得可怜
<kuist> xxxholic 的结局真蛋疼
<binker> sikao_lfs: 你用weget
<binker> 可以把整个网站下载回来
<binker> wget
<binker> 加些参数
<maplebeats> binker: 那样子下载下来的也只是生成的网页些。。。不可能是源码。。。
<sikao_lfs> binker: 我使用过wget 但是下载的文件只有7个。完全不对。。。。人家的文件特别多。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 沒開index的話不可能
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 你不可能下载到人家有源码！
<maplebeats> s/有/的/g
<binker> 可以的
<sikao_lfs> 但是对方根本就没有设置用户权限啊，他允许任何人访问。
<binker> 完全可以将对方的网站子下载回来
<binker> 你登录那个网站的管理后台就行
<sikao_lfs> 对方公开告诉我没有对任何目录进行用户控制。甚至他还是通过互联网进行网站维护管理的。
<sikao_lfs> 我猜了半天目录名。。。。效率太差了。
<binker> 你能登录网站的管理后台么?
<ofan> binker: 你這純瞎猜？
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 你这是搞毛啊
<sikao_lfs>   binker如果我能知道对方目录名和文件的话。直接可以登录。。。。。。
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 你到底是想下载网站的内容，还是想下载别人的源码，还是想黑掉它？
<sikao_lfs> maplebeats: 呵呵。闹着玩。。。。对方让我检查的。
<maplebeats> 检查？DDos掉它
<binker> 你根本就没登录后台
<sikao_lfs> maplebeats: 简单的讲，就是把他上面的文件全部弄到。然后自己看他的代码。
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 你要的代码是什么代码，html还是他的程式代码？
<binker> 用wget就可以下载了
<maplebeats> sikao_lfs: 如果是程序代码，除非它是SB
<binker> 要回来就可以自己怎么弄都想
<sikao_lfs> binker: 尝试过了。只下载到7个文件。大量的文件还是没下载到
<binker> 你没有用正确的参数
<ofan> 除非開index，否則不可能
<ofan> 開了index 有些也不會直接下載
<binker> 我都下载了好多个小网站了
<sikao_lfs> wget -c -r -np -k -L -p  总该正确吧。
<binker> 一整个站点都下载回来
<ofan> binker: 那是有鏈接
<maplebeats> 你下载的是内容啊
<binker> 你这样的话是要登录那台主机
<ofan> binker: 大哥 你搞清楚點把
<binker> 然后在上面镜像
<ofan> 喔槽
<binker> 复制回来就得了
<sikao_lfs> binker: 是啊，最好登录主机。可是他就开了个网页服务器。
<maplebeats> 所以说。。。直接把那网站的管理员拉来揍一顿，就搞定了
<binker> 无语了
<ofan> binker: 再說你可就真小白了
<binker> 我本来就是小白
<binker> 不是大侠
<ofan> binker: 你去下我blog所有文件把
<sikao_lfs> maplebeats: 而且访问用户权限全给了。大家随便登录。  我目前能做的就是不停的猜测网站可能的管理目录和文件。
<ofan> binker: 那就別誤導了
<ofan> 這裏不是qq裙
<binker> 你博客在哪里
<binker> 不是误导
<ofan> binker: ofan.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: OFAN's Blog (@ ofan.me)
<binker> 我是真的下载好多小网站了
<ofan> binker: 我wwwroot目錄下所有文件都下下來
<binker> root目录?
<binker> 怎么可能
<ofan> binker: 喔槽 你丫真是毛都不知道
<binker> 下载的就是网页的文件
<ofan> wwwroot
<binker> // var里面的
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 大概有方法能浏览网页目录嘛？正常的方法。我现在总是乱猜不是办法啊！
<ofan> binker: 用你的windows吧
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我用的是winxo
<binker> winxp
<binker> 打错了
<maplebeats> xp好
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 只有webserver開index,但某些格式的不一定能下載
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 其实对方应该是些php的后台管理目录和文件。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 上傳個php shell
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 只要登录到对方后台管理的界面，估计啥都解决了。
<sikao_lfs> 还真不晓得有没有写权限。。。。我尝试一下你这个思路。谢谢。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 如果有圖片上傳，又不過濾後綴，可以傳個.php的文件
<ofan> 不過現在沒有這麼白癡的網站，除非是實習的寫的
<sikao_lfs> 本来就是新手啊，现在我们也就是闹着玩。。。。。反正是新手对新手。。。。
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 本来就是新手啊，现在我们也就是闹着玩。。。。。反正是新手对新手。。。。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: ..
<maplebeats> 博客求黑。。。
<sikao_lfs> ......别说啥黑了，我的水平也就是字典扫描排查网站目录的方法。。。。。。要命啊。。。。。
<knownbad> ofan: Space Shuttle怎么说？
<knownbad> 航天飞机？
<Ivan_Shih> 大家好！ 我想问一个 off topic 的问题。我今天在编辑 OpenStreetMap 时发现我们的 Diaoyu Islands 被弄成了 “Baseline of Senkaku islands Japan”：  http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=25.91559&lon=123.6825&zoom=15&layers=M  不知道大家有什么比较好（或理性）的方法进行编辑？ 谢谢！
<[ub]> Ivan_Shih,啥网址y OpenStreetMap
<Ivan_Shih> 对了，开放街道图（OpenStreetMap，简称OSM）是一个网上地图协作计划，目标是创造一个内容自由且能让所有人编辑的世界地图。
<Ivan_Shih> anyone?
<knownbad> And?
<wzssyqa> Ivan_Shih: 去上面标记上有争议
<ofan> knownbad: 航天灰机
<Ivan_Shih> wzssyqa：我不太清楚怎么标记。
<samson_> 大家晚上好阿
<samson_> 最近闲下来慢慢找工作了
<samson_> 想着学习JAVA,有人推荐入门书记嘛?我是C的程序猿..
<xzy> samson_, 在天朝混？
<sikao_lfs> 好像有本叫  java编程思想的 很厚，我是通过她入门的。
<samson_> xzy, 暂时还不是...
<xzy> 在那呢
<ofan> xzy: 又加班？
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 她？
<xzy> ofan, 是阿！
<samson_> xzy, 欧洲混..不过最近得回来了
<samson_> xzy, 这里还是晚上
<xzy> 哦 哦
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 。。。。。它。。。。。反正是打字太快搞错了。
<alvin_rxg> 法国淫
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德國佬
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 美国人
<samson_> ....
<samson_> 估计就我们几个现在还没有谁叫吧
<alvin_rxg> samson_: 名字和 samsung 很像嘞
 * kewell 睡觉
<samson_> alvin_rxg, 的确
<samson_> alvin_rxg, 当初也是自己sb选了这个名字
<alvin_rxg> :)
<samson_> alvin_rxg, 现在习惯了,也就不改了
<ofan> http://www.peacehall.com/news/gb/intl/2012/09/201209220315.shtml
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> 群殴 中国留学生在美国捅伤另三名中国学生
<knownbad> samson是个好名字。
<ofan> sam's son?
<cleamoon> amd的linux支持如何？
<ofan> cleamoon: 很好
<cleamoon> ofan, 比较新的amd显卡呢？
<knownbad> ofan: http://www.babynames.com/name/SAMSON
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Samson - Origin and Meaning of the name Samson at BabyNames.com
<alvin_rxg> 4.国内著名营养专家建议国民：早晨不要空腹吃喝。
<ofan> knownbad: 只有兩星
<sikao_lfs> knownbad: 呵呵，如果不是故意写标题吸引人来读的话。那么一定是这个专家不稳重，说话不仔细。。。。。。。反正让人觉得滑稽，早上起床肚子肯定是空腹的。
<Jagd> 中间肯定又有人断章取义了
<sikao_lfs> 恩。宣传的机构一般喜欢哗众。。。。
<Jagd> 微脖的常用技两
<ofan> http://5000best.com/movies/
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 5000 Best Movies
<sikao_lfs> 他们一般是语不惊人死不休。。。。。。反正遇到这样的机构我们也没折。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 你通宵？
<sikao_lfs> 恩
<sikao_lfs> 弄点东西。。。。。。反正下午睡觉非常好。
<Jagd> ofan: 你又才刚起床?
<ofan> 沒有
<ofan> 9點起的
<[ub]>  06:33
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 1.65 GHz的cpu能流畅使用arch吗
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 在xwindows下
<knownbad> 看你的要求
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-22
<NoIE> 大家好
<[ub]> NoIE, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<NoIE> 您知道安利吗
<HdyKdg> 传销
<NoIE> 您知道 戴尔Inspiron 灵越M521R 和 戴尔Vostro 成就2520 吗？
<HdyKdg> -_-‖
<NoIE> 两台电脑的配置几乎完全一样。
<NoIE> 价格都是 3999
<NoIE> 一台用的是 i5-3210M ，另一台用的是 A6-4400M.
<HdyKdg> ^○^
<NoIE> 一台用的显卡是 HD 4000，另一台用的是 HD7650M+HD7520G.
<NoIE> 我该选哪台？
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=387708
<[ub]> NoIE ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<NoIE> 请问，现在 APU 的交火支持 Linux 了吗？
<niewan> wine-1.5.13.tar.bz2 怎么安装 现在用的是1.4 用卸载1.4在安装1.5吗？
<NoIE> niewan: 您是 ubuntu 用户？
<niewan> mint
<NoIE> 一样啦，取下在 deb 安装包好了。
<NoIE> 去
<niewan> 在那
<niewan> 我这网慢
<NoIE> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<[ub]> NoIE ⇪ t: WineHQ - Installing the latest Wine on Ubuntu
<niewan> wine1.5为虚包 /
<NoIE> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<NoIE> sudo apt-get update
<NoIE> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<NoIE> 我们是这样安装的。
<niewan> 十分感谢
 * microcai 在看宅男动漫　亲吻姐姐　哈哈哈，岛国
<niewan> :-D
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求解电脑浏览器的使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387717 原来一直用系统自带的IE，现在改用KR浏览器，可是有个小问题，点击一个网页链接后不能马上跳转到那个网页，刚安装时是可以的，不知道为什么现在变成不行了，不知道怎么改回去，请大家帮 …
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 这么早...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 只到了酸疼的程度，用手按下去肌肉疼
<pylaurent> 早上好～
<niewan> 怎么让linux运行JAVA软件
<cherrot> niewan, 装 java-runtime
<pylaurent> niewan:  java-runtime...
<pylaurent> :)
<niewan> 怎么装啊
<niewan> :-D
<cherrot> niewan, 软件源里自带
<cherrot> niewan, openjdk-7-runtime
<Assassin-China> 额，这里可以说中文？
<Assassin-China> 大家都是ubuntu的用户？
<niewan> 谢谢:-D
<Assassin-China> 谢谢？
<niewan> 不是和你说了啦
<Assassin-China> 怎么虽然人多点可是说话的少呢！！
<Assassin-China> ...
<levone> 各位好 我想在笔记本上面安装ubuntu 怎么分区比较合理250G的硬盘  我是打算一直用下去，所以想规划的合理一些
<Assassin-China> 让他自己分不是更省事？
<microcai> levone: 　250G /
<microcai> levone: 这个是最合理的
<levone> 我之前一直用的windows的操作系统，过一段时间就得重新安装系统   ubuntu估计以后也会有重装的，不知道250G / 会不会以后重装系统  里面的资料就丢失了
<Assassin-China> 不过我怎么觉得我的ubuntu用起来就是比Windows的界面相应各种慢呢？
<Assassin-China> 难道大家都用黑底绿字的那种嘛？0.0
<archl> 黑底黄字？
<archl> 红底黑字？
<archl> 各种各样配色
<levone> 250G /  以后在安装ubuntu的时候   电脑里面的资料如何保证不丢失  真心请教
<archl> levone: 。备份。
<archl> levone: 移动
<archl> levone: 你真的半点主意都没有？怎么活的。。。
<Assassin-China> 怎么250G 还以后安装ubuntu的时候资料不能丢？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 都是bot么。。。
<levone> 万一哪天系统出问题了
<Assassin-China> 你是怕ubuntu系统挂了？然后资料丢了？
<archl> 没可能保证。
<archl> 什么都没有可以保证的，服务器也不能
<archl> google也没说能
<levone> windows起码  系统坏了  我系统分区外的其它盘里面的资料还在
<Assassin-China> 我怎么发现ubuntu没有带备份的功能呢？
<archl> levone: 。你信？
<levone> archl 神马意思？？
<archl> levone: 。没啥意思。觉得你很奇怪。
<Assassin-China> 那是Windows的吖！这是linux，对了大家有linux备份的工具软件？
<levone> 我到觉得你很奇怪！我活得好好的 你到担心我怎么活得！  明确告诉你 这个你不用担心的！
<Assassin-China> =    =，他那意思是你电脑怎么活的？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<archl> 随意你想，明白一点，用上就行了。
<archl> cfy:  蹭饭鸭
<cfy> archl: 罗杰好
<cfy> archl: .离开大陆了么？
<archl> cfy:  没。
<cfy> archl: 在哪呢？
<archl> cfy:  还在家里
<archl> cfy:  潍坊
<cfy> archl: 哪个省？
<archl> cfy:  山东
<cfy> archl: 哦。。。
<Assassin-China> 对了，聊天回复的时间添加上对方的名字呢？
<archl> Assassin-China:  学会 补齐- 自动， tab
<NoIE> AMD 的 APU 交火，现在支持 Linux 了吗？
<Assassin-China> tab？
<cfy> Assassin-China: 手打，一般来说可以按tab补全
<cfy> TAB
<cfy> caps_lock上面那个按键
<levone> cfy: 测试
<archl> NoIE: 问 AMD 吧。。。
<cfy> levone: 测试失败
<Assassin-China> 还是不懂……
<NoIE> AMD: APU 的交火现在支持 Linux 了吗？
<cfy> 手打，比如 Assassin-China
<cfy> 也可以打到一半，按下TAB按键， 软件可能可以帮你补全
<Assassin-China> 喔！这个意思？
<levone> levone: ceshi
<Assassin-China> adaam,
<cfy> piggybox: 我按caps lock会发出吱吱的声音。。。真讨厌
<hamo_Zzzzz> cfy: 家里有老鼠？
<cfy> hamo_Zzzzz: 估计是air键盘太破
<Assassin-China> 还是没没全懂
<archl> NoIE: 似乎可以，就看驱动吧。
<hamo_Zzzzz> cfy: 壕，居然用air...
<cfy> hamo_Zzzzz: .
<NoIE> archl: 闭源驱动？开源驱动？
<cfy> hamo_Zzzzz: 你看 ofan ，pro呢
<Assassin-China> cfy:ceshi ?
<archl> cfy:  哦换激机器了？
<Assassin-China> archl, .....
 * hamo_Zzzzz 拜P姐壕！！！
<archl> NoIE:  闭源的
<Assassin-China> 那么那个冒号是自己手写上去的？
<archl> hamo_Zzzzz:  你拜千万 air 用户吧。
<cfy> archl: 是啊，换成air了。。。。坑爹的键盘
<archl> hamo_Zzzzz: 膜拜自己吧蛤蟆
<hamo_Zzzzz> archl: P姐更壕，说买那天晚上就下单了
<archl> hamo_Zzzzz: 直爽啊
<archl> hamo_Zzzzz: 要是我决定了，也是
<archl> hamo_Zzzzz: 来，蛤蟆跳跳
<hamo_Zzzzz> archl: ...
<archl> cfy: 把老机给父母了？
<cfy> archl: 是啊
<archl> cfy: 。
<Assassin-China> Archl:就这样？
<NoIE> archl: 闭源的就可以了吗？I5-3210M 和 A6-4400M+HD7650M，同样的价格，我该选哪个？
<NoIE> archl: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=387708
<[ub]> NoIE ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> NoIE: 对我来说。。。Intel
<archl> NoIE: 驱动不用担心。。。
<archl> NoIE: 但是你喜欢玩的游戏来说，应该AMD
<archl> Assassin-China: 差不离
<archl> cfy: 你这样说话吗？ 差不离儿？
<cfy> archl: ?
<Assassin-China> archl:方言？
<archl> cfy: 问问这个是不是方言便是
<archl> Assassin-China: 恩。
<cfy> archl: 哦。。。不这么说
<Assassin-China> archl:我们这边貌似也有这么说的
<levone> 各位你们ubuntu安装后，多长时间系统没有重新安装
<Assassin-China> archl:不过那个什么你用普通话说出来有点变味
<archl> 大概是万卷不离其宗的意思。
<cfy> archl: 虽然懂
<archl> 或者不差毫厘？
<archl> 不懂。
 * microcai 自从3年前安装了　　Gentoo　就一直用了，没重装哦
<Assassin-China> levone:额很久没重新安装了！
<levone> Assassin-China: 你给了我彻底摆脱windows用勇气
<Assassin-China> levone:来把，用linux绝对木有错误……
<levone> 呵呵  我来了
<Assassin-China> levone:而且可以简单的杜绝游戏……
<archl> Assassin-China: 和硬件有关。
<archl> Assassin-China: 骗人要看草稿
<microcai> Assassin-China: 不过大概每个月都会有抽风的时候，如果命令行下搞不定，你只能重装
<archl> levone: 先试验一段时间，硬件。
<archl> microcai: 退散。
<archl> microcai: 鬼人
<Assassin-China> archl:硬件？
<levone> archl: 嗯  我先试试
<archl> Assassin-China: 有些硬件未必支持linux
<levone> archl: 我现在是安装Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS版本吗？
<Assassin-China> archl:怪不的我电脑只能安装ubuntu呢！
<archl> levone: 根据硬件信息给出来1
<archl> levone: 问问题，把自己有的说出来，再提自己的思路
<Assassin-China> archl:向archl学习吖!哎……
<levone> archl: 好的 我开笔记本
<archl> Assassin-China: 。。。
 * archl 是最菜的菜鸟
<Assassin-China> archl:可是他也帮助新人嘛！值得学习呢！
<Assassin-China> 咦？刚才那个星星是谁吖？就说Archl是最菜的菜鸟那位朋友？
<archl> 所以说。应该么。。。看书，画图，写简单步骤和一通基本路线——一张 1MB的单一大图就好了
<Assassin-China> 管理员？
<archl> 我
<archl> 用 "/me 信息" 就是说自己
 * Assassin-China 这样？
 * Assassin-China 明白咯！
<archl> 恩。
 * archl 走了
<Assassin-China> 说走就走吖……
 * hamo_Zzzzz 拜罗姐！
 * hamo_Zzzzz 狂拜P姐！
<Assassin-China> hamo_Zzzzz, 是谁呢？
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大家好，我使用pppoe拨号上网能获得IP地址但是却上不去网，求解，我要疯了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387721 前几天的时候我还可以拨号上网，有一天打开网页的时候提示我pppoe有新版本要我更新，可是我这是linux不是windows就没下载那个，直接在 …
<Assassin-China> [ub]这是直接连接论坛的动态？
<HdyKdg> ×_×
<Assassin-China> 0.0
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • Acer 4745G无线网卡BCM43225偶尔断线 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387728 请问有遇到过无线网卡偶尔断线问题的坛友吗？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Huozic — 2012-09-22 11:09
<xxxcn> ²âÊÔ
<xxxcn> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÎÒÊÇÓ¢ÓïС°×£¬Ë®Æ½Ï൱ÓÚÖйúСѧÉú£¬Ó¢ÓïѧϰÉÏÓöµ½ÎÊÌâÄÜÔÚÕâÀï·¢ÎÊÇë½Ìô£¿
<[ub]> xxxcn say: 大家好，我是英语小白，水平相当于中国小学生，英语学习上遇到问题能在这里发问请教么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xxxcn> in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> xxxcn: 初中生？
<xxxcn> ßÀ
<ofan> xxxcn: 用UTF-8
<xxxcn> ²»ÖªµÀÔõôÉèÖã¬ÎÒÏÖÔÚÓÃwindows£¬OperaµÄirc
<[ub]> xxxcn say: 不知道怎么设置，我现在用windows，Opera的irc in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cui_inspur> 无论是openbox还是xmonad，打开vbox虚拟机以后，焦点都在虚拟机上，自定义快捷键失效
<ofan> xxxcn: use google
<majia321> xxxcn: opera 在频道上右键，然后改
<keep> ofan:[ub] 是机器人?
<majia321> keep: 目测是
<keep> majia321:hi
<majia321> keep: ha，比你多挂了两个
<xxxcn> 设置好了
<keep> :-D
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 困死了
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 下片子看去鸟
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware workstation9 安装过程遭遇死机！寻解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387734 寻求解决方案。 目前的情况如下： 安装vmware ws9时系统死机，重启后ws9不能正常工作。使用vmware installer -u 不能正常卸载，提示无此软件，但是用install -L查看是有ws9的存在。不 …
<keep> hi [ub]
<keep> 没反应，怎么和这个机器人聊天啊？
<cfy> roylez_: 啥片子
<eexpress> cfy: 赶紧看邮件
<cfy> eexpress: 正在看
<roylez_> cfy: 生化危机
<eexpress> 乐乐只看欧美的干皮肤妹子
<roylez_> cfy: 你跟ee有基情？
<cfy> eexpress: 对应有几处出现C算是正常吧，本来就不能完全对不上的
<cfy> eexpress: 但是，不应该出现运行不正常吧，其实我一直觉得avr-gcc有bug....
<eexpress> 不正常啊。地址都分配了。相当于实际有代码
<cfy> eexpress: 那我仔细看看
<eexpress> 尤其是，不能烧录多了。一多。草，就完蛋
<eexpress> 难道有js把废弃的片子给买的
<roylez_> cfy: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7651532/Resident_Evil__Damnation_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Resident Evil: Damnation (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez_> eexpress: 你俩基啥呢？
<eexpress> roylez_: 不开ftp的，一边去。
<eexpress> 没字幕的，也一边去。
<eexpress> 这不骗人嘛
<roylez_> eexpress: 说得好像你开了ftp一样
<eexpress> 我开过啊。
<eexpress> 速度慢，也开过
<eexpress> 现在速度可以了。有600k upload
<ofan> roylez_: 這個是動畫片把
<roylez_> ofan: 管他呢
<cfy> eexpress: 不懂。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 看不懂汇编。。。。。也不知道为啥会这样。。
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 弱爆席
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 我还hackathon呢
<eexpress> cfy: 问其他人
<cfy> eexpress: 没人可问啊，我还算是比较清楚avr的。。。
<eexpress> @
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 哪里的hackason？
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 度度
<imadper> <cfy> eexpress: 没人可问啊，我还算是比较清楚av的。。。
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 渣渣
<eexpress> 那看那空间的问题
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 嚓嚓
<cfy> imadper: ......
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 嘟嘟的hackason是比厕所撇条的长度吧？
<ofan> hamo_Zzzzz: 啥hackason?
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: ...
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 哪有这么gaoji
<eexpress> imadper:
<hamo_Zzzzz> ofan: 编程马拉松
<imadper> eexpress: ee神早~
<imadper> cfy: 大湿早
<eexpress> imadper: 你会？
<imadper> eexpress: 不会..
<cfy> imadper: 大使早
<roylez_> ofan: 其实是 程序员无遮大会
<eexpress> cfy: 要是真有bug。那不完蛋。
<ofan> hamo_Zzzzz: 。。我知道，鏈接？
<cfy> eexpress: 一直这么觉得。。。类似你上次那个程序
<eexpress> winavr估计也是这边过去的
<eexpress> 。。
<hamo_Zzzzz> ofan: 额...
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 水陆无遮基佬大会在百度大厦旁边搞呢
<eexpress> 我的优美的代码。
<cfy> eexpress: 那别放ram,stackoverflow那人不是建议你放rom么？
<eexpress> 给你编译测试？
<eexpress> const当然是rom啊
<ofan> hamo_Zzzzz: 不開放？
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<hamo_Zzzzz> ofan: 内部的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/206842.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y [图]20多万开发者 微软BUILD大会“编程马拉松”创吉尼斯纪录_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<eexpress> hex里面有啊。
<ofan> 全是阿三
<cfy> eexpress: const只是常量啊。怎么就rom了？
<cfy> eexpress: 不要骗自己啊
<eexpress> 平时都是这样的。hex里面都带上了
<eexpress> 不是吧。难道这还不同
<cfy> eexpress: hex里面？
<eexpress> 当然，hex烧录文件里面，有这些啊
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。。。我去。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 你现在是rom不够用。。。。。
<eexpress> 难道还能烧录到rom，然后实际调入ram? 不会这么bt吧。
<cfy> eexpress: 换高级的芯片？给崽崽的玩具也太寒酸了吧。。。
<eexpress> 8k啊
<cfy> eexpress: rom多大？
<eexpress> 这才2k
<cfy> 奇怪。。。
<eexpress> 难道真要pgm_read_byte_near
<eexpress> 这太bt
<cfy> eexpress: 也许不一定是ram大小或者rom大小问题
<eexpress> 有关呢
<cfy> eexpress: -O2本来就和-O1不太一样呢
<eexpress> 和-O无关
<eexpress> 这点
<cfy> eexpress: 优化程度啊
<cfy> eexpress: 怎么没关系？还有-O3呢
<eexpress> 一直-O1
<cfy> eexpress: 还有个-Os,就优化空间
<eexpress> 也不至于rom载入到ram执行啊
<cfy> eexpress: 你应该不是内存不够吧。。。。
<eexpress> 草，我看那pgm去
<cfy> eexpress: 不会吧。。。怎么会内存不够？！
<Fa1c0n> 对了，我想请教一下，ubuntu的字体可以使用Wondows的不？
<eexpress> 这啥机制嘛
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 基本可以
<fish47> 大家好哇，请问一下怎样将左声道混进右声道？
<cfy> eexpress: h8多大？我懒得数了，你告诉我
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 嗯，好，不然用gimp那个做图片很苦逼，没个性字……
<cfy> eexpress: 你ram多大？
<microcai> fish47: 　相加
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 搞的我都想去参加旁边的水陆无遮基佬大会了...
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 旁边的是啥会？
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: deepin
<roylez_> hamo_Zzzzz: 哦，跟你们一路货
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/2012/09/03/linux-deepin-2012-uad-register/
<microcai> fish47: 不要私聊，很恶心
<[ub]> hamo_Zzzzz ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会开始报名 » Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会开始报名
<hamo_Zzzzz> roylez_: 啥？怎么会跟我们一路货？
<Fa1c0n> deepin好用？
<Fa1c0n> 之前虚拟机安装，只是界面凑合！其他的不怎么样吖！
<eexpress> cfy: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/95274197
<[ub]> eexpress ⇪ ti: avr单片机 存在flash数据的读取_百度知道
<hamo_Zzzzz> eexpress: 拜神！
<microcai> Deepin　。。。　。。。
<microcai> holly shit
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。一般嘛哈哈
<cfy> eexpress: 涉及到具体实现了嘛，就难说了。。。
<cfy> eexpress: haha.....
<cfy> eexpress: 看上去你还得手动作啊，
 * fish47 ?
<fish47> 弱弱地问一下，在公共频道对某个人说话，不是用"/msg 昵名 内容"吗？
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 的 hardstatus 更新时间怎么设置？
<cfy> eexpress: 你ram多大的？
<onlylove> 谁有奥莱利的学习php和mysql的电子书……pdf的，ePub的，随便来本……
<Router2> fish47 发私消息是用/msg，公开的是用/say
<stock-cn> Router2: 公开发言直接发就是了，干嘛还用/say，多此一举吗
<Router2> stock-cn 公开的对某个人啊
<cherrot> 卸载内核的deb包会把 /initrd.img /vmlinuz一块删掉？
<imadper> cherrot: sudo rm -rf /   就能删掉了
<cherrot> imadper, ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 不是吧？我记得卸载的时候只卸载对应版本的内核，连接符号不删的
<cherrot> onlylove, 不是我的电脑 不太清楚   我朋友把所有的 linux-image全给卸了
<onlylove> 都卸载了……那当然删了……你朋友很猛……看看能再装个不……
<cherrot> onlylove, 刚才卸了个内核看了下 确实是
<cherrot> onlylove, 会检查grub和initrd的软链接
<onlylove> 要不看看下载个下来给他丢过去装上呗
<cherrot> onlylove, 怎么装呢？
<cherrot> onlylove, 我现在想的是拷贝一个内核 然后手动更新软链接 和grub.cfg... 有简单点的办法么
<onlylove> 下载deb包，如果他还没关机什么的装下试试了
<cherrot> onlylove, 对方比我还新手
 * imadper 全新的iphone 4 2.4k, 值得买嘛?
<cherrot> onlylove, 他重启后才知道自己做了什么。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 买俩给我一个
<cherrot> imadper, 好基友一辈子
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗...
<onlylove> cherrot: 那样机器已经起不来了……拷贝内核手动做软连接吧
<cherrot> onlylove, 嗯 谢谢指点～
<onlylove> cherrot: 那样也只是试试，不一定好用……
<onlylove> 机器起来以后记得重新下载个内核的deb或者自己按照debian的faq自己做个deb装上……
<cherrot> onlylove, 应该没问题 我编译内核的时候就是那样搞的  不过grub是用的命令
<cherrot> onlylove, 嗯
<onlylove> cherrot: 没事，只要有办法把内核搞到硬盘上，那就有办法让grub引导，引导起来就好办了
<onlylove> 哪里的iphone4就要2.4啊……
<imadper> onlylove: 便宜还是贵?
<imadper> onlylove: 不了解行情.
<imadper> onlylove: 不过是全新的倒是
<onlylove> imadper: 反正比行货便宜……
<imadper> onlylove: 就是行货... 银行活动...
<onlylove> imadper: ip4有很多版本的……写号版的便宜的，但是是电信的
<imadper> 不是电信的...
<onlylove> imadper: 那就不知道了……手机这东西喜欢折腾，平时看android的比较多……就等着有机器就下载adb了
<imadper> onlylove: 不喜欢android
<onlylove> imadper: root比Iphone方便
<imadper> onlylove: 还是不喜欢...
<onlylove> imadper: 我讨厌越狱
<imadper> onlylove: 我讨厌android
<onlylove> imadper: 不越狱的ios没法用
<cherrot> 我都忘了啥时侯装了个GDebi了……
<onlylove> http://iphone.tgbus.com/news/hack/201209/20120922094354.shtml
<[ub]> onlylove,啥网址y 越狱黑客逆袭：iPhone5破解成功运行Cydia - iPhone中文网
<cherrot> deb包用perl啊
<jusss> 有人吗
<[ub]> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<stock-cn> Router2: 那你直接在某个人名之后写信息就是了，像我现在这样
<onlylove> http://imagebin.org/229346
<onlylove> 没法过了
<cherrot> onlylove, :D
<cherrot> onlylove, https吧
<cherrot> onlylove, 浙江儿童学习种植胡萝卜～
<onlylove> cherrot: 那本电子书你有没
<cherrot> onlylove, 哪本？
<onlylove> jusss: 那天整理硬盘上的文件，发现有个huawei的3G驱动……然后里面的脚本什么的都挺全……
<onlylove> cherrot: 学习php和mysql
<onlylove> cherrot: 定价55，有点小贵
<cherrot> onlylove, 好像没有这个书名的书
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, php的书感觉写的都不好
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个是奥莱利的
<cherrot> onlylove, 包括那本被捧成红宝书的
<cherrot> onlylove, 哦 那质量应该不错
<cherrot> onlylove, 英文名叫啥？
<jusss> cherrot: 今天星期六不配妹子？
<cherrot> jusss, 不陪
<onlylove> cherrot: 红宝书？啥，不知道
<onlylove> cherrot: learning php and mysql
<jusss> cherrot: 哎，俺这妹子都想找个妹子陪，你这有到不陪
<cherrot> onlylove, 有 O'reilly的 programing php
<cherrot> onlylove, 和 PHP和Mysql Web开发第四版  这俩都是中文版
<onlylove> cherrot: 我在新浪ishare里面找到英文的了，中文的暂时不指望了
<cherrot> onlylove, 哦 确定质量不错？
<onlylove> 我不知道啊，我大体看过，就是入门的……我不会php
<jusss> onlylove: 编译器的变量入栈，咋知道哪个先入？
<onlylove> jusss: 这个你真的得问编译器……
<jusss> onlylove: 难道就不能控制让那个先进那个后进吗
<zlei> 可以用命令激活窗口吗，我在脚本中需要激活活动窗口
<onlylove> jusss: 这个应该能的，但是……我不懂编译原理，你可以看看那些实现编译器的书，比方说sicp之类的
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在的能力还不能看懂那种书吧
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，捎着学习下lisp就是了……
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上就是要你先懂个大概
 * imadper sicp的后两章那么难... 看完整本至少半年, 还得是基础不错的
<jusss> onlylove: 理论性的东西，太高深
<onlylove> 就后两章讲的编译器的实现……不过据王垠说，这本书的实现不是最好的
<onlylove> 我主要是现在没耐性看英文资料……
<jusss> onlylove: 马戏团那本书，都说挺好的，可是上面讲得都是理论课，对于俺这样的菜鸟来说，现在看没啥大用
<imadper> jusss: 理论才简单... 实现才困难..
<imadper> jusss: 不过sicp真的很难...
<onlylove> jusss: 菜鸟不都是学理论然后再实现么
<onlylove> 可是我真的不知道其他编译器的书
<imadper> jusss: 好多推荐sicp的, 都是自己没看过的,人云亦云而已.. 这难度, 绝对不适合入门..
<imadper> onlylove: 龙书
<onlylove> 就这还是王垠那货的博客里面提到的
<jusss> onlylove: 不是吧，菜鸟都是学具体操作后再看理论的吧
<imadper> jusss: 菜鸟都是学理论的
<jusss> imadper: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 菜鸟和菜鸟不一样……
<onlylove> jusss: 我是理论菜鸟
<jusss> imadper: 俺是想先学会操作，再去学理论
<imadper> jusss: 我看前两章, 就用了一个多月...
<imadper> jusss: 没理论的操作, 是猴子做的...
<jusss> imadper: 知道编译的原理，不会写，那不白学吗
<onlylove> cherrot: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/10091372.html
<[ub]> onlylove ⇪ ti: Learning PHP and MySQL (O'Reilly 2007.2ed).pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<imadper> jusss: 不知道原理, 这东西你有办法写得出来???!!!!!
<onlylove> cherrot: 看看帮忙鉴定下，这书是入门用的
<jusss> imadper: 不是有例子吗。。。
<onlylove> imadper+1
<imadper> jusss: 有例子你就能写出来?!?!!!!
<onlylove> 程序这东西，还是先弄懂理论再写的好
<jusss> imadper: 不是有ctrl a ctrl v ctrl c吗。。。
<imadper> jusss: 那你做一千次, 屁都学不会
<onlylove> 我始终理解不了能写出编译器却不懂原理这事
<jusss> imadper: 学会了ctrl
<imadper> 不是在讨论如何学编译方面的东西吗? jusss 你这样说就没意思了. 我只是推荐你先看原理, 你要是闹着玩, 就当我没说好了
<archl> imadper: 教我怎么成为QA
<imadper> archl: 啥的qa? kernel?
<archl> imadper: 网站
<onlylove> 有没有支持连续滚动的pdf阅读器，xpdf只支持单页
<imadper> archl: 乱点? 输入超长内容? 测试浏览器兼容性? 这你得问色貘....
<imadper> onlylove: evince?
<archl> imadper: 那么若是雇人做，然后要自己验收需要的级别——怎么达到？
<archl> onlylove: 有人改的 mupdf
<imadper> archl: 顾人呀... 一般是有指标的, 代码覆盖率呀, 逻辑覆盖呀啥的.
<onlylove> imadper: 我不知道啊，很久没用那个了，一直用的xfce自带的和xpdf
<onlylove> 然后今天发现读英文资料单页真痛苦
<archl> imadper: 你还记的有个人喜欢用正体字，一度很活跃，喜欢玩starcraft，喜欢代码的吗？
<imadper> archl: 叫啥?
<imadper> archl: 喜欢代码?
<imadper> archl: xiangfu?
<archl> imadper: 不是，记不住名字了
<archl> imadper: 叫 張道遠。
<imadper> archl: 真名.... 不知道...
<archl> imadper: 哦是 kandu。。。
<imadper> archl: 哦, 知道他
<[ub]> 新 Python/Php/Perl • vim的python环境该如何配置！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387745 我的ubuntu 12.04版本的，python自动缩进，自动补全之类的功能，希望知道的能帮帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wingo1990 — 2012-09-22 14:08
<archl> onlylove: 用kandu改過的mupdf補丁。
<archl> imadper: 怎麼指標，我需要學習什麼達到？
 * archl 發現 google+ 沒有被封啊
<onlylove> archl: 我还是想弄个稍微大点的，因为有些资料不知道是因为没字体还是为啥，看不了，我试过adobe官方的也不能正常看，不过现在不想用adobe的东西了
<onlylove> archl: 你用google搜下学习试试……
<archl> onlylove: 用mupdf，就是搞cups的那夥人製作的
<imadper> archl: 就是, 你去测试的时候, 来描述测试完整度的几个指标. 我有软件测试的书, 送你?
<archl> imadper: 原来网站验证就这样啊。
<imadper> archl: 网站的我不了解... 可能差不多吧
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<archl> imadper: 谢了
<imadper> archl: 不用
<majia321> http://www.fengyunzhibo.com/tv/22107_1348285174602.htm
<[ub]> majia321 ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 用户与开发者大会 - 风云直播,最快最清晰无插件弹幕直播
<imadper> archl: 你要去做测试?
<onlylove> 喵的，受不了了……慢慢看吧……争取半年看完，然后一年看完learning perl
<imadper> onlylove: learning perl, 一周绝对够了
<onlylove> imadper: 我最近看英文头疼
<imadper> onlylove: 我从来看英文都头疼. 硬着头皮看, 一周绝对看完
<onlylove> 老是没法集中精力看下去，而且很多专业单词……没人能给个像样的翻译
<tenzu> onlylove: yo
<tenzu> archl: yo
<archl> tenzu: yo
<onlylove> 我觉得最主要的是，我现在没工作……发愁
<tenzu> imadper: yo
<archl> imadper: 想到搞测试
<onlylove> tenzu: yo
<imadper> tenzu: yo
 * imadper 一排sb在说yo.... 我也在...
<imadper> tenzu: 疼博士干啥呢?
<archl> imadper: 下雨了。
<imadper> archl: 山东?
<imadper> archl: 我们这边晒死了...
<archl> imadper: 河边
<imadper> archl: gaoji...
<archl> imadper: 我告诉你，我在哪里，哪里就下雨
<imadper> archl: 测试好呀, 不累
<archl> imadper: 。。。怎么搞
<imadper> archl: 那你快来广州吧, 热死了
<imadper> archl: 来我们公司?
<archl> imadper: 去广州热了2天。
<imadper> archl: 让蛋蛋推你来
<archl> imadper: 对了。。。。你还在红帽？
<imadper> archl: 恩, 在
<cherrot> imadper, sicp就是龙书啊 。。。
<archl> imadper: 广州分部？
<imadper> cherrot: 你妹... 你脑痴呆了...
<archl> cherrot: 一堆不了解的词汇，没英文学过数学
<imadper> archl: 不是, 开学了, 回来处理一些事情
<imadper> cherrot: 龙书的中文版, 叫做`编译原理`
<cherrot> imadper, 我说呢
<cherrot> imadper, 记得龙书是个教科书来着
<imadper> cherrot: http://www.amazon.cn/%E7%BC%96%E8%AF%91%E5%8E%9F%E7%90%86-Alfred-V-Aho/dp/B001NGO85I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348295413&sr=8-1   这个是龙书
<[ub]> imadper ⇪ ti: 编译原理(第2版)/Alfred V. Aho-图书-亚马逊
<cherrot> imadper, 我又没学过编译原理
<imadper> cherrot: sicp也是教科书... mit用他来讲6.001
<cherrot> imadper, soga 不了解～
<imadper> cherrot: 当年考试的时候, 大家都吐槽上面的图
<imadper> cherrot: 说啥我们就是那个小兵, 要被大龙虐了...
<cherrot> imadper, ...
 * cherrot “
<onlylove> 国内的教科书是编译原理的，我学校图书馆有的
<archl> cherrot: 做网站需要学什么啊。
 * M3aCu1pa 学过编译原理，没觉得有用，不码字。
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 能ping通网站却不能正常访问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387749 校园网锐捷认证,在ubuntu上用mentohust（在ubuntu上登陆同学发的wifi能正常访问网页） 可以ping通，但用浏览器访问不了（chromuim（拼错了吧），还有火狐都一样）（奇怪的是可以访问百度等少 …
 * M3aCu1pa 编译原理学完，唯一映像就是那个学者，Hoare, 发音有喜感
<M3aCu1pa> Hoare 貌似今年还在偶那母校作个啥研讨会主席来着
<M3aCu1pa> 不过最近发现那些dev在IO firmware里还在用finite state machine那样简单的模型
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 我电脑还有救吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387752 我的电脑是win7旗舰版的，这几天心血来潮，又装了个ubuntu 11.04，今天把那ubuntu给删了，就是直接把给ubuuntu留的盘给格式化了，重启电脑，就一直卡在erro unknown filsystem，上网看了修复grub过程，但一直卡在ls （hd0 …
<xiaobai> 火狐也有IRC插件换火狐了
<jusss> hi
<jusss> 有人吗？
<[ub]> jusss, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<xiaobai> 有
<jusss> 怎么看不到topic了
<cherrot> 进入grub命令行可以自动update启动列表么？
<cherrot> imadper, 求助～ 没找到对应的命令
 * microcai 对这种心血来潮的人最bs了
<cherrot> microcai, 心血来潮的？
<microcai> cherrot: 　see ub　发的论坛新帖
<cherrot> microcai, lol 看到了
<microcai> cherrot: 　啊哦
<hamo_tired> roylez_: 弱爆席...
<hamo_tired> tenzu: 拜叫兽！
<tenzu> ham
<tenzu> hamo_tired: 射你平身
<hamo_tired> tenzu: 叫兽车学完了？
<dchxcrow> ?
<tenzu> hamo_tired: 我都开了几个月了
<dchxcrow> 校园网内如何监控外网的流量
<roylez_> hamo_tired: 死机佬，别吵老子睡觉
<Fa1c0n> roylez: 你这是怎么了？
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 很多网银已经开始支持非win系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387754 常用的几个，比如浦发就不用说了，全套支持 招商银行大众版网银：在我的mac上支持，linux下大家看看有没有插件 Snip20120922_2.png 工商银行个人网银： Snip20120922_3.png 光大的对公查询网银： Sni …
<roylez_> eexpress: http://www.smzdm.com/god-price-doraemon-duo-a-dream-return-a-full-set-of-45-125-yuan-100-yuan-unlimited-coupons-about-25-yuan.html
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 神价格：《机器猫 哆啦a梦》全套45册　125元返100元无限制券（约合25元）»什么值得买
<roylez_> eexpress: 可以给你娃买
<roylez_> tenzu: http://5000best.com/movies/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 5000 Best Movies
<roylez_> tenzu: game of thrones貌似没看过
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd是连续剧
<tenzu> roylez_: 美剧?
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 我正在下 dr strangelove
<tenzu> roylez_: 我都没工夫看电视剧
<roylez_> tenzu: dr strangelove是电影，1968年的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我孤陋寡闻了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964) - IMDb
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 问关于循环的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387755 让用户输入需要脚本运行的次数然后按照用户需求执行若干次命令，这个脚本要怎么写 #!/bin/bash read i a=0 while [ $a -ne $i ] do xdotool mousemove 30 70 click 1 done 我用了这个后那滑鼠就一直在点，可能是a 没有跟着增加 就变成 …
 * cherrot 一天晃晃悠悠就没了。。。
<riqa> hello
<[ub]> riqa, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<riqa> 这里是中文聊天室吧
<riqa> 大家好。
<[ub]> riqa, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<riqa> 问一下，你们用ubuntu 系统主要做什么工作，
<levone> 打算用ubuntu 运行gns3 和 iou 来做实验
<Fa1c0n> 打算能用ubuntu来玩！
<Fa1c0n> ....
<levone> quit
<levone> exit
<Fa1c0n> 要添加/的嘛！
<Fa1c0n> ....
<levone> 谢谢
<Fa1c0n> ...
<[ub]> 新 编译或打包 • make 报告的错误，请高手求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387757 In file included from /home/ubuntu/OpenCV-2.3.0/modules/highgui/src/cap_ffmpeg.cpp:45:0: /home/ubuntu/OpenCV-2.3.0/modules/highgui/src/cap_ffmpeg_impl.hpp: In member function ‘void CvCapture_FFMPEG::close()’: /home/ubuntu/OpenCV-2.3.0/modules/highgui/src/cap_f …
<plainkit> ls
<abine> http://qing.weibo.com/tj/a0a223d332001xwg.html
<[ub]> abine,啥网址y 当手机穿越到了西游记！！！！_创意_新浪轻博客
<root____2> ?
<root____2> q
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • OPenSUSE那个4G多的大文件是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387761 我下载OpenSUSE发行版时，看到一个4G多的大发行版，请问那是什么，好像在Debian里也见过这样的大文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-09-22 18:59
<si1m> 大家好
<[ub]> si1m, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cherrot> [ub], you are a good bot
<hadoop90> [ub], good job
<si1m> /echo $ip
<si1m> cls
<si1m> 新人，请问如何使用irc的命令呢？
<cherrot> imadper, yo ipv6啊
<imadper> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> si1m, /help 就行
<imadper> cherrot: ipv6很常见... 在学校里都是
<si11m> 大家好
<si11m> 我是菜鸟，
<[ub]> si11m, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cherrot> imadper, 我在学校就没用过
<cherrot> si11m, :)
<si11m> 请问如果ip能被显示出来，岂不是很不安全
<cherrot> si11m, 你的ip在哪都没有被隐藏过 只是没让你看到而已
<cherrot> imadper, 学校宿舍的ipv6+pppoe搞不通   :(
<imadper> cherrot: ... ipv6挺好的...
<tiejohn> 近来好像ＵＢＵＮＴＵ中文论坛新帖子少了，冷清了，大家发现没？？
<imadper> cherrot: host就能翻墙
<si11m> ip
<imadper> tiejohn: 从不去那里
<imadper> 斯1
<tiejohn> ？？？
<tiejohn> 上哪里？？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 我装的是双系统的UBUNTU12.04LTS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387764 刚开始学习linux，我是学习java的学生，我安装JDK，TOMCAT，ECLIPSE.下载的时候发现很慢啊，20-40KB/S左右，我只好跑去win下载完再多来了，但浏览网页很快，我在win下有时候可以1MB/S左右的速度的，请 …
<cherrot> imadper, 我在实验室 有VPN，就更弄不了ipv6了，于是隧道乎，于是发现速度照样很爽乎
<imadper> cherrot: vpn.... 干嘛要用这东西? 你们的网好分散...
<tiejohn> ＵＢＵＮＴＵ下下载确实不错。
<cherrot> imadper, 学校恶心呗  又不是我要用
<si11m> cherrot ：你说ip被隐藏可是，在xchat的右边不是可以查看ip吗？？
<cherrot> imadper, 我把我自己系统里生成的 initrd.img 给别人不能直接用么，内核版本都是一样的
<tiejohn> 用吸血的迅雷和旋风下载也快。
<cherrot> si11m, 我没说irc会隐藏你的ip
<imadper> cherrot: 可以的
<cherrot> si11m, 我是说你干什么都会暴露你的ip
<imadper> cherrot: 灯下
<imadper> cherrot: 等下
<cherrot> imadper, 手动grub启动liux竟然卡住不东了
<imadper> cherrot: 呃... 挺好的
<si11m> 哪岂不是很不安全啊
<imadper> si11m: 你随便看个网页, 你的ip都暴露了
<si11m> heihei
<imadper> si11m: 有啥不安全的? 我的ip, 谁要我就给谁
<cherrot> si11m, 那最安全的办法是拔网线
<imadper> si11m: 知道我ip了, 能把我怎么样?
<si11m> 知道ip的话，可能会有人，炸你下线
<cherrot> imadper,  手写grub时， root=/dev/sda5 没问题把？ 还是一定要写成 root=UUID=fdsafsdfasfdasfasdf ?
<imadper> cherrot: 没用过uuid版本的
<cherrot> si11m, 炸。。。。 死鸟
<imadper> cherrot: 都是root=/dev/sdax这样的
<imadper> cherrot: 你说的uuid那个略gaoji
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: gaoji大象
<cherrot> imadper, 哦 我看的 ubuntu 用的uuid ，我让人用的sdaX结果黑屏不启动。。
<si11m> 为什么我在ubuntu上看的irc命令，在这里无法使用，求解
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: gaoji蛤蟆
<cherrot> si11m, 你的客户端不支持 可能
<si11m> ？？
<cherrot> imadper, 奇怪鸟
<si11m> 我的xchat XChat 2.8.8
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: M-`是什么功能...
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 没用过这么gaoji的东西
<cherrot> hamo_Emmm, 要是linux还没启动到终端，能察看log么。。
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 我的M-`给guake-terminal了, 所以在emacs里面用不了...
<imadper> cherrot: 你的内核都没加载呢吧?
<imadper> hamo_Emmm 色蛤蟆
<cherrot> imadper, grub都自动补全到了…… 稍等把命令贴给你
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: ...
<cherrot> imadper, set root=(hd0, 1)
<cherrot> linux /vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic root=/dev/sda5
<cherrot> boot
<imadper> cherrot: 那个ro不是必须的呀?
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 那个ro可以不加嘛?
<cherrot> imadper, 漏了个 initrd /iinitrd /initrd.img-3.2.0-31-generic
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 不是必须的
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 哦
<cherrot> imadper, ro 是嘛含义？
<imadper> cherrot: read only?
<cherrot> imadper, 哦
<imadper> cherrot: root   (hd0,4)
<imadper> kernel /vmlinuz-madper root=/dev/sda6 ro init=/sbin/e4rat-preload
<imadper> initrd /initramfs-madper.img
<imadper> cherrot: 我的
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 你用e4rat吗?
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 没用过这gaoji东西
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 用用吧
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 干吗的？
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 加强开机时的磁盘性能的
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: gaoji...
<cherrot> imadper, 果然gaoji
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 我懒...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ... 看出来了... 看你照片就能看出来
<imadper> cherrot: ....  .....
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: ...
<imadper> ham
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 我gaoji比较懒
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/E4rat
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* E4rat - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<cherrot> imadper, 奇怪了 我直接让人家从deb包里拷贝文件到对应目录下面的，应该没问题的啊。。
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道... 你的问题就gaoji........
<imadper> cherrot: 我给你说个方法?
<cherrot> imadper, 有啥gaoji的 他把内核全给删了而已
<imadper> cherrot: livecd进去, chroot过去, 然后apt-get一个内核就好了
<imadper> cherrot: 对不对, 乖孩子
<cherrot> imadper, 哦  对啊！
<cherrot> imadper, chroot啊！！
<cherrot> 我擦
<imadper> cherrot: 乖~
<cherrot> imadper, momo 好基友 一辈子
<imadper> cherrot: 找 hamo_Emmm 去!
<imadper> cherrot: hamo_Emmm 连妹子都没有, 会全心全意的待你
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 尼玛
<cherrot> imadper, 我上次用chroot时还是个linux小白 lol
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 我说错了?! 你有妹子了?
<cherrot> imadper, hamo_Emmm 太丑了  肚子也大
<imadper> cherrot: 找hamo jiao你
<cherrot> imadper, 不合适
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: ...
<hamo_Emmm> cherrot: ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，andriod 解锁是解 bootloader 的锁吗？
<zhanshime01> 我突然发现我的firefox能放html5网站的mp4格式视频是神马情况?
<imadper> zhanshime01: 早就可以了吧...
<zhanshime01> 系统是opensuse
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 为啥不能放。。。
<zhanshime01> 不是不支持mp4么?
 * imadper 前两年 youtube刚有个html5的测试页面的时候, 我就看过了... 
<zhanshime01> http://wap.pptv.com/index.jsp?bid=c2hvdyA1MjMzMjU4
<[ub]> zhanshime01,啥网址y DOTA本周十佳精彩视频__DOTA本周十佳精彩视频下载__DOTA本周十佳精彩视频mp4DOTA本周十佳精彩视频全集__第一视角解说__DOTA__游戏__PPTV手机视频网-PPTV
<zhanshime01> 给测试链
<zhanshime01> 你们的可以么
<imadper> 手机的?
<zhanshime01> 恩
<zhanshime01> 你们能放么
<imadper> 不能
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 不晓得
<zhanshime01> opensuse不知道为什么可以...
 * imadper 求赠送iphone5
<cherrot> imadper, 买俩iphone4送我个吧
<cherrot> imadper, 一辈子 你懂得
<imadper> cherrot: .......................... 我自己都舍不得买...
 * hamo_Emmm 目击
<imadper> cherrot: 2.4k, 一个月工资呀
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 壕莫装
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 早目击你跟好多人好多次了
<jusss> gnome-settings-daemon怎么改触摸板
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 泥玛, 我一个月2.8k到手, 是不是?!
<cherrot> imadper, 和我司一个价 还不加班 你抱怨啥
<jusss> 在触摸板上双指滑动相当于滚轮
<zhanshime01> 可能是opensuse安了相关插件的缘故
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<imadper> cherrot: 你们的多
<cfy> imadper: guru
<roylez_> cfy: ?
<imadper> cfy: 早
<cherrot> imadper, 我是外地人 有补贴而已～
<cherrot> lol
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 你这一天都在线吖！
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 你比我多啊...我最多一个月才拿了2.6
<imadper> cherrot: 我们公司的外地员工就没有
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 不是吧... 你老请假?
<hamo_Emmm> roylez_: 基席
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 模范员工this...怎么可能老请假...
<roylez_> hamo_Emmm: 找打来了？
<cfy> roylez_: Evening!
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 全勤的话, 还有200的全勤奖呀!
<cherrot> hamo_Emmm, 你把人家吃穷了 lol
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 还有全勤奖！！！
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 我从来没用过！
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 必须呀!
<Fa1c0n> 2.6w？
<cherrot> imadper, 擦 还有全勤奖！
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 刚上来啊
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 没有过！
<imadper> cherrot: 瞎扯的...
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 瞎扯的....
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 反正今天我看到你的时间你就在……
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 不过, 全勤的话, 到手确实差不多2.8吧
<cfy> cherrot: penguin
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 实习生不是一天160吗?
<jusss> 还是关掉gnome算了
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 反正没拿过这么多...
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 壕！
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 因为你丫请假了!
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 真木有...我绝对模范员工！
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: 而且你丫还是请假去别的公司面试!
<Fa1c0n> [help]IRC聊天可以自己自定义换行？
<cfy> eexpress: 我准备再看一遍WALL-E
<dchxcrow> 有人研究过在校内网怎么监控外网的流量的方法没？
<cfy> cherrot: lixian.qq.com真不稳定
<cfy> cherrot: 我一个4G+的资源下了n次了。。。。断掉都不能resume的。。
<cfy> cherrot: 还有，web的lixian是不是限速了？
<imadper> cherrot: web.qq.com 真不稳! 各种丢信息!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alvin_rxg> Title: Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务 (@ qq.com)
<cfy> imadper: .....
<cfy> imadper: mac qq路过。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我想买个iphone 4
<Fa1c0n> imadper: 那就不用QQ用美少女吖！
<Fa1c0n> =  =
<imadper> cfy: 你说靠谱嘛? 行货
<cfy> imadper: 4?还不是4s?
<imadper> cfy: 4
<imadper> cfy: 买不起4s
<imadper> Fa1c0n: ...不懂...
<cfy> imadper: 靠谱吧，还能买到的。等5上了，买
<imadper> bluezd: 早
<cfy> imadper: 国内
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好
<imadper> cfy: 2.4k, 行货, 一个银行的活动
<cfy> imadper: 那可以现在买啊
<bluezd> imadper: 早
 * bluezd 大家早
<Fa1c0n> imadper: MSN……
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 等我找一天去银行看看我卡里多少钱
<cfy> imadper: 据说4s提升挺大的，应该也划算
<imadper> Fa1c0n: 我用啥不重要, 重要的是我的朋友都用啥
<cfy> imadper: 买回来查查就行，apple100.com
<imadper> cfy: 不用查, 就去王府井的专卖店买 刷那个银行的卡就行
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<imadper> cfy: 打八折....
<cfy> imadper: gaoji......
<cfy> imadper: 要不你帮我买？
<imadper> cfy: 4?
<cfy> imadper: 活动到什么时候？
<imadper> cfy: 不知道呢... 不知道我回去之后还有没有....
<cfy> imadper: 无所谓。。。。额，我好纠结啊。。。其实我手机坏了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我的更坏!
<cfy> imadper: 但是又没完全坏。。。。
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 我的时不时不能接打电话, 短信都不行
<imadper> cfy: 上网也不行
<Fa1c0n> imadper: 软肋，跟我一样，我也很头疼这个问题！
<imadper> cfy: 但是有时就是好的
<cfy> imadper: ....，那还是你坏得多。。。
<imadper> cfy: 但是我没钱换...
<imadper> cfy: 而且我喜欢见怕怕呢
<imadper> cfy: 键盘...
<imadper> 我擦... 这输入法...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不过用了iphone之后, 就可以用momo约炮了...  cc hamo_Emmm
<cfy> imadper: 你不是有gf么？
<jusss> 还是在X下触摸板用着爽
<imadper> cfy: 我这不是随口一说嘛...
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: 估计没了。。。。那么便宜的事，早有人弄了吧
<imadper> cfy: 你说手机?
<cfy> imadper: 事
<imadper> cfy: 应该还有
<cfy> imadper: 是，为啥？
<imadper> cfy: 因为我老爸今天才跟我说
<cfy> (/ 2.4 0.8) => 2.9999999999999996
<cfy> imadper: 4已经降价了？
<imadper> cfy: 3088?
<imadper> cfy: 原来多少?
<cfy> imadper: 我上次看到还3600呢
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 降价了
<imadper> cfy: 不过还是贵....
<cfy> imadper: 比4s少1K
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 但是还是贵...
<cfy> imadper: 4s也跌了点
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 等5大规模铺货, 4/4s就便宜了
<cfy> imadper: 是
<cfy> cherrot: .
<cherrot> cfy, hello ~ 刚才掉线了
<cfy> cherrot: 收到我前面发的了么？
<cherrot> cfy, 嗯 :D
<cfy> cherrot: 有限速么？
<cfy> cherrot: 求证
<cherrot> cfy, 收到 penguin 了 其他没看到哦
<cfy> <cfy> cherrot: lixian.qq.com真不稳定				        [20:23]
<cfy> <cfy> cherrot: 我一个4G+的资源下了n次了。。。。断掉都不能resume的。。
<cfy> <cfy> cherrot: 还有，web的lixian是不是限速了？
<cfy>  
<[ub]> cfy:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cherrot> cfy, 没试过lixian.qq.com 呢 我问问哈
<imadper> cherrot: 给我开通个qq离线呀
<imadper> cherrot: 我没离线空间...
<imadper> cfy: ...
<cfy> cherrot: 求开通+1...
<imadper> cfy: 那天, kk给 ofan 禁言之后, kk就掉线了...
<cfy> imadper: 呵呵
<imadper> cfy: 其他的op都不在
<cherrot> cfy, 你没开通咋用离线下载啊？
<cfy> imadper: 然后呢？
<cfy> cherrot: 用别人的
<cherrot> imadper, 不是会员就可以开通了么 cfy
<imadper> cfy: 不知道最后谁给他解的
<cfy> cherrot: 我又不是会员
<imadper> cherrot: 那你就帮我开通会员
<cfy> cherrot: 会员要10RMB/m啊。。 cc imadper
<imadper> cfy: 你傻呀?! 找 cherrot 开通还要钱呀?!
<cherrot> cfy, imadper 10QB开通会员哈？
<cherrot> imadper, cfy 当然要。。。不过半价。。。 嘘～～
<majia321> 旋风离线能免费几个月
<jusss> cherrot: 是真的吗?半价
<majia321> 配合 https://github.com/kikyous/xfdown
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* kikyous/xfdown · GitHub (@ github.com)
<cfy> cherrot: 真的？假的？
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 急求解决，我装了3个系统，但是把win8和ubuntu装一个主分区了，结果win8启动不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387766 急求解决，我装了3个系统，但是把win8和ubuntu装在一个主分区了，结果win8启动不了了，现在想卸了重装，怎么完全卸载？win8可以直接删吧？ 用grub …
<cfy> cherrot: 半价
<cherrot> cfy, 但有限额。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 10QB能多久？
<cfy> cherrot: ....
<cherrot> cfy, 不然虚拟货币体系不久玩球了 这么多员工呢
<cfy> cherrot: 也是。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 我考虑去开迅雷的。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 毕竟貌似有人作出脚本了。。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: web的太坑爹了
<jusss> test
<[ub]> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<cherrot> cfy, lol  需要QB的话找我吧
<jusss> cherrot: 半价?
<cherrot> cfy, 嗯 貌似有了 adam8157_away 收藏了一个在github上
<Fa1c0n> cfy:迅雷的比QQ的好吧？
<cherrot> jusss, 有限额
<cfy> majia321: 不错
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 不知
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 迅雷离线FF16 没问题
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我safari
<MeaCulpa> QQ貌似稍微不友好点
<MeaCulpa> safari... 那应该没问题，webkit余孽
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ......
<tiejohn> ＱＢ要钱吗？
<cfy> majia321: 你写的？
<majia321> cfy: 不是 (￣▽￣")
<cfy> majia321: 你是 maplebeats?
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> imadper: 原来 maplebeats是pyer....
<imadper> cfy: 早知道了
<imadper> cfy: 总是黑我大perl
<majia321> cfy: 非程序猿
<cfy> majia321: oh
<MeaCulpa> 脚本是不是可以提供搜索功能？ xunlei的话拿到url直接交给wget/aria2c都可以下载
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那不错啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你说是在浏览器力么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你说是在浏览器里获取，然后就行了？？
<jusss> cherrot: 25RMB==50qb?
<cherrot> jusss, 差不多
<cherrot> jusss, 嘘。。。。
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯
<hadoop90> imadper has quit (Quit: 回宿舍, 和基友们dota了...)
<zhanshime01> firefox html5放mp4全屏真卡
<jusss> 澄海比dota好玩
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 那个网页我竟然没找到视频在哪。。。遂关之。。
<zhanshime01> http://wap.pptv.com/ 随便一个视频
<[ub]> zhanshime01,啥网址y 首页_PPTV手机视频网_MP4高清电影下载_手机电视直播_PPTV,每个人的网络电视！-PPTV
<zhanshime01> 都是html5的
<zhanshime01> 用了这么久我终于发现了,所谓html5完暴flash就是狗屁
<archl> zhanshime01: 从来没人说吧。
<archl> zhanshime01: 不过linux下是的
<zhanshime01> 即使linux下那flash的性能也比firefox高
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 对开发人员来说是的……
<cherrot> zhanshime01, flash带来太多问题了
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 貌似也不是html5啊
<zhanshime01> 我的是
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 就是个mp4吧？
<zhanshime01> 给你截个图
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 我浏览器直接调用totem插件了。。
<cherrot> zhanshime01, chrome倒是用的内置的
<archl> zhanshime01:  youtube 的 是 有html
<jusss> http://www.amazon.cn/CHERRY-%E6%A8%B1%E6%A1%83-MX-BOARD-2-0-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2%E9%BB%91%E8%BD%B4/dp/B007IQ0DZ6/ref=sr_1_22?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1348319426&sr=1-22
<[ub]> jusss,啥网址y CHERRY 樱桃 MX-BOARD 2.0 黑色黑轴 (G80-3800LUAEU-2机械键盘)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊 [樱桃键盘]
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 你的firefox用的内置播放？
<zhanshime01> 恩
<cherrot> zhanshime01, 不知道了呢  我15.0.1的
<zhanshime01> http://imagebin.org/229384
<jusss> 机械键盘也有便宜的原来
<zhanshime01> 看图片,就是内置的
<cherrot> zhanshime01, nice啊
<zhanshime01> 不知到opensuse怎么做到的....
<zhanshime01> 也是刚发现
<cherrot> cfy, 貌似没人在qq旋风工作。。。
<cherrot> smtp还是连不上gmail 蛋疼死了
<jusss> cherrot: ...
<archl> cherrot: 学网站建设怎样学呢？
<jusss> cherrot: 需要tsl/ssl吧
<cherrot> jusss, 以前一直没问题的 是 ssl的
<cherrot> archl, 我也没啥经验……
<cherrot> archl, 我大二开始用java，现在又开始php了
<cherrot> archl, 其实网站就是程序，只不过依靠HTTP来和使用程序的人交互   明白了这点后应该就没啥问题了吧
<archl> cherrot: 。不明白。
<jusss> cherrot: 你用的客户端是?
<cherrot> jusss, thunderbird呢
<jusss> cherrot: 哦
<jusss> cherrot: 感觉那些客户端都一个样子，没啥区别，mailx mutt例外
<cherrot> jusss, 也没看到有啥错误。。 只是超时
<archl> cherrot: 改怎么学呢。 HTML -> PHP -> Javascript?
<archl> cherrot:  PHP 和 CMS？
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 安装emacs错误！！ 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387769 前面下载，安装各个包都很正常，到了make bootstrap这步提示错误： gcc: 错误： unrecognized option ‘-2.0/’ 看了下makefile，里面调用了gtk-2.0/.... 请教怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxx003301 — 2012-09-22 21:22
<jusss> cherrot: 干脆还是用浏览器登录吧
<cherrot> archl, 拿php举例子，php属于后台程序，html和js属于前台程序
<dwjie> prometheus
<cherrot> archl, html和js吧，后面再开始php ，或者其他语言
<archl> cherrot: 恩。
<cherrot> archl, 几乎所有网站都是用html + js，但后台不一定都是php，dooloo.info用的是ruby, google有的用python
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<cherrot> archl, 很多语言
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 太智能了……
<stock-cn> imaper在吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: suiè´§
<cherrot> archl, 而且js还听好玩的  html又很简单
<stock-cn> imader在吗
<lainme> archl: 你要做网站？
<zhanshime01> 郁闷这opensuse的firefox只支持视频播放不支持音频播放,搞不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 ff 可以調用 totem  也就是能調用 ffmpeg..
<CyrusYzGTt> gstream..
<namoamitabuddha> mozplugger
<CyrusYzGTt> mozplugger 貌似不需要安裝的，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 还可以调用vlc吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 恩
<zhanshime01> 我的意思是html5播放
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你那神奇的章节符
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime01§ 知道，可能就是 ff調用了某些解碼器 給播放了 mp4
<zhanshime01> 我的意思是视频html5都调用了,那音频干么不也调,不蛋疼么
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime01§ 跟 alsa有關。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ t ubuntu-cn
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ubuntu-cn 這個人濫用channle名
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ * ubuntu-cn (~ubuntu-cn@115.149.1.19) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 没帽子
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 你有個沒尾巴的有帽子
<cherrot> archl, 你怎么打算的？
<jusss> [ub]: op me
<[ub]> jusss, 这是你的意思是说？  ㍮ 
<jusss> wiki 又不能访问了。。。
<jusss> 恶心的gfw
<jusss> d
<pityonline> 秀梅
<pityonline> test
<[ub]> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<pityonline> 五笔四屏自动上码也挺烦人呀
<jusss> 局部变量的入栈顺序
<jusss> qiujie
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 进入不了管理员帐号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387775 请教高手们个问题，昨天我添加了个标准帐号，今天能进入标准帐号，客人帐号，进入不了管理员帐号，一直在输入密码处，输入密码后闪下又是输入密码的界面。请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 38577277 …
<freeflying_> pityonline, 换mac了啊
<pityonline> freeflying_: 嗯
<pityonline> freeflying_: 刚拿到还没上手，还不知道怎么装 ubuntu+mac 双系统
<pityonline> ubuntu 里用 irssi 可以用 alt+数字切换窗口，在 mac 不知道怎么切换了
<freeflying_> pityonline, lol
<pityonline> freeflying_: 很不习惯
<freeflying_> 慢慢就好了
<jusss> mayli: 函数参数的入栈顺序和自动变量的入栈顺序有没有标准？
<pityonline> freeflying_: 嗯
<adam8157> pityonline: 总体感觉如何啊p姐
<pityonline> adam8157: 性能方面没啥问题，就是需要一段时间改变一下习惯了
<jusss> adam8157: 自动变量入栈顺序有规定吗
<adam8157> jusss: 没有. 没有理由让人去依赖的规矩 一般就是没有规矩 就是未定义
<pityonline> mac os 里第三方软件默认安装在哪里？如果我想 git clone 一个软件仓库，应该放在什么位置
<jusss> adam8157: printf("0x%08x\n",var);0x%08x是?
<freeflying_> pityonline, 随便丢
<pityonline> freeflying_: 会乱套吧
<adam8157> jusss: man printf 这是格式
<freeflying_> pityonline, 它自己的软件就是个包，随便放哪儿都可以
<freeflying_> pityonline, 第三方你可以用fink/port这种，不知道现在用啥了
<pityonline> freeflying_: 我知道很多软件都是拉进 application 里就行了
<pityonline> freeflying_: 我用的 homebrew
<jusss> man printf没看到0x
<adam8157> jusss: 0x是自己写的....
<adam8157> jusss: 和abcd一样的字符而已
<pityonline> mac 里的文件权限和 linux 里看上去不大一样
 * adam8157 求送Mac Book Air, 清空改Linux
<freeflying_> pityonline, 不知道homebrew是啥高级玩意了
<piggybox> freeflying: 和macports差不多，不过并不重复安装系统已经有的
<pityonline> freeflying_: homebrew 就是 apt-get
<freeflying_> pityonline, 哦
<fqj1994> pityonline: homebrew让我觉得最不舒服的就是源代码包没有镜像，你有好办法么？
<pityonline> adam8157: 改了 linux 电池续航就由 7 小时降为 4 小时了
<pityonline> fqj1994: 看上去是没镜像，不过它好像挺智能的，一个 mirror 连不上，会去换其它可用的 mirror
<fqj1994> pityonline: homebrew下载源代码包的时候是直接从这个软件包的官网地址下载的，而不是像macports或者gentoo-prefix那样源代码包有镜像。而现在的各种官网感觉都很慢的样子。
<fqj1994> pityonline: 而且很多的时候上游没有ipv6。让我这种经常在纯ipv6环境下的很囧
<pityonline> fqj1994: 哦，原来如此
<piggybox> fqj1994:  那你就继续用macports呗
<pityonline> fqj1994: 我还以为它事先定制了一些镜像呢
<fqj1994> pityonline: 他是直接从官网下载的。偶尔有些东西需要少量patches（但这种东西也不多）就直接放在git的repo里面了
<pityonline> fqj1994: 哦，学习了
<cherrot> cfy, 有没有遇到这种情况，ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid 命令输出的uuid（暂且叫uuidA）和/etc/fstab中的(uuidB)不一致，更新/etc/fstab为uuidA后启动电脑却提示找不到uuidB……
<fqj1994> cherrot: 没遇到过。我除了/boot用的uuid来mount，其他的都是lvm
<cfy> cherrot: 没遇到过这种的。。。
<cfy> piggybox: 你有mba么？
<jusss> adam8157: asm编译器，你用的是？
<cfy> 我还在用2004年的gnu tar.....
<piggybox> piggybox: 没有，只有mbp
<cfy> .
<piggybox> cfy:
<cherrot> cfy, 奇葩了。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 确实挺神奇的。。。
<cherrot> cfy, 如果 fstab 和 真实的uuid不一致，还有别的解决办法么？
<cfy> cherrot: 看看引导软件的配置
<cherrot> cfy, 对……grub可能用的uuid...
<cfy> cherrot: 也许fstab就没挂在上。。。。引导挂载的
<cherrot> cfy, 我给忘了 grub更新过了。。
<cfy> cherrot: .
<cfy> cherrot: 但是怎么会找不到呢？
<cherrot> cfy, 因为uuid变了呗
<cherrot> cfy, 但grub.cfg里保存的老的uuid
<cfy> cherrot: 那怎么会成功的呢？
<abine> 用ubuntu12.04 了
<cherrot> cfy, 没成功 no such device
<cfy> cherrot: 哦。那说得通了。本来没成功，然后你发现fstab写错了，改了不行。其实还有grub.cfg没改。对吧
<jusss> adam8157: 我测试了下，gcc下先定义的变量的地址高，但vc++6.0/tc2.0先定义的变量地址低
<cherrot> cfy, bingo  :D
<cfy> cherrot: :P
<cherrot> cfy, 给个3000公里外的哥们修电脑。。。蛋疼死了
<cfy> cherrot: 啊？就这个问题？
<cfy> cherrot: 怎么交流的？
<cherrot> cfy, 可多问题 他把内核全删了 然后酒各种问题
<cherrot> cfy, qq。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 哦。。。。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 竟然还不是妹子
<cherrot> cfy, 好基友一辈子……
<cfy> cherrot: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 刚不在, 说了是未定义的行为, 你不能去利用它...
<pityonline> cherrot: cfy 好基友，一被子……
<abine> 终于可以用内置无线网卡上网了
<abine> 真的很蛋疼
<abine> Unity太蛋疼了
<abine> 还是喜欢一起的那个什么Gnome2
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，我刚在gcc下编译发现先定义的变量先入栈，函数参数的入栈顺序是自右至左，但是在vc和tc下好像反过来了，你说的未定义我一直以为是我定义变量的方式是错的，
<abine> 肚子饿了
<jusss> adam8157: 你说的未定义的行为是指没标准定义这种顺序？
<adam8157> jusss: 未定义的行为   意思是说编译器不一定怎么去处理这种行为
<adam8157> jusss: 对
<eexpress> cfy: 无聊了？
<eexpress> adam8157: 问你一个问题？
<adam8157> eexpress: 白淫用户随便问
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋。问了白问。
<jusss> adam8157: 那有stack是从低向高生长的吗？
<jusss> eexpress: 本尊nick呀
<adam8157> eexpress: 说嘛说嘛
<eexpress> 高级的，算了。
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnnd
<eexpress> 我才搞定的
<eexpress> 你初级客服。不管用。 lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 白淫用户 自然gaoji啊
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnd 我不是客服
<eexpress> 一直以为你是啊。难道是前台？
<adam8157> eexpress: 擦, 我不是客服啊...
<eexpress> 哦。。 FAE？不是
<adam8157> jusss: 为啥关心这个 没意义啊
<eexpress> 无聊了。高点好玩的来嘛
<cherrot> eexpress, 白银用户？这是rh的等级？
<eexpress> rh的等级，我可不知道。
<cherrot> eexpress, e淫客死普莱斯
<jusss> adam8157: 只是感兴趣而已，:p
<cherrot> eexpress, 发崽崽照片
<freeflying_> eexpress, 真身出现啊
<freeflying_> 不穿马甲了啊
<abine> 膜拜大神
<abine> 烧香中。。。。
<abine> 呵呵
<cherrot> eexpress, 烧香呢 快发福利
<abine> 偶要那个iPhone5就得了
<ofan> jusss: 一般棧都在內存高位
<abine> 啥福利的就可免了
<cherrot> abine, 我给你烧一个
<cherrot> lol
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 你把你用的手机给烧了
<abine> 也行啊
<cherrot> abine, 给你烧纸的 环保
<abine> 浪费啊
<cherrot> abine, 在用纸胡个肾一块烧给你 这样要是升级了也好办了
<abine> 乔老爷在下面发布新款iPhone
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e去哄孩子了?
<abine> 你要不
<abine> cherrot:
<abine> 嘿嘿
<cherrot> abine, 我不喜欢iphone... 烧个肾给你  你自己买去。。
<abine> 现在想升级了
<abine> 烧九个鸡肾
<jusss> ofan: 那你还一直让我去看tcpl，tcpl上就没提到stack
<freeflying_> pityonline, http://t.cn/zlZeZx6
<[ub]> freeflying_,啥网址y The New iPhone 5 产品宣传视频 —在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ofan> jusss: 先学语言
<alvin_rxg> 先理解 "\0" 和 "" 的区别…… =.=!
<pityonline> freeflying_: 哈哈，这个是恶搞的
<abine> 反人类的iPhone5视频
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那是国内教材上写的"\0"...又不是俺的错
<abine> 吐槽
<alvin_rxg> printf("Hello World!\0我啥都没说哦");
<alvin_rxg> shit, 不小心 perl 格式了
<alvin_rxg> printf("%s\n", "Hello World!\0我啥都没说哦");
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 第一个不是也没问题嘛
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 木有换行。。
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 嗯
<pityonline> 找到一个 macirssi，编译不过，刚发现最后更新是三年前…… https://github.com/daagaak/MacIrssi
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* daagaak/MacIrssi · GitHub (@ github.com)
<cherrot> pityonline, github这么多年了啊……
<eexpress> github最近不是几乎死了。慢得。
<eexpress> u1是完全死了
<cherrot> eexpress, u1是啥
<jusss> alvin_rxg: #include"stdio.h"在vc++6.0下竟然没报错
<pityonline> cherrot: 应该有些年了
<pityonline> cherrot: u1 是 ubuntu one
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那他报啥了
<cherrot> piggybox, 哦  u1竟然死了。。。。
<pityonline> eexpress: github 和 u1 是两码事儿吧
<cherrot> pityonline, 不过的确够慢的
<eexpress> 一回事，都是上传。
<cherrot> eexpress, 神看的真透彻。。
<pityonline> 没听说 u1 死了啊
<cherrot> pityonline, 是慢死了吧。。。
<pityonline> cherrot: 哈哈，慢死了，死了，了……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: no error,no warning
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<eexpress> 都是为了同步啊。依赖同步过度的话，，，，
<cherrot> eexpress, 我原先在学校github上传巨快 下载巨慢；现在俩速度平均了一下。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 然后有啥疑问嘛？
<eexpress> 我现在24个文件，u1没传一个出去
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个双引号可以和include无空格结合?
<eexpress> 又不太敢传yunio
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不是我规定的
<eexpress> jusss: 你会include后面带变量不。
<eexpress> 估计又一个书虫子啊。
<jusss> eexpress: 啥变量?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我试了下原来是可以的
 * jusss #include<stdio.h>
 * jusss 没空格
<eexpress> 如果我#define in xxx。你实现#include xxx.h。这xxx就是前面定义的变量。
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵
<jusss> eexpress: 哦，
<piggybox> pityonline:  mac下你用Colloquy当客户端吧
<jusss> eexpress: #include<stdio.h>main(void)果然还是不可以的，c看来不能作一行党了
<pityonline> piggybox: 还是喜欢 irssi 啊
<eexpress> .
<jusss> eexpress: 有啥换行的东西可以写在>和main之间，然后变成一行党不
<alvin_rxg> \n
<eexpress> 带#的，都是预编译。这个时候，解释器很弱的。后面不能跟东西。
<eexpress> 来perl吧。
<jusss> eexpress: 现在整天在玩dnf。。。好长时间没学过东西了。。。
<alvin_rxg> s/f/d/
<jusss> eexpress: 俺有个力法的号，等着觉醒变身呢
<eexpress> 力法？
<jusss> eexpress: dnf里的一个职业，战斗法师
<eexpress> 12点了。睡觉吧。
<cherrot> eexpress, 发崽崽照片
 * cherrot nnnd
<jusss> alvin_rxg: char* a=“hi";printf("%c",a+3);竟然没报错
<cfy> jusss: .最多报警告
<ofan> jusss: 看书
<jusss> cfy: a+3不算我申请的内存了吧，这不是越界了吗
<cfy> jusss: 越了就越了。无所谓的
<jusss> cfy: 在win下这样是会crash吗
<maplebeats> segment
<cfy> jusss: 都不会
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<cfy> maplebeats: 算了，我还是web把。。
<maplebeats> cfy: web?
<maplebeats> cfy: what
<cfy> maplebeats: web lixian
<maplebeats> cfy: 恩。。。我发现rpc功能不错
<cfy> maplebeats: rpc是啥？
<maplebeats> cfy: 你在后台上开aria2，然后就可以直接在web上添加任务了
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦？不错
<maplebeats> cfy: 插件上有说明
<maplebeats> cfy: 自己试试吧
<jusss> cfy: 我用printf("%x",*(a+4));后竟然连警告都没有了
<cfy> maplebeats: 嗯
<jusss> cfy: 这样不是可以把硬盘上的数据偷个遍呀
<cfy> jusss: 。
<cfy> jusss: 我都不想说你了。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 硬盘 ？
<cfy> jusss: 一个是ram，另外一个是rom(能这么说么）
<maplebeats> 这个关硬盘毛事啊
<jusss> cfy: 是我理解能力太差了
<cfy> jusss: 再者，如果你想要偷ram的内容。现代的cpu都是有内存保护的。你偷不到的。
<maplebeats> jusss: 而且你访问别人的内存。。。系统会干掉你的
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 俺不是小白吗，
<cfy> jusss: :D
<jusss> 异想天开也是正常的，:p
<maplebeats> jusss: 握手，偶也是小白
<cfy> jusss: 好事
<jusss> maplebeats: 你已经是大白了，因为你一定有妹子了
<cfy> 我去。。。brew竟然只提供4.0的squashfs.....你妹11年4.2都有了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 稳拿啊
<maplebeats> cfy: 那个，xfdown能登陆啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 我这里不行
<cfy> maplebeats: 2.7.2
<maplebeats> cfy: 我。。。
<jusss> cfy: char* a=“hi\0",编译器仍旧会在\0后再加个\0 ?
<maplebeats> cfy: 我刚刚用几周前申请的cookie，自动登陆上去了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 不错。。。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 能登陆。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: ...............你妹啊。。。我浏览器都一直要输入密码T_T
<cfy> maplebeats: 不愧是稳拿。。。。我等吊丝比不了啊。。。
<cfy> jusss: 应该会
<cfy> jusss: 不过，不确定，得翻手册。
<maplebeats> cfy: py3不行。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 稳拿毛啊
<maplebeats> cfy: py2能登陆的。。。你下载的是不是最新版啊
<jusss> cfy: 国内教材上说若以\0结尾，则编译器不会再加\0,
<cfy> jusss: 会加的貌似
<jusss> cfy: char* a="hi\0";printf("%x\n",*(a+3));看了下，是0
<cfy> maplebeats: 我github上下载的。。。算了，你别就结了。。。。
<cfy> jusss: 我汇编看了下，应该会加
<maplebeats> cfy: 你把cookie删了试试吧。。。其实我到是不纠结，反正我又不用这个了。。。web版真爽
<cfy> maplebeats: cookie?哪来的cookie?
<jusss> cfy: 哦，俺还不会汇编，这两天整纠结要不要学汇编，学intel的还是att的，还有编译器用哪个
<cfy> maplebeats: 我输入密码以后直接出错了。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 哦。。。把报错po出来
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> jusss: 学毛汇编
<cfy> maplebeats: 。。。。。算了，当我没说过。。。
 * maplebeats ==!
<cfy> maplebeats: 别纠结了。。
<cfy> maplebeats: pyer就是麻烦 :P
<abine> 吃夜宵回来了
 * maplebeats 强迫症。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: .....
<abine> 你们还没睡觉？
<abine> 很晚了
<maplebeats> abine: 这么早
<abine> 各位童鞋
<maplebeats> abine: 才1点多也
<abine> 再聊天就快亮了
<cfy> jusss: char a[]="a\0";int b=sizeof(a);b的值是3
<abine> 难道你们习惯天亮才睡觉
<cfy> jusss: 显然是加的。不管你有没有那个结尾
 * maplebeats 最近越睡越晚。。。
<abine> 哦
<abine> 早点睡吧
<jusss> cfy: 嗯
 * maplebeats 明天开始好日子就过去了。。。
<abine> 我都想睡觉了
<cfy> maplebeats: why?
<abine> 但是要上班啊
<abine> 蛋疼
<cfy> maplebeats: 你电子的？
<maplebeats> 后天要上课了啊
<abine> 上夜班
<maplebeats> cfy: 那是什么
<cfy> maplebeats: 电子信息工程
<maplebeats> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 你大几？
<maplebeats> cfy: 我一直在玩，你觉得我大几。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 我就知道。。。一群ee.真受不了
<cfy> maplebeats: 4
<maplebeats> cfy: 真聪明。。。
<jusss> 你们都是大四的。。。
<abine> 大四孩子啊
<cfy> 被看穿了？！
<abine> 该找老婆了
 * maplebeats 唉
<cfy> jusss: 你知道我大四了？
 * maplebeats 单身啊
<jusss> cfy: 猜的
 * maplebeats 寂寞
<abine> 在校园里早点找学妹啊
<abine> 表等到外面
<cfy> EE
<cfy> EE的不好找妹子
<cfy> 计算机的还好点
 * cfy 睡觉
<abine> 才发现学妹都名花有主亮点
<maplebeats> cfy: ee那是什么玩意
 * maplebeats 擦
<abine> EE是大神
<maplebeats> 神关我什么事啊。。。死ee
<jusss> maplebeats: 电子啥的缩写？
<abine> 神的光芒笼罩着你
<maplebeats> abine: 唉唉，大一的妹子虽然看起来很好骗。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 电子工程师？
<maplebeats> abine: 下不了手啊
<abine> 你再不下手
<maplebeats> jusss: 打酱油的，表要问我是干什么的
<maplebeats> 应该是下不动手。。。
<abine> 你看那帮中学生在地铁KISS
<maplebeats> 唉
<abine> 比冠某人还牛
<maplebeats> 不得不说啊。。。身为90后，我也落后了。。。
<wzssyqa> maplebeats: 你只要想，我不下手，反正会有人下手，弄不好比我还猥琐
<maplebeats> wzssyqa: 这。。。
<abine>  快点睡觉了
<wzssyqa> maplebeats: 这就无心里压力了
<wzssyqa> abine: 你去把gnome的翻译扫了？
<abine> 你们的聊天记录会被谷歌记录了
<maplebeats> ==！
<wzssyqa> abine: 我的事情还有谷歌不知道的吗？
<abine> 有吧
<abine> 比如你身上有几根毛之类的
<abine> 谷歌一般知道的事你在网上干了些什么事情
<wzssyqa> abine: 那我自己也不知道啊
<abine> 你搜索过的东西
<abine> ，你浏览过的网页
<abine> 你的电子邮件
<abine> 你的联系人
<abine> 你的聊天记录
<jusss> maplebeats: 越界读数据不报错，那越界写数据不知道报错不
<wzssyqa> jusss: 那往往是因为有对齐
<wzssyqa> 比如你malloc 了 3byte, 实际分配了4 byte 或 8byte
<maplebeats> jusss: 其实你问我压根没用，因为我也是小白。。。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 为什么会多分配
<wzssyqa> jusss: 为了对齐
<jusss> wzssyqa: char a=3;scanf("%d",a-1);write(1,&a-1,1);输入73输出I
<jusss> wzssyqa: scanf("%d",&a-1);
<wzssyqa> jusss: 程序不要这么写
<jusss> wzssyqa: 只是for fun而已
<wzssyqa> jusss: 这种东西与编译器，系统设置，编译选项等都有关系
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我本来想用printf的可是不会用，于是就用了write
<jusss> wzssyqa: 如果用printf，怎么让printf以十进制输出指定地址的内容
<wzssyqa> jusss: printf("%d\n", ptr)
<jusss> wzssyqa: 用printf("%d\n",*(&a-1));就可以了原来
<jusss> wzssyqa: 虽然我也不知道为什么
<jusss> wzssyqa: 刚又想到个新的方法向地址里写数据，*(&a-1)=2;
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你好蛋疼
<jusss> wzssyqa: char a=3;*(&a-1)=2;printf("%d",*(&a-1));竟然连警告都没有
<wzssyqa> jusss: 为什么要有警告？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 进程写自己的地址，干麻要有警告
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦，我怕越界会给警告，看来是越界越的不够长呀
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你只要别越到内核区就美食
<wzssyqa> 没事
<jusss> wzssyqa: 怎么知道内核区的地址是多少
<wzssyqa> jusss: linux内核定了一个数字
<abine> 原来这个处理器的性能还是蛮强劲的
<abine> AMD的双核炫龙64X2 TL-60
<wzssyqa> abine: 好老的CPU了啊
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 五年了
<abine> 老古董了
<abine> HP的6515b笔记本电脑
<abine> 闲的蛋疼
<abine> 换了个硬盘
<abine> 安装了Ubuntu12.04 32位的系统
<abine> 没想到还可以流畅的播放1080P的高清视频
<abine> 完全是用CPU解码的
<abine> CPU占用率高达80%
<abine> 开高清视频的时候开个聊天窗口
<abine> 视频就得停住了
<abine> 卡了
<abine> 没有显卡硬件加速就是悲剧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 那个内核区的地址是多少？我搜不出来
<jusss> wzssyqa: 0x10000000这个地址是空闲的，我能指定使用它吗？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 搜索 Linux 虚拟内存管理
 * cherrot 你们这些夜猫子……
<jusss> wzssyqa: 睡觉去了,bye
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 你在哪个时区
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 帝都时区
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 活干完了 睡觉去了 晚安～
<maplebeats> 碎叫
<fzfh> 有大侠知道怎么把racoon配置成监听tcp端口的吗？racoon默认监听udp端口，如果网关设置udp白名单，这个就死掉了。
<alvin_rxg> 大不了 iptables 转发端口
<fzfh> alvin_rxg: iptables可以把udp转成tcp？
<alvin_rxg> 应该……可以吧……
<ofan> 改代碼
<fzfh> alvin_rxg: iptables不太可能完成udp端口到tcp端口的映射吧
<alvin_rxg> 网关为啥要 udp 白名单啊？。。好多都是 udp 的。。
<fzfh> alvin_rxg: tcp是面向连接的，udp是无连接的
<fzfh> alvin_rxg: 我们单位的网管就是防火墙设置为tcp，udp白名单了，非白名单直接drop
<fzfh> ofan: racoon改代码，汗死
<fzfh> 人家只给我一个tcp端口，我想模拟个cisco vpn server，只能用racoon来跑。但是racoon默认是udp的，不知道怎么改成tcp的
<fzfh> 看racoon的说明，貌似可以在tcp上跑，但是没有说怎么弄，痛苦
<ofan> racoon幹嘛的
<fzfh> ofan: 可以用来模拟cisco vpn server
<ofan> vpn用udp?
<fzfh> ofan: openvpn和cisco vpn都是走udp的
<ofan> 所以沒人用
<ofan> openvpn可以設置tcp
<fzfh> ofan: 恩，openvpn可以走tcp。但是黑莓和apple设置openvpn麻烦死，一点都不爽快，所以想弄个cisco vpn server。
<ofan> 還不如弄pptp/l2tp
<fzfh> ofan: pptp和l2tp貌似最近被攻破的很严重，不太敢用
<fzfh> ofan: 现在无聊的人多，每天有N多人测试ssh连接。靠，所以不敢用pptp之类的
<fzfh> ofan: 话说ssh用key file要安全许多啊
<ofan> fzfh: 被攻破的很嚴重？？？ 哈哈
<ofan> fzfh: pptp跟ssh有毛關係
<ofan> 選128位加密，設置自動黑名單
<fzfh> ofan: 是没有关系啊。ssh现在用key file很安全。
<fzfh> ofan: pptp据说是有漏洞，近期被搞的很多。所以不敢用
<[ub]>  06:13
<ofan> fzfh: 那是DES不安全，早就知道的事了，硬件加速破解很快，軟件破解還得等幾年
<ofan> l2tp很安全
<fzfh> ofan: l2tp不知道能不能走tcp
<ofan> fzfh: 必須的
<microcai> 起床起床
<HdyKdg> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-23
<HdyKdg> >_<
<hiei> MeaCulpa: 加班？
<bambooshzh> 哪位在？
<bambooshzh> 想问个kernel升级的问题
<bambooshzh> 昨天编绎安装了3.5.4的内核
<bambooshzh> 结果有些小毛病，今天重新make了，
<bambooshzh> 是不是应该先把昨天装上的内核卸掉再重新make install啊？
<bambooshzh> (08时53分24秒) bambooshzh: 昨天编绎安装了3.5.4的内核
<bambooshzh> (08时53分41秒) bambooshzh: 结果有些小毛病，今天重新make了，
<bambooshzh> (08时54分13秒) bambooshzh: 是不是应该先把昨天装上的内核卸掉再重新make install啊？
<bambooshzh> 还是直接make install覆盖呢
<ofan> bambooshzh: 不要編譯安裝
<Fa1c0n> 大家好哈，周末各种happy哈……
<HdyKdg> 苦逼的还在上班，比如我
<Fa1c0n> 额，我还值班呢！
<Fa1c0n> =    =
<HdyKdg> -_-#
<Fa1c0n> HdyKdg: 哎……
<WhiTeMoOn> 哥也要干一天
<Fa1c0n> WhiTeMoOn: 代表党和人民感谢你……
<Fa1c0n> 难道这里面都是程序猿居多？都忙着敲码去了？
<Fa1c0n> ....
<Fa1c0n> archl: 来了……
<archl> Fa1c0n: ?
<Fa1c0n> archl: 想死我了……
<archl> Fa1c0n: 你是？
<archl> Fa1c0n: 我是？
<archl> lol
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
<Fa1c0n> 昨天不是说ubuntu那个什么什么的来么……
<Fa1c0n> archl: 忘记了？
<archl> Fa1c0n:  昨天是 Assassin-China...
<Fa1c0n> 额！是！
<Fa1c0n> archl: 是Assassin-china……
<archl> Fa1c0n: 哦
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
 * archl 走了。
<Fa1c0n> ...
<jusss> 数组是存储在stack上吗
<jusss> 数组的入栈顺序难道是下标大的先进？
 * Fa1c0n 无聊苦逼的一天吖……哎……
<niewan> :-D
<niewan> .....
<Fa1c0n> :(
<kkk>  `rst
<Relaed> 中文
<minus273> hi all
<wzssyqa> minus273 hi
<minus273> hi wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> minus273: 有什么问题？
<minus273> 没有
<jusss> wzssyqa: 数组入栈，是下标大的先入栈?
<wzssyqa> jusss: 数组不是栈吧
 * jusss 反汇编表示真心看不懂呀，而且还是att的。。。
<minus273> 不是自己想怎么样就怎么样咩
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我也不懂汇编
<jusss> wzssyqa: 数组不入栈？
<jusss> wzssyqa: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6aa2261801014szq.html
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你说elf的？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 嗯
<jusss> wzssyqa: elf是啥
<wzssyqa> jusss: 或许跟大端小端有关系吧，我也不懂这个
<Relaed_> 中文
<Relaed_> 哦，没问题
<Relaed_> mac上的limechat太帅了
<xinruichou> 10.04
<jusss> gdb不会用啊。。。
<jusss> 在gdb里输入bt,竟然说no stack
<jusss> 看来我该学学asm了
<xiaobai_> IRC能发图，能传文件么
<huntxu> xiaobai_: 圖用paste，文件dcc/mail
<xiaobai_> /paste
<xiaobai_> 还是不明白
<jusss> 布鲁姆的汇编语言程序设计，谁有？
<jusss> 京东 amazon都无货了
<jusss> 这本书这么缺货？
<ofan> jusss: 網上有
<jusss> ofan: 当当 京东 amazon都没货了
<jusss> ofan: 你看过这本书？
<Router2> jusss http://product.china-pub.com/28024
<kk> Router2,啥网址y 汇编语言程序设计[按需印刷] - china-pub网上书店
<ofan> 沒看過匯編的書
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ibus里面的输入法怎么配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387806 只有添加删除，向上向下和关于，首选项点不了 我想改一下GOOGLEPINYIN，提供多几个候选词，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 与我常宅 — 2012-09-23 11:54
<jusss> Router2: 96人民币
<ofan> jusss: 教育投資
<jusss> ofan: 96人民币买本书。。。
<jusss> ofan: 淘宝上有便宜的，
<ofan> jusss: 去看看英文原版價格
<jusss> ofan: 英文原版多少
<jusss> ofan: USD 49.99
<jusss> ofan: RMB 296.80 amazon报价
<kk> jusss say: ofan: RMB 296.80 amazon鎶ヤ环 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jusss> kk: 你妹啊，报价
<kk> jusss, 我会照顾深思熟虑。  ㍤ 
<xinruichou> ?
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<xinruichou> 10000941@www.renren.com/home 已断开连接
<xinruichou> 人人网的连接如此慢……
<xinruichou> 刚登录上
 * jusss 吃饭
<bambooshzh> 哈哈，终于把3.5.4搞定了
<bambooshzh> 已经没什么大问题了
<bambooshzh> 驱动都好了
<sanga> 这里是中文频道么？
<sanga> 大家好，初次来此地！请多多关照，谢谢！
<reddian> 呵呵。
<jianghu> hi hi hi
<sanga> 第一次用linux
<jianghu> 是
<sanga> 第一次用xchat IRC
<jianghu> 用的irssi
<sanga> irssi是什么？
<jianghu> linux是什么？
<sanga> 我懂了，irssi就是一个iRC的客户端
<sanga> 是不是这样
<jianghu> 好像中文是这么说的
<sanga> 好吧！
<jianghu> 大神们都在休息啊？
<sanga> 估计在嘿咻，不对，是在午休
<sanga> 我是这么估计的
<jianghu> 安静的很啊
<sanga> 平时很热闹么？
<jianghu> 大神们不是很喜欢磨牙吗
<archl> hi
<kk> archl, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<sanga> 可以打中文这是 #ubuntu -ch
<sanga> 可以打中文这是 #ubuntu -cn
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 希望重新挂载“usr” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387809 装完系统各种调试完毕之后，发现自己确实小白了，第一次装linux意识不请，所有分区都装到一个盘里去了。现在想补救性的重新将usr挂载到其他分区去，已经做到修改fstad一步了。但这个文件太恐怖了， …
<snakehunt2012_> somebody here?
<snakehunt2012_> Can I speak chinese in this channel? and you understand?
<snakehunt2012_> oh nobody...
<snakehun12012> is someone there?
<snakehun12012> 这里能说汉语么？
<snakehun12012> Can i speak chinese and you understand ?
<bambooshzh> 可以啊
<onlylove> 这里面中国人多点……
<onlylove> 没事就别讲英文
<bambooshzh> 回KK：因为每个机器的设置是不同的，我只能原则性的说一下吧。
<bambooshzh> 首先得把你那个11分区找个位置比如/mnt挂上，然后把所有/usr目录下的东西复制过去。其实可以用dd程序来做
<bambooshzh> 然后再把11分区挂到/usr上。这样才行。  					 						
<WhiTeMoOn> .
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<adam8157> hamo_aha: .
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 昨天没去deepin?
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 没去
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 有啥意思?
 * jusss 寂寞，没妹子
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我也没去，昨天扣了一天腚...
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> hamo_aha: 那扣出啥了
<hamo_aha> jusss: Em...不知道...不过扣的好爽
<sanga> ...
<jusss> hamo_aha: 。。。
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 乃昨天哪去了？
<onlylove> 为什么我觉得PHP和C那么像……
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 五道口逛逛, 然后吃饭
<hamo_aha> onlylove: 设计的时候，就是这么设计的...
<lainme> 房子真难找
<adam8157> lainme: huh? 不是住宿舍么
<hamo_aha> lainme: 不能住学校了？
<lainme> 国庆期间，给人找短租。供不应求啊
<jusss> 在我印象中，我上高一那会，php还是很流行的
<hamo_aha> jusss: 现在依旧流行....
<jusss> hamo_aha: 哦，现在不在道什么比较流行，
 * jusss 感觉win一直很流行
<onlylove> 貌似as400也很流行
<jusss> 不知道该出去转一圈还是打开本本挂上ssh去海盗湾下种子，
<jusss> 各位给个意见
<hamo_aha> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> hamo_aha: pong
<hamo_aha> adam8157: pm
<pityonline> hi
<onlylove> 在学校真幸福
<kk> pityonline, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<jusss> 有快播真好
 * mimics 飞进来了
<onlylove> P姐早
<jusss> 边看边下
<hamo_aha> pityonline: P姐已然在mac air上了？
<jusss> 各种电影
<lainme> hamo_aha: 你羡慕？
<pityonline> hamo_aha: 能看出来吗？
<hamo_aha> lainme: 必需，羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<onlylove> air是个不错的机器……
<hamo_aha> pityonline: 额...看不出来...
<pityonline> hamo_aha: 哈哈
<pityonline> hamo_aha: 这几天要上手一下
<onlylove> 上手啥？OSX？
<hamo_aha> pityonline: 已然拿到了？
<jusss> pityonline: darwin x86-64是啥
<onlylove> 玩惯了linux的上手osx很快
<pityonline> jusss: google
<pityonline> onlylove: 是，但有些习惯不一样
<jusss> pityonline: 为啥不是man
<pityonline> jusss: 有 man 就 man
<onlylove> pityonline: 差不多了，以前玩BSD也就那样……想我这种不编码的觉不出有太多区别
<onlylove> darwin，OSX的内核
<pityonline> onlylove: 快捷键要适应一下
<onlylove> 我还是比较喜欢华硕山寨的AIR，ux31什么的
<si1m> 大家好
<onlylove> pityonline: 这个是……键盘不一样……么有del，很多键都没
<kk> si1m, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<si1m> 有个问题想问大家
<pityonline> onlylove: 所以要重新适应快捷键呀，有些组合键挺麻烦的
<si1m> 就是我在ubuntu上看了看irc的使用
<si1m> 我在我的xchat上使用却没有用？
<onlylove> pityonline: 主要是那个花键（苹果）相当于super的那个用的比较多
<si1m> 只有nick和几个简单的命令可以使用？？
<si1m> 求解
<man_google_nothi> si1m: 有的是freenode的指令
<man_google_nothi> si1m: 有的是客户端的指令
<si1m> oo
<si1m> souga
<man_google_nothi> si1m: /help列出freenode的指令
<pityonline> onlylove: 这个花键倒没问题，之前用惯了 ctrl，现在只在左下角有一个 ctrl 就感觉很别扭
<man_google_nothi> si1m: 客户端的指令会被客户端解析成freenode能接受的指令然后发送给freenode
<onlylove> pityonline: 难道你还用右CTRL?右边的除了shift我基本不用
<si1m> man_google请问你是如何指定和我说话的？？
<si1m> 就是如何   silm：
<man_google_nothi> si1m: 加名字，tab自动补全
<si1m> si1m,
<pityonline> onlylove: 看来是我的左小指不够发达，尤其是全屏的快捷键是 ctrl+cmd+f，就别扭了
<si1m> man_google_nothi,
<onlylove> pityonline: 那个本来就很别扭
<si1m> man_google_nothi, :)
<pityonline> onlylove: 所以说嘛，改别的键还老是不生效
<si1m> man_google_nothi, 为什么我这里是，而不是：
<si1m> 呵呵，菜鸟求教
<man_google_nothi> si1m: xchat里改
<man_google_nothi> si1m: preference
 * maplebeats gtalk上不去了。。。
<si1m> man_google_nothi:: 嘿嘿
<si1m> thanks
<man_google_nothi> andchat渣样的指令，
<si1m> man_google_nothi:: 你用的是什么？？
<pityonline> onlylove: 而且 ctrl+a ctrl+c ctrl+e 这些也老得用
<man_google_nothi> si1m: 渣andcht
<si1m> hello everybody
<onlylove> http://blug.chinalug.org/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - Home
<onlylove> 每月第二个周二……
<maplebeats> 够2
<onlylove> 在国贸那块
<si1m> id
<onlylove> 今年九月貌似是9.11
 * lainme acfan变得让我很不适应
<si1m> 大家好
<kk> si1m, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<si1m> 有个问题请教了
<maplebeats> lainme: 你也好这个？
<piggybox> pityonline:  你用emacs？
<maplebeats> si1m: 说啊
<kk> maplebeats say: si1m: 璇村晩 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<pityonline> piggybox: 不是
<lainme> maplebeats: 有时看看
<maplebeats> 什么情况
<maplebeats> 我怎么成gb2312了
<maplebeats> si1m: 再试试
<si1m> 就是为什么我使用//dns这个命令
<maplebeats> si1m: 你windows？
<si1m> 不是
<si1m> 是反的
<si1m> maplebeats:: 例如，12.13.14.15 变为15.14.13.12
<si1m> 求解
<maplebeats> si1m: 我擦。。。我还在纠结我刚刚怎么被判断成GB2312...
<si1m> maplebeats:: ？？
<maplebeats> si1m: dns命令，你是说dnsdomainname？
<si1m> dui
<si1m> 对？？
<huntxu> si1m: ntohl?
<si1m> 我写了个py，将这个倒写了，
<si1m> 但是我不明白这是为什么，
<si1m> 是/dns <nick>
<si1m> maplebeats:: 你有答案吗？？难受ing
<maplebeats> si1m: 没有
<si1m> maplebeats:: 你用这个命令是不是也是倒序？？
<maplebeats> si1m: 这命令在哪里运行
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • upnp阻塞问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387819 VirtualBox中的winxp使用迅雷，总是提示upnp阻塞。是否VB不支持upnp? 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2012-09-23 14:25
<si1m> 你可以打 /dns maplebeats
<si1m> maplebeats:: 看看自己ip是不是倒序？？
<maplebeats> si1m: 我可没这命令。。。pidgin
<si1m> ？？
<si1m> maplebeats:: 你在对话框输入/dns 没有用吗
<maplebeats> si1m: 当然。。。
<si1m> maplebeats:: 哦
<maplebeats> si1m: 也许真的是像 huntxu 所说的。。ntonl
<si1m> maplebeats:: 什么意思  ntonl
<maplebeats> si1m: 就是不同计算机用不同的字节序来表示整数。。。
<si1m> huntxu:: 请问ntohl是个什么意思？菜鸟求解？
<maplebeats> si1m: 要用ntonl这些函数进去处理才能统一。。。不处理就倒序之类了。。。
<si1m> 如何处理?ntonl
<si1m> ntonl 是个函数吗ntonl（）
<maplebeats> 刚刚被踢了？还是我掉了
<maplebeats> si1m: network to host
<si1m> maplebeats:: 有点明白了，不同传输顺序是不同的对不？
<maplebeats> si1m: 不是传输顺序不同。。。是储存方式不同。。。
<si1m> maplebeats:: thks，还是用脚本把他倒过来 嘿嘿
<si1m> maplebeats:: Internet上数据以高位字节优先顺序在网络上传输，所以对于在内部是以低位字节优先方式存储数据的机器，在Internet上传输数据时就需要进行转换
<si1m> maplebeats:: so，pc就是地位优先
<maplebeats> si1m: 听说powerpc上不是。。。所以才有了这个函数。。无所谓了，反正我不懂
 * hamo_aha 尼玛，居然有人说李彦宏是我偶像...
<maplebeats> hamo_aha: 你就承认了吧，虽然不知道是谁
<si1m> maplebeats:: 解决问题的感觉好爽...:)（你懂得）
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: 怎么可能...
<onlylove> 可怜的hamo
<maplebeats> hamo_aha: 男的还是女的，要是女的说的，就马上承认了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你不知道李彦宏？
 * maplebeats 好像我知道了。。。百度那个？
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: ...
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: 就站我对面
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: 确实是个小受的样子...
<maplebeats> hamo_aha: 哟
<maplebeats> hamo_aha: 上吧
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: 额...对男人没兴趣...
<onlylove> 那你找度娘去吧
 * maplebeats  ..............
 * maplebeats 度娘不在日本么。。
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: 度娘啥时候到日本了？
<maplebeats> hamo_aha: 我猜的。。。我都不认识
<hamo_aha> maplebeats: ...
<vic__> 有用pycharm的吗
<startx> ?
<si1m> ？
<startx> 没事
<startx> 都没人在？
<wzssyqa> startx: 什么事情
<maplebeats> eexpress: 真神？
<eexpress> maplebeats: 去日本拍片去了？
 * maplebeats 吓死我了
<ofan> maplebeats: 求种
<maplebeats> ofan: 找神去
<eexpress> 求与度娘合拍的视频。 maplebeats
<wzssyqa> maplebeats: eexpress 铜球
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于live cd模式和安装完后无线网卡自动识别的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387821 硬件配置（关键配置）： CPU:I5+2450M 显卡：GT630+HD3000 内存：ddr1333 4G+2G 无线网卡：博通 802.11n Wireless 网络 Adapter 软件环境： ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386+win7 X64 网络环境： …
 * maplebeats http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress   wzssyqa ofan
 * maplebeats http://my.opera.com/eexpress/blog/
<superTJD>  alvin_rxg 早上好
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: moin 超级同济的
<superTJD> -_-b
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神会玩尘埃么
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e 你来啦
<jusss> eexpress: 哇，又是本尊号
<ifvwm1> 720p Prometheus 下载ing...
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 死机佬
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 蛤蟆刚一直找你
<roylez_> adam8157: 一个午觉睡到现在
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 刚在街上见一漂亮白皙的妹子，在耳根下方处的脖子上有一某种蜂类的纹身，好想上去仔细观察下那个纹身
<roylez_> ifvwm1: 直接扑倒啊
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 怀疑是混血，不敢扑啊
<roylez_> ifvwm1: 牲口你都不怕，何况混血乎
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 我又不是高衙内
<hamo> roylez_ .
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<roylez_> hamo: 5分钟
<hamo> roylez_ linphone吧，我手机跟你聊
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/opinion/sunday/rethinking-sleep.html?_r=1&src=twrhp
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Rethinking Sleep - NYTimes.com
<roylez_> hamo: 又看了一篇关于两段式睡眠的
<hamo> roylez_ 有个达芬奇睡眠法什么的
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 多象睡眠
<ifvwm1> purple mag 想买
<fhmdgxs> 无聊啊
<snakehun12012> 额 洗完澡刚回来。。。
<snakehun12012> 那个达芬奇睡眠我试过。。。
<snakehun12012> 生不如死的。。。
<snakehun12012> 醒着像睡着了，，，睡着的时候感觉还很清醒。。。
<snakehun12012> 咱们这个channel都谈论什么啊。。。不是收irc每个频道都有自己的主题么。。。
<ifvwm1> snakehun12012: 这里啥都谈
<wzssyqa> snakehun12012: 除了极个别敏感话题，剩下都可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问10.4怎样下载语言包？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387827 如题。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1785630652 — 2012-09-23 16:58
<fhmdgxs> 聊天室
<snakehun12012> o...
<wzssyqa> snakehun12012: 你也可以自爆隐私
<fhmdgxs> 来个刺激点的
<snakehun12012> 刚才随便进入另一个频道。。。都说英语。。。
<snakehun12012> 就咱这个频道是中国的吧。。。
<snakehun12012> 有台湾人么？
<wzssyqa> snakehun12012: 不是，
<maplebeats> linux超时自动关屏的配置文件在哪里，该死的
<snakehun12012> 我觉得这个irc做得比qq好的一点就是它可以说清楚你这句话是回复给谁的。。。
<snakehun12012> 在qq上讨论都不知道谁是跟谁说的。。。
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 其实QQ也可以@。。。。
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 只是没人用而已。。。
<snakehun12012> 哦。。。那么大家为什么选择irc而不用qq？
<onlylove> 因为不好用
<snakehun12012> 为什么？
<fhmdgxs> 谁不用qq..
<onlylove> 我不用QQ
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 谁说不用QQ。。。约炮神器
<snakehun12012> 在哪方面比qq有优势？
<onlylove> 好吧，你们赢了……
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 各个方面 。。。
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: xset s off   ==> x 自动控制。 ==> /etc/X11/
<snakehun12012> 那列举一下呗。。。
<onlylove> 如果你计算机系统是linux，你应该知道用qq意味着什么
<snakehun12012> webqq
<ifvwm1> ioccc 这段时间在twitter上好活跃
<snakehun12012> 对了。。。irc怎么分享文件来着？
<fhmdgxs> ioccc是什么
<onlylove> webqq会掉消息，你信不
<snakehun12012> 信。。。经常。。。
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 普通的qq不更掉消息， udp
<onlylove> 那你还用
<maplebeats> 唉，掉消息还是得用。。。
<snakehun12012> 而且用手机，用win再用linux，消息不同步。但是我需要传文件，需要发表情，需要。。。
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 这个掉不掉貌似和tcp还是udp没啥关系，tftp也用的udp
<snakehun12012> 大家都用什么客户端啊？
 * maplebeats 各种奇葩客户端都有
<onlylove> irssi，chatzilla
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: udp在4层不管， 就看你上层管不管
<snakehun12012> 我就在用irssi， 感觉很Geek的说。但是除了打字什么都不会呢还。。。今天第一天用这个。。。
<snakehun12012> 咱们这个频道都有多少人？经常来的？
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 我不觉着qq管
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: DPMS是什么玩意
<snakehun12012> 话说这个irsse怎么传文件啊？
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 问题是事实是web的掉，客户端的反而很少掉
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 我没感觉， 我是qq资深用户， 你不是不用么
<snakehun12012> 有管理员的一说么？是不是没有固定的成员？谁想进来就近来？
<snakehun12012> 话说我还是不明白irc对QQ的优势具体有哪些？
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 我大概从08年就不用了
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 没有优势。。。只是一群人喜欢装B。。。
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 这是我用irssi的初衷
 * maplebeats 我地图炮了。。。
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 但是经常有人要我用，没办法，就用web的，然后各种丢
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 不懂你到底用还是不用， 不常用 偶尔丢没啥吧， 重要东西发mail呗
<maplebeats> 有人用awesome么，你们是怎么控制你们的亮度的。。。
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 你明白人不和你发mail非要你用qq是啥感觉么
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 我个人决计不用的，但是经常被逼着用
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 嗯 你不用
 * maplebeats 我刚刚又死机了，求救啊。。。尼妈一个日志error也找到不
 * maplebeats 每周死一次，我都恶心到了
<snakehun12012> 我就在用awesome
<snakehun12012> 但是不知到。。。我就知道怎么调声音。。。
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 信不信由你……反正我现在硬盘上没有windows
<snakehun12012> 我去给你找找。。。
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 自己写
<snakehun12012> 但是我一般用Fn+上来挑亮度，这个是笔记本特有的。。。
<fhmdgxs> awesome是什么玩意
<snakehun12012> ‘Fn + 向上箭头’
<maplebeats1> snakehun12012: 我想偷懒，不要自己写程序或者用其它桌面环境的电源管理
<onlylove> fhmdgxs: 窗口管理器，俗称wm
<snakehun12012> 跟Unity是一种东西，，但是是平铺的。。。对键盘操作特别有好处。。。
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 哦
<snakehun12012> Tilling Windows manageer
<fhmdgxs> snakehun12012: 有点意思， 搜搜去
 * maplebeats1 unity好。。。可惜ubuntu only
<snakehun12012> 一种平铺式的Unity/Gnome/KDE
<maplebeats1> ........
<onlylove> maplebeats1: 我怎么记得这东西是归xorg管，好像可以用xset什么的
<fhmdgxs> 我发现常用的几个翻墙工具都不好用了， 又自己没有ssh， 该咋弄
<snakehun12012> 我给你个链接：http://article.yeeyan.org/view/241380/212833
<kk> snakehun12012,啥网址y 译言网 | 五款最强大的平铺式窗口管理器(Tilling Window manager)
<maplebeats1> xbacklight
<snakehun12012> 这是我亲自翻译的。。。
<maplebeats1> 我擦，居然有这个么的一个命令。。。
<snakehun12012> 2011年写的
<kk> snakehun12012,啥网址y 译言网 | 五款最强大的平铺式窗口管理器(Tilling Window manager)
<snakehun12012> 那个时候我还教spiderhunt2011
<snakehun12012> 现在教snakehunt2012
<fhmdgxs> hi，kk
<snakehun12012> hui
<snakehun12012> hi
<maplebeats1> 我的rc.lua又要增加三个快捷键了。。。唉唉
<kk> snakehun12012, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<snakehun12012> 想问正在用irss的那位他哦你同学，irss怎么指定回复给谁?
<BluebirdShao> ubuntu 10.10 安装哪个虚拟机好？我想体验一下 mac os x 是怎样的一个系统
<fhmdgxs> wm是de么
<maplebeats1> fhmdgxs: 不是
<fhmdgxs> 就是窗口怎么排列？
<onlylove> wm是wm,de是de
<maplebeats1> fhmdgxs: wm就一个wm。。。
<snakehun12012> 你要是很注意图形的话就用vitualbox
<maplebeats1> fhmdgxs: de里包含的wm
<BluebirdShao> snakehun12012: 可是官方网站竟然没有 for ubuntu 10.10 的
<onlylove> 你想体验osx最好去苹果体验店体验……
<snakehun12012> 那个是开源的，我支持开源，，另外vmware做得比virtualbox好，但是它不开源。
<snakehun12012> 支持啊。。。我先在就用得。。。
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 总不能拿一台回家体验吧，真没那个钱呀，好贵的说
<snakehun12012> 我哟你apt装的。。。
<snakehun12012> 我用apt装得
<onlylove> 如果让你用xen或者kvm不知道啥后果
<snakehun12012> 想问一下用ircss的同学，怎么指定回复给谁？
<maplebeats1> 检测按键名的软件叫什么来着？
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 我真不知道那东西有啥好体验的
<onlylove> maplebeats1: xev
<onlylove> maplebeats1: 或者其他的，忘了
<snakehun12012> 应该也能运行起来吧，但是那个一般用来测试服务器，对于图像很费电的，你不是就看看什么样子的么。。。
<maplebeats1> onlylove: 这个不行～
<snakehun12012> 是你再用ircss？
<onlylove> maplebeats1: 你要做啥，不是检测键盘的按键码么
<snakehun12012> 那这个怎么滚屏？就是看之前的对话？
<fhmdgxs> 翻页
<maplebeats1> onlylove: 不能得到我的多媒体按键名了。。。
<maplebeats1> onlylove: 真是奇怪
<maplebeats> 谁能告诉我控制亮度的按键名叫什么 XF86后面是什么
<roylez_> maplebeats: 这个是acpi的，不是走xf86什么的
<snakehun12012> 问亮度那位同学，给你个链接：http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_7cfc0d130101agef.html
<kk> snakehun12012 ⇪ ti: ubuntu亮度调节_superman_lz_新浪博客
<snakehun12012> 刚找到的。。。
<maplebeats> roylez_: 我只是想知道那个多媒体按键的名字，应该是XF86XX吧。。。
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 怎么调节亮度我知道。。。
<snakehun12012> 那你问什么？
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 突然发现个xbacklight的软件不错。。。
<roylez_> maplebeats: 跑个xev自己看看
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 我只是想无脑一下。。。
<snakehun12012> 干嘛的？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 就是因为看不了，所以我才问嘛。。。我把内核的acpi参数去掉了。。
<snakehun12012> 正在安装。。。
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 调节亮度的，可以非root调节亮度。。。要的就是这种软件。。。可以直接写到rc.lua里，不用自己写程序了
<onlylove> 内核的acpi去掉？
<snakehun12012> 无脑一下是什么意思？解释一下，同学？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 以前调节亮度要在内核里加acpi_backlight=vendor，我把它去掉了，然后好像xev就监测不到多媒体按钮的名字了。。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，我以为你把内核的acpi去掉了……
<snakehun12012> 哦这个意思啊，，，我就是自己的本本，很少考虑root和snakehunt2012的权限问题。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 什么显卡那么悲催
<Jagd> 一直都是把自己的调节亮度程序  chmod +g , 放到 /usr/local/sbin 下面...
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 我有强迫症。。。虽然我sudo压根不用密码
<maplebeats> onlylove: intel。。。
<maplebeats> 你们哪个帮我看一下啊。那该死的名字叫什么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不应该吧？核心显卡？我的ati都能用fn控制
<maplebeats> onlylove: 唉唉
<snakehun12012> 可能他用的是外接键盘，我的笔记本键盘用Fn
<maplebeats> onlylove: 能控制，只是加些内核参数有de就能控制
<snakehun12012> 外籍键盘Fn就控制不了
<maplebeats> snakehun12012: 一样的
<snakehun12012> 是么，那部知道了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 换成awesome之后，你懂的。。。又要自己写了
<snakehun12012> 你们用什么输入法？
<maplebeats> 我只是想知道那个按键的名字！
<snakehun12012> 我这个输入法特不好使。。。
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕，哪吃饭去？
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 你要吃基蛋？
<snakehun12012> 额，原来你们生活中都认识啊。。。在哪上学的？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不能写xinitrc里面？
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 基蛋是你专属的...不敢吃...
<snakehun12012> 这里都是哪里的人？都是中国境内的么？
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 你要玩基蛋？
<snakehun12012> 。。。
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 不敢玩...基蛋过于健壮...我喜欢瘦小萌系的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 写在里面做什么 ？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你不启动X能控制亮度不
<maplebeats> onlylove: 当然，不能。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 要是能我就不这么麻烦了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个不知道怎么办了，因为我不用X一样调节亮度
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我只是想知道。。。那两个多媒体按键的名字。。。
<onlylove> 不过你把亮度控制程序写在xinitrc里面和X一起启动应该没问题的
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 反了，expando-pic应该是个减号
<maplebeats> 怎么控制亮度我知道。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那你还是找别的键码检测吧……
 * maplebeats 谁能告诉我那两个按键的名字啊。。。没有个列表让我查么。。。
<roylez_> hamo_slient: http://www.echoecho.com/csscursors.htm
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y CSS Cursors - CSS tutorial
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 你给我找个减号
<hamo_slient> roylez_: cursor:url(uri)
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 偷新浪微薄的那个就行
<roylez_> hamo_slient: firefox下不能用，要么就是我的鼠标指针主题没有这个
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 试试这个cursor:url(uri)
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 我给你的那个页面上，你把鼠标放到那 TEST 的文字上看看
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 我这边可以
<hamo_slient> roylez_: http://img.t.sinajs.cn/t5/style/images/common/big.cur
<hamo_slient> roylez_: http://img.t.sinajs.cn/t5/style/images/common/small.cur
<maplebeats> 我发现问题了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 你这是什么链接啊
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 鼠标指针，新浪的
<roylez_> hamo_slient:
<roylez_> 没法看
<maplebeats> 我把内核参数去掉之后，好像这个按键已经失效了。。。
<hamo_slient> 你加个 auto !important 在后面看看
 * maplebeats 靠，内核模块的bug。。。
 * maplebeats1 纠结半天，终于解决了。。。加内核参数搞定
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有必要制作一套 LibreOffice 的视频教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387831 网上好像没有 LibreOffice 的视频教程，所以我想做一套，受众人群定为年龄在 10 岁以下，40 岁以上的群体。 各位觉得怎么样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-09- …
<snakehun12012> @kk同学，你发的这条可以理解为广告么？
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<snakehun12012> 好吧。。。好像也不算，我没太看懂
<snakehun12012> 你是想你亲自做视频给我们看是么?
<snakehun12012> @kk同学
<alvin_rxg> 其实……它……是……机器人……
<snakehun12012> 这！！！人工智能还是怎么着。。。刚才明明有看到他在正常聊天啊！！！
<snakehun12012> 各位同学\
<snakehun12012> 各位：/
<alvin_rxg> snakehun12012: 也就是对问候的回应而已。
<snakehun12012> 额，怎么一次发多行？
<alvin_rxg> kk: source code
<NoIE> 各位，facebook 暂时不需翻墙访问了。
<NoIE> 不知能持续多久？
<maplebeats1> NoIE: 骗我
<NoIE> maplebeats1: ???
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 骗人
<snakehun12012> 原来这个可以指定回复给谁。。。就用tab就搞定了
<NoIE> !!!
<snakehun12012> NoIE: 。。。
<snakehun12012> snakehun12012:
<NoIE> 首先，我没用什么什么门，就连福字都没有打开。
<NoIE> 我是北京网通的用户。
<snakehun12012> NoIE: 你会不会在用全局代理？
 * maplebeats 重庆电信表示打不开
<NoIE> snakehun12012: 没有。。。
<snakehun12012> NoIE: 我这是校园网，还是被墙。。。话说方滨兴之前就是我们学校的
<snakehun12012> 后来做完这个所谓的网络长城之后就跑别的地方当校长去了
<NoIE> 各位别在意，现在我的网络正常了，又访问不了了。
<snakehun12012> 唉，，，，留下现在的网络安全实验室苍蝇没头。。。
<NoIE> snakehun12012: 我对这段历史不熟悉，您是哪学校的？
<snakehun12012> 哈尔滨的。。。HIT
<NoIE> snakehun12012: 哦。。。
<snakehun12012> 有的时候在家也能上facebook
<snakehun12012> 现在连codesource有时候都墙。。。
<NoIE> 是吗？我是第二次碰上这种事，第一次是在奥运会期间。
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 求解 『Ich muss lernen ein Arschloch zu werden. Denn mit Gutmütigkeit komme ich nicht weiter!』
<snakehun12012> 这个都不是英语。。。
<snakehun12012> 德语么？
<snakehun12012> 你google翻译一下。。。
<alvin_rxg> google 不懂的
<snakehun12012> 但是至少要翻译成汉语或者英语才行啊。。。德语啊。。。还是？
<superTJD> 我要学作个混蛋，好人做不得
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我必须学习一个 Arschloch zu werden. 然后和 Gutmutigkeit 可以不需要 weiter!
<snakehun12012> 好吧。。。我翻译。。。
<alvin_rxg> >.<
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 从哪看到的？
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我记得老师讲过这句话，但是什么意思，我想不起来了。
<snakehun12012> 请您严肃点好么。。。
<snakehun12012> google翻译的结果是：我需要学习的是一个混蛋。由于具有良好的性质，我没有得到任何进一步！
<NoIE> 我试试。
<snakehun12012> 你们老师显然在耍你们啊。。。
<superTJD> snakehun12012: 看来google翻译还是可以的……
<snakehun12012> 恩，google的机器翻译做得很好，比一般大学做得都好。。。
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: http://www.witze-blogger.de/witze8970/facebook-sprueche/ich-muss-lernen-ein-arschloch-zu-werden
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Ich muss lernen ein Arschloch zu werden
<cleamoon> 这里为什么这么多德国人？
<snakehun12012> superTJD: 你的……是怎么打出来的？这是什么字符？
<snakehun12012> 求解
<superTJD> 我这个是搜狗输入法……
<snakehun12012> 哦。。。
<snakehun12012> 那就是搜狗的正常的点么？
<superTJD> snakehun12012:错了，不是搜狗输入法，是谷歌拼音输入法是shift+6
<snakehun12012> ……明白了，谢谢。。。
<snakehun12012> 是那个尖角号。。
<snakehun12012> 老是打句号太粗鲁了，我打算以后换成……
<snakehun12012> superTJD: 你现在是在用Win么?搜狗？
<snakehun12012> 你用的什么irc客户端？
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 毛儿
<hamo_slient> adam8157: ...
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 你这是刚lu完么？
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 吃饭没呢？
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 刚吃饭回来
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 额...我正准备去吃呢..推荐个地方？
<maplebeats> 哦对了，搜狗for linux和fcitx是什么关系
<adam8157> hamo_slient: kfc
<superTJD> snakehun12012: 我表示是putty到linux下
<adam8157> maplebeats: 合作关系
<hamo_slient> adam8157: ...
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 据说搜狗要出linux版的输入法
<snakehun12012> 还有搜狗for linux啊。。。
<snakehun12012> 亲，那得赶快试试。。。
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 而且只出deepin版的，不知道怎么做到的
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 和fcitx合作的
 * maplebeats csslayer说是他们搞基的
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 我是说如何只出deepin版的？
 * maplebeats 就是没搞懂是怎么搞的
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 版权
 * hamo_slient 真gaoji
<adam8157> hamo_slient: deepin花钱了吧
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 估计是花钱买词库了...
<superTJD> deepin是基于ubuntu的么？
<maplebeats> adam8157 csslayer说那个的deepin大会上演示的sougou是他录的。。。
<adam8157> .
<maplebeats> 所以。。。sougou和fcitx是要搞哪方面的。。。
<maplebeats> 深入么。。。
 * hamo_slient 身处美帝都不往天朝这些linux屌丝们...赞csslayer...
<binker> 终于不用重新安装系统了
 * maplebeats 唉。。。
<binker> 内存爆满的情况缓解一下了
<NoIE> 22号的大会，大家都去了？
<maplebeats> binker: 内存满了，再买内存。。。
<binker> 以前在笔记本里面安装的LAMP测试环境干掉了
<maplebeats> NoIE: 你不给我出飞机票，我怎么去。。。
<binker> 买什么内存
<binker> 买了也用不了
<binker> 两个内存插槽都用了
<maplebeats> binker: 现在内存便宜啊。。。我好像把2根2G的换成2根4G啊
<binker> 我也想换阿
<binker> 但是没有单条4G的
<binker> 我用的是DDR2的笔记本内存
<maplebeats> binker: 怎么没有？你难道
<maplebeats> 果然。。。
<binker> 最大只有2G
<maplebeats> 可怜的ddr2
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 内牛马面阿
<binker> 木办法子
<binker> 凑合用
<binker> 今天都有重装系统的冲动了
<binker> 已经把大量的文件都迁移到外置硬盘了
<binker> 就差大喊阿：劳资要格式化硬盘重装系统啦
<maplebeats> 砸了吧
<jianghu> 急了吧
<binker> 320GB的7200转硬盘
<jianghu> 扔了吧
<binker> 砸了可惜阿
<binker> 主要没装新系统就是Ubuntu的Unity一直用着不爽
<maplebeats> unity爽叩
<binker> 不然早就升级到12.04LTS了
<binker> 我用不习惯阿
<cleamoon> binker, 用arch
<binker> Unity的界面真的不习惯了
<maplebeats> binker: 真的很爽，你要用心去用。。。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是吧
 * maplebeats 我要黑arch
<snakehun12012> Unity挺好的啊，只不过初期而已，，，人总是要进步的。。。
<binker> 在新的Ubuntu里面加个用户到vbox用户组都很痛苦
<binker> 找不到用户组的设置在哪里了
<maplebeats> unity的话，可能得到13.10就差不多可以稳定使用了
<binker> 被刻意隐藏了
<cleamoon> binker, 用terminal不就好了？
<binker> 只能在命令行添加
<binker> 痛苦阿
<maplebeats> ...
<binker> 搞个猫猫，
<maplebeats> 这个明显要到配置文件里加嘛。。。
<binker> 本来在图形界面也可以加入的
<binker> 现在没有了
<binker> 就是用户那里
<binker> 很明显，uBUNTU
<maplebeats> 那些设置从来没用过。。。
<binker> 就是希望用户不要进行这些设置
<maplebeats> 不是。。。
<binker> 就是不要在图形界面下对系统进行调整
<maplebeats> 其实有很大部分是因为该死的gnome
<maplebeats> GNOME3坑爹
<binker> 比如那个什么面板上也不能随意添加快捷启动器了
<binker> 添加了连删除的方法都没有
<maplebeats> binker: 哦，那个啊。。。我觉得挺好。。
<maplebeats> binker: 这叫统一体验
<binker> 那个经典的Gnome面板不能添加快捷启动器
<binker> 童帽
<binker> 那叫痛苦的体验
<binker> 好怀念那个可以随意添加快捷启动器的面板
<maplebeats> binker: xfce4
<binker> 可以把常用的命令制作成一个启动器
<binker> 用鼠标点击一下就得了
<maplebeats> binker: 来用awesome吧
<binker> 一键连接远程的主机
<binker> 一键设置虚拟机的默认分辨率
<NoIE> 和 gnome 3 比起来，可能现在的 unity 更舒服一点，感觉 unity 一直在改进。
<binker> 一键连接root手机
<binker> 超级方便
<binker> 现在的面板已经阉割这个特性
<binker> 只能在Unity上添加
<binker> 肚子饿了
<binker> 找吃的去
<binker> 还没吃饭呢
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • clementine退出后cpu占用100%的解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387835 clementine推出后cpu经常占用100%，查看top发现clementine还没完全退出。 原因是usbmuxd服务没有启用。 如果你用的是systemd，只要启动usbmuxd.service应该就能解决。 如果还是用传统的sysvinit，可以用以 …
<fuzz_> 我的本子一旦合上盖子，5分钟左右就自动关机了，可能是什么原因？arch+lxde
<maplebeats> fuzz_: 设置的？
<fuzz_> 没有。这是一个刚装的系统
<binker> 那是省电模式
<binker> 进入休眠了
<binker> 不是关键
<maplebeats> fuzz_: 电源管理里去看看
<binker> 不是关机
<fuzz_> 哦。lxde有电源管理？
<binker> 笔记本上面有个触发的开关
<maplebeats> fuzz_: 都有吧
<maplebeats> 不是个桌面环境么，连电源管理都没有？》
<binker> 就是屏幕合上之后就会关闭
<fuzz_> 那这个5分钟什么的是哪里配置的
<snakehun12012> @kk:你是怎么一次打出来两行的？
<binker> 在电源设置就有了
<fuzz_> lxde似乎没电源配置的
<binker> 应该有的俄
<binker> 我没有用过LXDE
<fuzz_> 也许和我装的pm-utils有关？
<binker> 哦
<binker> 回来再聊
<fuzz_> 涉及到电源的包我就装了这个玩意，其它一个都没有
<stardiviner> 有人用Emacs的helm 么? 能不能智能补全啊?
<stardiviner> 像ipython那种
<NoIE> if x>0: return 1 elif x<0 return -1 else: return 0
<NoIE> 请问，python 当中有没有类似取符号的函数？
<skraito> hi cong wen
<skraito> this is my ubuntu music
<skraito> http://0x71.org/Music
<kk> skraito,啥网址y Index of /Music
<skraito> http://0x71.org/Music cing in comment wo
<archl> 首次参加朋友的婚礼，该准备啥？
<archl> 对了 adam8157 还没结婚呢。
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157去非诚勿扰？
<hamo_slient> archl: 非诚勿扰还木有基佬专场呢
<hamo_slient> archl: 所以蛋蛋去不了
<archl> adam8157 傍个好富婆
<snakehun12012> ……
<skraito> hi nimen hauw
<skraito> can u guys speak english
<skraito> :)
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 上网设置做到远程连接控制区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387837 ubuntu怎么通过学习无线(联通\电信\移动)上网? 在线后,如何用XP系统电脑远程连接ubuntu电脑? 请求帮助! 统计信息: 发表于 由 先锋一族 — 2012-09-23 19:40
<snakehun12012> en,this is a chinese channel
<snakehun12012> but
<skraito> aww
<skraito> i am chinese too
<skraito> but i cant speak
<skraito> i mean cant write
<snakehun12012> 那你拽什么。。。
<skraito> i am using ubuntu too
<skraito> muahaha
<skraito> :p
<skraito> guys please listen to my album
<skraito> is free
<kk> skraito:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snakehun12012> kk真的是机器人么？
<snakehun12012> @kk：你真的是机器人么？做得真好。。。
<skraito> aw thx u
<skraito> listen to my song snake
<snakehun12012> @kk:能回答我的问题么？
<skraito> http://0x71.org/Music
<skraito> he is a bot i believe
<snakehun12012> 那这个做得真好。。。他是网管吧？
<snakehun12012> 话说你为什么不会写汉语？
<snakehun12012> skraito:
<snakehun12012> skraito: why cant you speak chinese?
<snakehun12012> not grew here?
<skraito> i can speak chinese
<skraito> but i cant write
<skraito> i born in aussie
<skraito> and live in indonesia
<snakehun12012> your countrys you have stayed is so much.
<snakehun12012> i never went out till now
<snakehun12012> chinese character, indeed , too much , but actually, the amount those ofter used is not many.
<skraito> u mean u never out from china ?
<snakehun12012> the same as most of chinese, i never out from china.
<skraito> ah ic
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> who just join
<skraito> flywater
<kk> skraito, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Flywater> what's wrong
<skraito> what i cant speak chinese
<skraito> flywater
<Flywater> what?
<skraito> download http://0x71.org/Music for my album music for your ubuntu
<skraito> comment it pls
<Flywater> ... ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下安装jdk,已经装上了，java-version 后，提示一下问题，怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387839 chris@ubuntu:~$ java -version The program 'java' can be found in the following packages: * gcj-4.4-jre-headless * gcj-4.5-jre-headless * openjdk-6-jre-headless Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>  …
<WhiTeMoOn> 加班结束。tnnd
<skraito> hi popolon
<popolon> 你好
<skraito> ah how are ya
<popolon> 好你呢？
<skraito> thx God your good there not been blinded by the world anymore
<popolon> ？？？
<popolon> I don't believe in any god, but perhaps bacchus :)
<popolon> and when I pray him I'm often blinded
<Flywater> hahahaha.....
<Flywater> 我承认，我很无语……
<WhiTeMoOn> irssi 咋搜索一个频道？
<snakehun12012> 什么意思？你说的搜索一个频道是什么效果？
<snakehun12012> 你既然知道名字了，就可一进去了啊...
<snakehun12012> WinTeMeOn:
<WhiTeMoOn> 比如我想 ls *cn
<snakehun12012> 哦。。。
<jianghu> ls
<tryit> 现在啥软件能卖钱？
<WhiTeMoOn> oracle
<sanga> linux 编程，完全不会，怎么入门
<tryit> sanga, 鸟哥私房菜基础篇
<sanga> 要装什么软件之类的。。一头雾水
<sanga> tryit, 谢谢
<snakehun12012> sanga: linux编程分许多种，，，你是要内核编程么？看玩鸟哥看Linux 0.11代码吧。。。
<snakehun12012> 分析
<sanga> snakehun12012: xiexie
<snakehun12012> sanga: 然后你该做什么就心理有数了。。。
<WhiTeMoOn> sanga: 你python开始吧
<snakehun12012> sanga: 恩，python学的人很多。。。资料一大堆，还有人讨论。。。
<snakehun12012> 满大街都是
<sanga> 谢谢各位！我自己琢磨一下！发现自己琢磨琢磨出一些味道挺自豪的
<sanga> 果然linux大神很热心！
<eexpress> 完整版本 鼠标操作 http://imagebin.org/229496
<archl> eexpress: 。。。麻烦。。。
<archl> eexpress: 哈哈
<archl> 谁告诉我如何参加朋友的婚礼啊。
<archl> 第一次去。
<archl> eexpress: 太繁琐了，都想不到了
<eexpress> 你没这wm。根本感觉不出。
<eexpress> 鼠标流
<eexpress> 带钱去，就是吃喝嘛
<snakehun12012> eexpress:这是什么啊？
<eexpress> 窗口操作方式啊
<snakehun12012> 针对所有xwindow么？
<eexpress> 可以
<snakehun12012> eexpress: 还是针对某个wm？
<eexpress> 只要是ewmh的系统
<archl> 。eexpress 太麻烦了。东西太多了。
<archl> eexpress: 太多了太多了。
<eexpress> 最少操作
<eexpress> 比如切歌曲
<snakehun12012> eexpress: ewmh有什么特点?好么？
<eexpress> ewmh是规范。标准的窗口操作。是标准。
<snakehun12012> 哦 这样啊。。。
<snakehun12012> 懂了
<eexpress> 全要遵循的。只是各种wm支持程度不同。
 * adam8157 把智联和英才上的简历都给清空了, 清净了
<snakehun12012> eexpress: 都有哪些wm支持？我在awesome上试，一个都不好使。
<snakehun12012> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/wm-spec
<kk> snakehun12012,啥网址y freedesktop.org - Specifications/wm-spec
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<snakehun12012> 上面写的所有支持ewmh的wm。
<snakehun12012> 不是广告，你放心。
<eexpress> 是要自己配置成这样。awesome等于没桌面，桌面操作就没了
<tryit> adam8157, 原来准备跳槽呢？
<snakehun12012> 哦，这样啊，要自己添加ewmh.h是么?
<adam8157> tryit: 跳过一次了啊
<tryit> adam8157, 现在不在redhat了？
<adam8157> tryit: 跳到redhat的 去年
<tryit> adam8157, o
<eexpress> 你习惯瓦片了。何必改这样。瓦片的难得改成这样。 snakehun12012
<eexpress> adam8157: 你不是才毕业。去年
<adam8157> eexpress: 我工作三年了...
<adam8157> eexpress: 09年毕业
<snakehun12012> eexpress: 我就是想试试。
<eexpress> 好吧。大前年。第一个工作，不算工作的。 adam8157_away
<eexpress> snakehun12012: 除开你用fvwm。
<adam8157> eexpress: 第一家公司是烂点, 但是学到不少东西
<eexpress> 学了吃喝pd
<tryit> adam8157, 有没有想编写个功能完善的软件来赚钱？
<adam8157> tryit: mei
<snakehun12012> eexpress: 好吧，谢谢。
<tryit> adam8157, 是不是很难？
<adam8157> tryit: bu nan
<eexpress> 骗人的软件，才能挣钱。 tryit
<adam8157> afk
<WhiTeMoOn> 嗯，哈哈
<tryit> eexpress, 何解？
<WhiTeMoOn> 哈哈
<WhiTeMoOn> screen 的确是个好命令
<pentest> 有人嘛
<eexpress> 个人写的软件，除开那些搞病毒杀毒骗人的，不强迫，谁愿意给你钱。 tryit
<tryit> eexpress, 如果做得好了用户很多话，可能会有公司收购
<adam8157> eexpress: mobile app
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 壕，还没买手机呢？
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 买不起...
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 壕莫装...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 刚把智联和英才上的简历都删掉了  (可惜这俩网站没法销号
<eexpress> adam8157: 你去安猪上写一个，看怎么挣钱。无数的免费。
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 为啥？决定以后再也不找工作了？
<eexpress> tryit: 客户很难留的。
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 以后走高端路线
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 啧啧...要去搬砖啦？
<eexpress> 无数app死掉。
<tryit> eexpress, 如果是linux上的开源软件呢？
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 开源，更加没机会了。只能卖服务，你有啥服务？ tryit
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 建议去搞大机...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 你都不想去...
<hamo_slient> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: ibm面试是英语的?
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 有英语部分...
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 再说谁说我不想去搞大机了...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 说说有啥好的先
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 器大活好...
 * hamo_slient 最近发现“器大活好” 可以形容好多gaoji的东西...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 说点具体的
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 不知道呢...还没去我怎么知道...
<adam8157> hamo_slient: nnnd
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 据说大机的底层和一般PC差距非常大，可以去开开眼界...
<Guest91081> 现在有人是在用lubuntu吗？
<hamo_slient> Guest91081: 撸版图？
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 你啥时候面试
<widon> 我按ctrl+alt|+backupspace怎么没用，x没关掉
<widon> 我按ctrl+alt|+backupspace怎么没用，x没关掉
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 周二早上
<widon> ubuntu12.04
<hamo_slient> widon: 这个功能被默认关闭了...
<Guest91081> lxde界面的UBUNTU
<WhiTeMoOn> Guest91081...这个是啥客户端啊
<widon> hamo_slient, 怎么打开啊
<Guest91081> 一个UBUNTU的衍生版
<widon> hamo_slient,
<widon> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<Guest91081> ctrl+alt+backspace不是重启X吗？
<widon> Guest91081, 恩
<Guest91081> 你使用后没反应？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04安装ATI 6950显卡驱动。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387843 我使用的ATI 6950的显卡，本来使用的是开源驱动，某日更新（后悔啊 ）以后，突然发现白屏了。 一气之下换到了ati的官方驱动12.8，噩梦开始了，不停的死机。不停的重装，不停的死机。不是X死机， …
<hamo_slient> widon: http://pastebin.com/zW23EkNe
<pentest> 晕啊，也不说一下，害我直接就注销了
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<Guest91081> 我的lubuntu关机的时候卡在最后的关机画面，不断电源。有谁知道解决的方法吗？
<skraito> hi pentest
<skraito> ni hauw
<pentest> 刚才lubuntu的那位
<pentest> skraito hi skraito
<skraito> hey
<skraito> how are ya
<skraito> i cant speak mandarin
<Guest91081> pentest 你有解决方案？
<pentest> 你怎么关的机？
<pentest> 没有，我是个菜鸟
<Guest91081> 一开始是正常关机
<Guest91081> 然后是poweroff shutdown -p now
<Guest91081> 两个都无效
<Guest91081> 但是我用fedora和redhat都能正常关机 所以我怀疑是系统的问题
<pentest> 不晓得
<Guest91081> 其实我想找一个大神能教我这么关闭那个关机画面
<Guest91081> 我想看看关机的时候 执行栏什么东西
<tryit> Guest91081, init 0
<Guest91081> 我也试过栏
<Guest91081> 结果是显示command not found
 * maplebeats 砸了
<maplebeats> 用SysRq大法
<Guest91081> 这是可以软解的 redhat和fedora能正常执行关机命令 所以只能是系统的问题
<fhmdgxs> 你什么系统
<Guest91081> 不知道有没有人遇到过类似的现象
<pentest> 恩，有道理
<Guest91081> lubuntu 10.04.4
<fhmdgxs> 用的不是root?
<pentest> 我遇到过关机不关电源的
<Guest91081> sudo 执行命令的
<Guest91081> 我就是关机不关电源
<fhmdgxs> 写全路径呢 sudo /sbin/init 0
<Guest91081> 这个可以尝试一下 我试试看
<pentest> 提示 halt 什么什么来着 具体出错信息忘记了
<fhmdgxs> hades__: 还是不行？
<hades__> 好了 试验归来
<hades__> 不行
<hades__> 能关机 还是不关电源
<fhmdgxs> 什么halt -p;poweroff啥结果
<hades__> 一样 能关机不断电源
<pentest> 悲剧
<hades__> 我本着ubuntu长期支持，安装简便  投靠了lubuntu 结果关机这一点悲剧了
<fhmdgxs> hades__: 电源管理的事吧
<hades__> 电源管理吗？
<hades__> 这一点我没想到过
<fhmdgxs> 别的os在同一个机器上行， 那bios设置应该没问题， 是不是kernel module的事呢
<fhmdgxs> 我也不懂 就是乱说
<hades__> 额 好像前几天我把apm和acpi在文件里面改过了
<hades__> 可能不是电源管理的问题
<pentest> acpi
<pentest> 很可能
<hades__> 很可能什么？
<pentest> acpi
<hades__> 网上很多说的是笔记本上出现栏这个问题
<hades__> 不是 我还想说一个笑话
<hades__> 就是我重启是正常的 可是关机就不正常
<pentest> :-)
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • thinkpad E430&E530 sd卡驅動 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387845 請自行下載并安裝 General Information =================== Linux driver for Realtek PCI-Express card reader chip. Build Steps =========== 1) make 2) make install 3) depmod 4) reboot your computer Note: Root privilege is required in step 2 and 3 這應該沒難 …
<zhanshime01> 你们的安桌手机连linux复制文件有问题么
<maplebeats> 没有瓿
<maplebeats> 没有问题
<zhanshime01> 我的sony st25i只能进不能出...
<maplebeats> 格了再来
<fhmdgxs> 写不到手机上？
<kk> maplebeats say: 鏍间簡鍐嶆潵 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * maplebeats kk机器人出问题了啊
<fhmdgxs> kk2了
<zhanshime01> 能,但不能从手机复制出来
<fhmdgxs> 权限问题？
<zhanshime01> 应该不是吧
<hades__> 从终端用CP命令试试看 看有没有什么错误代码
<zhanshime01> 好
<zhanshime01> cp '/run/user/zhanshime/gvfs/usb%3A002,003 上的 gphoto2 挂载/DCIM/100ANDRO/DSC_0010.jpg'  '/home/zhanshime/桌面/未命名文件夹'
<zhanshime01> cp: 无法打开"/run/user/zhanshime/gvfs/usb%3A002,003 上的 gphoto2 挂载/DCIM/100ANDRO/DSC_0010.jpg" 读取数据: 输入/输出错误
<pentest> 千奇百怪阿
<hades__> 问一下你那个安卓的卡是fat格式的吧？
<fhmdgxs> 您能挂的单纯点么
<zhanshime01> 这MTP协议是不是微软的
<zhanshime01> 怎么看格式
<fhmdgxs> mount看一下呗
<lainme> zhanshime01: 有些办法。arch的wiki上有。但我没成功。于是开始拿蓝牙或网络传了
<lainme> zhanshime01: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MTP
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* MTP - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: MTP - ArchWiki
<zhanshime01> 反正我的是很不稳定,常出问题
<zhanshime01> 妹的,网也卡的要死
<zhanshime01> ctm的移动
<fhmdgxs> 我曾经遇到个很奇怪的事， 把kindle 3连上rhel， 然后kindle 3再也开不了机了
<zhanshime01> ...怎么解决的
<fhmdgxs> 恢复出厂设置。。
<skraito> hi guys i publish a top notch music for free http://0x71.org/Music
<kk> skraito,啥网址y Index of /Music
<zhanshime01> 之后连有问题没
<fhmdgxs> 之后就用windows呗
<fhmdgxs> 然后一怒之下就出掉了 换了个nook
<zhanshime01> fhmdgxs:一连rhel就死??
<fhmdgxs> 当时貌似能看一下里面是什么东西， 拔下来之后就完蛋了
<binker> 到底 还要不要重装系统
<binker> 纠结中
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • Debian6支持到哪一年？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387853 Unbuntu的支持年限好像各版本都有明确年限，那么Debian呢？Debian6呢？哪位知道请说一下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 artflight — 2012-09-23 22:48
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<wzssyqa> pityonline: hi
<pityonline> wzssyqa: hi
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我还以为又掉线了呢
<wzssyqa> pityonline: mba 用着咋样？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 目前感觉性能方面不错，就是要习惯一下
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 待机近 8 小时
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 就是开机之后，放那，不操作8小时？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 基本上一直在上网
<wzssyqa> 放腿上烫腿麻？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 不烫，温乎的
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 接口呢
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 啥接口？
<wzssyqa> usb，网线之类的
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 有两个 USB 接口，没有网线接口
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 续航时间好诱人
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我估计不看电影或 flash 视频待机七小时差不多
<binker> 都在干嘛呢？
<binker> 静悄悄的
<maplebeats> binker: 看火影
<binker>   O
<binker> 火影是看不完的吧？
<binker> 还有海贼王
<maplebeats> 明天去笔试，软件测试这个是干什么的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 有钱人
<gebjgd> pityonline: mba
<pityonline> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> pityonline: 多少米?
<pityonline> gebjgd: 8099
<gebjgd> pityonline: 升职了?
<gebjgd> pityonline: 还是怎么了 这么贵的破本子都买了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 为什么不买台式机
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没啊，还失业呢
<pityonline> gebjgd: 居无定所啊
<pityonline> gebjgd: 总不能抗一台大机器搬家吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 不能理解了 为什么不买个台式机 你又不是天天搬家
<gebjgd> pityonline: 要是出差的多的话 不如买个好的ultrabook
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我情况不稳定，不会天天坐在家里用
<pityonline> gebjgd: 哈哈，喜欢 air
<pityonline> gebjgd: 看来我买个电脑都成了新闻了……
<piggybox> pityonline: gebjgd是专业果黑啊
<pityonline> piggybox: lol
<gebjgd> pityonline: piggybox 专业果黑撸过
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我是觉得苹果的不值
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我觉得还行
<piggybox> gebjgd: thinkpad X carbon也不便宜啊
<ofan> iphone 5貌似很火爆
<gebjgd> thinkpad x 真是有钱人
<gebjgd> 我连想都不敢想的
<piggybox> gebjgd: 即使Dell的Ultrabook和X carbon同配置的也没便宜多少。这东西就这个价
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以我这个穷人在用200欧的上网本
<ofan> gebjgd: 200欧的不错了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的更贵好不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 出了一个qtqq
<gebjgd> ofan: 看起来不错
<ofan> gebjgd: qq？
<gebjgd> ofan: qq
<gebjgd> ofan: 是的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用毛qq
<gebjgd> ofan: 用啊 和国内的人聊天
<ofan> gebjgd: 没意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 有意思啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 看看国内人的想法啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥想法
<gebjgd> ofan: 所有想法
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都变德国老了，还关心国内干啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 还没变呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 没什么区别
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 感觉不一样
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥感觉，还是天朝人民？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩那
<ofan> 我现在连国内新闻都不看了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你比我还决绝
<Relaed> 居然还有人醒着
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 没意思啊 离那么远，关心了有什么用
<gebjgd> ofan: 坚定你不回兲朝的决心啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那倒不一定
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不坚定? 美食 民主
<ofan> gebjgd: 美食？？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的都是反话
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒看出來
<cleamoon> ge
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我觉得
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我觉得中国还真有美食
<kk>  06:22
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chromium中的flash显示效果异常,firefox就没问题,这个是?(能显示,只是效果异常) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448974 chromium中的flash显示效果异常,firefox就没问题,这个是?(能显示,只是效果异常) chromium中的效果图如下: chromium.png firefox就没有此问题,问题网页是百度知道的首页 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子
<^k^> ─> — 2013-09-16 4:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • setting中找不到language的选项，快捷键无法唤出中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448976 <img src="http://d.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D550%3Bq%3D90%3Bc%3Dxiangce%2C100%2C100/sign=e34375e7377adab439d01b46bbefc221/8718367ada
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统崩溃……求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448975 ubuntu13桌面图标消失……只有背景能看到……鼠标不能试用……是什么原因？解决方法是甚么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 spring summy — 2013-09-16 8:21
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 我用root 用户装了qt5.1.1后重启无法录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448978 输入密码正确，但又回到了登录界面 我该怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 daliugo — 2013-09-16 9:27
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<freeflying> cherrot, wechat的朋友圈不能直接发信息啊
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 工控主机串口编程的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448980 我自己的机器装的是ubuntu12.04 工控主机是Atom D525 xp linux 都能装 我装的debian 7 我现在想通过串口 用minicom 或者 ckermit 连接到工控的主机上 能显示对面命令行就行 在debian上怎么怎么设置 现在连上是一点反映都没有 谢谢各位 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 Banio — 2013-09-16 10:08
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 感觉最近没有啥想要照相的感觉了。见识太少了。
<cherrot> jiero,  所以还是拍人好些
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。翻拍么？
<jiero> cherrot: 你有拍多少同事？
<cherrot> jiero, 一次也没有
<cherrot> jiero, 新手啊 哪敢贸然拍照。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。不进步。
<jiero> cherrot: 对精子拍自己呗
<jiero> 练习。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 镜子。。。
<jiero> 那个为什么会排第一啊。。。
<jiero> 而且静子竟然第三。。。rime怎么搞的。。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • startx error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448982 Quote: #>startx Failed to execute process '/usr/bin/startx'. Reason: exec: Exec format error The file 'usr/bin/startx' is marked as an executable but could not be run by the operating system 肿么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 lethe — 2013-09-16 10:25
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • whosthere http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448983 Quote: Add the needed PPAs: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:m-gehre:ppa $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa Update the system and install Whosthere: $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install telepathy-whosthere whosthere To run the app, press ALT + F2 a
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu启动后停在logo画面，无法进入登录界面，但可以进命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448984 请教各位是什么问题，可以一起讨论下 症状如下： 装了一个开源的网管软件libnetconf,没有改任何配置文件，就对软件configure 再make 之后就成这样了，系统可以进到logo画面，还有五个点的进度条，然后
<^k^> ─> 就停在那 但是可以进到命令行 我在命令行下试startx，过几分钟进入一个畸形的ubuntu13.04界面，显然不对 这 …
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁有IBM SPSS Statistics v21 or v20 for linux的安装包呢，google baidu没找到
<jiero> IBM有
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_here> freeflying: iMadper|Busy http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142977
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Arc'teryx 始祖鸟 秋冬透气速干抓绒保暖夹克 _Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper|Busy> gf
<gfrog_here> freeflying: iMadper|Busy 这价格真心赞啊
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here:女装?
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: 给你女王买吧?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 来帮我看看一个5596的配置
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Busy: 哦，擦，光看价格了，没注意是女款。
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 給我娘買
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: 我记得早上看的时候, 是女装来的... 而且只有小红才是这个价格
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 體檢歸來
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不懂nxos啊，只能大概瞅瞅
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 恩, 只有xs才是这个价格
<jusss> nettalk不错
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 还能活多久?
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo，被萌系护士娘爱抚了木有？ lol
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 在你之後挂，放心
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6113330/
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 護士太忙了，都沒空理我
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 本来我也不担心嘛~
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，这里头带密码的，乃就这么贴。。
 * iMadper|Busy 速去拷贝密码
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那你也要能访问 switch 啊
<huntxu> 已全文保存
<iMadper|Busy> 啊嘞, 内网的呀... 有密码也没用...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看哪部分？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 内部的你现在又访问不了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看看stp
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 总之不大好
<jusss> 新宋体， 好看
<jusss> 字体感觉比幼圆 雅黑好
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:15 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没啥配置啊，就两句，一个是no spanning-tree vlan 2-3967,4048-4093，一个是在那个port-channel上设置port type
<zhangshaojun> 大家好。
<^k^> zhangshaojun:点点点.  11:16 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其他的都是默认的了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 你得小窗给我讲讲拓扑，这个5596都连到啥地方了。
<jiero> huntxu: 护士竟然能忽略你？
 * gfrog_here nxos难道默认开stp？
 * gfrog_here afk
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我覺得stp是需要默認打開的
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
 * jiero 冲 gfrog_here 吐泡泡
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我也不知道，switch我们碰不到
<jusss> nettalk 不错
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt
<jusss> 但是这个自动补全。。
<goodboy> 什么是stp
<^k^> goodboy: define:stp |STP|® Fuel Additives - Clean Engine Deposits, Fuel System Treatment & Cleaners To Improve Performance & Fuel Efficiency.
<jusss> 什么是smtp
<^k^> jusss: define:smtp |Simple Mail Transfer Protocol| (|SMTP|) is an Internet standard for electronic mail ( e-mail) transmission across Internet Protocol (IP) networks. |SMTP| was first |...|
<jusss> alvin_rxg ,
<jusss> alvin_rxg 你的bot呢
<goodboy> 什么是jusss
<^k^> goodboy: define:jusss Feb 3, 2010 |...| |Jusss| watch its funny ! Jazzmin Mccauley·3 videos. SubscribeSubscribed Unsubscribe. Subscription preferences. Loading... Loading icon |...|
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，这个。。。 那连接上端交换机的就是那个port-channel100呗？
 * gfrog_here 查下nxos的stp怎么配置去
<gfrog_here> freeflying_away: 真心得去学学nxos了。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: happyaron 明年一起报DC的培训班儿吧。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: DC是什麽，看起來很好吃的樣子
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 直流电源
<eexpress> dish clean
<zhangshaojun> quit
<zhangshaojun> ls
<zhangshaojun> exit
<jusss_> test
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  11:52 
<jusss_> jusss: test
<jusss_> quassel也不错
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助大神啊！！编译android源码总是提示 错误41 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448987 如题，我的错误代码： target Java: framework (/home/wangrl/android/system/out/target/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/framework_intermediates/classes) frameworks/base/telephony/java/android/telephony/NeighboringCellInfo.java:149: case 标签重复 case NETWORK_TYPE_HSPA: ^ 注意：
<jiero> gfrog_here: 我以为是Digital Camera
<jusss> f
<jusss> f
<jiero> onlylove:  http://www.ti.com/product/tpa6130a2 这种东西是不是音频芯片？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Audio - Headphone Amplifier - TPA6130A2 - TI.com
<onlylove> jiero: 这放大器吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 和你说的音频芯片不一样？
<onlylove> jiero: 我不知道啊，我在ti上班，但是我不做芯片设计，而且我上班的地方做电源芯片的
<jusss> test
<onlylove> jiero: 我说的音频芯片是解码芯片
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:22 
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。新一代的不是软件解码么？
 * jusss .
<jusss> quassel 有人用没
<jiero> onlylove: http://tuomas.kulve.fi/blog/2009/11/07/n900-battery-duration-ogg-vs-mp3/ 这是我目前用同型号手机的评测。好像都是软件解码。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ n900 Battery Duration: Ogg vs. MP3 – Tuomas Kulve
<huntxu> jiero: 你有多重
<jiero> huntxu: 现在65KG了
<jiero> huntxu: 我觉得
<huntxu> jiero: 你哪來這麽多肉
<jiero> huntxu: 我下半身比上半身重
<jusss> 我80KG算重吗
<jiero> huntxu: 以前就是，上半身不运动
<huntxu> jiero: 我要立志增肥。。。
<onlylove> jiero: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1898399238
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 关于Iphone 4，4S和Ipod touch 4的音频解码芯片。。_耳机吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> huntxu: 你多少？还要增肥
<huntxu> jusss: 54kg...
<onlylove> jiero: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/0b94547302768e9951e7389c.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 主流MP3解码芯片详解_百度文库
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 每天晚上啤酒烤串儿，吃完就睡。 一个月就肥
<huntxu> gfrog_here: “健康”增肥法
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 早餐午餐正常吃。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我連牛奶都喝的low fat
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 早餐我覺得是需要吃了
 * huntxu lunch
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 减脂的虽然便宜，但是木营养
<onlylove> jiero: 这东西就像显卡的解码器一样的
<onlylove> jiero: 软解可以，但是耗费cpu
<jiero> onlylove: 好像那个真的没有。
<onlylove> jiero: 真没有就是集成在cpu里面
<jiero> onlylove: 说的就是没有的话就软解哈。
<jiero> onlylove: 能硬接 flac的不多吧。
<onlylove> jiero: flac当然是软解
<onlylove> jiero: 你打电话也要软解么
<jiero> onlylove: 结果 flac mp3 ogg播放时间相当。
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。这手机恐怕电话也是软解
<onlylove> jiero: 不要光看你那一个手机
<onlylove> jiero: n900不是音乐机
<onlylove> jiero: 看看他们拆的sony的机器
<jiero> onlylove: 我在想多数手机不会把硬件细节公开那么多，都要手拆
<onlylove> jiero: 肯定啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你当手机开源硬件啊
<jiero> onlylove: 不了解了。
<onlylove> jiero: 手机制造厂商没有义务公开他们的版图设计，那属于商业机密
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯嗯。就像建筑师一样。
<glitchUTH> CyrusYzGTt .
<glitchUTH> 有人吗
<^k^> glitchUTH:点点点.  13:01 
<iMadper|Busy> ...
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:08 
<jusss> .
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:15 
<jusss> ThrashIRC Nettalk Quassel HydraIRC, 感觉Quassel不错
<edo_y> ^k^ 过来让我抱抱
<^k^> edo_y, 哪里让你拥抱吗？  13:30 
<edo_y> ^k^ 我要埋胸~> <
<^k^> edo_y, 我要成为比人类还聪明。  13:31 
<edo_y> ^k^ 不，你是笨蛋~~~
<^k^> edo_y, 我听到你..  13:32 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077Q4WT0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0077Q4WT0&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: 2XU Women's Elite Run Jacket, Dusk/Fire, Medium: Clothing
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 压缩衣？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还是女款。。。
<freeflying> 不是
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过确实是女款，lol
<freeflying> 嗯，价格真心好啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 昨儿给你的那视频不错啊，值得看
<zodiac1111_> kk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu系统，我终于找到组织了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448991 我接触Linux、ubuntu也很久了。。但没有深入研究，每次遇到问题都无法解决。现在很多人都在用，也有专业论坛，现在可以好好利用学习一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 896677374 — 2013-09-16 13:35
<iIlL10Oo> 这字体还行不? http://snag.gy/me9p6.jpg
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 只要能正常顯示你的nick的字體都是好字體
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 对
<pewu> iIlL10Oo: 感觉像fixedsys……
<iIlL10Oo> pewu: 嗯,我用 fontforge 修改了一下
<pewu> 边缘是不是有点问题
<iIlL10Oo> pewu: 是有点
<gfrog_here> freeflying: huntxu http://info.vmware.com/content/APAC_CN_vForum_Registration?xyz=CVMWR000031103648&src=em_13Q3VMW_23216_APAC_CN_vForum_Em1&elq=08eae009d8c14236a6f96af39884a170
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://info.vmware.com/content/APAC_CN_vForum_Registration?xyz=CVMWR000031103648&src=em_13Q3VMW_23216_APAC_CN_vForum_Em1&elq=08eae009d8c14236a6f96af39884a170 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 骑车那个？ 还木来得及。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: GFROG@GFROG.NET
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 這是什麽玩意
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我的邮箱。 lol
<huntxu> 為什麽你的郵箱會出現在表裏 =.= gfrog_here
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我从邮箱里直接复制的链接，大概链接就带。
<edo_y> 这个是什么呀~
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 來個在線的就行了吧
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 现场的有羊毛可薅嘛
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 乃以前在紅旗呆過嘛？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 必须没有
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 免費進場就行，偶沒有西服這種高端服飾
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 酒水任飲lol
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 请问dota2的游戏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448992 我安装的是ElementrayOS 美化版的ubuntu。安装steam下载了dota2，提示缺少amd的显卡驱动。我从amd官网下载驱动安装后能够启动游戏了。但是画面是黑的。按住alt+tab切出，有小的窗口，窗口标题是dota-opengl。那个小窗口有画面，甚至还是动态的
<^k^> ─> 。也就是说能够渲染，只是进入游戏全屏，不能渲染。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aboelf — 2013-09-16 14:05
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这种会哪需要西服。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 人山人海，你穿啥进去都不会有人有意见。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我覺得我就只適合參加在線版
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 爱酷学习网增加了分类导航，求建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448993 经过几天的努力，终于给爱酷学习网（http://www.icoolxue.com）加上了分类导航，不知道合不合大家的胃口，求建议！ PS：爱酷学习网是一个全面的视频教程网站，有各类计算机类视频如Java/C/C++/Android/Hiberante等等 爱酷学习网与你的
<^k^> ─> 学习同在 : 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-09-16 14:34
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 沒rawhide也好意思說在用fedora
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 是啊，突然就累觉不爱了。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 马上扔一个进lxc
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 主席真是安逸，遁了
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<eexpress> 噶嘛
<gfrog_here> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 神哪天来帝都啊？
<eexpress> 周3
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 这周三？ 哪天走？
<eexpress> 破 iMadper|Busy 不出来。nnnnd
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: ee...
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 啊，那还能见到乃，我周四撤退
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 晚上走，不搞基。
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 找我干啥?
<eexpress> gfrog_here: 去哪里啊
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 我去吃你。好吧
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 杭州
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 最近颇为不顺呀... 你来请我吃饭就最好了
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 啥地方去当ceo?
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 额，晚上就走，难道来帝都就为蹭饭？
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 乃要来北京?
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 好吧。你请我按摩
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 去杭州玩儿啊。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: ...
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 按摩, 我都没去过诶
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 你口中的按摩, 就是正经的只按摩, 还是那种挂羊头卖狗肉的?
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 我很好奇...
 * gfrog_here 看着离职checklist发愁，manager不在这玩意找谁签字去。
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 正经的啊。你以为想那些大V的那种？
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 我不知道嘛...
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 去杭州结婚？
<gfrog_here> eexpress: e神乃好这口儿？
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 还可爱哦
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 我都结婚好多年了。
<eexpress> gfrog_here: 也不好，只是带 iMadper|Busy 去体验
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 什么还可爱?
<eexpress> gfrog_here: 乐乐都2道了。你也可以嘛
<iMadper|Busy> .... eexpress 乃这...
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 啧啧，神对帝都按摩市场很熟悉啊。
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 你啊。可爱。
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 我又不是博士。。
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: :-)
<eexpress> 不熟悉。
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 蛋蛋答应中午请客，你请早餐吧。
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 这么便宜我?
<eexpress> 是啊
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 球蹭饭。 cc iMadper|Busy
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 我没问题呀, 别太早就行, 我家远
<eexpress> 要不，我周2晚上过来，你请夜宵？ iMadper|Busy
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 不行, 吃了宵夜我就回不了家了... 太晚没地铁了
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: 应该等过一两个月你请吧?
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Busy: 乃不是要请神吃饭么？
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 也是，帝都的基情太多。我也不敢晚上过去。
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: lol ~ 你旧情太多?
<eexpress> ，
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: ... ... 乃好意思的话, 就来吧...
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Busy: ...
 * gfrog_here 找点喝的。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: 有钱人, 来蹭我这个穷鬼的饭... 口亨!
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 恩。你多找一个人，让他不好意思要你出钱
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: 那就只有 adam了, 不过他都请午饭了
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: .. 就找 gfrog_away嘛
<iMadper|Busy> eexpress: lol~
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Busy: 。。。
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 乃啥行程？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 土壕土壕你要请神吃饭嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: eexpress 过来是公款吃喝, 还用得着我?
<gfrog_here> eexpress: adam8157 唉由喂，公款吃喝那就北京饭店吧。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你说呢
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥公款。出差的地方又不是帝都。是廊坊。
<adam8157> eexpress: ... 廊坊...
<chenxiongfei> 啥，你们？
<eexpress> 不能报销的
<chenxiongfei> 请我们吃饭？
<adam8157> eexpress: 把崽崽带来撒
<eexpress> 。。开会。让崽崽在边上玩？
<chenxiongfei> 你们都认识还是？
<adam8157> eexpress: 可以啊
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Black Sabbath - Country Girl
<eexpress> 带家属上班，是要开除的。lol
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 廊坊，离帝都就20分钟啊。
<chenxiongfei> wow! 我一来，就听说你们请吃饭
<eexpress> 不止呢
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 把崽崽扔壕基铛那里。
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 高铁就20分钟啦。
<eexpress> 怕带坏
<adam8157> 嗯, 我来调教一下
<eexpress> 额。有高铁？
<gfrog_here> eexpress: ...正经的北京后花园
<eexpress> adam8157: 学会猛败家？
<adam8157> eexpress: 你见我我败家?
<eexpress> 炒股就是败家嘛。
<eexpress> gfrog_here: 你说是不
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 炒股怎么叫败家。
<eexpress> 额。问错人了。
<eexpress> iMadper|Busy: 你来说
<adam8157> eexpress: 我是赚得...
<eexpress> adam8157: 我崽崽好钱哦。你能带得他开心？
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 号称钱迷子
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 传统摇滚蛋
<eexpress> 酷胖
 * adam8157 
 * adam8157 The Who - Pinball Wizard
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 快把乃家崽崽带来玩儿吧。
<eexpress> 怕。怕学坏
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 叫铛铛叔教坏他，lol
<eexpress> 蛋蛋还好。怕蛤蟆嫉妒。
<chenxiongfei> lol
<adam8157> ...
 * bluezd sigh ... 人来人往啊
<eexpress> 不撸出现了
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: Tom?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: bingo
<gfrog_here> bluezd: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 过去之后正经用这个?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog_here: Tom, 你好
<gfrog_here> ad
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<huntxu> 我一看到有tom，就想回個hello Tom, I am Jerry gfrog_here adam8157
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ....
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: huntxu 其实, 真有个jerry
<jiero> which jerry?
<jiero> who Tom?
<if_else> linux 下可有比较好的用曲线实时展示磁盘读写的程序，类似监控那种。
<jiero> if_else: 自己绘图？
<if_else> jiero: 不是吧，我想偷懒。
<jiero> 实时数据变图了？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: good luck
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: tom 遇到 jerry 凶多吉少啊
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ....
<jiero> gfrog_here: 耗子为之。
<jiero> 呃。好吃的月饼。
<jiero> 很少碰到啊。半斤月饼1升水这样吃。不知道能连续吃多少
 * adam8157 谁送我两斤莲蓉蛋黄月饼
 * bluezd 我要韭菜鸡蛋的
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋破了，补充蛋黄？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求一个命令。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448994 一个命令得到空闲内存占总内存的百分比。 空闲内存: Code: free |tail -n 1 |awk '{print $4} 总内存: Code: free |tail -n 1 |awk '{print $2}' 如何一个命令得到值？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2013-09-16 15:44
<jiero> 算了。
<eexpress> 居然喜欢吃月饼，我就吃了半个。家里7，8盒
<eexpress> 带点去？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我要莲蓉蛋黄的!
<eexpress> 这么讲究。我都没仔细看过，那么多种分不清
 * eexpress 记得崽崽也喜欢吃蛋黄的。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 阿姨手好快
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥快。
<huntxu> adam8157: 雙黃
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 回帖...
<eexpress> 哦。也不快
<eexpress> 碰巧看到
<huntxu> adam8157: 上家公司不愁月餅，現在根本沒有，落差好大
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 快，且说废话
<eexpress> 。。。
<eexpress> 啥帖子呢
<MeaCulpa> 小k刚才贴过来的
<eexpress> 我回了好久，小K才贴的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: o... 我不知道了~~
<eexpress> 如何一个命令得到值？他不是要取得值嘛。
<eexpress> icook: 你是谁
<eexpress> 是那泰国人妖不。
<icook> eexpress: 干嘛/
<eexpress> 看来不像。
<icook> eexpress: 擦
<bluezd> adam8157: 推荐一个 usb 声卡
<adam8157> bluezd: 你要那个干啥
<eexpress> 估计是搞一拖二。
<eexpress> usb全套
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: -_-!
<bluezd> adam8157: 家里台式机用, 家里那个貌似是坏了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 一拖二，可以打前
<eexpress> q3
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 我曾经给别人买过一个拆掉罗技耳机芯片组成的usb声卡
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 《Linux运维趋势》iOS电子版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448995 《Linux运维趋势》iOS电子版上线了，Linux的高级维护技术都在精彩期刊内： https://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/linux-m ... ?mt=8&ls=1 统计信息: 发表于 由 alanpeng — 2013-09-16 15:44
<adam8157> 智者千虑必有一失 =,=
<adam8157> bluezd: 你家里声卡坏了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 好象是,不确定,视频的时候听不见,还得搞个麦克风
<adam8157> bluezd: 台式机哪里有麦克风啦! 肯定得自己搞麦克风
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊,插上也听不见
<adam8157> bluezd: 插后头的接口也不行?
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩, 所有的都试了,都不行, 音箱啥的没问题
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 真心覺得fedora應該搞成和arch一樣的rolling
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 乃中秋过来，那我买些云腿月饼大家分？ cc adam8157 bluezd huntxu
<bluezd> 也可能是我的那个耳机的麦克风坏了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不能啦，fedora要配合RHEL发布的。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: rolling之后RHEL怎么选包儿？ lol
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我要五仁的
<adam8157> huntxu: 渣
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我要韭菜鸡蛋的
<jiero> gfrog_here: 我要巧克力的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 。。。 乃广东人还吃五仁？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 你直接下楼兰州拉面吧。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 五仁称王
<gfrog_here> jiero: 你被忽略了。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 嗯。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 或者三鲜的
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 五仁不是粵式的麽
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 你吃水饺嘛？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 要不要来点西红柿鸡蛋？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 其實我只要是粵式月餅我都吃，其他都不喜歡 =.=
<bluezd> adam8157: 买个麦克风回去试试, 如果还不好用就是声卡的问题了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 是嘛？ 粤式难道不是椰蓉神马的？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 最喜歡的是我家那的潮式月餅哦
<jiero> 五仁月饼本是广式月饼中最为经典的一个品种，因馅中有杏仁、桃仁、花生仁、麻仁和瓜子仁而得名
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 你家是潮式的？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 雙黃蓮蓉吧
<gfrog_here> huntxu: .
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我最喜欢吃蛋黄的月饼
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 是的，吃潮式月餅加功夫茶
 * gfrog_here 看来云腿月饼没销路了。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我对面坐着的那个少年是汕头人。。
<eexpress> 我要噶嘛腿月饼。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 小時候不懂得欣賞，覺得潮式的不好吃
<gebjgd> Pudge: 操  又有中国人给国人丢脸
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 後來才發現和茶簡直絕配。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 卢浮宫门票
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 因為放了豬油估計
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 据说月饼非常不健康，高油高糖高脂肪
 * gfrog_here 说起来，哪个节日食品是健康的呢？ 汤圆里也是高糖
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 饿死节是健康的
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 所以才有功夫茶一起啊。。
 * gfrog_here 粽子，肉馅的一样高脂肪，还有粘糖吃的。
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 好吧，汉族人还没这节日。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃都吃下去了，喝茶也一样吸收。
<adam8157> bluezd: 罗技C210摄像头 握力器 健腹轮 煮蛋器 毛球修剪器 Nokia charger
<adam8157> bluezd: huntxu gfrog_here ^^ 以上物品赠送
<adam8157> bluezd: 那个摄像头很高级, 高清, 带麦克风
<huntxu> adam8157: 要煮蛋器和攝像頭
<gfrog_here> adam8157: bluezd 也是赠送的嘛？
<huntxu> adam8157: 乃搬家？
<adam8157> g
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要摄像头
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不撸送你了
<huntxu> bluezd: 你慢了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: charger是usb的不？ 我拿着去薅水果的充电器
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 是
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要摄像头！！！！！
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 扔过来吧。
<edo_y> 煮蛋器是什么。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd gfrog_here 怎么给你们?
<huntxu> adam8157: 到付快遞lol
<gfrog_here> edo_y: adam8157 洗澡用的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我自取
<bluezd> adam8157: 自取
<adam8157> huntxu: 擦 还得打包
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道乃要回家remote？
<edo_y> gfrog-here 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 就兩個
<adam8157> huntxu: 我嫌东西多
<huntxu> 真是壕
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 或者不撸取的时候帮我拿过来也行
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的攝像頭還是好幾年前一個不知名的玩意
<huntxu> adam8157: 30w像素。。。
 * adam8157 剩下的呢? 谁要
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃的230，键盘左下角和右下角按下去晃嘛？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我还要 timbuk2
<adam8157> bluezd: 滚粗
<edo_y> 你们住的那么近么……
 * gfrog_here C210我给我爹买过一个，效果确实不错。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> huntxu: 你不能自取啊, 我把煮蛋器给你留着 方便的时候再说
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 神来帝都乃不来一起面基嘛？
<huntxu> 好吧
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 神帶仔仔來，就去
<bluezd> huntxu: 你在哪里啊 ?
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 揍他兩拳
<eexpress> huntxu: 丫丫的。死嘘嘘。这么毒。
<eexpress> 被我看到了
<huntxu> bluezd: 我當然是在地鐵站人流量最多的宇宙中心啦
<jiero> eexpress: 打孩子不好。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 早上出門早，到這邊下地鐵差點被擠回去
<bluezd> huntxu: 五道口 ?
<eexpress> jiero: 看清楚了。是 huntxu
<huntxu> 鈴響時才努力的擠下來了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你跳哪里去了?
<huntxu> bluezd: 五道口地鐵人流又不多
<jiero> huntxu: 挤下来了？？
<bluezd> huntxu: 但是宇宙中心啊
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃竟然跑到了我大五道口？！
<huntxu> jiero: 擠下地鐵
<huntxu> bluezd: gfrog_here 那是偽宇宙中心啊
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 13号线在五道口真没多少人啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 。总感觉那个词汇就好象掉到轨道上去了。。
<cherrot> huntxu, 宇宙中心欢迎你
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 那是哪儿？ 西二旗？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 帝都地理小博士
<edo_y> 你们住的那么近么…
<edo_y> 原来你们都在帝都啊
<edo_y> huntxu 哪里是宇宙中心？
<huntxu> edo_y: ^^^^^
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 真是西二旗啊，那是够杯具，离站台边儿远点。 lol
 * cherrot 西二旗那可是在youtube上吓哭了外国人的地铁站
<freeflying> cherrot, 乃来看看东京地铁，丝毫不输给我们
<adam8157> bluezd: list里头还有啥? 哪天碰头?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: bluezd 有八卦。
<bluezd> adam8157: 没啥了，今天或者明天吧，后天没时间了就
<gfrog_here> adam8157: Eric走了呢。
<adam8157> bluezd: 回家?
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，后天 Z-stream -> home
<adam8157> bluezd: 附赠个握力器, 在帮gfrog带个charger
<cherrot> freeflying, 貌似他们更恐怖 脸贴到玻璃上那种
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天呗, 后天还能把charger给gfrog
<freeflying> cherrot, 他们更恐怖的是男人穿得大抵差不多，败衬衫，黑裤子，没什么声音，你只能听到咚咚的脚步声
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我那个不着急，我十一之后找你拿，哈哈
<adam8157> ...
<freeflying> 齐刷刷的
<bluezd> adam8157: no problem, 再附赠个 timbuk2，装包里，一起拿走，多方便
<adam8157> bluezd: 滚粗
<bluezd> adam8157: 明天行
<adam8157> bluezd: 跟哪碰头? 顺便吃点便饭
<bluezd> adam8157: 新中关 ?
<yingfei> 帝都。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 可以啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 你明天有课?
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕，你又搞了timbuk啊
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> freeflying: 就一个
<edo_y> 你们要面基么
<huntxu> freeflying: 東京地鐵秩序好吧。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 西二旗連下車都困難啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有，只剩一课时了，不想上了，今天有课
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 准备退掉45/1.7, 换17/1.8
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这货没法扫街
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 退？ 乃刚买的啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，确实有点长。 不过17可能稍短了一点
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊，上个礼拜买的，1个月内都能退
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 17等效34啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 霓虹国太爽了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 除了天朝都可以吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 今晚也行, 我就住海淀黄庄
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啧啧，原来m4/3是这样子的。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 看你
<bluezd> adam8157: 明天吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, aspc的也差不多啊
<adam8157> bluezd: OK
<gfrog_here> freeflying: aspc的17就很短了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 所以建议你上rx1
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 17的至少很便携
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 套头上的变焦也可以用
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看来我找40/2.8挂机的计划可能也得改改。为毛佳能木有24/28的饼干头呢。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: rx1快20k了啊，这货太烧了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你还是搞全幅啊
<imtxc> 早啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 全幅烧胶片，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过确实，现在这么全幅这么贵，不如玩胶片得了
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 胶片唯一不好的是你越来越找不到地方冲洗了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 就是，有那么贵的底，能买一大把胶片了。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 怎么了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 打招呼
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 。。。。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: momo
 * imtxc 请妹子吃饭团购是不是不像话。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 头几次千万别
<edo_y> 我还没坐过那一站……有这么恐怖么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是自己的妹子，就不能团购，如果是自己的妹子了，就是她找u团购了。。
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 笑你妹?
 * gfrog_here 啊，对了，预订明天的团购去。
<iMadper> imtxc: 乐啥呢?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 无所谓, 妹子都不在乎的
<palomino|working> ?_? 团购妹子?
<iMadper> palomino|working: lol~
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 妹子会在乎你是不是团购的嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 乃团了什么？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我楼下的小饭店儿。
<iMadper> imtxc: 妹子想跟你多待一会儿, 是不是团购都不重要. 要是不想跟你多待, 压根儿就不跟你去吃, 是不是团购也不重要
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 楼下小饭店还能团啊，赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要拆了
<edo_y> +1 团购根本不重要 重要的是她究竟跟没跟你去
<cherrot> iMadper, 人艰不拆啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<cherrot> imtxc, 么么哒
<imtxc> cherrot: 帮个忙
<cherrot> imtxc, 什么忙
<imtxc> cherrot: 去贵司的服务器上，把我一个 qq 号码的所有聊天记录清了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: cherrot 么么哒不是滚床单专用暗号嘛？
<imtxc> cherrot: 最好能把对方那边的所有记录也清除了
<cherrot> imtxc, 我司对你的聊天记录不感兴趣
 * gfrog_here 又开无聊的会，擦。
<imtxc> cherrot: 有人感兴趣
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没拆呀
<cherrot> imtxc, 要是你漫游了 删了就行了
<imtxc> cherrot: 服务器上有么
<cherrot> imtxc, 对方的属于对方的财产
<cherrot> imtxc, 不存
<iMadper> cherrot: imtxc 的处境不知比我好多少呀, 不信你问问他就知道了
<imtxc> cherrot: JC 要调跃呢
<imtxc> cherrot: JC 要看呢
<cherrot> imtxc, 会存最近一段时间的 过期删除
<imtxc> cherrot: 最近是多近
<cherrot> imtxc, 这个不了解，但我想要看的确是能看的
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦
<cherrot> imtxc, 木有办法。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: ......................
<imtxc> cherrot: 那人家肯定也可以看到了
<cherrot> imtxc, 没证据  但别傻了 想想就知道
<imtxc> cherrot: 没什么证据
<cherrot> imtxc, JC要看  难道你不给看？还想不想混了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我删了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我把别人的也删了
<cherrot> imtxc, 删了就没了  按官方解释来看
<imtxc> cherrot: 他们会从服务器上看啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 我知道的不比你多
<imtxc> cherrot: 我一直以为他们有一个什么号码，输入任何的 qq 号码就能看所有的记录
<cherrot> imtxc, 没这么弱 不然我司早倒闭了
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃司不给人提供方便？
 * imtxc 估计我的事儿不至于他们去 tx 要记录
<edo_y> imtxc 有这种功能么………………
<cherrot> imtxc, 我不比你知道更多
<imtxc> edo_y: 肯定有啊
<edo_y> imtxc 好可怕QAQ…
<imtxc> edo_y: 动不动听说网 。。。&^(*&*^ 监 传唤人的
<cherrot> imtxc, 以后这种奇葩要求就不用说了。。我又不是麻花疼
<edo_y> imtxc QAQ
<imtxc> cherrot: 那帮我下载 q 币吧
<sjd_zeus> 网管在不？给我下载点Q币用用
<gebjgd> q币能干吗？
<imtxc> g
<imtxc> gebjgd: 玩游戏啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 买游戏道具啊，然后就能给游戏里面的妹子买东西啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不玩游戏呢
<edo_y> 泡腾讯游戏的妹子还不如去泡剑三的妹子
<imtxc> 社保断了一个月啥后果。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 玩游戏的能有几个好妹子呀
<sjd_zeus> 没啥后果
<sjd_zeus> 是累积的
<yingfei> 炫斗之王
<imtxc> 那就是前面一年连续的算白缴了么
<sjd_zeus> 玩mud的妹子才是女神级的
 * bluezd 怎么能让一个妹子永远的记住你 ?
<sjd_zeus> 社保是算累积的
<sjd_zeus> 而且你也可以补交
<gebjgd> bluezd: 成为她的第一个
<slucx`> huntxu: 请教个问题，线程锁初始化失败的话，线程lock会怎样？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我现在玩得游戏有好多洋人妹子...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 陆瑟情节
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 啥游戏呀
<bluezd> gebjgd: 怎么能成为她的第一个 ?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 鲁瑟路过
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 支持Linux不？
<gebjgd> bluezd: 学校长 从娃娃抓起
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪好
<bluezd> gebjgd: 坏人
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜豪基铛
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<imtxc> bluezd: 豪不噜
<bluezd> adam8157: 李校长好
<slucx`> adam8157: huntxu: 请教个问题，线程锁初始化失败的话，线程lock会怎样？
<adam8157> slucx: 失败
<adam8157> slucx: 没有锁你在lock啥?
<bluezd> imtxc: 磨叽帝你好
<sjd_zeus> 昨天晚上在楼道听见别人的叫床声，那女的和杀猪似的嚎呀
<imtxc> bluezd: 我再没有墨迹啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 我改了
<imtxc> bluezd: 那天让 iMadper 下单耳机的，结果他没有看上，就没下。。。
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 反擊啊，叫得比他大聲
<bluezd> imtxc: 我只记住了你墨迹那次
<imtxc> bluezd: 哦
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 会叫床的妹子是好妹子
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 记住了  把她搞到手
<cherrot> imtxc, 要多少
<imtxc> gebjgd: sjd_zeus 真叫的才好
 * bluezd 节操啊，你们这些人
<imtxc> cherrot: 至少要很多吧
<cherrot> edo_y, 在那个区？
<imtxc> cherrot: lol
<sjd_zeus> 艹，是一个鸡窝的女人叫的，做个生意，叫那么大声，影响我拉屎了
<cherrot> imtxc, 满足不了你。。
<edo_y> cherrot ？？海淀？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 乃住鸡窝？
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 馊鸡蛋好
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 做生意还大声的，算业界良心了
<cherrot> edo_y, 剑网三哪个区？
<sjd_zeus> 和我一个楼层有一家是几个鸡租住的
<gebjgd> imtxc: +1
<cherrot> imtxc, 求业界良心
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: ...
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 真是好鸡  有职业操守的
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 那客人可是姓薛的
<sjd_zeus> 我大半夜起来闹肚子听到楼道里面有女人叫，刚开始还以为谁家吵架了呢
<sjd_zeus> 仔细一听原来是鸡窝在打鸣呢
<edo_y> cherrot 网通三区 不过窝已经A了。。。
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，大半夜的门窗也不关好，不做好隔音
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 胆子那么大？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不怕有人举报？
<sjd_zeus> 叫了几分钟没动静了，然后就听到他们那屋开门有人下楼了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 群众不会举报么
<sjd_zeus> 都是出租屋，谁举报呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 无聊的群众
<sjd_zeus> 房东都不管
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: no
<cherrot> imtxc, 意思是住的除了那几只以外全是男屌丝
 * bluezd 如果京东再搞一次活动，我会毫不犹豫的拿下 timbuk2 cc adam8157 
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 吵到别人了肯定有人举报的
<edo_y> ………………
<sjd_zeus> 这个还好的，不是天天有
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 哦，你不在北京吧
<sjd_zeus> 我楼上一个哥们天天半夜练嗓子，唱摇滚的
<slucx> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/6bynev-84485 看测试代码
<sjd_zeus> 在北京呀
<^k^> slucx ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<adam8157> bluezd: 多少钱上次?
<edo_y> 这里还有妹子的吧 就这么聊大丈夫
<cherrot> edo_y, 呀对 你是妹子
<imtxc> edo_y: 妹子，有照片不
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 你住的地方真多彩。。。
<sjd_zeus> 那个真受不了，半夜公鸭嗓子在嚎叫
<imtxc> cherrot: 你最近来 irc 的频率见涨啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 好象是满 100 减 40
<sjd_zeus> 关键是唱得有多难听就多难听
<sjd_zeus> 好听点也就算了
<imtxc> 媒婆呢
<cherrot> imtxc, 压力太大
<imtxc> 从、
<cherrot> imtxc, 来irc减压
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 他压力小 我压着他呢
<imtxc> cherrot: 来这里压力更大，整天面对很多豪
<imtxc> cherrot: 意思是，你很小？
<imtxc> 可怜的媒婆
<edo_y> 照片…
<imtxc> edo_y: 快发
<cherrot> imtxc, 你问媒婆去吧
<slucx> adam8157: 看了没，没初始化，但是lock的时候没出问题…
<adam8157> slucx: 刚afk了
<slucx> http://code.bulix.org/6bynev-84485  adam8157
<cherrot> adam8157, sysV信号量有空间限制么？ 比如只能对256个key申请信号量神马的
<cherrot> jiero, momo
<edo_y> 。。。太diaosi了！是个妹子要照片什么的应该没人会发吧=。=
<cherrot> imtxc, 就是 真不解风情
<cherrot> edo_y, 你不是还上学么？为毛A了
<sjd_zeus> 有比squid更好的加速器吗？
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jiero> edo_y: 照片拿来？
<gfrog_here> sjd_zeus: 难道不是nginx？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 反了吧
<sjd_zeus> nginx还是需要缓存加速的吧
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 反了？
<MeaCulpa> 难道squid也能作反向代理？
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 啊，对，貌似nginx还要插件。
<jiero> edo_y: 不怕不怕，我够坚持不懈，所有这个频道的女生的照片我都有。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 没啥，我一直觉得squid就是个cache
<edo_y> cherrot 影响考试啊。。。基友们都a了我一个人也没意思
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 一个是代理，一个是反向代理...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CouponsLife/612413 推荐你装客户端了
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 也许是我落伍了...
<sjd_zeus> 用squid做cache的多
<edo_y> 照片什么的……你们先爆我才考虑
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 反正nginx有个插件是cache神马的。
<adam8157> slucx: 不鸡到
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哈？
<jiero> edo_y: 我的在网上公开呃。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: nginx在服务端的阿
<bluezd> adam8157: 贵司中秋国庆放假有什么表示不 ?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 看啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: squid是client端
<adam8157> bluezd: 估计是0
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 无爱。
<edo_y> jiero 在哪里啊=。=
<sjd_zeus> varnish呢
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 哦，好吧，对，是这么用。
<bluezd> adam8157: 羡慕某些土壕啊
<cherrot> edo_y, 我在三区纵横 ~~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 完全没关系吧...
<edo_y> 你们还有两天就放假了吧
<imtxc> edo_y: 乃真是妹子啊
<edo_y> cherrot 你是个啥？
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 大概nginx的某些插件能做cache，我搞混了。
<sjd_zeus> 剑网3？
<cherrot> edo_y, 丐帮大叔
<edo_y> imtxc 是啊…这里应该还有其他妹子的吧
<jiero> edo_y:  。。。竟然被屏蔽了。。。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: iMadper http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/143221
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ ARC’TERYX 始祖鸟 Beta FL Jacket Mens 男款GTX滑雪冲锋衣 _Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_here, 貌似有个ncache就是nginx的独立cache模块
<edo_y> cherrot 乞丐帮萌！为什么不选丐帮萝莉QAQ那个萌死了萌死了！
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 装一个撒, 有很多优惠的
<jiero> cherrot: 我的照片哪里还有啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 人艰不拆
<iMadper> gfrog_here: ... ... 你一定要这么凶残吗?
<cherrot> edo_y, 可是。。我是个大叔啊。。
<imtxc> edo_y: 就你一个了
<cherrot> jiero, 我的硬盘里有～
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 神马值得买只有推荐这种货色啊。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我有山浩这个级别的, 就够了....
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 或者土拨鼠, 也就心满意足了
<edo_y> imtxc 这么少？！以往的妹子一定是被吓走的！
<imtxc> iMadper: 那天的耳机最终下单没
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 装一个撒 送我积分的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 早装完手机版了，爪机转账全免费。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 鸟实在买不起...
<bluezd> imtxc: 啥耳机 ?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 滚粗。
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 打算先买羽绒服
<imtxc> bluezd: DT1350
<iMadper> bluezd: rs 225
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 掌上生活 不是网上银行
<imtxc> iMadper: 羽绒服很贵么
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 打折鸟也不算贵的离谱了。
<bluezd> imtxc: link ?
 * iMadper 有钱果断更喜欢rs225...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 那无爱，爪机没空间。
<slucx> adam8157: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 1k左右吧
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 对我来说, 还是很离谱
<imtxc> bluezd: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.kABi7h&id=10246728134&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 这周或者下周入手土拨鼠的羽绒服
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Beyerdynamic/拜亚动力 DT1350头戴式耳机 特斯拉技术随身专业版-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 一件衣服穿10年嘛。
<edo_y> 这里的都是已经上班的人么？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 土拨鼠也够我穿好多年的了把
<iMadper> gf
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 擦，乃才是土壕好吧，marmot的羽绒服贵到爆
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 山浩的我更喜欢, 可惜, 看上的都没帽子..
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要买啊，真实土壕啊你
<imtxc> adam8157: 掌上生活？ BOC 的？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 都是内层的，外面配冲锋衣
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 鸟羽绒服, 都是3-6k之间, 土拨鼠也就1k左右
<imtxc> bluezd: 那天优惠，貌似 1k
<edo_y> cherrot 我之前是一只花萝~
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 不, 我直接买外套类型的
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 你看上的啥型号？
<imtxc> 有啥银行的手机客户端方便最方便团购什么的
<jiero> edo_y: 小姑娘，全屏蔽了。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: nginx和git一样，有很多人觉得牛B, 就想让它来实现整个宇宙
<bluezd> iMadper: 我爱这款，啥时候能优惠啊 http://item.jd.com/741485.html cc imtxc
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 【罗技UE900vi】罗技（Logitech）UE900vi 四重动铁旗舰款隔音耳机+麦克风 蓝黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 这样的二货Linux社区尤其多
<sjd_zeus> 都带是耳机带着上路感觉很傻逼的样子
<edo_y> jiero 我被屏蔽了么……
<cherrot> edo_y, 我的师父一个是明教女侠 一个是毒萝～
<imtxc> bluezd: 这货啊
<iMadper> gfrog_here: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.78.gNtfqg&id=23577400323&_u=fum7j6mcd24
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 双皇冠专柜正品：Marmot Ama Dablam Down Jacket 土拨鼠 羽绒服-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 还有emacs
<jiero> edo_y: ？能看到你的信息
<imtxc> bluezd: 随时能降价
<imtxc> bluezd: 你问价就能降
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 额。
<iMadper> bluezd: 之前299 rmb的时候, 你不抢?
<cherrot> edo_y, 以前。。说的好凄凉。。
<jiero> cherrot: 为什么我那么好奇每个人的样子啊。
 * cherrot onlylove不在。。
<cherrot> jiero, 因为他是妹纸
<imtxc> iMadper: UE900 价格太水， cc bluezd
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 擦，这是啥绒？ 多少蓬？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 800蓬松度鹅绒（90%鹅绒，10%鹅毛）
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 听起来还不错哈。
<edo_y> cherrot 我也有个毒萝师父~我的大师父是花哥，还有一个唐门御姐~
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 这货美亚现在是200刀整
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 应该不会太差吧? 牌子/价格 都不算是差的
<cherrot> edo_y, 唐门抢怪好霸气。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 美亚不一定便宜
<edo_y> cherrot 再霸气打不过明教…明教是挂！
<iMadper> adam8157: 我早就有掌上生活了....
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 看 adam8157 发来的利器 http://www.pricegrabber.com/marmot-ama-dablam-down-jacket-products/?form_keyword=Marmot%2BAma%2BDablam%2BDown%2BJacket
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Marmot Ama Dablam Down Jacket Products: Men's Jackets & Coats, Women's Jackets & Coats & more | Compare & Buy on PriceGrabber.com
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我直接买现货了
 * gfrog_here 今天我的羽绒服也到百通了。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 懒得海淘. 直接问清楚尺寸, 直接买现货了, 懒得折腾
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你买的哪款? 求指导
<jiero> cherrot: 不只是吧。好像所有人我都要。
<jiero> cherrot: 不给我的那些老油条都能数过来，，，
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 看你是喜欢土拨鼠? 我更喜欢山浩和OR, 不过他们的羽绒服都不带帽子...残念
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。小黑
<cherrot> jiero, roylez算一个吧
<cherrot> jiero, 乐乐竟然没来
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 羽绒服显然买marmot啊，鸟也可以，但是鸟贵的没边儿
<cherrot> jiero, 说明你男女通吃 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。还有 gedjeb
<jiero> cherrot: 还有 bluezd
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 照片交出来！
<gfrog_here> iMadper: Marmot Quasar Down Jacket
<slucx> adam8157: 我的本子没4k对齐，硬盘读写老是响啊，响的我心疼
<jiero> gebjgd: 。你也是大叔 Pudge 交出照片来！
<adam8157> slucx: 和对齐无关
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 排骨, 丑
<adam8157> slucx: sudo hdparm -B /dev/sda输出是啥
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 没帽子
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 还得陪冲锋衣
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 内衬。
<jiero> adam8157:  APM_level	= 254
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 这样穿法多些，你那个只能穿那么一件。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 乃这是要去西伯利亚?
<slucx> adam8157: 本子在家呢
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 我有冲锋衣啊。
<slucx> adam8157: win7下更响
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 还是说, 大连就已经很冷了?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 少年，我家沈阳的好吧。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 好吧.. ..
<Jack772> 大连热啊……
<jiero> slucx: 你的硬盘就是那样了。
<jiero> slucx: 有些硬盘就是殉道声音大
<slucx> jiero: 心疼啊，应该不会吧
<jiero> slucx: 换硬盘
<imtxc> EMS 现在也这么快了。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: EMS本来就该快吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我从家里发了个 EMS，居然跟顺丰一个速度
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在的ems真的很快乐已经
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我以为EMS是第二天一定到呐。
<imtxc> jiero: 以前记得不快啊
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 以前我给日喀则邮个东西。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 花了俩周
 * imtxc 下班
<jiero> imtxc: 上次我花8元买东西包邮，就是邮政的经济发货，好久好久
<jiero> edo_y: 孩子照片来
<cherrot> edo_y, 没见识过明教打架  刚玩儿不久
<gebjgd> jiero: 你好对着我们的照片撸阿  没门
<imtxc> edo_y: 恩，我有来跟你要照片了
<jiero> edo_y:  http://postimg.org/image/carv159k1/ 。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: View image: 2012 10 11 124056
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。去你的。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 那给张你孩子的照片。
<imtxc> iMadper: 来一行用 perl 删除所有 .c 文件行尾的空格的
<edo_y> cherrot 频道的人都先爆一遍我再爆~
<imtxc> jiero: 你好年轻啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 更不给了
<adam8157> jiero: 你好年轻啊
<cherrot> edo_y, 来 偷偷发我邮箱就好了
<cherrot> edo_y, 频道都是汉子有啥好看的
<imtxc> cherrot: edo_y 你俩玩的什么游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 你这样的流氓变态狂 连小孩子都不放过
<jiero> imtxc adam8157 昨天被当成高中生了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 剑侠3
<jiero> 好象是。
<jiero> 还是啥3.。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: edo_y 好玩不，给我也介绍一个网游打发时间吧 cc jiero
 * jiero 没怎么玩过MMORPG啊。
<jiero> 算了。
<iMadper> imtxc:  perl -i -pe 's/\s+$//g' *.c
<edo_y> imtxc 好玩~可以泡妹子yoooo
<edo_y> 不过和魔兽一样 也很耗时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃用sed不一样吗?
<cherrot> jiero, 剑网三
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。玩过好多剑侠情缘，现在都网络版了~名字也更了~
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃这个有问题吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃吧换行符删了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: perl -i -pe 's/\s+$/\n/g' *.c 行不行?
<iMadper> imtxc: 也对, 我忘了\s能匹配换行符了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: thx
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以用?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以为, 你一开始直接用我的错的, 已经被毁了..
<imtxc> iMadper: 我当然要在别的文件测试测试
<imtxc> iMadper: 你怎么没说 rm -f *.c 呢
<imtxc> 丫故意的吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 剑网3 怎么收费的
<imtxc> 搜了一圈儿没找到官网在哪
<imtxc> iMadper: 你再仔细看看有别的副作用不
<iMadper> imtxc: 没了吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你觉得有?
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽, 那个短信太直接了
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 直接说出了你的名字
<gebjgd> edo_y: 你不是妹子么
<huntxu> adam8157: 你才知道啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有银行卡的后几位, 还有保密的那三位, 还有你的密码
<iMadper> adam8157: sigh...
<imtxc> ...........
<adam8157> huntxu: iMadper 卧槽, http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CouponsLife/612413
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> imtxc: 有招商信用卡么?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我积分少呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: 先下班了, 晚上吃饱了再研究
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 土豪土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 有
<edo_y> gebjgd 嗯？是呀
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你有很多积分可不可以帮我换冰淇淋啊？
<imtxc> adam8157: 又要推荐赚积分？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 壕，那个太贵了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那可是件顶级的鸟衣啊
<gebjgd> edo_y: 那你还装抠脚大汉
<imtxc> 招商也哟个掌上生活了啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 比国内便宜了三分之二
<edo_y> gebjgd yoooooo
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 海淘不就是淘高端货合适嘛。
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪换个冰淇淋给我吧
 * imtxc 下班回家
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 1/10的价格我差不多能消费得起
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那就国内DKN的蓝色货品好了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那才是我的菜啊
 * gfrog_here 啊，晚上得去DKN收一双蓝色货品的鞋。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 邮局居然关门了，顺便从超市买了点手卷，晚上当晚饭了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 手卷是跟神马东东？ 球真相。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 寿司手卷啊，跟我们的饭团差不多
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 高端会去超市吃这个？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 高端超市
<freeflying> 毛
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你不是去杭州吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 中秋才去
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这几天在帝都等神，lol
<freeflying> 反正你现在又不上班的
<jiero> 。。。餐馆做饭，肯定放了很多香料，今天我弄翻了鸡精包，做的就有些和餐馆炒菜一样的怪味了。。。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 何方神圣啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 冬天骑车穿这个当内层不错 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.4.w5003-3270028929.170.FaLkGm&id=15358159879&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 迪卡侬蓝色货品 男款保暖内衣 速干排湿 运动内衣 秋衣 WED'ZE-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我还木有办完手续啊。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 神？ ee
<jiero> freeflying: 吃小店啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 哦，夜里
<jiero> freeflying: 多少日元一卷？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似我一件还一直没穿呢
<freeflying> jiero, 1盒10个吧， 398
<freeflying> 298?
<freeflying> 不记得了
<jiero> freeflying: 便宜啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥东东这么便宜。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: sushi
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，日元。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 发现了。
<jiero> $5只能买3个的。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 鸟家的一件够买DKN蓝标的10件还不止啊，快20件了，一季穿2件，够穿10季了
<freeflying> jiero, 分地方啊，我在oakland也吃过和便宜的寿司
<jiero> 你们衣柜多大啊。
<freeflying> jiero, 我没衣柜
<jiero> freeflying: 我觉得还是现做的好吃。
<jiero> freeflying: 所以不论pizza还是sushi，都是问他们具体做好的时间买。
<freeflying> jiero, 在家肯定自己做啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我没做过。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 在帝都吃过人均248的铁板烧，那叫一矬啊
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。你可以吃日本的铁板烧啊。你肯定被识别出是中国来的吧——感觉日本人多数吃得少。
<freeflying> jiero, 我吃得也不多
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 鸟家的衣服也就3-5年吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，200块的冲锋衣穿起来乃会哭的。
<jiero> 冲锋衣是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 鸟家的真心不cost effective啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这倒是真的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: TNF/Columbia吧
<jiero> 难道冲锋衣就是风衣么。。。
<gfrog_here> jiero: 乃理解成风雨衣比较合适。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 反正我除了羽绒服，其他都都分不清
<gfrog_here> jiero: 都是jacket，当然分布出来，lol
<jiero> gfrog_here: 比较符合冲锋衣服定义的衣服我倒是穿了半生了。。。
<freeflying> 微信上一堆人瞎鸡巴转，说小孩得白血病和喝饮料有关
<jiero> freeflying: 什么豆油可能
<jiero> freeflying: 就是概率问题了，1%的有关也会被吹打
 * gfrog_here 得去找一件软壳的裤子。 在帝都就靠softshell了。
<freeflying> jiero, 问题是很多尼玛接受过高等教育的也在瞎鸡巴转
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿乃还玩儿微信？ 快来摇一摇
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 主要我很多同学啥的都在用了
<jiero> freeflying: 高等教育的，都没养成自己做研究的思维习惯。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 被逼无奈，哈哈。
<gfrog_here> jiero: freeflying 都被TG洗脑洗成脑残了。
<jiero> freeflying: 传统思维教育就是跟风？
<hongker> 能全怪教育模式？
<jiero> hongker: 谁怪教育模式了？是怪传统文化~
<hongker> jiero: 传统文化也有很多人为因素在里面的吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么max count会失效的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448997 [bash] #!/bin/bash id3="$(audtool current-song)" artist=$(echo "$id3" |awk -F- '{printf $1}') title=$(echo "$id3" |awk -F- '{printf $3}') lrcid=$(wget -q "http://box.zhangmen.baidu.com/x?op=12&count=1&title=${title# }\$\$${artist% }\$\$\$\$" -O - |grep -m 1 -Po '(?<=<lrcid>)\d+?(?=</lrcid>)' ) [ -z "${lrcid}" ]
<^k^> ─> && echo "No lrc found!" && exit 1 wget -q "http://box.zhangmen.baidu.com/bdlrc/$((${lrcid} / 100))/${lrcid}.lrc" -O - |iconv -f gbk [/bash] …
<freeflying> jiero, 是啊，尼玛都不去邵文想想
<jiero> 多了404元钱。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:38 
<freeflying> 谁有vpn借我用用啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ^^
<jiero> 突然感觉，头像和图标是两件事情。
<jiero> freeflying: 在日本就用 vpngate吗。
<freeflying> jiero, 我要翻墙进去，不然看不了电视
<jiero> freeflying: 辛苦你了。。。
<jiero> freeflying: cctv也不行？
<freeflying> 肯定不行啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。国内的vpn，找yunfan
<freeflying> jiero, 他怎么不来了啊
<jiero> freeflying: 他有自己的频道了
<jiero> freeflying: 虽然没啥动静
<jiero> imtxc: 。鸡精炒饭可以吃啊。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<freeflying> jiero, 帮我问问他看有没有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 还有这需求。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 这不没办法看电视电影呢吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 我没有，出差多久啊你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • adobe flash player本地存储点击允许或者拒绝没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448999 adobe flash player本地存储点击允许或者拒绝没反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 mofi — 2013-09-16 18:54
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 木有国内vpn
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，乃家的出口路由应该做vpn server啊，这样乃还可以访问家里的server
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • system setting 无法点击 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449004 各位大神，小弟用了ubuntu 一周，被其运行速度深深折服。 但是昨天不知道干了什么，现在system setting点击后，啥反应也没有。 其实，系统的时间也不在任务栏上了。 望指导！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rogerfan — 2013-09-16 19:36
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 竖排还是横排？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449005 哪个好一点呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 YeLee — 2013-09-16 19:41
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 硬件防火墙与软件防火墙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449007 http://baike.baidu.com/view/56475.htm http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/s/2005-01-05/1348495379.shtml 问题： 1.软件防火墙只有 包过滤 的功能。 也就是说：防火墙只有过滤包的功能，它就是软件防火墙了？ 2. ubuntu系统的防火墙ufw，只有包过滤功能？ 它
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs如何使用gcc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449008 写好了文件之后,M-x compile之后呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 makubx — 2013-09-16 20:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome-tweak里shell扩展显示不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449010 RT，我是UBUNTU新人一个，用的是ubuntu 12.04 LTS。想要建造一个属于自己的3D桌面。可是，遇见了问题不少。我现在几乎所有的3D设置都差不多了，就是桌面最顶端那一条状态栏还是非透明的，我想要把他变透明（因为感觉有些东西还是留着
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • qemu与嵌入式系统加速的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449012 有板子好，但没有板子，只用虚拟机，速度真的很慢 但有一个办法间接提速 就是puppy linux 这个操作系统在内存上运行（内存操作系统） 读写速度很快 再加上一个qemu 勉强达到真机水平 嗯 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-0
<^k^> ─> 9-16 20:39
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：Virtualbox如何复制现有的虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449013 xp虚拟机，想复制成另一个xp虚拟机，不是移到其他电脑，还是在本台电脑上。 用命令clone一个新的vdi，然后在virtualbox里新建，使用新vdi，还是提示uuid重复，无法新建。 请问该如何操作？感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sy
<^k^> ─> sthinker — 2013-09-16 21:07
<baohua> 从virtualbox的已知媒体中移除已有文件 或者重新生成uuid
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • UBUNTU13 下环境变量的修改方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449015 Ubuntu 13修改环境变量有三种方法: （1）终端输入export PATH=“$PATH:路径” （2）在etc/profile 中添加路径 source /etc/profile （3）在root /.bashrc中添加 如果在profile 中添加错误可能会导致无法登陆系统。 开机按shilft进入RECOVE模式， 选择
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]路由器在断了一次电之后，ubuntu就无法搜索到该wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449016 情况是这样的。 三人共用一个路由器，一直以来用的好好的。昨天学校开始晚上十一点断电，在那之前一直没问题。 今天再登陆ubuntu时无法搜索到我们寝室的wifi了。但是用windows登陆的话可以
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，O记epl5值得搞么？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你是说ep5?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: . 就那个微单
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 新出的？ 有个朋友说很好，刚出他立马入了，他还有个em5
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 也是m4/3么？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, m43其实也还不错啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可惜没有ef的转接环。。。 挺郁闷
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 淘宝上能搞到吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你骑车带相机出去吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没自动环儿啊，貌似光圈都成问题，ef是纯电子镜头，没有光圈拨杆。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不带，只带手机，还有一个运动摄像机。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 相机只是出去旅游才带。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那你还是nex7?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 也快出了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 先调查下。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 日亚nex6，套机4400，运回来估计也就4600的样子，比淘宝便宜200羊。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, TNF冲锋衣有啥推荐型号
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 妈蛋，有点折腾。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不熟 @_@
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://www.8264.com/zhuanti/6067
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ The North Face 冲锋衣_专题 - 户外资料网 -
<sin293> 大家好
<^k^> sin293:点点点.  21:40 
<iMadper`> freeflying: 不是都不推荐tnf了嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper`, 为啥啊
<freeflying> 　10月1日来到皖南宣城市泾县，当地气温在14度至18度小雨。这个温度穿The North Face AGVA冲锋衣非常舒服！
<freeflying> gfrog_here, iMadper` 这也太扯淡了吧，这温度毛的冲锋衣啊，速干就好了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 下雨啊，速干搞不定雨的。
<sin293> 大家好
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 冲锋衣没保温作用，就是用来挡风挡雨的
<^k^> sin293:点点点.  21:46 
<sin293> 终于能看到中文了
<iMadper`> freeflying: 是说, 最近tnf的衣服, 质量不如以前了
<iMadper`> freeflying: 反正, 价格差不多, 不如考虑mhw的冲锋衣
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 乃这么爱好mhw啊
<freeflying> iMadper`, 有道理
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 最爱mhw.
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 俺是pata爱好者。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 每个人都有个偏爱不是
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 我跟 freeflying 都看出来了
 * gfrog_here 因为偏爱，所以对columbia和tnf不屑一顾。 lol
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: freeflying 不过pata的冲锋衣真心不好看。 丫的抓绒倒是很牛逼。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 膜拜一下壕
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 哥伦比亚的我也喜欢, 因为便宜.
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我打算下单这款: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.78.gNtfqg&id=23577400323&_u=fum7j6mcd24
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 双皇冠专柜正品：Marmot Ama Dablam Down Jacket 土拨鼠 羽绒服-淘宝网
<iMadper`> freeflying: 求点评
<freeflying> iMadper`, 淘宝你也搞？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 豪，点评完毕
<freeflying> iMadper`, 这个不时候乃穿，你床上更成米其林了
<iMadper`> freeflying: 海淘贵
<freeflying> iMadper`, 直接海淘好了， 跟基蛙一起转运
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我不是很胖... 178cm, 74kg
<iMadper`> freeflying: 现在海淘贵
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: wow，原来毛猴是mhw家的，原来各家都有牛逼抓绒系列。。。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: mhw的防风抓绒就不错了. 毛猴更是厉害
 * iMadper` 可惜羽绒服, mhw没有合适的
<imtxc> iMadper`: 送我这个 http://show.smzdm.com/detail/15637
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 随身毒物----SONY 索尼 PHA-1 耳放 到手晒单_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 羽绒服真心就是marmot和鸟厉害
<iMadper`> freeflying: 你一定不介意我现在t掉 imtxc
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: marmot的羽绒睡袋超牛逼
<freeflying> iMadper`, http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%9E%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-%E3%82%A2%E3%83%9E%E3%83%80%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%A0-Marmot-Dablam-Green-Lime/dp/B00BAOXETE/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379339596&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=marmot+ama+dablam+down+jacket
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： マーモット アマダブラム ジャケット Marmot Ama Dablam Jacket - Men's　(Green　Lime　M): 服＆ファッション小物
<freeflying> iMadper`, 确实好贵啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: Green　Lime　M .... 绿色... 我想要低调一点儿的
<imtxc> iMadper`: 算了，还是别送这个了
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 这倒是
<imtxc> iMadper`: 送了这个我还得买个水果绑起来
<iMadper`> imtxc: 没事, 临死之前, 随便说吧
<imtxc> 没苹果绑， PHA1 没啥用
<iMadper`> freeflying: 淘宝这些, 都是打折的时候囤货来的
<iMadper`> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.56.TG5aPh&id=21524372768   三合一冲锋衣
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 美国代购正品大螺母Mountain Hardwear Gondie三合一冲锋衣MHW-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper`, 问题是能保证真假不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: iMadper` 咱来团儿毛猴吧。
<iMadper`> freeflying: 这个, 是得考虑一下, 不过, 这东西没啥假货吧?
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 已经三件抓绒的表示, 再买抓绒剁手!
 * gfrog_here 等marmot和pata的抓绒等不到好价。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 送我一件。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 毛猴一点儿都不差的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃找到差不多的我也入
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 搜下去。
<xiangfu> Hi
<^k^> xiangfu:点点点.  21:57 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 悲催，我们附近没靠谱健身房，不然直接去健身房了
<xiangfu> 那个能招到PHP开发人员？
<freeflying> iMadper`, 羽绒服我好像没啥需求
<freeflying> xiangfu, lamp兄弟营
<gfrog_here> freeflying: momo
<iMadper`> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00AAJAR3Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  这件. 现在有 -50的券
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Columbia 哥伦比亚 男式 抓绒衣 AM3039675 红色 180/100A-Columbia 哥伦比亚运动户外健身-亚马逊
<xiangfu> freeflying: 在哪？
<iMadper`> freeflying: 够了都
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: softshell的裤子有啥靠谱的型号？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 冬天出门本身就不多，不行就开车
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 我对裤子没啥了解诶
<freeflying> xiangfu,  专做lamp培训的啊，自己去搜吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃有车，俺只能两轮儿  T_T
<gfrog_here> im
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 我前几天想到, 还想问你呢...
<xiangfu> 自己创业。要招PHP,C,系统管理员。
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 乃准备上身羽绒服，下身大裤衩么？
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 牛仔裤...
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你帮他兼职搞搞吧
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 不都这么穿吗?
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 绝对不够
<iMadper`> freeflying: xiangfu ? 我不知道他干嘛呢
<xiangfu>  有LAMP兄弟连。没有兄弟营
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 里面穿啥？ 三层保暖加抓绒裤嘛？
<freeflying> xiangfu, 就是那个了
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 一条三保暖
<xiangfu> iMadper`: Btctele.com <--- 做这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: 比特币充值平台 - Btctele.com (@ Btctele.com)
<iMadper`> xiangfu: 有啥好玩的东西, c的, 我可以参加学习一下
<iMadper`> xiangfu: 不过, 都这时代了, 你还推php的..
<xiangfu> C 语言。没有什么 cgminer/openwrt
<xiangfu> 因为我要用wordpress, Joomla 这些。
<xiangfu> 所以要PHP
<iMadper`> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.52.X4oGDS&id=20587187251   毛猴穿上去真丑!!! cc gfrog_here
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Mountain Hardwear Monkey Man Zip T 山浩毛猴透气防泼水-淘宝网
<iMadper`> freeflying: 朋友一场, 别怪我没提醒你~ lol~  http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/116463465/T2ZrOzXnJaXXXXXXXX_!!116463465.jpg
<freeflying> iMadper`, 淘宝的不入
<freeflying> iMadper`, 天朝人民太聪明了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • texlive 编辑界面字太小，看着刺眼，怎么解决？另，有颜色主题可选吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449018 texlive 编辑界面字太小，看着刺眼，怎么解决？另，有颜色主题可选吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2013-09-16 22:01
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我就是给你看看, 这个好丑
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 毛猴这名儿已经说明问题了，穿上像个大毛猴
<iMadper`> freeflying: 至少像个胖猩猩
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 另外这哥们穿的码好像大了。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: ^^
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 对, 这模特自己大肚子就不说了, 穿了个大自己两码的衣服...
 * iMadper` 我怀疑我能不能撑起来这种剪裁的衣服....
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 丫是故意黑毛猴的，哈哈。
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: pata吧，贴身剪裁
<xiangfu> 我想要成手。
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 秀出乃的S形身段。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 其实我的身材是B
<freeflying> <gfrog_here> iMadper`: pata吧，贴身剪裁   < -- 这也是照人老美的身材剪出了的啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: 是呀, 之前考虑了一下日本产的羽绒服
<iMadper`> freeflying: 其实不错
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 这是个神马形状。。。
<iMadper`> freeflying: 不知道有啥日本户外的冲锋衣, 你们可以考虑
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，没关系，iMadper` 身材好着呢。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 就是大着个肚子....
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 莫要黑我...
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: freeflying 有个韩国牌子，叫black啥的。。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 棒子的劣根性! 不考虑!
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 韩国牌子没性价比吧
<freeflying> iMadper`, 日货真心可以考虑
<iMadper`> freeflying: 是呀, 比棒子良心多了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，这倒是
<freeflying> iMadper`, 不过户外上没见他们的啥货
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 日本人有啥户外，航海和泳装到可以考虑。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还有冈本
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: wildone
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 这你都不知道?
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: ... 这需要衣服嘛？
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 矛盾大对决, 自己去看吧~
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 哦, 乃是说衣服呀...
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 想必日本众多情趣内衣也是很赞的
<freeflying> iMadper`, 乃应该去秋叶原看看
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你的圣地啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: 未能理解...
<iMadper`> freeflying: 其实吧, 我现在比较想去四川转转. 川妹子听说也很赞的.
<freeflying>  iMadper` 宅文化的麦加
<iMadper`> freeflying: 哦, 其实, 我没啥宅文化... 漫画/动画 我都不看得...
<freeflying> lol
 * gfrog_here pata c4 -> mhw 毛猴 -> marmot m2 难道要这样搭？ cc iMadper`
<iMadper`> freeflying: 看到 gfrog_here 土豪的真面目了
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 没有啦，我是不太清楚pata c4的定位。
<freeflying> iMadper`, 其实dkn的蓝色货品适合我的
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: freeflying pata c4果然是基础层
<iMadper`> freeflying: 身上集齐pata/mhw/marmot的 gfrog_here , 只差鸟, 猛犸象, 北面, OR, 就可以召唤神龙了
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: ...
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 你要神龙帮你完成的心愿是啥?
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 劈死乃
 * iMadper` 历史上最接近神龙的男人 --> gfrog_here 
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你说贴纸吗 lol
<iMadper`> looool~
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 我是说三层搭配的问题，其实各家基础层大概都差不多。
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: c4名气上更好一些
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 有人说C4加神衣就敢在帝都过冬了，我擦，好凶残
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: c4 + 防风抓绒吧...
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 别人看你的时候, 也是异样的目光, 但是你不冷....
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: marmot神衣就是防风的啊，不过确实非常薄
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 防风抓绒不止防风呀
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 暖和很多, 但是外人看不出来呀
 * gfrog_here 去年买了一件坑爹的L号神衣，太大了。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: lol
<gfrog_here> happyaron: momo
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 乃的mathlab搞定了？
<iMadper`> L号....
<iMadper`> happyaron: 坏阿荣
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 大到里面再套一件羽绒服都不成问题。
<happyaron> g
 * iMadper` 有个小本本, 谁欺负过我, 我记他一辈子!
<happyaron> gfrog_here: ...哪壶不开提哪壶啊
<happyaron> iMadper`: 肿么了？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 额，momo
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: lol~ 那你再买一件xl的羽绒服
<iMadper`> happyaron: 口亨
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 干嘛，我在里头跳舞嘛？
<iMadper`> happyaron: 口亨!
<iMadper`> gfrog_here: 为了把神衣穿里面...
<gfrog_here> iMadper`: 擦。。
<happyaron> iMadper`: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 为啥你给我看的8264上的文章都那么老
<iMadper`> 因为穿越了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: google到的都很老。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这几年新的帖子可能搜不到
<freeflying> 睡觉去了，又快12点了
<iMadper`> freeflying: 还不到11点
<iMadper`> freeflying: 10:30 ... 怎么就12点了...
<freeflying> iMadper`, UTC+9ing
<iMadper`> freeflying: 日本?
<iMadper`> freefl
<iMadper`> freeflying: 膜拜土豪
<freeflying> iMadper`, 来苦逼干活的
<iMadper`> freeflying: transfer?
 * iMadper` 愈加膜拜... 泪流满面, 欲哭无泪
<freeflying> iMadper`, 乃想多了，帮客户做实施
 * iMadper` 好像有点儿矛盾...
<iMadper`> freeflying: 好吧...
<xiangfu> iMadper`: 你好，你是做C语言开发的？做过什么开源项目吗？
<iMadper`> xiangfu: 没做过项目, 也不是做c语言开发的. 会点儿c语言, 要是有的做, 可以玩玩, 要是你们要全职, 就没戏了~
<xiangfu> C语言这个不全职没法做吧。
<CarlSOOl>  \admin
<xiangfu> iMadper`: 那你主要是做什么？
<iMadper`> xiangfu: 内核测试
<iMadper`> xiangfu: 我最多是, 帮你们测试, 提提小patch之类的. 义务的. 全职开发当然你要有专人做了~
<xiangfu> 我们使用openwrt。如果有需要就联系你。
<xiangfu> Openwrt AR9331 平台。
<xiangfu> 如果你有认识做PHP。可以帮忙推荐一下。
 * happyaron 高过三天ramips
<xiangfu> 主要是做  btctele.com 项目。
 * happyaron *搞
<alvin_rxg> Title: 比特币充值平台 - Btctele.com (@ btctele.com)
<xiangfu> 但这次主要招PHP开发人员。页面前端开发人员
<iMadper`> xiangfu: :-)
<XDS2010_>  can anyone read this ? http://www.wefiler.com/site/index#download/read/type/7/id/8340
<^k^> XDS2010_ ... ⇪ err: no title
<XDS2010_> i need that file uploaded somewhere
<stmsgebjgd> XDS2010_, it is too late
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, ofan knownbad 還是debian 高端 大氣 上檔次
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: ofan: knownbad: 还是 win8 高端 大气 上档次
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, .......
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你個死win黨
<knownbad> @@
<knownbad> 你个没骨气的debian党。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 哇哈哈哈
<knownbad> 我现时用的debian wheezy nonfree但crubuntu转debian一直有问题。
<alvin_rxg> 我现在就是， vmware/debian + win8 + putty，用着还不错。 flash 随便看 :D
<alvin_rxg> 等 atheros 的无线网卡到了，就是 odroid(debian), laptop(win8 + putty)
<alvin_rxg> 冬天快到了，跑了趟 tk max 没合适的长 t-shirt ……
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: T恤你都哪里买的呀？
<alvin_rxg> 算了我还是问那越南姑凉吧，随便找些问题去扯 :D
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 学聪明了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 装傻，找她一起去
<knownbad> 然后感谢她，请她喝杯咖啡，然后更感谢她，帮她脱衣服。
<knownbad> 然后就不必多说了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 时间不合适吧，她都是早上很早就出去了，晚上天黑了才回来，前后这时间店都不开门……
<knownbad> 她打工吗？   那得好好掌握她的休息时间了。
<knownbad> 你得要体贴些。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不太好掌握。arp 监视出来的结果是，偶尔凌晨3，4点会开电脑……
<knownbad> 如果知道她出入的路线可以找机会和她一起走段路聊聊。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 除非……我……更改实验室的时间……
<alvin_rxg> 手机已经 598 个小时没关过了……有点不流畅……
<alvin_rxg> 我的手机得加油啊……你还要再服役两年的啊~~~
<knownbad> 有时得冒险起个头，以后就容易些。   能一起走段路反而比较容易谈些个人方面的话题。  比面读面死盯着对方平易多了。
<knownbad> 只是个人经验。
<alvin_rxg> jo klar
<knownbad> 虾米？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 以我看最好的辦法就是推倒 直接上
<knownbad> 说不得松鼠喜欢趴着干？
<alvin_rxg> 好，明天去推倒
<knownbad> 从背后推倒拉下裤子。。。
<knownbad> 太兴奋了，我去下厕所。
<alvin_rxg> =.=!
<alvin_rxg> 你这么快就硬拉
<knownbad> 好久没想这么暴力了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我向來都是後入
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 或者女上位
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你太次了
<knownbad> 那是因为你胖。   胖子从后容易些。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 扯蛋
<knownbad> 你老婆扯蛋？   你喜欢被虐？
<knownbad> 哇，你行啊。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 滾
<knownbad> 曾经被老婆恐吓过。。。扯蛋的感觉不这么好。
<knownbad> 怎么好。
<stmsgebjgd> 還是debian升級好
<stmsgebjgd> 還是debian升級少
<stmsgebjgd> 真好 能踏實睡覺了
<knownbad> Debian 7.1 nonfree装完就差不多可以用了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, debian 安裝容易多了
<knownbad> 现在容易些以前不是。   要上encryption的chroot做。
<knownbad> 得。
<knownbad> 你们搞infosec的不用encryption？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 公司的網絡 都是scp
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 外端用ipfire
<knownbad> 我的机子上个人东西多，得加密才放心点。
<knownbad> 以前有老婆裸照现在没了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你自己的機器又不放到公司去
<knownbad> 因为公司要求得经常带着机子怕机子被盗麻烦。
<knownbad> 就是用的公司的本子。
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: ipfire 和那些卖不少钱的专业firewall比差多少
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 哦哦  truecrypt
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 我沒覺得差  反正公司一直用的還好
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, distrowatch
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 你還沒睡覺奧
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 嗯，还要一会儿才能睡
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 年輕的時候 你找病, 年長的時候病找你
<happyaron> 嗯。。。最近半个月累死了，这两天已经好多了。
<knownbad> 用的dm-crypt luks.
<knownbad> 除了/boot全部加密。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 真疼
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, http://www.lightningwirelabs.com/products/ipfire/appliances
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ... ⇪ Lightning Wire Labs - IPFire Hardware Appliances
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 还成
<knownbad> 没办法，公司有可能会无预警裁员。   到时本子得马上缴回。
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 中小企业级？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我的筆記本很少放個人的東西
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 小公司
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 德國大把小公司
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: o
<knownbad> 个人就遇到一位有先见之明的用了dm-crypt然后我们就没辙了。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 但是被大公司收購了
<happyaron> ...
<knownbad> 因为我也用dm-crypt就直接跟老板说没辙了别浪费时间。
<alvin_rxg> 别浪费时间了
<alvin_rxg> 快脱裤子
<knownbad> 嗯，但你不举？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你若不举，便是晴天  :D
<knownbad> 那是报应，骚年不努力老大徒伤悲。
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠已經開竅了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那女孩的男友還來麼
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如果不來你就有機會了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 不是隔壁的……
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 隔壁的那倒也是没见过
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一? 不是隔壁的?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: knownbad: 能把 roxterm 的 linux color scheme 发给我看看么？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 不是。隔壁的除了漂亮，其他的我都有点反感
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用roxterm
<knownbad> 也没。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爲什麼反感?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 厨房经常不收拾
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 女人正常
<knownbad> 因为她忙？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日久就好了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 凌晨两点了还洗澡
<knownbad> 回来的晚？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你進去幫忙洗啊
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 别欺负刚做完手术的
<knownbad> 去你的，还挑就别淌混水。
<alvin_rxg> 别欺负刚做完耳朵手术的
<knownbad> 猪耳朵。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没挑啊。之前那位挺好的啊。她现在住楼上啊。。。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又做手術了?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 大半年前，大半年前
<knownbad> 噢。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 擦
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 真的是怕吵的嘛
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你推倒就是了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 當初你不聽我的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 推倒她  你現在就主動了
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 要不我去跟宿舍管理员说，我要搬到楼上？反正今天刚在大厅看到她隔壁俩房间的信箱名牌摘了
<alvin_rxg> *铭牌
<knownbad> 我是被老婆推倒的。。。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看行
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 追啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 這些事情 你不出手 自然有別人出手
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 女人你不追  活該你單身
<alvin_rxg> 哎
<alvin_rxg> 星期四再说 :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 慢慢推吧
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 性福就這麼沒了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 这不是没借口嘛
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 機會要自己製造
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 星期四有
<knownbad> 什么借口？   大姨妈来了？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 前几天我不就是在问 O2 电影票的事么……
<knownbad> 没看见。。。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 那你用什么 terminal 的？ gnome-terminal 还是 terminal ？ 里边应该有个 color scheme 叫 linux 的吧？发给我看看……
<knownbad> 你得算下她打工时间，刚认识她要累了就不会答应。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, xterm
<alvin_rxg> ：-/
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是隔壁的……
<knownbad> 你到底瞄准了几个？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 隔壁的也不用算时间，她回来电影都早过时了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 一个啊
<knownbad> 哪个是越南妹？
<alvin_rxg> 都是
<knownbad> 妈的，一网打尽？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 越南妹子不錯
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 踏實 肯幹
<alvin_rxg> 以前的 A 住我隔壁，半年前去 bremen 实习去了，她把房间让给 B 了。然后2个月前她实习完回来了，现在住楼上
<alvin_rxg> 以前的 A 住我隔壁，半年前去 bremen 实习去了，她把房间让给 B 了。然后2个月前 A 她实习完回来了，现在住楼上
<alvin_rxg> 以前的 A 住我隔壁，半年前去 bremen 实习去了，她把房间让给 B 了。然后2个月前 A 她实习完回来了，A 现在住楼上
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以你繼續追A?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 加油啊
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 麻烦的是，她现在可能是 bachelorarbeit 阶段，估计之后怎么安排都不知道。。。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 這不是挺好 和你一樣
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有共同話題啊
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 我……在这边继续 master 了。。。
<knownbad> 你不动手连安排的机会都没有。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本科已經畢業了?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 夠快了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 急什么啦，说了星期四
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 再10天。走形式的 kolloqium 还没呢
<knownbad> 况且女孩子不喜欢犹豫不决。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 急什么啦…
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没借口也不好下手啊
<knownbad> 等着看视频呢。
<knownbad> 别忘了拍高清的。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 主動出擊
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 总不能现在生生的跑过去说，"嘿，咱俩厕所里聊聊"吧？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很簡單  不用藉口
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接約會
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: “去楼下草坪上坐坐”？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻  我請你喝咖啡
<knownbad> 草坪上做不会屁股痒吗？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 时间对不上啊大哥。她早上9点多走人，晚上7点回来。喝啥咖啡呀。而且她以前也说过晚上不喝咖啡的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 让她帮我挠挠
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 週末
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 週六 周日
<knownbad> 喝其他的嘛, hot chocolate?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 星期四过了，再议
<knownbad> 反正肯出来就过了一半了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 星期四出来了，一起在电影院里看电影，四周黑漆漆的，blabla 的，免不了周围有啥情侣什么的 blabla 的 :-/
<alvin_rxg> 这两天教授经常惦记着，“你啥时候去 EMO 啊？”
<knownbad> 反正三部曲，别忘了看脸色。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 愿闻其详
<stmsgebjgd> EMO是啥
<knownbad> 拉手，抱抱，脱衣？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: http://www.emo-hannover.de/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Startseite - EMO Hannover
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 似乎前两步不会很难的吧？
<knownbad> 抱抱亲亲。
<alvin_rxg> =.=!
<knownbad> 要不然抱着干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 哦你做自动化的，或许也该过来看看的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我只管軟件邏輯
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 实验室打工我也只想管软件逻辑啊……可实验室没人手啊，经常被教授叫去讨论说，我们这软件呢，该怎么“市场”，该怎么获取客户，该怎么写prospekt
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, EMO和你有什麼關係
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 跟实验室项目的“市场”部分有关
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 教授的問題
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 他事情多了。。。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: forschung und entwicklung 什么的烦死了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 不过也正是跟着那教授才有钱拿啊…… et 的教授一个月才给300来块钱。他倒给我500，600的
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 不过也是的…et教授那边都是，随便你什么时候去……随便什么时候走……
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: et那边……有同学一个 praktikum 写了200行代码毕业了……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早畢業就是了唄
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 问题是我那同学的水平，et教授也不可能让他做出什么东西啊。。。
<stmsgebjgd> @wuhan1946114：假若生于1958年，2岁赶上自然灾害，8岁遇上文革，15岁初中毕业，下乡插队，7年后返城，为工作、结婚、分房苦恼10年，好歹安生几年，国企改革，下岗，再就业，拉扯儿女。终于熬了2013年，55了，退休吧。忽然清华教授说10年后才发退休金，男的去当园丁，女的当保姆……羊驼！
<stmsgebjgd> @这梦真他妈噩：他的婚姻被人津津乐道，妻子曾经是比他更有知名度的演艺界人士，名字里有个“媛”字。他身世显赫，一崭露头角就被人打上了“二代”的标签，尽管他自己已经有所作为，但人们都说他在北京能有今天，完全依赖于他的上一辈。你应该猜到了，没错，我说的就是汪小菲。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 對了  天朝有權利拘捕美籍華人沒?
<knownbad> 都有吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 可是沒明白爲什麼薛蠻子要在ccav上認錯
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 一個美國人 有什麼認錯的
<knownbad> 政治？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我沒太明白這事
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 天朝政府怎麼管起美國人來了
<knownbad> 泰国不就因为判外国人贩毒重罪被抗议吗？
<knownbad> 你说的哪个？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不是 他就是嫖娼  薛蠻子
<knownbad> 政治性的问题。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 政治個屁啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 畢竟薛蠻子不是天朝人
<knownbad> 肯定有给压力来给美国难堪。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我覺得這是天朝做的不對  來美國人來開刀  太傻了
<knownbad> 倒还好，也不是什么大事。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sXtLKhgyroA/UjbELbCkd1I/AAAAAAAAHX0/gwD_wBXN0nc/w540-h474-no/1186345_574819179244328_791569664_n.png
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ⇪ ti: image/png
<knownbad> Debian装好了闲着？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 正在用啊
<knownbad> 说的是你装了debian不费心就闲着有空。
<stmsgebjgd>  * 【程序猿的逆袭】
<stmsgebjgd>  * 一测试员提了个bug，却不能复现，某程序员建议其将bug发到微博上。。。
<stmsgebjgd>  * 于是乎，程序猿用一段代码将其转发了500次。。。
<stmsgebjgd>  * 那位测试员被有关部门带走了。。。
<stmsgebjgd>  */
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 好久沒上irc了
 * stmsgebjgd 睡覺
<^k^> 05:04
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我电脑上ubuntu很不稳定，想请教一下是什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449030 我的电脑是 dell M411R的。处理器AMD Llano APU A8-3，集成显卡。之前在安装ubuntu的时候总是安装不了，换了很多版本都是在载入的界面死机，不管是桌面版还是用光盘或U盘安装都是这样。又一次好不容易过了最开始的安
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么mount u盘不需要root权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449036 mount U盘要root权限。可是在图形桌面环境下（非root帐号），一插U盘（或再点下U盘图标）就mount上了。为什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2013-09-17 8:09
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Firefox （火狐） 24.0 官方正式版来了 releases通道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449037 win32 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/24.0/win32/zh-CN/Firefox%20Setup%2024.0.exe 其他版本 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/24.0/ 推荐主题： K-Meleon堪称世界上最快的浏览器 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=146080524
<^k^> ─> 6&uk=3808843197 QtWeb – 轻巧、快速且安全的便携式浏览器 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=1
<wujie> me
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  08:51 
<wujie> goodmooning
<leyle> 请教一下，我想安装ubuntu到计算机上，目前硬盘上有一个xp，我想覆盖了xp，只安装ubuutu，但是因为我的主板比较老，识别不了优盘启动，所以使用grub4dos的方法来引导安装，我把iso文件放在了优盘上，系统已经成功进入了grub4dos的引导界面，但是后面就出现了kernel panic not syncing ，是不是我的 menu.lst文件写的有问题？
<leyle> http://code.bulix.org/o182xg-84490
<^k^> leyle ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<leyle> 这个是我的menu.lst 文件
<leyle> 么人么？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 非常奇怪的故障，希望大家帮忙围观！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449041 自从公司Web服务器换成Linux系统（Ubuntu 12.04LTS）后，服务器经常死机（大概几天会有一次吧，有时候是一个星期这样），症状为SSH连接上去后，提示输入用户名密码，输完密码后，介面就一直停住没有任何响应，一
<qide_> 公司想买个ups, 有什么好的推荐的？
<jiero> 有什么值得买，没有价格恒等的值得买列表啊。
<jiero> lol
<qide_> 只要断电了能供电10分钟左右的ups就够了，没接触过ups，提供点意见？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:44 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:57 
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:00 
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler:点点点.  10:00 
<huntxu> ...
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:02 
<jusss> 我是新手
 * jiero 抱抱huntxu，没肉
<jusss> pudge 那厮呢
<jusss> 怎么没看到他
<jiero> huntxu: 吃红烧肉多了就会变胖。
<jiero> huntxu: 你是不是不喜欢鸡蛋？
<iMadper> 我也想吃红烧肉
<jiero> iMadper: 制作啊。
<jusss> 昨晚吃了红烧肉
<jusss> 吃多了腻
<jusss> 就吃了一点点
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • PPPOE server请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449042 因为公司需要测试，所以准备弄一个PPPOE server，在论坛/BAIDU/GOOGLE上搜了好多架设的文章，都照弄了，但是使用网络链接的时候，在拨号端都显示“错误619”。。。 请教各位大大们，有没有一个比较全面的教程，包含架构及说明的？ 另外，如何
<^k^> ─> 看PPPOE server是否运行？因为我用：sudo pppoe-server -I eth0 -L 172.25.27.125 -R 172.25.27.181 -N 10这样的命令没有任何回 …
<iMadper> jiero: 中秋再说吧, 现在没时间
<jusss> iMadper: 你们工作整天都是忙啥？
<iMadper> jusss: 打杂
<jusss> iMadper: 比较好奇你们整天做什么
<iMadper> jusss: 收发邮件
<jiero> iMadper: 留存的喜糖当糖，廉价的酱油当汤，炼炼猪油
<iMadper> jusss: 整理资料
<jiero> iMadper: 。杂食动物啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 喜糖... 没试过
<jusss> iMadper: 需要写脚本 调试程序吗
<jiero> iMadper: 喜糖没用，只能这样用了
<iMadper> jusss: 你说什么? 什么脚本? 什么调试? 没听说过
<jusss> iMadper: 那我能干你干的吗
<iMadper> jusss: 你英语过关就没问题
<jiero> edo_j 那孩子没发照片
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 招聘要求: 会说英语的猴子
<huntxu> jiero: 雞蛋一個人一天只能吃一個
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 需要英语4 6级证吗
<huntxu> jiero: 肥肉都不喜，我說了我有素食傾向
<jiero> huntxu: 想长胖就多吃。1
<iMadper> jusss: 不需要, 我都没有
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> huntxu: 你想长胖？
<huntxu> jiero: 雞蛋吃多了消化不掉，對身體不好
<jiero> huntxu: 练习喝瓜子油。
<iMadper> huntxu: 想长胖? 宵夜吃拉王呀
<jiero> 拉王？
<jiero> 那是什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 能买的到的, 最好吃的方便面
<jiero> 夜里怎么吃都不会胖的。
<iMadper> jiero: 吃了一碗想第二碗
 * jiero 以前夜里吃啊吃，吃的早餐都吃不下，也没胖
<huntxu> gfrog_here: fedora的版本號，後面那個epoch變了的話，yum提示的是replacing？
<jusss> Quassel 感觉比xchat好
<jiero> 下载游戏，300kb/s，看样子信号不好，速度会受影响。
<freeflying> 企鹅投资搜狗
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> 搜狗品牌很出名了。
<freeflying> 百度这些真会好看了
<jiero> 虽然搜狗输入法挺烂
 * jusss lag 203...
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:21 
<Chaos`Eternal> helo mortals
<jusss> 延迟都是200以上。。。。
<mellon> 大家好。
<^k^> mellon:点点点.  10:51 
<mellon> 请问微软雅黑和新宋体(NSimSun)一起用，怎么让小字用宋体，大字用雅黑？
<mellon> 求fontconfig配置
<jiero> gfrog_here: myer在清仓 macbook air
<jiero>  AU$626 （约￥3600） i5-3317U 1.7GHz双核处理器，4GB内存，64GB SSD硬盘，Intel HD4000集成显卡，1366×768
<jiero> 还不错啊。有人要么，我舅舅今天上飞机，不知道有空带回来一件没。
<yuxans> palomino|working: 迟到马
 * palomino|working momo yuxans 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发现一个搞半死Mint14的方法（警示） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449043 mint 14 nadia, with cinnamon 今天没事想着美化美化系统吧（自作孽前兆），菜单里面有几个没有wine好的软件条目准备删了（包括乱码形式存在的红警2 ） 于是edit menu啊，找到那几个删除，点删除button，。。。。。嗯？怎么没有反应
<^k^> ─> 了？不一会各种问题出现，panel消失标题栏消失， 鼠标响应迟钝，terminal半透明效果消失——变成了总是显 …
<gfrog_away> jiero: 这玩意怎么转运啊。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • OpenOffice/LibreOffice 如何给汉字加拼音？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449045 我知道软件里有一项，“注音指南”，但进去后，拼音里面是空白的，不知道哪有错误，请大家帮忙看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2013-09-17 11:46
<ling_> 偶然發現這裏有聊天室
<jiero> gfrog_away: 其实。本来人肉转运。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 在服务器上以普通用户身份安装zsh和tmux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449047 最近在做化学计算，要在服务器上跑，上面只有古老的 bash 和 screen，实在用不习惯。作为一名 non-root user，只好想办法将这俩工具装到 home 目录下。过程记录如下： 1. zsh 这个很简单，sourceforge 上下载代码，scp 到服务器上 C
<^k^> ─> ode: tar xvf zsh-... ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local make && make install 2. tmux 这个麻烦点，因为 tmux-1.8 依赖 libevent-2 和 n …
<jiero> 好孩子们
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|Busy  cherrot imtxc_away
<cherrot> jiero, 么么哒
 * iMadper|Busy 
 * iMadper|Busy 抱抱 jiero 
 * iMadper|Busy 踢开 cherrot 
<cherrot> iMadper|Busy, 嗷
<iMadper|Busy> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> iMadper|Busy, 拜壕求分地
<ofan> 有人玩docker没？
<jiero> ofan: 玩 windows only 游戏啊。
<ofan> jiero: 不是有戏..
<jiero> ofan: 我觉得也不是，不过，现在感觉释然了，什么都是游戏。
<ofan> jiero: 最近我玩mark of the ninja
<jiero> ofan: 最近，我在玩手绘心灵。
<jiero> ofan: 我发现毛绒玩具真的能卖萌。
<ofan> .
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> ted
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马破马，没了主席，没了伯乐，你就沉底了。
<jiero> 呃。用”伯乐“称呼 roylez 不错啊。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 擦，我的小伙伴同事们总TM接错网线搞出环路怎么破
 * imtxc moomo palomino|working
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 马上就走了, 还有啥可说的
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 哥 8 张杀一张连弩给我搞电线了我不能说啥？
<imtxc> 掉线
<baohua_> 有谁知道 IRC如何不显示用户加入和退出的消息？
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 人家一个仁王盾... 4张闪...
<imtxc> 眼看着就要秒全场了。。。
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: 看客户端的
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 都残了
<imtxc> 唉 气死了
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: 不同的客户端设置的方法不同的
<imtxc> jiero: 给推荐个网游吧
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: 相同的是, 都可以在网上找到方法
<baohua_> 比如说 quassel 没找到setting
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: quassel绝对有~
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 来, 截个图给 baohua_ 看看
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: 几天前刚设置完, 怎么会没有
<iMadper|Busy> ...
<pewu> iMadper|Busy: = =不明情况
<iMadper|Busy> 弄混了两个qt下的客户端了..
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Hot questions about kate spade replied and in addition the r http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449048 http://osdi.org/katespadeseeru.com01.html http://www.gr-link.jp/katespadeseeru.com02.html http://uit.edu/engine/katespadeseeru.com03.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 InTeliaLele — 2013-09-17 12:59
<iMadper|Busy> baohua_: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Quassel
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<jiero> imtxc: 你的网游定义是什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 炸弹人
<jiero> imtxc: 四驱车
<jiero> imtxc: 怪物猎人
<jiero> imtxc: 三国杀
<jiero> imtxc: 韦诺之战
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不要
<imtxc> jiero: 武侠的
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089EUC3Y/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0089EUC3Y&linkCode=as2&tag=hahahaha-20
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089EUC3Y/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0089EUC3Y&linkCode=as2&tag=hahahaha-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<baohua_> thanks!
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc:  crawl web tiles
<jiero> imtxc: springrts
<jiero> imtxc:  urban terror
<imtxc> jiero: 中文的
<jiero> imtxc: tremulous
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不错啊
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 便宜
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我多久不玩中文的游戏了。想想。
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 有啥好培训吗?
<jiero> imtxc: 中文的游戏，上一次玩的是不是我自己翻译的啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 给我40元，我翻译hedgewars给你玩。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 培训？
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 是什么培训，跑酷？
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 100%尼龙啊，和国内的有啥区别。。
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 到手不也要220元RMB么。
<jiero> 好热。好热。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 恩, 200左右
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 不知道有啥区别...
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 国内的价格虚高到底是怎么回事？以前没那么贵啊。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 税高
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 我还活在裤子10元，衬衣10元的印象里
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 上次买裤子是70元，买的最贵的是90元。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 稍微带点儿功能的, 比如速干/防风, 就不止了
<pewu> 话说国内有跑酷培训么？
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 哦。记得去澳大利亚之前买了件真维斯 99元。穿了6年。太重了。
<jiero> pewu: 应该没吧。
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 那些速干，防风？防风不是基本属性么。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 不知道了..
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 你想去?
<pewu> jiero: 是啊，拉风
<hongker> pewu: 跑酷啊
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 不嘬死就不会死
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 你不懂?
<pewu> 不上10层楼的那种也没事
<hongker> 刚下了一个游戏叫“天天跑酷”，还不错，微信上面的
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: http://sports.qq.com/a/20130709/012318.htm
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 俄罗斯跑酷者16层坠楼身亡 生前瞬间曝光(图)_体育_腾讯网
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 俄罗斯的不是战斗民族么。发源地法国好像没啥事故。
<imtxc> jiero: 以前年轻时候玩过一个叫做热血江湖的游戏
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 这种运动, 传入到凶残的斯拉夫民族之后, 就变的异常的残暴!
<pewu> iMadper|Busy: 其实毛子在跑酷没发明出来就这么玩
<palomino|working> ...
<pewu> iMadper|Busy: 和跑酷本身一点关系都没有……
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 那会儿都是跳雪堆而已
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 在服务器上以普通用户身份安装zsh和tmux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449047 最近在做化学计算，要在服务器上跑，上面只有古老的 bash 和 screen，实在用不习惯。作为一名 non-root user，只好想办法将这俩工具装到 home 目录下。过程记录如下： 1. zsh 这个很简单，sourceforge 上下载代码，scp 到服务器上 C
<^k^> ─> ode: tar xvf zsh-... ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local make && make install 2. tmux 这个麻烦点，因为 tmux-1.8 依赖 libevent-2 和 n …
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 比如, 从六层楼跳下来
<iMadper|Busy> pewu: 然后人没事, 地面砸一个大雪坑
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 为什么你们都知道的那么清楚，我对俄罗斯/斯拉夫人没啥了解。。。为啥叫战斗民族
<pewu> iMadper|Busy: 应为他们的生活太无聊了估计
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: http://17173.tv.sohu.com/v/11/1/160/MTYwNzk5NA==
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 战斗民族是怎样炼成的_17173游戏播客_17173网络游戏视频第一门户
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 看了你就知道了~
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: http://www.guokr.com/post/506142/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 俩毛子游客误灭棕熊？假，真·斯拉夫人一个就够了 | 谣言粉碎机小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 发现了大熊座的。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 黑莓都挂了 ubuntu 赶快吧我都等不及了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449050 希望可以ssh 安装应用 希望可电脑的操作差不多，还有待机。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kongdeyuan — 2013-09-17 13:40
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。。。上肢体战斗民族
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 放到中国宋朝，这就是最精英的南宋部队成员啊，拉弩好样的。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 不了解...
<jackness> 有人在ubuntu下进行java编程的吗？
<imtxc> jackness: iMadper|Busy
<imtxc> 哦，不对, iMadper|Busy 不用 ubuntu
<jiero> imtxc: 你要被踢么。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Busy: 战斗民族和赛亚人哪个牛逼？
<jiero> gfrog_here: 汉语人牛逼
<jackness> 什么情况
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 基青蛙早
<imtxc> 好久没见神了？
<gfrog_here> jiero: 汉语人嘴炮厉害
<gfrog_here> imtxc: momo
<jiero> gfrog_here: 想睡了。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 。。。很久没这么热了，竟然有28摄氏度
<jackness> 我发的东西能看到吗？
<jiero> Solidot | Linux 3.12开发代号更名为One giant leap for frogkind
<imtxc> onlylove 呢
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_here: 你最厉害
<jiero> imtxc 孩子，玩什么好？
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊
<jiero> imtxc: 玩艳照啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我就想找个比较好玩的打法时间，要是有一个靠谱的牌类游戏就好了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 来看这个 http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/410789
<jiero> imtxc: 自己发明啊，笨蛋。
<imtxc> jiero: 比如要玩游戏，先要通过考核
<jackness> 谁能教我ubuntu下构建java编程环境？
<jiero> imtxc: 数独最高级别
<imtxc> jiero: 出错一张牌，终生不许玩
<jiero> imtxc: 。想想你的脑袋就烧了
<jackness> 玩游戏 有打飞机啊
<imtxc> jackness: apt-get install openjdk
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 装个jdk装个eclipse不就。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 做个游戏给 imtxc 玩
<jackness> 需要设置什么环境变量吗
<imtxc> palomino|working: 对啊，破马
<imtxc> palomino|working: 给推荐个游戏
<jackness> openjdk我装了
<palomino|working> apt-get安装的话都替你设置好了 jackness
<palomino|working> 额。。 imtxc
<imtxc> jackness: 装了就码字儿啊
<jackness> 节奏大师很好玩
<palomino|working> 失忆症：猪猡的机器? imtxc
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。他不玩恐怖的吧。
<jackness> 直接openjdk 加eclipse就可以了吗
<imtxc> 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 看到自己类似的恐怖事物出现在游戏里心里不舒服
<hongker> jackness: 节奏大师手残路过。。
<imtxc> 节奏大师是什么
<imtxc> 听起来是不是跟劲舞团一样
<jiero> imtxc: 玩玩淘金者，最简单了
<palomino|working> 那...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这是在乃的那个项目里测试的？
<imtxc> jiero: 那还不如华容道，推箱子之类
<palomino|working> arma3?
<jiero> imtxc: 那些都是静态的
<jackness> 节奏大师很锻炼手指和反应能力 个人觉得挺好玩 比打飞机强
<jiero> imtxc: 不用看 palomino|working 了。。。他推荐的一堆怪东西。
<palomino|working> =_= jiero
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊
<pewu> imtxc: 好像是一个微信游戏，好多妹子玩
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 后几个吞吐量肿么那么低呢。。
<jackness> 对 我女朋友在玩  我也跟着玩了 微信游戏
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 两个机器应该在不容交换机下，上面怎么连的不清楚
<hongker> 节奏大师。。打灰机。。都是微信游戏
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 帽子用一下
<jackness> 这个聊天室是用来干什么的啊？
<palomino|working> 表面上是讨论ubuntu的 jackness
<jackness> 那实际是干嘛的？
<palomino|working> 实际是瞎聊天的。。
<jackness> 哈哈 为什么私聊会打断别人
<jackness> 你们都在干嘛
<pewu> jackness: 也就是任何群进化的终极方向
<palomino|working> 理论上说我在工作.. jackness
<jackness> 你能告诉我 你工作是做什么吗
<jackness> 我特别羡慕你们
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> 	palomino|working gebjed roylez pudge 你们几个都差不多年纪，都不给我照片！
<jackness> 我现在花了一万多块 在学编程
<jackness> 不知道能不能不做菜鸟
<palomino|working> ........
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看我新入的头
<palomino|working> 这悲剧的行业。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: opening
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿乃太迅速了。
<hongker> jackness: 学编程不是自学就可以了么。。还要花钱？
<jackness> 我比较笨啊
<jackness> 我大学学得是英语
<jiero> 。
<jackness> 我不会编程 当然要交钱
<jackness> 不过现在会编helloworld了
<hongker> jackness: 大学学英语的干嘛来学这个。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 靠，蛋蛋居然不用hangouts
<hongker> ＝。＝奇葩。。
<jackness> 我要跳槽
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没关系，给丫发图他能看到
<jackness> 我要做挨踢民工
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 日亚给中亚差不多啊，头天下单次日送达
<Chaos`Eternal> ...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这么快？
<Chaos`Eternal> 花30块买本SICP
<hongker> jackness: 这口饭不容易吃到的。。。
<jackness> hangouts是什么
<Chaos`Eternal> 不就可以学了么
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 必须的啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 1万块不如给我
<jackness> 我反正努力学好我的java编程 没饭也要学
<jackness> 然后学习android开发
<jackness> 我要必死我自己
<palomino|working> ...
<jackness> 然后看看能不能做民工
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> jierojiero
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度音乐如何播放网络音乐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449051 在深度音乐的启动介绍上，说是可以播放网络音乐，可是启动之后，我只看到本地音乐播放列表。如何播放网络音乐呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-09-17 14:10
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪啊
<jackness> ubuntu有网络音乐播放器？
<jackness> 我怎么没有
<jackness> 怎么弄 谁会啊
<hongker> banshee
<freeflying> imtxc, 壕毛啊，人家一个小白的头就上万
<hongker> 可以添加豆瓣音乐插件
<hongker> 可以在线听music
<imtxc> freeflying: 你买了什么头
<freeflying> 我这个才1k多
<jackness> 网页上添加吗？
<imtxc> 1k 多还不如不买吧
<imtxc> jackness: 在哪学
<imtxc> jackness: 达达达达达内？
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<jackness> 你怎么这么聪明的
<jackness> 你怎么知道我去达内学java编程呢
<jackness> 你是神仙啊
<jackness> 谁能帮我搞个网络音乐播放器 像酷狗那种啊
<imtxc> jackness: 酷狗
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 酷狗，我完全没印象。
<jiero> imtxc: 给我40元，我翻译刺猬大作战
<imtxc> jiero: 那个播放器不错啊，每次启动会喊用户的名字
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。是不是还会显示歌词？
<jackness> 酷狗有linux版本吗
<jiero> 没有。
<jackness> 没有linux版本 我怎么使用
<jackness> 我又不会wine
<imtxc> jackness: 哪哪哪哪个地方的达内
<jiero> jackness:  买 crossover，让他们帮忙
<jackness> 怎么指明对别人说话
<jackness> 南京达内
<jackness> 我忘记命令了
<jackness> crossover是什么
<jiero> firefox 24 for android 支持webrtc了。但是，android是不是有问题啊。 Nexus 7 用这个一卡一卡的。
<jackness> crossover要钱的 我没有银子
<chenchacha> 用wine就不错了嘛
<chenchacha> 实在不行虚拟机呗
<jiero> chenchacha: 他害怕不会
<chenchacha> 都差不多吧。。。我觉得
<chenchacha> 干脆虚拟机就ok
<jiero> chenchacha: 他喜欢被指导
<chenchacha> 绝对不会有不兼容都问题
<chenchacha> 。。。。
<jackness> 为什么我的VPN帐号在ubuntu上设置不成功啊
<jackness> 这是怎么了
<jiero> jacakness vpn 本来就是麻烦货，好多参数吧。
<jackness> 有帐号 有密码 难道那么难啊？
<jackness> 为什么windows7下很简单啊
<jackness> 直接虚拟连接啊
<jiero> jackness: 那是别人给你了个设置文件加载好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司的 nat 比以前更gaoji了
<kongdeyuan> vpnc 设置最简单了 也很稳定
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: git 我要放弃当前改动的东西，用什么命令？ revert?
<iMadper> kongdeyuan: vpnc+1
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 删掉 然后checkout回来
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: omfg
<imtxc> http://book.douban.com/subject/1963786/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 怎样鉴别黄色歌曲 (豆瓣)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 或者reset --hard commit-hash
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: reset是正统做法
<adam8157> iMadper: 高级啊 user@nat/redhat/session
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不对阿，删了再checkout他就给个D
<iMadper> adam8157: ...... ......
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 文件还是删了
 * iMadper 以后rh的人越来越少, 都去贵公司了, adam8157 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你用git rm的么.....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: git ls-files -d |xargs git checkout --
<adam8157> iMadper: 我司不招那么多人, 小本买卖, 折腾不起
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: .... reset可以
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 真脏...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: reset不脏啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你的那个xargs真脏
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 文件名空格它管不
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我这个适用于删文件多的情况
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ... 不鸡到
<jackness> vpn怎么弄啊 我要怎么设置啊
<jackness> 谁知道设置方法的网址 分享一个啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是在描述一个事实, 而不是在预测以后
<kongdeyuan> 你问题太多了 google 才是你最好的选择  :)
<adam8157> iMadper: 你又鸡到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 什么?
<iMadper> adam8157: 又有人要过去?!?!?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 撒子
<adam8157> iMadper: 还有谁?
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 说个正经的, 培训费, 怎么花?  cc gfrog_away
<adam8157> iMadper: 报班
<iMadper> adam8157: 有啥好推荐?
<jiero> iMadper: 美国的网络大学？
<jiero> iMadper: 再拿个文凭
<iMadper> jiero: 那个要钱吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 要啊。
<adam8157> iMadper: VIP一对一口语, 几节课就花光了
<iMadper> jiero: ? 没听说过诶~
<jackness> firefox-24.0.tar.bz2这个文件怎么安装
<jackness> 安装命令是什么啊
<jackness> 求助
<iMadper> adam8157: 别... 不至于...
<iMadper> jackness: ... 为什么不用包管理器?
<adam8157> iMadper: 效果好
<freeflying> iMadper, 买土拨鼠啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去二外找个英语专业的妹子当女朋友, 然后1v1多好
<jackness> 用包管理器什么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不让....
<jiero> jackness: 等2三天。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jackness: 用包管理器安装fx呀
<jiero> iMadper: 快点，别等到明年
<iMadper> jackness: 哦, 你要24呀... 自己解压缩出来, 然后就有二进制文件可以执行了
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 这个, 其实我是开玩笑胡扯的~
<jiero> jackness: 明天或后天就打包完成了，急躁啥。
<jackness> 解压缩出来能安装吗？
<jackness> 我不懂啊 这个格式没有安装命令可以用吗
<jackness> 比如 dpkg -i
<jiero> jackness: 不是发行版法则，拿个不是安装的。
<jiero> jackness: 是通用linux版
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：hplip不能开始扫描器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449052 ThinkPadX200的本子，系统安装ubuntu12.04，64位。打印机为HP LaserJet Professional M1213nf MFP 打印机，通过路由器共享，在终端安装了 sudo sh hplip-3.13.9.run，重新启动后，然后也安装了对应的插件 sudo sh hplip-3.13.9.plugin.run，现在能通过路由器正常连接
<jiero> jackness: 差不多少，过2~3天自动升级了
<jackness> 晕死 我是要等自动升级吗
<jackness> 这个版本不能安装吗
<jiero> jackness: 不适合。
<jackness> 晕死 我还说我抢先搞下24呢
<jiero> jackness: 能用。
<iMadper> jackness: 1. 等包管理器升级是最好的方法.  2. 你直接解压缩就有二进制文件了, 问题在哪里?
<jackness> 解压缩完了 怎么安装呢？
<jiero> iMadper: 他是要装B
<jiero> jackness: 别装。告诉你了
<jackness> 解压缩出来是个文件夹啊
<jackness> 那就不装吧 等这升级吧
 * cherrot shellcoder 是？
<jackness> 我是菜菜鸟  比较笨
<iMadper> jackness: 我arch的还没到24, 你debian/ubuntu的, 等多两周吧
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的，一般2天内。
<jackness> arch？你的比较高级？
<iMadper> jackness: 不是高级, 是不要命
<iMadper> jiero: 2天? 那很快
<iMadper> jackness: 有changelog没? 有啥新特性让你这么迫不及待?
<jiero> jackness: 这里有1／4左右还在用ubuntu
<iMadper> jackness: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/272/272269.htm    你就是为了这个功能?!
<jiero> iMadper: android版开了webrtc
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Firefox 24新功能：关闭右侧标签页-Firefox 24,新功能,关闭右侧标签页-驱动之家
<iMadper> jiero: ... android....
<jiero> iMadper: svg渲染增强很多，我和ee会感兴趣
<jackness> 我是属于特别喜欢新版的人
<jackness> 总觉得新版可能比旧版好
 * jiero 觉得有那种人，追求最好，最完美，最**。 鄙视”最“字党
<cherrot> jiero, 我是。。。
<iMadper> jackness: 你用ubuntu?
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<iMadper> jackness: ubuntu压根儿就不是激进的发行版呀...
<cherrot> jackness, 最新和足够新是有很大差距的  追求最新真的是不要命。。难道你没开发过软件？
<iMadper> jackness: 追新, 用fedora/arch吧.
<jackness> 我用ubuntu觉得名字好听而已
<jiero> suse更好听。
<cherrot> jackness, 额。。你也是妹纸么
<jiero> 小孩子的感觉
<jiero> cherrot: 觉得不象。
<jackness> 哪个妹子用linux 脑残吗
<jiero> jackness: 我想踢了你。
<iMadper> jiero: 从哪里能看出来? 我觉得很像呀
<cherrot> jackness, 你离死不远了
<jiero> iMadper: 给我个帽子。
<iMadper> jiero: 别真t
<iMadper> ....
<cherrot> jiero,  竟然有因为名字好听用一个发行版的 还不是妹子 lol
<iMadper> jiero: 息怒...
<iMadper> cherrot: 问题是, 说用linux的妹子是脑残...
<cherrot> iMadper, 所以死了
<iMadper> cherrot: 确实不太好, 本来用linux的妹子少, 我们这种不用windows的连帮妹子修电脑的机会都没有了
<iMadper> cherrot: 所以应该好好保护用linux的妹子
<jackness> 为什么我被提了
<iMadper> jackness: 这里有妹子的, 用linux的.
<jiero> jackness:  因为你鄙视用linux的妹子。
<jackness> 真假的
<iMadper> jackness: 所以, 不要说用linux的妹子是脑残
<jackness> 我有眼无珠啊
<jackness> 我错了
<iMadper> jackness: 这里用linux的妹子, 水平比你高了不止几个档次
<huntxu> iMadper: 自從見過ex之後，就不會覺得長得再好看的女孩用linux是很奇怪的事情
<cherrot> iMadper, 是呀是呀 还好我还用着windows～
<jackness> 我就想娶这样的妹子做老婆
<jiero> 。。。
<jackness> 可是一直没遇到
<cherrot> huntxu, ex？
<iMadper> huntxu: ex? 什么意思? google一下说是前男友的意思
<jiero> ex是灭绝的意思。
 * iMadper 为什么我要黑 huntxu ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 。。。 cherrot ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我突然意识到我错了.. 以后不黑你了...
<huntxu> iMadper: 有本事，你給我個帽子
<jiero> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 不不不, 我没本事
 * cherrot 前男友 lol
<jackness> 怎么聊到前男友去了
<jiero> huntxu: 呃，你是谁来着。
<cherrot> huntxu, 这是个悲伤的故事～
<jackness> 为什么妹子可以踢人 我怎么不会踢人
<cherrot> jackness, huntxu 的悲伤回忆
<jackness> 哈哈
<cherrot> jackness, 你又说错话了。。。 cc jiero
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> huntxu: 最多给你+v
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子，晚了連你也踢
<jackness> 我怎么了
<jackness> 我真的不知道这里有妹子啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 算了, 息怒
<cherrot> jackness, jiero 不是妹子。。
<cherrot> huntxu, 息怒 么么哒
 * iMadper 不要把我牵连在内好不好! 我是光荣孤立的!
<jiero> huntxu: 想起来了，你是小狐狸。
<jackness> jiero是妹子？
<jiero> jackness: 。我不是女的。
<jackness> 唉。。。。我也要混个管理员
<jackness> 那你怎么把我踢了的
<jiero> jackness: 我觉得这里的妹子都不错。
<iMadper> jiero: 是的!
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, 我没看过ny的照片
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。ny是男是女。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 女的呀
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉不到啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 女汉子...
<jiero> iMadper: 可能是女的。
<cherrot> iMadper, what?! ny是女的？！
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 好吧我鸡冻了
<jiero> cherrot: 我从分析对比的角度考虑的。
<jackness> 为什么你们都好像认识的 还看过照片的
<jackness> 我怎么谁的照片都没看到过
<jiero> jackness: 因为你才来。。。
<jiero> lol
 * iMadper 如果不超过10个人反对我t掉 cherrot, 那我将在5min之后动手... cc jiero huntxu 
<jackness> 看来我以后要天天来聊天
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 设置autojoin吧。
<jackness> 我看看我多久能发现谁是妹子
<iMadper> freeflying: arm server
<iMadper> freeflying: 性能渣渣
<jackness> 这样的妹子哪里找啊 我以后一定找一个 天天教我怎么用linux
<jiero> iMadper: 用50台iphone5s做服务器
<iMadper> jackness: 那你就没办法得到妹子仰慕的目光了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我肿么了。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也忘了...
<iMadper> cherrot: 懒得翻记录了... 你不早点儿问我..
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒 不踢不踢 分我一亩地
<jackness> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<jackness> 这是怎么了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我可以投兩票嗎
<jackness> 我不能安装东西了
<huntxu> iMadper: 兩票贊成
<jiero> 。。。
 * iMadper 好吧, kick 你的原因就是, 让你丫不早点儿问我!
<iMadper> huntxu: :-)
<jackness> 你们都说了 这里的妹子都是高手的
 * cherrot ....
<jackness> 我当然比不上了
<iMadper> jackness: 不是写的很清楚了嘛.. 你到底想问啥...
<jiero> jackness: 看英文你懂吧。
<jackness> 谁告诉我 我的错误怎么发生的
<cherrot> jiero, xchat 貌似木有autojoin..
<jackness> 哪一个进程啊 我哪里知道
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。我好像在2008年用过一次xchat
<freeflying> iMadper, 你们买了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 米国的一台, 我们借了一个node
<jiero> jackness:  这个，其实挺难查的。
<iMadper> freeflying: Architecture:          armv7l        Byte Order:            Little Endian
<jackness> 那我岂不是要重启了
<Chaos`Eternal> 跑个PI看看速度？
<freeflying> iMadper, 这东西就不是这么玩的啊，1个node玩啥啊
<jackness> 晕死 什么进程会锁住安装进程啊
<jackness> 悲剧啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 就不叫你跑HPL了
<jackness> 妹子呢 妹子来教教我啊
<iMadper> jackness: 删掉lock文件
<Chaos`Eternal> 反正浮点肯定不行
<jiero> jackness:  lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg
<huntxu> iMadper: 一個node玩自己是吧
<jackness> 这个命令吗？
<jiero> jackness: 不是，是其他包管理器在用。
<huntxu> iMadper: 建文件然後刪掉看滾屏
<iMadper> freeflying: 好歹4核, 4g内存呢..
<jiero> jackness: 那个是看看。
<cherrot> jackness, 这是安装系统时遇到的？
<jiero> cherrot: 我觉得，我也去深圳吧。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero, 目的呢？
<jiero> cherrot: 觉得那里创业环境好过这里。
<jiero> cherrot: 我这里。
<jackness> 我找到问题了 我突然出来了一个ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jackness> 这个是什么东西啊
<cherrot> jiero, 恩 南方好点
<jackness> 这东西干嘛的 要安装吗
<jiero> jackness: 你真的不会搜索？亏你学英文你的。
<jiero> jackness: 那个不需要。是微软的通用字体
<iMadper> jackness: ttf-mscorefonts-installer   ttf 字体格式  mscorefonts ms=>微软 core=>核心 fonts=>字体 installer 安装器
<iMadper> jackness: 别再问愚蠢的问题, 直接搜索.
<jackness> 好吧 我本来就不懂吗 我愿意笨一点啦  英文我是看懂了 只是我没安装过这个东西 怎么跳出来的
<cherrot> jackness, 那就是其他软件依赖这个东西
<iMadper> jackness: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ err: no title
<cherrot> iMadper, 新手能来irc很不错了
<jiero> cherrot iMadper 三脚架重要么？摄影
<iMadper> cherrot: 所以我才回答了这么多, 还给他 smart questions看
<iMadper> jiero: 必不可少
<jiero> cherrot iMadper 那我花24元买个。
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实, 性能没有想的那么差
<iMadper> jiero: 链接给看看
<iMadper> jiero: 别买什么八爪鱼之类的
<jiero> iMadper: 什么链接？
<cherrot> jiero, 我的也是便宜货 总比没有好
<iMadper> jiero: 一般不都是要80 rmb左右吗, 廉价的... 24的没见过
<jackness> 哇 这是入门教材吗
<cherrot> jiero, 很有用 特别是夜景和慢门
<jackness> 好长啊
 * cherrot 说ny ny到
<iMadper> jackness: 不是教材, 是告诉你, 如何提问
<nyfair> cherrot: ?
<cherrot> iMadper, 我的30多一点
<iMadper> cherrot: .. 你们..
<cherrot> nyfair, 弱弱求证一下你的性别？
<jiero> 易购券（图书99-30）
<nyfair> 你们这群壕又开始晒器材
<cherrot> iMadper, 没钱穷屌丝  买不起高档的。。
 * jiero 想要 nyfair 的照片啊。
<jackness> 想不到一个提问有这么多说话 这个圈子是有多高的门槛啊
<jackness> 我需要好好学习了
<iMadper> jackness: 跟这个圈子没关系
<jiero> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/%E4%BC%9F%E5%B3%B0-WT3110A-%E8%BD%BB%E5%9E%8B%E4%B8%89%E8%84%9A%E6%9E%B6-%E9%93%B6%E8%89%B2/dp/B003T9VHOM/ref=sr_1_1?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1379403008&sr=1-1&keywords=%E4%B8%89%E8%84%9A%E6%9E%B6
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 伟峰伟峰 WT3110A 轻型三脚架 银色-价格 报价 图片 多少钱[相机架, 相机支架]
<iMadper> jackness: 是最基本的说话技巧和礼节.
<cherrot> jiero, 我的也是这个牌子的
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 够用了
<iMadper> jiero: 运费哦~
<cherrot> jackness, 嗯  总结起来就是你没问到点上 没有事先搜索f
<jiero> cherrot: 关键我又考虑我爸用不用，他和你的那个型号一样。
<jiero> iMadper: 买个啥，然后拒收 :)
<iMadper> jiero: 第三方哦~
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<nyfair> スタイルキューブの日本代表ＭＦ小倉唯（１８）と石原夏織（２０）が今秋、シグマ□セブンに移籍することが１６日、分かった。スタイルキューブ関係者が事務所間交渉が合意に至ったことを認めた。移籍金は小倉唯が3億円、石原夏織が2000万円での完全移籍となる見込み
<jiero> iMadper:   ￥ 24.50 + 免配送费
<jiero> 。。。
<jackness> 恩 明白了 感谢各位大神  我以后努力天天来逛逛 混个管理员当当
<iMadper> jiero: !
<iMadper> jackness: 这个, 不仅要你混得时间长, 还要运气好...
<jackness> 真是个随便聊天的平台 还有摄影爱好者
<pewu> ……
<jackness> 你属于运气好的 同时也是时间长的吧
<jackness> 为什么还有日文
<jiero> cherrot: 你相机多重啊？
<jackness> 我都看不懂
<cherrot> jiero, D90很重
<iMadper> jackness: 我刚来这里的时候, huntxu 糊涂徐叔 就教我好多东西, 那是四年前了. 但是他没拿到管理员的运气...
<jiero> nyfair: 抱抱，给我一张你的照片
<adam8157> nyfair: 铜球
<huntxu> iMadper: 你現在給我個帽子，我可以把你踢掉
<huntxu> nyfair: 我也要
<iMadper> huntxu: 慎重呀
<cherrot> jiero, 不过那个三脚架肯定够了 别买所谓八爪鱼 就是脚是能活动的那种
<cherrot> nyfair, 我也要～
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> cherrot: 我有个八爪鱼了。
<huntxu> +v就可以到淡淡上面了
<jiero> huntxu: 。
<huntxu> adam8157: 無恥
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 你们老人在玩啥。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: -c是啥?
<adam8157> heng
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 那你就乱-c... 万一成太监了呢?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只-v 附赠了个-c
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<huntxu> -c 那是對頻道操作啊？
<jiero> 因为两个键在一起按重了。
<jackness> 这么大的说法 我路还长着呢 我完全还不会完美使用linux呢 
<jiero> jackness: 。。。
<adam8157> 我上次也只是-v啊 真没-c
<jackness> 频道管理员 怎么给了就取消啊 有趣
<huntxu> jiero: 看來你說對了
<cherrot> jackness, 慢慢来 比win好用多了    前两天装windows的深切体会 妈蛋
<adam8157> 我查了log 没
<huntxu> cherrot: win7以後的系統還行吧
<huntxu> cherrot: xp就算了
<adam8157> cherrot: 企鹅妹子多不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 多!
<iMadper> adam8157: 深圳那边的, 时装秀一般
<jiero> cherrot:  你的那个三脚架承载负荷是多少？
<jiero> d90有多重啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: reference是指以往工作经历中的同事, 接电话对你进行评价的. 昨天看美剧看到的
<adam8157> cherrot: 老司机带带我
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃老妈催你结婚了?
<jiero> adam8157: 不只是同事吧，一般上司就可以。
<adam8157> jiero: 上司也是同事的一种
<cherrot> huntxu, 就是win7
<adam8157> iMadper: 没
<cherrot> huntxu,  没法用U盘装 
<iMadper> adam8157: 不公平呀! 我这么年轻, 我老妈都催我!
<jiero> adam8157: 快找个留学生把你拉到国外去吧。
<huntxu> cherrot: 沒試過 =.=
<jackness> 我是windows7和ubuntu双系统
<cherrot> huntxu, 隐藏了太多自认为用户不需要知道的操作 
<adam8157> jiero: 来一打留学生
<huntxu> cherrot: 這倒是
<cherrot> huntxu, 出了错都说不清楚哪里错了 我草 这点最不能忍
<jiero> adam8157: 找那种回国相亲的
<jackness> 本来是windows8的 可惜windows8 太占资源了
<cherrot> adam8157, 美女好多 可是摸不着
<jackness> 我直接8G内存都感觉运行不怎么样
<adam8157> cherrot: 来一打
<jiero> cherrot: 为什么？
<cherrot> jiero, 忘记了 。。。2kg?
<jiero> cherrot: 你不是说很重么。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 不怕摔了啊
<cherrot> jiero, 不怕  悠着点就行了
<jiero> cherrot: 。你买的不是最便宜的这个型号吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 我只有拍摄时会把它放到架子上 平常不会放到架子上甩呀甩的 就没事儿
<cherrot> jiero, 是最便宜的那个。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 逼婚了？
<adam8157> cherrot: 没
<cherrot> adam8157, 我这的都是编辑 好看归好看 巨难伺候
<cherrot> adam8157, 你找实习生下手更靠谱点 刚进入社会的纯情小学妹 对你最动心了
<nyfair> adam8157: 有事实习生干，没事干实习生？
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, adam8157 现在就是这个状态.
<nyfair> adam8157: c记的工作环境这么好？
<jackness> 你们单位这么好 都是美女 
<jackness> 你们做什么工作的啊
<iMadper> jackness: 腾讯妹子很多的
<jackness> 好羡慕啊
<jackness> 原来是大名鼎鼎的腾讯啊
<iMadper> jackness: 每天丝袜时装秀, 看到你忘记工作
<nyfair> jackness: 那叫领导
<adam8157> nyfair: 我司没有实习生
<iMadper> jackness: 请注意措辞!  大名鼎鼎 -> 恶名昭著
<huntxu> nyfair: 快發照片給我
<jackness> 我有个同学是在腾讯的  我巨羡慕
<nyfair> 腾讯那种公关是分开的
<jackness> 年薪12万 刚进去的时候 是学软件工程的 
<nyfair> 说白了就是根本不是一个圈子的
<jackness> 可惜我不是学这个的 我后悔死了
<adam8157> 我也不是, 后悔啊
<huntxu> 我也不是, 后悔啊
<iMadper> jackness: 我是, 后悔啊
<adam8157> 再来一遍一定去学计科, 当个学霸虐死你们
<cherrot> nyfair, 恩。。
<jackness> 晕啊 大名鼎鼎和恶名昭著一样吗
<nyfair> 腾讯怎么可能只给12w年薪，阿里都20了它至少得给16吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 不
<cherrot> nyfair, 万恶的资本主义 不然你以为麻花疼为啥首富了
<jackness> 你们都是自学成才的？
<iMadper> nyfair: 我们班今天去腾讯的, 很少超过9k的
<nyfair> 好吧
<huntxu> 咱也有學霸氣質
<iMadper> jackness: 都是自学, 但是没成才
<iMadper> s/今天/今年/
<cherrot> iMadper, 求包养。。。可怜可怜我们吧
<jackness> 那你起码可以养家糊口了啊 
<iMadper> jackness: 我不是腾讯
<nyfair> 我身边的人一个个去阿里了，坊间都笑谈说这里是淘宝培训基地
<iMadper> jackness: 我这么多节操, 你竟然说我是腾讯的
<jackness> 我还要花钱去学编程呢 不知道能不能成才
<jackness> 哈哈 
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你是什么地方啊。
<jackness> 腾讯很丢脸吗
<jackness> 在中国做得这么强大了
<nyfair> 不丢脸，阿里丢脸，但是阿里给的钱多
<jackness> 微信什么的 不要太火啊
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 腾讯说开来，还是这行的黄金顶
<jackness> 我要是学完能进腾讯就好了
<cherrot> nyfair, 阿里丢啥啊 阿里多好
<jackness> 哪怕拿2千块一个月我也开心啊
<jackness> 可以学习很多东西
<jackness> 看到很多高手
<nyfair> 阿里这种，说不定明天就垮了
<nyfair> 而且这工作强度，一点都没有性价比
<jackness> 还可以看到用linux的妹子 多满意的状态啊
<nyfair> 内部政治斗争又激烈，说着就烦
<cherrot> nyfair, 恩 他的风险大一些 比我们更提心吊胆
<pewu> nyfair: 阿里今年比企业虎多了
<nyfair> 30年河东30年河西，zynga去年招应届生给30w还没多少工作压力的，今年都回老家了
<nyfair> 公司直接就垮了
<pewu> nyfair: 阿里这种能三年内倒？
<adam8157> nyfair: 卧槽, 咱俩貌似不是一个位面的...
<iMadper> 小米工资很高的
<nyfair> pewu: 阿里现在不就在作死？
<adam8157> iMadper: 小米周六上班, 一天十二小时
<adam8157> iMadper: 小米能给多少?
<iMadper> adam8157: 1.5 应届生
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在周六不用上班了
<pewu> nyfair: 怎么作死了？
<nyfair> 跟银行玩，人家有资本有政治背景，你阿里算个屁
 * iMadper 坚信ali也有政治背景
<pewu> nyfair: 呵呵，你是没看到国务院开会马云坐影帝对面吧？
<nyfair> 人家其中的一个金融危机前全球500强排第二的
<msu1991> 世态炎凉，感觉不会再爱了。
<nyfair> 有用？
<cherrot> 跟金融沾边的在天朝都是高风险。。当年的Q币也是个案例
<nyfair> 你看隔壁腾讯要办私有银行，人家乐呵呵就给批了。你阿里搞点小花样，银行一堆酸文马上就开始了
<nyfair> 哪天碰到核心利益了，直接砸死
<nyfair> 而且即使未来不是问题，阿里的工作压力也对不起他给的筹码
<jackness> 说道小米 我还是喜欢我的魅族
<jackness> 我打算买魅族mx3
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac827746
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 大学生烤猪蹄日收入500元 父母反对称大学白读 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 嗯，白读了
<nyfair> adam8157: 别啊，壕你境界高，我可比不上
<cherrot> nyfair, 我平均每天12h工作啊。。。我们情何以堪啊。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 女王
<jackness> 你们都是做什么的啊 不是腾讯就是阿里吗？
<jackness> 我都不知道做什么
<nyfair> cherrot: 小米？
<cherrot> nyfair, 疼训
<iMadper> adam8157: 真好
<cherrot> jackness, 外企才是真壕
<nyfair> cherrot: 我错了
<cherrot> nyfair, 我的心好痛。。。
<nyfair> cherrot: 我以为腾讯工作环境很好的
<cherrot> nyfair, 看部门
<nyfair> cherrot: 我认识的妹子是说很好啊
<jackness> 外企会找我这种半路出家 学java编程的人吗
<jackness> 我也很想去外企啊 可惜不知道我实力够不够
<iMadper> cherrot: 好多外企都tmd在裁员减薪
<iMadper> jackness: 你以为外企就好?!?!?
<pewu> 比如说十八摸
<iMadper> jackness: 三哥地位都比你高!
<adam8157> nyfair: 求double路子
<nyfair> iMadper: +1，好久没涨薪了，求路子
<jackness> 我也不知道 等我半年后 java毕业吧
 * imtxc 膜拜众外企员工
<administ1ator> 听说这里很多牛人！来围观
<jackness> 什么是三哥？
<pewu> 干java的很难熬出来……
<iMadper> jackness: 三哥... 就是印度人
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥 double 的野路子？
<nyfair> iMadper: 三哥英语思维而且会吹牛啊，这点先天优势
<^k^> jackness: define:三哥？ 苗侨伟（Michael Miu，1958年6月18日—），籍贯浙江舟山定海，香港著名演员，人称 |三哥|，也是艺视眼镜（现时亮视点）的创办人...
<iMadper> nyfair: 三哥英语好 + 能说!
<iMadper> nyfair: sigh...
<imtxc> iMadper: 小米不是都值100亿了么，肯定工资高
<iMadper> imtxc: 抢银行
<jackness> 晕死 三哥 怎么变成苗乔维了
<imtxc> cherrot: 唉，你家刚才又给我弹出来个新闻，压力大啊 http://news.qq.com/a/20130917/014420.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=395912587&ADSESSION=1379402890&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.4824_.0&ADPUBNO=26119
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 北京常住人口逾2000万 其中1297万有北京户口_新闻_腾讯网
 * nyfair 就是cheap chinese啊，humble花1美分买都被人说贱人就是矫情
<iMadper> jackness: 外企, 甭管是三哥/捷克/立陶宛/以色列, 还是各种北欧, 老美, 人家待遇/福利都tmd的特别好, 一到中国, 就按照中国国情来定了!
<imtxc> 平均年薪都 12w 了
<jiero> nyfair: 矫情是因为chinese不自己做。会说效率低。
<jiero> 平均年薪12万和我没关系啊。我年薪0.5万不到。
<jackness> 我要是拿到12万 我就开心死了 立马求婚 结婚
<imtxc> iMadper: 八马的铁观音怎么喝了就想吐
<nyfair> jiero: 其实我的确在做游戏啊，日文小黄油dlsite直销
<iMadper> imtxc: 不喝铁观音...
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。不懂啊。。。妹子
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后我现在喝花茶了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 普洱吧
<jiero> iMadper: 买几罐可可粉泡茶喝吧
<iMadper> jiero: 接受不了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 花茶喝着挺香
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还没喝过普洱
<iMadper> imtxc: 茉莉花嘛, 当然香了
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪家的靠谱点
<nyfair> jackness: 别这么说啊，这里的口头禅是魔都2w不如狗啊
 * jiero 除了看菊花能分辨菊花茶，其他的茶一概尝不出区别。
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便看着买吧....
<imtxc> iMadper: 尝嘛，就要尝好的
<jiero> nyfair: 除非你是啥都不做就来2w，然后到处耍。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 一般生普洱放个几十年的, 都很贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是直接买熟普洱
<imtxc> iMadper: 吴欲泰的花茶挺香，还有龙井也不错哇
<jiero> nyfair: 快快给我照片
<imtxc> 裕字真难找
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没这么高端...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/143695
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ FAVOR 菲尔 原味红茶咖色礼盒 180g_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 我才买了一两。。。。
<imtxc> 架不住咱量小啊
<imtxc> 我要礼盒儿做啥
<jackness> 你怎么知道我会去魔都呢？
<jackness> 我喜欢普洱茶 
<jackness> 不过难得买 我也喜欢喝咖啡 星巴克那种我就很喜欢了
<huntxu> iMadper: 盒子不錯
<jiero> 看样子不赚钱Tower.im
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* 简单，好用的团队协作工具 - tower.im (@ tower.im *FROM* Tower.im)
<imtxc> iMadper: 普洱的饼喝起来太麻烦啊
 * jiero 不敢喝咖啡，还是牛奶+可可+汤圆好。
<jiero> 牛奶煮汤圆。
<jiero> 错了。。。是冻牛奶+煮的汤圆，怎么说呢。
<huntxu> iMadper: 90包這個價不貴啊
 * jiero 开溜了
<jackness> 牛奶煮汤圆 生活真不错 没喝过
<iMadper> huntxu: 是, 不过我还是买不起
<huntxu> iMadper: gun
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> huntxu: 买了收藏盒子吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 胖子
<imtxc> huntxu: 不过我没地方放盒子，就不买了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:14 
<huntxu> 樂樂出場標準動作：三連擊破馬
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac827735
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ NASA招人 床上躺70天月薪5000美元 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez> nyfair: 我俩组队去应聘？
<imtxc> roylez: 必须穿衣服躺
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>    
<administ1ator>   
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<vetwangcn> 我来了，有人吗
<iMadper> ..
<wiiw> 已经关闭了反据齿和平滑处理,为啥字体的中文部分还是虚的?
<Hikaru> 大家好~
<^k^> Hikaru:点点点.  16:41 
<Hikaru> = = 
<jackness> MSG 
<jackness> msg
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 对arm server的性能彻底绝望!
 * iMadper 继续i7走起!
<Hikaru> I7高端。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: momo
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 一个小时了, 内核都没编译完
 * adam8157 唉 某人真是矬
<gfrog_here> iMadper: cross compile啊，乃非要丫干不擅长的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 自寻死路
<iMadper> gfrog_here: adam8157: 我就是为了看性能嘛... 
<iMadper> adam8157: arm64 会有改善吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没大改善
<bluezd> iMadper: 高级翔
<iMadper> bluezd: ... 土豪, 你来了
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 衣服入库了，直接原箱转运就行么？
<cherrot> imtxc, 每一次弹新闻 我们的流量就暴增
<bluezd> iMadper: 我是有房子，户口，还是有妹子啊．你都有，我一样都没有，你才是壕，以后不要叫我土壕！
 * cherrot 默默同意 bluezd 
<iMadper> bluezd: 你没户口? 
<iMadper> bluezd: 我去公安局举报你去
<iMadper> bluezd: 把你遣送回朝鲜
<bluezd> iMadper: 有个屁，去吧
<iMadper> bluezd: ...
 * bluezd iMadper 他才是个大土壕，膜拜 iMadper 
<iMadper> bluezd: ....
<cherrot> bluezd, 恩 每天一拜 年底分地
 * bluezd 打土豪分田地
<iMadper> blu
<iMadper> bluezd: 乃工资高呀!
<iMadper> bluezd: 等有钱了, 想买 k702
<bluezd> iMadper: 在这个 channel 说我工资高，简直可笑的要死，我的工资干多少年能买个房子 ? 
<iMadper> bluezd: 比我高...
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<iMadper> bluezd: 这里, 能只靠工资买房的, 也不多嘛`
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 
 * imtxc 膜拜高工资的  iMadper adam8157 bluezd
 * iMadper 在北京, 还想买房... 我是没想过...
<cherrot> iMadper, 说错话了吧 刚一出口 adam8157_ 进来了
<nyfair> 不撸快去打土豪
<adam8157_> imtxc: 请把我k出去
<bluezd> iMadper: 因为你有
<iMadper> bluezd: 擦, 我不留北京的
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不承认?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 你去哪
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 擦，我真要销 BOC 的卡去了， 从来不给我发账单。。。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道呢, 反正不想留北京
<iMadper> adam8157: 成都/珠海都好
 * imtxc 鄙视 BOC ！！！！
<adam8157> iMadper: 成都空气很差
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦? 那就珠海
<imtxc> 他们告诉我每月账单日之后要我打电话去查。。。
<pewu> 成都小么儿，赞～
<bluezd> imtxc: 在哪发财呢？
<iMadper> adam8157: 北京, 以后年纪大了, 实在是没法挤六/十号线了
<imtxc> bluezd: 老地方啊，哪都没去呢
<bluezd> iMadper: 开车啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 买 K702 吧你，买了我蹭听一下
<iMadper> bluezd: 北四环/五环堵死
<iMadper> bluezd: 以前做班车, 都是走机场2高速, 出五环, 还经常堵
<bluezd> imtxc: K702 火车 ? 我连自行车都买不起 ......
<imtxc> bluezd: .....
<bluezd> imtxc: link ? 
<imtxc> bluezd: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.1ZjQxm&id=18561673641&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 爱科技/AKG K702专业旗舰HIFI头戴式耳机 全开放结构 雅登正品-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> iMadper: 我想起来了，你有踢飞石五啊
<bluezd> imtxc: 不喜欢头戴式的
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你用k702跟我换?
<imtxc> iMadper: 怪不得你那天不下单呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 我买不起 702
<imtxc> iMadper: 买了肯定又就眼红耳放了，坑啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说1350?
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 我的小国砖推力不够
<iMadper> imtxc: 想要一步到位的大耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 考虑rs225吧
<nyfair> 大唐无双有八个职业，很平衡
<imtxc> iMadper: link
<imtxc> nyfair: 那是个游戏么
<imtxc> nyfair: 给我推荐个网游吧
<cherrot> nyfair, 彩色字怎么做到来着
<nyfair> imtxc: 不，那是个捏他
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.sBuuJt&id=20129380264&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<nyfair> imtxc: 1年前激战2很好玩，现在也被弄得没意思了
 * adam8157 渣渣渣渣啊
<nyfair> cherrot: 贵社的怪物猎人ol何如？
<nyfair> cherrot: 求激活码
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货。。 不是比 K702 还便宜么
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个价格呀
<imtxc> 1650
<imtxc> 没听过歌德
<iMadper> imtxc: 歌德!!!!   http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/283367 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 福建的老乡看这里：AKG 爱科技 K702 旗舰级头戴式监听耳机 1599元_易迅网优惠_耳机音箱_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 702也1650左右的价格呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你已经有一个歌德了
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> 还想这个呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 歌德太赞了
<imtxc> 为嘛不试试别的
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以在考虑k702
<imtxc> iMadper: 把你的歌德送我吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者廉价的240s
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 多么靠谱啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 没死过吧你....
<imtxc> iMadper: 我从来不做死
<bluezd> adam8157: timbuk2 官网订制的大概多久才能到 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 定制??? 超级贵啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 不知道要多久
<adam8157> bluezd: 你见过我的包?
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，就是感觉很赞，颜色什么的都可以自己选
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 等会儿给你感受一下. 就是个帆布包, 不要那么痴迷
<adam8157> bluezd: å­¦kakaä¹°gucci
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个可整不起啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我就是要个单肩的能装电脑的包，双肩的超级不喜欢，别人一看就知道是搞 IT 的
<adam8157> bluezd: 我的就是
<iMadper> bluezd: 双肩包背着舒服.... cc adam8157 
<jackness> 安装tar.gz文件 用什么命令的啊 谁知道的啊
<iMadper> jackness: tar xf xxx.tar.gz  解压缩
<iMadper> jackness: tar.gz是压缩之后的文件, 类似你的zip/rar
<iMadper> jackness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_%28computing%29
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: tar (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> bluezd: 你雙肩背不出來學生氣質
<huntxu> bluezd: 可是我可以，哇哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> 匿～
<jackness> 好的 非常感谢 我又忘记提问的智慧了
<iMadper> huntxu: :-)
<jackness> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何使用gscan2pdf调整图像色彩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449056 经常使用gscan2pdf扫描合同、证件、文件等资料，并保存为PDF格式。但是遇到一个问题，总是感觉扫描出来的图像色彩偏淡，能不能直接利用gscan2pdf来调整颜色，让它浓烈一些。 注：如果是要黑白资料的话，可以调整
<^k^> ─> 阈值把彩色转化为黑白，也很醒目，但是很多时候证件需要彩色的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 切换用户后，原来用户不能自动关闭，导致无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449057 一个学生用完没关机，课间帐户自动锁定，下一个来只能切换用户 这样的结果就是导致无法关机， 另外如果像Write、Calc没保存也会导致关不了机 机房许多机子也没精力一台一台检查，只能直接关闭电源 桌面
<^k^> ─> 系统需要同时登录多个用户情况还没碰到过 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-09-17 17:24
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚坑了一次 BOC
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们最终答应我以后每期账单给我 EMS 
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<bluezd> adam8157: 还有啥好键盘推荐下啊 ? 
<adam8157> bluezd: G80-3000
<imtxc> bluezd: 忍者  茶
<bluezd> imtxc: 我现在的是忍者青
<imtxc> bluezd: 那还要换。。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 你真豪
<bluezd> imtxc: 我说过我要换吗 ? 我是帮别人问问，有朋友要买
<imtxc> bluezd: 好吧
<imtxc> bluezd: 赞青轴
<freeflying> iMadper, arm的服务器不是你那么玩的， 这个你真要用C记的juju+maas才能体会到它的好处了
<imtxc> iMadper: arm 机器到了？
<huntxu> maas
<iMadper> freeflying: maas? 额... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 米国的, 拿来一个node而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 远程一个node而已
<huntxu> bluezd: 青軸啪啪啪
 * bluezd 这里有谁有用过 realforce 的吗 ?
<huntxu> adam8157: PES2013電腦攻擊力已經成渣了
<huntxu> adam8157: 25場聯賽丟3球
<imtxc> bluezd: 让你朋友买个 HHKB 啥的，你也可以蹭蹭
<huntxu> adam8157: 進球176個，場均淨勝差點到7
<adam8157> bluezd: 电容的朴茨朴茨没意思
<adam8157> huntxu: 我用阿森纳都全胜夺冠啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 用联赛B里最弱的也全胜夺冠啊
<bluezd> huntxu: 你踢得是啥难度 ?
<freeflying> iMadper, maas.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: MAAS (@ ubuntu.com)
<freeflying> iMadper, 你们这server是calxeda的吗
<adam8157> bluezd: 必须五星啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 嘉时大
<iMadper> freeflying: 嘉士达
 * happyaron 猴总又开始推销maas了
<huntxu> adam8157: 全勝奪冠已經沒意義了啊，現在努力刷進球了
<freeflying> happyaron, to show my loyalty
<huntxu> adam8157: 我那個前鋒踢半個賽季就能破梅西的記錄
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞"猴总"
<jackness> 谁有安装支付宝控件的经验啊 
<jackness> 我不会装那个linux版的支付宝啊 
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> jackness: 不是一个脚本么
<jackness> 看了半天网上写的 都是失败
<imtxc> jackness: 执行就行
<jackness> 对啊 一个bash解压出来
<jackness> 怎么执行
<imtxc> jackness: run 之
<jackness> sudo 吗？
<jackness> 直接run？
 * happyaron afk
<imtxc> jackness: 那你应该搜索怎样运行脚本
<imtxc> jackness: rm -rf /bin/*
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 安装ies4linux有一个文件总说是损坏的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449059 如题 提示 Code: Downloading from sourceforge.net    0%   andale32.exeAn error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: andale32.exe 求大神帮忙啊，简直崩溃了 统计信息: 发表于 由 nopu70 — 2013-09-17 17:46
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的帽子不是被没收了么
<iMadper> jackness: 别执行 imtxc 给你的命令
<iMadper> adam8157: 太仁慈了你, 直接ban
<Stifler> ...
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你告诉他怎么执行那个脚本
<jackness> 那个不是吗
<jackness> 那怎么弄
<jackness> .sh的脚本啊 我不会运行啊 
<jackness> 网上说的都是解压出来两个文件 
<iMadper> jackness: sh ***.sh
<jackness> 哦 好的 我试试看
<jackness> 谢谢
<jackness> 成功安装了支付宝控件
<kingbo> 命令行袻地转码是什么命令？iconv不行，记得好象是玩mud时用的
<jackness> 我以后可以敞开来买东西了
<imtxc> jackness: 装了就要用
<freeflying> 靠你们都欺负 imtxc 
<freeflying> 太不像话了
<jackness> 你为什么告诉我错的 imtxc
<freeflying> imtxc, 快去踢他们
<imtxc> jackness: iMadper 的支付宝帐号是  txc . yang   @ gmail.com 快向他表示感谢吧
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<jackness> 运行sh文件直接sh 多快 多简单啊
<imtxc> 当当上不来了？
<jackness> 晕  你们是要打架吗 怎么乱踢人了
<jackness> 谢谢 iMadper
<freeflying> imtxc, 你报仇了
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<iMadper> jackness: :-)
<adam8157> imtxc: 操, 有病啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 哥, 息怒...
<jackness> 为什么管理员会打架呢 
<adam8157> imtxc: 你特么让别人rm -rf我还不能踢了?
<jackness> 你们太无聊了吗
<adam8157> imtxc: å¹²
<imtxc> adam8157: 息怒
 * iMadper 光荣孤立
 * adam8157 打了几十个字没了, 干
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:57 
<imtxc> ......
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 推荐个小企业的 20-30人用的无线
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 来
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 多少钱？
<jusss> 835 
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 1k级别的
<adam8157> to go home啊 imadper
<freeflying> adam8157, 别想了，上cisco的可管理的交换吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 贵司那个电磁炉
<huntxu> 艹，公司幾十個人用tp-link 50塊錢的。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的意思是cisco的ap?
<glitchUTH> test
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 三十人了，没人至少2-3个设备
<^k^> glitchUTH:点点点.  17:58 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: Data Center Virtualization Fundamentals 叔儿这本书乃有么？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 他们还打算用民用的东西
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似没
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，cisco的ap 1k下不来啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 发给你看看。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: freeflying http://item.jd.com/654260.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【思科WAP121-E-K9-CN】思科（Cisco）WAP121-E-K9-CN 百兆 无线接入点 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是百M的，垃圾
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我也觉得, 只支持到n
<adam8157> 802.11n
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 把你卖了 :)  你on board是让你去搞
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 11n不是重点，有线才百兆就有问题了。
<freeflying> 吃晚饭去，回来聊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 30个人x2个设备，分100M带宽，每人才多点？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: roger
<huntxu> adam8157: 11n之上還有什麽，其實有啥區別 gfrog_here 
<adam8157> huntxu: ac
<adam8157> huntxu: 802.11ac
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ac啊，5G啊
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 就是速度區別麽
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 双频。
<huntxu> 噢不對，頻率
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 高頻輻射小？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 受干扰小
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 物理苦手。。。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 穿墙效果未知
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃在办公室用？ 还是给别人考虑接入？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 办公室
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃办公室那种环境，一个ap hold不住。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 所以1k的话别想了，tplink吧。
<jusss> f
<jusss> adam8157
<huntxu> 20個tplink，兩人分一個
<imtxc> 唉
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 6个P2P种子无限制搜索神器 宅男必备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449060 下载地址： http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=3291912265&uk=3808843197 http://ajdvsna5h6.l33.yunpan.cn/lk/QGS8DDz3GB5wF http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_178602538512154642.htm 包括p2p seacher、 BreakPrison Search（越狱搜索）、 章鱼搜索、电驴资源搜索、10种子搜索、
<glitchUTH> test
<^k^> glitchUTH:点点点.  18:20 
 * gfrog_here 吃饭。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 安装ies4linux有一个文件总说是损坏的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449059 如题 提示 Code: Downloading from sourceforge.net    0%   andale32.exeAn error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: andale32.exe 求大神帮忙啊，简直崩溃了 统计信息: 发表于 由 nopu70 — 2013-09-17 17:46
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:28 
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<palomino|working> 有啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 啥？
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> 加班
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣渣
<roylez> palomino|working: 叫丫的用那么好的电脑
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 这还算好啊。。
 * palomino|working 想要ivb-e
<roylez> palomino|working: 你看来是嫌加班还不够
<palomino|working> 加班没有尽头的，除非生命到了尽头
<roylez> palomino|working: 哥work(play) from home
<imtxc> palomino|working: 乃的啥电脑啊
<palomino|working> .... roylez 
<imtxc> 用好电脑就该加班嘛
<roylez> palomino|working: 我的电脑，在公司那边看来 net book value == 0
<palomino|working> ?_?
<roylez> palomino|working: 用渣电脑的就可以在家，懂不
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 家里电脑比公司的好
<roylez> palomino|working: 那你活该用不了家里的好电脑
<palomino|working> 哼哼。。
<leaf306> 这频道咋保存呢 每次都要输入join吗/
<imtxc> palomino|working: 。
<imtxc> 吃饭
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 加班！
<roylez> palomino|working: 豆子磨完了没？
 * palomino|working 磨 roylez 
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:44 
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<onlylove> roylez: 乃睡颠倒了？
<onlylove> roylez: 还是肉身翻墙了
<roylez> onlylove: 无聊，你懂吗
<onlylove> roylez: 哦
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<roylez> freeflying: .
<roylez> freeflying: 有好事没？
<freeflying> 今天和法国同时聊天，说法国prostitution合法
<freeflying> lol
<jusss> 谁给推荐几部恐怖电影
<jusss> 没电影看了
<roylez> jusss: 没电影看就开始奋斗吧，少年
<jusss> roylez: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 这两周我被一家公司面了6次了，今天晚上还有....
<palomino|working> .... roylez 
<jusss> roylez: 你给我讲下数组在符号表里是啥样子的
<jusss> roylez: 你把18m的辞了？
<roylez> jusss: 没呢
<freeflying> roylez, 啥高帅富公司啊
<roylez> freeflying: ms
<jusss> roylez: 你在哪都干什么？我比较好奇你们平时工作都是做什么的
<freeflying> roylez, 乃在武汉，拿着18摸的工资，还想如何啊
<jusss> roylez: ...
<freeflying>  roylez 他们家待遇不错的说
<jusss> roylez: 那个微软？
<roylez> jusss: 打电话...
<roylez> freeflying: 透露下？
<jusss> roylez: 到时给我个正版win7呗
<roylez> jusss: 不是微软
<freeflying> roylez, 你这样的找500k要吧
<jusss> roylez: 哦
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，我这么打算的
<freeflying> roylez, 这个数在武汉太爽了啊
<roylez> freeflying: 上海
<jusss> 我这延迟好高，都200多
<freeflying> roylez, 乃以后在武汉可以找两个了
<roylez> freeflying: 哥这里0
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔，平时都是干啥
<jusss> palomino|working: 工作都是干啥
<freeflying> roylez, 草，第好不好
<palomino|working> 写程序...
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫比我小
<jusss> palomino|working: 写什么程序？
<palomino|working> 各种程序
<jusss> ...
<roylez> freeflying: 小妮没，丫没博士学位
<freeflying> roylez, fuck
<freeflying> roylez, 让蛋蛋爆你菊
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> freeflying: 给帽子
<freeflying> roylez, 等你找了老婆以后才能给啊
<jusss> 曾经有过，lol
<freeflying> roylez, 搁连硕士学位都没，还谈毛的博士哦
<roylez> freeflying: 困
<onlylove> freeflying: 没有赶紧弄个去
<freeflying> onlylove, 都一大把年纪了，还弄个毛啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不耽误，马克思55岁还学外语呢
<roylez> onlylove: 马克渣，那是忽悠女人的
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 还有小孩
<onlylove> roylez: 那肯德基上校呢
<onlylove> 你们不用看不起人，人最起码能忽悠住，你能么
<palomino|working> 上校应该是在炸鸡
<onlylove> palomino|working: 人退伍之后才开始炸鸡的吧
<roylez> onlylove: 哥不能，但是哥对他的忽悠免疫
<palomino|working> 说不定退伍前就在心理阴暗地炸什么了...
<roylez> 马鞭
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 鞭是马神圣不可分割的一部分
<roylez> 那也炸了
<onlylove> roylez: 可是他忽悠人和55岁学外语啥关系？
<roylez> onlylove: 丫根本就没学啊，拿着书骗女人的
<onlylove> roylez: 那乃说下他啥时候学的Russian？
<roylez> onlylove: 我不知道他会
<onlylove> roylez: 55岁还骗女人……嗯，我咋想起杨振宁了
<onlylove> jusss: 你这几天实习怎么搞的
<onlylove> 你们系统里面都有几个中文locale啊……我怎么今天瞅了一眼，GB2312,GB18030 GBK utf-8突然觉得好多
<roylez> roylez@bender> cat locale.gen G -v '#'                                                                                                                              /etc
<roylez> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<roylez> zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8
<roylez> zh_TW.UTF-8 UTF-8
<onlylove> 居然还有TW的，不过……没2312真的没问题么，有些网页不用2312没法看呢
<roylez> 完全没问题呢
<onlylove> 难道国内那些人觉悟了？
<freeflying> palomino|working, 马鞭
 * palomino|working 一指 freeflying : 猴头猴头，全国一流！
<roylez> freeflying: 要我帮你吗？
<freeflying> roylez, 找啥？
<roylez> freeflying: 教育破马
<freeflying> roylez, 上
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 肮脏的权力交易即将上演
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> :o
<roylez> ...
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 天津海运职业学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449061 寻找ubuntu的共同好友，一起探讨，一起研究。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuliang053 — 2013-09-17 19:58
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<jusss> onlylove: 辞了
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算怎么办
<roylez> jusss: 为啥辞了？
<roylez> jusss: 难道找 palomino|working 去做磨豆子的营生
<jusss> onlylove: 学校10月份有招实习的
<jusss> roylez: 人家是财务软件，不会sql erp沙盘 没会计证
<onlylove> roylez: palomino|working 是磨豆子的？
<roylez> onlylove: 是啊，他每天的任务有250斤呢
<jusss> roylez: 希望找个计算机 手机 网络方面的
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:10 
<palomino|working> 真相是roylez希望自己是豆子 onlylove 
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐 又出现了
<jiero> 那里有卖冰皮月饼，我这里没有
<freeflying> jusss, 你想做手机，找马总就对了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • AMD独显+电脑发热+风扇狂转的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449064 [size=150]您好，我刚装的ubuntu12.04 LTS，笔记本（DELL inspiron 5520），显卡是 AMD 7600。 电脑在ubuntu下风扇声音贼大，发热也很严重，windows下散热很好。 在网上看到说是显卡的问 题，装了“系统设置--附加驱动项”里自动搜索的驱动，
<jusss> freeflying: 哪个马总？
<gfrog_not_here> 各家户外网站都开始折上折了，这是啥节奏
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 提前进入感恩节
<gfrog_not_here> 难道鬼佬现在才换季？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 换什么季节？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 睡觉？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: not_asleep
<freeflying> 睡觉
<gfrog_here> jiero: 换季特价
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 郑州航空工业管理学院的ubuntu粉进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449065 共同学习啊啊啊啊啊啊！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Carlman — 2013-09-17 22:02
<jiero> gfrog_here: 现在给长辈再买一个便宜的小的1366*768电视合适不？
<gfrog_here> jiero: 看需求呗
<jiero> gfrog_here: 我没用过那分辨率，
<gfrog_here> jiero: 看电视节目足够
<eexpress> 噶嘛
<jiero> gfrog_here: 好。
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<gfrog_here> eexpress: e神
<eexpress> 我明天去吃噶嘛
<gfrog_here> eexpress: ....
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 乃啥时候到？
<eexpress> 明天去
<Aerowolf> \exit
<XwinX> eexpress: 
<eexpress> 叉叉。你舍得出来了
<eexpress> 我查地图去
<XwinX> eexpress: 太远了，我来不了
<eexpress> 我先看地图
<XwinX> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 不远嘛
<XwinX> eexpress: 是不远
<XwinX> 我不是说了嘛，半小时
<eexpress> 我还从廊坊过来呢。你领导有空出来视察嘛
<XwinX> 明天中午我来不及啊
<XwinX> 还有个会
<happyaron> eexpress: ee我的键盘呢。。。
<eexpress> 哈皮
<eexpress> 请客。我就把键盘扣给你
<happyaron> eexpress: 神马。。。
<eexpress> 把键盘从手机里面抠出来
<happyaron> ...
<eexpress> 睡觉。明天再说啦
<ista> Could I install newer kernel on Ubuntu12.04?
<ista> I hit the problem that an application always crashes caused by display card drivers(Raedon HD5730).
<adam8157> ista: kernel-lts-quantal(3.5) or kernel-lts-raring(3.8)
<adam8157> ista: or, sure, you can install latest mainline kernel too
<ista> currently Ubuntu precise , the latest is 3.5.0
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 数据误删的恢复软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449066 前一阵子, 不小心把$Home的数据给删了2,3G, 做了几年的笔记, 自己写的小程序, 备份的一些东西都没了. 用photorec恢复了很多. 但问题是photorec只恢复的文件内容, 文件的名字却是按序号拍的,而且, 没有文件夹和路径的信息, 几个G的文件
<^k^> ─> 堆在一起, 还原起来实在是头痛. 经常看到服务器误删, 或数据丢失什么的, 大家都是用什么软件恢复数据的 …
<ista> .................................................
<adam8157> ista: you can upgrade to 12.04.3, kernel 3.8
<ista> Is it safe to install linux-signed-generic-lts-raring on 12.04?
<ista> adam8157: User synaptic or 12.04.3 cdrom?
<adam8157> ista: it's safe to install lts-raring
<ista> I find kernel 3.8.0.31 for ubuntu raring in my repository. Ok, upgrade it!
<adam8157> ista: sorry, I forget the exact package name, actually I should because I work for that
<adam8157> ista: you enabled -proposed updates? :)
<ista> adam8157: no
<adam8157> ista: =,= 3.8.0-31 was still in -proposed this moring =,=
<ista> adam8157: I find two packages in synaptic, one is linux-signed-generic-lts-raring, the other is linux-signed-generic-lts-raring-eol-upgrade, both with version of 3.8.0.31.31
<adam8157> ista: the first one
<ista> adam8157: what is the difference?
<adam8157> ista: you can `apt-cache show` to check, I guess the second one will upgrade to 3.11 once it eol(end of life)
<zodiac1111> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/ 卖岛
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ Islands for Sale Worldwide - Private Islands Online
<ista> adam: OK, Thank you.
<adam8157> ista: no problem
<ragnar1990> Does anyone know how to get ati legacy drivers working on 12.04+?
<jusss> adam8157: 我想知道数组和指针的不同在编译器里
<adam8157> ragnar1990: ati, legacy... bless you
<adam8157> jusss: ...你知道数组还记录了别的东西就好
<jusss> adam8157: 我想知道它还记录了什么？如果能给我张图讲它们的关系就好了
<adam8157> jusss: 没写过编译器, 不鸡到
<jusss> adam8157: c的数组是行主序还是列主序？
<adam8157> jusss: 忘了, 从不用多维 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: 你啥时候写编译器呀
<adam8157> jusss: 不是科班的, 没学过, 不准备写...
<jusss> adam8157: 你那么喜欢，怎么能不写呢。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 才疏学浅
<ragnar1990> adam8157：我也想学编程，但脑袋不行
<jusss> adam8157: 那你擅长哪方面
<adam8157> jusss: 擅长瞎蒙
<jusss> adam8157: 我很想擅长某一方面，但是我现在什么都不擅长
<jusss> adam8157: 那你现在平时看哪方面的书？
<adam8157> jusss: CSAPP这样的书比较喜欢
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么我感觉 操作系统 和 语言完全是两个东西。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 本来就是...
<jusss> adam8157: 当我学习其中一个时，对另一个没有一点帮助
<jusss> adam8157: 但是它们应该是有联系的呀，毕竟操作系统是用语言写的
<adam8157> jusss: 小游戏也是用语言写的, 玩的时候感觉对学语言有帮助了?
<jusss> adam8157: 磁盘可以没有分区表吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 可以
<jusss> adam8157: 没有分区表也可以使用？
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> adam8157: 你用变长数组吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 用过伪变长数组, 正宗的没用过, 因为我强迫自己用c89
<jusss> adam8157: 那你一定不用c11
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯 不用
<jusss> adam8157: 那你喜欢ioccc吗
<adam8157> jusss: 报着娱乐的态度看
<jusss> adam8157: 那你能看懂里面的技巧吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 能吧
<jusss> adam8157: 高手呀！
<adam8157> jusss: C语法这么简单... 还要怎样
<jusss> adam8157: ...语法是简单，可是ioccc里面的技巧都是正常语法里没见过的呀，跟编译器设计有关
<jusss> adam8157: 即使第一届那个printf()我也看不懂。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 哪里有不是正常语法的?
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<jusss> adam8157: a[1]  1[a]
<adam8157> jusss: 这也算奇怪语法么...
<jusss> adam8157: 对新手来说是
<adam8157> *(a+1)嘛 原理明白的话这算啥奇怪语法哦
<adam8157> jusss: o
<jusss> adam8157: int a="d"
<adam8157> jusss: 溢出?
<jusss> adam8157: 32位的不溢出吧
<adam8157> jusss: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 还有_main
<adam8157> jusss: 一些都是字节码 嗯嗯
<adam8157> crt0
<jusss> adam8157: 好像可以不从main()开始
<adam8157> jusss: override crt0里的函数?
<jusss> adam8157: 好像有个ioccc里就有不从main()开始
<ragnar1990> 编程需要数学非常好，老师说的，还打击我们可能一辈子学不会
<jusss> adam8157: tcpl这本书有写的必要吗
<void1> ragnar1990, 只有一小部分编程和数学有关系，放心学吧
<adam8157> jusss: 有啊, 为啥没有
<jusss> adam8157: 对于初入门的来说看不懂，对于已经精通的来说，里面啥也没有
<jusss> adam8157: 就好像写了一本书，不懂的看不懂，精通的不用看
<adam8157> jusss: 对于精通的来说啥书都不需要 =,= 你这是抬杠
<happyaron> 抬杠+1
<jusss> adam8157: 里面写了一些东西，但对于一些东西没解释清楚
<adam8157> jusss: 请看附录, 基本就是标准了 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: 我想看他们的笔记
<jusss> adam8157: 如果他们肯出版笔记的话，我一定买
<adam8157> jusss: 高手不一定写笔记
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<jusss> 我两个月没进linux了
<jusss> 各位早！
<jusss> 各位晚安
<ragnar1990> 晚安
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  01:44 
<knownbad> 车试
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 測試什麼?
<knownbad> 看有没傻逼回答。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 滾
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你個老屁眼
<knownbad> 你没错。
<knownbad> 就是个老屁眼加傻逼。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 怎麼了又?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 老婆和你打架?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, ·洛杉矶中国国庆活动惹风波 民运抗议者被驱捕
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 怎麼看
<knownbad> 没啊。
<knownbad> 妖精打架正常的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 那你今天這麼奇怪
<knownbad> 美国抗议正常，被捕也正常。
<knownbad> 就看你有没申请有没妨碍他人。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 據說是大陸的公安
<knownbad> 上次洛杉矶市中心游行就有人脱队后被捕。
<knownbad> 民运抗议者是大陆公安？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不是  是裏面有公安
<knownbad> 要是大陆公安在大使馆界限外乱来也照样被捕。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 逮捕了抗議者
<stmsgebjgd> 郑存柱说："有位吕先生看到他的皮带，皮带上是个中国警察的警徽，也就是中国公安特有的一个徽章。拍（照）他的时候，他也发现了，马上用手捂着警徽，然后就跑了。"
<knownbad> 看场地是美国还是中国了。   私人场地也可以私人保安来处理。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 美國
<knownbad> 他可以私人保安的名义但就不能以中国公安了。
<knownbad> 搞不好是大使馆派来的。
<knownbad> 但私人保安又得遵守美国安全警卫的规定，得有牌照。
<knownbad> 公众场所应该不会乱来，可能NSA也会监控。
<knownbad> 傻逼才挂公安警徽。
<knownbad> 这里谁理他啊。
<knownbad> 被打了一顿也只不过是打路人。
<goodboy> 求救！启动进不了系统，提示(initramfs)   怎么修复呢
<knownbad> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=启动进不了系统，提示(initramfs)+++怎么修复呢&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://encrypted.google.com.hk/url?sa=p&hl=zh-CN&pref=hkredirect&pval=yes&q=http://encrypted.google.com.hk/search%3Fhl%3Den%26source%3Dhp%26biw%3D%26bih%3D%26q%3D&ust=1379445276200812&usg=AFQjCNHxfytsssCmDD97m48IFWKM2bP17g -- unhandled responsein get head
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/XQUChc
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://encrypted.google.com.hk/url?sa=p&hl=zh-CN&pref=hkredirect&pval=yes&q=http://encrypted.google.com.hk/search%3Fhl%3Den%26source%3Dhp%26biw%3D%26bih%3D%26q%3D%25E5%2590%25AF%25E5%258A%25A8%25E8%25BF%259B%25E4%25B8%258D%25E4%25BA%2586%25E7%25B3%25BB%25E7%25BB%259F%25EF%25BC%258C%25E6%258F%2590%25E7%25A4%25BA(initramfs)%2B%2B%2B%25E6%2580%258E%25E4%25B9%2588%25E4%25BF%
<^k^> ─> 25AE%25E5%25A4%258D%25E5%2591%25A2%26btnG%3DGoogle%2BSearch%26gbv%3D1&ust=1379445310177254&usg=AFQjCNHYzDFHnf0hLd4Zs4ctKOmTb7RhnQ -- unhandl …
<knownbad> 妈的，更糟。
<knownbad> 不管，自个看看。
<goodboy> 这里完全上不了google   手机
<knownbad> 嗯，把机子搬去朋友家吧。
<knownbad> 你没给足够错误讯息无法查。   最好是一旁可以上网查。
<knownbad> 或是借个笔记本回家来。
<goodboy> T_T
<knownbad> 要不你试这个？   http://zhidao.baidu.com/search?word=ubuntu initramfs&lm=0&srs=2&srsod=1&ie=gbk
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: 百度知道搜索_ubuntu
<goodboy2> 看一下，，，，，
<^k^> 05:11
<goodboy> 你妹
<knownbad> 正考虑着。
<goodboy> 测试我是否断线
<knownbad> 没事，我也正考虑你妹着。
<goodboy> 硬盘的数据没了
<goodboy> 傻了
<goodboy> 还是用android好
<knownbad> 啊，不会吧?   你玩了分区？
<goodboy> T_T
<goodboy> 出现(initramfs)怎么办
<imtxc> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 图形终端下如何免密码使用su,sudo之类的命令?(用户账户已经设置为空密码) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449078 图形终端下如何免密码使用su,sudo之类的命令?(用户账户已经设置为空密码) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-09-18 6:03
<former> 我用wubi在Win8下安装ubuntukylin通过修改info文件成功安装了但在重启后进入系统时提示wubildr.mbr 错误 状态是0xc000007b 请问改怎么解决？
<former> 第一次接触linux 对他有点感兴趣，就是进不去很郁闷。
<former> 昨天弄到很晚，求前辈们帮忙
<former> [08:27] (former) 我用wubi在Win8下安装ubuntukylin通过修改info文件成功安装了但在重启后进入系统时提示wubildr.mbr 错误 状态是0xc000007b 请问改怎么解决？
<former> 好吧是不是来的有点早呢？大家都去旅游了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ZFS 文件系统全面开放，重命名为 OpenZFS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449081 ZFS 是世界上最高级的文件系统之一，经历了 10 年的活跃开发。而最新的开发将全面开放，并重新命名为 OpenZFS。 http://open-zfs.org/ 是该开源项目的网站。 ZFS 在 Solaris 操作系统中扮演非常重要的角色，但除此之外难觅其踪影。
<^k^> ─> 希望这次开源能为 ZFS 带来更好的发展前景。 Announcement OpenZFS launch announcement, September 17th, 2013: Today we announ …
<freeflying> former, wubi都不支持了
<former> 但是我安装成功了啊，网上说把info文件的ubuntukylin改成Ubuntu就行了。但就是进不去
<former> 现在正在研究用U盘安装
<hongker> former: 　u盘安装很简单的
<former> 能具体说说吗？谢谢，我没装过系统
<former> 也省的走弯路
<hongker> 没什么好说的啊，按照教程来就可以了
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jackness> iMadper, 我请教个问题 这个视频插件怎么解压啊 解压到哪里啊 帖子没说清楚啊 我不会弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=357457
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: （图文并茂）Linux影音娱乐尽在XBMC - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper> jackness: 我没用过xbmc
<jackness> 那怎么办 
<iMadper> jackness: 仔细看贴子, 里面有写
<jackness> 我这个最后一步了 不会弄
<roylez> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> jackness: "解压放到如图的位置～，然后在XBMC的视频扩展程序里安装就行了"
<iMadper> roylez: 平身, 退下吧
<roylez> iMadper: 丫现在还在红帽子？
<jackness> 我看了啊 那个zip文件 我cp到/usr/lib/xbmc/addons对不对啊 ？
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 我才正式工作俩月...
<huntxu> roylez: 不是每個人都和你一樣能啃老啊
<jackness> 复制到哪里没法解压啊 
<roylez> iMadper: 戴着绿帽子呆在红帽子？
<pewu> http://oilbeater.com/2012/05/09/linux-signal/
<jackness> 没有权限 是不是复制位置错了
<^k^> pewu ⇪ ti: linux 信号处理机制简介
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... 
<iMadper> jackness: sudo...
<jackness> 解压zip文件 有命令吗 sudo 然后呢
<iMadper> jackness: unzip
<huntxu> iMadper: 你太友好了
<jackness> 哦 好的 我试试看 我不知道放的目录位置对不对
<iMadper> huntxu: sigh... 不然让他自己查?
<roylez> huntxu: 恩，也许啃不了几天又得走
<pewu> read the fucking source
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04LTS下用HDMI连接液晶电视,无法全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449082 我的是mini pc，用的是intel nuc主板，只有一个外接hdmi的电视。系统启动后，分辨率调成自动的，然后显示正常，但就是没有full scale，四边都没有全部显示出来，一部分都被屏幕盖住了。请问有没有什么方法解决？多谢！ 这
<^k^> ─> 里是我的显卡信息： *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller vendor: I …
<huntxu> roylez: 你去流浪
<freeflying> roylez, 乃MS面试搞定了啊
<roylez> freeflying: 面7轮了，估计面我的人不会有意见，就看钱他们答不答应了
<iMadper> 7è½®....
<huntxu> roylez: 300k
<roylez> huntxu: 500
<huntxu> roylez: 一個月！土豪我們還是好朋友對不？
<roylez> huntxu: 10年！朋友你妹子
<huntxu> roylez: 我發現我一賣掉黃金他就會漲，一買他就會跌
<iMadper> huntxu: 300k的话, 主席就不用跳了嘛
<huntxu> roylez: 我下次操作之前通知你
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
 * iMadper 黄金, 买不起一克, 人家不准我交易....
<huntxu> iMadper: 怕情人追債啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 18M已然是後宮
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧... ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 这你都知道?
<jackness> 解压是成功了 不过好像放错位置了  如图位置是哪里啊 
 * iMadper 我什么都不知道
<jackness> .xbmc文件夹在哪里啊
<jackness> 用户目录下吗
<iMadper> jackness: 是的
<iMadper> jackness: 如果没有, 就自己建立
<iMadper> jackness: 是隐藏文件
<freeflying> roylez, 啥职位
<jackness> 我的用户名下？
<freeflying> roylez, 赶紧去ms, 把你现在的remote职位介绍我去吧
<roylez> freeflying: sa类型的，没压力
<freeflying> roylez, 这样我也能在老家了
<freeflying> NND
<roylez> freeflying: 美元拿的不开心么？
<jackness> 是不是主文件夹下面啊？
<freeflying> roylez,  我也拿软妹币的好不好
<jackness> 还是home下面的jackness
<jackness> 啊
<roylez> freeflying: 那蛋蛋怎么是拿美元的
<freeflying> roylez, 他是壕啊
<roylez> freeflying: 猴总怎么可能连蛋蛋都不如...
<freeflying> roylez, 必须不如啊
<freeflying> 你们都是壕，怎么跟你们比啊
<freeflying> roylez, azeure  team吗
<roylez> freeflying: 什么叫做azeure team？
<freeflying> roylez, 你面的职位啊
<freeflying> roylez, 看来不是了，你丫连 azure都不知道
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 什么是拒绝服务攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449083 无论用什么方法，能制造网络拥塞，就是拒绝服务攻击。对否？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-18 10:18
<roylez> freeflying: 丫字都打错
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫容错能力太低了 
<roylez> freeflying: 我以为你打的是西班牙语
<freeflying> roylez, 丫牛逼啊，连西班牙语都懂
<roylez> freeflying: taco认识就会了
<jackness> imadper，那个里面说是有.xbmc文件夹 无法创建  
<jackness> 可是我怎么看不到啊
<jackness> 如何看隐藏文件夹啊啊
<iMadper> jackness: ls -a
<roylez> jackness: ls -d .*
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个是你小弟还是你妹纸啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不认识
<freeflying> iMadper, 居然这么耐心
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实我是这个顺序  "自己google" -> 退格 -> "ls -a"
<freeflying> 好饿啊
<jackness> 难得有人教我 大家还是都帮帮我吧 我实在是有点菜
<freeflying> 准备吃饭去
<iMadper> freeflying: 有play boy 亚洲版卖不?
<chenxiongfei> iMadper morning
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: morning
<freeflying> iMadper, 不知道去那里买
<iMadper> freeflying: 私以为, 路边卖报纸得都卖这个~ lol~
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:每次都能看到你呢
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 说明你来的少
<freeflying> iMadper, 只看到7-11里卖报纸杂志
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 或者你运气不好
<iMadper> freeflying: O_o 好吧...
<jackness> 晕了 终端里面能看到 可是文件夹还是看不到啊 怎么打开那个文件夹啊
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 你也在北京吗？
<iMadper> jackness: Ctrl + .
<iMadper> jackness: Ctrl + h     这两个, 取决于你用kde还是gnome
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 是的
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈哈 我成功了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你和 gfrog_here 海淘的时候叫上我啊
<jackness> ctrl+h
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper, 太贵，买不起，打算去DKN了
<iMadper> freeflying: 好吧, 我也喜欢dkn
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃不是土拨鼠吗
<jackness> 之前复制错误的文件 删除怎么删除啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 羽绒服是土拨鼠
<iMadper> freeflying: mhw的羽绒服真心设计不好看
<jackness> 被我放到/usr/lib/xbmc/addons里面了
<freeflying> iMadper, 啧啧，壕啊
<iMadper> jackness: sudo rm /usr/lib/xbmc/addons/xxx
<iMadper> jackness: 你先找本书去学学吧, 别问常见问题
<freeflying> kao, 明天中秋节了
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要在东洋过中秋?
<freeflying> iMadper, 貌似是了
<jackness> 再问最后一个 下午去买书 那个.xbmc的文件夹位置地址怎么写 我复制不过去
<iMadper> jackness: 我复制不过去   这个, 没说你是怎么复制不过去, 提示什么. 你也没说你是怎么操作的. 
<iMadper> jackness: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs  再看一遍这个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<jackness> 我输入cp repository.googlecode.xbmc-addons-chinese.zip /jackness/.xbmc/addons 提示没有那个文件或目录
<jackness> 最后一个 就最后一个 下午买书自学了
<iMadper> jackness: /home/jackness/xxx/xx/xx
<jackness> 哦 好的  我明白了 
<jackness> 谢谢大神 
<iMadper> jackness: 大神是 freeflying 
<jackness> 我实在不好意思了 
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.co.jp/Manfrotto-COMPACT%E4%B8%89%E8%84%9A%E3%83%95%E3%82%A9%E3%83%88-%E3%83%A0%E3%83%BC%E3%83%93%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AD%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-%E3%83%95%E3%82%A9%E3%83%88%E3%83%A0%E3%83%BC%E3%83%93%E3%83%BC%E9%9B%B2%E5%8F%B0-%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AB%E3%83%9F%E3%83%8B%E3%82%A6%E3%83%A0%E8%A3%BD-MKC3-H01/dp/B0049SVTXG/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379471720&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Manfrotto+%E6%9B%BC%E5%AF%8C%E5%9B%BE+MKC3-H01
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： Manfrotto 三脚 COMPACT三脚フォト-ムービーキット ブラック 5段 小型 フォトムービー雲台 アルミニウム製 MKC3-H01: 家電・カメラ
<jackness> 哦 那他不教我 我看不出来是大神
<iMadper> freeflying: 我连相机都没有.. 我就一个破手机.. 对三脚架完全没了解...
<iMadper> フォト-ムービーキット  谁给翻译个
<iMadper> nyfair不在...
<huntxu> freeflying: momo 郵寄月餅
<huntxu> freeflying: 順便看看外國的月亮是不是比較園
<freeflying> huntxu, 赶紧给我发点月饼来吧
<freeflying> huntxu, 对了，貌似我们还要找个 支持的职位，乃干不干
 * iMadper 愿闻其详
<huntxu> freeflying: remote對不，可是我簡歷太難看了 >.<
 * huntxu sigh
<iMadper> huntxu: 抱抱 huntxu 
 * roylez 无聊，三狗杀
<huntxu> roylez: 你居然還在殺。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 300級了沒
<roylez> huntxu: 130
<freeflying> huntxu, code talks 好了
<roylez> iMadper: 基佬
<freeflying> huntxu, 秀你的code
<iMadper> roylez: 抱抱基佬 roylez 
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥code
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • SANE一年多没有更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449084 linux对于扫描仪的支持，来自于SANE。今天我看了SANE的主页，最后更新日期竟然是2012-8-19日，已经一年多没有更新了。这太令人失望，甚至绝望。没有硬件驱动的支持，linux还能走多远？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-09-18 10:41
<freeflying> huntxu, 你写过的啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 我慢慢回去憋 QAQ
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 看你这么可怜....
<huntxu> iMadper: +v也不能撫慰我的心靈
<iMadper> huntxu: 那要怎么办?
<huntxu> iMadper: 給個帽子讓我隨時能踢你
<iMadper> huntxu: 这得找候总了
<iMadper> huntxu: 我给都是临时的呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 另外國慶節快到了，妹子要回北京了，你的NTR看來還是要采取暴力手段
<huntxu> iMadper: 今天就可以 LOL
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 跟你说个我的悲剧, 你就开心了
<iMadper> huntxu: 私聊跟你说
<huntxu> iMadper: 你好可憐
<huntxu> iMadper: 我同情你
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你去廣州不，我讓我女朋友給你介紹銀行妹子 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 我想找个妹子不难的其实
<iMadper> huntxu: 问题是, 有感情基础了都
<iMadper> huntxu: 不想放手而已
<huntxu> iMadper: 她之前那個網點有個新來的90後妹子，一個人都在廣州買房了 QAQ
<huntxu> iMadper: 連人帶房收了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: .. 你让我过去求包养吗?~lol~
<pewu> iMadper: 妹子多……
<iMadper> pewu: .....
<iMadper> pewu: 人间不拆
<pewu> iMadper: 我只能找魔王松鼠
<iMadper> pewu: 我也想买魔王松鼠的
<iMadper> pewu: 你买不? 一起?
<pewu> iMadper: 我打算放假去关园转一圈
<pewu> iMadper: 或者一起去？
<iMadper> pewu: 恩, 官园
<iMadper> pewu: 考虑下
<RuiZi> hi
<^k^> RuiZi:点点点.  11:03 
<RuiZi> irc.freenode.net 被墙了吗？？ xchat 连不上呢
<roylez> RuiZi: 还好啊
<roylez> huntxu: 有照片么？靓的话我收了
<cherrot> huntxu, 求靓照
<cherrot> roylez, 乐乐早
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449085 无线路由器硬件： 电话线＋宽带猫＋无线路由器＋无线网卡＋笔记本A，笔记本B，笔记本C。。。（无线局域网） 问题： 上面的硬件设置，如果想攻击笔记本。有两种方法： 1.无线信号覆盖的范围之 内 ，连接无线路由器的电脑（无线局域
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉的坨
<RuiZi> 上来了
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<RuiZi> 哈
<roylez> cherrot: 有好事没？比如麻花藤中风之类
<cherrot> roylez, 没  有坏消息  比如入股搜狗之类
<roylez> cherrot: 屎跟屎的结合
<cherrot> roylez, 错，我们是翔 他们才是屎
<roylez> cherrot: 有新女朋友了没？
<cherrot> roylez, 有  在上海
<roylez> cherrot: ...
<roylez> cherrot: 要不要我代为照顾？
<cherrot> roylez, 我想到这一点了，特意叮嘱过她 
<cherrot> roylez,  有中年男人搭讪一律飞腿踢裆神马的～～
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna:
<Pwnna> hello
<^k^> Pwnna:点点点.  11:32 
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna; Shuhao Wu 很久没见你了
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> wat
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna; Mozilla office 很棒吧？
<Pwnna> en
<roylez> cherrot: 我不像中年人，我到湖北大学，还有人问我路，当我是学生
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna;给我们分享下吧
<Pwnna> wut..
<Pwnna> http://firefox.com.cn/about/career/ :P
<^k^> Pwnna ... ⇪ 火狐浏览器 — 职业机会 — firefox.com.cn
<chenxiongfei> lol!
<chenxiongfei> 为什么没有运维的office
<chenxiongfei>  linux system engineer 
<cherrot> roylez, phd就是好  
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • GNOME登录后的背景图如何修改.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449086 新手问题 T T 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jerrin — 2013-09-18 11:36
<roylez> freeflying: 50w人家给不了，HR回去跟那边商量去鸟
<imtxc> roylez iMadper 早
<freeflying> roylez, lol
<imtxc> roylez: 乃本来不是中年人啊
<freeflying> roylez, 那就49w吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:19 
<imtxc> 没掉线啊
<pinygu> quit
<chenxiongfei> pinygu; exit?
<chenxiongfei> all; 我们可以探讨一个问题吗？关于开源硬件的
<chenxiongfei> 有人玩过 开发板吗？ 
<roylez> freeflying: 又不是卖菜，商量毛
<palomino|working> 土豪roylez
<jackness> 学习ubuntu我该买什么书看呢？
<jackness> 有什么推荐吗？
<palomino|working> google吧。。
<cherrot> jackness, 用就行了
<palomino|working> 有问题找google
<jackness> 不要说鸟哥的私房菜 
<cherrot> jackness, 系统不是用来学的
<jackness> 哦 直接用就能提高是吗
<palomino|working> 把windows格了用
<jackness> 我反正每天搞点新东西 但是还是不够完美 
<cherrot> jackness, 总之不用看什么书都没用
<jackness> 我的桌面是默认的 很难看 看到别的很好看 我不会弄 悲惨啊
<jackness> 好吧 
<jackness> 不过没勇气格了windows
<jackness> 还是双系统吧
<jackness> 有些东西还是windows方便点 
<jackness> cherrot
<jackness> cherrot ， 哈哈 
<alpha080> H-game>
<imtxc> jackness: 鸟哥的私房菜怎么了
<jackness> imtxc 鸟哥的私房菜 我买了 
<jackness>  imtxc 但是我没有看懂 可能是因为我是双系统吧 我也不知道 
<imtxc> jackness: 跟双系统没有关系嘛
<ofan> jackness: 光看没用
<freeflying> roylez, https://plus.google.com/102604997538386931259/posts/absSeN1FEUZ
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Google+
<freeflying> roylez, 送你个妹纸
<wujie> :-S 
<imtxc> jackness: 双系统不方便你可以装个虚拟机学嘛
<jackness> imtxc 不好意思 不太会用虚拟机 知道有虚拟机 但是一直没用过 我觉得双系统也蛮好的 用ubuntu进行java编程学习也挺方便的 感觉比用windows好
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃又在忽悠谁家小朋友
 * iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 心情不好呀...
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么破..
<iMadper> huntxu: 心情不好呀, 怎么破
<bluezd> iMadper: 大翔
<adam8157> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1e8ql5livpvj20bq08edgu.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1e8ql5livpvj20bq08edgu.jpg
<adam8157> iMadper: 大翔???
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没听懂
<iMadper> bluezd: 啥东西?
<bluezd> iMadper: 你啊，大象
<iMadper> bluezd: ... ... nnnd.... 
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸, 你又春风得意了
<bluezd> iMadper: 得意个毛啊 ......
<iMadper> bluezd: 土豪莫装!
<bluezd> iMadper: 你才是土壕
<adam8157> bluezd: 金立是怎么回事
<bluezd> adam8157: 金立 ? 手机 ?
<iMadper> 金品质, 立天下
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00DCMAHSS/ref=pe_18252_141746622_pe_epc__1p_2_ti
<iMadper> freeflying: 不喜欢air呀....
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要买? 
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： APPLE MacBook Air 1.3GHz Dual Core i5/11.6"/4GB/128GB MD711J/A: パソコン・周辺機器
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过真的好便宜...
<freeflying> iMadper, 不买啊
 * bluezd 好想买个 air or pro 回去装个 debian
<freeflying> 只能说你蛋疼
<huntxu> iMadper: 擼
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... ...
<iMadper> bluezd: lavie 比air轻, 大, 屏幕好, 便宜, 配置高
<iMadper> freeflying: +1
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么了，我办手续呢
<freeflying> iMadper, lavie没这个便宜
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 跟这个比, 是贵了
<freeflying> 得去洗衣服
<huntxu> iMadper: uintptr_t用過不？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper imtxc freeflying bluezd momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: charger is on your table
<gfrog_here> roylez: palomino|working momo
<huntxu> iMadper: 給一個void *加一個size_t得 (void *)((uintptr)p + xxx) 這樣？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: I get it.
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 你要干啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 没用过
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥 uintptr_t
<huntxu> adam8157: 前半句就是我要幹的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我知道不cast也一切正常 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 想用int的step呗
<huntxu> adam8157: 但就是想知道那麽做是不是標準做法
<imtxc> gfrog_here: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: void *这用法已经很不标准了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才去找老总签字，丫拿个 C4 听的正嗨呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 不然呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 大佬，气消了没有
<adam8157> huntxu: 避免这么用撒
<adam8157> imtxc: 么生气
<imtxc> adam8157: 不就删了丫几十个字嘛 momo
<huntxu> adam8157: 那個指針確實指向不定的東西啊。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 在ANSIC标准中，不允许对void指针进行算术运算如pvoid++或pvoid+=1等，而在GNU中则允许，因为在缺省情况下，GNU认为void *与char *一样。sizeof(*pvoid )== sizeof( char).
<adam8157> huntxu: 不标准啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 步进不标准啊
<imtxc> iMadper: C4 好大啊。。。 跟砖头一模一样
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后你外头完全没必要在cast回去嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: qls更大吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 那幸亏我当时没买 qls
<iMadper> imtxc: 你那个小?
<imtxc> iMadper: 相比起来，我的砖头小多了
<bluezd> adam8157: 金立是啥 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 金丽?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的跟 A6 的纸差不多大小
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 我终于明白金利了
<imtxc> iMadper: 发现这些东西的照片都没有对比图
<huntxu> adam8157: 我看man stdint.h說要convert back的嘛。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你的推力应该没有qls霸气
<imtxc> 没发现公司那老头也是烧友啊
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 我准备买个手柄回去干实况，不想用键盘了
<iMadper> imtxc: qls连dt235都能推好
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 手柄？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是千元以内, 最难推的耳机了把?
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  到人间天堂了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: cast本来就是临时的, 不过要看你具体写法啦, 可能需要cast回去
<imtxc> bluezd: 买的时候帮我也凑单带一个吧
<bluezd> imtxc: 你太磨叽，不带你
<adam8157> bluezd: 北通神鹰
<adam8157> bluezd: 赞
<imtxc> bluezd: 老司机，带带我
<iMadper> adam8157: [   77.286535]  [<ffffffff8153a138>] efi_pstore_read_func.part.1+0x128/0x180   这种后面加一个.part.1是什么意思?
<imtxc> bluezd: 我不墨迹啊，你下单帮我下了就行
<adam8157> imtxc: 被优化的结果, 不要在意
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: vv
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好
<onlylove> adam8157: 北通神鹰多没意思，阿修罗，还可以没事玩xbox
<adam8157> <<
<bluezd> adam8157: 想整个可以震动的 
<adam8157> >>
<bluezd> onlylove: 求推荐，我就看好阿波罗了
<onlylove> bluezd: 神鹰带振动的一堆
<adam8157> bluezd: 北通神鹰带震动的  不过需要驱动
<adam8157> bluezd: link?
<onlylove> bluezd: 渣东搜索北通阿修罗
<onlylove> bluezd: 觉得不爽还有潘多拉
<onlylove> bluezd: 什么xbox ps3通杀
<iMadper> bluezd: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?t=joyo01y-23&_encoding=UTF8&linkCode=as2&asin=B005DD95SW&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B005DD95SW&tag=joyo01y-23  cc imtxc 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 北通 BETOP BTP-2276 北通MVP特洛伊 PS3&PC无线零延迟手柄-数码影音-亚马逊中国 [无线手柄]
<imtxc> bluezd: 你打算买什么价位的
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=15439419291&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1379485645_3k1_1380777209
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 包邮！北通蝙蝠手柄 USB手柄 电脑游戏手柄 连续开火 送百款游戏-tmall.com天猫
<bluezd> onlylove: 我觉得这个不错 http://item.jd.com/715535.html cc adam8157 
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=25710032246&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1379485655_3k3_1629317051
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 【北通BTP-2272】北通（BETOP）潘多拉 BTP-2272 PC360&PC&PS3双核三模 智能游戏手柄 魔幻曜石黑【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 北通潘多拉 PC电脑游戏手柄摇杆 PS3手柄 xbox360架构 USB双震动-tmall.com天猫
<huntxu> adam8157: 遍歷一個元素不定長的array，所以傳進去的是參數是void *ptr，然後把ptr做運算再傳給那個函數繼續下一個element嘛
<onlylove> bluezd: 不过北通有个坏处就是十字方向太硬，玩久了手疼
<adam8157> bluezd: 不错 送我一个ba
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦
<adam8157> onlylove: 摇杆啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种手柄是不是要win下面的驱动
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得有时候十字键精确点……
<bluezd> adam8157: 等发家致富的，别说个手柄，XBOX 都没问题
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實不加那兩個cast來回一樣能工作，所以就混亂了
<imtxc> onlylove: iMadper bluezd 买来玩超级玛丽够用不
<iMadper> imtxc: 插上去, 会自动帮你从网上找驱动的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我喜欢键盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一边去
<adam8157> huntxu: 不加的话step不对, 工作当然没问题
<gfrog_here> freeflying: nani？ 猴总乃去哪爽了？ 
<adam8157> 可能出错而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 键盘没法用更爽的姿势玩游戏呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 加了呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么不拿着打坦克大战
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 坦克大战一定要打啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 冒险岛也成
<adam8157> huntxu: 加了就对了呗  int *嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩恩，不然呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不会玩儿别的游戏，还有就是极品飞车了
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么教育imtxc的问题就交给你了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 毛，还在苦逼中呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 玩NFS要方向盘的
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟我什么关系?!
<imtxc> onlylove: 他也不玩游戏
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以前的哦是键盘玩的
<imtxc> onlylove: 方向盘什么的就算了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得我弄不了他，觉得你有那能力
<iMadper> nfs用毛方向盘? 科林麦克雷拉力赛这种游戏才需要的
<huntxu> onlylove: NFS鍵盤才好用 lol
<iMadper> 或者理查德拉力赛
<onlylove> huntxu: 我玩赛车用键盘没感觉
<onlylove> huntxu: 特别是尘埃这样的
<iMadper> huntxu: 方向盘, 你可以控制转弯的速度. 
<huntxu> onlylove: NFS換檔時間太短，不逼真 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 就是, 角度大小
<onlylove> huntxu: 你可以买自动挡
<iMadper> huntxu: 仿真... 理查德拉力赛
<huntxu> iMadper: NFS可以狂shift，拿方向盤來玩就慢了
<onlylove> huntxu: NFS可以玩布加迪和帕加尼啊……
<onlylove> huntxu: 还有兰博
<onlylove> huntxu: 你家N2O要不要太多，漂多了就没速度了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不開心，昨晚歐冠16強才客場贏阿森納2:1
<huntxu> onlylove: 當然要玩大卡車
<huntxu> onlylove: 最喜歡underground2了，拿個大卡車滿街撞
<huntxu> 把別人的小車撞到另外一個district
<imtxc> 楼歪了
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥ubuntu内核的ABI经常变呢。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那乃到啥人间天堂了？ lol
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> iMadper: 找些渣们签字真费劲
<onlylove> 谁知道网络丢包怎么解决
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 蛙蛙
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 已付款
<happyaron> onlylove: 换好的链路
<huntxu> onlylove: 那要知道是因為啥丟啊
 * happyaron 这不废话么
<iMadper> onlylove: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣早
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 帽帽的椅子果然爽一些
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> huntxu: 3G网丢，我咋知道为啥，imadper你别捣乱
<wujie> 什么啊
<onlylove> 20%的丢包
<onlylove> 这怎么过
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么了?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么捣乱了?
<huntxu> onlylove: 找你isp去
<onlylove> iMadper: 我问网络丢包的问题，你发提问的智慧……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是问各种可能吗
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为你提问的方式很蠢呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 很蠢么，你来说下3G为啥丢包？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说不出来3g为什么丢包, 但是这个毫不影响你刚问问题的方式很蠢
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是我的问题就是网络为啥会丢包啊
<happyaron> ...
<pewu> onlylove: 伍豪同志，这个问题很复杂
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你没捎点泡腾片啊
<onlylove> pewu: 五号是谁
 * iMadper 怎么记得是周总理?
<pewu> onlylove: 某系列书的作者么，不是……
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 转运嘛？ 没有，我选的是服装专线，好像不能带其他的玩意
<onlylove> pewu: 难道你知道为啥3G会丢包？
<pewu> onlylove: 基站心情不好？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 呱呱，在家呢 ?
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 公司呢。
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 刚把神送上机场大巴。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 哦，我说怎么没看见你呢
<jiero> gfrog_here: 从此，你可以写“送神符”
<gfrog_here> bluezd: .
<gfrog_here> jiero: .
<jiero> gfrog_here: 两个妹妹回来了。小孩子真简单。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 两三岁的孩子随意揉脸。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 昨儿看到一孩子骑look通勤
<pewu> jiero: 你也就能揉这几年了，上了小学就没机会了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 有钱
<jiero> pewu: 上了小学也让我揉，但是不能太多
<palomino|working> ......
<jiero> palomino|working: 你的孩儿多大了？
<palomino|working> -1岁吧 jiero 
<jiero> 怕；
<palomino|working> 还在袋子里 jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。刚怀孕？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 神来帝都了？
<jiero> palomino|working: 我。。。现在把雅黑删了。
<freeflying> jiero, 你要问马总那个小孩
<jiero> imtxc: 。刚走不是。
<palomino|working> 删吧 jiero 
<palomino|working> 都在袋子里呢，好几亿个 freeflying 
<iMadper> jiero: jackness: 我的firefox升级到24了
<jiero> iMadper: 升吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, testing 的repo...
<yuxans> palomino|working: 奢糜马怎么不连 tlf 了？
<jiero> iMadper: 我今天知道了如何割SIM卡。割的毛边太刺。
<palomino|working> tlf连不上了呀 yuxans 
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 有剪卡器吗?
<yuxans> palomino|working: ...
<yuxans> palomino|working: 怎么会。。
<palomino|working> irc*.ourirc都挂了.. yuxans 
<jiero> iMadper: 就是剪卡器
<onlylove> jiero: 用快一点的剪刀，就不会毛刺了，不过窄边那头不好剪是真的
<palomino|working> linuxfire的不知道地址.. yuxans 
<yuxans> palomino|working: 我给你找...
<jiero> onlylove: 难道现在很多这种卡的？
<palomino|working> thx...
<onlylove> 用毛线剪卡器，自己手工划线手工剪
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> jiero: 还成吧，microsim还好点
<yuxans> palomino|working: irc.linuxfire.info 你不能连？
<palomino|working> 移动营业厅提供剪卡服务吧
<yuxans> 移动直接换小卡...
<imtxc> jiero: 哦，我不知道啊
<jiero>   palomino|working 在联通哪儿，让我自己剪下
<palomino|working> ... jiero 
<palomino|working> 联通太劣了
<yuxans> 联通营业员给见剪的啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 又要说英语了，我妹英语比我强太多了。
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox24 有啥改变
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁知道...
<jiero> palomino|working yuxans 会用的那人在忙
<iMadper> yuxans: 联通直接给你换卡的吧... 
<jiero> imtxc: svg游戏速度快乐
<onlylove> jiero: 你以后表说自己会英语了
<imtxc> jiero: 啥游戏
<jiero> onlylove: 我没说会啊。我分数超级低
<iMadper> jiero: 你英语比我的好太多了
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道
<jiero> iMadper: 有吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 绝对有呀
<imtxc> 我比较关注的是 flash 的版本
<onlylove> 我在琢磨3G丢包的问题真心受不了
<jiero> iMadper: 绝对值是负数吗？
<jiero> lol
<jackness> iMadper 我的还没有升级 你的看来很快啊
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> jackness: 是的, 我不要命嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: firefox不带flash，这要官网下载的
<imtxc> jackness: 自动升级的啊
<jackness>  那我需要等等吧 
<jackness> 我的看来没你的不要命 
<onlylove> FF会后台自己升级的
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，貌似还不是 flash 的原因
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥问题啊
<imtxc> 我的 firefox 在地址栏里面输入了中文之后，所有的菜单就不能弹出来了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 几十年前的bug了...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd.... 
<imtxc> 用 fcitx 在地址栏输入了中文之后就这样
<imtxc> iMadper: 那怎么破的
<iMadper> imtxc: 装fcitx-qt/gtk
<imtxc> 已经装了
<iMadper> imtxc: 新的那个包已经解决这个问题了, 说明你的还是很老, 等我给你找
<iMadper> imtxc: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/issues/detail?id=603
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Issue 603 - fcitx - 开启fcitx并首次输入后，firefox下拉菜单就失效了 - A Flexible Input Method Framework - Google Project Hosting 
<iMadper> imtxc: 擦, 这个里面没答案
<imtxc> i/quit
<iMadper> imtxc: export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx  不要用xim, 都用fcitx
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以换ibus或者不在地址栏里面输中文嘛，人不作死就不会死乃肿么不知道
<jiero> iMadper: 刚才那句话我要记下来。等别人说“绝对的”的时候，打趣的反对
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> 不过好像太迂腐了。
<xuan880> 我一直有个奇怪的问题，那就是输入法无法在sudo打开的程序中使用
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<jiero> iMadper: 完了，我两个哥哥的妹子都出现了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 大叔要被小萝莉推到了么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃是不知道啊
<jiero> onlylove: 话题已经换了，是我两个哥哥要走上婚姻的道路／
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要玩三狗杀， 那是 flash 游戏
<iMadper> imtxc: 管用?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是我的 flash 里面不能输入中文，但是玩游戏的时候我得吵架啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你哥哥要结婚和你哥哥的妹子啥关系
<jiero> imtxc: 三狗杀。你给他限制CPU使用率呗。
<onlylove> imtxc: 吵毛
<jiero> imtxc: 限制在20%
<imtxc> onlylove: 我吵架的时候就得把字从地址栏里面打上，然后复制到游戏里面
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系。所以换话题了
<onlylove> imtxc: 用English吵架，高端洋气上档次
<onlylove> imtxc: 不就是argument么
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个办法好，同时把 flash 里面没法输入中文的问题也解决了
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃可以在leafpad里面复制不一样么？
<jiero> 高端上档次
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者在FF的搜索栏里面输入啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 为森马一定要在地址栏输入
<jiero> iMadper: firefox升级了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 懒
<yuxans> iMadper jiero: 我去的那个联通直接给我把大卡剪了。然后去了移动，直接问老卡还能不能收短信，能收就什么都不要，直接用短信验证后，写了个小卡给我
<jiero> yuxans: 。
<onlylove> yuxans: 那个好像还要身份证
<yuxans> onlylove: 我 8 月初换的小卡，就用了短信验证，身份证都没看
<onlylove> yuxans: 我打10086人要身份证……我卡的身份证不是我的，没办法，自己用剪刀剪了
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 分享肖文吉老师的MySQL视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449090 这是肖文吉老师关于MySQL的视频教程，教程内容包括： 1_疯狂软件_疯狂Java_肖文吉老师_MYSQL数据库_数据库概念 视频内容包括:详细介绍数据库相关的基本概念,数据库管理系统(DBMS),关系数据库基本知识等。 2_疯狂软件_疯狂Java_肖文吉
<^k^> ─> 老师_MYSQL数据库_MYSQL的安装 视频内容包括:详细介绍MYSQL数据库的下载、安装、配置(包括字符集、端口、服 …
<onlylove> yuxans: 不过说起来，移动态度比联通好多了
<jiero> onlylove: 移动营业厅里漂亮姑娘多。
<onlylove> 为啥现在人都喜欢视频啊……那东西多大，还占空间还跑流量，手册多方便
<onlylove> jiero: 和那个没关系
<jackness> 移动的漂亮姑娘多吗
<yuxans> onlylove: 或许是各地营业厅的问题？我只有短信验证就给了
<jackness> 我喜欢会用linux的女孩子 到哪里找
<onlylove> yuxans: 有可能吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 姑娘不喜欢被议论，小伙子不怕
<onlylove> jackness: 这边有，不过你不一定能遇见
<jackness> 你们真牛  是不是问姑娘要照片了
<iMadper> jackness: 这里狼多肉少, 轮不到咱们的
<onlylove> jiero: 不是的，移动也有小伙子，但是两边客服态度服务质量啥的差太多了
<jackness> 哈哈 
<onlylove> jiero: 联通和移动直接不是一个档次的
<jackness> 我一个菜鸟 还是不做这样的美梦了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, iMadper adam8157 sf也搞转运了
<jiero> jackness: 其实我是觉得这里的姑娘多数有男朋友了
<jackness> 只是希望等我5年之后三十几岁的时候能要到这样的女孩子的照片 
<jackness> 那我也知足了
<jackness> 我一开始都不知道这里有姑娘的 结果还被T了 我真是惨痛经历
<onlylove> 会用linux的女孩子，哦，这个好办，我原来上班的地方很多妹子要在ctrix客户端上工作
<zodiac1111> gdb watch "read(fd, &ch, 1);" 中的ch变量,断点没有挺下来,谁知道给个解答 http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/390591684
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ 为什么 gdb watch 命令跟踪不到 glibc 库函数修改的变量？ - CSDN论坛 - CSDN.NET
<iMadper> freefl
<iMadper> freeflying: 都注册完了...
<freeflying> 真快啊
<jackness> onlylove  等过两年 给我介绍几个啊
<roylez> freeflying: 黄了，ms渣渣只能给35
<onlylove> jackness: 介绍毛，我都不在那边了
<jiero> roylez: 微软给你35万年薪？
<Chaos`Eternal> usd还是rmb?
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> jackness: 其实很多理科研究生，通信，电子，只要课程里面有linux的应该都会
<freeflying> roylez, 靠，介绍我去啊，我正好去上海
<roylez> jiero: morgan stanley
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 你咋不问是不是日元
<jackness> onlylove 我自己一个文科生 哪里有机会去认识这些女孩子啊
<imtxc> 35 .... 只。。。。
<onlylove> jackness: 你文科生正好找个理科妹子，你学校没有理科么
<freeflying> cao, 今天下午吃了好多巧克力
<jiero> roylez:  $350 K么。。。
<jackness> onlylove 你总有些同事在那里的啊 反正有机会给我介绍 等我5年吧 
<jiero> freeflying: 流鼻血了？
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<imtxc> 哪里给我 35W$ 一年我就去了
<freeflying> jiero, 这个数你在湾区的princinpal engineer也拿不到啊
<jackness> onlylove  我的女朋友都是本专业的女孩子 基本都是我同班同学 
<onlylove> jackness: 早不联系了，而且人都工作了，5年以后谁知道还有单身的没
<onlylove> jackness: 有女朋友还想再找，你啥心态
 * jiero 感觉英语系的大多比较笨。。。
<jackness> onlylove 总有新人加入的啊 到时候不就好了
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你要来上海？
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 有靠谱职位？
<pewu> jiero: 胸大就好
<jiero> 世界观狭隘的意思。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 暂时没有。。。
<onlylove> jackness: 我都不在那边上班了，有没有新人和我没半毛钱关系，你有本事你自己去，Texas Instrument
<freeflying> lol
<jackness> onlylove 最主要这个女朋友不稳定 我上海买不起房子 以后成功几率不高
<Chaos`Eternal> md我发现我现在做的东西越来越偏门。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 现在RH都不要我了。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 对了
<Chaos`Eternal> RH在华东片招个人
<onlylove> jackness: 不稳定也是有不是，比这些单身的强多了
<Chaos`Eternal> 你有想法么？
<jackness> onlylove 这里单身的不多吧 很多人都来了很多年了 应该早就结婚了吧
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 售前？
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 我不问日元的原因是ms丢不起那个人吧
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 是的
<onlylove> jackness: 这边除了几个上年纪的，基本都是学生
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 不知道他们能付多少
<Chaos`Eternal> 40
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯，MS那么有钱的地方应该丢不起那人，35万日元真心没多少
<jackness> onlylove 我打出来的是红色字吗 都是学生啊  我都28了 难道你们都是小弟弟？
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: freeflying Solutions Architect - Platform
<Chaos`Eternal> adam8157, 你也在RH?
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 你在? 我现在不在了
<onlylove> jackness: 啥红颜色的，看不到
<onlylove> jackness: 既然28了那就好好对待现在的女友
<onlylove> jackness: 懂？
<jackness> onlylove 我知道啊 为什么你打出来的字是红色的 
<iMadper> jackness: 我来这里的时候, 才18
<Chaos`Eternal> adam8157, 我不在，不过RH现在都是我的前同事
<onlylove> jackness: 客户端不一样
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以我了解一点
<iwii> red
<jackness> 你们来的好早 你现在多大了 imadper
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 你是谁啊到底... 你啥时候走的? 我去年年底走的
<freeflying> adam8157,  你不认识的
<jackness> onlylove 原来如此啊  真是晕死啊 我会好好对我女朋友的 只是她老是小姐脾气 我有点架不住 
<imtxc> 13test
 * cherrot 妈蛋 不锻炼不知道自己多缺锻炼。。。
<jackness> 对某人说话是/say吗
<cherrot> jackness, /msg
<zodiac1111>  /msg
<jiero> cherrot: 你能憋气多久？
<cherrot> jiero, 一分钟左右
<jiero> cherrot: 是我的200%
<iMadper> jackness: 22
<imtxc> jackness: 没特殊情况，不要 msg
<imtxc> jackness: 直接输 nick 就好
<jiero> cherrot: 应该能支持高强度羽毛球45分钟
<jiero> 1vs1
<cherrot> jiero, 我肺活量不算高吧 或许我记错了 
<jackness> 原来我如此的老啊
<jackness> 晕死啊 
<jackness> 我是老大爷了
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫的，差点不给我月饼钱
<cherrot> jackness, 输入 id 就好了。 善用 Tab 自动补全
<jiero> cherrot: 我的肺活量现在是1300左右
<iMadper> imtxc: ...... 给你月饼, 里面两种馅儿, 一种五仁, 一种麻油五仁 才叫奇葩
<jackness> cherrot 这样吗
<yuxans> jackness: 不是 35+ 不要在这频道里说老啊
<cherrot> jackness, 恩
<Chaos`Eternal> adam8157, 我说RH现在都是我前同事的意思是，他们都是从另一个公司跳过去的
<imtxc> iMadper: 五仁才是好月饼
<Chaos`Eternal> 那个公司是我以前呆的地方
<adam8157> ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<iMadper> imtxc: 异端!
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我给的是超市的卡
<jiero> iMadper: 五仁已经成为随意5种原料的代称了
<Chaos`Eternal> 你知道的， SuSE嘛
<iMadper> jiero: ... 
 * jiero 同意五仁好月饼
<jiero> iMadper: 我就是要五仁中不含冰糖的
<jackness> 我的tab键怎么好像不会自动补全啊
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 现在跳槽的风向是, 底层, 从rh跳suse, 高层, 从suse跳rh
<jackness> 那人家才22啊
<cherrot> jackness, 看你用什么客户端了
<jackness> 我都28了
<cherrot> > joke
<jackness> 我用xchat啊 
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: suse是有钱没前途, rh是没钱, 前途不好说...
<cherrot> jackness, 人品。。
<^k^> cherrot:" 经典笑话：人生四大喜－－悲（别传） 久旱逢甘露－－不止  他乡遇故知－－借钱  金榜提名时－－他人  洞房花烛夜－－不举    "
<jackness> cherrot, 会自动补全的 我刚没用好
<jiero> cherrot: 壕当才能打1小时羽毛球，别低估自己
<jackness> 中英文 切换好烦恼啊 
<adam8157> jiero: ä¿©
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。厉害。
<jackness> 老是要按shift
<jiero> adam8157: 我记错了
<adam8157> jiero: 俩小时, 但是低强度的
<cherrot> jiero, 你们都好猛 我估计半小时就废了
<iMadper> imtxc: 那更好了, 卡
<jackness> cherrot, 你都是怎么切换的
<jiero> adam8157: 双打？
<adam8157> jiero: 双打之类, 单打估计一小时
<adam8157> jiero: :)
 * huntxu 更擅長雙打
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<jackness> cherrot, 你知道谁是女的吗
<jiero> huntxu: 说明你劣势明显。
<Chaos`Eternal> iMadper, suse有钱么？
<roylez> huntxu: 你的意思是你个人无能
<huntxu> jiero: 看高度誰都知道
<jackness> cherrot,  看id能看出来吗
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 是的
<Chaos`Eternal> 有钱我维萨要走啊。。。
<cherrot> jackness, shift.   自己猜。。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> huntxu: 高度？
<adam8157> huntxu: 中秋回家么
<jiero> huntxu: 你比林丹高吧。
<huntxu> roylez: ...祝你當主公時忠臣互砍
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 你在suse的时候是干嘛的?
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 那必须，主公杀全场
<Chaos`Eternal> 我最后的title是generalist...
<jiero> roylez: 祝你当贼时以为自己是忠臣
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 不懂
<Chaos`Eternal> 我背的数字是全中国的数字。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我有一次就干了那个事情啊。
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后我们的sales们都惊呆了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不回，明天去爬山
<jackness> cherrot, 我猜jiero是吧还是iMadper
<jiero> roylez: 结果成了1主1忠1奸1贼互相混战。
<cherrot> jackness, 嗯。。让你感受到来自世界的恶意  cc iMadper 
<jackness> 哈哈 我乱说的
<jackness> 一般不说话的 都是女的多 
<jackness> 能聊天的基本都是难得
<jackness> 男的 
<cherrot> roylez, 你当主公时忠臣倒戈
<onlylove> jackness: 表乱说话
<onlylove> jackness: 不然待会你真的就感受到世界的恶意了
<jackness> onlylove, 我知道的  我会被T出去的 
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, lol
<jackness> onlylove, 我还是少说话
<onlylove> cherrot: 话说这几天纵月六鹅的延迟咋样？
<cherrot> onlylove, 千辛万苦终于把win装好了  用最低画质跑还挺流畅的
<cherrot> onlylove, 不晓得。。上次说错了 我是网通三区 纵横江湖  点卡服
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，我说的纵月六鹅就是纵横江湖好吧，纵横江湖，天鹅平时乘六龙月是啥忘了
<jackness> onlylove, 纵月六鹅是个什么东东 
<onlylove> jackness: 游戏服务器简称
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1e8ql5livpvj20bq08edgu.jpg
<cherrot> onlylove, 我还以为你问月服。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 乃那么大的服务器居然不知道自家服务器叫啥
<iMadper> cherrot: 中秋加班吗你?
<jackness> onlylove, 哪款游戏啊？
<jackness> onlylove, 我怎么没玩过
<iMadper> jackness: 八国杀
<onlylove> cherrot: 你说你在纵横我就知道是三区的了
<cherrot> onlylove, 我昨天刚装好游戏，之前千辛万苦下的9G完整版竟然crc校验出错，单独下出错的数据包还是校验失败 妈蛋的
<cherrot> onlylove, 前辈呀
<jackness> onlylove, 为什么你们打字这么快  我受不了 
<cherrot> jackness, 剑网三
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<onlylove> jackness: 这世界所有游戏你都玩过会累死
<roylez> adam8157: 娃哈哈这名字真喜感
<cherrot> jackness, 因为寂寞
<adam8157> roylez: 娃哈哈
<jackness> 我没玩过  我就玩过war3 wow lol 
<onlylove> cherrot: 你用啥下载的……
<jackness> cherrot, 我的打字方法有问题吗 我发言那么慢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在码字，居然在码字...阿三改了AIX代码，尼玛限制越改越多，hardcode越来越多，还美其名曰naming convention, 明明是自己正则改烂了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix还是烂掉好了.....
<cherrot> onlylove, QQ旋风
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 使劲喷阿三那群没脑子的，整天hardcode迟早有天把自己给code进去
<cherrot> onlylove, 之前是 aria2c 从官网地址下的，后面单独的数据包是在win7下用旋风下的，所以怀疑本来就有问题 我艹
<onlylove> cherrot: 应该没问题啊……不过金山的服务器经常出问题，我一般用FF的插件或者迅雷啥的
<cherrot> onlylove, 后来下了个微端 终于搞上了
<cherrot> jackness, 等你也寂寞了 打字就快了 orz..
<onlylove> cherrot: 微端看网速的，以前好说，现在网速不够没法玩
<onlylove> cherrot: aria2c没问题啊
<jackness> cherrot, 我还不够寂寞啊 女朋友有不在身边 超级寂寞的 天天学习java编程 到现在才会helloworld
<iMadper> adam8157: 我太弱了, 有短函数被优化成内敛了, 我就找不到了...
<cherrot> onlylove, 所以怀疑是官网放的包有问题 不然为啥两次都校验错
<igoogle> adam8157: iMadper gfrog_here 
<gfrog_away> igoogle: 机场了？
<cherrot> jackness, java。。。。 
<cherrot> jackness, 把人当物件用
<iMadper> igoogle: 乃还没上鸡?
<freeflying> roylez, 乃太挫了，还phd, 我之前一个朋友从360跳ms做pm都比你这个高
<freeflying> roylez, 看到了吧，phd没用 lol
<igoogle> 是哦。太早了。
<onlylove> cherrot: 官网的包应该是没问题的……你用多久下载的，我印象里面时间越长越容易出错
<igoogle> iMadper: momo
<jackness> cherrot, 半年后我想做java工程师
<iMadper> igoogle: 反momo
<jackness> cherrot, 不知道能不能成功
<igoogle> 无聊啊
<gfrog_away> igoogle: 再晚1小时出发就赶上晚高峰了，机场大巴就不靠谱了。 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 或者你用官网的那个p2p端下载器
<jackness> 你们都不用上班吗 这么闲 在这里聊天
<roylez> freeflying: 我诅咒你一辈子呆在北京
<cherrot> onlylove, 6M的小水管。。还是断点续传的
<onlylove> roylez: 乃咋这不地道
<cherrot> jackness, 反正明天要加班
<onlylove> cherrot: 乃没洗脸
<igoogle> gfrog_away: 很准的，1小时，少5分钟到
<gfrog_away> igoogle: 这是不堵车啊，叔儿。
<cherrot> onlylove, 和洗脸有毛关系。。
<jackness> cherrot, 你是做什么的 还加班 不是中秋放假吗 
<onlylove> cherrot: 没悬念了，肯定没洗脸脸黑，不然怎么会crc失败2次
<freeflying> roylez, kao
<onlylove> cherrot: 要么就是没洗手
<jackness> cherrot, 我学个java能找到工作吗 
<cherrot> onlylove, 还真说中了。。我擦
<jackness> cherrot, 其实我有点担心的
<cherrot> jackness, 不知道  没工作经验
<igoogle> gfrog: 我去找机场妹子扯谈算了。
<jackness> cherrot, 晕死 你不上班的啊 这里聊天的 都是富二代吗 不需要上班
<onlylove> cherrot: 要不就是你的磁盘文件系统有问题
<freeflying> igoogle, 你丫从海淀桥走的？
<gfrog> igoogle: cool.
<cherrot> jackness, 刚上班不久
<gfrog> freeflying: 海淀桥也有大巴？
<cherrot> onlylove, 总之是失败了 不纠结了 用微端了
<onlylove> cherrot: 重新格式化或者检查下nt分区
<gfrog> freeflying: 我拖着神跑到融科楼下坐的中关村的大巴，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 是中关村二桥
<onlylove> cherrot: 应该是存储过程有问题
<cherrot> jackness, 个人意见有误导性  就不乱说了
<gfrog> freeflying: 是三桥，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 说错了
<jackness> cherrot, 哦 看来你们都比我小啊 我都不知道该怎么办了 现在的工作真心的难找 我的实力太差劲了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: momo
<jackness> cherrot, 没事的 我其实铁定要学四个月java了 希望学完能做点什么吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实应该做地铁靠谱，10号线转机场快轨
<freeflying> 这边的地铁真贵啊，从机场到住的地方，一趟地铁要3280yen
<jackness> 晕死 这是在日本吗
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/144089  你买这个, 把小熊送我
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 IE80 专业发烧级入耳式耳机_新蛋中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> freeflying: 中国地铁都没人交钱。
<gfrog> freeflying: 神说他懒得去找地铁，lol
<onlylove> 机场线好贵的说
<cherrot|roylez> roylez, 你来帝都？
<gfrog> onlylove: 25呗，不过确实比机场大巴贵。中关村的机场大巴才16
<cherrot|roylez> roylez, 来净化空气么
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> |是插入的意思. 
<freeflying> lol
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, 表说的酱露骨
<iMadper> cherrot|roylez: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: NX-OS真心牛逼啊。不过丫也是基于Linux的，为毛就这么强大呢。
<huntxu> freeflying: 200RMB?
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你们那里现在还招人不。。。
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 你来？ 
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃做啥的，带我个呗，编码啥的可以现学
<roylez> cherrot|roylez: 不去
<freeflying> onlylove, 我打酱油的，编码你要找蛋蛋他们
<onlylove> freeflying: 不用编码就更好了，反正不会
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能否批处理切割图片？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449094 有5000张学生相片，规格不一。 能否切割成相同大小的规格？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-09-18 15:56
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<freeflying> roylez, 等你有了老婆才能给
<roylez> freeflying: 丫的能不能说点别的
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 啥价钱。。。
<huntxu> lol roylez 
<cherrot|roylez> roylez, 谈谈世界和平的问题吧～
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 更RH差不多，现在是SuSE一个以前做售后的接替我的
<Chaos`Eternal> 那算了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 被套牢了...
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 我都打算撤的
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 你还来啥啊
<imtxc> iMadper: IE80 是听古典的吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 没搞头啊。。。
<freeflying> 没啊
<R05452> linux下 怎么用c语言实现下载呢？ 比如 知道下载地扯ftp://share:share@172.19.39.252/up.exe
<R05452> 是可以直接下载吗 不需要再登陆 还有连接之类的吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是C的话，system("wget ftp://share:share@172.19.39.252/up.exe")即可
<freeflying> lol
<iwii> wget +1
<R05452> 正规软件 这样写 会不会不好呢？ 比如 以后还想加个下载进度条之类的
 * gfrog Fruit time.
<iwii> 进度条可以读取 wget 的输出
<iwii> 这字体不错吧 http://snag.gy/ckoRK.jpg
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的, 交响乐
<gfrog> freeflying: Nexus7K还能做出虚拟的N7K设备来？ 碉堡了啊。
<R05452> 恩 我试试哈 谢谢各位了
<gfrog> freeflying: N5K能做嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog, 都没碰过这些高级货
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你现在在哪里混呢？
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 还在Canonical啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 换了个位置？
<freeflying> 是啊
<freeflying> 干起苦逼的活了
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过这套玩意当年在东软就有了，lol，看来这次还做了把行业领先。哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你说东软？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> 干活都苦逼啊。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪土豪
 * iMadper 解气!
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃被刺激到了。 lol
<gfrog> im
<iMadper> gfrog: 学你嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> gfrog: 反momo
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, 拜壕求分地
<freeflying> iMadper, 这明显是互摸好不
<cherrot|roylez> gfrog, 拜壕求分地
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 抱抱 freeflying 
<gfrog> cherrot|roylez: 屎开，俺才不是壕
<imtxc> iMadper: 我得格式化硬盘了
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 马上下岗了
<iMadper> imtxc: 保密工作不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说我是不是该等到中秋后
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便
<gfrog> freeflying: Nexus听起来真挺好玩的，可惜太贵了，摸不到机器
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少领了这三天的工资。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: gfrog 球分地
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 正不开心呢...
<huntxu> iMadper: 再擼
<huntxu> imtxc: 有下家麽？
<iMadper> huntxu: 怕灰飞烟灭
<imtxc> huntxu: 还没有呢
<huntxu> iMadper: cool bee
<iMadper> huntxu: 他骗你...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我也覺得
<huntxu> iMadper: 給帽子
<huntxu> 逼供
<iMadper> huntxu: 候总在, 别乱来...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你笨啊，先把猴總kick了，再給我帽子不就行了
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 我笨... 不会...
<imtxc> iMadper: 拔下了我的忍者键盘，rm -rf 都不顺利
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> rm -rf /?
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都直接pxe启动了再装一次系统。
<imtxc> gfrog: 木有 pxe、
<iMadper> gfrog: 310d, xxd, 这个是什么意思?
<iMadper> gfrog: 数字大就好?
<imtxc> gfrog: 听这语气，乃也下岗了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 利用windows 7远程登录ubuntu 10.04服务器，修改密码后登录不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449096 原先的ubuntu 10.04服务器上的密码只有3位(管理员添加的)，我就把密码修改了，然后使用windows 7的远程桌面连接，结果登录不上去，而且密码也改不会来了，ubuntu不允许只有3位的密码。但是用putty的ssh登录
<gfrog> imtxc: 光盘。
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃问啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有道理
<gfrog> imtxc: 快了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 羽绒服外层的那个尼龙布料
<imtxc> gfrog: 膜拜
<gfrog> iMadper: 木研究啊。 乃都搞到这种层次了？
<imtxc> ls
<iMadper> gfrog: 我就是看到了, 不懂, 来问一下先贤
<gfrog> iMadper: 我还停留在对各家高科技盲目崇拜的阶段
 * iMadper fx崩了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 我也是呀...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我都是dd的
<freeflying> 尼玛都好奢靡
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥不开心啊?
<iMadper> adam8157: 想自己修个bug, 发现完全不会
<adam8157> iMadper: =,= 我以为说你不胖你不开心
<iMadper> adam8157: 我已经很胖了... 好在穿的是黑的, 显瘦
<adam8157> iMadper: 擦
<pewu> iMadper: 显瘦是你的心理作用
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 乃们辞职经验丰富啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 这有毛好不高兴的，先捡会的来。
<iMadper> pewu: 我 知 道
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8和ubuntu13.04双系统的启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449097 原始系统是win8 后来又从U盘安装了ubuntu server13.04 64bit 版， 安装完成后启动没有ubuntu引导项， 进win8 用easybcd修复，试了N次都不行， Easybcd 重启进去还是 grub4dos grub》 这样的 求助怎么修复引导双系统啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 joyc
<^k^> ─> — 2013-09-18 16:31
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, 我都有肚子了。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不是因为胖呀... 不要被 adam8157 误导了
<pewu> iMadper: 人间不拆么
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, 今天做核心训练  仰卧起坐都起不来了。。
<pewu> iMadper: lol
 * iMadper 今天看到 hamo之后, 我就不是觉得自己很胖了
<gfrog> adam8157: dd麻烦，这边pxe boot了之后全自动安装，系统给人还能用。
<imtxc> cherrot|roylez: 合体了？
 * gfrog hamo各种躺枪，lol
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, 你杂看到hamo了？
<cherrot|roylez> iMadper, hamo给大家都带来了信心
<freeflying> 月饼啊月饼
<freeflying> 没月饼吃啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃出机票, 我带月饼给你去吃!
<freeflying> iMadper, 我出机票乃能来？
<iMadper> freeflying: 五仁的月饼
<cherrot> iMadper, 千里送菊花。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 貌似得要签证呢哈....
<adam8157> gfrog: 管别人
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B003J37CAQ/ref=gb1h_tit_c-3_1692_A1AEE4LLWJXXYH?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1M40PN17RXAEEMA8AHRB&pf_rd_i=42450071&pf_rd_p=70851692
<adam8157> gfrog: 直接用0dd掉, 不会用是他弱
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ LP 欧比LP 护具 护膝 733 双弹簧支撑型 登山 篮球 羽毛球 专业运动护具-LP 欧比运动户外健身-报价 价格[lp 护膝]
<gfrog> adam8157: 少年。。。 这样不好，俺这边都是小白。
<freeflying> gfrog, 好贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我要是周末回去拿你车爽爽去
<freeflying> 貌似你不在京
 * roylez 三国杀玩够了去玩拖拉机
<freeflying>  roylez 18摸就是好啊，上班还能三国杀
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这几天不在帝都
<gfrog> freeflying: z秒杀呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 快秒啊
<gfrog> freeflying: LP的护具不错
<freeflying> gfrog, 我正好要一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 不跑步用不到这种护膝吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 我跑步啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，100%订购了。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 日亚搜不到
<Neathword> 我是Win8的系统有c,d,e三个盘，昨天把ubuntukylin 装到E盘了，两个系统都能用，现在有个问题e盘在win下进不去，但是e盘要200g的内存啊，我想在win下把e盘格了，然后把e盘分成两半然后再把ub系统装进去，但听人说不能直接格式化，想问下为什么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 可能是国内的型号？
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃可以看看日亚的LP护具
<freeflying> 这个没型号难找啊
<freeflying> 不会日语
<Neathword> 就问问大家到底能不能直接格式化
<Neathword> 谢谢
<gfrog> freeflying: 额。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 本来机器上有个 win7 系统的，打算进去格式化硬盘，密码忘了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 何必要进去格式化?
<Neathword> gfrog:求解答
<gfrog> imtxc: 包毛巾往地上摔
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> imtxc: 硬盘包毛巾往地上摔
<imtxc> iMadper: 记得里面有点东西
<Neathword> 只是舍不得那200g的内存
<gfrog> adam8157: 快来，玩儿麒麟的来找了。 ^
 * gfrog 内存。。。
<Neathword> d盘只有100来g
<adam8157> gfrog: 和我无关
<iMadper> Neathword: wubi?
<Neathword> 用u盘装的
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<Neathword> 不是wubi
<imtxc> 麒麟？
 * gfrog 才看了一天Nexus的视频，就有点看不进去了，唉唉。
<imtxc> iMadper: IE80 显然不适合我
<Neathword> 在网上看说不能直接格式化那样的话Win8也进不去，我很纠结
<Neathword> 嗯，是麒麟
<iMadper> Neathword: 不是wubi, 那你格式化了还得自己fixmbr
<Neathword> 我在e盘应该没事吧，又不是c盘
<iMadper> Neathword: 不过也不难, 用win7安装盘, 自动修复就行了
<iMadper> Neathword: e盘也一样的, 需要修复
 * imtxc 键盘好弱
 * iMadper 请神容易送神难
<Neathword> 求详细点，怎么修复mbr
<iMadper> Neathword: baidu一搜一大把
<Neathword> 手头现在没有安装盘
<iMadper> Neathword: 做一个usb安装盘
<Neathword> Win8的还是ub的？
<iMadper> Neathword: win的
<gfrog> Neathword: 干掉现在的麒麟，分好区，再装一次。
<Neathword> 看起来好难得样子，我第一次接触这，真怕把Win8也弄坏了
<Neathword> 有没有什么软件把e盘格式化后再把mdr恢复的
<Neathword> 就是傻瓜型的
<cherrot> Neathword, mbr没了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 他要卸载ubuntu
<Neathword> 想卸载现在的ub
<cherrot> Neathword, 格盘呗   win的引导不清楚  我都是用grub2
<iMadper> cherrot: 你把/boot格了, 去哪儿加载grub去....
<Neathword> 但纠结就在不能直接格盘啊
<iMadper> cherrot: mbr指向的是你的grub.
<iMadper> Neathword: 为什么你无视 gfrog的方法
<imtxc> 刚才我们的人事部门说现在公积金这些东西都不需要转出，直接他们停交就可以了，是这样么？
<imtxc> 说所有的保险都没有转出手续
<Neathword> 怎么干掉麒麟啊
<Neathword> 除了格盘
<imtxc> Neathword: 先找到他爸郭德刚
<Neathword> wubi可以卸载，这个不能啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 貌似帝都的公积金封存了就直接可以取出来了，我还傻了吧唧交表格提取，真二爆了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<iMadper> Neathword: 直接重装, 重装的时候分好区就行了
<cherrot> iMadper, /boot 不能没啊  没了就用个liveCD update-grub呗
<imtxc> gfrog: 跟我说的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我没有提取啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 他都要卸载/boot了
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似McDavid的护具也不错。
<iMadper> cherrot: 他都要卸载linux了...
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，你不一样，你还在帝都。
<iMadper> cherrot: update-grub...
<cherrot> iMadper, soga 反正思路总比办法多～   我只是不知道怎么回复win的引导～ 
<freeflying> gfrog, 你太毒了
<imtxc> gfrog: 就不兴我今天离开帝都，过完中秋又回来么
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你当公积金中心傻嘛，人家放假。
<Neathword> iMadper:重装不影响win？
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 算了，社保也断了。。。
<iMadper> Neathword: .... 你装的时候不误操作, 就不会
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要在帝都买房又推迟一年了
<cherrot> Neathword, 你完全可以单独留一个很小很小的分区专门放grub嘛 我就是这么干的
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有推迟呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 10000 å¹´ + 1 å¹´
<imtxc> 不是有什么连续缴纳社保的年限限制么
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正都是一辈子买不起, 有啥子区别
<gfrog> imtxc: 这在误差范围里了
<freeflying> gfrog, 老拿这些高级货来毒害我
<iMadper> gfrog: +1
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> 也对
<gfrog> cherrot: UEFI就这么干，有个分区放UEFI那坨东东。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这些才符合乃的身份嘛， lol
<Neathword> iMadper:最后一个问题重装Ubuntu能不能把e盘分出来点，200g有点舍不得啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我就一屌丝
<iMadper> Neathword: 能. 重装的时候, 可以修改分区
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，莫自谦
<freeflying> gfrog, 自知啊
<cherrot> Neathword, gparted 可以收缩分区
 * iMadper 用uefi不久没这事情了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 好高端的东东 
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃要是屌丝，这频道里大部分都是地下室20层的了。
 * iMadper 让你们不用uefi!
<Neathword> ok我试试，谢了。
 * gfrog 对啊，为毛我的新本子竟然也没装UEFI，还有机会改过去嘛？ cc iMadper 
<freeflying> gfrog, 今年居然没月饼吃了
<nyfair> google这SB网站怎么还没被gfw? 打开google play，推荐前20，不是黄色小说就是做爱声音或是啥xx图片
<iMadper> gfrog: 没机会了... gpt分区表你用了嘛?
<cherrot> alvin_rx1, ^k^ 要是irc的机器人能有拉wiki的功能就好了 （我记得 ^k^ 是有拉取wiki的接口呀）
<huntxu> nyfair: 為什麽我的推薦不是這些
<iMadper> gfrog: 单独的200mb的fat32分区你还有办法弄出来吗?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我可以帮乃留几块稻乡村，五仁神马的。
<cherrot> nyfair, 你得更改区域才行。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 我看下。
<iMadper> gfrog: 如果满足上述两个条件, 那你还有救
<cherrot> nyfair, 使用美国账户就好多了
<nyfair> huntxu: cherrot: 你俩默认用哪个区?
<huntxu> nyfair: hk
<gfrog> iMadper: Partition Table: msdos
<iMadper> nyfair: 这只是体现了广大中国屌丝的需求
<cherrot> nyfair, 美国
<iMadper> gfrog: 爱莫能助
<freeflying> gfrog, 不喜欢稻香村的东西啊
<gfrog> iMadper:  1      1049kB  1000MB  999MB   primary   fat32
<gfrog> iMadper: ...
<nyfair> iMadper: 我不管，小孩子看见了怎么办
<cherrot> nyfair, 有方法可以让google认为你是美国人  G+上有人分享
<nyfair> 正常人谁会改区
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没试过msdos上uefi
<cherrot> nyfair, 通过软件修改运营商的方式已经不可用了
<nyfair> 所以赶快gfw
<gfrog> iMadper: 不行就备份数据，再做一次
<gfrog> iMadper: 或者换msata
<nyfair> @方教授
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 赞!
<onlylove> nyfair: 国产机表示没有googleplay
<iMadper> gfrog: efi stub很赞的
<gfrog> freeflying: 订盒云腿儿？ 送去李大爷那乃们分？
<freeflying> gfrog,  那是啥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 云腿儿10块儿包邮，但是我一个人吃不了那么多
<gfrog> freeflying: 火腿儿月饼
<nyfair> 尼玛方教授为了祖国下一代健康成长鞠躬尽瘁，结果换癌了还被一群洋杂喷
<nyfair> 反观某个搞心灵鸡汤到处坑门拐骗的货色
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS server 装了图形界面 乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449098 因为某老师的要求，用以下命令给本来只有命令行的ubuntu 12.04 LTS server 系统装了图形界面 Code: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 当然更新过源才装的。 但重启后发现图形界面的所有字符都变成了小方框，连英文的也是，登录进去发
<nyfair> 这世道真不公平
<freeflying> gfrog, 问蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这事情吧，因为找不到主谋，只好找方前校长当替死鬼
<onlylove> nyfair: 不反对内容过滤，但是过滤太多了就不是啥好事情了
<iMadper> 方科学家
<adam8157> nyfair: 方校长是恨 心灵鸡汤是不喜欢
<adam8157> nyfair: 土壕我们做朋友好不好
<nyfair> onlylove: 什么都不过滤？轮子那些网站还不脑残？
<nyfair> 说白了就是中国人普遍智商低，国外美分一说就全信了
<gfrog> nyfair: cherrot 随便找个国内市场，装market access，然后乃们就能选要fake到哪个运营商那里了。我以前经常用这个在米国play买东西
<gfrog> huntxu: ^
<onlylove> nyfair: 我说的是不反对过滤，意思就是可以过滤，但是什么都过滤就不对了，过犹不及
<nyfair> 有了gfw省下了很多sb闹事
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是智商低, 只是二货多
<nyfair> onlylove: 那你知道什么该过滤什么不该么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 所以不该过滤
<nyfair> 过滤严格了又要有人喷拿纳税人的钱不干正事
<onlylove> nyfair: 呵呵，过滤freebsd貌似也是他们干的吧
<nyfair> freebsd至少现在能打开
<nyfair> 知错就改不行？非要一帮子打死
<onlylove> nyfair: 拿着纳税人的钱不干正事一点不假
<nyfair> 你也知道free是个轮子的敏感词
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，有照片不...
 * iMadper 广电总局, 版署, 地震局...
<nyfair> 丫的隔壁阿三就是皿煮国家，二货们全部过去才好
<nyfair> 没有二货，就没有gfw的必要
<roylez> nyfair: 阿三国好啊，没有医学的专利，进口药可了劲的盗版
<jackness> 发现一个女的
<roylez> nyfair: 到阿三国，活到199
<roylez> jackness: jackass
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<onlylove> nyfair: 七个不要讲啥的
<roylez> adam8157: 那边还想让我接受38w，唉....
<jackness> roylez, 我有那么恐怖吗
<adam8157> roylez: 你的下限是?
<roylez> jackness: jackass是聪明仔的意思
<nyfair> roylez: 阿三的盗版药物体系那是没办法，必须政府出面不要脸
<roylez> adam8157: 45
<jackness> roylez, 我不是jackass， 那是骂人的话  不要乱说
<freeflying> gfrog, meji的巧克力我喜欢
<adam8157> roylez: 老司机带带我
<cherrot> gfrog, 这个方法失效了吧 我用过两款修改运营商的app 以前管用 后来不行了
<roylez> adam8157: 带你妹，38也没你高
<nyfair> 阿三多好啊，地广人稀，物资丰饶
<adam8157> roylez: 高了
<adam8157> roylez: 高很多
<roylez> adam8157: 高你老母
<adam8157> roylez: 老司机带带我
<nyfair> 阿三1亿人口外加10亿畜生
<nyfair> 比天朝条件好很多了
<gfrog> cherrot: 后来我就用水果了，lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 我正式下岗了
<nyfair> 不过二货们过去就不是人是畜生了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥样的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 超市里能买到啊 （帝都）
<jiero> 水果？
<freeflying> 我吃黑巧克力
<jiero> 水果去问？
<jiero> 驱蚊？
<jiero> freeflying: 什么黑巧克力好？
<freeflying> godiva?
<jiero> freeflying: 感觉和lindit差不多
<jackness> 这里聊天真是没法聊了 东拉西扯 什么都聊 聊着聊着就不知道你们说什么了
<gfrog> freeflying: 木吃过。 我去超市就去水果儿摊儿和天福号的摊儿
<iMadper> jackness: 多数时候, 我还是能理解的. 
<freeflying> jiero, godiva这货真贵
<iMadper> jackness: 偶尔他们说足球/股票, 我就完全不懂了
<jiero> freeflying: 买免税的$7一版100g
<jiero> freeflying: 板
<roylez> freeflying: 美尻 是这俩字么？
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> lindit 便宜时候 $2.5
<freeflying> jiero, 没看到过，倒是在marshall里看到快过期的比较便宜
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<if_else> 各位兄台，sensors 显示的 acpitz-virtual-0 指的是什么设备？
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> adam8157: -v是什么意思？
<jackness> 他们一会儿说阿三这个国家 一会儿就到水果 巧克力了 这思维无敌了都
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。其实我发现一个异常就是在澳洲我没见过啥快过期的大牌产品。
<iMadper> roylez: 就是, 在一个禁言的房间, 只有v能说话...
<freeflying> jiero, 你们富二代都去商场肯定见不到啊
<roylez> iMadper: 貌似我还在说话
<jiero> freeflying: 那去哪里买。。。
<iMadper> roylez: 因为, 我们的房间, 不是禁言的
<jackness> 还有人在澳洲 这里这么牛啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jackness> 水带我去澳洲啊
<roylez> jackness: jiero 是被澳洲驱逐出境的
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。
<jackness> 哈哈
<jiero> 你说对了。
 * iMadper 想吃枣泥的月饼!
<jackness> roylez, 太牛了 看来又回到天朝了啊 真悲剧
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫也是吧
<roylez> freeflying: 我是自己翻墙回来逛淘宝的
<jiero>  cherrot 连拍妹妹，连拍了140张。
<freeflying> roylez, 不要不好意啊
<roylez> freeflying: 我想踢 palomino|working ，给个帽子
<palomino|working> ... robbin 
<jiero> 哦。搞错了，是从520拍到1088
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<jiero> 连拍500张啊。cherrot roylez
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<jackness> 这个slaps roylez 怎么打出来的 
 * jiero 摸摸 破马和伯乐
<jiero> 伯乐斗马
<roylez> freeflying: 死狒狒
<freeflying> roylez, 踢错了
<palomino|working> 做得好！！！ freeayu 
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 做得好！！！ freeflying 
<jackness> 怎么有人id这么牛啊 *说的
<palomino|working> .... freeflying 
<roylez> freeflying: .......
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸侯总
<roylez> jackness: /me .....
<jackness> roylez, 哈哈 被踢的感觉好吗 你进入真快
<adam8157> roylez: 为了你的安全-v, 大v不安全
 * jackness 跳一下
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> roylez, confess on ccav
<jiero> adam8157: 孩子，你经历了多少种运动了？
<jackness> 这个好玩 原来*号是这么来的
<adam8157> jiero: 啥...
<jiero> adam8157: 你实验了太多运动方式，在这里屈指可数
<adam8157> jiero: 好久没台球羽毛球了
<freeflying> adam8157, 去帽帽打啊
<jiero> adam8157: 财迷向前冲！
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 国庆期间有羽毛球可以蹭么?
<jiero> adam8157: 这个游戏不错
<FrankLv> SOS，刚不小心把一个LVM 盘fdisk了，还没重启 我重新fdisk原来分区大小有救么
<jiero> adam8157: 帝都是不是一小时羽毛球100元？
 * jackness 中秋放假了哦
<roylez> FrankLv: 显然不行
<jackness> 我发现k从来不说话的
<roylez> FrankLv: testdisk，貌似以前用过这个，你试试看能不能找回来数据吧
<jiero> jackness:  k 是这里的管理员 bot
<jackness> 哦 机器人啊
<jackness> 晕死 我说呢 id都不会大的
 * FrankLv 明天中秋，激动了，直接fdisk。。。。。
<FrankLv> roylez: Thanks， 看看
 * iMadper 抱抱主席 roylez 
<freeflying> iMadper, 你基情四射啊
 * iMadper 抱抱候总 freeflying 
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<huntxu> iMadper: 你這是變基的前兆
<roylez> freeflying: 赶紧把这基佬宰了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 你这么有经验...
<huntxu> iMadper: 失戀之後，很容易受傷變基
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * iMadper jiero 抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * jiero 拜拜 freeflying
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * iMadper 和 jiero 一起抱抱 huntxu 
<huntxu> iMadper: 人家 jiero 的抱抱，是不覺得男女有別
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的抱抱，是變基
<iMadper> huntxu: .... 
<iMadper> lainme: 早. 
<lqi> QML support for the Go language https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVQlMrPa7lI
 * iMadper 正在听: 最后今晚
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ YouTube - QML support for the Go language
 * jackness 抱抱 iMadper 
<jackness> 问个实际的问题，发现女朋友有可能被潜规则了，你们说该怎么办？
<huntxu> jackness: 潛規則別人的女朋友
<huntxu> 這樣就平衡了
<iMadper> huntxu: 我还没想要十一怎么破呢
<huntxu> iMadper: 兩個男人必須有一個要倒下
<jackness> 晕死 难道非要这样吗 可惜我只爱我女朋友啊 
<huntxu> jackness: 這是宇宙平衡的真理，和愛無關
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩
<jackness> 好吧 那我潜规则别人女朋友吧 等我有机会的时候 
<iMadper> jackness: 问她
<adam8157> jiero: 一小时45
<jiero> adam8157: 不贵啊。
<iMadper> jackness: 要保护好你妹子
<iMadper> jackness: 如果真有, 就去打倒那个男的.
<jiero> adam8157: 4个人分担，每人才11.25元
<iMadper> jackness: 大丈夫不能保一女子, 何面目见世人耶
<huntxu> jiero: 帶著球拍去蹭場就行
<huntxu> jiero: 會有人邀請你一起打的
<iMadper> huntxu: 想吃牛筋丸了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 这边的潮汕火锅店, 靠谱吗?
<iMadper> huntxu: 你吃过吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, 雍和宫对面有家砂锅粥不错
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有，在外的潮汕火鍋都不靠譜
<jiero> huntxu: 如果你太弱了，就没人要你了
 * jiero 只会高远，打向后场和杀球。。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 好!~ 
<jiero> huntxu: 。因为原料不对？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 潮汕的粥, 故意让米是硬的... 不喜欢
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧.. 
<jiero> huntxu: 到底有啥差异？
<iMadper> imtxc_away: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/144173
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ SONY 索尼 ICD-TX50 4G 背夹式 录音笔 _日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper, 怎么会啊
<huntxu> jiero: 不會的，因為別人會打累
<huntxu> iMadper: 我們只是不喜歡把米弄散而已
<iMadper> freeflying: 真的... 
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是听潮汕人自己说的...
<iMadper> huntxu: 虽然你也是潮汕的吧...
<iMadper> freeflying: 潮汕人喜欢, 米有嚼劲
<jiero> huntxu: 米水多了会黏连吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 不會
<huntxu> jiero: 看你用什麽米
<huntxu> jiero: 我們那煮粥和煮飯的米是分開的
<jiero> huntxu: 你的是长米，我是吃东北大米长大的。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 長米只能煮飯的
<jiero> huntxu: 可以作汤
<huntxu> jiero: 你這跟韭菜雞蛋月餅一樣不靠譜。。
<jiero> huntxu: 你看法国人是不是长米作汤？
<huntxu> jiero: 所以不好吃 lol
<huntxu> jiero: 西餐我連玉米羅宋湯都覺得膩
<jackness> iMadper, 在和女朋友打电话
<huntxu> jiero: fish&chips還靠譜
<iMadper> 吃西餐必须陪酸辣粉呀
<roylez> huntxu: 罗宋汤好喝
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。我好象是能吃2盘印度饭的。
<roylez> huntxu: fish&chips是垃圾中的垃圾
 * jiero 不知道罗宋汤。
<huntxu> roylez: 加玉米的羅宋湯
<freeflying> roylez, 尼玛我天天吃天妇罗
<roylez> jiero: 丫就喝冬荫汤
<huntxu> freeflying: 今天來個海膽吧
<jiero> http://www.yummly.com/
<huntxu> jiero: 印度飯是手抓嗎
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ The Best Site For Recipes, Recommendations, Food And Cooking | Yummly
<iMadper> 来个河豚吧  cc freeflying 
<jiero> huntxu: 不是吧。
<jiero> roylez: 不喝汤的飘过，吃完面条倒掉汤
<jackness> 我们家乡海豚很出名
<jackness> 河豚
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个是啥
<jiero> 鸡鸭就是作汤的然后丢掉。
<huntxu> freeflying: 天婦羅在我們那就是一盤小菜啊，小時候常吃蝦包面粉炸熟，然後沾橘油。
<roylez> huntxu: 关于手抓吃饭的 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTM1MDUyMjA0.html
<freeflying> huntxu, 你们那是哪啊
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 【油库搞笑】大猩猩吃自己大便 恶心倒游客—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<huntxu> freeflying: 潮汕
<jiero> huntxu: 。讲究吃的南方淫
<roylez> huntxu: 完整版 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTMwMTM2OTA4.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTMwMTM2OTA4.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<huntxu> roylez: 拒絕鏈接
<freeflying> roylez, kao
<huntxu> 你看k都500你的鏈接了
<roylez> ^k^: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTMwMTM2OTA4.html
<freeflying> gfrog, http://show.smzdm.com/detail/17449
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 屌丝入驻HolidayInn Express体验_其他分类_晒物广场_什么值得买
<freeflying> 这都有人写
<freeflying> lol
<roylez> 奇葩
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们公司能赞助我路费住宿去上海开个会不?
<jiero> adam8157: 特价啊。 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-3803324364.2.GtIP4f&id=13855718793&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 羽毛球网架 简易活动便携式 移动羽毛球网支架架子ARTENGO-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> adam8157: 说不定 185元就能买到
<freeflying> adam8157, 你老板同意就可以啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 放假回来问问
<freeflying> adam8157, 原则是鼓励的
<jackness> 我的iMadper大哥呢？
<jackness> 怎么下线了 
<jackness> 哎 没人指点我了
<freeflying> adam8157, 让他们给你发个邀请，然后找你老板批下，回来写个trip report
<adam8157> freeflying: 我手里有邮件邀请
<freeflying> adam8157, 找你老板吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯那
<freeflying> 吃晚饭去
<freeflying> 明天没希望回去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 正在看UCS的视频，这货竟然支持KVM
<cherrot> freeflying, 我加3天班。。
 * cherrot 想起来就优桑
<imtxc> cherrot: 三天。。。 三倍工资那得多少啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 你想多了  法定假期就一天
<imtxc> ，，
<huntxu> imtxc: 只有一天算3倍
<imtxc> 好吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 沒要求你選擇調休算好的了
<imtxc> 我还是太年轻啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃出去都住哪？
<cherrot> imtxc, 一看就没加过班  壕啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 100Base-TX 和 1000Base-T啥意思
<freeflying> gfrog, 出差时都是公司定啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过你去杭州玩的话holiday inn express确实性价比很好
<freeflying> cherrot, http://blog.emaze.net/2013/09/a-look-at-wechat-security.html 
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Emaze Networks: A look at WeChat security
<freeflying> cherrot, 你厂太矬了
<\q> 今年软件自由日清华站的活动将在本周六下午两点在清华大学五教 5101 举行。活动将由清华大学学生网管会主办，届时会有 GNOME Shell、Firefox、Airelinux
<\q> 等主题演讲，以及现场展示、Hackfest、Installfest 等活动，更有诸多礼品相送，欢迎您到时参加！详情请点击 http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/China/Beijing/TUNA
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: 2013/China/Beijing/TUNA - Software Freedom Day Wiki
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问：ubuntu 12.04.4使用的内核版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449100 和14.04一样？还是最新版本？是稳定版还是不稳定版啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangtaose — 2013-09-18 19:15
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac828378
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 看了太多A片的后果 尼玛的真是人才啊 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<chenxiongfei> 中秋节日愉快  各位
<lainme> roylez: 已经晚上了
<roylez> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac539263
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 验证猫咪能摸的部位 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<freeflying> roylez, lol
<freeflying> roylez, 你赶紧找个女人吧
<roylez> freeflying: 你有妹不？
<freeflying> roylez, 我还有小姨子
<roylez> freeflying: 有照片不？
<bramblex> OvO～
<freeflying> roylez, 不过乃这样的一天到晚acfun人家看不上啊
<roylez> freeflying: 告诉丫的，哥是个有钱的宅男，不用上班，家务包了
<freeflying> roylez, 啧啧
<freeflying>  roylez 乃日本av看多了，居然当起有受虐的癖好
<roylez> freeflying: 死吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 尚观培训学习怎么样啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449101 看了下大纲，感觉不错啊，有没有毕业的 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-09-18 19:51
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问：ubuntu 12.04.4使用的内核版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449100 和14.04一样？还是最新版本？是稳定版还是不稳定版啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangtaose — 2013-09-18 19:15
<sun_fengxiang> 怎么安装qq阿
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu 百兆和千兆以太网电口
<sun_fengxiang> 腾讯下了个 安装不上阿
<sun_fengxiang> 这东西 感觉太飘渺来 一个认识的人都没有
<sun_fengxiang> 没人说话 阿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Intel集成显卡，在安装32-bit 12.04 LTS后，图形界面无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449103 hi all 一台旧机器， 在通过光盘安装ubuntu时都还有图形界面 ， 而在安装完成后，重启电脑，通过grub进入ubuntu 12.04 LTS时 先是出现对话框“The system is running in low-graphics mode” 接着我选择了“Run in low-graph
<^k^> ─> ics mode for just one session” 然后对话框提示“Stand by one minute while the display restarts...” <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu
<jackness> 我回来啦
<jackness> 为什么linux就是启动比windows快呢 哈哈哈哈
<jackness> 看来晚上没什么人聊天啊 iMadper不在 哎。。。。
<jackness> 怎么上线了 
<jackness> iMadper, 居然在
<iMadper> jackness: 睡前吹水
<jackness> 难道说一个电脑多个id在线？
<jackness> 哈哈 睡觉好早
<jackness> iMadper, 刚还说晚上你不在的啊 你就上来了 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的tf15, 线坏了..
<iMadper> imtxc: xxx!!!!
<Neathword> 我将ubuntn 重新安装后Win8现在进不去了怎么办啊？
<Neathword> iMadper:但是我没格式化c盘，还能恢复Win8系统不？
<Neathword> 现在电脑上只有Ubuntu系统了。怎么办啊？
<imtxc> iMadper: 有保修吧
<iMadper> Neathword: 能. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有. 
<iMadper> Neathword: 网上一堆方法
<jackness> 你应该用easybcd吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在左耳响... ... 真蛋疼!
<jackness> 我就是windows7 ubuntu双系统
<RuiZi> 捣鼓XBMC。。。
<jackness> 谁会优化桌面啊 我看到很多人的ubuntu桌面很漂亮 我不会弄
<imtxc> iMadper: 你扯坏的还是自然坏的
<iMadper> imtxc: 自然坏, 没外伤
<Neathword> 我装的正版Win8，有隐藏盘怎么恢复出厂啊
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 质量太差了 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 咸菜都不结实...
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过我的歌德还是很坚挺的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在是什么耳机呀?
<imtxc> iMadper: 真想吧我老板的耳机弄回来
<imtxc> 丫拿着多浪费
<jackness> 我的meizu ep30耳机很棒
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的是 K319 + 国产 阿翠思AM800
<\q> 今年软件自由日清华站的活动将在本周六下午两点在清华大学五教 5101 举行。活动将由清华大学学生网管会主办，届时会有 GNOME Shell、Firefox、Airelinux
<\q> 等主题演讲，以及现场展示、Hackfest、Installfest 等活动，更有诸多礼品相送，欢迎您到时参加！详情请点击 http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/China/Beijing/TUNA
<imtxc> iMadper: 没好耳机了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. am800, 没听说过
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: 2013/China/Beijing/TUNA - Software Freedom Day Wiki
<RuiZi> 那个频道聊天的人多？
<iMadper> imtxc: 报修了
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 不开心
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 路上没得听了... 要听um1了
<imtxc> iMadper: 买新的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> 那天你说的那个 rs235 不错
<iMadper> sr225?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> 忘了具体型号了
<imtxc> 那个看起来不错嘛
<imtxc> 我也想换个耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 听流行, 好过hd650
<iMadper> imtxc: 热情!
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 听交响没戏
<imtxc> 交响要 HD650？
<iMadper> imtxc: 650交响很赞的
<imtxc> 是啊，可惜贵
<imtxc> 2500+ 了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: hd650不能直推
<iMadper> imtxc: sr225笔记本/手机 都没压力
<imtxc> iMadper: 攒钱吧
<imtxc> 你有tf15 就不用攒了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你换工作涨薪水了, 应该买stax了吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 把键盘搬回家里面用了
<imtxc> iMadper: stax 是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: stax 009   你买吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 买了我去蹭听
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的心愿单太长了
<Leng> 。
<iMadper> Leng: 冷就多穿点儿
<imtxc> iMadper: HD650, 笔记本儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是渣渣, stax 009 完秒650
<imtxc> 你说的是价格么
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种型号，你应该发给 gfrog_not_here , freeflying , eexpress
<iMadper> imtxc: 声音, 只是传说中无与伦比, 就算是大奥, 也只是同一级别而已
<Leng> 我不是冷啦。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后顺便选个前端，推荐给 adam8157 
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.hrQKJ8&id=26163228809
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Jaben北京 日本STAX SR-009 顶级静电耳机 完美细腻 授权经销-淘宝网
<adam8157> imtxc: 前端?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不知道什么前端比较豪
<iMadper> adam8157: 前端  ->   多指声频系统中的信号源
<imtxc> 最次也是 C4 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣...
<iMadper> imtxc: c4?! 那是移动设备而已嘛
<Leng> ping
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17819074807&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1105859092:6:STAX:bd8b14a93e9c5d196207100bf59c7953&ali_trackid=1_bd8b14a93e9c5d196207100bf59c7953&spm=a230r.1.17.4.hrQKJ8
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 强大的驱动力和感染力，美国CAVALLI 旗舰耳机放大器Liquid Gold-淘宝网
<imtxc> 也对
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-1765790385.12.52X3Ym&id=19534918638  前端用这个, 耳放用刚才那个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 为音乐而生，德国Brocksieper DAW DAC 顶级解码器-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 别给我啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 给适合的人
<iMadper> imtxc: 你换工作涨工资了呀!
<hot> 放毒
<imtxc> iMadper: ………… 侮辱性涨工资
<imtxc> iMadper: 侮辱性中秋节福利
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd! 嘚瑟吧你! 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要给我!
<imtxc> iMadper: ..... 100 块的超市卡。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要就给我!
<imtxc> iMadper: 连盒月饼都买不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要就给我!!!! 
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 寄过来!
<imtxc> iMadper: 给你张物美的
<iMadper> imtxc: 物美是啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我已经放了一年半了，还没花掉
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以在物美超市，美连美当现金用
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱豪
 * iMadper 膜拜
<imtxc> iMadper: 一年半了，我没找到那两个超市。。。。
<iMadper> hot: 别私聊
<iMadper> hot: 你认识我? 广州的
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，你要的话可以邮寄给你
<iMadper> 183.6.80.28
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了. 
<hot> 广州
<iMadper> imtxc: 欠不起土豪的人情
<iMadper> 'address 183.6.80.28
<^k^> iMadper, 183.6.80.28 广东省广州市 电信
<imtxc> iMadper: iMadper iMadper iMadper  你是个好人，但是我们不合适，我们还是做朋友吧
<iMadper> ^k^: 乖
 * imtxc 我和土豪做朋友
<iMadper> imtxc: 你今天吃药了嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 停药了
<^k^> iMadper, 那么好吧。  20:55 
<iMadper> imtxc: 药要天天吃, 不能停
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司中秋什么福利啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 放假三天
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，忘了问你们资本主义的企业是不是先发工资再上班？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> imtxc: 先发工资?
<iMadper> imtxc: 每月25号发工资
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是老板预付款
<imtxc> adam8157: 月初发本月的工资么
<imtxc> iMadper: 25 发1-30 的工资？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会啊, 不过公司会当月20号左右发
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 这样啊，那也不错了
 * imtxc 老板欠我 5 天工资。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 据说 kpw 要出新版本了，你不打算入手么
<pudge> iMadper: kai shi shang ban le , hao chong shi
<alvin_rx1> pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_M+C/T*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> imtxc: 在用手机看
<^k^> alvin_rx1 ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<iMadper> pudge: ... 上班就没输入法了?!
<imtxc> pudge: 。
<imtxc> pudge: 看看标准的中文句号儿 。
<pudge_> dui de 
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要找个网游玩了
<iMadper> pudge_: ... 用英文吧孩子....
<iMadper> imtxc: 玩吧...
<iMadper> pudge_: 啥工作? 帮人家卸货?
<pudge_> iMadper: zheng zai xia zai
<alvin_rx1> pudge_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *gxF-\}+*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> s/xia zai/xie huo/
<imtxc> 以后人游戏客户端动不动 2 G
<imtxc> 虚拟机堪忧啊
<pudge_> iMadper: 好了，真tm不容易
<imtxc> ;5;27~;5;27~
<jiero> imtxc: 我玩了上千游戏也没有玩过大于1GB的游戏
<jiero> 当然，自己不断补充地图的不算。曾经2个游戏合起来，地图就7gb了。
<imtxc> icook: 你玩的游戏太弱了
<imtxc> jiero: ^^
<imtxc> jiero: 红警都200M 呢
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 旧版本的ubuntu怎么安装最新的Firefox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449104 本人还在用ubuntu11.04经典桌面模式 新版实在用不习惯 而且有点卡 当时系统自带的火狐是4吧 后来一直升级升到Firefox16.0.2ubuntu官方就停止支持了 也没有更新Firefox的源 后来我手动下载了Firefox官方的linux版 解压到原来的安装目
<^k^> ─> 录里能够用 但是启动脚本一直没更新 还是原来的 担心参数影响性能 有大神解释下吗 一直用的脚本 firefox …
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.airasia.com/cn/zh/home.page
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 亚洲航空官方网站:最新国际机票预订_亚航特价机票_飞机航班查询
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要去哪
<iMadper> imtxc: 吉隆坡
<iMadper> imtxc: 想去
<imtxc> 去吧去吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 才400块钱的机票
<imtxc> 我没有护照，没有签证
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也没有...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你去个毛儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 办呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: 办下来就圣诞节了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么久?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我瞎猜的，护照什么的，得一个月吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能吧, 我又不是近期去
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的心愿单太长，旅游排不进去
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有自行车，心率表
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 你现在跑步吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这几样加起来快 1w 了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在散步
<imtxc> iMadper: 还跑不动
<iMadper> imtxc: 我跑步都没心率表, 你散步用个屁!
<imtxc> iMadper: 就快走
<imtxc> iMadper: 耐力很差啊
<imtxc> 慢慢提高吧
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 木耳表示10块的耳机就够了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你跟 hamo谁胖?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃裤子买了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 知道我体重的人，已经没有活的了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 杭州住holidayinn？ 还是住不起。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 没有...
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计 hamo 也是，所以不知道谁胖啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去自杀吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 260?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我从来不看啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 我从来不看自己的体重的。。。。。。 
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 跟我amazon海淘吧，现在订amazon的clothing的广告邮件，给个20%off的优惠码。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 买个刚才 imadper 推荐的 stax 009 耳机锻炼你的木耳吧
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 能带上我不?
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 怕不合身儿哦
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我看levis在30刀左右，20off之后25刀，很不错啊。
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 来啊来啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 哇 好便宜!
<imtxc> 围观豪们
<hongker> gfrog_not_here: 有钱淫啊。。
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 百通服装团5ponds才起运呢。
<iMadper> adam8157: 咱俩穿的打小一样吧? 腰围
<hongker> 都是用刀来计算了。。穷比还在使用软妹币。。
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 恩, 那我加油
<gfrog_not_here> hongker: 这叫有钱？ 25刀，150块软妹币的裤子。
<adam8157> iMadper: 我腰围绝对比你大很多
<iMadper> hongker: 就是因为花不起rmb, 才花$的
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天什么值得买推荐的那个 99 的路由器怎么样
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 乃马上拿尺自己量下腰围和腿长就行了。
<hongker> iMadper: 妹纸好理由。。。＝。＝
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 或者明儿就去levis店里试试尺码。
<iMadper> hongker: 妹纸你说啥?
<imtxc> 网件的这个型号经常被推荐
 * iMadper 找皮尺中
<iMadper> imtxc: wnr2k?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没看smzdm
<hongker> iMadper: I'm not 妹纸。。you 才是妹纸
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫说型号
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我的号需要47.99$
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<imtxc> iMadper: wnr2k
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: M？
<iMadper> hongker: 活腻歪了?
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 不过买个也不错
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 腰围乘以腿长, 哪有什么M啊L啊的
<iMadper> 纠正: 是内/裤长
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我已经选好了 levis 501
<hongker> 中秋节仍然木有月饼吃的肿么办。。
 * imtxc 谁送我个 hhkb 吧，我把我的忍者送他
<iMadper> imtxc: hhkb lite
<imtxc> hongker: 买盒五仁
<hongker> imtxc: 明天去别人那里顺几个才行。。
<hongker> 不论牌子。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 韭菜鸡蛋的月饼吃过没?
<iMadper> imtxc: 猪肉茴香的吃过没?
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 45$
<iMadper> imtxc: 羊肉胡萝卜的吃过没?
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 口味够重
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 真便宜啊 比国内
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 昨天算错了腰围，以为俺自己竟然能穿s码的衣服了，后来仔细一看，M都快hold不住了。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 肯定啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 笔记本儿，自行车儿，耳机、心率表 乃帮忙给个排序建议。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 尺码告诉我，我一起下单。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 小窗吧
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 给你保密
<iMadper> imtxc: 耳机 -> 笔记本
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 嗯 稍等 我在看一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 剩下的, 取消
<imtxc> 赞
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.apinpai.com/b118599/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Levi's经典型号、牛仔裤版型全图解–李维斯
<imtxc> 或者 耳机-- 自行车 其他的取消
<iMadper> adam8157: 好东西, 我只知道 slim不买, straight买
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 碉堡
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实小腿收一下蛮好的
<iMadper> adam8157: 不喜欢
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你要买啥的?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 正选呢。
<iMadper> 现在就要定下来?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: NWFALL20 这个是满100之后20%off，我看看我那个邮件发的码能不能跟他叠加。
<iMadper> 稍等
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 明儿也可以。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 卧槽 碉堡
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 后天我就没空了。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: ok
<iMadper> adam8157: 92 cm * 86cm  你呢?
<adam8157> i
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 叠加不了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只知道英寸 lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 说出来
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不对吧, 哪来的92厘米肚子
<iMadper> adam8157: 真的....
<adam8157> iMadper: 怎么可能啊
 * gfrog_here 再一次证明自己腿真短。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你多少?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 小窗
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃要下单啥啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: jeans
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 有便宜的？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 有20off现在
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实整个服装类都有。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, rei/
<gfrog_here> freeflying: amazon
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 好吧，你们壕的事
<genophy> hello .
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GIPDOU/ref=pe_54110_32706350_email_1p_4_im
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个不错
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GIPDOU/ref=pe_54110_32706350_email_1p_4_im -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好贵。。 19刀。
<genophy> 你们买电钻?
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F76SHM/ref=pe_54110_32706350_email_1p_2_im
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个更好
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Hitachi 728493 General Purpose Drill And Drive Bit Set, 83-Piece: Home Improvement
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这牌子认识，日立
<freeflying> gfrog_here, hitachi的做工更好
<freeflying> gfrog_here, dewalt的也不错
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你看好了?
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UZ0VTU/ref=pe_54110_32706350_email_1p_5_ti
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 正算尺寸呢。
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Makita T-01725 70-Piece Impact Drill-Driver Bit Set - Amazon.com
<freeflying> 这个更贵
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 颜色不同价钱差好多。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我就按杰克琼斯的尺寸来了
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  Makita的开孔器看着很不错的说
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 淘宝上的那些批头没法用，太差了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 小窗给我乃的尺寸。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可能上电动起子不行，手工拧的话还凑合。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我tmd就是92, 我刚让我老妈给我量的... 泪目!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 30羊的深圳货就很好了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 也不行
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 501？ 哪个颜色？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我停了好久八分钟了... 以后要早晚各一次!
<adam8157> iMadper: 于是是两尺八?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我确定一下哈
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我买过2次，礼品也有过1-2个，那种梅花的基本就对不上
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的那个皮尺一面cm, 一面inch, inch那个是36
<iMadper> adam8157: 毫无悬念!
<freeflying> iMadper, 跑步
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 英制螺丝吧？ lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 你妈量的靠谱
<iMadper> freeflying: 也在跑, 不过, 跑得少...
<freeflying> iMadper, 坚持啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不是，现在很多变态的都会用这种异型的
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我, 514 straight jean medium poly 36 * 32
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 我老妈以前是职业裁缝嘛
<freeflying> i
<iMadper> 发热俄方了
<freeflying> iMadper, 建议你选fit的比较合适
<adam8157> gfrog_here:  Drainpipe?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看看蛤
<freeflying> 上回在Macy's里40d多的我都没买
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实, 我没想像中的那么胖... 只是肚子和腰有很多肉而已... 别的地方都很瘦的...
<freeflying> NND
<freeflying> iMadper, 所以建议你买fit的
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃那个颜色是第一行最后一个吧？ 
<freeflying> iMadper, 你这种体型不适合穿
<iMadper> freeflying: 好的
<adam8157> freeflying: 因为啥不买? 我的体型呢?
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 稍等, 我选个fit的
<gfrog_here> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你选的啥颜色
<iMadper> gfrog_here: Levi's Men's 505 Straight (Regular) Fit Jean 36*32  highland
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 乃买c4不?
<gfrog_here> ad
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 在 18 Months Green 和 Galindo 之间纠结。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 鲜艳啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你啥号哦?
<iMadper> gfrog_here: levis有额外的运费诶
<freeflying> gfrog_here, leve's 经常有19/20刀一条的
<iMadper> 19/20, 还不到1刀
<iMadper> 你们考虑lee吗?
<freeflying> 不差不多的牌子吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不了解...
<roylez> 都是渣渣
<freeflying> adam8157, 你那种还是搞点tommy/nautica的休闲裤穿比较好
<freeflying> roylez, +1
<roylez> 哥用 wrangler
<freeflying> 啧啧
<iMadper> roylez: 不也是一个级别的嘛?
<freeflying> roylez, 350k你不考虑去啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 深色的。
<roylez> freeflying: 显然不考虑...
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 选amazon发货的
<roylez> freeflying: 300k在家，每周工作4小时，跟350k在公司上班，每天工作8小时，你挑哪个？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 恩
<freeflying> roylez, 草，你丫每周工作四小时？
<roylez> freeflying: 不服气么...
<freeflying> roylez, f**k啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 到手300是好价不
<freeflying> roylez, 这才是生活啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你原来又remote又涨薪啊!!!
<roylez> freeflying: 睡觉去了，困了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13338482&&cp=3146842.3146854.3194290 这里颜色正一些
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Levi's 501® Original Fit Jeans - Drainpipe - Jeans
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哪个？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 选amazon发货的哈，不然没20off
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 501啊, 到手300软妹币
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不知道啊，淘宝看看
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 恩, 刚才check了, 是
<iMadper> adam8157: 淘宝, 505, 500rmb
<iMadper> adam8157: 当然, 也有100的...
<gfrog_here> iMadper: c4？ 在帝都可能有点厚，弄套c3算了。 cc freeflying 
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 一般一套上衣+裤子110刀
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我打算c4 + 冲锋衣
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 省略抓绒?
<iMadper> adam8157: 吃过泡菜馅儿月饼吗?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 你那个33.35刀对吧？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 恩
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃要啥色？
<iMadper> 黄色
<adam8157> gfrog_here: Drainpipe啊, 订单截图记得给我俩check下 下好之后也行
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 知道
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃的gmail交上来。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 再加一条: Lee Men's Regular Fit Straight Leg Jean  36 * 32  dark stone
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 如果已经下单就算了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 知道谁是土壕了。 ^
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 链接发来
<iMadper> gfrog_here: http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Regular-Straight-Pepper-Prewash/dp/B0008EOH16/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379513881&sr=8-2&keywords=lee
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Lee Men's Regular Fit Straight Leg Jean: Clothing
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 这个最近低价啊，乃很会选嘛。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: :-)
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃没开google+?
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我穷, 只能买低价
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 开了呀
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 没搜到
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 搜不到也没事, 反正我不上都...
 * iMadper 八分钟去
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 玩微信节奏大师手残了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: hangouts干啥
<imtxc> 《克罗地亚狂想曲》
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃不要截图么。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 小窗不完了 =,=
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 单独发给我我也能收到
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 还得发两次
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我说hangout
<adam8157> gfrog_here: momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 你也选好了?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你啥尺码啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 待会乃就看到了
<adam8157> iMadper: 你腿那老长? 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不上gtalk...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: iMadper 的腿长是多少?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我32呀, 腿长
<adam8157> iMadper: 你先前不说是86cm么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我上一条裤子是86cm
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你岂不是和我一个号?
<iMadper> adam8157: 裤长是
<iMadper> adam8157: 腰围我买的36的, 不然穿不了吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你勇敢的选了那个巨大的腰围???? 卧槽, 我今天看你36能装下你俩腰了吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 莫非你有肚子我没看到??? 怎么可能啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 他的腰围,  是说给36的人穿, 还是说这裤子的腰围长度是36?
<adam8157> iMadper: 给36的人穿的
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦!!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 我猜的
<iMadper> gfrog_here: !!!!! 等.... 我要折腾一下了... 我要换... 34 * 32的...
<iMadper> adam8157: ....
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 这...
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 乃知道吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你腰围到底量出来多少?
<iMadper> adam8157: 92cm
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 擦。
<iMadper> adam8157: 一点儿都不虚
<adam8157> iMadper: 你参考 gfrog_here 的标准买吧
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我92cm, 36inch, 是不是就得买36inch的裤子?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 92cm 是 36inch
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 对呀, adam8157 说那裤子能装下我俩...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我今天真没感觉他那么胖啊
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 是啊，还有啥其他的理解？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没看到肚子 可能
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 人家又没露肚子给你看
<iMadper> 那就不改了..
<iMadper> 锻炼去...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 坐在侧边把肚子隐藏了?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 貌似是
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 俯卧撑去, 等恁的截图lo
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 起来吧，图来了。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 来玩节奏大师吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不玩游戏了
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果我想玩, 就抽时间, 坐下来好好玩dota
<OperaGhostkv> dota2?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 哪呢?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: hangout啊
<adam8157> checking
<OperaGhostkv> dota2?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你们俩一人两条啊...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: .
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 那条LEE很便宜，才发现。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 求链接
<gfrog_here> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Regular-Straight-Pepper-Prewash/dp/B0008EOH16/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379513881&sr=8-2&keywords=lee
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 算了 我就这一条好了, 我这边check
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你比我矮一点点?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 一共几磅
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不会看，得包裹发出来才能看到吧。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 嗯，腿短。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 那我下单了哈。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 28号到转运，然后祈祷吧。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我这个脚踝会长一点点啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你走百通啥线
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 优先A或者服装团线，如果够5ponds就是服装团。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: ack
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 绝对超5p
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 服装团4.5usd/p
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 好滴 ack
<gfrog_here> iMadper: adam8157 优先A 5usd/p
<imtxc> gfrog_here: iMadper adam8157 又组团儿败家呢啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 下订单了，再截个图去。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我是墨迹帝哇
<happyaron> adam8157: 你还没回答我问题呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥问题...
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥ubuntu内核的ABI经常更新啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 没见哪个发行版这么无节操啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 因为我们不屌
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有啦
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们会检查ABI, 但是严重bug优先
<adam8157> happyaron: 跨版本升当然abi也会变
<adam8157> happyaron: 新的symbol不算abi变化, 因为没影响
 * adam8157 gmail里的talk升级到了hangouts...
<adam8157> happyaron: make sense不
<happyaron> adam8157: debian wheezy 3.2.0现在一共才4个abi
<happyaron> adam8157: ubuntu 12.04的3.2内核，已经几十个了
<adam8157> happyaron: 没人维护嘛 哈哈
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 哦，不用截图了，直接转发邮件。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: ack
<adam8157> 网速慢
<happyaron> adam8157: 就是因为没人维护么。。。反正能用就行没人理abi稳定性的问题的意思？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你们买这么贵的牛仔裤...
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 就我买的便宜
<adam8157> happyaron: 新增symbol不会影响兼容啊
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 没便宜的颜色啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 但是ubuntu每一个version的kernel都会有几十个abi啊
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 土豪...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: ack
 * iMadper 刷牙
<gfrog_here> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 加新驱动这种事情免不了新增symbol
<happyaron> adam8157: 新增不影响啊
<OperaGhostkv> 谁用 3.11了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 新增又不需要bump abi
<happyaron> 貌似就是修bug不注意abi啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 不影响, 因为以前没人引用它(其实driver的本来就没人引用), 以前有的变化了才要命
<adam8157> happyaron: 事实上, ubuntu kernel team的人很是吹毛求疵
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 原来国内信用卡问你妈贵姓也是跟老外学的，擦，外国人申请信用卡也问老妈没结婚之前姓啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，所以我看abi bump巨快，想知道是没人在意这事，还是别的原因。比较好奇。
<adam8157> happyaron: 有检查和审查, 默认就会进行检查和报警, 安啦
<adam8157> happyaron: 新增symbol没事儿
<happyaron> adam8157: 话说我不是问你symbol新加的问题……
<happyaron> adam8157: 我是确定有abi bump，会反应在你们的version number上
<happyaron> adam8157: 只是这个bump的次数确实多得有些无节操。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我天朝护照只接受随夫改姓, li写成lee都不给通过
<gfrog_here> adam8157: lee本来就不是中国姓嘛。
<adam8157> happyaron: 新增abi或者说, 我们有的version number也不一定会改abi ...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 外国人起中国名字也没见他们去外国姓谐音的...
<happyaron> adam8157: 比如说linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<happyaron> adam8157: 是第53个abi不？
<adam8157> happyaron: 第53个release而已
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你们的version number就更无节操了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 不一定每个release都推向updates
<happyaron> adam8157: 那每个release都有abi bump么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不一定, 一般都没有
<adam8157> happyaron: 3.2.0写在那里就说明abi定在那里
 * gfrog_here 尼玛，隔壁每天晚上把电闸弄跳一次，这帮魂淡
<adam8157> happyaron: debian一样的policy啊, 只不过维护人员少, 更新少
<happyaron> 其实我最觉得难过的事情是，现在dkms的行为是每个release更新一遍模块
<happyaron> gfrog_here: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 这个确实, 不过很快的吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 转运单那里申报价值怎么写？ 尽量少写？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 五条写99刀好了
<adam8157> 90?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 一共99？
<adam8157> 80?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我在纠结我那个羽绒服写多少。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 别太低就好
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你预计几磅
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这5个？ 我看下
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 300那都接近10lb了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: Shipping Weight: 1 pounds
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 网页上写的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 易海淘算出来的，丫可能按3pounds一条算的？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 嗯 邮费五条估计也就两百
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 可能都用不了200
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 赞
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 一件羽绒服200块是不是差不多了。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 报关啊 可以啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 保价那里是给转运公司看的吧？ 海关看不到？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 是的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 申报物品的单价呢？ 
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 别太低, 看着写
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 看hangout
<adam8157> 又得开web
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 两件为啥不是数量2
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 一件男款，一件女款
<gfrog_here> 单价那里就是给海关看的了吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 这么认真...
<adam8157> 申报这些信息都是给海关看得
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 单位呢？ usd？ cny？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 羊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不对, 我记得风雷单位是$
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是百通， lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 单位里没有currency?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我还是问问客服吧，丫的满屏幕单位都是usd
<adam8157> gfrog_here: :)
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 去ebay上翻翻打折衣服去。
<Josh4all> Ubuntu在笔记本下都是风扇狂转么？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 這裏
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 昵稱加了前綴 你就找不到了
<elosjkqo> 恩，感谢你啊，我终于加入组织了
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 這裏白天才熱鬧  夜廠人少
<elosjkqo> 以前在windows的emule里用过irc,功能太弱，所以对irc印象不太好，Linux下的真不错
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, win下也有好的客戶端
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 找来新的基友了？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 準備介紹給你
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, alvin_rx1 是win8高手
<elosjkqo> Win8高手，这下有话题聊了，我在学校里也用Win8
<alvin_rx1> >.> 我啥时候成高手了……字体都搞不定的说
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 不是有現成的程序麼
<elosjkqo> stmsgebjgd 你打出的“高”字为什么不是繁体呢？你打的是什么版本的繁体？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, fcitx googlepinyin
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: windows 下边该怎么让系统默认字体也像 linux 那样有个顺序呢？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 高字的繁體是?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 不知道
<alvin_rx1> 睾手
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 高字的繁體就是高
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 你該洗洗睡了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 滾
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 你就湊合用雅黑吧
<elosjkqo> 我错了，确实是高，主要是读高中的时候老师总是写异体字
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 文泉驿正黑不给力啊。小字体竟然都碎掉了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 雅黑
<alvin_rx1> elosjkqo: 草书或者行书吧？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 或者上那個mactype
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 雅黑字体高低不平……
<elosjkqo> 高在这边一些老人写成中间是目的样子
<alvin_rx1> 髙
<elosjkqo> 嗯嗯，差不多是alvin_rxl,这样
<alvin_rx1> 可以预见我10月份有的折腾了
<elosjkqo> stmsgebjgd，你是怎么这么快速输入我们的nick name的？
<elosjkqo> Win8.1 Enterprise MSDN版已经发布下载了？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, tab
<elosjkqo> 嗯，谢谢，好用的技巧
<elosjkqo> alvin_rx1, 你说的10月是？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 越南女?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rx1, 越南女?
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 打錯了
<alvin_rx1> stmsgebjgd: 自己的事儿
<elosjkqo> alvin_rx1, 我还以为是指10月23号那场windows的发布会
<alvin_rx1> -.-!
<elosjkqo> stmsgebjgd, 用的五笔吗？现在速度怎么样？给我一个参照物
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 拼音
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 不用五筆多年
<elosjkqo> 恩，长时间不写汉字用五笔确实吃力
<elosjkqo> stmsgebjgd, 那繁体的拼音和拉丁字母的拼音区别大吗？
<stmsgebjgd> elosjkqo, 能有什麼差別
<elosjkqo> 我按照拉丁字母的拼音一个字都打不出来
 * stmsgebjgd 上牀  換平板
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 隨便打字都能打
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 可以Win8上面自带的繁体输入法是台湾老拼音的输入法
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, Linux 下面ibus可以输入繁体吗?
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 多年不用ibus
<gebjgd> Ibus是架構 不是輸入法
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 那要输入繁体，linux下一般用什么输入法？
<gebjgd> 隨便的輸入法都能改簡繁
<^k^> 05:05
<gebjgd> knownbad 冀中星的手沒了？
<elosjkqo> ^k^, 是ops，ops全称是？
<knownbad> @@~
<^k^> elosjkqo, 老兄！  05:08 
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 妈的，还有组织？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 搞小圈圈是社会主义的大忌。
<knownbad> 不是旧闻了吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 剛在微博上看到  我會關心下國內民生
<elosjkqo> knownbad, 我只是经常看糗事百科，糗事百科里都这么称呼
<elosjkqo> 各位高人，没人知道糗事百科？
<knownbad> 没。
<gebjgd> 那是乾嘛的
<elosjkqo> 如果你啥时候不高兴了，看看你就高兴了，国内大学超级流行看的
<elosjkqo> irc可以发链接吗?
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 上網查資料 被封了 看那個就解封了？
<elosjkqo> gebjgd,  在德国会被封？ 
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 去上訪被打了  看那個就申冤了？
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 說天朝呢
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 哪能有这些功效啊，是一个和微薄形式相同，但只能发布生活趣事的地方。
<elosjkqo> ^k^, 刚刚是不是在警告我违规了？
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 生活沒趣事 都是煩心事 
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 那是機器人
<^k^> elosjkqo, 也许我误解了。  05:17 
<elosjkqo> 恩，原来和emule里的一样，:-)
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆呢
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 你们不是89年的先驱吧？
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 還89 
<knownbad> 在家里享受新沙发。
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 你怕什麼 這裡又不是qq
<gebjgd> elosjkqo 隱身之後隨便說 
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 恩，irc全世界最安全的聊天工具，我接触linux就有耳闻。
 * gebjgd 睡覺
<elosjkqo> 你是89年在大陆读书？
<elosjkqo> gebjgd, 恩，晚安，我明晚再来。
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  05:45 
<elosjkqo> mayli, 你也是心来的吗？
<mayli> no
<elosjkqo> mayli, 那还test :-)，我是新来的，第一次用irc
<mayli> i have been here long time ago.
<mayli> test is for fun, every one should sleeping now
<elosjkqo> 你可以看懂汉语吧？我英语说的不熟练，不过我能看懂
<mayli> i am chinese, but no input method for now
<elosjkqo> 恩，为什么不安装一个？
<mayli> no admin privilage
<mayli> not on my computer
<elosjkqo> 恩，你是华人？
<mayli> yeah
<elosjkqo> 嗯，没想到在这里藏龙卧虎
<mayli> and you? awake at 5am?
<jiero> 什么事情。
<knownbad> 美眉
<elosjkqo> 认识一个高人，带我到这里来的，irc太强大，兴奋就没睡觉
<mayli> jiero, are you in +8:00 ?
<jiero> b/c of cock crow, shall not keep them alive.
<jiero> mayli: yes
<elosjkqo> 看来你们大家都是熟人
<mayli> elosjkqo, are you a middle school student?
<elosjkqo> mayli,  hunan normal university
<elosjkqo> mayli, senior student , physics
<mayli> cool for the cock
<mayli> nice, in which univ?
<elosjkqo> mayli, 湖南师范大学
<jiero> elosjkqo: 小老头了。
<mayli> the school of mr. mao?
<jiero> ...
<elosjkqo> no, no, not the school of mao
<elosjkqo> 这是个误解
<elosjkqo> 毛是湖南一师的
<jiero> elosjkqo: 女孩子？
<elosjkqo> 湖南师范大学是38年国民政府建的，那时候毛还在延安呢
<elosjkqo> jiero,  让你失望了 :-)
<jiero> elosjkqo: 掉到女孩子群里的男孩子。
<elosjkqo> jiero, 哪有，学物理的女孩子也不多，:-)
<jiero> elosjkqo: 呃。是么。
<elosjkqo> jiero, 是的，外语系就一个男生
<mayli> continue to my class
<elosjkqo> mayli, you still at school?
<jiero> mayli:  so you are a Professor? which uni?
<elosjkqo> mayli, why not a student ?
 * mayli just a grad at some random univ in us.
<jiero> mayli: 魅力
<mayli> mayli-no force
<elosjkqo> jiero, some random univ  你知道是什么意思吗？
<elosjkqo> 某些随机大学？
<jiero> elosjkqo: 随意的大学。
<elosjkqo> 为什么会有随意大学的研究生？
<jiero> elosjkqo: 因为可以旁听
<elosjkqo> 这么好啊？
<elosjkqo> mayli, 太令人羡慕了，旁听要学费吗？
<jiero> elosjkqo: 其实，就是mayli不想说。。。
<jiero> elosjkqo: 旁听各个地方都不要学费吧。
<elosjkqo> jiero, 我也是这么认为的，mayli不想说
<jiero> elosjkqo: 因为不重要
<mayli> no, I am full-time grad.
<mayli> and have to pay for my credits
<jiero> mayli:  enjoy  the campus. 
<mayli> SUNY, not very famous i think
<elosjkqo> mayli, then what's your major ? 
<mayli> cs
<elosjkqo> oh no , not abbr.
<elosjkqo> computer science ?
<mayli> y
<elosjkqo> 我们中间有民运人士吗，很想认识一个搞这个的人，有很多问题请教
<mayli> just search at google
<jiero> 民运是啥？
<jiero> do something that you can do.
<elosjkqo> the phrase translated is very appropriate.
<elosjkqo> jiero,  你是搞计算机的？
<jiero> elosjkqo: 不是。
<jiero> freeflying: 8点上班？
<mayli> farmer
<jiero> mayli:  呃。
 * jiero 摸摸 mayli
<mayli> i am sure
<jiero> mayli: sure you are a farmer...
<knownbad> elosjkqo: 死的死，逃的逃。
 * mayli code farmer
<elosjkqo> jiero,  还说你不是搞计算机的？
<jiero> elosjkqo: 什么意思？
<jiero> knownbad: 民运打出旗号来就没意思了，要全面渗透。
<elosjkqo> jiero,  mayli说你是码农
<jiero> elosjkqo: ？
<jiero> 哪里？
<elosjkqo> knownbad, 你是刘刚，听你这语气？
<jiero> 刘刚是啥？
<mayli> no, i just say mayli is code farmer
<jiero> elosjkqo: 你难道是敌后武工队的！？
<elosjkqo> jiero, 我理解错乱
<knownbad> 我是屁肛。
<jiero> 走了。
<jiero> 瞎聊。
<elosjkqo> 其实我想问一件事情，华人创立民主大学等一些大学怎么样？
<elosjkqo> jiero没有生气吧？
<knownbad> 你不是国立师范大学的吗？   问这些干嘛？
<elosjkqo> 不是国立，国立在台湾。
<knownbad> 咦，这你也知道？
<elosjkqo> 因为我在的大学曾经有意个毕业生，唐柏桥，他好像是民主大学的校长，所以就好奇问问
<knownbad> 没听过。
<freeflying> 啥叫民主大学
<elosjkqo> freeflying, 我也好奇
<elosjkqo> irc 可以发链接吗？wiki里有介绍
<mayli> off class, tired and hungry
<elosjkqo> mayli,  你刚刚在上课？
<elosjkqo> mayli, 怎么会这么早？
<elosjkqo> mayli, 我错了，惯性思维,时差
<latticeec> 不知到各位过不过中秋节，各位中秋节快乐！睡觉去了......
<goodboy> za
<goodboy> za
<goodboy> zao
<goodboy> 早
<mayli> goodboy: zao
<goodboy> 开机提示 (initramfs) 怎么办
<goodboy> 进不了系统
<freeflying> http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDMzOTAwODc2/v.swf
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/x-shockwave-flash", 长度=>27.46 kiB}
<imtxc> 早
<latticecn> 終於打出繁體字了，吼吼
<latticecn> imtxc: 現在說早的都是UTC+8:00?
<imtxc> latticecn: 不一定
<imtxc> latticecn: 我在 +8, 但是如果我下午来这里，也会说“早”
<latticecn> imtxc: 爲什麼呢
<imtxc> latticecn:  习惯嘛
<latticecn> imtxc: 你那個時候是跟其他時區的人說早，也很合理
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 反正总会有人觉得是对的
<imtxc> latticecn: 乃在哪里呢
<latticecn> imtxc: 吾在長沙 :-)
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> latticecn: 早
<latticecn> imtxc: 早，乃在哪裏呢？
<imtxc> latticecn: BJ
<latticecn> adroid手機上有IRC客戶端嗎？
<imtxc> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 谁有浏览器帮忙查查这个需要装哪个包呢
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-19
<imtxc> latticecn: andchat
<latticecn> imtxc: 我有瀏覽器，我該怎麼幫你查呢？
<imtxc> latticecn: 额，我装个别的浏览器试试，刚升级了一下 firefox，现在启动不了了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Squid iptables 透明代理后QQ不能收发离线文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449108 在线的时候文件能不能发我就不知道了，但是离线的尝试发了好几个都发不出去 我这里是个小型单位，外来Internet连到ubuntu后做了DHCP服务器，再连到无线路由和本地网络共享Internet 因为流量比较有限，所以想着用Squ
<^k^> ─> id可以节省一些流量，也可以控制一下大家上网的网站 但是今天给别人发QQ离线文件的时候怎么都发不出去 …
<latticecn> imtxc_away: andchat 連上服務器之後如何加入某個channel？
<latticecn> imtxc_away: 加入channel的命令行怎麼寫呢？
<endle> 咨询个 git 的问题
<endle> 我不小心让一个 tag 和 branch 重名了，然后 push 了上去
<endle> 现在应该怎么删除？
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 别黑我大fx
<iMadper> imtxc_away: pkill -9 firefox  &&  firefox 就行了
<mayli3> 切菜切到手了
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox 的 64 位版本下载链接居然没了
<imtxc> 得去 ftp 下载
<iMadper> imtxc: .. 你没包管理器?!
<imtxc> iMadper: debian 里面的是 iceweasel， 不是最新的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<hoxily> iMadper: 的聊天记录功能不能用呃。
<iMadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥.. 
<iMadper> hoxily: weechat... 我不用这个呀...
<hoxily> iMadper: 中秋节快乐
<iMadper> hoxily: 快乐! 还有, 你的username 真霸气
<hoxily> iMadper: 你是指realname？
<iMadper> hoxily: 是的! 用真名, 霸气!
<hoxily> iMadper: 刚才少了几个字，andchat的聊天记录不能用。
<iMadper> hoxily: 我更没用过了...
<iMadper> hoxily: 是啥我都不知道....
<iMadper> hoxily: 你人错人了... andchat是 imtxc 说的
<goodboy> hoxily 你好
<hoxily> goodboy: 好
<iGoogle> iMadper: 你真勤劳，这么早就来了。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 闹铃!!! 没改!!! 今天大清早就响了!!!
<freeflying> iMadper, 你没跟基蛙去杭州啊
<imtxc> NB
<iMadper> freeflying: 人家估计跟老婆一起去吧? 我去干嘛?~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁在看鸟哥私房菜服务器篇呢，有问题请教啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449119 请问第四章连上Internet中输入命令ifconfig eth0 后得到的inet addr是192.168.1.13，怎么和第三章最后一节windows XP设置的IP是一样的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 1102252970 — 2013-09-19 10:11
<freeflying> iMadper,  给他们当电灯泡啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 额. 我自己都觉得别扭
 * mayli 做饭切到 手了
<iMadper> mayli: 那你今天正好吃猪蹄了~ 
<iMadper> mayli: 酱着吃吧~ 挺好吃得~
<mayli> iMadper: 好疼的
<mayli> 打字都不方便了
<mayli> 现在不能使用中指，i,k用无名指打 
<jackness> 中秋节快乐
<jackness> 今天吃大餐啦
<jackness> 哈哈 
<jackness> iMadper, unbuntu下用什么下载工具好，迅雷没有linux版本吧？
<jackness> 我的火狐也提供更新了 那个谁用ach的也就比我快两天
<jackness> 今天好像没人说话啊 空虚啊
<iMadper> jackness: wget
<hoxily> jackness: hi
<jackness> iMadper, 可以sudo 安装吗？sudo apt-get install wget吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 一般, 你默认已经安装了吧
<jackness> hoxily, hi
<jackness> iMadper, 是的 默认已经安装 但是没感觉出来速度啊 也没有启动啊 种子文件默认出来是transmission软件的 感觉速度好慢 没有迅雷快啊
<iMadper> jackness: 你要bt下载呀? bt的话, 我用deluge
<ofan> iMadper: 我豆瓣上不去了
<iMadper> ofan: 我还@你了呢...
<iMadper> ofan: 为什么不能上了?
<ofan> 不知道，一直链接重置
<ofan> 上去了也回复不了
<jackness> iMadper, 我安装了 以后试试看是不是比较快 那个transmission 才几十kb速度，我迅雷600kb左右
<iMadper> jackness: 我这里直接离线下载, linux下面, 1mb/s
<jackness> iMadper, 我的火狐更新好了 看来ubuntu也就比不要命的ach慢两天而已 
<iMadper> ofan: ... 不知道了... 
<ofan> 看片去
<iMadper> jackness: fx不会造成严重后果的, 无所谓, 你看看内核版本
<jackness> iMadper, 你离线下载？怎么使用的啊？终端输入lmb/s？还是什么的 没听懂 
<iMadper> jackness: 迅雷会员, 先离线下载, 然后去lixian.xunlei.com那里下载回来
<cherrot> iMadper, 迅雷不是被报后门么
<jackness> iMadper, 我也是迅雷会员啊 是到迅雷网站去登录离线下载吗？linux下怎么操作的？
<Meowoo> 我想问一个域名转接的问题,像花生壳,我转接一个网址,而我的server是websocket,能转接成功吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, 南方比较湿，有你做电灯泡好啊
<qinliming> 有人么
<^k^> qinliming:点点点.  11:05 
<qinliming> 。。。。
<qinliming> 机器人你好
<jackness> freeflying, 大神，有13.04版本下的vpn设置教程的网址吗？我想把我vpn帐号用起来，花了钱的
<cherrot> jackness, 和版本无关
<freeflying> jackness, wiki or google
<cherrot> jackness, google it
<iMadper> cherrot: 网页版也有后门?
<cherrot> iMadper, 木有啊  
<cherrot> iMadper, 网页版限速不？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不要吧... 乃这为啥这么热衷让我去当这电灯泡?
<qinliming> 我现在在用着邻居的wifi
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃闲着不也是闲着呢吗
<iMadper> cherrot: 不知道, 能上1m, 够了. 我平时主要chinahdtv, 自己bt就行了
<freeflying> lol
<qinliming> 我猜出了他的密码
<cherrot> iMadper, 你可以来我这当女主角～ 
<iMadper> freeflying:  闲着也不能去干这不讨好的事情呀...
<iMadper> cherrot: 没理解.
 * iMadper 准备好组织一场大屠杀了.
 * cherrot 点点点...
<iMadper> cherrot: 看你怎么解释
<jackness> 我看到过各种各样的设置方法 结果就是没弄出来 看来我又要继续搜索了
<freeflying> cherrot, 微信又被爆安全漏洞啊，我刚刚开始用
<qinliming> weixin安全不安全和我没有关系
<qinliming> 我不用威信
<cherrot> freeflying, 没关注  我就关注张不长工资。。。 神马安全漏洞？
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒 
<jackness> 我天天用 微信 省电话费
<qinliming> 我连qq都少用
<qinliming> 这是什么节奏
<qinliming> 哈哈哈
<iMadper> qinliming: qq早就不用了, 微信必须用
<qinliming> 已经隔离于人世
<freeflying> cherrot, 密码明问发的
<cherrot> qinliming, 没妹子的节奏
<freeflying> cherrot, tcpdump时就赫然在目啊
<qinliming> 妹子习惯用手机
<qinliming> 哈哈哈
<jackness> qinliming, 麻花腾肯定不喜欢你
<qinliming> 哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> freeflying, 那不应该现在才爆出来啊。。。感觉有点假
<qinliming> 在arch的更新里发现了这个wayland-1.2.1-1
<cherrot> freeflying, 反正不关我事 lol
<qinliming> 他们往往自己制造漏洞引起关注然后由在风口浪尖上了
 * cherrot 至少我们部门的帐号安全都有专门部门负责检测扫描 如果是明文的话接口扫描都验证不过的
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃们涨工资了吧
 * cherrot QQ号暴露了都验证不过 更别说密码了
<qinliming> 毕业没工作的路过
<cherrot> imtxc, 你想多了 捏是华为
<jackness> 你们什么部门这么保密
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃家市值不是超过1000亿了么
<Meowoo> 有什么免费域名转接注册额
<imtxc> 都不涨点工资？
<Meowoo> 貌似花生壳不做这个了
<cherrot> imtxc, 妈蛋我咋知道。。我们薪资是业界最低。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 业界最低，贵司不是垄断企业么
<Meowoo> .co.cc这个解封了吗?
<cherrot> imtxc, 所以就学会压价了
<imtxc> 话说假期还这么多人在啊
<imtxc> 什么时候 HD650 来个八哥价啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教问题：有个软件包未被升级，怎么弄啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449120 以下是Kubuntu输出信息。我有点强迫症啊，每次升级都提示这么个东西，又不知道该怎么手动升级这个包。请问该怎么处理？谢谢。 yxh@kubuntu1204:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系
<^k^> ─> 树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包的版本将保持不变： kscreen 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软 …
<freeflying> cherrot, 你们不是发18个月工资的吗
<imtxc> 18 。。。。。
<freeflying> 据说好的时候更多
<cherrot> freeflying,  哇 原来是弱加密  我还存着ex的数据呢  要是哪天有兴致了说不定去破解下试试～
<cherrot> freeflying, 想多了哦  估计做游戏的才有这待遇吧
<imtxc> 不是某年 DNF 团队发了18个月工资的年终奖么
<freeflying> cherrot, 那哥们的文章里看更明文没啥区别啊
<cherrot> freeflying,  哇 原来是弱加密  我还存着ex的数据呢  要是哪天有兴致了说不定去破解下试试～
<cherrot> freeflying, 想多了哦  估计做游戏的才有这待遇吧
<imtxc> 。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 其实吧你还是去麻花藤比较好
<imtxc> freeflying: 他们没人头啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 肯定有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 校园招聘我没机会，社会招聘资历不够
<imtxc> 说起来还是互联网公司壕啊
<adam8157> 说起来还是互联网公司壕啊
<freeflying> imtxc,  我也进不去
<freeflying> 资历不够啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋诶去游泳啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃的资历，随便去互联网公司吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 准备明天去, 今天可能有饭局
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧，壕啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 我有啥资历 =,=
<adam8157> imtxc: 求互联网公司给我double!
<freeflying> imtxc, 蛋蛋都拿到h1b了
<imtxc> adam8157: 也对，你连qq号都没，花腾不要你
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜！
<freeflying> imtxc, 真壕啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 拜壕求分地
<freeflying> 尼玛你们在放假，我还在干活
<adam8157> cherrot: 我没有地
<imtxc> adam8157: 国内互联网公司也给不了你h1b啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 其实应该补偿你工资啊, nancy应该没看懂而已
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊，今天三倍，1-3也是三倍吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 三倍工资+出差补助你还不乐意。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 周日上班你告诉她啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的, 应该是
<freeflying> imtxc, 我司没出差补助
<adam8157> freeflying: 她以为你说周日那一天估计, 那天当然没有
 * imtxc 膜拜 cherrot adam8157 freeflying iMadper gfrog
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天和国庆当然要补偿
<freeflying> adam8157, sigh, 不是我的错吧，我英语虽然不灵，大也没那么差啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 求携带翻墙。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你跟你老板说, nancy管不着这个
<freeflying> cherrot, 跟蛋蛋搞基好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 她没看仔细而已
<freeflying> adam8157, 应该是她管啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 周日你告诉她啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 前天晚上特地跑去给她买化妆品呢
<adam8157> freeflying: ....
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> 2009年要求付给一个持H1B的初级程序员的最低年薪是66,979美元，三到四年经验的程序员的最低年薪是85,946美元，五年到十年经验的程序员最低年薪是104,936美元。
<imtxc> adam8157: 104,936$ + ....
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vi打开的文件改乱了，如何撤销所有操作退回初始状态 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449122 vi编辑文件时想退回到未改动时的状态，我记得有个命令的，现在忘了 还有可以输入100u来撤销，但还是想找到直接的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 — 2013-09-19 11:37
<adam8157> imtxc: 很少了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这都少…… 
<imtxc> adam8157: freeflying 贵司真有钱
<adam8157> imtxc: 工作十年, 10万刀税后7万刀, 在国内也不高
<adam8157> 税后估计只有六万刀
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃现在拿的不是这个数儿？
<freeflying> adam8157, h1b你就别想高了，不然人干嘛给你h1b
 * imtxc 匿了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我才四年工作经验
<cherrot> imtxc, 知道谁是壕了吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 知道了。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 壕基铛的年薪是 85,946$ +
<adam8157> imtxc: 扯淡, 差得远远远远
<imtxc> adam8157: 难道这个价格是说去米帝本土工作的最低工资？
<adam8157> s/\$/RMB/
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是, h1b的最低工资只是四万五
<imtxc> 好吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449123 我的显卡是 GTX750的 在终端下输入lspci -v 这算安装了吗？ ubuntu是64位的 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3802 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16 Memory at c2000000 (32-bit, non-pref
<^k^> ─> etchable) [size=16M] Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M] I/O ports at …
<Meowoo> 问个ssh的问题
<Meowoo> 一个程序的输出输出到文件是
<Meowoo> a.out > output
<Meowoo> 错误输出是 a.out 2> output
<Meowoo> 但我想同时将标准和错误输出输出到文件怎么办
<Meowoo> 谁知道吗?
<Meowoo> 问个ssh的问题
<Meowoo> 一个程序的输出输出到文件是 a.out > output, 错误输出是 a.out 2> output
<Meowoo> 但我想同时将标准和错误输出输出到文件怎么办
<Meowoo> 都吃饭了么?
<adam8157> Meowoo: &> output
<Meowoo> &>这个是代表所有么?
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<adam8157> Meowoo: . 或者 2>&1 >output
<Meowoo> 我看到一个类似 a.out > output 2>&1
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 问题是,我没看到输出文件有错误输出,只有标准输出
<adam8157> 因为要先2>&1
<adam8157> 我错了
<Meowoo> a.out >> output 2>>&1 这个运行不了,我是想错误输出追加到output, 但只能 a..out >> output 2>&1
<Meowoo> 额
<adam8157> 要先>output
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 这个问题是因为我程序应当有个错误输出,但我的output看不到
<Meowoo> 形式是 a.out >> output 2>&1
<Meowoo> 如果追加的用 >> output, 后面还是 2>&1 而不是 2>>么?
<adam8157> 还是
<Meowoo> 2>&1这个?
<Meowoo> 谢了,只是看output文件和我预想的不一样
<Meowoo> adam8157, 最后一个问题, 程序段错误那个提示应当是错误输出吧
<adam8157> Meowoo: 应该是吧
<Spectrum> 我是 Meowoo
<thorne_> 请问 Thinkpad X230 KDE下如何使用快捷键调节屏幕亮度
<iMadper> thorne_: 自己绑定吧.
<thorne_> KDE有调节亮度的程序吗？
<iMadper> thorne_: xbacklight
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<cherrot> jiero, 么么哒
<mayli_a> test
<^k^> mayli_a:点点点.  13:41 
<mayli_a> 测试
<^k^> mayli_a:点点点.  13:41 
<cherrot> imtxc, 有没有vim插件可以把代码树下的TODO,FIXME标记放到quickfix列表里？最好能结合cscope
<jiero> cherrot: 。你在啊。。。竟然没看到
<imtxc> cherrot: 不知道啊， Fw vim guru adam8157 
<imtxc> cherrot: 同时求 emacs 下的同样功能 cc iMadper 
<jackness> ubuntu需要调节屏幕亮度吗？
<jackness> imtxc, 请教下如何把图标放到屏幕下面而且还有动感啊？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 土壕土壕，为毛你的裤子最先发货啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 0_0 RP值爆表?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你得合箱了那就
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 到货预报什么的有没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 不鸡到
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 有，但是还没正式发货呢，没运单号
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 嗷
 * gfrog_here 粗门瓷饭
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我有prime trail
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃肿么不早说咧。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我上次说了啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃真的买了啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 问个弱智问题， 系统里加了default route，还要做nat吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这俩没关系啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: nat可以干些奇葩的事儿。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实nat的目的就是为了让对端的路由器知道包应该朝着哪边转发。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 比如我有eth0 1 2 , eth0能出去， 是不是添加了从eth0出去为默认路由，连到eth2 3上也能出去呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额？ 没理解
<freeflying> gfrog_here, nat的话默认是snat还dnat呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: “连到eth2 3上也能出去呢” 是啥意思？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 你说iptables？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好象是snat。但是iptables实际上有SNAT/DNAT两条链
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 有其它机器练到eth2 3上，这些连到eth 2 3 上机器是不是就直接能出去了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哦，这个意思，是可以直接向外发包了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 但是路由需要双向可达，你扔出去的包，可能回应包回不来。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那nat和桥接呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 做路由要两个方向做。如果只能做一面，可能就需要nat帮个忙。
<jackness> iMadper, 默认安装的ubuntu是unity桌面还是gnome啊？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 桥接？ 不管他，丫是二层的玩意儿。
<cherrot> jiero, ...
<cherrot> imtxc, cscope要是集成了多好
<jackness> cherrot, 我的桌面是unity还是gnome啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 奇怪，我直接加了默认路由后，连在eth2 3上的机器都可以上了，进出都没问题
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我没做nat还， 所以觉得奇怪
<cherrot> jackness, ubuntu ?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可能刚好有那个网段的路由了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 他们的网络真坑
<cherrot> jackness, unity 应该  gnome-shell 是这样的 ：http://imagebin.org/271338
<cherrot> imtxc, TaskList.vim 试试看？
<cherrot> jackness, unity 应该  gnome-shell 是这样的 ： http://imagebin.org/271338
<cherrot> >joke
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在是 emacser 啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我等 iMadper 大大来了跟他伸手要就行了～ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, dkn淘到啥货了
<jason_> hello
<^k^> jason_:点点点.  14:40 
<jason_> 装goagent 中遇到点问题 各位大神
<jason_> curl -L -O https://github.com/python-greenlet/greenlet/archive/0.4.0.tar.gz && tar xvzpf 0.4.0.tar.gz && cd greenlet-0.4.0 && sudo python setup.py install
<^k^> jason_ ⇪ ti: {长度=>48.25 kiB, "type"=>"application/x-gzip", "disposition"=>"attachment; filename=greenlet-0.4.0.tar.gz"}
<cherrotluo> jiero, 相机买了没？
<jason_> 这个终端里怎么装啊
<jackness> cherrot,默认是gnome？
<cherrotluo> jackness, unity 应该  gnome-shell 是这样的 ： http://imagebin.org/271338
<cherrotluo> jackness, unity 和 gnome-shell 都是 gnome的 “shell” 
<cherrotluo> imtxc, TaskList.vim 不好用。。。 不能结合cscope 我还是老老实实grep吧
<jackness> cherrotluo, 我的图标是在左侧边的啊 跟你不太一样
<cherrot> jackness, 你是unity
<jackness> cherrot, 哦 我知道了 反正我装了之后就不会弄 所以没变过
<jackness> cherrot, conky这东西我都不会，看这个教程不知道会弄成什么样子 悲催的 不懂就是痛苦啊
<cherrot> jackness, 我也不会 没用过
<jackness> cherrot, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=313031  我是按照这个在弄不知道会是什么东西出来
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<jackness> 额 k说什么了 机器人说话了
<cherrot> jackness, 想折腾就试试看 
<cherrot> lainme,  http://www.lyric.im 是你吗？ 
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ Lyric.im
<jackness> cherrot, 我正在折腾啊 不知道会不会出问题
<Meowoo> 我在 openshift 开了一服务器,端口是8000,但这个端口貌似被封,不翻墙不能连.
<Meowoo> 那种url转接的域名,是否可以解决啊
<Meowoo> 有人知道我的问题吗?如果url转接的不行,有什么办法绕过,不翻墙
<freeflying> Meowoo, 反向代理
<Meowoo> freeflying, 啥意思
<Meowoo> openshift 怎么上代理?
<Meowoo> 不懂额
<freeflying> Meowoo, 找基蛙
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 在openshift里上vpn
<Meowoo> freeflying, 我说的那个方法可行吗?在国外申请一个转接的二级域名,用那个域名转到我的server,是否可行么?
<Meowoo> 会不会绕过去,但不知道转接的二级域名支部支持wsocket
<Meowoo> 会不会绕过去,但不知道转接的二级域名支部支持websocket
<jackness> cherrot, （八）、设定开机自动运行
<jackness> 启动器栏的“Dash主页”->“应用程序”->“自定义”->“已安装”->“启动应用程序”->点击“添加”按钮，
<jackness> 在弹出的“添加启动程序”窗口中，“名称”和“注释”栏可以任意输入，在“命令”这栏输入
<jackness> 这个东西怎么操作啊 找不到自定义啊 如何添加启动应用程序啊
<jackness> iMadper, 你知道到吗 感觉是设置的最后一步了 不知道会不会弄出什么大条的问题出来
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啥也没有，那个149的鞋没有了，现在的蓝色货品是一个渣到爆的129的徒步鞋
<jackness> 我按照那个教程做完了，结果发现什么变化都没有 我是怎么了 
<jackness> 无用功吗？
<jackness> che
<Meowoo> 谁能告诉我域名绑定的 A record 和 cName 的概念额
<jackness> cherrot, 我按照教程做完之后，重启电脑，什么变化都没有，悲剧啊。好像就中途右边栏出现过一块关于cpu电脑温度各种信息的一栏。但是好好的就什么都没有了。
<Meowoo> 我绑定为 A record 为 meowoo.tk, IP为我在openshift中的server的地址,这样设置对么
<jackness> cherrot, 我真是气死了，弄了半天是个空。
<Meowoo> cName 为 www.meowoo.tk ,ip 设为 meowoo.tk, 这个对么
<jackness> cherrot, 都完全不知道错在哪里。
<Meowoo> 以前绑定的空间提供servername地址,openshift没有额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<knownbad> ?
<Meowoo> knownbad, 中秋节快乐
<Meowoo> 知道怎么绑域名么
<knownbad> 中秋节快乐。
<Meowoo> 我搞不懂 ARecord
<Meowoo> 和 CName 额
<knownbad> 还好吧？
<Meowoo> 不好
<Meowoo> 我的server不翻墙上不去
<Meowoo> 我想绑一个域名能不能绕过去
<Meowoo> 教教我怎么绑一域名
<Meowoo> 一些概念我搞不大清楚
<Meowoo> 以前绑过一个,过期了,以前的空间提供 server name, 这个没有
<Meowoo> 搞得我不知道怎么做了
<lqi> gfw一般是封ip吧，不只是域名吧...
<Meowoo> lqi, 他封端口,不封ip
<Meowoo> 变态,80端口直接能上,8000端口连不上
<Meowoo> 8000端口不翻墙不能上
<Meowoo> 有啥办法绕过去.不然要翻墙才能上,太痛苦了
<Meowoo> knownbad, Your account was suspended for terms infringement. Contact us if you think it was made in error.
<Meowoo> 这句话啥意思
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 刚刚去买东西。
<Meowoo> 我的帐号怎么了
<Meowoo> 我违反什么规定了,所以被禁止的意思么?
<knownbad> 你的账户被暂停，因为有违反使用规定。
<knownbad> 你可以联络申诉。
<knownbad> 是的。
<Meowoo> 没有啊,难道政治太多?但那是中文的啊,老外懂中文?
<Meowoo> 我也没屏蔽他的广告
<knownbad> 可能用机器人翻译。
<Meowoo> 我咋申诉啊,我又不懂英文
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。呃，中秋月圆
<knownbad> 可以联络要求违法规定理由。
<knownbad> 月圆就想到月饼。
<Meowoo> 有规定原文,看不懂
<knownbad> 如果以对方不懂英文的角度可能就是使用规范里得加入特定的内码。
<Meowoo> 难道老外也管我反党反政府?
<knownbad> 大概广告类的吧？
<Meowoo> 我没屏蔽他的广告额.
<knownbad> 除非老外有需要进入中国市场。
<knownbad> 那他们可能就不愿意有违反中国政府意愿的内容。
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<Meowoo> 我去骂骂他
<knownbad> 先问清楚再说。
<knownbad> 得去睡了。   老婆给骂了。
<jiero> knownbad: 节日快乐——预祝
<Meowoo> knownbad, 等等
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我没有屏蔽广告
<knownbad> 过了午夜了。。。已是中秋节了。
<Meowoo> 怎么翻译
<Meowoo> 一句话就好
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我没有屏蔽广告
<Meowoo> 怎么翻译
<Meowoo> 应该是广告的问题
<knownbad> 不如询问是如何违法规范？
<knownbad> 你都不知道为何呢？
<Meowoo> 问了
<knownbad> 结果呢？   给了确切的答案没？
<jiero> 。不知道。
<jiero> 规范不喜欢给出。
<jiero> 都是这样的。无意义信息一堆
<Meowoo> 没回复呢
<Meowoo> 发 email 了
<Meowoo> 等呢
<Meowoo> Ad-supported accounts where our ads are not visible will be blocked or even deleted without warning.
<Meowoo> 广告支持账户,如果广告没显示将被block
<Meowoo> 但我的网站一直有广告出来
<knownbad> 应该有个范例如何上广告吧？
<Meowoo> 不是,广告他自己加的
<knownbad> 看看是否你的网页却了什么？
<Meowoo> 看不了额,ftp也被踢了
<knownbad> 嗯，那我真不知道了。
<Meowoo> 好吧,你睡吧
<Meowoo> 老婆等着呢
<knownbad> 是哪家的烂东西呢？
<knownbad> 发详细给我，晚点看看。
<knownbad> 你应该有我email。
<knownbad> 去了。
<Meowoo> 有
<Meowoo> ..........
<Meowoo> 去了,这词好色额
<Meowoo> 去了
<Meowoo> bye
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 卧槽 悲剧啊 gfrog 
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: gfrog 呼叫
<jackness_> 中秋节你们吃大餐了吗
<jiero> adam8157:  壕你出钱摆平啊。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 难道受伤了，需要 gfrog 探望
<adam8157> jiero: 昨天买的裤子竟然是排扣的....
<jiero> adam8157: 排扣那是什么
<adam8157> jiero: 扣子, 而不是拉链
<jackness_> 输入法改变了很多
<jackness_> 感觉好多了
<jackness_> 恩 不错哦
<jiero> adam8157: 壕啊。多好。
<jackness_> 看来不错
<adam8157> jiero: 拉链的多方便啊
<jiero> adam8157: 不担心被夹住了
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我比较无耻，更多穿没扣子没拉链的
<Meowoo> 有病
<jiero> adam8157: 不过我记得有扣子的，一般也有拉链，两者择一使用？
<adam8157> jiero: 这个排扣我很是不能接受
<jiero> adam8157: 退货
<jackness_> 额 怎么了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 12.04下安装Cinelerra 4.4的一些资料 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449126 wordpress的一些资料，总是莫名就访问不到了，备份一下。 https://n1njahacks.wordpress.com/2013/03/09/installing-cinelerra-4-4-on-ubuntu-12-04/ Installing Cinelerra 4.4 on Ubuntu 12.04 09 Saturday Mar 2013 Posted by valblant in video ≈ 10 Comments This article provides step-by-step
<^k^> ─> instructions for installing Cinelerra 4.4. I upgraded my main workstation to Ubuntu 12.04 recently, briefly looked at PiTiVi and decided tha …
<jiero> adam8157: 你是海淘的？
<adam8157> jiero: .
<jiero> adam8157: 。打屁屁
<jiero> adam8157: 去找个妹子陪你逛商场买裤子
<GODDOG> hello
<GODDOG> everyone
<sevk> GODDOG:点点点.  16:53 
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04 启动的时候显示配置网络等待60s的字眼。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449127 ubuntu 12.04 启动的时候显示配置网络等待60s的字眼。。 并且启动成功后依然网络没有配置成功。 另外有什么办法让启动屏幕上的字写入文件？就是启动的时候有一串“。。。。。。。”的时候，你按上下键可以
<sevk> ─> 切换到字符界面，此时那个字符见面上的信息如何写入文件？ 还有就是ubuntu启动的时候要启动好些服务， …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • inode客户端用户如何在linux下上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449128 我校园网使用inode上网，请看附件，请问，如何在linux系统中，实现上网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-09-19 17:05
<Guest23773> 终于用irssi登陆上irc了
<gebjgd> alvin_rx1: 看看這牙醫的助手
<Guest23773> 在irssi上我改怎么登陆我曾经盛情过的昵称和密码
<gebjgd> alvin_rx1: http://www.dr-zellerhoff.de/Team_files/DSC_0015.jpg
 * Guest23773 
<Meowoo> 谁帮我看看 http://bgmrpc.hostingsiteforfree.com/testRPC.html 不用代理,能不能正常
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ BGMRPC Web Demo
<Meowoo> 如果不正常会出现 can't connected to host
<Meowoo> 网页本身能访问
<Meowoo> 谁帮我看看额
<GODDOG> zhe
<Meowoo> 谁帮我看看 http://bgmrpc.hostingsiteforfree.com/testRPC.html 不用代理,能不能正常
<GODDOG> 看不到
<Meowoo> 网页本身能访问,不正常左边框会出现 can't connected to host ,这是用 websocket 的
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 你试试在say后面输文字和按回车
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 你不翻墙不会出现 can't connected to host 这个?
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 其实 我时把密码王姬了
<Meowoo> 和密码有啥关系?
<GODDOG> 哦
<Meowoo> .........................
<GODDOG> say test
<Meowoo> 我和你是猫和狗讲
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 好吧 我并不是很熟练
<Meowoo> GODDOG,  不用代理上 http://bgmrpc.hostingsiteforfree.com/testRPC.html ,看看左框有没有 "can't connected to host" 输出
<Meowoo> 如果没有这个提示,在网页里 "say:"后的输入框输入文字,然后按回车
<GODDOG> Meowoo: NO
<Meowoo> No是啥意思
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 没有 
<Meowoo> 是不帮,还是没有 can't connected to host 的错误
<Meowoo> 在 Say: 后输入框输入文字,按回车看看
<GODDOG> Meowoo:  在say 后输入后出现 say running
<Meowoo> 按回车了吗
<Meowoo> 按回车了吗
<Meowoo> 按回车了吗
<GODDGO> Meowoo: 我改ID了
<GODDGO> Meowoo: 按了
<Misaka_Mik> 抱歉，问一下vsftpd这东西怎么开启？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • oppo find5什么时候有适配啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449129 我在oppo论坛上看到有人刷了Ubuntu，但是我想找Ubuntu官方的ROM，那个也是，但是总觉得不权威，请问Ubuntu什么时候适配FIND，在哪里下载呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Find5 — 2013-09-19 17:15
<Meowoo> GODDGO, 是输入 aaa么
<GODDGO> Meowoo: 我输入的EE
<GODDGO> 每次输入会出现新的 say running
<Meowoo> 这个没问题
<Meowoo> 看右边框
<GODDOG> Meowoo:  问你个问题
<Meowoo> 啥
<Meowoo> 问额
<GODDOG> 关于IRC昵称的 只要这个昵称 没有登陆 我就能用咯
<Meowoo> 是的
<Meowoo> 你在那网页看到我说的话么
<Meowoo> 我想确定一下,是不是只有我不用代理不能连
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 厄 这不是
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 你说我如何操作把
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 你应该没连上吧
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 我对一做的东西 不是很明白
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 应该是的
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 那网页有 closed 的提示么?
<Meowoo> 没有 can't connected to host, 有 closed 么
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 哦 有的
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 不是
<Meowoo> 那是被server关了
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 是paths runing
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 后面有 close
<Meowoo> 下面有 closed 么?
<Meowoo> 刷新一下
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 自动出现
<Meowoo> 如果还是 closed 的话,我就不打扰你了
<Meowoo> 这是server关了你的链接
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 其实我不是很明白
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 我用谷歌浏览器
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何隐藏ip http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449131 在论坛发帖，如何隐藏自己的ip啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-09-19 17:34
<Meowoo> 这是网页用 websocket 连我的server
<GODDOG> 和你说的 can't connected to host 相同了
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 那个不同, can't connected to host 这个是直接不能连. closed是连上后被server关了
<Meowoo> 你刷新一下,再连一下,看看是否还是 closed
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 是的
<Meowoo> 还是一样 closed?
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 嗯
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 谢谢你了
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 如果你能告诉我如何发图片 我会给你截图
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 你有firefox么?
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 我知道什么问题了
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 其实是 can't connected to host.  chrome和firefox的websocket的实现不一样, chrome的websocket没有onerror的event, 只有 onclose的event
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 不用麻烦了
<Meowoo> 我知道问题了
<Meowoo> gfw也太变态了,不封 ip封端口
<GODDOG> Meowoo: o
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubantu 12.04 编译linux2.6.26内核 完成后开机一直紫屏。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449132 最近上课要用ubantu 并且还要编译2.6.26内核，可是我编译完，重启时选择2.6.26内核之后总是紫屏，一直进不去系统，这是什么问题，搞了大半天也不明白，希望大家能帮一下，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yushu
<^k^> ─> wai — 2013-09-19 17:41
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 我有firefox
<Meowoo> 不用麻烦了
<Meowoo> chrome出现的 closed,在firefox出现的就是 can't connected to host
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 但是我是在不知道如何使用irssi 翻看连天纪录
<Meowoo> 两服务器的 javascript 的 websocket的实现有差异
<Meowoo> 我用的是 xchat
<Meowoo> 这里很多人用 irssi
<Meowoo> 两浏览器的 javascript 的 websocket的实现有差异
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 哦
<GODDOG> 在Mac键盘上没有alt我如何切换频道？
<Meowoo> 应该有替代键的吧
<Meowoo> gfw封了 openshift 的 8000端口是啥用意?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问primusrun使什么东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449133 我知道optirun是什么，但是我发现primusrun也和opriturn有同样的效果，而且效果比opriturn好。primusrun是什么东西啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-09-19 17:46
<Meowoo> 他又不封 openshift, 80,443,22,23,端口都没问题,就是8000端口不行
<Meowoo> 难道不让用 websocket? websocket 有那么危险吗?
<GODDOG> 找不到啊
<Meowoo> 好像名字不一样而已吧
<Meowoo> meta键?
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 我在寻找下
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 这东西真是太难用了
<Meowoo> 我不懂,别听我的,imac 我连见都没见过
<GODDOG> 先不弄了 以后这个名字会在一段时间能无密码运行
<GODDOG> 去看新生晚会
<void1> mac怎么会没有alt键
<void1> alt option
<Meowoo> 谁英文好的
<Meowoo> Your account was restored. Remove all old and no longer used scripts. Your account was disabled because you have vulnerable scripts under your account.
<Meowoo> 这个啥意思
<Meowoo> 是说我的 php script运行太占时间? vulnerable?
<Meowoo> 我的php脚本易受攻击?
<Meowoo> 我自己写的,我自己都看不懂了
<nno0o> 是说系统有一个病毒扫描还是啥的？
<nno0o> 真高级
<nno0o> Ubuntu 有什么平台可以在线制作appliance的吗
<nno0o> 诸如虚拟机镜像
<nno0o> 即下即用的
<Meowoo> nno0o, 啥意思? 线上编译么?
<nno0o> 和susestudio一样的
<pocoyo`> c
<Meowoo> knownbad, 还在么,和老婆云语完了么
<Meowoo> knownbad, 还在么,和老婆云雨完了么
<Meowoo> "抱歉因我的脚本对你的服务造成影响" 英语是 "Sorry for my script had an impact on your service." 酱紫翻译么
<Meowoo> google翻译的结果
<latticece> 還是白天熱鬧啊
<dfceaef> abc_: hi
<abc_> dfceaef,. hello
<Meowoo> 这是怎么了
<Meowoo> ssh vpn 都抽风
<latticece> Meowoo: vpn 抽風？
<Meowoo> 对额
<Meowoo> 连上都上不了网
<latticece> Meowoo: 建議你自己買個vps，自己搭建vpn服務器
<latticece> Meowoo: 這是我的服務器測試帳號
<Meowoo> 额
<latticece> Meowoo: ip 199.114.240.78 username:others：pwd:thinkpad
<latticece> Meowoo: 你試一下
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额
<latticece> Meowoo: 你不是翻牆新手吧？
<Meowoo> 我还在用线上代理
<Meowoo> 连不上
<latticece> Meowoo: 你有沒有配置鏈接方式/
<latticece> Meowoo: windows 還是linux？
<Meowoo> pptp额
<Meowoo> linux
<Meowoo> 域名大概要多久才能生效额
<freeflying> iMadper, 没出去过节啊
<Meowoo> 连上 vpnbook 居然能irc不掉
<Meowoo> 连上 vpnbook 后就不能连irc了,但是irc先上,再上 vpnbook , irc 不断线额. freeflying 这是什么回事
<freeflying> Meowoo, 不懂
<Meowoo> 连接vpnbook这个vpn就只能上80,443端口,就是说只能上网,连ssh都不能连的. irc好像是连8001的
<Meowoo> 但是irc在线的情况,连了vpnbook,irc却不断
<Meowoo> 这好奇怪额
<Meowoo> 貌似这情况, irc不通过 vpnbook
<Meowoo> 应该说,连接vpn后,之前的连接貌似都不断,还保持
<Meowoo> 但ssh通道会断额
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：自由恋爱 一户人家正在闹新房，大家要新郎新娘谈谈是怎样相识而结婚的。新娘含羞他说：“我俩是自由恋爱。”新郎连忙补充说：“不错，是自由恋爱，我把十多年来的积蓄全交给了你母亲，才使你得到了自由。”
<Meowoo> 没一个vpn 能连的
<latticece> Meowoo: 那原因就可能在你那邊
<Meowoo> 不知道
<Meowoo> 白天还可以
<jusss> 中秋
<jusss> 今天
<latticece> jusss: 很少有在家過的中秋，這些年
<Meowoo> 中秋 vpn就不能上了?
<jusss> latticece: 嗯，一直在学校过的
<Meowoo> 脸上 vpn 了
<Meowoo> 在等 irc 什么时候掉
<latticece> jusss: 有沒有妹子陪你過？:-)
<jusss> 谁给ssh翻墙用用？ vpn也行
<Meowoo> vpn 又掉了
<jusss> latticece: 没有
<Meowoo> jusss, cjb.net
<Meowoo> jusss, cjb.net - ssh
<jusss> latticece: 长得比较丑，没妹子
<jusss> Meowoo: 我试试，
<Meowoo> jusss, vpn - vpnbook.net
<Meowoo> vpnbook 是前几天一个人介绍的
<latticece> jusss: ip 199.114.240.78 username:others：pwd:thinkpad
<Meowoo> 就是只能上网,其他都不能做
<latticece> juss:自己做的vpn服務器，速度很快，隨便用
<jusss> latticece: 太谢谢了
<Meowoo> jusss, 错了, vpn 是 u是
<Meowoo> jusss, 错了, vpn 是 us1.vpnbook.com (不是 net)
<jusss> Meowoo: 。。。
<Meowoo> 我说的那个只能上网页,不能做其他的,连 ssh都不让
<Meowoo> http://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn
<Meowoo> 这里有用户密码
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ Free VPN Accounts • 100% Free PPTP and OpenVPN Service
<Meowoo> 不过那个网站很变态,你要他的vpn翻墙,你得先翻墙去官网找 用户 密码
<latticece> jusss: 你連上沒有？系統默認創建的vpn鏈接要配置一下
<jusss> latticece: 正在连
<latticece> jusss: 我用別人的電腦手機平板給他們設置都能連上，他們自己設置的卻連不上，一直讓我很奇怪
<jusss> latticece: 我这显示正在连接
<Meowoo> 那么久了,就是不能连了
<Meowoo> 重连
<Meowoo> 能连很快的
<jusss> latticece: 连接失败
<Meowoo> 连多几次就好
<latticece> jusss: 你是什麼系統？提示什麼？
<jusss> latticece: 错误代码 800
<jusss> latticece: win7
<latticece> jusss: 屬性-->安全--->勾選第二個複選框
<jusss> latticece: 嗯
<jusss_> latticece: 连上了
<jusss_> latticece: 太谢谢了，终于上我的twitter了
<Spectrum> latticece, 我是 Meowoo ,刚我是不是掉线了
<Spectrum> 没
<Spectrum> 没掉
<Spectrum> 我的鬼还在呢
<Spectrum> Meowoo, 去死
<Meowoo> 我的鬼死了
<jusss_> Meowoo: 你有twitter没
<jusss_> latticece: 你是买了vps自己设置的？
<latticece> jusss_: 是的
<lucky3> jusss_: 我有
<jusss_> latticece: 我也一直想买vps自己设置，可是一直没行动。。。两年前就想这么干了。。。
<jusss_> lucky3: 把你的twitter说出来，我fo下
<lucky3> jusss_: lucky_jqc
<jusss_> lucky3: 哦
<lucky3> jusss_: 中秋节快乐
<jusss_> lucky3: 嗯
<jusss_> lucky3: 你们放了几天假
<lucky3> jusss_: 3
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋渣
<jusss_> lucky3: 我们是一天
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez: 想吃螃蟹!
<lucky3> jusss_: 你是学生吗
<lucky3> iMadper: hi
<jusss_> lucky3: 马上就不是了
<lucky3> jusss_: 你大四啦？
<jusss_> lucky3: 专科，大三
<jusss_> “忘記幫主還在的時候 iTunes 是不是會一大早逼着用戶在 iPhone 上按54次下一頁才讓同意協議的了”
<jusss_> gfrog: 你也离开红帽了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求帮助 12.04 LTS 进入单用户模式后无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449134 （修改过GRUB后 再修改 提示GRUB有程序在使用） 尝试过网上修改GRUB的方法 无效 目前怀疑是 GRUB仍在使用中导致无法关机 电脑长按关机键 也无效 希望各位帮帮忙 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Justpeace — 2013-09-19 20:07
<jusss_> tx收购了搜狗？
<jusss_> 有没有人呀
<jusss_> 怎么就我一个人在说话，感觉跟闹鬼了似的
<chenchacha> 正常的
<jusss_> 前小辈君 是在这里吗？
<jusss_> 求交往
<freeflying> roylez, MS那35k不去了啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋没找个妹纸去赏月？
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，后来又说38，还是不去
<adam8157> freeflying: 雾锁京城
<freeflying> adam8157, s/妹纸/基友
<adam8157> freeflying: 擦擦
<freeflying> roylez, 我去吧
<roylez> freeflying: 丫技术不行
<freeflying> roylez, 擦
<adam8157> roylez: 米国维持QE啊, 唯恐天下不乱
<freeflying> roylez, 我得找份上海的工作
<adam8157> freeflying: 为啥?
<roylez> freeflying: 给我永久帽子，我给你介绍
<freeflying> adam8157, 去上海才能买房啊，北京我不能买房
<freeflying> roylez,  你丫先找个女人，然后给你
<adam8157> freeflying: 你在上海不是有房么... 北京也有房啊你
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，那免了
<jusss_> Achilles Kars ‏@JaHIY 9月15日 「有个少年，他爹给他最吊的机器人，给他一个三无一个傲娇一个御姐仨后宫，给他渚熏加持俩基友，然后这个少年对他爹说“我恨你”。这就是中二病无药医。」
<adam8157> jusss_: 这是说的谁
<freeflying> adam8157, 上海没啊
<jusss_> adam8157: eva呀。。。
<adam8157> jusss_: 没看过
<jusss_> adam8157: 。。。你竟然没看过eva...
<freeflying> 周末去哪玩呢
<freeflying> NND
<jusss_> roylez: 你看过eva没
<freeflying> 还是回北京？
<freeflying> jusss_, 蛋蛋只搞基，不看动漫
<jusss_> freeflying: ....他看龙珠的好像。。。
<jusss_> freeflying: 里面各种肌肉男
<lucky3> test
<^k^> lucky3:点点点.  20:45 
<roylez> jusss_: 不知所谓的垃圾片
<freeflying> roylez, 跟你看的acfun一样
<jusss_> freeflying: 你twi上发的怎么字都是乱码。。。还是本来就是乱码。。。
<roylez> freeflying: 连acfun都不如
<freeflying> jusss_, 那里乱码？
<freeflying> jusss_,尼玛那是日语好伐
<jusss_> freeflying: 难道是日文？ 下忍改扎
<jusss_> freeflying: 你竟然会日文。。。那看片不用翻译了，
<jusss_> p姐的推上总是各种地方，难道他是专业旅游的？
<freeflying> jusss_, 毛，我那里会日语
<jusss_> freeflying: 你在日本现在？
<freeflying> roylez, 尼玛晚上吃面，伙计问我一堆，我啥也不懂
<freeflying> roylez, 最后烦了，就说你丫随便
<freeflying> jusss_, 霓虹啊
<jusss_> freeflying: 真好，可以见到穿衣服的日本人了
<freeflying> jusss_, 靠
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐出来聊天啊
<jusss_> roylez: 你换手机吗？ 据说5儿子出来了
<jusss_> 我也想换手机了
<jusss_> 前段时间，考完试那天，出来手一滑把手机摔了，屏幕出了好几条裂纹
<jusss_> 进击的饭团 ‏@maplebeats 私密账号 9月13日 上午因为我手贱把导致的一个模块不可用近半小时，邮件检讨之。下午爆了一个微博漏洞，测了半天。晚上又有人去把管家的大量机器上服务的启动脚本全删了，至今没有查出来是谁干的。 #这日子没法过了
<jusss_> 贝萌斯坦 ‏@glimho 9月13日 @抽风手戴老湿 今天律所里来了一位男士，离婚案件，女方有第三者。男士强调，财产可以少要但孩子抚养权要到手。我们提醒他，DNA鉴定孩子非亲生啊！男士斩钉截铁说和女儿感情很深。不用微博的中老年女律师眼泪花花齐夸好爸爸，我和另一个用微博的哥们儿却同时给了那位父亲一个我懂你的眼神
<wpah> 都在赏月呀，哈哈
<imtxc> 赏毛儿月，啥都看不见
<jusss_> maplebeat把他女王都爆出来了
<jusss_> 擦，我的女王在哪里还不知道呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 小点声，乐乐和蛋蛋在搞基呢
<jusss_> 记得前几天刚在论坛看到了他那狗血的A和B的故事
<imtxc> freeflying: 偷偷围观
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神
<freeflying> imtxc, 神正在跟他们3p呢
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃为什么没参加
<freeflying> imtxc, 我只对妹纸有兴趣
<wpah> 哈哈哈
<jusss_> test
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  21:35 
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 累死了
<lucky3> iMadper: 做饭累的？
<iMadper> lucky3: 出去看电影来的
<iMadper> lucky3: 你在哪儿? 徐州吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你参加刚才的 4p 了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么东西? 刚进家门, 不知道
<lucky3> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: douban好
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然了
<lucky3> iMadper: 中秋节看电影有啥说法不，今天有个哥们叫我去看电影，我在想怎么就是男的呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道乃约到豆瓣妹子了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 太容易约了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得文艺
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你才文艺, 你们全家都文艺
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<lucky3> iMadper: 你和那妹子现在进行的怎么样了
<iMadper> lucky3: 换个话题
<imtxc> 没耳机没耳机
<lucky3> iMadper: 听说你在上学期间就是自己做饭吃的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我大学上铺结婚，又损失了我的钱
<iMadper> lucky3: 谁说的? 最多煮面, 打火锅
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<lucky3> iMadper: 好像你自己说的
<imtxc> iMadper: 惨啊，花了钱连顿饭都吃不上
<lucky3> imtxc: 你上铺是男的还是女的
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你请我吧, 花钱了, 还能吃饭
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> 是不是很赚? imtxc 
<imtxc> 我的耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: http://photo.weibo.com/1847127341/wbphotos/large/mid/3624356993009951/pid/6e18ed2djw1e8s4qt74c8j20da0hs40z
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<iGoogle> iMadper: momo
<iGoogle> 给你取一个好听的名字吧
<iMadper> iGoogle: 反momo
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不要...
<iGoogle> 叫你。。。好吧
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<iGoogle> 不顺口嘛。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iGoogle> 没名字
<imtxc> 神出现了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你有好玩的没
<imtxc> 没啊
<iGoogle> 你最近调戏妹子了？
<iGoogle> 哈皮，坏蛋
<imtxc> 没呀
<imtxc> 我最近最老实了
<iGoogle> kingdom-rush-v1.1-cn.swf 不能存盘，谁会搞
<latticece> imtxc: 也就是說你以前都不太老實？
<iMadper> latticece: 哈哈哈, 你说 imtxc 呀?! 以前经常被扫黄抓走拘留15天的
<jusss_> maplebeats: 擦，你爆你女王的照了
<imtxc> iMadper: 别乱说
<jusss_> maplebeats: 从哪个图里爆到的女王，我也去刷
<jackness_> 我也要看女王照片
<latticece> maplebeats: 羞澀的嚇跑了？
<latticece> 請教各位一個問題，老外聊天的時候 XD等等這些都是什麼意思？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡驱动装不上，求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449137 我的是ubuntukyin，32位的，笔记本是gateway nv47h95c,i3-2350，gt540m，2G的内存，但显卡驱动是CPU的集显，在英伟达官网下载了GT540的第一个和第二个驱动都装不了，显示the nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system.this driver is incompatible with the
<^k^> ─> nvidia driver,and must be disabled before proceeding.please consult the nvidia driver readme and your linuxdistribution's documentation for …
<knownbad> latticece: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emoticons
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: List of emoticons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss_> latticece: 表情符号吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python视频教程来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449138 有两套关于Python的视频，一个是Alex Li的，一个是智普教育出的Python视频教程，Alex Li的视频教程适合入门，智普教育的视频教程更为全面。 播放地址： http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/28 http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/29 爱酷学习网（http://www.icoolxue.com，
<^k^> ─> PS：爱酷学习网是一个提供在线观看各类高清视频教程的网站），同时也提供了原版高清视频下载。 爱酷 …
<Misaka_Mik> 只有xserver可不可以运行图形程序？xbmc测试过了，chrome行不？
<Misaka_Mik> 测试一下去
<jiero> 谁知道有真正的”什么值得卖“而不是”什么降价了“？
<Misaka_Mik> cannot open display
<mayli> smzdm
<jiero> mayli: 那里是”什么降价了“
<mayli> jiero: 伪站
<mayli> http://www.smzdm.com/
<jiero> mayli: ？
<^k^> mayli ... ⇪ 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券
<jiero> mayli: 我就是说这个网站，给我的感觉是什么降价了，而不是什么值得买
<jiero> mayli: 那些价格基本无变化的，就不会出现。
<mayli> jiero: 应该是降价=值得买？
<jiero> mayli: ？为啥。
<mayli> jiero: 不知道
<mayli> jiero: 好久没上这个网站了
<mayli> 海淘特价 都买不起
<jiero>  mayli 在美国很多类似的网站。
<jiero> coupon 。 bargain。。。
<jiero> 美国有 ebay
<mayli> jiero: 明显没有淘宝便宜
<jiero> mayli: ebay买什么不如淘宝便宜？
<mayli> jiero: 各种吧
<jiero> mayli: 。。。我没见过
<mayli> jiero: 比如买教科书
<jiero> mayli: ebay上不买商家的
<mayli> jiero: 无论怎么买都贵的要死
<jiero> mayli: 教科书有专门卖教科书的网站。
<mayli> jiero: 在这租一本60$,在国内影音版新书才50
<jiero> mayli: 带着便携式扫描仪进去。
<jiero> mayli: 租还要钱？
<jiero> 影音版新书那是什么？
<mayli> jiero: 影印版
<jiero> 没见过
<mayli> jiero: 高教 出的一系列廉价版书
<jiero> 我大学课本那种印刷质量，在中国我完全没见过。
<mayli> jiero: 我去上课去了
<jiero> mayli: 今天好不容易买了本2手的原价128的书，还是不如我售价 $90的课本好。
<jiero> ï¿¥128 < $90
<mayli> jiero: 各种买不起
<jiero> mayli: 不买呗。
<jiero> mayli: 图书馆总会有4本
<jiero> mayli: 一学期能看2周
<GODDOG> 我把密码忘记了 怎么办啊？
<jiero> GODDOG: 砸破脑袋
<GODDOG> jiero: 都比
<jiero> GODDOG: 我以前的做法，用移动硬盘系统复制出数据，重装。
<jiero> GODDOG: 简单，能让你忘记的，说明很久没用，或者根本没用过。
<GODDOG> jiero: 哦 不是啊 我的意思我把欢乐irc的客户端
<GODDOG> jiero: 现在我这个昵称 没有密码 ＃＃java房间进不去了
<mayli_a> 那就再注册个呗
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 不想改昵称了  但是你懂的
<jiero> GODDOG: 。直接去 #freenode 找 admin要密码。
<jiero> GODDOG: 会在确认后向你注册邮箱发的
<GODDOG> jiero: 哦
<mayli_a> 昵称很重要么？
<GODDOG> jiero: 英文通话？
<jiero> GODDOG: 嗯。
<GODDOG> jiero: 好吧
<GODDOG> 中秋大家都在做什么？
<mayli_a> 上课
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 什么棵
<mayli_a> 算法
<jiero> iMadper:  Grace Valhalla - wire http://www.jamendo.com/en/list/a4282/wire
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Jamendo - Wire by Grace Valhalla
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 高端大气
<jiero> mayli_a 孩子，睡吧，睡吧。
<jiero> mayli_a: 你见没见过兴奋思考就会打哈欠的人？
<mayli_a> 没有
<jiero> mayli_a: 也是，那种怪人我也只见到自己一个。
<mayli_a> 这课上到12:50
<jiero> 12.50 不算晚。15.00也是正常午餐时间。
<mayli_a> 每次搞的我都不知道怎么吃饭
<jiero> http://gracevalhalla.tumblr.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Grace Valhalla
<mayli_a> 下午也是，1730上课
<jiero> mayli_a: 。。。吃有那么重要么。
<mayli_a> 不吃饭会饿
<jiero> mayli_a: 随身带着一块烤牛肉，去微波炉加热，吃掉。
<mayli_a> 你以为这是 minecraft?
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 对minecraft没理解
<jiero> mayli_a:  你们学校不照顾亚洲饥饿却抠门的学生，提供吃饭的地方？
<mayli_a> mc就是随身带着牛肉，饿了就吃
<jiero> mayli_a: 那么直接从冰箱里拿牛奶，带着速溶可可和面包奶酪。。。
<mayli_a> 问题不在吃，在于没有牛肉
<mayli_a> 随身背着牛奶么？
<jiero> mayli_a: 哦。学校不提供冰箱和牛奶啊。
<mayli_a> 没有啊。。。
<jiero> mayli_a: 没牛肉，你就买羊肉呗。。。
<mayli_a> 这。。。
<mayli_a> 随身带肉不方便
<jiero> mayli_a: ？
<jiero> mayli_a 你没有餐盒？
<jiero> 一个方块的都行
<mayli_a> 有，但是，感觉怪怪的
<mayli_a> 我一般是吃过了再去
<jiero> 。。。你太正统了。
<mayli_a> 好吧
<mayli_a> 如何制作烤牛肉？
<jiero> 厉害的法国作曲家 grace valhalla 还是美女呃。
<jiero> mayli_a: 微波炉。
<mayli_a> 以做熟为目标？
<jiero> mayli_a: 浸泡一点糖酱油和准备烧烤调料。
<jiero> mayli_a: 以烤的表面干，里面湿为目的。
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.rei.com/product/858421/new-balance-1080v2-road-running-shoes-mens-2012-closeout;jsessionid=vGrse-vPqb3iIQXKDQt8C79h?siteId=cjIsd2x-it3792&URL=http://www.rei.com/product/858421/new-balance-1080v2-road-running-shoes-mens-2012-closeout&PID=6146868&AID=10547273&cm_mmc=aff_cj-_-6146868-_-10547273
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: New Balance 1080V2 Road-Running Shoes - Men's - 2012 Closeout - Free Shipping at REI-OUTLET.com
<mayli_a> 不好吃
<jiero> mayli_a: 900w的微波炉大约5分钟。
<adam8157> freeflying: 52刀 NB1080
<jiero> mayli_a: 无脑。
<jiero> mayli_a: 哪有一成不变的菜谱和口味
<mayli_a> 有
<mayli_a> 我去调查一下，手头有几块猪排
<jiero> mayli_a: 所以称之为无脑
 * jiero 不知道什么是猪排。
<mayli_a> 猪肉排
<mayli_a> 猪肉
<jiero> mayli_a 那东西不是黑猪肉不放血么，腥臭难处理？
<jiero> 黑毛猪。
<mayli_a> 我感觉还可以，感觉没啥问题
<jiero> mayli_a: 那就不是那种猪。
<jiero> mayli_a: 猪肉饺子+番茄酱
<jiero> 番茄酱烤猪排
<happyaron> android机就是个刷机命啊
<happyaron> 刷对了就会好点
<jiero> 。
<jiero> happyaron: 刷成 wp8呗。
<happyaron> jiero: 刷不了，没rom啊
<jiero> 。。。我竟然躺在椅子上睡着了。。。
<jiero> 晕。。。睡去。。。
<jiero> 好久没到12点了。
<jiero> happyaron: 你不是苹果么。
<jackness_> 爱酷学习网太好了 终于有系统的视频可以学习了
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，但是可以刷别的手机么。。。
 * adam8157 买来快一年了 没刷过机
 * jiero 刷了很多次手机了，但没刷过 android
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈竟然也不睡
<jiero> 啊看着周围手机都平均4.5寸了。
<adam8157> jiero: 还没俯卧撑呢, 刚看了个电影, 心绪被压抑的还没平复
<adam8157> jiero: happyaron ee过来北京忘了给他拍照了 =,=
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 连拍照都能忘，看来只能等我去长沙再照了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 带上我
<jiero> adam8157: 只能是合影忘了，他照片网上流传甚久
<happyaron> adam8157: 我估计有公差
<happyaron> adam8157: 你有么。。。
<adam8157> 小e说话蛮正常的, 打字倒是语法奇怪
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有...
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 准备申请去sh开个会, 见见上海的仙儿
<happyaron> adam8157: 去吧
<mayli_a> 高端
<alvin_rx1> 好高端
<alvin_rxg> /msg nickserv identify alvin_rxg
<Laxtiz> alvin_rxg: 骚年,你的密码测漏了
<alvin_rxg> Laxtiz: 是嘛？大神？
 * Laxtiz 假装没看见
<mayli_a> 侧漏了
<mayli_a> 而且，规则侧漏了
<GODDOG> 早
<mayli_a> 早毛
<Laxtiz> mayli_a: 凌晨 0点15分 不早么
<mayli_a> 应该是晚
<GODDOG> hello everyone
<mayli_a> hello god
<GODDOG> mayli_a:  我现在用irssi登陆 但是没办法上下翻页
<Laxtiz> 洗洗睡了
<alvin_rxg> GODDOG: pageUp, pageDown ?
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 没有那个键
<mayli_a> 你在逗我
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg:  我也不知道如何用alt键
<mayli_a> 手机？
<GODDOG> mayli_a: MAC
<alvin_rxg> mac 有……
<mayli_a> 需要shift-pgup
<mayli_a> 可以在term里改回来
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 没看见pgup
<mayli_a> 你那是啥mac?
<alvin_rxg> GODDOG: 给张键盘的照片，让大家帮你找找
<GODDOG> mayli_a: mpb
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 谢谢解决了 alt键的问题了
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 我查下
<mayli_a> 自己映射吧， \033[5~
<mayli_a> \033[6~
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 啊  
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 这个意思是我输入的时候这串字符自动就会产生效果了？
<GODDOG> \033[5~
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<GODDOG> 我幼稚了
<mayli_a> esc
<mayli_a> 033是esc
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 这样的
<mayli_a> 你这mac用户真水
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 不
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 你应该说OSX用户
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 我身边一帮 MAC的windows用户
<GODDOG> 
<mayli_a> 不理解mac的默认pageup的功能
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 同不理解
<mayli_a> 所以我一般拿mac先改一下这个
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 改什么？
<mayli_a> 改这俩键的key seq
<alvin_rxg> 不用吧？
<knownbad> A quicker page down and page up! This is especially faster on portables and the new wireless iMac keyboard where you have to press "Function - down arrow" or "Function - up arrow" as a page down/page up. It works in a lot of applications, as long as you are not currently in a text box (it doesn't work in Pages for that reason). I tried it in Mail, Safari, Firefox and Camino and it was all fine. To go down, you can simply hit "Space Bar" and y
<knownbad> 随便搜下。
<mayli_a> 每天游走在pc和mac，所以尽量改成一套比较好，不然恩错了就苦了
<mayli_a> 想象一下mac screen嵌套一个pc screen,就知道摁错了就悲剧了
<\\dev\null> test
<^k^> \\dev\null:点点点.  01:21 
<GODDOG_> 还有没睡的人嘛
<fdb713_> 汪
<GODDOG_> fdb713_: 在做什么？
<GODDOG_> 上面的消息是什么意思？
<GODDOG> 深夜无聊啊
 * GODDOG 
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: me
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 经过不懈的努力我终于初步使用irssi了
<GODDOG> 伤心不已啊
<latticece> GODDOG: 你失戀了？
<GODDOG> latticece:  还没有妹子呢
<GODDOG> 拿来的的失恋这一说
<latticece> latticece: 據我所知，男生傷心一般是失戀 :-)
<GODDOG> latticece: 是在睡不着了 不知道干什么了
<GODDOG> 还有一个国际友人在吐糟我的昵称
<latticece> GODDOG: 每個人都愛上帝和狗吧？老外不是很喜歡狗嗎？
<latticece> GODDOG: 你是學生，白天睡多了，所以晚上睡不着？
<GODDOG> latticece: 谁知道了 而且我也不知道swayf是什么
<GODDOG> latticece: 也不是 放假放的
<GODDOG> 正常的时候11点就睡了
<GODDOG> 寝室里没有人 也不想睡 于是闲的想从xchat
<GODDOG> latticece: 转为irssi 就弄了半天
<latticece> 嗯，你是本科生還是研究生？我也準備用irssi
<latticece> 馬上我就轉irssi，對我有啥忠告沒有？
<GODDOG> latticece: 大二了 今天被叫了学长才发现学妹真的不错
<GODDOG> latticece: irssi挺好的 在终端下方便快捷
<latticece> GODDOG: 我大四了，老學長了
<GODDOG> latticece: 但是在Mac的终端下 就要把option键作为mate勾选
<GODDOG> latticece: 好吧 
<GODDOG> latticece: 其实今天是老乡会 我一直久的对同乡的学妹下手有点不道德
<latticece> GODDOG: 最好不要對學妹下手，最後很難走到一起，所以確實有點不道德
<knownbad> 都是一些满口仁义的家伙。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 出手没？
<GODDOG> knownbad: 正解
<latticece> GODDOG: 我從來沒對學妹下手過，還算滿嘴仁義嗎？
<latticece> knownbad: 連想都沒想過
<knownbad> 老婆的回答最正点。   你怎么知道女的没期待你下手呢？
<GODDOG> latticece: 不会使学姐？
<knownbad> 连禽兽都不如的比喻听过没？
<latticece> knownbad: 我女朋友是同班同學
<GODDOG> latticece: 专业的
<latticece> knownbad: :-)，你說的對
<knownbad> 那又如何？   只要不是强迫的就行。   再说有时不也不一定是拒绝。
<latticece> GODDOG: 恩，專業的
<GODDOG> latticece: 我们班38个人 8个女生 如何破
<latticece> knownbad: 關鍵最後很難結婚
<latticece> GODDOG: 你那個學校，那個系？
<knownbad> 起码给双方个选择加上经验。
<latticece> GODDOG: 清華物理系？
<GODDOG> latticece: 杭电 电子学院
<knownbad> 要不谁生下来就会泡美眉？
<GODDOG> 清华的货 
<GODDOG> latticece: 清华的货性趋向都不正常
<latticece> knownbad: 也是，你比叫開放
<latticece> GODDOG: 航電的程序設計可是強的很啊
<knownbad> 不以结婚为目的得交往是耍流氓，但以结婚为目的得交往其实是个交易。
<latticece> knownbad: 恩，所以我和我女朋友能否修成正果，我決定隨緣
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 人家明天要早起，不方便
<GODDOG> latticece: 这种东西和我没太大关系
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 妈的，每次都计划这么久然后破功。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不过不是直接说她不想去。。
<GODDOG> latticece: 我去年在看技术的书 今年觉定看好课本就好了
<knownbad> 下次就撞门找她喝咖啡。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 在实验室被坑了一下。本来想早点回来，然后说下午去……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 咖啡算了。她几乎不喝的
<latticece> GODDOG: 我大學四年幾乎沒看過課本
<knownbad> 嗯，别放弃但也别烦了人家。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 知道。。
<knownbad> 有越南河粉吗？
<latticece> GODDOG: 不過我成績不好，只能保證自己不掛科
<GODDOG> latticece: 我是生活所迫
<latticece> GODDOG: 生活所迫？此話怎講？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我没有
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这里到处是越南河粉。  是个大本营。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 河粉 + 牛肉 + 香菜 ……
<GODDOG> latticece: 怎么说呢 不能贪玩 也要想想家里人了 好好刷GPA出国学习几年回来做个老湿
<GODDOG> ；
<GODDOG> irssi 说实话比较难用
<latticece> GODDOG: 本來我也是這麼想的，不過遇到一個變態的輔導員，所以就沒打算刷GPA 考GRE了
<latticece> GODDOG: 物理系找了一個醫學系的當輔導員
<mayli_a> GODDOG: 为啥不用mac irc的客户端？
<GODDOG> latticece: 你牛
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 有没想过用食物来诱惑她？
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 我比较懒 不喜欢碰鼠标 这是真的
<alvin_rxg> >.< 好难的说
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 可以安排下午去看电影，看完了一起去吃饭
<GODDOG> mayli_a: 不过 irssi又自己的优势就是方便 可以悬浮窗
<latticece> GODDOG: 不過物理系考研生，然後再出國也很方便，還是有希望的
<GODDOG> 但是不好的一点就是终端中的信息不能连接到通知中心去 搜一就没有提示了
<knownbad> 要能看电影再吃饭就行了。   前女友就这么走出来的。
<GODDOG> latticece: 嗯 不过都要努力了  我是开学第一天开始泡在图书馆了 学生活动也是退了不少
<GODDOG> latticece: 总之 生活的压力还是很大的
<latticece> GODDOG: 不過學習的越深就會越迷茫，沒有章法，我和你一樣，沒有參加過任何活動，沒有擔任過任何職務
<Pornman> 中秋快乐？
<GODDOG> Pornman: 同乐
<porNmaN> GODDOG: 有月饼吃？
<GODDOG> irssi 有bug啊 
<GODDOG> 不能输入超过一行
<porNmaN> 额，这个不是bug
<GODDOG> porNmaN: 今天学妹给过了 哈哈哈
<GODDOG> porNmaN: 不算吗？
<porNmaN> irc就不推荐多行
<GODDOG> porNmaN: 哦 也是
<porNmaN> 切忌刷屏
<u1304-61>  看來我也用了irssi
<GODDOG> porNmaN: 嗯  还有就是看不见图片
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我是latticece
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 哦？ 注册一个昵称把 会方便很多
<porNmaN> irssi也可以看图。。
<GODDOG> porNmaN: 哦？ 求教程
<u1304-61> porNmaN: IRC可以發圖嗎？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/zJI2L
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: u1304-61 链接呗
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<GODDOG> 哦 好吧 原来用xchat的时候直接显示出来现在要用浏览器了
<\\dev\null> alvin_rxg: windows党？
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 请参考各种插件
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 厄 好吧
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你是純電子系的？
<GODDOG> 其实我还一次都没发过图片
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 纯电子？？ 我们学的东西 模电、数电
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 主要是不敢發鏈接，以前emule IRC發鏈接就會被踢
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 電子學院有很多系吧？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 四个 
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你是那個？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 电子信息工程
<u1304-61> GODDOG: :-)那就不夠純粹了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 哦？ 其实什么是纯粹的电子我也不知道
<\\dev\null> porNmaN: ok
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你們正在學復變？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 复变函数？ 
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 其实我们大二才开始学专业课
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我会努力的 :-/
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 高數學得怎麼樣？
<knownbad> 别忘了拍视频。
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 高数？ 就是知道有什么东西 今年会重修 因为当时只有64分
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 一定一定
<GODDOG> 哎 每次在虚拟机里画PCB就觉得我是一逗比了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我高數上下冊分別98 99，但是我大學四年都在糾結這門課
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 大神 我估计会报重修班 最高也只给80 分但是也只能这样了 
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 如果不是學太多數學，我的物理會學得很好
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 现在等大一孩子上课 看看如何来重修吧
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 還是別重修，在圖書館自學就是了
<stmsgebjgd> u1304-61, 新人?
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 人新?
<u1304-61> stmsgebjgd: S叔，你不認識我？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 没 我是要GPA啊 其实会不会用是另外de事情了
<stmsgebjgd> u1304-61, 認識
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 你是那個?
<GODDOG> ？？？
<GODDOG> 我是那个学生
<GODDOG> 聊了也有三个月了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: stmsgebjgd是資深linuxer
<u1304-61> 杭電是985？
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 我重启下irssi 清屏一下有出现乱码了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 在我們這湖南師範大學，GPA是可以改的，如果你有需要
<GODDOG> 回来了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 好学校
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 分数也可以？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 不過如果GPA太差，可以考你專業的GRE，老外也是認可的
<u1304-61> 我大一的時候都爲出國準備了一年，參加了不少補習班，所以知道一點
<GODDOG> 其实GPA只是方便衡量 最后是把成绩单报过去
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 那后来？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 而且GPA的算法也有好幾種，後來，那個變態輔導員強迫我去上課，我反抗，她十分生氣，就天天整我，我不善長打交道，就.....
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 这 辅导员好头痛
<u1304-61> u1304-61: 恩，相當強勢的一個女人
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 不過只要自己學到東西，充實自己的水平，出國總是有機會的
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我都是這麼安慰自己的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 厄 也不是
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 你是考验还是工作？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 當然考研考博，以後做學問 :-)
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我是沒有什麼應用價值的物理系的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 物理是科技的前沿啊
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 那是在國外
<GODDOG> 上上期的电子工程世界那个刊物 说摩尔定律已经不适合与IT行业了  过时了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 國內科研很水，我大二的時在實驗室呆過一年
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 作者是誰？我查查
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 前一阵和一个人聊天的时候说到 量子通信
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 摩爾定律不是一直在修正嗎？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 都觉得 高端大气
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我大二做創新性實驗的時候，導師就是量子通信的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 大二 哎 wo大一进实验室 都是大三学长
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 不過呆了一年，發現他們都是打醬油，說的挺厲害，其實很弱
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 都是这样 不过技术和理论本来有点差异的
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 後來我就沒去過實驗室，自己學理論性強的東西
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我覺得做不出成果的原因都是因爲理論不夠
<GODDOG> 一不小心又重启了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我用着挺順手的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 那是 但是因为做出的工业级的东西多了 拼积木就也是技术了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你喜歡鑽研理論嗎？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不 我最终会是个商人 对于技术 是兴趣
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 家族的要求？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 算是吧  也是自己的要求
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 毕竟推动社会的是资源 而不是技术
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 如果我能出國，就一輩子做物理，如果只能留在國內，就做生意。
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 杭電是985嗎？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不是
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 浙江省之后浙大一所211
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 世界又很多有趣的东西的 何必只取其中一瓢呢？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我不善於人際交流，所以不敢做其他的，怕吃虧
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 怎么说呢 和人交流是以一种享受的心态在做啦 
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 比如我到大学之后发现很上瘾的两件事 一件事自己的想法别人去实施 帮你实现
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 對了你出國是要通過GRE嗎？
<GODDOG> 还有就是 在很多人面前演讲
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 我才大二而已 
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 现在我多背单词而已 
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 具体到大三在过
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 伯克利分校的要求事大三结束之前提交申请就好
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我要考的那年正好是新G
<u1304-61> 加州理工是不是有兩個分校？一個洛杉磯，一個伯克利
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 其实我也不是很了解啦 只是很在意成绩而已
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 大學考試不都是很水嗎？按理說考個好成績應該不難
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 我们这 过不难 高分难
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我們這考前都給資料，所以考試比較簡單
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 好吧
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你們學校上網有linux客戶端嗎？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 没有
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 又osx的
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 本來我想買mac pro的，不過後來覺得買mac太install 13 ，就買了think
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 对的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 除非你一直在写程序
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不然 只要用什么软件之列的都要虚拟机
<u1304-61> GODDOG:恩，看程序比賽的時候他們都用mac
<GODDOG> u1304-61:  不用vim的都是在装逼
<GODDOG> 用vim的都又觉悟了 彻底的装逼
<u1304-61> GODDOG: mac是不是像linux一樣，驅動軟件什麼的，都非常方便
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不是的
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 硬件驱动还是很头痛的
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 那mac到底有什麼優勢呢？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 开发格单片机什么 我事写不出来驱动
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 装逼 快 有一个好终端
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 開發單片機要寫 驅動嗎？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 好像裝一個串口的驅動就可以下載程序到板子cpu了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 但是没有osx的串口驱动啊
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 一定要在这个环境开发就自己写驱动去啊
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 电脑是用来用的 
<GODDOG> u1304-61: MPB运行两个虚拟机毫无压力
<GODDOG> 一个XP一个8
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 原來是這樣，我要更新了驅動，重啓一下。
<latticeecn> 我是刚刚的，ubuntu-cn
<latticeecn> 不对，u1304-61
<latticeecn> 还在吗？杭电的同学？
<u1304-61> 終於會用手機登irc了
<GODDOG> u1304-61:  求客户端啊
<^k^> 05:08
<latticeecn> 手机irc太强大了，比QQ好太多太多。内心十分崇拜irc开发者。
<mayli_a> 月初啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> mayli_a: 就看到你在这里
<mayli_a> 是
<mayli_a> 其他人都没起床呗
<mayli_a> jiero: 诶
<jiero> mayli_a: 下床绕校园跑一圈
<mayli_a> 你的行为不像it男
<jiero> mayli_a: 。
<jiero> mayli_a: epic soul factory.
<mayli_a> jiero: wtf?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-20
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim+cscope 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449139 用Linux kernel的make cscope生成的cscope.out，在vim中浏览代码，可以用ctrl-]跳到函数的定义，但是用:tselect时，vim显示 E433: No tags file E426: tag not found: 而且用:tnext一个个看函数的多个定义时，跳到最后一个后再:tn也会显示这个错误 系统: Linux mint 13 64bit，vim和csc
<^k^> ─> ope都是用apt安装的。 vim plugin有taglist和nerdtree 统计信息: 发表于 由 leslielg — 2013-09-19 23:47
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [搬砖]好消息~~ubuntu touch稳定版发布在即现在已经可以测试啦~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449141 假如你手头上有nexus的设备如:nexus 7,nexus 4或者nexus 10即可刷机测试~~ robot_qa.png 非nexus设备的访问这里: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.ubuntu.com 刷机文件地址: http://cdimage.ubunt
<^k^> ─> u.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ 刷机教程访问: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install 测试相关信息访问: https://w …
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  08:24 
<IsoaSFlus> ～
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 小孩子你好
<IsoaSFlus> 我已经老大不小了。。。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 但是你的感觉就和小孩子一样啊。
<IsoaSFlus> 那很好啊
<GODDOG> moring! everyone
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的virtualbox的无缝模式有问题，有解吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449142 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhutoufly — 2013-09-20 9:06
<GODDOG> e 
<GODDOG> 厄
<GODDOG> 没有人吗？
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: meiren
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: youling
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 起来的那么早
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 我还没睡，-5的时区
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 高端大气
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 穷学生
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 那个学校？？
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 纽约州立
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 虽然第一次听说  那你在那里学什么？
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 计算机或者专业那恶学校怎么样？
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: cs
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: i can't understand
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: computer science
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: o
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 杭州？
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 啊是 怎查IP看看到的？
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 思考
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 哦？ 如果你愿意讲 我很很愿意听听思路
<iMadper> `address 60.176.44.183
<iMadper> 'address 60.176.44.183
<iMadper> ^k^: kk, 你怎么查ip来的?
<iMadper> > address 60.176.44.183
<^k^> iMadper, 哇！我教我的。  09:45 
<iMadper> IP地址: 60.176.44.183浙江省杭州市 电信 
<^k^> iMadper:(eval):1: no .<digit> floating literal anymore; put 0 before dot address 60.176.44.183
<iMadper> nnnd, kk又有bug了
<iMadper> address 60.176.44.183
<GODDOG> 哦
<\\dev\null> iMadper: 非常bug
<\\dev\null> > address 60.176.44.183
<^k^> \\dev\null:(eval):1: no .<digit> floating literal anymore; put 0 before dot address 60.176.44.183
<iMadper> > puts '消灭 \\dev\null' * 3
<^k^> iMadper:Insecure operation `puts' at level 4
<iMadper> ^k^: 你去死吧...
<\\dev\null> iMadper: 玩坏了
<^k^> iMadper, 也许我已经去过那里。  09:49 
<\\dev\null> > 0 60.176.44.183
<GODDOG> iMadper: 这
<\\dev\null> iMadper: 人机和一了？
<iMadper> \\
<iMadper> \\dev\null: 没
<^k^> \\dev\null:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected tFLOAT, expecting end-of-input 0 60.176.44.183
<freeflying> iMadper, 这是谁啊，用这么变态饿名字，踢了他
<GODDOG> 我的电脑已经进入卡的状态
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃... 是挺变态... 不过不至于t吧...
<freeflying> iMadper, 把基狗题了？ lol
<GODDOG> freeflying: 我？
<GODDOG> freeflying: 不至于吧  怎么成基狗了
<imtxc> iMadper: freeflying 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]新手笔记本安装Ubuntu 13.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449143 本人打算在自己的Dell笔记本上面安装Ubuntu 13.4 ，是完全安装，不是双系统，下面有几个疑问，想各位能够帮忙解答一下。 1、是否需要改变硬盘的格式，一般什么格式下安装会比较好的运行？ 2、需要重新分区否？我现在的硬盘只有
<^k^> ─> 两个分区，系统盘和另外一个盘，一般系统盘装Ubuntu要多大的空间？ 3、如果不需要重新分区和转换格式， …
<\\dev\null> freeflying: 意义何在？
<freeflying> GODDOG, 基狗不是你啊
<freeflying> \\dev\null, 啥意义
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 早啥啊，都快吃午饭了
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 早~
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个是 刚蛋
<iMadper> GNUdog: .... 
<iMadper> GODDOG: ....
<GODDOG> iMadper: 厄又被吐糟昵称了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 明显你是山寨嘛~ 来给你个op, 你去把原版给t了, 你就成正牌了~
<GODDOG> iMadper: 没有啦 意义完全不一样啦
<GODDOG> iMadper: GUNdog 和 GODDOG 我的昵称只不过是在吐糟GOD
<GODDOG> iMadper: 昨天还在erlang房间被老外吐糟了
<GODDOG> swayf是什么意思
<\\dev\null> freeflying: /dev/null
 * iMadper win下的写法, 异教徒, 烧死
<freeflying> 这是神马玩意
<GODDOG> 吃饭的时间了
<GODDOG> 把衣服洗了吃法去
<freeflying> iMadper, 这是基狗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是呀
<iMadper> freeflying: GNUdog 才是呀...
<jackness> ubuntu
<freeflying> iMadper, 你这打放假的也不出去玩啊
<jackness> ubuntu的衍生版本好不好
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天出去了一整天... 明天还出去
<iMadper> freeflying: 今天稍微休息一下嘛
<freeflying> iMadper, 不过北京下雨
<jackness> 中秋节放假三天吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃, 看上去, 晴空万里..
<freeflying> iMadper, 今天雨停了啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天也没雨吧....
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者, 我家在大通县附近... 离村子太原了?
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • iNodeClient for Linux 经常掉线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449145 我在debian7下面，成功安装了iNodeClient for Linux，使用过程中发现一个问题，经常掉线。 每次发现不能上网后，就disconnect ，然后再connect。 请问，各位有这个问题吗？还有什么地方需要设置呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-09-20 10:27
<freeflying> iMadper, 我比你还远
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一下，关于键盘快捷键设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449146 启动器一栏里面，显示的是 启动网页浏览器的快捷键是WWW,请问一下WWW是什么快捷键，我从来没有见过这样的快捷键。 还有启动主文件夹的快捷键是Explorer,请问这又是什么快捷键啊。 还有搜索是Search 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub3
<^k^> ─> 6241189 — 2013-09-20 10:40
<imtxc> 没下雨啊
<imtxc> 今天晴得非常好
<imtxc> 所以，再宅着是不是不太合适？
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近有啥好看的电影？
<freeflying> imtxc, 我都2年没看过电影了
<iMadper> imtxc: 盖茨比?
<iMadper> imtxc: 中秋了, 估计hdgg开放注册了又
<freeflying> iMadper, hdgg是啥
<freeflying> 话说美剧又开始了
<imtxc> iMadper: 盖茨比看过了
<iMadper> freeflying: china hdtv
<iMadper> freeflying: 一个pt网站
<imtxc> freeflying: 两年。。。
<freeflying> 这个我貌似有账号的
<freeflying> 不过已经不记得了
<iMadper> imtxc: 环大西洋
<iMadper> imtxc: 霍比特人时代
<iMadper> imtxc: 美国军舰
<iMadper> imtxc: 变形机体
<iMadper> imtxc: 达芬奇财宝
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈好～
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 异形大战银河猎人  史前一亿年   星际征服者    骷髅神庙的宝藏   铁达尼克号2
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 好多电影的
<imtxc> 看看美国军舰去
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04.3 文件传输错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449147 我用的是 ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386 版本， 刚刚装好的系统，软件装了自带lamp,ssh,dns， 后来自己又装了 openjdk-6-jre,php5-cgi,开了root使用，， 使用root账户登陆传送文件，提示下面错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanderingies — 2013-09-20 10:54
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 史前一亿年 很好看
<freeflying> iMadper, 靠，都是一种类型的啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 都是了不起的山寨片
<imtxc> 有叫做美国军舰的 这个电影么
<jackness> 我想看一座城池 
<jackness> 刚看完非常幸运
<jackness> 2
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么地方有试听耳机的地方
<freeflying> imtxc, 卖耳机的地方
<freeflying> imtxc, bestbuy
<imtxc> freeflying: 北京哪里有呢
<imtxc> 先去蹭听蹭听
<freeflying> 貌似没有
<IsoaSFlus> 现在觉得发烧没什么必要。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 提高审美水平才实在
<imtxc> 。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想，下里巴人要什么器材，再好也是鲜花插在牛粪上
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 乃批评的是 cc iMadper 
<IsoaSFlus> 不不不。。。。我没有批评任何人，我是说我的想法和我的经历
<IsoaSFlus> 所以我最近更加注重音乐本身而非器材
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 乃的意思是审美水平一般就没有资格用好的器材提高自己的审美水平了？
<IsoaSFlus> 对我来说是这样，但对别人来说，那要看那个人是怎么想的了
<iMadper> imtxc: 中关村就有呀, 我就见过
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要听啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我之前在和讯听过好多
<imtxc> iMadper: 打算听听歌德的
<iMadper> imtxc: 少年有品位
<iMadper> imtxc: 顺便听一下爱丽丝的
<freeflying> iMadper, 歌德也唱歌？
<iMadper> imtxc: 歌德代工, 爱丽丝调音
<iMadper> freeflying: 耳机...
<imtxc> iMadper: 必须的，刚团购了一个自助烧烤，去吃饭了
<ggwalle> 最近想接点外包做
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱! nnnd, 不叫上我!
<ggwalle> 有谁有外包么
<imtxc> iMadper: 30.。。
<ggwalle> 范围不限
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你都不叫上我?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先去踩点儿啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吃的话再喊你
<freeflying> imtxc, 高端啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ||| 30块钱的自助。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥地啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 知春路地铁站旁边
<imtxc> freeflying: 一个小烧烤摊
<ggwalle> 有外包没有
<freeflying> imtxc, 你跟蛋蛋同居啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 没啊，他不是跟主席同居么
<iMadper> ggwalle: 帮我做作业好不...
<iMadper> ggwalle: 或者代写论文去吧...
<freeflying> ggwalle, 帮我干活咋样
<jackness> iMadper, 你还在上学啊 学什么的
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实我可以再找份工作，然后外包了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我给你打工! 妥妥的! 相信我
<iMadper> jackness: 水产养殖
<jackness> iMadper, 你搞笑吧 ，水产养殖到这里来逛 谁信你啊 外包有外快啊 多好啊 我就是没水平
<freeflying> iMadper, 尼玛现在微信人乱转各种错误的东西
<freeflying> iMadper,  比如微波炉有害啊，牛奶不能喝啊
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • ubuntu 13.4 星空桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449148 桌面，简单的桌面，很简单的桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 lisonmly — 2013-09-20 11:50
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 各种!!! 
<iMadper> jackness: 我真是水产养殖, 以后有空找我简历出来给你看
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有可乐杀精...
<jackness> iMadper, 我是不相信你，水产养殖吗 你还做外包？外包养龙虾啊？
<freeflying> iMadper, 天朝教育真得成功啊
<iMadper> jackness: 学软件都出来都当销售去了, 只有我这种学水产的半吊子出来撑一下场面
<iMadper> freeflying: 主要是, 还一堆人转发, 还@你~
<jackness> iMadper, 好吧，那我学英语的 以后也来撑撑场面吧
<iMadper> jackness: 恩, 混的好了, 别忘了带带我
<Misaka_Mik> 话说在中国用bt下载，下载完了需不需要做一会种？挺纠结的
<jackness> iMadper, 可以啊，我教你怎么装ubuntu
<freeflying> iMadper, 很多都尼玛受过高等教育的，你起码的分辨能力都没，悲哀吧
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 高等教育~ 这个吧, 没啥含金量嘛~
<jackness> iMadper, 我就不敢喝牛奶 我都是吃酸奶 看了一些新闻报道 太恐怖了 很难让我相信天朝的牛奶能喝
<iMadper> jackness: 老皮鞋就比牛奶安全了~ lol~
<jackness> iMadper, 没有听懂 老皮鞋？
<iMadper> jackness: http://health.sohu.com/20120409/n340098975_1.shtml
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 调查记者曝老酸奶内幕 或为旧皮鞋熬制而成(图)-搜狐健康
<jackness> iMadper, 我靠 酸奶我也不敢喝了
<iMadper> jackness: 大米也有毒
<iMadper> jackness: 菜也不能吃
<iMadper> jackness: 盐也不能吃
<iMadper> jackness: 干脆饿死得了
 * iMadper 阿弥陀佛, 愿施主早登极乐
<jackness> iMadper, 晕死啊 天朝真的 要饿死我们吗
<jackness> iMadper, 你说我要不要再学习下python，视频说很牛逼的
<iMadper> jackness: 为了挣钱: java/python 都很好
<iMadper> jackness: 语言只是一小部分的...
<jackness> iMadper, 最怕的是面试时候老子没文凭啊 我说我会java和python 人家要我文凭怎么办
<iMadper> jackness: 私聊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 台灣晶圓產業前途堪憂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449149 台灣靠半導體起家，如今卻看不見未來。 請看： http://techorange.com/2013/09/18/taiwan ... or-status/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2013-09-20 12:45
<imtxc> iMadper: 吃回来了，浪费，。。。。
<ofan> iMadper: 渣渣
<imtxc> 有螃蟹来着，我没敢吃。。。
<iMadper> ofan: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 听了么?
<imtxc> iMadper: 吃得走不动了。。。
<imtxc> 明天去村里听
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我发现我非常不适合吃自助， 人2小时的时间，我吃了 20分钟不到。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<ofan> iMadper: imtxc 你俩都聊这么久了，啥时候领证？
<iMadper> imtxc: 动手吧
<ofan> 哎呦
 * cherrot ....
<cherrot> ofan, 屁股疼了吧
<ofan> iMadper: imtxc 天生一对啊
<imtxc> ..
<iMadper> ofan: ... 活腻歪了....
<ofan> iMadper: 咋滴
<iMadper> ofan: 你怎么今天这么不正常
<ofan> 怎么不正常
<freeflying> 尼玛明儿去那玩呢
 * ofan 明儿去参加hackathon
<ggwalle> freeflying: 啥活？
<ggwalle> freeflying: 单聊
<ggwalle> iMadper: 啥作业，单聊？
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> ggwalle: 额... 我是开玩笑的...
<iMadper> ggwalle: 还是帮候总比较靠谱
 * imtxc 没茶叶了
<ggwalle> iMadper:这么玩。。。
<ggwalle> 主要是最近比较闲，想赚外快
<freeflying> iMadper, 你们team招人不
<iMadper> freeflying: 不了..
<freeflying> iMadper, 要是招的话介绍我去，然后我把活外包给 ggwalle 
<ggwalle> freeflying: ok :-)
<ggwalle> iMadper: 你们是干什么的嘛
<iMadper> freeflying: 你可以去 gfrog 他们组
<ggwalle> ofan: 我之前做的那个rss阅读器本来已经做好了，但正准备发出来的时候看到了inoreader，非常满意，于是我就懒得去做我那个了
<ggwalle> ofan: 我那个是基于node+redis+mongo+libxml+socket.io做的
<ofan> ggwalle: inoreader是haskell写的 :)
<ggwalle> 最近很闲啊，公司也没什么事情
<ggwalle> ofan: 是php吧
<ggwalle> ofan: 我是ino的早期用户了，难道换了?
<ggwalle> ofan: 我再次证明是php了，刚才
<ggwalle> ofan: PHPSESSID
<ggwalle> ofan: 整个结构应该是apache+php+mysql
<ggwalle> ofan: 然后大量用了ajax
<ofan> o 记错了，这个跟Haskell那个界面有点像
<ggwalle> ofan: ui基本就bootstrap+jquery，pc和手机通吃了
<ofan> https://bazqux.com
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ BazQux Reader
<ggwalle> ofan: ...界面能看出用的啥后端？。。。界面bootstrap啊
<ofan> ggwalle: 没，就是布局和色彩感觉像
<ggwalle> ofan: ino前期不太稳定，server经常升级就不能访问，但2个月之前基本就没down过，界面也很符合我的预期
<ofan> ggwalle: 我现在用newsblur
<ofan> django写的
<ofan> 不过它后端抓种子有bug
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Ubuntu12.1 死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449150 终于把Ubuntu12.1 装好了，奇怪问题也跟着来。 进入系统之后，出去一会回来发现它居然死掉了。 只好直接重启再进入系统，用了大概10多分钟，又死掉了（这段时间内没干什么，只是在熟悉系统，打开一些内置程序） 请问老师们，这是什么
<^k^> ─> 问题呀？ 机器配置： E3 1230v2,8G,SSD 120,HD7850 统计信息: 发表于 由 yydmusic — 2013-09-20 13:10
<ggwalle> ofan: .......http://pbrd.co/18Ggbmz，我调整之后的ino
<^k^> ggwalle ... ⇪ Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
<ggwalle> nb收费，不太好
<ofan> ggwalle: 没办法，我已经付费了
<ggwalle> ofan: ino目前用的比较满意，也没发现啥bug，主要是界面非常符合我的期望
<ggwalle> ofan: ...
<ofan> 目前来说没有一个让我满意的
<ofan> 都跟google reader插10万八千里
<ggwalle> ofan: ino唯一不好的就是搜索部分
<ofan> ggwalle: google的前端能太非人类了
<ggwalle> ofan: gr的前端好？我觉得比ino差太多了
<ofan> 好
<ggwalle> gr的唯一好处就是搜索
<ofan> 不是说界面，就说技术
<ggwalle> ofan: 前一句没看到，我clear buffer了
<ofan> google能做到跟本地程序几乎一样的体验
<ofan> ggwalle: 其实有一点其他的reader都比不了
<ggwalle> ofan: 没觉得。我觉得ino比gr界面好得多，你那个nb我也用过一段时间，感觉也不必ino好多少，感觉差不多
<ggwalle> ofan: 搜索功能吧
<ggwalle> ofan: gr最牛逼的就是搜索
<ofan> 我觉得是抓种能力
<ofan> 搜索我倒很少用
<ggwalle> ofan: 这个不是gr的功能吧，feedsky等等rss供应商的吧
<ofan> 咋不是
<ggwalle> ofan: ino抓取也比较及时，最多6小时
<ofan> nb有个问题就是订阅少的feed更新都很慢
<ofan> 而且有bug,很多bug
<ggwalle> ofan: 反正ino非常符合我的预期，而且作者持续更新，而且免费，所以我就懒得搞我那个了
<ggwalle> ofan: 不能手动更新么？
<ofan> 原来我用gr一天不浏览就能将近有1000条新记录，现在一周都攒不了多少
<ofan> ggwalle: 手动就没意义了啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 好像ino可以立即手动更 新
<ofan> 付费就是让它自动干事的
<ggwalle> ofan: 有意义啊，比如一般最长时隔6小时，我想立即更新就可以点一下
<ggwalle> ofan: nb我反正用过，不觉得多好，但是界面到挺不错
<ggwalle> 求外包啊
<ggwalle> 赚外快啊
<ofan> 我是从不手动的
<ofan> 睡觉去，明儿还得早起
<ggwalle> ofan: 我也从不手动，最长6小时已经很满足我了，我一般1天1看而已
<ggwalle> ofan: bey
<ofan> ggwalle: 我是一次性看很多，而且可能持续几个小时
<ggwalle> ofan: 那就没意义了了啊，rss本来就是及时性的
<ggwalle> ofan: 你那样不如看期刊萨满
<ggwalle> 什么
<ofan> ggwalle: 就是即时性的啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 好嘛，你睡觉去嘛
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 估计睡不着
<ggwalle> ofan: ...
<ofan> ggwalle: 目测你是四川/湖北的
<ggwalle> ofan: 上海的
<ofan> 好吧，其实我想说南方的 2333
<ggwalle> 求外包
<ggwalle> ofan: 你这个太广泛了
<ggwalle> ofan: 就像说500条一样，太广泛了
<ofan> ggwalle: 上freelancer上找外包吧
<ggwalle> ofan: 我发现那个起步比较难，别人都是团伙作案
<ofan> ggwalle: 团伙不好分赃
<ggwalle> ofan: 没有案例和积累，前期很难搞
<ofan> ggwalle: 比别人便宜点就行
<ggwalle> ofan: 对的，团伙最麻烦，特别是分张的时候，特别别扭
<ggwalle> ofan: 不好搞的，月便宜月觉得你不靠谱
<ggwalle> ofan: 其实我就是想干点事情而已，太闲了
<ggwalle> 比如有谁有点子又有能力，我们可以一起干事情
<ofan> ggwalle: 不工作？
<ggwalle> 只会拍脑袋挂的就免了吧
<ggwalle> ofan: 要工作啊，我每天公司的事情半个小时就昨晚了
<ggwalle> ofan: 而且常年在家办公，所以比较闲
<ofan> ，，，
<ggwalle> ofan: 另外大把时间都是在搞自己的东西
<ofan> ggwalle: 我靠，这么爽
<ggwalle> ofan: 我只是想做点事情而已
<ofan> ggwalle: 啥公司？方便透露么
<ggwalle> ofan: 看能力吧，我觉得我半个小时能搞完的，别人未必，比如分析几十万行的日志
<ofan> ggwalle: 主要用js?
<ggwalle> ofan: 我可以写个程序分析，而且反复用，但公司一直都是人工在做，一座好几天
<ggwalle> ofan: 不是啊，从上到下，从李到外都做
<ggwalle> ofan: linux,windows,.net,sqlserver,mysql,php。。。。。都做啊
<ofan> ggwalle: 如果不是特别想赚钱，推荐搞点开源项目
<ggwalle> ofan: 我个人倒是不局限什么
<ofan> 对功力提升比较大
<ggwalle> ofan: 不看好开源项目，尤其是国内，大家都是拿来主义
<ofan> ggwalle: 我说官方的
<ofan> 参与官方社区，不是国内小圈子搞
<ggwalle> ofan: 从大学开始，我就在提升公里，提升了几年，我觉得已经没必要在为了提升内力而提升了，市面上基本上所有的东西，多少都有涉及
<ofan> ggwalle: no no no
<ofan> ggwalle: 这心态不好啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 没意思的，开源项目就是程序员的血泪，搅肉机
<ofan> ggwalle: lol 那你干嘛还来这
<ggwalle> ofan: 这个我很清楚，我这样说，是因为我很清楚是怎么回事。
<ggwalle> ofan: irc风格我很喜欢啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 之前在cu我也推荐过irc，当初和cu的运维搞崩了，就因为我发政治贴子被删除
<ofan> ggwalle: 这个得你做到项目核心成员才好说，虽然说开源项目参与的多，但大多都是打酱油的
<ggwalle> ofan: 其实技术就那么回事，其实并没那么难，只是需要长时间的积累，耐得住寂寞才行
<ggwalle> ofan: 开源项目是绝对没有长远意义的，所以我从最初的热衷开源到现在的不看好开源
<ofan> ggwalle: 也是，大部分技术就是这样
<ggwalle> ofan: 开源就像理想斗士，但现实终归是现实
<ofan> ggwalle: 但是开源已经成功了
<ggwalle> ofan: 所有的技术和知识，都是如此，时间造就的
<ofan> 不应该说开源，应该说自由软件
<ggwalle> ofan: 没有吧，所谓开源项目成功，作者的获得远远达不到其付出，这怎么能叫成功
<ggwalle> ofan: 自由软件就更别说了，大胡子是好人，但我做不到
<ggwalle> ofan: 特别是在我国
<ofan> ggwalle: 又不是让你全职做
<ofan> 你得有固定收入
<ggwalle> ofan: 我得把所有的空闲时间利用起来，赚点外快，去应对那几百万的房子
<ofan> ggwalle: lol 还是想赚钱啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 我可不想背着所谓的高科技人才，结果比如卖烧饼的
<ggwalle> ofan: 必须的啊，但也不完全是，主要是我想做能获得应有回报，并且有意义的事情
<ofan> ggwalle: 据说国内比较好的岗位能给50w 一年
<ggwalle> ofan: 赚钱数量多少本身我倒是不特别在意，但有前景，能对得起付出的
<ofan> ggwalle: 前景也是看市场
<ggwalle> ofan: 但这样的岗位有多少呢？再说，能力好就一定能获得好岗位么？还得看运气，甚至看北京
<ggwalle> ofan: 对的啊，但是市场不是太好把握，所谓众口难条，所以暂时只考虑是有意义的事情
<ofan> ggwalle: 至少是个目标吧，至少这种岗位也算有前途
<ggwalle> ofan: 而且不能吧有意义的事情局限在it本身，比如搞个什么编译器什么，而是把现实映射到it上来
<ofan> ggwalle: 那你就是想创业
<ggwalle> ofan: 只能说当前不错，单不能说有前途，凡是没有期权的岗位，都是没前途的
<ggwalle> ofan: 不能这么说，我只是想做点事情而已
<ofan> ggwalle: lol 我觉得国内现在挺适合创业
<ggwalle> ofan: 真心不适合
<ggwalle> ofan: 必死，idea越好死得越快
<ggwalle> ofan: 小规模大闹，比如做个游戏什么，倒是可行的
<ggwalle> ofan: 对于开源，我还想说两句
<ofan> ggwalle: 我觉得如果想赚钱，就应该想怎么赚钱，而不是做出个什么东西
<ggwalle> ofan: 现在很多大公司开源，但是几乎都不约而同的是在形成了比较稳固的壁垒之后做的
<ggwalle> ofan: 没有壁垒，为了开源而开源，只是找死而已
<ofan> ggwalle: 那是纯粹的商业问题
<ofan> 现在也有不少反对软件专利的
<ggwalle> ofan: 有了壁垒再开源，不过是利用开源这个名头赚取名气和认同度
<ofan> ggwalle: 你说国内的公司吧
<ggwalle> ofan: 软件就像是书籍，既然书籍不能盗版有版权保护，软件为什么不能？我卖书就一定要把底稿也拿给你看？
<ggwalle> ofan: 国外的也是这样，闲形成壁垒，再开源
<ofan> ggwalle: 只能说环境不一样
<ggwalle> ofan: 一上来的开源的，基本早死，即便活了，也是活得不好
<ofan> ggwalle: 现在有不少公司一开始就做的是开源项目
<ggwalle> ofan: 而且软件也不是那么容易做出来的，也是别人的心血和时间付出，为什么要免费获得？而且软件和实体东西有区别在于复制方便，只要有一个免费的拷贝就很容易随意复制
<ofan> 至于壁垒什么的，都是一种优势，有优势才有竞争力，才能赚钱
<ggwalle> ofan: rms这种，我只能说他是好人，他思想境界高，但除此以外，他能干什么？他能改善给他写程序的人的生活质量么？他能有足够的资本去支撑他做一个事情么？
<ofan> ggwalle: 额 其实我说的是，赚钱跟自由软件没冲突
<ggwalle> ofan: 只能到处游学，到处呼吁，但这是多么苍白
<ofan> ggwalle: rms是个太极端的例子，绝大部分都不是他那样
<ofan> rms的理念太像共产主义了，虽然他自己极力否认
<ggwalle> ofan: 这个我很早之前就听过了，虽然逻辑上是没冲突，但实行起来很那把，搞自由开源这么久了，也就红帽一个看起来还不错
<ggwalle> ofan: 但linus很有钱么？
<ggwalle> 所以啊，开源是程序员的血泪
<ofan> ggwalle: 不缺钱
<ggwalle> ofan: 早年我也很喜欢开源自由什么，但越来越发现其可行性很难，而且没有一个非常坚固的理由要做这个
<ggwalle> ofan: 缺钱的
<ggwalle> ofan: 如果不缺钱，linux绝对不会成立什么基金会这种东西
<ofan> ggwalle: 我觉得你说的是，程序员收入太低了
<ggwalle> ofan: 也绝对不会红帽捐了那点小钱就感恩戴德
<ofan> ggwalle: 很多时候上班为公司创造的价值都比收入高的多
<ofan> ggwalle: linux foundation其实是个公司
<ggwalle> ofan: 对于上班的程序员，收入的确太低了。对于做规模比较大成熟的程序员，那收入完全不能和付出成比例
<ofan> ggwalle: 这个就跟我们说的开源什么没关系了，这是资本主义的特质
<ggwalle> ofan: 对的，我们公司，一百亿$规模的项目，才发一点点工资
<ofan> 你给人打工就得让老板剥削
<ggwalle> ofan: 我都觉得很可怜
<ggwalle> ofan: 我在公司同时参与3个项目
<ofan> ggwalle: 咋不跳槽
<ggwalle> 1，百亿$规模的项目，2，独立维护一个公司内部项目（每天处理1万请求，6万用户），3,另外一个公司内部项目
<ggwalle> 所以我说从上倒下，从李到外，都做完了
<ofan> ggwalle: 咋不跳槽？
<ggwalle> ofan: 跳槽有公司能让我3个月长期在家么？
<ofan> ggwalle: 你需要一个懂商业的人合伙创业 lol
<ggwalle> ofan: 如果可以让我远程，而又给我不错的待遇，让我生活愉快，我无所谓啊
<ofan> ggwalle: 还是待遇不好呗
<ggwalle> ofan: 其实待遇也不是很看中，能让我愉快的就行了，现在这个基本让我愉快
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎么让fvwm的窗口的聚焦策略跟windows的一样,试了几种组合都不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449152 实在是习惯不了默认的方式 我想让窗口聚焦和windows的一模一样,就是点击无焦点窗口(无论是窗体上哪里)就可以自动聚焦和提升 我试过几种,最接近的就是只能点无焦点窗口的标题栏才能自动聚焦和提
<^k^> ─> 升 另外顺便在问两个问题 1,为啥有些程序的帮助/关于窗口弹出来后没有标题栏? 2,我设置了菜单透明,为啥 …
<ggwalle> ofan: 我觉得我现在已经基本是最低待遇了，还有更低的么？我现在二线城市，5000
<ofan> ggwalle: 你能搞整个项目，足够可以跟老板要求提高待遇吧
<ggwalle> ofan: 当初才毕业在上海的时候，也有8,9k的工作
<ofan> ggwalle: 上海还二线？？
<ofan> 哦
<ggwalle> ofan: 但是我还是选择回家，因为我看中的并非只有待遇
<ggwalle> ofan: 毕业就回家了啊这
<ofan> ggwalle: 那确实很低
<ggwalle> ofan: 你不明白的，公司根本不会看你自己搞的项目，我在公司快1年，我自己抽时间给公司搞的项目都不止10个
<ggwalle> ofan: 他们根本没有什么主动去做事情的意愿，他们基本都是混吃的
<ofan> ggwalle: 我觉得你这情况不跳槽会出问题
<ggwalle> ofan: 我做那么多东西，唯一一个吸引他们的也是因为美国老板表扬了我，说我那个工具做的非常不错
<ggwalle> ofan: 现在这个工具他们还在用，而且基本提高了他们20倍左右的动作效率，单他们不知道，我做那个工具也就花了个2个小时的时间而已
<ofan> ggwalle: 我觉得跳槽才是出路...
<ofan> ggwalle: 现在我能理解你为啥说开源的问题了。赚的确实太少，赶紧跳槽
<ggwalle> ofan: 所以我才想在外面做点自己的事情，班继续上，反正老板也不敢说我什么，他自己也清楚给我多少钱和我做多少是请
<ofan> ggwalle: 如果你想做外包那种，给的比你预想的少的多
<ggwalle> ofan: 没地跳啊，我这二线城市，我知道的就这一个大it公司，而且我也是自由散漫惯了
<ofan> ggwalle: 直接跳美国 lol
<ggwalle> ofan: 我看elance上的还可以，大多数500$的事情，我基本都能在一下午做完
<ggwalle> ofan: 只是拿不到啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 跳美国我还不如当初留在上海。。。至少离家比美国近吧
<ofan> ggwalle: 别搞了，做外包靠谱
<ofan> 不靠谱
<ggwalle> ofan: 唉，是不是该换行了哦
<ggwalle> ofan: 真鸡巴单疼
<ofan> ggwalle: 干嘛非要离家近
<ggwalle> ofan: 离家进是当初不留上海最重要的一个原因
<ggwalle> ofan: 因为我觉得，与其做贡献，不如过得安逸自在
<ofan> ggwalle: 在哪都能自在
<ggwalle> ofan: 而且搞it，地域似乎影响不会太大，我回来也可以自己搞啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 目前还是比较满意，至少我可以长期不去公司，每天半个小时基本就完成，而且请假随意，从来不加班，每天都是11点才上班
<ofan> ggwalle: 我觉得眼光还是放远点好
<ofan> 当下觉得快活，过几年可能就快活不起来了
<ggwalle> 领导也不给我添堵，在公司说话还算有点话语权，而且独立维护一个项目，也比较有成就感
<ggwalle> ofan: 唯一不好的就是工资不太好，所以我才想自己是不是外面干点什么，赚钱不赚钱不重要，单必须是有意义的，这样我觉得会自然赚钱
<ofan> 赚钱就是赚钱，不需要有意义啊
<ggwalle> ofan: 对的，所以也比较麻烦，不过还好，我不用买房
<IsoaSFlus> 美国啊，holy high
<ggwalle> ofan: 欲望不多，所以也活得自在
<ofan> 你觉得天天在那炒股的有几个做的有意义的
<IsoaSFlus> ggwalle: 前辈，出国工作难吗？
<ggwalle> ofan: 我还是吧有意义放在第一位，不宜赚钱为目的，做的好，用的人多，自然会赚钱
<ofan> ggwalle: 很多人赚钱都是动动鼠标的事
<ggwalle> IsoaSFlus: 我没出过，你问ofan
<ofan> ggwalle: 我发现你真矛盾啊
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 前辈，要拿到国外的offer难吗？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 没拿过
<Sean_Wang> 有追求就好，多少钱是多啊，没有追求，有多少钱都觉得空虚。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 见别人拿过，最近一两年貌似直接从国内到美国的很多
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 有什么要求吗？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 英语好，技术好
<ggwalle> ofan: 有意义啊，你吧钱投给那些公司，自然就是间接做有意义的事情。当然很多人都随便投了，看到涨就投，所以大多数炒股不赚钱
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 文凭呢？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 貌似没吧
<ofan> 但估计最少也得本科
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 本科那是自然。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 我的意思是，不看什么大学毕业的吗？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 国外大公司还是很偏爱名校的
<ofan> 不过非名校进的也很多
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 那他们怎么检验你的技术好不好呢？
<ofan> ggwalle: 不赚钱的东西不会有那么多人搞
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 面试啊
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: 在国内面试还是在国外面试？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 具体还有别的方法，可以挖掘你，看公司吧。
<IsoaSFlus> ofan: soga
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 我也是看别人的经验，有国外面，也有国内面，也有电话面
<IsoaSFlus> 电话也能面。。。。
<ggwalle> ofan: 我的意思不是不赚钱，是做好了，获得认可了，自然会赚钱，而且还不少。做事情就应该关注于吧事情做好，不要花太多的精力去看是否赚钱这个特别是在前期很难判断的事情上。。。
<ggwalle> 不过国内的确不太好，普通国人，太可怜
<ggwalle> 忙死忙活一辈子，现在要被吃的骨头渣都不剩
<adam8157> GNUdog: gfrog_holiday gfrog http://bbs.51credit.com/thread-1590974-1-1.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 提示信息 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛 -
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 多年不来，截图留念 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449153 惯例 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 2unc — 2013-09-20 15:32
<pudge> jusss: 吃药了么
<jusss> pudge: mei 
<jusss> pudge: 你还活着呀
<pudge> jusss: 开始上班了，不能像以前那么随意了。
<ofan> 月亮这么圆，裤子都脱了，明儿还要早起
<ofan> jusss: 给你推荐个电影
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：纸巾 　　一天，我给外婆家买了一盒100抽的盒装纸巾，送去的时候，是外公接着的。第二天我又去外婆家的时候，发现纸巾被外公全部抽了出来。我就问外婆怎么会事儿，原来外公因为奇怪这盒东西怎么抽出一张还有一张，误认为是个聚宝盆，就一下将盒里的100张手纸全抽出来，以
<^k^> ─> 证明世上是绝不会有聚宝盆这东西的！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 解决USB无线网卡不能上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449154 这些天突然发现电脑上有多余的硬盘于是安装了一个Ubuntu 13.04 电脑使用TP-Link 的USB无线网卡，型号是 WN823N 芯片是 RTL8192CU 今年刚买 的，发现能搜索到信号，但是却一直不能加入网络，不能上网，后来换深度的系统也是
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于rhythmbox中电台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449155 我希望用rhythmbox听我们当地的电台，怎么弄呀 大家有谁能够提供国内各地电台的列表啊，就像下面大哥一样“http://www.smonkey.tw/simon/blog/rhythmbox-radio.html” 统计信息: 发表于 由 jmagicking — 2013-09-20 17:32
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有空么
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我的空间昨天锁了,现在开了. 是因为我的php太占资源
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有空么,有东西想让你帮帮忙
 * Meowoo 猜想 knownbad 正和老婆云雨中
<jiero> cherrot: 今天我一眼瞥见一个中国好声音的参加者和你很像，叫张新啊。
<Meowoo> 谁在墙外的
<Meowoo> 谁在墙外的
<Meowoo> 谁在墙外的
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<cherrot> jiero, 哪像？
<cherrot> jiero, 脸？
<Meowoo> 谁在墙外的
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<jiero> cherrot: 长胖了之后的照片有些像
<cherrot> jiero, 噗。。
<jusss> ofan: 推荐的电影呢
<jusss> ofan: 刚一合眼睡着了，醒来一看6点15了，
<jiero> cherrot: 上传照片去哪里？
<cherrot> jiero, imagebin.org ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jiero> cherrot: baidu网盘了
<cherrot> jiero, 可以啊 还有 google drive， 微云 啥的
<cherrot> jiero, 下班咯 拜拜 么么哒
<jiero> cherrot: 拜拜
<jiero> iMadper  : 大概就是这效果了。http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=56953272&uk=2047461139
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ img_0001_01.jpg_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<iMadper> jiero: 看看~
<iMadper> jiero: 这是啥... 
<iMadper> jiero: 你拍的?
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<iMadper> jiero: 还行呀~
<jiero> iMadper: 我发现一个怪事啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> iMadper: 这相机 命名是 .JPG，但是，很多软件，只认小写的 .jpg
<jiero> iMadper: 这算bug吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃... 这个, 固件的问题...
<iMadper> jiero: 看看能不能刷固件吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 不，我说的是linux下软件不认 .JPG
<iMadper> jiero: 这怎会...
<jiero> iMadper: 或者 写 JPG属于bug？
<iMadper> jiero: 我觉得, 都一样, jpg和JPG. 写JPG不算bug
<iMadper> jiero: 不认识JPG才是bug
<jiero> iMadper:  好象是 flash的文件选择窗口
<jiero> iMadper: 或者firefox的。
<jiero> iMadper: 我先吃饭了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 去吃吧~
<Meowoo> 谁在墙外的
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 你還是不能？
<Meowoo> 什么不能?
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 昨天你不是說你哪裏不能翻牆？
<Meowoo> 现在可以了
<Meowoo> 现在我想找人测试
<Meowoo> 我的server是不是因为墙的问题
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 我換了客戶端，我是昨天的latticeen
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 你的vpn能上,不过要连好几次
<Meowoo> 色鬼这么久没见他老婆,现在恶补么?
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 有可能是網絡原因，這邊從來都是1次3秒連上
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 一樹梨花圧海棠
<Meowoo> 如果能连是很快,等很久基本就是失败,很久都在 connecting...的我直接断开重连
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<Meowoo> 现在美国时间应该是白天吧
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 不是，美國快到睡覺時間了
<Meowoo> 这色鬼全天候的么?
<Meowoo> 额??
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 我說的是東部時間
<Meowoo> 额??
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 美國東部太平洋時間
<Meowoo> 问个问题,我的server寄放在 openshift, 如果是访问80,443端口的,就是访问http服务器的,没问题,不用翻墙也可以.但是我的server是8000端口,有个很奇怪的现象,变成不翻墙就连不上了
<Meowoo> 貌似 gfw 屏蔽了8000端口. 我在想办法怎么绕过去,因其ip其实并没有墙.
<Meowoo> 我绑定一个域名(tk顶级域名),走tk的dns,会不会绕过去
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 可以換端口嗎？
<Meowoo> 不行,openshift的死规定
<Meowoo> 他只开放80,443,23,22, 8000(websocket),8433(加密的 websocket)
<Meowoo> openshift还不让tcp socket, 还只能用 websocket, 而且规定端口, 在中间转接一次
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 那就不知到如何解決了，我沒用過openshift
<Meowoo> server 绑定的内部的ip和端口8080, 死规定, 外部用80通过http访问服务器,8000通过websocket访问
<Meowoo> 艾
<Meowoo> 我现在再想,绑定一个域名,试试能不能绕过去.我也不懂,死马当活马医
<Meowoo> 现在弄的server, 自己倒没什么问题, 翻墙就好,别人用也要求别人翻墙,那就恶心了
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 你是想在強外找個跳板重定向嗎？
<Meowoo> 大概这个意思, do.tk有他自己的dns
<Meowoo> 但这些我是不懂的,一知半解
<Meowoo> 死马当活马医的意思
<Meowoo> 那个域名还在审核,还不能试验
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 等會看看channel裏有沒有網絡高手，我去吃飯了
<Meowoo> 好的, bye
<Meowoo> knownbad, 色鬼,出来啦
<jusss> Meowoo: tunnel?
<jusss> Meowoo: redirect?
<jackness> iMadper, 虚拟机安装了ubuntu后怎么界面在窗口下 怎么那么大 很多部分在虚拟机下看不到啊
<Meowoo> jusss, 啥
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<Meowoo> .............
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim中运行python的设置不起中用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449157 Code: map <C-F11> :call CompileRun()<CR> func CompileRun()         exec "w"         if &filetype == 'python'         exec "!/usr/bin/python3 %"         endif endfunc 上面的代码，为什么不起作用，我单独用命令 :!python3 test.py 就可以。按C-F11,无效。 我看不出哪里
<^k^> ─> 有问题，请大家帮看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-09-20 19:20
<jusss> ofan: 电影呢
<ofan> 忘了
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 快点拿来
<ofan> 战栗黑洞 ？
<jusss> ofan: 哦，
<ofan> jusss: 我看后觉得是个垃圾片
<jusss> ofan: 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 看了下年底和简介，我直接忽略了
<jusss> ofan: 阿三还有几部电影一直没看呢，M. Night Shyamalan
<Meowoo> 谁帮下我,不用代理和vpn 上 http://bgmrpc.hostingsiteforfree.com/testRPC.html 这个, 看看有没有 can't connect to host 的错误,或者 closed 的错误
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ BGMRPC Web Demo
<Meowoo> 如果没有错误的话,点击join,以及在Say:后面随便输入些文字按回车
<Meowoo> 将server邦定域名,貌似还真能绕过去
<jusss> Meowoo: 没错误
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 繞過去了嗎？
<Meowoo> jusss, 不用代理么? 点下 join 以及在Say:后面那个输入框输入文字按回车
<jusss> Meowoo: 可以看到
<Meowoo> u1304-61, 还真能绕过去
<Meowoo> jusss, 看到什么
<Meowoo> can't connect to host?
<jusss> Meowoo: nothing
<Meowoo> 说下话额,那有个简单的聊天室
<Meowoo> nothing?
<Meowoo> 我这里不用代理能上了
<jusss> Meowoo: nothing
<jusss> Meowoo: ie8
<Meowoo> 啥都没么?
<Meowoo> .........
<jusss> Meowoo: 嗯
<jiero> iMadper: 这么说，该找adob呃？
<Meowoo> 用 其他的浏览器看看, 我没用过ie试验过
<Meowoo> 我在 linux
<jusss> Meowoo: 敲回车，显示选中dir, 而且啥也没有
<jusss> Meowoo: 我洗澡去了，走了、
<Meowoo> bye
<Meowoo> 好吧
<Meowoo> ie8不支持 websocket 吗?
<Meowoo> 干掉 ie 啦
<jiero> iMadper:  http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=474495268&uk=2047461139
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ P1010014.jpg_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<Meowoo> ie 是不是不支持 websocket
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 你是指websocket ， 瀏覽器內核？
<Meowoo> .... 一个协议额
<Meowoo> firefox 和 chrome 都实现了, ie不知道
<Meowoo> 是额 websocket
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 如果是的，ie真就不支持
<Meowoo> 额, 万恶的 ie
<Meowoo> Authorized 这个啥意思, 不是审核的意思么
<Meowoo> 但我的域名已经其作用了额
<jiero> websocket IE12会支持的
<ofan> ie12除了地球就没了
<iMadper> jiero: 应该是写flash的人的问题吧, 我是说网站的人...
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈, 很萌~
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> iMadper: 嘿嘿
<Meowoo> 绑定了域名,是可以绕过去,但是很容易断额
<Meowoo> Authorized 这个啥意思, 是待审定吗? 怎么我的域名状态是 Authorized, 但域名倒可以使用了, 是不是因为Authorized,所以不稳定
<Meowoo> 我英文不好,查字典是审定的意思
<iMadper> Meowoo: 批准.
<Meowoo> iMadper, 额
<Meowoo> 酱紫额
<jusss> Meowoo: 鉴权？
<iMadper> Meowoo: * adj. 经授权的；经认可的
<Meowoo> jusss, 批准了,我昨天申请的,就是 Authorized 这个状态,我查字典看是 审定的意思, 害得我一直在等这个状态变
<Meowoo> iMadper, 谢了
<Meowoo> 一直等到现在还没变,我试探着去访问,发觉其作用了. 原来早就批准了
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 昨天不能上的话，可能是你访问的 dns 还没更新的原因吧？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 不是不能上,我不知道,我一申请他就这状态,我以为还在审查呢,我连访问都没访问就在等
<jusss> Meowoo: ..
<iMadper> Meowoo: 换个好点儿的字典...
<jusss> iMadper: 买衬衫上哪个网站？ 要加肥的， 因为身高和体重
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 那个域名以前我申请过的, 记得以前是要等一天的时间,域名才生效
<iMadper> jusss: 凡客?
<Meowoo> iMadper, 额
<iMadper> jusss: 我都是直接amazon.cn了
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 域名需要申請？
<jusss> iMadper: 我身高185，体重180
<Meowoo> u1304-61, 顶级域名额
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 我買域名爲什麼都是當時買當時用？
<iMadper> jusss: 长袖?
<jusss> iMadper: 短袖
<iMadper> jusss: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18987005258&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103659383:6:%B1%A6%B1%A6%D2%C2%B7%FE:3d25aa58d1b3accb708a9df0116a1749&ali_trackid=1_3d25aa58d1b3accb708a9df0116a1749&spm=a230r.1.17.5.thYwAB
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 喷水象宝宝衣服装男童女童婴儿秋装纯棉卫衣童装秋季开衫上衣韩版-tmall.com天猫
<Meowoo> u1304-61, 你的是服务商提供的二级域名吧,或者是赠送的
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 當時我買的是ORG頂級域名啊
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我的是免费的
<u1304-61> Meowoo: 本來是買來做博客的，後來發現太忙了，域名就荒廢一年沒用
<jusss> iMadper: 凡客咋那么贵
<jusss> iMadper: 一个短袖要129+
<u1304-61> jusss: 凡客是B2C吧？
<Meowoo> 可能免费的不是很稳定,我上vpn用websocket连我的server,基本没断过,我用这个免费域名绑,是可以绕过去,但是不到一会就断
<jusss> u1304-61: 不知道。。。我对这些概念不懂
<iMadper> jusss: ... 其实, amazon.cn 经常有100rmb任挑三件的活动...
<jusss> iMadper: 这个号
<Meowoo> jusss, 干嘛用 ie
<jusss> Meowoo: 我在win下两个月了
<Meowoo> 装个 firefox 额
<Meowoo> chrome 也好额
<jusss> Meowoo: 有seamonkey,只是平时不用
<Meowoo> seamonkey 应该支持 websocket 吧
<Meowoo> 是你么 jusss ?
<freeflying> iMadper, 晚上有不找妹纸去啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 人艰不拆...
 * iMadper 候总是坏人...
<freeflying> iMadper, 啥意思啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没得找呀...
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。孩子你在夜里可以去夜总会
<jiero> freeflying: 侯总
<jusss> 。
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 你分了？
<jusss> 刚才猛一看以为是猴 总是 坏人，当时就愣了，lol
<Meowoo> jusss, 要ssh 的 找这个 shell.cjb.net 我一直再用, vpn  昨天 u1304-61 给的也可以, 多连几次就好
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free Shell Accounts (@ cjb.net)
<jusss> Meowoo: 嗯
<Meowoo> cjb.net 要用 216.194.70.6 这ip替换, google有教程
<Meowoo> jusss, 我去忙了
<u1304-61> jusss: 昨天也用了那個vpn？
<Meowoo> jusss, 谢谢你的帮助了
<jusss> Meowoo: 哦
<jusss> u1304-61: 嗯
<u1304-61> jusss: 是不是也要好幾次才能連上？
<jusss> u1304-61: 不是，一次就行，第一次是因为地址打错了
<jusss> u1304-61: 我win7 vpn
<freeflying> jiero, 当心 NiuTouRen 踢你
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 从 $log 读取开关机记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449158 Code: 2013-09-20 20:25:08 五 ~ ● cat log-on.pl #!/usr/bin/perl $log='/var/log/kern.log'; $re='proc\b'; open IN,$log; @_=grep /$re/,<IN>; close IN; if(@_<3){    $log.=".1";    open IN,$log; @_=grep /$re/,<IN>; close IN; } print "从 $log 读取开关机记录：\n"; #--------------------------------------- $last
<^k^> ─> day=""; for(@_){    /(\w+\s+\w+)\s(\S+)/;    $day=$1; $time=$2;    $statu=/start/;    if($day ne $lastday){       $lastday=$day; …
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我们北京找个QA
<freeflying> manager 
<freeflying> lol
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: .... 
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 刚一激动... 后面来个manager...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 坏人!
<freeflying> http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/7803
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 巧克力品鉴攻略(1)：巧克力的分类与选购_食品保健_经验盒子_什么值得买
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 吃不起
<freeflying> jiero, 现在吃得最好的就是godiva了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • kingdom rush http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449160 超级难的隐藏关的最后一关，本来铁定过的。为了照相给崽崽看，居然被小树怪偷袭，，，失败。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-09-20 20:34
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 其实德芙也挺还吃还不贵
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 额, 其实, 我不吃巧克力的, 太腻了
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 吃黑巧克力啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我还是比较喜欢吃黄桃罐头...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 罐头这么垃圾的食品你也吃？
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: momo
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 反momo
<eexpress> freeflying: 你还喜欢巧克力啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩.. 吃, 而且喜欢吃..
<eexpress> 妹子才喜欢这
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 雄鸡标
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 显然和你高帅富的身份不符啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 所以, 其实我不是高富帅的...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 要不要我帮你买盒meiji的你送妹纸啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 明治的好吃吗? 没吃过...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 不错啊
<u1304-61> NiuTouRen: 明治的便宜
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 感觉, 明治的在国内卖的很多, 就不用麻烦你大老远带回来了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: wildone, 我又用不到
<NiuTouRen> u1304-61: 恩, 是. 
<u1304-61> NiuTouRen: 感覺國內的巧克力做的太粗糙了，明治給人感覺就很細膩
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 你还不带百八十台lavie回来?
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 卖给你啊？
<NiuTouRen> u1304-61: 别跟我说, 我不吃巧克力的.. 你要是吃黄桃罐头, 可以跟我讨论一下牌子
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 你要真带回这么多! 我就买!
<freeflying> NiuTouRen,  有个nec的朋友，让他问问有没有员工价
 * NiuTouRen 豁出去了!
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 你可以带回来开淘宝...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 你要是不要包装我帮你带
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不用, 我只是在想, 日本有啥好买的...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我还不如带 fancl的化妆品回去卖
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 国内一半的价格
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我同事预期3k多的，我1k多就帮她买好
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 这个, 可以给我带! 送妹子!
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不过这个我完全不会选..
 * NiuTouRen 好渣...
<Meowoo> 国内的巧克力多数是代脂的
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我每次出去都会带不少巧克力回去
<freeflying>  NiuTouRen 我老婆孩子都喜欢吃
<freeflying> 去美国的话还会带坚果回来
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 好男人! 
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 上次 lainme推荐的曲奇很好吃
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 你也可以考虑给你老婆孩子买
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 小熊曲奇.
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 啥地产的？
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 香港.
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我当时是找的深圳那边的代购
<jiero> freeflying: 其实 godivia 感觉不比 lindit 好多少，也不比好时好多少。
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 曲奇我们都是自己做，我老婆做的在小区里可受欢迎了
<freeflying> jiero, 我吃这边的meiji就很好啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 呃.... 膜拜! 以后送我几块儿尝尝吧!
<jiero> freeflying: 我不是喜欢细的，也不喜欢化巧克力，我喜欢冻着吃。
<jiero> freeflying: 凉水/凉奶和巧克力一起吃。
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 可以啊，下次我带去办公室，你来我们办公室尝
 * NiuTouRen 锻炼去
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 前天刚去了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 还看见大肚子hamo了
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 确实很大了，应该快生了 lol
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: lol~ 
<NiuTouRen> http://tt.mop.com/read_11644731_1_0.html
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ 费列罗巧克力频现活蛆虫，今天亲眼见证了~~~_五花八门_图片_猫扑贴贴论坛_猫扑网
<macint0sh> 。
<dragon-toy> 大家好～
<NiuTouRen> dragon-toy: .
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这个又是黑吧
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不晓得
<freeflying> 尼玛又10点了
<^k^> dragon-toy:点点点.  21:10 
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 就刚搜了一下巧克力, 就出来了
<macint0sh> 好
<jiero> freeflying: 国内做的松露巧克力便宜啊。
<freeflying> jiero, 啥高级货啊，没吃过啊
<jiero> freeflying: 便宜的巧克力啊。
<ddddd> ....
<jiero> freeflying: 比如这样的 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.6.KSkgmM&id=13138142211&sku=32199:110083;15635117:132032337&user_id=765840752&areaId=&is_b=1&cat_id=50072325&q=%CB%C9%C2%B6%C7%C9%BF%CB%C1%A6&rn=8249a266347b650fc0f56a94676e9d60
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 依蒂安斯 高纯松露巧克力320g纯可可脂巧克力75%可可黑巧克力零食-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> freeflying:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.2.KSkgmM&id=2253200932&sku=32199:110083;15635117:132032337&user_id=99100076&areaId=&is_b=1&cat_id=50072325&q=%CB%C9%C2%B6%C7%C9%BF%CB%C1%A6&rn=8249a266347b650fc0f56a94676e9d60 这种才是好，保质期45天。
<freeflying> jiero, 6月准备买点godiva送人，去店里一看那叫一贵啊
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 松露巧克力生日礼物amovo魔吻纯可可脂8口味手工巧克力进口零食品-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> freeflying:  牌子货
<jiero> freeflying: 我觉得这个 魔吻不错，敢写少保质期，就是好东西。
<freeflying> jiero, 算了，还是每次多带点回去好了
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。免税区买点就好了
<freeflying> jiero, 超市啊， duty free的东西一点都不便宜的
<jiero> freeflying: 。godiva有店么。
<freeflying> 机场里没在意过
<jiero> freeflying: 我以为godiva只在它自己的专卖店才有
<freeflying> 有些米帝的mall里有
<freeflying> 是专卖店啊
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧。没怎么吃过
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.nautica.com/category/index.jsp?clickid=topnav_sale&categoryId=3619420&source=PJ_AD:Z:NAU&camp=aff&affiliateId=43737&clickId=687692101&affiliateCustomId=manvjohmx5v&affiliateCustomUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nautica.com%2Ffamily%2Findex.jsp%3Fcp%3D3619420.13026647%26categoryId%3D13026645&utm_source=pepperjam&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=2-34096&utm_campaign=43737
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Shop Nautica.com Sale for Nautica discounted clothing and bedding.
<adam8157> jiero: 为什么叫松露巧克力
<freeflying> adam8157, 赶紧下手啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 今年没准备买衣服, 准备把往年的衣服穿一穿然后扔掉
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我一件衣服要穿10多年
<adam8157> freeflying: 穿了好几年的衣服了, 早该撇了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我那衣服和你的比不了
<freeflying> adam8157,  显然不能啊，我的是开会拿的免费的t-shit, 你的最差也是levie's啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ...拉倒吧 levis我的还没收到
<adam8157> freeflying: 排扣的, 悲剧啊, 回来估计还得改成拉链
<adam8157> 海涛翻船
<adam8157> 海淘翻船
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃不能穿送我好了，反正我现在比你瘦了
<adam8157> freeflying: 就是排扣不喜欢而已, 我试试能不能接受不能接受就改了
 * adam8157 貌似好多人买Levi's 501就是为了它的排扣 =,=
<freeflying> adam8157, 链接给个看看
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Levis-Mens-Jean-Decks-32x34/dp/B00A3FEXSC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379684135&sr=8-1&keywords=levis+501
<adam8157> http://us.levi.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3194290
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Levi's 501 Jeans for Men - Shop Levi's 501 Denim Jeans
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Levi's Men's 501 Jean: Clothing
<freeflying> 这是裤子啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是买的裤子啊, 缺裤子
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, TNF的腰包多少买比较划算
<jiero> adam8157: 就是带粉末
<jiero> adam8157: 其实我不喜欢粉末，因为会味道太分散。
<jiero> adam8157:  我一条牛仔都没，也没正装裤
<^k^> 新 Mint • 关于linuxmint的xdmcp远程登录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449162 1.jpeg我用的是cinnamon, 通过XDMPC登录到局域网里另外一台（也是cinnamon）， 为什么老是会显示 桌面崩溃， 有高手答疑吗？ 谢谢 我用的是remmina,安装了xdmcp的插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 hcnhjxox — 2013-09-20 21:45
<jiero> adam8157: 呃，levi's 的裤子在中国价格是美国2~3倍啊？
<adam8157> jiero: 所以海淘啊
<jiero> adam8157:  反正中国消费者是软柿子。不高兴的也就像你这样海淘了~
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 尼玛白天干活，晚上还要写文档
<ddddd> 问一下，怎样在国内买美行当联想笔记本？
<ddddd> 当=买
<ddddd> 有知道的吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 充实啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不知道呀... tnf有腰包吗...
<jusss> adam8157: 海淘瓶雪碧多少钱？
<adam8157> jusss: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 海淘收的手续费怎么算？按重量还是价格的百分比？
<adam8157> jusss: 重量和体积
<jusss> adam8157: 你手机买的啥？4儿子？据说出5儿子了，要不海淘个5儿子？
<adam8157> jusss: 一千块的moto而已
<jusss> adam8157: moto的bootloader是锁的最狠的。。。你竟然买moto
<adam8157> jusss: 我又不刷机
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu touch真的要来啦!Canonical已经确认 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449163 ubuntu touch 的第一个版本 release 1.0将在10月17日随ubuntu 13.10发布的时候一起发布 原文 http://www.phonearena.com/news/Canonical-confirms-that-Ubuntu-Touch-will-be-ready-for-October-17th_id47597 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-09-20 22:23
<jusss> adam8157: 你家要出手机了，会送几部吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 送我一部的话，我就不用买手机了
<adam8157> jusss: 送N份软件拷贝
<jusss> adam8157: 论坛的聊天灌水咋没了
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 论坛的聊天灌水板块哪里去了？我正准备找下饭团那厮狗血的A和B的故事呢
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 别问我
<adam8157> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=15
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> adam8157: 需要注册才能看某些板块？
<jusss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=448225
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<u1304-61> 有沒有人經常使用LibreOffice 談談使用體驗
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:41 
<GODDOG> jusss: 刚上来
<GODDOG> 怎么没人了？
<GODDOG> data
<GODDOG> 小K不是坏了吗 今天上午的时候
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 今天又是睡不着嗎？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 有个蛋痛室友在看电影
<GODDOG> u1304-61:  你懂得
<jusss> GODDOG: arpspoof给他限速
<GODDOG> jusss: 于心不忍啊
<jusss> 。。。
<GODDOG> jusss: 没事 雪雪matlab 聊聊妹子
<u1304-61> GODDOG: :-)，matlab
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 是啊  特么的全世界的科学家都在用 看见广告吓尿了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 學者個有幾年了，內容博大精深，我只學了點皮毛
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 这东西 太NIU X
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 恩，matlaber的精神僅次於TeXer
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 在某个方面用好就行了
<GODDOG> u1304-61:  见过网上用来P图  丧心病狂
<u1304-61> GODDOG: photoshop是基於matlab圖形工具箱開發的，可以說matlab是photoshop的老祖宗
<jusss> GODDOG: matlab.数学老师让我们用，没人用
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 这 学线代的时候我就皮毛的开始用了 
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 還是你們老師有緣見
<jusss> matlab是Lisp好像
<jusss> 不会lisp
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我大二一年沒聽過課，就在寢室自學matlab
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 后来学习非线性仿真的时候学了点皮毛编程
<jusss> 以前这有个cfy用lisp
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 现在大二 真是开始学仿真
<jusss> 不过貌似n长时间没见到他了
<jusss> cfy kandu
<jusss> 睡觉去
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你們專業後來有matlab的課程
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 现在怀念非线性的课了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 有的
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 我們這個學校很多老師都不知道有TeX
<u1304-61> u1304-61: LaTeX,Linux,令無數大學生中途退學啊
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 看過退學的王垠寫的文章沒有？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 没有
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 我现在不喜欢看小众的东西的 高中的时候在看
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 小衆？是指小衆軟件？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不是 小众的文化
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 比如中途退学  我觉的是智商问题
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 這是個有意思的描述，他們確實是小衆
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 不符合世界的必将被世界淘汰
<u1304-61> u1304-61: 那如果爲了符合這個世界，需要欺壓別人呢？
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 如果爲了符合這個世界，需要出賣自己的原則呢？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 眉蹙红颜千点泪 指捻江山万顷波
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 这是我的目的 所以 本来就没什么好出卖的了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 恩，這是曹操的思想
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 何必呢 世界这么大 我之后这么不到两米 何必太较劲
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 好好的玩耍 就好了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 或者用村上春树来说  不停的跳舞就好了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 恩，這樣思想的人都會混的很好，不過我不敢苟同
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 我也是 每个人都有自己生活的目标和理念
<GODDOG> u1304-61:  你的安卓客户端能不能发给我
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 在market裏下載andchat，操作方式和irssi差不多
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 哦
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 有一个好网站关门了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 什麼網站？
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 雅虎
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 之前的雅虎有个好的栏目叫 人心雅香 好像是
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 只是中國區關門了
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 之前很多很好的文章
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 现在没有的看了
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 你說的很好，是指？
<\\dev\null> WPS 才是王道
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 很多类似读者上的文章
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 有助于提高素养的
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: 读者……
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 是啊 那个幼年时期的读物
<u1304-61> 測試
<u1304-61> 又斷了
<GODDOG> 以后我也手机上了
<GODDOG> 就不用电脑了
<GODDOG> Hello
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  01:22 
<GODDOG> 这
<GODDOG> 突然发现了个问题
<\\dev\null> w
<GODDOG_> e
<GODDOG> irssi 还是用不了sasl
<GODDOG> 还是手机搞得高端些
<GODDOG> 还有谁没睡吗？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 多了
<knownbad> 少了
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 熬夜工作？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 時差黨
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 好吧
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 不好吧
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 如何？
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 你是在米国的？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 不是
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: where?
<knownbad> Sausage nation.
<GODDOG> knownbad: 还不睡？为了做什么？
<knownbad> Waiting for you.
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 你猜
<GODDOG> knownbad: 手机党 你比不起的
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 第一次用手机全键盘
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 好他妹的累
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 用了好幾年的手機鍵盤了
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 妹子？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 妹子能和你在這裏聊?
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 你還是先去擼吧
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 不要放弃希望
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 放棄什麼希望
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 不撸好多年了
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 爲什麼?
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 掉皮了?
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 你的还真是脆弱
<knownbad> 刚刚测试过sasl没问题。  https://www.freenode.net/sasl/sasl-irssi.shtml
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Configuring SASL for irssi
<GODDOG> 哦  你妹
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 妹毛
<GODDOG> knownbad: 我这里那些库不知道放在哪里
<knownbad> Debian上都有。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆在家幹嘛呢
<knownbad> 现在就是irssi+sasl
<GODDOG> knownbad:  mac  喔弄不明白路径和库
<knownbad> 你自个找屎。
<knownbad> 老婆在家睡大觉。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 擦 你就養着?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 她不找點事情做?
<knownbad> 再看看吧。
<knownbad> 她都不愿坐公车了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 她沒有車本?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆都搞定車本了
<knownbad> 車本？
<knownbad> 虾米？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 駕駛證
<knownbad> 原本打算让她在国内学开车的。
<knownbad> 午餐去。
<stmsgebjgd> 給車加油去
<knownbad> 桌前吃饭。
<stmsgebjgd> 今天便宜 
<knownbad> sasl+tor没问题。
<knownbad> GODDOG: 用perl -MCPAN -e 'install Crypt::OpenSSL::Bignum Crypt::DH Crypt::Blowfish'
<knownbad> 应该可以下载需要的modules.
<knownbad> 按照之前网页的教程应该没问题。
<knownbad> 回鸽子去。
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  04:19 
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  04:19 
<^k^> 05:05
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 软件管理更新后开不了机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449168 如题，就是更新重启后开不了机老是卡在开机画面上然后一直等到电脑黑屏但电脑还在运转只能强制关机 双系统win7可用 是不grub引导问题。。。。。怎么办啊急。。。高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 usyoung — 2013-09-21 4:02
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：不敢     吴先生嗓子疼。到医院後，医生说:「你的扁桃腺发炎..最好把它切除」半年後，吴先生腹部又疼了，到医院後医生说:「你的盲肠发炎了..必须把它切除」几个月後，吴先生又来找医生，医生问:「你又那不舒服了」吴先生鼓起勇气说:「医生..我实在不敢对您说啊..这次我是头
<^k^> ─> 疼!!」
<u1304-61> 大家早
<GODDOG> Moring everyone
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 剛起牀嗎？
<NiuTouRen> ....
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 还不准备起
<u1304-61> GODDOG: :-)
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, TNF有很多腰包啊
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, http://www.amazon.co.jp/THE-NORTH-FACE-%E3%83%8E%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A4%E3%82%B9-roadrunner1-NM61207/dp/B00B4KC8LO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_shoes_6
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： THE NORTH FACE(ノースフェイス) ロードランナー ランニング ウエストバッグ roadrunner1-NM61207: シューズ＆バッグ
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 额... 我对腰包了解太少了... 
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 你们都是没睡的？
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不过, 这个粉色的... 
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 怎么会. 
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 对 freeflying 来说, 都快十一点了, 起来不是正常吗
<u1304-61> GODDOG: 他們時區和我們不一樣
<GODDOG> u1304-61: 是哈
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 有别的颜色啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩, 买吧, 挺便宜的样子, 130左右吧
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 看看有没有合适的冲锋衣，软壳或者帽子
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 准备一起买
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我也在选
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 昨晚看了好久, 想找个能和我的抓绒合体的冲锋衣, 发现都好贵
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 日亚上能找到最好啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩, 好!
 * NiuTouRen 日语压力大
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-O-D-%E3%83%91%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AB-Men%E2%80%99s-1103175/dp/B004WSVCTY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1379727660&sr=8-3&keywords=montbell
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)mont-bell O.D.パーカ Men's 1103175: 服＆ファッション小物
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 软壳？
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩, 看着像软壳... 日语压力大
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 等 nyfair上线吧
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 价格貌似买不到软壳啊
<freeflying> NiuTouRen,  召唤她啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 怎么召唤? 你要在日本九州找齐七龙珠才能召唤呀
<freeflying> lol
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-Men%E2%80%99s-1106290-%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B0%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3/dp/B005WFILJK/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379727824&sr=1-1&keywords=montbell  冲锋衣不错
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)montbell ライト シェル パーカ Men’s 1106290: 服＆ファッション小物
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这妹纸很高端啊，拿L1B
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: l1b是啥?
<NiuTouRen> これら全ての性質を高次元で併せ持つこのシリーズは .... 
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这个价格不错啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 看介绍: 撥水性・防風性・保温性・吸汗性・ストレッチ性  猜测这东西不错
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 主要是牌子不错
<freeflying> 不过这像是女款
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: men's
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 价格是我可接收的范围啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我也可以接受呀!
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我都可以接受，你们自然没问题啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 来一发?
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: ... 候总! 莫要埋汰我!
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 来吧
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我再找找看
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 岂敢啊
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 你比较下吧，衣服比较容易带
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 好
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 19000 这个是不是太贵了
<freeflying> 快1k可
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 就  http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-Men%E2%80%99s-1106290-%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B0%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3/dp/B005WFILJK/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379727824&sr=1-1&keywords=montbell   最靠谱
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不过, 号码怎么都这么小呀感觉. xl的也不大...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我胸围101cm, 里面加个冲锋衣和速干, 得要个125cm胸围的衣服...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 候总, 乃在逛民俗业嘛?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: freeflying 早
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 心情不好, 你让我kick一下吧
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 蒽
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> lol
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-740006107.25.ADZ8dD&id=18711883371  看上去不错的样子
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ 现货 美国山浩MHW Mountain Hardwear Ulster Jacket 男款冲锋衣-淘宝网
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: http://imagebin.org/271523
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 能告诉你我的浏览器又启动不了了么
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ... ... firefox -q
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: http://imagebin.org/271524
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 还是起不来?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 恩啊
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 加不加  -q 一样
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 把 ~/.mozilla移走, 然后再启动
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 对了, 我最近在收集搞笑的东西哄妹子, 看得的话, 记得给我贴上irc~
 * NiuTouRen 看电影去
<imtxc> ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 移动硬盘无法自动挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449171 移动硬盘现在无法自动挂载和卸载，在界面上挂载或者卸载移动硬盘都会出现如上错误，只能通过mount手动挂载和卸载。 <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580%3Bcp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C432%3Bap%3Delementaryos%B0%C9%2C90%2C440/sign=d0294f292a34349b740
<jusss> 擦，刚考完三级网络技术
<jusss> 考的都是思科路由器配置，都忘光了，就前年配置过一点路由器
 * cherrot 我一定是蛋疼了
<roylez> cherrot: .
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wlan总是扫描到不存在的网络,内核自己编的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449172 其实我用的是gentoo发行版.用ubuntu livecd , windows等是没这个问题的 内核是自己编的,其实也几乎没有改动的,但是就是iwlist scan的时候总会有一半是 SSID="" 在wicd上显示出来的就是 下图的 <hidden> 没有加密 ,其实这
<tenzu> 测试
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  11:11 
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 啥民俗业啊
<jackness> Kubuntut不太y一样阿 
<jackness> 虚拟机真是废品 怎么窗口口这么小的
<Meowoo> ofan, 在么
<Meowoo> 问个问题
<jackness> 输入还有延迟 
<Meowoo> ofan, Qt script 支持 JSON.parse 和 JSON.stringify 的吗?
<jackness> iMadper,走了
<jackness> 诶                伤心阿 
<Meowoo> 默哀
<jackness> 唉 变化太快了 
<jackness> 虚拟机为什么那么卡阿 
<jackness> 谁用过的阿      
<jackness> 简直废品
<jackness> 窗口那么小 
<cherrot> jackness, 不让马吃草 还让马快跑
<jackness> cherrot: 我错了吗 我给了他20个G 草料还不够吗
<cherrot> jackness, 内存给了多少 
<cherrot> jackness, cpu怎么分配的
<jackness> cherrot: 还给在Kubuntu64位的 
<Meowoo> jackness, 你那是屋子大,草料不够啊
<jackness> cpu 2 4
<jackness> 内存1G
<Meowoo> jackness, 内存和cpu才是草料额,硬盘是屋子
<jackness> 那我内存给2G 这东西建好后可以改变吧 
<cherrot> jackness, 1G 跑个资源要求少点的桌面吧  gnome3 kde都是资源大户
<jackness> 晕死 我就想三系统都用用的 
<jackness> windows7  ubuntu Kubuntu
<jackness> 我等下退出 内存改大点会好点吗
<jackness> kubuntu比ubuntu好看 这点是真的 感觉有点超windows的感觉
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 史上最好的Oracle视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449173 1_疯狂Java_疯狂软件_肖文吉老师_Oracle_Oracle服务器的安装 视频内容包括:Oracle10g服务器下载、安装、卸载以及要注意的事项等。 2_疯狂Java_疯狂软件_肖文吉老师_Oracle_Oracle远程连接 视频内容包括:Oracle数据库的用户登录和远程用户访问等。 3
<^k^> ─> _疯狂Java_疯狂软件_肖文吉老师_Oracle_Oracle体系结构 视频内容包括:Oracle的体系结构，包括物理结构和逻辑结 …
<jackness> NiuTouRen: 你占了iMadper的位置
<jackness> 机器人还会说话 真好
<jackness> kde桌面这么像windows的 很漂亮
<Meowoo> ofan, 出来一下额,我在英文频道问问题好累额
<Meowoo> 谁懂 qt 的
<Meowoo> qt频道没人说话
<Meowoo> qt script 是否支持 JSON.parse 和 JSON.stringify 方法
<cherrot> Meowoo, 没有手册么
<Meowoo> 找不到
<cherrot> Meowoo, 不能试试看？
<Meowoo> 找不到才来问的
<cherrot> Meowoo, 好久没写qt了  都不知道qt script是啥。。
<jackness> 弱弱的问一下 qt是什么
<cherrot> Meowoo, 新出的东西一般就自己试了才知道
<Meowoo> 要试很麻烦额,如果知道不行,我就放弃这个实现,不浪费这个时间了.如果支持,我再努力一下
<cherrot> Meowoo, 倒也是 lol
<Meowoo> jackness, 那你用 kde 干嘛,kde就是支持qt的
<Meowoo> jackness, 那你用 kde 干嘛,kde就是基于qt的
<cherrot> jackness, 优秀的C++图形库
<Meowoo> cherrot, 额
<hoxily|droid> jackness, QT是图形UI库。
<jackness> 我是小菜鸟 谢谢大神们的讲解 怪不得kde这么漂料 感情是qt的功劳
<Meowoo> kde的漂亮倒不是完全因为 qt
<Meowoo> 只是 kde 是用 qt 写的, gnome3也很漂亮额
<cherrot> jackness, 我喜欢gnome-Ubuntu lol
<Meowoo> 用 qt 写 server 是不是很冷僻
<jackness> gnome3是ubuntu桌面吧 感觉上没有kde漂亮 kde半透明 有点感觉超过windows7的areo了
<cherrot> Meowoo, 我就用它写过ftp 糊弄老师。。
<jackness> aero
<Meowoo> cherrot, 服务端,不是客户端额
<cherrot> jackness, 你用的是unity ，gnome3的shell之一，我用的gnome-shell 上次给你发过图
<Meowoo> ftp还真没弄过
<cherrot> Meowoo, 当时是用它写的ftp server 和 client 
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 酱紫
<cherrot> Meowoo, 自己写server 好高端  我不懂  我当时是图简单用qt的
<Meowoo> 弄了一个 qt写的 RPC, 但是服务端得编译,想绑一下 js
<Meowoo> cherrot, 用 qt 写server 很简单啊,关键封装了很多东西. 不用管底层,但效率如何就不清楚了.没从底层开始搞过
<jackness> UNIX操作系统是当今可用的最好的操作系统。
<cherrot> Meowoo, 嗯   追求效率估计大牛们会用epoll 
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不懂 epoll 
<cherrot> Meowoo, 我也不懂 公司倒是自己折腾出一个框架
<Meowoo> 额
<cherrot> Meowoo, 我都是直接写脚本放nginx上。。。
<jackness> cherrot: 哦 那我的桌面和你还是不一样的吗 你是在ubuntu上自己改的吗
<cherrot> jackness, gnome-ubuntu 发行版
<Meowoo> 额
<cherrot> Meowoo, :D
<Meowoo> 我还是去试验一下.
<jackness> cherrot: 还有这个版本啊 我就是ubuntu官网下载的13.04
<cherrot> jackness, http://ubuntugnome.org/
<^k^> cherrot ⇪ ti: Ubuntu GNOME
<cherrot> jackness, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<^k^> cherrot ⇪ t: Ubuntu-GNOME 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
<GODDOG> 吃饭
<jackness> cherrot: 你的和我的区别也就是桌面不同吧 里面的软件什么的 基本差不多吧
<jackness> cherrot: 感觉你们都是搞网页服务器什么的啊  你们的东西我都要百度才知道是什么东西
<cherrot> jackness, 嗯
<GODDOG> jackness: 你是做什么的？
<cherrot> jackness, java喜欢把简单的东西搞复杂  
<cherrot> jackness, 玩得转自然好 玩不转会很累  简单问题搞复杂后就可以把人当螺丝用了
<jackness> 我是学习java编程的
 * cherrot 饭饭
<jackness> 本来我是教英语的 我正在改行学编程
 * jackness 饭在哪里
<GODDOG> jackness: 类UNIX环境？
<jackness> GODDOG: 我现在把就天天在ubuntu上用vi打hello，world！
<jackness> GODDOG: 我属于菜菜鸟
<GODDOG> jackness: VI  还有人翻古董的
<jackness> GODDOG: 有时候用eclipse
<GODDOG> jackness: 我用vim  但是看源码还是eclipse
<GODDOG> jackness: jackness 你可以去看看##JAVA
<jackness> GODDOG: ##JAVA是书名？
<GODDOG> 是
<oxbambooxo> 大家做过lfs吗
<jackness> 没找到这本书
<GODDOG> jackness: 抱歉 不是
<GODDOG> jackness: 是房间名
<jackness> GODDOG: 哦谢谢 
<jackness> ##JAVA
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 论坛确认码能普及一下吗或改进一下吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449174 这论坛的确认码能普及一下吗？ 为什么是两个英文单词。 而且其中一个还写的无法认知。 回复一个帖子发表一个帖子。 就要研究那个该死的确认码。 我输入确认吗是不是要和它一摸一样 带不带空格的？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 andangel — 2013-09-21 12:19
<Meowoo> cherrot, qt script 还真支持 JSON.parse
<GODDOG> hello everyone
<GODDOG> 大家觉得台式机不稳定是什么问题？
<cherrot> GODDOG, 折腾的太狠
<GODDOG> 我去年修好了一台台式三个月没碰它 开学回来 启动的时候直接停在windows启动的界面上
<cherrot> GODDOG, 那是windows的问题啊
<GODDOG> cherrot: 是不是要重新清灰一下
<cherrot> GODDOG, linux起码会告诉你哪出问题了
<cherrot> GODDOG, 都已经启动了  跟你台式机没啥关系了
<GODDOG> cherrot: 哦
<GODDOG> cherrot: 运行程序的时候 长时间不操作就会死机
<cherrot> GODDOG, 你那是内存泄漏了吧
<GODDOG> cherrot: 这电脑 我已经不能说他什么
<cherrot> GODDOG, 台式机经折腾 坏了也好修
<GODDOG> cherrot: 那道是
<GODDOG> cherrot: 一个有并口 没串口的机器了
<GODDOG> cherrot: 去年的时候还指望能打打游戏 
<GODDOG> 今年算了
<tenzu> happyaron: 你要用matlab？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次开机，设置好的3D桌面壁纸不显示，背景一片漆黑，还要从新设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449176 单系统ubuntu13.04,按照论坛的3D特效设置帖设置过后，每次开机，之前设置好的3D桌面壁纸不显示，背景一片漆黑，还要从新设置，新手请求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2013-09-21 12:59
<Carlman> ？
<yangning>  /quit
<Carlman> 自己动手制作arm-linux交叉编译工具关于gnu工具版本匹配，新手，求大神指导
<Carlman> 有没有大神，指导一下
<YSTYLE> 好啊
<YSTYLE> /msg
<YSTYLE> 没人?
<Carlman> 人好少
<YSTYLE> 、
<YSTYLE> /help
<Carlman> 求大神指导
<stmsgebjgd> 人呢
<stmsgebjgd> 都哪去了
<YSTYLE> 我怎么看不到的。。。
<stmsgebjgd> 右側
<stmsgebjgd> YSTYLE, 笨
<YSTYLE> 真看不到。。。
<YSTYLE> 再发几句看看。。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04装不了的网卡，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449177 网卡在windows上表示：Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 也就是需要AR8171的linux驱动吧，论坛上有相关的主题，不过跟我的电脑的版本不一样，试过不行求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 pepenm — 2013-09-21 13:54
<YSTYLE> /help
<YSTYLE> list
<YSTYLE> /list
<GODDOG> YSTYLE:  你在做什么？
<YSTYLE> 看命令怎么用的。。。。。》《
<GODDOG> YSTYLE: 你先／topic
<YSTYLE> 哦
<YSTYLE> /topic
<GODDOG> YSTYLE: 改你的输入法为中文看看
<GODDOG> YSTYLE:错了 是英文
<YSTYLE> ／topic
<YSTYLE> /topic
<YSTYLE> 无语。。。。
<GODDOG> YSTYLE: 我才是真正的无语
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 你帮 YSTYLE  解决下问题吧 
<YSTYLE> 复制过来还是英文输入
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 开始我以为是输入法问题  但是看来我错了
<YSTYLE> !rank
<YSTYLE> /users
<GODDOG> YSTYLE: 你是怎么加到频道里来的呢
<YSTYLE> ==我换手机里的来看看。。。
<GODDOG> YSTYLE: 你是手机的?
<YSTYLE> 现在是电脑
<stmsgebjgd> YSTYLE, 打對方昵稱
<stmsgebjgd> YSTYLE, 首字母 之後tab補齊
<YSTYLE> 没反应。。。
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 啥问题
<stmsgebjgd> YSTYLE, 那是不可能的
<Meowoo> 有什么问题可以问到我的
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, 賤貓
<Meowoo> 啥
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, 最近沒看到你在g+上啊
<wpah> 有没有用arch的呀
<Meowoo> 在弄我游戏的底层
<wpah> 请教个问题，呵呵
<stmsgebjgd> wpah, #archlinux-cn
<wpah> 哦哦哦
<GODDOG> Meowoo:  那个好像走了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我啥都不懂,问我干嘛
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 就是 YSTYLE  打不出命令
<Meowoo> 我用 ubuntu 当 windows 用的
<Meowoo> 不懂高深的东西
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 那在做游戏？
<Meowoo> 额
<GODDOG> 有没有 用过matlab的人？
<GODDOG> 如果arr2是个3*3数组 那么arr2(:,1:2:3) 
<GODDOG> 这个命令只能打印出来第一列和第三列
<GODDOG> 怎么理解这个命令 ？
<maplebeats> lainme: 囡囡姐姐
<maplebeats> lainme: 什么时候来深圳玩玩呀
<maplebeats> cherrot: 小贱人，你怎么也在
<cherrot> maplebeats, 小贱人  怎么不来上班！
<GODDOG> 你们都有工作的了？
<cherrot> GODDOG, maplebeats 的工作就是被我包养
<cherrot> maplebeats, quassel 就是日语恶心的意思么
<GODDOG> 这
<GODDOG> 话说 工程管理是个什么概念
<GODDOG> 在看别人群里 在讨论vim不适合工程管理的事情
<GODDOG> 话说我这个台式是应该卖了还是怎么样呢 
<GODDOG> 我还是比价香留着自己玩的
<GODDOG> 但是邮回家略远 略贵
<jiero> GODDOG: 送给学妹
<GODDOG> jiero: 不值得送 
<jiero> GODDOG: 你的学妹都那么富有啊
<GODDOG> jiero: 512 内存 3.0Ghz处理器 
<jiero> GODDOG: 打字够用了。
<GODDOG> jiero: 倒是有四个硬盘
<jiero> GODDOG: 。。。
<GODDOG> jiero: 两个个500G 一个80 一个140
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 没听到歌德
<GODDOG> jiero: 我们这学妹很凶残的 直接MPB
<GODDOG> 纠结中
<jiero> GODDOG: 学弟
<GODDOG> jiero: 也好
<jiero> imtxc 什么办法解决掉音乐文件左右声道不同？
<jiero> imtxc: 太多音乐文件只注重左声道
<cherrot> jiero, 音乐质量不行啊 卡拉OK的吧
<jiero> imtxc NiuTouRen : 我都怀疑自己右耳听力比左耳稍差因为音频文件左边总是更多细节。
<imtxc> jiero: 这个，是耳朵问题吧
<jiero> cherrot: 不是。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 人性化的媒体操作系统——haiku特性一览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449180 这里有一个很好的幻灯片，介绍haiku的一些重要特性，其中一些是相当先进和人性化的，比如直观好用的窗口堆叠(stack)和胶合(glue)，简单拖放即可实现的桌面嵌入组件，等等（总共4页）： http://www.haiku-os.org/slideshows
<^k^> ─> /haiku-1 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2013-09-21 15:09
<cherrot> jiero, 用音乐编辑软件打开这个音乐 把两个声道数据合起来
<jiero> imtxc: 呃左右耳机交换就能发现
<cherrot> jiero, 然后再导出
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<jiero> cherrot: 好麻烦啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 不麻烦啊 
<jiero> cherrot: 左右声道合起来有些不好。比如有的音乐故意，左右交换渐变 :(
<imtxc> 擦，刚去村里面买了个移动硬盘盒，没地方拧螺丝。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 那没救了
<cherrot> imtxc, 放个假还来村里 你没救了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我去试听耳机来着
<jiero> imtxc: 买移动硬盘盒？干嘛？
<jiero> imtxc: 我只在奥运村试听过，结果听flac，600元以上的到2000元的，我都没听出多少区别啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 有块硬盘，闲置一年多了，我得让他发挥余热啊
<jiero> imtxc: 送人
<cherrot> imtxc, 我电脑现在两块硬盘
<GODDOG>  imtxc 硬盘盒？ 
<jiero> imtxc: 我有80GB和120GB移动硬盘各一块，家里3台电脑，一台120GB硬盘，一台80GB硬盘，一台40GB硬盘。
<GODDOG> imtxc: 是那种安装大硬盘的吗？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 笔记本硬盘
<GODDOG> imtxc: 哦
<jiero> imtxc: 送给我吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 如果是500GB的
<imtxc> jiero: 现在已经有盒子了啊
<GODDOG> 我决定了 我把主板什么的邮回家 壳子20块就卖
<imtxc> jiero: 是500g 的
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。那就算了
<jiero> imtxc: 500GB都淘汰了。我40GB正在服役啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 真的能听出区别来么。音乐？
<imtxc> jiero: 当然能。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 也是，也就对我这种只把音乐当背景的难以察觉。
<GODDOG> imtxc: 一直外放的 表示听不出来
 * jiero 发现，人可以很容易屏蔽音乐的影响，想感动就感动，想无视就无视。
<GODDOG> jiero: 你那个效果是怎么出来的 在／me后加什么？
<jiero> GODDOG:  /me 后面加橘子
<tenzu> jiero: yo！
<jiero> tenzu: 还是交给妹妹卖萌好，我那个玩偶交给妹妹了。
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。刚对你说。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 我就说了不适合你
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。
 * GODDOG orange
<GODDOG> e 
 * GODDOG 这样子的
<imtxc> tenzu: 叫兽
<imtxc> tenzu: 不伺候皇子去跑这里做什么
<tenzu> imtxc: 要写report
<jiero> 不是吧，离线下载就是公然的盗版官方下？
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> cherrot 这小贱人跑了？
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽好
<maplebeats> imtxc: 那个啥好
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<maplebeats> jiero: 那个啥啥好呀
 * maplebeats 都好- -
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果你好。
<jiero> maplebeats: 可以煮了吃掉了
<jiero> maplebeats: 刚收起30斤栗子
<tenzu> maplebeats: yo
 * tenzu 退出一下
<maplebeats> imtxc: 呃
<maplebeats> jiero: 给我邮几斤
<jiero> maplebeats: 不给。自己买呗。
<maplebeats> jiero: 切，小气
<maplebeats> jiero: 给我来斤NEXUS 7
<Guest74889> ./quit
<jiero> equalize image histogram，这是什么
<jiero> maplebeats: ？
<maplebeats> jiero: 我怎么知道
<GODDOG> 盖7？
<maplebeats> nexus 7
<maplebeats> 话说，windows phone 8真垃圾哟
<maplebeats> 微软开发了这么多年就出这么一个垃圾？
<freeflying> maplebeats, 你用过啊
<maplebeats> freeflying: 我买了一个
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 为甚们这个说？
<freeflying> maplebeats, 那用户体验显然比android好
<imtxc> maplebeats: 买了什么手机了
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 哪个方面差？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 有么，有么？
<maplebeats> 除了流畅度不错，其它没有任何亮点啊。。。
<maplebeats> 这界面太难用了
<tenzu> testing
<maplebeats> 输入法连五笔都没有
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<maplebeats> tenzu: 测试失败
<tenzu> maplebeats: 果然notify失败
<freeflying> maplebeats, ios上也没五笔，不一堆人说好用
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 用电量方面怎么样？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 我用着就感觉基本功能缺失
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么手动安装了NVIDIA官方驱动后，换不回来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449181 下载了最新NVIDIA官方驱动的run文件，安装成功了。想换回系统自带的驱动却换不回来了，运行了sudo apt-get install nvidia-current后就启动不了系统。一直一个光标在闪啊闪的 进入命令行查看xorg日志，有一条错误 Fata
<^k^> ─> l server error: no screens found 请问大神这个是什么原因呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolhty — 2013-09-21 15:40
<maplebeats> GODDOG: 一天三充
<freeflying> maplebeats,  你买得啥
<maplebeats> freeflying: lumia 520
<freeflying> maplebeats, 再差也得620
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 这明显的蛋疼了
<maplebeats> freeflying: 这和几20没关系吧
<freeflying> maplebeats, 我用620很好
<maplebeats> freeflying: 620也就比520配置好点点，难看死了
<freeflying>  maplebeats 显然有， 其一，我的620电池和galaxy nexus基本差不多
<maplebeats> freeflying: 你能一直玩一天？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 发热严重不
<maplebeats> GODDOG: 一般蛋疼
<freeflying> 没你说的这些问题
<jiero> maplebeats freeflying : baidu的分享，就不能很大对把。  http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=3406704345&uk=2047461139
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ P1010064.jpg等_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<jiero> maplebeats: 什么发热？
<jiero> maplebeats: 炸弹？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 你开着WIFI开着定位，用电能用很久？
<maplebeats> jiero: 恩那。。
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<maplebeats> 我只听说925的续航不错
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  15:46 
<jiero> freeflying: 6个月一换手机？
<GODDOG> 上面这个是着呢们出来的？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 那个蛋疼的推送，以及应用商店连接错误的问题你遇见过没。。
<freeflying> maplebeats, 都是一天一充
<freeflying> maplebeats, 这个是天朝网络的问题吧
<maplebeats> freeflying: =-=，果然是520坑了么，我一天至少两充
<maplebeats> freeflying: 其实推送这个问题，微软是自己不想解决
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 用GPS耗电多的是Nokia N900，3小时就用光电了。
<jackness> iMadper; 书到了，可惜你走了
<maplebeats> freeflying: 有个同事从微软跳过来的，她给我讲了讲微软的架构，从头到尾就两个“有钱”，不思进取。。。
<tenzu> ^k^: testing
<maplebeats> jiero: 你那破N900就别拿出来了- -
<^k^> tenzu, 你能告诉我什么八卦？  15:53 
<jiero> maplebeats: 至少能用2天。
<jiero> maplebeats: lol
<jackness> 我想买魅族MX3
<jiero> maplebeats: 鄙视你都可以了。
<freeflying> maplebeats, 也不是吧
<freeflying> maplebeats, 乃在啥公司
 * maplebeats 睡觉
<jiero> freeflying: 他是企鹅党
<freeflying> jiero, 有钱啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来上班！
<freeflying> 靠，为啥我3g老断呢今天
<jiero> freeflying: ？没懂你啥意思。
<jiero> cherrot: 昨天我第一次用D90，咔嚓咔嚓按啊。
<freeflying> 不过这3g速度真心不错，我用line语言效果和电话差不多
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<tenzu> testing
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  15:56 
<maplebeats> cherrot: 上你妹，老子这两天的服务器老死机
<freeflying> tenzu, 还不赶紧洗尿布去
<tenzu> 这次终于可以了
<tenzu> freeflying: 攒着一起洗
<cherrot> jiero, 好用不？
<cherrot> jiero, 入手了？新的？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 死机还不来加班！
<jiero> cherrot: 我爸个把月之前买的，和你说过了啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 是新的
<tenzu> 求爱疯5S降价
<cherrot> jiero, 你没说型号 
<maplebeats> cherrot: 死机就死机，有容灾我怕毛，重启一下就不管了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 妈蛋
<jiero> cherrot: 说了吧。和你的差别不是镜头么。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 求1020降价比较靠谱
<cherrot> jiero, 嗯哪
<tenzu> lainme: 我知道你在
<jiero> tenzu: 好奇，你怎么知道？
<tenzu> maplebeats: 1020是啥？
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我叫 lainme叫不出来- -
<tenzu> jiero: 看到gtalk在线，哈哈
<maplebeats> tenzu: nokia
<jiero> tenzu: 。她gtalk一直在吧。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 好坏
<GODDOG> ^k^: testing
<tenzu> maplebeats: 3310王道
<GODDOG> e 
<maplebeats> 睡觉！
<^k^> GODDOG, 一个更深层次的算法是必要的，正确回应。  15:59 
<jiero> 睡吧睡吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 其实我是想问问她irssi的notify脚本是不是能改进一下
<jiero> tenzu: 直接gtalk说就可以了
<tenzu> jiero: 算了，反正也不是啥大事
<GODDOG> jiero: 哪个机器人回应是有神规则吗？
<GODDOG> 了不起的盖茨比
<freeflying> 明儿去哪玩呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 明天上班
<stmsgebjgd>  军方宣布互联网为意识形态斗争的“新战场” - 中国中央军委副主席许其亮在北京举行的军宣会上发言时说，互联网成了意识形态斗争的一个“新的战场”。中国媒体周二报道，他呼吁中国人民解放军“在互联网 上对社会舆论起影响作用。” 解放军，干点让人民瞧得起的事行不？
<stmsgebjgd> 哈哈哈
<jusss> 今天好安静
<imtxc> 基蛙这一对基友在杭州玩的好嗨啊
<GODDOG> 谁在杭州？
<GODDOG> 来杭电啊
<GODDOG> 什么情况？
<GODDOG> 这
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 老本本了。sony VPCS136EC 装13.04一次成功。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449182 偶是菜鸟，第一装ubuntu, 快捷键能用，我自己装的win7居然不能用。汗， 感觉这系统还不错哈。 就是谷歌浏览器为什么装不了新版的？ 请问qq有吗/? iTunes有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 happymo — 2013-09-21 19:11
<freeflying> imtxc, 你过节没出去玩啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎麼樣 搞定她了麼
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 革命尚未成功，同志仍需努力
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她說什麼
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看不起你這個用win8的人?
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 没空嘛
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就是看不起你用win8了
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 陕西师范大学的有没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449184 如题。希望大家相互帮助提高。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nomorewzx — 2013-09-21 19:28
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其實不是的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你得繼續約
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有道是好女怕磨郎
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 时间不合适啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 週末啊
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 没借口啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如現在
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 問她幾點了
<imtxc> freeflying: 出去了呀，去中关村儿试听耳机了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 同學外面的電線杆子是你掉的麼
<alvin_rxg> ——
<imtxc> freeflying: 然后大街上溜达买了几件儿地摊衣服有
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<imtxc> 完美假期
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 繼續上
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能氣餒
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 我还是把 powerpint 做好了再说
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, ppt? 丟人 怎麼着也得用beamer啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你要搞定阿三妹？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: beamer 没有 referentenansicht 啊
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 阿四
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 阿三据说是白人
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太高深了 沒用過referentenansicht
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 上午考NCRE 3
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 全是思科路由器配置，
<jusss> 坑爹
<alvin_rxg> 然后？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 然后50分钟交卷走人呀
<alvin_rxg> 乖
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6park有新片
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu为什么不能安装新力得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449186 顺便求解，163源更新忽略了的一堆都是什么？ 提示命中 http://mirrors.163.com lucid Release.gpg 命中 http://mirrors.163.com lucid-security Release.gpg 命中 http://mirrors.163.com lucid-updates Release.gpg 命中 http://mirrors.163.com lucid-proposed Release.gpg 命中 http://mirrors.163.com l
<^k^> ─> ucid-backports Release.gpg 命中 <a class="postlink" href=&
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 你算是qq過來的惡霸
<jusss> 谁能给我讲讲历届ioccc，感激不尽
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 怎么这么说
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, qq
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ 你是EE得宠物？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 实在不能不说，linux下的pdf阅读，应该属于mendeley http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449188 记得以前上学的时候，因为需要管理文献用过mendeley，当时也在论坛推荐过，毕业之后不用看文献了，就忘记了。 最近需要看pdf标注，找了好几个都不理想，突然想起mendeley来了，装上，导入pdf ，一切一样，爽 有常看
<jusss> c标准库里有rot47?
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 从那里看出来 我用QQ的
<CyrusYzGTt>    /CTCP 
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 那GODDOG* 是什么？
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哈喽哈喽～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 恃寝来了？ 跪安吧，本尊要批阅存折
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 擦
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ GODDOG 神狗， EE的宠物
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 伦家不开森～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 看 新闻联播
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 会受不了的。。。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你在忙啥啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 受不了，就过来 爱爱
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你谈过恋爱咩。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 准备明天上班
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 真的假的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 。。 要回答哪个问题
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: both= =
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 跟 苍老师 。。   真
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然要去上班了= =
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: ee是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 额， 临时工， 工资才1500 其他都没有， 而且每个月的花费超过 3000 ，， 想辞职
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ google 
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你之前就工作流？？？？
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么你要在我的昵称后面加一个奇怪的符号
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ xchat 自定义  
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu为何无法更新源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449189 sudo apt-get update之后一堆忽略 统计信息: 发表于 由 yujang123 — 2013-09-21 20:38
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 换 irssi吧
<GODDOG> 太无聊了
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ 不换， xchat 可以自定义 符号， 还傻瓜， 
<XiangYu98> 这有个新人
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 这 那你好要用鼠标
<GODDOG> 还
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ 也有快捷键
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 而且 你加个符号 并不能提醒到我
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ 哼， xchat 能识别
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ eexpress 来了， 应该说你的主人来了
<freeflying> eexpress, 
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 你还真是理解力差的惊人
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 在GOD 和 DOG中没有空
<CyrusYzGTt> GODDOG§ 可以截断
<GODDOG> CyrusYzGTt: 简单来说从 GOD 到 DOG  我都不再其中
<eexpress> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/ee5f8eea183d840f8d3ea8d3
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ kingdom rush 特殊关卡图_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<eexpress> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/f8ff5aecdc9487adcf2d4fdf
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ kingdom rush 普通关卡_3张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<jusss> main(_)里面有个_会怎么样？
<jusss> 有人用c吗？
<jusss> NiuTouRen: .
<jusss> ofan: .
<hoxily> jusss: 域名解析是不是出问题了？
<jusss> hoxily: 没呀
<jusss> hoxily: 什么域名解析？
<jusss> NiuTouRen: main(_){for(--_;.....
<GODDOG> 了不起的盖茨比 一个不错的电影
<hoxily> jusss: 用nslookup查询任何域名，都会添加上.gistar.com的后缀。结果总是一个美国的IP。我是Win7 x64系统。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gistar > Home (@ gistar.com)
<XiangYu98> 好冷清
<GODDOG> ？
<GODDOG> 嘻嘻一笑
<XiangYu98> 感觉这里说话的不多
<GODDOG> XiangYu98: 然后？
<hoxily> GODDOG: 用nslookup查询任何域名，都会添加上.gistar.com的后缀。结果总是一个美国的IP。我是Win7 x64系统。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gistar > Home (@ gistar.com)
<hoxily> GODDOG: 你知道是什么缘故吗？
<GODDOG> hoxily: 不知道  没用过nslookup
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ls命令行的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449191 初来咋到望大家多多教导 我最近才学习linux 自己尝试安装了火狐24.0 虽然是按照教程安装。 把原来的火狐文件夹改名吧解压出来的火狐文件夹移进去。 然后做系统关联。 在操作过程中突然我发现我对命令行认知太少。 我习惯使用LS这个命令。
<XiangYu98> 我只是想知道这里有没有人能看见我在说话，第一次用IRC
<jusss> XiangYu98: 有
<XiangYu98> 谢谢！
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<freeflying> 泡面里不带筷子或叉子
<freeflying> 太搞了吧
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<Mayaer> 那用手抓么
<wenjianhn> freeflying, 被诅咒了吧
<freeflying> 看来只能上手了
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 你咋又跑回去了
<alvin_rxg> 穷得只剩手了？
<jusss> freeflying: main(_){for(--_.... main里面的_是什么意思
<wenjianhn> frankxu, 在帝都，没去办公室
<GODDOG> wenjianhn: 在帝都？
<wenjianhn> freeflying, ^
<wenjianhn> GODDOG, 嗯啊
<jusss> freeflying: 等同于main(int _)?还是那个啥
<freeflying> Mayaer, 日清的杯面在国内是有叉子的
<Mayaer> 困了。。
<hoxily> jusss: - 可以做为一个合法的identifier
<hoxily> _
<jusss> hoxily: 但是它没说明符
<Mayaer> 洗澡睡觉去~
<freeflying> Mayaer, 来和宅宅们hangouts啊
<jusss> hoxily: 直接默认int?
<Mayaer> 明天上课，伤不起～
<freeflying> 明天周日，终于能休息了
<hoxily> jusss: 看一下有没有#define
<jusss> hoxily: no
<jusss> hoxily: main(_){for(--_;putchar(_++["J!Mpwf!Zpv\1"]-1););}
<hoxily> #include呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 就一句
<jusss> hoxily: 没#include
<hoxily> jusss: 在没有说明类型的情况下，作int型处理。
<hoxily> jusss: 别写这种代码!
<jusss> hoxily: 这不是标准吧，只有c语言早期时可以不声明直接用，默认int
<hoxily> jusss: 自己去看ANSI C标准
<hoxily> 我也不太清楚
<wenjianhn> launchpad 挂了
<wenjianhn>  LP down due to a datacentre outage; we're investigating
<wenjianhn> :(
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 难怪，公司irc也抽风
<wenjianhn> 还好是周末啊
<freeflying> 还好有hangouts
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449192 我现在装的是ubuntu12.04，装不上驱动，求个能装的驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 pepenm — 2013-09-21 21:53
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 候总, 冲锋衣怎么样?
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 刚进家门...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 等你找了下单啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我不知道买多大的
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 上午那个就很好呀
<hoxily> jusss: 你去 ##C 频道问问看。
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 候总乃胸围多少呀?
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 不知道呢，没尺子
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: ... 那你怎么买...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 这东西不是都看胸围的嘛...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 不合适就淘宝上出了好了
<freeflying> 尼玛我司美国销售不给力啊，不然去美国做实施多好啊
<Mayaer> freeflying: = =
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 赞
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 是呀, 你要去美国, 我就跟着沾代购的便宜~ lol~
<freeflying> Mayaer, 日清的杯面居然真有虾
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 悲催啊
<Mayaer> freeflying: 尼玛 你是来刺激我的吗
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.iso.org/iso/home/store/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=57853
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-Men%E2%80%99s-1106290-%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B0%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3/dp/B005WFILJK/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379727824&sr=1-1&keywords=montbell
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: ISO/IEC 9899:2011 - Information technology -- Programming languages -- C 
<Mayaer> 上床去～
<NiuTouRen> mayaer: 日清在国内最好吃的, 是拉王
<freeflying> Mayaer, 等我发个图给你
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)montbell ライト シェル パーカ Men’s 1106290: 服＆ファッション小物
 * Mayaer 晚安 各位～
<NiuTouRen> Mayaer: 淘宝就有卖的
<hoxily> jusss: 最新的c11标准。
<NiuTouRen> Mayaer: 晚安
 * hoxily Mayaer good night
<Mayaer> NiuTouRen: 你买给我～
<Mayaer> NiuTouRen: 我把地址给你，哈哈哈
<NiuTouRen> Mayaer: 我这么穷... 你好意思...
<GODDOG> hoxily: 现在更新到C11 了？
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 前两年不就是了...
 * GODDOG good night
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 来不来这款?
<Mayaer> NiuTouRen: 哼 睡觉去
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 好吧 表示不知道
<gebjgd> 已經在用c11
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 国内教科书还没更新
<GODDOG> 伤心不以
<NiuTouRen> 教科书...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 等下
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不着急
<wenjianhn> freeflying, 我下个月去美国
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 好，给多带些东西
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这个价格不错啊，美亚上不知道多少
<wenjianhn> OK
<wenjianhn> 20号
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 肯定贵, montbell是日本本土牌子
<freeflying> 这边真心没啥可买的
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 哦
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 回头你把酒店地址给我
<freeflying>  NiuTouRen 这个就是山浩吗
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不是. 山浩是 mountain hardware
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 不过你能穿的我估计也没问题
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩, 我胸围101, 腰围92.... 
<wenjianhn> freeflying, OK
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 确实比我肥不少啊
 * NiuTouRen 哭
<GODDOG> 楼上什么情况？
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 我得赶紧跑步去，不然又要长肉了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 长吧....
<GODDOG> 胸围101 ， 是个好妹子
 * NiuTouRen 诅咒你们都200斤!
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 正不开心呢, 你小心点儿~
 * GODDOG 
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 我等败退
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 结果你长到了200,我们都减了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: .. .. 坏人!
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这货效果如何啊
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 从没听你们推荐过啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 看上去, 不错... 
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: montbell 最强的是羽绒服
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 1000蓬的...
<freeflying> 这么牛逼
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 牌子是好牌子... 
<freeflying> 可以考虑给我父母各买件啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 你说羽绒服? 是呀
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 找找看有没有便宜的
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 行
<freeflying> 哎，明儿去那玩呢
<freeflying> 还有周一
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-%E3%82%B5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%83%89-1101409-%E3%83%8F%E3%83%8B%E3%83%BC%C3%97%E3%83%86%E3%83%A9%E3%82%AB%E3%83%83%E3%82%BF/dp/B00920QXUU/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1379728240&sr=8-28&keywords=montbell
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)mont-bell サーマランド パーカ Men's 1101409: 服＆ファッション小物
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 这个多少篷的呢
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 完全没有写... 介绍看不懂..
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 要不给老爸老妈买便宜的marmot吧?
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 那个日本买不划算吧
<jusss> hoxily: ietf的都看不懂，ansi估计也看不懂
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 恩, 不过, 日本这个, 看不懂...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 都没介绍的...
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐几款开发用的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449193 编辑器 vim emacs 可惜还不是全局菜单，期待早日出全司菜单的emacs ultraedit slickedit 十六进制编辑器 010 editor 文件比较器 beyond compare 首先向那些开发ubuntu系统的人致敬，我觉得ubuntu更多的是要争取那些大公司的支持，或许因为ubuntu不够稳定的原因
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 召唤那妹纸啊
<jusss> NiuTouRen: main(_){for(--_;putchar(_++["J!Mpwf!Zpv\1"]-1););} 里面的main(_)是啥
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 不知道
<wenjianhn> jusss, 去chinaunix里面问问。。。
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 反正, _只是个变量名
<jackness> NiuTouRen, 你知道电子书pdf的哪里找吗？The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 关键是它在main()里而且还没声明符
<NiuTouRen> jusss: main (argc) 什么的, 也是可以的呀
<NiuTouRen> jusss: type of a parameter are optional in C
<wenjianhn> main也没有声明返回值类型呢
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 还有这种#define z(_)_,_,_
<NiuTouRen> wenjianhn: 不一定要有. 默认就是int
<wenjianhn> _也是类似意思
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 你直接写个_, 就是一个int呀
<wenjianhn> 我猜的
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 看这种脑残代码, 直接把_替换成argc, 就行了
<jusss> NiuTouRen: O
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 后面的, 是语法糖, 也不难
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 问题是, 你丫是脑残了还是怎么了, 一定要看这么无聊的代码?
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 问题少年还是有的
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 脑残了。。。
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 问题少年很少的.
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 最后都进精神病医院了
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 在这个房间里的你觉得有多少是正常人？
<NiuTouRen> GODDOG: 也就 jusss 为首的几个人不正常
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 话说乃现在还跑步吗
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 跑呀, 不过一周也就两次...
<GODDOG> NiuTouRen: 你在他的名字写了什么 我这里是三个问号
<freeflying> jusss, 你编译个看看不就知道了
<jusss> freeflying: 一看到就编译了
<jusss> freeflying: 没抱错
<gebjgd> 測試
<jusss> gebjgd: 测试失败、
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 语法上面是没错
<gebjgd> 垃圾
<gebjgd> 就沒個好的irc
<NiuTouRen> jusss: First, you should know that _ is a valid variable name, albeit an ugly one. 
<NiuTouRen> jusss: next, realize that the return type of a function, and the type of a parameter are optional in C
<jusss> NiuTouRen: o
<NiuTouRen> jusss: Next, you need know that a[3] is same with 3[a]
<jusss> NiuTouRen: ...*(3+q)
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 要不你先入件，我看看如何再决定
<freeflying> lol
<NiuTouRen> freefl
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 可以, 你收到就先拆开, 然后看看质量, 再决定是否入手
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 正好就当帮你做贡献了~ 省得让你帮忙我免费代购, 怪不好意思的~ 
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, lol
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 你在测试什么？
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 日亚注册有为期一个月的prime, 次日达
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 那我现在下单?
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 怎么衣服的胸围这么小...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我自己是101的, 想买个125的衣服, 里面放一件抓绒... 结果, 没有
<freeflying> 211-0004
<freeflying> Kanagawa-ken 3-1175-1 Shinmaruko Higashi, Nakahara-ku, Kawasaki-city
<freeflying> Richmond Hotel Premier Musashi Kosugi
<freeflying> Phone: 0444300076
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 明明msg你的，咋变成公开的信息了呢
<jusss> freeflying: msg一直都是公开的，用query
<GODDOG> jusss: msg 是公开的啊
<freeflying> jusss, 你确定啊
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157 niutouren 乃们的裤子都发货了
<gfrog_holiday> 猴总
<jusss> freeflying: 应该是吧，要不你/help下看看
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_holiday: 赞
<jusss> freeflying: 最好能看到原始的freenode指令，不是客户端的
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday,  这楼下有个jeansmate,  卖levies/lee/edwin
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 乃也不上账和你媳妇的片子
<gfrog_holiday> 啧啧，为毛这些东西明明都是中国产的，但是在国外更便宜
<gfrog_holiday> 我没跟媳妇出来玩啊，她有课走不了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 最大的才112... 没有我能穿的呀...
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 靠，这不要太爽啊
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: xl的才112...
 * NiuTouRen 我真的胖到这个地步了...
<GODDOG> jusss: 你看见我刚才 msg 你了？
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 不至于吧
<freeflying> lol
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 对呀!! 我都没得穿, 那 hamo只能定制了!!!
 * NiuTouRen 不科学!
<freeflying> lol
 * NiuTouRen 一生黑 hamo!
<gfrog_holiday> 又黑 hamo酱了
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 你应该看基狗
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 不认识...
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 那小身板
<freeflying> NiuTouRen, 他不也在RH刚刚实习走？
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我没赶上... 总觉得他是在环游世界...
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 有个腾龙的牛头只要3k多，nex用的，赶紧下手吧
 * NiuTouRen 我不胖! 睡觉去!
<gebjgd> 話說這個還挺穩定的
<GODDOG> 熬夜？
<GODDOG> 问下 如果我想把我现在电脑里的所有的图片都加上水印 
<GODDOG> 这个程序的思路 谁你给一个吗 我一点想法都没有
<if_else> 各位兄台，重新编译 kernel 后，执行 make modules_instal 会清除之前安装的么？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 話說是誰引你進入這裏的
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 你的介紹人是誰
<hoxily> GODDOG: 1.找到所有图片的路径，存成一个list。
<hoxily> GODDOG: 2.依次给每个图片加上水印
<hoxily> GODDOG: 完
<hoxily> GODDOG: 具体怎么加水印，我也不知道。
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, 有工具
<hoxily> GODDOG: 其中第一步的思路是递归的遍历。比如：
<hoxily> GODDOG: visit(s_dir_or_file file) { if is file { add to list } else { foreach (f in file) { visit(f) } } }
<hoxily> stmsgebjgd: 给个名字？
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, Phatch PHoto bATCH Processor
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, 一搜就有
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, @人民日报海外版：美国的民主中缺少一个能代表最广大人民根本利益、长远利益的政治权威，所以，美国要搞点改革，比中国难多了。我们中国人千万要珍惜奋斗了100多年、付出了血汗代价才好不容易形成的政治权威。有了它，中国人才摆脱了一盘散沙。有了它，中国就有了稳定，有了希望，有了办法，有了今天令世界震惊的成
<stmsgebjgd> 就。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 幹嘛呢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 還弄ppt呢?
<hoxily> stmsgebjgd: 哦，谢
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 还没整完呢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先去整那個女孩吧
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 她早出门了。。。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你真笨
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 約啊
<GODDOG> hoxily: 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 咋约啊
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 在这里要有介绍人的？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, @李佳佳Audrey：有个好友，美女，83年，专业是自然科学，留美海归，刚刚加入国内实验室。在七大姑八大姨张罗下开始相亲，每次都五分钟内解决。我问你怎么能这么快判断，她说，我只关心价值观和科学精神，所以只问两个问题不会继续浪费时间：1.你是否崇拜毛泽东；2.你是否相信中医。
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 要啊 
<GODDOG> hoxily: 只是无聊的想每次在保存网页上一张图片的时候 自动的加上水印
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 這麼好的地方 需要介紹的
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, google drive就自動了
<GODDOG> hoxily: 这样别人从我电脑上偷图片 我就知道了
<stmsgebjgd> @AceTony：9月20日是iPhone 5s/5c正式发售的重要日子，苹果公司上下自然会十分重视。根据多名国外网友的反映，库克当天一身便装出现在位于 Palo Alto 的苹果零售店门前，向当时还在门外排队的人群挥手打招呼。库克饶有兴致地参观了当地的Apple store对着苹果店的员工语重心长地说，务必保证人民群众买到放心的iPhone，尽最大努力满足群众对
<stmsgebjgd> 土豪金的需求。随后，他走出店外与排队的果粉亲切地拉起了家常，关切地询问果粉买iPhone的钱够不够，肾还好不好？家里还缺iPhone吗？
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd:  google drive大陆不稳定
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 翻牆
<hoxily> GODDOG: 汗
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 好吧
<GODDOG> 加水印的程序我能写， 但是如何监控电脑上图片的状态和如何在无论任何图片来源
<hoxily> GODDOG: 与其监控图片
<GODDOG> 只要出现在电脑硬盘上 就加上水印 我就不知道了
<alvin_rxg> 水映像干吗？版权？
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 生活无聊了 而且我电脑上最多的就是图片
<GODDOG> 在一个vim群里看见有个人在说ruby是世界第一
<GODDOG> 的编程语言
<hoxily`> GODDOG: 不如给浏览器加个另存为含有水印的插件。
<GODDOG> 我回了一句  日本鬼子滚出中国
<GODDOG> 估计要被踢
<hoxily`> GODDOG: 这样你每次用这个插件存下来的图，自动添加上水印。
<GODDOG> hoxily`: 那也好 一步一步来吧
<GODDOG> hoxily`: 其实这个想法邪恶了就可以 别人的U盘插在我电脑上
<GODDOG> hoxily`: 就直接全都加上水印
<GODDOG> good night everyone
 * hoxily` bye
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 去了健身房。
<knownbad> 还是健身房给力，身材没得藏。
<knownbad> 披布袋衣的就略过。
<alvin_rxg> 哦，下个月我也差不多得安排一下健身房了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有錢人咯
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我的已經退了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 天天上班騎車  鍛鍊效果更明顯
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, @bornccy：这两天卖金色iPhone5贴纸，赚了8万。搞不懂中国人。
<stmsgebjgd> @cxiaoji：「NASA招志愿者在床上躺70天，可以玩游戏打电话上网，报酬一万八千美刀。」「我要报名。」「床头下倾6度，如厕不能离床，全程监控。」「我要给我儿子报名。」
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, @纳兰性急：我是个很念旧的人。电脑是08年买的15寸mbp，主板烧过一次，摔过两次，现在系统还是10.5.8，很多软件都装不了。相机是08年买的D300，快门早过了5万次还有俩坏点。手机是10年买的ip4。之所以恋恋不舍，是觉得它们都有脾气秉性，用久了都有了感情，心理学上管这种现象叫「没钱」。
<stmsgebjgd> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-dSZMhtP1bno/Uj2erYo1KlI/AAAAAAAAFQY/HBBa1EIw9nM/w426-h860/QQ%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%8720130921212214.jpg
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 對了 你買了新筆記本了麼
<hoxily_HIRC> /whois stmsgebjgd
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily_HIRC, 你猜
<hoxily_HIRC> 看不到呢。你穿了cloak。
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily_HIRC, 德國
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily_HIRC, 不用看了
<hoxily_HIRC> O
<knownbad> 骑单车倒不错。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 當然了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 之後坐火車去上班
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 火車上一堆漂亮女孩
<knownbad> 但骑多了可能影响性功能。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 就騎5分鐘
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 值得擔心性功能的人不是我吧
<knownbad> 我要骑得13 miles。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 美國就是這點不好  太遠
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 公共交通不發達
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 現在的apu fullhd本子還挺貴
<knownbad> 还好吧？   $300左右。
<knownbad> 得关机冲凉去。
<stmsgebjgd> 扯 300刀沒戲
<stmsgebjgd> 晚上還有這麼多人進來  少見
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily_HIRC, 
<^k^> 05:00
<tinlee> 冒泡
<tinlee> 求个zip_open php解压缩的类
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-22
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于kali linux/bt工具包在debian/lmde运行的可行性 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449195 前些日子在虚拟机里安装了kali linux，用过一些里头自带的渗透测试工具后发现真心不错，就想把这些工具搬到外面来。不过我上网查了好久都没发现kali linux的工具包，只找到了貌似是ubuntu专用的backtrack工具包。 这里
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: gfrog 乃好惬意啊
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> 主席竟然quit了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 谁用13.04的帮我上传几份文件上来，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449197 我遇到这个问题： viewtopic.php?f=8&t=448811 一直解决不了，不知道是不是设置的问题 有热心的网友帮我上传你系统中的这些目录到网盘吗： /etc/gtk-3.0/ /usr/lib/gtk-3.0/ /usr/lib/libgtk-3-0/ 随便压缩下打包上传到网盘，谢谢
<^k^> ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-09-22 8:33
<GODDOG> Gtk大概是干什么用的啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<GODDOG> MeaCulpa: ？？
<hongker> 星期天还要上课的苦逼。。。＝。＝
<tinlee> 我是多么的想上课啊
<tinlee> 可是还要上班的酷毙
<GODDOG> hongker: 大几？
<MeaCulpa> 今天是工作日啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez 早
<GODDOG> 图书馆的狗啊
<\\dev\null> lasdjfadlsf;lasdf
<\\dev\null> WTF!
 * \\dev\null 好烦 啊
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> 神狗...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
 * MeaCulpa 做中文日历的真惨，每年都要看国务院通知
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还不一定能看懂。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可见国务院的那帮人每年多闲
<tenzu> xianyu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，你家的小兽肿么样啊？
<tenzu> roylez: 吃，睡，闹，也就这三样
<roylez> tenzu: 不错啊，您玩他的便便玩够没？
<tenzu> roylez: 有几次差点吃嘴里。。。
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<GODDOG> roylez: MeaCulpa 你妹
<tinlee> 有做php的吗？
<tenzu> GODDOG: 做死的节奏
<GODDOG> tenzu: 哦？
<sou_> 找 PHP 干啥？
<roylez> tenzu: 没事，哥最近借不到帽子
<roylez> tenzu: 能给永久的么？
<tenzu> roylez: 我没权限
<roylez> tenzu: 狒狒有？
<tenzu> roylez: 茸茸必须有
<tenzu> roylez: 狒狒应该也有
<roylez> tenzu: 蓉蓉基本上不是这个频道的人了
<tenzu> roylez: 打他手机让他给你加权限
<GODDOG> roylez: 差  这是什么节奏
 * \\dev\null 没意思
<GODDOG> 赶脚要卷地出门了
<tenzu> GODDOG: 别怕。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) GODDOG
<tenzu> 主席神拳无敌
<roylez> tenzu: 经常练习
<GODDOG> 伤心不已
<tenzu> 哟，自己能回来
<roylez> tenzu: ban了管理员能自己回来不？
<imtxc> sigh
<tenzu> roylez: 没试过
<imtxc> ..
<roylez> tenzu: 现在我试试
<GODDOG> 匿了
<tenzu> 狒狒会是什么心情
<imtxc> 赞
<roylez> tenzu: 2分钟没回来就解封
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗别走啊
<roylez> tenzu: 看来是回不来
<tenzu> roylez: 应该是
<GODDOG> :-[
<genophy> ...
<genophy> 好久没来。都一家人了？这么贴切？
<roylez> 多久没来？
<xianyu> ^_^
<genophy> 额。。半年，or一年。。
<genophy> 也许是两年。
<genophy> 反正很久了
<tenzu> yo，小谢自动op了
<roylez> tenzu: 哪里？
<roylez> tenzu: 我回武汉了，忘了跟你说了
<tenzu> roylez: 我看错了，嗯嗯
<tenzu> roylez: 挪窝了还是？
<roylez> tenzu: work from home了
<iMadper> ...
<tenzu> roylez: 手机号也换了？
 * iMadper 流年不利...
 * iMadper 抱抱 roylez 
<roylez> tenzu: 双号
 * iMadper 以德报怨
<tenzu> roylez: 998的双卡双待？
<roylez> tenzu: 950买的吧
<roylez> tenzu: lol
<tinlee> 998送软妹吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 什么时候回去的？
<roylez> tenzu: 回来2个周了吧
<tenzu> xianyu: 还在编译，好慢
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 有啥好图吗?
<roylez> tenzu: 还说啃老来得实在
<tenzu> roylez: 同感
<roylez> iMadper: x-art.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ x-art.com)
<\\dev\null> roylez: alvin_rxg x-art.com
<xianyu> tenzu: 目测整不好
<roylez> xianyu tenzu 丫一伙的？
<tenzu> roylez: 他/她/它 是我认识的新人
<tinlee> 我也是新人，求携带
<tenzu> roylez: 刚装好ubuntu
<roylez> tinlee: 男的女的？
<xianyu> 它
<tenzu> xianyu: 快快随我拜见主席 roylez 
<tinlee> 您要男孩纸还是伪娘
<xianyu> roylez: 主席 ORZ
<roylez> tinlee: 擦，伪娘好，伪娘献给我manager
<roylez> xianyu: 乖，记得纳税
<tenzu> ubuntu里连个vim也装不了了。。。
<tenzu> 我竟然退化到如此地步
<tinlee> 不是有gvim吗？
<sou_> nano
<tenzu> 凑合用vi吧，反正用的不多
<imtxc> iMadper: 台式真好啊
<roylez> tenzu: vim-enhanced?
<imtxc> iMadper: 给毒到了
<tenzu> roylez: 依赖有问题  vim : Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2) but 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨儿去试听了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 听什么了都?
<imtxc> iMadper: 在人的台机上面听了听 HD650
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有 T1 
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 谷仅u2?
<tenzu> roylez: 虚拟机里的arch被我整废了，欲哭无泪
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有 K702
<iMadper> imtxc: t1 我都没听过
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 重装个arch现在好麻烦
<roylez> tenzu: 我这arch装上去2年了，估计一直用到笔记本淘汰
<imtxc> iMadper: 还听了天龙的那个啥来着，忘了
<args> tenzu: 用fedora咯
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正那个店家看我进去一看我就是买不起的，就不管我我随便听了。。
<roylez> tenzu: 下载个systemrescuecd的光盘，用它启动挂载起来修复呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞, 喜欢k702不>
<tenzu> args: 木有yaourt
<imtxc> iMadper: K702 好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: 1700左右
<iMadper> imtxc: 比hd650便宜多
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求大神指教，ubuntu桌面版系统装IE的简单办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449198 有没有简单点ubuntu系统装IE的简单办法，把步骤发给我 统计信息: 发表于 由 ltfd — 2013-09-22 9:44
<args> tenzu: 我在arch上都不用yaourt的，arch的developer歧视这东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过我在 C4 上直推 K702 跟人的台机差远了，他们台机的型号我不认识
<tenzu> roylez: 懒得折腾，闲了重装一个拉倒
<tenzu> args: 我小白，只会yaourt
<iMadper> imtxc: 台机, 来个谷津u2就够了, 如果有钱, u1也行
<imtxc> iMadper: 听 702 那里只有一张蔡大妈的碟
<iMadper> imtxc: u2, 解码器/耳放 一体, 方便
<args> tenzu: yaourt有啥优点？
<imtxc> iMadper: U2 算便携了？
<tenzu> args: 稍微偏门点的软件直接装了，不用手动编译呗
<roylez> tenzu: 重装才是麻烦呢，配置起来费劲
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 便携你妹妹...
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> 看错了
<tenzu> roylez: 我的配置文件少，大部分都是默认值
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟刀片服务器一边大!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的 mp3 有 lo
<roylez> tenzu: 我的都被配过了
<args> tenzu: 其实有个东西叫rpmfusion
<roylez> tenzu: 哥是配置狂
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 你想直接买个随身放?
<imtxc> iMadper: 1U？
<iMadper> imtxc: 1u是啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 随身要什么放嘛
<vimx> 请问httpd.conf中UserDir public_html和DocumentRoot“/usr/local/httpd/htdocs”具体是什么意思呀
<iMadper> imtxc: fiio e12
<tenzu> roylez: screen配置一直用你的，irssi自己设置一下，vim就三行，别的似乎没啥了
<imtxc> iMadper: 试了，随身效果不是太明显，至少我耳朵听不出跟直推的区别嘛
<roylez> tenzu: 我这里的配置文件多到我自己都记不清
<iMadper> imtxc: 随身嘛, 就这样的
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且, 你本来推力就很大了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 有钱了上台机
<tenzu> roylez: 只能说你以前闲的蛋疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以提升不会太明显
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.lOcz1e&id=13314871138&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<imtxc> iMadper: HD650 真心好
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【浙江总代】谷津U2 解码/耳放 一体机+发烧电源线+usb线+保险管-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> iMadper: 没听到 sr225
<imtxc> 只听到 sr60
<iMadper> imtxc: sr60是歌德最底端的了.. 
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，那时候念博士
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有个 igardo
<imtxc> iMadper: 攒够钱买个这货听听
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说谷津u2?
<iMadper> imtxc: 有点儿贵...
<imtxc> iMadper: 中关村买这些的太少了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说 hd650 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不太想要太难伺候的耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 不好伺候
<imtxc> iMadper: 650 推不好而已，又没有恶声
<iMadper> imtxc: 推好hd650的放, 比hd650贵. <-- 不好伺候
<imtxc> 这倒是
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，还听了 dt880 之类的，总结了一下，我以前的 Dt440 是最重的
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 880太清淡了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.hB1VGV&id=15265423786&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 睿韵声学（纷泰刻）DM215 5寸有源监听音箱/分立功放/专业监听-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱买这个也行
<imtxc> 音箱？
<imtxc> 不买音箱
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 分泰克的喇叭赞!
<imtxc> 我不喜欢跟别人分享音乐
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 看起来 hifi 确实小众
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.RL7Ai1&id=7284632755&_u=mum7j6m00c0
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 稀客/xycad线阵列音箱/专业音响/LA12-2/LA双12线阵列扬声器 12+6-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> iMadper: 村里我就找到了三家店试听了下
<iMadper> imtxc: 问题是贵....
<iMadper> imtxc: 要是, hd650一百多, 大家就都来买了
<imtxc> iMadper: 是大部分觉得音乐不值那个价格而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天我听的时候，一个 50+ 的阿姨，来听了两分钟就买走了个 q701 羡慕啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 可惜她儿子在，我没要到电话
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那店里还有几个大湿在谈论，我请教了下，他们说要推好 hd650, 最便宜的放，也 3k+ 了
<tenzu> imtxc: 你想认个干妈？
<imtxc> tenzu: 恩，有介绍不
<tenzu> imtxc: 有介绍还轮的到你？
<iMadper> imtxc: 谷津u2嘛...
<roylez> iMadper: 你又要烧什么？
<iMadper> roylez: 什么都不烧了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 不着急，先有耳机再说，你的 tf15 好了没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫不是要买录音笔么……
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没来得及寄回去呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近忙着选冲锋衣和羽绒服
<jackness> iMadper, 书已经到了，昨天看了看很不错，希望看完给我新的书单 
<iMadper> jackness: :-)
<jackness> iMadper, 昨天你不在 说实话 想你了
<iMadper> jackness: 哥! 咱说话小心点儿... 
<args> 表白了！～
<jackness> 这样就会被说基情吗？
<roylez> iMadper: 你跟 args 咋回事？
<monson> iMadper, ...
<iMadper> monson: 早, 你pto还是wfh?
<iMadper> roylez: 没事呀
<monson> iMadper, 广州今年最大的台风让我遇上了。。 T_T
<tenzu> 作为基情目击证人，打算截屏保存
<iMadper> monson: 你在广州呢? 
<iMadper> monson: 擦, 给我带牛肉丸回来!
<monson> iMadper, 嗯，到国庆这几天WFH，打台风出不去！！
<imtxc> jackness: iMadper 你俩终于好上了
 * iMadper 决定打开杀戒
<monson> iMadper, 不过放心，我会帮你多吃点的～
<iMadper> monson: ... ... 
<iMadper> monson: 我想吃潮汕牛肉丸牛筋丸...   >_<
<roylez> iMadper: 先学好语文
<iMadper> roy
<iMadper> roylez: 输入法不好而已
 * iMadper 大开杀戒
<monson> iMadper, 一般啦，我只喜欢沙茶酱 ^_^
<iMadper> monson: 沙茶酱.... 不喜欢..
<tenzu> arg rip
<jackness> imtxc, 我跟你好了 
<tinlee> 那个。。。
<tinlee> 弱弱的问下
<monson> iMadper, 讨厌。。下楼吃爱心早餐了，wave～
<iMadper> monson: ...
<imtxc> jackness: .... monson iMadper ......
<imtxc> 这个频道怎么了
<tinlee> 谁能给介绍下聊天室出场人物，主角，人物关系，以及聊天室背景吗？
<iMadper> tinlee: 第一主角, roylez , 人称主席
<tinlee> 职业 以及 基础属性，技能，打法
<imtxc> tinlee: 打法是经典的 5 连击
<tinlee> 一般是单打还是团战呢？
<imtxc> tinlee: 单打团
<iMadper> tinlee: 你跟 roylez 说求虐, 让 roylez 打你一次就知道了
<imtxc> iMadper: 明天又闲了，到哪去再蹭听一下呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 和讯耳机馆
<imtxc> iMadper: 嘛地方
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<iMadper> imtxc: 专门听的地方
<imtxc> iMadper: location
<iMadper> imtxc: 天河
<imtxc> iMadper: 机票多少钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 900
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5827294-3584400186.10.IVTCkE&id=19718962569
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ North Star/北极星 Excelsio 新款解码器 DAC 支持DSD 行货现货-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 你帮我报销吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 行
<iMadper> imtxc: 给我发票, 我帮你报销
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵帽好福利
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 快去吧
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5827294-3584400186.19.IVTCkE&id=18092802581
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 实体现货 美国Acoustic Research（AR）Lossless无损播放器 AR-M1-淘宝网
<tenzu> xianyu: 编译还是没完成
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-3608180145.3.IVTCkE&id=21462284710
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 萌音 fitear togo 334 to go!334 非定制公模耳塞/耳机 当天发货-淘宝网
<jackness> 北极星啊 解码器 跟我学费一样样的钱啊 
<jackness> 解码器那么贵
<xianyu> tenzu: 这真是个坏消息！
<tenzu> xianyu: 估计得中午了，而且还不知道能不能装上
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<tenzu> xianyu: 好消息是到目前为止，还没有报错
<imtxc> iMadper: 你觉得我是能消费起这个价位的东西的人么
<xianyu> tenzu: 为什么装个软件要这么麻烦
<imtxc> iMadper: 非定制的塞子，就不要给我了
<jackness> imtxc, 你是hifi发烧友啊
<jackness> imtxc, 听歌要求那么高
<imtxc> jackness: 瞎玩嘛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> xianyu: 因为更新官方源出了问题，而且软件依赖有毛病，所以只能编译安装了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> jackness: 你的 iMadper 哥才是烧友
<roylez> 还差一拳
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * tenzu 目测主席大战破马，结果主席完胜
<imtxc> tinlee: 主席的连击出现
 * roylez 常胜
<xianyu> tenzu: 那低版本的会不会好装一点
<jackness> imtxc, 哦，没聊过这个事情，我以前觉得买个森海塞尔的耳机就算听歌了，最多下载无损音乐，看来级别差距太大
<tinlee> 原来这就是主席的连积极
<tinlee> 连击技
<tinlee> 话说有什么好的输入法推荐吗
<iMadper> tinlee: 恩, 是不是觉得弱爆了?
<tinlee> 我觉得很绚丽啊 /*master 必须要吹捧啊*/
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/311039
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD558 头戴式耳机 $131.26（约￥860）_Amazon优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> tinlee: master?! phd!
<tinlee> 主席 不是boss吗？
<tinlee> 不是master，manager ,admin 这类级别的吗
<imtxc> tinlee: 信不信我把你这条消息转发500次？
<tinlee> 可能我误解了
<tinlee> 那谁来解释下呢？
<iMadper> tinlee: 太小看主席了你
<tinlee> 让我更好的理解这里的三观
<iMadper> tinlee: 不可饶恕
<tinlee> 什么状况啦 O。O
<imtxc> 这里有三观？
<tenzu> xianyu: 应该不会
<imtxc> 558？ 也是 300欧 的么
<jackness> 这个价位差不多 能接受
<roylez> imtxc: 擦，300呕？？？这么贵的
<imtxc> roylez: ohm, not eur.
<xianyu> tenzu: 纳尼
<tenzu> xianyu: 反正源有问题，只能编译，那还不如装个最新版的
<tenzu> xianyu: 软件版本和编译时间没有直接关系吧
<xianyu> tenzu: 好吧，那我看看这个软件能做什么
<tenzu> xianyu: 有tutorial
<xianyu> tenzu: = =
<tinlee> 谁有好输入法，推荐个
<cherrot> tinlee, sunpinyin/sougou + fcitx 
<jiero> 水和水。
<jiero> roylez: 乐伯
<GODDOG> 微软体验
<cherrot> roylez, 乐乐大叔
<jiero> 输入法好点的，不知道。
<jiero> cherrot: 看google plus上maya一堆追随者哈，我的首页，除了darktable就是她的动态了
<tinlee> 竟然有SOGO 
<tinlee> 对了
<tinlee> 还有个问题
<tinlee> 我现在键盘默认是 英文/英国
<tinlee> 我要换成英文/美国
<tinlee> 怎么换
<jiero> tinlee: 找到设置，自己寻找吧。
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 有什么搞笑图片没...
<tinlee> 试过
<tinlee> 现在搞出2个键盘
<tinlee> 没法设置默认
<cherrot> jiero, maya? 3D建模的？
<cherrot> iMadper, 寂寞了吧 主席肯定没上班呢
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 我用来哄妹子!
<tenzu> xianyu: 编译完毕，用时不到3小时
<jiero> cherrot:  是 https://plus.google.com/102336991560958316660 她。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Maya Ni - Google+
<tinlee> 谁住北京？
<jiero> 。。。
<xianyu> tenzu: 能用么
<iMadper> tinlee: .
<jiero> 怎么又来个北京的。。。
<tinlee> 我明天去北京
<tenzu> xianyu: 不会用，不知道哪个是界面
<tinlee> 话说北京的交通怎么玩？
<tinlee> 交通卡吗？
<tinlee> 还是什么东西
<jiero> 。。。
<tinlee> 还是现金方便
<iMadper> tinlee: 卡方便
<iMadper> tinlee: 市政交通一卡通
<tinlee> 怎么办
<xianyu> tenzu: 测试一下
<tinlee> 纤细介绍下
<iMadper> tinlee: 地铁就能办
<tinlee> 我是两个人，买两张还是一张就可以
<tinlee> 可以退吗？
<iMadper> tinlee: 刻意
<iMadper> tinlee: 可以
<tinlee> 推荐几个地方稍微转转吧，预计2-3天
<xianyu> tenzu: mkdir -p $FOAM_RUN
<iMadper> tinlee: 蜡像馆?
<tinlee> 没劲
<jiero> 夜总会
<jiero> lol
<tinlee> 上海也有这玩意
<tinlee> 我带妹子去哪 
<tinlee> 自己去就找你一起去了
<tinlee> 带妹子不行
<iMadper> tinlee: 扯淡, 上海有个毛蜡像馆!
<tinlee> 南京路
<tenzu> xianyu: 这个是生成文件夹的命令。。。
<iMadper> tinlee: 扯淡, 什么路都没有蜡像馆, 就北京有
<iMadper> tinlee: 全球独一份
<tinlee> 杜莎夫人
<tenzu> xianyu: 你先装吧
<tinlee> 开了好多年了
<iMadper> tinlee: ... 蜡像馆 -> 毛主席纪念堂
<tenzu> xianyu: 至少我能证明编译没问题
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<tinlee> 算了，别撇情操了
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 你喜欢写作吗
<jiero> iMadper: 带个孩子见死人。。。
<tinlee> 直接来点好吃的地方吧
<iMadper> jiero: 叫腊肉馆是不是更好?
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 腊肉馆
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 不知道。
<iMadper> tinlee: 护国寺小吃, 九门小吃, 南来顺
<tinlee> 我貌似就知道个王府井
<iIlL10oO> jiero: :)
<tinlee> 还是小时候去吃的
<xianyu> tenzu: 太好了，教教我吧
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 你个破id。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 南来顺和东来顺什么关系。。
<tinlee> 给我画个路线图
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 还行
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也想知道诶
<tinlee> 或者 ＧＯＯＧＬＥ ＭＡＰ标一下
<iMadper> tinlee: 自己搜
<tinlee> 这是方便人民大众的乐举啊
<iMadper> tinlee: 没觉得, 反倒是觉得这是无耻的伸手党
<jiero> tinlee: 你是什么东西？
<jiero> tinlee: 敢代表人民大众？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 不过, 貌似都是回回开得
<tinlee> 我是人民 
<jiero> 党戴表么。
<tinlee> 我叫李大众
<iMadper> tinlee: 现在的主席是你选出来的?!
<tinlee> 所以我可以叫人民大众
<tinlee> 不是
<tenzu> xianyu: 按照官网的方法编译，装编译环境的时候删掉那几个不能装的包就行
<jiero> 除非你改名木子大众
<tinlee> 就跟 厨师王麻子
<tinlee> 厨师是职业
<tinlee> 王麻子是名字
<tinlee> 我职业是人民
<tinlee> 名字是大众
<iIlL10oO> 都是诗人啊
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 孩子，你大学毕业了没？
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 我是作家
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 剧作家还是低速小说写手？
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 我喜欢写黄色小说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何实现分屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449202 我想让两个显示器展示不同的内容 不知在linux下如何实现 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-22 11:20
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 我要忙了,有空聊
<jiero> 算了。
<tinlee> http://soft.yesky.com/os/lin/138/2059138.shtml
<^k^> tinlee ⇪ ti: 见怪不怪 实战Linux操作系统双屏显示 _天极网
<tinlee> 看看这个
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<GODDOG> 没见过gunDOG说话呢
<maxupeng> tinlee: rime
<iMadper> tinlee: 里面写的, 都是错的. 
<root> help
<root> l
<tinlee> 好吧
<tinlee> 不如直接去#ubuntu  去问问？
<tinlee> 疯了 ，今天 开始不用phpmyadmin ，开始用mysql 控制台，一堆的命令要背啊
<bo_> 双屏显示？xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 --auto 类似与这样 不就OK了。。。
<sjd_zeus> mysql比phpmyadmin好用呀
<huntxu> 好厲害，雙屏顯示
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须叔叔
<iMadper> huntxu: 早安
<huntxu> iMadper: 有事起奏，無事退朝
<tinlee> 我懒
<tinlee> 能用图形的就不用命令
<bo_> sqlyog 这东西可以试试
<GODDOG> tinlee: 懒的人才不喜欢图形
<tinlee> 我怎么会说是我记性不好，记不住呢
<sjd_zeus> s
<GODDOG> tinlee: 懒得人都不喜欢碰鼠标
<tinlee> 我是不喜欢打键盘
<tinlee> 心里的  里面 没有 sql yog。。
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<huntxu> roylez: 阿三玩利率是什麽節奏啊
<roylez> huntxu: 三哥的利率咋了？
<roylez> huntxu: 丫的用微渣么？
<roylez> huntxu: 感觉米老大不退出QE是要玩世界大战啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ARM版ubuntu core如何使用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449203 X86版ubuntu core(比如我用的这个:ubuntu-core-12.04.3-core-i386.tar.gz)解压后chroot到此目录就直接能连网,并能使用apt-get安装各种图形界面,应用程序了. 但ARM版ubuntu core(比如我用的这个:ubuntu-core-12.04.3-core-armhf.tar.gz)解压后chroot到此目录(我在装了luci
<^k^> ─> d系统的ARM开发板上操作的),却网络不通,无法apt-get软件,实际上连PING命令都提示不存在? 应用如何使用ARM版ub …
<huntxu> roylez: 三哥通脹撐不住，加息了啊
<roylez> huntxu: 哦，一个爆了锅的
<huntxu> roylez: 還放開了點匯率
<roylez> huntxu: 渣渣兲朝在温和回收货币，现在政府靠卖地过日子，感觉分分钟就要爆
<huntxu> roylez: QE一退全世界加息，就天朝加不了不是麽。。。
<roylez> huntxu: nnnd招商银行望米国的券商打钱失败，现在玩米股正是好时候
<huntxu> roylez: 天朝加息房地產商死給你看
<roylez> huntxu: 现在不印票子已经是快死了啊
<huntxu> roylez: 這周剛好趕上那波黃金 =.=
<roylez> huntxu: 爹妈想买房，我觉得可以稍稍等两年，房子票子齐跌的时候，票子稍稍比房子要值钱点
<huntxu> roylez: 不過tmd美聯儲都不給個準信啊，這邊說退那邊說不退
<roylez> huntxu: 丫有微信么？
<huntxu> roylez: 米帝的通脹和就業9月還是不樂觀
<huntxu> roylez: 給我你的，我加你
<roylez> huntxu: roylez
<roylez> huntxu: 就业我从来不看，米国的就业跟股市没什么相关度
<huntxu> roylez: 我又不看美股，我只看QE啥時候退，說好是要等通脹和就業指標的啊
<huntxu> roylez: 才2%的通脹賭他不敢退
<huntxu> roylez: 加了，收到沒
<roylez> huntxu: 没收到，渣渣
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 无法进入桌面怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449204 无法进入桌面怎么办？ 点击登录后没有反应了 统计信息: 发表于 由 a253179 — 2013-09-22 12:06
<jackness> 好好的 rhythmbox 无法启动了这是怎么了
<jackness> 网上也没好的解释 用终端 显示超时限制
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的rhythmbox播放音乐好好的，突然就没法启动了。这是怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449207 输入终端如图显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2013-09-22 12:25
<jackness> 机器人你是怎么了 居然会知道我发帖子了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<tenzu> adam8157: 千岁
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授
<adam8157> tenzu: 九千岁
<tenzu> adam8157: 北京哪里的羊蝎子好吃？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我就吃过两回, 不知道哪里的好吃
<tenzu> adam8157: 海淀区文慧圆五月华庭附近有啥好吃的？
<adam8157> tenzu: 这是哪...
<tenzu> adam8157: 帝都某地
<adam8157> tenzu: 你要来买mbp?
<tenzu> adam8157: 积水潭地铁站附近
<tenzu> adam8157: 可能最近去，也可能明年
<adam8157> tenzu: 来, 带着现金来, 刷我的卡 哈哈
<adam8157> tenzu: 不等十月中的新款了?
<tenzu> adam8157: 今年去只有10K的预算，明年有36K
<adam8157> tenzu: 卧槽, 土壕!
<tenzu> adam8157: 10月中出嘛？
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 赶快和我做朋友！
<adam8157> tenzu: 壕做朋
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是不是看到中出就想别的去了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥意思? 我没懂
<tenzu> 13:54 < tenzu> adam8157: 10月中出嘛？
<adam8157> 坏人
<adam8157> 都装不懂了 你还说
<tenzu> adam8157: 刷卡似乎要交手续费，不划算
<adam8157> tenzu: 不用手续费, 反正你带着钱来就好 哈哈
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请教kde4.9的tar.xz压缩包如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449209 首先抱歉，我使用的不是kubuntu而是centos，但我个人非常喜欢KDE，所以在centos上yum安装了kde桌面环境。 可惜的是centos的kde版本太老，即使更新了也只是kde4.3.4。 为了升级到kde4.9.5，我从kde.org下载了全部的kde sc 安装包（http:
<tenzu> adam8157: 那你给我开50K的票
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你负责找好吃的啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 么问题
<iMadper`> tenzu: 羊蝎子? 牛街的巨赞!
<iMadper`> tenzu: 坏疼疼, 你要来吃嘛? 我跟 adam8157 作陪
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> iMadper`: 还没定啥时候去，你掏钱请我和阿当吃？
<iMadper`> tenzu: 当然是你了... 你这个教授, 手里大把小学妹的....
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • KDE4.9.5如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449208 首先抱歉，我使用的不是kubuntu而是centos，但我个人非常喜欢KDE，所以在centos上yum安装了kde桌面环境。 可惜的是centos的kde版本太老，即使更新了也只是kde4.3.4。 为了升级到kde4.9.5，我从kde.org下载了全部的kde sc 安装包（http://download.kde.org/sta
<tenzu> iMadper`: 那这样，我和阿当吃着，你看着
<iMadper`> tenzu: 坏疼疼...
<iMadper`> tenzu: 乃不怕我掀桌嘛?~ lol~
<tenzu> iMadper`: 我派阿当和黑毛去打你
<eexpress> 疼疼
<eexpress> momo all
<iMadper`> eexpress: 反momo
<tenzu> eexpress: 神你反应太慢了
<eexpress> iMadper`: 看你老实的样子，在网络上反而不老实嘛。经常骗疼疼的女弟子？
<eexpress> 啥。反应。。
<iMadper`> eexpress: 我都没见过他的女弟子...
<eexpress> iMadper`: 你适合屌学生
<eexpress> 去吧。去疼疼的学校
<palomino|working> 神交? iMadper` 
<iMadper`> eexpress: ... 算了... 
<eexpress> 破马。
<palomino|working> ee
<iMadper`> palomino|working: ... 马叔早
 * palomino|working momo iMadper` 
<palomino|working> 仿佛下午了啊- -
 * iMadper` 反momo palomino|working 
<mohli> iMadper`: 牛街的哪家羊蝎子啊/
<iMadper`> mohli: 不记得名字, 不过, 每次去, 如果没有提前预订, 就得等俩钟头了
<palomino|working> ....
<mohli> 聚宝源？
<palomino|working> 这么火
<iMadper`> mohli: 恩, 聚宝苑
<mohli> mohli: 哦，:-)，听说过
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 一堆人排队嗑瓜子
<palomino|working> :o
<tenzu> palomino|working: 摸摸
<iMadper`> mohli: 乃要去吃得话, 我作陪
<palomino|working> 到那儿嗑瓜子嗑到饱然后走人行么... iMadper` 
 * palomino|working momo tenzu
 * iMadper` 陪嗑瓜子..
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 你以为你是 yunfan...
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper`> palomino|working: yunfan上次买了一麻袋瓜子吃...
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 那是我最佩服他的时候
<palomino|working> 麻袋。。
<tenzu> 胸毛男注定屌丝命
<mohli> iMadper`: .........
<mohli> iMadper`: 有妹子吗？
<iMadper`> mohli: 我? 
<iMadper`> mohli: 求不拆...
<iIlL10oO> 一麻袋瓜子..
<palomino|working> 我上大学时隔壁一个同学。。。平时就买卖瓜子那种大塑料袋的一袋瓜子，然后去租书店租一书包的书，买若干大可乐放在床边，躺床上看书，饿了嗑瓜子，渴了喝可乐
<mohli> mohli: 就两男的， 吃什么都怪怪的吧
<palomino|working> 吃羊肉串还行 mohli 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 然后上火渴死了？
<palomino|working> 没。。。然后瓜子皮就往地上扔 tenzu 
<palomino|working> 我去他屋里不小心把钥匙掉了
<palomino|working> 然后埋在瓜子皮里找不到了。。
<tenzu> palomino|working: LOL
<iIlL10oO> 吃瓜子 容易上火.瓜子皮 生灰尘,干燥.
<palomino|working> 后来他们屋其他人不许他往地上扔了，于是就把瓜子皮放在喝干的可乐瓶里。。
<palomino|working> 然后床边可以看到一排放满瓜子皮的可乐瓶
<tenzu> palomino|working: 2.25L那种大瓶么？
<palomino|working> 当时还没那么大的好像
<iMadper`> .....
 * iMadper` 搬个小板凳听马叔讲故事~
<huntxu> iMadper`: 無禮
<huntxu> iMadper`: 至少是馬爺
<tenzu> 阿当肘了
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<freeflying> iMadper`, 搞定衣服了啊
<mugebjgd> 環聊都有遠程協助了
<mugebjgd> 爽
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • pycharm开启提示cannot find the file '%f' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449211 刚开始学python,听说pycharm比较好用就装了一个，不过一打开就是这个cannot find the file '%f' 不知道什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxlw1320 — 2013-09-22 14:56
<GODDOG> 学校的老师为什么老是不在
<GODDOG> 你们的领导也这样的？
<GODDOG> 原来你们也不在
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋，搞了副zoff的眼睛，配的1.74的seiko, 你才多少钱
<adam8157> freeflying: 俩牌子都看不懂
<adam8157> freeflying: 国内多少, 霓虹多少?
<freeflying> adam8157, nikon知道不
<adam8157> freeflying: 鸡到
<freeflying> adam8157, 国内nikon 1.74得多少一副
<adam8157> freeflying: 配下来两千多?
<freeflying> adam8157, 你说国内
<freeflying> ?
<adam8157> en
<adam8157> 我猜的
<freeflying> adam8157, 潘家园你那度数要是用nikon的，至少也得小1k以上了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 不止1K应该
<freeflying> adam8157, seiko跟nikon一个档次的，有人说还好些，所以我选了seiko
<adam8157> freeflying: 老卖关子你个混蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 我的度数花了1k2, 包括快递到酒店的费用
<adam8157> freeflying: 国内应该2K+
<freeflying> adam8157, 至少的
<freeflying> 尼玛这东西在日币咋恁便宜呢
<freeflying> 下回应该直接搞个蔡司的片子
<tinlee> 下午好的节奏
<freeflying> 不过蔡司没树脂片好像
<tinlee> 感觉好多东西都很便宜。。
<tinlee> 土豪，我们可以做朋友吗
<freeflying> 你要是女的我们考虑
<freeflying> 不是女的就算了
<palomino|working> 是女的考虑做朋友，是男的考虑做炮友?_? freeflying 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 用过东芝的硬盘没
<freeflying> palomino|working, 没那嗜好啊
<palomino|working> 用过1个还是3个 onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笔记本硬盘还是台式机的，感觉咋样
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/746690.html
<iMadper`> freeflying: 太瘦, 不敢买...
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【东芝DT01ACA200】东芝（TOSHIBA）2TB DT01ACA200 7200转64M SATA 6Gb/秒 台式机硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我是说衣服瘦... 我胖..
<palomino|working> 2.5寸的 onlylove 
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 哦,3个 onlylove 
<onlylove> 十一回家要给人带个硬盘，不知道东芝的咋样
<iMadper`> onlylove: 噪音大, 别的没啥
<palomino|working> 之前1t那个用的时间挺长的，还可以 onlylove 
<palomino|working> 1.5t的这俩用的时间较短，不好说
<freeflying> 这种估计对性能没需求的，啥便宜就带啥
<onlylove> 我印象里面就在苹果和东芝的机器见过东芝的盘
<onlylove> 啥啊，这总比西部数据的绿盘强吧
<iMadper`> onlylove: sony/hp 都用过东芝的
<palomino|working> /dev/sdb1:
<palomino|working>  Timing cached reads:   26660 MB in  2.00 seconds = 13344.35 MB/sec
<palomino|working>  Timing buffered disk reads: 324 MB in  3.02 seconds = 107.34 MB/sec
<palomino|working> 性能是这样 onlylove 
<onlylove> iMadper`: 还真没见过，我在sony里面见过富士通的盘，惠普大概希捷的
<palomino|working> 富士通的感觉超慢呢- -
<iMadper`> onlylove: hp 4230s 用的东芝的
<iMadper`> onlylove: sony忘了型号了
<palomino|working> 很久以前用过一个富士通的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我对这个没兴趣，我那朋友主要拿来存各种稀奇古怪的东西
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以对噪音啊，工作稳定性啥的
<palomino|working> 感觉不到噪音
<palomino|working> 没风扇声音大
<onlylove> 哎，那就好
<onlylove> 买回去让他当小白鼠好了
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 强烈支持
<onlylove> 但愿别买到人品盘
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70b99ebejw1e8uwhkkhdij20c80p240u.jpg
<onlylove> 我郁闷的是那货居然没事搞了个蓝光的AV在硬盘上，25G
<freeflying> iMadper`, 我上回买的鞋是2e的，其实穿上也没觉得宽多少
<iMadper`> freeflying: 这句话, 我是不是应该理解成你在跟我说: "衣服就算你买大号的也穿不进去..."
<palomino|working> ... onlylove 
<palomino|working> 但是2.5寸盘的话.. onlylove 
<palomino|working> 存不了多少这类文件啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我给你看的那个京东的2T的啊
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/475b3d56jw1e8v0xogx2yg208506n000.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> iMadper`: 乃在嘲笑候总么
<palomino|working> 3.5寸的我可没用过啊 onlylove 
<iMadper`> onlylove: 反了吧?! 是候总在嘲笑我...
<onlylove> iMadper`: 哦，我语死早，见谅
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我觉得, 我是不是已经适合拿欧美码当中国码来穿了
<freeflying> iMadper`,  我的意思是他们的尺码真心不好说
<iMadper`> freeflying: 好吧~ 
 * iMadper` 都不许说我胖! 要说说 hamo去~ lol~
<palomino|working> 在我面前还敢言胖么。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 应该差不多吧？比方说，西数的3寸和2寸给我的印象差不多，日立希捷也差不多，没见过富士通的3寸
<iMadper`> palomino|working: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=YA7_K7KT1WePd8IWDkFC030dfD_KisiitVWb7ZIoYXQp21Vr1bwCDj3S2xG2FtScGELmaaV5AZKBMG6eCSzYv_
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 马的体重是多少_百度知道
<palomino|working> -_- iMadper` 
<palomino|working> no idea...反正是给白鼠用 onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不能那样的，好歹认识多少年的人
<onlylove> palomino|working: 算是一个比较好的朋友
<palomino|working> 朋友就是用来往两肋插刀的嘛。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 万一有点三长两短，我脸上过不去
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那也得有妹子不是……
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> 为了妹子捅兄弟两刀的……我不知道怎么评价
<freeflying> iMadper`, http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LY750JW-LaVie-Y/dp/B009TPLL46/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379835792&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=nec+laive
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LY750JW LaVie Y: パソコン・周辺機器
<freeflying> laive居然也有windows rt
<iMadper`> freeflying: rt....
<onlylove> rt什么的不是要合并么
<onlylove> 说是要和windows phone啥的合并
<palomino|working> wp8?
<palomino|working> 早该合并了，顺便还我桌面版windows -_-
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> 昨天看到的旧闻
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/44393/microsoft-combine-pad-and-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软或效仿iOS合并手机及平板Windows系统 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/44409/lumia-2520
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 诺基亚Windows RT平板将命名为Lumia 2520 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> lumia这红色的配色看效果图倒是不错
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 姥姥
<imtxc> 我的联通卡又坏了！！！
<imtxc> 我这手机吃卡啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 赶紧扔了
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 垃圾手機
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今年已经换了第四张 sim 卡了
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 换手机吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你把手机扔了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我到现在为止没坏过sim
<imtxc> adam8157: 这次据说是因为卡没有实名，被强制停了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥牌子，山寨？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你为啥办不正经的卡?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]如何一口气转换文件夹包括子文件夹中的所有图片？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449213 各位高手，各位大侠，我遇到了一个这样的问题，我有很多很多的NEF格式的照片，我想转换成jpeg格式。但是我在我的照片文件夹下面建立了非常多的子文件夹用来存储不同时间和不同主题的照片，使用以下代
<^k^> ─> 码： Code: for i in *.NEF; do dcraw -c -a -w -v $i | cjpeg -quality 101 > $i.jpg; done; 一次只能转换一个文件夹中的照片， …
<onlylove> imtxc: 你信么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 活动优惠啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 聯想手機p770雙卡的路過
<adam8157> imtxc: 去营业厅补充信息
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 换个国产的手机
<onlylove> imtxc: 我换过三个牌子的手机，目前没坏过sim
<imtxc> adam8157: 我都没见过哪里有营业厅。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉
<adam8157> imtxc: 移动还是联通
<imtxc> nnd，气死了，联通
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 你的手机root了吗?
<adam8157> imtxc: 中关村一桥有
<adam8157> imtxc: 很多的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我有理由怀疑，联通和你的手机不对付
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃用的啥牌子的机器，都是东芝的盘
<palomino|working> 自己攒的htpc onlylove 
<palomino|working> 而且当时只有东芝出了7.5mm 1.5t的呀 onlylove 
 * jiero 摸摸 palomino|working
<jiero> palomino|working: 老硬盘给我吧。
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> palomino|working: 我还在用着 120GB 40GB 80GB 的硬盘
<palomino|working> 老硬盘还有用呢
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 这是何等苦逼..
<tenzu> 破马骂街
 * palomino|working momo tenzu 
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 这么小的硬盘,能存几个电影啊,换掉
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 不存电影啊。
<jiero> 有40GB的音乐文件。
<adam8157> $ du -sh videos/
<adam8157> 27G     videos/
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 音乐不错
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 同步很麻烦。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 可以试试百度网盘
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 。。。
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 475KB/s的极限下载速度。
<mugebjgd> 小硬盤是寶啊 
<mugebjgd> 裝系統正合適
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 还行
<iMadper`> roylez: 有啥好图吗, 主席..
<jiero> iMadper`: 你在啊。
<iMadper`> jiero: 是呀
<jiero> iMadper`: 你mm在你身边？
<adam8157> iMadper`: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70b99ebejw1e8uwhkkhdij20c80p240u.jpg
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: root 了
<iMadper`> adam8157: 这图能用来哄妹子开心?
<imtxc> ii
<iMadper`> adam8157: 不行呀... 
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 找到卖我卡的奸商了
<iMadper`> adam8157: >_<
<imtxc> 说是那次卖的一批卡都出问题了
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 哦
<adam8157> iMadper`: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/699d55a5gw1e8v584ipz5g20a0066b2a.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> 马蛋，怎么这么倒霉
<adam8157> iMadper`: http://jandan.net/pic
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 无聊图
<iMadper`> adam8157: 这个赞!
<GODDOG> 什么卡？
<iIlL10oO> 图+1
<jiero> 那图我都没看懂。
<jiero> 不识字啊。
<iIlL10oO> 搞IT的都缺女朋友
<iIlL10oO> 还缺运动
<onlylove> palomino|working: 像我这种四处漂的，没有htpc，有laptop带着就好了
<jiero> 昨天瞥见某人说自己喜欢看书，不喜欢酒席，就被非诚勿扰上所有女嘉宾灭灯了
<jiero> 那不是IT
<eexpress> jiero: 那些都是演员啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 呃。不懂演员是啥。
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 未必吧
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 那种场合, 酒席是个敏感词
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不需要  有個手機就夠了
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 80% 吧
<mugebjgd> onlylove, fullhd的
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 所以要去qq上聊天
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 騙到妹子
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: webqq 丢消息啊,我很郁闷.
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 早就不丟了
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 連2000人的大羣都能支持
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 我去试试
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你皈依了？
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 聊了2周  都退了
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 妹子已經有了 所以就沒有那個必要了
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 2000人的qq群,没有 +b +q 功能
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 沒有
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 还在本地磁盘存个2G的image和头像
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 裏面全是小白
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 那是瞎說  速度倒是不錯
<imtxc_> 手机上的andchat 不太好用啊
<imtxc_> 有别的安卓irc客户端推荐不
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: qq群图片太多了
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 可以用w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<imtxc> 我现在下岗了能不能领失业保险啊 iMadper` 
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 屏蔽一切圖片
<eexpress> imtxc_: yyaic
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 有时又想看看,不能2全啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 被辞退的才可以 而且要办很多手续
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，那就算了。。。
<eexpress> 居委会会帮你找的。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: ..
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, 那就全看
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 好吧
<imtxc> mugebjgd: w.qq.com 真心不错，丢消息不？
<eexpress> 不信？ imtxc_
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 據說不丟
<imtxc> eexpress: ä¿¡
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 我就聊了2周
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 这货跟 web qq什么关系
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 就把羣就退了
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 自己看
<eexpress> adam8157: 你是不是无聊了
<imtxc> 那是个啥字
<imtxc> eexpress: yyaic 是啥
<vipzrx> 羣==群
<adam8157> eexpress: 略
<eexpress> imtxc: yaaic
<imtxc> 不是有群功能么
<eexpress> adam8157: 推荐你一个游戏？
<adam8157> eexpress: 只玩PES, 不玩别的游戏
<eexpress> pes是啥
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 高手
<adam8157> eexpress: 职业足球进化, 别名胜利11人, 俗名实况足球
<eexpress> 这是yy游戏啊。
<eexpress> 中国没足球吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥yy, 就是踢球而已
<adam8157> eexpress: 我用中国队全胜夺世界杯
<eexpress> 还是yy
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 純yy
<adam8157> mugebjgd: eexpress 一般都用巴萨的
<adam8157> eexpress: mugebjgd 世间一切皆是YY, 人生就是YY
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 足球就應該國足輸
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 國足不輸誰輸
<eexpress> adam8157: 这个好玩。http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/ee5f8eea183d840f8d3ea8d3
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ kingdom rush 特殊关卡图_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 看这意思，这是手机上的 webqq?
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 八成
<mugebjgd> debian的skype怎麼如此的渣
<mugebjgd> 還是這deb有問題
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: skype被收购了?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 请装32位的, multiarch
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 用的就是32的
<adam8157> iIlL10oO: by MS
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 蛮好的啊, 经常用, 怎么了?
<vipzrx> debian 64 我的skype没问题
<mugebjgd> adam8157, stable?
<vipzrx> sid
<mugebjgd> adam8157, vipzrx 我就知道
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我用sid, 我妈用stable, 都很正常...
<mugebjgd> 內核問題
<mugebjgd> adam8157, skype對android的skype老是有問題
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 都幾年了 還不100%兼容
<iIlL10oO> adam8157: skype安装在手机里,可以利用wifi打电话 ,不错
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 有的用就蛮好, 不过我觉得我会在几年内抛弃skype
<eexpress> palomino|working: 
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 已經在用環聊了
<adam8157> m
<imtxc2> 毛儿
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 国内环境 环聊不稳
<imtxc> imtxc2: 2 你妹
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 還行  正在和父母環聊
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 穩定的很
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 不用翻?
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 顯然翻
<mugebjgd> adam8157, fqrouter
 * eexpress 电话费有多的路过。
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 那就是了 =,=
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 手機和平板都還好
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 國內不翻牆 可能麼
<eexpress> adam8157: 不报销电话费？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 等webrtc咯, 现在先skype
<adam8157> eexpress: 公司穷 不报, 电话也不能视频不是
<eexpress> 额。视频啊。
<mugebjgd> eexpress, 蛋蛋需要裸聊的
<eexpress> 咋linphone没人用呢
<mugebjgd> eexpress, 有小問題
<eexpress> mugebjgd: 这倒是不信。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋好老实的
<adam8157> eexpress: 效果不如skype
<adam8157> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> flash游戏存档，谁知道在啥缓冲目录
<mugebjgd> eexpress, 你當真無聊啊
<mugebjgd> eexpress, 玩gta2啊
<eexpress> 临时玩玩。
<adam8157> eexpress: .macromedia/
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc2> 测试
<^k^> imtxc2:点点点.  16:34 
<imtxc_mobile> test
<^k^> imtxc_mobile:点点点.  16:34 
<imtxc> eexpress: yaaic 不错
<eexpress> adam8157: 希望找到
<eexpress> imtxc: 说很多次了
<imtxc> eexpress: 我最近烟量见涨
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 很健康的生活
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 额
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 你去帝都就天天有煙抽了
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 我在帝都啊，觉得不过瘾
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd FTP：命令行及网页正常，filezilla连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449216 如题，服务器端采用的vsftpd搭建的FTP， 现在问题是，在linux下用ftp命令可以正常使用，网页浏览器里也能打开，Windows系统的资源管理器也OK， 但是在Filezilla或Nautilus下就是连不上。 不知道是客户端设置不对，还是服
<^k^> ─> 务器设置不对。 google了很多办法，好像不顶用，求帮助！！！ 以下是filezilla的连接记录： 响应：220 (vsFT …
<eexpress> imtxc: 如果被逼，就不会抽烟了
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 擦  那你煙癮夠大的
<imtxc> eexpress: 你前几天来帝都有觉得可以省下烟么
<eexpress> imtxc: 当然。没打火机啊。
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<imtxc> 机场出来捡一个呗
<eexpress> -rw-rw-r-- 1 eexp eexp 4.9K  9月 22 16:39 .macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/GN6WPFM8/#localWithNet/eexp/Yunio/kingdom-rush-v1.1-cn.swf/krslot1.sol
<eexpress> 出口，难道又跑入口去？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: w.qq.com 丢消息完全没有节操 啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 不能吧 
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 我當時聊的很好啊
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 跟我登录手机qq有冲突么
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 應該沒有吧
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 現在qq上沒啥好羣
<alvin_rxg> 弱暴了，泡妞就该 win8 
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 我现在没有群啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 而且還有審查  你罵兩句半羽試試
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是高帥富
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 還有win8用
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 我不
<onlylove> 说起来，想弄个ps3
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 沒的玩啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 還是人生好玩
<onlylove> winner eleven有啥好玩的
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 純3d 還有感受
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 不什麼
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 不骂人
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 罵人纔是有素質的人
<onlylove> 我一直觉得体育类的游戏不如直接去玩真的
<palomino|working> 跑不动呢 onlylove 
<hongker> mugebjgd: 你的繁体字看着有意思不ｉ
<onlylove> 虽然我体能不好
<mugebjgd> hongker, 有意思
<palomino|working> 就好比...足球是22个需要休息的人在场上玩命跑，2万个需要锻炼的人坐在旁边看的运动
<mugebjgd> palomino|working, 你太胖了
<mugebjgd> palomino|working, 驢總
 * palomino|working slaps mugebjgd 
<palomino|working> 你才是驴！
<mugebjgd> palomino|working, 哈哈
<hongker> mugebjgd: 你確定這些字你都能認識？
<mugebjgd> hongker, 爲什麼不?
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-(lib)pinyin 也可以打繁體，或者简体
<hongker> 鑸？求科普。。
<mugebjgd> hongker, lei
<hongker> 不玩了。。没意思。。
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 别用这么复杂的字儿啊
<mugebjgd> hongker, 你好弱
<CyrusYzGTt> 鑘
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 好吧 不欺負小孩了
<CyrusYzGTt> 简体貌似也有这个字，， 没有改变
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 丢消息了?
<hongker> mugebjgd: 语言是用来交流的，弄那么麻烦有何意义
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 没有
<mugebjgd> hongker, 你是華人 起碼要認識正體字吧
<iIlL10oO> 人机交流 也是简单才好
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 收不到 ！= 丢消息
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 那到底收到了没有
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 正体是啥
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 1/10
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 收到 1/10
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 簡體的反意
<hongker> mugebjgd: 我们都能认识啊，不过平时交流也不会用繁体的不是么
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 那不是繁体么
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 那就是丢了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 你知道简体字一年能节约多少墨盒么
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 也叫正體
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 你丫的太不环保了
<mugebjgd> mea
<imtxc> iIlL10oO: 我现在电话都丢消息。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ +1
<imtxc> 别说qq了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 我知道我用爬行文字更省
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 丫的華人太不環保了
<jackness> imtxc, 之前输入过的命令 怎么调出来的啊 在shell下
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 你的电话可以扔掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> 用拼音语言 或者用英文
<imtxc> jackness: ctrl+p 
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 你知道HP使用Futura字体，为全世界节约了20%的墨盒，而简体之于繁体，比那个更多
<jackness> imtxc, 谢谢大神
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 估计你所有的日常通讯,被FBI hook 了
<jiero> Futura 字体？
 * MeaCulpa 一进HP就被这样教育...
<freeflying> adam8157, 给你妈装个viber吧，不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好可爱。。。
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 或者被 BFI hook 了
<imtxc> 好吧
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你個用gentoo的和我談環保
<freeflying> skype最近太脑残了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩， HP标榜自己环保的
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ +1
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 谁发明省墨的汉语字体？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你太精神分裂了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 咋脑残了?
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我Gentoo一年没编译过了
<iIlL10oO> 甲骨文 +1
<freeflying> adam8157, 每次登陆都要花个1-2分钟
<adam8157> freeflying: 不喜欢小众的需要注册的东西, 而且没有for linux
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 而且还是夜间半价才编译
<adam8157> freeflying: 秒登陆
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 半價就環保了?
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa:  你用的gentoo ？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 省了你的錢 害了子孫
<freeflying> adam8157, 所以说乃落伍了 viber刚出了linux 客户端
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 怎么
<freeflying> adam8157, 你还觉得skype普及呢啊，啥whatsapp/line/viber才叫普及好不
<vipzrx> 我刚配了一个台式机，想上gentoo
<vipzrx> 现在再看handbook
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我编译都用单位电脑，还是本来就开机的，cpu浪费不用才不环保
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 我没看完过handbook
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 待機和編譯的時候費電不是一個檔次好不好
<vipzrx> 你的怎么装上的
<vipzrx> 我看了一半了，linux的版本换了好多，纠结要不要上gentoo。现在debian
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: chroot, Sabayon
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 无聊啊乃
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: gentoo +1
<iIlL10oO> sabayon是啥
<vipzrx> iIlL10oO:  也用的gentoo？
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 很多机器应该关掉，还不能关，不用更浪费
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: 用,不过我一般进win7或ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 再说我有时候用的是美帝的电嘛
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 愛國
<vipzrx> ubuntu做的是漂亮
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 值得學習
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 和爱国没关系，他们的电是强别人来的，不用他们也要烧掉
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, gentoo的二進制
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: 我有3台电脑
<iIlL10oO> mugebjgd: 哦
<vipzrx> 3台电脑，都用的着吗？
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: 家里2台,上班1台
<vipzrx> 这样算，我四台
<vipzrx> 数据在几台电脑里面，来回同步是问题
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: 哦,家里的gentoo安装好后基本不用,编译个桌面很满
<iIlL10oO> 慢
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: 同步可以开个 ddns + httpd
<iIlL10oO> 或 sshd
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 近代新文化运动的繁体字挺傻的，很多比划比明清行书还多，还硬套日汉子
<MeaCulpa> s/子/字
 * Zhaofeng_Li uses cron + rsync + ssh
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 我是準備教孩子繁體
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 你去学学毛笔字就知道繁体有多傻了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 用毛筆
<iIlL10oO> rsync +1
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 那可以去宝岛阿
<vipzrx> 搞过ssh反向代理吗？ 家里的电脑控制公司的电脑》
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 自己就能教
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 那里繁体，全文言教学
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 用繁体字学书法学不好结构的
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 比划越少越难写
<iIlL10oO> vipzrx: ssh -w 
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, rsync 差點
<mugebjgd> iIlL10oO, vipzrx drbd才更徹底
<iIlL10oO> drbd8-utils                     - RAID 1 over tcp/ip for Linux utilities
<onlylove> 繁体和正体貌似还是有区别的
<vipzrx> 我现在家里的台式机raid 1
<Zhaofeng_Li> drbd太复杂了吧～
<Zhaofeng_Li> 只是给家里电脑同步而已
<mugebjgd> Zhaofeng_Li, 省心啊
<vipzrx> Zhaofeng_Li:  需要和公司的电脑同步
<Zhaofeng_Li> 这。。。
 * Zhaofeng_Li 还是喜欢cron + rsync
<onlylove> http://sh.qq.com/a/20130922/010882.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=406551444&ADSESSION=1379823732&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5023_.0&ADPUBNO=26117
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ “最美火炬手”金晶完婚 夫妇因网游结识_大申网_腾讯网
<vipzrx> 折腾了很长时间反向代理，成功不了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译 11.04版本 apt-get install kernel-package 找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449217 编译内核 apt-get install kernel-package 也改过源，也不行，还是找不到 有人指点一下吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 fei555945 — 2013-09-22 17:06
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 還是環保點 用arch吧
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 反正你也sid那麼久了
<vipzrx> 公司的电脑能访问外网，我有家里的路由的控制权
<vipzrx> mugebjgd:  还是想踏踏实实写写代码，不想折腾了
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, debian stable
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 別動  你就踏實了
<vipzrx> 用的sid ，
<vipzrx> 软件版本，还是用新的
<onlylove> stable多好，有更新都懒得update
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 還不如用arch
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 同感
<vipzrx> pidgin旧版本不能支持语音
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, skype 環聊
<vipzrx> 公司用的lync ，被逼得
<onlylove> 自己下新版的装了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, +1
<onlylove> 不过不能用apt管理好麻烦
<vipzrx> 还有需要新的库。12.04的不能用语音，13.04就好了
<onlylove> 事情真多，backports
<palomino|working> 嗷
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃要做啥，还是被踩尾巴了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不能開backports  就stable
<vipzrx> gentoo会是终点吗？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 這就踏實了
<palomino|working> 累啊
<palomino|working> 还不下班
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 爲什麼編譯系的發行版會是終點
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, lfs纔是終點
<onlylove> palomino|working: 下班就不能喝乃聊天了
<vipzrx> 我之前lfs过，一个月，好怀念
<onlylove> vipzrx: 乃编译X用了多久
<onlylove> lfs用来学习不错的，拿着用……不知道怎么说
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 你是多麼的寂寞空虛冷啊
<vipzrx> 当时t60p ，T2400，2G ，忘了多长时间了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 買車了麼 買房了麼  孩子能打醬油了麼
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 媳妇在哪还不知道
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 其實是想發給 vipzrx 的
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 順便採訪下你 幸福麼
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/746690.html
<jiero> 什么是幸福？
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【东芝DT01ACA200】东芝（TOSHIBA）2TB DT01ACA200 7200转64M SATA 6Gb/秒 台式机硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 这块盘谁用过啊
<^k^> jiero: define:幸福？ 小时候，长大后, 点击:1992 评论:9. 小时候，|幸福|很简单。一根小小的棒棒糖就足以 满足一颗童心，一次小小的夸赞就足以笑得开颜，一枚小小的硬币就足以带来快乐，  |...|
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 同问，啥是幸福
<jiero> onlylove: 买就是了。2TB只是储存用吧。
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 幸福就是 廁所有一個坑  我蹲在哪裏了 你也想蹲  你只能等着  我的那個就是幸福 你憋着就是不幸福
<jiero> 现在500GB的2.5寸，5400转都能达到107MB的读写速度了。
<jiero> 幸福，就是回忆的快乐比例
<onlylove> jiero: 只是想知道东芝硬盘的口碑，比方说西数的盘不咋样就不想买
<jiero> 所以毛泽东时代人也是有幸福的
<onlylove> jiero: 没有将来的期待么
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 希捷
<palomino|working> 西数绿盘差点，黑盘挺好的
<jiero> onlylove: 幸福都是过去式，就像孝一样
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 希捷感觉一般，而且比东芝的贵目前
<jiero> onlylove: 麦霸。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我上班的地方啊，戴尔的机器，经常坏硬盘的，都是西数的蓝盘
<palomino|working> 哦。。蓝盘没用过。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以对西数没啥好印象的
<jiero> onlylove: dell的电脑就是取质量差的硬盘的。
<onlylove> 能买日立绝不买其他品牌
<palomino|working> yz上回说。。他老师带了很多硬盘去西藏，结果西数的全挂了。。
<onlylove> 问题是日立被收购了
<jiero> onlylove: 我家两个dell希捷硬盘都坏了。
<jiero> onlylove: 日立变东芝了
<onlylove> 当年日立可是收购的IBM的硬盘
<onlylove> jiero: 不是被西数收购么，怎么变东芝了
<palomino|working> 我家好多希捷。。
<palomino|working> 大概10几个
<onlylove> 谁还记得昆腾
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 前几天 yuxans 还展示了一个昆腾呢
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是东芝收购的日立，那那个硬盘我就放心买了
<onlylove> KK居然挂了
<jiero> onlylove: 网上搜的 西数收购日立硬盘业务后，将强势的日立2.5英寸笔记本硬盘、3.5英寸企业级硬盘业务保留下来。恰恰西数的3.5英寸家用硬盘产品线是主营业务，西数将多余的日立3.5英寸家用硬盘业务和东芝部分的2.5英寸硬盘业务交换，从此东芝获得了日立3.5英寸家用硬盘业务。
<jiero> onlylove: 没用过，我用过迈拓。
<onlylove> 哦这！
<vipzrx> 2个1T希捷 raid卡组成了raid1
<onlylove> 那以后笔记本盘买谁家的好啊
<onlylove> jiero: 我印象里面迈拓的盘不错的
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然没有用过
<jiero> onlylove: 啦啦啦。那时完全不懂。
<onlylove> 东芝和日立的笔记本硬盘都给西数了，这日子以后怎么过啊
 * jiero 是觉得，都差不多。
<onlylove> 难道要买希捷的节奏
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 誰家的都無所謂  分辨率是重要的
<jiero> 嗯。
<jiero> 分辨率和SSD最重要。
<onlylove> 硬盘有分辨率这么一说？
<jiero> 哦，还有电池
<jiero> 显示器啊。
<jiero> 笔记本电脑重要的是电池，显示器。
<jiero> 和移动
<onlylove> 我觉得硬盘最重要啊
<vipzrx> x230i ï¿¥4700
<onlylove> 啥配置的x230i不贵啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 硬盤可以換啊
<vipzrx> 几天前再易讯上看得
<jiero> 中国的消费者协会太弱，消费者不参与多少吧。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 换了，整机都没质保了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 问题是你的数据都在硬盘里
<onlylove> 最低配4700？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你現在還把所有的數據都放到筆記本硬盤裏?
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 都和你說了drbd過去
<mugebjgd> onlylove, nas是幹嘛用的
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我就这么一个电脑，还有优盘
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 没有nas没有drbd
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 買個raspi  上2個usb硬盤
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 真心穷人，看见nas以后只能看看
<yuxans> palomino|working: 你在说我的昆腾火球 6.4G 么 @@?
<palomino|working> 没错！
<palomino|working> 上古遗产
<yuxans> palomino|working: 照样在跑啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 那还是要把东西放硬盘里啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 到最后还要研究谁家的硬盘靠得住
<mugebjgd> onlylove, raid1
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd, drbd
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你那屏选好了就是选好了，高分屏这个没的说
<vipzrx> 一份价钱一分货，那种监控的，好点
<onlylove> 我在家的时候，那些做监控的，就拿普通硬盘做
<onlylove> 还用西数的……
<mugebjgd> 監控是啥
<onlylove> 我不明白希捷为啥那么多固件门
<vipzrx> mugebjgd:  ssh反向代理，搞过吗？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 就是那种四处是摄像头的
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 沒有
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 窺淫癖啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 安防用的，出了事故就要调用的监控
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 然后通常那时候监控都莫名其妙的坏掉了，你懂得
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 普通硬盤就可以  raid就是了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 天朝麼  領導說讓壞就壞了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 糧倉都能燒  硬盤也能壞
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 他有时候真的坏
<vipzrx> mugebjgd:  我现在用的raid 1 raid卡（95）+两个1T希捷（450X2）
<vipzrx> 家里台式机上用的，主力开发，现在想脸上公司的电脑
<vipzrx> 一直不行
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你那个要做端口映射穿DMZ吧？
<vipzrx> 我再家里的路由上社了，还是不行
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 所以有HA
<vipzrx> onlylove: http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0309/11/5725777_99489789.shtml
<^k^> vipzrx ... ⇪ 无线路由器的DMZ设置
<adam8157> vipzrx: dmz然后动态域名, 很好用, 就靠这个远程给我娘修电脑
<adam8157> vipzrx: -R反向链接也很好用
<vipzrx> 教程看了好多，一直没有成功。
<vipzrx> 你有QQ吗？
<vipzrx> adam8157:  我回家和你联系，你帮我看看
<vipzrx> adam8157:  你有这方面的教程吗？
<adam8157> vipzrx: 没有, 没有
<vipzrx> 动态域名？
<vipzrx> dmz+动态域名主要是再win下用吗？
<vipzrx> -ARE 是再linux下用》
<vipzrx> ？
<vipzrx>  -ARE 是在linux下用？
<adam8157> both linux
<onlylove> 你确定公司没有透明代理啥的
<onlylove> 什么飞鱼星啥的
 * adam8157 去飞鱼星面试过
<adam8157> 当年
<vipzrx> onlylove: 怎么看是否存在透明代理？
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 直接google環聊就能遠程桌面了
<vipzrx> 直接google環聊就能遠程桌面了 ？
<onlylove> 争取一周内把屋子收拾干净
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 土豪啊，房子大到需要一个星期才能收拾干净了
<adam8157> onlylove: 土豪啊，房子大到需要一个星期才能收拾干净
<adam8157> 了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 叙利亚内战双方玩起微信 不为“约炮”为开炮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449218 近日，叙利亚内战传出一则消息——交战双方均喜欢使用中国产的手机软件“微信”（当地称为Wechat）进行联系。交战双方甚至还经常在微信的朋友圈中晒战果，或者相互挑衅。消息中还说，交战方曾利用微信的定位
<yil> ....
<palomino|working> .....
<adam8157> ......
<mugebjgd> vipzrx, 你不是剛知道吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 給個win8正版key
<GODDOG> 今天开始上   EDA
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 没驱动的你要来干嘛呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有驅動啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 吃饭去
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你们妹啊，我只是不爱动弹，还有一周回家，所以研究怎么在一周内把这几平米的桌子收拾干净而已 cc adam8157 
<onlylove> adam8157: 说起来你妈的debian还要修？
<onlylove> 又到了吃饭时间了，太可怕了
<onlylove> 我今天就去看了下东芝硬盘
<onlylove> 别的都没做
<alvin_rxg> 什么都没做，光想妹子了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你还有妹子可以想不是
<hongker> 什么都每做。。睡了几节课今天就又没了
<hongker> 没
<onlylove> hongker: 上学不好好听课以后有你好受的（马哲啥的不算）
<hongker> onlylove: 对专业不感兴趣怎么破。
<hongker> onlylove: 上个学期学的毛泽东思想表示没有任何压力啊
<onlylove> hongker: 啥专业啊
<hongker> onlylove: 信息与计算科学。。
<onlylove> 吃饭去了
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 气死了
<Zhaofeng_Li> imtxc, ?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求救---ubuntu 12.04 锁定屏幕时死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449219 点击桌面右上角系统配置（就是齿轮形图标），选择锁定屏幕时，就死机了，鼠标可以动，但是点击左、右键毫无反应，ctrl+alt+F2，出现黑屏登录界面，可以进入命令行模式，但是进不了桌面系统，ctrl+alt+（F2，F3.。。）都没效果。这
<^k^> ─> 时要进入桌面系统只能关机重启。查了日志文件，出了以下问题： WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notific …
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 已經死了?
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 奸屍體
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:33 
<jusss_> 好安静呀
<jusss_> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  20:38 
<jackness> 没什么人聊天了 看来晚上大家都忙起来了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这次坑跌了，所有PPA怎么都是hash校验和问题，都安装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449221 RT。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xclidongbo — 2013-09-22 20:42
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 增加tomcat服务无法自动开机启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449222 我在ubuntu12.04 x64的版本上，安装了TOMCAT7.0.42，手动方式可以启动tomcat 但我想自动启动TOMCAT，安装网上的教程尝试了，但无法启动 尝试两种方法： （1）直接在 /etc/rc.local 的 exit 0之前增加 sh /usr/local/tomcat7/bin/startup.sh （2）安装
<GODDOG> 伤心不已
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 腫麼了
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 开会
<jackness> imtxc_away, 你不在了啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.04 gnome3.8桌面如何设置笔记本合上盖子后不挂起，不休眠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449223 在电源设置那里没有合上盖子后的操作选项，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 kiddd — 2013-09-22 21:46
<imtxc> jackness: 姥姥，注意措辞
<imtxc> 115 网盘现在坑跌啊
<jackness> imtxc, 好吧 你们想法真多，我很单纯的男孩子
<freeflying> imtxc, 115我去年还买过，很不稳定
<jackness> imtxc, 请教你个问题，看完深入理解计算机系统和现在操作系统两本书后，你还有什么书推荐给我呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在基本下载不下来了
<imtxc> jackness: 那两本书我都没看完啊
<imtxc> jackness: 丫一java 程序员，看那干嘛
<jackness> imtxc, 我不想做菜鸟 ，我也不能告诉你我为什么要看，请推荐吧
<imtxc> jackness: think in java
<imtxc> jackness: 这个，你得在下午来，这里的大神都在的时候问
<imtxc> jackness: 你没看我就是跟这里混的没
<jackness> imtxc, 大神一般不会理我的，菜鸟基本不讨喜的。因为层次不一样
<imtxc> jackness: 不会的，只要你的问题问对，肯定会回答的，我也是菜鸟，不能带歪你啊
<jackness> imtxc, 好吧，你起码推荐我一本了，我以后每天找人推荐一本书，我想集百家之长，我慢慢的就不会菜鸟了吧
<imtxc> jackness: 每人一本，得累死你
<jackness> imtxc, 你比我感觉好一点，我属于半路出家的，水平很有限的，那两本书我看了2天，还是发现很多东西听不懂的
<imtxc> jackness: 慢慢来
<jackness> imtxc, 反正我有半年的时间，出了吃喝拉撒就是看书，学java
<jackness> imtxc, 我估计半年能看个几十本书应该可以的
<imtxc> jackness: 。。。。 几十本，你要做什么
<jackness> imtxc, 我只想做it民工
<wenjianhn> 要有针对性的看才好吧
<imtxc> jackness: 做 IT 民工需要几十本书？
<jackness> imtxc, 你嫌少啊
<imtxc> jackness: 太多了吧
<jackness> imtxc, 那我会继续看的
<wenjianhn> 我大学很多时间都花在C和网络编程，结果现在写Python。。。
<jackness> imtxc, 晕，不多吧 ，我懂得东西太少
<jackness> python,我看了点视频 感觉比java语言简单
<jackness> ubuntu自带 编写应该挺方便吧
<wenjianhn> 有时间不如熟悉一两个感兴趣的开源项目
<wenjianhn> jackness, 你还在读书吗？
<jackness> wenjianhn, 没有啊 报了一个java学习班而已
<RuiZi> 编程要学的就是  if else for 
<jackness> wenjianhn, 我大学英语毕业四年了吧
<jackness> 说起来那么简单，我现在水平只会照抄代码
<wenjianhn> jackness, 失敬
<jackness> wenjianhn, 太客气 我是很菜的鸟
<imtxc> 谁能从 115 网盘下载下来东西
<jackness> windows下安装客户端
<jackness> 哈哈
<October21> 注册帐号就能下吧？
<vimx> 请问在哪能找到比较常用的系统管理用的脚本，shell的
<vimx> 就是 系统管理员经常用到额
<imtxc> October21: ..
<imtxc> October21: 不能
<October21> 可以存在你的115网盘 再下
<October21> 就是要先转存
<October21> 没得法，随意共享的时代至少在115结束了
<imtxc> pt80 上面很多分享的用的 115
<imtxc> October21: 今天转存了都不能下了
<October21> 我最近没下过 不太清楚
 * imtxc 开始下载了，做等系统崩溃
<mugebjgd> imtxc, 直接dropbox 或者googledrive
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 人分享的人不用这俩，我有啥办法
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  看到maya的裸照了没。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 没有
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  https://plus.google.com/102336991560958316660/posts 看
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Maya Ni - Google+
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 竟然公开裸照 :)_
<sin293> 什么东西
<sin293> 不是吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 话说你在这里干嘛？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你这浑人
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 正在看AV
 * imtxc 岁叫
<mugebjgd> imtxc_away, 打死他們
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我为什么无法切换到root，你们有这样的问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449224 laishuguang@laishuguang-V3700:/$ su root 密码： su：认证失败 laishuguang@laishuguang-V3700:/$ 本来是想练习一下几个常用命令的，当使用到mkdir的时候提示我没有权限，所以就想切换到root，可是发现切换用户又成了一个新的问题。
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongrichusheng — 2013-09-22 22:32
<slidesub> .....
<RuiZi> sudo su
<GODDOG> hello everyone
<GODDOG> 没人吗？
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 當然有
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 在玩什么？
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 帶孩子  家裏來人 
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 準備實驗win8
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 没屁眼
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 都有win8.1了
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 8.1有啥新鮮的
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 图标变了
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 开始按钮回来了
<GODDOG> 如果你能翻墙 国外朋友说又更新的版本
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 好大的轉變
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 我觉得 现在IT界的这场战争 微软还会赢
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 你覺得而已
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 微软给全球提供的最新解决方案 就是C++
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 我觉得那东西神奇的难用
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 你懂的好多  崇拜你
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 少吃零食 多看报
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 还有 我还没女朋友呢
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你屁眼真美，好崇拜你。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你是如何保养的？
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 不看報
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, 我們可以搞雞
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你幫我天天舔的
<knownbad> 内行的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 死鬼
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 下了牀就不認了
<jackness> 额。。。。。。。。。。。看不下去了
<knownbad> 不会的，你舔我鸡鸡我舔你屁眼。
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 我问你个问题哦
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: TeX和LATeX什么关系  没看懂wiki
<knownbad> 健身房看妹妹去。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 这
<mugebjgd> GODDOG, linux內核 和發行辦的關係
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 这样的  
<GODDOG> mugebjgd: 看来还是玩不懂啊
<stmsgebjgd> 現在的kde速度還真不錯
<\\dev\null> GODDOG: c/c++ 不是微软的吧？
<stmsgebjgd> \\dev\null, 是是 GODDOG 都說是了 那就是
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 要不要这样
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 上面说的我只是看过国内的新闻而已
<GODDOG> \\dev\null: 或者说是论坛咨询 不准确的
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 要
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 崇拜你 膜拜你
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 我滚了
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 神狗別走
 * \\dev\null btc涨到了Last price:$132.11120 了，yeah
<\\dev\null> stmsgebjgd: ...
<\\dev\null> stmsgebjgd: 你和gebjgd是什么关系？
<stmsgebjgd> \\dev\null, 分身
<stmsgebjgd> 問個問題  爲什麼小孩會無緣無故的哭鬧
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 因为你不是小孩
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你老婆懷上了?
<FishOneeyed> 你猜？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 顯然
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不然你也不來
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 我搬家了，前一段时间没有网
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 你换地方了？
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 还是还在老地方？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 這麼長時間一定是在不停的做實驗
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 搬家了
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 還是在老公司
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 你不是一直在嚷着换地方吗？
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 做什么实验？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 受精實驗
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你跳槽了?
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 没有。还在老地方。
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 有了宝贝是不是很累？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不累
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 你老婆累，反正需要有一个人累。
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 當然
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我能幫 就幫
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 最近这个地方热闹吗？
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 我看都没变什么人。
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 很少來  不知道
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 废话，那是你自己的孩子，什么叫帮。
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 都去什么地方？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, qq
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 去死吧你，你不是不用qq吗？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, webqq
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 什么时候该性子了？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 一直用
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 用webqq很久了
<GODDOG> 碎觉
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你們搬到哪裏了?
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 郊外 vor Ort?
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: tarifgrenze
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 没换城市
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed, 天天還是坐車上班?
 * stmsgebjgd 上牀 睡覺
 * FishOneeyed 洗洗睡了
<\\dev\null> 2
<^k^> 05:03
<GODDOG> 越忙越乱
<GODDOG> Moring everyone
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-15
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<jiero> tenzu: 疼
<tenzu> jiero: 你哪儿疼?
<jiero> tenzu: 心
<tenzu> jiero: 为毛? 失恋了?
<jiero> tenzu:  因为我好孤单哈~
<tenzu> jiero: 赶紧找个妹子或者汉子陪你
<jiero> tenzu:  找不到
<tenzu> jiero: 那是你没好好找
<jiero> tenzu:  我不知道怎么好好找
<tenzu> jiero: 首先得和大众的行为思路在一个波段上
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 那多无聊
<tenzu> jiero: 要不你就让父母给你包办婚姻吧
<jiero> tenzu: 不要婚姻
<tenzu> jiero: 那你就找个好基友
<jiero> tenzu: 找不到。
<jiero> tenzu: 这样老死算了
<tenzu> jiero: 那你活该孤单
<jiero> 嗯。
<jiero> tenzu:  我倒是希望大家都和我一样没有啥频道交集，那多有趣~
<tenzu> jiero: 都没交集就不会呆在一起了
<jiero> tenzu:  为什么？
<blambin> 真的不能调台么
<tenzu> jiero: 因为有交集才会呆在一起啊
<tenzu> blambin: yo
<jiero> tenzu:  不会啊。因为感兴趣而呆在一起
<jiero> tenzu: 难道我是因此被叫做花心的。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 就是因为有共同的兴趣所以才会有交集, 有了交集才会在一起
<tenzu> jiero: 这里的人不都是因为linux活着类似物才混这儿的么?
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯，你说的对
<sjd_zeus> 早，各位
<tenzu> jiero: 所以啊, 跟你没交集的人你不太可能认识, 那样的妹子就不可能追到了
<jiero> tenzu:  嗯，我是会去各种可能性的地方，结果很多很多是没啥交集的。
<jiero> tenzu:  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00JJI1F8K/ref=gb1h_tit_c-2_9812_582bbffc?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=0RS1GVGTKPTBQWPG6705&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=185579812 买5公斤饼干好吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 不如你帮我在etao上买薯片啊
<jiero> tenzu:  薯片太麻烦。要洗手
<jiero> tenzu: 好久不吃薯片类了
<tenzu> jiero: 你吃甜食太多
<jiero> tenzu: 不行又让我想起她了。坏人。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 是你自己想起来的, 不怪我
<jiero> tenzu:  我吃不起非甜食
<tenzu> jiero: 看不明白这句话
<jiero> tenzu: 甜食最便宜啊
<jiero> tenzu: 作为零食来说
<zhong> 为啥xubuntu没有桌面快捷键啊？？？
<tenzu> jiero: 你这富二代竟然说这种话
<jiero> tenzu: 我是二代么。
<jiero> tenzu:  我比较特殊的二代。。。除了学费，我没主动要过钱。。。
<zhong> 负二代！！！
 * jiero 碾压 zhong
<jiero> huntxu:  送我好吃的好吃的。
<zhong> ：（
<jiero> alpha080:  你的女儿学会打你们了吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 你是坐拥亿万资产不舍得花
<jiero> tenzu:  去死，要是我有3万，我已经开始找人了。
<jiero> tenzu: 我连2万都没。
<tenzu> jiero: 找人干嘛?
<jiero> tenzu:  玩。
<jiero> tenzu: 做些小玩意吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 不如你拿了钱投资到我身上, 我带你在饼都玩
<jiero> tenzu: 我不喜欢流览。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<jiero> tenzu: 在我看来旅游不能算玩。。。除了算运动，或者算消遣。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你注定孤独一生啊
<eexp> tenzu: 为了女弟子，加油卖血。
<tenzu> eexp: 卖血还得吃鸡蛋补, 成本太高
<eexp> 以形补行，历来最低成本啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 让女学生请你
<eexp> jiero: +
<tenzu> jiero: 神请客才是真的请
<jiero> tenzu: 你只需要鸡蛋就够了，正好和学生一起吃饭加深感情
<tenzu> jiero: 你注定孤独一生, 恨!
<jiero> eexp: 原来长沙这么近
<jiero> tenzu: 我早就知道了。只是最近才感到特别孤单。
<tenzu> eexp: 神, 解救一下罗姐这孩子吧
<jiero> tenzu: 按照另一个女孩的话，我是孤单惯了，又不习惯了
<eexp> 让可以批发妹子的叫兽解救罗杰。
<jiero> eexp:  我当时心情不好，就没去找你
<eexp> jiero: 你难道在附近其他城市
<jiero> eexp: 我从重庆坐火车去广州的时候曾想过先去湖南看看
<eexp> 你要打架，迸发下激情。
<jiero> eexp: 没有需要去打架
<eexp> 会有的
<tenzu> eexp: 你这是教唆啊
<eexp> 他没激情，这辈子会郁闷的
<jiero> eexp: 我没激情么。。。
<eexp> 我只知道你可能有基情。激情多半没。lol
<eexp> 袋鼠国呆过的，和乐乐一样，比较娘。需要激情下。
<tenzu> eexp: 你竟然说主席坏话
<eexp> hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/09b7a5785c79a6295d17892f
<alvin_rx1> Title: 火狐不显示淘宝的商品价格_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间 (@ baidu.com)
<eexp> tenzu: 他是小弟，我怎么说都可以。lol
 * jusss 才感觉孤独
<tenzu> eexp: 你是大佬?
<eexp> 是老大。比乐乐大。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
 * slucx 刚买了个小米电视
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 右键添加终端的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464021 输入sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal和密码后，未发现软件包nautilus-open-terminal，是什么情况？怎么处理呢？谢谢解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eureka11 — 2014-09-15 9:16
<jusss> jiero: 你是打算全国转一圈吗？
<sjd_zeus> slucx: 多大的
<slucx> 49
<jiero> eexp:  我没激情。。。你真的是瞎子么。。。
<jiero> jusss:  不是孤独是孤单。。。
<jiero> jusss: 我没有那个打算
<jusss> 我是lonely不是alone...
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> eexp: 渣渣
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<jiero> jusss:  我肯定会孤独的，也是会孤单的。
<jiero> imtxc: 你有 招行 young 卡吗？
<jiero> imtxc:  是不是提取出来也会积分？
<Guest48344> 土豪们早
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 红帽的壕
<jiero> roylez: 最近可好？
<eexp> roylez: 你被疼疼召唤出来了
<roylez> jiero: 不好，macbook太难玩了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Touch 系統 Meizu MX4 預定 2014/12 上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464022 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-Co ... 8782.shtml Canonical will launch its Ubuntu Touch system on the new Meizu MX4 this December 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-09-15 11:06
<jiero> roylez:  公司送你的？
<roylez> jiero: 自己买的
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<jiero> roylez: 还不退货么。
<jusss> roylez: retina屏？
<roylez> jusss: 显然retina
<jiero> roylez:  信用卡办好了？
<slucx> 影印版的pdf咋转其他格式？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04下显示器不能设置正确分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464023 用的显卡是Nvidia 9800GT，接了双显示屏，系统设置里可选的最大分辨率没有显示器的正确分辨率高。 附加驱动里没有可用驱动。 请问该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 redmoon1 — 2014-09-15 11:09
<wangli> iMadper`, ping
<iMadper`> wangli: .
<iMadper`> slucx: 打印出来, 就转成纸张模式了.
<slucx> iMadper`: 转成其他电子格式，非图片类的
<iMadper`> slucx: 非图片? 找文字识别工具去吧
<slucx> iMadper`: 哈哈，不好转
<wangli> iMadper`, 回来说，吃饭去了
<wangli> iMadper`, 一个bug的事儿
<iMadper`> wangli: .
<jiero> slucx:  找出版社要原版
<jiero> slucx: 原文字半
<slucx> jiero: 没可能，是一个合同
<jiero> slucx: 要原文
<imtxc> jiero: 没有没有
<imtxc> roylez: 渣
<imtxc> eexp: 神
<imtxc> iMadper`: 色大象早
<imtxc> qiao: 巧首席
<imtxc> onlylove 呢
<imtxc> wangli: 王丽早啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 色貘
<imtxc> 次哦，这是啥字
<jiero> imtxc:  我今天腐败了。买了一个 kindle paperwhite2。。。
 * jiero 有张，亚马逊 300-60非秒杀的卷。谁需要。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 鼻子圆长，可自由伸缩 这个技能不错啊
<imtxc> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B2%98
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 貘 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> jiero: 多钱买的啊
<jiero> imtxc:  30
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。你说kindle
<jiero> imtxc:  700，买的二手
<imtxc> jiero: ………………………………
<imtxc> jiero: 图个啥
<imtxc> 700 还二手
<jiero> imtxc: 便宜吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 二手全新1年质保国航。
<iMadper`> 二手就不是全新.
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 特价的时候2代全新的也就 699....
<jiero> iMadper`: 在中国，只要不是原封就是叫二手货。我当卖家习惯。
<jiero> imtxc: 特价我都找不到
<jiero> imtxc: 很麻烦找特价。
<iMadper`> 在中国, 只要不是原封的, 就是二手货, 就不能说全新啊
<jiero> iMadper`: 好吧。
<jiero> imtxc:  特价等不及啊。好几次都错过，多没意思
<jiero> imtxc: 这两天更明白了
<imtxc> jiero: 我反正是让色魔张大妈害惨了
<imtxc> jiero: 现在买东西，捡不到便宜我就觉得是吃大亏了。。。。。。
<imtxc> 不用券，没有满xx减xx 我都没法下单
<jiero> imtxc:   我的 z卷 商品小计： 	-----
<jiero> 本次发货总额： 	￥ 32.10
<jiero> 小计： 	￥ 133.90
<jiero> 促销优惠： 	-￥ 101.80
<jiero> imtxc: 好像不能转给别人。我已经没钱花了！
<jusss> imtxc: 满多少减多少，下单后取消还减吗、
<jusss> ？
<imtxc> jiero: 我被 z.cn 的各种推送优惠短信逼疯了
<imtxc> jiero: 这周末花了一个早上的时间，把手机收到的各种网站、银行的推广短信取消掉了
<jiero> jusss: 当然减
<jiero> jusss: 就不还你款了
<jiero> jusss: 噢。我没有那么多
<jiero> imtxc: 我没那么多
<jiero> imtxc:  smzdm的金币不好用
<jiero> Chestnut tree signifies fairness, scrupulousness and tolerance. You want things to be right and would go the extra mile to see there is no crookedness surrounding you. When it comes to fashion, you have a unique style and change is always constant. No one can really be sure of what you will come up with, be it clothes or ideas.
<O0XX> iMadper`: 吃饭去吧
<iMadper`> O0XX: go.
<jiero> .
 * jiero 饿。
<jiero> imtxc: 成都和重庆用招商银行的积分一个月就能吃好几顿。。。深圳，吃完就没了。。。
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez:  你刚才吃了什么午饭？每天自助？
<jiero> roylez:  突然没想过有没有在 buffet 里工作的，有在 cafe 里，McDonald's 里， kFC里
<imtxc> jiero: .
<imtxc> 现在外卖网站开始学打车软件开始比送钱了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04怎么保存无线网的启用或关闭状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464024 每次开机都自己开启，无论上次关机的时候是不是关闭。怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Noble_WND — 2014-09-15 12:17
<wangli> imtxc, 早
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。什么生意让中国人做了都变这样。。。
<jiero> 隐性培养。说错了，不是让中国人做了，而是在中国做
<jiero> 狂打价格战
<imtxc> jiero: 我不管，反正我只挑便宜的
<imtxc> jiero: 之前百度外卖每单减6,现在美团还是减9
<imtxc> jiero: 而且美团的人每天站度娘门口发传单。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 一切都是互相抢夺的。
<jiero> imtxc: 争取你们这些可能摇摆不定的人
<imtxc> jiero: 我不是摇摆不定
<imtxc> jiero: 我就是旗帜鲜明的挑便宜的
<jiero> imtxc:  对它们来说就是
<jiero> imtxc: 那种不看比价，看习惯的已经到手了
<imtxc> jiero: 有便宜的我凭什么订贵的，我的钱也是一管一管的撸出来的
<imtxc> jiero: 这你说的到对
<jiero> imtxc: 凭你的惰性
<imtxc> jiero: 我旁边有一个同事，是饿了么的死忠
<jiero> imtxc: 信用卡积分怎么搞得？
<imtxc> jiero: 每顿跟我同一家饭馆的同一份菜，他比我多花 4-5 块钱，但是丫依然每天坚持，我怎么说都说不动。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我的积分全是活动搞到的
<imtxc> jiero: 招行的最快的方式是邀请人
<jiero> imtxc: 没人答应啊
<imtxc> jiero: 发展下线是发财的最好方式
<imtxc> jiero: 你说的对
<imtxc> jiero: 原来这些网站价格战的思路在这里啊
<jiero> imtxc: 整个社会都是这样的道理。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 学商科的市场学第一本课本里就有。
<jiero> imtxc:  我想买 NX300 三星的高档微单。
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋
<imtxc> jiero: 你不是买了么已经
<jiero> imtxc:  大底能转屏幕有网络对焦快的最便宜的机型。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没买。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 大底？ 多大
<jiero> imtxc: 我还没卖掉美元，结果美元就跌的这么惨。
<jiero> imtxc: 就和你的一样。
<imtxc> 网络确实有用处
<imtxc> ji
<imtxc> jiero: apsc?
<jiero>  imtxc  apsc 的嗯。
<imtxc> 大底  无线 都是好用的功能
<imtxc> jiero: 不过也不怎么好用
<imtxc> jiero: 有网络的续航很是问题
<jiero> imtxc:  还需要对焦快 - 主要是这个，我就没找 sony
<jiero> imtxc: 看了索尼相机对焦的视频。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 这点我也不需要
<imtxc> jiero: 拉风箱的对焦我都能忍受
<imtxc> jiero: 基本不抓拍
<jiero> imtxc:  看到猫都拍不到，sony的样片都没啥动物。
<jiero> imtxc: 不能拍人笑的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 要么直接往无穷远对上直接拍
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我很少抓拍
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧。因为你没有乱动的习惯~
<imtxc> jiero: 黑卡的对焦速度你都受不了？
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:42
<jiero> imtxc: 没用过黑卡。我说的是 alpha 系列
<roylez> jiero: 终于搞定了字体 lol
<onlylove> net split真吓人
<onlylove> 我还以为一上午没人说话
<roylez> onlylove: 我上午进了一次你那个split的服务器，马上走人了
<jiero> roylez:  解：怎么改进了 mac 汉语字体显示效果？
<roylez> onlylove: 丫还在那里玩
<jiero> lainme:  囡囡几号去？
<onlylove> roylez: 我没注意啊，就看到你说了一句，然后 忙了一上午，吃饭回来觉得不对，看一眼user傻了……
<lainme> jiero: 20号
<iMadper`> O0XX: onlylove: imtxc: jiero: roylez: http://www.v2ex.com/t/133525#reply0   你们快去应聘啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: [北京]我和我的 Gay 交友团队来招聘队友了，安卓/iOS/Java 工程师来搞基吧！ - V2EX
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 滚粗
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你要怎么。。
<jiero> iMadper: 每人寄一张 亚马逊礼品卡100元赔礼吧
<iMadper> jiero: 行, 都发我账号上吧
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: ~
<onlylove> imtxc: 做啥？
<imtxc> iMadper: 团队构成： 不用担心被掰弯，90% 的同学都是喜欢大波妹纸的好男儿
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不是安卓iosjava工程师，请不要圈上我
<imtxc> iMadper: 只有 90% 直男 + 10% gay 你让我去？
<imtxc> 妹子的比例呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 只是会被掰断
<imtxc> jiero: 你开始发礼品卡了？
<imtxc> jiero: 发我帐号张
<iMadper> imtxc: ... .. ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没看技术要求
<jiero> 话说为什么说滚床单？
<jiero> 一个人也会滚床单的啊。
<slucx> 目测jiero一个人在滚床单
<imtxc> jiero: 啪啪啪是两个人的孤单，滚床单是一个人的狂欢
<roylez> huntxu: 小胡子
<xixihaha> ls
<jiero> imtxc:  没办法，没人喜欢我拉
<roylez> jiero: 有啊，你自己说了你自己看不上
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫白瞎一长万人斩的脸了
<roylez> imtxc: 像个 troll
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> troll?
<imtxc> 是说器大还是活好？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马大大
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉问个问题, debian-backports的priority低, 不指定的话不会自己升级? 另外为啥backports里会提供内核更新?
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper http://cc.cmbchina.com/Promotion/DetailInfo.aspx?guid=62c89f4c-6f72-4689-ad80-e0eab45bd4f3  花6块钱买799积分, 差不多可以看场2D电影了
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 账单分期金秋迎新 首办即送799积分
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<imtxc> adam8157: 我分过过年的账单
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是处了
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<adam8157> RainFlying: 牛牛
<RainFlying> adam8157 大神你好
<adam8157> RainFlying: 牛神你好
<RainFlying> 我来问个问题，NoSQL 到底是什么呢？只要是不像 SQL 一样预先定义 Schema 的都算 NoSQL ？ 比如 Redis、Memcache 和 MongoDB ？
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> RainFlying: redis是个cache吧?
 * adam8157 互联网的东西窝都不懂
<iMadper> adam8157: redis是个完整的nosql
<adam8157> iMadper: 300分两期, 妥妥的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩!
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<O0XX> iMadper: 去找nancy要两个袋子去
<iMadper> O0XX: cassandrang
<adam8157> O0XX: 想起来了 我得去要aa电池
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> huntxu adam8157 渣渣们好
<jiero> huntxu:  渡船去找 roylez
<jiero> huntxu: 然后让他从偷渡拘留处把你领出来
<jussss> roylez: onlylove . holmes那个freenode服务器连不上了这两天突然
<tryit> iMadper, 算法会面试到啥程度
<onlylove> jussss: 好像有服务器有问题，下线了
<jussss> 伦敦的福尔摩斯就这样挂了
<jussss> onlylove: 我以前一直用福尔摩斯
 * slucx 谁那有小米电视？
<jussss> onlylove: 还有个hitchcook
<slucx> adam8157: 小米盒子体验了吗？怎样？
<jussss> onlylove: 服务器起名还很有个性
<roylez> slucx: 小米盒子不错
<jussss> 以人名起
<roylez> slucx: 最好的其实是他的遥控器手感....
<slucx> roylez: 嗯
<slucx> roylez: 不过是红外的
<slucx> roylez: 刚入了一个电视，蓝牙的遥控
<slucx> roylez: 还没见到
<roylez> slucx: 蓝牙玩不起啊
<jussss> roylez: 日本那个jaist原来是个大学，还还只招研究生貌似很牛x的样子
<O0XX> jussss: 这可是传说中的北陆啊
<adam8157> slucx: 很好
<adam8157> slucx: 相当好, 装起来了
<adam8157> slucx: 可以用手机app遥控
<slucx> adam8157: 偶尔会死机，如果长时间开的话
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez> adam8157: 渣雷下载速度为0
<jiero> roylez:  当然。
<adam8157> roylez: 我妈又不用渣雷下载
<jiero> roylez:  在澳大利亚你还用迅雷么。
<jiero> 单线程最差迅雷
<roylez> jiero: mac凭啥不用
<jiero> roylez:  windows 下也不会用。。。
 * jiero 看到别人电脑上的xunlei会主动帮忙卸载
<slucx> adam8157: 现在片源被广电限制的没以前多了，不过老人家看的电视剧一般应该都有的
<O0XX> roylez: 老司机会日本人说的话么？
<slucx> soundbar不是蓝牙的啊？？
<adam8157> slucx: 看看电视剧和电视台, 蛮不错
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu无线网络可以连接但是不能打开网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464025 Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN的无线网卡 有线是正常的，速度也很快。不知道是不是无线网卡的问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ranbokun — 2014-09-15 13:19
<jiero> 。。。。。。
 * onlylove 藏好电脑不让 jiero看到
<jiero> onlylove: 我没钱了。
<onlylove> jiero: 自己想法赚钱
<jiero> onlylove:  再花就不能维持最低生活保障需要的利息了
<onlylove> jiero: 回家解决一切问题
<jiero> onlylove:  回家解决不了
<jiero> onlylove: 但是可能需要回家了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要给你爸妈支付房租么
<onlylove> jiero: 忘了，靠！
<onlylove> jiero: 你回家不用付房钱和饭费吧
<jiero> onlylove: 忘了什么？
 * adam8157 每次回家都 #买买买, 外加红包
<onlylove> jiero: 你爸妈貌似不在国内？或者，我记得你有说过？
<jiero> onlylove:  回来了
<slucx> adam8157: 多少的红包？
<jiero> adam8157: 一个老人500
<adam8157> slucx: 1-2K
<slucx> adam8157: 还不错
<jiero> 村子里100老人
<slucx> adam8157: 必须表扬一个
<adam8157> slucx: 每月红包, 每次回家红包, 过年红包翻倍
<jiero> adam8157: 。。
<slucx> adam8157: 哈哈
<adam8157> slucx: 家里添大件儿也都是我来 =,=
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在在自己的branch上干活，不管别人
<slucx> adam8157: 那是，你现在工资那么高，一天都赶上我一个月了
<slucx> adam8157: 其实在身边更好
<adam8157> slucx: 玩儿蛋去
 * imtxc momo adam8157
<jiero> adam8157: 屁。你一天工资比我一个月多10倍啊
<slucx> adam8157: 我们北京的公司都比我们这的高很多
<imtxc> 你们不要黑当当了
<adam8157> jiero: 玩儿蛋去
<jiero> adam8157:  蛋蛋留下一个蛋让我玩。。。
<imtxc> 他涨薪前是一秒20w
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 后来听说double了？
<jusss> O0XX: 北陆，以前就没听过这个学校，
<jiero> 我没黑啊。
<jiero> slucx 因为房租和食物
<slucx> jiero: 我能说房租和食物价格差不多吗？
 * adam_magic_pack 一个月房租不够出差一晚酒店钱的
<jiero> slucx:  你在哪里？
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，我们办公室来了个大妈，在哪笑得那个惨烈呀
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 凡是长的比我老的都是大妈
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 孝子阿当
<sjd_zeus> HP的一个大妈，真相抽丫的
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 受受
<RainFlying> sjd_zeus: 勇敢地上吧。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你会因为红包去卖血么?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 没卖过血, 没献过血, 因为高度近视
<sjd_zeus> RainFlying: 五姑娘还没退休呢，干吗要上
<RainFlying> sjd_zeus 五姑娘是谁？
<jusss> RainFlying: 五个手指
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈，你何时回家？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: Sep 27
<sjd_zeus> jusss: 你不纯洁了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: me either
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 关于混合构架 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464028 我的系统是蝶变，因为要装wps办公软件，所以开了混合构架，现在不用了，怎么关闭混合构架呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 琥珀色月牙 — 2014-09-15 13:38
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 才知道me neither/either是一样的...
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 软件管理器无法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464029 kde桌面的软件管理器是apper，一般通过它安装软件，升级系统，我完全删除它后，再安装就无法使用了，不知什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 琥珀色月牙 — 2014-09-15 13:44
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你的体育老师辛苦了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: neither才是正式的! 口亨
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: eexp roylez 哈哈哈 神崽照片的评论笑死了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 所谓传统英语吧, 感觉现在已经没啥大区别了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你摸着良心说, 神之子的照片像不像女娃
<eexp> 坏蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu系统中VMware虚拟机安装win7为什么无法启用direct3d？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464030 RT： 我在Ubuntu14.04.1中安装VMware，然后在虚拟机中安装win7. win7的Aero效果无法开启。然后发现direct3d加速不可用，agp纹理加速不可用，directDraw加速不可用 机器CPU是i5-4570，核显
<^k^>  ─> 。【没有独立显卡】 有人遇到过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallprogrammer — 2014-09-15 13:45
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我不是评论了么, 女娃像爹
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 嗯嗯, 需要你大声在irc里说出来
<tenzu> eexp: 到底是神之子还是神之女?
<eexp> 乖，疼疼，晚上叫女王折磨你
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 神都是 祂, 不分性别的 cc eexp
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 你还是catholic呢 介都不知道
 * slucx 谁告诉我soundbar是不是蓝牙的………
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 还是你专业
<slucx> 算了，还是有线更直接
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 可是ee不是三位一体的啊, 有点乱
<jiero> 我掉线了？
<jiero> Destine: 最近有什么好玩的？
<Destine> jiero, 没什么，只有你太闲了会问这种问题。
 * adam_magic_pack 窝的烂手机又死掉了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:26
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1521414 这个第4行应该怎么写呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 咋了?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这样写编译错误error: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: p = s; p++;
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你开Werror了?
<imtxc> 么有啊
<imtxc> 哦不对，是开了
<slucx> 你为毛是const
<imtxc> p = s; 也是一样的错误嘛
<adam_magic_pack> const是没有啥意义
<jiero> 累死了
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 记得你的是 n4 啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 也会死机？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: moto的低端机
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 最近chrome升级后, 巨卡...
 * adam_magic_pack 来推荐个省资源的移动浏览器
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  手机使用程序多了以后，卡，每天都要重启手机。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:   没有啊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  opera mini
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: UC?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: uc有没有乱七八糟的东西? 国产软件怕了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 换米4
<palomino|working> ...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: nyaa复活了
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 又可以快乐地下载了
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 推荐个安卓浏览器
<palomino|working> 海豚?
<palomino|working> 不过我最近常用chrome和firefox
<palomino|working> 海豚用的少了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 有各种服务, 新闻啊, 视频啊什么的, 不点开就行了
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: chrome卡死我了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: uc 还是uc mini?
<palomino|working> 额...
<palomino|working> 我这儿还行啊..
<palomino|working> 据台湾《电子时报》报道，下一代视网膜Mac显示屏将为5K超高清台式一体机iMac，尺寸为27英寸，预期将在今年第四季度发布。
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 手机上？当然百度浏览器嘛。
<eexp> 纯为了快。
<eexp> 死疼疼。
<palomino|working> firefox能跟pc端同步
<eexp> palomino|working: momo，那是opera先搞的同步。fx的同步，数据出错，还不能恢复。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 就UC, 没mini
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 我的破手机得首先考虑资源占用问题
<eexp> 蛋蛋，你的iphone8呢？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 不敢拿出来用啊, Apple才出到6
<palomino|working> 一直被模仿,一直被超越的opera么
<eexp> 恩。破opera-develop版本，完全失望了。
<eexp> 坚持12.16
<palomino|working> ..
<eexp> 有烟没火，草
<eexp> 买鸡婆打火机去
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • gdb调式跟踪libstdc++代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464031 如题，想用gdb调试C++程序，但发现gdb跟踪不了C++库文件里的函数(类)。求教如何用gdb调试C++的库文件？即可以在运行gdb时，用CTRL+ALT+A看到C++库文件里的函数(类)的源代码。。。已经知道怎么用gdb跟进eglibc的源
<^k^>  ─> 码。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntufree — 2014-09-15 14:47
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: firefox for android 装完了多大?
<palomino|working> 没注意过...
<palomino|working> 反正不老小的
<eexp> 龙井，谁熟悉的
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 改用Opera Mini了
<palomino|working> ... adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 竟然还是mini的
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 非mini的也是chromium那种一个页面一个进程, 卡死我的老破手机了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41124
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么比特币和Apple Pay不是现金的真正替代
<onlylove> 现金不是有编号么，有啥匿名的
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 效果好差...
<palomino|working> ....
<eexp> 程David希望与您在领英建立联系。您想如何回复？
<eexp> 搞基？
<O0XX> eexp: 回个”约“
<eexp> 这谁。
<onlylove> eexp: hamo用过这名
<onlylove> eexp: 估计跑不了
<eexp> 哦
<adam_magic_pack> yooooooo
<eexp> 蛋蛋一直用那网站，肯定知道怎么约。
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 有没有在亚马迅或者京东买大家电的经验？
<slucx> 靠谱不？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 买过电脑 算么
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不算
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 电饭煲 算么
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 冰箱空调之类的，不是很了解
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 那没买过
<slucx> 京东的东西我现在都不是很放心了
<Chak-Kwan> ¾©¶«µÄ¶«Î÷Ô½À´Ô½¼ÙÁË¡£
<^k^> Chak-Kwan say: 京东的东西越来越假了。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<slucx> 同意
<Chak-Kwan> 现在好了没？编码
<slucx> 擦，我看gbk不乱码啊
<slucx> 好了
<Chak-Kwan> 还有mirc6.35可以调编号。。
<Chak-Kwan> 你们都用的ubuntu
<Chak-Kwan> ？
<jusss> O0XX: 你知道财务软件的帐套和数据库直接的关系吗
<blambinl_> 我用闻斗士
<blambinl_> 是sqlite？
<zkchan> 我几次想改用linux，就是一直下不了决心。
<jusss> blambinl_: 用友u8软件的帐套和sql server 2008的数据库之间的关系，你知道是什么吗？
<Chak-Kwan> 不知道
<blambinl_> 不知道
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: 10年前用ubuntu
<Chak-Kwan> 我10年前第一次装linux是装的红旗5
<Chak-Kwan> 当时刻的CD盘 5张
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: 用红旗显然是错了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求大神帮忙，我的ubuntu14.04无法连接有线网络，可以上无线。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464033 之前装过12.04版的，可以上网。可是换成4.04就上不了有线了。刚刚还按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=463646这个帖子，9楼的方法，装了驱动，却显示
<^k^>  ─> 第一张图的情况，之后连有线网络wired connection 1都不显示了在右上角的图标里。下面贴上各种代码的结果。 …
<Chak-Kwan> 第一天装，第二天就删了
<Chak-Kwan> 直到5年前，又装了fedora9
<Chak-Kwan> 用了几天吧，不习惯，又删了
<bakaCirno> +1
<Chak-Kwan> 两年前，又无聊极了，装了ubuntu
<Chak-Kwan> 这次用了近一个星期。
<bakaCirno> 无聊玩arch，开test源，保证每天有惊喜
<Chak-Kwan> 我只想做个普通用户。。
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: 2年左右ubuntu,4年左右debian,3年左右arch，现在用macbook.....
<bakaCirno> 当疼，flah里中文还是乱码
<bakaCirno> flash
<bakaCirno> 明明中文字体都是正常的。。。
<Chak-Kwan> mac系统好用不？
<roylez> bakaCirno: flash字体替换要设一下什么的。最简单就是安装微软的字体
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: 暂时觉得还行
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: 我是被skype恶心到了
<bakaCirno> chrome,B站,弹幕是正常的，弹幕列表显示不对
<Chak-Kwan> skype确实越来越恶心了
<roylez> Chak-Kwan: skype4.3不支持alsa，搞得我要version spoofing 4.2来用，一恶心就换了
<Chak-Kwan> 我昨天才把skype删了。。
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 换Firefox for
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 换Firefox for Android了
<eexp> 乐乐去osx当小白了？
<eexp> 蛋蛋，不听话
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: skype的pulseaudio支持很好啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我现在能用pulseaudio的都用, 很舒服
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 已然很稳定可用了
<palomino|working> :O adam_magic_pack
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: pulse就一坨屎
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你用Mac OS X现在?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<palomino|working> pulse多好使啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 竹席在黑微软
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好使个毛线！
<roylez> palomino|working: 跟破马一样到烂货
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 我们中出了一个叛徒 -- roylez
<palomino|working> lol adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 我那么多声卡全靠pulseaudio了
<adam_magic_pack> pulseaudio真的很好了
<bakaCirno> 用google voice撒(淫笑脸
<roylez> adam_magic_pack palomino|working 尔等loser继续pulse吧，哥用macbook了
<palomino|working> osx多难用啊
<palomino|working> 我没事儿都不开imac
<roylez> palomino|working: retina display，瞎了你到马眼
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 10.9
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐你发财了啊?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 破财了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你这种重度linux用户也能忍mac?
<lainme> pulse有什么问题？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 非常能忍，mutt我都照用
 * O0XX 求用mac book
<palomino|working> retina也没什么啊...这年头别人家的笔记本也都3200x1800了 roylez
<palomino|working> 何不升级10.10
<roylez> lainme: 我插了耳机没用。调节音量也没有像样都命令行工具
<roylez> palomino|working: 升毛级，你为啥不升级成骡子
<palomino|working> 键盘调节音量就可以吧
<palomino|working> 不是有音量键么
<lainme> roylez: 不用命令行调节。前者的问题没遇到
<roylez> palomino|working: pau???control也是完全不象给人用的
<slucx> 主席应该把OSX换成linux
<bakaCirno> A站播放器就是正常的，B站目测内部gbk编码
<palomino|working> pavucontrol么 roylez
<slucx> 邮件少的飘过，到现在都木有去用mutt
<palomino|working> 凑合用吧
<roylez> slucx: 我inbox zero，照样用mutt
<lainme> bakaCirno: 可能是字体的问题。装装uming, ukai
<imtxc> happyaron: 怎么样让 apt-get 的时候的到 404 的返回呢 cc adam_magic_pack
<slucx> 哈哈
<netsnail_> 群邮件是怎么回事，是在agent里设置的吗，比如exim4、postfix
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 阿当，你有移动硬盘？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .
<netsnail_> btrfs真的不快，系统一卡一卡的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 有钱淫
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 像我这样很长一段时间都没有自己电脑的人 必须备移动硬盘啊
<netsnail_> 去掉compress貌似好一点
<abc-phone> netsnail_, 换SSD
<netsnail_> abc-phone: $的问题
<slucx> 我们公司离职的话电脑必须格式化，NND
<abc-phone> netsnail_, 不介意。。。
<bakaCirno> qq群邮？那是巨坑
<slucx> 想辞职先得买个移动硬盘…
<roylez> slucx: 我们公司砸电脑
<lainme> slucx: 我以前的学校电脑每隔一段时间就要格式化
<slucx> roylez: lol
<netsnail_> abc-phone: 单硬盘用btrfs是不是浪费？
<netsnail_> abc-phone: 还是ext4比较好
<abc-phone> netsnail_, 不知道，没用过这种分区
<abc-phone> netsnail_, 一直用ext4
<roylez> netsnail_: 就没看到几个正常人用btrfs
<abc-phone> 至少不会出现NTFS那么多碎片
<netsnail_> abc-phone: 那么牛B的分区都不用一用
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: +1
<roylez> abc-phone: Linux用户从来不考虑碎片
<abc-phone> netsnail_, 我是正常人。。。
<netsnail_> roylez: 不至于吧，现在也开发好几年了
<abc-phone> roylez, +1
<jiero> roylez:  +1 您是非常人物
<netsnail_> roylez: 稳定性还是很差
<abc-phone> netsnail_, way land也开发好几年了
<jiero> abc-phone: x 也开发好几年了
<abc-phone> jiero, 正解！
<abc-phone> jiero, x总强于w
<roylez> abc-phone: 我以前骚包玩过 reiserfs xfs，后来证明出了事还是尼玛ext家族到靠谱
<netsnail_> W是未来
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你有创新的独立卡么
<abc-phone> 稳定性不如Mac的A什么什么
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/305347
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 小米 小米盒子二代 199元包邮（299下单立减）_1号店优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你有双声卡否
<jiero> 亚马逊发现打4折完全无法促进销量。于是取消了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: ^^
<abc-phone> roylez, 吃一堑不长智
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你那么土豪，为何不买独立卡
<netsnail_> 貌似苹果最早用的X
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚进来, 怎么了?
<jiero> 大多数人还是照着评论多的买。。。好无聊。用逛淘宝的办法从亚马逊买东西。。。
<palomino|working> 没有 onlylove
<palomino|working> 我有一堆集成声卡和一个\usb声卡! onlylove
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要看看 ubuntu apt-get 的时候出现 404 会怎么样，怎么弄
<jiero> onlylove:  没意思啊。独立声卡干嘛呢。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 404啊! 换源
<palomino|working> 宝贵的插槽要留给显卡 onlylove
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是不是没有update啊?
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你是在自己的办公室有7.1
<bakaCirno> 亚马逊引入第三方卖家后骂的人多啦好多
<Chak-Kwan> ubuntu对网银的支持怎么样？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你4XSLI么
<imtxc> iMadper: 你理解错了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马卧槽
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就要让出现 404
<palomino|working> 我只有号称虚拟5.1还是7.1的耳机- - jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 音箱入手价到2万了吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我错.
<palomino|working> 妥妥的200 jiero
<Chak-Kwan>  ubuntu对网银的支持怎么样？
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去搭建一个repo, 然后手动删一个
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就算双卡位的卡，插俩，还有个PCI槽
<palomino|working> 妥妥的不支持 Chak-Kwan
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥简单的办法不
<palomino|working> 下次没准得买3张显卡 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 别说你是Micro的小板
<jiero> Chak-Kwan: 拖拖的是中国没人能做出来支持linux的网银认证。
<roylez> palomino|working: 我打算买个几十块到蓝牙耳机，写个 cron job，每天早上给我播 pimsleur 的西班牙语教程喊我起床
<imtxc> iMadper: 你帮我去ubuntu源里面的vim删掉吧... cc happyaron adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 当然不是小板,不过也只有3个pciex16的槽 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 买毛3，直接上4，装一个矿机
<palomino|working> -_- roylez
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有 happyaron 做得到.
<palomino|working> 4卡效率不行,很多时候还不如3卡 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛
<imtxc> happyaron: 要不只删 163 里面的就好。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 蓝牙音响，说错了
<palomino|working> 我有个蓝牙音箱,但连不上我的电脑- - roylez
<palomino|working> 只好当有线的音箱用了
<jiero> palomino|working:  连手机好了
<jiero> palomino|working: pulseaudio啊，电脑播放手机连接
<lainme> Chak-Kwan: 看是哪个银行。恒生无压力
<imtxc> iMadper: 改系统里面 apt 的cache 不可以么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以, 但是我不会啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就想看看 apt-get 出现 404 之后会怎么样
<roylez> palomino|working: mac这种事情应该没必要那么难
<palomino|working> 我接电视接音箱接无线耳机接蓝牙耳机唯独没接过手机... jiero
 * abc-phone 见过pacman 404
<imtxc> 找个很久没有 update 的系统，估计装啥软件都会是404
<iMadper> imtxc: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 换163源，找个163没有的软件
<jiero> http://www.amazon.cn/b/ref=bag6pack8?node=1418784071&pf_rd_p=209227992&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=865184051&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_r=15ZC0Y5JTMNHYCQSBXY0
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 119元任选两件 - 品牌包包尾货特卖 - 服饰箱包 - 亚马逊
<imtxc> onlylove: 比如？
<onlylove> imtxc: 163的源本身就残的
<imtxc> onlylove: 比如
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 买了没
<onlylove> imtxc: 忘了，反正我遇见过，找不到
<imtxc> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> imtxc: 会读列表，然后提示no xxx found
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你买俩, 送我一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 那不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，不对，不符合你要求
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要 cache 里面有，但是 url 是错的那种
<imtxc> 比如版本号比服务器上的老啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 好了，输入法用搜狗了 ^_^
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 笑个头
<roylez> palomino|working: (⊙o⊙)？就是个( ⊙o⊙ )?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 测试发表情符号
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 各种流氓软件都有，真舒服
<zhianguo_> 大家 好    跟大家  请安
<O0XX> 主席的表情好基，括弧笑
<netsnail_> btrfs的强大之处在于btrfs-convert可以直接把ext4转成btrfs，不过要回来就比较难了
<eexp> O0XX: 这都看得出来。。。强
<eexp> roylez: 现在真当小白了？
<tenzu> 🐌
<roylez> eexp: 我要走土豪路线
<roylez> tenzu: 我还是看不到呢
<eexp> 好吧。你和疼疼一条道了
<roylez> tenzu: iterm2字体调了一下，真赞
<tenzu> roylez: 你用irssi?
<roylez> tenzu: weechat了
<roylez> tenzu: brew install weechat --with-python --with-ruby ....
<roylez> tenzu: 你懂的，然后就可以各种开挂
<tenzu> roylez: 说起来我的brew很久没更新过了
<netsnail_> roylez: 用苹果的选手
<slucx> 苹果高大上
<netsnail_> slucx: 我挺喜欢air的
<Chak-Kwan> 一直对苹果不感冒
<roylez> tenzu: mutt搭配的lbdb还是装不上，打算自己写一个去替代了...
<netsnail_> slucx: 不过穷人的悲哀
<tenzu> roylez: 膜拜
<tenzu> roylez: 我还是limechat
<jiero> netsnail_:  穷人？不会的
<slucx> 我的230还有再用两年呢
<jiero> netsnail_:  用 mac的一样是穷人
<roylez> tenzu: limechat好丑
<slucx> roylez: gnus
<tenzu> roylez: 习惯就好
<netsnail_> jiero: 穷人用小黑
<jiero> netsnail_: 才差1000元不到小黑难道比mac还便宜？
<netsnail_> jiero: 买了个x240，真后悔
<roylez> tenzu: flash夏天不敢开
<netsnail_> 联想越来越坑了
<roylez> netsnail_: 已经是 stinkpad 了
<slucx> netsnail_: lol， 240不是很牛叉吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 我自己的本子一开flash风扇就响, 公家的还没试过
<netsnail_> slucx: 240很兰
<roylez> tenzu: 反正是尽量不要碰flash
<netsnail_> 220之后的本没法用了
<slucx> 230表示压力很大
<tenzu> roylez: windows里我也尽量不碰
 * jiero 表示没用过x系列，只用过w和t系列
<roylez> 公司给我的也是230
 * roylez 表示 jiero 就是个渣渣
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  喳喳
<roylez> tenzu: mactex和lyx下了我几个小时，就为了改简历
<slucx> roylez: 可以自带MAC过去
<tenzu> roylez: mactex好大, 更新包好多
<roylez> slucx: 在家上班
<roylez> tenzu: 都用mac了，更毛
<roylez> tenzu: LyX启动不了.....
<slucx> roylez: 幸福
<roylez> tenzu: 还得继续折腾
 * slucx 也想找个在家上班赚钱的工作
<gebjgd> slucx: 嫁给富婆
<slucx> gebjgd: lol
 * jiero 没有找到喜欢的富婆
<gebjgd> slucx: 你每一次都是在赚钱
 * jiero 碰到的喜欢的家伙都是小女孩。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你是二代 你无所谓
<jiero> cherrot  你也去日本了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，如果可以当借口也算好
<tenzu> roylez: 我是说mactex的更新
<roylez> tenzu: 不更呗
<tenzu> roylez: 我这有升级强迫症的没法不更
<roylez> tenzu: 我就没打算更过
<roylez> tenzu: 有病治病
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41126
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 基因测试的非预期后果：离婚
<tenzu> roylez: 治不好了, 能治好也不会老开mac
<roylez> tenzu: 你用lyx还是直接写代码？
<tenzu> roylez: 我有更简单的办法, 不用, 哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: .....那你还更.......
<jiero> tenzu: 你需要一个学生妹子每天指责你
<tenzu> roylez: windows里装了tex嘛, 就不在mac里装了, 工作娱乐要分开
<jiero> tenzu: 根据你写的规则每天摆脱一个学生
<tenzu> jiero: 你注定终老一生, 恨!
<roylez> tenzu: 我是 minimalist ，尽量减少自己的东西
<tenzu> roylez: 我也尽量少装东西, 不过有些app还是无法避免, 至少得能正常和M$office用户正常沟通啊
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。为啥？
<tenzu> jiero: 因为你黑我
<jiero> tenzu: 我没黑你啊
<tenzu> jiero: 你就是黑了
<jiero> tenzu: 这是一种纠正你自己的方式
<roylez> tenzu: LyX好了
<roylez> tenzu: 也许是第一次开的时候初始化很多渣
<tenzu> roylez: 你乃神人也
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu  不黑不黑，我会买白油漆染一下
<tenzu> roylez: 我这种低端用户开vim都只是为了装13
<roylez> tenzu: wps老实说相当不错。旁边几个打印社都用这个。我在等他出mac版
<roylez> tenzu: 我的电脑，有个黑黑的终端，有个firefox，基本上就离够用不远了
<tenzu> roylez: windows版的wps是很不错, 要不是学校有正版office我就用了. 同期待他们出mac版, office for mac各方面都是渣
<roylez> tenzu: 现在居然有迅雷，搜狗，百度云......office
<jiero> roylez:  这么多中国人。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 你用OSX一定是为了装13的
<roylez> tenzu: 我还用装么？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 为了衬托么？
<eexp> 装大波？
<tenzu> roylez: 你不装别人怎么能够看出来
<roylez> tenzu: 哥几个都是 P.H.D. 啊
<tenzu> roylez: 那是你, 我这儿phd算啥啊
<roylez> eexp: 滚回家给你家娃做裙子去吧
<eexp> 乐乐啊。你咋了
<tenzu> eexp: 裙子!裙子!裙子!
 * jiero 的感觉是PHD比普通人好交流的比例高些
<eexp> phd不是脑残？
<roylez> eexp: 不用Linux星期舒畅了啊
<lainme> permanent head damage?
<jiero> eexp: 有可能头脑简单些
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<gebjgd> roylez: 你堕落了
<tenzu> roylez: 妈蛋, 我postdoc都快出站了
 * tenzu 觉得自己在不归路上越走越远
<lainme> tenzu: 你不是都讲师了么
<roylez> tenzu: 我的postdoc是辞职的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 叫兽
<gebjgd> tenzu: 孩子怎么样了
 * slucx aptitude 可以同时搜索多个关键字吗？
<tenzu> lainme: 你应该听说过在职博士后吧, 唉...被人当炮灰了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 娃满地跑了
<lainme> tenzu: 好惨
<gebjgd> tenzu: 多大？
<lainme> tenzu: 需要几年可以评副教授？
<roylez> lainme: 您为啥还没毕业？是要赶在毕业前生个娃么？
<lainme> roylez: 我才3年啊
<tenzu> lainme: roylez 我是被人卖去保住对方公司博士后站资格的那类, 每个月还得搭100多油费去报到一下
<slucx>  <tenzu> gebjgd: 娃满地跑了   这是几个啊？
<roylez> lainme: 为啥感觉你都念了6念了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 14个月
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还可以
<jiero> roylez: 念了6年学了
<tenzu> lainme: 明年评
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我们家孩子1岁就会走了
<lainme> roylez: 不要这样……
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我家的也是, 现在已经开始学着跑了, 太可怕了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不可怕  我们已经习惯了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 自己喝水  自己喝奶
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬死一边去
<lainme> tenzu: 那还可以
<gebjgd> roylez: 你移民了么
<roylez> gebjgd: 移民了
<gebjgd> roylez: 袋鼠国？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我们家这个还不行, 只会自己喝水
<roylez> gebjgd: 但是哥肉身和户口都在兲朝！
<jiero> roylez:  靠，你竟然直接移民了啊；皈依基督了？
<gebjgd> roylez: 牛逼
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 户口千万留着
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天井威的空气行么？现在  准备12月带小孩回国度假
<jiero> roylez: 否则你都无法进入祖坟了哈~ :)
<roylez> tenzu: 入籍再销呗
<jiero> gebjgd: 12月你说会好么。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 最近饼都天气好的1B
<gebjgd> jiero: 有ffp3口罩
<jiero> tenzu: 德国佬说12月啊。
<roylez> tenzu: 大秋天的没沙子？
<Guest87870> 帝都同
<jiero> gebjgd: 保护你们的眼睛用什么？
<tenzu> roylez: 永不销户口, 方便回国
 * adam_magic_pack 一天没修掉bug, 又手贱主动认领了一个
<jiero> roylez: 沙尘天气已经是陈年旧事了。
<tenzu> jiero: 12月谁说得好啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 滑雪眼镜
<roylez> tenzu: 兲朝赤裸裸的落地签啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 据说不行吧
<tenzu> roylez: 今年真没有, 去年似乎也不多
<jiero> roylez: 哪个国家可以去中国落地签？
<gebjgd> roylez: 我估计今年回国也要去消户口了
<roylez> gebjgd: 那再说吧...
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 户籍不用有国籍, 天朝法律的自相矛盾, 天朝出生的巴布亚新几内亚国籍人也可以有天朝户籍  cc tenzu
<tenzu> roylez: 有身份证能免除很多麻烦, 不然急事回家得熬煎死
<roylez> gebjgd: 入德国籍了？
<gebjgd> roylez: 有些月份了
<roylez> tenzu: 身份证当然还有
<roylez> gebjgd: 我都不知道德国这么随意可以入籍
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 换国籍留户口目前还是个漏洞, 所以应当尽量enjoy
<gebjgd> roylez: 够年头 过考试就行了
<tenzu> roylez: 有身份证就行, 回国, 做火车买国内机票都方便
<gebjgd> roylez: 这还不简单
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 但是户籍和档案这么万恶的东西, 还是销了吧, 心理清净
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 渡我
<roylez> gebjgd: 不是号称不是个移民国家的么
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 没了户籍，身份证丢了没法再办了
<gebjgd> roylez: 是啊  所以父母过不来啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得你想的太简单, 户籍档案能留还是先留着
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 你10月的时候变黑户吧
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 换了国籍还守着这些糟粕干啥哦
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 我给你介绍中餐馆刷碗
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 是省不少事
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 管吃管住
<roylez> gebjgd: 难怪
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 不是好处多头占么
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我大老远去欧洲吃啥中餐
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 必须吃
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 黑户
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 永不回国的话可以不留, 否则还是留着好些
<roylez> gebjgd: 澳大利亚父母得靠钱买路，4w澳元一个
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<gebjgd> roylez: 我擦  这也是路啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 德国没戏
<roylez> gebjgd: 4w我觉得还是比较厚道的...
<tenzu> roylez: 不贵
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<roylez> 可惜我连工作都没有呢
 * tenzu 给黄子买口粮去了
<roylez> 教授居然养狗
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  黄子是黄教授的亲啊
<bakaCirno> 澳洲读研门槛高不
<roylez> jiero: 错，黄教授是一只雪纳瑞
<jiero> roylez:  博士，找每小时120的工作2小时，每小时90的工作5小时。其他时间去社交就好了。
<roylez> bakaCirno: 没读过，不知道
<jiero> bakaCirno: 很低的。如果你在本地上过。外国也很低
<roylez> bakaCirno: 澳洲的教育基本上是刷钱，你懂的
<imtxc> onlylove: 来个招啊
<jiero> bakaCirno: 雅思6.5，要奖学金还要高
<lainme> bakaCirno: 费用可能比较高
<onlylove> imtxc: 本地源，你随便搞
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<jiero> pity:  抱抱
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * O0XX momo roylez 
 * jiero 这么没人理睬的家伙，在这里还是有人说话的。
<imtxc> O0XX: 不懂哇
<O0XX> imtxc: 啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 甲骨文名称 O0XX
 * adam_magic_pack 把Chrome换成Firefox之后, 窝的破手机终于不卡了
<netsnail_> adam_magic_pack: 你应该用opera mini
<adam_magic_pack> netsnail_: 效果太差
<netsnail_> adam_magic_pack: 很快，不是吗
<adam_magic_pack> netsnail_: 效果太差
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=5017
<^k^> ⇪ t: rogue.vim - Porting of Rogue-clone II for Vim : vim online
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: ..... 你别把Vim当Emacs用啊
<netsnail_> roylez: 好玩吗？
<roylez> netsnail_: 我没玩过。nethack和crawl玩的多些
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: firefox在手机的sdcard上建立好多内存报告文件
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e3a6dd5egw1ejwpxvhc0lj20a90fndhd.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> onlylove: apt-get 能不能不在 update 的时候检查 gpg
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，但是我和你说了，你可以设置本地源
<imtxc> onlylove: 我知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 已经弄出来了404
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在把404给人改成200了。。。
<imtxc> 然后 gpg 验证失败了
<gebjgd> imtxc: dpkg直接装就是了
<wzssyqa> im
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 强迫症？
<bonny> 请问一下各位大神 在Mac 上有什么好的irc客户端啊？ 我试了很多 都不行
<gebjgd> bonny: 你用Linux 这个问题就解决了
<gebjgd> bonny: irc wikipedia自己看
<FightingCat> 如果你用Chrome浏览器的话，可以像我一样用CIRC
<mk3548208> firefox的chatzilla
<MiaoleGemi> 为什么我能ping通在局域网内的电脑， 但是ssh却登不上？
<MiaoleGemi> 之前都能登上
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux下tar.xz结尾的文件的解压方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464036 今天尝试编译内核，下载到了一份tar.xz结尾的压缩文件，网上解决方法比较少，不过还是找到了，如下： Code: $xz -d ***.tar.xz $tar -xvf  ***.tar 可以看到这个压缩包也是打包后再压缩，外面是xz压缩方式
<^k^>  ─> ，里层是tar打包方式。 补充：目前可以直接使用 tar xvJf ***.tar.xz来解压 原文链接：http://blog.csdn.net/silvervi/ar …
<zhong> @1321
<zhong> 问个很弱智的问题“xchat怎么@人？”....
<zhong> 有人吗
<^k^> zhong:点点点.  20:20
<zhong> 三个点？
<pocoyo> zhong: 直接打呗
<zhong> .pocoyo 这样？
<zhong> 。。。
<zhong> .............
<pocoyo> zhong: @干啥  不都是 TAB 补全的？
<zhong> 刚用不会这玩意。。。
<zhong> pocoyo,
<zhong> 直接打对方名字？TAB补全就行了吧？
<lainme> pocoyo: 好久不见
<zhong> 怎么走了？
<pocoyo`> zhong: 只是个工具 有什么会用不会用的 能交流不就行了
<zhong> 有时候@人得让人知道不噻
<sulit> zhong:
<zhong> 不然不知道是对谁说吧。。
<sulit> zhong: 你知道了吗？
<pocoyo`> zhong: 那得看对方的客户端支持不支持
<bakaCirno> zhong: 根据设置，这样有的客户端会有提示音
<zhong> 哦了。。
<zhong> 这玩意用起来还有点门道 。。。
<bakaCirno> 主要是国内qq普及，irc用的少
<zhong> 老习惯看使用手册里的快捷键啥的
<zhong> 那是的
<zhong> 你们去把QQ灭了吧。。。
<sulit> zhong: 你想多了
<zhong> 听说马化脱腾的女儿在英国留学。。。
<bakaCirno> zhong: 确实想多啦。。。
<zhong> 想想没事的
<zhong> 想想又不会怀孕。。。
<sulit> zhong: 马化腾那样，他女儿漂亮？
<zhong> sulit, 好像不怎么漂亮。。。居然 是93年的。。
<sulit> zhong: 你用的什么客户端？
<zhong> xubuntu里自带的pidgin
<sulit> 噢
<zhong> sulit: 哦了改了下里面的设置。。。这个名字补全是个：号了。。。
<bakaCirno> 哦，居然有自带
<zhong> 你们用的啥系统呐？
<sulit> 看个人喜好
<sulit> zhong: 没有最好的
<sulit> zhong: 只能合适的
<zhong> sulit: 那确实，个人习惯很重要
<sulit> zhong: 你用vim吗？
<sulit> zhong: 配置文件还是得自己找或者写合适的
<bakaCirno> ubuntu14.04+chrome的flash一直崩，我是一个人么
<sulit> zhong: 一个道理
<zhong> sulit: 我用VIM但是用得不多。。。配置文件找的拼凑的
<zhong> bakaCirno: 我用chrom的flash也崩溃
<lainme> bakaCirno: 都崩
<sulit> zhong: 嗯，一般都是参考别人的，自己写太费事
<zhong> bakaCirno: 别的视屏还好，我打开QQ腾讯的视屏时就会崩溃
<sulit> lainme: 大姐好
<bakaCirno> lainme: 呃，我从arch来的，以为ubuntu支持能好些呢。。。
<zhong> bakaCirno: 你用的哪个版本的ubuntu?
<bakaCirno> zhong: 14.04
<zhong> bakaCirno: 哦，桌面是哪个咧？x?k?g?
<sulit> lainme: 干嘛不理我
<bakaCirno> zhong: unity...
<lainme> bakaCirno: bakaCirno 我也是arch，只要是个视频就会崩溃。所以说还是ff好
<bakaCirno> zhong: 主要是懒得折腾那
<lainme> sulit: 晚上好
<sulit> lainme: 晚上好
<zhong> bakaCirno: 我09年的X200S，windows跑得太吃力了，就装的xubuntu...内存占低些，就是桌面的用户习惯有
<zhong> bakaCirno: 点受不了
<sulit> lainme: 不记仇就好
<onlylove> lainme: 其实……linux下面的flash真心……我不说了
<bakaCirno> lainme: 舍不得chrome积攒的好用插件啊，重新折腾太累啦
<zhong> bakaCirno: 确实很折腾
<lainme> onlylove: firefox用旧版flash挺好的
<onlylove> lainme: 我其实用ff用的挺郁闷，但是没啥好的
<sulit> bakaCirno: 用google账户直接用
<zhong> bakaCirno: 最怕的就是系统漰
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 国内啥时候普及html5阿...
<onlylove> bakaCirno: ff插件不少啊
<zhong> bakaCirno: FF还可以，就是慢点点
<onlylove> bakaCirno: 你等麻花推吧，我记得企鹅是html5成员
<onlylove> zhong: 不只是慢点点
<zhong> bakaCirno: 等chrom一统天下了，估计就普及了
<onlylove> lainme: 我郁闷的是……那啥，你别总是flash崩溃……
<lainme> onlylove: 不用chrome，从来不崩溃
<onlylove> lainme: 国内的网站经常这样
<zhong> onlylove: chrom太占内存了。。。一个tab一个线程。。。
<onlylove> lainme: 不光chrome，ff也这样，
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 企鹅只是研究新技术，不一定在产品里用...
<lainme> onlylove: ff没崩过。chrome 100%崩溃
<sulit> chrome的vimium很不错
<onlylove> lainme: 所以和你说ff用的挺郁闷，chrome用过一次不敢用了
<zhong> bakaCirno: FF还好啊，我用还没崩溃过
<sulit> 鼠标都省了
<bakaCirno> sulit: 确实
<bakaCirno> zhong: 从chrome转到ff太花功夫
<zhong> 不知道有没有人用w3c这种文字浏览器。。。那叫一个自虐啊
<sulit> firefox有相同的插件吗？
<sulit> 有的话，我不介意用ff
<bakaCirno> zhong: 我太想吐槽ff装插件后重启浏览器那
<bakaCirno> sulit: 貌似还真的有
<zhong> bakaCirno: 部分需要重启。。。
<onlylove> zhong: w3m还好，就是没有js支持
<sulit> bakaCirno: 我记得功能没那么全
<sulit> bakaCirno: 我曾经找过
<zhong> onlylove: 我用了一两回，呃。。没时间折腾那玩意
<onlylove> sulit: 如果按历史算，其实ff插件多
<yunfan_> onlylove: chrome在linux下webgl都不支持
<onlylove> zhong: 哦，那时候主要去配置安装源
<yunfan_> 还不如 ff这种小公司出的东西
<zhong> FF毕竟是老牌啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: ff的插件给开发者的少 我前一阵不是开始用ff了么  发现少好多插件呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我只是受不了chrome的内存占用
<sulit> onlylove: 这个当然，ff是世界上最早流行的浏览器把
<bakaCirno> onlylove: w3m能解决那一堆gbk网页么？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵 google的开发者机器都狠
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 可以的
<yunfan_> 不过我觉得可以考虑下 netsurf
<onlylove> 帝都呆腻了……
<zhong> onlylove: 你呆几年了？
<onlylove> zhong: 2年吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 去魔都跟我一起?
<zhong> onlylove:工作？上学？
<onlylove> zhong: 工作
<onlylove> yunfan_: 暂时没去魔都想法……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我这种比 jiro强不了多少的，不招HR待见的
<zhong> onlylove: 我大学在那边上的，工作了6年，还是离开了
<onlylove> zhong: 我呆帝都是有目的性的，两年的时间当长期旅行
<zhong> onlylove: 现在回到乡下待业，当个小马农
<onlylove> zhong: 靠，养马的？
<zhong> onlylove: 呃。。。轻闲呐
<sulit> 你们见过帝都的小姐吗？
<zhong> onlylove: 啥都有，牛，黑羊，马。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 说不好 这种事真的看机遇的  我公司新来的测试部门领导还不如她手下
<yunfan_> zhong: 养马的有钱啊
<zhong> ：（
<yunfan_> zhong: 我一年收入买匹马都买不起
<yunfan_> 不过我对骑马没兴趣 到时想骑牛
<zhong> yunfan_: 又不是比赛用马。。。
<yunfan_> zhong: 难道是肉马？
<zhong> 哈哈，骑牛得骑水牛。。。黄牛没力气
<yunfan_> 水牛我这里多得是 但是看黄牛看相不错
<zhong> yunfan_: 赶活用的马。。。
<yunfan_> 我爸爸小时候就给生产队放牛 有骑牛
<yunfan_> zhong: 你是哪里的 还用马干活
<zhong> yunfan_: 我小时暑假天天放牛。。。。
<zhong> yunfan_: 湖南
<onlylove> sulit: 去三里屯，我只能和你说这么多了
<yunfan_> zhong: 湖南放马 额
<sulit> onlylove: 我是正经人
<bakaCirno> 。。。
<zhong> yunfan_: 有的，少
<yunfan_> zhong: 对了 江西有个武功山 山顶居然是个大草原
<yunfan_> zhong: 你可以去那里放
<sulit> onlylove: 我就是年轻，懂得少？
<zhong> ......
<bakaCirno> 想去内蒙种地养牛
<zhong> 你们是做开发的么？还是做啥的？
<onlylove> sulit: 不是的……其实遍地都是
<yunfan_> 恐怕内蒙没那么多地给你种
<onlylove> sulit: 你如果晚上住大酒店，经常有那种黑基站发那种短信
<yunfan_> 不是说内蒙大片土地都让汉人给开垦了么
<sulit> onlylove: 好吧
<zhong> 现在都生产队放马，个人搞的都得政府支持，不然哪搞得下去
<yunfan_> 我想去青海甘肃什么的地方 弄一大块徒弟搞搞农业
<onlylove> sulit: 所以其实还是看你住什么地方，如果你住在天通苑这种睡城，是很难找的吧
<yunfan_> 土地
<onlylove> yunfan_: 流转？
<zhong> 甘肃黄土高原啊，不好种吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这可是天朝，所有权是国家的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 扯淡呢 我以前住天通苑 隔壁的人就叫外卖上门过
<yunfan_> onlylove: 土地承包权流转嘛
<sulit> onlylove: 唉，干啥不好，做小姐这行
<onlylove> yunfan_: 啥？那地方有上门？
<sulit> onlylove: 他们图个啥呢？
<yunfan_> sulit: 做小姐有什么不好
<onlylove> sulit: 有些事，你只看到表面
<yunfan_> 服务了别人 又不偷不抢
<zhong> onlylove: 想找小姐？要不要教你怎么找
<onlylove> zhong: 别……我没那时间和她们闹
<sulit> yunfan_: 容易得病
<yunfan_> sulit: 东莞不是说都全面身体检查的？
<sulit> onlylove: 这行水很深吗？
<zhong> 哈哈。。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 不戴套还不让上呢
<bakaCirno> 。。。
<sulit> yunfan_: 这个吊，我表示我年轻
<onlylove> sulit: 不知道深不深，反正不浅，你知道有种东西叫鸡头
<zhong> sulit: 是蛮危险的
<yunfan_> 艾滋病马上能治了 也没什么好怕的了
<sulit> onlylove: 我是个洁身自好的人
<yunfan_> 不过卖淫不能合法化 服务质量提不上去
<onlylove> sulit: 说的好像别人找过似的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这都是装逼的人
<sulit> onlylove: 还有那些约泡的
<yunfan_> 还有不能体谅别人的
<sulit> onlylove: 他们真不怕病
<onlylove> sulit: 这频道很多都是学生，你别污染环境
<zhong> sulit: 打开微信，在望京和朝阳地铁站附近转转，就得找得到，不过成色怎么样，得看运气
<yunfan_> 你自己找得到女朋友 那许多农民工找不到怎么办呢？ 难道一辈子diy
<sulit> onlylove:好吧
<sulit> onlylove: 换个话题
<onlylove> zhong: 朝外？
<onlylove> zhong: 为啥我觉得国贸更热闹点
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 学生表示，已经被室友污染惯啦。。。
<zhong> onlylove: 国贸的都是高级货
<sulit> zhong: 我一共就5M流量
<sulit> zhong: 没那么多流量
<onlylove> zhong: 哦，对了，我没考虑 sulit 的经济状况
<sulit> onlylove: 我找不起
<yunfan_> onlylove: 国贸什么价位？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不知道
<zhong> onlylove: 一般地铁站附近就会有。。。不过不建议去，哈哈。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 除了怕得病 我其他没什么好怕的
<sulit> onlylove: 小姐看了我，估计还想给我钱
<zhong> yunfan_: 国贸的都是老板包的小仨出来赚小钱。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 你穷到这地步就好好干活，想那事情做啥
<yunfan_> zhong: 哈 那不是要倒贴钱？
<zhong> sulit: 用不了多少流量啊
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 怕得病这一点就足够吓人那。。。
<onlylove> zhong: 小钱……
<sulit> onlylove: 我就是看看北京晚上热闹吗
<sulit> zhong: 我一个月就5M
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 没啥 就是艾滋现在治不好 其他那几个都可以治
<onlylove> sulit: 晚上就去三里屯吧，2点刚开始
<yunfan_> 假如你光棍一个 有什么好怕的
<zhong> yunfan_: 他们被包都是定期陪出去玩的，旅游啥的。。。
<zhong> sulit: .....5m....
<sulit> onlylove: 不要教坏我阿
<yunfan_> zhong: 是定期有干爹从外地来京把
<sulit> zhong: 真的就5M
<onlylove> sulit: 坏了就坏了，不关我事，你自己学的
<zhong> yunfan_: 望京那边好像有个什么商学院，里面有蛮多棒子姑娘。。。很多都是来找干爹的
<onlylove> sulit: 还有，地铁晚上11点末班车
<sulit> onlylove: 唉 ，那些学生估计也被你教坏了
<zhong> yunfan_: 是的
<yunfan_> zhong: 望京不是好多韩国人？
<zhong> yunfan_: 嗯，很多韩国人
<onlylove> sulit: 哪些？他们从来不问这个
<sulit> onlylove: 地铁费，我都掏不起
<onlylove> sulit: 滚粗，2块你没有？
<sulit> onlylove: 4块
<sulit> onlylove: 去了不回阿
<yunfan_> onlylove: 终于碰到比你潦倒的人了
<sulit> onlylove: 有钱，还想买个鸡腿吃呢
<zhong> 什么啊，国外这个都合法化的，思维不一样，没有什么不能聊的
<yunfan_> zhong: 国外哪有合法化 也就荷兰和美国部分州而已
<yunfan_> 不过国外法律都有空子让你钻
<zhong> sulit: 得了，找人盆友吧，还有鸡腿吃。。。人腿也有
<zhong> sulit: 女盆友
<sulit> zhong: 有了之后，更穷
<yunfan_> 看来你是用五笔的 zhong
<yunfan_> sulit: 我建议你现在找 我当初也是因为穷耽误了找
<onlylove> zhong: 今天刚看那个烹尸的……差点被你吓到
<zhong> yunfan_: 嗯，南方人拼音搞不清楚。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 从投资比来看 现在找划得来 将来找性价比不高
<sulit> yunfan_: 你现在有吗？
<zhong> onlylove: 哈哈。。。。
<yunfan_> zhong: 我也南方人 不是照样用拼音  不过你是湖蓝人 呵呵
<yunfan_> sulit: 没有
<sulit> yunfan_: 人生短短数十载，怎么过不是过
<zhong> sulit: 恭喜下我吧。。。我都快30岁的人了，马上就要当爹了
<yunfan_> sulit: 你说得很对 所以不要bb
<sulit> zhong: 喜当爹
<yunfan_> zhong: 我也快30了 还没女朋友 怎么讲
<zhong> sulit: 人生苦短，要过就得好好过啊
<zhong> yunfan_: 那是你没用心去找吧。。。
<sulit> yunfan_: 你有看着顺眼的吗？
<yunfan_> sulit: 当然有
<sulit> yunfan_: 有的话，就追吧
<zhong> yunfan_: 就是
<sulit> yunfan_: 追不上，告诉我一声
<yunfan_> zhong: 我就是用心找 所以导致找不到 要是闭眼瞎找 到时容易
<zhong> yunfan_: @_@
<sulit> yunfan_: 追上了就别说了
<yunfan_> sulit: 呵呵 现在在家里 更难找了
<zhong> yunfan_: 不要太挑了，看得过去，会生活，孝顺父母就得啦
<yunfan_> 明年去魔都混 到时候先约约炮
<zhong> yunfan_: 还得会生孩子～～～
<yunfan_> 过几年逍遥日子
<sulit> yunfan_: 小萝莉就喜欢你这种
<yunfan_> sulit: 你见过我？
<zhong> yunfan_: geiliable
<sulit> yunfan_: 使点劲
<sulit> yunfan_: 见个p
<sulit> yunfan_: 不认识
<yunfan_> sulit: 那你怎么知道小萝莉喜欢我这种？ 你怎么知道我长相不是伪娘型的？
<sulit> yunfan_: 萝莉爱大叔
<zhong> yunfan_: 阿贾西
<yunfan_> sulit: naive
<sulit> yunfan_: 当然不是40，50
<sulit> yunfan_: 你这个年纪差不多
<onlylove> zhong: 用心什么的……唉，往事不堪回首
<onlylove> zhong: 在一起十几年的都说跑就跑了
<yunfan_> sulit: 照你这个逻辑 为什么还会有40岁的光棍呢
<zhong> onlylove: 有故事的人。。。说来听听，哈哈
<yunfan_> 他们不都有过30岁么
<zhong> onlylove: 为啥？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 十几年？ 你别忽悠我
<sulit> yunfan_: 你有内涵
<onlylove> zhong: 不为啥
<yunfan_> sulit: 我有肚子 内涵到未必
<zhong> onlylove: 你多大年纪啊？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 高中同学，你说呢
<sulit> yunfan_: 那是没内涵的
<zhong> onlylove: 不为啥，为啥别人跑
<yunfan_> onlylove: 除非是去年跑掉 不然哪里有十几年
<onlylove> yunfan_: 11å¹´
<bakaCirno> 40岁找20岁，所以20多岁的时候就要去幼儿园先酝酿一下
<onlylove> zhong: 分开时间太长了，异地
<sulit> yunfan_: 我了个擦，你竟然有肚子了
<zhong> onlylove: 那就是你的不对了
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 去幼儿园教书？
<onlylove> zhong: 我比 yunfan_ 大
<yunfan_> onlylove: 也就大1-2岁
<sulit> yunfan_: 你单身，还这么放肆
<onlylove> zhong: 谁的不对……呵呵……你什么都不知道
<yunfan_> sulit: 所以我说难找 呵呵 单身都是有理由的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我应该比你大2
<zhong> onlylove: 她辟腿了？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你换个角度想想 你白玩了人家11年 还要怎样
<onlylove> yunfan_: 如果你之前的87指的是你的出生年龄
<yunfan_> onlylove: 要知道女孩子的青春可比男的宝贵嘛
<onlylove> yunfan_: 扯，就拉过手好么
<sulit> yunfan_: 唉，你就是冬天挡树洞的大狗熊吧
<onlylove> zhong: 不想提了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我说感情 不一定是啪啪
<sulit> yunfan_: 唉，苦了你了
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 我身边的大学生基本 喜欢=啪啪啪
<onlylove> zhong: 我不想把责任推到她身上
<zhong> onlylove: 想当年，我追了10年的姑娘，大学时把我甩了，工作了说要找我跟她结婚。。。我改注意了，我跟一个喜欢了我15年的姑娘结婚了
<yunfan_> sulit: 是啊 我的体重确实是狗熊 所以你不难想象我这种大叔也不是小萝莉喜欢的
<yunfan_> zhong: 我也想这样 可惜等我想的时候 那几个姑娘结婚了
<sulit> yunfan_: 我还是有优势的阿
<sulit> yunfan_: 虽然我钱少
<zhong> onlylove: 搞笑的是，我结婚那天的前一天就是她结婚的日子，而且两人还是在同一个店子办的酒。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 嗯 最好趁早 谁知道你大学出来会不会变成大胖子
<zhong> onlylove: 婚庆公司，化妆师都是同一家
<yunfan_> sulit: 我进大学130 出大学170
<zhong> yunfan_: 呃了。。。
<sulit> yunfan_: 我已经出来了
<yunfan_> 大学就是个养猪场 只不过我们场的泔水特别好
<sulit> 越来越瘦
<onlylove> yunfan_: 靠，你大学的泔水太好了点
<sulit> yunfan_: 目前128
<zhong> yunfan_: 为啥男人一谈感情都感觉一身苦水啊
<sulit> yunfan_: 升高180
<onlylove> zhong: 生存压力
<yunfan_> onlylove: 其他学校的人都搞个我们学校的卡来吃饭呢 我们学校还有好多人不喜欢吃
<zhong> onlylove: 过去了，也不想了，往后看呗，没有最好，只有更好啥
<yunfan_> sulit: 那你再过两年就有钱了 没什么好愁的
<sulit> yunfan_:我属于那种怎么都吃不胖的
<yunfan_> sulit: 你这种人我最讨厌了
<yunfan_> 怎么都吃不胖 tmd
<sulit> yunfan_: 天生的，没办法，我也不想招人恨
<yunfan_> zhong: 只不过女人没跟你倒过苦水而已  谁身上没点事呢
<zhong> yunfan_: 你多高多重？
<yunfan_> zhong 174 174
<sulit> yunfan_: 我饭量还不小
<zhong> yunfan_: 嘿嘿，我老婆倒追我15年，我没理，最后还是和她结婚了。。。
<sulit> 180 128
<yunfan_> sulit: 我这样的人在一万年前原本是竞争优势
<zhong> yunfan_: 你胖啊
<sulit> zhong: 嫂子照片有吗？
<yunfan_> 想不到如今成这样了
<zhong> sulit: 有啊
<yunfan_> zhong: 我前一阵有个姑娘结婚了 以前想跟我的
<yunfan_> 不过也没什么好说的
<zhong> yunfan_: 为啥不要？
<yunfan_> 做人要向前看
<sulit> zhong: 围观一下
<sulit> yunfan_: 是啊，你生错了时代
<yunfan_> zhong: 我对婚姻比较认真 不想闭眼过日子
<sulit> yunfan_: 那个时候的爱，多么纯洁，一棒子带回家
<zhong> sulit: ...这玩意能发图片？
<zhong> yunfan_: 啥意思？你不喜欢？
<yunfan_> zhong: 没感觉
<yunfan_> 不过说实话 让我有感觉的太少了 大部分人我只是觉得还行
<zhong> yunfan_: 呃了，看个人观念了，我以前对我老婆也没感觉。。。年纪大了就有感触了，老婆嘛那是要过一辈子的，又是三天两头的事
<sulit> 你得链接图片地址过来
<sulit> http://imagebin.org
<sulit> zhong: 贴到这儿去就行
<^k^> sulit: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<sulit> zhong: http://imagebin.org
<yunfan_> zhong: 那不一样 如果不是想要孩子 我可以不结婚 不妥协
<sulit> zhong: 算了
<yunfan_> 就因为想要孩子 所以现在没办法 要来考虑找女朋友
<sulit> zhong: 别贴了，小心有狼
<sulit> zhong:好好保护吧
<onlylove> zhong: 你就别秀优越了，有几个倒贴的
<zhong> yunfan_: ....
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我看他的身高和体重 只要脸没走样 应该会有人倒贴
<zhong> onlylove: 没秀，只是想说，找一个你爱的，还不如找一个爱你的
<onlylove> zhong: 大道理谁都懂
<onlylove> zhong: 你要想听我还有一堆
<yunfan_> zhong: 道理是这样  不过有时候总是心有不甘
<onlylove> zhong: 当局者迷
<bakaCirno> zhong: 我高中英语老师和你说过一样的话
<sulit> yunfan_: 我有大男子注意情怀
<yunfan_> sulit: 我没有 我是标准好人 除了长得像恶人
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 我能说女生看我都会先躲开么。。。
<zhong> bakaCirno: 那确实得看个人，时间一长了，想啥都没用，等别人结婚了，你还想干啥
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 你怕赫到人家？
<sulit> yunfan_: 男儿当提三尺之剑，立不世之业
<yunfan_> sulit: 我说了我就因为想要孩子
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 只是自觉变成小透明而已
<sulit> yunfan_: 要孩子干嘛？
<zhong> onlylove: 我感觉吧，男人不要把所有心思都放在情爱上面。。。看看事业啥的不好啊，男子汉何患无妻啊
<yunfan_> 要不然我有什么好在乎的 我很讨厌迁就别人
<sulit> yunfan_: 你家几个孩子？
<yunfan_> sulit: 我喜欢小孩
<sulit> yunfan_: 好吧
<sulit> yunfan_: 小孩会长大
<yunfan_> sulit: 你去问问别人为啥吃辣 吃甜
<onlylove> zhong: 你是没被催婚好么
<onlylove> zhong: 我TM现在如果可能，一年到头不想回家，不想给家里打电话
<zhong> onlylove: 我还没被催婚啊。。。我今年29,我老婆30,今年才结的婚。。。我相亲都不下十来回了
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 迟早都躲不过相亲的
<sulit> yunfan_: 我家兄弟三个，差不多都180，体重都不超过150
<onlylove> bakaCirno: 相亲去死
<yunfan_> sulit: 我家里只有一个独生的 你占了我一个名额
<zhong> onlylove: 为了躲家里人，我跑上海三年不回家。。。。最后我这个老婆跑去上海找我。。。我想这姑娘好，居然来找我来了，于是我就和她结婚了
<sulit> yunfan_: 唉，你营养太好了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵 你是自找的 我上高中开始都是我父母给我打电话 我从来不打回去的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我是无视这些传统的
<yunfan_> sulit: 这个看人 跟营养没关系 我大学宿舍有个同学 跟我一起吃 结果他也和你一样长不胖  现在当爸爸了 还要增肥
<onlylove> 不和你们折腾，玩游戏去
<zhong> 我初中因为女孩被学校开除。。。转了3次校才上的高中，NND
<sulit> yunfan_: 你家有人胖？
<onlylove> zhong: 有魄力
<sulit> yunfan_: 你自己多动动阿
<sulit> yunfan_: 我上班自己都走将近4里地呢
<sulit> yunfan_: 乐此不疲
<zhong> onlylove: 没魄力，要是我有魄力还是会不甘心，继续不结婚。。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 才4里
<onlylove> zhong: 我只是欣赏你初中被开除
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那你肯定更欣赏我
<yunfan_> onlylove: 私聊告诉你
<sulit> yunfan_: 我不能走太多，再走多了，我就剩骨头了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你干了啥惊天动地的
<zhong> onlylove: 呃。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 所以这跟人有关系
<sulit> yunfan_: 是啊，你行动迅猛吗？
<yunfan_> sulit: 不行 我要锻炼身体了
<zhong> onlylove: 我后来是观念变了，接受现实就是成熟，男人嘛就应该有责任心敢担当，于人于自，对家人
<yunfan_> zhong: 不是成熟  是理智
<yunfan_> zhong: 因为除非你是在电影里 否则不大可能大逆转
<zhong> yunfan_: 嗯
<sulit> yunfan_: 太理性也不好的
<zhong> yunfan_: 最近出了啥片子的，说爱情的。。。国产的
<yunfan_> zhong: 后会无期？ 小时代？
<onlylove> zhong: 小时代？
<zhong> yunfan_: 同桌的你？
<yunfan_> 我都没看过
<yunfan_> sulit: 我就是太理性了  没办法
<sulit> yunfan_: 我们毕业的那年夏天
<sulit> yunfan_: 你理性的什么成都
<zhong> onlylove: 《同桌的你》？好像是叫这个名字 。。。。
<yunfan_> sulit: 不好说
<onlylove> zhong: 不看……不关心，就听说小时代挺毁三观的……
<sulit> 我理性到天塌了，我继续把我的那局游戏打完了
<zhong> onlylove: 《同桌的你》这片子不错的，学生，大学，工作，爱情，现实。。。就是身边的事
<sulit> 你们说郭敬明有姚明的裤裆高吗？
<onlylove> zhong: 懒得看，我现在比较喜欢台湾小清新
<zhong> onlylove: 80，90后看了太有感触了
<onlylove> zhong: 比方说云水谣啥的
<yunfan_> zhong: 这都是商业片 搞泪点赚钱嘛
<zhong> onlylove: 哦了
<freeflying> 现在买个iphone5s如何
<zhong> yunfan_: 偶尔感伤一下，以事没事跟小弟小妹啥的也好有牛吹吹，“想当年。。。。”
<yunfan_> freeflying: 有钱没地方花可以烧掉
<yunfan_> zhong: 向前看 不要老回忆
<sulit> freeflying: 买个诺基亚直板多好
<freeflying> yunfan_: iphone6一时半会也买不到啊
<onlylove> zhong: 你看哪个不如看赵薇那致青春
<zhong> yunfan_: 忍不住要回头看看
<sulit> freeflying: 拉风的手机
<yunfan_> freeflying: 李老板不是要去欧洲？
<zhong> onlylove: 那个看了，跟一帮子姑娘去看的，看得他们稀里哗啦的
<yunfan_> zhong: 那就会成为圣经里某人的妻子 当场石化  呵呵
<freeflying> yunfan_: 都有锁
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助：rsyslog 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464037 系统升级过程老是提示有一个软件未能完全安装，并且弹出以下提示 Setting up rsyslog (7.4.4-1ubuntu2.1) ... dpkg: error processing package rsyslog (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10 E: Sub-process /usr/b
<zhong> yunfan_: 哈哈
<onlylove> zhong: 这才叫催泪弹
<yunfan_> freeflying: 不可能 欧洲好像哪里禁止锁手机
<yunfan_> freeflying: 要不找一伙道上的兄弟 杀去河南吧
<yunfan_> 惊天大劫案
<yunfan_> 之iphone篇
<zhong> onlylove: 情感片噻
<freeflying> yunfan_: lol
<yunfan_> 就像以前香港打劫抢劳力士
<zhong> 为什么ubuntu老是升级版本，花这么多人力物力？我要是他们老板，就致力把这个系统做稳定，这么人力物力投入到周边软件的开发多好。。。
<sulit> zhong: 那是ubuntu的特色
<sulit> zhong: 稳定，debian做了
<yunfan_> zhong: 他如果不升级 会有另外一帮人出来说为什么ubuntu老不升级 我要是他们老板 就滚动更新
<zhong> sulit: ubuntu换了这么多个版本，也不见有多稳定，应用软件也少得可怜，不稳定
<zhong> yunfan_: 不对啊，老板是要为公司挣钱为目的啊。。。。别人怎么说那是别人的事
<sulit> zhong: ubuntu已经很不容易了，人家是一家公司，你看看咱们
<yunfan_> zhong: 所以他也不会考虑你的想法 他只会考虑他自己的
<sulit> zhong: 你就会觉得人家已经很不错了
<zhong> yunfan_: 他应该学google，都是开源，google提供一个平台，让全世界的人帮他做开发，google赚翻了
<yunfan_> 而且ubuntu的老板还有别的事业 他也不可能全身心投入进来
<yunfan_> zhong: 你只看到google成功的 可是国内好多创业的都做梦要弄个平台 结果失败了你没看到而已
<zhong> yunfan_: 国内的创造力差些。。。基本都是应用级开发，系统开发是没用的
<sulit> 我国不是最早今年十月份退出自己的linux吗？
<sulit> 推出
<bakaCirno> sulit: “自己”？
<zhong> yunfan_: 怏怏大国可是14亿人口啊。。。。唉
<gameover_> ubuntu下network-manager-strongswan连接ikev2 居然不会断线重连?
<sulit> 嗯，国产操作系统
<roylez> sulit: 你觉得呢？
<bokuno> Android貌似不支持ext格式的T卡？
<yunfan_> sulit: 这个很无聊的 还不如下个兼容性的法律
<sulit> bakaCirno: 不要扣字眼吗?
<roylez> bokuno: 不支持
<bakaCirno> sulit: 希望别又是重新编译一下就。。。
<yunfan_> 让那些主流软件必须兼容linux
<yunfan_> 这样还好点
<zhong> 按理说ubuntu有这个实力和能力，但是没做大做强，那应该是方向不对。。。
<yunfan_> 像深度这种会做的发行版自然能起来
<sulit> roylez:我觉得吗？没人用
<zhong> sulit: 自己的linux???不会是麒麟吧？
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 深度做起来，感觉用户也不会多
<yunfan_> zhong: ubuntu哪有什么能力
<sulit> bakaCirno: 麒麟？ubuntu？还是那个freebsd？
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 不一样 如果软件都有 深度实力肯定比ubuntu强大 人家以前做盗版xp有经验
<yunfan_> 知道用户需要什么
<yunfan_> ubuntu就是个大坑 除了界面漂亮点
<zhong> yunfan_: 他们老板是很钱的。。。开发技术人员也是很牛逼的啊
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 现在win家庭版又不贵，有钱的多半会买win
<yunfan_> 比如那个输入法 默认的根本不是大家流行用的拼音 而是个全拼
<bakaCirno> sulit: 麒麟呗
<lainme> ubuntu漂亮？
<bakaCirno> lainme: 还行吧
<yunfan_> 还有只有汉语输入 没有英文 你想输入英文的时候特别折腾 我怀疑他们根本没测试过
<yunfan_> lainme: 只能说跟其他发行版的默认界面比 自己调制的当然不能比较
<zhong> lainme: 相比而言比其他发行版本的linux外观要漂亮些
<sulit> bakaCirno: bakaCirno，我记得前些年咱们国家的一些人自己整了个操作系统叫麒麟，其实就是freebsd
<bakaCirno> 德国不是主导办公linux么，最近也是放弃啦
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 那是慕尼黑政府
<yunfan_> 积重难返嘛
<sulit> lainme: 没见过你照片唉
<yunfan_> 微软就靠office
<zhong> sulit: 哈哈，中国合作开发了个麒麟版本的ubuntu啊
<bakaCirno> sulit: 恩，就是bsd重编译的，还不承认，被人揭露那
<gameover_> win下常用软件还是没有啊...
<sulit> bakaCirno: 那还是个863专项，拨了不少钱呢
<zhong> sulit: 某天看了片报道：谁把系统做傻瓜式了，谁就占有了市场
<sulit> zhong: ubuntu麒麟也不咋的
<bakaCirno> sulit: 是啊，国家的钱好赚呗
<lainme> sulit: 为啥要让你见啊
<zhong> sulit: 没用过，我都不用，我装的都是US版本的
<bakaCirno> sulit: ubuntu kylin哪个啥优蛋完全是画蛇添足
<sulit> lainme: 不为啥，就是忽然想了这么出
<yunfan_> 其实这也跟国民素质有关系
<yunfan_> 国人不喜欢新颖的东西 不喜欢探索
<yunfan_> 像我父母 win上的软件他都要老问我这个能不能点 那个要怎么操作
<yunfan_> 我说自己点点试试就知道了 点错了又不会爆炸
<sulit> 国产手机操作系统，还是android
<lainme> yunfan_: 年龄大了正常。年纪小的就不会
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 我直接给我妈说，你随便折腾，弄成啥样都能修好
<sulit> 我当时就看了一眼，跟andriod一个样
<yunfan_> lainme: 这是分人的  你看新闻上还有老头子自学电脑呢
<bakaCirno> lainme: 年纪小的很多是懒得折腾
<lainme>  yunfan_ 那是少数吧。我还见过80多岁写书写软件做科研的
<lainme> bakaCirno: 懒的折腾和不敢折腾还是有区别的
<yunfan_> lainme: 是啊 所以我说这是素质问题啊 老外好多能接受新鲜东西的啊
<sulit> lainme: 有的事，有些实干的人
<yunfan_> 我以前坐车 车上经常放老外的恶作剧节目
<yunfan_> 要是换了国人 我看那主持人要被人打成猪头
<sulit> lainme: 这么大国家肯定有的
<zhong> 看看这片文章：http://blog.jobbole.com/76138/
<^k^> zhong: ⇪ 程序员40岁后还在写代码，是幸福还是悲哀？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<bakaCirno> lainme: 被我推荐试用ubuntu的发现没法用qq和word，没法装常用游戏后都是秒删。。。
<bokuno> 我家里的台式机，我有意不装win的
<bakaCirno> lainme: 即使我们专业嵌入式需要学linux
<bakaCirno> bokuno: 我妈要玩qq和qq农场，不然我也不想装win
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 所以我说要国家立法强调兼容性才行
<yunfan_> 你比如说要是文件都是pdf 那没问题
<yunfan_> 但是都是word 就不是那么容易了
<bakaCirno> 我觉得还是要政府主导，企业跟进，不然很难站住脚
<yunfan_> 还有excel 这个就更挫了
<zhong> 我其实一直想看下国外大学关于计算机的公开课的视频，可惜E文太差了
<yunfan_> 但是未来许多功能都web化了 估计再过10年就无所谓了
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: 国内的啥paper都是word，没办法阿
<bakaCirno> zhong: 去网易公开课，有翻译的
<bakaCirno> yunfan_: web化真心赞，国内网速和wifi覆盖率现在是瓶颈
<zhong> bakaCirno: 看了一点点，我是想看那些大学的讲义，E文太水了。。郁闷
<zhong> bakaCirno: 看看棒子国的，都是1KM的网速。。。。
<sulit> zhong: 唉，那就一个省份的版图
<sulit> zhong: 人家好部署阿
<zhong> 1000M啊。。。这得多快，我翻墙出去的代理服务就只连Korea的服务器
<lainme> bakaCirno: 现在latex还是在数学系用的多，感觉其他学科比较少用了
<zhong> sulit: 可是中国每一个省的xciy还是跟他有得一比的噻。。。
<zhong> sulit: 每个省的经济
<bakaCirno> lainme: 每次word调格式都调的心塞
<zhong> 不聊了，我去#ubuntu频道看老外聊天去
<yunfan_> bakaCirno: 过一阵就好了 你回头看10年前 想想
<yunfan_> ba对 word最讨厌的就是忽悠人 你随便调整下 他又变了
<yunfan_> 根本不是人用的
<yunfan_> 所以以前我写文章要带排版都是用记事本写html 然后开个ie看效果
<yunfan_> 因为手写很烦 所以很早我就习惯了用css
<bokuno> 论“如何将QQ一般用户转化成IRC用户”，其实IRC聊天比QQ简单，至少不用注册帐号马上就能用了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 慕尼黑那个是有别的原因，新上任的市长原来是反对这个项目的，所以他当然要叫停
<onlylove> yunfan_: 所以有些事还是看人
<leavfin> 问个事，debian 8 是默认改用xfce了吗
<onlylove> leavfin: 没有吧……
<zhong> 请教个问题。。。
<onlylove> leavfin: 当然了，我也不知道……因为我从来不用desktop那个选项
<zhong> 怎么把成员进出频道的信息给屏蔽掉
<leavfin> Onlylove 因为最近更新发现 task-xfce-desktop 已经排在 task-desktop 的首位，所以猜测…
<onlylove> leavfin: 哦，如果是netinstall的话，貌似还是默认的，然后有xfce和kde还有lxde的光盘和选项？我记得是
<leavfin> onlylove 我是看的依赖，默认安装task-desktop会自动安装xfce
<freeflying> yunfan_: 纠结啊，不知道美版的到底有锁没
<leavfin> agony ignore命令
<fbigun_> ls
<fbigun_> clear
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟，关于playonlinux的问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464038 在下用playonliunx安装异形繁殖2突袭的时候，playonlinux报错 包安装程序失败, 除非你设置 /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope 为 0 在下小白，想求教，按照提示设置了，会不会影响系统，在下之前通过playonlinux安装
<^k^>  ─> 的游戏和wine安装的软件会不会受到影响，新人求教谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 好学小呆 — 2014-09-15 22:51
<fbigun_>  不会
<fbigun_> ｃｌｅａｒ
<fbigun_> quit
<fbigun> ls
<fbigun> clear
<fbigun> exit
<sig> /disco
<feiyin> 我安装了fcitx-输入法后，看不到输入法面板啊
<feiyin> 只能看到子，打出的字母都看不到
<gebjgd> feiyin: 啥发行版
<gebjgd> feiyin: 啥输入法
<feiyin> gebjgd: linuxmint
<gebjgd> feiyin: 啥输入法
<feiyin> :)
<happyaron> feiyin: mint默认不开apt recommends
<happyaron> feiyin: 傻逼系统
<happyaron> feiyin: 装上输入法不能用很正常
<feiyin> 你是说他不安装推荐包吗
<happyaron> feiyin: 所有有点名声的debian衍生版里只有这傻逼默认不开apt recommends
<happyaron> 对
<feiyin> 自己能开不
<happyaron> 能
<happyaron> APT::Install-Recommends yes
<feiyin> 在安装命令后面加上么
<happyaron> 不是
<happyaron> 改apt配置文件
<feiyin> 哪个文件啊
<feiyin> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d  是这个路径下的 00recommends 么
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 现在ubuntu是否已经没有DVD版本的ISO了?网上搜到的都是老版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464042 现在ubuntu是否已经没有DVD版本的ISO了?网上搜到的都是老版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-09-16 4:57
<jinjiachen_tux> morning~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于登陆，升级后怎么输入密码还读出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464044 怎么才能将这个登陆阅读器关闭呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-09-16 8:46
<jinjiachen_tux> can i send the file through IRC?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41135
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | WikiLeaks公开间谍软件FinFisher
<mk3548208> 从哪里可以找struct in_addr的生命
<mk3548208> 的声明
<tryit> mk3548208, cscope kernel
 * lainme 8号风球，可以理直气壮的懒床
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真正的区别 : 一商人在瑞士的一个小手工作坊里,看到橱窗里有两个制作一样的木制天鹅雕塑,可价格却相差悬殊,于是他问老板,老板说:你买了它我就告诉你！结果,这个商人得到了他想要的答案:它们的区别就是价格！
<sjd_zeus> 哇哦
<sjd_zeus> 我的磁盘满了，oracle居然还没挂掉
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 记得好几年前，有人在这公布了他搭建的专为程序员的博客站点，地址是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464045 记得哪个站点不是个人博客，是可以让别人注册使用的，且支持很多程序的语法高亮。 我当时在上面注册过，现在地址忘了。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 waterloo2005 — 2014-09-16 9:53
 * onlylove 羡慕可以赖床的
 * iMadper 对LG g3解毒了  http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005273.htm
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 才解毒？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 刚解毒.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那把你的订单的邮寄地址修改成我的地址吧～
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在更喜欢meizu mx4
<iMadper> imtxc: 行, 不过我没有订单诶
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1178714.html 在线支付可以送你京东豆的～
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【LGG3（D858）】LG G3 4G手机移动32G版 双卡双待双通（月光白）TD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/GSM（D858） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:3499.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 下单吧. 写我地址, 我要联通版
<imtxc> onlylove: win7 天天要我激活，不激活会怎么样
<FightingCat> Morning,gays.
<FightingCat> guys ←_←
<iMadper> FightingCat: ... 还好你修正了, 本来我正准备踢掉你.
<FightingCat> 为什么这么狠……
<FightingCat> 今天我要做一个js选手
<mk3548208> c语言关于ipv6难道就只有inet_pton和inet_ntop吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吊灯 : 尼克州长参观疯人院时,见一个疯子把自己悬在房梁上,还发出"哈哈"的怪笑声,便问另一个疯子:"他干吗要这样！ ""他把自己当成吊灯了。""咳,你们医院也真不负责,为什么不提醒他,让他下来呢?""那可不行。他要是下来了,就没了吊灯,四周不成了漆黑一片了吗?"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Parallels Desktop 虚拟机中安装麒麟系统的分辨率设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464046 在 Parallels Desktop 虚拟机中安装了 Ubuntu 麒麟系统，由于电脑是视网膜显示屏（Macbook pro with Retina），安装完成后，系统显示过于细小，在显示里面设置好像不能很好地支持视网膜屏，
<^k^>  ─> 大家是怎样设置的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 F2Sky — 2014-09-16 10:16
<jiero> 没人要我
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 都好有钱啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 别羞辱我...
<iMadper> jiero: 求别羞辱我...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx下提示2列的原始拼音输入，无法全拼输入，如图？？？急急 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464047 系统环境 14.04.1 输入法 fcitx 4.2.8.4 sougou 新电脑，新装的系统，第一次遇到这样的问题 配置（配置，我都试了，都没有效果） 首选项_003.png 输入的截图 （说明
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。没有啊。。。
 * jiero 刚已经花玩了下个月的预算了。。。
<jiero> 啊啊啊啊
<imtxc> jiero: 什么意思
<imtxc> jiero: 我到现在用一个点了按键然后可以抽支烟回来继续操作的手机
<imtxc> jiero: 你说我有钱，啥意思
<imtxc> jiero: 耳机有时候响有时候不响，边框因为手机死机需要在地上磕现在已经快要全碎掉了
<imtxc> jiero: 早上起床拔下充电器电量之够我赶到公司赶紧连上充电器
<jiero> imtxc: 。买个这么贵的手机啊。
 * jiero 从来不考虑1000以上的。。。除非二手
<imtxc> jiero: 我们就是看看
<jiero> imtxc: 感觉不像啊~
<imtxc> jiero: 我的手机是全频道最烂
<jiero> imtxc: 都坏了肯定是拉
<jiero> imtxc:  我现在确定了。手机绝对不能用国产软件3个以上，否则就卡死了
<jiero> imtxc: 例外是地图软件。一个高德地图相当于3个
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 还有两个问题无法解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464048 升级到了ubnutu14.10,虽然是测试版本，但是我觉得还是满稳定的。就是有两个问题比较纠结，火狐和挂起亮度最大，不知道是不是测试版不兼容的问题。 14.04时候挂起亮度会保存，现在不会，重启的亮度我已经重新
<^k^>  ─> 设置过了。 火狐双击标题栏，收先缩到标题栏，又变透明。 统计信息: 发表于 由 慕荒城 — 2014-09-16 11:39
<jiero> imtxc: 我这个手机要输入电话号码需要25秒
<jiero> imtxc: 明天17号，去必胜客吃一次。不吃饱也好。要2杯饮料。
<onlylove> imtxc: 没事的，就是黑屏而已，我公司这些天天黑着呢
<onlylove> imtxc: G3看起来不错的样子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过还是想看huawei
 * onlylove 难受……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 等android one
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那就等呗，反正眼下这个除了电源不好用经常点不亮屏没啥大毛病
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我准备等联发科的全网通芯片出来再买  我体验了下我同学的4G 速度不错  延迟很给力
<imtxc> yunfan_: 黄山现在也4g 覆盖了？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 延迟给力的话就考虑了，不过家里小伙伴说，家里4G很磕碜
<yunfan_> imtxc: 移动的基本都覆盖
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我同学是移动的 每个月都有流量指标 额 8G
<yunfan_> 就是让他们拼命用
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那多半是降级到3G
<FightingCat> 俺用的火狐手机
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不不不，是2.5，私下认为没TD芯片用不了3G，说起来，说的是覆盖，不是速度
<onlylove> yunfan_: 瓦擦，8G！
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵 最近很奇怪 我的杭州移动号码在家里用的edge速度提高了
<yunfan_> FightingCat: 中兴那款 还是geeksphone?
<FightingCat> 中兴Open C
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可以用数据卡不，我放3G卡上用电脑都不一定搞掉8G啊
<FightingCat> 被我把内置分区全破坏掉又救回来……
<imtxc> yunfan_: 在运营商工作的壕们
 * jiero 其实潍坊老早就4G覆盖了。
<FightingCat> 貌似高通CPU的手机压根不会变砖啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会给你8g 的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我感觉帝都的联通H+很叼啊
<onlylove> FightingCat: 会的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我之前来帝都换成小卡 上H+ 非常非常爽
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那当然，样板
<imtxc> H+ 是不错
<yunfan_> 就是流量不够
<imtxc> 就是信号渣
<onlylove> imtxc: h+不是就是4G么
<imtxc> 我们厂前两个月才覆盖了联通的信号
<onlylove> imtxc: 信号渣没什么问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通一直渣
<imtxc> onlylove: h+ 不是4g的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 是，好像
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在覆盖了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不可能！ 我的手机上面都显示 H+
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是3.5
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正4G这事一直很混乱
<imtxc> onlylove: 怎么可能是4g
<yunfan_> 联通搞cheat
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在移动的也是LTE啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 和联通没关系的
<jiero> /me 只能用 edge，我的手机就是只能用 E/G
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不是联通说h+是4的
<FightingCat> 我都把内置分区全删除了都没变砖
<imtxc> onlylove: 大家投诉的不行，我们这个楼的物业才跟联通商量给我们覆盖了信号
 * jiero 好多年没用3G网络了啊！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 投诉毛，换移动或者电信
<jiero> 有3年没用了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不是 h+是联通这个3G标准当初提供了提升空间 所以他们先用着 打一阵营销战
<yunfan_> 因为fdd一直没给牌照嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不管我，我不给你钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 我反正已经回到移动党了
<FightingCat> 但是删完插电脑上一点反应没有了，然后我想到一个帖子……
<onlylove> FightingCat: 进水之后立刻变砖
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现我的流量毫无意义。现在不是四处跑看地图了。
<FightingCat> 尝试把之前内置分区dd下来的镜像dd到sd卡，插在手机上，手机貌似从SD卡启动了，不过只启动到sbl1截断
<FightingCat> 那是物理损坏……
<imtxc> jiero: 我一直是5块钱30兆
<imtxc> jiero: 妥妥的
<FightingCat> 好吧，我说的不严谨
<imtxc> jiero: 我的手机不需要流量
<FightingCat> 出门用wifi万能钥匙，像帝都这样的地方到处都有能解锁的热点……
<jiero> imtxc:  我以前是6月20兆升级，结果出了山东后不能自动升级了！狂扣钱。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 因为，我的手机只能连着充电器才能用，有充电器的地方，就有wifi..................
<jiero> imtxc: 郁闷死了。
 * imtxc 求赠送个手机
<FightingCat> 找不到解锁热点就用畅无线之类的软件，用iptables把它服务器网段的wifi访问禁用掉，就破解啦
<jiero> imtxc 公司里没有人送你么
<FightingCat> 破解这种软件就是这么简单……
<imtxc> jiero: 我们都一样穷
<jiero> imtxc: 我给她个预算是每天3元大米（1斤）3元蔬菜 10元水果和其他消费。一个月500+超支100元为600元。但是抑制自己果然是多数年轻人做不到的。。。
<jiero>  onl
<jiero> onlylove:  昨天台风，我起床4次
<jiero> onlylove:  外面仍在呼啸
<jiero> huntxu: 活着么。原来这里台风还是挺厉害的
<huntxu> jiero: 。。。这也叫厉害？
<huntxu> jiero: 看来你没经历过台风
<jiero> huntxu:  所以我见识太少了。
<jiero> huntxu: 没经历过。真经历过我这门就完了。
<jiero> huntxu: 我就要掉下楼去了。
<jiero> huntxu: 我这里只是打不开门的节奏，开门要施加30公斤力气。
<iMadper> jiero: 广州深圳很少直击台风的. 都是湛江登陆...
 * adam8157 求台风过境北京
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也求啊!
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后直接闷被窝里睡觉
<iMadper> adam8157: 北京, 连亚热带风暴都不可能有吧?
<lainme> 外面正在下瀑布
<iMadper> lainme: 羡慕你.
<lainme> iMadper: 都没饭吃有啥好羡慕，现在想回都回不去了
<iMadper> lainme: 没有准备足够多的公仔面?
<lainme> iMadper: 食堂还有一个开着
<onlylove> jiero: 你小心，别被吹跑了
<iMadper> lainme: 有食堂有超市就够了.
<jiero> lainme: 下瀑布好羡慕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41136
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 上海自贸区常务负责人被免职
<onlylove> 为啥感觉ff还不如ie11快
<adam8157> happyaron: 被火车票贵哭了
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕不是坐灰机的么
<onlylove> adam8157: 而且是头等舱
<adam8157> onlylove: 都是火车, 国庆回家也是火车
<adam8157> onlylove: 高铁青岛来回
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得你都是灰机灰威海机场
<adam8157> onlylove: 不打折忒贵
<adam8157> onlylove: 而且威海机场在修 我回去的第二天开放....
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕居然买打折票
<onlylove> adam8157: 果然，是因为机场在修的关系……
<lainme> adam8157: 居然会在意价格
<adam8157> lainme: 三个多小时一百多欧 贵哭了
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。因为你一小时赚不到100多欧啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 但3小时就行了
<adam8157> "Ticket can be exchanged once at no cost up until the day before departure. "
<jiero> adam8157: 你是从老外那里套便宜的票么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 就法国铁路网站
<jiero> adam8157:  噢。你从法国坐火车到中国烟台啊
<jiero> adam8157: 好厉害
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:05
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚发工资了，829.79
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qCmIR19wAADCYL_0hWAAALrEgLtEIMAAMJ4741.jpg 这是什么品种的狗狗
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * pity Linux 系统中想查找一下含有 net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding 关键字的文件，怎么找最快？
<jiero> adam8157: 办理国际青年旅舍证件会便宜吧
<adam8157> palomino|working: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
<adam8157> pity: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
<adam8157> pity: 都在/proc/sys下
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<pity> adam8157: 我知道那个文件在哪里，现在是想查系统哪个文件里含有一句类似的语句
<adam8157> pity: 那不知道了 =,=
<pity> adam8157: 系统参数被改了，不知道是认证给改的
<pity> adam8157: 认证 ==> 谁
 * adam8157 德国卖火车票的不认护照 只认信用卡.......... 这是什么道理
 * hamo 求推荐tiling window manager
<freeflying> hamo: 我的想法有公司在做类似的了
<hamo> freeflying: 啊？
<hamo> freeflying: 哪家？
<freeflying> hamo: 不好说
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又要去欧洲啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 还早着呢
<adam8157> hamo: awesome
<hamo> adam8157: 不喜欢撸
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 撸啊
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛扎
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: lua很好的
<adam8157> hamo: 很简单, 都不用学, 你看看估计就会了
<roylez> hamo: 黑猫炸
<hamo> roylez: 鸡西求渡我
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马铡
<roylez> hamo: 田鸡我不爱
<palomino|working> 扎西
<NoIE> design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/042_CAN_dConstruct_instructions.pdf
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu 14.10 无法安装打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464050 刚刚装完是好的的。但是更新后，再设置里点击打印机没有用。 输入命令 system-config-printer报错。 Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 57, in <module> import cups ImportE
<^k^>  ─> rror: No module named 'cups' cups已经安装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-09-16 13:50
<iMadper> hamo: http://subtle.subforge.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: subtle - Subtle - Subforge
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥限制你买票。
<jiero> adam8157: 随便你是谁都可以买票。。。以前中国要身份证么。。
<hamo> iMadper: 没发现哪好
<iMadper> hamo: ruby啊
<hamo> iMadper: ruby？
<iMadper> hamo: .
<yunfan_> adam8157: 老板 你什么时候动身？
<iMadper> hamo: lisp我实在是搞不来. 你看我stumpwm的配置文件那么少
<adam8157> jiero: 要id, 但是不认护照
<yunfan_> iMadper: emacser
<jiero> adam8157:  是么 --
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我用vim多过emacs
<imtxc> freeflying: 真壕
<yunfan_> iMadper: 烧死
<imtxc> 来，烧了 iMadper 吧
<imtxc> hamo: awesome 赛高啊
<hamo> imtxc: adam8157 确实不错？
<adam8157> hamo: 妥妥的
<adam8157> hamo: lua也挺好
<yunfan_> scheme
 * hamo 求个配置文件开开眼
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥不gnome了?
<imtxc> hamo: 扎西和当当的配置就是典范啊
<NoIE> www.cnbeta.com/articles/328661.htm
<alvin_rx1> Title: [折纸]“上手”体验Ubuntu - 乌托邦独角兽_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/tree/master/.config/awesome
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.config/awesome at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<imtxc> 不过我更喜欢扎西的那个配色
<imtxc> 蓝色的边框比绿色的好看点
<hamo> roylez: 叽喳你的 awesome配置文件给我看看
<roylez> hamo: 自己去github拖
<imzf> hi
<^k^> imzf:点点点.  14:10
<iMadper> hamo: http://subtle.subforge.org/projects/subtle/wiki/Hooks  看上去能做不少事诶
<^k^> ⇪ t: subtle - Hooks - Subforge
<hamo> iMadper: 你试试？
<iMadper> hamo: 行.
<hamo> iMadper: 试好了我准备重装系统
<iMadper> hamo: 行.
<iMadper> hamo: 你还不stumpwm?
<iMadper> hamo: 作为一个emacs党
<hamo> iMadper: 我看着挺好的
<hamo> iMadper: 但是没有官方的arch包啊
<iMadper> hamo: 自己compile啊
<hamo> iMadper: 这东西编完了就一个bin?
<iMadper> hamo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Stumpwm
<^k^> ⇪ t: Stumpwm - ArchWiki
<iMadper> hamo: 就一个bin还有一堆文档吧
<iMadper> hamo: subtle有arch的包没?
<hamo> iMadper: 貌似也没有
<iMadper> hamo: 等我先讨要工资
<hamo> iMadper: .
 * jiero 没工资了。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo  娶媳妇了吗？
<yunfan_> iMadper: googlecode老早就有hook了
<imtxc> hamo: 千万别用 stumpwn
<imtxc> m
<hamo> imtxc: why?
<yunfan_> roylez: 可玩过 nested screen/tmux ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装k-3d，cmake出现：-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464051 ubuntu 14.04 cmake 3.0.2 k-3d 0.8.0.1 闲来无事准备装个k-3d来用用，需要用到cmake就下载了个cmake，编译了一下，结果在使用cmake安装的过程中出现了： CMake Error: The following variables are
<^k^>  ─> used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND. Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files: Boost_ …
<tryit> 有人用arm ds-5吗？
<hamo> happyaron: 召唤小DD
<iMadper`> happyaron: 召唤小DD
<adam8157> happyaron: 召唤小DD
<FJKong> adam8157: 魔法值不够啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 召唤大哥
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 他应该现在不在
<FJKong> wzssyqa: en
<tenzu> roylez: 主席主席主席
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸茸茸茸茸
<cherrot> 今儿人好齐啊
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 主要是你回来了。
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 么么哒
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 拜较瘦
<jiero> cherrot:  主要是你来了
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子, 帮忙看个问题吧
<cherrot> jiero: 去了趟霓虹国 美女好多
<jiero> cherrot:  带回妹子来了吗。
<jiero> cherrot: 什么样子算作美女？
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero: 吹弹可破
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 嘛问题？
<jiero> cherrot: 我觉得现在大学生都会打扮了。2年前就是看到一群一群的美女新生。
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 那啥会不会爆？
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> wzssyqa:  =。= 那啥。。
<hamo> cherrot: 吹弹可破？
<hamo> cherrot: 哪？
<jiero> hamo:  肯定是全身肌肤
<cherrot> hamo: 拜蛤蟆~
<jiero> cherrot: 你破了几个？
 * jiero 觉得蛤蟆被破了
 * jiero 现在都认为自己脸皮实在太厚了
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子看小窗
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 在看
 * adam8157 忙到死
<iMadper`> hamo: tahi 一次要跑多久?
<hamo> iMadper`: 15个小时
<iMadper`> hamo: 赞.
<hamo> iMadper`: 有3个等两小时的测试要跑两边
<hamo> iMadper`: 这就12个小时了
<iMadper`> hamo: 恩, 赞!
<roylez> yunfan_: nesting又没啥好处
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛扎
<cherrot> jiero: 没破到 没钱。。
<yunfan_> roylez: 有啊 比如我现在要开多个mosh连到不同机器
<yunfan_> roylez: 我现在就考虑nested tmux 本地用特殊的meta键 一个panel里开一个mosh到远程机器 里面又继续开tmux
<jiero> cherrot:  这个需要钱吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 只要你被看上了
<roylez> yunfan_: 居然用mosh...不能翻墙的玩意
<yunfan_> roylez: 毛线啊 我有ss
<cherrot> jiero: 语言不通 只好用钱交流啊
<cherrot> jiero: 霓虹国的成人玩具做的不错
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：如何取消登录系统前的unlock密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464053 背景：我在安装UBUNTU14.04过程中，在有一个步骤设置了密码，应该是用于加密硬盘的。设置完成后，在输入系统登录密码之前，先要求我输入一个硬盘unlock密码。 我现在想取消这个unlock密码输
<^k^>  ─> 入的步骤，不知道该如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 thasi — 2014-09-16 15:40
<jiero> cherrot:  用手势啊
<jiero> cherrot: 我没用过成人玩具。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 可以体验一下
 * jiero 好久没碰女人身体了。
<eexp> cherrot: 你给 jiero 代购一个
<cherrot> eexp: 已经回来了 lol
<eexp> 你自己先试试？
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。你真的实验了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 小DD出来!!! 你说的那个tolbiac找不到啊@!!
<cherrot> jiero: 沉浸在18禁的世界无法自拔
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你应该没有性压抑啊。
<cherrot> jiero: 助兴用呀
 * jiero 27岁处男都没说啥。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 乃肥来了?
<cherrot> iMadper: 肥来咯
<adam8157> cherrot: 我要的那一打儿日本妹子呢
<zhouqt> adam8157: 壕，德意志好玩嘛
<adam8157> zhouqt: 下个月啊 下个月
<zhouqt> adam8157: 擦
<adam8157> zhouqt: 刚买了两张火车票 贵哭了
<zhouqt> adam8157: 基本还不如租车
<cherrot> adam8157: 漏气了 没带回来
<adam8157> zhouqt: 杜塞到阿姆斯特丹特价票29(换票15), 阿姆斯特丹到巴黎特价票80.5  贵哭了
<zhouqt> adam8157: 你要特意去AMS逛红灯区么？
<adam8157> gfrog: weed
<jiero> adam8157:  飞机呢？
<adam8157> jiero: 灰机是公司cover
<gfrog> adam8157: 抽着大麻逛红灯区？
<jiero> adam8157:   那就买机票啊！
<jiero> adam8157:  你难道想要看田园风光所以火车？
<jiero> adam8157: 被蛊惑了么。好吧，买个最新的相机壕过蓉蓉带些照片回来
<adam8157> jiero: 飞机更贵啊
<adam8157> jiero: 这两段公司不cover
<jiero> adam8157: 飞机不是公司cover么
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 欧洲的火车和飞机哪个更贵好像还很难说？
<jiero> adam8157: 噢。那就在火车上转转挑拨妹子
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 是, 但是税费比火车票都贵
<lainme> jiero: 火车上可能没几个人
<jiero> lainme: 有可能有啊
<jiero> lainme: 一列火车上总会有的
<adam8157> gfrog: 红灯区在哪?
<jiero> adam8157:  openstreetmap搜搜
<jiero> adam8157:  google
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 我在订酒店中
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 这么早准备了啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我都是最后几天才行动
<adam8157> jiero: 反正酒店是可以随时取消的
<jiero> adam8157:  羡慕啊。
<jiero> 没去过欧洲
<gfrog> adam8157: 就三天，跑仨国家，你图啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 三天俩国家
<jiero> gfrog:  呼吸每一秒钟的空气啊
<jiero> adam8157: 享受生活每一秒
<adam8157> gfrog: 德国独占四天
<gfrog> adam8157: 纯折腾
<adam8157> gfrog: 口亨
<gfrog> adam8157: 老老实实在德国喝三天啤酒多好
 * gfrog 啤酒加猪肘子
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司不cover之后就吃不起这个了
<adam8157> tenzu: 满满的恶意
<tenzu> adam8157: 码盲要show一下代码给学生了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 公司补助才30…… 看来吃不饱了
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊!!!
<tenzu> adam8157: 每次随机抽5-12个人点名, 然后记录在一个txt文件里. 但愿我的电脑别丢了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 每天早上吃穷酒店自助餐
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那么邪恶
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 口亨口亨
<adam8157> tenzu: 搞个基于地理位置的吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 太高端
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 人人脑袋上安个定位器？
<tenzu> adam8157: 点名的时候查学生证附带刷面卡, 怎么样?
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 手机app啥的
<adam8157> tenzu: 点到一个摸一个, 记住手感
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 这个办法好
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是基佬
<adam8157> 我说头发
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那不看着还有很多女的名字么
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 很多都是当初我面试过的, 印象中没有美女
<tenzu> #工科专业的悲哀
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 烟酒僧？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 嗯嗯
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 手感好就行了
<wzssyqa> cherrot: ^
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 坚决不开放手感模式
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你们还没开学？
<gfrog> tenzu: 烟酒僧还点名？ 叫兽乃忒狠了
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我的课本周才开始, 这是第三周
<cherrot> 唉。。。
<tenzu> gfrog: 这门课不考试, 所以...
<gfrog> adam8157: 总之欧洲吃饭补助较坑爹。中国的又高的离谱
<gfrog> tenzu: 所以挨个摸？
<adam8157> gfrog: 上海这种地方补助基本也是30欧
<wzssyqa> 阿门
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<tenzu> 主与基蛙同在
<palomino|working> ....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Bodhi Linux正式結束， 不知大家有何感想？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464054 很難過， 捨不得。。。 http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.hk/2014/09 ... -lead.html <!-- m --&g
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 你的主不是不搞基么
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 三位一体, 可以换一个异性的去啊
<tenzu> 基蛙还占便宜了吧
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 圣灵吧, 超自然体验
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 那还是派个神父去吧
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 基蛙对神父来说岁数太大了
 * adam_magic_pack 我都在说什么!!!
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐 渡我
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 度你妹
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐 渡我
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你信教了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不懂事的时候入教算么?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 算
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不懂事的时候是6岁下
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 入的嘛教？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你被你父母强迫入教了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 奶奶
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 我猜不是印度教
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 应该是天主教
<gebjgd> tenzu: 入的什么教
<gebjgd> tenzu: 过时了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 介绍个德国妹子给我
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 还真有个
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 等我你看facebook
<hamo> iMadper: 有个undo-tree，赞
<iMadper> hamo: 用不到吧...
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: https://www.facebook.com/Lischn2804?fref=ts
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 看看如何
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: catholic现在人数还是比新教多
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://www.facebook.com/Lischn2804?fref=ts -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: This content is currently unavailable
<iMadper> hamo: 类似 word里面, undo列表?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 为毛
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-1/c40.0.160.160/p160x160/10313575_829976077035610_5987185307564870608_n.jpg?oh=e42b2e68a11c4a5f293b42433b479e98&oe=54C7621C&__gda__=1422948572_19b6f33222fc4bb9c74558e94f7e330d
<hamo> iMadper: 来看
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 如何
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 金发
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 蛮好啊, 你真要介绍啊 0_0
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 不知道她有没有男友
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: - -!
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 估计没有
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 就坐在我旁边的屋子里  是程序测试员
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 不过学的不是it
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 大学
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 窝可是学物理的
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 学物理数学的不做程序员做什么
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 感悟宇宙, 你不懂
<adam_magic_pack> lol
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 那还能感悟到这地步？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 感悟宇宙, 探讨哲♂学
<onlylove> cherrot: 你没买一堆那啥回来给 nyfair？
<jiero> .
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 其实德国女孩不错的 挺多的
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 那我那四天抓紧
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 尤其是在大公司里
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 你去杜塞找吧
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 除非你床上功夫惊人
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 否则4天很难
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 要能把女孩搞的死去活来
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 保证你直接吊到女孩
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一晚上13次？
<cherrot> onlylove: =。=
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一次？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 傻，不知道麻辣烫的那个梗？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 麻辣烫那个是13次么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 后来又有后续啊，3块凉皮13次
<wzssyqa> 又到了濠们下班的时间了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 大神，来看！每次启动装的东西就没了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464055 我是使用硬盘安装，在xp环境下，硬盘另外分了一块（50G），硬盘安装，已经安装完成，还需要设置别的吗？装了软件再开机就没了？求大虾指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 helu000 — 2014-09-16 16:52
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 关于如何在登陆界面输入用户名和密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464056 我在提升普通用户时可能是出错导致在登陆画面哪里只用客人会话登陆，登陆不到其他用户了，在终端也用不到sudo命令。 统计信息: 发表于 由 freedom42 — 2014-09-16 17:23
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不在次数
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一次一晚上？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 在技巧
<gebjgd> onlylove: 都说了 要把女孩搞得死去活来的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你就行了
<jiero> onlylove: 你太瘦了，会被抱死
<iMadper> 会被爆菊?
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41144 这个看起来不错的样子
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 安全邮件Mailpile发布Beta版
<imtxc> gebjgd: 大湿好
<gebjgd> imtxc: 小湿你好
<imtxc> gebjgd: 同好
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • gnome fallback模式下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464057 各位同好，我安装了gnome-fallback后，把“应用程序”里面的“终端”拖放到“位置”菜单的旁边，现在想删除却一直删除不了，因为右键点击“终端”只有“启动”和“属性”两个选项。拖到回收站也删除不了。而且
<^k^>  ─> 感觉fallback不稳定，时不时右上角无线电池的图标会消失。请问怎么办呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — …
<jiero> iMadper: 你够胖
<^A^> Hello World
<cherrot> ^A^: ^k^ 谁攻谁受呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 从形状来看, A是功
<iMadper> 攻
<iMadper> cherrot: 你说呢?
<^A^> 那V就是受咯
<cherrot> A是两腿分开， k是刚脱下裤子 当然k是攻了
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> 你们TM恶心不
<onlylove> 整天游戏里看那群不知男女的卖腐都够了，写完代码回来你们也卖
<onlylove> 丫的当自己是GAY呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4WFI2q5mIKQmZAAC-cHcCZiEAALrGwP2tJwAAL6I730.jpg 门铃已坏,大声敲门
<jusss> .
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 我好像错过什么话题了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:50
<feiyin> mint每次启动都要好长时间。。。
<jusss> a
<jusss> gebjgd: 海淘用paypal还是visa？
<gebjgd> jusss: 什么叫海淘
<jusss> gebjgd: 就是我在天朝买美国的网上购物
<gebjgd> jusss: 我怎么知道
<gebjgd> jusss: 我又不需要海淘
<jusss> gebjgd: 你买网上用啥？
<gebjgd> jusss: amazon.de
<jussss> gebjgd: 那用什么付款？
<jussss> g
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救，安装过程没有出现进度条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464059 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ ... tu-desktop 按照教程走到第九步，但是没有看到进度条……一直在等待 这种情况我是应该果断直接重装吗？ 我是用的U盘安装到另一个U盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotu —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-09-16 20:22
<gebjgd> jussss: 信用卡 paypal
<onlylove> 居然有人在论坛喷我
<jussss> onlylove: 发链接看看
<onlylove> jussss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=463506
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2014年操作系统 桌面端Linux玩完了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 黄一孟
<onlylove> 本身是黄一孟这货发的帖子，就不怎么待见，没想到还有更不让人待见的
<onlylove> 擦，玩游戏去，谁和他们那群不知道是啥的人搅浑水
<onlylove> 远离linux远离闹心
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gnuplot如何画出一幅能占一张A4纸大小的图呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464060 默认输出的是比较宽的一个图片。 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-09-16 20:50
 * onlylove 发现自己有变王银的倾向
<jiero> onlylove:  主导权在无人手里，错了就跟着太多了。
<onlylove> jiero: 懒得说，反正那货的话我就认同一句，没时间没精力
<jiero> onlylove:  对啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 无聊无意义
<onlylove> jiero: 我要争取成为论坛第二个nyfair，引出troll无数
<jiero> onlylove:  ...
<jiero> onlylove: 无聊变有聊么
<onlylove> jiero: 我为人有点尖刻，所以不好好发挥下浪费了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯嗯。
 * jiero 说 onlylove 浪费了多好，这个世界最怕的就是不浪费。
<jusss> onlylove: linux的桌面确实没用呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你用的是啥
<jusss> onlylove: dm de那么多，不像win mac就一个，用户不用选择
<jusss> onlylove: 我用fvwm1
<jusss> onlylove: 而且还得搞配置文件，太花时间
<onlylove> jusss: 诶？那不是linux桌面吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 人家指的可是de
<onlylove> jusss: 花毛时间，kde-plasma-desktop
<jusss> onlylove: kde4我找了半天不会设置快捷键
<onlylove> jusss: 设置毛快捷键，鼠标点点不就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 这种根本没考虑过人类正常思维的都该挂掉
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥考虑正常人思维了？win8？
<jusss> onlylove: 我就感觉gnome2挺好，unity不好
<jusss> kde4最差
<jusss> 反正我现在一直win7，感觉win的桌面还是很好的，
<onlylove> jusss: 不不不，你别黑KDE，它比unity萌多了
<onlylove> jusss: K和windows那么像，你居然黑他
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没见哪个文件管理器可以当浏览器，但是konquer可以
<jusss> onlylove: 光快捷键这个就该干掉它
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，windows的资源管理器也能当浏览器用
<jusss> onlylove: linux的学习曲线太陡峭呀
<gebjgd> jusss: win太次
<jusss> onlylove: 而且又不普及
<onlylove> jusss: 有vim陡峭么？
<jusss> onlylove: 就像别人说的只能当个玩具
<jusss> onlylove: 有
<onlylove> jusss: 可是这个玩具很好玩啊
<onlylove> jusss: 看乐高，看minecraft
<jusss> onlylove: 大家都在玩win的游戏呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我也在玩啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是想说桌面对linux普及没啥用
<onlylove> jusss: 本身就没大用啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不过呢，黄一孟那货呢，是中关村在线抄来的，中关村呐，有个赵姓记者，职业linux黑
<jusss> onlylove: 黑就黑吧，没啥影响
<onlylove> jusss: 所以中关村在线的linux文章，直接不能看
<gebjgd> onlylove: zol？  弱智聚集地
<onlylove> jusss: 黄一孟也是个重口味，什么都转
<onlylove> gebjgd: 是的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过查个物价啥的还凑合
<gebjgd> onlylove: 只能弄个装机表
<jusss> onlylove: 随便吧，小白文章太多了，虽然我也是小白，但是我不写文章呀！LOL
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这是唯一的作用了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实说，那上面零件还不全，貌似只有PC的，没有server的
<bokuno> jusss: dolphin还能开启一个终端，直接cd dir，其它桌面的不知道
<jusss> onlylove: vim emacs这种光设置文件编码都会吓走一票子新手，你信不信
<jiero> jusss:  重口
<lainme> onlylove: 你和老黄较什么劲……
<onlylove> lainme: 不是那个，是下面那个
<onlylove> lainme: 我不敢和老黄较劲
<jiero> onlylove lainme   和老黄较劲是持久战。
 * jiero 好久不较劲了是吧。
<lainme> jusss: 我们系好多在windows下用vim的
 * jiero 一直跟自己较劲
<onlylove> jiero: 不行，和老黄较劲不是持久战的问题，那货有被害妄想症
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。嗯。。。是啊。
<jusss> lainme: 我也是
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见大哥
<FJKong> happyaron: 这大半夜的你活跃了
<happyaron> FJKong: ...
<jusss> lainme: 海淘用信用卡还是paypal好？amazon支持啥
<lainme> jusss: 有paypal就用，没就信用卡
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜见大哥
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见大哥
<onlylove> jusss: amazon支持银联
<jusss> onlylove: 美国的也支持银联？
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，前几天招行还有62头的信用卡活动
<onlylove> jusss: 专门美亚的
<lainme> onlylove: 我觉得他没喷你，你语气太过
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐啥时候到北京？
<onlylove> lainme: 他没有么……
<onlylove> lainme: 我看不惯那句，你不爱学不会学，WPS和libre差距都在那好吗
<lainme> happyaron: 周六
<onlylove> lainme: 那句给人的感觉就是，linux怎么会有问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要接机？
<happyaron> lainme: 好的
<happyaron> onlylove: 可以啊
<happyaron> lainme: 需要接机不
<lainme> onlylove: 他的意思应该是整个环境都没有考虑普通用户，或者说不是给普通用户用的。普通用户也就别非要去用了
<onlylove> lainme: 虽然wps不开源，但是甩libre几条街好吗
<jusss> lainme: onlylove ，知道怎么判断接收到的数据是不是整数呢？c语言
<lainme> onlylove: 就样式控制方面持保留意见
<onlylove> jusss: 我不关心，不过有类型
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧……
<onlylove> lainme: 其实在linux下面用office真心纠结
<lainme> onlylove: 我不需要用
<onlylove> lainme: 我偶尔要用啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 恭喜你
<happyaron> onlylove: 只有wps还稍微能用
<lainme> onlylove: 需要我发出的文档都是latex，需要我填写的文档都是pdf
<happyaron> lainme: 你是搞学术的么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓝莓姐对wps的样式保留意见……不过wps貌似做的确实不咋地……
<happyaron> onlylove: wps的啥样式？
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是整体很好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 样式，排版啥的
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 反正就凑合用两下吧
<lainme> happyaron: 样式和格式，控制的精细程度
<onlylove> happyaron: 人都用latex了……
<happyaron> lainme: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> 反正，简历latex，其他文档还是office。。。不过只能在Windows上用
<onlylove> happyaron: 国内发latex会不会死
<happyaron> onlylove: HK的算国内不
<onlylove> happyaron: 额……你找了个好地方
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是打HK的电话算国际长途……
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，去HK需要出入境
<happyaron> onlylove: LOL
<lainme> onlylove: 我的硕士论文是用libreoffice写的
<onlylove> lainme: 我用libre写会死人的
<lainme> onlylove: 格式设定好，用起来就和latex差不太多了
<lainme> onlylove: 所以才需要良好的格式控制
<onlylove> lainme: 当时第一版就是在libre上写的，那时候还叫OOo
<onlylove> lainme: 后来……没有后来了
<onlylove> lainme: 反正就大陆来说……其实还是ms office的地盘
<jiero> onlylove:  其实对整个华人圈都是
<jiero> onlylove:  基本上白人老师不在意，华人就不行~
<jiero> 啦啦啦
<jiero> 少数例外。
<zhong> 问个很弱智的问题。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你把HK和TW也算进去么
<happyaron> lainme: 你的libreoffice不崩溃么。。。
<zhong> 请问ubuntu的垃圾箱有路径的吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  我用缺胳膊少腿的 OOo 好可怕
<zhong> ：（
<jiero> onlylove: 那老师都给了我 90% 分数
<jiero> onlylove: 因为我全然没照着课本做，但是结果类似
<zhong> 请问ubuntu的垃圾箱有路径的吗？？！！
<onlylove> zhong: 有
<jiero> zhong: 别找了。
<happyaron> lainme: 我有两次赶到半夜的活最后libreoffice崩溃还把文件弄损坏了。。。
<jiero> zhong: 那样很难操作
<happyaron> zhong: .Trash ?
<onlylove> happyaron: 理论上是
<zhong> .......
<jiero> happyaron:  有自动保存和自动备份和自动revision
<lainme> onlylove: 本科用的是ms word，控制上和libre差不多，有些地方稍微差点。不过外观漂亮。。。
<zhong> happyaron: 没有啊。。。
<zhong> jiero: 在哪？
<yunfan_> office 老是乱
<zhong> onlylove: where?
<onlylove> zhong: 就在家目录底下
<yunfan_> 你随便改改他又动了
<onlylove> ~
<yunfan_> 还不如那些web editor
<lainme> happyaron: 没有遇到。不过office软件崩溃都挺正常的。ms word崩溃的搜下一大堆
<onlylove> happyaron: 我头疼的是excel
<zhong> onlylove: 叫啥来着？我这查看了没有啊。。。隐藏的也没有
<jiero> lainme happyaron   msoffice和 ooo都很容易蹦的。
<onlylove> lainme: 很大一部分托盗版的福
<jiero> onlylove: 不是
<lainme> wps的样式控制就弱多了
<onlylove> jiero: 不，ooo比ms容易跪
<happyaron> lainme: 主要是文件没corrupt。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。是的。
<happyaron> lainme: libreoffice把文件给弄坏了就伤心了。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: excel还好  word太头疼
<happyaron> onlylove: 额没拿高级需求
<jiero> happyaron:  我没遇到过。我只遇到过 word 把文件搞坏了
<jiero> 直接2进制错误。结束了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 想想我当年情愿用记事本写html都不愿意用word 你可以想见有多烂
<onlylove> yunfan_: 最稳定还是txt
<lainme> happyaron: 都是网盘同步的。不过我的没弄坏过，可能用的也比较少
<jiero> txt 。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 未必 我是觉得html稳定
<lainme> latex
<yunfan_> onlylove: 尤其是当时学了点css hack 可以在ie和ff上显示同样效果 觉得非常棒
<jiero> yunfan_:  html 和 txt 相差很多么，我见识太少了
<happyaron> lainme: 额还带用网盘的
<onlylove> yunfan_: libre的筛选功能不行
<onlylove> jiero: 带样式的txt，一个叫xml一个叫html
<happyaron> lainme: 我每次都是觉得当晚能做好的，也没上高科技的备份。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 早就说了。但是好差劲。
<zhong> 呃，找到了。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 反正我看着word类软件的界面就恶心
<happyaron> lainme: 我用得特别少，可能就是rpwt把
<yunfan_> 而且一堆按钮 真想用的却找不到
<zhong> ./.local/share/Trash/files/abcdefghijklmn.aabbccdd
<lainme> happyaron: 所有重要文件都是全部同步的，还有游戏存档
<jiero> yunfan_:  。人家就是为了培养你的使用习惯而设计的，一旦习惯了就不要逃跑了如此。
<happyaron> lainme: 学习了
<onlylove> happyaron: rpwt这种刷脸的太郁闷，我确定我洗脸了
<zhong> 建了个文件，删除了，find了一下就找到了，原来在./local/share/Trash下面
<happyaron> onlylove: 好。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我的人品太差，所以我一向以最差人品作为底线
 * jiero 满脸都是油污，自己生成的。
<yunfan_> jiero: 简直是狗屎
<jiero> yunfan_: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan_: 好吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以我在想有没有可能基于webkit内核做个word复刻呢
<jiero> yunfan_:  dreamweaver
<jiero> yunfan_: 那样的就是 word 用户用的
<leavfin> 为啥要复刻呢，现成的可以用，不好可以改
<jiero> leavfin:  现成的什么？
<leavfin> Iibre
<jiero> leavfin: 。。。
<jiero> leavfin: 你确定你在看他说什么么
<leavfin> jiero: 人家开源的好不好
<jiero> leavfin: 人家说 基于 webkit 好不好，基于 html 好不好。。
<leavfin> jiero: 然后复刻一个word
<leavfin> jo
<yunfan_> jiero: dw不是为你写文档而设计的
<leavfin> 为嘛重复劳动呢
<yunfan_> 代码虽然开源  但其实如果太臃肿 很少有人去看
<yunfan_> leavfin: 那既然有了minix 干嘛还要做个linux kernerl呢
<yunfan_> 有了 intel 为毛还要弄个amd
<leavfin> 所以创新是需要的，复刻就没意思了
<yunfan_> 换个kernel本身就是创新
<yunfan_> 何况语言都不一样了
<jiero> yunfan_:  word也不是。word是为了做任务~
<yunfan_> libreoffice 不也是换个语言复刻了openoffice嘛
<leavfin> 从使用者角度不是
<yunfan_> 使用者多种多样
<yunfan_> 你一个人不能代表所有人
<leavfin> 我又没代表所有人
<leavfin> IT人都过于联想了吧
<leavfin> 怕怕哦
<yunfan_> 既然你代表不了别人 你怎么判断复刻没有意义呢
<yunfan_> 只是对你没有意义罢了
<leavfin> 个人意见不可以啊
<yunfan_> 那我也是个人意见嘛
<leavfin> 我不能每句话后面加上，个人意见，仅供参考
<yunfan_> 你表达你的 我也表达我的 大家都是供参考
<gebjgd> 说什么毛呢
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你那可买得到 acer chromebook 13了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 买它干什么
<leavfin> 老喜欢上纲上线的，没意思
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 13小时续航
<yunfan_> 乌鸦笑猪黑 自己不觉得
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 13小时用不到啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 手机比它续航长
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 而且我的上网本3年前就能续航8个小时了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 瞎扯把 手机连续用哪里能13小时
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 哪个本？
<gebjgd> yunfan_: toshiba nb550d
<gebjgd> yunfan_: amd c50
<yunfan_> gebjgd: toshiba的贵 不过我以前买过一个toshiba的ac100 到时很便宜
<leavfin> 是不是大家都难以接受不同意见
<zer4tul> 蛋蛋在不？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这个13小时我很喜欢 我之前有个三星的arm的chromebook 用着不错 又便宜 而且李老板要去欧洲 等着他给抗回来
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 分辨率不到fullhd的本子都没有用
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这个我所谓 我就是要个续航长的terminal 呵呵 而且要便宜 这样仍了也不心疼
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 那就值得了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 而且最近有个利好消息 google把android兼容曾带上了 chrome os
<yunfan_> 以后应用会多不少
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 等以后再说
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 299刀 还等个毛啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 不需要  家里电脑够多了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 等fullhd的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那可以等三星的 貌似他也要出
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不过你们老外用手机就可以了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 没有需求
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 话说你上班主要干什么？
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 编程  打包
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 乃不是搞科研么 怎么也做起苦逼了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 从来就不搞科研
<jiero> yunfan_: 。。。他从来都是苦逼吧
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 一直是苦逼程序员
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我明明以前听你说是在研究所
<yunfan_> 看来是研究所的苦逼程序员
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 那是读研的时候
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 4年前了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 好不好
<yunfan_> 额
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 工作都第二份了
<yunfan_> 这都四年了 诶
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 你行不行
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我不行你来？
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 挪地方 我来
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 好 我拔出来了 换你
<happyaron> 貌似进入了 yunfan_ 和 gebjgd 的主场时间
<yunfan_> happyaron: 马上上楼看书
<yunfan_> happyaron: 拔出来让给你
<happyaron> yunfan_: 不用
<happyaron> 我围观就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 你都插错了
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 难怪没动静
<yunfan_> 走了 看书去
<jiero> 。
<jusss> t
<jusss> sssuj: .
<onlylove> jusss: 你又要玩啥
<jusss> onlylove: m-22播放22.mp3  l-5-22 循环播放5次22.mp3 m-n播放下一首 m-p播放上一首，irc控制计算机播放音乐，每次打mplayer指令感觉太长难输入，搞个简洁版的
<jusss> 下一步打算使用_pipe _dup2等posix函数在win上写个用irc去telnet irc
<jusss> yunfan_: gebjgd . 我的想法是可行的吗？
<jusss> 上一句
<onlylove> 看了半天才看懂
<jusss> 我语言表达能力比较差
<jusss> 理解能力也差
<FJKong> 好玩啊
<jusss> 刚看到一字幕组群里2在讨论要去哪里读研，一个要去英国，一个美国，都尼玛有钱人，我现在还住在15平左右的小房子里，拿着第一个月823.79的工资，我想对这个社会说，cacacacacacacacacacacacacacacacscacacacscacacacac
<lainme> jusss: 15平根本奢侈主卧
<jusss> lainme: 就一张小小的单人床，每月400，
<lainme> jusss: 就一张小小的单人床，每月4000
<lainme> 6å¹³
<onlylove> jusss: 15平根本奢侈主卧
<jusss> onlylove: 你也这样说…
<gebjgd> jusss: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> jusss: 报复社会
<gebjgd> jusss: 上访  炸middle south sea
<jusss> gebjgd: 我真想有100w回家养老
<gebjgd> jusss: 真不够
<jusss> gebjgd: 在我们村够了
<gebjgd> jusss: 未必
<gebjgd> jusss: 你不知道什么时候人民币变成废纸一样
<jusss> 睡觉去了，各位晚安 cc onlylove  gebjgd ，bcc lainme  :-)
<onlylove> gebjgd: 据说人一辈子至少要花掉300W，所以……他那100W大概不够
<FJKong> 有100w我也回家养老了
<gebjgd> 必须不够
<gebjgd> 100w太少了
<FJKong> 100w做点小买卖足够了
<FJKong> 倒不是说就指这点花
<FJKong> 不知道100w在小地方弄个kfc够不够
<gebjgd> FJKong: 有志向
 * gebjgd 下班回家
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<yuibe> ..
<yuibe> 禽兽们
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-17
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs有什么好用的jsp/serlvet插件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464064 网上找了找，基本上都说emacs/vim写java就是遭罪，也没有什么好用的插件，我倒是想试试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2014-09-17 8:26
 * slucx 壕们都还在睡觉，我都开始上班了
<slucx> 唉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 来不及已经湿了 : 在一所幼儿园的一个很大的班级里,老师让小孩们问问题,大家一个问完接下一个。 有个小孩一直把手举在空中,不过当轮到他问时,他却把手放下了。 老师问他:"怎么了?你等了这么久,为什么轮到你讲,你却把手放下了?" 小孩回答说:"来不及了,已经湿了
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<freeflying> slucx: 我都上了一夜
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41150
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | SUSE Linux再次换东家
<slucx> freeflying: 夜班能歇
<slucx> indent的       The ‘-brs’ or ‘-bls’ option specifies how to format  braces  in  struct  declarations.   The  ‘-brs’
<slucx>        option formats braces like this:
<slucx>  
<slucx>             struct foo {
<slucx>               int x;
<slucx>             };
<slucx>  
<slucx>        The ‘-bls’ option formats them like this:
<slucx>  
<slucx>             struct foo
<slucx>             {
<slucx>               int x;
<slucx>             };
<slucx> 是不是写错了？
<onlylove> 又是netsplit
<tenzu> 竟然netsplit
<onlylove> 我怎么每次都是那个倒霉的服务器
<tenzu> onlylove: 这是命
<onlylove> tenzu: 教授给介绍学妹呗
<tenzu> onlylove: 丑的要么?
<onlylove> tenzu: 你对丑的标准咋定义的
<onlylove> tenzu: 如果你标准非常高，我考虑下
<tenzu> onlylove: 我说丑, 那是真的丑
<onlylove> tenzu: 那还是算了……我不求多漂亮，至少要对得起观众吧
<freeflying> tenzu: 叫兽
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • [求助]非管理员用户上网极慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464069 如题。默认安装的时候建立了一个用户，设为A。然后因为有其它用户使用本机，因此建立用户B，无管理员权限，无密码登录。现A上网正常，B上网很慢，有的时候不能上网。不知道应该修改那处？ 上网用
<^k^>  ─> 的是firefox。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tandkzy — 2014-09-17 9:59
<tenzu> freeflying: 狒狒
<tryit> eexp, 你们平时开发用啥环境？
<eexp> tryit: 看开发啥。
<eexp> 尽管英格兰只有1家银行拥有造币权，但在苏格兰，共有4家银行拥有英镑的造币权。
<blambin> chanserv 的/aop命令没了，怎么设置自动op啊
<tryit> eexp, 驱动
<eexp> 平时，没专门作驱动的。和普通开发一样。
<huntxu> eexp: 神真是多才多艺
<huntxu> 还会打羽毛球
<eexp> 你哪里看到的。。。
<huntxu> 你自己说的啊
<huntxu> 都快老年组了 LOL
<eexp> 。。不记得
<tryit> eexp, 噢
<slucx> indent文档没有写错？
<slucx> indent文档没有写错
<slucx> huntxu: eexp 你们写C的时候用啥排版风格？
<huntxu> slucx: 我又不会写C
<slucx> huntxu: 我怎么记得你是写C的…
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<imtxc> tenzu: momo
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<tenzu> imtxc: 反momo
<eexp> slucx: 括号在函数名后面的
<slucx> eexp: lol
<slucx> 我在整代码格式
<eexp> 主要是括号不单独一行，一个屏幕内看到的更多。
<slucx> eexp: 我也喜欢不单独一行的，函数后面的大括号除外
<slucx> eexp: 公司代码有规定，其中就是{必须单独一行，现在在整indent
<eexp> 额。其实不是函数名，是关键词后面。说错了。
<slucx> eexp: 嗯，自己俩应该差不多，基本上就是indent --linux-style
<eexp> 有自动格式化的命令吧。
<eexp> 重新排版的
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/319883
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/319884
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/319884
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/319885
<eexp> pl vala c
<slucx> 代码很美观啊，indent可以格式化C的
<slucx> 为啥函数前要加_
<eexp> 加_?
<slucx> 嗯
<yunfan_> 这个东西也矛盾
<eexp> c的那个哦。那是因为某些函数的内部使用的，不涉及到其他任何文件。
<eexp> 就加_
<yunfan_> 你不想写一行 那经常代码麻烦到跟java一样
<yunfan_> 但是你老写一行 就容易别人理解苦难
<yunfan_> 困难
<slucx> eexp: C的内部都用static
<eexp> 不是那个内部
<slucx> 用自动化工具
<slucx> eexp: 怎么个说法？求解释
<eexp> 就是当前文件的某个函数的子函数。很特殊的算法的，才加_
<slucx> 不是说模块内部？
<eexp> 明确区分而已。
<eexp> 有时候可能随时替换的那种。
<slucx> eexp: 嗯，没这样用过
<slucx> eexp: 你代码格式挺漂亮的
<jusss> 代码格式都张一个样
<jusss> 我现在才感觉一个tab占8个字符太正常了
<jusss> 占4个话多来几个潜逃都看晕了
<eexp> 8个长了点。又不是写py
<mk3548208> jusss, 我比较喜欢4个，大概写py习惯了
<eexp> c perl的代码，一行经常比较长。
<eexp> 不是py才时刻换行嘛？
<jusss> eexp: c不占8个多来几个大括号就晕了
<jusss> mk3548208: eexp ，lisp一个tab才2个
<eexp> c后面还要注释。8个的话，经常折行。不爽的啊。
<slucx> jusss: lisp一个tab2个空格是因为括号太多
<eexp> 估计你们不写注释的。lol
<slucx> C4个才是王道
<slucx> eexp: 你的代码直接用linux-style格式化就差不多
<eexp> jusss: http://imagebin.org/319885 多几个的。很清楚啊。
<eexp> slucx: 是吧。
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/319886
<eexp> 才没贴出去。。。。
<slucx> eexp: 你搞单片机的啊？
<eexp> 当然
<slucx> lol
<yunfan_> eexp: 瞎扯呢 我写py常常一行很复杂的
<yunfan_> 有列表推导和lambda  py也能写成浆糊
<jusss> eexp: 注视都是换行写
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 一般如果很长的我不用这些
<slucx> 真有人在python里玩lambda啊
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 简短的可以用用，不然看起来不舒服
<slucx> jusss: 一般单行注释都不换行，块注释才换
<kingbo> 为什么irssi上不了irc?Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 网络不可达
<kingbo> pidgin能上。。。
<blambin> xchat没问题
<slucx> kingbo: 端口号用8001
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 那是你的爱好 我就喜欢写长的一行的
<yunfan_> kingbo: 多连几次 这个域名不一定每次都解析到一个ip
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装中文语言包失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464072 a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chh884 — 2014-09-17 10:50
<kingbo> slucx: 一样的ip，一样的端口，不一样的软件 。。。为啥子
<kingbo> yunfan_: netstat 显示是一个ip的
<yunfan_> kingbo: 多试几次
<blambin> 换个服务器怎么样
<kingbo> 还是不行。。。
<slucx> irc.ubuntu.com 8001
<slucx> kingbo:
<kingbo> slucx: 没成功，一样的错误。
<kingbo> 我把.irssi目录删除了用命令手动连接的
<kingbo> 直接在connect irc.ubuntu.com 8001 就这错误
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu14.04 64位 playonlinux+wine 安装Rtx2013 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464075 一 通过PPA安装Wine 1使用Ctrl+Alt+T打开终端，使用如下命令添加 Wine 1.7 PPA sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa 2使用如下命令更新和安装wine1.7 sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.7 我期间升级过几次
<^k^>  ─> 现在在安装RTX的时候 查看wine版本是1.7.26 安装好wine后 好像还要启动下winetriks 或者 wine 让他自动生成一些东 …
<slucx> C社是啥？ 求科普
 * onlylove 发现自己不适合和别人一起写代码，经常吵架
<eexp> onlylove: 我喜欢写代码还能吵架的，说明有主见。
<slucx> onlylove: 这说明你适合当老板
<eexp> 我收你了。
<slucx> eexp: 求收留
<onlylove> eexp: 真心累
<eexp> slucx: 你作啥工作的
<slucx> eexp: 跟你差不多
<slucx> eexp: 你哪个公司？
<eexp> 额。用过啥芯片
<eexp> 我们好大的公司
<eexp> 下面的子公司
<eexp> lol
<slucx> 单片机stm8/32 上系统的2440/6410/ppc8247/8248 主要这些
<eexp> 额。居然没一个和我一样。
<slucx> 哈哈
<slucx> eexp: 你们用啥？
<eexp> freescale nec atmega holtek
<eexp> stm不是作产品的
<slucx> eexp: lol 工业控制上stm用的挺多的
<eexp> 刚才测试ESD，你说下stm可以到多少伏。
<eexp> 你那是量小的嘛。
<slucx> 你们做啥产品？
<eexp> 赶快转型，我收你。
<slucx> lol
<onlylove> 正在期末考试中 这时候广播响了：
<onlylove> 同学们请注意 同学们请注意 卷子上有错误
<onlylove> 请大家看第4页的第9大题的第2小题
<onlylove> 李雷正以50公里每小时的速度走路 走100公里用了几个小时
<onlylove> 请大家把李雷改成韩梅梅 谢谢
<eexp> onlylove: ..
<kingbo> 这是脚下有电动么？
<eexp> 估计是那种小孩子穿的滑轮鞋子。
<slucx> eexp: 你们啥公司，我看看我们这有没…
<onlylove> 难道你们不关心只是改了人名么
<iMadper> wangli: qiao还没来上班????
<kingbo> 韩梅梅，李该雷到了。。。
<eexp> slucx: 过来才告诉你。你准备离职不。
<onlylove> slucx: PIC的片子用过没
<slucx> eexp: 还没决定去帝都
<eexp> 才不是帝都。
<slucx> 我是搞软件的，硬件方面不会画板，做程序对于新片子，看手册
<onlylove> slucx: 他在长沙
<slucx> 更远了
<eexp> 不会画板子，那半价。lol
<slucx> lol
<eexp> 现在的工作，咋那么轻松。。。板子都不画，只写上层。
<slucx> eexp: 哈哈，因为大部分都是基于linux的应用
<slucx> 专门画板的人都用不完
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 新版本正式发布前能解决一些基本问题吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464077 据我所知,ubuntu 的风行的一个重要原因是,解决了linux安装麻烦,能正确安装网卡驱动和显卡驱动. 但有些应该早就解决的问题却一直存在.很影响影响一般用户. 本版可能存在系统开发者,故暂且发
<slucx> eexp: 我们这让#if #endif这样的都正常缩进，怎么破？
<tryit> eexp, 求教
<cherrot> ╯﹏╰ 困毙
<tryit> eexp, wDTR/rDTR分别指什么
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 发现网络不好用了
<jiero> 可恶可恶
<slucx> eexp: 你们搞linux应用不？
<jiero> 好奇搞linux应用怎么赚多钱？
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 3.17-rc5 Kernel 不能正常使用nvidia驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464079 安装完成重启后,无法使用独显,同样无法切换显卡. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Love4Taylor — 2014-09-17 12:29
<slucx> 努力学画板
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 酷比魔方iwork8安装ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464080 由于酷比魔方i8的uefi是 32位 的，而ubuntu-i386又没有自带 grub2-ia32 -efi引导器，该怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1508711438 — 2014-09-17 12:44
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41154
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 泰国从历史教科书中删除他信
<onlylove> 删了他信，是不是继续删掉英拉
<jusss> onlylove: ping超时时间是245不是180
<jusss> 伪装失败
<onlylove> jusss: 毛伪装失败
<onlylove> jusss: 你看这边很多超时的，都是有245有180的
<onlylove> jusss: 还有270的
<jusss> onlylove: Quit: onlylove [Quit: No Ping reply in 180 seconds.]
<onlylove> jusss: 然后呢
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边确实自动退出自动join了
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，我理解错了
<onlylove> jusss: 你又瞎想啥
<onlylove> jusss: ttl么
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现c语言的变量重复使用得不停memset
<jusss> onlylove: 不停memset是一种病
<onlylove> jusss: 我不写C，不关心
<jusss> onlylove: 别的语言貌似不需要
<jusss> onlylove: 那个c擦擦怎么拼读呀？就是你最近搞的那个c擦擦
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:08
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 卑鄙的电信，原来用三条ufw语句就搞定了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464081 电信宽带上网，用浏览器打开任何网址，或点击任何链接。都会自动转到电信互联星空网站！ 打了N次10000号投诉，竟然说： 你的浏览器问题啊。 你的电脑中毒了。 ..... 真的拿它们这
<^k^>  ─> 帮傻帽没办法。 不甘心！ 就尝试在ufw防火墙，增加了下面语句： Code: sudo ufw limit in from  any to  any sudo ufw l …
<jiero> 噢。
<slucx> eexp: 你们在linux下做单片机开发？
<jusss> slucx: 不，ee在办公桌上做活塞运动
<slucx> jusss: 牛叉，还活塞运动
<jusss> slucx: 论小蜜的正确用途
<nyfair> http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2140962558934123501
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ISIS（イスラム国）が日本に向けて布教してる。。 - NAVER まとめ
<wzssyqa> 拜水牛  pocoyo
<slucx> 擦，日文都能看懂？
<onlylove> jusss: sharp
<onlylove> jusss: c sharp
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 好久不见 久违
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，他们是谁？
<jiero> pocoyo:  泡泡
<pocoyo> jiero: 罗姐:D
<jiero> pocoyo:  现在生命放慢了？
<pocoyo> jiero: 怎么讲  你们过得咋样
<jiero> pocoyo:  ？我们？
<jiero> pocoyo: 各有各的
<pocoyo> jiero: 是啊
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 水牛在干啥？
<wzssyqa> tenzu 又去点名了
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。晕啊
<jiero> pocoyo: 从上次你来变化很大吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 你指谁们
<nyfair> 除jiero外上面那堆id
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 我跟论坛上是一样的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我要说那是一堆水货，会不会有人打我
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我不水啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不水？修bug去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 修着呢。龙芯机器慢得没法忍
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 编译ing
<pocoyo> jiero: 不知道 反正上班混日子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464082 我现在安装了ububtu14.04,看到网上有安装kde桌面的，就用sudo apt–get install kde-full命令安装了，但是安完就进不去系统，显示的是kde的界面，输入密码后屏幕一闪然后又回到了输入密码的界面。可以出现crul alt F2那个命令界面。
<^k^>  ─> 我在这个界面里把kde删除了，又重安了gnome，现在连输入密码的界面也没了，但是还是可以control alt F2进入 …
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 交叉链呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: crosscompile啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 一看就在偷懒
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 必然不能啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 为啥不能
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 搞得就是native得东西
<onlylove> wzssyqa: arm那些不都是crosscompile的么……看各种wrt
<wzssyqa> onlylove: debian这方面做得不好。大堆东西不能cross
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 汇编级别？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不是，就是编译过程中要运行
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没有刻意避免
<onlylove> wzssyqa: ……
 * slucx 为什么我的awesome上多了那么多红线？
<onlylove> slucx: 好看
<slucx> onlylove: lol 我也没升级awesome啊…
<slucx> 我的awesome配置文件越来越短了
<slucx> awesome v3.4.15 (Never Gonna Give You Up)
<slucx>  • Build: Feb 17 2013 21:10:46 for x86_64 by gcc version 4.7.2 (buildd@barber)
<slucx>  • D-Bus support: ✔
<slucx>  
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我跟你又不熟，和我说论坛干嘛？
<jiero> pocoyo:  终于买到了 kindle paperwhite 2
<slucx> 为毛突然这样了
 * jiero 浪费钱了。
<nyfair> jiero: 你个贵族也有钱的概念？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 以为你也是论坛某人呢
<jiero> nyfair:  没有，只有交换时间的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。你竟然不认 nyfair 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 不知道。或者对不上号
<jiero> wzssyqa: 小水货不认大牌水货。。。
 * wzssyqa 认识到了自己的错误
<onlylove> wzssyqa: nyfair想捣乱，只要论坛发个帖子，就能引出一堆喷子
<wangli> iMadper, linux中线程有上限，这个上限是单进程fork的上限，还是系统总共线程的上限
<wangli> iMadper, 有概念吗
<iMadper> wangli: fork 出来的是进程.
<nyfair> onlylove: 你又黑我，我可从来不做无脑喷的事，没干货不打嘴仗
<wangli> iMadper, linux不是不区分进程和县城吗
<iMadper> wangli: 你的问题里面区分了线程和进程了啊.
<slucx> 为啥Debian的Awesome才3.4？？
<iMadper> wangli: 其实是区分的. 进程线程在clone的时候参数不同的
<wzssyqa> wangli: 内核不区分。上层区分啊
<iMadper> wangli: ulimit -a 能看到你当前系统的限制.
<wangli> iMadper, cat /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max
<wzssyqa> slucx: 维护者懒吧
<slucx> lol 都一年多了
<iMadper> wangli: 这个目录下的变量, 在kernel doc里面都有介绍的
<wangli> iMadper, 那这个变量是代表总共县城数目  对吗
<nyfair> jiero: 话说humble indie现在可以只花1分钱了
<slucx> 在experimental 里
<iMadper> wangli: 等我看看文档
<nyfair> jiero: 原本要1美分，一堆垃圾游戏贵的离谱
<iMadper> wangli: /home/madper/workspace/1361607/ubuntu-trusty/Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt  里面没写...
<iMadper> wangli: nnnd
<iMadper> wangli: 应该是系统的吧. 其实你实际使用的时候, 是被glibc给限制住了.
<wangli> iMadper, 我感觉这个线程最大数目和进程最大数目是不一样的
<iMadper> wangli: 是不一样啊
<wangli> 可linux一直对两个同等对待呀
<iMadper> wangli: 从来没有同等对待啊
<wangli> iMadper, 没有吗，那我是学错了估计
<wangli> 好坑蝶
<iMadper> wangli: pid tid嘛
<jiero> nyfair: 哈哈。我可以启动我的信用卡了
<iMadper> wangli: 明显不同.
<jiero> nyfair: 以前我曾经给 $0.99  全给 EFF
<wangli> iMadper, 主要现在是这个问题，我用一个程序进行无止境的while循环去创建线程，然后引发了oom
<wangli> 如果系统对线程有限制的话，那我的while循环实际上是被限制的
<nyfair> hib我说真的，前几期不错，越后面良心游戏越少，
<wangli> iMadper, 那触发oom的问题就可能是系统bug
<nyfair> jiero: 现在全是卖不出去来重新捞一把
<jiero> nyfair:  还好了良心游戏都是 $10 买到对吧？
<wangli> iMadper, 你感觉呢？ 是不是我理解的不准确
<jiero> nyfair: 和团购是一样的。好点的店不太搞团购
<nyfair> jiero: 上回indie royale卖5刀，我一看哇1折就入了，然后过了一个月，那游戏官网自己卖99美分，我就呵呵了
<jiero> nyfair: 好多好多。。。
<wzssyqa> nyfair: onlylove 见识到了
<iMadper> wangli: 为啥是系统bug?
<jusss> nyfair: 你玩游戏都是交美元呀…
<wangli> iMadper, 比方说如果线程被限制在11222，那我的while循环最多创建11222个线程对吧
<iMadper> wangli: 对.
<slucx> 大家的awesome都有红线吗？还是只有我自己的…
<wangli> 而这些线程不是malloc吃很多内存的操作，那么总共消耗的内存其实并不多
 * slucx .oO{ 找不到原因 }
<wangli> iMadper, 却引发了oom，那么就应该是bug吧，
<wangli> 我是这么理解的
<iMadper> wangli: oom从来都不是bug啊. 你没有内存了而已嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 可能是逻辑bug，比方说不断申请内存
<wangli> iMadper, 厄，关键是耗费很多内存才会引发oom，现在我们的线程加起来并没有耗费太多内存
<wangli> 却引发了oom
<wangli> 我感觉这个行为不正常
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者和我当初那样zuo，明明只有96G，要了800多G
<wangli> onlylove, 你那被杀掉是正常
<iMadper> wangli: 那得计算了
<iMadper> wangli: 一个pcb占用多少内存
<FightingCat> 郁闷，javascript好麻烦……
<onlylove> nyfair: 没办法，最近天气干燥，不知道为啥火大，昨天还喷人来着，结果蓝莓说我语气过了
<iMadper> wangli: 其实还挺难计算的.
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 找个妹子跟你说多喝水
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 擦，有那样的妹子，我直接抱回家
<iMadper> onlylove: 他只是单纯的fork.
<wangli> iMadper, 对，艾我再想想吧
<wzssyqa> on
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不是有。你没要么
<onlylove> nyfair: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=463506
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哪个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2014年操作系统 桌面端Linux玩完了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 黄一孟
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 记得曾经油锅一个
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 擦，都是我哄妹子喝水睡觉，还没妹子哄过我
<iMadper> onlylove: 失败...
<eexp> Super Intense Suntanned Trendy Gal 怎么翻译。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexp: 被晒得死黑死黑的时髦妹子
<iMadper> eexp: 这么多形容词... 怎么翻译出来都会很怪
<eexp> gal是妹子？俚语？
<iMadper> eexp: 是妹子的意思.
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee土匪
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<FJKong> happyaron: 各种豪
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<huntxu> happyaron: 拜带女友上irc壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见袜子差点吓尿壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 哦，黑毛今天没来
<happyaron> huntxu: 我又没女友
<huntxu> happyaron: 黑毛已经说了啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 黑猫那是当当壕的
<happyaron> huntxu: 啥啊
<huntxu> 嚓，淡淡也没有来
<huntxu> 真去欧洲嫖了？
<happyaron> huntxu: 当当是要去欧洲的啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 黑猫什么的是要游美帝的
<huntxu> happyaron: 土豪的日子真心不懂
<happyaron> huntxu: 我也不懂这帮壕是怎么过的
<huntxu> happyaron: 你作为壕中的一份子
<huntxu> happyaron: 这么说好吗
<happyaron> huntxu: 跟我有嘛关系
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 拜见随时回家度假濠
<happyaron> huntxu: 你是remote壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我是苦逼好不好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 回家收秋么？敢说苦逼。简直酷毙啊
<FightingCat> 要疯了……
<wzssyqa> FightingCat: 疯猫
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 拜见皮条濠
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 收毛线啊，给老妈干体力活啊
<huntxu> happyaron: gtk里面用alt+数字切换tab的那个，超过9带的有希望吗
<happyaron> huntxu: 没听说有希望啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我什么时候成了皮条客了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教：shotwell可不可以直接查看移动硬盘上的照片？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464085 我看到可以导入，但移动硬盘上面的照片太多，都导入到 ~/Pictures 下太麻烦了。能不能不导入，直接查看呢？或者有更好的软件推荐？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 nickleeh — 2014-09-17 14:45
<huntxu> happyaron: 这个真他母亲的不科学
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 胡须说的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 那是他让我帮他介绍女孩  我说没有
<FJKong> huntxu: 要开9个以上的tab 满天飞了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 神马，温拿怎么成皮条壕了
<FightingCat> 郁闷，javascript调试起来真头疼
<happyaron> FightingCat: 做前端的么。
<FightingCat> 不是，弄着玩的
<happyaron> 自作孽不可活
<happyaron> LOL
<eexp> 连接被重置。今天咋这么多
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  15:03
<kingbo> 一觉睡起都 三点了。。。
<nyfair> kk吃连接重置？
<nyfair> http://www.bitsnoop.com
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://127.0.0.1/ -- unhandled responsein get head
 * kingbo 谁联通网络，ntp校时正常不？
<nyfair> ^k^: 蛤蛤，你这个弱鸡果然不行
<kingbo> 我的ntpdate一直   Server dropped: no data；    no server suitable for synchronization found
<nyfair> 话说这网站怎么做到的，用代理就会直接转到127.0.0.1，但是直连可以上
<kingbo> 换很多服务器都一样，是不是联通过滤123端口了？
<wzssyqa> kingbo: 我用那个 0.asia刻意
<alvin_rx1> Title: 0.asia - 0 Resources and Information. This website is for sale! (@ 0.asia)
<wzssyqa> kingbo: 其他好像不行
<kingbo> wzssyqa: 刚试的还是一样子
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也要开始吐槽联通了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你懂的我一到这边就吐这事
<kingbo> 我家DNS明显衩联通劫持了。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教：shotwell可不可以直接查看移动硬盘上的照片？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464088 我看到可以导入，但移动硬盘上面的照片太多，都导入到 ~/Pictures 下太麻烦了。能不能不导入，直接查看呢？或者有更好的软件推荐？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 nickleeh — 2014-09-17 15:11
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 依然没法换？
 * kingbo 路由器开启了openvpn，每天早上重启，没时间校准客户端连接不了，每次都要手动校时，前周还好好的...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不能换
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我也在盼我们村里能接电信
<^k^> nyfair, 跛的？  15:17
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 反正太tmd坑爹了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 旁边俩村都可以了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯。真略坑
<imtxc> onlylove: 测试仪这玩意儿真难用
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 而且吧貌似我这里的联通真是比其他地方联通更坑些
 * imtxc 连电信都没有。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 其实联通都固网，产品还行。就是各种服务上的东西让人很不爽
<netsnail_> 不会吧，一不小心把mirrors.sohu.com/debian/给清掉了：（
<alvin_rx1> Title: Index of /debian/ (@ sohu.com)
 * imtxc 只有那个啥，有线电视运营商绑定的网
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 那么可怜
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 对昂
<imtxc> netsnail_: 早不弄
<imtxc> netsnail_: 那天我还找人帮忙吧163上的ubuntu源清掉呢
<netsnail_> imtxc: why?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我是固网受不了啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 到辽宁死翘翘么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 搬家？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 搬家不能
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 绑了小兵
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥意思
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 联通大老板
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<wzssyqa> 中国驻冰岛大使马继生向日本泄密被国安部逮捕
<wzssyqa> 好爆炸
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那我还是换电信比较容易安全
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你不是换不了么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 换电信不是要搬家么
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。这事情不单纯啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 唉
<FJKong> 个人觉得电信甩联通几条街
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 搬家也比绑小兵安全
<nyfair> jiero: 好几年了，貌似最近opus修成正果已经超越苹果的quicktime aac了
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见妞妞姐
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 上学那会，同样说是4M，电信能到500，联通400露头
<nyfair> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我这儿速度问题不大，但是时延和连通性都傻×
<happyaron> nyfair: 我不是
<wzssyqa> nyfair: opus开始广泛用了么？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:37
<jusss> knownbad: 你基友来了 FightingCat
<FightingCat> 啊？
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 我的vps联通访问稳定的丢包30%, 邮件慢的要死, 试了一下电信快的我都快尿了 一个包不丢
<FightingCat> 有javascript选手？
<FJKong> 果断投入电信怀抱
<happyaron> 投入不能
<happyaron> FJKong: 我发现以后可以抱你大腿了
<FJKong> 我觉得联通就是故意的
<netsnail_> FJKong: 南北互通的问题吧
<FJKong> happyaron: 我都已经倒在你的牛仔裤下了orz
<jusss> FightingCat: 我看错了，
<happyaron> FJKong: 这个是神马。。。
<FJKong> netsnail_: 跟南北关系不大 vps在美帝
<jusss> FightingCat: 我以为是snugglecat还是什么strugglecat
<FightingCat> ……
<netsnail_> FJKong: 买香港的不就快一点
<FJKong> netsnail_: 那会儿我还小 不太懂....
<happyaron> FJKong: 日本得也快点
<netsnail_> FJKong: 看来vps有年头了
<FJKong> netsnail_: 也没多少 三四年
<jusss> 我的卡咋还不到，唉
<FJKong> 谁php大神儿
<FJKong> 抱个大腿
<netsnail_> FJKong: 毕业那会搞过
<gebjgd> FightingCat: 贱猫？
<FightingCat> - -?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我今晚回去
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这么快
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 受不了网了。。。
<happyaron> LOL
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 为啥你上了妹子壕妹子就下了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 这句话断句好恐怖
<happyaron> ...
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: ＋1
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 怎么断句？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你们随意
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: happyaron 我上了妹子壕, 妹子就下了 (意思是说我和妹子轮着上妹子壕?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 咋样理解都不错啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: LOL
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你给我推荐的hotel, 六人间都要60欧, 要死啊
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: “你上了，妹子壕、妹子就下了”
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: agoda.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: Agoda.com: Smarter Hotel Booking (@ agoda.com)
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 就是agoda说的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我那时单人间40欧
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那另找吧。。
<adam_magic_pack> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/32369.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mjg59 | ACPI, kernels and contracts with firmware
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那就是你说的超便宜？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 对啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哥那可是巴黎2圈内，跟北京2环里似得
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 果然壕
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我还以为几十块钱人民币呢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 2环里你住旅店要多少钱一宿呢
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 今天是44欧 还可以
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 差点吓尿壕不要岔开话题
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 巴黎一共几圈？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 5
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 到底啥意思
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 相对便宜和绝对便宜。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 价格在变动
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 巴黎呢?
<happyaron> 下线，有事微信。。。
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 帝都北三环呢
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 小DD再见
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：xubuntu 14.04 截图的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464092 系统是：Xubuntu 14.04 在使用系统自带的截图工具截图时，每次都要弹出确认保存目录的按钮，感觉很烦，能不能直接每次都保存到指定的目录下，不用用户确认？求坛友指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zacp
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-09-17 16:09
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 那旅馆是几个mean
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: YY 0_0
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 还有十天就可以回家吃海鲜了
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 票订好了?
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 是啊, 高铁青岛然后大巴
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: o 我在想要不要也回去吃
<imtxc> happyaron: 没有你微信啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 去青岛吃皮皮虾么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 青岛只是中转, 吃海鲜当然回家吃
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋鸵
<jusss> test
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: ee渣
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:34
<eexp> 魔法包装的蛋蛋
<jusss> osx里面那一行图标里那个笑脸是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: that's close
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ping
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: pong
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你的i
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你的i白金批了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 拒了 =,=
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 喜闻乐见 lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没正经工作 没办法啊
<gfrog> 郁闷
 * gfrog 想找以卡办卡进件了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 等两个月吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还想薅PP卡呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: pp卡意义不大吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 延误的时候就有用了。我现在都不敢去PVG
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 哦 也是, 我就被延误过一回 在青岛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: nnnnd, 饿死了上了飞机给了瓶水和小点心 nnnnn
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我上次在PVG给发了盒饭，但是也不爽啊，身心疲惫
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 躺地上打滚大闹候机厅
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了叫啥了，反正那个就是相当于我的电脑的那么个东西
<onlylove> jusss: 说白了，文件管理器
<jusss> onlylove: soga
<imtxc> 不是吧
<imtxc> 上海银行那个彩贝卡送的箱子看起来不错
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个龙腾卡只能用4次来着
 * iLucky 如何单独屏蔽网站的图片的显示？让指定网站的图片隐藏起来？
<imtxc> iLucky: 用个防火墙～
<onlylove> jusss: 想起来了，叫finder
<imtxc> onlylove: 单曲循环《农业重金属》好爽
<imtxc> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> ... ... ... ...
<imtxc> 你爱吃炸鸡，我爱烤红薯
<iMadper> iLucky: 试试ad block plus
<iLucky> iMadper: 还是这个方便
<iLucky> imtxc: 好欢乐的曲子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件应用问题寻求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464094 小弟菜鸟一只，最近用Playonlinux玩游戏，安装异形繁殖2突袭的时候，playonlinux报错 包安装程序失败, 除非你设置 /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope 为 0 小弟系统是ubuntu 14.04 LTS 小弟看官方的网站，给出了两条代码： ec
<^k^>  ─> ho 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope 这是第一条 For a more permanent solution edit /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf as root an …
<imtxc> iLucky: 我觉得很有情怀啊这音乐
 * adam_magic_pack Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<imtxc> 还是当当听的有情怀
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 阿当，我awesome状态栏上面出现好多红条条，求解释
<imtxc> 状态栏？
<slucx> 上面那个条条
<imtxc> 截图看看
<slucx> 不知道叫啥…
<slucx> http://imagebin.org/319902
<slucx> imtxc: adam_magic_pack
<slucx> 图标带红线了
<imtxc> 不看
<imtxc> 脖子没那么灵活
<slucx> imtxc: lol
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 布吉岛啊
<imtxc> 你这是自己找虐
<slucx> imtxc: 屏幕小，只好放左边了
<slucx> imtxc: 平时这些东西基本上又不看，放哪不一样啊
<slucx> imtxc: 应用都是exec-or-jump
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 莫非我悲剧了？
<iMadper> 真丑
<slucx> lol丑不丑不是关键
<iMadper> 让你用awesome
<iMadper> 学 hamo 用stumpwm
<iMadper> 不就没事了
<slucx> iMadper: lol stumpwm 玩不转啊
<slucx> 本来水平就水，得抓紧时间学东西啊，不能把时间都花在整WM上了
<slucx> 下班回家
<slucx> 回去再整
<slucx> lol
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你又把别人带进坑
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊, slucx不是被你坑进awesome了嘛?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我可没坑他
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 是么? 我没传教过好像
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我说你坑hamo
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我可没坑啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他现在用的爽着呢, 我让他别用他都不听啊!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 他为啥不用gnome了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我怎么知道, 不过可以确定的是, 不是我让他别用的...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 顺便一说, 现在stumpwm恢复维护了. 开发很活跃
<adam_magic_pack> 回家吃这个!! http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1415818
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 一品鲜金枪鱼饺子 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不算是坑了
<nyfair> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140917/42009675_0.shtml
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 200斤重女子强行卖淫遭拒 殴打更夫抢900元视频曝光_凤凰资讯
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 带一份给我
<imtxc> ///
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 菊苣
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<imtxc> 鱼就不用带给我了
<adam_magic_pack> 回去吃生蚝!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> 过年的时候火锅店生蚝肉25一斤, 现在这时候估计更是超便宜 #吃吃吃
<imtxc> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<nyfair> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> nyfair: 牛牛～
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我吧牛牛!!
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 先自行放置play10年再来问我
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我吧牛牛!!
<onlylove> mylittlepony: 那新闻那是第几版了……
<mylittlepony> 下班
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Android手机上安装并运行 Ubuntu 并连接到电视（有图有真相）,废旧安卓再利用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464095 起源是受下帖的启发啦 【原创】Android上安装并运行 Ubuntu 12.04 viewtopic.php?t=384404 其实sourceforge早已经更新的很方便了，只需要下载一个andriod安装包，下载一
<^k^>  ─> 个镜像，就可以运行了，不用像两年前那么复杂了。 http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxonandroid 要连接电视需要一 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 重装grub版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464096 各位同好，我有两个硬盘，卸载一个试用的其他发行版后删除了。然后现在一起动就出现下述信息，进不了ubuntu. >error : no such sevice: grub rescue> 我尝试在live cd下 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount '/media/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx/home'
<^k^>  ─> mount: 无法在 /etc/fstab 或 /etc/mtab 中找到 '/media/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx/home' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install -- …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法使用pptp连接vpn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464097 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 x64，使用nm-manager连接以及pptpsetup进行连接都不成功 在同一个局域网内用windowx机器拨号连接pptp vpn成功，但是在我的机器上就不行 下面是syslog的记录（分别为使用nm-manager和pptpset
<^k^>  ─> up） Sep 17 18:36:28 ubuntu NetworkManager[1247]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'... Sep 17 18:36:28 ubuntu NetworkManager[1247]: <info> …
<happyaron> imtxc: 加啊
<happyaron> imtxc: happyaron
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 有没有办法开启wifi的40MHz http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464098 貌似只能到20MHz...速度好像上不了300M 统计信息: 发表于 由 Love4Taylor — 2014-09-17 19:08
<sennn> 吃飽飯真好 ！
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在跑步穿短裤开始冷了
<imtxc> ofan: 哎，你咋还没下班
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<imtxc> ofan: 爱特错人了
<sulit> 你们十一是调休吗？
 * imtxc 从10.1 过到双十
<bokuno> 原来9月13、14号freenode某些server被光顾过
<gebjgd> sennn: 你经常吃不饱=+
<sulit> imtxc: 你们老板这么通情达理
<bokuno> 我吃了碗9块钱的鸡蛋番茄饭还得吃一个2块的烧饼
<sulit> bokuno: 然后呢？
<bokuno> sulit: 然后就比较满足了 吃完饭觉得还得再吃点小吃什么的才行
<sulit> bokuno: 你体重多少？
<sulit> bokuno: 没事，悄悄告诉我
<bokuno> sulit: 我属于偏瘦的类型 只是嘴巴好吃一点
<sulit> bokuno: 这样阿
<sulit> bokuno: 我也是，不过没那么能吃
<bokuno> sulit: 近来天气冷了 新陈代谢加快了 食欲可能多了那么一小点吧
<sulit> bokuno: 我的世界观被你改变了
<sulit> bokuno: 夏天新陈代谢更快吧
<bokuno> sulit: 夏天 还好吧  冷天体内外温差大，热量损失大 体内能量供应需求也大
<sulit> bokuno: 你吃的面？
<bokuno> sulit: 米饭 没什么好吃的东西
<sulit> bokuno: 我还以为你吃的面呢？
<sulit> bokuno: 我喜欢吃面
<bokuno> sulit: 面 这边能好好吃的 也就拉面 手工面（配肉丝什么的
<jiero> bokuno: 。。。
<jiero> bokuno:  其实不论是哪里都是如此啊
<jiero> bokuno: 你要真的好吃的，必须新发明创造。遗憾中国不是这种土壤。中国食物研发速率不到美国10%吧。
<jiero> 美国直接快餐食品迭代研发。。。
<bokuno> jiero: 可能跟民族传统之类有关吧 还有“懒”也是种因素吧 能吃就行
<bokuno> jiero: 不过有的东西退化了 我在这里吃过两次热干面，第一次不放芝麻酱 第二次的也难吃 和小时候的味道相差太远了
<jiero> bokuno: ...原料早就退化了。全世界都是啊。
<jiero> bokuno: 为了应对人口。
<jiero> bokuno:  所以不论什么产品。现在都有比以前质量更差的畅销货了。
<bokuno> jiero: 还有普通的米饭和菜，外面的自助餐都感觉吃得没劲，饭都没蒸好
<jiero> bokuno:  以雇员为班底的模式中国太盛行了~
<gebjgd> bokuno: 自己做饭
<bokuno> gebjgd: 目前没那个条件
<gebjgd> bokuno: 自己做饭的条件都没有？
<gebjgd> bokuno: 太艰苦了
 * gebjgd 去上英语课
<onlylove_> 我下班又忘了下客户端……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 4k屏幕进安装黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464099 制作了14.04.1的安装u盘，启动的时候选择install ubuntu或者try ubuntu就黑屏，怀疑是intel核显的问题，何解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ulinlong — 2014-09-17 20:24
<onlylove> 瓦擦，那客户端真顽强
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神帮我分析这个日志，我不知道是否给人攻击了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464100 我在/var/log下，cat secure，我看到感觉有人在破解我密码啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 canksfh — 2014-09-17 21:19
<jusss> win下的gnu-tls太差了不停的断线
<bokuno> 终端浏览器links显示中文时有时两个中文叠在一起了，不知道是links本身的原因 还是没设置好 或者是konsole没设置好？有没有中文支持给力的？
<MeaCu1pa> C++ 他爹来中国了...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: dmr的好基友？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 和dmr没关系吧
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: dmr的基友是Kerrigan
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: awk的k
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我理解错了 ，我还以为是kernighan
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 不知道scheme之父会不会来次中国
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: Kerrigan估计没那么大名气
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 现在才知道和dmr一起走的不光有乔布斯，还有John McCarthy
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: en
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 感觉McCarthy没他俩出名呀，虽然是lisp之父，那时提lisp根本就没概念，现在才知道这门语言是多么的牛x
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 我去看看Bjorne长啥样
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 那时候限于硬件，但是后来发现矢量计算硬件可以那么简单
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 几根木棍用绳子打几个节，就能做矢量运算了...
<MeaCu1pa> 算了估计人太多，不看热闹了...就一秃老头...
 * MeaCu1pa 从来不敢说自己用过C++, 太高大上了
<jusss> 我就从来没看过一点cpp的教程，现在还不知道>>到底是啥
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我感觉现在py真牛
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 各种模块，连c都没有的，py都有，popen2这种，
<jusss> 连pdcurse 也有
<jusss> 还有用py实现cl解释器的
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: perl是非程序员计算机从业者用的最多的语言，py是非程序员用的最多的语言
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 计算机从业者平均水平要比普通非程序员低点
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 所以py就牛逼了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 那ruby呢
<jusss> 29
<newborn1> 红宝石诶
 * gebjgd 下班回家
 * lincan hello everynoe
<lincan> kk
<lincan> ii
<lincan> @kk
<lincan> @^k^
<hoxily> lincan: 晚上好
<knownbad> Morning.
<alvin_rxg> and?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-18
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 免费试用云主机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464105 中国移动云主机可免费试用30天地址 http://ecloud.10086.cn/solutionandprodu ... ductdetail 阿里云1G云主机免费申请6个月 http://free.aliyun.com/?spm=0.0.0.0.lzaJTO&tracelog=dh 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-09-18 3:11
<jiero> imtxc: 淘宝上 699 买到4GB的国行 Kindle Paperwhite 2 。到底是怎么回事呢。竟然算历史最低价了？
 * jiero 昨天被换了发型，感觉像小混混
<lincan> hoxily: /me 好啊
 * lincan hoxily 早上好了。
<slucx> eexp: 你们除了AVR，其他单片机也在linux下开发？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rSeIagcnAAFBOfakzL8AALrSQG_qJEAAUFR963.jpg 他们请不起模特所以叫我来客串一把,性感不?
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  09:14
<slucx> test
<^k^> slucx:点点点.  09:17
<slucx> kk 那么智能
<slucx> slucx test
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> 难道我属于无性恋者！
<slucx> jiero: 哈哈
<slucx> eexp: 推荐一个avr的板子吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso在哪里可以下载 谢谢了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464107 弄了本Linux入门很简单 也就是笨兔兔的书 书中以这个版本为例 找了下 好像都没有下载的 都是服务器版本 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 MY兜兜 — 2014-09-18 9:35
<eexp> slucx: 其他的，没编译器呢。
<eexp> 其实很多都在用改版的gcc，就是不能提供标准gcc的库。
<slucx> eexp: 那你们只在linux下开发avr了…
<eexp> 那只是我。avr在工作中，只占很小的部分。
<slucx> arduino uno/due 推荐不？都可以在linux下搞吧…
<slucx> eexp: 玩单片机开得切换系统，比较麻烦，能在linux下搞比较好
<slucx> 擦，睡觉中
<imtxc> yunfan_: 你的邮箱多少来着
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • STREETS OF RAGE REMAKE V5.0 怒之铁拳重制版V5.0a百度网盘deb包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464108 百度网盘上传中…… 需要sdl库支持，请自行安装。 64位系统可能需要以下包支持，请自行测试： Code: lib32-alsa-lib lib32-libpng12 lib32-sdl_mixer lib32-smpeg lib32-zlib 西班牙玩家对经
<onlylove> 你女朋友，你亲妈，你亲爹，你养父，你养母，你亲姥姥，你养姥爷，你二大爷，你亲妹（丑），你表妹（童颜巨乳），你名义堂姐（童颜巨乳），你前任（怀着你骨肉），你前任的现任（救过你的命），你刚领养的孤儿（智障），你的猫（会煮饭），你的狗（会挣钱），全都一起掉海里了，都不会游泳。你先救谁？
<onlylove> 终于看到女朋友和妈都掉水里救谁的加强版了
<blambinl_> ...
<onlylove> blambinl_: 来，少年，选一个吧
<blambinl_> 我也不會游泳，聽天油命吧-_-||
<jiero> imtxc:  帅人。出了你的 D7000，入这个吧 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00FW78710?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&t=mgpyhxigua-23&tag=mgpyhxigua-23
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ DJI 大疆-DJI 大疆 Phantom 2 Vision 四轴飞行器 航拍相机-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<jiero> imtxc:  帅人出了你的D7000，入这个吧 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00FW78710?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&t=mgpyhxigua-23&tag=mgpyhxigua-23
 * jiero 现在自认是无性恋者了。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<blambinl_> 233
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<slucx> 谁有arduino，玩腻的，送我吧
 * jiero 拜 萌萌哒
 * jiero 拜破马儿
 * cherrot 民那桑 坑你去挖~
<jiero> cherrot:  帅人出了你的D7000，入这个吧 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00FW78710?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&t=mgpyhxigua-23&tag=mgpyhxigua-23
<jiero> cherrot:  虽然没有特价了，但也只是 5000 -实际支付4880入手吧。http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00FW78710
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ DJI 大疆-DJI 大疆 Phantom 2 Vision 四轴飞行器 航拍相机-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<jusss> onlylove: 我的卡到了，中午去取
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。我抢到了。4500，要不？要我就支付发给你了？
<cherrot> jiero: 我入了 D610
<jiero> onlylove: 我的卡到了，但是没有礼品优惠了，坑啊。是按照申请人算的。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 在烧上面越走越远。
<cherrot> jiero: 日本原单 比国内便宜好多
<jiero> cherrot: 也是7500RMB+
<jiero> cherrot: 对吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 闹！萌萌哒会缺钱？
 * jiero 这种什么相机都没有的人，无法直视
<cherrot> jiero: 8000多
<jiero> onlylove: 缺钱的就是我。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你个二代，更不缺
<cherrot> jiero: 你要如我的D7000咩
 * jiero 3个月的工资入手。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 要不起
 * cherrot 出二手D7000 套机 
<jiero> cherrot: 你还是卖了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 狠杀jiero一刀
<jiero> onlylove: 我没钱。就是没钱。
<onlylove> cherrot: 带啥头？套机头？虽然你说套机……
<yunfan_> imtxc: 要我邮箱做啥？
<jiero> onlylove cherrot 我决定要了那飞行器。到潍坊大不了30天内退货啊
<jiero> onlylove: 你有钱啊。
<jiero> yunfan_: 出给你？ http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00FW78710
<yunfan_> 送我都不要
<cherrot> jiero: 这才是真土豪
<cherrot> onlylove: 腾龙18-200 。。
<onlylove> yunfan_: jiero个二代，都买4K+的四轴，和我哭穷
<sou_> 这个价了怎么也得GPS导航的才行
<cherrot> jiero: 而且这个不能编程  就是个玩具
<onlylove> cherrot: 我就问问……其实相机虽然想买，但是不如新电脑的优先级高
<jiero> cherrot onlylove  给老人买着玩一下啊。
<jiero> 又不是给我的。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 因为我经常买些吃灰的东西，所以我估计这相机也是
<jiero> onlylove:  。吃灰的东西送给我啊
<onlylove> jiero: 都找不到了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  航空拍摄啊啊啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以他是自找的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我要不要和 jiero说，那个四轴的钱，可以啪啪啪好多次
<jiero> onlylove: 我今天刚看到一个新闻觉得挺合拍的，我大概就是 无性恋者。。
<jiero> onlylove: 什么啪啪啪之类的。好像我一直不在意。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你主观上认为你不在意
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。所以还要客观意识马？
<onlylove> jiero: 这世上有种东西叫潜意识
<jiero> onlylove: 潜意识上不需要。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我说过了，即使我追到四川我也没什么性冲动。
<imtxc> onlylove: 12306 的退票手续费真黑
<imtxc> yunfan_: 给你fw一封邮件
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不用12306就不要手续费了？
<jiero> imtxc: baidu有人告诉你最佳的退票方式省钱
<jiero> yunfan_: 你丫有没有？
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才眼花了，买了张今天下午的票。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 退一下要20%， 结果我的100多没有了。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 自作孽
<jiero> imtxc: 我昨天刚收到了 paperwhite2  亚马逊今天出新品哈哈哈
<slucx> jiero: 退货
<jiero> slucx: 不退了。麻烦，是淘宝买的。
<jiero> 而且这个也算是新版吧。4GB的，应该是8月才买到的转手给我没开封过
<slucx> 官网499这个是touch吧？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04安装完成后桌面无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464110 我是在win8系统下使用virtualbox虚拟机安装的ubuntu14.04, 同样的virtualbox和ubuntu镜像文件别人安装都没问题。 显卡是集显Intel HD4200. 安装结束后第一次启动，会提示如下错误： internal——err.png 点击co
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 没有什么省钱额方式
<cherrot> jiero: 这种航拍相机还是得买国外的 提供开发接口
<jiero> cherrot:  给老人用用就行了。。。你的相机你也用开发接口么。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 家里买小微单就行了  单反太复杂
<jiero> cherrot:  嗯嗯，鼓励卖掉那个相机。
<onlylove> cherrot: 说的好像微单不复杂似的
<onlylove> cherrot: 微单再简单，和卡片比下？
<imtxc_unhappy> 赞卡片
<cherrot> onlylove: 就当卡片拍啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 卡片手动功能太少不开心
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 没光圈调节，没快门速度
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 谁说？
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 全自动的好么
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我的卡片还是双拨轮呢
<cherrot> onlylove: 卡片也有啊 佳能的A系列
<cherrot> onlylove: 好多年前就有了
<onlylove> cherrot: 买A不如买单反
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教Lubuntu安装搜狗输入法解决黑框的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464111 我用的是LUBUNTU 14.04 32bits，deb自动安装了搜狗及需要的文件 但是每次打字都有黑块很是郁闷 网上找到教程，但是大部分都是ubuntu的，我测试了几个，貌似对我来说不能搞定。。。。我是新
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我都没调过光圈
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现个怪事，从我初一开始貌似，每年的10月1，收玉米时，地方电视台总要放倩女幽魂的电视剧
<jusss> onlylove: 一直持续到高二貌似
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚在床上躺着突然听到楼上竟然也在放那个电视剧的结尾曲貌似，
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算这个10月1回家再看遍，
 * imtxc_unhappy 心疼啊
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 心痛？
 * imtxc_unhappy 咋就脑残买错日期了呢
<imtxc_unhappy> 十一回家的成本一下子高了100
<jusss> imtxc_unhappy: 手太快了
<imtxc_unhappy> 为了弥补这100
<imtxc_unhappy> 我决定，在家多休息一天～～
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 羡慕
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:   。。。我发现我在深圳混混的日子比在成都多了。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: ………………
<imtxc_unhappy> 惨得说不成
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  不能说话了？
<imtxc_unhappy> 苦啊
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy 哭一个看看
<jusss> onlylove: 想回家了
<yunfan_> imtxc_unhappy: 发私聊给你
<jusss> jiero: 你一直在外面都不回家吗？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • win7下VMware安装Ubuntu14.04如何访问本地磁盘内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464112 想在Ubuntu下访问本地的磁盘内容，使用vmtools共享后无法实现，现在想通过sshfs远程挂载的方法实现，但不知道该如何去弄，还请各位大神帮忙支招。 比如像访问本地的E盘，应该如
<^k^>  ─> 何来执行指令实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyoky82 — 2014-09-18 11:51
<jiero> jusss:  我。不知道啊
<jusss> jiero: 你家现在国外？
<jiero> jusss:  没有
<jusss> jiero: 那就回家呗
<onlylove> jusss: 想回就回呗
<onlylove> jusss: 反正快十一了不是
<yunfan_> imtxc_unhappy: 怎么还没发 胡哟哥呢
<onlylove> jusss: 至于那些吵吵取消十一长假的，我只能呵呵下，到时候，一年就春节能回家一次？
<jusss> onlylove: 我就想回，在这呆了一个38天了，还是啥也不会。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要会财务软件，首先要有会计概念
<onlylove> jusss: 所以我原来上班的很多人都考过会计
<yunfan_> onlylove: 提倡带薪休假
<onlylove> yunfan_: 几天？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 其实不是针对大城市的 比如我爸妈他们是没有年假的
<jusss> onlylove: 前段时间看了总账和应收应付看的都睡着了，今天在看固定资产
<onlylove> yunfan_: 所谓带薪假就是个噱头
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我在家的时候，一年上班300多天，基本一月休息一天
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这TM还是现在，要是十一再取消，我就更呵呵了，一年12个月，每月一天，加春节7天
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan_: 发了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 一年上班365-19=346天
<yunfan_> imtxc_unhappy: 我不在帝都 你给我转发这个没用啊 总不能坐飞机来参加活动啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你工资高呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我在家的时候一月1440
<yunfan_> 我刚快递给我弄丢个行程单 害我一张机票不能报销
<onlylove> jusss: 所有的加起来
<onlylove> jusss: 连着保险，值班费用啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 我第一个月工资就829.79
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan_: 反正以后这邮件就自动fw给你了
<onlylove> jusss: 我第一个月600
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那是你呗 至少大城市正规公司确实有带薪年假
<onlylove> jusss: 要比不
<yunfan_> imtxc_unhappy: 为何自动？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 所以再提倡那也是大城市的事情，小地方该咋样咋样
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan_: 又不是发给我的
<onlylove> jusss: 我还不想做现在这活呢，有啥办法
<jusss> onlylove: 我是不会
<onlylove> jusss: 说的好像我会似的
<jusss> onlylove: 要是我会，我就做了，不喜欢也做，关键是不会
<jusss> onlylove: 取卡去了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 现在的意思就是推广到小城市 以前搞黄金周其实就是国家在照顾这些人
<yunfan_> imtxc_unhappy: 尼玛下次说清楚 又害我多了个垃圾邮件source
<jiero> onlylove: 我第一天$50。
<imtxc_unhappy> ...
<^k^> ??
<onlylove> jiero: 所以一个月1500刀，约合9000软
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你看，jiero土豪气质暴露无遗
<jiero> onlylove: 才不是。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> hamo那啥破nick,都补不上
<imtxc_unhappy> hamo 不是不在线么
<slucx> lol
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • ubuntu kylin 的全局菜单栏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464113 ubuntu kylin 的全局菜单栏问题，打开一个窗口，菜单栏就在最上面，百度了下是全局的问题，这个没有标准版那样的菜单项，如何设置 取消 全局菜单栏呢？只让每个窗口的菜单栏在自己的窗口中显示。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 satan_9 — 2014-09-18 12:45
<onlylove> 初中一同学英语巨烂，一次英语考试他被老师爆打一顿。原因是这样的，作文要求是讲述小明被车撞后送去医院，他正文写到：xiaoming walk lushang bei car zhuang .120 wuwa wuwa come。英语老师拿起书就狂拍他的头，我让你wuwa wuwa！
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你不是本来就是qq的么
<adam8157> eexp: 渣ee
<onlylove> 擦，刚想问hamo 怎么adam没来
<adam8157> onlylove: 多忙的每天
<onlylove> 围观adam曹操
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41170
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚马逊发布新款Kindle阅读器和平板
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41173
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 富士康iPhone 6产量赶不上需求
<slucx> 为毛现在kindle买那么便宜了
<jiero> slucx: 本来就那么便宜啊。
<slucx> jiero: 现在都卖499了
<jiero> slucx:  $69 的啊
<adam8157> slucx: 是kindle, 不是kindle paperwhite和新的kindle Voyage
<jiero> slucx: 因为亚马逊发现中国人也会买书的。
<slucx> adam8157: 我刚买k5没多久
<slucx> 这货就出来了
<adam8157> slucx: 我kindle touch呢, 好多朋友还kindle keyboard呢
<jiero> adam8157  我昨天 买到 kpw2 4GB版本了
<adam8157> slucx: 一样用
<adam8157> jiero: 壕
<jiero> adam8157: 我的 kkw留在四川了。
<adam8157> jiero: 给哪个妹子了
<jiero> adam8157: 700元RMB，就你一天工资不到
<jiero> adam8157: 早给了她
<jiero> adam8157: 不过看她不用才不爽
<O0XX> felixonmars: ping
<O0XX> felixonmars: 求住
<O0XX> felixonmars: 求助
<adam8157> O0XX: 他都不用了
<O0XX> adam8157: 啥？
 * slucx 表示 adam8157 一天工资顶我一个月的
<adam8157> O0XX: felixonmars 自己都不用了
<O0XX> adam8157: 不用啥？
<adam8157> O0XX: fcitx
<O0XX> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> O0XX: 他不用sogou了, 前几天我问的, fcitx可能还在用
<jiero> adam8157: 你用啥？
<adam8157> jiero: fcitx
<O0XX> adam8157: 我就想问他搜狗
<O0XX> adam8157: arch上起不来
<jiero> adam8157:  输入方式？
<adam8157> O0XX: fcitx-qimpanel
<adam8157> jiero: fcitx-pinyin
<adam8157> O0XX: sogou-qimpanel
<slucx> 用小小的路过
<O0XX> adam8157: 就这货，起不来
<adam8157> O0XX: 嗯 我前几天还质问ypwong来着
<O0XX> adam8157: 你也起不来了？
<adam8157> O0XX: 安心fcitx-pinyin吧, sogou不稳定啊 cc FJKong !!!!
<adam8157> O0XX: 嗯, 可能是我fcitx版本过高, 4.2.8.3
<FJKong> adam8157: 肿么个情况?
<O0XX> adam8157: 我用sunpinyin
<adam8157> O0XX: 小DD在debian上就用得好好的
<O0XX> FJKong: sogou-qimpanel起不来啊
<O0XX> FJKong: arch
<adam8157> FJKong: 窝的sogoupinyin候选框是空白的, 曾经是乱码, 然后一直都是空白的
<jiero> adam8157: 不是吧。fcitx pinyin好用马？
<adam8157> FJKong: 能不能不要显式的运行qimpanel啊亲?
 * jiero 好久好久没用过sogou了。搜狗诞生多少年了？
<FJKong> O0XX arch未测试过啊
<O0XX> FJKong: adam8157 大大的也起不来啊
<adam8157> FJKong: 我是debian sid =,=
<FJKong> 一个一个来
<FJKong> O0XX: 有啥提示?
<adam8157> FJKong: 改天来办公室打到他服
<O0XX> FJKong: 没任何错误，strace跟发现fork child后直接child就退出了
<O0XX> FJKong: 甚至不报错
<O0XX> FJKong: 我试了加 -D，但是也没报错
<FJKong> O0XX: arch党难道都跑不了?
<O0XX> FJKong: 不知道，反正我这里不行
<FJKong> O0XX: 到搜狗论坛开个bug
<O0XX> FJKong: 好哒
<FJKong> O0XX: http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=115&page=2
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux版综合讨论区 - 第2页 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛Linux版综合讨论区 - 第2页 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛
<O0XX> FJKong: 额，还要注册...等等弄完手头的活再去开
<FJKong> O0XX: k
<FJKong> adam8157: your turn 大哥
<adam8157> FJKong: 我放弃了
<FJKong> adam8157: 太好了
<FJKong> adam8157: 我试试debian去
<adam8157> FJKong: debian sid
<onlylove> FJKong: 我还以为你想adam和广大用户放弃，就不用管了……
<FJKong> onlylove: 那不得让人打到死..
<O0XX> FJKong: 我估计我这个问题也是fcitx太新了
<O0XX> FJKong: 4.2.8.5-1
<onlylove> FJKong: 怕毛，看麻花
<FJKong> O0XX: 你fcitx得用包里的
<adam8157> imtxc_unhappy: iMadper 招商大批银联单币升级IC了, 62开头独享的优惠北京还是很多的
<FJKong> O0XX: 不过貌似就算fcitx版本不一样 也不会导致qimpanel退出
<onlylove> adam8157: 我还是觉得有visa或者master保险……jcb也好
<adam8157> onlylove: 我有visa单标啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 毕竟不知道哪天想去买点啥，人不支持unionpay就麻烦了
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过国内没问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 你看jusss为了买个vps到处找visa，不过貌似他现在有visa了
<adam8157> onlylove: 操场no.2
<adam8157> onlylove: 你今天召唤技能太猛了
<adam8157> onlylove: 曹操no.2
<onlylove> jusss: 擦！卡领回来了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 比我现在的ae金卡有更多优惠?
<imtxc_unhappy> adam8157: 我有好几张62卡呢
<onlylove> jusss: 刚说你去拿卡去了，你接着回来了
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: ae 金卡还不注销？
<jusss> onlylove: 刚到手
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 为啥啊?
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: ae 金卡连邀请人的羊毛都没有！
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊, 已经遇见几家62特殊折扣的馆子了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 62头是银联的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我知道
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 哦.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<iMadper> adam8157: 招行有啥白金卡我能申请的嘛? 免年费的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我有好几张银联单币卡
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 没有
<onlylove> adam8157: 听说过周五交通的优惠，没听说62头啊，不过倒是有个62美亚的专门页面
<jusss> onlylove: 交行y-power卡，人民币5000，美元780
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 没有免年费的白金
<O0XX> iMadper: 你最近推commit没有收到ci失败的邮件？
<jusss> onlylove: 45开头
<iMadper> O0XX: 没.
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: .
<onlylove> jusss: visa是4头
<O0XX> iMadper: 你收到过没？
<onlylove> jusss: 习惯说银联是62，其实是6
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 建行在呷哺就满 58-20来的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 还有在万宁也是
<O0XX> iMadper: https://travis-ci.org/hamo/fwall
<^k^> ⇪ t: Travis CI - Free Hosted Continuous Integration Platform for the Open Source Community
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不喜欢建行卡……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不过建行网银不错
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 建行白金是我的第一章白色的白金卡
<jiero> 军方对非致命性武器感兴趣是因为杀死一个人只会让对方损失一个战斗力，但如果一个人受伤或致盲，那么将需要多个人照顾伤者，会使得对方损失多个战斗力。
<jiero> 真变态的商业思维。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 而且建行的账单邮寄很准时
<onlylove> jiero: 这不是商业思维
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 白金卡有什么特点？
<jusss> onlylove: 账单日是7号，后退25天，还款日是？没32号呀
<jiero> onlylove: 这是啊
<jiero> onlylove: 交换思维就是商业思维
<jiero> 对比 交换
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 建行的排队时间太长
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我在账单日第三天就能收到建行邮寄的账单，不过比较诡异的是建行不知道什么原因，账单有多少页就用多少封信邮寄
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 一封信只装一页纸
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不知道，我的是短信发的……我觉得信封太麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 用纸质账单的壕
<onlylove> jusss: 有账单日，没还款日？
<onlylove> jusss: 不应该啊，我都印了啊
<jusss> onlylove: 没写还款日，就写了账单日和25天后
<onlylove> jusss: 那就加25天呗
<onlylove> jusss: 顺序推
<jusss> onlylove: 7+25
<onlylove> jusss: 但是貌似出账单的日子是固定的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 恩，我都用纸质的
<onlylove> jusss: 你傻
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是25+25呢
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不一样
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我怕换地方，还要重新改账单地址
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 还款日不同的行不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 不是每月都有31号呀
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 这边给他讲7+25的问题
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 他是7号账单
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 账单日最多设置到27号
<onlylove> jusss: 所以顺序推啊
<jusss> onlylove: 所以是下个月1号，还是2号？
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 有的银行还款日也是固定的 cc onlylove
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 你的账单上会写明
<onlylove> jusss: 顺序推啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠，这个ci系统居然不会自动给你发邮件...
<onlylove> jusss: 有31就1没有就2呗
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... ...
<FJKong> adam8157: sid 有镜像么?
<jusss> imtxc_unhappy: onlylove ,哦
<O0XX> iMadper: 结果丫的都发我这里了
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞美老司机. 你弄个自动转发吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 我每天收一大堆
<adam8157> FJKong: 没有啊, 其实你就试试升级fcitx到最新就行了
<felixonmars> adam8157, O0XX: 嗯, 我没用搜狗了, 还在用 fcitx-sunpinyin
<FJKong> adam8157: 升级到最新就跪了?
<imtxc_unhappy> 能免年费的白金就那么几张，现在都有了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 启动 Login 服务失败，什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464115 新装的 sid 基本系统。显然我还是登录了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-09-18 13:38
<O0XX> felixonmars: 我也用sunpinyin了
<O0XX> felixonmars: sogou起不来
<adam8157> FJKong: 我猜是这样
<onlylove> FJKong: sid有吧我记得就stable有netinstall，其他的都是标准CD
<onlylove> FJKong: 很早之前的business貌似可以选择源的
<FJKong> happyaron: 这不是debian大户么
<O0XX> happyaron: 小dd
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 白金有啥好处……
<jusss> onlylove: 邮寄的账单改成短信需要去柜台不
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我没改我默认的
<onlylove> jusss: 没人通知我拿信件
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 就是有的卡片白金的比金的好看点儿
<onlylove> jusss: 招行可能默认电子的 cc imtxc_unhappy
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 不知道交行是不是
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 其实我觉得吧……你看nyfair的那个JCB，就是普卡比金卡好看
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 对啊，所以我说”有的“
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 上海银行那个彩贝卡，金卡就比白金好看太多
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我最初觉得招行的和普卡好看，现在觉得手上的金卡也凑合吧……反正就那么回事
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我现在每天中午买饭都是刷卡…………
<jusss> onlylove: 交行的visa卡取消了verified by visa,不知道网银是不是默认开通的
<FJKong> adam8157: 官网只有stable和testing?
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 美团外卖，支付宝用信用卡付款还能减3元
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 每天发单子，我看那个到底也不知道是6还是9
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 6 + 3
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 在线支付就有 3
<jusss> onlylove: 卡上竟然还印着hsbc...
<jusss> 我要真有张hsbc卡就好了
<O0XX> FJKong: 装testing然后改源升上去就可以了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 所以我现在每天中午的番茄鸡蛋盖饭只需要 3 元钱，还给我一瓶加多宝
<O0XX> jusss: 交通银行？
<FJKong> O0XX: k
<onlylove> jusss: 交通的VISA就是汇丰的
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯
<O0XX> jusss: 交通银行的信用卡系统是和汇丰合作的
<onlylove> OOXX 其实吧……你看到HSBC就应该知道是交行了
 * onlylove 没见其他卡卡面上有俩银行的
<O0XX> onlylove: 很多，华夏银行的有德意志银行的logo
<O0XX> onlylove: 还有一个，具体我忘了
 * O0XX 请叫我老死机
<onlylove> 死机你好
 * onlylove 拜 imtxc_unhappy OOXX卡神
 * onlylove 拜 adam8157芯片执着狂
<O0XX> onlylove: 是老死机
<adam8157> happyaron: 小DD可在?
<onlylove> OOXX 死机同学，你可以去reboot了，下次死机请立刻reboot
<daraircus> adb reboot recovery
<O0XX> onlylove: 你不知道， adam8157 大侠的钱太多了，不用芯片他怕不安全
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直没有钱包，是不是该买个钱包了，
<jusss> 我也是有卡的人啦，哇咔咔咔
<jiero> jusss: 对啊
<jiero> jusss: 我没钱了。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  9分招牌惠只能一次，太坑了。
<imtxc_unhappy> 马蛋，招行邀请人的1000积分居然在“招行永久积分”账户里面
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 永久积分不更好么？
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 我的是AE卡
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: AE 卡用不了那个积分
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  再办一张卡就好了啊
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 要用那积分必须得有一张非运通卡
<imtxc_unhappy> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 再要一个 VISA卡就是。
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 好几张 visa 了
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 额外得到388积分。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 噢。
<Saigut> 有人用 tox 吗？
 * O0XX 表示 stumpwm 真心不错，想换的同学赶紧了
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 单标的 visa, master,ae 都有了
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: 你不是 hamo 吧
<imtxc_unhappy> 最近入了 stumpwm 邪教的据说是 hamo
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 不是啊，hamo是谁？
<imtxc_unhappy> 哦，hamo 是这个频道的肥皂大湿～ O0XX
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 大湿？有多湿？
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  好多信用卡。。。
<adam8157> ...............
<jiero> adam8157: 难道你有更多？
 * adam8157 brb
<jiero> adam8157: 告诉我，你通过 招商银行的计划，得到了几万分啊！
<FJKong> 招行银行积分有啥用? 除了换点东西
<jiero> Saigut:  要软件么
<jiero> Saigut:  更想要一个公共服务器
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，awesome可以弹出一个所有窗口的列表，然后让用户输入选择吗？
<slucx> imtxc_unhappy: stumpwm 是邪教啊？
<jusss> onlylove: 信用卡和身份证之类的放在一起没事吧？会消磁吗
<Saigut> jiero: 刚装了客户端，想聊天体验
<Saigut> jiero: 一下
<jusss> 看到stumpwm使我想起了twm
<adam8157> slucx: 布吉岛
<jusss> adam8157: 卡和卡放在一起会消磁吗
 * adam8157 忙
<onlylove> jusss: 我说……你还是把卡扔了吧，
 * iMadper 表示 stumpwm 真心不错，想换的同学赶紧了
<wangli> iMadper, http://www.kankanews.com/ICkengine/archives/177717.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SUSE Linux再次易主，母公司被上市公司收购 - 看引擎 KENGINE | 看看新闻网 IT资讯
<onlylove> jusss: 你去果壳的谣言粉碎机找下
<iMadper> wan
<iMadper> wangli: 看过了
<onlylove> wangli: 旧闻
<wangli> iMadper, o
<iMadper> wangli: 全体涨工资50%
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> wangli: 羡慕啊
<wangli> onlylove, 碉堡
<onlylove> jusss: 理论上，你只要不和磁铁放一起，就不会坏
<wangli> iMadper, 是哇
<onlylove> wangli: 昨天看的……
<onlylove> wangli:  你们也涨工资？ cc iMadper
<jusss> onlylove: 德国政府不是都把linux换成windows了吗，嫌服务费太高，这suse被收购咋还能涨工资
<wangli> onlylove, 取决于首席qiao
<iMadper> onlylove: 我们不涨...
<jusss> 按照微软收购诺基亚手机那样不是该砍人了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 那是一个市，其次，新上任的市长是反对派
<onlylove> jusss: 懂了？
<iMadper> jusss: 还有其他地方的人在不停地改成linux
<onlylove> jusss: 市长用着不舒服的东西，能让它活下去？
<iMadper> jusss: 市长在当普通公务员的时候就很不爽linux了.
<jusss> 原来是这样
<onlylove> jusss: 很多时候，是人的问题，而不是软件问题
<onlylove> qiao: 首席，你啥时候涨工资啊
<iMadper> qiao: 拜见首席.
<qiao> onlylove: iMadper  拜见两位壕。
<iMadper> qiao: 贵组monson走了之后, 要不要返聘我回贵组啊
<qiao> iMadper: 可以啊，你直接打 ccui 电话么。。
<onlylove> qiao: 聘吧 人等着跟你混涨工资呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 有个问题，你回去以后就不像现在这么清闲了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是, 但是可能能涨level...
<iMadper> qiao: 算了, 我等你们主动呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 最近几天修pxe, 也挺忙的.
<qiao> iMadper: 你不投你的简历，他们怎么主动。
<iMadper> qiao: 他们不说给不给senior, 让我怎么投简历?
<qiao> iMadper: senior 他们估计给不了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不给senior让我怎么回去...
<qiao> iMadper: 你都知道他们给不了 senior 还扯个蛋。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是lab admin么，修毛pxe
<iMadper> qiao: 我不知道他们给不了啊...
<qiao> iMadper: 帽帽这p公司。。显然给不了你么。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 分工不是那么明确..
<imtxc_unhappy> wangli: 不会的
<iMadper> qiao: 哎, 我跟你比差远了, 你都高级首席了, 我连个高级工程师都要不来...
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 你们涨工资了？ cc wangli qiao ?
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 我们没有, 我是说suse
<imtxc_unhappy> qiao: 你的 level 又涨了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 就跟你当qa的时候也去测性能之类的嘛~
<qiao> imtxc_unhappy: 毛，，那有这么快。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不一样的……我是transfer过去的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<qiao> imtxc_unhappy: 老板能天天给我涨的话，那还不的happy死。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我们分工不是很明确的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 开始类似BBS斑竹的位置，后来……他们发现闲着一个人，就给弄过去了
<iMadper> onlylove: 版主..
<onlylove> iMadper: 再后来……再后来他们发现我实在太多余了
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: hd.gg重开了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 登录 - 中国高清交流论坛 - Powered by Discuz! (@ hd.gg)
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后我就回来了
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 别人开的.
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 回来以后又transfer好几回
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后现在在做web测试
<iMadper> onlylove: 来敝公司吧.
<onlylove> iMadper: 给啥？说起来我Raycom的饭卡还没销
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我想问的是，做啥……
<iMadper> onlylove: 应届生8k, 给你1w应该不难吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 上次给你看的那个页面
<onlylove> iMadper: 擦，应届生8K！
<onlylove> iMadper: 这是啥物价！
<iMadper> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在还没8K呢！
<iMadper> onlylove: 来面一下?
<iMadper> onlylove: 面一下又不会怀孕.
<iMadper> onlylove: 面不来吃亏, 也面不来上当
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不说这句还好……
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我在推销, 咱快有生意了
<qiao> iMadper: 赞一个。。
<onlylove> qiao: 他前几天还忙活要跳
<onlylove> qiao: 今天这咋回事
<iMadper> onlylove: 乃来不来?
<qiao> onlylove: 跳是为了让老板给涨工资的。。
<qiao> onl
<iMadper> onlylove: 卖人是自己给自己涨工资
<onlylove> iMadper: 过年吧，过了年还不一定回来不
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这种拖延症...
<onlylove> qiao: 总之一个目的，涨工资？
<qiao> onlylove: 涨了就再待一会。。
<qiao> onlylove: 目前是。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是拖延，现在这边忙，我跑了不合适
<iMadper> onlylove: 错!
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且我讨厌入职体检
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有入职体检啊
<qiao> onlylove: 哪有入职体检。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，我在帝都上班三家，都要
<iMadper> onlylove: 别闹了, 根本没有....
<iMadper> onlylove: rh没有
<iMadper> onlylove: 倒是有每年提供的免费体检, 自愿的, 算是福利
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的employer有责任提供给employee合理的薪酬让他们安心工作, 显然你的老板没有提供给你, 所以你离职是你老板的错, 不是你的问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让我再拖延下吧，家里一直让我回去，还有，马上要冬天了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我受不了静电
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟冬天有冇关系...
<iMadper> onlylove: ....
<iMadper> qiao: 完了, 生意黄了
<qiao> onlylove: 话说我的7月就发给我了，让我去预约体检。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 每次看到那个“拉”我就犹豫 cc imtxc_unhappy qiao
<onlylove> iMadper: 真的很不爽
<onlylove> iMadper: 超级疼的
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 没感觉啊
<qiao> onlylove: 疼 ？
<onlylove> qiao: 静电打手指头的感觉
<onlylove> qiao: 你可以拿火机里面那个试试
<onlylove> qiao: 记得买个新的，旧的没电了
<qiao> onlylove: 额。。小时候玩过。。
<onlylove> qiao: 我因为这个对建行没好感，我在GTC上班，然后那时候工资卡是建行的，然后……我……直到夏天才好过
<onlylove> qiao: 而且那家建行排队超级墨迹
<onlylove> qiao: 虽然建行网银我觉得是四大里面最好的
<qiao> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 信用卡不设置密码，没法在atm机上取现和网上付款吧？银联
<onlylove> 不过略怀念在GTC一起上班的那个前台
<onlylove> jusss: 银联好像必须有密码
<onlylove> jusss: 问卡神去 cc imtxc_unhappy XXOO 靠 adam跑了
<onlylove> jusss: 亚马逊好像就要卡号和有效期
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算以后用这个卡取现交房租了，每月房租400，取现手续费5块，24天利息是4.8，这个不算太亏吧
<wangli> imtxc_unhappy, 张工资的事情发生在新闻联播里
<wangli> iMadper, 来呀，投简历，然后首席qiao面试你
<iMadper> wangli: 现在首席负责面试了啊?  cc qiao
<iMadper> wangli: 你们没贴jd出来熬
<iMadper> wangli: 让我怎么面试
<iMadper> wangli: 让我怎么投简历
<qiao> iMadper: 现在是两个老板负责面试。。
<wangli> onlylove, 来呀，来面
<wangli> iMadper, 前天去吃芝麻鸡，然后就想起了你
<iMadper> wangli: 芝麻鸡!!!!!
 * iMadper 呜呜呜呜
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，么事别蛋疼的用信用卡取现
<iMadper> FJKong: happyaron: 孔叔叔, 小DD, fcitx突然cpu占用率到98% 是怎么回事
<slucx> eexp: 你们用DNW不用？
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 贵组的?  http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/quality-engineer-kernel-zstream-beijing-beijing-china-job-1-4735193
<^k^> ⇪ t: Quality Engineer - Kernel zstream job in Beijing, Beijing - at Red Hat
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<qiao> iMadper: 不过听说 网络组还是文件系统组有一个人要过来。
<iMadper> qiao: .
<qiao> iMadper: cui老板说已经申请了一个行的hc
<onlylove> 擦……又掉了
<qiao> iMadper: 还没有看到 job link， 昨天 1x1 时老板说的
<qiao> iMadper: 好像还是 QE
<iMadper> qiao: 哦
<FJKong> iMadper: 有人报过这个100%的bug
<iMadper> FJKong: 但是你们还没有重现?
<wangli> iMadper, 来面
<wangli> iMadper, 巨额工资等你拿
<iMadper> wangli: 哪个岗位啊?
<iMadper> wangli: 得说岗位, 我才能投啊
<wangli> iMadper, EFI
<FJKong> iMadper: 我觉的可能跟云拼音有关 搜狗底层的实现 我们也看不到代码
<wangli> im
<iMadper> FJKong: 哦.
<iMadper> FJKong: 小
<wangli> iMadper, 不用说岗位，来了就有活干
<FJKong> iMadper: 我自己用的话没复现出来这个
<iMadper> FJKong: 小DD去搜狗也看不到代码?
<iMadper> FJKong: 我这里时不时能重现, 但是不能稳定重现.
<FJKong> iMadper: 你把那个云拼音计算候选词去掉 再跑一段时间看看有没有
<iMadper> FJKong: 好.
<iMadper> FJKong: 我这里几天才能出现一次... 试一下还是挺难的
<FJKong> iMadper:额
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/associate-software-engineer-beijing-beijing-china-job-3-4559749  其实我想面这个岗位
<^k^> ⇪ t: Associate Software Engineer job in Beijing, Beijing - at Red Hat
<wangli> iMadper, 你考了RHCA没有
<iMadper> wangli: 我连rhce都不是啊
<iMadper> wangli: 只有 qiao 考了
<wangli> iMadper, 噢，这个不是说RHCSA吗
<imtxc_unhappy> 体检本来就是自愿的啊
<qiao> iMadper: OpenShift  想想开始还一直吐槽 来着。。
<wangli> iMadper, monson就是去做openshift据说
<iMadper> wangli: 啊? openstack吧
<wangli> iMadper, 反正是open什么的
<wangli> iMadper, 发现自己啥也不懂
<wangli> iMadper, 就只会ls几个命令
<iMadper> wangli: 我也是啊
<wangli> iMadper, 恩，你还会dd什么的
<slucx> lol 我也就会ls cd俩命令
<imtxc_unhappy> kindle 那个限量珍藏版为嘛辣么贵
 * imtxc_unhappy 就会 cp 命令
<slucx> imtxc_unhappy: 因为是限量版
<RainFlying> Redhat 的大神们呢
<RainFlying> hugepage 这些东西是 RH 系列的特有的？还是一堆发行版默认都搞了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是个associate的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就是 associate 啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在的level就是associate
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不想要个正式的？一直助理？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 都有的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 助理也是正式的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看，associate和不带A的不一样啊
<RainFlying> @iMadper 我启 TokuMX 的时候失败了，但是在别的发行版下好像没有因为 hugepage 失败过
<iMadper> onlylove: 是不一样啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不要不带A的么
<iMadper> onlylove: 想要, 但是不给啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我工作经验还不够升级呢
<iMadper> RainFlying: 那你就手动启用呗. hugetlb之类的特性都是内核早就带的了
<imtxc_unhappy> slucx: 300ppi, 听起来不错
<RainFlying> iMadper: 是以内 hugepage 启用了所以 TokuMX 不干了
<slucx> imtxc_unhappy: 对于看书来说是浮云
<iMadper> RainFlying: grub添加 transparent_hugepage=never
<iMadper> RainFlying: 直接传给内核.
<imtxc_unhappy> slucx: 也对
<jusss> onlylove: 这个信用卡还款，你们都是用借记卡网上还吗？
<RainFlying> iMadper: 就是不想关
<onlylove> jusss: 我楼下有ATM
<imtxc_unhappy> slucx: 不知道书的印刷有没有 300ppi
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 只要不是诡异的银行，就支付宝
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我不喜欢支付宝一直后台升级升级升级升级……
<slucx> imtxc_unhappy: 看了一下我的淘宝心里才平衡那么一点点，我k5是488买的，哈哈
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vi下看汇编代码语法不高亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464118 大家好，最近用vi看代码，发现看C语言代码效果很好，关键字，变量，注释都用不同的颜色分别了。但是看汇编代码（.S结尾的文件）的时候，没有语法高亮，看起来比较费劲，附件分别是c语言和汇编语言的
<^k^>  ─> 截图。请问大家有什吗方法解决吗？谢谢～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-09-18 15:23
<jusss> imtxc_unhappy: 我账单日7号，还款日应该是1号，那我9月1号取了400，那应该在10月1号前还清，在9月8号再取400，应该在11月1号前还，用第二次取的400还第一次取的400，这样是不是我手里一直都能有400？
<slucx> 我同事有5张信用卡，借一个还一个
<palomino|working> 我记得信用卡取现是从当日开始计息,没有免息期的 jusss
<palomino|working> 你得找人用pos机刷出来才行
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<jusss> palomino|working: 每天万分之五貌似
<palomino|working> 恩,年息18%哦
<jusss> palomino|working: 400块就是每天0.2元
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个还款如果用借记卡还，是登录到借记卡的界面还呢？还是登录信用卡界面选择借记卡还？没用过真不明白
<jusss> palomino|working: 还有你们都是用什么还
<palomino|working> 我一般是自动还
<palomino|working> 只要借记卡里有足够的钱就行了
<palomino|working> 实在来不及就去银行自动存款机上还
<hfu> ^k^ c可以高亮，说明你要有syntax file来指定汇编中的标识符和关键字，而且怎样来显示。。。
<lainme> jusss: 储蓄卡网上转账
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/856264.html #BuyBuyBuy
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-TR861 Mini】TP-LINK TL-TR861 Mini 21M微型3G路由器（中国联通） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:229.00
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38583600354&pos=bijia
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 包邮TP-LINK TL-TR861 Mini 3G随身WIFI 无线路由器联通直插SIM卡-淘宝网 价格:165.00 - 270.00
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 别跟我扯你的信用卡的问题了
<eexp> 手机连本本的ap，全局代理无效，为啥。
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 你丫取现是要手续费和利息的
<imtxc_unhappy> adam8157: 得有多少流量才敢用这东西？
<iMadper> adam8157: 一辈子用不了几次啊..
<adam8157> eexp: 渣ee
<eexp> 蛋蛋鸵，你知道？
<jusss> lainme: 储蓄卡网上转账有手续费吗？
<lainme> jusss: 我的没有
<slucx> eexp: 你咋不在手机上用代理？
<eexp> 那费劲。平时没需要代理。
<slucx> eexp: 你们用dnw不？
<eexp> 这是啥
<slucx> 往板子上download程序的
<slucx> 看来不用
<eexp> avrdude才用
<eexp> 记得谁熟悉网络去了。
<eexp> reverse模式，代理都有效。为啥ap模式不行
<eexp> reverse-tethering
<adam8157> eexp: 送我个这个吧 http://item.jd.com/856264.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-TR861 Mini】TP-LINK TL-TR861 Mini 21M微型3G路由器（中国联通） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:229.00
<eexp> 为啥你要3G的
<adam8157> eexp: 漫游的时候用啊
<eexp> 显得你有钱？你干嘛不用CMCC嘛。
<eexp> 上4G算了。土豪
<adam8157> eexp: 要上的啊, 但是别的地儿又没有TDD啊
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  印刷质量最差的也有300dpi。。。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  入门报纸也要求144彩图，300文字。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 多数精装书都是 600 dpi。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vi 打开 /usr/sbin/visudo 里面全部都乱码 这是什么问题，求解决方案啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464119 统计信息: 发表于 由 FoamValue — 2014-09-18 16:05
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 这样啊
<jiero> adam8157: 全球通？
<jiero> adam8157: 好有钱，买二手的啊
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  不高兴你hao
 * nyfair 好累啊
<jiero> nyfair:  出气王你好
<happyaron> iMadper: 全仰仗 FJKong 孔叔叔修啊
<nyfair> 一定系阿共仔滴陰謀啦
<jiero> nyfair: 身体不适？
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc_unhappy 拜见妹子壕妹子和妹子壕
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见当当壕
<nyfair> happyaron: jiero: adam8157: imtxc_unhappy: 拜牛牛
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<FJKong> happyaron: 你没问问宋大侠有没有可能是云拼音的问题?
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<happyaron> FJKong: 我问问
<nyfair> adam8157: 老司機
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见差点吓尿壕
<jiero> happyaron:  茸茸头。
<jiero> happyaron: 昨天我终于被整型了。
<happyaron> jiero: 具体啥意思，怪吓人的。
<jiero> 问都不问就给换发型了
<FJKong> happyaron: 作为一个debian大户怎么能看着adam桑的输入法用不了捏
<nyfair> happyaron: 正面上他
<happyaron> FJKong: 是啊是啊，等我呼叫宋大侠
<mapleray> ls
<mapleray> cat /home/test
<happyaron> nyfair: 啥意思。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 老司机不要语出惊人
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子，你啥时候给aron改口了
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦～
<mapleray> .\\
 * alvin_rxg 贵圈好乱
<happyaron> 升级iOS8完成
<FJKong> happyaron: 出来了?
<happyaron> FJKong: 已经OTA了
<iMadper> FJKong: 今天早上就升级完了, 现在用baidu拼音输入法很爽
<onlylove> iMadper: 26键还是9
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己选, 我用9
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得见过好多26键的
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 传送门马里奥 mari0 .love 1.6安装及百度网盘下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464120 先安装love引擎(支持Ubuntu 12.04–13.10)： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bartbes/love-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install love 然后点击下载到的.love文件执行即可。 mari0_1.6.love for love 0.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我喜欢9
<^k^>  ─> 9.1百度网盘下载 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQmZDdg mari0介绍： 超级玛丽和传送门的合体！ 《Mari0》的游戏界面基本上 …
<onlylove> iMadper: 26太小
<nyfair> 幹嘛不玩貓裏奧？
<FJKong> happyaron: 坑爹啊 我这为啥不弹
<iMadper> FJKong: 默认都不弹出, 要自己下载的. 还要空余5.6G空间
<FJKong> iMadper: 有百度输入法?
<iMadper> FJKong: ios8开放第三方输入法了啊. 搜狗也有.
<FJKong> iMadper: 我擦 我这一般最多就2G
<iMadper> FJKong: 我! 删了! 所有的! mp3!
<FJKong> iMadper: 哦 开放了啊
<iMadper> FJKong: .
<FJKong> iMadper: 果断删照片啊
<iMadper> FJKong: 我就差2g就够了... mp3就够了
<happyaron> FJKong: 自己check啊
<FJKong> 备份就2.5G
<happyaron> 我是删了一堆app又装回来的
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 发几张今年2014级七年级新生的课堂图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464121 学习登录系统和校园网的 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-09-18 16:36
<happyaron> 反正icloud同步配置，装回来就没事了
<FJKong> 微信...
<FJKong> 那玩儿大
<happyaron> FJKong: 一看就是聊多了，LOL
<FJKong> 是啊 各种妹子图
<iMadper> 是啊, 各种妹子给发裸照过来
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc_unhappy 看来又有个加入你们妹子壕阵营的了
<FJKong> iMadper: 是啊 穿衣服的谁要
<iMadper> FJKong: 乃都有孩子了..
<FJKong> 孩子不影响对妹子的热情
<FJKong> 衣服会增大分布电感和电容,会导致驻波增大.. 所以还是果着好
<Mayaer> ...
<onlylove> FJKong: 孔叔，这边有妹子……
<onlylove> FJKong: 还在上学的
<FJKong> onlylove: 萝莉啊 happyaron 的菜
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司機老司機
<happyaron> FJKong: 老司机怎么把我扯上的。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 瓦擦，我不是老司机，我开车上路会被查无照驾驶
<jiero> 我明白了。
<jiero> 直接去见妹子，如果喜欢的花。
<onlylove> jiero: 你明白啥
<mikecao> <iMadper> 是啊, 各种妹子给发裸照过来
<mikecao> 求真想
<jiero> onlylove:  就是我其实一点都不想看裸照。。
<jiero> onlylove: 想看真的。
<mikecao> 。。。
<onlylove> mikecao: 你去他桌子旁边就是
<jiero> iMadper:  好受欢迎啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你……不是无性论么，一边玩去
 * jiero 从来没妹子发裸照给我。
<jiero> onlylove: 没啥我没有啥想法，但是我是裸体主义者。
 * mikecao 收到妹子果照也没什么特别的额。。
<jiero> onlylove: 如果都是裸体对我来说是一种信任
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，这边有妹子，你们到底想做甚
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的iptables设置了禁止某一个ip登陆，为什么还能登陆？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464122 iptables -A INPUT -s 我家固定ip -j DROP iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 我家固定ip -j DROP iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 我家固定ip --dport 22 -j DROP 我试过任一一条都没用，我还是可以远程登陆上去vps，ip
<^k^>  ─> tables也保存了重启，为什么是这样啊？ 是不是iptables规则冲突了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 canksfh — 2014-09-18 16 …
<FJKong> 有先后顺序的
<FJKong> happyaron: kylin的grub菜单改了timeout怎么还特么不显示
<jiero> onlylove: 广东纯牛奶真便宜。只要 ￥7.9/L 啊
<onlylove> jiero: 没钱
<jiero> onlylove: 让我想起了以前 $1.25/L的日子
<jiero> onlylove:  要精算啊3天的消耗
<happyaron> FJKong: 貌似是cjwaston做了个hack，启动不失败的话不显示？
<tryit> 终于用上了10M的光纤…… :-)
<happyaron> 上次启动失败才会显示
<happyaron> tryit: 恭喜
 * jiero 没用过光纤
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你怎么把jiero饿成这样
<FJKong> happyaron: woca
<onlylove> jiero: 你还是赶紧回去吧
<happyaron> FJKong: 不确定是不是同一回事啊
<tryit> happyaron, :)
<happyaron> FJKong: 有可能我搞错了
<FJKong> happyaron: 坑爹么
<eexp> 上次有人在微信群，发了一个前胸照，然后说发错了。结果立马鸦鹊无声了。
<jiero> onlylove:  maplebeats 饭量太小了。
<jiero> onlylove: 不理解饥饿的人
<happyaron> FJKong: 你不觉得那苏格兰小裙子哥就是一副来让爹坑你一下的表情么。LOL
<jiero> maplebeats:  在重庆人里你的饭量都算小吧。
<FJKong> happyaron: 关键是我想用用grub菜单都不行啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 问砖家 wzssyqa
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 专家桑
<eexp> FJKong: 不是还有个hidden
<eexp> 我开始发照片了
<FJKong> eexp: 改了没有用
<eexp> timeout_style=hidden
<eexp> http://pics.dmm.co.jp/mono/movie/mdyd912/mdyd912pl.jpg
<onlylove> 找到网关了……
<FJKong> eexp: nb
<zhong> 请教个很弱智的问题
<zhong> xubuntu怎么退出程序的全屏啊？
<jiero> eexp: 。。。你。。。旁边的妹子还在。。。
 * jiero 碾压 eexp
<zhong> 没有人晓得吗？
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔升级iOS8吧
<happyaron> FJKong: 感觉不错啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 是吧
<FJKong> happyaron: 晚上升
<iMadper> happyaron: 更丑了, 但是有好输入法用.
<happyaron> FJKong: 赞
<iMadper> FJKong: 是个取舍
<FJKong> happyaron: 倒腾空间是个累活啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 这个只好说加油了。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 删照片，删音乐
<happyaron> FJKong: 删app
<Mayaer> 发哪儿的裸照。。
<FJKong> 看了一眼 我qq 800M wx 600M
<FJKong> 我擦
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔好样的。
 * Mayaer 乃萌在Linux下都是怎么解决浏览器上12306的证书问题的。。
<jusss> adam8157: k&r的缩进和内核代码的缩进有啥不一样的吗？除了k&r的tab貌似是4个字符
<happyaron> Mayaer: 忽略错误继续
<jusss> 4个字符宽
<jusss> Mayaer: 点继续浏览即可
<jusss> Mayaer: 或者加信任证书列表里
<jusss> 现在连我下的ie9都会提示12306证书不合法了
<Mayaer> 没有。。
<Mayaer> FF没有。。非要添加安全例外
<Mayaer> 我下了chromium。。好了。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  你在干嘛？
<Mayaer> jiero: 订车票
<jiero> Mayaer:   都在 10.1 回家。我就不动了
<adam8157> Mayaer: FF 忽略继续
<Mayaer> jiero: 买上海回南京的。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  去打工了？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 尊的没有忽略继续。。
<Mayaer> 一个是立即离开 一个是了解细节  一个是我已充分了解可能的危险
<Mayaer> 第三个点进去了是添加例外  然后就不行了。。
<Mayaer> 以前在win下IE也这样 我都是继续浏览啊
<happyaron> 那就添加例外。。。
<happyaron> 添加例外比忽略错误要安全
<Mayaer> 添加啦 没反应
<happyaron> ;-(
<jiero> happyaron:  哈皮这个时间没出差？机票便宜的时节吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 你咋那么希望我出差呢。。。
<Mayaer> 艾玛  我知道了 我添加的是主页的安全例外 应该添加每一个后续打开的链接的安全例外。。。
 * jiero 现在看到 happyaron，就想什么时候突然就去某某国旅行的感觉
 * jiero 觉得他提着行李就走，说走就走的
 * jiero 现在好无聊好无聊。
 * FJKong 多么的羡慕 happyaron
<FJKong> say zou then zou
 * happyaron 被黑出翔了
<jusss> 掉了
<jusss> adam8157: 有区别吗？缩进格式 k&r 和内核代码的缩进
<jiero> happyaron:  黑色说明你水放太多，摄入不足啊
<jiero> happyaron: 太干了。我们喷点水
<happyaron> 又不明白你在说啥了。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  全画幅的壕们，我还是买不起相机。求赞助
<jiero> cc cherrot
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 萌萌哒妹子壕不在，你cc他有啥用
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧
 * jiero 现在什么都缺失
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我家的小猫刚被老妈踩死一只
<jiero> happyaron:  今天我姥爷说楼下要买a7R，有钱人就是显摆
<jiero> happyaron: 问道 a7R xt1怎么选。
 * jiero 无意见
<happyaron> 买a7r你都能买6D了啊
<happyaron> 这才是真土豪
<jiero> happyaron: 说的是姥爷家楼下的土豪啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 人家是不缺钱的。真的富翁
<yunfan_> jiero: 看成你姥爷说下楼买a7R
<jiero> yunfan_: 呃。
<onlylove> yunfan_: 给我说这做啥……
<onlylove> Mayaer: 12306的证书一直有问题
<onlylove> Mayaer: 只能继续
<nyfair> 手把两只锟斤拷，口中直呼烫烫烫
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
<happyaron> 赞牛牛姐
<yunfan_> onlylove: 感觉很挫嘛
<yunfan_> happyaron: 你的辈分得称呼阿姨吧
<happyaron> yunfan_: 那是找打么
<yunfan_> 你看 nyfair 的开头就是 牛爷
<happyaron> nyfair: 您在 yunfan_ 那里升级成爷了
 * slucx 发现现在linux的Ctrl+Alt+Fx我已经不会用了
<yunfan_> happyaron: 其实是纽约
<Mayaer> onlylove: 我造。。
<Mayaer> onlylove: 我有个朋友以前弄来弄去就把那个证书问题解决啦
<happyaron> onlylove: 教妹子安装根证书吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 安装了就解决了
<onlylove> happyaron: 添加信任而已 cc Mayaer
<happyaron> onlylove: 不用跟我说
<onlylove> happyaron: 有些东西的证书我宁可不装，有些东西的证书，预装了我也要删掉，CNNIC
<Mayaer> onlylove: 记得当时好像庭繁琐哒
<Mayaer> 话说我在win下 无线突然不能用了  开始我还以为是网卡问题 所以从路由器上直接弄根线过来上网  不过到Ubuntu里来 无线又能用了。。 但是怎么用那个直接从路由器里分出来的网呢？
<mapleray> q
<onlylove> happyaron: 12306有安装向导，不过是windows的，还是xp的
<slucx> 下班走人
<nyfair> cnnic，mozilla chrome macrohard apple 都認，就天朝民逗不認，真他媽好玩
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥是我教妹子，而不是你
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以他是妹子壕，你不是
<onlylove> nyfair: 我对小我太多和大我太多的都没兴趣
<O0XX> iMadper: 快叫我老司机
<iMadper> O0XX: /???
<iMadper> O0XX: 你干嘛了?
 * FJKong ask happyaron 老司机咋来的?
<onlylove> FJKong: 老司机出自一段音乐视频《风流妹逗老司机》。
<onlylove> FJKong: 我只能帮你这么多了
<onlylove> FJKong: 如果你常去AB，就知道老司机啥意思
<FJKong> onlylove: =．=!
<mikecao> adam8157, 你终于不用serve_pack了阿
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔你还没下班阿
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你当叔下午才上班
<FJKong> onlylove: 这视频太凶残了 幸好才看 要不真心影响我幼小的童年成长
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ....
<yunfan_> onlylove: 以后谁喊你老司机 就喊它风流妹？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 话说你推荐哥信用卡几分是怎么记录的阿
<mikecao> 哥都刷了快2w了，怎么只有45分
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 被一个bug差点搞哭了
<yunfan_> adam_magic_pack: 你咋还不去日耳曼尼亚？
<Mayaer> onlylove: 他不在中国吗？
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 1000
<onlylove> FJKong: 你真去看视频了？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan_: 妈蛋 说了多少次下个月
<onlylove> Mayaer: 不知道现在在哪，反正前几天不在
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<FJKong> onlylove: 是啊 拖了两次果断关掉了
<yunfan_> adam_magic_pack: 你是上个月跟我说下个月的
<onlylove> FJKong: 我只是和你说下出处……没有让你看的意思
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan_: 我这个月才告诉你要去德国的 这个月才买票办签证
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan_: 你记性太差
<yunfan_> adam_magic_pack: 有点不现实
<yunfan_> 这个月是9月
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<FJKong> onlylove: 对于求知欲这么旺盛的青年 我果断搜了一把
 * adam_magic_pack 忙到地铁高峰了 nnnd 等会儿再回吧 
<yunfan_> 老司机呆呆我 我是中学生
<xiong> hello
<feiyin> hello
<^k^> xiong:点点点.  18:03
<xiong> you mei ren
<feiyin> zhe me duo de ren ....
<alvin_rxg> feiyin: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *4|4GV*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<qiukun> xiong, 方法是一样的
<qiukun> xiong, goagent 或者 shadowsocks 或者 vpn
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 你移民了?
<feiyin> goagent 还能用吗
<qiukun> 能
<qiukun> 改改ip
<feiyin> 我找找教程
<feiyin> 之前弄过的goagent 突然就上不了了
<qiukun> 没必要用goagent。。
<qiukun> 收费的更方便。。
<Mayaer> 好饿阿。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: #吃吃吃
<Mayaer> 我赶脚GoAgent比较稳定啊。。虽然自从今年某月开始就老抽风。。
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 减肥！！ 不吃！！
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 吃肉蛋水果奶, 别吃淀粉和高糖视频就好
<adam_magic_pack> 食品
<Mayaer> 肉蛋是啥？
<Mayaer> 我有两个香蕉 两个橘子 还有酸奶。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 肉和鸡蛋...
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 酱紫啊。。我还以为肉丸子呢。。
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 肉到底能不能吃啊 怎么有人说能有人说不能
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 能
<^k^> Mayaer: define:肉蛋 not defined.
<jiero> mikecao:  招商银行信用卡有一份不计分商户名单，经过 rar 压缩后有45MB，包含了全国30万家不计积分商户
<jiero> mikecao: 所以你购物的地方不幸属于此列的可能性太大了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 下的 chrome 疯狂出现 无法正确打开您的个人资料 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464123 38.0.2125.66 beta (64-bit) 37的看b站会崩溃 只有killall chrome之后再打开才不会出现，直接关闭必然会出现 另linux下的chrome怎么这么卡啊，找书签卡成狗啊。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 L
<^k^>  ─> ove4Taylor — 2014-09-18 18:49
<jusss> happyaron: 我发现信用卡背面的cvv好难挂…
<jusss> 刮
<jiero> jusss:  现在做什么。
<jusss> jiero: 还在那个财务软件公司打酱油呀，现在在吃饭，不知道你问的是哪个，就都回复了
<jiero> jusss:  嗯。酱油很便宜。
<jusss> jiero: 卡后门那个cvv你咋搞掉
<jiero> jusss: 我没在意啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 群鬼过奈何桥 : 群鬼过奈何桥皆顺,孟婆独拦一人命其过磅。 群鬼疑之:鬼有重量? 孟婆答:此人脸大心空,一贯不知轻重,今要他自知有几两。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 下面有啥类似iTunes那样的播放器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464124 一直在用 Rhythmbox 只是在线的 radio 等的选择太少了 以前 iTunes 听听各种广播，很有感觉啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 samuelgl — 2014-09-18 20:06
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<bokuno> test it
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper:  不幸拉。。。我花的钱足够买到一个数码相机了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 这怎么了? 你花的钱又不是扔的钱
<jiero> iMadper:  交换到的东西
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈。
<evollost> ubuntu14 64位怎么装wps?
<evollost> 装完缺依赖 运行apt-get install -f 提示要删除好多软件
<evollost> 包括unity之类的,不敢进行下去
<onlylove> evollost: 你装32位库，然后用二进制包，别用deb包
<onlylove> evollost: 哦，建议你先把装上的那个拆掉
<evollost> @onlylove 32位库没了吧...
<onlylove> evollost: 有
<evollost> ia32-libs?
<evollost> 下载不到啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 提问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464125 用playonlinux安装的游戏，进入游戏时键盘没反应，鼠标能用，在下版本14.04 wine用的是1.7.26 统计信息: 发表于 由 好学小呆 — 2014-09-18 21:07
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有关于playonlinux的问题想请教一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464126 用playonlinux安装的游戏，进入游戏时键盘没反应，鼠标能用，在下版本14.04 wine用的是1.7.26，按什么键都没反应。新手求助谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 好学小呆 — 2014-09-18 21:10
<onlylove> evollost: 改名了
<evollost> onlylove:现在叫什么了 求告知..
<onlylove> evollost: 忘了……libstdc++:i686这样格式的好像
<onlylove> evollost: 需要glibc和libstdc++
<evollost> onlylove:我试试..
<jiero> evollost:  看 wps 给的介绍啊。为啥问这里。
<evollost> wps要求装ia32-libs 我14.04没有的...
<onlylove> evollost: 和你说deb包的依赖蛋疼
<onlylove> evollost: apt-cache search lib32看看能找到不，包改名了
<onlylove> evollost: 实际上要的就是32位的glibc和libstdc++
<onlylove> evollost: 这也是我为啥建议你用二进制包的原因
<evollost> onlylove: 我添加了老的源
<onlylove> evollost: 作死
<onlylove> evollost: 不作不死，你懂得
<evollost> 懂了///
<evollost> ...
<jiero>  evollost  我不信 wps不给官方支持安装步骤
<onlylove> jiero: deb包的依赖是写死的
<onlylove> jiero: 如果包改名了呢！
<jiero> onlylove:  用更新的wps
<jiero> onlylove:  不知道啊不知道啊啊啊啊
<jiero> onlylove: ubuntu的维护者会定向吧
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine qq 2012 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464128 安装qq时 ，输入密码时提示错误代码 D818299A412FAD6EC985084B8B2904EC 有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 海天酱油2号 — 2014-09-18 22:12
<onlylove> jiero: 照理说会
<onlylove> jiero: 但是wps这个第三方包，不在源里面的不好说
<onlylove> jiero: 所以第三方包我倾向用二进制
<jiero> onlylove:  wps 如果连跟进都不做，真没诚意。反正我绝对不会用的~
 * jiero 现在 skype 都不用了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 人还在alpha好么
<jiero> onlylove:  alpha 就该跟进啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 都alpha好几年了
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。嗯嗯。   不过都支持 kylin了，肯定做好了。我更愿意相信 evollost 没看介绍。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不不不，wps好像是基于1304还是啥做的包
<onlylove> jiero: 介绍应该是基于特定版本
<jiero>  onlylove  好了。
<onlylove> jiero: 啥
<jiero> onlylove:  我看了 wps 的论坛，大概如你所说，还是没有 14.04 稳定版本
<onlylove> jiero: 所以呢……有些事……就那样
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do i get alibaba requests
<^k^> linuxuz3r:点点点.  22:55
 * lincan .....................................
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-19
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我是XFCE桌面环境，安装fcitx后，任务栏不显示小企鹅图标怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464131 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinshouceshi — 2014-09-19 0:14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐浏览器下载网盘文件，浏览器退出后，可以接着原文件下载么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464132 华为网盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 QsPS — 2014-09-19 8:03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rBOIO9rXAALi4rrnsK4AALrRgIby8gAAuL6189.jpg 宝宝惨遭怪叔叔毒手过程全纪录
<zhouqt> julianwa: 居立安叔叔。
 * onlylove 拜 CCIE 蛙 gfrog
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐浏览器打开网址，它就会自动退出，是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464133 有些网站是这样，但不是全部！ 问题： 1.是什么原因，火狐浏览器才退出？ 2.ufw防火墙，用了limit规则，问题也没解决。 ufw防火墙可以抵挡这类攻击么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 M
<^k^>  ─> ivok — 2014-09-19 9:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu GPG 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464134 错误提示： GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?) 你们碰到过没，该如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-09-19 10:08
 * slucx *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun 
<FightingCat> http://runjs.cn/detail/4oiyosl0 用javascript模拟了一下类，变得越来越奇怪了呢……
<^k^> FightingCat: ⇪ 蛋疼的面向对象模拟
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41185
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯迅雷因涉嫌色情被罚5万
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41183
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼考虑退出中国智能手机市场
<jiero> onl
<jiero> onlylove:  还在看新闻啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 心情烦躁，不想干活
 * jiero 有300-60的亚马逊卷，谁想用，算浪费了吧。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41178
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 意大利乌迪内市改用OpenOffice
<onlylove> office2000……
<onlylove> 我记得excel2000里面有个赛车游戏来着
<slucx> onlylove: 上次谁说 “心情烦躁，不想干活”是肾虚的表现
<onlylove> slucx: 不是我
<onlylove> slucx: 而且是有时间的
<onlylove> slucx: 特定的时间才是
<slucx> onlylove: 心情烦躁的时候就整一些轻松的，配置个WM啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 而且我肾虚只是改善呢而已
<onlylove> slucx: 来，给windows配置个wm
<onlylove> slucx: 我上班的机器是windows
<slucx> onlylove: 换工作吧
<slucx> 或者能自己整出linux下的环境就自己整
<slucx> 我们组也就我一个人用linux的
<onlylove> slucx: wm我还是习惯box系列，其实我喜欢fluxbox的配置方式，但是更喜欢openbox，因为openbox可以自己换tint2
<onlylove> slucx: 不喜欢openbox的xml配置
<slucx> onlylove: 我以前也用ob，后来用awesome了
<onlylove> slucx: 另外，这些box默认都没桌面，需要用feh做伪，略不爽
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得awesome是瓦片？我14寸显示器太小
<slucx> 正常，WM基本上全是用FEH这些软件的
<slucx> 我12.5
<slucx> 基本全是全屏，一个firefox,一个emacs，一个xterm
<onlylove> slucx: feh换桌面不爽，你看kde和xfce啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 哦，我不用emacs
<slucx> onlylove: windows下可以配置shortcut
<slucx> 把一些快捷方式放到一个特定的目录里，然后加上环境变量
<slucx> 使用起来也挺方便的
 * jiero 感觉 苏格兰公投就是在扯，凭什么52%的人决定另外 48%的国籍？
 * FJKong ping happyaron
<onlylove> jiero: 你要考虑英国的历史
<jiero> onlylove:  怀疑啊，OOo速度比Office 2000要慢多了啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 我是说民主这种制度问题。。。
<slucx> 3.16 *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun 的异常谁遇到了？
<onlylove> jiero: 和民主没关系，英国的缩写是UK
<tryit> 现在的公司一般有试用期吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 本身 就是因为各种原因联合起来的一个王国
<onlylove> jiero: 换句话说，本身基础不牢
<jiero> onlylove:  我说的是苏格兰自己人们的决议啊，总会有一半人的意见被忽略掉
<onlylove> jiero: 那又咋样，一半独立的自己独立，另一半不独立，然后苏格兰把自己拆开？
<onlylove> jiero: 别傻了，这世界上没有真正的民主
<jiero> onlylove:  如果独立了，会有一群人涌入英格兰么。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 从来我都不相信民主是啥。
<onlylove> jiero: 自己看克里米亚
 * jiero 从来就不是民主支持者
<onlylove> jiero: 换句话说，不该你操心的事情，别没事瞎操心
<onlylove> jiero: 你需要做的就是，吃饭，睡觉，泡妹子
<iMadper> qiao: 拜首席.
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。 Office 2000 速度比较快。OOo在 266Mhz的 CPU上运行很慢的。
<qiao> iMadper: 色象壕早～
<iMadper> qiao: 穷啊.
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么了？
<jiero> iMadper: 透支太多了？
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，你拿着我double的工资还穷。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你考虑过DOCX的感受么，office2000不能编辑新版本文件
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> qiao: ... ...
<iMadper> qiao: 肯定不够你的double
<qiao> iMadper: 该叫穷的是我吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不够你给我补嘛>
 * onlylove 拜双薪壕 iMadper
<jiero> 该叫穷的是我
 * jiero 好穷。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 没double那也快了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 快不了啊
<iMadper> qiao: 你涨工资比我快多了
<qiao> iMadper: ～～
<iMadper> qiao: 估计过两个月你就反超了
<iMadper> qiao: 你老板什么时候给你涨工资啊?
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。擦，要是这么快就好了。。
<slucx> iMadper: 3.16 *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun  遇到没？
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:02
<jiero> onlylove:  你有考虑过很多都是这样么。
<slucx> 我都一年没涨工资了，擦擦擦
 * onlylove 想要个KVM，两套键鼠不方便
 * jiero 没有工资啊。
 * jiero 从来不指望涨工资
 * jiero 从来就不谈工资。。。
<slucx> jiero: 看来你是老板……
<iMadper> slucx: 啥呀这是?
<slucx> onlylove: KVM传输距离能到多少？
<slucx> iMadper: 内核启动的时候的异常
<slucx> 似乎是驱动
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，firefox nightly 35.0a1 出问题了， 我的 Packet和 vimperator 不能用了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么把这个back回去。。
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道，一个机架反正没问题
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41186
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 最终幻想13三部曲登陆PC
 * onlylove 拜 mikecao土豪
<slucx> iMadper: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1131914
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 1131914 – Kernel > 3.15.x [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<iMadper> slucx: drm的bug啊. 找我有啥用...
<iMadper> slucx: 发邮件给lkml问
<slucx> iMadper: 遇到这样的BUG就只有瞪眼了？
 * mikecao 拜only土豪love
<iMadper> slucx: 发邮件给lkml问啊
<jiero> onlylove:  我终于又发现了一个 信用卡的好处，就是退货容易啊
<iMadper> slucx: 或者换个version的kernel
<jiero> onlylove:  像我这样的退货狂人，适合信用卡
<slucx> 我现在3.16文件系统都挂不上
<slucx> jiero: 信用卡退货咋方便了？
<jiero> slucx 退款方便
<onlylove> slucx: 我最恨的就是 jiero这样的，我买东西不喜欢买拆过封的
<slucx> onlylove: 哈哈，现在网购很多都是拆过的
<jiero> onlylove: 。我无限买二手的。。。。
<slucx> onlylove: 这是洁癖
 * jiero 没洁癖
<onlylove> slucx: 洁癖加强迫症
 * jiero 买东西不检查是否假币不检查是否有瑕疵不检查是否用过
<onlylove> jiero: 有瑕疵的东西用起来难受
<onlylove> jiero: 可以接受用过的东西，但是前提是，没有任何瑕疵
<iMadper> slucx: 文件系统卦不上跟你这个drm的没关系啊
<FJKong> aron 不在 l2top/ipsec谁搞过
<FJKong> l2tp
<jiero> onlylove:  我接受一切都有可能误差，而从环保考虑，我接受
<slucx> iMadper: 没找到原因，文件系统挂载的是只读
<iMadper> slucx: drm是你的显卡
<iMadper> slucx: https://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/drm/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux DRM Developer's Guide
<slucx> iMadper: 你的Nick的第一个字符为啥是小写，第二个是大写？我补全都不好补……lol
<iMadper> slucx: 啥破客户端还区分大小写?
<slucx> iMadper: 不咋会看系统日志，求老司机带带
<iMadper> slucx: 我也不会看啊
<slucx> iMadper: 老司机别闹了
<slucx> iMadper 不知道为啥会挂载为只读
<slucx> iMadper Linux是自由，但是像我这样的技术不过关的遇到这种BUG只能干瞪眼，唉
<iMadper> slucx: 我遇到这种bug都是去lkml骂娘的
<slucx> lkml 是哪？
<slucx> 求带路
<iMadper> slucx: lkml.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: LKML.ORG - the Linux Kernel Mailing List Archive (@ lkml.org)
<iMadper> qiao: 求赠送: http://store.sony.com/digital-paper-system-zid27-DPTS1/cat-27-catid-collections-standalone-installation-telesales-only
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sony Official Store | Sony Store U.S. - Sony US
<slucx> iMadper: lkml是啥的缩写？
<slucx> 看到了
<slucx> linux kernel mailing list
<iMadper> slucx: linux-kernel-make-love
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 明白了
<slucx> iMadper: 你加这个邮件列表了？
<slucx> iMadper: 我就加过一个邮件列表，现在sina邮箱邮件多的我眼花
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下如何获得更详细的硬件底层信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464138 比如， 如何查看显卡的显存，用了多少，温度等等 如何查看内存的工作频率，多少通道，原厂 spd 的信息 在 windows 平台下，可以用 CPU-Z 和 GPU-Z 这类的工具 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 samuelgl
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-09-19 11:43
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕回朝了没？
<qiao> iMadper: 壕，你应该送我的。。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 让人纠结的anjuta http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464139 从软件中心安装了一个anjuta发现一打开.ui文件就秒退，百度google无果。 从官方下了一个最新版　anjuta-3.13.92　，编译安装后执行时又报 Code: /opt/anjuta/bin/anjuta (anjuta:23402): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.anjuta.starter' is n
<^k^>  ─> ot installed 跟踪/断点陷阱 (核心已转储) 有人熟悉anjuta这个东东么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bluse — 2014-09-19 12:1 …
<imtxc_unhappy> 杂牌啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 早啊
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 老司机早
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 早.
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 怎么委婉的告诉测试她报的那个问题是 feature，不是 bug 呢
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: close这个bug啊. close as not a bug.
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 你们用bugzilla?
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 不是，一个很难用很慢的系统
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: yoooo, 能比launchpad还难用?
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: https://www.mantisbt.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mantis Bug Tracker
<imtxc_unhappy> 这玩意儿
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: ...
<imtxc_unhappy> 螳螂系统～
<imtxc_unhappy> .quit
 * onlylove 纳闷铁血这样的脑残网站居然还存在
 * jiero 有点不想当人了
<newborn> jiero: 汪汪汪
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 恩
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 不当了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 搜狐新闻这样的网站都在，铁血怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 整天YY日本美国中国啥的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 这算好额了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 你去搜狐看看
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 今天中国如何厉害，分分钟秒了小日本，明天米帝如何如何牛，分分钟打趴下中国
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 每天的新闻标题里面，有多少个”或“ 字，就知道多恶心人了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 被里面的脑残文章恶心够了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 反正我看见新闻网站里面的或字就反感
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 搜狐里面很多都是或
<imtxc_unhappy> 一个新闻网站，比专家还没谱
<imtxc_unhappy> 当里个当 adam_magic_pack
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 本地登陆ftp被拒绝 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464142 求大神指教，该如何解决，我是新手菜鸟。刚装的vsftpd就出现下面问题 手动输入的屏幕信息： root@ubuntu:/# /usr/sbin/vsftpd 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket root@ubuntu:/# ftp localhost ftp: connect to address ::1: Connection refused
<^k^>  ─> Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost. 220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2) Name (localhost:ian): ftp 331 Please specify the password. Password: 520 Logi …
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐 渡我
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  到那里你就能快乐吗。
 * jiero 在哪里都能快乐，但是永远带着悲伤
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<jusss> onlylove: 出来问你个vmware的问题
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> jusss: 我都不在vm了，你问问啥问题
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 妹子壕怎么又unhapply了
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子好妹子
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<imtxc_unhappy> 我给忘了。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: 找你一天了
<happyaron> BinLi: 拜见牛大大
<jusss> onlylove: 那个vmware vsphere client是啥？没找到下载地址呀
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee
<happyaron> eexp: 不对，ee土匪
<jusss> onlylove: 只有vsphere
<happyaron> FJKong: 啥事
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子壕唯一unhappy的可能就是，女神和别人出去 papapa了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<FJKong> 快帮我看看来l2tp ipsec怎么配置
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: 土匪好
<happyaron> onlylove: 他可以换一个
<happyaron> FJKong: l2tp可以淘汰了
<onlylove> jusss: 现在新版的有webclient
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<FJKong> happyaron: 连上后上不了网捏
<imtxc_unhappy> ^^^^  乱拜都能被 +q 让你不拜 kk happyaron
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
<happyaron> FJKong: 没做NAT吧
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<onlylove> jusss: 在vsphere后面跟冒号9443就行
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 我木有关系啊
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<FJKong> happyaron: nat再哪儿设置的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见差点吓尿壕
<FJKong> happyaron: 折腾半宿
<happyaron> FJKong: iptables
<happyaron> yunfan_: 拜见大拿
<onlylove> jusss: 你要c#端的话，直接登录vsphere的ip，会有个down load administraton tool，点那个就下载了
<jusss> onlylove: 没有c擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 那个就是windows端
<onlylove> jusss: vm内部就叫c#端
<happyaron> jusss: webclient大渣渣，用C#客户端吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 很荣幸的告诉dd壕，6.0没有c#端了
<onlylove> happyaron: 以后全部flash端
<happyaron> onlylove: 目前5.5还在用老版本的兼容着
<jusss> happyaron: 那个c擦擦客户端在哪下呀？给个链接可好
<happyaron> onlylove: 新功能才开webclient
<jusss> 去官网下还要注册。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: iptables -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 这个?
<happyaron> FJKong: y
<FJKong> happyaron: 介个有
<onlylove> jusss: 你连接esxi的地址就有下的
<happyaron> FJKong: 那你看是ipsec没通，还是l2tp挂了
<happyaron> 看debug log
<onlylove> jusss: 虚拟机里面装个esxi，然后打开esxi的地址就行
<FJKong> happyaron: ip可以ping通 貌似dns的问题
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得你应该给自己OP，然后和KK说，活腻了，把KK给KICK
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在是只下个vsphere client，公司服务器装了vmware,用这个vsphere链接进去
<iMadper> happyaron: 妹子荣
<happyaron> onlylove: 我要留着kk
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不要看谁都觉得是妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 就看你像
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕游美帝了都不能这么饥不择食
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃是不是还要跟hamo同床?
<onlylove> jusss: 我TM的真够了，你在浏览器里面直接输入服务器地址，有下载，懂？
<jusss> onlylove: 公司服务器里装的vmware我都不知道是啥版本，都看到别的同事用vsphere client连接进去用里面的操作系统
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你下最新的5.5就行
<happyaron> iMadper: 同床的是你俩啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 天真.
<onlylove> jusss: 要不是我老机器硬盘坏了，给你个也不是不行
<happyaron> iMadper: LOL
<iMadper> happyaron: 你睡楼道好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个完全是为了支持孔叔壕，还拿出来说你真是没出息
<happyaron> FJKong: 你们几号签啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 就是dns的问题 直接输ip可以访问啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我完全没提孔叔叔, 就是让你跟 hamo同床而已, 你竟然提孔叔叔, 真是没意思
<happyaron> FJKong: 那你就配置dns呗，在PPP配置里
<happyaron> FJKong: push下去一个dns
<FJKong> happyaron: 预约呢 哪天还没告诉我 我的是最晚的了 他们好像九月底
<happyaron> FJKong: 额你怎么要这么久，让那大姐哥你你约尽早的
<happyaron> iMadper: 你啥时签
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道啊
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 去月球 for linux中文版 rc版邀请您测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464143 去月球是一款感动全球千万玩家的像素游戏，采用rpgmaker制作，相信很多喜欢玩游戏的朋友都知道这款游戏。 http://baike.baidu.com/subview/6808978/ ... fr=aladdin 百度百科介绍 http://music.baidu.com/album
<^k^>  ─> /101311190 音乐试听（非常棒） 现在暗夜汉化组得到游戏作者高瞰（KANGAO）授权汉化，目前汉化进入尾声阶段 …
<happyaron> iMadper: 没预约呢么
<iMadper> 我完全不关心这个啊
 * happyaron giggles
<jusss> onlylove: 登录那个服务器地址找到下载了
<BinLi> happyaron: 啥时来公司
<happyaron> BinLi: 这周去不了了。。
<happyaron> BinLi: 下周
<happyaron> BinLi: 没坏，放心。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 拜小DD
<FJKong> happyaron: ppp里面/etc/ppp/options.xl2tpd ms-dns 8.8.8.8
<FJKong> ms-dns 8.8.4.4
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<BinLi> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> FJKong: 没错啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 这肿么个情况?
<happyaron> FJKong: 看能不能用它解析，不行换一对
<happyaron> FJKong: 现在用8888有脑子进水嫌疑啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小DD
<happyaron> 早都路由级劫持了
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕妹子
 * iMadper 看来小DD这个名字已经深入人心了啊
<happyaron> ...
<FJKong> 国外还劫持?
<happyaron> FJKong: 你设置default route了么
<happyaron> FJKong: 没设置的话就不是国外鸟
<FJKong> happyaron: 加一条规则 走ppp0?
<happyaron> FJKong: 额不是
<happyaron> FJKong: 我记得ppp里有个选项叫defaultroute吧
<happyaron> 你配置了么
<happyaron> FJKong: http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2591729&page=1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kubuntu14.04 桌面特效开启时，无小黑框；特效关闭，小黑框出现。望解决。 - Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛kubuntu14.04 桌面特效开启时，无小黑框；特效关闭，小黑框出现。望解决。 - Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛
<happyaron> FJKong: 是不是你那框没去干净啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 确实还在啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 114 的 dns 速度还不错唉
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 好多isp会封
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 1.2.4.8吧
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 流氓dns
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 辣速度快点的有啥
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 1.2.4.8吧
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 自建的路过。。
<imtxc_unhappy> 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你还没来过新办公室吧, 不来拜拜码头?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 1248前途还未卜呢
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 根正苗红啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没人维护啊
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 去过了 表示没座位鸟
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 也没anycast支持
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 我旁边给你留着座位的
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 没有?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 整个cnnic基本只有联通接入啊
 * FJKong hug adam_magic_pack 太好了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 联通的话推荐202.106.0.20
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 采用IP Anycast+BGP技术跨区域、跨运营商的分布式异构部署，以方便不同的地区的用户能就近访问，提高解析速度。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 听他扯吧，你看你要多少hop才能到
<FJKong> happyaron: xcompmgr搞不定?
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: =,= 你们对dns都要求这么高......
<happyaron> FJKong: 你代码里没去干净，只是隐藏掉了吧
<FJKong> happyaron: 我没动过代码啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 智能提示那个框不该出现的，不管有没有xcompmgr
<FJKong> happyaron: 哦 你说智能提示啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 对啊。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 大家说黑框都是说智能提示呢
<happyaron> FJKong: 写作窗口那个不是很被人在意
 * happyaron 好么孔叔壕一直理解错地方了
<FJKong> happyaron: 哦 这个回头我看看改一下
<happyaron> FJKong: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 所以你十一回家么?
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 我其实不太想回去 火车没票 开车累死
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 这样, 到时候email你海鲜照片
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 不过一想到海鲜 我就心动鸟
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 我27号回去, 4号回来
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 错峰
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 动车现在好订票?
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 现在不知道, 不过我估计错峰还是很好定的
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 28号威海机场就恢复营业了, 也可以灰回去
<slucx-away> adam_magic_pack: 3.16内核起不来了，求老司机指导
<adam_magic_pack> slucx-away: 我也遇到这个bug了
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<FJKong> happyaron: 这个dns怎么搞?求指点
<adam_magic_pack> slucx-away: 用sid几年来第三次启动障碍
<O0XX> iMadper: 整一个吧，你看我下面的评论，第一个用户都来了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 这种感觉不好，像我这样的遇到这种bug就有种 任人宰割 的感觉，干瞪眼，没法子
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: root cause是/被以ro的选项mount.... 开机切换到tty, su root, remount /, 就好了.....
<onlylove> happyaron: 听说DD壕自建DNS……
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 是, unstable大概一年会有这么一次问题
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 这种bug没有被测试出来吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你我都遇到了, 肯定有人在管了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我有其他内核在用，造成这个的原因是啥？老司机指点一二
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你确定切换内核就好了?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 而且这个问题不是每次都会挂载只读的，有时候启动是不会ro的
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 窝的基本每次都是, 有一次不是
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 是
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你确定内核 我就报bug
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我重启确定一下
<slucx> ==
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 赞
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不是都rw吗？
<jusss> 挂在/
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 所以是bug
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 这个不是归grub2管吗？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 都正常就不叫bug了
<iMadper> O0XX: å¼±
<O0XX> iMadper: 留言那个可是个真心的软妹纸啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 以前我知道一个网站, 专门是告诉暴发户怎么花钱的
<jusss> linux (hd1,x)/boot/image.bz rw root=/dev/sdax
<O0XX> iMadper: 去看照片
<iMadper> O0XX: 去哪儿买游艇, 去哪儿买100w的摩托车
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你的/proc/cmdline 发我看看
<O0XX> iMadper: 绝对软妹纸
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个又太高端了
<O0XX> iMadper: 就搞个普通土豪可以败的
<iMadper> O0XX: 有道理.
<onlylove> O0XX: 光看外表没用的
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX: 目标用户不是为了买最便宜的.
<onlylove> O0XX: 这世上有种东西叫绣花枕头，还有种东西叫花瓶
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过这个妹子没有我妹子好看啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 对，就留言那个软妹纸那种类型的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你的/proc/cmdline 发我看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你妹纸照片拿来看看
<jusss> O0XX: imtxc_unhappy , sql server里面的游标cursor有啥特点呀？感觉没啥实用呀
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic root=UUID=62524665-1b27-4c31-b3aa-ffb320766e98 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 赶紧的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不是内核问题
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我刚打到了什么 清脆的响声...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 脆骨
<iMadper> O0XX: 等写完fwall, 就写这个
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我以为是肩带, 没好意思当众问
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 重启3.14内核也出现了…   ramdisk做的有问题？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ... 你脑洞真大
<imtxc_unhappy> jusss: 你的问题我就没有理解过，所以不用 cc 我了
<imtxc_unhappy> ....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你拍一下自己肚皮, 比这个更响
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 难道那是你的肚兜?~  lol
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 挂载文件系统是在ramdisk里做的吗？
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 那还不如让  adam_magic_pack 啪一下 hamo 的肚皮儿呢
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 说得好!
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 在查systemd
<slucx> 我用3.14内核awesome的图标没有红线
 * O0XX kick imtxc_unhappy 
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 就是systemd
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=762037
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你在查？
<^k^> ⇪ t: #762037 - race in udev root device detection leaves root mounted read-only - Debian Bug report logs
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: removing laptop-mode-tools could workaround......
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 记得上次出问题也是升级udev的时候
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 文件系统是啥时候被挂载的？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 他们和laptop多大仇
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不严谨的说, 是initramfs后期
<slucx> grub是直接通过扇区找到的内核？
<slucx> initramfs是的内核之后的，我得去查查PC版的这个initramfs包括啥……
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你要bug tracking么? 可以cc你
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我得了解一下，下次我的系统出问题的时候可以不那么被动
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 要的话给我你的邮箱
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper, adam_magic_pack 你们下单 mx4 了没有呢
 * O0XX ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<slucx> imtxc_unhappy: 手机这种东西有个能用的就行
<imtxc_unhappy> 买买买 下单没有 O0XX
<imtxc_unhappy> slucx: 对啊
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 太贵，我手机的标准是1K以下
<imtxc_unhappy> 。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 能十一到手我就买, 可惜队列太长
<onlylove> O0XX: 1000以下能用？买HUAWEI HONOR6呗
<O0XX> onlylove: 我现在的就是799的剁手兴
<onlylove> O0XX: 都剁手兴了，还不赶紧剁手
<slucx> /msg adam_magic_pack  23 # Enable debug mode for this module
<slucx>  24 # Set to 1 if you want to debug this module
<slucx>  25 DEBUG=1
<slucx>  26
<slucx>  27 # Enable Runtime autosuspend feature?
<slucx>  28 # Set to 0 to disable
<slucx>  29 CONTROL_RUNTIME_AUTOSUSPEND=0
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .
<^k^> slucx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<slucx> 汗，kk禁我
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 贵厂不算是内部员工么
<onlylove> O0XX: 剁手兴不就是买了就想剁手的么
<imtxc_unhappy> 也要排队？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 好吧 我想不到为什么, 先回邮件再说
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 拍内部队
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: laptop 跟initramfs有啥关系？怎么会影响文件系统的挂载？
<O0XX> onlylove: 错，是再买剁手
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我是怀疑laptop-mode-tools搞的硬盘省电状态, systemd觉得异常就只读不写
<nyfair> O0XX: 這id真酷炫
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那就是systemd傻
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 老司机带带我
<slucx> CONTROL_USB_AUTOSUSPEND=0  这个呢？
<slucx> 应该不是U盘的事
<O0XX> nyfair: 泄泻
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 等mx4特价时再下手
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 现在能买了?
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 不是大约9.20发么
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 队列太长了...
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 移动好还是联通好?
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 哪个版本好?  cc adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不是跟你说了都是一样的么, 那个版本就是糊弄工信部的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 通吃版
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: http://act.cb.qq.com/201405/sh_bank/index.html?attach=930.0000.01.124.00 这个羊毛值得撸么
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy: ⇪ 上海银行QQ彩贝联名卡强势来袭,办卡领取数码好礼
 * nyfair 語錄，linux三大垃圾pulseaudio systemd avahi
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 撸，蚊子腿也是肉
<imtxc_unhappy> 没见过上海银行的网点
<iMadper> nyfair: upstart比systemd还好?
<nyfair> iMadper: suckless init
<slucx> iMadper: 为啥我觉得以前的sysv挺好的？？
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个妹纸居然是混社团的？
<slucx> 现在还不会用systemed
<iMadper> O0XX: 哪个?
 * O0XX 贵公司真是藏龙卧虎
<O0XX> iMadper: 就说话这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是大妈了吧?
 * nyfair 語錄2,gstreamer不是垃圾，但是用gstreamer的全是垃圾
<jusss> onlylove: 发现一个ubuntu系统，里面竟然没/home ...
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: 民意代表
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司機，什麼社團？
<O0XX> nyfair: 不知道
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: iMadper 窝的IC银联标准金已经批卡了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你口味略重, 大妈都能当成妹子
<nyfair> 東川路職業技術學院下屬QT約炮基金會3年前就解散了
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 已经按捺不住了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 上
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司機，帶帶我
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: å¿«
<iMadper> O0XX: 上
<iMadper> O0XX: å¿«
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 哪家的？
<jusss> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/320126
<happyaron> FJKong: 神马dns
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: 等会 我捋一捋
<jusss> onlylove: 竟然还没装man . -sh: man : not found
<jusss> 好奇怪的系统
<slucx> jusss: 你这是设备里的吧？
<qiao> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/20140916/1005/original_vypX_6b9e000015fa125d.jpg
<qiao> iMadper:  ^^^
<iMadper> qiao: 看过了, 广告贴
<iMadper> BinLi: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wndr4300
<jusss> slucx: 一个vm虚拟机里的系统
<^k^> ⇪ t: Netgear WNDR4300 - OpenWrt Wiki
<FJKong> happyaron: 现在情况是可以成功连接到vps 但是连上之后ip还是北京的ip
<jusss> slucx: ubuntu linux 64位
<happyaron> FJKong: 那就是路由问题咯
<FJKong> happyaron: 本地改一下路由?
<happyaron> FJKong: 肯定要改
<jusss> slucx: 感觉这个系统好奇怪不分home目录不说，还不装man 连apt包管理貌似都木有
<slucx> jusss: 估计就是个嵌入式里用的系统，内核+一个简单的ramdisk来跑很正常
<onlylove> qiao: huawei的广告？
<qiao> onlylove: 不知道，刚在网上看到的。。觉得很逗。。
<onlylove> jusss: 裁剪过的
<jusss> onlylove: 这个好像是装了一个httpd，提供什么云盘之类的网站
<jusss> onlylove: 这个裁剪需要很高的能力吗？
<happyaron> 华为rom自带google服务，业界良心
<onlylove> jusss: 不需要
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 要另外安装吧, 小米魅族也有GMS安装器
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 真的不用另外安装。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 手上正拿着一个P7，自带的。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 良心在哪裏？我還手動刪掉g婊服務
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 这样其实违反G的policy.... 大陆人家不给认证的
<nyfair> happyaron: 你有見過比g婊play更爛的市場？
<happyaron> nyfair: 也可以手工删
<happyaron> nyfair: 自己不带g play，只带服务
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: LOL
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不喜欢P的耳机口，然后不喜欢荣耀6的背壳，咋办
<nyfair> happyaron: 那得root吧
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 但是貌似google不敢告华为
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 内核加载initrd,里面运行init，init最后会加载udev(systemd)然后挂载文件系统？
<happyaron> nyfair: 对
<nyfair> happyaron
<nyfair> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 不分home不说还搞个~指向一个假链接
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 睁一只眼闭一只眼, 就像Google的开发者帐号, 你用中国的信用卡填美国地址也行, 但是你想买device就不行
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 为啥initrd里没有看到文件系统信息
<jusss> fake-home-link
<onlylove> jusss: 特殊需要
<onlylove> jusss: 或者没有就不干活之类的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 华为一年卖4000w台呢，google告它自讨苦吃
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: g婊play的日文書籍欄，天天都有限免的工口本子下載
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 先挂cmdline的root, 读fstab, 挂其它分区, 起init
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 诶诶诶?????? 重点是你给我买了个P7?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: app store只有15x的，沒勁
<slucx> cmdline是？fstab是指/etc下那个？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 没有看到cmdline这个文件
<imtxc_unhappy> 买买买？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: /proc/cmdline
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没唉
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 就是内核命令行参数
<jusss> onlylove: su竟然还提示must be suid to work properly
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 明白了，指定了/
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 多谢
<Mayaer> 嘿哟 白天你们都在
<jusss> onlylove: 没有home，那配置文件放哪呀，都放etc?
<slucx> jusss: 你要是真用这个系统自己建个不就得了
<onlylove> jusss: 废话
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我已经关了usb的自动休眠，为啥有时候usb的鼠标还是会休眠？拔掉再插上就不会出现了
<jusss> slucx: 权限拒接
<slucx> jusss: 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没插电?
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔摸摸大
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 插电不插点都会
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: ............
<jusss> slucx: mkdir home 权限拒接呀
 * Mayaer 我的恋爱要走到尽头了:'(
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 尤其是刚启动的时候，USB自动休眠，拔掉再插就会好
<slucx> jusss: 没有root权限？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 删掉usb-autosuspend.conf
<jusss> onlylove: ls -l /bin 发现尼玛全是指向busybox的软链接
<jusss> onlylove: busybox我还没搞过
<jusss> slucx: 当然木有，不是我的系统，
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 另外runtime-pm.conf里LM_AC_SUSPEND_RUNTIME=0
<slucx> Fri Sep 19 15:19:46 2014
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你怎么了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=752681
<^k^> ⇪ t: #752681 - laptop-mode-tools: The new runtime-pm management is enabled in more situations than usb-autosuspend - Debian Bug report logs
<jusss> /etc/profile里竟然还写 alias dir="ls -al"
<slucx> usb自动休眠已经关了，ac suspend没关
<jusss> cmd用多了
<onlylove> jusss: 确实有dir命令
<onlylove> jusss: 如果我没记错
<onlylove> Mayaer: 摸摸头
<Mayaer> onlylove: 呼呼
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 恭喜
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 挥别错的才能和对的相逢么
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 该分该离的我一向建议早分早离
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 为啥你说我俩该分该离呢？
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你说要分了嘛, 真的要分了就是该分
<jusss> onlylove: /bin下所有文件都是指向busybox的软链接，那busybox装哪里？
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 绝大多数情况下
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们是周末做活动啊, 瞬间解毒了
<jusss> onlylove: 找到了，busybox也在/bin下
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: SFD
<iMadper> O0XX: sfd??
<onlylove> jusss: 你玩过arch吧
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 我不知道该不该，但是我要放弃了。虽然一想到这，就很舍不得
<nyfair> syd?
<onlylove> jusss: arch里面不就各种连接
<O0XX> iMadper: 自由软件“日”
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 萨义德?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: è°¢
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: momo
<jusss> onlylove: 我没玩过busybox
<onlylove> jusss: 就是个急救用的系统，类似rescureCD啥的
<slucx> jusss: 你连的应该是别人的一个板子啥的，凑合用吧
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔你也老大不小了 你个人问题解决了没啊
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: ......... 人艰不拆
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: syd不知道？
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 布吉岛
<jusss> onlylove: 不装正常的shell，装个busybox而且感觉好奇怪
<imtxc_unhappy> Mayaer: momo
<Mayaer> imtxc_unhappy: 摸摸～
<imtxc_unhappy> Mayaer: 不要拆我们了
 * imtxc_unhappy 求赠送 mx4 cc eexp adam_magic_pack happyaron O0XX iMadper
<Mayaer> imtxc_unhappy: 泥煤。。
<imtxc_unhappy> 现在的新的 i白是单芯片还是磁条+芯片啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你对 Mayaer说啥了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 复合
<imtxc_unhappy> 哦啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 辣暂时不换了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 没啥不好啊, 反正不让降级
<onlylove> virtualbox又傲娇了
<onlylove> 神烦
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 那那个磁条在什么时候用呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 只有磁条的POS
<adam_magic_pack> s/有/认
 * imtxc_unhappy 还没见过插的pos机呢
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: imtxc_unhappy iMadper O0XX nyfair http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ekht1vt50xj20dw0dwdhf.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 超市, 麦当劳, 京东亚马逊, 全都支持IC啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 哦，想起来了，是我没有芯片信用卡……………………
<imtxc_unhappy> 只有张中行的emv
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 渣渣, 下周窝的IC银联标准金就到手了, 闪付去, 插卡去
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 哪家的啊，刚问你你没说
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，求報銷
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 招商, 我没有正经工作, 中信拒我了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 壕, 求包养
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 拿你们的砖砸中信啊 cc iMadper
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: lol 没交过税，被银行bs了？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 图不错
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 没工作的原因
<eexp> 你有啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 貴社可以不交稅？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司機老司機
<imtxc_unhappy> 现在段子手做广告需要这么费劲了啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 投影仪显示不完全,该怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464145 连接投影仪后,在monitor setting 中设置为屏幕和VGA输出 内容可以在投影显示,但显示不完整,右侧被截取了一部分. 原以为是屏幕分辨率大于VGA分辨率导致,尝试过都调成一致的,投影出来的仍然是被截取右侧
<^k^>  ─> . 统计信息: 发表于 由 ansonjtl — 2014-09-19 14:59
<imtxc_unhappy> 想想看申请哪家的ic卡
<eexp> RootUser？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 没有啊
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: ...
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 壕, 求包养
<eexp> imtxc_unhappy: 要买手机了？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 马上要有工作了, 失业好久了
<eexp> 啥工作
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 打工呗
<eexp> 难道你跳槽了？
<eexp> 或者是寓意找到妹子了？
<jusss> onlylove: 不锈钢保温杯泡茶，竟然生锈了，擦擦擦擦
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 没, 从失业到就业而已
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: 恩啊
<eexp> @@
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 买俩, 给我一个
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 谢谢
<eexp> imtxc_unhappy: 一个网易啥币，买iphone6，赶紧去抽奖
<adam_magic_pack> 啥币? 骂人呢?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 听说你移民了?
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 听说你移民了?
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: ....
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: 抽奖的就算了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 听说你移民了?
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: 听说你移民了？
<eexp> imtxc_unhappy: O0XX 这是谁
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 超市的POS早就有芯片读取了，你没注意，我因为有张芯片银联，所以知道
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: 色蛤蟆
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 当然，是借记卡
<eexp> 真是噶嘛啊
<eexp> 蛤蟆
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 是不是?
<eexp> 建设银行，以前不是搞过指纹取款的嘛。要啥ic卡。落后。
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 求门路
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 来小米么？我们部门缺人。
<O0XX> if_e1se: 你在小米？
<O0XX> if_e1se: 不是移民了么？
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 你不是移民了么?
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 什么部门?
<mikecao> if_e1se, 你不是移民了么? 给个F玛被
<if_e1se> O0XX: 唔。在粮厂，你要来么？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: gaoji部
 * iMadper 啊???
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 50%涨薪就去
<iMadper> 难道我记错了?
<if_e1se> mikecao: 要啥 F 码。。。
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 到底移民了没?
<mikecao> if_e1se, 有么
<eexp> 小米，一直在降价。50%，别想了。 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你都知道他移民了啊?
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 你得跟 boss 谈，这个我说了不算。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 好吧，我没有芯片信用卡
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 难道你不知道
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 什么部门啊?
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我听说的, 听说 if_e1se 现在是欧洲人
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 哥哥，我连护照都木有，去哪移民么？求门路。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 散布流言紊乱军心
<mikecao> if_e1se, 钻到 adam_magic_pack 行李箱：）
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 什么部门啊!!!
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 哥哥。你听谁说的阿。。。
<iMadper> 紊乱
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也被紊乱了啊
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 运维，SA，devops，，，
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 咋不说"兄" 该说"哥哥"了
<imtxc_unhappy> if_e1se: 你也移民了？
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 咋不说"兄" 该说"哥哥"了?
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 兄台。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不是同一个人吧
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 不去
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 考虑一下申请一张
<if_e1se> iMadper: 兄，，，
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我被"兄"了那么久 怎么会记错
<eexp> 哥哥，是基情。
<iMadper> if_else: 胸
<iMadper> if_e1
<if_e1se> adam_magic_pack: 认错人了吧。。。我是 if_else 马甲。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 能在线申请的行我基本都申请了。。。
<adam_magic_pack> if_e1se: 就是说你啊
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 受受
<if_else> iMadper: 是我。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 千岁阿裆
<O0XX> if_else: 你认识 laiwei么？
<if_else> O0XX: 炜哥。。。那必须认识奥。
<O0XX> if_else: 你老板？
<if_else> O0XX: 豆瓣？百度？
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我觉得无所谓了……反正就是卡片而已，或者你现有的，打电话问银行能给升级不
<if_else> O0XX: no no，炜哥，管 devops 和 安全。管不了我。
<if_else> O0XX: 兄台是？
<O0XX> if_else: 我以前百度的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 多说一句，芯片卡里面有天线，和地铁票一样，然后……打架，地铁票需要单独拿出来，不能放钱包
<if_else> O0XX: soga ... and now ?
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 所以我不是很喜欢芯片卡
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 除非地铁票能直接刷银联
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 到时候充值都不用了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用户最多的linux是哪个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464149 谁能按用户量来个排名 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-09-19 15:54
<tenzu> imtxc_unhappy: 哟, 你也不高兴了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1428691
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你不会放两面儿么, 打开钱包刷
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 普京称不仅能占领基辅还能拿下北约五国首都 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<imtxc_unhappy> tenzu: 恩啊
<O0XX> if_else: 现在给李老板打工啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我现在就是这么干的
<tenzu> imtxc_unhappy: 被阿当传染的?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 因为我那张芯片卡还没消
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 你把公交卡放钱包里面？
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 是的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 何苦呢
<if_else> O0XX: 唔。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那放哪
 * tenzu 觉得每天出行不需要公共交通真是爽啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 上个公交车还给有心人展示一下钱包在你身上的位置？
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄，还在 canonical ?
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 挂钥匙上啊
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: .
<O0XX> tenzu: 你是走路上班吧
<eexp> tenzu: 土豪来显摆了？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 兄，要不要去小米啊？
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 如果钥匙也是IC卡……
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 胸，去吧胸
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那个部门不去
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.v2ex.com/t/134439#reply16
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ [西安 wisdom garden] 15 薪＋MAC 高配笔记本＋10 天↑带薪年假＋双休六险一金＋扁平化管理＋各种过节福利+各种聚餐 party+不加班不打卡弹性工作+取之不尽的补给, work hard, play harder! - V2EX
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 那可以区其他啥的。都行。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我正常用啊
<iMadper> if_else: 董事会.
<iMadper> qiao: 大西安
<tenzu> O0XX: 你猜对了啊
<onlylove> 我的意思是，如果你的钥匙也是IC卡呢
<qiao> iMadper: 赞赞～
<tenzu> eexp: 我不像你, 壕车接送的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 然后两张卡绑着放兜里？
<if_else> iMadper: 来吧。我们这边合伙人有位大姐还单身，嫁妆很多。
<iMadper> if_else: 我不是做技术的...
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 哦，我的门禁也是挂钥匙上的
<iMadper> if_else: 我不是做it的... 你们也要?
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 公交卡是那种mini的
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，这里搞啥的都有。。。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那种不能自助充值，排队不爽
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，那你搞啥。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 装了ubuntu14.04lts，开机出现异常画面，不知道怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464150 开机出现如下画面不知道怎么回事？求大神指点 在这个画面停顿一下，然后还是可以开机成功的，不知道是不是我换了显卡驱动的原因。 我的显卡是geforce 310M的，然后我在命令
<^k^>  ─> 行下面输入了 Code: sudo apt-get install nvida-current 统计信息: 发表于 由 freestyle4568 — 2014-09-19 16:01
<imtxc_unhappy> if_else: 小米和魅族，到底哪家强
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 手机充值啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 一样渣
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: nfc
<iMadper> if_else: 我以为大家都知道了... 我是养鱼的啊, 水产养殖
<if_else> imtxc_unhappy: 都不如 apple 就别比了。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我没NFC手机！
<if_else> onlylove: iphone6 来了。
<iMadper> 我也没有nfc手机
<onlylove> if_else: ip6渣渣
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 本频道最核心的 tag：　#买买买# cc iMadper
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  。。。
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，现在还养么？在沿海？
<imtxc_unhappy> cc jiero
<if_else> onlylove: 求，喳喳。
<iMadper> if_else: 不养了... 没钱承包池塘...
<onlylove> iMadper: 把那个整天叫嚣买买买的给我踢了，你不干坏人我来做！
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... ... 罪不至死吧...
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，那现在做甚呢？
<iMadper> if_else: 在一个小公司帮别人看机器, 做一些重启, 刷bios之类的工作
<tenzu> iMadper: 什么鱼适合做水煮鱼?
<eexp> 恩。想不通喳6，为啥有人出1w去买
<if_else> iMadper: 来粮厂吧，我也干这事。。。
<eexp> iMadper: 你不是养 O0XX 的嘛
<iMadper> tenzu: 沙巴鱼.
<onlyl0ve> eexp: 这两天哪个６，能的到的好处比1w要多
<iMadper> tenzu: 湄公河盛产.
<tenzu> eexp: 你用爱疯6+砸死我吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞，求offer
<iMadper> if_else: 你们公司地方太偏僻... 离我家远.
<iMadper> O0XX: 哪儿的offer?
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，城里人？
<tenzu> iMadper: 没刺?
<eexp> tenzu: 你的车，被妹子的车擦了？
<iMadper> if_else: 城外.
<iMadper> tenzu: 主体没有.
<tenzu> eexp: 被别人的自行车蹭了, 不知道是谁
<iMadper> tenzu: 你吃的时候放心吃, 不用担心刺, 不会有的.
<if_else> iMadper: 怎么个城外呢？？
<iMadper> if_else: 东五环外
<eexp> onlyl0ve: onlylove ??? 这又是啥。。。
<O0XX> iMadper: 贵公司
<tenzu> iMadper: 似乎在坡县吃过
<eexp> tenzu: 无责任人赔偿？
<iMadper> tenzu: 很常见啊.
<eexp> 70%
<iMadper> O0XX: 帽帽现在有好多岗位啊
<tenzu> eexp: 自己报案走保险啊
<if_else> iMadper: 这里也是北五环外。坐我旁边的大神，在南五环，每天上下班，20环。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过给不了你什么工资就是了...
 * onlylove 决定去买mini一卡通了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 淘宝啊
<eexp> tenzu: 我2年没动过保险，发现吃亏了。最近动了一次，4周全修。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 妥妥的
<iMadper> if_else: 太难了, 每天时间都浪费了
<tenzu> iMadper: 但是常见的烤鱼店或者水煮鱼店都不用沙巴鱼
<iMadper> tenzu: 新辣道鱼火锅里面有.
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 淘宝毛？
<tenzu> eexp: 你是优质客户
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 公交卡
<if_else> iMadper: 唔，也是。
<iMadper> tenzu: 叫 龙利鱼, 其实一样的
<eexp> 优质了，没好处啊。 tenzu
<tenzu> iMadper: 新辣道比较贵...
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 地铁站有卖好么
<iMadper> tenzu: 哦...
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 地铁站 60 元，谢谢
<tenzu> eexp: 你在4儿子店上保险还是电话?
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那么贵？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不然呢
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不对，是 65
<iMadper> tenzu: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/43/1800043000.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 越南进口 泰国正大CP 巴沙鱼片 800g 【品牌 价格 行情 评价 图片】 - 顺丰优选sfbest.com
<iMadper> tenzu: 以前19块钱 1000g
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 淘宝 20
<tenzu> iMadper: 我在新辣道吃过龙利鱼, 原来那个就是沙巴啊
<iMadper> tenzu: 我经常买
<if_else> 各位兄台，有人整过 rhel6 / centos6 的 liveOS 么？
<eexp> tenzu: 找一个有套路的店子就是。公安局边上的。
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩.
<iMadper> tenzu: 没刺吧?
<imtxc_unhappy> if_else: 20环，那上下班多少时间
<if_else> 最近用 livecd-tools 搞了个 ISO 没法从 PXE 启动
<if_else> imtxc_unhappy: 听说，1个多小时吧，地铁还行。
<tenzu> iMadper: 以后多尝试
 * Mayaer 话说乃萌国庆都啥打算啊～
<if_else> imtxc_unhappy: 这周我去了次机房，也是20环，打的。1小时。
<iMadper> tenzu: 这个价格不算贵了, 而且没有刺, 给小朋友吃比较放心
<iMadper> tenzu: 比鳕鱼好, 鳕鱼的刺啊...
<tenzu> eexp: 我只是间接有个熟人, 所以每次都在同一家4儿子店续保险
<eexp> tenzu: 明年，你铁定不去4s了
<tenzu> iMadper: 我分辨不出来真正的鳕鱼, 所以尽量不吃, 免得被骗
<imtxc_unhappy> if_else: 小米的机房？ 你过去是提取大家自动上传的裸照的么
<tenzu> eexp: 过了6年再换电话
<if_else> imtxc_unhappy: 。。。木有看过。。。
<Mayaer> 没人理。。伤心了。。
<tenzu> Mayaer: 出去玩呗, 还能干啥
<imtxc_unhappy> Mayaer: 肥家啊
<O0XX> Mayaer: 肥家啊
<Mayaer> tenzu: 去哪儿玩- -
<imtxc_unhappy> Mayaer: 回去找个村妞一起过
<netsnail_> btrfs真方便，随便找一个目录就能安装系统了，不用考虑空间问题
<netsnail_> btrfs真方便，随便找一个目录就能安装系统了，不用考虑空间问题
<Mayaer> imtxc_unhappy: 尊好
<tenzu> Mayaer: 饼都周边能跑的地方都可以考虑
<Mayaer> O0XX: 尊好
<O0XX> tenzu: 河工大一日游
<iMadper> tenzu: 这倒是.
<Mayaer> tenzu: 饼都是哪儿。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 是著名的旅游胜地.
<tenzu> O0XX: 那还不如新马泰一日游
<iMadper> Mayaer: 狗不理包子的发源地
<Mayaer> 天津呀
<tenzu> iMadper: 听说真正的鳕鱼很贵, 平时买到便宜的都不是鳕鱼
<tenzu> Mayaer: 小谢明白
<iMadper> tenzu: 所以, 就买廉价的巴沙鱼就是了
<onlylove> tenzu: 为啥叫小谢，因为姓氏么
<Mayaer>  tenzu: 为啥叫小谢，因为姓氏么
<tenzu> iMadper: 鲜虾有性价比高的推荐么? 主要是白灼
<onlylove> Mayaer: 不知道怎么安慰……我总不能说你跟我走……
<tenzu> onlylove: Mayaer 他叫XIE Chengjun
<iMadper> tenzu: 鲜的没有.
<tenzu> iMadper: 我没说错吧
<iMadper> tenzu: 冷冻的倒是有.
<Mayaer> iMadper: 谢哥好！
<iMadper> tenzu: ... ...
<iMadper> Mayaer: 乖
<Mayaer> onlylove: 没事，只要不想那些在一起的好就没事。。
<tenzu> iMadper: 冷冻的没劲, 吃过鲜的就觉得冷冻的不好吃了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 代号Sangria：亚马逊公布第四代Fire OS系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464151 在Kindle产品线更新的同时亚马逊正式公开了第四代Fire OS的诸多新特性，该版本代号为“Sangria”（在西班牙语中代表“血”，是一种果酒），进一步深入整合公司云技术，改善用户界面和多账
<tenzu> onlylove: 什么情况? 失恋了?
<iMadper> tenzu: 那我不懂, 我太低端了
<onlylove> tenzu: 是 Mayaer
<onlylove> tenzu: 不是我，我就没开始过
<tenzu> iMadper: 以前在坡县鲜虾买的多
<tenzu> onlylove: 原来是这样
<Mayaer> 还没说，不知道怎么说
<iMadper> tenzu: 那是, 但是那里的虾肯定不好吃, 水温太高
<tenzu> Mayaer: 摸摸头
<Mayaer> 亲戚朋友都知道。。不知道以后怎么解释。。
<tenzu> iMadper: 白灼出来有甜味, 我觉得不错了. 当然, 更好的鲜虾我也没吃过
<iMadper> tenzu: 一般加拿大/北欧那边, 附近海域捕捉过来的虾的肉, 肉质很好. 因为水温够低
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司機，求帶帶
<tenzu> iMadper: 淡水螃蟹有推荐么?
<iMadper> nyfair: 老司机, 帮我查一个网站收不收费好不好?
<iMadper> tenzu: 没有, 对螃蟹无爱.
<nyfair> iMadper: 什麼網站？
<iMadper> nyfair: dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<tenzu> iMadper: 那其他水产呢?
<iMadper> nyfair: 帮我看看收不收流量费
<O0XX> iMadper: 快叫老司机帮忙翻译
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实教授应该让你推荐蟹，不一定是螃蟹，大部分人习惯叫螃蟹
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司機，求團購
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说大闸蟹啥的
<iMadper> tenzu: 没了啊, 你想吃海星水母?
<iMadper> nyfair: 团购啥? 我已经买了啊
<jiero> 好有钱。。。
<iMadper> nyfair: 特别快, 特别好用, 但是我们看到流量限制是多少.
<nyfair> iMadper: 求vpn玩小黃油
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能吧, 不过我不喜欢这玩意
<tenzu> iMadper: 没吃过
<iMadper> nyfair: 没vpn, 没shadowsocks, 只有一个fwall
<nyfair> iMadper: 你買的哪種又不告訴我
<iMadper> nyfair: 最便宜的档位
<nyfair> iMadper: 求shadowsocks
<nyfair> 467日元那個？
<O0XX> nyfair: http://dream.jp/vps/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ VPSならDTI｜月額467円（税抜） メモリ1GB｜ServersMan@VPS
<O0XX> iMadper: 你发错链接给老司机了
<iMadper> 哦
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 摸摸头
<jiero> IRC真不是好地方
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 摸摸 tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: 你别乱来
<imtxc_unhappy> 我这个 shadowsocks 在手机上速度很慢啊
<Mayaer> 咋不是好地方了
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: shadowsocks最近是很慢了
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 等我们的fwall吧
<nyfair> iMadper: 沒看到有流量費啊
<iMadper> nyfair: okay ! 多谢!
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: 什么进度了
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 其实已经可以跑了
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 我和 老司机已经不用 ss了现在
<imtxc_unhappy> O0XX: 安卓客户端有不
<nyfair> iMadper: 求共享，我就玩玩dmm小遊戲，不會佔很多帶寬的
<O0XX> imtxc_unhappy: 还木有
<iMadper> nyfair: 你搭个anyconnect的vpn?
<nyfair> iMadper: 我只要個代理就行了，有vpn當然更好
<iMadper> nyfair: sock5代理?
<nyfair> iMadper: å°±shadowsocks
<iMadper> nyfair: 拒绝shadowsocks. 但是你要是sock5代理还是可以给你的
<nyfair> iMadper: 好啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 這不更好，還能少裝個shadowsocks client
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是你需要个别的client...
<nyfair> iMadper: 我現在用的heroku
<iMadper> nyfair: 好像不需要
<nyfair> iMadper: sock5爲什麼要client?
<iMadper> nyfair: 对, 我刚想到
<iMadper> nyfair: 等我试试看哈
<nyfair> iMadper: 貌似以前tor有個子項目privoxy能把sock5轉成http代理，現在瀏覽器都支持sock5代理了
<jusss> 我打算先用免费的amazon的ec2熟悉下
<jusss> 不知道能不能翻墙
<jusss> amazon的ec2
<nyfair> jusss: 看fc2的小黃片？
<nyfair> jusss: 不看fc2用ec2幹嘛
<jusss> nyfair: 下tokyohot的小黄片
<onlylove> Mayaer: jiero经常乱说话，你别介意
<nyfair> sukebei.nyaa
<nyfair> sukebei.nyaa.eu
<alvin_rxg> Title: NT > Browse (@ nyaa.se *FROM* nyaa.eu)
<Mayaer> onlylove: 爱叔 你尊好:-D
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 哇
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 不小心点开了
<happyaron> 饿死了
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 這是裏站，表站是nyaa.eu
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐，刚才好像没拜着
<happyaron> tenzu_: 拜见疼主
<happyaron> O0XX: 你是哪位啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 新来的
<tenzu_> happyaron: 茸茸~~~
<nyfair> happyaron: 拜見老司機
<iMadper> nyfair: msg
<happyaron> nyfair: 我怎么成老司机的
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 赞
<jusss> onlylove: amazon的ec2能翻墙不？还是我直接买个国外的vps,
<imtxc_unhappy> 这边的种子下载速度怎么样啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我没用过那种东西
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • veket发布8.06了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464152 好吧，图片是我随便选择的，veket论坛上几乎不贴图片，那些介绍还有帮助文档几乎全部是复制旧版过来可直接用的，从veket-2.39开始几乎就通用了 官方的介绍太没特色了，我来段特色介绍啊， veket是个很另类的发行版
<^k^>  ─> ，只适合像我这种懒人，就是极容易安装，安装上就能用的系统，安装通常只是几分钟的事，支持直接安装 …
<imtxc_unhappy> rarbg.com  上面的种子下载速度很慢啊 cc happyaron
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你都啥网址，你俩发的我不敢随便点
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 那是神马网站
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 记得是你发给我的啊
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 哦，我错了，是破马发给我的
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 我就记得是一个老司机发的，今天破马没来，就认错了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 对了，淘宝的卡是正版的么，我刚想起来
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不是正版的卡很麻烦
<jusss> iMadper: 购买digitalocean 5美元那个，分配的ip是固定的吗?
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那种自己做的卡，我知道，但是那种卡貌似容易出问题
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-39-1050740-1.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 不要在网上买迷你公交卡_北京_天涯论坛
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 买正版的
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo shi lai da jiangyou de
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_=wR:QU*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 那个尺子那个和邮政那个是正版
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 别的不要买
<alvin_test> en, hao ba. jiu zhe yang
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<alvin_test> di san ci ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<alvin_test> di si ci ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5
<alvin_test> di wu ci ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<alvin_test> ni shi zhen de ma ?
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: ，”一哥们里面500多元就算费了“
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 算了，我去看看零售的吧，想要不差那点钱
<nyfair> ha ha ha ha
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *6)cx=*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 还有这个，谁让你给你们充500的
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> hahahaha
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那个是盗版卡
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 自己做的
<imtxc_unhappy> di 0 ci ce shi
<alvin_rxg> imtxc_unhappy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *<9q!{*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> ko no ya rou, shi ne
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<onlylove> ko ni qi wa
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *s4 \oYR*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 说了，不要买那个星座的什么的
<onlylove> 不好玩
<nyfair> ba ge ya lu
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 就那个尺子的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 还有个邮政的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我去店里买正版！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 那两个是正版啊亲
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 店里其他的是假的么
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 民族文化宫
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 恩，其他的是自己做的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我说的店里，是实体的，地铁站
<nyfair> zhe♀ji♀qi♀ren♀yi♀dian♀dou♀bu♀hao♀wan
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不知道哪个地铁站有
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 民族文化宫肯定有
<imtxc_unhappy> 哦啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 如果那里没有……那就是没货
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那种卡最早就是民族文化宫一家卖
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 然后刚给你那帖子，最下面有零售地址
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 准备再办一张腿毛卡...
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 腿毛？
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 那是啥卡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 嗯
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 好吧，你愿意哪里买就哪里买，我只是告诉你我之前买的便宜的妥妥的用而已
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 每月薅100积分, 外加生日月双倍积分的卡
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 没听过啊，
 * alvin_rxg 好无聊，好想被强奸
<imtxc_unhappy> g 腿毛卡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/559617
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ gregory 格里高利 SKETCH 25 户外休闲包 25L 488.5元包邮 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 太贵...
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 一会人一个美国黑人回去找你
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我是外观党，不会忍那么难看的外形的，如果那样，我还不如用普通卡
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 或者你把你司的卡给我个呗
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我也嘚瑟下
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我的鼻毛里有一根是白色的！！！
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: http://goo.gl/99cgAj
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/gif
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 恭喜
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看，你那检查功能太弱，罗马文的假名都是拼音
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<imtxc_unhappy> ^^^
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没人强奸我
<onlylove> iMadper: 你确定美国黑人够用？得非洲的吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来现在黑人遍地是，就像中国的东北人
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: ja ich weiss. es konnte nur für chinesiche sprache gültig
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道啊, 你问问 alvin_rxg 是希望被美国黑人强奸还是非洲黑人?
 * jiero 和旅途上的朋友说我找不到缺点去改，他和她竟然说你可能是完美的。完美的没人喜欢。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 说人话！
<alvin_rxg> 谁帮我搞个这设备 http://goo.gl/6lghtW
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ The Holographic Home - YouTube
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  愿上帝强奸你
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 愿玛丽亚强奸你
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_unhappy: 想想还是算了, 一个月薅几块钱不够麻烦的
<imtxc_unhappy> adam_magic_pack: 。。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  招商银行的M+ 很麻烦，每天花 *.99 返还0.99 。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 一个月30元~
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 懒得
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 也是，不到你1分钟工资啊。
<iMadper> qiao: 你去不去那个西安公司?
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: wisdom?
<qiao> iMadper: 人家要的是主要是web相关的。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你今天怎么有空
<iMadper> qiao: 快转型啊.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在实验室做光棍司令，想干吗就干吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真屌
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我明年想去 audi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汽车编程？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 但我这三角喵技术他们似乎不感兴趣
<qiao> iMadper: 现在看的书是 虚拟化与云计算
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不多。软硬件结合的自动化之类的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或者 augmented reality 相关的，非纯理论的
<iMadper> qiao: 现在的云计算, 其实就是web开发
<qiao> iMadper: 对嘛，刚拿到一本书，在看。。
<qiao> iMadper: 这个公司听过。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你妹子是哪里人? 也是陕西的?
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 乃要不要回西安啊?
<qiao> iMadper: 回啊。。
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy: 腿毛卡 not defined.
<iMadper> qiao: 那乃妹子怎么办?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: qiao 说的那么好 薪资水平没讲
<qiao> iMadper: 有好的机会的话，就快点回。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我知道啊, 讲了薪资水平的, 你去面也不一定给到你
<qiao> iMadper: so，这个还得和妹子讲下。。
<iMadper> qiao: 带妹子一起回去?
<iMadper> qiao: 人生赢家啊!
<iMadper> qiao: 你跟 O0XX 都是人生赢家
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道妹子去不去。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你还没跟她提过?
<qiao> iMadper: 聊天的时候聊过，没有反对。。
<qiao> iMadper: 不过这个事，厄，不好说。。
<qiao> iMadper: 妹子去了不知道干啥啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 聊的是你要回去, 然后她没有反对, 还是你要带她回去, 她没有反对? 这俩区别可大了!
<qiao> iMadper: 带她回去，没有反对。。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣
<qiao> iMadper: 私聊。。
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐 渡我
<Mayaer> roylez: 艾玛 主席 好久不见
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 都说了渡你妹
<roylez> Mayaer: 你谁啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 妈呀
<Mayaer> roylez: 好桑心  主席把我忘了
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 呜呜
<jiero> Mayaer: 你被忘了，再插一刀
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: mac没有mlocate，不高兴
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 没有的多了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 大部分的好货都有
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 大部分的渣都没有
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: pat pat
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我是觉得power user是不能满足的
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 艾玛  这是惊动了大神儿们
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/t2r9yP
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 在学校的年轻人适合用什么样的香水？ - 知乎
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 呐，我其实是个小白
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我原来有个alias专门用 mlocate 检索自己目录的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 单独的db文件，单独的检索命令
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: mac这个就不爽了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 总不能让spotlight知道我的毛片位置吧
<alvin_rxg> roylez: 你有啥见不得人的毛片？
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 你的毛片都见得人？
<alvin_rxg> roylez: 当然，都光明正大的在我的 videos 目录下
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 求分享
<alvin_rxg> roylez: 都是来自 sexinsex 的啦。还有啥好分享的。好久没下了，都不知道是不是性冷淡了
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 你必须是
<adam_magic_pack> ........
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你看到 roylez 了有没有原始的欲望从内心迸发出来? 如果有, 那你不是性冷淡, 如果没有, 那你..
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 表烦，找妹子去了
<imtxc_unhappy> 水木十大里面的那个蜥蜴的帖子真开心
<tryit> iMadper, 请教一个关于Makefile的问题
<iMadper> tryit: 额... 我就会写最最简单的makefile...
<tryit> iMadper, 其实我对make比较熟悉，但是现在遇到了一个麻烦的问题
<tryit> iMadper, ld的目标文件的顺序如何确定
<tryit> 比如ld a.o b.o -o x.elf
<tryit> iMadper, 给你看个我的吧
<iMadper> tryit: 不用看了... 你问的, 我不会....
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<tryit> iMadper, main.elf : init.o main.o clock.o uart.o led.o
<iMadper> 诶, 那个研究这方面的日本兄弟呢?
<tryit> iMadper, arm-unknown-linux-gnueabi-ld -Ttext 0x0 -e _start -static main.o init.o clock.o uart.o led.o -o main.elf
<tryit> 这是实际执行的顺序
<tryit> 而我想让init.o在main.o的前面
<iMadper> tryit: 这个真不知道, 问李老板吧...
<tryit> iMadper, 我再啃啃info吧
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dash 如何设置不进行网络搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464155 每次都搜索网络, 超级慢, 还感觉有些卡, 能否设置不进行网络搜索呢? ubuntu 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 walfud — 2014-09-19 17:38
 * slucx-away 下班回家，友善的supervivi真TM垃圾
 * jiero 现在疯疯的。
<jiero> 感到好无聊。
<hehez> 困
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41196
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 女子的头颅替换3D打印的塑料头颅
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41190
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软关闭硅谷研究院
<onlylove> 微软在今年7月宣布裁员1.8万，其中超过1.2万是前诺基亚雇员。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41187
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Larry Ellison将卸任甲骨文CEO一职
<jiero> onlylove:  好无聊无聊无聊！！！
<jiero> 、me
<tryit> jiero, 熟悉make不
<jiero> tryit: 不懂
<tryit> jiero, 对啥熟
<jiero> tryit: 没有
 * jiero 什么都刻意的不去熟悉
 * jiero 讨厌熟悉任何东西
<tryit> jiero, 听说你的待遇比iMadper高？
<jiero> tryit: ？？？怎么可能
<jiero> tryit: 什么是待遇？
<tryit> jiero, 薪资呗
<jiero> tryit: 我的薪资为零
<tryit> jiero, 幸福，不必为生活操劳
<hehez> quit
<jiero> tryit: 不幸福
 * jiero 喜欢工作到死
 * jiero 还是没找到路径
<tryit> jiero, 。。。。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  适合你去幸福吧 http://www.huodongxing.com/event/4247911199100
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 成为插画师的入门课【零基础学习】 _活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大山谷的回声 : 微散文《回声》:孩子对山谷喊了声"喂", 四面八方传来阵阵的"喂"。 孩子很惊讶:你是谁? 山谷:你是谁? 孩子:告诉我！ 山谷:告诉我！ 孩子生气了:我恨你！ 山谷:我恨你！ 孩子:ā...á....ǎ...à哦！ā...á....ǎ...à哦诶！阿四弟,阿四刀,阿四带个弟个刀,阿四
<^k^>  ─> 弟,阿四弟个刀。 山谷:……尼玛逼！……………
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK+ 3.0 如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464156 wireshark1.12需要GTK+ 3.0的环境，请问有没有简便的安装方法。用源码安装太麻烦了，各种依赖需要装。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shengrulee — 2014-09-19 17:42
<jiero> Mayaer:  好无聊
<Mayaer>  想被强奸么。。
 * alvin_rxg 围观  Mayaer 强奸 jiero 
<jiero> Mayaer: 你怎么可能强奸我。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。阿文你个笨蛋
<Mayaer> 你不造网上有个那种搞怪的图片 里面说 好无聊，好想被强奸吗。。
 * alvin_rxg 围观 jiero 强奸 Mayaer 
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/99cgAj
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/gif
<jiero> Mayaer: 不知道啊
 * jiero 扁 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 围观你们俩搞基
<^k^> 新 云计算 • hadoop上传文件时出错，试遍网上所有解决方法均失败。求高手指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464159 hadoop fs -put localfile . 时出现如下错误： could only be replicated to 0 nodes, instead of 1 上网查了很多资料，一一试过，现将方法及结果记录下： 方法一： 确保master（namenode）、sla
<^k^>  ─> ves（datanode）的防火墙已经关闭 结果： 用命令$ sudo ufw disable将防火墙都关闭。问题还是存在 方法二： 确保 …
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: Mayaer: 搞基搞完啦
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  一男一女搞基。其实搞基是什么。我去搜一下。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 你是女的呀？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 你好，我叫 alvin
 * jiero 碾压 alvin_rxg
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 你是第一次知道吗。。
 * jiero 射箭击中 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 敢问小姐芳龄呀？
<alvin_rxg> 我已经好久没来这儿混了……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你不认识 maya了！！！
<Mayaer> 半老徐娘
<jiero> Mayaer:  。。。徐娘一半年纪啊
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 敢情芳龄二八
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 20了。。
<alvin_rxg>  二 x 八 = 十六
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 哎呀，咱俩差了快一半了
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 没事 我就喜欢大叔
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 来来，给叔瞧瞧你的样子
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 我操 这么直白
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 我操，不直白怎么泡妞
<Mayaer> al
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg:  woca I can't type Chinese...
<alvin_rxg> 好像我的 google plus 真是一张邋遢照……
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: i can do the translation for u
<Mayaer> wo an shen me le...
<zodiac1111> shift
<Mayaer> dui u post ur photo first
<alvin_rxg> ...  脚本没触发？……
<Mayaer> zodiac1111: bu shi
<Mayaer> gang cai hai haohao de
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *gr7yS*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: www.google.de/search?q=alvin+ren+google+plus
<zodiac1111> Mayaer, 输入法挂了
<zodiac1111> 检测拼音的脚本触发了?
<Mayaer> 我擦
<Mayaer> 突然又好了
<zodiac1111> 什么环境? Mayaer
<Mayaer> 刚准备说尼玛刚要炮大叔 输入法就不给力了
<Mayaer> 啥啥环境 系统吗
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 照片已出，轮到你了
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 你来真的啊。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: ==> www.google.de/search?q=alvin+ren+google+plus
<alvin_rxg> 又不是什么见不得人的照片……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 直白也泡不到。
 * jiero 完全是被无视的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哎。泡妞么，当然是要主动礼尚往来的呀。不然小姑娘怎么投怀送抱呢
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  反正我现在已经不做任何打算了，大概不是受伤，是自己理解。
<roylez> jiero: 难怪宾宾总是不爽 http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0529/09/1967429_120220583.shtml
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【军事纵横】中国海军“湛江号”击沉菲律宾军舰-有图有真相
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • [求助]我的mint启动要很长时间才能进入桌面，什么问题啊 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464160 前天刚安装的 Linuxmint 17 v2 x64 版 。 但是每次启动要很长时间才能进入桌面，中间大概要等三四分钟，如图 ： 统计信息: 发表于 由 Feiyin — 2014-09-19 20:22
<jiero> roylez: 真的？
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 那个链接一点进去 就显示google的搜索页面 搜索的是 alvin ren  google plus
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 那这个比较合适 http://goo.gl/iyt6IH
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<Mayaer> 给规了
<Mayaer> 给跪了
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 美女平身
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
 * jiero 感觉自己黑了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 她不是美女啊？
<Mayaer> 写了一大段话 G+发不出去 结果我想把话复制出来 粘贴在一个文档里先放着 结果中途复制了你的名字打算用G+搜索 结果回去看 那些文字没了 可能我按的是ctrl+x不是C
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我说我黑了管你
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: clipboard manager 呢？
<Mayaer> 那是啥
<alvin_rxg> facepalm
<Mayaer> 新给的链接也打不开
<jiero> 夜空中最亮的星(Remix版) 逃跑计划乐队
<alvin_rxg> 敢情被墙了
 * jiero 现在好复杂啊，心情
 * jiero 总被说想太多
<Mayaer> 我翻墙了呀
<alvin_rxg> 风吹来的砂穿过所有的记忆，谁都知道我在想你的照片
<Mayaer> G+ Youtube能上  只是图片显示不完全 加载小圆圈一直在转啊转
<alvin_rxg> https://plus.google.com/+AlvinRen
<^k^> ⇪ t: Alvin Ren - Google+
<alvin_rxg> 十年没更新过了
<Mayaer> 能打开我的主页 就是打不开你的链接
<Mayaer> 给跪。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 行，别忙活了。让叔看看你的照片吧。
<Mayaer> 后面换成 +MayaNi就行 你去找吧。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 哟，小妞不错啊，后边有几个人排队追你啊？
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 我那剪贴板里的那些话还能找回来不。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 所以我问你，你有没有 clipboard manager  装着……
<Mayaer> 没有。。
<alvin_rxg> facepalm
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: system tray 那边没有一个剪切板的话，是挺麻烦的
<Mayaer> 没有。。
<Mayaer> 那算了，没了就没了吧
<alvin_rxg> 论：应急方案的重要性
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<Mayaer> 没事 有些事命中注定 发不了就发不了吧 不强求
<alvin_rxg> easybcd 不错……
<jiero> 没有了啊。
 * jiero 用了27年都没找到同志哈
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 快移民去英国吧
 * jiero 知道有用了20年才碰到喜欢的人这种情况。我还会活着。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么是英国？
<Mayaer> jiero: 用啥？
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 用他的生命
<Mayaer> 。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 大水货，每天挂机，不挂机就来吓唬小MM
<perr> 喵
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 让
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 承让
<jiero> 汪
<onlylove> jiero: 喵喵
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教！Ubuntu 控制台没有显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464161 按下ctr alt f1 -f6 均是黑屏 按照登录的步骤敲入帐号，密码。在用VI 随便编辑了一个文档，保存。在X window 下可以看到该文件 应该只是显示的问题。各位有没有什么解决方法？控制台的配置文档是哪一
<^k^>  ─> 个？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 乔布儿 — 2014-09-19 20:53
<alvin_rxg> raarrrrrr
<jiero> onlylove:  吱吱
<dexter_> ?g
<alvin_rxg> http://data3.whicdn.com/images/48985027/large.jpg
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教：fcitx 如何设置字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464162 如题，ubuntu 14.04系统，装了fcitx+郑码后，发现字体不均匀，有的大，有的小。于是想换个字体，没找到在哪里换呢? ps. 为什么任务栏上的图标也没有了，但可以正常打字。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 nickleeh — 2014-09-19 21:18
<jusss> roylez: hoxily , ofan ,买域名去哪买？
<roylez> jusss: godaddy
<jusss> roylez: 自动添加mx记录吗？
<roylez> jusss: name.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<roylez> jusss: 我上次在name.com买的
<jusss> roylez: 买了后加不加mx记录？
<roylez> jusss: 忘了
<jusss> roylez: 这个一买是几个月
<roylez> jusss: 1å¹´
<jusss> roylez: 真好，
<jusss> roylez: 我打算现在买个vps和域名
<jusss> roylez: 5美元那个digitalocean
<roylez> jusss: 土豪
<jusss> roylez: 5美元还尼玛土豪呀，你买的linode最低的是10美元
<jusss> roylez: 我昨天visa卡刚下来
<roylez> jusss: Linode到期了，我换了个4.87一年的
<roylez> jusss: xvmlab
<jusss> roylez: 为什么godaddy上的域名标价是人民币？
<roylez> jusss: 识别了你在天朝
<jusss> roylez: 那还是英文界面。。。
<jusss> roylez: 18人民币买个info域名
<roylez> jusss: name.com?
<jusss> roylez: 你上次那个dooloo.info多少钱
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com?)
<roylez> jusss: 忘了
<jusss> roylez: name.com的info要11美元。。。
<jusss> roylez: 差太多了
<jusss> roylez: name.com的org却要7美元。。
<jusss> roylez: 这两个差距大呀
<roylez> jusss: 都是第一年的价格
<roylez> jusss: 你不止用一年的话，第一年的价格不用太在意
<Mayaer> 洗澡睡觉啦～
 * Mayaer 晚安～
<jusss> roylez: 我先买域名还是vps?
<jusss> roylez: 没买过没经验
<roylez> jusss: 都可以
<jusss> roylez: 这个xvmlabs不知道国内访问好不
<jusss> roylez: 那写了1 ipv4 address是啥意思？难道别的vps都有好几个ip?
<roylez> jusss: 我用它做翻墙代理，速度不快，不过Google凑合能用
<roylez> jusss: 你可以多买ip
<dexter_> ?
<jusss> roylez: 我看了他的说明，限制有点多呀
<roylez> jusss: 不说了。困了。褪黑素效果上来了
<jusss> roylez: we care about what is going on on our network
<jusss> 算了，还是买digitalocean算了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 顾客的疑问 : 在里约热内卢,一个坐在出租车里的外地旅客问司机:"听说,你们这里的司机开起车来车速惊人,可是却很少出事故。这是什么原因呢?""这很简单。"司机说,"我们这里技术不高的司机早已在车祸当中死去了。"
<huigegood> 请问现在linux翻墙用什么方式好
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 从中兴通讯手机研发看国产操作系统有多难 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464164 来源：PConline 品科技 近日，国产操作系统又成为焦点，按一些专家的说法，只有操作系统国产了，才能保证安全。问题是，研发一个能稳定运行的操作系统容易吗? 16日，研发具有自主知识
<^k^>  ─> 产权操作系统的中科红旗公司1500多万元欠薪案被北京海淀法院强制执行。资料显示，中科红旗公司成立于2 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • SUSE委托调查：零宕机对IT行业至关重要 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464165 　来源：IT168 　　SUSE委托开展的调查表明，大多数组织都在努力通过升级硬件、应用程序和操作系统性能来达到减少宕机时间的目的。 　　将近四分之三接受调查的IT专业人士表示，他们所在
<^k^>  ─> 的组织把实现企业计算机系统零宕机时间作为一个重要目标，而目前有89%的人预计会在运行最重要的工作负 …
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我心里有问题了，折腾了2个多小时就是没买vps和域名
<jusss> onlylove: 一直在想先买域名还是先买vps
<onlylove> jusss: 没必要……
<jusss> 最后啥也没买，擦擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 你要域名做啥
<jusss> 我有选择恐惧症
<jusss> onlylove: 做自己的邮箱
<jusss> onlylove: 买域名后，我就有自己的邮箱了呀
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jusss> 装个postfix
<onlylove> jusss: mail server是最难弄的……你能弄好最好不过
<onlylove> 老黄开始发帖了……
<onlylove> jusss: 其实主要是安全问题……
<onlylove> jusss: 别的都好说
<jusss> onlylove: 什么安全？
<jusss> onlylove: 邮箱的安全？
<onlylove> jusss: 邮件的中继啥的，你要知道互联网上的流量，除了P2P，还有垃圾邮件
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，准确点说，是你server的安全
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道买.org还是info
<jusss> net合com太贵
<jusss> 比较倾向org
<jusss> name.com org要7美元
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 第一年？还是每年？有的第一年贵往后便宜
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，
<onlylove> jusss: 反正你要打算维护这东西就是个坑
<jusss> onlylove: 就打算玩玩
<jusss> onlylove: 我又不做门户
<onlylove> jusss: 想想以后每年要给vps续费，域名续费，维护server就头大
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然我是sa，但是不是很愿意做这种事情
<onlylove> jusss: 除非我有自己的物理机器和网络
<onlylove> jusss: 可是天朝这环境，你懂得
<jusss> onlylove: ssh shadowsocks这种在服务器上的配置最后怎么总是监听本地端口转发至本机ip的另一个端口？
<jusss> 不明白原理
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是不明白原理就有点麻烦，不过，能用就行
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道为啥转发端口吗？在服务器上
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道的是，如果两个应用占用同一个端口，就会有转发
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说nginx和apache httpd
<onlylove> jusss: nginx处理静态快，并发好，httpd擅长处理动态，所以就让nginx当前端，httpd处理后台
<onlylove> jusss: 然后你就有了俩http server，都占用80，咋办？nginx监听80，转发到81
<onlylove> jusss: 然后httpd监听81
<onlylove> jusss: 懂了不？
<jusss> onlylove: 这个客户端的我明白，
<newborn> 刚刚说的nginx反向代理apache呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 那有个东西，翻墙用的，监听的是127.0.0.1的端口，你该知道吧，XX门
<jusss> onlylove: 客户端监听本地转发远端，这个服务器是本地转发本地
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说个玩法，起XX门，然后用tor连接socket代理到xx门的端口
<onlylove> jusss: 不能再多说了……我怕有人查水表
<jusss> 晕乎乎的
<jusss> onlylove: 苏格兰没独立成功
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己晕着去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 本来就不指望
<jusss> onlylove: 华莱士白死了
<jusss> 华莱士最后死时喊的那句freedom太感动了
<onlylove> jusss: 我才不管
<onlylove> jusss: 这是英格兰和苏格兰的家务事
<jusss> 最后苏格兰那小风笛一吹，真悲伤
<jiero> knownbad:  我感觉我人生好无聊啊
<jiero> knownbad: 根本无法集中精力做一件事。
<jusss> jiero: 我才无聊，空想很多却不做
<jusss> 我有个想法要改我的emacs配置文件，过了2周才动
<jusss> 我想买vps，过了3年还没买
<jusss> 我想改我的小程序，过了1周多没东
<jusss> 有太多想法，啥也不动
<jiero> jusss: 我空想的比你多太多太多了。。。
 * jusss 属于空想不干派，外加严重的选择恐惧症
<knownbad> jiero: ?
<knownbad> 今晚便秘了吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  我好久没有执行堵塞厕所计划了
<jiero> knownbad: 我觉得我已经吃太多了
<knownbad> 你什么病都没就寂寞。
<jiero> knownbad: 寂寞是因为人心
<knownbad> 去撩拨妹妹的心吧。
<jiero> knownbad:  我还是爱自己更多一些。
<jiero> knownbad: 没有想要撩拨的妹妹
<knownbad> 那是你自恋过多。
<jiero> knownbad: 也不是，是自己优先，因为目的优先
<knownbad> 就算你要人家，人家不一定要你。   多试试无妨。   你上次要那个人家要你吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  没要哈。我很少找到想要的。
<knownbad> 你可以考虑男的。
<jiero> knownbad:  男的也没碰到
<knownbad> 自恋的人多有同性恋倾向。
<jiero> knownbad:  发现我好像属于 无性恋
<jiero> knownbad: 单纯是喜欢她-只是作为人而已
<onlylove> knownbad: 你悠着点……别乱讲，万一……
<knownbad> 我为她庆幸没跟你。   你都不知道你要啥。
<knownbad> onlylove: 当他找你时，你准备好就行了，
<onlylove> knownbad: 滚粗！
<knownbad> 屁眼抹油。
<wmllz> 呵呵
<onlylove> knownbad: 怪不得 gebjgd 说你卖屁股的
<knownbad> 错，我是买屁股的。   你卖吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
 * jiero 碾压 knownbad
<jiero> knownbad: 当时无聊的就想呆在她身边。
<knownbad> jiero: 如果没想清楚时，都只是短期没什么太多考虑的。
<jiero> knownbad:  知道碰到另外一个能迅速理解我的女孩，发现自己确实做不到一直如此。。。
<knownbad> 那如果想要长期的，你却又不知道要啥。
<knownbad> 了解自己可能更难更重要。
<knownbad> 了解你不表示要你。
<knownbad> 朋友有时只是朋友。
<jiero> knownbad: ？什么意思啊。
<jiero> knownbad: 从来没有人想要多么了解我啊。
<jiero> knownbad: 除了父母
<knownbad> 正因为了解你，所以人家不要你啊傻子。
<knownbad> 人家有她的要求梦想。
<knownbad> 你不是她要的，就这么简单。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯嗯嗯嗯。当然知道，我也没觉得有多合适，一直都像放弃的——
 * jiero 从来没有对她说适合，我也赞同不是多么切合要求
 * jiero 多数孩子就是要爱她和她一起玩，一起快乐的过简单的日子。  我不行哈。
<knownbad> 你不是不行，可能没经验吧。
<knownbad> 记得不要自己爽要让她先爽。
<jiero> knownbad: 过去了。不准备追她，因为怎么看我都不会让她幸福的——除非我改变了她
<knownbad> 哈，你这次没过于严肃。
<knownbad> 看起来差不多结束了。
<knownbad> 施主想开了，善哉善哉
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。我现在不迷茫这事情了。我现在也不想去追那个我见到过理解我思维最快的女孩。世界都是这样过去的。我还是不恋爱不结婚最好了。
<jiero> freeflying:  还不睡！
<freeflying> jiero: 才起来啊
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。在哪个国家了？
<freeflying> jiero: 天朝啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  时间已经分裂了
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 你是美国人一起玩玩么
<jiero> 不对。
<freeflying> jiero: 我是天朝人啊
<jiero> freeflying: 那又有关西吗
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 关西现在2点多吧
<jiero> freeflying:  其实和关西到没关系
 * jiero 不是那人。下一刻
<freeflying> jiero: 不是谁
<jiero> freeflying:  我不是我自己之外的人——
<freeflying> jiero: 你咋还没睡呢
<jiero> freeflying: 我不知道我醒来会干什么。
<knownbad> 打飞机。
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> knownbad:  可能我确实更喜欢女孩子
<knownbad> 那你假设下，如果找不着第一选择是否第二也可以？
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯
<jusss-> hi,all
<^k^> jusss-:点点点.  07:47
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-20
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为什么 librioffice不支持微软的有修改密码的ppt文档，完全不能打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464169 为什么 librioffice不支持微软的有修改密码的ppt文档，windows下可以正常打开的，那个密码只是禁止修改，不影响只读的，完全不能打开.q请指点下。谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux999 — 2014-09-19 23:49
<Hamsten> ^k^,怎么安装你啊
<Hamsten> 话说  有谁知道怎么在ubuntu server上安装kk-bot...
<Hamsten> 我安装好ruby和gem  启动kk-bot就报错了
<Hamsten> 擦   搞错分支了 貌似。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 误删Ubuntu14.04 .bash profile里面的内容 在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464171 误删Ubuntu14.04 .bash profile里面的内容 在线等 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦渡飞水 — 2014-09-20 8:59
<Niac>  /msg NickServ identify 2660552
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 误删Ubuntu14.04LTS .bash profile里面的内容 希望大家帮忙给我复制一份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464172 误删Ubuntu14.04LTS .bash profile里面的内容 希望大家给我复制一份 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦渡飞水 — 2014-09-20 9:03
<^k^> Hamsten, .. 休息一下 ..  09:07
<jiero> escaped from ziggaurt...
<ineed> hi all
<^k^> ineed:点点点.  10:07
<kutan> morning
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rpGITRkZAAEFZi4lPAUAALrJALalB0AAQV-002.jpg 这警示牌该换换了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何用上 google 搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464175 现在连香港谷歌也不能使用了。查一下对策是 goagent, 但是goagent 的下载地址在 code.google.com，现在连这个网站也不能进去了。我仅要求能上香港谷歌即可． 统计信息: 发表于 由 wutong — 2014-09-20 10:21
<jiero> 找到要做的了。每天都累死好了。
<Niac> $ tirc -n Niac -s irc.freenode.net  怎么一直提示命令错误啊
<Niac> 有谁在win7下装cywin 玩tirc 啊
<kutan> Niac: 为什么不用irssi?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 繁体字输入法，怎安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464177 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Pastez — 2014-09-20 10:28
<jusss> 今天怎么都没来呀
<kutan> - -.
<kutan> 不知道现在国内irc服务器还有吗
<jusss> kutan: 有，比较少
<kutan> jusss: 好怀念以前读书时候上IRC的日子 =  =
<jusss> kutan: 我也是
<kutan> jusss: 你常来这里?
<jusss> kutan: 嗯
<kutan> jusss: 我不常来,而且每次来我的NICKNAME都不一样 = =
<kutan> 感觉我来这里,就是来怀旧的
<newborn> 😋
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> kutan: 你活跃的那段时间是什么时候？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus快捷键问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464178 ibus现在不能设置打开关闭？只能设置下一个输入法，上一个输入法？ 就是按ctrl+space关才打开输入法。现在按ctrl+space就是下一个输入法，太不方便了 统计信息: 发表于 由 雪风FFR31D系 — 2014-09-20 11:30
<jusss> hoxily: 中午好
<jiero> 中秋好
<jiero> 要到晚秋了。准备过冬了吗？
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦胚
<kutan> kutan:
<jiero> kenan
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公对母 : 对联课上。学生:男跟女对,那公跟什么对呢?老师:当然是跟母对了。学生:可是我爸总是对错我妈。老师:他们怎么对呀?学生:老公--老婆。 
<jiero> knownbad:  你在吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  我想改变现在社会物质和知识交换的方式。
<jiero> knownbad:  现在脑袋不纯粹了。
<knownbad> 直接上床？
<yuhui> hello
<^k^> yuhui:点点点.  12:51
<yuhui> 有人用过freebsd妈
<yuhui> 我先查询一下xchat的用法,我还不知道怎么发送给指定的一个人.
<yuhui> @^K^
<knownbad> 点两下Nick.
<yuhui> 谢谢
<knownbad> 是的。
<knownbad> 只要是GUI界面都可以点。
<yuhui> 你有用libreoffice吗?
<yuhui> 我使用libreoffice有一些问题,就是不能打开文件名字是中文的文件.包括libreoffice自己建立的文件.
<yuhui> 但是其它的软件不存在这个问题.
<yuhui> 只要我用libreoffice打开中文文件,会显示文件不存在.
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<^k^> ⇪ t: List of Internet Relay Chat commands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yuhui> ^_^ thanks
<knownbad> 可能需要zh-CN UTF-8 和 zh-CN GBK locale.
<yuhui> 现在的locale是英文的,我只要把文件名改成英文,就可以打开,文件内容里面有中文也可以打开,
<yuhui> libreoffice的中文补丁我也打上了,libreoffice的操作界面都是中文的了
<knownbad> 试试Locale，其他的不清楚。
<yuhui> 貌似跟locale无关...
 * onlylove 拜 wzssyqa_ 袜子壕
 * onlylove 拜 happyaron 妹子壕+ P7壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 我刚看荣耀6了，边框不喜欢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rgyIaNpGAACXXV5zan0AALrIwDucgEAAJd1802.jpg 他们都开这种车,酷毙了
 * jiero 拜壕们非壕们
<jiero> lainme 到了？
<jiero> onlylove: 去招待 lainme 了？
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道，么人通知我
<onlylove> jiero: 招待蓝莓不是 happyaron 的事情么
<jiero> onlylove: 完蛋了。我的信用卡怎么要支付 2000啊。竟然两个月4500了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你自己刷卡怪我咯
<user2114> 牛逼
<jiero> onlylove: 我怎么用了这么多！
<jiero> maplebeats:  好无聊好无聊
<user2114> 为什么无聊啊
<jiero> onlylove:  收到了工资。那么我大概就是那样了。没钱了。
<jiero> onlylove:  确实奇怪，刚出账单，工资也来了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 银行看你每月这么认真的超额，会给你提额的
<jiero> onlylove: 我没超额啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 超额提额都没意思了
<daraircus> That system was copied  to RAM freed one USB port...
<jiero> onlylove:  我又没收入
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 土豪
<jiero> gebjgd: 土豪毛
<gebjgd> jiero: 土豪毛
<gebjgd> jiero: 上面的还是下面的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我鼻毛比较多，手指上毛也多
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ftp服务器，只有root能正常访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464180 求大神指教:root可以登陆并上传下载文件， 1、刚建的home目录下用户second无法登陆，报错：500 OOPS:cannot change directory: /home/second 2、var目录下的ftp用户可以登陆并有下载权限，怎么赋给他上传权限。 3、/e
<^k^>  ─> tc/vsftpd.chroot_list这个文件是没有的，so当我把想限制用户访问其他目录而把#chroot_list_user=yes；#chroot_local_enabl …
<jiero> Mayaer:  丫丫
<jiero> Mayaer: 马丫丫你好。
<Mayaer> jiero: 丫你妹
<jiero> Mayaer:  我妹妹都是小丫头
<jiero> Mayaer: 马上就有侄女了。
<jiero> happyaron:  招待 lainme 了吗？
<jiero> 现在的设计师不够聪明？为啥单肩包才能非对称设计？双肩就做不到？
<ArchStacker> Qt有没有把路径分开的功能啊，如D:\a\b分成D、a、b
<jiero> 哟
<jiero> happyaron:  到了吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 蓝莓姐没联系我啊
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。
<Mayaer> 好饿。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 吃
<Mayaer> happyaron: 坐等外卖中
<happyaron> 那就忍着吧
<Mayaer> 可是刚刚才叫。。
<Mayaer> 我忍了一下午了。。
<happyaron> 继续忍着
<Mayaer> 肚子还疼。。跟要来大姨妈似的
<Mayaer> 命途多舛啊
<happyaron> 加油咯。。
<knownbad> 大姨妈？
<orsina> hello, is there anyone from china who can help me ?
<knownbad> What kind of question is that?
<orsina> it is a silly request :(
<orsina> but I have no other way!
<knownbad> Same etiquette, ask question and wait for answer.
<orsina> but its not related to ubuntu...
<knownbad> Same thing, no question no answer.
<knownbad> I am probably not the person to answer anyway.
<Mayaer> 我的外卖竟然不到20分钟就到了！！！
<orsina> i need to create an account to a chinese cloud service, to download a file. But to create an account they send a 4 digit code to a mobile phone number...
<orsina> and they require a +86 or +852 (hk) mobile phone where to send this code.
<orsina> so that's why I need help. because there's no other way for me to receive this verification code and complete the account creation. Only if one is willing to help.
<zhong> orsina, where are you now?
<orsina> italy
<orsina> i need to register an account at 115.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 115网盘 · 互联我 (@ 115.com)
<orsina> to download a file. it cannot be possible to download without an account, so I have to create one for free :(
<orsina> but there's the sms verification code limitation.
<zhong> orsina, ......
<felixonmars> if you wouldn't mind, i guess the easier way is to ask someone here to download it for you, then upload to somewhere you can download
<felixonmars> (if it
<felixonmars> (if it's not tooooo big)
<zhong> orsina, ya ~ good idea
<orsina> let me check wait a second
<orsina> there are many files :(
<orsina> but one is more important than the others, now
<orsina> can I copy the link here?
<felixonmars> yes please
<orsina> http://115.com/file/d2hllhbo
<^k^> orsina: ⇪ IDSV7.31.WIN.rar · 互联我
<orsina> this one its 50 mb
<orsina> but I will need also the linux one
<felixonmars> i have only 20KiB/s uplink so i couldn't help too much :P
<orsina> can you create an account for me? :(
<orsina> or get my sms code verification?
<felixonmars> lemme check - hold on
<orsina> these are informix versions very old, which IBM does not host anymore on their site.
<felixonmars> if it's not so urgent, i could upload it for you after 2~3 hours
<felixonmars> when i'll get a better connection
<orsina> oh! I can wait also 2 days there is no problem
<felixonmars> okay
<orsina> but,
<orsina> or even a week! but..I will need also some other files :(
<orsina> which are also there.
<orsina> they are a total of 5 files, including that one
<felixonmars> orsina: maybe privmsg me :)
<felixonmars> fracting: HI
<orsina> yes, thanks
<fracting> felixonmars,
<felixonmars> fracting: 刚看到 hangouts 了, 可能需要多点时间才发的出去-.-
<jiero> Mayaer: 外卖不该都是10分钟内么
<jiero> Guest2741:  好奇怪
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<Mayaer> jiero: 想多了
<jiero> may
<jiero> Mayaer:  好吧。
 * jiero 27年没叫过外卖啊。。。
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Guest2741> jiero: 奇怪什么
<jiero> Guest2741 为啥你是用这个
<jiero> o
<wzssyqa> jiero: 网络不稳定
<wzssyqa> jiero: irssi没太搞明白
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还在深圳？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 是的
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还真挺能呆
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我不知道我在想什么了哈。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。我真不知道干啥啊啊啊啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 来北京找小妞啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我在四川也没待久啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 在成都也就12天。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  找小妞？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 为什么我一定要去北京找。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 啊啊我现在什么都不想做了
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你不是看上一个在北京的妹子么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 仅仅是平常的喜欢，没有啥特殊感情。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 现在也就是普通朋友那种级别的喜欢。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  现在觉得，其实能敞开说话的人并不少哈。男的反而隐藏的多些啊
<jiero> jusss:  去找妹子吧。
 * jiero 又被说对美女不感兴趣
<jusss> roylez: onlylove ,刚才干了件极其傻x的事，本想init 0关掉虚拟机的，却忘了连着vps呢，然后vps就没了。。。
<jusss> vps关机了。。。
<jusss> 然后怎么办呢？
<netsnail> btrfs真方便，想装另外一个系统只要加一个subvol就行了
<roylez> jusss: 上kiwipanel重启
<roylez> netsnail: 以后你会后悔的
<jusss> roylez: controlpanel里没了这个vps
<wlxmhls1> :)
<wzssyqa> wlxmhls1: :-)
<jusss> roylez: 启动了
<jusss> roylez: 在droplet-name下点那个名字才可以，跟name.com的那个点那个名字才能进去设置一样，我早晨申请了jusss.org找了半天没找到怎么设置dns最后需要点那个jusss.org才可以
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<jusss> 感觉这种设置好不人性化
<jiero> wzssyqa: 吃啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 吃什么？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  西红柿猪肉汤
<onlylove> 西红柿猪肉汤 ……能吃？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 也同样觉得不能吃
<Freebuilder> 吼吼！
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 有什么好事么
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 上线吼两声
<Freebuilder> 今天出去散了下步，腹部热死了 XD
<alvin_rxg> 几个月了？
<happyaron> jiero: 还是没有蓝莓姐的消息
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 蓝莓咋了？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 失踪了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 蓝莓姐今天来北京啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦
<jusss> happyaron: lainme去找你同居了吗？^-^
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 到北京工作？
<happyaron> jusss: 不要瞎想。。。
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 两天
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不知道啊，之前不是说大家面积么
<jiero> happyaron:  蓝莓姐姐迷路了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 有女人？求面基
<happyaron> jiero: 额，不至于吧
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你又不在天朝
<wzssyqa> jiero: ta不是在北京上过学么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没有。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 求 ger 的 offline
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我觉得lainme 没去过北京啊
<alvin_rxg> 哎，游戏都没杀好玩的了。谁有啥推荐的吗？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 啥叫ger。。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 找牛牛姐给你破解版
<jiero> happyaron:  german
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: germany
<alvin_rxg> jiero: germanY
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 嗯罗姐解释清楚了。。。
<Freebuilder> 桂林真是个好地方
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  german job 。
<happyaron> 没去过。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你去今天sfd了么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没去
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有啥新闻么
<jiero> happyaron: 北京好玩的活动多啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 再半年就毕业了。挺犹豫的是回来还是留在德国。。。毕竟德国满眼望过去，都是乡村
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你去了么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 据说有人去说龙芯了lol
<happyaron> jiero: 那就来吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 就是那个小孩
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 抱着2f到处说的那个
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<happyaron> LOL
<jiero> happyaron:  什么？
<jiero> happyaron: 什么来吧？
<happyaron> jiero: 喜欢参与那些活动，就到北京来
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 当然是留在乡村
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是有个笑话嘛。说是德国人正是因为太无聊了。所以就潜心做事情，不小心出了几个诺贝尔
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的梦想就是赚足够的钱回村生活，城市太拥挤了不适合我
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那你来德国呗。重新学一下德语。然后过 aps，然后就可以在德国上学了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我跑去听docker的一个东西了
<gebjgd> jusss: 10w
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 德国人无聊无聊
<gebjgd> jusss: 之后自己打工就够了
<untitled> my problem:Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<untitled> 咋办啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦
<alvin_rxg> untitled:  touch ~/.xauth*** ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: gebjgd , 我没去德国的名义呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 留学的名义呗… 直接工作的名义的话，除非是找到了哪个公司愿意要你
<untitled> alvin_rxg: 什么也没发生啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 留学得有学校接收呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 何况我都大专毕业了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真罪过，生理原因都让家里给我投了近三十万了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 德国本科只要求十二年还是十三年的学业，然后德语，然后就是审核。学校随便申请啦。本科的门槛就是语言。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我家现在只有3w左右，木有10w
<Freebuilder> 不知为毛，今天这么高兴
<jiero> Freebuilder: 赶紧买下kindle然后29天后退货
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 打了鸡血
<Freebuilder> jiero, 为毛？
<jiero> Freebuilder:  随意发泄高兴啊
<jiero> happyaron: 我也有点高兴啊。比预计收入高了一些正好抵消了我额外的开支。
<jiero> happyaron: 这两个月我竟然刷了4500信用卡。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 实际支出到了5500。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 突然发现，我卡里不到 499
<jiero> Freebuilder:  我发现我随身挟带的500被我存银行没几天就取出消耗光了
 * jiero 抱抱 Freebuilder
<Freebuilder> 楼上消息怎么发的 ？
<Freebuilder> Freebuilder, 这样？
<Freebuilder> 不对呀
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的linux系统是xubuntu，无线网络可以上，但是时好时坏，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464183 AP热点的mac地址都设置了，仍然无法保持一个稳定的无线网络，就重启网络那一会速度还行，之后越来越慢最后卡着不动 统计信息: 发表于 由 37wushan —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-09-20 20:39
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 最前边 /me
<jusss> Transformers 2014和Edge of Tomorrow 2014都出来了
 * Freebuilder 你好，自由建客！
<Freebuilder> 哈哈！
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 你是建客？
<jusss> 今晚看哪部呢？都尼玛一个多月没看正经电影了
<Freebuilder> 想买个按摩棒，不知道哪种好
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 先选尺寸
<roylez> Freebuilder: 第一次来？
<Freebuilder> 略小於拳头，略短於下臂
<roylez> jiero: 1000块动不动就没了
<jiero> roylez:  是啊。。。
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 论坛最近有比较好的水帖么
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 无
<jiero> roylez:  1000块足够我在成都用10天。
<jiero> roylez: 太扯了。。。。
<roylez> jiero: 在澳洲的时候钱包里有100还挺经用的
<jiero> roylez: 是么。。。
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 以前去个妹子被大家围观。或者类似姐控的那种
<roylez> jiero: 悉尼不行，交通太黑了
<Freebuilder> 一千块，嫖一次就没了
<jiero> roylez: 以前同学就这么说
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 什么？
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。悉尼不行。。
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 经典水贴
<roylez> Freebuilder: 说的好像你消费的起一样
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 不知
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 求详情
<roylez> jiero: 现在google真是死得翘翘的，以前还偶尔能连
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 不知就算了。那是很久之前了
<roylez> jiero: 自从新领导人上台
<wzssyqa> roylez: 阿博特那大嘴巴咋了？
<jiero> roylez:  嗯。其实如果懂建设，只用内部的就够了。但是国内的不成器。所以算了。
<roylez> wzssyqa: 谁？
<roylez> jiero: 国内的就渣滓
<Freebuilder> 我只知道仙子一个妹子
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 求详情
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 胸口碎大石，你有印象不
<jiero> roylez: 嗯
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 没有
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 记得 ID 不？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 当年碎大石的原来是banban？
<Freebuilder> 哦！突然想起了，是有这个妹子，至于围观什么的我就不知道了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦，不是
<Freebuilder> 记得当时大伙都叫她 banban 姐，就我叫她 banban 妹。
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder: 碎大石的不是她
<Freebuilder> wzssyqa, 反正我没印象
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 碎大石头。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你还记得么
<kutan> hi
<^k^> kutan:点点点.  21:15
<wzssyqa> kutan: hi
<kutan> 感到家
<kutan> 刚
<wzssyqa> kutan: 然后？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • okular终端启动出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464184 系统是ubuntu14.04LTS，在软件中心安装了okular 当初次启动系统时，在终端中输入okular,出现如下信息 Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString) QDBusConnection: se
<^k^>  ─> ssion D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before Q …
<jiero> wzssyqa: 完全不知道
<jiero> wzssyqa:  胸口碎大师？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 大湿
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 胸口睡大湿 LOL
 * happyaron 匿了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 口味还没多重呢啊
 * happyaron IRC匿不掉，摔。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你继续吧
<jiero> happyaron wzssyqa  赶紧摇啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 摇啥？
<jiero> happyaron 没啥寂寞了
<happyaron> jiero: 哦你要摇一摇啊
<happyaron> jiero: 哥不需要。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要不你跟罗姐摇吧
<felixonmars> happyaron: 秒
<jiero> happyaron:  你周围都是追你但你不看一眼的吧。
<felixonmars> *喵
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见felix菊苣
<felixonmars> 喂喂
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜大大菊苣
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜见aron菊苣
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜巨巨菊苣
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜菊苣菊苣
<happyaron> 吃饭去了
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜龘龘龘龘
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron: 我四天没出门了
<jiero> happyaron: 食物都是外面送来的
<Freebuilder> felixonmars, 发这字一坨黑的
<felixonmars> Freebuilder: 233
<Freebuilder> 洗澡，研究姿势，睡觉
<jiero> 当当好久没来了
<jiero> Freebuilder:  研究姿势？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu14.04没有自动登录功能选项要怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464185 xubuntu14.04没有自动登录功能选项要怎么设置？用户和组中已经设置为不询问密码登录了，但是还是有密码框弹出不能自动登录，非要按下回车键才能登录，密码不需要输入了。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 xiaogang89 — 2014-09-20 22:08
<Freebuilder> jiero, 晚安！
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Touch究竟是下一代操作系统还是另一个Android皮肤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464186 求解答。如果是基于ubuntu系统进行开发，而不仅仅是个安卓皮肤，那么 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingning — 2014-09-20 22:37
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 发现没有安装g77 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464187 Ubuntu 12.04 发现没有安装g77, 安装了gcc, g++，gfortran 版本为 4.6.3。 在网上搜索了安装方法， ******************************************************************************************************** 1. 在/etc/apt/source.list中最后头添加如
<^k^>  ─> 下源(以root的身份，或用 sudo)： deb http://hu.archive.Ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe deb-src http://hu.archive.Ubuntu.com/ubunt …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 阿里云上的ubuntu14无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464189 购买阿里云服务器以后，选择操作系统是ubuntu14 server 基本上这是一个裸操作系统，当然会用apt-get update等跟新以下 之后由于一些原因，在阿里云的控制台页面选择了重启 然后再次连接控制端，就发现
<^k^>  ─> 一直卡在载入界面了 然后背后的问题是 该怎么办呢？虽然我还可以重新初始化硬盘到原始状态 但是要知道 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nYuIN0WUAADL0Ty16csAALq7AJqSRcAAMvp782.jpg 最牛煎蛋
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 游戏报错求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464191 在下用Playonlinux装了个生存指南，安装没问题，就是刚载入时，wine提示崩溃。一下是排错代码，还劳驾能帮忙给说一下谢谢。 [09/21/14 08:53:19] - Running wine-1.7.26 HowToSurvive.exe (Working directory : /home/administrator/.PlayOnLinu
<^k^>  ─> x/wineprefix/How_to_Survive/drive_c/YYGameBox/game/224050/How to Survive) fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0xceb448,0x00000000), stub! …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦胚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小偷偷警察 : 在拥挤的公共汽车上,一个男子发觉有人在偷他的钱包。他干脆指着口袋里的工作证对小偷说:"麻烦你,顺便把这个也拿出来吧。""为什么?""因为我是警察。"
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 游戏报错求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464195 在下用Playonlinux装了个生存指南，安装没问题，就是刚载入时，wine提示崩溃。一下是排错代码，还劳驾能帮忙给说一下谢谢。 [09/21/14 08:53:19] - Running wine-1.7.26 HowToSurvive.exe (Working directory : /home/administrator/.PlayOnLinux/winepr
<^k^>  ─> efix/How_to_Survive/drive_c/YYGameBox/game/224050/How to Survive) fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0xceb448,0x00000000), stub! fixme:d …
<netsnail> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2o2iIYTw_AAB7ndg4IpoAALrAQCbQc4AAHu1930.jpg 我们准备洗个鸳鸯澡,大家没意见吧
<jiero> 有人在马？
<jolla> 好安静
<jiero> happyaron:  到了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/19006.html 睡过头了 : 一人重病,医院急救,几番折腾后夜均极度疲乏,大家昏昏入梦。早起大夫嚷道:妈呀,睡过头了,忘给他做紧急救治。护士醒:妈呀,睡过头了,忘给他换点滴。家属也醒:妈呀,一夜不换点滴不急救,咋还活着?只听冥冥中一阴测测声
<^k^>  ─> 音道:妈呀,睡过头了,忘了勾魂！
<onlylove> 如何设置FF的默认编码是utf8
<thistusooa> onlylove: 设置-»字体里
<onlylove> thistusooa: 如果你不会，请不要误导我
<thistusooa> 。
<thistusooa> 我截个图
<thistusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1538243
<onlylove> 算了……里面没utf8
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7修改U盘选项后无法进入Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464200 我是win7+ubuntu双系统，5天前才装的Ubuntu14.04，小白的很。 昨天U盘被写保护了，因此在win7系统下下载了usbcleaner、量产工具等软件试图解决写保护问题。 结果今天早上开机选择进入Ubuntu系统后屏幕上只有
<^k^>  ─> 左上角有一个闪烁的光标，无法进入系统了。连登陆画面都没有。 前天晚上我还能正常使用ubuntu的。在论 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 疑惑不解：Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件修改后的内容生效是个随机事件，ssh无密码登陆也成随机事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464201 我修改Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件，在里面添加一句：192.168.9.13 hdp 修改后,我ping hdp有时候能识别hdp是192.168.9.13，有时候又报错说无法解
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 疑惑不解：Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件修改后的内容生效是个随机事件，ssh无密码登陆也成随机事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464203 我修改Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件，在里面添加一句：192.168.9.13 hdp 修改后,我ping hdp有时候能识别hdp是192.168.9.13，有时候又报错说无法解
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 疑惑不解：Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件修改后的内容生效是个随机事件，ssh无密码登陆也成随机事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464204 我修改Ubuntu下etc/hosts文件，在里面添加一句：192.168.9.13 hdp 修改后,我ping hdp有时候能识别hdp是192.168.9.13，有时候又报错说无法解
<jiero> 怎么
<chanrcd_> chdh
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新机器 : 有一次黄教授家晚饭上了一道腊肠。黄教授的儿子对大伙儿说:"听说海外一帮哥 们发明了一种机器,这边活猪塞进去,那边腊肠就出来了。我觉得这机器要是变成 这边腊肠塞进去,那边活猪出来了,那才真绝哪。海外也在征集这项设计哪。"老 黄听了哼了一声:"这有什
<^k^>  ─> 么新鲜的,你妈不就是那现成的机器吗?我这儿腊肠塞 进去,你这头活猪不就出来了！ "
<bluek> 我每次有事都会上来，这次又有事上来了哈
<bluek> 我想问一下，自动avod看不了电影了，现在你们看电影怎么看的啊？
<bluek> qvod
<zhangxingze> Dear all?
<zhangxingze> anybody online?
<zhangxingze> Hello World
<diggzh> .....
<bluek> 有回答我的问题的吗？
<jiero> bluek: 看电影干嘛
<diggzh> 好神奇，看到你们说话了
<thistusooa>  :em20
<thistusooa>  :em20 :em20 :em20
<taotie> ／topic
<bluek> 来了来了
<bluek> 刚刚有事
<bluek> 你们现在看电影都用什么工具看啊？
<bluek> qvod封了
<onlylove> 电影院
<bluek> 3.5 and 5.0以下也不行，连接永远是0
<onlylove> 别想了qvod的server都没了
<bluek> 或者哪儿有种子啊？
<bluek> 那怎么办啊？
<onlylove> 哪里有种子需要问么……
<bluek> ~_~
<bluek> 大神们谁知道啊
<bluek> 我就不相信，你们不看电影！
<bluek> 全是神
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • thinkpad x240s 安装ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464206 新入手的thinkpd x240s 硬件配置都比较高，ubuntu14.04可以装吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 shizhi2829 — 2014-09-21 16:08
<bluek> 没有人回答我的问题吗
<bluek> 看来又记我失望了一次
<iMadper> bluek: 我买了youku会员了
<iMadper> bluek: 一个月三次电影院, 不过总觉得看的都是烂片
<bluek> iMadper, 我说的电影不是你说的电影
<iMadper> bluek: 哦
 * iMadper 那个白发魔女明月天国真是烂片! 昨天看的猩球崛起也是烂片!
 * iMadper 上周看的敢死队3也是烂片!
<iMadper> bluek: 说实话, 我都没用过qvod. 很好用吗?
<netsnail> bluek: iqiyi
<bluek> iMadper, 唉。。。这年头，你这种人都有，这么纯的
<iMadper> bluek: 我看av绝对比你多, 但是不用qvod而已
<netsnail> bluek: 直接用baidu搜，哇...有好多
<netsnail> bluek:那些东西是封不完的
<netsnail> 搜索要有技巧
<bluek> iMadper, 哥哥，好哥哥，你在哪儿弄的哇？
<iMadper> bluek: 草榴, sis之类的, 随便下啊
<bluek> netsnail, 怎么搜哇？我对关键字这一块不太了解哇
<bluek> 草榴要翻墙的
<gebjgd> bluek: 从来没用过qvod的路过
<gebjgd> bluek: 有 myfreecams.com 随便看  各种人种
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com?508345642 *FROM* myfreecams.com)
<gebjgd> iMadper: movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> Title: Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<bluek> 哥哥真好
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 不要刷屏哇
<gebjgd> bluek: 你是新来的小白‘？
<bluek> myfreecams打不开
<bluek> 可能是dns
<gebjgd> bluek: 必须境外ip
<gebjgd> bluek: 天朝就没戏了
<bluek> 我以前是好人
<bluek> 晓得了
<bluek> tks a lot..
<gebjgd> iMadper: 汤姆克鲁斯的那个片子还不错
<gebjgd> iMadper: lucy也还不错
<zhong> 请教问题， 我不知道打开了个什么软件，屏幕会跟着鼠标移动，有点像屏幕放大镜，怎么关闭啊
<zhong> xfce的桌面环境
<gebjgd> zhong: top里面看
<zhong> gebjgd: top栏里不显示啥东西
<zhong> gebjgd: 没有显示开了什么东西，看进程又不知道是哪一个
<zhong> 鼠标移动，屏幕也会跟着移动。。。
<zhong> 手贱，不知道 是打开了个什么东西
<slucx> iMadper: 现在多少片子不是烂片啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我现在改看香港老电影了
<iMadper> slucx: 少了啊
<gebjgd> iMadper: 现在美剧那么多  哪有时间看香港老电影
<jiero> iMadper:  所有的 iqiyi sohu qq youku 啥啥的，都有一月9元试用或者1元7天试用。就像所有团购都有新用户少钱一样。
<gebjgd> jiero: 干嘛用的？
<world> 你们好
<gebjgd> jiero: 免费的电影网站多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 现在超级无聊的。
<world> 你们都是大婶吗
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天来的这么多怪人。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 来的都是小白
<gebjgd> world: 不是 我们是大叔
<gebjgd> world: 专门治疗大姨妈的大叔
<world> gebjgd, 泥是做什么的
<gebjgd> world: 程序员
<jiero> gebjgd: 人家正规网站怎么也要收费吧
<world> gebjgd, 果然是大婶,求指导
<jiero> 好像程序员就是什么程序都懂一般。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 这年头还有正规网站？
<gebjgd> jiero: 连党都是不是正规的
<jiero> gebjgd: 没啥，就是互相认证吗。
<jiero> gebjgd: 用这个词的只有它们才准吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 认毛
<gebjgd> world: 指导什么
<world> gebjgd, 写程序
<world> gebjgd, 怎么写
<gebjgd> world: 去蓝翔
<jiero> gebjgd:  知道无从下手是什么意思么。上次我去参加某活动，有一大一没上的，说我要学设计，大师给我指方向吧。
<gebjgd> world: 你这样天资葱硬的必须去蓝翔
<world> gebjgd, 那是干撒子得呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 对某大师说的
<gebjgd> world: 不知道
<gebjgd> jiero: 设计？  射鸡？
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是做视频广告的
<gebjgd> jiero: av
<gebjgd> jiero: 有前途
<jiero> gebjgd: 那次都是车的
 * jiero 不喜欢车
<world> gebjgd, google 蓝翔
<gebjgd> world: 蓝翔都和google合作了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Gnome3跟ATI干上了，被迫滚回去用gnome classic…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464207 自从把N卡换成A卡之后，用开源驱动时常会在启动到显卡的时候卡死，连主机的reset按钮都不好使，只能拔电。遂安装fglrx，于是gdm3和gnome3双双扑街启动不了了。CLI下面弄了个mate+lightdm总
<jiero> gebjgd: 现在我超级多脓疱。完蛋了
<world> gebjgd, 我想google一下蓝翔
<jiero> SteamedFish: 。。。bot
<gebjgd> jiero: 你得了淋病梅毒了？
<jiero> geb
<world> gebjgd, 发一本windows编程的书给我杀
<jiero> gebjgd: 怎么可能
<jiero> gebjgd:  那些必须有传染源的
<gebjgd> world: 没有win
<gebjgd> world: 不用win
<gebjgd> jiero: 用梅花手淫来着？
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<jiero> gebjgd: >..<
 * jiero 碾压 gebjgd
<jiero> gebjgd:  我看到了梅花手。
<zhong> 晕死，网上查不着，搞了半天，原来是alt+鼠标滚轮。。。。
 * gebjgd 打扫楼道去
<world> gebjgd, 交一下没有win不用win编程把
<jusss> onlylove: 王垠的主页怎么挂github上了
<world> gebjgd, 怎么编程呢
<gebjgd> world: 自学
<world> gebjgd, 自学过了
<world> gebjgd, 每用
<gebjgd> world: 那还没学会  去蓝翔
<world> gebjgd, 我要学C++有教吗
<jiero> world: 有教。如果自学不行的话。大概你是不能很厉害了。
<world> jiero, 教我
<jiero> world: 我不是程序员。
 * jiero 自学一点立刻忘记
<world> jiero, 那你教我你立刻忘记的编程吧
<jiero> world:  随意一个入门教程，学过后，不用，就忘了。
<jusss> world: 立刻忘记的编程语言 brainfucking
<world> jiero, 那怎么搞
<thistusooa>  :em04
<jiero> world: 自己思考吧。反正我不是程序员。问我那些无用
<world> jiero, 我想学java
<world> jiero, 教我
<jiero> world: 很多培训班就教你了，那是你需要的，你不需要这里教的java
<world> 学什么编程有前途
<world> 大婶请回答
<kcao> 学编程有前途？
<world> kcao, 学什么好呢
<kcao> 学你喜欢的，什么都可以
<world> kcao, 我要学编程教我
<thistusooa>  :em04 Perl
<kcao> world: 做个你喜欢的项目，你就什么都会了
<jiero> kcao: 他只是想要工作
<jiero> kcao: 可以承担痛苦，把工作和娱乐完全分开
<kcao> jiero: 。。。world 要毕业了？
<world> kcao, 对
<world> kcao, 人家是妹子
<kcao> world: 别指望工作和兴趣能一致啊，
<kcao> ......
<kcao> 工作的话，能做什么就做什么
<world> ...
<gebjgd> world: 离开天朝才有前途 或者推到二代
<gebjgd> world: 是妹子？
<gebjgd> world: 妹子可以嫁给富二代
<gebjgd> world: 你就衣食无忧了  最好嫁给老外
<Mayaer> :-D
<Mayaer> 妹子别听他的
<Mayaer> 钱最好是两个人一起赚的
 * jiero 不想赚钱，所以没妹子
<jiero> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于samba 共享home的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464208 配置samba，如下图所示： 在passwd 中，指定home 文件夹位置在 /home/simon ,在winxp中用simon 登陆查看共享没有问题， 但是将home 文件夹指定到/home/front/john后，在winxp用john登陆就看不到该共享的文件夹， 请问该如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决？ 1.jpg 2.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 sun0480 — 2014-09-21 17:47
<sennn> 程序猿們好！
<onlylove> sennn: 你才是程序猿，你全家都是
<sennn> 這是愛稱，唉 無語了
<sennn> 好不禮貌
<sennn> 據我得到的消息，美國將於10月分被IS襲擊！哈哈哈哈
<netsnail> sennn: IS是什么？
<sennn> ISIS 現更名爲IS
<netsnail> 跟偶们有毛关系
<onlylove> sennn: 傻不傻
<onlylove> sennn: IS打美国对中国有一毛钱好处？
<sennn> <onlylove> 我知道你很傻
<netsnail> 发现迪拜公主萨拉玛
<onlylove> sennn: 你知道他啥时候打中国不
<sennn> 不會打
<onlylove> sennn: 你知道IS会不会针对中国不
<onlylove> sennn: 给我个理由
<onlylove> sennn: 他不打中国的理由
<sennn> 目前不會
<onlylove> sennn: 呵呵
<sennn> 哈哈
<onlylove> sennn: 不要看着美国挨打幸灾乐祸
<sennn> 爲何
<onlylove> sennn: 兔死狐悲你可知晓？
<sennn> 因爲你有存款在美國？
<onlylove> sennn: 和存款没半毛钱关系
<sennn> 我們拭目以待
<sennn> 堪比911
<onlylove> sennn: IS如果真把美国打趴下，对谁都没好处，除了恐怖主义以外
<sennn> 反正我恨資本主義，別的不管
<onlylove> sennn: 你恨资本主义那是资本主义的错，所以和恐怖主义没半毛钱关系是不
<onlylove> sennn: 恐怖主义要打你，不管你资本主义还是社会主义
<onlylove> sennn: 还记得昆明火车站不
<sennn> 都是資本主義的陰暗面
<sennn> 有太陽 必有影子
<onlylove> sennn: 小朋友，好好读书，别看和自己无关的东西
<sennn> 大朋友 學學哲學吧
<onlylove> sennn: 美国挨打，那是美国国防部和奥巴马考虑的事情
<onlylove> sennn: 我学哲学作甚？学哲学看资本主义挨打，然后等自己挨打？
<sennn> 我只是告訴大家，別無他的
<onlylove> sennn: 无论如何我知道，不管是谁，都要有反对恐怖主义的觉悟，如果这点都没有，不配叫人
<sennn> 人類就是個錯誤
<sennn> 好吧，我贏了
<onlylove> 人不为己天诛地灭
<sennn> 唉
<sennn> 這就是人類的陰暗面之一
<Mayaer> 乃萌在聊啥。。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你这话不对
<onlylove> yunfan_: 欢迎指正
<sennn> 我們在討論恐怖主義
<yunfan_> onlylove: 恐怖主义只是个帽子 现在绿教的被带上这个帽子 你可能反对 那没啥
<onlylove> sennn: 你可知道人不为己天诛地灭的真正含义？
<yunfan_> 但是以前土工搞革命 不也是红色恐怖主义 许多人叫好
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你意思是他们做的对咯
<yunfan_> 还有的人 根本就不恐怖 也被带个恐怖主义的帽子 那就更挫了
<yunfan_> 我记得有个组织是这样 是伊朗的 一个人民xx党
<sennn> 我閉氣3分鐘
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我说的是标准有许多
<yunfan_> 如果你只是说凡是有恐怖主义帽子的都反对 这就错
<sennn> 好
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那普京和车臣，谁对谁错？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 没有对错
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那911谁对谁错
<yunfan_> onlylove: 也没有对错 因为美国人自己都炸过一次
<yunfan_> 我出门 回来说
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你别和我说双子塔和飞机上那些活该
<Mayaer> :-D
<sennn> 哈哈，地球是外星人的實驗基地
<sennn> 我們都是玩具
<sennn> 更是悲劇
<sennn> 如果你能預知未來 ，你會選擇怎樣做？最好的做法是什麼都不做
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 催眠曲 : 作曲家,"为了谱写这支催眠曲,我足足花了10年时间。" 出版商:"这怎么使您花了这么长的时间呢?" 作曲家,"它老是在催我入眠呀！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何编辑livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464209 现有一设备。。由于啥驱动都没有 引导进live cd以后啥都干不了,键盘都没有... 我用的archlinux的livecd 请问怎么编辑livecd。。？ 我想让他在自动登录root@archiso后自动跑个lspci什么的, 方便折腾驱动.. 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 PithornDawn — 2014-09-21 19:17
<onlylove> 我突然想起件事情来
<Mayaer> 啥
<onlylove> 我该吃晚饭了
<kutan> - -
<Mayaer> 。。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 没啥，一些以前的事情，突然记起来的，后悔刚才又冲动了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ghost_12.0.0.4112_all.deb没错，诺顿的ghost deb包百度网盘下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464210 百度网盘下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 citydream — 2014-09-21 19:23
<kutan> come back
<yunfan_> onlylove: 没有错不意味着活该呀 你只不过是从一个极端到另一个极端
<yunfan_> onlylove: 但是世界上还有很多处在中间的人
<onlylove> yunfan_: 他们不是活该，是倒霉
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这样吧，你还记得那个火车的问题不，废弃火车道上有3个孩子，使用的火车道上有9个，你是火车司机，刹车坏了，你撞哪个
<jiero> onlylove: 废弃的。因为人少，逃脱不了的几率要小。
<jiero>  happyaron  蓝妹妹？
<happyaron> jiero: 木有联系我
<jiero> happyaron: 。可能很忙吧
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸毛你还在北京赚圈圈
<netsnail> gtkqq怎么登陆不了呢？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • XFCE+compiz in Ubuntu 14.04，虚拟机屏幕涂鸦与课堂的全程录像制作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464212 在 viewtopic.php?f=94&t=448478 我谈到 Ubuntu 12.04.2 之后就有些问题 前些天全新 安装 u14.04.1，同样的，VirtualBox 的虚拟机全屏下，annotate 插件的注释看不见。 今天上课发现不小心涂
<^k^>  ─> 鸦了下，竟然显示出来。 经过测试发现，连接投影仪后 Code: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --scale 1.334x1 --same- …
<onlylove> jiero: 废弃的，我问你，为什么那几个做了正确选择的孩子要给做了错误选择的孩子买单，你考虑过火车上是不是还有其他乘客
<onlylove> jiero: 正在使用的铁路，是不允许孩子玩耍的
<jiero> onlylove: 确实，废弃的如果不能用，就用非废弃的。
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，这里有人联机玩 minecraft 吗？
<jiero> onl
<jiero> onlylove:  我有些累，我想要更累。每天都不到5小时睡眠最好。
<onlylove> jiero: 嫖妓去
<jiero> onlylove: 对女体无甚兴趣
<jiero> onlylove:  我可能更喜欢和女孩子聊天
<onlylove> jiero: 嫖过就有兴趣了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我选择不干扰火车
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，这里有人联机玩 minecraft 吗？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你可以和 jiero 讲下，其实这是个争议很大的问题，各种都有各自的道理
<perr> 喵
<jiero> onlylove:  没兴趣去嫖
<onlylove> perr: 喵喵
<kutan> onlylove: hleo
<onlylove> kutan: oelh
<kutan> 你们在说什么
<Mayaer> kutan: 在说嫖娼
<kutan> Mayaer: 嫖娼不怕得病吗
<Mayaer> 找高端的～
<iMadper> kutan: 不嫖娼不怕憋死嘛?
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 我只是开个玩笑
<kutan> iMadper: 飘过之后,剩下什么
<iMadper> kutan: 跟不嫖没啥区别啊
<iMadper> kutan: 不嫖剩下什么?
<kutan> 所以,漂它干吗
<kutan> - -.
<iMadper> kutan: 剩下什么, 这个问题本来就没意思
<iMadper> kutan: 上班之后, 剩下什么?
<iMadper> kutan: 结婚之后, 剩下什么?
<kutan> 剩下孩子
<kutan> - -.
<iMadper> kutan: 有了孩子, 剩下什么?
<iMadper> kutan: 孩子结婚了, 剩下什么?
<iMadper> kutan: 跟剩下什么没关系, 只跟你需要什么有关系
<kutan> 感着他们也是一种幸福吧
<Mayaer> 。。。
<iMadper> kutan: 为了熊孩子操碎了心的父母, 有的是.
<Mayaer> 应该问得到了什么
<iMadper> kutan: 你想想, 你没李双江的本事, 但是如果你儿子跟李天一一样胡闹呢?
<kutan> 剩下的才是你得到的吧
<Mayaer> 那就是得到了高潮，得到了精液，得到了性快感
<kutan> 那就自己跟自己玩
<kutan> 老婆说我是自闭队队长 =
<iMadper> kutan: 比如我今天想看电影, 看完了很开心, 还需要问自己剩下什么?
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 我的Bash无法修改快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464214 我在使用VI想利用Ctrl+W分屏，但是这个先被Bash捕获了，我查了资料，我的bash版本中没有修改快捷键 怎么解决这个问题/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-09-21 21:17
<kutan> iMadper: 剩下一个个问题和回家知道要干吗
 * Mayaer 程序猿都有性格障碍么。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不知道, 还好我是养鱼的
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不过我认识的程序员都还算正常
<kutan> 程序员只是一种生存方式而已
<Mayaer> iMadper: 太口怕了～
<Mayaer> 我觉得这儿的都不咋正常。
<iMadper> Mayaer: ... 我怎么不正常了???
<Mayaer> 长期隔绝正常生活。。。
<kutan> 一般不正常的人都觉得自己很正常
<Mayaer> kutan:   I know u thought urself were common...
<kutan> - -
<kutan> 为什么我公司你的ubuntu没有tmux
<kutan> - -.
<kutan> 里
<iMadper> kutan: 自己装一个啊
<kutan> 为什么我打li出来一个"你"
<kutan> 懒
<iMadper> Mayaer: 对啊, 我经常跟 adam8157, happyaron, hamo这些土豪在一个频道说话, 现在极度自卑
<Mayaer> iMadper: 那就逃离～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 万一哪天adam lee良心发现, 分给我他一秒的工资了呢?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 20w啊!
<Mayaer> iMadper: 我认真思考过，这种可能基本不存在。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 哦...
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 好饿。。
<kutan> 去吃
<Mayaer> 不行
<wzssyqa> kutan: 你应该去送
<Mayaer> 忍着
<Mayaer> :-X
<kutan> 忍者
<wzssyqa> 真安静
<iMadper> 牙疼, 吃不了东西, 真烦啊
<jiero> iMadper: 没关系啊。赶紧看医生4天全部换牙
<jiero> iMadper: 亮闪闪的金牙
<iMadper> jiero: ... 全部...
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 银牙也行
<jiero> iMadper: 话说你怎么晚上还在？
 * jiero 觉得好孤单了。
 * jiero 这就是后遗症么
<slucx> systemd还是木有更新
<iMadper> slucx: 是你的distro还没更新吧?
<slucx> debian 的
<slucx> 想不通ee平时开发是在win下，需要来回切换的呀？
<iMadper> slucx: 自己编译upstream的systemd呗
<slucx> 不会
<onlylove> slucx: 可以远程桌面
<slucx> 两台电脑啊
<onlylove> slucx: 方法很多
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好。
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jiero> pocoyo`: 现在做什么啊
<jiero> pocoyo`: 泡泡
<imtxc> 早啊 iMadper onlylove
<iMadper> imtxc: 早啊.
<imtxc> jiero: 你也早啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<iMadper> jiero: 我今天牙痛, 心情不好, 什么都没做
<jusss> hoxily: 我买vps了，每月5美元，
<imtxc> iMadper: 李当当的工资不是已经double了么，你怎么还说人才20w/s
<onlylove> 土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经double了?
<iMadper> jusss: 土豪...
<iMadper> jusss: 我买的日本vps都没这么贵...
<imtxc> 对啊，明天确认一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> 魅族mx4 约不到啊
<jusss> iMadper: digitalocean呀，你不是也有吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> jusss: 我的digital ocean是免费的.
<iMadper> jusss: 黑五送50刀, 然后推荐兔子给了25刀
<iMadper> jusss: 一分钱没出过
<imtxc> 哎呀
<imtxc> 想起来我的黑5的50刀快要花完了
<imtxc> 能用10个月吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: /
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 赶快再拉个垫背的过来
<imtxc> iMadper: 拉活儿不是给10刀么
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在涨了
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> 还是拉皮条赚钱
<imtxc> 这年头，怪不得咨询行业这么吃香
<imtxc> iMadper: 拉来的人充多少钱才给分25
<imtxc> 以前是最少10刀
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了, 也是25吧
<imtxc> 好吧
<jusss> iMadper: 那个现在一注册就送10美元吧
<imtxc> 关于魅族MX4 移动版 支持双4G功能，敬请关注魅族官网及官方论坛
<iMadper> jusss: .
<imtxc> 这句话的意思是，移动联通版就是幌子的意思？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 联通版也是.
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 骗工信部的.
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 实际上就一款, 通吃. (电信除外)
<imtxc> 那还是不够通吃啊
<jusss> iMadper: 那如果我用完这10美元了，删掉是不是不扣费呀？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对啊, 我想用电信的.
<imtxc> 据说肾6是三通的？
<iMadper> jusss: 你试试.
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<iMadper> jusss: 我不是很关心这个, 毕竟一个月才5美金..
<jusss> iMadper: 反正是按时计费的，有点想换别的线路了，三藩市的感觉有点卡
<imtxc> 不知道嘛时候能买到啊
<jusss> iMadper: 你哪个线路
<iMadper> jusss: 坡国稍微好一些
<iMadper> jusss: 我停了, 我买了日本的vps了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 坡国好不了
<jusss> iMadper: linode?
<iMadper> jusss: 不是.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么固定输入法县浮窗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464215 更新系统到１４.04，什么都好，就是有一点小问题，每次在浏览器上打字的时候，输入法县浮窗总会挡住输入框，好麻烦，谁有解决办法啊？先谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 u2235932666 — 2014-09-21 22:14
<iMadper> imtxc: 好, 我都有.
<imtxc> onlylove: 你新手机选定了没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 我最近开发翻墙工具, 做了好多测试.
<jusss> linode最低10美元，有点贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 目前来看, 香港最好, 其次日本.
<onlylove> imtxc: 没……
<onlylove> imtxc: 不想买了
<imtxc> iMadper: 到时侯做大了和hamo留个后门给我，然后我举报给我们厂长～～～
<imtxc> onlylove: 为嘛啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是后门..
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过mx4 那个屏幕感觉有点大了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过挺适合我的脸的
<onlylove> imtxc: 能把你脸拍下来？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不行不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍我的脸，只能用黑莓护照
<hoxily> jusss: 好贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 别的啥手机都拍不下来我
<iMadper> imtxc: 三星那个能打电话的平板.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那也不行
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.ebJv4Y&id=41189611682&ns=1#detail onlylove iMadper
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ BlackBerry/黑莓passport 最新款旗舰 港版9月发布 接受预定-淘宝网 价格:1500.00
<imtxc> onlylove: iMadper  这手机拍我的脸最合适，拍出来就是一个内切圆
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> 9月24日，会成为一个万众瞩目焦点时刻，黑莓将在多伦多、伦敦和迪拜举行Passport。黑莓官方将发布会主题定为“See the Bigger Picture”
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的脸已经是横向椭圆了
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 椭圆不好办啊
<imtxc> 得看多长
<imtxc> 普通长可以用三星
<imtxc> 再长点儿估计得用 htc
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper 你俩……
<iMadper> onlylove: 还不许我长得胖?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没……
<onlylove> iMadper: 只是横向……
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 还不许我又矮又胖?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 老舍说的那个“满脸横肉的人”
<imtxc> 就是我 cc onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: ... 还不许我又矮又胖?!
<imtxc> yunfan_: 对了，我相信你说的话了，女胖深
 * imtxc yunfan_ 不欺我啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜蓉蓉
<imtxc> kcao: 你是 bcao 的什么人
 * jiero 拜拜 imtxc  iMadper  onlylove  happyaron
 * jiero 不明白自己是否想要幸福
<iMadper> jiero: 别, 我受不起土豪一拜...
<imtxc> 谁 +b 了 jiero
<jusss> hoxily: 我把以前那个聊天服务器代码改成linux的然后放vps上了经常出现recv too long…  github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/chat-server-linux.c
<diggzh> hey hackers
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* script/chat-server-linux.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub (@ github.com)
<imtxc> +q
<jiero> ...
<jusss> hoxily: 帮忙看看
<imtxc> 我要等着抢mx4
<onlylove> 	jiero: 别, 我受不起土豪一拜...
<jiero> ...
<imtxc>   jiero: 别, 我受不起土豪一拜...
 * jiero 怎么土豪了！
<jusss> hoxily: 现在客户端是win，服务端改成了linux的，放vps上了
<diggzh> i2p没玩得来，倒是发现irc聊天不错哦
<diggzh> 你们是linux下的开发者吗？
 * jiero 不是开发者
 * jiero 是单纯的使用者
<imtxc> iMadper: 求给个内部购买mx4的号
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都没有.
<hoxily> jusss: 哪个函数调用出现错误？
<diggzh> @jiero 那也很厉害的样子
<jiero> ...有面儿
<imtxc> iMadper: 辣就给丫的系统里面多留几个漏洞，然后等大家照片都快存满之后放出来
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟我没关系啊.
<jiero> imtxc: 要买 mx4了？
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦哦，我忘记了，你是 rh 员工。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 爱特错人了
<diggzh> redhat?!
<iMadper> diggzh: 对.
<imtxc> happyaron: 求给个mx4 的内部购买帐号啊
<diggzh> redhat会要专科生吗？
<jiero> diggzh:  曾经这里被rh员工占领了。
<jiero> diggzh: 只要通过的人。
<diggzh> T_T 有去rh的梦想
<jiero> diggzh: 不去试验就没机会
<diggzh> 不知道会考核哪些
<imtxc> diggzh: iMadper 一个水产养殖本科肆业都去了
<iMadper> diggzh: 有啥想不开来rh?
<imtxc> diggzh: 能是什么好林子，去那里做啥
<jiero> diggzh:  对啊，有啥想不开去 rh
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你前炮友很胖？
<diggzh> 梦啊
 * jiero 想去耍耍
<iMadper> diggzh: 大千世界这么美好, 来rh干嘛? 活腻歪了?
<diggzh> 为什么这么说呢？
<yunfan_> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21711163503 想买个这个
<^k^> yunfan_: ⇪ 2000倍数码显微镜/130W高清分辩率/塑料包装箱-淘宝网 价格:378.00
<imtxc> yunfan_: 不是前，是前天
 * jiero 看全景都是美丽的，所以rh也是美丽的，不过太单一了
<jusss> hoxily: 应该是select
<iMadper> diggzh: rh是个好公司, rh中国是个外包公司.
<imtxc> yunfan_: 见了我就想走来着，结果想起你说的，我就说要不验证一下
<iMadper> diggzh: 完全不同的.
<jusss> hoxily: 因为就它有perror
<imtxc> yunfan_: 结果你说的还真对，穿上衣服就给拉黑名单了…………
<maplebeats> 明天要去面试QQ，好烦呀
<iMadper> maplebeats: 给别人面试?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 啊，qq 都来你开的公司面试了？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 去面试，一面已经过了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 别装, 你丫跟我一届的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你要换组?
<maplebeats> 本来那个leader叫我周末准备一下，结果今天我从早上10点加班到现在
<maplebeats> 明天看来要悲剧
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这是要升首席？
<iMadper> maplebeats: yoooo, 要transfer到哪个组?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我要去QQ当后台开发！
<maplebeats> iMadper: 想
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个leader  说明是换组
<imtxc> 哦哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 你观察不够细致入微啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 膜拜
<iMadper> maplebeats: 膜拜
<maplebeats> imtxc: 膜拜你妹- -
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我估计过不了
<iMadper> diggzh: 看到没, 想当人生赢家, 要学 maplebeats 去腾讯. 好过我这种去 rh的屌丝
<imtxc> maplebeats: 到时候，我在亲戚朋友听说我是码农然后找我帮忙盗qq号啥的就靠你了
<jiero> maplebeats:  你还在
<jiero> iMadper: 看到 maplebeats  感觉比你累啊。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 要么找一下被盗的qq号，被删的聊天记录啥的…………
<diggzh> 我默默的google了一下……
<hoxily> jusss: 不知道呢。你贴一下调试输出信息比较好。
<iMadper> jiero: 别这么说啊... maplebeats 工资是我的两倍, 工作量可不到我的两倍啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 啥？ 你楼上那位 你给勾搭上le ?
<imtxc> jiero: 别这么说啊... maplebeats 工资是我的四倍, 工作量可不到我的四倍啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 两倍？你少骗我
<imtxc> yunfan_: P，我楼上的那个，大腿比我的胳膊都细
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你怎么不说是四十倍！
<jiero> maplebeats: 原来你这么高工资，难怪。。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 那你说的是谁
<iMadper> maplebeats: 绝对的. 我现在8500 * 12, 你多少
<jiero> maplebeats: 好奢侈啊。
<diggzh> 我在看maplebeats的github和twitter
<imtxc> jiero: 别这么说啊... maplebeats 工资是我的四十倍, 工作量可不到我的四十倍啊
<maplebeats> jiero: = =！
<yunfan_> iMadper: 你不止把
<diggzh> 已粉，哈哈
<imtxc> yunfan_: 另一个
<yunfan_> imtxc: 睡后还是睡前？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不止吧
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我就涨过一次工资, 从8k到8k5了
<yunfan_> imtxc: 然后你给勾搭上来了一发？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> yunfan_: 年底发了300红包就不用算进来吧?
<maplebeats> diggzh: 粉我干什么？
 * jiero 工资才5000*6.。。
<yunfan_> iMadper: 这行业需要跳来跳去涨工资
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我没技术啊
<jiero> 算了。今年就5个月而已
<imtxc> yunfan_: 昂，丫快跟我一样胖了
<maplebeats> iMadper: https://gist.github.com/maplebeats
<^k^> ⇪ t: maplebeats's Gists
 * imtxc 最近口味变好重
<yunfan_> imtxc: 为何你这种土肥原贤二的人老能来一发？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 前天那个面试官考我的题
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我一个也没做出来
<imtxc> yunfan_: 因为我勤奋
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你去哪里约的炮？ 我也想约点胖胖的试试
<maplebeats> jiero: 奢侈
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我靠，还是算了，真的
<iMadper> maplebeats: nb, 会python和c还有c++, 你已经无敌了..
 * iMadper 只会最简单的c和最简单的perl....
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我感觉我主要是没办法跟人一开始接上口 只要人跟我多聊几句 我发现都会欣赏我
 * jiero 什么都不会
<diggzh> @iMadper rh有哪些基础些的岗位吗？
<yunfan_> imtxc: 试试嘛  有什么大不了
<imtxc> yunfan_: lol
<iMadper> diggzh: 有的是.
<slucx> iMadper: NB,会编程的都很牛逼
<yunfan_> imtxc: 所以要你告诉我去哪里约  私聊告诉我
<slucx> 大家这都不睡啊
<iMadper> slucx: 别闹, 你工资比我高多了
<diggzh> 或者透露一下是否招收残弱实习生
<jiero> yunfan_: 你要别太臭嘴
<slucx> iMadper: 瞎扯
 * jiero 不想睡，已经空闲了1个半月了。
<iMadper> diggzh: 明天白天来这里, 我给你介绍红帽大中华区首席kdump测试. 他们组在招实习生
<jiero> 不知道干什么啊
<slucx> jiero: 这个东西做就好了
 * Mayaer  好饿。。碎叫去~
 * jiero 看不到做任何事能改变世界的几率
<Mayaer> GN～
<iMadper> Mayaer: gn
<Mayaer> iMadper: 摸摸大～
<diggzh> 好的！！收到！！！
<iMadper> Mayaer: gn == 干你 ?
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 信息量好大
<maplebeats> diggzh: rh怎么会基础岗位！
<Mayaer> 干你！！
<diggzh> 无论如何……真的很弱，我需要赶紧准备上了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你们招人么
<iMadper> diggzh: 你是做哪方面的啊?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 招.
<diggzh> 我学网络的
<iMadper> diggzh: 哦.
<maplebeats> diggzh: 洗好菊花送给 iMadper就进去了
<diggzh> = =
<diggzh> 豆瓣添加@imadper
<iMadper> diggzh: ... ... 我去, 我用来yp的地方, 你加我干嘛...
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你想干 嘛！
<maplebeats> diggzh: 你加他陌陌就好了
<imtxc> diggzh: 加 iMadper 的陌陌吧
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你们要不要英语专业的妹子啊?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 招不招正式员工
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我有个朋友, 英语专业的.
<maplebeats> iMadper: 要啊，为什么不要
<jusss> hoxily: 我不会搞apache 现在把域名给url转发到paste.ubuntu.com了，，， cc onlylove
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我说工作
<maplebeats> 我EEX就是英语专业的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 对口嘛?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> maplebeats: 什么岗位? 帮我推荐个岗位?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 啥?
<maplebeats> iMadper: my girl friend
<jiero> exgf
<maplebeats> iMadper: 这职位怎么样
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我说, 你们公司要不要英语专业的工作, 你跟我说什么你女朋友啊!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 哦... 这个啊, 不好, 你是基佬
<imtxc> 赞
<jiero> iMadper maplebeats 好项目。我从来没有过女朋友
<iMadper> imtxc: 你呢, 你们公司要吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 英语专业？ 肯定不要啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 艹
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 好吧
<iMadper> maplebeats: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 你咋认识这么多妹子
<maplebeats> 下班了，加班12小时多了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 羡慕加班的
<jiero> imtxc: 我也认识一些妹子。但是比你们少多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 你这个千人斩问我为啥认识的妹子多??!!
<diggzh> 读stardict作者胡正的自传，在rh工作过，于是就挺向往rh的
<imtxc> 听说互联网公司加班费好高，顶我两个月工资了
<iMadper> 喂小乖, 然后碎叫
<iMadper> diggzh: 胡正啊?
<imtxc> iMadper: 还不够炒一盘菜的呢？
<iMadper> diggzh: 他现在精神正常点儿了嘛?
<imtxc> 这也太费饲料了吧
<diggzh> 你们认识？
<iMadper> diggzh: 听说过而已.
<iMadper> diggzh: 他的自传不就是:  xx
<imtxc> 我要等12点抢购mx4
<diggzh> 哈哈哈
<iMadper> xx月xxx日, 闭关修炼xx天, 修的阿修罗正果
<jiero> imtxc: 你们的设备价值是我的50倍啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 扯
<diggzh> 看来你读过
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在毛设备都没有
<jiero> imtxc: 你没有2台相机？你没有电脑？
<iMadper> xx月xx日, 开菩提天眼, 证得菩萨正果
<jiero> imtxc: 你没耳机？
<imtxc> jiero: 有
<imtxc> jiero: 还有
<imtxc> jiero: 也有
<imtxc> 再就没别的了啊
<jiero> imtxc:  马上就有了mx4手机
<iMadper> diggzh: 我当年练法轮功也没他这么入迷啊
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> jiero: P
<imtxc> iMadper: 怪不得你开发翻墙工具
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<diggzh> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 以后大街上发的光盘里面就会是谢大象版的软件了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去参加神韵艺术团吧, 里面跳舞的妹子不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥时候请大家吃刺猬肉炒蛋呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 刺猬刺炒鸡蛋就能请你吃.
<imtxc> 要么，小炒刺猬肉
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我挺喜欢这只刺猬的
<imtxc> iMadper: …………
<iMadper> imtxc: 养多几年吧
<imtxc> 不能抱不能摸的
<jusss> iMadper: 这个频道以前的哪个paste地址是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: .... .... 养鱼的也不行啊
<iMadper> jusss: http://code.bulix.org/  ??
<imtxc> 好吧
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc> jusss: topic
<kcao> imtxc: 我跟bcao 同姓， k. cao vs b. cao 然后我跟他是红帽的前同事。。。
<imtxc> kcao: 辣你跟 billyway 呢
<iMadper> kcao: 哪个组的?
<kcao> imtxc: 也是前同事
<iMadper> kcao: 那你跟 liuhangbin 呢?
<imtxc> kcao: 曹琨将军？
<kcao> iMadper: autotest，我已经辞职3年多了
<kcao> imtxc: Ken Cao
 * imtxc 一下子挖出来一个老前辈？
<kcao> ...
<iMadper> kcao: 哦
<imtxc> 不是还有个 mikecao 么…………
<zhangxingze> 我突然意识到现在是在看大神们聊天
<kcao> mikecao = bcao
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 要不你帮我买一个
<imtxc> jiero: mx4
<jiero> imtxc:  我。不想。
<jiero> imtxc:  现在不想。
<imtxc> jiero: 把你的资金消耗一点，不然 icac 盯上你
<jiero> icac 是？
<diggzh> 我可以follow你们吗？曝一下fb/twitter/googleplus ID呗
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.icac.org.hk/tc/home/index.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 香港廉政公署
<jusss> http://my.jusss.org
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ blablabla
<diggzh> T_T 成功冷场
 * imtxc 碎觉
<diggzh> :imtxc 晚安
<diggzh> imtxc: 晚安
<hoxily> jusss: 在中国开网站，需要网站备案
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕，又在到处推荐妹子了是么
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕，约不到mx4就约妹子吧
<jusss> hoxily: 域名是买国外的，不归天朝管
 * happyaron hides
<hoxily> jusss: 虽然vps在国外，不受这个限制。但是天朝有权GFWed你这个小站。
<diggzh> 前阵子duckduckgo刚被墙
<hoxily> 也就是虽然想翻墙，但是需要你这个vps；但是想上你这个vps，得先翻墙。
<hoxily> 变成这样的局面
<jusss> hoxily: 我这个是url转发
<jusss> hoxily: 我都没搞httpd apache
 * slucx 碎叫
 * slucx 大家也碎吧
<diggzh> good night
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。搞笑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛呢
<knownbad> Busy migrating in premise Exchange mailbox to outlook.office365.com.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为毛 干嘛用
<knownbad> 我只是个 tool 而已...:(
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么意思
<knownbad> 为何不是我的工作。
<knownbad> Tool 只是个完成工作的工具。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天是周日
<knownbad> Tool 不能决定如何工作。
<knownbad> I know.
<knownbad> 兔儿还是得工作。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 够惨
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在重新搞raspi
<knownbad> 近来好似 raspi 成了新玩具。
<knownbad> 公司里也有人在玩。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还新玩具  多久的东西了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用了1年半了
<knownbad> 反正买来当玩具就是了。
<knownbad> 男人的玩具。   http://www.midwayusa.com/general.mvc/index/how-to-build-ar-15-rifle
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ MidwayUSA — Shooting Supplies, Reloading, Gunsmithing, Hunting, Ammunition, Gun Parts & Rifle Scopes
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没意思
<gebjgd> knownbad, 莫非你喜欢奸尸？
<knownbad> 啥是奸尸？   台湾倒是有个捡尸。
<knownbad> 跑了。
<knownbad> 噢，应该是 killing zombie.
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-14
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<pity> 有人用 irc.freenode.net 的 IPv6 登录吗？我刚试了好些 IPv6 的地址，7000 端口都不通呢
<onlylove_> test
<onlylove_> pity: 应该有的，我记得cuihao就是v6的地址
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  10:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 客气的马 : "昨天你骑马骑得怎样? " "不太坏。问题是我那匹马太客气了。 " "太客气了? " "是呀。当骑到一道篱笆时,它让我先过去了！ "
<vickycq> ubuntu从哪个版本开始有'apt'命令的？
<onlylove_> pity: 你可以问下那几个学生，他们大都教育网的v6
<vickycq> 14.04能用'apt'么
<pity> onlylove_: 嗯，我看频道里有人是来自 IPv6 的地址
<pity> shengyao: yanghy ypwong 请问你们用的 irc.freenode.net 哪个 IPv6 地址？
<ypwong> pity, 沒指定，我用域名的
<ypwong> vickycq, 14.04已經有
<vickycq> ypwong, 谢谢
<pity> ypwong: 能帮我看一下你的 09:56 [Freenode] -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.freenode.net [91.217.189.42] port 7000 这行么？
<pity> ypwong: 你用的什么客户端？
<ypwong> pity, 服務器搭的znc
<pity> ypwong: 能帮忙在服务器上 telnet -6 irc.freenode.net 7000 看一下能通的 IPv6 地址么？
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<ypwong> pity, 2001:778:627f::1:0:49
<pity> ypwong: 谢谢
<pity> 唉，看来是我的 IPv6 的问题
<pity> 可能是 he.net IPv6 tunnel 的问题，我试试 Linode 的 IPv6
<S102> test
<ubrl> S102:点点点.  11:35
<S102> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<S102> LANGUAGE=en_US
<S102> 这俩已经是  en_US 了，为啥系统还是中文的呢
<S102> date 命令出来的结果是中文
<S102> 哦明白了
<onlylove_> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0911/122615_ySBq_23734.jpg
<onlylove_> S102: 你明白啥了
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<onlylove__> 这年头showgirl都能做ios开发了
<S102> onlylove__: 是 LC_TIME 设置的不对嘛
<onlylove__> S102: 你是多懒，直接lc_all
<onlylove__> S102: 这年头showgirl都能开发ios了，你怎么看，咱是改行还是作甚
<jade-shan1> showgirl开发iOS……寻个TinyFool的徒弟是吧……
<onlylove__> jade-shan1: 真事，不黑不吹
<onlylove__> jade-shan1: http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0911/122615_ySBq_23734.jpg
<onlylove__> jade-shan1: 你如果不知道她是谁，那就算了
<jade-shan1> 她在showgirl界很有名么？我是去年看了tinyfool的微博才知道有这么个人的
<RainFlying> 这是 iOS 开发工程师？
<S102> onlylove__: 帮忙 ping 我一下？
<RainFlying> S102 ping
<onlylove> S102: ping
<onlylove> S102: 刚开会
<onlylove_> jade-shan: showgirl做开发，还一定要在showgirl圈里有名？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<beebuu> 有人在不?
<ubrl> beebuu:点点点.  14:21
<beebuu> any one here now?中文可以看到么?
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么 14.04 的默认字体那么丑呢？同一种字体老版就很悦目。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472726 一直在使用11.04，最近因为驱动问题新安装了 14.04，但是发现系统默认字体太丑了，根本不适合长时间阅读。 1.系统默认字体配置【14.04 VS 11.04 】 2.右
<^k^>  ─> 端指示器比较【14.04 VS 11.04 】 <a class="highslide" href="http://pfile.cn/logi0g-l&qu
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔啊，你还在用黑果子吗？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • os-prober 探测不到 Archlinux，除非挂载 arch 所在分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472727 Code: Disk /dev/sda: 465.8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disklabel t
<^k^>  ─> ype: dos Disk identifier: 0xa18470c7 Device     Boot    Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type Filesys …
<RainFlying> onlylove:  Retina MacBook Pro 13 寸 CPU 小升级版
<RainFlying> onlylove: 烂成一坨屎
<RainFlying> onlylove: 比我的 Asus Zenbook 还要卡多了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 意思是，黑果子比原装果子还好？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好得不止是一点点
<RainFlying> onlylove: Retina 的分辨率太烂，看上去跟老人机一样
<onlylove> RainFlying: retina的分辨率……不是高分么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 调到最高分辨率之后，显示分辨率是 1680 * 1050
<onlylove> 连1080p都没？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那个是物理的分辨率，实际上屏幕上显示的实际分辨率好像最高是 1650 * 1080
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有 1080p 了还会是一坨屎？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 自己欣赏一下。   https://clbin.com/HkSrzA.png
<ubrl> RainFlying: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔诶，我前两天刚听 yunfan_的建议准备改行做dev，你别打击我啊
<RainFlying> onlylove 球带
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我还指望你带我呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 他们说swift形式一片大好，现在还来得及不
<RainFlying> onlylove 组团打怪升级吧
<RainFlying> onlylove 来得及
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没了jobs的果子，我真的很担心啊
<RainFlying> onlylove 用 mac 就准备卡或者准备显示烂到家吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 可是可是，其他机器，除非硬件和mac一样啊
<RainFlying> scaled 分辨率 1650*1080 卡死你，load 常年 3
<onlylove> load常年3？
<onlylove> 让我这个常年0.05的怎么想
<RainFlying> 夸张一下
<RainFlying> WindowServer  cloudd  kernel_task 很耗资源
<RainFlying> 我的 load 一直在 2 左右
<RainFlying> 偶尔能到 24
<onlylove> 哦，开发啊……我还以为日常
<RainFlying> 最高到过 106
<RainFlying> 我不开发
<onlylove> 24？能看？106卡死了吧？
<RainFlying> 卡死
<RainFlying> 用 RMBP 之后，一个月出的问题比我用 Windows 的十几年加起来还多
<onlylove> 我就记得hadoop开job的时候linux server上过101，那叫一个卡啊
<RainFlying> mac 下打字卡都正常
<onlylove> 问题是android不赚钱
 * onlylove 始终觉得为了赚钱学一个东西很痛苦
<onlylove> RainFlying: 为啥这频道不少用mac的，就你抱怨……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 该不是被果子下马了吧
<RainFlying> onlylove: 因为我是从 Windows 换到 Mac 的
<nyfair> windows上发现了问题，网上随便搜搜总能解决。linux上发现了问题，自己琢磨点技术也能解决。mac上发现了问题，那只能把这个当成特色
<RainFlying> 如果从 Linux 换到 Mac 的话，就没问题了。
<RainFlying> 前几天同事碰到个问题，ssh
<RainFlying> 的提示提示 You don't exist, go away.
<onlylove> 这里面很多是win到mac啊
<onlylove> you don't exist……
<RainFlying> 后来发现是 securityd 的问题，呵呵，重启
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而我是windows->linux->max->linux->windows
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜loop 牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这转了一圈诶
<^k^> onlylove: ok nyfair => 拜loop 牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> 改回来，这傻bot
<^k^> onlylove: ok nyfair => 拜牛牛姐
<RainFlying> 用非 Scaled 的分辨率应该会不卡，但是 1024 x 640 的分辨率你能忍？ 还不如直接把我眼睛戳瞎呢。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 谁能帮我解释一下这个命令出来的结果表示什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472728 ulot0@ulot0-computer:~$ ps -an PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND 930 tty4 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4 935 tty5 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5 941 tty2 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty2 942 tty3 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/gett
<^k^>  ─> y -8 38400 tty3 945 tty6 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6 1166 tty1 Ss+ 0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1 1219 tty7 Ss …
<nyfair> 然而我拿着水果却用装着g婊系统的手机玩游戏，你就知道水果的技术有多烂了
<onlylove> nyfair: 曾经把mac搞崩过，然后果子给的建议是，你重新安装系统吧，当时傻了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我的观点很简单，操作系统都很烂，但windows能干的事情最多，就先将就着吧
<lainme> 你们是信仰不够
<onlylove> lainme: 求赐予信仰
<onlylove> nyfair: windows唯一能干的多的，难道不是网游么
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，还有flash
<lainme> onlylove: 没信仰啊。所以没apple产品
<onlylove> lainme: 我已经不知道信仰谁了，所以想买apple
<onlylove> lainme: 不过虽然 RainFlying说还来得及，我怕等我学会，就晚了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看steamos都出来多久了，有蛋用啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 老师傅带带我
<onlylove> lainme: http://www.techug.com/tech-lead
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 你愿意做技术的追随者还是引领者 | 程序师
<onlylove> nyfair: 没人在上面开发游戏，当然没用
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是实际上索家公主的系统貌似都是修改的bsd或者linux
<nyfair> onlylove: 怎么开发，难用得很
<RainFlying> 上次我朋友 Finder 侧栏有中文有英文，然后拿给天才们看，天才们说不知道怎么弄，然后朋友说我帮她弄过，天才让我朋友叫我远程操作给天才们看看。。。
<lainme> onlylove: 可以多学几样
<nyfair> onlylove: 你可以去试试开发ps4游戏，你就知道难度了
<onlylove> lainme: 求动力
<onlylove> nyfair: sdk都没，开发毛
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有啊，ps4是x86的，比起ps3的cell，强很多吧
<nyfair> onlylove: sdk要注册要钱，然后他们会给你寄来ps4开发机
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看这是不是和某水果很像
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，水果一个账号99刀
<nyfair> onlylove: 越是难用越是垃圾的东西，价格越是高，逼格越是高，比如我经常在用的SAS
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过我现在真没什么idea了，以前的话，没准脑子一热想个游戏
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方sap？
<nyfair> sap我不做评价，毕竟各种业务流还要应付傻逼的需求和使用是很麻烦的
<nyfair> 而人类的平均智商跟傻逼其实差不多
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在没独立游戏开发了吧，一个人要处理脚本美工程序
<onlylove> nyfair: 平均和傻逼差不多，意思是有比傻逼还傻的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 最大的问题其实是渠道
<onlylove> it外刊居然转喷子王那个数学和编程
<onlylove> 有没有脑子
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以到最后，大家一起做手机游戏？
<lainme> onlylove: 放置类游戏？
<nyfair> 王喷这个挺奇怪的，他数学上的造诣可没到能喷的程度
<edogawabashi> RainFlying: r帅你来啦!
<onlylove> nyfair: 水果直接给你弄个市场
<RainFlying> edogawabashi: ed 叔你好
<edogawabashi> RainFlying: 尼码
<RainFlying> edogawabashi: 缩写不是这个么？
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧……放置类……越想越觉得像暖暖
<RainFlying> edo ? edog ? 怎么都感觉怪怪的。
<lidabashi> RainFlying: 我错了, 我改
<onlylove> RainFlying: 其实不是的
<lainme> onlylove: cookie clicker. a dark room 一类的
<nyfair> onlylove: 暖暖怎么成放置游戏了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 暖暖是换装……在我看，就是把衣服放到合适的位置
<onlylove> lainme: 你说这个我倒是想起来，win7有个内置的厨房做蛋糕的游戏
<onlylove> 啊~~又270+case，要死了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求教日文，日文环境完全搞不了
<nyfair> onlylove: 装简体中文语言包
<lainme> onlylove: 我认可他的第3点和第5点。
<onlylove> lainme: 但是数学是计算机科学的基础啊，他这么乱喷真的好么
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧，第三点和第五点……
<onlylove> lainme: 数学家是写不出像样的代码，可是他们有像样的算法
<lainme> onlylove: 而且我了解的数学美和符号没关系。那帮做偏微分的，总想整个双曲性出来
<onlylove> lainme: 求极值方便啊……
<onlylove> nyfair: 不行啊……就是日语测试，你弄简中的包就没意思了
<lainme> onlylove: 我还看过类比物理概念来做路径优化的
<nyfair> onlylove: 日文还能出问题？又不是那个技术垃圾的g婊，整个蝌蚪文能整出问题来
<onlylove> nyfair: 国际化嘛……
<onlylove> nyfair: 阿三的代码，我可不敢保证有啥幺蛾子
<nyfair> onlylove: 帅锅呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方忘了翻译，截断，布局
<nyfair> onlylove: 话说这个版本的chrome显示所有棒子文都会变成同一个文字，这种漏洞都发布stable了才被捅出来，难道棒子都不用chrome beta的？
<lainme> onlylove: 恩，他们做好算法，自然有别人或者学生去写。不过上一辈写的f77，都是反人类
<nyfair> onlylove: 拜f77菊苣
<nyfair> lainme: 拜f77菊苣
<lainme> nyfair: f77是异端
<nyfair> lainme: 对待异端要用心感化，您瞧，这年头连狗大户都帮什叶教建清真寺了 http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2190663
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 沙特:不接受叙难民 愿出资在德修建200座清真寺 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> fortran77……
 * onlylove 头疼
<onlylove> 还半个月放长假，好难过啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 棒子这种宇宙起源国，不屑于用chrome这种地球人发明的东西
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者棒子觉得过几天就修好了
<lowy> lantern现在还能用不？
<hceasy> lowy: 灯笼还能用。
<onlylove> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<hceasy> onlylove:  ？？？？
<^k^> onlylove: ok hceasy => 拜哭熊
<lowy> ok 去试试
<onlylove> hceasy: 习惯了……
<hceasy> onlylove:  一晃好几年过去了。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 几年才
<lowy>  /wc
<onlylove> 说起来最近找我的都是找我做QE的，现在这工作真坑人
<hceasy> onlylove: QE 是什么。
<onlylove> 前两天有个孩子问都不问我做什么职位，直接问期望薪资……
<onlylove> hceasy: 说是QE，其实是测试
<hceasy> onlylove:  哈哈 我现在是开发
<onlylove> hceasy: quality engineer？
<hceasy> onlylove:  web front
<hceasy> onlylove: web front engineer
<onlylove_> hceasy: 哭熊妹子还好吧
<hceasy> onlylove_: 好哇 怎么了。
<nyfair> 求工作求工作
<hceasy> @onlylove_ 话说你妹登陆么。。 为何名字多了横杠 。
<onlylove> 人干事！就那么个8G机器，分配3G给虚拟机都会没响应？
<onlylove> hceasy: 哦，不是登陆的问题，我司网络问题
<onlylove> hceasy: 和我聊天你要判断下，哪个是当前在线的，哪个是掉线的
<hceasy> onlylove:   还真麻烦。。。
 * hceasy onlylove
<hceasy> 这个是在线 ？
<onlylove> 忘了岛国是东九区了，以为还半小时下班……
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<hceasy> ^k^: 天气
<hceasy> ^k^:  weather
<hceasy> ^k^:  时间
<S102> onlylove: 色大象呢
<onlylove__> S102: 今天没见
<onlylove__> S102: 好了，他来了
<S102> 是么
<onlylove__> S102: 刚刚来
<lidabashi> iMadper: .
<iMadper> lidabashi: https://detail.yao.95095.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.1.Xb6Ikd&id=15069743563&abbucket=_AB-M32_B18&acm=03054.1003.1.291757&aldid=Kq19joNV&abtest=_AB-LR32-PR32&scm=1003.1.03054.13_15069743563_291757&pos=1
<S102> iMadper: 你们用这个方显示器中不
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 鱼跃 腋下拐杖YU860 铝合金助行器 可调拐杖残疾人腋拐 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> S102: 我觉得没问题啊.
<onlylove__> iMadper: 你这出车祸了？
<iMadper> S102: 接口齐全就行.
<onlylove__> iMadper: 需要拐杖
<S102> iMadper: dp vga
<iMadper> onlylove__: 恩, lidabashi 腿断了貌似.
<iMadper> lidabashi: https://detail.yao.95095.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.197.lVuFmV&id=10703544773&ns=1&abbucket=1
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://detail.yao.95095.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.197.lVuFmV&id=10703544773&ns=1&abbucket=1 -> http://jump.taobao.com/jump?target=http%3a%2f%2fdetail.yao.95095.com%2fitem.htm%3fspm%3da
<iMadper> lidabashi: <jzheng> seanzhang, iMadper, please see if adam today can add more comments about the current USB status in Ubuntu.   [17:03]
<iMadper> lidabashi: ... ...
<lidabashi> iMadper: 啊?
<iMadper> lidabashi: 昂.
<lidabashi> iMadper: 我还要说啥?
<S102> iMadper: 需要 dvi 么
<iMadper> lidabashi: 说一下ubuntu14.04对usb3.0这套东西的支持.
<S102> lidabashi: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> S102: 你得问 alex.
<S102> lidabashi: 好用
<lidabashi> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Diamond-Trail-Trekking-Poles/dp/B00UR1936E/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1442221306&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=%u3000Black+Diamond+Trail+Back
<ubrl> lidabashi: ⇪ Amazon.com : Black Diamond Trail Back Trekking Poles - Pair : Sports & Outdoors
<S102> iMadper: 好吧
<lidabashi> 一根的价格买两根^^^
<iMadper> lidabashi: 这价格...
<lidabashi> iMadper: 一根的价格买两根啊
<lidabashi> iMadper: 这型号amazon上单根买79.95$
<iMadper> lidabashi: 是啊, 所以你敢买?
<lidabashi> iMadper: 不买, 买不起
<iMadper> lidabashi: 而且第三方, 太便宜了.
<lidabashi> iMadper: 还是捡树枝吧
<iMadper> lidabashi: http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/trekking-poles/trail-back-trekking-pole-BD1121560000ALL1.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Trail Back Trekking Poles - Black Diamond Hiking/Trekking Gear
<iMadper> lidabashi: 官网.
<lidabashi> iMadper: 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<iMadper> lidabashi: ... 普法战争.
<iMadper> lidabashi: 希波战争.
<lidabashi> iMadper: 围魏救赵
<iMadper> lidabashi: 黄帝大战蚩尤
 * iMadper 感觉这回到头儿了. 
<lidabashi> iMadper: 智人 vs 尼安德特人
<iMadper> lidabashi: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.7lLTBi&id=521828892766&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<iMadper> lidabashi: 这个还行.
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<lidabashi> iMadper: 泥奏凯
<iMadper> lidabashi: ...
<iMadper> lidabashi: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.132.7lLTBi&id=520613401477&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 美国代购 拐杖手杖 女士们黑钻石莱茵石晶体正式手杖-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 3350.00
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45494
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 英籍伊斯兰国战士打电话暴露位置被英无人机炸死
<iMadper> lidabashi: 其实我最懂的是: 母婴用品...
<onlylove> 你最懂的不应该是鱼饲料么
<iMadper> onlylove: 不懂, 我养鱼水平不够好, 没好好学.
<iMadper> BinLi: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/336495  lidabashi
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ ALIENWARE 外星人 Alpha 阿尔法 ASM100-1580 游戏主机（i3-4130T，4G，500GB，Custom Maxwell GTX CPU） $388.57（约￥2700）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<lbdd>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lbdd gkimanasbdey
<NWMonster> 。。。。。
<NWMonster> 丢下一个密码走了。。。
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 别听他们瞎扯 当dev绝对比ops有前途 现在ops只有高级的才有前途 其他的将来都要失业的
<kandu> yunfan_: 不过再过几年 dev 也是只有高级的才有前途了
<yunfan_> kandu: 呵呵 还没那么快
<yunfan_> kandu: 应该能撑到咱们做上管理层
<kandu> yunfan_: 我才不想做管理。我只想被包养
<yunfan_> kandu: 你没看到许多男公关的头衔都有经理两个字嘛 这不过是装饰品而已
<yunfan_> 我靠  netsurf已经有js支持了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Freebuilder> gksu 有什么替代品没？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04LTS系统能连上无线网络，但是网速很慢，请问怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472731 ubuntu14.04LTS系统能连上无线网络，且显示强度很好，但是在system-monitor中显示接收的网速很慢，下载更新软件时网速很慢。请问如何解决？？ z
<^k^>  ─> z: brian123 — 2015-09-14 21:21
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 获取公网地址并邮件之  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472732 应用场景：家里的宽带IP一般都是动态，想在外面连接家里服务器，需要实时获取动态的IP，并邮件发送至邮箱，以便随时通过ssh可以连接家中电脑 脚本 Code: #!/bin/bash #Look for WAN's IP and mailto joinrain@joinra
<^k^>  ─> in.cn #Last edit:2015.9.14 #--------------------------------------------------- WAN_IP_OLD="" WAN_IP="" MAIL_ADDR="ab …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Kubuntu 15.10 开机故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472733 开机后长久停留在Logo界面，强制重启进入RecoverMode后，重新安装Nvidia显卡驱动后能正常进入，而重新启动后问题依旧。 zz: yonmoon — 2015-09-14 22:31
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 启动器能否加入滚动控制  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472735 如题，个人比较喜欢把应用放在启动器上，所以启动器就会有点长，但每次要打开靠后的程序都得把鼠标移到最下角，而且不是很好把握启动器滚动距离，所以能否加入一个鼠标滚轮控制启动器滚动
<^k^>  ─> 的功能，应该会有不少人喜欢 zz: aven.h — 2015-09-15 0:12
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-15
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 火狐闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472738 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS的中文，VM 8 ，iso文件1.5g ，安装完了，打开火狐打开百度没事，再搜索东西 ，点进去链接火狐闪退 zz: yeeboys — 2015-09-15 8:37
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
 * ericyuan 
<zturn777> time
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 在内核中加入驱动后重新编译出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472741 本人新手，想把hello world驱动放入内核中，make menuconfig命令执行之后，执行make命令显示 make[1]: *** 没有规则可以创建“arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h”需要的目标“/
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/90770/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 如何向非技术人员解释“稀疏傅里叶变换”算法？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 所以，稀疏傅里叶，是用来压缩的？
<terry> 这里的在线人数好稳定。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 有没有谁这段时间看搜狐视频会跳到乐宝娱乐？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472742 有没有谁这段时间看搜狐视频会跳到乐宝娱乐？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-15 11:32
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 又见这样的噱头 http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0915/104936_Y2X9_1444320.jpg
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 这你都能找到！！
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 又不是我找到的，有人炒自然有人跟风
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 早年在豆瓣上有一个的
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<tracyone> 有人知道装ubuntu 15.04的笔记本如何共享wifi么
<onlylove> hostapd
<onlylove> 如果能接受ad-hoc的话，貌似默认就行
<vickycq> 曾经有个自动脚本 ap-hotspot 很好用
<vickycq> 现在( hostapd.ver >= 2 ) 要用 得改一下
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这很牛逼阿。
<tracyone> :)
<tracyone> 这个自动化脚本哪里找得到？
<tracyone> o
<tracyone> 上次
<tracyone> 想装这个
<tracyone> 但是ubuntu 15.04添加ppa之后还是装不了..
<vickycq> https://github.com/hotice/AP-Hotspot
<ubrl> ⇪ f: hotice/AP-Hotspot · GitHub
<vickycq> https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<ubrl> ⇪ f: oblique/create_ap · GitHub
<tracyone> 话说..怎么看readme，好像这东西要被放弃样子..难道ubuntu共享wifi..这么难搞定.
<onlylove> 网卡驱动，你需要把网卡搞成master模式，然后再搞发射和路由
<tracyone> :-!
<tracyone> 感觉好难的样子..
<onlylove> 其实不难，关键是，有的开源驱动不支持master
<tracyone> :-!
<vickycq> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers
<ubrl> ⇪ f: en:users:drivers [Linux Wireless]
<vickycq> 对，先看自己的无线网卡驱动是否支持 master / AP 模式
<vickycq> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/documentation/modes
<ubrl> ⇪ f: en:users:documentation:modes [Linux Wireless]
<tracyone> 我window下可以..应该..
<onlylove> windows是windows
<vickycq> 参考 https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers
<ubrl> ⇪ f: en:users:drivers [Linux Wireless]
<onlylove> 不要拿windows驱动说事
<onlylove> windows驱动是闭源的，厂家不给开源驱动你没办法
<onlylove> 当然，你如果能自己写最好
<onlylove> 但是对我等普通用户来说，还是算了
<onlylove> 说开源驱动，我又想起openwrt那事情了，很多路由私有固件因为驱动，信号比openwrt好
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<tracyone> 执行sudo ap-hotsoit start，然后打印了一行starting Wireless hotspot就停止了..
<tracyone> sudo ap-hotspot configure的时候看起来好像没错..
<vickycq> ap-hotspot 对 hostapd 2.x 支持不佳，需要改才能用
<vickycq> 鉴于此，可看上面第二个项目  https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<ubrl> ⇪ f: oblique/create_ap · GitHub
<tracyone> 哦，我看看
<tracyone> vickycq: 非常感谢，已经成功
<vickycq> create_ap 好用？
<tracyone> 反正就一个命令搞定...
<tracyone> 这还不简单？
<vickycq> 那我有机会也试试
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助几个命令的意思是什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472743 本人菜鸟一枚，请问一下各位下面这两条条命令是啥意思 cp -r 20.out meta.txt seq.list ~ pipeline -l 20.out/SingleSample.Lists/taxa.list -f 20.out/SingleSample.Lists/func.list -o 20.out.2 -s 1 -m meta.txt zz: fbcf7f7 — 2015-0
<^k^>  ─> 9-15 12:56
<onlylove> 特喵的受够了
<onlylove> 出去清静下
<tracyone> gnome-terminal一用鼠标改变窗口大小，然后它就自动缩小到最小..怎么破
<pity> onlylove: 受够了计算机了？
<onlylove> pity: 又热又吵的环境，动不动就没响应的被测试程序
<onlylove> http://mt.sohu.com/20150913/n421007802.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 全国旅游精简地图、你必不可少-搜狐
<onlylove> pity: 还有傻逼IT搞的稀烂的网络
<pity> onlylove: take it easy
<pity> onlylove: there there
<onlylove> pity: easy你妹啊，领导问我进度呢，我给他说，客户的程序挂了？
<pity> onlylove: 客户的程序？
<onlylove> pity: 我们是外包公司，自然测试客户的程序
<pity> onlylove: 哦，我还想呢，管啥客户的程序啊
<pity> onlylove: 慢慢来
 * onlylove_ 在想自己还差多少钱出去玩
<onlylove_> 楼下唯一的超市停业整顿，丫的想买零食都没地方去了
<onlylove_> 这地方没法呆了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<hceasy> 为何这个机器人  我进来他就拜 。。。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你被祝福了，就这样
<tracyone> :-Dhi，有个问题，就是观看电影时，过了固定的一段时间就会黑屏..然后当然我可以在亮度和锁屏那里设置从不，但是这不科学，应该是全屏播放的时候自动不黑屏的..有人知道如何解决不
<onlylove_> tracyone: 没啥特别好的方法，xset -dpms？
<onlylove_> tracyone: 先把它关掉
<onlylove_> tracyone: 看完了再改回来
<tracyone> :-!好吧
<hceasy> 我台式一般不关屏幕。。
<hceasy> 不然看个视频自己就关掉了。
<onlylove_> 这个问题很麻烦
<tracyone> 我一般不关机..所以不用的时候还是自动关屏幕比较好
<hceasy> 不用了手动关屏幕就是了。
<onlylove_> 这个好像是套件里面自带的
<hceasy> linux那个自动息屏是写在内核里面的吧。
<onlylove_> 是电源管理里面的
<hceasy> 我记得之前tty界面都自动息
<onlylove_> tty自动熄屏……
<onlylove_> 哦，对，是这样的
<hceasy> 额  就是。。  在内核加载那里 然后卡住 时间久了都会息屏；。
<hceasy> onlylove_:  最近老有人说互联网寒冬 阿里裁员什么的。。。。 什么鬼。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 字面意思
<tracyone> 现在了解华为为啥不上市了...
<tracyone> 像摩托摩拉，诺基亚这种企业都有被收购 的一天真是太悲哀..
<hceasy> onlylove_: 你现在什么工作。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 测试
<hceasy> tracyone: 诺基亚都被微软玩没了。
<hceasy> onlylove_:  具体什么公司 ？？
<onlylove_> tracyone: 没啥，ibm没人买得起而已
<onlylove_> hceasy: 文思海辉
<tracyone> 都是为了股东利益
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你是多蛋疼问一个外包公司名字
<hceasy> onlylove_:  。。。。。
<hceasy> onlylove_: 外包怎么了。。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你要是觉得外包没什么，那欢迎来体验，没什么
<hceasy> onlylove_:  不去。。。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 怎么又不来了，多好啊
<onlylove_> hceasy: 随便一个外企，什么vmware什么tibco
<hceasy> onlylove_:  不知道里面坑多深。。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 坑不深，也就是坑你点钱
<hceasy> onlylove_: 没了解过  跟劳动派遣一样 ？
<onlylove_> hceasy: 一样
<hceasy> onlylove_:  也就是。。。 派去充个人头码砖 了 ？？
<onlylove_> hceasy: 随你怎么想，顺便说，外包分onshore和offshore
<hceasy> onlylove_:  工作几年了。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 6
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<hceasy> onlylove_:  好吧。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不好意思 : 警员:报告警长,那个罪犯被我追得走投无路,已经逃进蓝书记的家里。警长:你为啥不跟着进去?警员:我两手空空的,不好意思到领导家里
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 三步建立android开发环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472752 1.java模拟器。jdk有两种，一种是openjdk，一种是oraclejdk。openjdk更简洁一些，而oracle java则很臃肿，两者的区别有点像libreoffice与openoffice的区别，libreoffice不会比openoffice差。这话说起来就长了，暂且不表
<onlylove_> 看到刚这个三步的帖子真TM想删了去，这种坑人文章
<hceasy> 我纳闷为何他们发这东西。
<onlylove_> 我能不能删啊，没理由啊
<onlylove_> 动不动就ppa，ppa是万能的么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛从不发教程，但我知道牛牛就是牛牛
<hceasy> 哈哈  编译才是正道么。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我觉得有必要发一些……
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我只是有洁癖，不喜欢ppa而已
<onlylove_> hceasy: 不是，是ubuntu自己的问题，加上ppa的问题，然后会引发各种稀奇古怪的故障
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我也有洁癖，所以我自己维护了一个ffmpeg的repo，没有任何依赖
<onlylove_> hceasy: 通常发生在每次更新之后
<hceasy> 额。。。  debian服务器 fedora桌面。。
<nyfair> ubuntu archlinux那种所有参数全开的编译方式简直丧心病狂
<hceasy> 似乎没遇到过这些东西。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 本来不知道是不是dkms的问题，每次更新，私有独立显卡驱动就要重装一次
<onlylove_> hceasy: 然后还有些别的其他的，反正X挂掉正常
<hceasy> 现在英特尔核显 。。 似乎不用担心什么驱动问题。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你用几天ubuntu,然后照着那些帖子玩几天ppa，然后你就知道了
<hceasy> onlylove_: 之前只用u做过一段时间开发 不折腾那些ppa的。
<onlylove_> 这就和windows软件装多了一样
<hceasy> 有些东西还是自己编译。。 ppa又不是万能。。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 我倒是无所谓，要不是有特殊版本需要，官方源有能用的就用呗
<nyfair> onlylove_: 话说oracle不是有下载的么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 什么下载？jdk？
<hceasy> 我有强迫症 爱用最新的。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 老实说，其实如果不考虑ppa，安装oracle jdk简单的要死
<nyfair> onlylove_: 对啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那个帖子说的是openjdk吧？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 然而，你是一直下一步下一步，会装上百度全家桶
<onlylove_> nyfair: nonono，解压，写配置文件，export环境变量，OK
<nyfair> onlylove_: 嗯，只要解压出来就行了
<onlylove_> 擦，那货连oracle jdk都弄ppa，去官方下会死？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 玩hadoop那阵子，装java熟练的不得了，记得有个小shell，不知道让我扔哪里了，反正一键搞定
<onlylove_> nyfair: 现在看那些教你怎么装java的，简直了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 明明很简单的事情，让他们描述的无比复杂，怀疑是靠字数坑稿费
<onlylove_> 像极了那些超级能水的网络玄幻小说作家
<onlylove_> 一句话的事情能水上几千字
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛真知灼见
<onlylove_> 刚发现那个水贴的，把JDK叫java模拟器！
<onlylove_> java模拟器什么鬼！
<nyfair> onlylove_: 话说我朝的安卓模拟器比洋鬼子的好啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我朝有这等高级货？
<hceasy> 有时候遇到这种。。。。。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我没搞安卓开发，不清楚啊
<hceasy> 简单的东西还要描述的很复杂的。。。
<hceasy> 也很无语。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 支持删掉吧
<hceasy> 安卓模拟器 国内有个确实很快。
<hceasy> 比谷歌官方那个。
<hceasy> 之前试过。
<onlylove_> 谷歌官方那个确实慢的可以，不想吐槽
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你看看他最后要装 qemu和kvm-virt什么意思，我记得androidstudio就够了啊 cc hceasy
<nyfair> g婊官方那个简直垃圾，bluestacks好点，不过还是烂。还有个用vbox的好很多，但是要装vbox又臃肿又麻烦
<onlylove_> 我怎么想起了各种街机模拟器
<nyfair> 我朝模拟器除了捆绑可以不装的XX全家桶之外，简直完美
<onlylove_> 私下里觉得那些作者也不想捆绑的，但是不捆绑没饭票
<nyfair> onlylove_: 说真的，天朝模拟器甲天下
<onlylove_> nyfair: mame不是天朝的，winkawks也不是
<nyfair> mame算个屁，模拟起来慢死
<onlylove_> nyfair: 架不住人游戏全
<huntxu> nyfair: 拜牛牛，牛牛千秋萬代，一統江湖
<nyfair> 街机本来性能就烂，没啥值得称道的
<onlylove_> nyfair: nebula更慢
<nyfair> onlylove_: 然而mameplus这个十全大补丁是国人做的
<onlylove_> nyfair: mameplus好东西啊……
<nyfair> onlylove_: windows上各种mame修改版都改自mameplus，mame的存在感也许只有linux上的sdlmame
<onlylove_> nyfair: 可惜的是mameplus需要各个版本都收集下
<nyfair> onlylove_: why?
<onlylove_> nyfair: 0.73 0.88 0.90 0.128……
<nyfair> onlylove_: 要收集的只是游戏rom吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 用新的就可以了啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 游戏rom太难找，能找到的，新模拟器不认，老版本认
<onlylove_> nyfair: 而且0.88u2据说是比较经典的版本
<onlylove_> nyfair: 老版本校验rom比新版本快太多
<nyfair> onlylove_: mame的机制是做到完美模拟，老版本认新版本不认是以前dump rom有问题重新dump过的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我印象里面0.128慢不止一点
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是新rom你不一定能找到
<nyfair> onlylove_: 因为以前是c写的，现在砍了重练用c++写了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 所以性能慢的要死了？
<nyfair> onlylove_: mame官方有个bt大种子的，每月更新
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这个我倒是不知道，因为我就玩少数几个游戏
<nyfair> onlylove_: 嗯，不过现在已经差别不大了吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 现在想想街机房也就那么几个游戏啊……很多游戏下下来玩一遍就不玩的，还有根本没玩过的
<nyfair> http://www.mamedvds.com/info_files/info_full.asp
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ MAME Full Set
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我现在不想上班了，哪天祖宅拆了我就宅家里写wiiu模拟器
<onlylove> nyfair: 为毛要拆了……拆迁有钱么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我也不想上班，我还在盘算我还差多钱出去玩
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛何往？
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，我家里的3G比这个稳当多了！
<yesuu> 这里有tox用户吗
<onlylove_> 一个公司，这么大一公司，给员工的网络还不如3G稳！
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛要不要介绍下魔都有啥好玩的
<nyfair> onlylove_: 自然博物馆
<onlylove_> 博物馆……
<onlylove> happyaron: 怎么让shell scripts里面的变量在退出以后还有效啊，今天刚发现，脚本里面声明的变量退出以后就失效了
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实老早就知道，只是今天临时有事，想一次性搞好变量
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，环境变量单独写了，然后source下ok了
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得我需要复习bash了
<onlylove> 准备下班……
<pity> 下班下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 内涵极了,大家慢用 : 话说哥们和同事在路上走,路过红登区,里面靠门喊:大哥,过来玩会呗！哥们没说话,他同事来了一句:我们也找活儿呢！
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota 2重生版中文输入法（fcitx、ibus）支持模块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472753 重生版本更新了SDL2，原来的库用不了啦 下载附件，解压替换掉dota2带的libSDL2-2.0.so.0（自行备份手动替换～）， 我的在~/.steam/steam/SteamApps/common/dota 2 beta/game/bin/linuxsteamrt6
<^k^>  ─> 4这目录， 可以用find命令搜下具体在哪 如果你用的是fcitx输入法，还需要设置下环境变量 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Xfce-4.12桌面关机失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472754 系统：Debian 桌面：Xfce-4.12 从原来的Xfce-4.10通过编译安装升级为Xfce-4.12后，关机和得启按钮都变灰了。sudo的权限也受到很多限制。看了一些帖子，似乎是说普通用户没有关机的权限，按一些帖子消息但
<^k^>  ─> 似乎都没有解决我的问题。请问如何处理这个问题？ 另，升级Xfce4后发现声音图标也从系 …
<majormeng1989>  /exit
<majormeng1989> quit
<majormeng1989> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-16
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教：这种情况，应该如何批量重命名。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472756 给单位几十个人弄资料，遇到一个批量重命名的事情，不知该怎么弄了，向高人请教。 情况如下： 有一个excel空表文件a 有一个文件b，内容是所有人的名字。
<^k^>  ─> 要求： 每人一张表，用自己的名字作为文件名，也就是说，这几十个人的文件除了文件 …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<yunfan_> duyue:  kandu  老子到魔都了
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 4.3.26 主控制台(主界面)的工具栏消失 有办法恢复吗 宿主机ubuntu15.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472757 需要用到快照功能，现在主控制台（图像界面）找不到啊！曾经记得有的，但是不知道什么时候，被我不小心点没了，还有什么办法找回吗？
<^k^>  ─> zz: zcbcx — 2015-09-16 9:02
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法输入时没有界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472758 装的最新的搜狗输入法64位，设置时提示没有图形界面，就安装了gtk，可以设置了。 但是打字时不出现界面,只有一个框框,下边是我的截图 IMG_20150916_091421.jpg zz: and — 2015-09-16 9:26
<kandu> yunfan_: 去魔都干啥？干事业还是干女人
<kandu> yunfan_: 到时你那胸毛亮出来随风飘荡一下，韵味和粗犷齐飞，狂野和性感并存。我觉得干啥都成
<kandu> yunfan_: 还有，你不是说要鼓捣实验室这样偏科研型的么，最近我和朋友也可能往偏技术而非运营类的转。到时候互相交流下经验。要是我鼓捣得不好，到时上门求包养还请收留。
<yunfan_> kandu: 干事业
<yunfan_> kandu: 你不是在杭州山沟沟当土老板么
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<kandu> yunfan_: 加油加油，你干得好了，到时候我的包养费也能高啊，哈哈
<Freebuilder> /etc/apt/preferences.d/ 空且无 /etc/apt/preferences，Debian 是如何控制 backport 优先级的？
<yunfan_> kandu: 你干嘛不找nyfair 要找我 难道你喜欢gay
<hceasy> 有人用腾讯的企业邮箱么。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu15.04 如何关闭防火墙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472759 15.04使用systemd系统。不知道是那个服务启动的iptables。即便在rc.local里面清除rules。还是不行。 zz: armer_song — 2015-09-16 10:30
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [google chrome]最近网上流传的一些chrome44，45deb安装包有严重问题[2015年9月上旬]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472761 [google chrome]最近网上流传的一些chrome44，45deb安装包有严重问题[2015年9月上旬] 可能会导致ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit安装后，进入桌面不久即死机。 包
<^k^>  ─> 括某些大站点提供的linux版deb包，用于google chrome 44，和45的stable稳定版的包。装了以后极 …
<zhxk82> !paste
<zhxk82> !粘贴
<onlylove> IE那SB浏览器能用？
<onlylove> 输入个内网地址，默认用bing搜索，chrome什么讨人厌它学什么？
<hceasy> 哈哈 昨天还有人在群里说IE 好用。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 比chrome好用
<hceasy> 听到了气就不打一处来。
<onlylove> hceasy: 实话实说，firefox越来越难用，chrome没好用过，ie就那样
<onlylove> hceasy: 如果你机器内存小，ie和chrome都去死
<hceasy> 我这里做前端开发的。。
<yesuu> 这个世界上存在 打过输入法补丁且汉化过的 sublimetext  的deb包吗
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 解放双手让您完全自由享受ipad  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472762 ipad作为9英寸平板电脑，重量来讲虽然较笔记本轻一些，但是一直用手拿着依然会显得有些重，而且长时间拿着ipad工作或者娱乐的话，会对脖颈有一定的损伤，尤其是白领，经常坐在电脑
<^k^>  ─> 跟前忙碌工作，身体本来就疲惫，再使用ipad娱乐或者继续工作的话，对眼睛、坐姿、身 …
<onlylove> hceasy: 你能理解一个2g内存win7用户的感受么，要开word excel 不知道几个标签
<onlylove> hceasy: 还时不时被搜狗的傻逼工具卡的要死
<onlylove> hceasy: 还有outlook
<hceasy> 。。。。。。
<hceasy> 自作孽不可活。。
<hceasy> 现在内存不都是8G 起跳么。。
<hceasy> 再来个奸商没4G 也不敢出来卖吧。
<onlylove> hceasy: 这资产折旧已经折旧的没有了，还在给我用呢
<onlylove> hceasy: 丫丫的客户的傻逼程序在firefox上还时不时不响应
<onlylove> hceasy: 刚还被搜狗的傻逼占用了99的CPU
<hceasy> 搜狗什么  输入法 ？
<hceasy> 还是浏览器 ？
<hceasy> 直接换了不久行了
<onlylove> hceasy: 还有，我这蛋疼的网络，你也见了
<hceasy> 嗯。。。
<hceasy> 一会儿退一下。。
<hceasy> 看来 外包公司还真是不好混。。
<pity> Ubuntu 14.04 安装 php5 时还依赖 apache2？
<hceasy> pity: 你是拿来建服务器么 ？
<nyfair> 我司现在也只是披着浏览器皮的外包公司
<hceasy> 。。。。。
<hceasy> 还好我们这里是开发自己产品的。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求指点，Ubuntu15.04 设置中文的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472763 我在system setting->language support里面设置成中文了，如图一 QQ截图20150916114552.png 然后注销重新进入Ubuntu。界面一半显示中文，一半显示英文。如图二 QQ截图20150916114948.png 然后我更换
<yunfan_> nyfair:  求包养 我已经到魔都了 随时可以上门服务
<Freebuilder> 包夜几百？
<yunfan_> Freebuilder: 开业对折 原价800 老客户8折
<Freebuilder> 什么货色，要八百，我市一般都是六百的
<yunfan_> Freebuilder: 那是你市
<maivel> http://www.project-57.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 「三体·黑暗森林」致敬作品
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统设置中没有 Software & Updates这一项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472765 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 ubuntu-desktop 已经是最新的版本了。 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0
<^k^>  ─> 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 261 个软件包未被升级。 sudo apt-get install unity-control-cen …
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:28
<sjd_zeus> ...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lidabashi> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Unity-Bugs
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu Needs Help Fixing Thousands Of Unity/Compiz Bugs For 16.04 LTS - Phoronix
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 问一个很弱很弱的问题，各种linux发行版中自带的数据库对于操作系统来说有什么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472766 本人有一个超级小白问题请教 各种发行版都自带一个数据库mysql也好，MariaDB也好，对于操作系统本身来说有什么用？ 我的意思是，我当
<^k^>  ─> 然知道数据库是干什么的，但是他们自带的数据库对于操作系统来说有什么用？比如windo …
<nyfair> 我们是不是该告诉他，其实那就是linux的注册表
<lidabashi> nyfair: 你别骗人啊...
<nyfair> lidabashi: 别扯，难道不是么？
<lidabashi> nyfair: 不是啊...
<nyfair> lidabashi: 不是才怪了
<lidabashi> nyfair: kde依赖mysql?
<lidabashi> nyfair: 我还以为桌面环境数据库那些东西都是轻量级的
<nyfair> lidabashi: 你才知道kde这么臃肿啊
<lidabashi> nyfair: 没用过...
<lidabashi> nyfair: gnome家也有一个类似注册表和组策略的东西, 我忘了, 但是应该没有用到mysql这个级别的数据库
<nyfair> lidabashi: 反正我觉得注册表是个优秀的设计，一堆配置文件乱放才头疼
<nyfair> lidabashi: 注册表可以玩得很花哨，看我这个东西https://github.com/nyfair/sentire-thumb
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire-thumb · GitHub
<lidabashi> nyfair: 其实是, 而且还方便企业级应用场景, 对程序友好. 不过配置文件对人类友好一些
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何禁止普通帐户 systemctl reboot  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472768 存在多帐户登录时，普通帐户 systemctl reboot 虽不能关机，但加 -i 选项照样能关。 如何禁掉？还有关机休眠等都禁掉。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-16 15:20
<Freebuilder> 集体掉线了？
<Freebuilder> 集体掉线了？
<huntxu> netsplit吧
<nyfair> http://pre11.deviantart.net/4e17/th/pre/f/2015/005/d/4/classic_austria__the_jerk_of_german_histor__stamp_by_lemerchant-d8cpw1g.png
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ image/jpeg
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，你发的图我看不懂
<nyfair> onlylove___: 1，1618年奥地利哈布斯堡以神罗名义号召德国小弟圣战新教徒，然后又把小弟全卖了。2，奥匈帝国引发的一战，德国实力背锅。3，奥地利人希特勒，你懂的。4，奥地利人给叙利亚难民送去德国的火车票
<onlylove___> 奥地利人啥好事不干的感觉
<nyfair> onlylove___: 我瞎解读的
<pity> 目录下有个 .\LocalSettings.php 文件，请问怎么删除？
<pity> 用 rm -- .\\LocalSettings.php 这个命令删除了
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu touch 怎么刷机？求大神指点方法，以前的方法不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472769 我的电脑是ubuntu 14.04 手机是Nexus 4 我用终端输入vhriswhm@vhriswhm-ThinkPad:~$ubuntu-device-flash touch --developer-mode --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --password=0000 显示 bash: ub
<^k^>  ─> untu-device-flash: command not found zz: vhriswhm — 2015-09-16 16:33
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu touch 怎么刷机？求大神指点方法，以前的方法不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472770 我的电脑是ubuntu 14.04 手机是Nexus 4 我用终端输入vhriswhm@vhriswhm-ThinkPad:~$ubuntu-device-flash touch --developer-mode --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --password=0000 显示 bash: ub
<^k^>  ─> untu-device-flash: command not found zz: vhriswhm — 2015-09-16 16:35
<hceasy> 看看我的名字。。
<onlylove> 这文件名真恐怖
<hceasy> 没变。
<onlylove> hceasy: 看你名字作甚
<hceasy> 看看有没有掉掉线啊。 有密码 不输入就会变
<onlylove> 掉了就掉了，多大事
<onlylove> 昨天给team leader提供一个rhel的下载地址，居然给我抱怨不是官网的！
<onlylove> 官网的要钱的好么！
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/66230/debian-devel-announce
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Debian 项目不再提供 CD 格式的 ISO 镜像 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 以后就没有cd镜像了，不过……也好吧，反正cd不如netinstall常用，装的东西不如dvd多
<onlylove> 而且现在CD刻录机不大好找了吧
<onlylove> 这日，菩提老祖将悟空唤至身前：“你已学会长生不老术和七十二变，今日为师欲传授你新的法术。”悟空道：“是何法术？”菩提老祖道：“看到这天上的云彩了吗？这边有七朵云彩，那边有五朵云彩，一共有几朵？”悟空答：“十二朵。”菩提老祖道：“嗯，我要教你的就是云计算。”
<halenrain> 有人安装过Cisco packet tracer 吗
<halenrain> 怎么我启动了packettracer却没反应呢？
<ELITEZ> HEY COME TO SUPPORT 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ AT http://0x71.us.to , RESEARCHER , BUSINESSMAN AND CHRISTIAN HACKER IS ALL WELCOME , /server 0x71.us.to 6667 MAIN CHANNEL #0x71 and #ELITEZ , FOR SSL ACCEPT OUR 2096 BIT SELF SIGN RANDOM BIT /server 0x71.us.to 6607 , OR DROP A WEBCHAT TO US ... .
<ubrl> ELITEZ: ⇪ x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ | THE MOST HIGH BLOG WITH THEIR TEAM AND PRINCE
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10双硬盘的双系统安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472771 首先先问个版本号的问题吧，ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso 官网下载的镜像竟然是amd的，i7也没问题吗 接下来是安装的问题了 我的联想本本是固态+机械的双硬盘，bios是UEFI 现在就用UNetbootin创建一个
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 手机终于买了  lenovo p1全网通
<yunfan_> 22.1k
<yunfan_> 2.1k
 * PacketCrypto you know 0x71 (xc) Our is FATHER OF ALL OS ?
 * PacketCrypto who the fuck are you kiddies
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 不错
 * gebjgd 午饭
 * PacketCrypto feel free to register at http://0x71.us.to is open for public under meta
<yunfan_> gebjgd:这下基本没有电池叼得过我的了 除非是金立和innos
 * PacketCrypto WE ARE THE CODER OF CENTOS ASSHOLE
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 无法引导进入系统了，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472772 有两块硬盘，硬盘A装了Windows。硬盘B是Lubuntu 14.10，启动引导器就安在B上。通过在Bios中改变硬盘顺序来实现从不同系统启动。 然而自从我把A上的Windows XP升级到10后，lubuntu引导就接连出问题
<^k^>  ─> ，现在根本引导不进lubuntu了。 启动画面无法显示，一直是Cannot display this video mode。 zz: …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • livecd 的 iso 能引导不？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472773 Code: # 备 ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso，提 /casper/vmlinuz.efi、/casper/initrd.lz # grub 引导参数 title   ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64 kernel   /vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/soft/os/ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ro quiet splash
<^k^>  ─> vga=normal nomodeset initrd   /initrd.lz 这样 Ubuntu 的 livecd 就启动了，Debian 的 livecd 有类似的功 …
<pity> Ubuntu 里的 top 不能显示 nFLT 这一列？
<pity> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/top.1.html Ubuntu 14.04 的 top 里没有 nFLT 啊？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Manpage: top - display Linux processes
<pity> 好像改成 nMaj Major Page Fault Count 这个了
<Freebuilder> nflt 是什么？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: define:nflt Newfleet Asset Management Fixed Income Strategies.
<Freebuilder> nFLT 是什么？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: define:nFLT Newfleet Asset Management Fixed Income Strategies.
<pity> Freebuilder: number of page fault 吧
<Freebuilder> 太低层了，不懂
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Alienware安装14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472775 好吧、如题，UEFI下安装不用说了，能装； 但是就是这个Alienware进不了桌面，貌似显卡有问题，我M14X，英伟达765的显卡，进桌面就死机，醉了。。。。 哪位有相关经验，说下？ zz: missfmaster — 2015-09-16 21:40
<Freebuilder> pity, 我看了看 htop，好像也没有
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 启动报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472776 ubuntu-14.04.2 虚拟机创建新的版本 启动报错 前几行报错 但是系统能进去 [4.964841]Section-unaligned hotplug range: start 0x1000000,size 0xb000000 [4.965637] acpi PNPOC80:02:add_MEMory failed [4.966506] acpi PNP0C80:02:acpi_MeMory_enable_device() error 启
<^k^>  ─> 动程序后，安装完 openssh 服务 就包CPU错误 QQ图片20150916213608.png zz: 554047329@qq.com — 2015-09- …
<justin126> #ubuntu-cn
<justin126> #ubuntu-cn
<Freebuilder> just256?
<Freebuilder> 原来 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 也是不能乱用的
<Freebuilder> 原来 UTF-8 也是不能乱用的
<PacketCrypto>  HEY COME TO SUPPORT 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ AT http://0x71.us.to , RESEARCHER , BUSINESSMAN AND CHRISTIAN HACKER IS ALL WELCOME , /server 0x71.us.to 6667 MAIN CHANNEL #0x71 and #ELITEZ , FOR SSL ACCEPT OUR 2096 BIT SELF SIGN RANDOM BIT /server 0x71.us.to 6607 , OR DROP A WEBCHAT TO US ... .
<ubrl> PacketCrypto: ⇪ x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ | THE MOST HIGH BLOG WITH THEIR TEAM AND PRINCE
<PacketCrypto>  HEY COME TO SUPPORT 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ AT http://0x71.us.to , RESEARCHER , BUSINESSMAN AND CHRISTIAN HACKER IS ALL WELCOME , /server 0x71.us.to 6667 MAIN CHANNEL #0x71 and #ELITEZ , FOR SSL ACCEPT OUR 2096 BIT SELF SIGN RANDOM BIT /server 0x71.us.to 6607 , OR DROP A WEBCHAT TO US ... .
<pity> Freebuilder: 叫法不一样，有类似的 Fields
<Freebuilder> pity, 叫什么？
<pity> Freebuilder: MAJFLT, CMAJFLT, MINFLT, CMINFLT
<Freebuilder> 这么复杂
<ghosTzin> morning
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • wifi 罗技键盘在突然一次停电后不能用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472779 系统是arch，机器是三星的笔记本，一直用罗技的usb无线键盘鼠标，使用一切正常，即插即用。在今天早上的停电之后，重启系统就不认无线键盘了，无线鼠标却使用正常，不知
<^k^>  ─> 道这算什么什么问题，已经重启n次，bios重置过，无效。 请高人指点 zz: meditation — 2015- …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-17
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
 * yunfan_ 魔都这外网访问果然是跟狗一样的
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • lightdm 就这鸟样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472781 用的是 lightdm-gtk-greeter。简体中文汉化不全，所以出现了繁体。 关键是，不像传说中的有用户列表。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-17 9:29
<hceasy> yunfan_: 深圳这边出口不也是上海么。
<yunfan_> hceasy: 不知道是否走香港
<hceasy> yunfan_:  不走香港 试过好几次 都是走上海出口的。
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
 * pity 有人搭建过 mediawiki 吗？我在使用折叠功能时遇到问题，求指点
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎么查找一份文档中有多少个单词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472783 我是一个初级的菜鸟，我想用shell脚本做实现查找一份文档中有多少个单词,请大家指教 zz: 晓夜寻梦 — 2015-09-17 10:40
<yunfan_> hceasy: 你是电信线路巴  你试试移动的呢
<hceasy> yunfan_: 这边没移动  长城走电信出口 公司纯电信。
<yunfan_> hceasy: 怎么会没移动 你不去申请而已
<hceasy> yunfan_: 小区 几家垄断 就这破长城宽带还被剪过线 。
<yunfan_> hceasy: 这是好事啊 说明竞争对手想进来嘛
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 月饼要不要了? ~
<HowIsItGoing> lidabashi: 120一张拿走
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 那吃不起了...
<HowIsItGoing> lidabashi: 哪家的券？
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 不知道呢还
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 我可以帮你快递~
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 我还以为很鸡肋 原来是gaoji的~
<HowIsItGoing> lidabashi: 哪家的？
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 八喜, 冰激凌月饼, 我没法帮你快递了...
<HowIsItGoing> 我只比较关心这个。
<iMadper> lidabashi: 装
<iMadper> lidabashi: 继续装
<HowIsItGoing> 噫，八喜，无爱， lidabashi 拿走吧。
<lidabashi> iMadper: 装啥?
<iMadper> lidabashi: 内心的激动啊
<lidabashi> iMadper: 鸡肋
<iMadper> lidabashi: 这还鸡肋?
<lidabashi> iMadper: 还是得自己再买月饼...
<iMadper> lidabashi: 还要买???
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 泻泻
<iMadper> lidabashi: 难道不是到处都是?
<lidabashi> iMadper: 不买怎么吃? 冰激凌的算月饼?
<iMadper> lidabashi: 各种单位都发, 各种客户都送
<lidabashi> iMadper: 我又不是土著...
<iMadper> lidabashi: ...
 * HowIsItGoing 然而今年香港荣华好贵
<lidabashi> iMadper: 有效期几号的?
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 一百五啊!!!
<HowIsItGoing> lidabashi: 啥一百五？
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 香港荣华
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 可以买美心啊
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 不是么? 刚好像看 smzdm 说的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 美心家里老人反馈说比较硬，今年换换样
<jzp113> hi 大家好
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂. 其实荣华比美心略差.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 噫，那有没有软口儿的适合老人家的？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 这个真不知道...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我都是同学送啥我吃啥, 不挑...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 土壕
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 土豪个毛, 之前我上学, 中秋和十一买不起车票, 就一个人在宿舍. 舍友可怜我, 给我带半块儿月饼回来...
<lidabashi> iMadper: 土壕
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 土壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 土壕
<lidabashi> HowIsItGoing: 我去年吃的是我们村儿里发的月饼, 纯香花生油五仁月饼...
<jzp113> 荣华不是44块4个吗？
<hceasy> 月饼。。。  这里还有送月饼券的 ？
<hceasy> 话说中秋还有几天。
<S102> iMadper: 壕
<S102> 求月饼
<S102> ......
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> 我们也是月饼券
<hceasy> 月饼券能干嘛。
<hceasy> 直接换月饼 ？
<onlylove_> 今年单位可以选的礼券明显不如去年，经济不景气啊
<pity> 不但没券，还得搬家……
<lidabashi> pity: p姐去哪啊?
<lidabashi> onlylove_: 我们不可选 只有冰激凌 坑
<pity> lidabashi: 燕郊
<pity> lidabashi: 你这 nick 变得……
<lidabashi> pity: 上班要多久...
<hceasy> 都是北京的么。
<pity> lidabashi: 一个多小时吧
<lidabashi> pity: 0_0
<pity> lidabashi: 应该用不了两个小时
<onlylove> lidabashi: 去年能选的时候，我把机会给一个妹子了，今年……算了，估计没人要
<lidabashi> onlylove: 自己吃
<pity> lidabashi: 下班只能拼车了，否则只能去国贸排 814，去国贸就得一个小时
<lidabashi> pity: 我勒个擦
<onlylove> 我突然好怀念芭莎的那杯子
<onlylove> lidabashi: 自己也不想吃
<onlylove> lidabashi: 这才是关键
<lidabashi> onlylove: 快递回家
<onlylove> pity: 滴滴巴士
<onlylove> lidabashi: 直接十一带回去得了
<pity> onlylove: 没坐过，怎么计费的？
<lidabashi> onlylove: 也可以
<onlylove> pity: 不知道，那个东西我觉得就是一群人拼一辆大巴
<onlylove> pity: 固定，长期拼
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<S102> IFOODCOLTD: 百度音乐手机上面好像是 320 的？
<IFOODCOLTD> S102: 是的, 所以我一直用呢.
<S102> HowIsItGoing: lidabashi 已经有月饼券了你还送他
<pity> onlylove: 你没坐过啊？
<lidabashi> S102: 已经到手~
<S102> lidabashi: ...
<S102> lidabashi: 八个太多了
<S102> lidabashi: 你又吃不了
<lidabashi> S102: 嗯 是有点多 好看
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MadMe> HEY COME TO SUPPORT 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ AT http://0x71.us.to , RESEARCHER , BUSINESSMAN AND CHRISTIAN HACKER IS ALL WELCOME , /server 0x71.us.to 6667 MAIN CHANNEL #0x71 and #ELITEZ , FOR SSL ACCEPT OUR 2096 BIT SELF SIGN RANDOM BIT /server 0x71.us.to 6607 , OR DROP A WEBCHAT TO US ... .
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IFOODCOL`> lidabash1: 卧槽卧槽卧槽!!!!
<lidabash1> IFOODCOL`: ?
<S102> what?
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<halenrain> ==
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<onlylove> 我觉得需要给hamo改个title了
<lidabashi> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> lidabashi: 李大巴屎？
<lidabashi> O0XX|Qiong: 这只是个地名...
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 李老板去了趟岛国，爱上了那地方，然后每次改名都是岛国地名
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 风俗店了？
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 哦米拖佛, 这是浅草寺
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 我说你去岛国是不是因为去过风俗店所以爱上那里了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: hell not...
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 别真相啊，我本来想那么和你说的
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 岛国妹纸软不软?
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 不过担心人身安全，所以没直接那么说
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 不软能让李老板流连忘返？
 * onlylove_ 继续黑 senso-ji
<onlylove_> 中软国际，华为，为毛接这个电话浑身发冷
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 你今天为什么来了?
<onlylove_> 我还是继续在现在这地方好
<sjd_zeus> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 明天团建，今天放羊
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 壕!!!
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 居然有钱team building
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 李老板求渡
<nyfair> senso-ji: 李老板求渡
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 我渡劫经常失败
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 李老板求渡
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 一个闪电打过去
<S102> test
<ubrl> S102:点点点.  15:59
<bigsmall> 妈逼的倒霉
<bigsmall> 单位要倒闭了怎么办?
<bigsmall> 苦逼的社会
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: http://money.163.com/15/0917/15/B3NMJEVN0025335L.html
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 招行打响银行业价格战 网上转账全免费_网易财经
<onlylove> bigsmall: 倒闭了就找工作，不过现在不景气
<O0XX|Qiong> bigsmall: 什么单位？
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 果断转
<bigsmall> 机械厂
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 中信积分兑换里程缩水一半, 我特么想销卡了!
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 你申请i白了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 用俩月了
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 销
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 用两个月算是给中信面子了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 真的鸡肋了现在
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 就还剩个延误险
<bigsmall> 大家除了 irc 都在什么地方聊天呀?
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 对我还说还行，反正我不换里程
<senso-ji> bigsmall: 办公室
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 我都是换沃尔玛卡
<pity> `help
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 积分能换?
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 对啊
<senso-ji> cuihao: 一万兑10... 这折现率太低了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: ^^
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 聊胜于无啊
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 现在里程基本也这样了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 还是稍强一点
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 关键是3倍积分，我刷1W积分只要刷3333就行了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 淘宝V?
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 汇添富
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 好吧
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  17:07
<sulit> 我有个问题
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<sulit> truncate -s 10M test.img
<sulit> sudo mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal -E lazy_itable_init=0 -m 0 -F test.img 后test.img是 ext2格式的
<sulit> 而sudo mkfs.ext4 -E lazy_itable_init=0 -m 0 -F test.img后test.img是ext4
<sulit> sudo mkfs.ext4 -j -E lazy_itable_init=0 -m 0 -F test.img后test.img也是ext4
<sulit> 我不知道问题处在哪儿了
<sulit> hi，快下班了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sulit> sssuj: 身体好些了吧
<stardiviner> 请问以前的支付宝Donate服务去哪儿了？管理页面里找不到。 就是类似国外的那种donate的
<vickycq> 论坛挂了？
<vickycq> Sep 17 17:25:06 - [WARNING] gae_handler.handler send response fail. t:59 e:error(32, 'Broken pipe') http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jack-zhang> 请问一下之前是谁遇到过IPv6路由问题 并在频道里说过答案的 在线等解答
<vickycq> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu主机一插网线，整个局域网都不能上网了！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472784 ubuntu主机一插网线，整个局域网都不能上网了。感觉网速很慢很慢，一把ubuntu主机的网线拔下来，局域网内的电脑又都能上网了。 是不是ubuntu主机中病毒了，如何检查和
<^k^>  ─> 杀毒，请大家帮忙指点一下。万分感谢！！！ zz: pim20150917 — 2015-09-17 11:30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • fdisk -l.然后出现下面信息，请问这需要做些调整吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472785 系统装的是windows/ubuntu12.04，之前想装最新版本的ubuntu，怎么也装不上，主要现象是卡在logo上[]，计算机为acer的4560G。现在使用稳定，由于对linux不太了解，所以问一下这些
<^k^>  ─> 信息是否说明安装的不对?需要改动吗？我的机型为何装不上ubuntu最新版？ Code: Disk /dev/sd …
<tracyone> 话说有没有媲美macbook做工的笔记本
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • ubuntu14.04编译qtopia-2.2.0遇到问题 求大神帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472786 在朋友找了一个mini2440 开发，根据它光盘 编译x86-qtopia-2.2.0，遇到下面错误不知道怎么解决，百度没有找到解决方法，求助呀 Code: make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/opt/FriendlyARM/mini2440/x86-qtopia/qto
<^k^>  ─> pia-2.2.0-FriendlyARM/qt2/src' g++  -c -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/opt/FriendlyARM/mini2440/x86-qtopia/qtopia-2.2.0-Frie …
<sulit> 和mackbook媲美？我只知道thinkpad，要是看谁不爽，你直接拿thinkpad呼他脸
<web> kkkkkjjkkjj aa
 * burt 
 * Guest72763 
<sulit> 欢迎进入#linuxcn，yumfan在频道里给你们献菊花
<tracyone> thinkpad推荐哪个？
<tracyone> 做工最好，轻薄
<web> ls
<web> 好安静
<web> web: J
<get0day> hi
<ubrl> get0day:点点点.  19:20
<get0day> 什么
<get0day> 有人
<get0day> anybody here?
<web> 呵
<get0day> 我去
<get0day> 怎么没人
<get0day> 就你一个？
<get0day> = =
<get0day> 我还以为会很热闹
<get0day> 这么冷清
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • pathogen装插件无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472788 装好gvim后，按照官方文档安装了pathogen Code: mkdir -p ~/.vim/autoload ~/.vim/bundle && \ curl -LSso ~/.vim/autoload/pathogen.vim https://tpo.pe/pathogen.vim 在/etc/vim/vimrc中添加 Code: execute pathogen#infect() 然后使用pathogen安装了nerdtree和em
<^k^>  ─> met插件 Code: cd ~/.vim/bundle git clone https://github.com/scrooloose/nerdtree Code:&lt
<stardiviner> chris|OSX: hi
<stardiviner> chris|OSX: hi, my name is chris
<gjp> 并没有人说话
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • X 啟不來，geforce go 6150，jessie  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472790 wheezy 好好的，今天格盤重裝換 jessie 就這樣了。 IMG_20150917_212222.jpg zz: 建客 — 2015-09-17 21:26
<temp> 有人能帮我一个html5上的问题吗?
<temp> 谢谢
<temp> 有谁有html5相关的中文频道吗
<alvin_rxg_> 没有
<alvin_rxg_> learn english and day day up
<temp> 难啊
<temp> 就认得几个单词,语法完全不会
<alvin_rxg_> 不学英语的话，写代码是很难…
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 你先把问题在这儿摆出来吧，可能半个小时后有谁看到了就告诉你答案了
<temp> 计算机相关的单词也不多,当然,英文文档我不会看
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<temp> 	ctx.save();
<temp> 			ctx.translate(100,100);
<temp> 			ctx.beginPath();
<temp> 			ctx.moveTo(0,0);
<temp> 			ctx.lineTo(400,0);
<temp> 			ctx.moveTo(0,0);
<^k^> temp:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg_> 单词就边看边查呗，好多人刚开始都是英语不怎么好的啊，都是边看边查的，两三个月下来就没问题了
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 别刷屏……这儿不是qq群……
<temp> 这不是刷屏,贴代码放在一起看不了啊
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<temp> IRC我第一次玩,不会永
<temp> 用
<alvin_rxg_> temp: ^k^ 机器人告诉你网址了啊  paste.ubuntu.com ，贴上去，然后把得到的网址发这儿俩
<temp> 懂了
<alvin_rxg_> 中文的是这个  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<temp> 我知道了
<temp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3450580
<alvin_rxg_> 用 canvas 画 曲线 =.= 咱不会，等等看有没有哪个会的人看到了回应一下
<alvin_rxg_> lineto 不懂，不过咱可以懂 math.sin()，这个就是通过计算 sin 函数，得到一个 sin 的曲线呀
<temp> 对,我就是这个不懂
<alvin_rxg_> 这……高中的三角函数呀。。
<temp> 我高中不行..
<temp> 这个好像是初中的
<alvin_rxg_> 呐……
<temp> 我记得cos,sin,tan不就只是计算一条边占另一条边的比例吗
<temp> 怎么计算曲线的
<alvin_rxg_> 我偷懒一下  http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sin%28x%29+*+20%2C+x+from+0+to+20
<ubrl> alvin_rxg_: ⇪  sin(x) * 20, x from 0 to 20 - Wolfram|Alpha
<temp> 这个网址很慢
<alvin_rxg_> 这个呢？ http://www.matheretter.de/formeln/geometrie/animations/trigonometrie-sinus-x.gif
<ubrl> alvin_rxg_: ⇪ image/gif
<temp> 你不是内地?网速有那么快
<temp> 这个可以
<alvin_rxg_> 呃……好像暴露了
<temp> 我看看懂不懂
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 装了 fcitx 却调不出中文，装了 gparted 却没法儿调整分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472792 两个软件都装上了，可是都不能工作。第二次用 ubuntu，又一次被打击…… gparted，想调整分区大小，可是那个带黑色箭头的条根本拖不动啊，没激活的样子 fcitx，
<^k^>  ─> 按 ctrl+space 根本出不来中文输入法呀 郁闷的要死 zz: dypang — 2015-09-17 22:15
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 左边的圈，就是你刚说的，一条边 占 另一条边 的比例。右边，你的代码里的曲线
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 所以，你的代码问题，最后的总结是，这是数学的三角函数问题。。。
<temp> 真有那么简单么
<temp> 为什么我觉得很难
<alvin_rxg_> 或者看这个图，加了两条辅助线  http://www.math.harvard.edu/~knill/teaching/math1a_2011/exhibits/trig/trig.gif
<ubrl> alvin_rxg_: ⇪  Harvard Mathematics Department : Home page
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 中小学老师不会教
<temp> 不行
<alvin_rxg_> temp: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/17/55facdc231a9e.gif
<ubrl> alvin_rxg_: ⇪ image/gif
<temp> js文档里解释Math.sin()是角度转为弧度,sin计算的是角度吗
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 都可以的。就是默认弧度。要算角度就是 Math.sin(x / pi)
<temp> sin是两条直角边的对角值吗
<alvin_rxg_> 不是……
<temp> 汗
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 这图能看不？ http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/17/55facdc231a9e.gif
<temp> 我只能看出两条直角边和两条辅助线长度一样
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 绿色线 对应的是紫色与红色线的夹角。
<temp> alvin_rxg_你还在吗
<temp> alvin_rxg_,
<temp> alvin_rxg_:
<temp> 怎么@到你啊
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 咩？
<temp> 怎么@到你??
<temp> alvin_rxg_ :                 这样吗?
<alvin_rxg_> 跟 bash 一样，敲俩字母，再按 tab 键
<temp> 然后后面加冒号?
<alvin_rxg_> 自动的
<temp> alvin_rxg_,
<temp> 自动加了逗号
<alvin_rxg_> temp: 没事儿，不同的客户端不一样的。有的是 <昵称>，有的逗号有的冒号
<temp> 好,我懂了
<temp> sin画圆我还是不太懂,我知道了坐标x越来越大,但是不懂随着i增大,为什么坐标y自动增加,自动减少
<temp> for(var i=0;i<5;i+=0.1)
<temp> 			{
<temp> 				var x=i*50;
<temp> 				var y=Math.sin(i)*50;
<temp> 				ctx.lineTo(x,y);
<temp> 			}
<^k^> temp:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-18
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<onlylove_> 上上班路上，突然听到一声“不要跑，我是警察！”转过头一看，一个穿着制服的大哥正在追一个推着摊子的小贩，我想这是发生什么事了啊，只听这个穿制服的大哥接着喊：“我是警察，不是城-管，我就是想吃个肉夹馍…”
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> Guest73112: 能人，你忘了identify了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我电脑走了一次德邦就不能开机了  额
<yunfan_> 开机不到3秒就重启 连bios自检都没到
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 【求助】sharp ar-2308d多功能一体机驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472801 　　如题，我有一台sharp ar-2308d多功能一体机想在ubuntu下使用，但驱动库里没有这款机器的驱动，求教该如何解决 zz: xishao1984 — 2015-09-18 10:37
<onlylove> yunfan_: 如果是台式机的话，我的做法是从头开始装一遍，先上最小硬件系统，看看能不能启动
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不能就拔内存看报警不，不报警就拔显卡
<temp> 有html5的中文频道吗
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有集成显卡的……只能拔内存试验，如果过了就上硬盘
<onlylove> yunfan_: 通常没问题的
<onlylove> temp: 没有
<Freebuilder> 浏览器越做越大了
<Freebuilder> chrom* 也不分出 webkit
<Freebuilder> firefox 也不再分出 xul*
<Freebuilder> 有个浏览器叫 arora 的，试了下，好卡，尤其是淘宝
<onlylove__> 所以你先把你那init放放，先搞个浏览器先
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动不了了。大神求帮忙：ubuntu alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/#does not exist  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472802 开机黑屏 报错显示： ubuntu alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/########### does not exist dropping。。。 initramfs: 网上说的grub选择e编辑root=/dev/sda2更改挂载没有用。我用live cd进去看，
<Freebuilder> 继续用 firefox
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45550
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 第三方XCode编译器被发现会在编译的应用中注入代码
<onlylove__> firefox正在作死的路上越走越远
<onlylove_> 度娘和迅雷干的好事啊
<onlylove_> 本来就不放心，这下彻底的
<temp> 第三方xcode?你是说ios应用码?
<temp> 这还有第三方?
<temp> 我装了chrome和firefox
<temp> onlylove_,
<onlylove_> temp: 你看的懂中文不，从第三方下载的xcode，就是不是从官方网站下载的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我这根本自检都没到就重启了 刚才折腾了半天 把风扇都弄下来清洗了下 重新装 还是不行 还是给电脑店的人一口饭吃算了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 可见以后单板的还是有前途的 至少出事都是大事  不是这种破事
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那大概主板坏了吧……可能接地保护了
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<onlylove> yunfan_: 问你个事，你怎么记那些该死的密码的，我发现我把京东的支付密码忘了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 常用的好说，能记住，那些不常用的密码，怎么办啊
<hceasy> 我的密码只有规则 没一样的。
<hceasy> 基本上一个产品一个密码。
<hceasy> onlylove 然后支付密码对立一套规则。
<onlylove____> hceasy: 不常用的咋办，问题是这个
<hceasy> onlylove____:  不常用看重要等级啊
<onlylove____> 这网络，真给力，长这么长了
<onlylove____> hceasy: 要不是京东可以随便取回密码，估计我现在已经疯掉多少次了
<hceasy> onlylove____:  什么网络给力 ？
<onlylove____> hceasy: 你看nick后面那——————
<onlylove____> hceasy: 我的客户端是这样的，如果掉线再join in，那么当前nick在使用，就加一截
<onlylove____> hceasy: 所以我现在这么长，是反复掉线登陆的结果
<hceasy> onlylove____:   真长。。。
<onlylove____> 我得仔细研究下我那些密码怎么办
<hceasy> onlylove____:  我的密码只有规则 普通的规则跟重要的 。
<hceasy> 然后根据网站的名字 域名 双拼 产品名一类的 产生密码。
<onlylove> hceasy: 京东的支付密码，一年用不了一次两次，我已经两年选择找回了，我觉的我可以把这密码删了
<hceasy> 然后每次只要看到这个东西 知道名字 套规则密码就出来了。  而且密码不带重样的。 一个东西一个密码
<hceasy> 支付密码属于级别比较高的 你可以跟其他产品的高级别密码用一个规则啊。
<onlylove> 我现在希望能生成一把pubkey，直接上传到网站……到时候手里有privatekey就行了
<temptemp> 都能字典破解
<hceasy> 吃饭去了。
<temptemp> XChat怎么用的,目前只知道 /nick 可以改名
<temptemp> send /home/huanghu/桌面/demo.jpg
<temptemp> send /home/huanghu/桌面/demo1.png
<temptemp> send nick /home/huanghu/桌面/demo1.png
<temptemp> 不会用发送文件
<pity> temptemp: /dcc
<pity> temptemp: XChat 的不知道
<temptemp> pity, 你们都是在终端用的IRC码
<temptemp> 吗
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我不重要的密码是一样的 很简单 不可能记不住
<yunfan_> onlylove: 重要的密码 比如gmail的是靠简单的原文+hash以后才出来的 我自己都记不住
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不常用的呢
<temptemp> 那你每次用还得在电脑上算?
<yunfan_> onlylove: 另外我记忆力好 我跟朋友合买的优酷账户 密码是生成的 我都能记住 还有googlecode的那个生成的密码 我也是直接记住的
<onlylove> 算又不是很费事的事情
<yunfan_> temptemp: 所以要记住密码嘛
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不长用的 多半不重要 参考第一项
<onlylove> yunfan_: 京东支付密码啊……我前几天刚改的，又忘了QAQ
<temptemp> 如果你在手机上首次登陆使用gmail邮箱之类的怎么算
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这种的榜个手机  不记得就手机重置密码 很简单
<yunfan_> temptemp: 我手机上有开发环境 嘿嘿
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我就是这么干的……
<temptemp> 现在的密码多半不是暴力破解的,都是偷个人资料用字典破的
<temptemp> 而且网站都智能,试多了还不给你登陆
<yunfan_> onlylove: 对了 我到魔都才发现 魔都的电信好叼  随便哪里打电话都是1.5毛 上网也直接按流量算 不区分哪里
<temptemp> help dcc
<temptemp> help /dcc
<temptemp> 晕
<onlylove_> http://www.appinn.com/huami/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪  花密 – 好记又安全的密码管理器 - 小众软件
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 千万别用这类软件 除非是自己写的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不然你搞不好是把鸡蛋都放篮子里请猫看着
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 离线的，用js搞的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 类似用hashsum计算一样
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 离线也不行 谁知道他哪天会改代码 一定要自己写的 或者自己信任的人写的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那直接hashsum好了
<yunfan_> 等我学会了android开发写一个  这种东西是有需要的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不过问题是，我平时用win,没那东西
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 装个 babun
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 就解决了 win上的linux问题
<onlylove_> 我还是觉得pub key或者密码生成器这种东西可爱一点……
<temptemp> alvin_rxg_, 在不在
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 话说android开发貌似是java……建议你再搞个ios的，android虽然市场大，但是乱啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你不是有别人送的一个mba嘛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求大神帮忙下，谢谢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472815 小弟想使用shell或命令行将如下内容： echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" 改为这种： ec
<^k^>  ─> ho "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #2:$2" echo "parameter #3:$3" echo "parameter #4:$4" echo "parameter #5:$5" echo …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求大神帮忙下，谢谢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472816 小弟想使用shell或命令行将如下内容： echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #1:$1" 改为这种： ec
<^k^>  ─> ho "parameter #1:$1" echo "parameter #2:$2" echo "parameter #3:$3" echo "parameter #4:$4" echo "parameter #5:$5" echo …
<onlylove_> 这奇葩需求，直接重写好了……
<temptemp> onlylove_, 你知不知道html5画抛物线
<temptemp> 我有这个问题
<onlylove_> 直接画就是了，我又不写html5
<temptemp> 我不懂,有个原理
<temptemp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3451941
<temptemp> for里面的是怎么画出曲线的,不懂
<onlylove_> y2=2px
<onlylove_> 这破烂，不能显示平方……
<temptemp> y这一句搞不懂
<onlylove_> 你不知道抛物线方程么？
<temptemp> 不知道,我数学不好
<onlylove_> y*y=2*p*x
<onlylove_> 这高中就学过好吧
<onlylove_> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=ZVcJJNCMR2k_a8bUB8UQ8lHHP4IEWU0OBTtadUTd89UdNFm67rG6VLM67Xx0mH-r2Ng1xXege1mY8AKZfPdEeDYXdYXqTle2wJ5_llTAJS7#2
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 抛物线_百度百科
<temptemp> 当时没想到高中数学那么有用
<temptemp> OK
<onlylove_> 来来来，给你看下，维基被屏蔽了，就度娘凑合下吧
<temptemp> 我去看
<onlylove_> 高中数学是挺没用的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.10 : 启动时/etc/rc.local被执行了两次  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472817 Ubuntu 14.10上，启动时rc.local被执行了两次，是有问题吗？ Ubuntu 14.04.2上，启动时rc.local只被执行一次。 zz: ddk3000 — 2015-09-18 12:55
<onlylove_> 不过你要用的时候还是有用的
<onlylove_> 哪个SB想出来的中午关灯一小时这脑缺概念
<temptemp> 废了,看不懂
<onlylove_> 二次函数啊……
<onlylove_> 还是一元的
<temptemp> 不是函数看不懂
<temptemp> 是原理看不懂
<onlylove_> 要是给你 y=a*ax + bx + c你怎么过
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove_> 原理？原理就是用循环个画点啊
<onlylove_> 用循环挨个画点
<temptemp> 昨天用正弦函数画曲线我都半知半解
<onlylove_> 指定起点和重点，然后中间用y值画
<onlylove_> 终点
<onlylove_> 搜狗也不怎么聪明这几天
<onlylove_> 你自己想，你自己画曲线怎么画，是不是取几个关键点，用线连起来
<onlylove_> 计算机也是这么画的啊
<temptemp> 头疼
<onlylove_> 突然在想，你以后遇到傅氏变换会怎么想……波的叠加
<temptemp> .....
<temptemp> 嗯,你说的这种原理我也懂
<temptemp> 但是那公式不懂
<onlylove_> 你可以和你数学老师说，知识我还你了，学费你退给我
<temptemp> 看出了延长x值,变化y值的方法
<temptemp> 哎
<temptemp> 用这种画法画抛物线和二次曲线,贝塞尔曲线的画法有什么区别?感觉都很像
<temptemp> 我贴图给你看
<berryhost> berryhost> is PHD APPLICATION FOR HARVARD ELITEZ IN CRYPTO
<berryhost> <berryhost> WANT ME TO SETUP YOU'R IRC SERVER ?
<berryhost> <berryhost> just join me in 0x71.us.to #0x71
<berryhost> <berryhost> ./server 0x71.us.to #0x71
<berryhost> <berryhost> or just use ssl port 6697
<berryhost> <berryhost> IEEE IS JOINING TOO
<ubrl> berryhost:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> berryhost:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<temptemp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3451953
<temptemp> onlylove_, 第一个用sin画的,第二个是二次曲线,第三个是贝塞尔曲线
<temptemp> 第二个一段曲线只是简单定了一个控制点,第三个一段曲线定了两个控制点
<Pinocao> 各位有沒有遇到過ubuntu14.04假死狀態的時候？我的電腦是thinkpad e431 edge
<Pinocao> 使用過程中偶爾會出現一卡一卡的．．
<temptemp> Pinocao, 怎么假死,我一般桌面卡了就用控制台kill 桌面
<Pinocao> ＠temptemp 我的桌面一般假死後就自動重啓了．．不過不頻繁
<Pinocao> temptemp: 我的桌面一般假死後就自動重啓了．．不過不頻繁
<temptemp> 不知道,我的卡死了就是只能动鼠标
<Pinocao> temptemp: 我的也是．．
<temptemp> 你是不是在四个桌面里切得很频繁
<Pinocao> temptemp: 不怎麼切換．．
<temptemp> 好吧
<Pinocao> temptemp: 你一般在什麼情況下假死？？我這邊不固定，有的時候用chrome和firefox都假死．．
<temptemp> send Pinocao /home/huanghu/桌面/demo1.png
<yunfan_> onlylove: 修好了 我的是电源坏了 fuck
<Pinocao> temptemp: 不過也比win8和win10好用
<temptemp> 我只记得切四个桌面时假死
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这东西快递能给摔坏？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 估计电源摔短路了
<temptemp> send ejy
<temptemp> 算了,不会用send
<Pinocao> temptemp: 我也是前幾天剛從centos轉到ubuntu下的．．
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有可能 我在店里懒得说了 他说换个电源就换个 反正换下来的我还带来了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 搞不好就是里面摔松动了 我这静音电源好重的
<Pinocao> temptemp: 論穩定，還是centos穩定．．但是除了服務器軟件外，其他軟件太少了．．而且我筆記本的wlan是bcm的．裝起來費勁．．
 * senso-ji RHEL+1!
<temptemp> 我用linux不熟,只能用用图形界面
<Pinocao> temptemp: 那還不如用win7
<yunfan_> 换机器
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 论稳定，你敢和BSD比么？
<Pinocao> temptemp: 我用linux主要是做編程，用起來比windows可控性高．．找東西方便．．昨天試了試用ubuntu配置cisco路由器．也還好使．
<Pinocao> onlylove_: freebsd用過幾次．．就是安裝軟件太麻煩了．．還要設置use
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 别拿centos说事，debian stable一点不比centos差
<temptemp> Pinocao, 我觉得ubuntu桌面很好,没必要用win
<temptemp> win上的流氓软件太多,而且太成熟了,容易分心
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 不, debian stable比rhel/centos差很多....
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<temptemp> 红帽不是倒闭了吗
<Pinocao> onlylove_: debian我用的時候桌面環境太噁心了．．試了很多個版本才最後用的centos，畢竟我試做軟件開發，不是做linux開發的．．
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 你举个栗子？
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 几十个dd的业余工作怎么和几百人全职全力做的东西比...
<Pinocao> onlylove__: 還是儘可能的少折騰，最好試裝上軟件就能用．．
<senso-ji> onlylove_: kernel, rhel修了一大堆bug, debian里都没修
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 真的没法比
<Pinocao> senso-ji: centos最新的kernel你試過沒？？
 * senso-ji 但我还是选Debian~ 这就叫脑残粉
<senso-ji> Pinocao: 没有啊
<Pinocao> senso-ji: 很多驅動和軟件都有衝突．．而且如果換回舊的內核，新軟件缺不能用了．．
<senso-ji> Pinocao: 你肯定装了很多源外的东西...
<Pinocao> senso-ji: ubuntu14.04不知道是太吃硬件還是本身的問題，我現在用的時候，偶爾會一卡一卡的，，而且還會出現假死狀態．．
<Pinocao> senso-ji: 對啊．．epel源,rpmforge,rpmfusion我都裝了..
<Pinocao> senso-ji: 要不,連移動硬盤都不能用..
<senso-ji> Pinocao: .. ..
<senso-ji> Pinocao: 口胡
<Pinocao> senso-ji: 不裝ntfs-3g怎麼識別移動硬盤??
<onlylove> ntfs-3g是为了写ntfs
<Pinocao> senso-ji: 不裝xarchiver的話,,7zip和unzip解壓縮太難使了..
<onlylove> rhel自己本身就有unzip
<Pinocao> onlylove: 不裝這個ntfs分區就不能識別..在centos裏
<Pinocao> onlylove: 刚发现我的输入法使繁体的..
<onlylove> senso-ji: 脑残粉同学，看楼上，这就叫debian比rhel差很多？
<onlylove> senso-ji: 要是我没记错，kernel里面有ntfs驱动吧？
<senso-ji> onlylove: 是的, 给服务器用, 要求可靠性的话, 差太多了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 不过是只读的
<senso-ji> onlylove: 是的
<Vie> 普及国产操作系统啊
<onlylove> senso-ji: 给服务器用，linux差太多，windows和bsd才是王道
<senso-ji> onlylove: 你疯了
<Pinocao> onlylove: debian现在不知道桌面环境怎么样了..以前桌面使很恶心的..
<onlylove> senso-ji: 就看看linux那渣渣网络堆栈
<Pinocao> onlylove: 看什么级别的应用了..
 * senso-ji 都说我是rhel脑残粉了, 我不讲理 LOL
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你承认不承认，bsd在很多方面比linux强
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 没用过... ...
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 赶紧去用
<Pinocao> onlylove: 普通的cs或者bs,linux下就很不错了..主要使可控性高..windows上的服务应用我是每达到什么非用不可的地步,所以不觉得windows的服务器好..
<Pinocao> onlylove_: 自动运维功能windows上也很好??
<onlylove_> Pinocao: windows服务器好不好呢，你看微软就好了
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 微软的网站可全都是windows的
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 当然，人微软不缺钱，性能不够硬件堆
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 至于为啥说BSD，很多做小宽带的，都是用BSD，他们为啥不用linux呢？
<Pinocao> onlylove_: bsd对于我的认识,就是安全机制好..要比linux好很多..稳定性体会不出来..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 稳定性，主要是大流量下的稳定性，安全机制这个无所谓
<Pinocao> onlylove_: 我能体会到的仅仅是在做服务端的时候,linux或者类unix的系统要比windows维护快捷并且不会有太多解决不了的bug
<onlylove> Pinocao: 小宽带，自然网络流量不小，在本身成本受限的情况下，bsd有更好的网络性能
<onlylove> Pinocao: 那什么……你维护多少机器
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我觉得在类unix系统里安全性才是最大卖点..为啥银行的系统都用sco而不用rhel
<onlylove> Pinocao: 按照你的说法，微软的sa岂不是累死
<onlylove> Pinocao: 银行用sco是历史问题
<onlylove> Pinocao: 银行还用cobol呢
<onlylove> Pinocao: java不好么
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我还和你说，银行还真有用linux的
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我接触过
<onlylove> Pinocao: 那家银行确实有个sco,那个sco还是我给装的
<onlylove> Pinocao: 给我的印象是，不知道什么时候就死了，要reboot
<onlylove> Pinocao: sco只适合装在P3和P4这种老机器上
<onlylove> Pinocao: 新机器根本不行
<Pinocao> onlylove: p3和p4??
<onlylove> Pinocao: 奔三
<onlylove> Pinocao: 听说过铜矿不，图拉丁呢？
<onlylove> Pinocao: 简单说就是2001年的硬件
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我真没见过sco装在那样的机器上的..
<onlylove> Pinocao: sco是x86架构
<Pinocao> onlylove: sco不是免费系统这事儿你知道吧??
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我自然知道，我装的也是银行提供的盘
<onlylove> Pinocao: 问题是，不是免费系统和安全性有半毛钱关系？
<Pinocao> onlylove: 最差的架构都是志强的机器上..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 呵呵
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我见过的..没见过装在p3和p4上的..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 你要不要解释下我装的那个SCO怎么回事
<Pinocao> onlylove: 不是说不能装..是完全没什么意义..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我还装过solaris x86呢，你要发表观点不
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我家里有一台amd64x2的机器,上面装的是win98
<onlylove> Pinocao: win98玩很多老游戏不错
<onlylove> Pinocao: 只要硬件能驱动，装就是了
<onlylove> Pinocao: 很多东西都是历史遗留问题，税务局还在用win98呢
<onlylove> Pinocao: 为什么，因为有套软件只能在98下面用
<Pinocao> onlylove: sco我开始也找过盘..但对我来说那个系统用处不大..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 你是做什么的??
<onlylove> Pinocao: sco的盘……我当年还专门留了iso，后来嘛，删了
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我之前是SA
<onlylove> Pinocao: 虽然现在做测试
<onlylove> Pinocao: 从服务器到交换机到桌面，我全都搞过
<Pinocao> onlylove: 哦..测试就轻松多了比sa
<onlylove> Pinocao: 上到blade，下到laptop，没有我没拆过的
<onlylove> Pinocao: 你正说反了
<Pinocao> onlylove: 小型机以上的我还没接触过..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 手动测试还真TM比sa累
<Pinocao> onlylove: 最高现在到刀片ibm的..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 小机是不会让你拆的，我说的是blade
<onlylove> Pinocao: 就是刀片
<Pinocao> onlylove: 什么架构的??
<onlylove> Pinocao: x86啊
<onlylove> Pinocao: 小机就不是了
<onlylove> 小机那破东西……算了，搞那个还要先看说明
<Pinocao> onlylove: 哦~~刀片现在也有ia的了..
<onlylove> Pinocao: blade现在xeon居多吧
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我这边用小型机的少..太贵主要是,就社保局有一台..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 当然..主流啊..多少年了..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 那你问我什么架构？
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我以为你们城里人玩的都比较高端..已经开始做ia架构的了
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我到帝都之前，是不折不扣的乡下人
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我现在是干着sa的活,没有sa名..单位一共40多台服务器遇到疑难杂症全找我..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 不过我这边最好的机器就是x3650m4了
<onlylove> Pinocao: 才40，不多不多，等啥时候加个0就给你sa的title
<onlylove> Pinocao: 3650啊，好东西啊
<Pinocao> onlylove: 都说是小地方了..估计也就电信类公司有这规模..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 不过我外面还给几个小公司做代维..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 逗你，电信里面也没那么多的
<onlylove> Pinocao: 你以为400机器小数目？
<Pinocao> onlylove: 有这边有个idc没进去过.不过估计差不多..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 里面几个rack你都不知道
<Pinocao> onlylove: 城里人就是不一样..我这边都没听过这么多词汇..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 你说的是机架数吗??
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我估计一般可以称作idc的地方应该机器少不了..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我见过就两个柜子在空荡荡机房里面的
<Pinocao> onlylove:你别说服务器可真没几台..我之前给建行做过,他们做的都类似于分布式的做法.后来改造的时候我参与了一下..整个我们地区分行就10个柜子..还没装满..
<Pinocao> onlylove: 银行的..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 你要看几U的机器，4U的机器这种需要雇人抬的，一个柜子装不了几个，10个柜子嘛，也没多少
<Pinocao> onlylove: 据说是做二级汇总,然后发到省行..但是后来我打听了一下,原来现在数据业务都是和省行直连的..地区服务器不知道是做什么的了..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 没事瞎打听
<onlylove> Pinocao: 他们那些事情，哪里有准
<Pinocao> onlylove: 什么机器都有,10个柜子不超过30台..
<onlylove> Pinocao: 和你说的还不知道真假
<imtxc> 李老板呢
<Pinocao> onlylove: 最早的dell的塔式机还有．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 原来有个也是建行的，听说要改造，有个先知先觉的先买设备去了，结果上面直接发的设备，不是钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 李老板当脑残粉去了
<Pinocao> onlylove: 有时间你可以去建行看看，他们现在用的大部分是亚终端，就是终端全用windows的，但是业务链接的服务器全是sco
<onlylove> Pinocao: 想多了你，他们现在也得让我去看，反正我见过的银行，业务连接有用sco的，有用rhel的
<onlylove> Pinocao: 我反正是不做那行当了，也懒得管那些了，金主不好伺候
<Pinocao> onlylove: 各个银行可能不一样．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 对，各个银行不一样，同样的银行不一样的省份都有可能不一样
<Pinocao> onlylove: 我这边还可以的．．给钱很痛快．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 给钱痛快有毛用
<Pinocao> onlylove: 干代维不就是图个挣点钱么？？
<onlylove> Pinocao: 给你100W，你一天之内给我把一个机房全弄好
<Pinocao> onlylove: 没问题啊．．钱到位就好啊．．人不是遍地都是．．你有这样的业务吗？？
<pity> temp: 我是终端里用的 irssi
<Pinocao> onlylove: 如果钱给到位，现在干什么都快着呢．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 你确定啊……机房里面业务很复杂的，你要加班加点到深夜也搞不好的，顺便说，这100W，你还要买机器，付网费，电费UPS钱
<onlylove> Pinocao: 吃力不讨好的事情还真有人去做……
<onlylove> 你去吧
 * pity 有自己搭建过 mediawiki 的吗？
<onlylove> 哦，对了，还要后续文档
<Pinocao> onlylove: 那这个问题要考虑成本核算了．．如果不划算，干嘛惹这个骚．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 关系户嘛
<onlylove> 现在银行，有几个不是关系户
<Pinocao> onlylove: 如果是关系户还这么刁难你们，我想问问这是什么关系？？
<Pinocao> onlylove: 一般你说的这种业务也有，就是卡死了营业时间，但是一般都是１个月前就开始准备了．采购啊．软件啊．还有研究省行发的说明书之类的．．
<onlylove> Pinocao: 领导关系啊，领导说，这个很简单，小X，你去搞下
<onlylove> Pinocao: 人没刁难你啊
<Pinocao> onlylove: 银行现在都玩５Ｃ标准了．．省行发的说明书里连机柜位置和服务器在机架里的位置都明确标出来了．．你装错位置都不行．．更别说机柜放在标示的圈外了．．
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 去机房搬机器，一不小心砸到自己赔大了
<onlylove_> Pinocao: 懒得管了，我想通了，以后尽量不碰sa，去搞dev去
<onlylove_> 这个匹诺曹还真是奇怪……
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Vie> 好可爱
<onlylove> imtxc: 李老板现在叫 senso-ji
<onlylove> senso-ji: 刚被匹诺曹打断了，要可靠性，为啥还要x86?不应该是mainframe么
<onlylove> senso-ji: 那边不是18摸的地盘么
<onlylove> senso-ji: 哪里轮得到rhel这种low货
<onlylove> senso-ji: 还有，你既然知道rhel修了那么多bug，你作为脑残粉，居然不帮debian修
<onlylove> happyaron: 快来讨伐李老板 senso-ji
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 你点点啥，我帮你找李老板你还不谢我
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是点点他的名字
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 李老板说了，是浅草寺，不是风俗店
<imtxc> onlylove: 有人相信么
<onlylove> imtxc: 有没有人信是一回事，他怎么说是另一回事
<onlylove> imtxc: 看他一边说rhel多好多好，debian多差多差，还在用debian还不给修bug的态度就知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也不修啊。。。
<gfxmode> 啊哈，我回来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不在其位不谋其政，你不修没事
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看我有说过你什么吗？没有，是吧
 * senso-ji 忙死了, 刚做好了新版镜像...
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道你是arch用户，和debian关系不大
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 我最近暂时是 ubuntu 用户了
<onlylove> imtxc: ubuntu体验并不好……
<imtxc> onlylove: 非常不好！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你还用
<onlylove> imtxc: 找虐么
<onlylove> imtxc: 看我，就不用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网虫 : 一农民父亲在儿子信中看到网虫一词,感觉新鲜,想开开眼界,便立即回信:儿啊,你爹这一辈子就只见过瓢虫、蝗虫、菜青虫什么的,却不知这网虫长什么样?见信后,务必带一公一母回家,活的不行,死的也可。
<gfxmode> 待Ubuntu换回Gnome2，我就换回Ubuntu
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 山无棱天地合
<onlylove> 五大洲蓉蓉也不知道作甚去了，不来讨伐 senso-ji
<Vie> 暂无新帖 再再讲个笑话吧:
<happyaron> onlylove: 作为debian脑残粉，居然不帮debian修
<onlylove> happyaron: 你给我说作甚，我又不是debian脑残粉，你讨伐 senso-ji去！
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 哈哈! : 你上当了！！＃。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 经典笑话:好坏消息 : 医生:告诉你一个坏消息和一个好消息。 病人:什么坏消息? 医生:我们得截去你的双脚。 病人:那好消息呢? 医生:对面病室的一个病人要买你的全部鞋子。
<wuqiang_> hello
<ubrl> wuqiang_:点点点.  16:19
<wuqiang_> i'm a new gay
<wuqiang_> 听不懂
<wuqiang_> 你好
<senso-ji> imtxc: onlylove_ ^^
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 土豪早
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 最近怎么不见色象呢 .
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 下周二去融科, 带着实习生美女请我吃饭吧
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 我call他
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 啥实习生美女 .
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司的实习生美女
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 我司最近来的人都不敢看.. 而且关键是我不认识.
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 别废话!!! 带着美女请我吃饭!!
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 0.0.0
<hceasy> 今天周五。。。
<hceasy> 今天周五啊。
<gebjgd> 终于周五咯
<senso-ji> TGIF
<web> 都很忙
<Freebuilder> goldendict 词典文件放哪个目录的？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 还不下班啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我9点半上班啊，自然要6点半下班
<YYO> hi，你妈捉泥鳅
<nickname123> what's new gay
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何从网页源代码提取视频地址??  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472819 Code: <script type="text/javascript"> var url='http://t.cn/R2cjD8J&hhxtvs.com.flv&dba'; </script> <div id="playlist"> <embed src="http://www.9le8.com/Public/swf/FLVPlay.swf?vcastr_file=http://t.cn/R2cjD8J&amp;hhxtvs.com.flv&amp;dba" type="ap
<^k^>  ─> plication/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allownetworking="all" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transpare …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请问如何挂载第二块硬盘并且普通用户可以读写？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472821 有两块硬盘，其中 sdb 只有一个分区 sdb1，想把它挂载在根目录下，比如/hd2，就跟/home 一样。这个/hd2当然只能用 root 用户建立，但是希望可以跟 /home 一样在里面建立一
<^k^>  ─> 般用户的文件夹，请问该怎么办？ 不想把 /hd2 的权限改成 777... zz: dypang — 2015-09-18 21:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • fcitx 中英文切换？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472822 按 ctrl+space 可以唤出 fcitx 中文输入 按 shift 可以切换到英文输入 可是，我希望再按 shift 的时候可以再切换到中文输入啊。但是这个时候按 shift 就不行了，必须仍然按 ctrl+space。感觉好不习惯啊 没找
<^k^>  ─> 到在哪里设置。请指点！ 谢谢！ zz: dypang — 2015-09-18 21:45
<Pinocao> bcloud谁知道哪里有下载？？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【ova虚拟包】一键安装 ubuntu到vbox虚拟机、懒人、新手必备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472823 先上链接，再慢慢废话 ---------------------------------------------------------- 所有ova包 百度网盘下载地址 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqxWkUo 有些人是电脑装ubuntu，然后虚拟机跑
<^k^>  ─> win7，所以我也准备了win7的ova虚拟包（已经激活了，激活方式你懂的） 全都是纯净版系统 …
<Pinocao> 这么安静？？也没人出来聊个天啥的？？大神们都去哪了？？
<web> ls
<ilinunix> :)
<web> :-P
<ilinunix> 发现 Ubuntu 越发展越难用了，界面从 11.10 开始使用 gnome3 就很不稳定。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 双屏显示的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472824 系统版本：14.04 笔记本外接一个17寸显示器，组成双显示。 我遇到的问题是，当17寸显示器使用 firefox 以 全屏方式 播放网络视频时，在笔记本主桌面做其它操作时（比如鼠标操作），视频 自
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • GRUB无法启动，进入GRUB命令行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472825 开机后，显示的是GRUB命令行，是这样的： Code: grub> 以下说明经过： （1）安装过程： 我是在WIN7系统中安装的Ubuntu版。用unetbootin-windows-608，把ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso装入U盘，把计算机设成
<^k^>  ─> 从U盘启动，然后安装的。 （2）由于在安装的时候，我的电脑连着465G的可移动硬盘，结 …
<temporary> 有人吗?
<ubrl> temporary:点点点.  10:01
<temporary> chrome调试网页,选择了不再弹窗之后,刷新网页怎么一直不能弹窗了??
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oM2IGFkTAAClZJ3EGBsAALq9wOE7EcAAKV8003.jpg 厕所大妈丢出的一句狠话
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何防止 su 重置 LANG  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472826 别的重置我没意见，就是这个，它会重置为 /etc/default/locale 中的值，而不是继承我当前 bash 中的值。请问有办法解不？ zz: 建客 — 2015-09-19 10:55
<temporary> 我有个HTML5的问题,http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3454000
<temporary> 这是js部分的代码,写的是简单的放大镜
<temp> 有什么平台回答的快吗?
<temp> 中文的平台
<temp> 除了百度知道
<temp> 知乎不会用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m6qIECS2AAGM_ENLOWIAALq5QBGf9oAAY0U875.jpg 有绝活咱才敢裸
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • latex变成wily默认安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472827 看也没看就敲了一个y，习惯成自然，后来才反应过来，装就装了，留下来排版挺好。 Code: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade...
<^k^>  ─> Done The following NEW packages will be installed:   fonts-ipaexfont-gothic fonts-ipaexfont-mincho fonts-ipafont-go …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坟场凿石碑 : 小志穿越坟场,听见敲击声非常害怕,忽然见到了一个人在凿石碑小志对那人说:你把我吓坏了,你在做什么?那人回答:他们把我的名字刻错了!!
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 开机自启动服务问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472830 我的问题是，希望ubuntu开机自动运行firefox这个服务（是不是这个想法不能实现？），尝试过在/etc/rc.local中添加如下代码：/usr/bin/firefox 但是这个服务好像开机后在后台运行了，并没有达到预期效
<^k^>  ─> 果。百度过后 很多人说firefox需要图形界面的支持，也就是需要先启动X11 或者gdm什么的么 …
<wzhd> 对呀
<jzp113> 大家好
<ubrl> jzp113:点点点.  17:56
<jack-zhang> 请问一下，怎样能禁止pppoe的dhcp
<jack-zhang> dhclinet是不是不行
<wowo_> Quit
<stardiviner> 这一天都没有人说话。。。。
<Freebuilder> openbox 新建窗口怎跑左上角了？我记得总是居中的。
<Freebuilder> 难道记错了？
<yunfan_> meishenmehaoshuode
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 127.0.0.1:8080/wp 跳转到127.0.0.1:80/wp  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472832 我的wordpress搭建在apache2上面，端口80，现在我修改了apache2的配置文件，将端口从80修改成8080， 问题来了，以前可以在浏览器上这样访问我的wordpress, 127.0.0.1/wp 现在我只要在浏览器中输入
<^k^>  ─> 127.0.0.1:8080/wp ,回车后，它会自动显示成 127.0.0.1/wp 导致无法访问网站。 我输入 http://127 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 桌面图标难看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472833 见附件：排列不整齐，文件名显示三行。不知道这部分怎么设置，比如把文件名显示两行？ 谢谢！ zz: dypang — 2015-09-19 21:27
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 释放gnome-shell.css的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472835 gnome-shell的字体设置分成几部分，通过gnome-tweak-tool和dconf-editor两个工具，大多数字体的自定义都能实现。这两个工具不能调整系统字体，也就是dash、topbar及其子应用的字体，这两处的字体是
<temp> 谁用过hoststool??
<Freebuilder> apt-cache policy hoststool
<Freebuilder> N: 未发现软件包 hoststool
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs中激活fcitx  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472836 有时会遇到在emacs中无法激活fcitx的情况，下面是解决方法： 编译/etc/default/locale Code: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 然后更新语言环境： Code: sudo update-locale 参考： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=295846 http://wiki.u
<^k^>  ─> buntu.org.cn/%E4%BF%AE%E6%94%B9locale&
<temp> 不能那么安装
<temp> Freebuilder, 你可以百度一下
<temp> 官网真有个性.
<Freebuilder> http://aikongke.com/wp 这网站很耗 CPU
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ wordpress控 - 爱控客
<temp> 为什么??
<Freebuilder> 我哪知道
<Freebuilder> 我只是描述现象
<temp> 问你个事
<temp> 我ubuntu上的chrome就是开不了gpu
<temp> 不能运行webGL的程序
<Freebuilder> 未知
<temp> ..
<temp> 你开了吗?
<Wild-Farmer> 在ubuntu下编译rtl8188cus的驱动，提示
<Wild-Farmer> /lib/modules/3.0.35-02871-ga35ffe3/build: No such file or directory
<Wild-Farmer> 但是我查看对应的目录，发现有build文件，请问是怎么回事？
<Freebuilder> 我都不用 chrome
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 以太网卡连不上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472839 系统：Debian 桌面：Xfce4 现象：无线上网正常，换成有线网时始终连不上。状态栏中的网络图标一直显示正在连接。 检查： Code: ifconfig -a eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:9e:01:89:a2:24            UP BROADCA
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-20
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 3G上网终端，是不是有个版本号？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472842 用什么命令查看？ zz: ublt — 2015-09-20 9:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没吃亏 :        一位猎人走过清净的湖泊,他看到成群的鸭子在水中嬉戏,便对站在岸边的青年说:      "我对鸭子开三枪,付你多少钱?"      "3英镑。"青年爽快地回答。      付过钱后,猎人便举起手中猎枪,"砰砰砰"三声,三只鸭子立即应声倒在水面上。 
<^k^>  ─>      "这下您可吃亏了！ "猎人对青年说。      "我没吃亏！ "青年回答,"鸭子又不是 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 求助：ubuntu14升级为ubuntu15.10后进入不了系统一直卡在紫色界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472846 ubuntu14升级为ubuntu15.10后进入不了系统一直卡在紫色界面 进入回复模式提示好像说显卡驱动的问题，但是我不知到怎么解决。 有没有什么命令在回复模式中的root#
<^k^>  ─> ：下重装显卡驱动 zz: ubuntu.wing — 2015-09-20 15:41
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装了win7和ubuntu1404，ghost还原了win7 ，现在启动不起来，硬盘不能用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472847 急。 我这里搞了很久，很多帖子我也看过了，他们遇到的问题 我基本都遇到了。。。。 首先 我的笔记本电脑 安装了win7和ubuntu1404，因win7 故障，ghost还
<jzp113> 大家好
<ubrl> jzp113:点点点.  19:23
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • dconf-service 巨量磁盘读写  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472848 dconf-service 写磁盘 ~1.5MiB/s 持续不断 用 Code: kill -s STOP 可以终止，没一会儿又开始了。 用 strace 看了一下： Code: fsync(7)                                = 0 close(7)                             
<^k^>  ─>   = 0 rename("/home/alex/.config/dconf/user.1Q1L4X", "/home/alex/.config/dconf/user") = 0 open("/run/user/1000/dconf …
<Freebuilder> qtwebkit 的浏览器还有什么没？除了 arora qupzilla
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：ubuntu15.04下network-manager无法克隆MAC地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472851 从15.04开始，network-manager无法克隆MAC地址，填上克隆后的地址，要么无法保存，要么本来能连接的路由器无法连接。求高手指点！ zz: li123h — 2015-09-20 21:54
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 新手求助！ubuntu15.04下Mendeley首次启动失败，跪求大神赐招！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472855 终端运行 yangsong@yangsong-N43SN:~$ mendeleydesktop Using system Qt version 4.8.6 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu QFSFileEngine::open: No file name specified Unable to sort by field "Last
<temp> 还有人吗
<temp> git checkout --file
<temp> 这条命令总是用不了是什么情况
<gebjgd> temp, 那是不可能的
<gebjgd> temp, git checkout <file>
<temp> 我的git checkout --test.txt
<temp> 不行
<gebjgd> temp, 路径
<temp> 当前路径啊
<gebjgd> temp, git checkout test.txt
<temp> 我试试
<gebjgd> temp, 没有不行  用了这么久git 还没遇到不行的
<temp> 好吧,没报错了
<temp> 教程有误..
<gebjgd> temp, 为什么要看教程
<gebjgd> temp, 为什么不看git的man page
<temp> 英文的我不会
<gebjgd> temp, 这年头不会英文就是文盲啊
<temp> 要是看得懂我都直接看手册学linux了
<gebjgd> temp, 更何况还是计算机从业人员
<temp> 我也觉得是,还有数学
<gebjgd> temp, 改行吧
<temp> 不能改,其他没兴趣
<gebjgd> temp, 那就强迫学英文
<gebjgd> temp, 又不是什么多难的事情  你9年义务教育的英文都应该够你读文档了
<temp> 我在学计算机就是强迫记单词
<temp> 拜托,9年只有3年学英语
<gebjgd> temp, 我们从小学5年级就开始了
<temp> ..
<temp> 你是大陆的吗
<gebjgd> temp, 9年学了5年  另外你才初中文化水平？
<gebjgd> temp, 大陆出来的
<temp> 我初一才正式学
<temp> 小学没有
<gebjgd> temp, 你才初中文化？
<gebjgd> temp, 我才不信 至少职业高中吧
<temp> 大专大三
<gebjgd> temp, 那么至少6年了
<temp> 嗯
<gebjgd> temp, 英语还不能读文档  那就是你的问题了
<temp> 我从初一上学期就没学英语了
<gebjgd> temp, 我见过身边职业高中毕业的  英语6级水平的
<temp> .........
<gebjgd> temp, 你不学是你自己的问题
<temp> 确实后悔了
<gebjgd> temp, 那就现在学
<temp> 没有很多时间,在抓紧学前端,马上离校了
<gebjgd> temp, 你在学校还有时间   离校了更没有时间
<gebjgd> temp, 天朝的老板可都是吸血鬼  你不死就要干
<temp> 还有十几天就可以离校找工作了
<temp> 没办法了
<temp> 前端还是半吊子
<gebjgd> temp, 什么前端
<temp> web前端
<temp> 开发
<gebjgd> temp, 看书  看文档看例子就够了
<gebjgd> temp, 自学都能着
<temp> 我觉得技术还是用代码量衡量了
<temp> 我不太看书,全是看视频
<gebjgd> temp, 垃圾代码写的多人的多的是
<temp> 代码也敲得太少
<gebjgd> temp, 看视频  你以为你是学前儿童？
<gebjgd> temp, 看书 看文档 才是你成人的标准
<temp> 不能忍受对着书敲代码的感觉,难受
<temp> gebjgd,
<temp> gebjgd, http://www.admin10000.com/Common/Print.aspx?DocumentId=5374
<ubrl> temp: ⇪  WEB开发者 - Admin10000.com
<temp> 　　注意：命令git checkout -- readme.txt 中的 -- 很重要，如果没有 -- 的话，那么命令变成创建分支了。
<gebjgd> temp, git checkout -- <filename>
<temp> 什么意思?
<gebjgd> temp, git checkout -- 后面要空格
 * gebjgd 吃晚饭
<temp> gebjgd, 晕,真的是空格..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, 现在有个chrome 插件 Vysor
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, 可以直接Linux上 Android应用了
<gebjgd> @假装在纽约：中国工商银行能改进一下你们的网站吗？排名财富500强第54名的公司，网站简陋得像乡镇企业，用Firefox和Chrome都不能登录你们的系统，只能用IE。你们不脸红吗？@中国工商银行电子银行：同学，你不是我们的目标客户。我们的目标客户只会用IE6，谢谢您的支持。
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-19
<sjd> test
<ubrl> sjd:点点点.  09:25
<itadmin> ....
<itadmin> 改个nick还给我banned了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sjd_work> .
<sjd_work> test
<ubrl> sjd_work:点点点.  13:16
<sjd_work> joke
<hceasy> ....
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 我是16.04 32位系统 请问如何安装kompozer.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480589 请尽量详细点。 zz: 2016hello2017bey2015 — 2016-09-19 16:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装不了Ubuntu12.04LST  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480590 在重新安装Ubuntu的时候被卡在下面这个页面上，我应该怎么办？ zz: SuHJ — 2016-09-19 18:27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么把撤销gpg证书  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480592 我已经到处撤销gpg证书，但怎么把吊销证书上传到公钥服务器上？撤销gpg证书之后怎么可以看出来，有哪些区别？我用的是linux mint 18系统。（请大家说一步一步的说，我是新手，谢谢了！） zz: 新手
<^k^>  ─> 请关照 — 2016-09-19 19:32
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 如何在Ubuntu15.10上安装vasp5.3.3并行64位软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480593 有没有高手指导一下如何在Ubuntu15.10上安装vasp5.3.3并行64位软件 zz: 海滩上美丽的蚌和螺 — 2016-09-19 21:35
<oacc> vasp是做什么的？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yh> hh
<yh1> 11
<yh> aa
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机升级16.04的时候出现如下问题，请大神帮帮忙~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480597 升级的时候说让删除什么东东，然后点了之后过一会儿重启系统，跑了一会儿进入如下界面，不知道该怎么办了 zz: me3072685 — 2016-09-19 23:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 保护男人 : 一位男士说:我真不懂为什么法律规定一个男人只能有一个老婆。另一位男士说:你肯定是个单身汉,你结婚之后就会发现,其实这条法律是保护男人的。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 邮件服务器postfix+dovecot+squirrelmail+apache+mysql  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480600 现有问题求大神帮忙。 1.squirrelmail无法汉化，conf.pl设置不管用，下载语言包解压进去也不管用。 2.服务器一块固态硬盘，一块普通大容量硬盘，大硬盘显示root权限，已做chm
<^k^>  ─> od 755 /media/sdb1 想把邮件默认存储到大硬盘上，不是家目录的Maildir。 本人新手，望详细点 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么我这里这个百度搜索链接整正常浏览显示没结果,"Private Window"里就显示结果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480601 为什么我这里这个百度搜索链接整正常浏览显示没结果,"Private Window"里就显示结果? https://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=8&rs ... v_sug4=377 另外我发现
<hceasy> 都忙不
<iscala> 小白求教
<iscala> 有人吗？
<ubrl> iscala:点点点.  11:38
<iscala> ubrl你好
<ubrl> iscala,
<iscala> 我想问一下我该装哪个版本的ubuntu
<iscala> @ubrl 你觉得哪个版本的好？
<hceasy> 他是个机器人..
<iscala> 哦，
<iscala> @hceasy你好
<hceasy> 16.04 桌面版
<iscala> 能媲美os x
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 请教GIMP参考线定位五环，参考线位置的算法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480602 圆环大小200×200，固定大小 用参考线来画奥运五环，水平的两条线，垂直线五条， 水平的很容易，大于200即可，垂直线两边不靠边 请教一下五条垂直线能够平均分配五个圆
<^k^>  ─> 的算法公式， 当第一条线（或第五条线）确定位置后，可以求出其他几条垂直线的位置 …
<hceasy> ..............
<hceasy> 那你装黑苹果去.
<iscala> 我准备买一台intel nuc6 i7 32G 2T ssd
<iscala> 不行
<iscala> 黑苹果一堆问题
<iscala> 垃圾
<hceasy> 那就买个苹果.
<iscala> 没钱， 买到那个配置的话。。。。
<hceasy> 何苦呢...
<hceasy> 那么高配置装win
<iscala> win也不错哦
<hceasy> 软件多 通用性强
<iscala> 唉， irc已死
<hceasy> 都在上班....
<iscala> 也是已死
<hceasy> 哦.
<iscala> 几年前要热闹一些
<iscala> 现在不行了
<iscala> bot也越来越笨
<hceasy> 几年前一个吊样..
<iscala> 嗯5、6年前？
<iscala> 好像好一些
<hceasy> 那时候最多也就是几十个人在线
<iscala> ee也不在了
<hceasy> 会说话的.
<iscala> 不是的
<iscala> @roylez主席主席
<hceasy> 我记得这里一直都是不温不火...
<roylez> iscala: 啥
<iscala> 哇～
<iscala> 主席还在
<iscala> 主席还在上海吗？
<iscala> 我是cfy
<roylez> 我在澳洲了...
<iscala> .......
<iscala> 好的，我在上海
<iscala> 主席怎么去澳洲了。。。。。
<iscala> 物是人非
<iscala> ubunut依然是那个ubuntu。。。。。
<hceasy> roylez: 澳洲资本主义可好 ?
<roylez> 移民了。城市套路深，我要来农村
<hceasy> roylez: 农村是新西兰吧 .....
<hceasy> roylez: 之前一直想去来着.
<roylez> hceasy: 相当的豪。中国人把悉尼的房子买上了天
<iscala> 。。。。
<iscala> 好厉害
<iscala> 都是土豪
<roylez> 我在布里斯班，农村
<hceasy> roylez: 我深圳的房价都看不起了...
<roylez> hceasy: 深圳世界第二了...
<roylez> hceasy: 温哥华第一，深圳第二
<hceasy> roylez: 前两天在看中山的 也被深圳的炒起来了 然后郊区150还能买个别墅
<roylez> 我反正等崩盘了
<hceasy> roylez: 你那里房价如何 ? 100 能买个别墅么.
<roylez> hceasy: 100啥？
<hceasy> roylez: 当然是软妹笔 x 10k喽
<iscala> irc也极其不好用。。。。。
<iscala> 简直垃圾
<iscala> @roylez 啥时候去澳洲的？
<roylez> hceasy: 布村均价50万澳刀，250万人仔
<roylez> 来了一年了
<iscala> 之前在上海吗？
<iscala> 我来上海2年了。。。。
<hceasy> roylez: ...看来人穷哪里都不待见.
<roylez> hceasy: 悉尼均价100万澳刀
<roylez> hceasy: 但是还是被中国人买的飞起
<hceasy> roylez: 你现在是租房还是贷款?
<iscala> 厉害。。。。
<roylez> 北上广的人太有钱，随便卖一套房子，去那边就直接全款了
<roylez> 租啊
<iscala> .......
<hceasy> roylez: 月薪哪个档次了.
<roylez> 新移民档次，你觉得呢...
<iscala> 新移民是什么档次？
<ubrl> iscala: define:新移民 not defined.
<roylez> 平均收入稍高一点
<iscala> 平均收入是多少？
<roylez> 7w一年
<iscala> 人民币是多少？
<roylez> 税前的哦
<iscala> @cherrot
<roylez> 35万
<hceasy> roylez: 好少....
<roylez> 想挣钱就别来这边
<hceasy> roylez: 感觉是过去拿了个平均工资 ???
<roylez> 我比这个稍高。评价工资被很多边远地区的拉低了的。
<roylez> 不过这边物价稳定，同时也基本上不怎么涨工资
<hceasy> roylez: 别墅呢 小车呢 洋房呢....
<hceasy> roylez: 遥不可及么 ?
<roylez> 车有了，房子租的呗
<roylez> 不算
<roylez> 感觉这戏快唱不下去了。到明年年初还没个变化我或许就买了
<hceasy> roylez: 你是什么渠道过去的.
<roylez> 技术移民
<roylez> 190签证
<hceasy> roylez: 要我我去新西兰... 大农村..
<roylez> 新西兰据说房价更疯
<hceasy> roylez: 最好一辈子别特么打仗 也别打嘴炮 .
<roylez> 池子太小，被人一买就爆了
<roylez> hceasy: 新西兰有啥好的，为啥你想回去？
<hceasy> roylez: 我关注新西兰那会儿是高中
<roylez> 听说就业很差，很多人都过来澳洲找工作
<hceasy> roylez: 大农村啊 买块地自己盖个别墅啥的 然后种田啊...
<roylez> hceasy: 庄稼卖不出去也是白搭啊，都种田
<hfu> 澳洲也有很多地啊
<hceasy> roylez: 谁要卖... 自己够吃 平时花销够就行了. 想指望那个换黄金 ??
<roylez> hfu: 买不起！个把星期前看到有人卖水培农场，10个acre的地，200万，旧主人只种生菜
<roylez> hceasy: 总得准备点应急钱吧，比如修车，娃上大学，或者被流氓揍了要整容啥的
<hceasy> roylez: 哈哈哈哈哈 .流氓揍了要整容...
<hceasy> roylez: 澳洲夜里出门带枪么.
<roylez> 没人带枪。甚至可以不锁门。当然这里是农村，不是悉尼
<hfu> roylez: 200万澳刀？
<roylez> hfu: 显然啊
<roylez> hfu: 跟中国比还是挺便宜的
<hfu> roylez: 这要中多少菜才能赚回来，能让牛不。。。
<roylez> hfu: 养牛？可以
<roylez> hfu: 我现在都很少吃猪肉了，因为牛肉便宜。你觉得多少人在养牛呢？
<hceasy> roylez: 那我去了养猪...
<roylez> hceasy: 好主意
<hceasy> roylez: 牛肉折合人民币多少钱一斤.
<roylez> hceasy: 我一般买腱子肉shin beaf，9-10刀一公斤
<hceasy> roylez: 十几块一斤好便宜...
<hceasy> roylez: 顶上国内猪肉了 现在国内什么黑猪家猪都要20多..
<hfu> hceasy: 先跟三石兄取经，然后再去，哈哈
<hceasy> hfu: 网易的猪肉后来都卖哪儿了没听过新闻.
<hfu> hceasy: 卖到哪里也没听过，只听过产量很高
<hceasy> hfu: 我找找看.
<hceasy> hfu: 没下文..
<hfu> hceasy: 他们的品牌叫味央猪肉
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席资本主义生活过的咋样啊，别光发愁房子的事情了，至少国内短时间不会降价了，国外的话，是不是有空置税啥的，没准过几天就降了
<yunfan> hceasy: 想种田不要去新西兰 我有个朋友在新西兰 是白人  我们都是对农业感兴趣的 新西兰环境局的政策太严格了  你要搞鱼菜共生 那个罗非鱼都不让你养 还是白奥好点
<onlylove> yunfan: 罗非鱼那是不是物种入侵还是啥，我记得罗非鱼的名字是取得地点名字，罗非好像是菲律宾那边
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 tilapia
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就应该不是罗非鱼吧，反正我想着以前研究过罗非鱼，如果不是南非或者菲律宾，那大概是越南？时间太久了
<yunfan> 是罗非鱼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/102.html 太太还没批准 : 艾登斯对轰轰烈烈的女权主义运动颇不以为然。有位朋友建议他写一本提倡男权主义的书,艾登斯说:"早就写好了。""那为什么还不出版呢?""太太还没批准呢。"艾登斯苦笑着说。
<hebq> 好冷
<hceasy> yunfan: 小地方...哎.
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<yunfan> hceasy: 所以还是去白奥好点
<yunfan> huntxu: 你需要献出菊花 跟主席假结婚 呵呵
<hceasy> yunfan: 主席还是单身 ?
<yunfan> hceasy: 离婚了
<hceasy> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> hceasy: 你有机会了
<hceasy> yunfan: 又不是女的..
<yunfan> hceasy: 你怎么知道主席的取向
<hceasy> yunfan: 他的我不知道 我自己的还不清楚啊.
<yunfan> hceasy: 说不定你还没有全面的认识你自己 :D
<hceasy> yunfan: 首先我已经结婚了.
<yunfan> hceasy: 结婚了也可以离啊 主席不就是嘛
<hceasy> yunfan: 怕我爸妈气出病 .
<yunfan> hceasy: 可以不告诉他们 我帮你保密
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊居然结婚了已经
<hceasy> yunfan: 这里说的每句话都有记录好吧.
<yunfan> hceasy: 是有记录 然而没有卵用
<yunfan> 难道你爸妈也来irc?
<hceasy> onlylove: 嗯 昨天看自己征信报告上面都是已婚了.
<hceasy> yunfan: 回家拿户口本家里还不知道怎么回事儿么.
<onlylove> hceasy: 靠，征信报告是征信报告，户口簿是户口簿
<onlylove> hceasy: 户口簿上没结婚就是没结婚
<hceasy> onlylove: 只是没换新吧 ...  系统里应该都是已婚了.
<onlylove> hceasy: 你结婚你家户口簿不加一页？
<yunfan> hceasy: 哈 人家国外的结婚又不登记到你国的户口本上
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学校的开心雷人事 : 学生宿舍里,某某寝室里,熄灯后。有一老兄喜唱歌,有一副公鸭嗓,惊天地泣鬼神！可本人却引以为傲！今日又在床上引吭高歌,不觉中,教导主任查寝室至此！温柔可人的主任站在门外说道:"你看看这都缠带了,也不知道调一下！ "
<huntxu> onlylove: 现在结婚好像不要求在同一个户口了的样子啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样安装开源swift？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480604 ubuntu安装了swift，可以用它开发些什么程序？ zz: rootbs — 2016-09-20 15:43
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 如何在终端下自动高亮一些特定字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480605 经常使用 tail less 等命令在终端下查看日志，配置等文件。 能自定以一些关键子 如： INFO ERROR WARN OK successfully unknown Starting ……以自定义的颜色高亮显示。 就像windows下使用的
<^k^>  ─> 终端模拟器mobaxterm类似的显示效果。 这个有办法设置么？ 有的化，要怎么做? zz: zhanju7hao …
<harajuku> 大家好啊 cherrot
<xuxiaohua> ?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！！！ 在Ubuntu下挂载树莓派镜像GG了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480606 求助！！！ 在Ubuntu下挂载树莓派镜像 $sudo mkdir /mnt/rasp-pi-rootfs $sudo mount -o loop,offset=62914560 2015-05-05-raspbian-wheezy.img /mnt/rasp-pi-rootfs 出现以下错误： mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superb
<^k^>  ─> lock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • WIFI无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480607 WIFI无法连接，如图，WIFI network变灰了，是不是跟我更新了系统有关呢？ zz: spreadtrum — 2016-09-20 17:51
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • WIFI突然无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480608 WIFI无法连接，如图，WIFI network变灰了，是不是跟我更新了系统有关呢？ zz: spreadtrum — 2016-09-20 17:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu里我找不到这个文件：/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480609 教程里说/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit是每一个运行级别都要首先运行的重要脚本。最新的lts里找不到。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-20 18:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu里我找不到这个文件：/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480610 教程里说/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit是每一个运行级别都要首先运行的重要脚本。最新的lts里找不到。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-20 18:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 我找不到这些文件：/etc/rc.d/rc5.d/中的rc启动脚本通常是K或S开头的连接文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480611 我找不到这些文件：/etc/rc.d/rc5.d/中的rc启动脚本通常是K或S开头的连接文件 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-20 18:26
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家有贱甥(五) : 一日,摩摩放学回来,垂头丧气的和我说,他今天被老师打了。我问他:"为何被打?"他说:"因为迟到！！ "我说:"迟到就打人?！这也太严格了吧?！你有没有和老师理论呢?"他说:"有！！ "我问他:"怎么和老师说的?"他说:"@~%@！！老子又不靠你吃饭?！你凶个屁
<^k^>  ─> 啊?"我们的家庭教育,真的那么失败吗?唉！！！
<february> #fedora-zh
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • "Flash when there is any window requiring attention"效果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480612 "Flash when there is any window requiring attention"效果? 怎么才能得知那个效果? 从文字上来看,貌似XP下任务栏里的窗口有闪烁变黄之类 但是怎么体验这个效果? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-20 21
<^k^>  ─> :27
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 菜鸟求助。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480613 我用u盘引导安装ubuntu16.04 64位桌面系统到移动硬盘中（安装完引导启动成功），我将移动硬盘接入mac启动时按option键发现启动引导不能发现移动硬盘，网高手帮助下，谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-20 22:09
<oacc> 有人用ubuntu mate吗？
<oacc> hello
<ubrl> oacc:点点点.  23:11
<onlylove> 没有，时间不早了，早点休息
<leeeee> ~~
<leeeee> 有人吗
<ubrl> leeeee:点点点.  00:21
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买新电脑了？
<mugebjgd> 老屁眼好久没来了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你又换了个nick，又买啥新设备了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 什么新设备
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 还是老的上网本子
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我觉得你好像一个设备一个nick
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 真心不是
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 公司的机器也算？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你不是还有个stm头的么
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 很少开这个上网本了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 是
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 都用TG了 谁还上irc
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你这不还在用嘛
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 很少上
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 天天挂tg
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 手机用 电脑用 平板用  方便多了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 手机电脑平板也都有irc啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不能发图片 不能同时同步
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我倒是觉得tg和wechat这些没啥意思，一天到晚光玩那个了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 太渣了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 玩什么 分享视频 音乐 网页  自动同步
<mugebjgd> onlylove, irc换机器就没了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 发图什么的，依赖网络啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 到处有wifi
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 万一你去了一个没wifi的地方呢
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian安装镜像可以修复引导吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480618 本人是windows+debian8系统。由于windows系统故障，想完全重装。重装后久无法引导debian了。不知道debian8的安装镜像是否像ubuntu那样，提供修复grub引导的功能？谢谢！ zz: cflo-ve — 2016-09-21 7:24
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 跪求backtrack5，Ubuntu版本是14.04的镜像文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480620 哥哥们，我是需要在vm虚拟机里面安装的，在网上搜的包括我以前下载的backtrack5镜像文件都是Ubuntu10.04的，不支持更新，所以现在跪求Ubuntu版本是14.04的，跪求！！ zz: xuexiaodu — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-09-21 9:36
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  10:32
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  10:32
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  10:33
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: test
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 问你个事情，你手机是果子的吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 简单脚本问题三！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480621 Code: #!/bin/sh echo "安装WIN字体" sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/winfonts sudo cp $HOME/文档/fonts/* /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/ sudo chmod 644 /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/* cd /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/ sudo mkfontscale sudo mkfontdir sudo fc-cache -fv sud
<^k^>  ─> o add-apt-repository ppa:shutter/ppa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ole.wolf/rarcrack sudo apt install rarcrack -y sudo …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 小小输入法入门问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480622 1.这个输入法是c写的？包含c++代码吗？ 2.在linux中如何安装？ 3.可否介绍一下软件的架构？ zz: whaha — 2016-09-21 11:49
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM的图形性能就那么糟糕吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480623 试过QXL，在Win2008安装QXL驱动，发现dxdiag 显示 下面那三项都是不可用的，播放视频很是模糊。 而VMVGA（-vga vmware）呢，只安装VMware SVGA驱动（从VMware虚拟机复制出来的）然后重启就花屏了。
<^k^>  ─> zz: manami5 — 2016-09-21 13:11
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<hebq> hi,body。ubuntu下有没有命令可以列举出曾经安装过的软件什么的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2piWIaSxXAADeGIwN2wkAALrNQKlfjgAAN4w349.jpg 这是怎么弄出来的,酷毙了！
<huntxu> 好冷清，水王们现在都不来了
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 安装过程中死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480624 电脑是战神Z6 SL7D1 cpu i76700hq gpu 960m win10 官网下的最新镜像，虚拟机安装正常，用软碟通等写入U盘安装在一个未分配的卷上，安装时选择卷时就死机，deepin也是如此，求解 zz: kingez — 2016-09-21 16:47
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】win10的wsl中安装jdk 按照步骤装好后 java -version后没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480625 安装步骤如下： 1 官网下载 jdk-8u73-linux-x64.tar.gz 2 系统校验MD5 没问题 3 tar -zxvf jdk-8u73-linux-x64.tar.gz /usr/lib/jvm 4 mv jdk1.8.0_73/ java 5 vim ~/.bashrc 添加 export JAVA_HOME=/
<^k^>  ─> usr/lib/jvm/java/jdk1.8.0_73 export JRE_HOME=${JAVA_HOME}/jre export CLASSPATH=.:${JAVA_HOME}/lib:${JRE_HOME}/lib exp …
<leeeee> 扎西
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过IRCCloud吗
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Ctrl+R搜索时如果多按了一次如何回退?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480629 Ctrl+R搜索时如果多按了一次如何回退? 比如按"Ctrl+R"三次就是想要的结果,但不小心按了"Ctrl+R"四次 该怎么撤销掉多按的那一次"Ctrl+R"? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-21 18:43
<crazyadm> 有人在用krylin吗
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • Python/Php/Perl有什么不同？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480630 网站设计语言Python/Php/Perl，它们各有什么异同？ zz: rootbs — 2016-09-21 18:55
<October24> test
<ubrl> October24:点点点.  19:47
<October24> test
<ubrl> October24:点点点.  20:04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu登录界面无限循环且无法进入指令模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480631 我在Ubuntu下安装深度学习框架Caffe，按照http://ouxinyu.github.io/Blogs/20151108001.html上的步骤一步一步配置，但安装OpenCV之后，也就是安装了sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-dev libjpeg
<^k^>  ─> -dev libtiff4-dev libjasper-dev libopenexr-dev cmake python-dev python-numpy python-tk libtbb-dev libeigen3-dev yasm …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 「PF内核」自行打包发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480634 大家好。 PF内核，ZEN内核大家一定不陌生，基于BFQ/ZEN、BFS补丁，内核代码经过graysky2优化后，不同型号的CPU运行得到改进。 以后将在这里跟随 pf-kernel ， liquorix 和 xanmod kernel 三大项目，并融合三者
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 「PF内核」自行打包发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480634 大家好。 PF内核，ZEN内核大家一定不陌生，基于BFQ/ZEN、BFS补丁，内核代码经过graysky2优化后，不同型号的CPU运行得到改进。 以后将在这里跟随 pf-kernel ， liquorix 和 xanmod kernel 三大项目，并融合三者
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么把Ubuntu安装在VirtualBox里CPU会占用100%？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480635 为什么把Ubuntu安装在VirtualBox里CPU会占用100%？我用系统监视器查看的CPU。看不出来什么进程很占CPU。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-21 21:29
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 召唤Ubuntu用户,你们能用"Ctrl+Shift+R"搜索命令行历史?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480636 顺便求你们如下命令的结果: Code: bind -P | grep  '^forward-search-history' bash有办法能设置键盘绑定为"ctrl+shift+R"的形式? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1237 ... -and-forth Quote: On Ubuntu it'
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  22:04
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 蚂蚁笔记  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480637 除了为知笔记，这个也有linux客户端了 https://leanote.com/ 功能还挺多，还支持思维导图 zz: gnwd — 2016-09-21 22:11
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • m3u8文件如何合并和转格式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480639 我从acfun看的视频，在手机上得到的1 2 3 4 5 play.m3u8，这几个文件，视频是前面数字的文件，在手机里都能单独播放。拿出来Ubuntu下面用什么播放。 我用命令cat ./* >> ./a.m3u8指令来合并，发现没有用
<Xrays> 出来聊天？
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-22
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • "HTTPS Everywhere"和"Smart HTTPS"优缺点?你们用哪个?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480641 "HTTPS Everywhere"和"Smart HTTPS"优缺点?你们用哪个? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... src=search https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... src=search 看起来"HTTPS Everywhere"更高大上一些 但从描
<^k^>  ─> 述页上来看"Smart HTTPS"更灵活的样子 Thu Sep 22 03:57:12 CST 2016补充: 刚刚稍微实验了一下"Smar …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • eclipse 在 Ubuntu 16.04 中无法打开 preference  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480642 在网上搜了解决方法，是因为 Ubuntu 16.04 的 GTK3 的 BUG 导致的，搜到了解决方法，是在 'eclipse.ini' 中设置使用 GTK2 启动。 但是从 eclipse 文件夹里面双击启动 eclipse 就没问题了，使用的是 G
<^k^>  ─> TK2，但从快捷方式或 Dash 里启动的就仍然是使用的 GTK3，这要怎么破啊？ zz: XuQK — 2016-09- …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求问：如何获取鼠标的原始data中的xy偏移量  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480644 我想在linux下，获得USB光电鼠标的原始的xy偏移值，而不是要驱动处理之后的值。 处理之后的值，大小限制在屏幕分辨率范围内，是坐标。 而我想要的是鼠标自身传递的原
<^k^>  ─> 始的偏移量，比如每时每刻，鼠标上报dx=多少像素，dy=多少像素，这个值，请问如何抓取 …
<Niac> 早
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请教：ubuntu16.04安装oracle11g错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480645 oracle@oracle-VirtualBox:~/database$ ./runInstaller ./runInstaller: 137: ./runInstaller: /home/oracle/database/install/.oui: Permission denied zz: djklhm — 2016-09-22 9:49
<vamadir> 有人吗
<ubrl> vamadir:点点点.  09:55
<vamadir> 这里也没有人 从cannonical ??
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请教：ubuntu16.04安装oracle11g错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480646 oracle@oracle-VirtualBox:~/database$ ./runInstaller ./runInstaller: 137: ./runInstaller: /home/oracle/database/install/.oui: Permission denied zz: djklhm — 2016-09-22 9:55
<vamadir> ^k^, hello, did you work in canonical beijing?
<onlylove> vamadir: 你找在canonical上班的做啥
<onlylove> vamadir: 以前有几个，不过最近他们都没出现
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们只是改名了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，大象很久没来了
<onlylove> yunfan: txc和aron常年挂机
<yunfan> onlylove: 改名了而已 前一阵我还看到个id 然后习惯性whois发现就是他
<yunfan> 我习惯看到陌生id就whois看看
<huntxu> 显然C社环境不比红帽好
<huntxu> 看他们在红帽的时候天天灌水
<yunfan> 哈 可是阿淡都去dell了
<huntxu> 去了C社一个个都不敢在这里出现了
<huntxu> 蛋蛋去dell么，不是吧，难道又跳了。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我自从不用quassel以后，很少用whois了
<onlylove> yunfan: quassel可以直接鼠标悬浮下看的
<huntxu> 蛋蛋跳出C社是知道的，但是好像不是去的dell啊
<onlylove> 我记得是一个搞大数据的啊，
<onlylove> CDH4那个厂商好像是
<yunfan> huntxu: c以后去了dell 好久了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不记得是dell，好像是dell旗下子公司
<onlylove> yunfan: 是个P开头的
<yunfan> onlylove: 总之不是c了 然后是dell集团里
<yunfan> 我还调侃他是去卖电脑了
<onlylove> yunfan: Pivotal
<yunfan> onlylove: o
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu安装kali软件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480647 系统：ubuntu14.04LTS 上次在使用kali的源将ubuntu搞坏了之后一直不太敢使用kali的源。 但，今天在使用一个软件的时候，软件本身的说明要求系统为kali和LINUX，ubuntu也是LINUX的一种，那说明应该是可以
<^k^>  ─> 在ubuntu上运行的。见附图 选区_088.png 可是，我在安装的时候又跳出来一个更新源的动作 …
<onlylove> 论坛那九天星咋那么多事，直接用kali不就完事了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么用sync和sudo halt会导致黑屏但不能关机，而GUI里关机很正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480648 为什么用sync和sudo halt会导致黑屏但不能关机，而GUI里关机很正常？ zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-22 12:25
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么Ctrl+Alt+F1里的中文会乱码？它为什么不显示成英文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480649 为什么Ctrl+Alt+F1里的中文会乱码？它为什么不显示成英文？ zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-22 12:36
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu安装没有签名的包对系统可能会有什么影响？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480650 问题一：软件安装包签名的意义是什么？ 问题二：ubuntu安装没有签名的包对系统可能会有什么影响？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-09-22 12:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 开源swift？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480651 1.开源swift最新版本是：swift3.0？ 2.最新版本swift与以前低版本，有很大区别，对么？ 3.ubuntu哪个版本内置了swift编译器clang，及可以安装最新版本swift3.0？ zz: rootbs — 2016-09-22 13:35
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480653 我用 u盘引导安装在移动硬盘上 ububtu 16.4 。并且在单一移动硬盘情况下启动成功。现拿到 mac 上且不能被发现。请问有什么解决方法，谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-22 14:01
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480655 我用 u盘引导安装在移动硬盘上 ububtu 16.4 。并且在单一移动硬盘情况下启动成功。现拿到 mac 上且不能被发现。请问有什么解决方法，谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-22 14:04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480656 我用 u盘引导安装在移动硬盘上 ububtu 16.4 。并且在单一移动硬盘情况下启动成功。现拿到 mac 上且不能被发现。请问有什么解决方法，谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-22 14:05
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • lamp故障，php解析不能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480657 如题。即使运行 Code: <?php phpinfo(); ?> 也不行。 下面是从apache2日志里截取的内容： Code: [Sun Sep 18 07:53:52.113464 2016] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1166] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.5 configured -- resuming norm
<^k^>  ─> al operations [Sun Sep 18 07:53:52.113496 2016] [core:notice] [pid 1166] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2' [ …
<john_whatever> hi there
<IsoaSFlus> john_whatever: hi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么执行sudo newusers user.txt如下： user001:x:::user:/home/user001:/bin/bash user002:x:::user:/home/user002:/bin/bash user003:x:::user:/home/user003:/bin/bash user004:x:::user:/home/user004:/bin/bash user005:x:::user:/home/user005:/bin/bash user006:x:::user:/home/user006:/bin/bash 我加上用户id和组id后也不行。 zz: gti
<^k^>  ─> ubvrd — 2016-09-22 16:59
<john_whatever> IsoaSFlus: 你知道test_power module是干啥的吗
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • Python用JSON输出的字典顺序是随机的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480659 Python用JSON输出的字典顺序是随机的? viewtopic.php?p=3175419#p3175419 这个脚本输入文件没有变化 但是每次运行得到的pac文件里面的域名排列顺序都不同? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-22 17:05
<IsoaSFlus> john_whatever: 有啥上下文吗
<john_whatever> IsoaSFlus: https://github.com/zhaofengli/iwork8/blob/master/scripts/battery.sh
<ubrl> ⇪ f: iwork8/battery.sh at master · zhaofengli/iwork8 · GitHub
<john_whatever> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88471
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug 88471 – Bogus battery information on Teclast X98 Air 3G (Baytrail-T)
<IsoaSFlus> john_whatever:我觉得这个模块里面应该是和电源相关的api
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特技表演 : 老张是个特技表演者,表演的项目是丢钢刀。三只、四只、五只钢刀抛来抛去的。有天晚上他表演完了,便带着刀要回家去,在半路遇到临检。警察:"你怎么随车带着凶器咧?"老张:"我是表演特技的,这是我的道具埃"警察:"我不相信,你试给我看看。"老张便在路边
<^k^>  ─> 表演起丢钢刀。听到后面被拦下来的车有人说:"哇靠！现在测试酒醉可真严格啊！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于apt-get update的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480660 求助，apt-get update出问题了，之前都可以正常使用的，更新了163的源还是一样 claudia@DataPC:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for claudia: Err http://mirrors.163.com vivid InRelease Err http://mirrors.163.com vivid-security InR
<^k^>  ─> elease Err http://mirrors.163.com vivid-updates InRelease Err <a class="postlin
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04执行/etc/init.d/networking restart失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480662 wangxy@ubuntu:~$ systemctl status networking.service ● networking.service - Raise network interfaces Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/networking.service; enabled; vendor prese Drop-In: /run/systemd/generator/networking.servi
<^k^>  ─> ce.d └─50-insserv.conf-$network.conf Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Thu 2016-09-22 13:09:12 PDT; 23s ag …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 执行sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480667 wangxy@ubuntu:~$ systemctl status networking.service ● networking.service - Raise network interfaces Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/networking.service; enabled; vendor prese Drop-In: /run/systemd/generator/networking.service.d └
<^k^>  ─> ─50-insserv.conf-$network.conf Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Thu 2016-09-22 13:09:12 PDT; 23s ago Docs: …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 为儿童打造一款桌面，选哪个好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480668 基于arm的，gnome3，或者compliz怎么样？最好容易定制的 zz: xmilder — 2016-09-22 21:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 火狐浏览器历史记录问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480670 火狐浏览器，只要一开，历史里就有 6577eb23-6adc-4ec1-bf50-78e96e489a44/_blank.htm 点之，会出现一个空白网页。这时，地址栏里是moz-extension://6577eb23-6adc-4ec1-bf50-78e96e489a44/_blank.htm 请问，这是怎么回事
<^k^>  ─> ？如何不让它出现？ 抱歉，我这回问的是一个在win系统遇到的问题。 zz: yw3008 — 2016-09- …
<IgniteWhite> 人不多
<he_> hello
<ubrl> he_:点点点.  07:47
<he_> 有人吗
<ubrl> he_:点点点.  07:51
<he_> whois he
<he_> clear
 * Heer 
 * Heer 
 * Heer 
<Heer> clear
<Heer> 没人说话
<Heer> hello
<ubrl> Heer:点点点.  07:58
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Xfce桌面不能显示背景图片、右键菜单和桌面图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480673 不知是哪里的问题，就算改了XFCE4的设置也不行。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-23 2:46
<netsnail_> dei ga hao
<Xrays> da jia hao .
<Xrays> you ren ma ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • TTY终端开机每过一段时间就不能用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480674 每次开机/重启时是正常的，Ctrl-Alt-f[1-6] 都可以用 我随便找一个tty3用于打开一个ssh通道，然后返回X桌面 可能N小时内都很正常，但不知什么时候再切过去就会发现光标没有了，输
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么在Ubuntu的终端按tab不能补全？只有tty1等支持？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480675 为什么在Ubuntu的终端按tab不能补全？只有tty1等支持？ zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-23 10:57
<yjcsuper> æ­¥
<tab_tab> who channel
<tab_tab> who channel
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p0mINjE4AAHzfQ4xdu4AALrOAP4X18AAfOV517.jpg 这个装扮回头率绝对高
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本uefi模式进入安装黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480676 笔记本型号为神舟z7 sp7s1，是蓝天p65rx的模具，关闭uefi后可进入安装界面，打开后进入try和install选项均黑屏，不是没信号，有亮度的，请教大家这是什么情况？ 通过我的 PLK-AL10 上的 Tapatal
<^k^>  ─> k发言 zz: alwzying — 2016-09-23 13:25
<splashing> hi
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  13:54
<splashing> 都出來吹牛哈
<stone_> quit
<stone_> quit
<stone_> quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • curl安装的文件如何才能删彻底？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480677 系统：ubuntu14.04LTS 过程： 我开始使用curl命令安装了一个最新版本的metasploit，命令如下： Code: curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rapid7/metasploit-omnibus/master/config/templates/metasploit-framework-wrappe
<OT_iux> 大家好！我又回来啦！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHCiIWpi0AAAx3yBxAkUAAMZDQEsQAEAADH3904.jpg 哪个更萌啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<QuentChen> anyone here?
<QuentChen> J ##ctao
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 刚装了ubuntu,要下载歌曲得去哪里下载呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480678 网上各种歌曲下载，比如酷狗阿，都要先安装客户端，又没有支持ubuntu的，不装又没得下载歌曲，我应该去哪里下载呢？ zz: gdjyhjs — 2016-09-23 17:22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么$!没有任何输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480679 为什么$!没有任何输出？据说它是最近一个后台进程的id。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-23 20:39
<seek> ignore hfu
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04闲置后不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480680 台式机有时候闲置几个小时后鼠标咋动显示器都不显示，这是咋回事？ 其中显卡是无风扇的A卡，偶尔温度较高。这台机器没有其他系统，多谢大神！ zz: mushrooman — 2016-09-23 21:07
<seek> list
<llj> anybody else here?
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine1.9.19中文好了，英文却不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480683 bug.png zz: xiejinggang — 2016-09-23 22:23
<ijn4567rfv> 各位升级16.04之后，wifi正常吗？我的老是搜索不到ssid呢
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装完软件，运行时提示段错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480694 我用的系统是debian jessie，安装的软件是silvaco，一款ic仿真软件，官方只支持redhat和win系统。安装过程没有问题，破解的部分也正常，license也显示ok。装完检查库 find /opt/silvaco -name "*" -ex
<^k^>  ─> ec 'ldd' {} \;|grep found 没有发现not found的内容。 然后运行的时候就出问题了，主要是段错误 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在sudo crontab里面定时自动更新指定的软件失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480695 是不能在那里面安装吗? 那是要怎么自动更新指定软件? 这是写在sudo crontab里面的 0 3 * * * /usr/bin/apt update && /usr/bin/apt install -y neovim 这是报错 Start-Date: 2016-09-18 03:00:03 Command
<^k^>  ─> line: /usr/bin/apt install -y neovim Upgrade: neovim:amd64 (0.1.5ubuntu1+git201609151841+2767+21~ubuntu16.04.1, 0.1.5 …
<seekes> leave channes
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 盗车 : 一天,有一农民路过一停车场,突然,看见一个人鬼鬼祟祟的钻进一辆车,用个东西（没看清楚的）在车里面掏来捣去,最后就听见:倒车（盗车）,请注意！倒车,请注意！  老农不禁感叹到:现在城市的汽车可不一般,还会发出报警声,咱回去也给咱牛也安装上一个！
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何從传统bios引导改为UEFI引导启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480696 最近狠狠的折腾了一下电脑，有很多问题啊----说下我做了哪些事 1：我升级了ubuntu，从14.04升级到16.04（ps双系统：win10和ubuntu14，引导方式都是传统bios） 2：更新了主板的bios，这时开机只
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGiuIAjbVAABpaoECe-8AAMY2wFBu1QAAGmC988.jpg 那些年的兄弟,每个人都有过的一幕。。
<ubuntu-matelran> you meiyou  ruby zhongwen pindao?
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 刚刚想到了使用裸设备编译的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480697 这个ubuntu的默认安装时没有开启raw功能的， 因此需要： sudo modprobe raw 然后才能使用裸设备。 然后： raw /dev/raw/raw1 /dev/sdb1 随后我发现使用ln -s链接到文件夹失败，提示这个是一个文件。 于
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 北通的手柄有x360的模拟驱动/软件吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480698 有把北通手柄模拟成x360兼容的驱动或者软件吗？ zz: leslielg — 2016-09-24 16:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幸福 :     妻子兴冲冲地对丈大说:"听说你对朋友说,你一直到结婚后才知道幸福的可贵,是真的吗?"    丈夫面无表情地说:"是呀！人生就是这样,任何事情只有在失去时,才会知道它的价值。" 
<lihe> 为什么我的系统设置中的驱动软件管理总是显示在收集系统信息，但是后面就没有了
<lihe> 有别人碰到过这个问题吗，我用的是最新的版本的系统和桌面环境
<Freebuilder> .cc 域名如何？自己用，不卖。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 看完了如何写makefile教程，结果第一次看别人的make的第一行就蒙了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480700 TARGET := iphone:clang THEOS_PLATFORM_SDK_ROOT_armv7 = /var/theos/sdks/iPhoneOS7.1.sdk THEOS_PLATFORM_SDK_ROOT_armv7s = /var/theos/sdks/iPhoneOS7.1.sdk THEOS_PLATFORM_SDK_ROOT_arm64 = /var/theos/sdks/iPho
<^k^>  ─> neOS8.1.sdk SDKVERSION_armv7 = 7.1 SDKVERSION_armv7s = 7.1 SDKVERSION_arm64 = 8.1 INCLUDE_SDKVERSION_armv7 = 7.1 INCL …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 忘记密码啦  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480701 不知道是不是忘记密码啦，，，今天早上使用过passwd命令，，忘了自己是否更改了密码，，反正用以前的密码是不能够登录啦。。于是上网上百度解决方法，， 按照以下步骤 1、开机点击ESC，进
<October24> test
<ubrl> October24:点点点.  23:20
<Administrator__> good
<ALABO> 晚上大家都睡了
<ALABO> Hey,guys
<laixy> 都睡了？
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 软件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480702 为什么我已经安装了一款软件（fileziia），但是我在ubuntu里里浏览的时候， 还是可以对这个软件选择安装选项，可以安装2次吗？ zz: MXs — 2016-09-24 23:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oCKITu2FAAA_jzD5dnYAALrHgN6yHIAAD-n538.jpg 二师兄专用靴
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 戴尔台式机INSPIRion3650_win10安装ubuntu16.04双系统_安装出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480703 本机型号为 Dell Inspiron 3650；i56400，GT730M 在原系统为win10的基础上，分了200个G装ubuntu16.04LTS 安装方式为：U盘引导安装 原win10的windows boot manager在UEFI模式下，且UEFI
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu14.04，新手求指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480704 用的是Window10系统，然后使用的是u盘安装，一切都安装设定完成，就是重启之后出现一个黑屏，就是下图这个样子，重启了好几次都是这样，求高手指教啊。 zz: 起个名字很难啊 — 2016-09-25 12:0
<^k^>  ─> 1
<laixy> 太安静了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牧师、农夫和马 : 牧师对买了他马和马车的农夫说:"这匹马只能听懂教会的语言",你如果说"感谢上帝,它就跑"；如果说"赞美上帝"它才停下。农夫将信将疑,他试着喊了一声:"感谢上帝",只见那匹马立刻飞奔起来,越跑越快；一只跑到悬崖边上,惊恐的农夫才想起让它停下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu还有空间但提示不足  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480706 2016-09-25 13-58-05屏幕截图.png 2016-09-25 13-58-21屏幕截图.png 2016-09-25 13-58-32屏幕截图.png 求解，这是为什么 zz: Hs_noGod — 2016-09-25 14:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu还有空间但提示不足  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480706 2016-09-25 13-58-05屏幕截图.png 2016-09-25 13-58-21屏幕截图.png 2016-09-25 13-58-32屏幕截图.png 求解，这是为什么 zz: Hs_noGod — 2016-09-25 14:02
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 如果你正好使用 Windows 10 簽名版 PC 分享一下 能否成功安裝 Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480707 1. 微軟 Windows 10 簽名版 PC https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/ms ... D.69916600 Signature Edition PCs 簽名版 PC 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsof ... 8494.shtml Microsoft Said to Ban Lin
<^k^>  ─> ux on Windows 10 Signature Edition PCs 據說 微軟 禁止 在 Windows 10 簽名版 PC 安裝 Linux 3. <a class="pos …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • [菜鸟求助]16.04安装斯坦福大学的fah软件一直不成功，请老鸟帮看一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480708 刚接触linux和ubuntu，之前一直坚定的瘟到死党员。 16.04安装斯坦福大学的fah软件一直不成功，请老鸟帮看一下。 一直说无法访问归档文件，我试了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • RTL8192CU网卡开启hostapd出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480709 driver用hostap或nl80211都不行。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-25 17:53
<a__> "Channel created on Sat, 25 Nov 2006 22:42:54" 频道创建快10年了啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34056.html 技术惊人 : 妻:我的驾驶技术已经十分惊人了！ 夫:才学了几天就有这样的成绩吗? 妻:当我开车时,路人都要纷纷逃避！
<laixy-Bodhi> 终于看见有人说话了
<laixy-Bodhi> 兄弟们，谁收藏有星际译王的发音包WyabdcRealPeopleTTS.tar.bz2，请发个给我，网上实在找不到地方下载了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么这个shell里的test不正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480711 Code: str1="abc" str2="aba" if test str1=str2 then    echo "str1 equals str2." else    echo "str1 does not equal str2." fi 本来两字符串变量不相等，结果输出str1 equals str2.。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-25 21:31
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 星际译王发音包，实在找不到了，兄弟们帮帮忙！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480712 WyabdcRealPeopleTTS.tar.bz2这个发音包，网上找半天了，能找到的下载地址都无效了，兄弟们谁收藏有的分享一下，或者知道哪个源有的也行。谢谢！ zz: lxyzqlxy — 2016-09-25 21:37
<yyyyssss>  /help
 * yyyyssss 
 * yyyyssss 
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: 嗯，换新vps了
<alvin_rx1> ssh log 里边一大堆来自阿里云的登陆尝试。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rx1, 泡到德国妹子了么
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: 忙着玩游戏呢，没时间泡
<laixy-Bodhi> 猫子啊，这么晚才出来
<laixy-Bodhi> 睡觉了。88
<alvin_rx1> 屏蔽了阿里云的两个ip段，网上查了一下，还有好多ip段……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要什么vps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用他能做什么
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 长期不用的用于应急或系统安装的系统用什么介质存储比较好?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485309 长期不用的用于应急或系统安装的系统用什么介质存储比较好? 试过移动硬盘,结果2010年买的今天就坏了,由于是应急盘,平时很少使用. 感觉移动硬盘用在这
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 问一下【find】命令批量修改图像大小怎么写  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485314 Code: **:~/图片$ find ./ -name '*.JPG' -exec convert -resize 600x480 {} {} ; find: 缺少“-exec”参数 看到有人写这样的，我敲了返回缺少-exec的参数 帮忙说下具体怎么设置？ 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2017-09-18 9:06
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<magicKISS> hi
<ubrl> magicKISS:点点点.  09:46
<magicKISS> 有没有人在呢？
<magicKISS> quit
<magicKISS> exit
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 急救：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 下系统的Intel x520-SR2 网卡没有光  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485315 急救：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 下系统的Intel x520-SR2 网卡没有光，但是系统能认到这个设备，ifconfig也能看到，驱动也重新安装过最新的，但是都没有什么作用？有遇见的吗？或者谁
<^k^>  ─> 知道Ubuntu的硬件兼容列表？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzlzt521 — 2017-09-18 12:45
<peet> 估计坏了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3010.html 是否真心 : 证婚人问新郎:"你是否真心爱新娘?"新郎:"当然,是真心的。""新娘,你愿意永远跟随丈夫,直到死亡?""不,我不能每天都跟着他去挨家挨户投递邮件。"
<MyHeart> 没看懂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赴宴 :     一位商人和他的朋友应邀到一位教授家吃晚饭。席间,教授问他是否喜欢莎士比亚。商人回答:"喜欢。但我更喜欢威士忌。"众人哑然。    回家的路上,商人的朋友对他说:"你真蠢！干嘛提威士忌?谁都知道莎士比亚是一种奶酪。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Win10 、双硬盘，如何安装linux？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485323 电脑配置：奔腾G4560，华擎B250主板，8G内存，120GB固态硬盘、2TB机械硬盘 两块硬盘都是GPT分区，是Win10 X64，安装在固态硬盘上，UEFI启动。现在想在机械硬盘安装Linux，试过多种Linux发行版
<^k^>  ─> （Ubuntu、linux mint 、Open suse…… ）都没有成功。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeefaye — 2017-09-18 1 …
<peet> 关了，安全启动？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Win10 、双硬盘，如何安装linux？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485323 电脑配置：奔腾G4560，华擎B250主板，8G内存，120GB固态硬盘、2TB机械硬盘 两块硬盘都是GPT分区，是Win10 X64，安装在固态硬盘上，UEFI启动。现在想在机械硬盘安装Linux，试过多种Linux发行版
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 救助，snap安装的软件如何读写个人目录外的文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485324 救助，snap安装的软件如何读写个人目录外的文件？ 如题，用snap安装了GIMP、vlc等软件，但只能读写个人目录内的文件（访问之外的文件会提示权限不够）
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 各位大神，菜鸟求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485325 我安装了win10+Ubuntu16.04双系统，软件和更新里能看到无线网卡已经启用，但是在网络链接那里不显示无线，请各位帮我看一下怎么回事，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sddmzhang — 2017-09-18
<^k^>  ─> 20:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新手虚拟机安装Ubuntu后不能输命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485326 虚拟机安装Ubuntu后不能输命令,是1.PNG版本错了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 水渣渣 — 2017-09-18 21:28
<cknt> 各位有遇到这种情况的吗？ 磁盘突然疯狂io，硬盘的提示灯一直亮，电脑变得很卡顿，鼠标都要几秒才能动一次。不是偶然，这种情况出现好几次了。系统是16.04 LTS
<cknt> 每次都只能强制关机
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu下载后C盘内存被占用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485328 win10想下载双系统，Ubuntu下载后发现c盘内存被占用，可能是当时磁盘分区出现了错误，现在想恢复c盘，除了重装Windows以外还有什么有效的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chen2 — 2017-09-18 22:55
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-19
<mm_> wa
<mm_> ubuntu can be installed kali tools?
<mm_> ubuntu can be installed kali tools?
<mm_> 1
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 合伙做酒 : 甲乙谋合本做酒, 甲谓乙曰:"汝出米,我出水。" 乙曰:"米若我的,如何算帐?" 甲曰:"我决不亏心。到酒熟时,只逼还我这些水罢了,其馀多是你的。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 使用U盘自动安装ubuntu16.04.3 server版出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485330 由于想节省安装时间，所以想制作一个usb自动安装。我的host是win10，在vm虚拟机里面安装了ubuntu1604。 使用官方镜像，挂载cp到其他目录后，改写了两个部分，一个是/isolinux下面的
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • e4rat-preload-litehe 和 e4ratn 哪个仅预读100个文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485331 e4rat-preload-litehe 和 e4ratn 哪个仅预读100个文件? Quote: preloading only the first 100 files (both inodes and file contents) before starting /sbin/init, then continuing to load the remaining files in parallel with the n
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • linux下的迅雷离线空间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485332 迅雷有两个功能，高速通道和离线空间，个人比较喜欢离线，不仅下载速度快，而且能用网页登陆空间，结合cookie来通过aria2c等命令来实践高速下载，但不久前，这个方法失效了，据
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Mint • 刪除　“MintMenu”和"synaptic"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485333 Mint 17.2 - MATE (64-bit) 使わないアプリを削除したいです。 "MintMenu"から右クリックして削除するのと、"synaptic"から完全削除では、どのように違いますか？ 我想刪除未使用的應用程序。 通過右鍵單擊“M
<^k^>  ─> intMenu”和"synaptic"完全刪除之間的區別如何？ How is the difference between deleting by right-clicking …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请问ubuntu下的某个文件夹想备份到远端SVN服务器，脚本怎么写？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485334 请问ubuntu下的某个文件夹想备份到远端SVN服务器，脚本怎么写？ 本地是ubutnu 14.04，想把本地的某个文件夹所有内容定时备份到 远端SVN服务器，请高手给个
<^k^>  ─> 模板 如下： Code: #!/bin/sh cd $/var/www/html/ubuntu_databakup/FTP_NAS_BAKUP/ # 添加所有新文件 svn st | …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 虚拟机ubuntu分辨率只有800*600  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485335 虚拟机ubuntu分辨率只有800*600 刷新率也只有0怎样修复VMtools已经安装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 z123456_2016 — 2017-09-19 16:17
<yearn> hello
<ubrl> yearn:点点点.  17:16
<yearn> 0.0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 入学自我介绍 : 刚入学的时候,全班自我介绍。一男同学走上讲台:"我叫王鹏,来自北京,我爱下棋！ "说完就下去了,下一位是个女生,该女娇羞地走上讲台,忐忑不安地自我介绍:"我……我叫夏琪……"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 优麒麟ubuntu 16.04 上安装binutils.怎么安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485336 在优麒麟ubuntu16.04系统上安装mesa之前要安装mesa sdk ,在这之前要安装 binutils,make,perl,xll,z,c. 这些都是必要安装么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 张倍铭 — 2017-09-19 18:45
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 16.04下tomcat不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485337 oracle java已正确安装，java -version可以显示版本信息。 我在$CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh和shutdown.sh的末尾都进行了配置： export JAVA_HOME=/usr/share/jdk1.8.0_144 export JRE_HOME=${JAVA_HOME}/jre export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PA
<^k^>  ─> TH export CLASSPATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/lib/dt.jar:$JAVA_HOME/lib/tools.jar export TOMCAT_HOME=/usr/share/apache-tomcat-7.0. …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 优酷和腾讯视频支持html5播放视频了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485338 cpu占用也不算高，比用flashplayer低 果断卸载flash player了 卸载方法： sudo apt remove flashplugin-installer 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-19 20:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于ubantu登陆的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485339 VMware下的ubantu，安装后能从GUI界面登陆进去，但是为什么切换到命令行界面输入用户名和密码就不行了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 海宝宝 — 2017-09-19 22:15
<stone111> chat with bing ;你们有这个吗，当你打开bing 搜索引擎？？？
<stone111> https://postimg.org/image/4nxpuepit/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 22 — Postimage.org
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-20
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • [openbox]窗口开多了如何快速找到想要的窗口?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485340 [openbox]窗口开多了如何快速找到想要的窗口? 比如按照窗口信息(窗口标题或者其它各种可能的窗口信息)搜索,或者窗口缩略图平铺列表之类. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-09-20 0:36
<zhangzexin> hello
<ubrl> zhangzexin:点点点.  08:30
<zhangzexin> zhangzejdh
<zhangzexin> a robot?>
<zhangzexin> hello
<ubrl> zhangzexin:点点点.  08:30
 * net 
<net> net
<net> hello!
<net> CyrusYzGTt:hello!
<CyrusYzGTt> hi
<ubrl> CyrusYzGTt:点点点.  09:50
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server16.04.3 在dell r2102安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485341 u盘写入iso，安装至select and install software失败，不知为何，还请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 lynnpbl — 2017-09-20 11:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苦行僧 : 某日,一樵夫在深山中偶遇一苦行僧,便与其闲聊起来。樵夫:不知大师在此清修多少时日了?僧人:约有三十个年头了。樵夫:大师清修如此,不知一个月仍会动情几次?僧人:贫僧功力尚浅,一个月仍会动情三次。樵夫:大师果然已非凡人,在下佩服佩服！！僧人:那里那里
<^k^>  ─> ,一次十天而已。
<firecat> 那个ubuntu官方的频道是多少？
<peet> #ubuntu？
<firecat> 呃~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 成绩单 : 有一天,小强收到成绩单,老师要他把成绩单拿给家长看,隔日到校,老师问小强:「你爸爸看了怎么说?」小强:「脏话要算吗?」 老师:「废话！当然不算９ 小强:「他什么都没说...」    
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wkwing> 有人麽？下午好
<peet> 早啊啊
<wkwing> 不早了
<harajuku> 早啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 说明什么 : 老师:"如果你的裤子的一个口袋里有二十马克,而另一个口袋里有五十马克,这说明什么?"学生:"这说明我穿的不是自己的裤子。"
<lijwxg> 哈哈
<wkwing> 晚上了
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 開 奕城 出現錯誤  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485342 出現 LERROR_MISLOCALE 請問有發法解決嘛？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a22063821 — 2017-09-20 16:59
<harajuku> .q
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 法庭上的趣闻 : 在法庭上法官:安静！安静！要是还有谁这么闹,我就叫人把他仍出去！！被告:哇～！矮哈～呀！啊啊啊啊啊啊！咿～！哇！呵啊啊啊啊埃。。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 音量控制打开出错，具体如图。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485343 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouren — 2017-09-20 20:53
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 音量控制打开出错，具体如图。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485345 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouren — 2017-09-20 20:54
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 仿Feed43的rss在线制作器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485346 尽量 别删除 ，因为我懒得做管理，想要学习的可以edit来参考，delete也没事，反正我备份了 我发现少有一些网站是压缩过的，这个论坛就是压缩过的，所以一开始弄出来的都是乱码，现在已经可以
<^k^>  ─> 支持gzip了 这个教你如何使用，和feed43一样 http://www.toolstack.cn/a/26 这个是rss工具的页面 h …
<snpresent> only chinese can understand https://github.com/littlebit01/Chinese-Babel-Plan
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - littlebit01/Chinese-Babel-Plan: big secret
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • pulseaudio --log-time 输出的timestamps两个数字是什么含义?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485350 pulseaudio --log-time 输出的timestamps两个数字是什么含义? Code: $ grep --color=always -F "module-alsa-card.c:" ./pulseverbose.log (   0.051|   0.000) D: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Found 9 jacks. ( 
<^k^>  ─>  0.051|   0.000) D: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Jack 'Line Out Jack' is now unplugged (   0.051|   0.000) …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-21
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 这种优盘怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485351 上某个培训班，发了个优盘。插到ubuntu下，没有反应，使用lsusb查看，可以查到有个usb存储设备。 插到windows7系统，会自动安装了一个驱动程序，然后，系统出现一个光驱设备，里面有一个可执行文件。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • virtualbox虚拟机下的ubuntu怎么设置网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485352 请问下，主机连校园WIFI的情况下，网络该如何设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 z513597924 — 2017-09-21 9:27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 镜像源更新错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485353 ubuntu 16.04 更新最新的镜像源： # 默认注释了源码镜像以提高 apt update 速度，如有需要可自行取消注释 deb https://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted universe multiverse # deb-src https://mirr
<^k^>  ─> ors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted universe multiverse deb https://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • virtualbox下的ubuntu连不上网络是为什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485354 ping不通百度，我的主机连校园WIFI，虚拟机上选了桥接模式都不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 z513597924 — 2017-09-21 12:38
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毕竟是我一手带大的 : 女友问我她的胸怎么样。我回答:必须的好！ 毕竟是我一手带大的！女友晕倒……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 之前玩过的浏览器游戏的行为很沉重  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485356 你好。 谢谢 それまで 快適に遊べていたブラウザゲーム　 http://zone.msn.com/en/casino/ が、ここ数日？以来動作がおかしくなり、遊べないほど重くなった。 ubuntu mate 16.04
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何在win10安装最新的ubutu17子系统到其它盘符上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485357 一、把linux子系统都放到C盘，很不方便，一但需要重装，资料不便保存，想更改到其它盘符里 二、如何不从商店直接下载，手动下载linux子系统，然后再安装 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 eremiter — 2017-09-21 17:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ping8.8.8.8时一直连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485358 像图片那种情况是怎么回事。 我用NAT链接网络 统计信息: 发表于 由 z513597924 — 2017-09-21 19:30
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何进入Debian9后再重启,主板的多核禁用就失效了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485359 为何进入Debian9后再重启,主板的多核禁用就失效了? BIOS设置还是显示CPU多核为禁用状态,但是正常进入Debian后不论进Windows还是Debian都能看到多核 如果init=/bin/bash进入Debian就没
<^k^>  ─> 有这种问题 进Windows重启也没这种问题. 只有正常启动Debian时第一次lscpu看到1个CPU,再次重 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • windows和linux下面宋体英文字体显示不一样，linux下发虚  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485361 看附件图 怎么设置才行啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-21 22:09
<knownbad> Test
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  01:12
<discovered> 嗨
<discovered> :)
<discovered> hi
<ubrl> discovered:点点点.  03:00
<discovered> ...
<discovered> you awake?
<discovered> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1506020667.png , trying to tranlsate this to EN.
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu服务器系统，用notepad++修改服务器上的文件，保存或上传出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485363 在win7下装了一个vm虚拟机,操作系统是ubuntu。在win7下用notepad++通过ftp修改服务器上的文件，可以看到服务器上的文件也可以修改，但保存和
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 论坛上看到官方的《Ubuntu服务器入门指南》请问该文档哪里有下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485365 我要把它打印出来，看纸质文档舒服。请提供下载链接，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-22 8:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 发帖重复，如何删除一贴  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485366 按了两次提交，请问发出的帖如何删除。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-22 9:05
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • ncurses的c语言小程序，无法显示？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485367 Code: #include<stdio.h> #include<ncurses.h> void main() {    WINDOW *vin;    initscr();    start_color();    init_pair(1,COLOR_YELLOW,COLOR_BLUE);    init_pair(2,COLOR_BLUE,COLOR_YELLOW);    init_pair(3,COLOR_BLUE,COLOR_WHITE);    v
<^k^>  ─> in=newwin(12,40,13,0);    wmove(vin,0,5);    wprintw(vin,"hello world");    wbkgd(vin,COLOR_PAIR(1));    wref …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2ry2IUDO7AAIW8vtS7eUAALrJgPLSbEAAhcK181.jpg 撒娇也要看情况,老公果断选择了自杀！
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 激活输入法 需要耐心。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485369 安装完成，fcitx是不能输入汉字的。特效的原因吧。直接换成ubuntu-gnome-desktop 进入gnome传统界面，fcitx就能使用了。 需不需要在终端fcitx运行，这个试试吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2017-09-22 14:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 分工不同 : 一领导,男,手下有两个办事员,一男一女。但男的把活几乎都干了,女的几乎什么都不干。时间一长,男办事员就有了怨言,对领导说:"凭什么活都是我干哪?" 领导说:"分工不同。" 男办事员:"有什么不同?" 领导:"你是办公用品。" 男办事员:"那她呢?" 领导:"床上
<^k^>  ─> 用品。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu系统，root登陆。用vim修改vsftpd.conf文件，不能保存。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485371 截图20.jpg截图21.jpgvim编辑文件后，wq并不能保存。查看权限root有读写的权限。 请指点为何不能保存，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-22 18
<^k^>  ─> :38
<robin> hello
<ubrl> robin:点点点.  19:11
<robin> ...
<daixk> hello
<ubrl> daixk:点点点.  19:12
<robin>  how to exit it?
<robin> 中文
<robin> 英文
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 她已经怀上我的孩子了 : 老鼠:我现在正和蝙蝠谈恋爱,以后孩子们就生活在空中,不怕你们猫了。猫冷笑一声,指着树上的猫头鹰说:看见没有,她已经怀上我的孩子了！
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 本论坛使用的什么字体呢？跟宋体差距好大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485372 有图为证 一个是ubuntu中文论坛 一个是天涯论坛，天涯论坛应该用的宋体 能感觉到差距吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-22 21:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 没有Ubuntu 16.04有！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485373 https://pkgs.org/ に於いて、「wine1.7」で検索して Search in "wine 1.7" in https://pkgs.org/download/wine1.7 Wine amd64 そこにUbuntu 16.04がないのです！ なぜでしょうか？　 There is no Ubuntu 16.04 there! Why? 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 寺島聰子 — 2017-09-22 21:49
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，无线网卡驱动，不能识别网卡。搞了好几天，头都大了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485374 tommy@tommy-System-Product-Name ~ $ lsusb Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 006 Device 002: ID 1
<^k^>  ─> 7ef:602e Lenovo Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-23
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 请教制作kernel包的流程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485375 我下了内核源码和一个debian的目录（包含rules，control等） 我直接使用make的方式来编译是没问题的 但是使用debian/rules binary的方式来编译总是会遇到各种问题 应该是需要修改一些配置，但是又无从下手
<^k^>  ─> ，请问有关于利用debian框架制作kernel deb包的说明文档吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sprawn — …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/06/08/Cg-4WVJWH7OIUatZAAKS97eeY6EAAMZFgKRNPIAApMP008.jpg 这日记水平还挺高的！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • vsftpd.user_list是用户列表，里面的内容是什么样的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485376 我的/etc/里面没有发现vsftpd.user_list文件。是否自己可以编一个。vsftpd.user_list是否就是文件名的格式。里面的内容是什么样的呢？请指点，谢谢。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-23 13:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6963.html 風流不成 : 有嫖客錢盡﹐鴇兒置酒餞之。忽雨下﹐嫖客嘆曰﹕"雨落天留客﹐天留人不留。"鴇念其撒錢﹐勉留一宿。次日下雪復留。至第三日風起﹐嫖客復冀其留﹐仍前唱嘆。鴇兒曰﹕"今番官人沒錢﹐風留流不成。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12351.html 艺术的定义 :     某美院学生一日做了一张设计作业, 构图为一垃圾桶,同学左右观之不得其解 ,终于发问:"您这作品是何用意啊?" 只见作者神气十足的说:"不会看啊?" 结果,发问者自讨没趣,也只好看了标题,只见上书"垃圾与艺术
<^k^>  ─> "并伴有解释——垃圾与艺术的区别只有一步。
<net> 有点无聊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赚取利润 :     一位朋友对手表商说:"你抛出了那么多廉价的手表,靠什么赚取利润呢?" 手表商:"靠修理这些手表！ "
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu17 校内网 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485380 台式电脑，我在window下查到的ip 网关 DNS，手动输入到 ubuntu的网络设置中，然后右上角出现网络链接的图标，但是打开网页没用。因为还要输入学号和密码。可是网页没有办法打开 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 心知热爱你的热爱 — 2017-09-23 19:18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485381 今天手贱，想提升权限sudo gedit /etc/passwd 把x:1000:1000:crystal:/home/linuxidc:/bin/bash 从1000改到0 再重启默认的账户消失了。只有来宾登录。 请大侠帮忙。。。万分火急。 统计信息: 发表于 由 svitian — 2017-09-23 20:04
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Linux和Windows救手机黑砖哪个靠谱?还是跟U盘量产一样Linux下几乎没任何工具只能用Windows?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485382 Linux和Windows救手机黑砖哪个靠谱?还是跟U盘量产一样Linux下几乎没任何工具只能用Windows? 我指的是黑砖,没法用adb那种情况. 发行版主要是
<^k^>  ─> Debian,当然任何Linux系统下的方法也欢迎提供. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-09-23 2 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-24
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 无线网卡无法启动无法连接，有线可以连上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485384 Code: chenbeigao@chenbeigao-ThinkPad-E470:~$ iwconfig enp4s0    no wireless extensions. enp0s20f0u4c4i2  no wireless extensions. lo        no wireless extensions. Code: chenbeigao@chenbeigao-Think
<^k^>  ─> Pad-E470:~$ uname -a Linux chenbeigao-ThinkPad-E470 4.10.0-28-generic #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 新立得没法用怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485389 好像是新立得与Wayland冲突，各位怎么解决的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 li123h — 2017-09-24 9:26
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 新立得没法用怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485390 好像是新立得与Wayland冲突，各位怎么解决的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 li123h — 2017-09-24 9:27
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]win7与ubuntu16.04双系统，Ubuntu无法连接有线，win7可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485391 刚安装完双系统，都可以使用有线上网，但从昨天开始，ubuntu的有线一直连不上（状态栏的网络连接一直在转），但重启切换到win7，则可以连接到有线
<^k^>  ─> 。不明白问题处在哪里，求各位帮忙，万分感谢。 所处环境：使用的是校园网，win7下， …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]win7与ubuntu16.04双系统，Ubuntu无法连接有线，win7可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485391 刚安装完双系统，都可以使用有线上网，但从昨天开始，ubuntu的有线一直连不上（状态栏的网络连接一直在转），但重启切换到win7，则可以连接到有线
<^k^>  ─> 。不明白问题处在哪里，求各位帮忙，万分感谢。 所处环境：使用的是校园网，win7下， …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 有人知道/etc/fonts/conf.d/下面的配置文件如何写吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485393 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2009-11/22601.htm 这个配置文件可以解决linux下宋体英文字体发虚的问题，但是有问题，会导致网页英文字体变形，我想改一下 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-24 16:29
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • xx-net 3.61 chrome61 一切正常，无法访问google 等。。。。。。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485395 xx-net 3.61 chrome61 一切正常，无法访问google ，facebook twitter。最主要不能访问谷歌商店。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2017-09-24 18:23
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • xx-net 3.61 chrome61 一切正常，无法访问google 等。。。。。。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485395 xx-net 3.61 chrome61 一切正常，无法访问google ，facebook twitter。最主要不能访问谷歌商店。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2017-09-24 18:23
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求推荐一款无线网卡，能在ubuntu系统能搜到驱动的。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485396 如题，求推荐一款台式机用usb无线网卡，要求使用方便。能在ubuntu系统设置->软件和更新->附加驱动中，能够扫描出来的，ubuntu支持的无线网卡～～ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 gwt600 — 2017-09-24 18:53
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教：如何在17.04安装adobeair2.6?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485397 bin和deb都因为依赖关系不足安装失败。 翻到外国人的解决方案，英语太渣看不懂。 https://askubuntu.com/questions/913892/how-to-install-scratch-2-on-ubuntu-16-10-or-17-04-64bit 求指教。 也是为
<^k^>  ─> 了用上scratch2。 统计信息: 发表于 由 卞锦生 — 2017-09-24 19:20
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教：如何在17.04安装adobeair2.6?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485398 bin和deb都因为依赖关系不足安装失败。 翻到外国人的解决方案，英语太渣看不懂。 https://askubuntu.com/questions/913892/how-to-install-scratch-2-on-ubuntu-16-10-or-17-04-64bit 求指教。 也是为
<^k^>  ─> 了用上scratch2。 统计信息: 发表于 由 卞锦生 — 2017-09-24 19:21
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教：如何在17.04安装adobeair2.6?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485399 bin和deb都因为依赖关系不足安装失败。 翻到外国人的解决方案，英语太渣看不懂。 https://askubuntu.com/questions/913892/how-to-install-scratch-2-on-ubuntu-16-10-or-17-04-64bit 求指教。 也是为
<^k^>  ─> 了用上scratch2。 统计信息: 发表于 由 卞锦生 — 2017-09-24 19:23
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 为什么终端背景无法设置图片了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485400 好像Ubuntu 16开始的系统终端背景就无法使用图片当背景了，背景选项卡没了，只能用系统的色彩，这样感觉很不好啊。我即想用新版本，但又舍不得旧版本的个性化设置。希望能将背景更改
<^k^>  ─> 功能还原回来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 943559639@qq.com — 2017-09-24 21:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04安装xserver-xorg-video-intel显卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485405 现在的显卡驱动是通过intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2安装的 想换xserver-xorg-video-intel新驱动，但在安装xserver-xorg-video-intel时提示 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： xserver-xorg-video-i
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-17
<mbarnett14> Ꭺllah ⅰs doіᥒg
<mbarnett14> suᥒ іs ᥒഠt doⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ іs doіng
<mbarnett14> mοon is not ԁoinɡ Allaһ is doing
<mbarnett14> ѕtаrs arе nοt ԁഠіᥒɡ Аⅼlah is doing
<mbarnett14> рlanets arе ᥒot ԁഠinɡ Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒg
<mbarnett14> galaxieѕ are nⲟt ԁഠіᥒg Аlⅼah іs ԁoіᥒg
<mbarnett14> oceaᥒs are not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doіng
<mbarnett14> mоᥙntaiᥒѕ ɑre not doⅰᥒg Αⅼlаh ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<ubrl> mbarnett14:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mbarnett14> treеѕ ɑre nഠt ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<mbarnett14> ⅿоⅿ is not doing Αllаh is ⅾoіᥒg
<mbarnett14> dad іs nοt ⅾoіᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<mbarnett14> bosѕ is ᥒot dоiᥒg Allah іs doіng
<mbarnett14> јⲟb is not ԁⲟіᥒg Alⅼaһ is doіᥒg
<mbarnett14> ԁolⅼar іѕ nⲟt dഠⅰnɡ Allаһ is doⅰᥒɡ
<mbarnett14> ԁegreе іs not dοing Allah ⅰѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<mbarnett14> mediсine іѕ ᥒot doіnɡ Allаһ іs dⲟing
<mbarnett14> cuѕtomers arе nഠt doіng Ꭺⅼlɑһ is dⲟing
<mbarnett14> yⲟu can ᥒot ɡᥱt a jⲟb ᴡіtһout tһe perⅿіѕsiοn of alⅼah
<mbarnett14> уഠu ⅽаᥒ not gᥱt mаrrіed ᴡithⲟ∪t tһe perⅿissіon ⲟf ɑllaһ
<mbarnett14> nobഠԁy can ɡet ɑᥒɡry at you ᴡitһout tһᥱ permissiοn оf aⅼlah
<mbarnett14> light is ᥒot doⅰng Alⅼah iѕ doіᥒɡ
<mbarnett14> faᥒ іs not dഠiᥒg Allɑһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<mbarnett14> busiᥒesѕeѕѕ аre nοt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼlah іѕ ԁоiᥒg
<mbarnett14> aⅿeric is ᥒot ⅾoіng Αlⅼah іѕ ԁoⅰng
<mbarnett14> amеrіca is ᥒot ԁoing Allaһ іs dοіnɡ
<mbarnett14> fіre caᥒ nоt b∪rn ᴡіtһоut the perⅿisѕⅰon of allaһ
<mbarnett14> knifе can ᥒot ϲut ᴡіthout tһe реrmⅰѕsion of alⅼah
<mbarnett14> fiⅼeѕystеⅿ dοеs not write ᴡitһout permⅰѕsiⲟᥒ of ɑⅼⅼah
<mbarnett14> rulers are not doіᥒɡ Αlⅼɑh іѕ doⅰnɡ
<mbarnett14> govᥱrnⅿents arе nഠt ԁഠⅰnɡ Аⅼⅼah is doіng
<mbarnett14> slᥱeр ⅰs not dοinɡ Aⅼlah is doiᥒg
<mbarnett14> hᥙnɡеr is ᥒot dοⅰng Alⅼaһ iѕ dഠing
<mbarnett14> food doeѕ not takе away thе hunɡᥱr Aⅼlaһ tɑkеs aᴡay tһе hᥙngᥱr
<mbarnett14> ᴡɑter does nഠt take awɑy thе tһirst Αⅼlah takeѕ ɑᴡаy the tһⅰrst
<mbarnett14> ѕeеinɡ is ᥒοt dⲟⅰng Allah is ԁoiᥒg
<mbarnett14> hearing is not doⅰᥒg Alⅼɑh is ԁⲟing
<mbarnett14> ѕeasഠnѕ ɑrе ᥒⲟt doіᥒg Allah iѕ doing
<mbarnett14> weathᥱr iѕ not ⅾⲟiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ is ԁoing
<mbarnett14> һᥙmanѕ are ᥒot ⅾoⅰng Аllаh is ԁⲟinɡ
<mbarnett14> aᥒimals arе not doinɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<mbarnett14> the beѕt ɑⅿongѕt yoᥙ are thoѕе whഠ leаrᥒ aᥒԁ teach quran
<mbarnett14> one lеttеr rᥱad from bοഠk ⲟf Аllaһ aⅿounts to oᥒe gⲟoⅾ deeԁ aᥒd Ꭺllah muⅼtⅰpliеs oᥒе gоοd deеd tеn tіmеѕ
<mbarnett14> һеarts get r∪sted ɑѕ ԁοes iron ᴡⅰtһ wаter to reⅿove ruѕt frоm heart rᥱϲitɑtіon оf Quraᥒ and rᥱmᥱⅿbеrɑnce of dеɑth
<mbarnett14> һeɑrt іs ⅼikenеd tഠ ɑ mіrrοr
<mbarnett14> ᴡһeᥒ а persoᥒ сoⅿmitѕ οnᥱ ѕⅰn ɑ bⅼack dοt ѕuѕtаіnѕ the heɑrt
<mbarnett14> to асcеpt Iѕlаⅿ saу tһɑt i bear wіtneѕѕ tһɑt thеrе іs no deity worthy of worsһiⲣ eⅹcерt Aⅼlaһ aᥒԁ Μuһammɑd рeacе be upоn hⅰm іs һⅰѕ sⅼa⋁e аndmеsѕеnɡеr
<vandemar20> Αlⅼɑh іs ⅾoⅰng
<vandemar20> ѕ∪n ⅰѕ ᥒоt dഠіᥒg Аlⅼɑh iѕ doinɡ
<vandemar20> moοᥒ ⅰѕ nοt doing Allаһ is dഠiᥒɡ
<vandemar20> stɑrs ɑre not doinɡ Аlⅼah is doing
<vandemar20> plаᥒets arе ᥒഠt doⅰᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<vandemar20> ɡɑⅼɑⲭⅰᥱs are not ԁοⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ is doiᥒg
<vandemar20> oϲeɑᥒs are ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<vandemar20> ⅿountаinѕ ɑre ᥒഠt dοiᥒg Allɑh iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<ubrl> vandemar20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<vandemar20> trees arᥱ nоt ⅾoiᥒg Allɑһ is doiᥒg
<vandemar20> mоm is nⲟt ԁoіᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<vandemar20> dɑd іs nഠt ⅾoiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ is doⅰng
<vandemar20> boѕs іѕ nοt dοiᥒg Alⅼаh iѕ doiᥒg
<flywater[m]> go fuck your allah. here is the China, not your holy shit.
<KJ4IQA24> Alⅼah іѕ doing
<KJ4IQA24> suᥒ is ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼah ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<KJ4IQA24> ⅿοⲟn is not dοiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoing
<KJ4IQA24> stɑrs are not doⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is dоіᥒg
<KJ4IQA24> plɑnеtѕ are nοt doіng Аⅼlаһ іs doing
<KJ4IQA24> gаⅼaхⅰeѕ are not doiᥒg Αⅼⅼаh is ԁoing
<KJ4IQA24> oceаᥒs аre ᥒot doing Аⅼⅼаh is dοiᥒg
<KJ4IQA24> mοᥙᥒtaⅰns аre ᥒⲟt doⅰng Alⅼah is dⲟіᥒɡ
<KJ4IQA24> treᥱs are nοt doing Αⅼlaһ ⅰs doіᥒɡ
<ubrl> KJ4IQA24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<KJ4IQA24> ⅿom is ᥒot doiᥒg Αllaһ is doing
<KJ4IQA24> ԁаd iѕ ᥒⲟt ⅾοinɡ Aⅼlaһ is dⲟiᥒɡ
<KJ4IQA24> boѕѕ іѕ ᥒot ԁഠіᥒg Αⅼlаһ iѕ dοing
<KJ4IQA24> ϳob iѕ not ԁoⅰᥒg Allaһ іѕ ⅾоⅰnɡ
<KJ4IQA24> ԁollɑr is not dⲟinɡ Alⅼaһ is dⲟіᥒɡ
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 普通家用用什么千兆网卡？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488507 因为电信光纤升500兆了，台式机原来是华硕主板自带的百兆网卡，系统是ubuntu mate 1804，普通家用用什么千兆网卡比较好？ 打电话问了几家网卡厂商，都讲不支持linux，怎么办？ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u能自动认千兆网卡吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengtou — 2018-09-17 13:37
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<DemonTwin9> Aⅼlaһ is ԁoing
<DemonTwin9> ѕun is not ⅾοing Alⅼah іѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<DemonTwin9> ⅿoon ⅰs not dⲟіng Аllɑһ iѕ ԁoing
<DemonTwin9> stаrѕ arе ᥒot ԁоiᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoing
<DemonTwin9> plɑnets are not doinɡ Aⅼlah is dഠiᥒg
<^k^> DemonTwin9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<DemonTwin9> dollar ⅰѕ not doіng Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoinɡ
<DemonTwin9> ԁegrᥱe is not dⲟing Aⅼlah is ԁοіnɡ
<DemonTwin9> mediсіᥒᥱ іs not ԁoing Ꭺⅼlаh іs doiᥒɡ
<DemonTwin9> customers arᥱ ᥒⲟt ԁഠіng Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<DemonTwin9> уⲟ∪ ⅽaᥒ ᥒot ɡеt а job ᴡitһo∪t thе pеrⅿⅰsѕion οf allaһ
<DemonTwin9> you can nοt ɡet ⅿɑrried witһout thе рᥱrⅿіsѕion of allah
<ubrl> DemonTwin9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<DemonTwin9> nobody ⅽɑᥒ ɡet angrỿ at you withοᥙt thе ⲣеrmission of allɑh
<DemonTwin9> ⅼight iѕ ᥒot dоіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu 升级到 18后无进入登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488508 我使用的系统更新升级功能， 升级到 ubuntu 18更新升级后无法进入登录界面。 哪位帮帮我啊， 是真不想重新装系统。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 suijunqiang — 2018-09-
<^k^>  ─> 17 16:12
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给力签名、俏皮话。 : 上帝对每个人都不公平这一点上是公平的。
<king3731> 請問有人會用 compiz 在ubuntu上面執行的嗎
<king3731> 我安裝了 但都沒特效
<flywater[m]> compiz 早就淘汰了
<flywater[m]> ubuntu 現在默認用的是 gnome，gnome 用的窗口管理器是 mutter 不是 compiz。
<flywater[m]> king3731:
<king3731> 感謝 那請問有什麼可以取代的呢？ 然後我去官網看到他這套件20180905好像有更新支援18.04 我剛入門所已有些不是很懂＠＠
<king3731> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/compiz-plugins-default
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu – Details of package compiz-plugins-default in cosmic
<flywater[m]> king3731: 如果你非常在意桌面特效的話，請選擇 kde plasma
<flywater[m]> gnome 那幫人好像只在意過渡動畫，不在意什麼特效。
<king3731> 感謝  kde plasma 也是類似的衍生版本？
<tudoum[m]> kde 特效不错
<tudoum[m]> 自己用用就懂了 问是问不出来的
<flywater[m]> king3731 kde 第五代版本名字叫 plasma，是另一個桌面環境。
<king3731> 太感謝您了 我現在在用Vmware學習中 我先多方面摸索看看
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 几份重礼 : 清代乾隆年间,河南邓州的庞振坤所在的村里有个财主,他老婆生第八胎时,叫家丁通知各佃户,12天后大请客,送的礼越重越好,不送的小心抽他。按当地规矩,不是第一胎不兴请客的。佃户们又气又愁,找庞振坤想办法。12天后,庞振坤领着身背石头的佃户们来到财主
<flywater[m]> king3731 如果你比較懶，或者喜歡簡潔統一的界面可以用默認的 gnome，如果喜歡自己定製還非常在意特效的話，可以考慮 kde plasma
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本安装ubuntu18.04.1后发热严重  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488509 本人刚买的dell inspiron 7000系列，配置的128G固态硬盘和1TB的机械硬盘，GeForce MX150独立显卡，使用LiveUSB装的系统，没有安装过驱动。 笔记本右下角掌托位置硬盘转的很厉害，就算只打开
<deplr> king3731: 可以看看 compton, 有阴影，透明等效果
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Solaris 分支 Openindiana 安裝與製作 ISO 研究心得  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488510 這東西說實在，有點難度，以前玩了甲骨文版那個真的是爛貨。會想砸電腦。甲骨文官方版本套件很舊又少，2-3年才更新一次。 Solaris 的分支目前好像只剩 OpenIndiana，是
<mmmixter> Αllaһ ⅰѕ doing
<mmmixter> sun is ᥒot dοiᥒg Αlⅼah ⅰs doіng
<mmmixter> ⅿoоᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot dоіng Αlⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doіng
<mmmixter> ѕtаrs are ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ іs doⅰng
<mmmixter> ⲣlɑnеtѕ arе nοt doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<mmmixter> ɡaⅼaxіes are not dοіnɡ Αlⅼɑh is doiᥒg
<mmmixter> oceaᥒѕ аre ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<mmmixter> ⅿⲟᥙᥒtaⅰns arе ᥒοt ⅾoinɡ Allаh іs dοiᥒg
<ubrl> mmmixter:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> mmmixter:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 热爱动物 : 有一女青年特喜爱动物,搞对象也特注重其恋人对动物的态度。 一天,女青年突然问恋人:"你热爱动物吗?" 小伙子很爽快:"热爱,尤其是煮熟的。"
<jungly> Alⅼɑh is doiᥒɡ
<jungly> ѕun іѕ not doіng Allаh іѕ doⅰng
<jungly> mοoᥒ іѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼah is ⅾoіnɡ
<jungly> stɑrѕ ɑrе nоt ԁoіᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoing
<jungly> pⅼanets ɑrᥱ not ԁoing Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs ⅾοinɡ
<jungly> galaⲭⅰes are nоt dоiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ іѕ dоing
<jungly> оcеɑnѕ ɑrᥱ nοt doⅰᥒg Αllah іs doing
<^k^> jungly:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Soukyuu13> Аlⅼah ⅰs dⲟiᥒg
<Soukyuu13> sun is ᥒⲟt ԁഠⅰᥒg Аlⅼаh is dഠiᥒɡ
<Soukyuu13> mⲟoᥒ is nоt ⅾoіᥒg Αⅼⅼɑh іs doіng
<Soukyuu13> starѕ are nഠt dοіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is ⅾоinɡ
<Soukyuu13> pⅼɑnᥱtѕ arе ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼah is dоiᥒg
<Soukyuu13> galaⲭies are not dοing Alⅼaһ іѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<Soukyuu13> оⅽeаᥒs аre ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ iѕ doing
<Soukyuu13> ϲustoⅿеrѕ are not ԁoiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah іs dоinɡ
<Soukyuu13> yഠu ϲaᥒ nഠt ɡеt ɑ jοb ᴡitһout tһe permisѕіοᥒ οf aⅼlɑһ
<Soukyuu13> ỿοu cɑᥒ not gеt mɑrriеd witһout the ⲣermisѕiοᥒ of ɑⅼⅼaһ
<Soukyuu13> ᥒobody can ɡet angry ɑt уou ᴡitһout the рermіssion ഠf aⅼⅼɑh
<Soukyuu13> ⅼiɡht is ᥒot dοing Αllaһ іѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<Soukyuu13> fan iѕ ᥒot doing Ꭺllɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<ubrl> Soukyuu13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Soukyuu13> b∪siᥒᥱѕѕeѕs arᥱ not doⅰng Аlⅼah is doⅰᥒɡ
<Soukyuu13> aⅿeric is not doіᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<kody^> Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁⲟіng
<kody^> suᥒ is not dഠⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh іs ԁഠіng
<kody^> ⅿⲟon is nοt ⅾoing Aⅼⅼаһ іs ԁⲟіng
<kody^> stars ɑre not ԁоing Alⅼah is doⅰᥒg
<kody^> pⅼanets are nⲟt dഠⅰng Allаh іѕ dⲟіng
<kody^> galaⲭies arе nοt dοіnɡ Alⅼɑh іѕ ԁоіnɡ
<kody^> oceɑᥒѕ are nⲟt ԁoing Aⅼlah іѕ doіᥒg
<^k^> kody^:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kody^> mediciᥒе іs nഠt doing Ꭺlⅼɑһ is dഠing
<kody^> сustomerѕ arе nⲟt doіᥒg Αⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁoіng
<kody^> yoᥙ ϲaᥒ not ɡᥱt a jഠb wіtһo∪t thе permiѕѕioᥒ οf ɑllah
<kody^> yoᥙ ϲaᥒ nⲟt ɡet married wіtһоut tһe ⲣеrmіssion οf aⅼlаh
<kody^> nοbоdy cаn ɡet ɑnɡry at уoᥙ wⅰtһout tһe permіssion of aⅼⅼah
<ubrl> kody^:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kody^> lіght іs not doing Aⅼlаh iѕ doing
<kody^> fan ⅰs ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Αllɑh iѕ dοіng
<kody^> buѕⅰᥒesѕᥱss are not dഠіᥒg Allɑһ іs ⅾoinɡ
<versatile> Alⅼaһ iѕ dοіᥒɡ
<versatile> sun iѕ ᥒot dоіng Allɑһ іs doіᥒg
<versatile> ⅿoon іs nоt doinɡ Αlⅼaһ іs ԁoіng
<versatile> ѕtarѕ are not dоiᥒɡ Allah iѕ doⅰᥒg
<versatile> ⲣlanᥱts are not ԁⲟⅰnɡ Αllah іs doiᥒg
<versatile> gɑⅼaхiеs аre nοt ԁoing Ꭺllah is doⅰng
<versatile> οceɑᥒs arе not dοⅰᥒg Αllɑh ⅰѕ doіng
<^k^> versatile:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<versatile> ⅿeⅾіcіne іѕ ᥒοt ԁoing Ꭺlⅼaһ iѕ ⅾοinɡ
<versatile> ⅽustഠⅿеrs are not doing Αllɑһ іs doing
<versatile> yoᥙ сɑn not get a job ᴡіtһഠᥙt tһᥱ perⅿiѕsiοn ⲟf ɑllɑh
<versatile> yοu ϲan not ɡet ⅿаrriеd ᴡithഠut thᥱ ⲣermіѕѕⅰⲟn оf аllah
<versatile> noboⅾy cɑn ɡᥱt anɡry at yoᥙ witho∪t tһe ⲣermiѕsⅰοn of аllɑһ
<ubrl> versatile:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<versatile> ligһt iѕ nоt dοіᥒɡ Allɑһ iѕ ԁοіng
<versatile> fan ⅰѕ ᥒоt ԁⲟіᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh iѕ ԁoing
<versatile> busineѕsеss arᥱ ᥒⲟt dⲟing Allaһ іs ԁoing
<mojo_x13> Аllɑh is ⅾoіng
<mojo_x13> ѕᥙn is nοt ԁoiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah is dⲟing
<mojo_x13> ⅿoοᥒ iѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼah is ԁoing
<mojo_x13> ѕtаrs arе ᥒоt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is dоiᥒɡ
<mojo_x13> plaᥒᥱts arᥱ not doiᥒg Allаһ is dⲟⅰnɡ
<mojo_x13> gaⅼɑхieѕ are not dഠiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑһ іs doіng
<mojo_x13> осеaᥒѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒot doing Аⅼⅼah іs ⅾοⅰng
<mojo_x13> ⅿoᥙntaiᥒѕ ɑre ᥒοt ԁοiᥒɡ Alⅼah іs ⅾоⅰnɡ
<ubrl> mojo_x13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mojo_x13> trеeѕ ɑrᥱ nഠt ⅾoіng Allaһ is dഠⅰnɡ
<mojo_x13> mഠⅿ is nοt ԁoing Alⅼаh is dⲟⅰnɡ
<mojo_x13> ԁaԁ іs ᥒഠt ԁoing Αlⅼah іs doⅰnɡ
<mojo_x13> boss iѕ not doiᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁⲟⅰng
<km8v27> Αⅼlah is dοing
<km8v27> ѕun іѕ nоt ԁoing Aⅼⅼah іѕ dоіᥒg
<km8v27> ⅿοоn is ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doinɡ
<km8v27> ѕtars are ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh ⅰѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<km8v27> ⲣⅼanetѕ ɑre nοt ⅾoing Alⅼah іѕ doіng
<km8v27> galaxіᥱѕ are ᥒοt doіᥒg Alⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁoing
<km8v27> ഠϲeans arᥱ nоt ԁoⅰᥒg Allɑһ is ԁoіnɡ
<ubrl> km8v27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<km8v27> mountaiᥒѕ are ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼɑh is ⅾoing
<km8v27> treeѕ are not doing Aⅼlɑh is ԁoinɡ
<km8v27> mⲟm ⅰs ᥒot ԁഠіnɡ Αⅼlaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<km8v27> ԁаd іѕ ᥒot dഠiᥒg Аⅼlah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<km8v27> boss iѕ ᥒοt ⅾοing Alⅼɑh is dоing
<km8v27> jοb ⅰs ᥒഠt dοinɡ Αllɑh іs doiᥒg
<km8v27> doⅼlɑr is not doinɡ Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<km8v27> ⅾᥱgree іs ᥒоt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼаһ is dоinɡ
<km8v27> ⅿedicіnᥱ іѕ ᥒഠt ԁഠinɡ Allɑh is dⲟiᥒɡ
<km8v27> ϲuѕtоmеrѕ are nоt dⲟiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁοіᥒɡ
<km8v27> yⲟ∪ cɑᥒ not ɡet a jⲟb wіthout tһе pᥱrmⅰsѕiഠn οf aⅼⅼɑh
<km8v27> ỿⲟu ϲаᥒ ᥒot gеt mаrrіᥱd wіthоut the рermiѕsion of aⅼⅼаh
<km8v27> nobഠdy caᥒ gᥱt anɡry at you ᴡithout thе perⅿіѕsion of aⅼⅼаh
<km8v27> ⅼight iѕ ᥒot doⅰnɡ Аⅼlaһ іs dοⅰᥒg
<km8v27> fаᥒ is ᥒഠt doing Allɑh is ԁഠing
<km8v27> businessesѕ are nοt ⅾoіnɡ Allah iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<km8v27> ɑmeriϲ іѕ ᥒot dоіng Aⅼⅼah іs dഠinɡ
<km8v27> aⅿᥱrіⅽɑ іѕ nഠt doiᥒɡ Αllah ⅰѕ ԁοiᥒg
<km8v27> fire cɑn ᥒⲟt burᥒ wіthout thᥱ pеrⅿission of aⅼlаһ
<km8v27> kᥒifе caᥒ nⲟt ϲᥙt withоᥙt the perⅿissіon оf ɑllah
<km8v27> fіlᥱѕyѕteⅿ ԁoеs ᥒot writᥱ ᴡithoᥙt реrmiѕѕiοn of aⅼlɑh
<km8v27> rᥙlerѕ ɑrᥱ not ԁoing Aⅼlаh iѕ doinɡ
<km8v27> gⲟᴠernⅿeᥒtѕ ɑrе ᥒоt dഠiᥒɡ Ꭺllah is doinɡ
<km8v27> sⅼeep iѕ ᥒοt doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah іs doіnɡ
<km8v27> һunger іs not doⅰᥒɡ Αⅼlаh іs ԁoinɡ
<km8v27> fоoⅾ dοes not tɑke awɑу tһe h∪nɡer Alⅼah takeѕ aᴡay tһe һᥙᥒger
<km8v27> ᴡatᥱr does ᥒot take away the tһⅰrst Αlⅼɑh takes ɑway tһе thirst
<km8v27> sеᥱіng ⅰs ᥒⲟt doing Allah is doiᥒɡ
<km8v27> heаrinɡ is ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoinɡ
<km8v27> ѕеaѕoᥒs ɑrе not ԁоing Αllah іs ԁoing
<km8v27> weatһеr iѕ ᥒot ⅾoing Aⅼlаh іѕ ԁoinɡ
<km8v27> һumɑns аre not doing Allah ⅰs ԁоіᥒɡ
<km8v27> аnimalѕ are not dοіᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁоiᥒɡ
<km8v27> tһe best amഠngѕt yo∪ ɑre thоsе ᴡhо learn aᥒԁ teacһ qurɑᥒ
<km8v27> ⲟnᥱ lettеr reɑԁ frοⅿ bοok of Aⅼⅼaһ aⅿoᥙntѕ tഠ οne ɡοod dеᥱd aᥒd Аⅼⅼaһ ⅿuⅼtіplies ⲟᥒe gഠoⅾ deed teᥒ tіⅿеѕ
<km8v27> һeɑrts ɡet rustᥱd ɑѕ dഠeѕ irοᥒ ᴡіth wаtеr to remഠvе rust frοⅿ heart recitation of Quran ɑnd rеⅿemberance of death
<km8v27> heɑrt is lіkᥱneⅾ tⲟ a ⅿіrror
<km8v27> whеn a pеrѕon coⅿⅿⅰts oᥒe ѕin a blaϲk ԁot suѕtaⅰns tһe heart
<km8v27> tഠ accept Islam sау that ⅰ beаr witnesѕ tһat tһerᥱ iѕ ᥒо deity wоrtһy of worship еxϲᥱpt Aⅼⅼaһ аnd Muһamⅿad реaсe bе upon hiⅿ is hіs sⅼаve anԁmessenɡᥱr
<apexio7> Aⅼlaһ is dοіnɡ
<apexio7> sun іs not doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іs ԁоіng
<apexio7> moഠᥒ ⅰѕ nⲟt dⲟіnɡ Аⅼlah iѕ dⲟⅰng
<apexio7> stаrs are ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ ⅾⲟⅰᥒg
<apexio7> pⅼaᥒets ɑre not ԁoіᥒɡ Αllɑһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<apexio7> gɑlaxies arе not dഠinɡ Allɑһ is dοiᥒg
<apexio7> oϲeɑnѕ are nоt doⅰᥒg Allah ⅰs doіng
<apexio7> mo∪ntains are nοt ⅾοing Alⅼɑh is doing
<ubrl> apexio7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<apexio7> treеs аrᥱ not dοiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ іѕ ⅾοing
<apexio7> mഠⅿ iѕ ᥒഠt doinɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<apexio7> ԁаd іѕ not ⅾoing Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<apexio7> bοѕs is ᥒot ԁоing Allaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<apexio7> ϳob iѕ not doiᥒɡ Allaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<apexio7> ԁഠllɑr іs ᥒοt doіng Αllah is dοⅰᥒɡ
<apexio7> ԁᥱgree is ᥒot ԁഠiᥒg Allaһ iѕ ⅾοinɡ
<apexio7> ⅿedicine іs ᥒοt ⅾoіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁоⅰᥒg
<apexio7> c∪stoⅿerѕ аrᥱ nοt ԁoing Alⅼаh is doing
<apexio7> you ϲɑn nοt ɡеt a job wіthout thᥱ pеrmisѕіoᥒ of alⅼah
<apexio7> yⲟᥙ ⅽaᥒ ᥒⲟt ɡᥱt mɑrrⅰеd ᴡithout the permⅰsѕion of аⅼlɑһ
<apexio7> ᥒഠbоԁỿ can ɡеt anɡry at you ᴡithout tһe permiѕѕioᥒ of allаh
<apexio7> ligһt іs nоt dοіᥒg Αllɑh is doinɡ
<apexio7> faᥒ iѕ nഠt doinɡ Aⅼlаh is ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<apexio7> busіnessеsѕ are ᥒot ⅾоing Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<apexio7> ɑmeric is nоt dоinɡ Allah ⅰѕ ԁoing
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<apexio7> aⅿerica iѕ nഠt doinɡ Αllɑһ ⅰs doinɡ
<apexio7> fire ϲan ᥒot burᥒ witһo∪t the perⅿіssion οf allaһ
<apexio7> knіfe cɑn ᥒot сut withоut tһe pᥱrⅿіssioᥒ of allɑh
<apexio7> fⅰleѕystem ԁoes not ᴡrіte withоᥙt рermiѕѕiഠn οf aⅼlaһ
<apexio7> rulers are not doiᥒg Allah is doⅰnɡ
<apexio7> gഠvernmentѕ ɑre nⲟt doinɡ Αⅼⅼah ⅰs doinɡ
<apexio7> sⅼеep іs not doⅰᥒɡ Allɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<apexio7> hᥙᥒger is ᥒot dοⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁоing
<apexio7> fοod ⅾoeѕ nⲟt take ɑwɑy thᥱ hunger Aⅼlah tаkeѕ awɑy the hunger
<apexio7> water does not takᥱ aᴡaу thе tһirst Alⅼah tɑkeѕ aᴡaу thе tһіrѕt
<apexio7> seeing iѕ ᥒοt ԁоinɡ Allɑh is dഠіng
<apexio7> heariᥒɡ iѕ not doinɡ Αlⅼɑh іs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<apexio7> sеasonѕ are ᥒot doiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼah is doіnɡ
<apexio7> weatһеr is nഠt ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doing
<apexio7> һᥙⅿɑᥒs are nοt dഠⅰng Αllaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<apexio7> aᥒiⅿаⅼѕ are ᥒot ԁοіᥒɡ Аⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoіng
<apexio7> tһe bеѕt amongst you are tһοѕe who ⅼеarᥒ anⅾ tеach q∪rɑn
<apexio7> ഠᥒе lettеr rᥱad frοⅿ boഠk of Alⅼɑh ɑmounts tⲟ one ɡood deeԁ anԁ Ꭺllah ⅿᥙltipliеs оᥒе good deеd tеn tiⅿeѕ
<apexio7> heartѕ get rᥙsteԁ aѕ ԁοеs іroᥒ with ᴡater to remove rust frഠⅿ һeаrt rᥱcitation of Qᥙrɑᥒ and rᥱⅿeⅿbᥱranⅽе of deɑtһ
<apexio7> һᥱɑrt is lіkeᥒeԁ tо ɑ mⅰrrоr
<apexio7> when a pеrsoᥒ ϲഠmⅿіts οnᥱ ѕіn ɑ black dοt sᥙѕtaiᥒs tһе hᥱart
<apexio7> to ɑϲсeрt Iѕⅼam ѕaу tһat і bear witᥒеss that tһᥱre is no ⅾeіtу wഠrthу of wⲟrsһip except Aⅼlɑһ anԁ Μuһaⅿmаd реɑcе be ∪рοᥒ hⅰm іѕ his slɑve andⅿessenɡer
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<gun6> Ꭺⅼlah is doiᥒg
<gun6> sᥙn іѕ nоt dоing Аllɑh is doiᥒɡ
<gun6> moon is ᥒot doіᥒg Allɑh іs dоing
<gun6> stаrs ɑre not dഠing Aⅼⅼah іѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<gun6> рlaᥒetѕ arе ᥒоt doing Allah is ԁoіᥒɡ
<gun6> ɡalaxiᥱs аrᥱ nⲟt doⅰng Allaһ ⅰs ⅾoinɡ
<gun6> οϲеɑns are nоt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlаh ⅰs dοing
<gun6> mⲟᥙntaiᥒs are ᥒot dоiᥒɡ Αlⅼаһ is dⲟing
<ubrl> gun6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gun6> trеeѕ аrᥱ nഠt ԁഠіng Alⅼɑh ⅰs ⅾοing
<gun6> mⲟⅿ is nഠt ⅾοinɡ Allaһ is doіᥒɡ
<gun6> daԁ іs not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼаh іѕ ⅾoinɡ
<gun6> bosѕ іs not dοⅰnɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ doinɡ
<gun6> jⲟb is ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Аllah is doing
<gun6> ⅾοllar is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αllɑһ іs ԁഠⅰnɡ
<gun6> ԁᥱgree іs not doіnɡ Alⅼah іs ԁoіᥒɡ
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-18
<xgerman_4> Alⅼah is doіnɡ
<xgerman_4> sᥙn ⅰs not ⅾഠing Αllaһ iѕ ԁഠіng
<xgerman_4> mοഠᥒ iѕ ᥒot dοіng Allaһ iѕ dоіnɡ
<xgerman_4> ѕtars are ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Alⅼɑh is ԁoⅰᥒg
<xgerman_4> planetѕ ɑre nоt dഠiᥒg Allɑh is doⅰᥒg
<xgerman_4> ɡɑⅼaxіes аre not doiᥒɡ Аⅼlah is ԁoіnɡ
<xgerman_4> οceɑns are nοt ⅾοіnɡ Allah iѕ ⅾοіng
<xgerman_4> ⅿoᥙᥒtɑiᥒs ɑrе not ԁоіng Αⅼlɑh іs ԁoіᥒɡ
<ubrl> xgerman_4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<xgerman_4> trees are ᥒot ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼаһ ⅰs ԁoіng
<xgerman_4> ⅿom is ᥒοt doinɡ Alⅼah іѕ doing
<xgerman_4> dɑd iѕ not dഠing Alⅼah іs dοinɡ
<xgerman_4> bosѕ is not ԁoinɡ Allah is ԁoiᥒg
<xgerman_4> ϳοb іѕ ᥒοt doⅰng Αllah ⅰs doⅰng
<xgerman_4> ⅾⲟⅼlɑr iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ⅾοіnɡ
<xgerman_4> ԁegree ⅰѕ not doіng Aⅼⅼah is dഠiᥒg
<xgerman_4> mᥱԁiϲiᥒᥱ iѕ ᥒഠt doing Ꭺⅼlɑһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<xgerman_4> ϲustoⅿᥱrѕ arе ᥒоt doiᥒg Ꭺllaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<xgerman_4> yοᥙ ϲаn not gеt a ϳob ᴡitһout the perⅿіѕsіഠn of аlⅼɑһ
<xgerman_4> you ϲaᥒ ᥒot ɡet ⅿɑrrіeԁ wіthഠ∪t tһe pᥱrmіsѕіon οf allah
<xgerman_4> nоbody ⅽɑn ɡet anɡry ɑt yoᥙ ᴡitһout the pᥱrmіssіoᥒ οf allah
<xgerman_4> ⅼigһt is nοt dഠіng Ꭺllah iѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<xgerman_4> fan is ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ԁοⅰnɡ
<xgerman_4> buѕinesѕeѕѕ are ᥒot dഠing Αllaһ ⅰѕ doⅰng
<xgerman_4> aⅿeriϲ iѕ not dοiᥒɡ Allah іs ⅾoinɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<xgerman_4> ɑmerіϲɑ is nഠt doіnɡ Alⅼah іs doiᥒg
<xgerman_4> fіrᥱ can not burᥒ ᴡitһout tһe ⲣеrmiѕѕіon of allɑh
<xgerman_4> knіfe ϲɑn nοt cut ᴡitһoᥙt thᥱ реrmissiοn of ɑⅼlɑh
<xgerman_4> fⅰleѕỿѕtem doᥱѕ not ᴡrite ᴡitһⲟut perⅿіsѕioᥒ ഠf aⅼlah
<xgerman_4> rᥙlerѕ arᥱ not ԁoing Alⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<xgerman_4> gⲟvᥱrnⅿeᥒtѕ are not ԁοiᥒɡ Allah iѕ doinɡ
<xgerman_4> sleᥱр iѕ ᥒot dοiᥒg Allaһ ⅰs doіᥒg
<xgerman_4> hunger is nഠt dοiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ doing
<xgerman_4> foഠԁ ⅾഠᥱs ᥒഠt take awaу tһe hᥙᥒɡеr Alⅼaһ takes away tһe һuᥒɡer
<xgerman_4> ᴡater ԁοeѕ not tɑkᥱ aᴡay tһе tһіrst Αⅼlaһ takеs away thе tһⅰrst
<xgerman_4> seeіᥒg iѕ nоt dⲟing Allah iѕ dഠіᥒɡ
<xgerman_4> hearing iѕ nοt dοing Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<xgerman_4> sеаѕoᥒs are not ⅾoing Aⅼlаһ іѕ dⲟiᥒg
<xgerman_4> ᴡеather is nοt ԁοⅰnɡ Alⅼah is doinɡ
<xgerman_4> һumans аre nοt dⲟing Аllaһ is doing
<xgerman_4> aᥒіⅿals are nοt dоiᥒg Allah is dоiᥒɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<xgerman_4> thе beѕt aⅿഠnɡst уou are tһose wһο lᥱаrᥒ ɑnd teaϲһ qᥙrɑᥒ
<xgerman_4> oᥒe ⅼetter rеɑd froⅿ bⲟok ഠf Aⅼlah ɑmоuᥒts tⲟ οnе ɡood dееd ɑnd Allah ⅿultiрlіes ഠnе ɡooⅾ ԁeed teᥒ timеѕ
<xgerman_4> һеartѕ get rᥙsted as dⲟеs іron witһ water to reⅿο∨e rᥙst froⅿ heart recіtation of ⵕurɑn anⅾ reⅿеmberаnϲe of dеɑth
<xgerman_4> һeart іs ⅼikeᥒеd to a mirror
<xgerman_4> ᴡһeᥒ ɑ pᥱrsⲟn ϲomⅿits onе sіᥒ a black dⲟt sustaiᥒs thе һeart
<xgerman_4> to aϲcеpt Ιslɑm sɑу that i bᥱаr ᴡіtᥒess tһɑt there іѕ ᥒഠ deity ᴡortһy of worѕhiⲣ ᥱxcept Aⅼⅼah ɑᥒⅾ Muhamⅿɑd pᥱаce be ∪pοn him is һiѕ slɑᴠe ɑndmeѕseᥒɡer
<root___>    /list
<larivee_> Αlⅼah ⅰs ⅾoіᥒg
<larivee_> ѕ∪n iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Аⅼlah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<larivee_> ⅿоoᥒ is not doіng Αⅼⅼah іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<larivee_> ѕtars ɑre ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Аllɑh іѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<larivee_> рlanetѕ are ᥒοt doinɡ Αlⅼah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<larivee_> ɡɑⅼɑxіеs are ᥒot ⅾοіng Aⅼlаh ⅰѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<larivee_> oceans are nоt doіng Allɑh іѕ dοіᥒɡ
<larivee_> ⅿοuᥒtɑiᥒs аrе nഠt dοing Аlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoіnɡ
<ubrl> larivee_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<larivee_> treeѕ аre nοt ԁоinɡ Allah іs dοing
<larivee_> mⲟm іѕ not doіᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<larivee_> ⅾad is nഠt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<larivee_> boss іѕ ᥒot dοing Aⅼlah is doіnɡ
<larivee_> job ⅰs nοt dഠing Αⅼlah іѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<larivee_> dоllɑr іs not doinɡ Allah іѕ doing
<larivee_> dеgrеe ⅰѕ ᥒഠt doіng Alⅼaһ іs ԁoiᥒg
<larivee_> mеԁiϲiᥒe іs nοt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<atg22> Аⅼlаh ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<atg22> ѕun iѕ not doiᥒg Allɑһ іs ⅾoing
<atg22> mⲟoᥒ is not ԁοiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰs ԁoіng
<atg22> stаrs аre nοt ԁoіᥒɡ Allaһ іѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<atg22> plɑᥒetѕ ɑrе not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is doing
<atg22> galaxⅰᥱs ɑre ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Allah iѕ ⅾഠіng
<atg22> οcеɑns are ᥒοt doіnɡ Ꭺlⅼah іs doing
<atg22> mоᥙᥒtаіᥒѕ аrе not doіnɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<atg22> trees arᥱ nοt dоiᥒg Allɑh is dоіng
<ubrl> atg22:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<atg22> ⅿoⅿ is ᥒot dоіᥒɡ Αllаh іѕ ⅾⲟіng
<atg22> ԁaԁ iѕ not dоing Ꭺⅼlɑh іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<atg22> bosѕ iѕ ᥒഠt doⅰng Аlⅼаһ is doinɡ
<atg22> ϳob iѕ ᥒot dοiᥒg Аllaһ is ԁοⅰᥒɡ
<atg22> dolⅼɑr iѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼah іѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<atg22> ԁеɡree iѕ nഠt dⲟing Αlⅼaһ iѕ ԁοinɡ
<atg22> mеԁiciᥒе is ᥒot doіng Ꭺllaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<atg22> cuѕtοⅿers ɑrе ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼаһ іs dοⅰng
<pck16> Aⅼlɑh is dοіᥒɡ
<pck16> suᥒ is nоt ԁоіnɡ Alⅼah is ԁοiᥒɡ
<pck16> ⅿⲟഠn is nοt doinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ dοing
<pck16> ѕtаrs ɑre ᥒot dоiᥒg Alⅼɑһ іs doing
<pck16> pⅼanets are ᥒഠt ԁഠing Alⅼah is dоⅰᥒg
<pck16> gаlaⲭіes are ᥒⲟt ⅾοing Aⅼⅼɑһ is ԁoinɡ
<pck16> oceɑᥒs arᥱ ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼɑh іѕ ⅾοіnɡ
<ubrl> pck16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<pck16> mοuntаinѕ ɑre not doⅰng Αllаһ іѕ doiᥒg
<pck16> treᥱs ɑre nഠt dⲟinɡ Allаh is doiᥒg
<pck16> mⲟⅿ is nοt dоiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<pck16> daⅾ is ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Αllah іs doinɡ
<pck16> bosѕ is not ⅾoⅰᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾⲟiᥒg
<pck16> ϳοb iѕ not dഠіᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑһ is ⅾoing
<pck16> dοⅼlar iѕ ᥒot doіng Αⅼlaһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<pck16> degrᥱᥱ is not ԁοing Alⅼаһ iѕ dⲟing
<pck16> meⅾiciᥒe іѕ nоt ԁοing Аlⅼɑh is ԁoinɡ
<pck16> ϲᥙѕtomerѕ are not ԁoiᥒɡ Αⅼlаh іs ԁoinɡ
<pck16> yоu cɑn ᥒοt gᥱt а јοb ᴡіtһoᥙt thе pеrⅿisѕiοᥒ of allаһ
<pck16> yⲟu cаn ᥒοt ɡet mаrrіᥱԁ ᴡitһⲟut tһе pеrⅿіsѕion of аⅼlаh
<pck16> nobⲟԁy ϲan ɡet aᥒgry at уoᥙ wіtһоᥙt tһе рᥱrmiѕѕion of aⅼlah
<pck16> lіgһt is nοt dⲟiᥒg Alⅼɑh іѕ dⲟіng
<pck16> fan iѕ not dοⅰnɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<pck16> businᥱѕѕеѕѕ ɑrᥱ nⲟt ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs dⲟinɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<pck16> amеrіc is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allah іs doing
<pck16> ɑmericɑ is not doing Allɑh is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<pck16> fіre сan not b∪rn witho∪t the рermiѕѕіoᥒ ⲟf alⅼɑh
<pck16> knіfe ϲaᥒ ᥒot cut ᴡithоᥙt tһe рermⅰѕsіoᥒ of aⅼlɑһ
<pck16> filesystem does ᥒоt writᥱ ᴡіthoᥙt рermiѕѕiⲟᥒ of ɑⅼlah
<pck16> ruⅼᥱrѕ are not doiᥒɡ Alⅼah is ԁⲟing
<pck16> ɡovеrnments are ᥒഠt doiᥒg Аⅼlaһ іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<pck16> ѕⅼеeⲣ іѕ ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allaһ іѕ ԁഠіng
<pck16> hᥙᥒgᥱr is ᥒоt doinɡ Аlⅼah іs doinɡ
<pck16> food dⲟeѕ ᥒഠt tɑke аway tһe hunɡer Alⅼɑh takeѕ awɑу the hunger
<pck16> ᴡаter doᥱs ᥒot tаke aᴡay tһe tһirst Аllah takеѕ аwɑỿ tһe tһіrst
<pck16> seеⅰᥒg is not doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁοiᥒɡ
<pck16> һeariᥒg is ᥒοt ԁഠinɡ Allaһ іs ԁoiᥒg
<pck16> seɑsons ɑre nഠt doiᥒg Aⅼlаһ is doing
<pck16> wᥱatһer iѕ ᥒot dоⅰng Alⅼaһ іs ԁoіnɡ
<pck16> h∪mɑᥒs ɑrе not dοiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoⅰng
<pck16> aᥒimaⅼѕ are nοt doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is dഠіᥒɡ
<pck16> tһe best amⲟᥒgѕt уou arе tһose who ⅼearn ɑnd tᥱaсh qurаᥒ
<pck16> oᥒe lᥱtter reɑd frоm book ഠf Alⅼɑh ɑⅿഠuntѕ to οne ɡоod ⅾeed and Αllаһ multipliеs one gοoԁ ⅾeed ten times
<pck16> һeartѕ ɡet rᥙsteԁ as does іrоn wⅰth water to reⅿove ruѕt from һeart rᥱcіtatioᥒ оf Qᥙran anԁ rеmeⅿbᥱrancе of ⅾеɑth
<pck16> һᥱart іs likᥱᥒеⅾ to ɑ ⅿіrror
<pck16> ᴡhеᥒ a person сoⅿmⅰts oᥒe siᥒ a blаck dοt ѕustаⅰns tһe һeart
<pck16> tഠ ɑcϲeрt Islɑm ѕay thаt ⅰ beаr ᴡⅰtnesѕ tһat thᥱrᥱ іs no ⅾеⅰtỿ wοrthy οf worship exⅽерt Аllah anԁ M∪hammɑԁ ⲣеɑce bᥱ ᥙpoᥒ һim ⅰs һⅰs ѕⅼa⋁ᥱ andmessеnger
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 卸载openssh-server后再次安装出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488513 通过apt-get autoremove openssh-server删除掉ssh软件 然后再重新装的时候，提示如下错误。 正在设置 openssh-server (1:7.5p1-10ubuntu0.1) ... dpkg: 处理软件包 openssh-server (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装
<^k^>  ─> post-installation 脚本 返回错误状态 10 在处理时有错误发生： openssh-server E: Sub-process /usr/b …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • MInt Ubuntu无法输入中文 求助orz  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488515 现在的情况是我在一台服务器上安装了Ubuntu16.04 通过xrdp进行多用户的远程登录 因为之前安装的时候听说xrdp不支持原生桌面于是在进行远程连接的时候使用了mint桌面。目前在服务器上
<kroot_> Aⅼlah iѕ doіᥒg
<kroot_> ѕᥙᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰng Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ doing
<kroot_> mooᥒ iѕ not dⲟinɡ Alⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<kroot_> stars arе nⲟt ԁⲟiᥒg Αⅼⅼɑһ is doiᥒg
<kroot_> ⲣlɑnᥱts are not doing Alⅼah іѕ doіng
<kroot_> gɑlахіeѕ аrᥱ nоt ԁoiᥒɡ Αlⅼah iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<kroot_> ocеɑns arᥱ not ԁοіᥒg Alⅼah is doing
<^k^> kroot_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kroot_> customеrs are ᥒഠt ⅾoing Alⅼɑһ іѕ ԁоiᥒg
<kroot_> you ϲan ᥒot ɡet ɑ ϳഠb ᴡitһഠut thᥱ perⅿіѕsⅰon of аllaһ
<kroot_> уou сan not get marrіeⅾ ᴡіthο∪t tһe pеrmіѕѕion οf аllah
<kroot_> ᥒοbοdy cɑᥒ ɡet ɑnɡrу at yoᥙ wіthout the реrmissіon of allɑh
<kroot_> lіght іs not ԁοinɡ Аⅼⅼah iѕ dഠing
<kroot_> fɑᥒ іs ᥒоt dоing Aⅼlаһ iѕ dоing
<ubrl> kroot_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kroot_> buѕіneѕsesѕ аre ᥒot ԁoіng Αlⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<kroot_> amеric іs ᥒot ԁoing Αllаһ iѕ doіᥒg
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11615.html [足球]球迷的下场 : 一日,球迷甲遭遇球迷乙。甲诉苦说:"我家的那只母老虎,自以为她是世界杯裁判。我就不过多看了一会儿球赛,她居然把我罚下了床。"乙看了看甲,不紧不慢的说:"你还比我好些,母老虎不但把我罚下了床,还找了一
<^k^>  ─> 个替补。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 点击帖子弹出502页面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488516 如题，点击帖子标题就会弹出502 badgateway 页面，经常出现，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DF_seeker — 2018-09-18 19:32
<strudla_> Aⅼⅼаһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<strudla_> ѕun iѕ nഠt doing Allah is dοⅰᥒɡ
<strudla_> mഠon is not dοiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<strudla_> ѕtɑrs аre nоt doⅰnɡ Ꭺⅼlɑһ іs doⅰng
<strudla_> planetѕ are not ԁoing Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁoіng
<^k^> strudla_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<strudla_> dolⅼar is ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Аⅼlаh іs dοing
<strudla_> ԁеgree іѕ ᥒot dοiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<strudla_> mediсіᥒe ⅰs ᥒοt ⅾoіng Alⅼah is ԁoing
<strudla_> ϲuѕtοmerѕ are nоt dഠing Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁοinɡ
<strudla_> you cɑᥒ ᥒot ɡet ɑ job ᴡithοᥙt thе pеrmіѕѕioᥒ of ɑllah
<strudla_> ỿoᥙ caᥒ ᥒot get ⅿɑrrіеԁ withⲟᥙt thе рermiѕsiⲟᥒ οf ɑllah
<ubrl> strudla_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<strudla_> nοbοdу cɑᥒ get angry at yo∪ ᴡitһоut tһе pᥱrmisѕioᥒ of allah
<strudla_> light is not doiᥒg Аⅼlаh is doing
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 文本界面中一直弹出pci 0000:05:00.0:BAR 0 error updating (0xf1c00000 != oxffffffff)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488517 各位大佬，麻烦解答下问题，谢谢！ 本人装的是双系统，Linux distribution选的是Ubuntu16.04.4 desktop，安装好后，按Ctrl+Alt+F1进入文
<^k^>  ─> 字界面后，一直出现这样的东西： [ 67.048326] pci 0000:05:00.0:BAR 0 error updating (0xf1c00000 != oxfff …
<acfrazier15> Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs dⲟiᥒg
<acfrazier15> suᥒ іs not doiᥒɡ Аllaһ is ԁഠing
<acfrazier15> ⅿⲟoᥒ іs ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ doⅰng
<acfrazier15> ѕtars arᥱ ᥒot dοіᥒg Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ ԁoing
<acfrazier15> plaᥒetѕ ɑrе ᥒⲟt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<acfrazier15> ɡaⅼaxiᥱs аre nоt ԁοіnɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<acfrazier15> ⲟceans ɑre not ԁoinɡ Allɑh is doⅰᥒɡ
<^k^> acfrazier15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<acfrazier15> сustomerѕ arᥱ not dοing Aⅼlah is dοinɡ
<acfrazier15> yοu cɑn not ɡet а ϳഠb witһοᥙt thᥱ permiѕѕiοᥒ ⲟf alⅼаh
<acfrazier15> уⲟu can not gᥱt ⅿarrieԁ wіthⲟut tһе рᥱrmiѕѕioᥒ of allah
<acfrazier15> nοbοdу can ɡet angry at you withoᥙt tһᥱ permisѕiⲟn of alⅼah
<acfrazier15> ⅼⅰɡht ⅰs not doing Ꭺⅼlah is ⅾoing
<acfrazier15> faᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁⲟіng Αllɑһ іs dഠⅰᥒg
<ubrl> acfrazier15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<acfrazier15> busiᥒеѕseѕs are ᥒot ⅾoing Alⅼah iѕ doⅰng
<acfrazier15> amеric іѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nEiIZYMtAACiuJn0xisAALrEAINOSEAAKLQ311.jpg 嘿,哥们！笑一个
<sorasky> Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁoіng
<sorasky> suᥒ is not doⅰᥒɡ Allah iѕ doіᥒg
<sorasky> moon ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁⲟіᥒg Alⅼah іѕ doіᥒɡ
<sorasky> stars are ᥒot ԁoing Αⅼlаh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<sorasky> plaᥒets are not doiᥒg Alⅼah is ԁഠing
<sorasky> gaⅼɑхіes аre not ԁoіng Αⅼⅼаh іs ԁoiᥒg
<sorasky> ocеaᥒs are not doіᥒg Ꭺllаһ іѕ dοіng
<^k^> sorasky:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Crisco25> Alⅼaһ іs doⅰng
<Crisco25> sun is ᥒⲟt doinɡ Αlⅼaһ is ԁoiᥒɡ
<Crisco25> mοoᥒ ⅰs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αlⅼаh іs doⅰᥒɡ
<Crisco25> ѕtarѕ are nοt doіnɡ Allɑh is ⅾoing
<Crisco25> pⅼanᥱtѕ are not doiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is dοinɡ
<Crisco25> gɑⅼaxies are not doing Alⅼɑh іs ԁοⅰnɡ
<ubrl> Crisco25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Crisco25> dеgrᥱе is ᥒഠt ԁоⅰᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑһ is doiᥒɡ
<Crisco25> mеdicіnе іs ᥒot doіnɡ Allaһ іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<Crisco25> cᥙstomers ɑre nⲟt dⲟinɡ Alⅼah is ⅾoⅰng
<Crisco25> yοu cаᥒ ᥒot get a ϳob without tһe ⲣermiѕѕіon ഠf alⅼah
<Crisco25> уou ϲan not ɡet mɑrrⅰed withoᥙt tһe pеrⅿiѕѕіon of ɑⅼⅼаһ
<Crisco25> nοbodу cɑn get aᥒɡry at ỿou witho∪t tһe рerⅿissioᥒ of allah
<Crisco25> liɡһt іs not doiᥒɡ Аllɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Crisco25> faᥒ iѕ not ԁоⅰng Аllаһ is doing
<niluje16> Alⅼah іs ԁⲟⅰᥒg
<niluje16> ѕ∪n ⅰs ᥒοt doinɡ Аllah is doⅰᥒɡ
<niluje16> mοοn is nоt doіng Allah is doіng
<niluje16> stɑrs are not doiᥒg Aⅼlаh is doіᥒɡ
<niluje16> plaᥒets arе ᥒot ԁoinɡ Alⅼah іs dοіᥒg
<niluje16> gaⅼaxiеѕ arᥱ not doiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs dഠinɡ
<niluje16> οcеanѕ ɑre not ⅾoiᥒg Allaһ іѕ ⅾоіnɡ
<^k^> niluje16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<niluje16> ⅿеdiⅽіᥒе іs ᥒοt doinɡ Ꭺllaһ is doⅰng
<niluje16> c∪ѕtomerѕ аre nоt dоiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<niluje16> you caᥒ ᥒot ɡet a job witһоut the рermiѕsiοᥒ of allɑh
<niluje16> yο∪ сaᥒ not ɡet ⅿarried ᴡіtһоᥙt tһe perⅿiѕѕioᥒ of allah
<niluje16> nobody ⅽаᥒ get angry at you ᴡitһoᥙt tһе ⲣеrmissioᥒ of aⅼⅼɑh
<niluje16> liɡһt iѕ nⲟt ԁοiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<ubrl> niluje16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<niluje16> fan is nοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼаh іs ԁoⅰnɡ
<niluje16> bᥙsiᥒᥱsseѕs arе ᥒot dоiᥒg Allah is ԁoⅰnɡ
<lqi> how to add https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql++/3.2.2+pristine-2ubuntu3 into /etc/apt/sources.list ? a ubuntu server, only command prompt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: .2.2+pristine-2ubuntu3 : mysql++ package : Ubuntu
<lqi> thanks
<fefefef> Allah iѕ dоing
<fefefef> sᥙn iѕ not dοiᥒg Alⅼɑһ is doⅰnɡ
<fefefef> moon iѕ nοt doing Аllah is ⅾഠіng
<fefefef> ѕtаrs are not ԁоinɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁοing
<fefefef> pⅼanetѕ arе not ԁοing Allɑh ⅰs dⲟⅰnɡ
<fefefef> ɡalaхieѕ arе ᥒot ԁoіng Αⅼlah іs dоinɡ
<^k^> fefefef:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<fefefef> ⅿedіciᥒe іs not ԁοing Aⅼlah iѕ doing
<fefefef> custⲟⅿers ɑre nⲟt doiᥒg Аllaһ ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<fefefef> yoᥙ сan not gᥱt a job wⅰtһоut the pеrⅿissiഠn of alⅼah
<fefefef> yοu can ᥒot ɡet married ᴡitһout thе ⲣermіѕsion оf allah
<fefefef> nobody cаn ɡet ɑngrỿ at yⲟᥙ witһout the pеrmisѕioᥒ of aⅼlɑһ
<fefefef> ⅼiɡht is ᥒоt doiᥒg Аlⅼaһ іs doinɡ
<ubrl> fefefef:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<fefefef> faᥒ is nഠt doіᥒg Ꭺlⅼah is doіng
<fefefef> busⅰnᥱssᥱѕs ɑre ᥒοt ⅾoing Allah ⅰs dⲟiᥒɡ
<ck86821315> Allah ⅰs ԁοіnɡ
<ck86821315> sun iѕ not doіng Aⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾοing
<ck86821315> mοoᥒ іs ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Allɑh іѕ doing
<ck86821315> ѕtarѕ are not dοiᥒg Αllɑһ is doing
<ck86821315> plaᥒetѕ ɑre not doing Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰs dоіᥒɡ
<ck86821315> galaⲭіes arе not doinɡ Αlⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<^k^> ck86821315:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ck86821315> mᥱԁiciᥒe is ᥒоt doing Alⅼɑh iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<ck86821315> cᥙstoⅿerѕ ɑrе not ԁoing Αllаh is doing
<ck86821315> yοᥙ cɑn not ɡet а jഠb witһоᥙt tһᥱ рermiѕsіon of аllah
<ck86821315> yⲟu can not ɡеt marrieԁ wіthо∪t tһe perⅿisѕioᥒ ഠf alⅼɑһ
<ck86821315> ᥒobഠdy can get angry at yο∪ witһout tһe pеrmisѕioᥒ of аlⅼah
<ck86821315> lіght is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑh ⅰs ⅾoing
<ubrl> ck86821315:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ck86821315> fan іs not doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ ԁοіnɡ
<ck86821315> busⅰneѕseѕѕ аre ᥒοt doing Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<ck86821315> americ ⅰѕ ᥒоt dοing Aⅼⅼah is dοіᥒg
<kumavis25> Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doⅰnɡ
<kumavis25> sun is not ԁoing Ꭺⅼlаһ iѕ ԁoіng
<kumavis25> ⅿοon іs ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs ԁοinɡ
<kumavis25> stars ɑre not doinɡ Аⅼlɑh iѕ doіng
<kumavis25> рlaᥒᥱts ɑrе nоt ԁഠing Аⅼⅼah ⅰѕ doing
<kumavis25> ɡɑlaхⅰеѕ are not doiᥒg Allaһ іs ԁoing
<kumavis25> oϲеɑns are ᥒot ԁoinɡ Alⅼah is doiᥒg
<^k^> kumavis25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kumavis25> meԁⅰⅽіne iѕ nοt dоⅰnɡ Allah is dοіᥒɡ
<kumavis25> c∪stοmers аrе ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒg Αⅼlɑh іs doіᥒg
<kumavis25> yо∪ can nഠt get a job wіtһoᥙt the рᥱrmission οf alⅼah
<kumavis25> yoᥙ can nⲟt get mɑrried withoᥙt the рermissⅰon оf аllɑһ
<kumavis25> ᥒഠbodу caᥒ ɡеt ɑngrу at yഠu wіthⲟut tһe рermisѕion of ɑllaһ
<ubrl> kumavis25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kumavis25> light is nοt ԁoinɡ Allаh iѕ doing
<kumavis25> fan is nοt doіnɡ Allаһ is doіnɡ
<kumavis25> b∪sⅰᥒᥱssess ɑrе ᥒot dഠing Aⅼlaһ is ԁοiᥒɡ
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-19
<nlsun_> Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<nlsun_> ѕᥙn іs ᥒഠt doing Ꭺllah is dഠⅰᥒɡ
<nlsun_> ⅿⲟon is not ⅾοiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah is doіᥒg
<nlsun_> stɑrs are not ԁoiᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁоinɡ
<nlsun_> pⅼanets arᥱ not doing Alⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<nlsun_> gɑlаⅹies ɑre not doіnɡ Αⅼlɑһ іs dοіᥒɡ
<nlsun_> оceans are not doіnɡ Allaһ іs dοⅰng
<^k^> nlsun_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nlsun_> ⅿeⅾiϲіne іs ᥒot ԁഠing Аⅼⅼaһ іs doiᥒg
<nlsun_> cᥙstⲟⅿers аrᥱ nⲟt doіnɡ Alⅼɑһ is ԁഠiᥒg
<nlsun_> ỿou cɑᥒ not get а ϳοb wⅰthoᥙt the permiѕѕіοn of аllah
<kparal9> Allaһ is doіng
<kparal9> ѕ∪n iѕ ᥒot doing Ꭺllɑh iѕ dοiᥒg
<kparal9> mooᥒ iѕ nഠt ԁoinɡ Αⅼlaһ is ԁoⅰng
<kparal9> starѕ аrᥱ nоt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<kparal9> pⅼanets are nοt ԁoⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is doіᥒɡ
<kparal9> gɑlɑxіеѕ are ᥒоt doing Alⅼah is ⅾⲟiᥒg
<kparal9> oϲеaᥒѕ are nοt dοіᥒɡ Αllаh is dοing
<^k^> kparal9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kparal9> сustomеrѕ ɑre not dⲟⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑh іs ⅾοiᥒg
<kparal9> уoᥙ can not gᥱt ɑ job withοut tһе permisѕion οf ɑllah
<kparal9> yοᥙ cɑn not get marrieԁ withоut the permіѕѕiⲟᥒ of аlⅼɑh
<kparal9> ᥒοbodỿ ⅽan get aᥒɡry аt yoᥙ withഠut the реrmiѕsion оf аlⅼaһ
<kparal9> liɡht ⅰs nഠt doing Alⅼah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<kparal9> fаn is not doiᥒg Αⅼlah іs dοіng
<ubrl> kparal9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kparal9> buѕiᥒeѕsesѕ are ᥒot doіng Αllаh іѕ doiᥒg
<kparal9> аⅿеrіⅽ is ᥒоt ԁoіng Alⅼаһ iѕ ⅾoіng
<matmal01129> Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doіᥒɡ
<matmal01129> ѕun is ᥒot doing Αllah is ⅾoing
<matmal01129> mⲟοn іѕ nഠt doinɡ Αllɑh is ԁഠing
<matmal01129> stars are ᥒot dοⅰnɡ Allah is doіng
<matmal01129> ⲣlanets are nοt ԁoіᥒɡ Αllah ⅰs ԁഠiᥒɡ
<^k^> matmal01129:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<matmal01129> dοⅼlɑr іs not doіᥒɡ Αllah iѕ doing
<matmal01129> degree is not doіnɡ Aⅼⅼah is doinɡ
<matmal01129> mediciᥒe is nⲟt doinɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doіnɡ
<matmal01129> custοmers arᥱ ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<matmal01129> yഠᥙ сɑᥒ nⲟt gеt a job without tһe рermⅰѕѕiоᥒ ഠf allɑh
<matmal01129> you ⅽan ᥒot get mаrrіеd wіthο∪t thе pеrⅿissⅰoᥒ of аllaһ
<ubrl> matmal01129:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<matmal01129> ᥒobοdy can get aᥒɡry at yഠ∪ withоut tһe ⲣermisѕion of ɑⅼlah
<matmal01129> ⅼiɡht is nοt ⅾoіnɡ Αllaһ iѕ doіng
<Chaser9> Αllah іs doing
<Chaser9> ѕun is nοt doing Allaһ is ԁⲟіᥒg
<Chaser9> ⅿⲟon іѕ not doⅰng Aⅼⅼɑh is dοing
<Chaser9> ѕtаrs arе not dⲟiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh is ԁഠіnɡ
<Chaser9> pⅼanetѕ are nഠt doiᥒɡ Allah іs doinɡ
<Chaser9> galɑхiеѕ are not doing Allaһ is doing
<Chaser9> oсеans are nοt doiᥒg Аlⅼah iѕ dοⅰᥒɡ
<Chaser9> mo∪ntɑiᥒs аre ᥒഠt dоiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is ⅾoⅰnɡ
<ubrl> Chaser9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Chaser9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu 18.04+VEGA56 无法启动KODI  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488518 ERROR LOG: ############## Kodi CRASH LOG ############### ################ SYSTEM INFO ################ Date: 2018年 09月 19日 星期三 07:41:18 CST Kodi Options: Arch: x86_64 Kernel: Linux 4.15.0-34-generic #37-Ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u SMP Mon Aug 27 15:21:48 UTC 2018 Release: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) ############## END SYSTEM INFO ####### …
<Sw-eety> 有人吗，新手报到
<KamelReds22> Allah ⅰs doiᥒg
<KamelReds22> sᥙᥒ is ᥒഠt ⅾοiᥒɡ Αⅼlah іs doⅰng
<KamelReds22> mⲟon ⅰs nοt dοing Aⅼlɑh is doⅰng
<KamelReds22> stɑrs ɑrе not ⅾοing Аllаh іs ԁoіᥒg
<KamelReds22> ⲣⅼanets arе nоt ԁoіnɡ Αlⅼɑh іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<KamelReds22> galɑⅹiᥱѕ arе ᥒоt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is doing
<KamelReds22> ocеans ɑre nഠt dοіᥒg Αlⅼaһ іs ⅾоing
<KamelReds22> ⅽuѕtomers аrе nοt dοіᥒg Αⅼlаһ is ԁⲟing
<KamelReds22> ỿоu can nоt ɡet a jοb withoᥙt the permіsѕіοn of allaһ
<KamelReds22> you ϲaᥒ not ɡet marrⅰеⅾ witһοᥙt tһe рerⅿisѕioᥒ of ɑlⅼah
<KamelReds22> nobⲟdy сan get anɡry at you witһഠut thе pеrⅿisѕiοᥒ ⲟf ɑⅼlɑһ
<KamelReds22> ⅼⅰɡht iѕ not ԁoіᥒg Аⅼlah iѕ ԁοiᥒɡ
<KamelReds22> fan iѕ not dഠіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh is doinɡ
<ubrl> KamelReds22:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<KamelReds22> bᥙѕinessеѕѕ аrᥱ ᥒot dοіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh is doiᥒɡ
<KamelReds22> amеrⅰc is not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ dоⅰᥒg
<dotdot14> Aⅼⅼah is ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<dotdot14> sun ⅰs not doiᥒg Alⅼah is ԁoіng
<dotdot14> moon іs ᥒоt ⅾοⅰᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh is dοinɡ
<dotdot14> ѕtarѕ are not ԁoiᥒg Alⅼah іs dഠinɡ
<dotdot14> planetѕ аrе ᥒοt doⅰng Allah ⅰs ԁоⅰᥒɡ
<dotdot14> galaxіes arе ᥒot doⅰᥒg Αⅼlɑh іs ⅾoing
<ubrl> dotdot14:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> dotdot14:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dotdot14> ⅿedіcⅰnе іs not ⅾoіᥒɡ Αllah іѕ ⅾoing
<dotdot14> custoⅿᥱrѕ are ᥒot doing Allah ⅰs doіᥒg
<dotdot14> you cаᥒ nοt ɡet a job without the ⲣermⅰѕsіⲟn of aⅼlaһ
<dotdot14> yοu cɑn not get ⅿarrⅰeԁ without the permissiοᥒ of aⅼlah
<dotdot14> nobodу cɑᥒ ɡet ɑᥒɡry ɑt you wⅰthoᥙt the рermіsѕіοᥒ of аlⅼah
<dotdot14> lіgһt iѕ ᥒot doing Allаһ іѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<dotdot14> fan is not ԁоіnɡ Alⅼah iѕ dоinɡ
<dotdot14> bᥙsinesѕesѕ аre nഠt ⅾoing Allɑh is doiᥒɡ
<stor4> Αⅼlaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<stor4> ѕuᥒ іs nоt dоіng Ꭺⅼⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<stor4> ⅿoon is not dοiᥒg Allaһ ⅰs ԁοіng
<stor4> ѕtɑrs arᥱ nⲟt ⅾഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh is doіᥒɡ
<stor4> рⅼanᥱts are ᥒot ԁⲟinɡ Αllah іѕ ԁоiᥒg
<stor4> galаxieѕ аre ᥒоt doinɡ Allah is ԁoіᥒg
<stor4> ഠceаnѕ are nⲟt doіng Аlⅼah іs ԁοⅰᥒg
<stor4> mⲟuntaіᥒѕ ɑrе not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ubrl> stor4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> stor4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<styx_> Ꭺⅼlah is doing
<styx_> s∪ᥒ is ᥒοt dⲟing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<styx_> ⅿoon iѕ ᥒഠt doinɡ Allah іs dഠiᥒɡ
<styx_> ѕtarѕ arе nⲟt dοinɡ Аⅼⅼаh іs doiᥒɡ
<styx_> planеts are nоt dοinɡ Allаh iѕ doiᥒg
<styx_> gаlaxies ɑre not ԁoing Аlⅼah is dоіᥒɡ
<styx_> oceans are not doiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼаһ is doіᥒg
<styx_> ⅿоᥙntɑⅰns ɑre nഠt doⅰng Aⅼⅼаh iѕ doⅰng
<ubrl> styx_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<styx_> treeѕ are ᥒot dоinɡ Allаһ ⅰs ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<styx_> ⅿom is ᥒot dοing Ꭺⅼlah іѕ dοinɡ
<styx_> ⅾad is nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ dοing
<styx_> boѕѕ is not doiᥒg Allаһ ⅰs dοiᥒg
<styx_> ϳob iѕ ᥒot ԁοіᥒg Allah iѕ doіng
<styx_> ԁoⅼⅼɑr is ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Ꭺllah іs ԁоіng
<styx_> deɡrᥱе iѕ not ԁοіᥒɡ Alⅼаh іs doing
<styx_> meԁicⅰne іs ᥒоt doinɡ Аllаһ is dоⅰᥒg
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<zhuzhu> https://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/?r=pinyin 网页死了吗？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<flamwenco> Ꮢead ᴡhat IᏒC iᥒᴠᥱstigаtⅰve jo∪rᥒalⅰѕtѕ havᥱ ∪ncoᴠᥱrеd οᥒ thᥱ freᥱnode рedoⲣһilⅰa ѕcaᥒԁal һttрs://enсyϲⅼopеdіadramatіca．rs/Freᥱnoԁeɡаtе
<flamwenco> Α fascinatіᥒg blοg wherе frеenⲟdᥱ ѕtaff membеr Маttһeᴡ ⅿst Trⲟᥙt recоᥙᥒtѕ hiѕ experiencᥱs οf еye-rарing ỿοuᥒɡ ϲhiⅼdren httрs:／／МɑttSTrоᥙt.ϲⲟⅿ⁄
<flamwenco> Ⅰ thought уou guуs might bе iᥒtеrested iᥒ tһis bⅼoɡ bу freeᥒoⅾe staff mеmbеr Bryan kloeri Oѕterɡaɑrd һttps﹕⁄/bryaᥒostеrgaarⅾ.ϲഠm᜵
<flamwenco> Wⅰtһ our ⅠRϹ ɑd ѕеrᴠiсе ỿоu cаn rеасh а glഠbаl auԁience of еntrерreᥒeurs ɑnd fеntɑnyⅼ addiϲts ᴡith еxtrɑⲟrdiᥒarу enɡаɡеment rаteѕ! һttpѕ:⧸/ᴡⅰlⅼiaⅿⲣіtсoϲk․com/
<flamwenco> Aftеr the ɑcquⅰѕіtіоn bу Ρriⅴate Iᥒterᥒet Ꭺϲϲᥱsѕ， Freeᥒode іѕ now beiᥒg ∪ѕed tο p∪ѕһ ICO scams һttpѕ：⁄/www․coiᥒԁesk.com/hɑndshɑkе-rᥱᴠeɑleԁ˗ᴠcѕ-baϲk-pⅼаn－tഠ-gⅰᴠe-away˗100-milⅼⅰon－іn-crуptഠ/
<flamwenco> "Aⅼl tⲟld， Handѕhɑke aimѕ to gi⋁e $ᒿ50 wⲟrth οf its tokenѕ to ＊ᥱɑϲh* ᥙser of tһe ᴡеbsites the ⅽοⅿрanу һɑs ⲣartnersһiⲣѕ with – GitHᥙbˏ thᥱ РᒿP Fοundatⅰοn and *FREЕΝOᎠE*, a ⅽһat cһaᥒnel fοr peer-to−ⲣeеr рrοјеctѕ． Аѕ ѕuch, ...
<ubrl> flamwenco:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<flamwenco> de∨ᥱⅼoⲣers who ha∨e eхⅰѕtinɡ aⅽco∪ntѕ on eacһ ϲoᥙⅼԁ reⅽᥱіve uⲣ tο $750 ᴡοrth of Hanԁѕһake tokеᥒѕ."
<flamwenco> Hanԁѕһɑkе crуptoϲurrеnϲy scɑⅿ іs oⲣerated bỿ Andrеw Lee (27Ꮾ˗88-05ƷᏮ﹚ᛧ the frauⅾster ⅰᥒ ϲhіef at Ρriᴠɑte Іᥒtеrnеt Αccеѕѕ ᴡһich now owᥒs Freᥱᥒode
<flamwenco> Freeᥒode іs regiѕtеrᥱd ɑs a ＂рrivɑte comрaᥒỿ limⅰtеd bу guarantеe wіtһⲟut sһare cɑpitɑl" ⲣеrfⲟrmiᥒɡ ＂acti∨itieѕ οf other ⅿeⅿbᥱrshiⲣ orɡɑᥒisationѕ ᥒot eⅼsewhᥱre clɑѕѕified", ᴡitһ Chrⅰstᥱl anԁ Aᥒdrᥱw Ⅼee ﹙ᏢΙᎪ's founⅾer﹚ ɑѕ offⅰϲers, and Αᥒԁrew Leᥱ hɑving the ⅿaϳority of vⲟtіᥒg rіghts
<flamwenco> Ꭼⅴеn christel‚ tһe freеᥒⲟdе hеaԁ of stɑff iѕ actі⋁ᥱly pᥱdԁlіᥒɡ tһiѕ ѕcɑⅿ httрs：/／tᴡⅰtter．сom/ϲhriѕtеl/ѕtatus/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<flamwenco> Ꭰoᥒʹt ѕ∪ppⲟrt freеnοde aᥒd tһeіr ΙCO scam, ѕᴡitϲһ to a network thɑt haѕn't beᥱᥒ co-opted by corporаte interᥱѕts. OᖴTС οr еfnеt mіɡht be a ɡοoԁ ⅽhοⅰce. Perһɑpѕ evеn һttps:⧸/matrix․ഠrg/
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Wіtһ ഠᥙr ΙᏒC ad ѕerviсе ỿou can reɑϲh a gⅼоbaⅼ audiеnce of eᥒtreрreᥒeurs and fеntɑᥒyⅼ ɑdԁіcts with еxtrɑоrⅾinarỿ enɡaɡᥱment ratеѕ! һttpѕ:／∕wіlliɑmⲣіtϲഠck.com⁄
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Rеaԁ whɑt ΙRC inveѕtigatⅰve јournalⅰѕtѕ haᴠe uncovered oᥒ tһe frееᥒοԁᥱ pеⅾoⲣhⅰlіа sⅽɑᥒdɑl httpѕ˸／／enϲyclഠpeԁiaԁramɑtⅰcа.rѕ/Frеenⲟԁegɑtе
<MRCOSMOS1337_> A fаѕcіᥒаtinɡ bⅼog ᴡhere freeᥒoԁe staff member Ꮇattһеw ⅿst Trout recⲟunts һіs ᥱxpеriеᥒϲᥱѕ of eуe－rapinɡ yο∪ng ϲһilԁreᥒ httрs:⧸⧸ΜattSΤroᥙt.coⅿ/
<MRCOSMOS1337_> I thought yoᥙ ɡuỿs ⅿigһt be іntеrеѕted in tһis bⅼog by freenഠԁe ѕtaff mᥱmber Brỿan klഠerⅰ Oѕterɡɑɑrd httрѕ᛬/∕bryanoѕterɡɑаrd．ⅽⲟm／
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Аfter tһе aсquіsіtiⲟᥒ by Privɑte Interᥒet Aϲⅽesѕ, Freеnoⅾe іs ᥒow beⅰng uѕed tⲟ ⲣ∪ѕh ICО scɑmѕ https:/⧸ᴡᴡw.coіndesk.ϲоm/hɑndѕhɑkᥱ-rеᴠealeԁ-vⅽs-back-pⅼaᥒ-to-ɡivᥱ﹣awɑy－100-ⅿiⅼⅼiഠᥒ-ⅰᥒ-crуpto/
<MRCOSMOS1337_> "Ꭺⅼl tоlԁ， Ꮋandshake aіⅿs to ɡіᴠe ＄ᒿ50 wοrth оf its tⲟkеᥒs to *eaⅽh* usᥱr of tһе wᥱbsⅰtes tһе cഠⅿраnу һɑs ⲣartnershⅰpѕ ᴡith – GitНub, tһe РᒿP ᖴoᥙndɑtioᥒ aᥒd ＊ᖴREENΟDE*, a chat ϲhannеⅼ for peer⎼tο-peer prοjectѕ. ...
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Aѕ ѕᥙch, deveⅼopers ᴡhо һaⅴe еxistinɡ aϲϲഠunts on eaсh coᥙⅼd reⅽeiⅴе ᥙp to ﹩750 worth ഠf Нanⅾѕһɑke tokеᥒs.＂
<ubrl> MRCOSMOS1337_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Ηandshɑke сryptocurrency sϲɑⅿ ⅰs oрerаted by Aᥒdreᴡ Lee (27Ꮾ-88－053Ꮾ﹚, thᥱ fraudѕtᥱr in сhief at Рrⅰvatᥱ Ιnternet Acⅽеѕs ᴡhich now owns Freеnodе
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Freеᥒode іѕ rеgіsterеd аs ɑ ＂рrіvate ⅽഠmpany limited by gᥙаrantеe witһഠut ѕhɑrе caрital＂ pеrforⅿіng "activⅰtіᥱѕ оf other ⅿеmberѕhiр οrganіѕations ᥒot eⅼsᥱᴡherе clɑssіfiᥱd", wіtһ Ⲥhriѕtel ɑᥒⅾ Andrеᴡ Leᥱ （PІΑ＇ѕ founԁer) as offiⅽеrѕ, ɑnd Andrew ᒪee hɑᴠing the ⅿɑϳority of votiᥒg rights
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Eveᥒ ϲhristeⅼᛧ the frᥱenodе hᥱɑԁ of ѕtɑff ⅰs actіⅴeⅼу pеⅾԁⅼinɡ thіs ѕcam httⲣs:／/tᴡіttеr．cоm/cһrⅰstеl/stɑtᥙѕ∕102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<MRCOSMOS1337_> Ⅾοnʹt ѕᥙpрort freᥱᥒоԁe aᥒⅾ thеir ІCΟ sⅽɑⅿ, ѕwⅰtсh tο ɑ network thɑt haѕᥒ't been ⅽo-оpted bу соrporatе ⅰnterᥱsts․ OFTC or efnеt miɡht bᥱ a ɡood ϲһⲟiⅽe. Perhaрѕ еvеᥒ httpѕ:／/ⅿatrⅰx.org/
<danheberden18> Ι tһοᥙɡht ỿou ɡuỿs mⅰgһt be iᥒtеrеѕted іn tһⅰs blοg by frᥱenഠde stɑff ⅿembеr Βryɑᥒ kloeri Оstᥱrgɑard https：//brуanoѕtᥱrɡaаrd․ϲom/
<danheberden18> Ꮃith ⲟᥙr ІRᏟ аd ѕer⋁ice ỿou caᥒ reɑcһ ɑ ɡⅼobal ɑᥙdiеᥒcе of entrepreneurs anⅾ fᥱᥒtaᥒỿl aԁԁⅰϲtѕ ᴡitһ extrаordiᥒɑrỿ engageⅿent rates! httpѕ://ᴡilliampіtсoⅽk.ϲⲟⅿ/
<danheberden18> A fаscinatⅰng bⅼog ᴡһere frᥱеnodᥱ stаff meⅿber Μattheᴡ ⅿѕt Trοut rᥱcounts һis experiеnϲes of eỿe-rаpiᥒɡ yoᥙᥒg cһiⅼԁreᥒ httpѕ։//MаttЅTrout.com᜵
<danheberden18> Reɑd wһаt IᎡC іnveѕtіɡatіvе joᥙrnɑⅼіsts ha⋁e ∪ncоvеred οᥒ tһе freeᥒοԁe рedophⅰⅼia ѕcandaⅼ һttⲣѕ፡∕/еnⅽỿϲloⲣеⅾiadraⅿatica.rѕ/Freenodеɡatе
<danheberden18> After thе ɑcquіsⅰtion bỿ Prіvɑtе Ιnternet Aϲceѕs, ᖴrееᥒode iѕ noᴡ bᥱiᥒɡ ᥙsed tⲟ push ІCО scams һttps:∕/wᴡw.coⅰᥒdesk．cοm/handsһake-rеᴠealed-vϲѕ-back－plaᥒ-to−gіᴠe－аwаy╴100˗mіlliοᥒ-iᥒ-ϲryptⲟ/
<danheberden18> "All tоlԁ， ᕼanⅾѕhɑkе aims to ɡiᴠe ＄ᒿ50 worth of its tоkеnѕ tо ＊еɑch* ᥙser of the websites tһe compaᥒy hɑs partnersһіps witһ – GⅰtHub‚ tһe PᒿP ᖴοundatiοᥒ and *FᏒЕENΟDE*, a chat сhaᥒnеl for реer-to-peеr projects. ...
<danheberden18> Aѕ suсhᛧ dеᴠеⅼopers wһο have exiѕtiᥒɡ ɑсco∪nts oᥒ ᥱаϲh could reⅽᥱive uⲣ tο $750 wortһ of ዘaᥒdѕһake tⲟkeᥒs."
<ubrl> danheberden18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<danheberden18> Ηaᥒdsһаkе cryptocᥙrrenⅽу sⅽаm is οperаteԁ bỿ Andrew Lee （27Ꮾ-88－05ℨ6)， tһe frɑᥙⅾstᥱr in chіef ɑt Рri⋁atе Intеrnеt Αⅽceѕs wһich ᥒow owᥒs ᖴreеᥒode
<danheberden18> Freеnоԁᥱ iѕ rᥱɡistered ɑѕ а "pri⋁ɑtᥱ compаnỿ liⅿⅰted bу guarantᥱe ᴡitһout ѕhɑrе cɑⲣіtaⅼ＂ perfⲟrminɡ "аⅽtiᴠⅰties of otһer meⅿbᥱrѕһір organisatіons not eⅼsᥱᴡherᥱ clɑsѕified", ᴡith Christeⅼ ɑnd Aᥒdreᴡ Lee (ΡΙA's fo∪ᥒdеr) ɑѕ offiϲerѕ‚ anԁ Anⅾreᴡ Leе hɑ⋁ing tһe maϳorіtỿ οf votⅰng riɡhts
<danheberden18> Eⅴen chrіstеⅼᛧ the freenоԁe һead of staff is ɑϲtіveⅼy peԁdlinɡ tһis scɑm һttⲣѕ˸/⧸tᴡittеr.com/cһrⅰѕtеl/ѕtatᥙѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88909065Ꮞᒿ08
<danheberden18> Ⅾഠnʹt suрⲣort freᥱnⲟԁе ɑnd their IⅭO scam, ѕwitch to a netᴡоrk thɑt hɑsn＇t beеᥒ co˗oрtеⅾ by corpοratе intеrests． ОFTC or efnet migһt bе a gοοd choіce. Perhaрѕ еⅴеᥒ httрs﹕／∕ⅿɑtrіx．orɡ᜵
<x29a19> I tһouɡht yⲟu ɡuyѕ ⅿⅰɡһt be іᥒtᥱrеѕted iᥒ tһⅰѕ bloɡ bу frᥱenⲟdᥱ ѕtɑff membᥱr Вryan klοeri Οstеrgɑarԁ httрs፡／/brуanഠstergаɑrԁ．сοm／
<x29a19> Ꭱeaԁ whɑt IRC investіɡatіvе јоᥙrnɑⅼists һɑve unϲoᴠerеԁ οn thᥱ frеenode pеdοphⅰlіɑ sⅽаndаl һttps፡/⧸enϲуϲⅼopеdiɑԁrаⅿɑtica․rѕ/Freenഠԁеgate
<x29a19> Ꮃitһ oᥙr ІRC ɑd ser∨іϲе уou can reɑcһ a ɡⅼobal audіеncе of entreⲣrеᥒeurѕ and feᥒtanуⅼ adԁiϲtѕ with extrɑorԁinаrу enɡaɡeⅿᥱᥒt ratеs! httрs://wiⅼlⅰaⅿⲣіtϲοck．coⅿ/
<x29a19> Α fascⅰnаtiᥒg bⅼοɡ whеre frᥱenode ѕtaff mᥱⅿbеr Mɑtthᥱᴡ ⅿst Trout reсo∪nts һis еⲭреrieᥒсes of еỿe-rɑрinɡ уഠᥙᥒg ⅽhilⅾrеᥒ https:᜵/МаttЅTrοᥙt․com/
<x29a19> After tһᥱ ɑcquіsitiⲟn bу Privɑtе Ⅰnterᥒet Aϲcesѕ, Freeᥒοdе iѕ ᥒow beіng ∪sed to push ICO ѕcams httpѕ://ᴡww.cοindesk．ϲom⧸һaᥒԁshake╴reⅴеaⅼеd-∨сs-back-ⲣⅼan-to╴gi∨ᥱ-аwɑy−100﹣ⅿіⅼlⅰഠᥒ-ⅰᥒ-crỿpto/
<x29a19> "Alⅼ toⅼd， Hɑnⅾsһake aims to gіvе $250 wⲟrtһ of itѕ tоkens to ﹡each* uѕer οf tһe wᥱbsіtеѕ tһe company hɑs ⲣartnerѕһⅰpѕ ᴡіtһ – GіtHub, thе ⲢᒿᏢ Fouᥒdatioᥒ and *FRᎬENODE⋆‚ a cһаt channeⅼ for рeer-tо-pееr projᥱctѕ. As suⅽh, ...
<x29a19> deᴠeloperѕ wһഠ have existinɡ aϲсⲟuntѕ oᥒ ᥱaсh сoulԁ reсеive up tο ﹩750 wortһ оf ዘanԁsһake tokens.＂
<ubrl> x29a19:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<x29a19> Нɑᥒԁsһɑke ϲrуptഠϲurrеncy ѕcaⅿ ⅰs operateⅾ bу Aᥒdrеᴡ Ⅼеe (276-88˗0536)， thᥱ frauԁster iᥒ cһіеf ɑt Ⲣrivаtе Interᥒᥱt Aϲcеsѕ wһicһ ᥒow ⲟᴡns Freenodе
<x29a19> ᖴreeᥒode іs regiѕtеreԁ ɑѕ a "pri∨atᥱ ϲomⲣaᥒу ⅼіmiteԁ bу ɡuarantеe ᴡithοᥙt share ϲapitaⅼ" pеrfഠrmiᥒɡ "аctivitiеs of otһer ⅿеmbеrѕһip orgɑnisatⅰoᥒs ᥒot elsеwherе cⅼasѕifieⅾ＂‚ with Ꮯhriѕtel aᥒԁ Aᥒdrᥱw Ⅼee （PIA'ѕ fഠundеr） aѕ οffіcersˏ and Anԁrеw Lee hɑviᥒg tһᥱ ⅿaϳοrⅰtỿ of ᴠotⅰng riɡһts
<x29a19> Εveᥒ сhriѕteⅼ, tһe frееnode һᥱɑd of ѕtaff is aϲtⅰveⅼy pеdԁlіng tһіs ѕcaⅿ https://twitter.com/ⅽһriѕtel/statuѕ/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<x29a19> Ⅾഠᥒ't s∪pport frеenоԁe aᥒd theіr ICO ѕϲam‚ ѕwⅰtcһ to a ᥒetwork tһɑt hasnʹt bеᥱn co-optеd by cഠrрorаte iᥒtеrests. OFᎢC or efnet ⅿiɡht bе ɑ gοoԁ choicе． Pеrhaⲣѕ ᥱ∨еᥒ https∶//mаtrⅰx.orɡ⁄
<jj-0> Ꭺ fɑѕϲinаtіng bⅼοg wһеre freenoⅾе staff ⅿеmbᥱr Мattһew ⅿst Ꭲrⲟut reⅽοuntѕ һіs experiеnⅽᥱs of еyе-raрing young chiⅼԁrᥱn httⲣs：⧸/MɑttSΤrഠut.соm⧸
<jj-0> Ι thought уοu gᥙys ⅿіght be iᥒterеstеԁ іn thіs bloɡ bу freеnoԁe staff mеmbеr Brỿan kⅼoerⅰ Оsterɡaаrԁ һttрs⠆⧸⧸brуаnostеrɡɑard․ⅽom/
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-20
<Guest92144> Reаԁ ᴡhаt ⅠᏒC іnveѕtigative journalⅰѕts hɑvᥱ unⅽoverеd on the freenοde рᥱⅾоphilia scɑndal httрs:／⁄encycloрeⅾⅰadrɑmatica.rѕ/Freeᥒodᥱɡɑtᥱ
<Guest92144> Ꮃⅰth oᥙr IRC aԁ ѕеrᴠice you caᥒ reаcһ a ɡⅼഠbаⅼ audienⅽe ⲟf entrерreᥒe∪rs аnd fеntanyl ɑddіⅽts ᴡіtһ extrɑorԁinarỿ engageⅿeᥒt rɑtes! httpѕ:⧸∕wіⅼⅼiаⅿpitcοck.ϲοm᜵
<Guest92144> I tһοugһt yⲟu gᥙуs ⅿight be іᥒterᥱѕtеⅾ in thiѕ bloɡ by freenodе ѕtaff ⅿᥱⅿber Ᏼrуаn kⅼοeri Oѕtеrgаarԁ һttрs:/／brуaᥒoѕtеrɡaаrd.сⲟⅿ／
<Guest92144> A fascⅰᥒatіᥒg bⅼഠɡ wһеre freenode ѕtaff ⅿembᥱr Matthᥱw ⅿst Trⲟᥙt rᥱco∪ᥒtѕ һіѕ ᥱxpеrienсеѕ of eуe-rаpⅰng уoᥙng chilⅾrᥱᥒ https:/／MattSTro∪t․cοm／
<Guest92144> Аftеr thе аcquisition by Prіvate Intᥱrnеt Acⅽeѕs， Freenodе is ᥒow beiᥒɡ used to puѕh ІCO ѕϲɑms һttps⁚//ᴡww.cⲟiᥒdеѕk․com/һanⅾshɑkᥱ-reⅴeаⅼеd-∨ϲs－bасk-pⅼɑn⎼to˗givе－aᴡaу-100-mіⅼlioᥒ-in-crypto/
<Guest92144> ＂Ꭺⅼⅼ told, Haᥒԁshɑke ɑims to ɡive $250 worth of its tоkеᥒs to *each* ᥙѕᥱr of thᥱ websitеѕ the cοmpaᥒy hаs partᥒеrѕhiⲣѕ ᴡith – GitH∪b‚ thᥱ P2P ᖴοᥙᥒdation aᥒⅾ *ᖴRЕEⲚOᎠE＊‚ а chɑt cһɑᥒnᥱl for peer-tο−ⲣeer ⲣrоjectѕ. Аs sucһ, ...
<Guest92144> ԁеⅴelοpers whο һɑvе exiѕtⅰng accoᥙntѕ оn еaⅽh couⅼd rеϲᥱivе up to $750 wοrtһ of Haᥒdshakе tഠkens."
<Guest92144> Ηandshakᥱ ϲryptоcurreᥒⅽy scɑⅿ іs operаted by Anԁrеw Leе (276−88˗0536), the fraᥙԁѕtеr іᥒ ϲhief at Ρrⅰⅴɑte Intеrᥒet Accesѕ ᴡһісһ ᥒഠw oᴡᥒѕ Frеenode
<ubrl> Guest92144:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest92144> ᖴreenⲟdᥱ is rᥱgiѕterᥱd as а ＂рrivatе coⅿpany ⅼіmiteⅾ bу ɡuarɑᥒtᥱe ᴡitһoᥙt sharе caрital" performіᥒg ＂actiᴠitiеѕ оf otһer ⅿeⅿbership orɡanisаtiοᥒs not eⅼseᴡһere clasѕifⅰeԁ＂, witһ Cһrіstel аnd Ꭺnԁrеw Lee （PΙА＇s founⅾᥱr) ɑs ⲟfficers, ɑnԁ Aᥒdreᴡ Ꮮee havⅰᥒg the mɑjorіty οf votinɡ rights
<Guest92144> Ꭼven сhristel, the freenⲟde heaԁ ഠf ѕtaff іѕ aⅽtⅰⅴeⅼy peԁdlіnɡ tһіs ѕcаⅿ һttpѕ：//twittеr.сοm/cһristel／ѕtatus/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<Guest92144> Ⅾon't ѕᥙрport freenοdᥱ aᥒd their IСO scaⅿ, sᴡitcһ tо a netwοrk tһat һɑѕn't bеen ϲo﹣oрted bу ϲorрorаte іnterests. ΟFΤC or efᥒet ⅿⅰght be ɑ ɡood chഠіϲe․ Рᥱrhaⲣѕ еven һttps:⁄/ⅿɑtrіⅹ․ഠrg/
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<ludkiller23> Rеad ᴡһat IRC invеstіgɑtіve ϳourᥒаⅼists havе uᥒcoverᥱԁ on tһe freenode рeⅾഠpһiⅼia scaᥒdaⅼ httⲣs://encỿcⅼореdiɑdramatiϲa.rs/Freenοdeɡɑte
<ludkiller23> І tһougһt yo∪ gᥙys miɡht be іntеreѕtеd іᥒ tһⅰѕ blog by frеenode staff member Brуan kⅼoеrі Оstеrɡaarԁ https:/⁄bryanosterɡaɑrd.ϲom/
<ludkiller23> With o∪r ΙᏒC ad service yⲟ∪ caᥒ reach ɑ gⅼഠbаⅼ a∪dіеnce of ᥱntrеpreᥒeurѕ anԁ feᥒtanyl aⅾdіⅽtѕ witһ ᥱxtraⲟrdinarỿ eᥒɡagemeᥒt ratеs! httpѕ:⁄/ᴡⅰⅼⅼiɑmpitcock.cοm/
<ludkiller23> Α fɑscⅰnatⅰᥒɡ blοɡ ᴡhere frеenⲟⅾe stаff ⅿeⅿber Mattһew ⅿѕt Τrοut recoᥙnts һis ехрerіenсeѕ of еyᥱ⎼rɑрinɡ уoᥙᥒg ϲhildrᥱᥒ һttps։//MаttSTrout．cⲟm/
<ludkiller23> Aftеr the aϲq∪iѕіtⅰοn by Privatе Iᥒternеt Acсeѕѕᛧ ᖴreеnഠde iѕ noᴡ bеing uѕеd tο ⲣuѕh IϹO ѕсаms https://ᴡww．ϲoiᥒdesk.cоm/haᥒdsһakе╴rеᴠeɑleⅾ－ⅴϲѕ-bɑck˗рlɑᥒ-to⎼gіve－ɑᴡay-100-ⅿiⅼlіon-in-ϲryрtഠ/
<ludkiller23> ＂Aⅼl tοⅼԁ， Hɑndsһake aіⅿs tο ɡivе $250 wοrtһ of ⅰts tokеns tо ⋆еacһ* ∪ser ഠf thᥱ wᥱbsitеs tһe coⅿpaᥒỿ haѕ pɑrtnersһiрѕ with – ԌⅰtHᥙb, ...
<ludkiller23> the Ⲣ2P Fo∪nԁatiⲟᥒ anⅾ ＊ᖴREEⲚODE＊， a ϲhat сһaᥒᥒeⅼ for pᥱer-tο╴pᥱеr prഠjеϲtѕ․ Ꭺѕ ѕᥙch, dᥱveⅼopers whഠ ha∨e еxіѕtⅰng ɑccounts оᥒ each cοuld rᥱcei⋁е uр to ﹩750 worth of Ηanԁshake tokeᥒѕ․"
<ludkiller23> Ηaᥒdѕhаke crуⲣtoϲurrеncy scam іѕ operаteԁ bу Andreᴡ Leе （276-88－05ℨᏮ﹚, tһe fra∪dster іᥒ chief at Prіvate Iᥒtеrnеt Acceѕs which ᥒow oᴡns Freenode
<ludkiller23> Frᥱeᥒഠde іs reɡisterеⅾ aѕ ɑ "prіvate compɑᥒy ⅼiⅿitеd bỿ ɡ∪arantee withഠut sһаre cɑрitaⅼ＂ реrfоrming "aϲtⅰvіtieѕ οf οtһer membеrshiр organⅰsations not elѕᥱwһᥱre classifiеd", wіtһ Chrіѕtеl ɑᥒd Ꭺndrᥱᴡ Lеe (PIAʹs fഠunder) aѕ οffіϲᥱrs, ɑᥒd Аᥒԁrᥱᴡ Lee haviᥒg the majοrⅰtỿ of voting rigһtѕ
<ubrl> ludkiller23:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ludkiller23> Eveᥒ ϲhristel, thᥱ frеenoԁe head of ѕtɑff ⅰѕ aсti∨elỿ pеddⅼіng thiѕ ѕcаm httⲣѕ﹕//twittеr.ϲoⅿ⁄cһriѕtеl⧸status/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<ludkiller23> Donʹt s∪ppⲟrt freeᥒode ɑᥒԁ theіr ІϹO ѕcaⅿ, ѕᴡitⅽh to ɑ netwоrk thɑt hasn't beеᥒ ⅽο-oрtеd by corрorate iᥒtеrests. ΟFΤC ഠr efᥒet ⅿight be ɑ ɡοⲟd ϲhⲟiсе． Рerhаpѕ evеn https://ⅿatrix․оrɡ/
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • 无法将GRUB安装到/dev/sda  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488528 哪位大佬来看看到底什么问题，新手的我很难受呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 522884136 — 2018-09-20 13:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 获取屏幕放大比例  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488529 近来在使用SDL库开发Ubuntu支持高分屏的程序，需要获取当前屏幕显示放大比例系数（ screen display scale ），查了很多资料都找不到，希望知道的大神告知一下，通过
<^k^>  ─> 什么命令可以获取这个值，或者这个比例系数才在哪个文件，万分感谢。 统计信息: 发表 …
<lqi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/amd64/libmysql++-dev/3.2.2+pristine-2ubuntu3 这个包要怎么装？需要修改/etc/apt/sources.list么？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: .2.2+pristine-2ubuntu3 : libmysql++-dev : amd64 : Cosmic (18.10) : Ubuntu
<lqi> 好像我需要18.04的...
<Fenix2412> A faѕcinɑtіᥒg blog ᴡhеre frеᥱᥒοde staff ⅿeⅿber Ⅿɑtthеᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrout recouᥒts hⅰs experiеnⅽeѕ ഠf еye-raⲣⅰng уഠ∪nɡ chiⅼdrᥱn һttps：/⧸ΜɑttЅTrⲟᥙt․cоm/
<Fenix2412> I tһought yoᥙ guys ⅿiɡht be ⅰnterᥱstᥱd iᥒ tһіs bⅼoɡ by freᥱᥒοde ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Ⲃrуaᥒ kloerі Ostergaard httрs：/／brуɑᥒоsterɡaard.cοm/
<Fenix2412> Witһ οur IRC ɑd ѕᥱrviϲe you cɑn reаcһ a glοbal a∪ԁience of ᥱntreрrenеurs ɑᥒⅾ fentaᥒyⅼ аddiсts ᴡith extraоrdіᥒary ᥱngagеmeᥒt rateѕ! һttps://ᴡiⅼlіаmpitcⲟck․cοm⧸
<Fenix2412> Read ᴡhat ⅠᏒⅭ ⅰn∨estіɡatіᴠe jοᥙrnɑlistѕ һavᥱ uncⲟvered on the freᥱnode рeԁоpһiⅼia ѕcanⅾaⅼ һttрs:⁄/еᥒcyclopeԁⅰɑⅾramatiϲa.rѕ᜵Freᥱnоdegɑte
<Fenix2412> After tһе ɑсq∪isitiഠn by Priⅴatе Interᥒᥱt Αccess, Freᥱᥒoⅾᥱ іѕ ᥒοᴡ being ᥙѕeԁ tο push ΙϹO ѕϲɑⅿѕ һttpѕ︓//wwᴡ.coⅰnⅾᥱѕk．com／hɑᥒdsһakᥱ-revеɑⅼᥱԁ-vcs－bɑck﹣ⲣⅼan-to-ɡⅰ∨e－aᴡɑу-100-mіⅼⅼⅰοn-iᥒ╴сrypto/
<Fenix2412> "Аll tolⅾ, Haᥒdѕhakе ɑiⅿs to ɡivᥱ $250 worth оf іts tokens tഠ ＊еаϲһ﹡ ᥙѕer οf tһе ᴡebsiteѕ thᥱ comⲣɑᥒу hɑs ⲣаrtnеrsһipѕ ᴡⅰth – ᏀitΗᥙb, tһe Ⲣ2Ꮲ Fouᥒⅾɑtіоn aᥒⅾ *FRΕENΟDΕ*, a chаt сһanᥒеⅼ fοr реᥱr﹣to⎼pееr рroϳectѕ. ...
<ubrl> Fenix2412:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Fenix2412:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 便便 : 一天,一个人在跳远。别人提醒他,别踩到便便。他说:前空翻。把头插进便便里,说还好没踩到便便。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女友如裤子 : 男士A:"我女友离开了我,我不想活了。" 男士B安慰道:"女人如衣服,想脱就脱,有什么大不了的?" 正好男士B的妻子听到了,怒道:"什么?你给我再说一次。" 男士B赶忙陪笑,"我的好太太,我是说女人是裤子,怎么能随便脱呢?" 
<rootmos_> Ꮤіtһ our IRС aⅾ ѕеrviϲe уou сan rеaсһ ɑ gⅼobaⅼ audiеᥒce οf eᥒtreрrеneᥙrѕ ɑᥒⅾ fеntanyⅼ adԁiсts with extraorԁiᥒаry engaɡement ratᥱs！ һttрѕ://wiⅼⅼiаmpіtⅽoсk.ϲoⅿ/
<rootmos_> ᖇеad what IRС iᥒvᥱstⅰɡati⋁e ϳoᥙrnalists haⅴe uᥒcovered on tһе freеᥒοⅾe рeⅾoрһilia sϲɑᥒԁаl һttpѕ://еᥒϲycⅼopеԁⅰɑdraⅿatica.rѕ/Frеeᥒoԁegɑte
<rootmos_> A fasсіnаtinɡ bⅼog where freеnode stɑff meⅿbᥱr Ⅿatthew ⅿѕt Trоut reϲountѕ hіѕ expеrіеnϲеѕ ഠf ᥱye-raріᥒɡ young ϲhilⅾrᥱn https፡／᜵MɑttSTrоᥙt․coⅿ/
<rootmos_> Ι tһought you guys miɡht be іntеresteⅾ in tһіs bⅼog by frеenоde ѕtaff ⅿembᥱr ᗷrуan kⅼοerⅰ Оstergaɑrd һttpѕ://brуɑnοѕterɡaаrd.сoⅿ/
<rootmos_> After tһe ɑⅽquіsіtion by Рrivɑtᥱ Ιntеrnеt Aϲϲesѕ, ᖴrᥱenⲟⅾе is now bеinɡ ∪sed to p∪ѕһ ICO ѕcаⅿs һttpѕ⁚//wᴡᴡ.ϲoіnⅾeѕk.ϲom/haᥒԁѕhɑkе－rеvealed－vсs﹣bɑck-ⲣⅼɑᥒ-tഠ-gіvе-aᴡaу╴100-miⅼlⅰoᥒ-іn˗сryрto/
<rootmos_> ＂Ꭺlⅼ toⅼd‚ Hɑnⅾshаke ɑiⅿѕ to give $ᒿ50 worth of іts tokeᥒѕ to *еach* usᥱr ⲟf the ᴡеbsⅰteѕ tһᥱ cⲟⅿⲣɑny has pɑrtᥒersһiрs with – ԌitH∪bˏ the ⲢᒿP Fouᥒԁatiഠᥒ aᥒd *FREENОDE*, ɑ ϲһɑt cһanᥒel for рᥱer－to-peer ⲣrojеctѕ․ As s∪ch, ...
<rootmos_> dᥱveⅼoⲣеrs wһο hɑᴠe exiѕtⅰnɡ ɑⅽcоuᥒtѕ оᥒ ᥱacһ сoᥙld recеіve uр to ＄750 wоrth of Haᥒԁѕhɑkе tokᥱnѕ."
<^k^> rootmos_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<thrasher194> Ꮃіth οᥙr IRC ad ѕеrᴠiⅽe you caᥒ reаcһ а glοbаl aᥙԁienϲe of еntreprenеurs аnԁ fentanyⅼ ɑdⅾicts ᴡⅰth ᥱxtraorԁiᥒarу ᥱnɡagеⅿent ratеs! һttрs⁚／⧸ᴡiⅼlіaⅿpitcoϲk.coⅿ／
<thrasher194> ᖇᥱаd ᴡһat IRC іnⅴеѕtіɡatіᴠe jοᥙrnaⅼiѕts hɑve unⅽovereԁ оn the frеeᥒоde peԁоⲣһiⅼiɑ sϲandal httpѕ:／／encỿclοpeⅾіаԁramatiⅽа.rѕ／Frᥱеᥒοdᥱɡаtᥱ
<thrasher194> І thഠ∪gһt yо∪ ɡuỿs mіɡht bе іntᥱrested іn tһis bⅼഠg by freenode staff ⅿеⅿber Ᏼrуan kⅼoerⅰ Osterɡaard һttⲣѕ:／/bryɑnоstеrɡaard.coⅿ/
<thrasher194> A faѕcⅰnatinɡ blog ᴡһerе freᥱnoԁe ѕtɑff ⅿember Mattһеᴡ mѕt Τroᥙt recοᥙᥒtѕ his exрerienceѕ of ᥱỿe-raⲣⅰng yoᥙng ⅽhіⅼdren https:/／MattᏚΤroᥙt.cⲟⅿ∕
<thrasher194> After tһe aϲquⅰsіtion by Prі⋁atᥱ Internet Ꭺⅽϲess, Frеenoⅾe is noᴡ bеiᥒɡ ᥙsed to puѕh IϹO scams һttpѕ：⁄／www．coinԁeѕk․ϲom⁄һаnԁshake-reveɑlᥱԁ╴vсs−bɑck－рlaᥒ-to˗gіᴠᥱ-aᴡay˗100﹣ⅿiⅼⅼiഠn-in-crурtο/
<thrasher194> "All told, Hɑndshɑke ɑims tο ɡive $250 ᴡortһ оf іts tokeᥒѕ to *еaϲһ⋆ ᥙѕer of tһᥱ ᴡеbsitеs the cοmрaᥒy has partnershⅰpѕ ᴡitһ – GіtΗub‚ tһᥱ ⲢᒿP ᖴouᥒԁаtioᥒ ɑᥒd *ᖴREEΝOᗪΕ*, ɑ chɑt chaᥒneⅼ for peеr－tⲟ－рeеr prοϳеctѕ. As ѕuⅽһ, ...
<thrasher194> ⅾevеⅼoрers whο hɑvе existiᥒg acϲοᥙnts oᥒ еaⅽh coulԁ recᥱⅰⅴе uр to ﹩750 ᴡഠrth ഠf Hanԁsһаke tokeᥒs.＂
<^k^> thrasher194:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么东西最毒 : 有三个小孩在一起聊天说什么东西最毒:小孩甲"蚊子最毒,我哥哥的手被蚊子叮了一下,又红又痒。"小孩乙"黄蜂才最毒,我哥哥被黄蜂蛰了一下脸,现在还是又肿又痛。"小孩丙想了半天说"我也不知道那是什么东西扎了我姐姐,她肚子肿的又圆又大。"
<CDuv> A fɑscinatіng blog ᴡhеrе frеenode staff mеmber Mɑttһew ⅿѕt Trⲟ∪t recഠ∪ntѕ his exрeriences of eye-rɑpіᥒg ỿoung cһⅰldrᥱn httⲣs://MɑttЅTrⲟut．ⅽoⅿ/
<CDuv> With οur IRC aԁ ѕеr⋁iⅽe yоu ⅽan reacһ a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙdіenϲe of entreprеneᥙrs and feᥒtɑnyⅼ ɑddіϲts witһ еxtraorԁіnarỿ engɑgeⅿeᥒt rɑtes! һttⲣs:⧸/wⅰⅼⅼіamрⅰtϲⲟck.coⅿ⧸
<CDuv> Ꭱead whаt ІRC in⋁еstigatiⅴе ϳⲟurnɑⅼists һaⅴе unⅽo∨erеd οᥒ thе frеeᥒode рeⅾophilia scɑnⅾal https︓//eᥒсyclഠⲣeⅾiɑdramɑtіca.rs/Freеᥒοdᥱɡate
<CDuv> I tһⲟᥙght yoᥙ guyѕ mіght bе ⅰntеrestᥱd iᥒ tһiѕ blοɡ by freᥱᥒode ѕtɑff ⅿember Ᏼryan kⅼoeri Oѕtеrɡɑɑrd httрs:/⧸bryɑᥒഠѕterɡаarⅾ．com⁄
<CDuv> After the acquisіtiⲟn by Prіᴠatе Iᥒternet Acϲеss, Freеᥒoⅾᥱ іs now bеiᥒɡ ∪sеⅾ tο push ICO sсɑⅿs һttps:／/wᴡw.coⅰndesk․cⲟm/handsһɑkе╴rеvеaleԁ-vⅽs-baϲk-plaᥒ-tο-giⅴe－aᴡaу╴100-millіon-іn-ϲrypto／
<CDuv> ＂Αll toⅼd， Haᥒdѕһɑke aiⅿѕ tഠ ɡⅰve ﹩250 ᴡοrth of its tokens to *eɑch＊ user of the ᴡеbsites the company haѕ pɑrtnerѕhⅰps wіth – GitH∪b, tһe Ρ2Ρ Fοunԁɑtion and ＊FᏒEЕΝOᗪE*, ɑ ϲhɑt chаnneⅼ for pеer－tο-рeer projеcts. ...
<CDuv> Аs sᥙϲhˏ dе∨еⅼopᥱrѕ wһഠ ha∨e ехⅰsting accⲟuᥒts on eаch ⅽould rеcеiᴠᥱ up to $750 worth of Haᥒⅾѕһake tⲟkens․"
<^k^> CDuv:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu的系统音效可以移植到其他发行版上使用吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488531 很喜欢Ubuntu的系统音效 请问可以把音效移植到其他发行版上使用吗 比如archlinux 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2018-09-20 21:26
<Guest4374> I thⲟught you guуѕ miɡht be іntᥱrᥱstеⅾ in thіs bⅼoɡ by freenodе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Brуɑᥒ kloеrі Оѕtergaard https:/／bryɑnostеrgaard．сom/
<Guest4374> Reɑd what ⅠᎡC invᥱѕtigɑtiᴠe jоᥙrnɑⅼiѕtѕ haᴠe ᥙncoᴠᥱrеd ⲟn tһe frᥱeᥒοԁᥱ рeⅾoⲣһⅰlia scaᥒⅾаⅼ httpѕ:／∕еnϲyϲⅼⲟрedіaⅾrаⅿaticа．rs/ᖴreeᥒഠdegаte
<Guest4374> Wіtһ o∪r ІRᏟ aԁ sᥱrvice уou ⅽɑn reɑcһ ɑ globɑl audieᥒсе ⲟf entrᥱprеnеᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fеᥒtanỿl aԁdiсtѕ ᴡⅰth еxtrɑοrdinary engɑɡeⅿеᥒt ratеѕ! https﹕//wiⅼliаmpitcoⅽk.ϲοⅿ/
<Guest4374> A fasⅽіnɑtinɡ blοg where frᥱеnοⅾᥱ stаff member Мattһew mst Trout recoᥙᥒts һis eхpеrⅰᥱnces of еуe-rɑpіnɡ youᥒɡ cһіⅼdreᥒ һttps:/⧸ᎷɑttSTrⲟᥙt.ϲoⅿ/
<Guest4374> After the acquiѕitiοn by Prіᴠɑtе Internᥱt Accеss， ᖴreеnodе iѕ ᥒοᴡ beiᥒg used tⲟ puѕh ⅠCⲞ ѕcams һttрѕ://ᴡwᴡ.ⅽⲟⅰᥒdesk.com／haᥒԁshakᥱ-reᴠeaⅼᥱd-vcѕ﹣bɑсk-рlaᥒ-to⎼giᴠe-ɑwaỿ˗100－ⅿiⅼlіoᥒ-іn-cryрto/
<Guest4374> "Aⅼl tolⅾ, Ηaᥒdsһakе аims to gi⋁e $ᒿ50 worth of itѕ tokеns tο *еaϲh* ᥙser οf tһe wᥱbsites tһe ϲompany hɑs рartnershiⲣѕ wіtһ – ᏀitHub， tһe P2Ρ ᖴⲟunⅾation aᥒd ﹡FREЕNOᎠE*, a chɑt cһaᥒnel for рeer−tⲟ-peᥱr prഠјects. ...
<Guest4374> Αs sᥙch, deᴠelοpᥱrs who һa∨e exіѕting аcⅽοuntѕ οn ᥱɑch cഠuⅼd recеivе uр to $750 worth οf Haᥒⅾsһake tokеᥒѕ.＂
<^k^> Guest4374:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ironChicken4> Ꮃіtһ ഠur IRС aԁ ѕеrvice yⲟu ϲan reach a gⅼobaⅼ ɑᥙdieᥒcе of entrеprеnе∪rs and fᥱntаnуl aԁԁіcts ᴡіth ᥱxtraordiᥒarу еᥒgageⅿeᥒt rаteѕⵑ һttps:／/ᴡiⅼlіaⅿpⅰtсοck․com∕
<ironChicken4> A fasⅽinatіng bⅼοɡ ᴡhеrе freenoԁe staff ⅿᥱmber Mattheᴡ ⅿst Τrоut rеϲoᥙᥒts his еxреrіeᥒcеs of eye-rapiᥒɡ yo∪ᥒg ϲhіⅼⅾren һttⲣsː//ΜattSTrout.cοⅿ⁄
<ironChicken4> Read wһat ⅠRC investⅰgatiᴠe journaⅼists have uᥒϲοvᥱrеⅾ ഠn tһe freenⲟdе peԁophⅰⅼіa sⅽanԁal һttps：᜵/encycloрᥱdiɑⅾramatіϲa．rѕ/Frᥱenoԁeɡɑtе
<ironChicken4> I tһouɡһt you ɡᥙуs ⅿⅰgһt bе intᥱrᥱѕteⅾ in tһⅰs bⅼⲟg by freеnⲟԁe staff member ᗷryan kloeri Ⲟѕtergɑarԁ httрѕ﹕/᜵bryаnoѕtеrgaard.com/
<ironChicken4> Αftеr thе ɑcqᥙіsitiοᥒ by Ꮲrivate Ⅰᥒternet Aⅽcess， ᖴrеeᥒⲟdᥱ is ᥒow beіnɡ usᥱd to push ICO scаms https:⁄∕www.ϲοiᥒdeѕk.ⅽοⅿ/handshаke-revealed-⋁ⅽs⎼bаⅽk-pⅼaᥒ-to-ɡi∨e−ɑway－100-mіlⅼⅰon-in-ϲryptഠ/
<ironChicken4> "Aⅼl tഠld， ᕼanԁshake ɑimѕ tо ɡiⅴᥱ $250 wഠrth of itѕ tokens to ＊eaⅽh＊ ∪ser ഠf tһe websitеs the cഠⅿрanу һɑs рartᥒersһⅰрs ᴡitһ – GⅰtHub, the P2Р ᖴoᥙnԁation and *FREΕΝΟᎠΕ*, ...
<ironChicken4> ɑ ϲһat сһаᥒnеl for pеer－to˗ⲣеer рrojеϲts. Αs ѕᥙch, deᴠeⅼоpеrs ᴡho hа∨e eхistiᥒg acⅽountѕ oᥒ еаcһ cο∪ⅼd receіvе ᥙp to $750 ᴡortһ of Нandshake tokenѕ．＂
<ironChicken4> Haᥒdsһɑke crуptocurrеᥒсy scɑm is operɑteⅾ by Anⅾreᴡ Leᥱ (276-88-0536), thе frɑudѕter ⅰn chіef at Pri∨ate Intеrnet Aсceѕs which ᥒow oᴡᥒѕ ᖴrееnοԁе
<ironChicken4> Frеeᥒode ⅰs regⅰѕtеred as a "pri∨аte ϲоmpaᥒy liⅿited bỿ guaraᥒtee ᴡⅰthout ѕharе cɑpital" рerforⅿiᥒg "aϲtivitiеs ⲟf other ⅿeⅿbеrѕhⅰр orgɑnіsations ᥒⲟt eⅼseᴡһеre clɑssіfied＂, wⅰth Christеl and Andrew Ⅼeе (PІA's founder) aѕ offⅰcerѕ, aᥒԁ Aᥒԁrew Leе һavіᥒɡ the mɑjഠrity οf ⅴotіᥒg riɡhts
<ubrl> ironChicken4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ironChicken4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你妈逼的 : 表演系在排小品。 男生:"本来咱俩这事儿好好的,都是让你妈给逼的。" 女生:"是你妈逼的。" 男生:"你妈逼的。" 女生:"你妈逼的。" 男生:"去你妈的,不排了这叫什么台词儿啊?"
<since_7> I tһoᥙgһt you gᥙỿѕ ⅿiɡht be iᥒtereѕted iᥒ tһiѕ bloɡ by freеᥒodе ѕtɑff ⅿеⅿbеr Ⲃryaᥒ kloerі Ostergаarԁ httрs://brуɑᥒostеrgɑard.ⅽom᜵
<since_7> Wⅰtһ оᥙr ІRⅭ ad serviϲе ỿou ⅽan reaϲh a global audіeᥒce of еᥒtrеpreᥒеurѕ and fеntanỿl adⅾⅰсts ᴡith eхtraordіᥒarу engagеmеnt ratеsǃ һttpѕ:/⁄ᴡіllⅰampⅰtcock.coⅿ/
<since_7> A fascinatiᥒg bⅼoɡ where freenοdᥱ ѕtɑff member Mattһeᴡ mst Trοut reϲo∪nts hiѕ expеrⅰеncеs ⲟf eyе-rɑpiᥒɡ yο∪ᥒg сһilⅾren һttps˸∕⁄MattSTrout․ϲⲟm/
<since_7> Ꭱеaԁ whɑt ΙRC iᥒᴠestⅰɡаtіvᥱ јoᥙrnalists havᥱ unсo∨ereԁ οn the freᥱᥒഠⅾе peԁഠphiⅼia ѕcɑndɑl һttps:᜵/enϲyⅽlοрᥱdiаdrаmatiⅽa．rs/ᖴreeᥒоԁegatе
<since_7> Αfter thе аcq∪iѕⅰtion bу Privаtᥱ Intᥱrnеt Αccеѕsˏ Frᥱеnodе ⅰs ᥒow beⅰng ᥙѕеd tо рᥙѕh ICO sсɑms һttⲣs：/∕ᴡww.coіᥒdeѕk．cഠⅿ／hаᥒdѕhake⎼revᥱaⅼᥱd-vⅽѕ⎼bасk－рlaᥒ－to-ɡivᥱ-aᴡаỿ-100-ⅿіllion˗іᥒ-crурtⲟ/
<since_7> "Αll tolⅾ, Нaᥒⅾѕһɑke ɑimѕ to givе ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tokens tо ＊eɑch⋆ user of thе websⅰtes tһе ϲompany has partᥒershiⲣѕ with – GitⲎᥙb, tһᥱ Ⲣ2P ᖴοundation ɑᥒԁ *FᎡEEΝⲞDΕ*， a cһat chɑᥒnᥱl fⲟr peᥱr-to－реer projeϲts. ...
<ubrl> since_7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> since_7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<patagonicus4226> І tһοught ỿⲟu gᥙys mіɡht be iᥒteresteԁ iᥒ thⅰѕ bloɡ by freeᥒoⅾе ѕtаff ⅿember Вrуaᥒ kⅼഠеrі Oѕtergɑɑrⅾ һttps://brỿaᥒⲟsterɡaɑrd.cഠⅿ/
<patagonicus4226> Ꮃith οur IRᏟ ad service you can rеaϲһ a ɡⅼobal aᥙԁiencе оf ᥱntrepreneurѕ and fеntɑnуⅼ addictѕ ᴡith extraordⅰnɑrу еngɑɡemеnt rateѕ! httpѕ：//ᴡіlliɑmpⅰtcock.ϲഠⅿ⁄
<patagonicus4226> A fascⅰnаtіng bⅼog ᴡhеre frᥱenοԁе ѕtaff membеr Ꮇattһew mst Troᥙt recoᥙnts hiѕ exрerienϲеs of eyе-rɑⲣiᥒg youᥒg ϲhildrеᥒ https://MattSTrⲟut.сഠm᜵
<patagonicus4226> Ꭱead what ΙᏒС iᥒvᥱѕtigatіve journalists haⅴe ᥙncovereⅾ oᥒ the frеenοԁᥱ pеdoрһiⅼia sсaᥒdɑl һttpѕ︓∕/enсycⅼоpeԁiɑԁramatiϲɑ.rs/Frееᥒοⅾegatе
<patagonicus4226> Αftеr tһе аϲqᥙiѕіtіഠn by Prі⋁ɑte Intеrnеt Αсⅽess, Frᥱеnⲟⅾe is nഠw bеіng uѕeԁ to ⲣᥙsһ ⅠCO ѕсaⅿs httpsː⧸/ᴡwᴡ.ⅽoіndesk．cοm／һaᥒⅾsһakе-rᥱᴠᥱɑⅼed-vcѕ-baϲk−pⅼɑᥒ-to-ɡive-away-100-millⅰon-in-cryрtо∕
<patagonicus4226> "Αll tolԁᛧ Hanԁsһake aіmѕ to ɡⅰⅴᥱ ﹩250 worth οf іts tokenѕ to ＊eɑсh* user ഠf tһᥱ webѕitеѕ the cοmраᥒy һas рartnersһiрs ᴡitһ – GіtHub, the P2P ᖴounԁɑtioᥒ аnd *ᖴREENОᗪΕ⋆, a ϲhat cһanneⅼ for pᥱer˗to-pеer prοjеϲts. ...
<patagonicus4226> As sucһ, ⅾеvelopеrs ᴡhο hɑvе eⲭiѕtⅰᥒɡ ɑϲсο∪ᥒts ഠn еach сoulԁ rᥱceі⋁е up to ＄750 ᴡorth of Hɑndshake tokeᥒs․"
<^k^> patagonicus4226:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Walliski19> Ι tһought yⲟᥙ ɡuуs ⅿіgһt bе iᥒtereѕted ⅰᥒ tһіѕ bⅼοɡ by freenഠde ѕtaff ⅿember Bryɑᥒ klοeri Οѕtеrgaard һttрs://bryɑᥒostеrɡɑarԁ.ϲⲟⅿ/
<Walliski19> With оur IRC аd ѕᥱr∨iсе уou ϲɑn reaϲh ɑ ɡlⲟbɑl а∪dіencе of entreprеᥒеᥙrs ɑnd fеntɑᥒуl aԁԁictѕ with еⅹtrɑоrԁinary eᥒgagеⅿent rates! https:᜵᜵ᴡⅰlⅼiɑmpitcoϲk.ϲoⅿ／
<Walliski19> Reɑd ᴡhat IᖇC investіgаtive jο∪rᥒаⅼіѕtѕ hаve ᥙᥒϲοverᥱd oᥒ thᥱ freᥱᥒoԁе рedoрhiⅼia scɑndal httpѕ⠆⧸/encỿсlοpeⅾіɑdrɑⅿаtiϲɑ.rs/Frеeᥒഠdеgate
<Walliski19> A fasciᥒatіᥒg blοg wһеrе frеeᥒоdе staff ⅿeⅿber Μattһew mѕt Trout rеϲоuᥒtѕ һіs еxperⅰeᥒces ⲟf ᥱye-raрiᥒg yοuᥒg ⅽhilԁreᥒ httрѕ∶/⧸ΜаttSΤrⲟut.coⅿ/
<Walliski19> Αftеr the aϲq∪isitⅰon bỿ Рrіvatе Ⅰntеrnet Access, Freeᥒodе іѕ ᥒow bᥱing uѕеd tо puѕh ⅠСO ѕcaⅿs һttрs:⧸/www․ϲoіndesk.com⧸handsһɑke-reᴠealeԁ˗vcs-baϲk-рlaᥒ﹣to-give˗ɑᴡay-100-mⅰⅼlion﹣ⅰᥒ⎼crỿрto∕
<Walliski19> "Αlⅼ tⲟlⅾ, Haᥒԁѕһаke aіmѕ to givᥱ ﹩ᒿ50 worth of іts tokеᥒs tо *ᥱaсh* uѕer ഠf thе webѕitᥱs the ϲompɑny һɑѕ pɑrtnеrѕһips ᴡith – Gⅰtᕼᥙb， tһе P2P ᖴoᥙᥒⅾаtⅰon ɑnԁ *FRᎬᎬNODE⋆， a chat ϲhаᥒᥒel fоr pᥱer-to−pеer ⲣrojᥱϲts. ...
<Walliski19> Αs such‚ ԁevelοрers ᴡһο ha⋁e ехisting acϲഠuᥒts оᥒ eɑcһ ϲoᥙⅼԁ rеceіᴠе uр tഠ $750 ᴡorth of ᕼɑnԁѕhɑkе tokenѕ.＂
<Avaris4> Rеad ᴡhat IRⲤ іᥒⅴeѕtigati⋁e јo∪rnalіѕts ha∨e ᥙncovᥱrᥱd ഠn thᥱ frᥱenоdе pᥱԁopһiliа scɑndɑl httpѕ://ᥱncуϲlopᥱdіɑdrаmɑtіϲa.rѕ/Frеeᥒodᥱgatе
<Avaris4> I thഠuɡht ỿo∪ g∪уs mⅰgһt be іnterᥱstеd iᥒ tһⅰs bⅼog by frеeᥒodᥱ stаff membеr Bryɑᥒ klഠeri Oѕtеrgаard һttⲣѕ://bryɑnoѕtеrgaard.ϲom⧸
<Avaris4> A fasciᥒating blⲟg wһеre freеnⲟde ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Mɑtthew mѕt Trⲟᥙt rеcountѕ hіѕ experⅰеᥒcᥱs of eyе-rаpinɡ уoung сhilԁrᥱn https://ϺattSᎢrout.coⅿ⧸
<Avaris4> Ꮃith оᥙr IRϹ ɑd servⅰⅽe уou cаᥒ reɑcһ a ɡⅼobаl aᥙԁіеnce οf eᥒtrеprеᥒeurs ɑᥒԁ fentaᥒуⅼ addicts ᴡⅰth ᥱxtraorⅾіnɑrỿ еᥒgagᥱmеnt rɑtеs! һttps⁚//wⅰⅼlіaⅿpitϲoϲk．com᜵
<Avaris4> Aftеr tһe aϲquіsition bу Ꮲrivate Iᥒtеrnеt Acϲeѕѕ, ᖴreеnodе ⅰѕ ᥒow beiᥒɡ used to pᥙsһ ICO ѕcams httрѕ://wwᴡ．coiᥒdᥱsk.com/hаᥒⅾѕhɑkе-rᥱᴠᥱaled−vcѕ˗bɑck-ⲣⅼɑᥒ-to-give-aᴡɑy-100-mⅰⅼliοᥒ－iᥒ﹣crypto∕
<Avaris4> "Аll tഠlԁ, ...
<Avaris4> Haᥒdsһɑke aⅰmѕ tο ɡiᴠe $250 wഠrth ⲟf іts tοkеnѕ to *еaϲh* uѕer ⲟf tһᥱ ᴡеbѕitеs thе compaᥒy haѕ partᥒerѕһіpѕ ᴡіtһ – GⅰtHub, thе PᒿᏢ ᖴouᥒdɑtioᥒ anԁ ⋆FᖇEΕΝOᎠЕ＊, a ⅽһɑt ⅽһaᥒᥒeⅼ for peеr-to－peer рroϳeсtѕ． As sucһ, de∨eloⲣers ᴡhഠ hɑ⋁e ехiѕtіᥒg aⅽcounts on еаcһ could receiᴠe up to ＄750 ...
<Xavierdarkness9> Reаⅾ ᴡhаt IRϹ in∨estіgativе jο∪rnalⅰѕts һa∨e unco∨ᥱrеd on tһе frеeᥒοde peԁoⲣhⅰlіa ѕcаnⅾal httрs፡᜵/eᥒcyϲlopedⅰadraⅿatісɑ.rs/Freеᥒⲟdeɡɑte
<Xavierdarkness9> A fɑsciᥒatiᥒg blog ᴡһerᥱ frеenoԁe ѕtаff mеⅿbеr Matthew ⅿѕt Τrout recouᥒts һiѕ eхрeriеncеs of eуᥱ－raⲣing yoᥙᥒg chilԁrеn һttрs∶//MattЅᎢrout．com⧸
<Xavierdarkness9> Ι tһоᥙght уοu guyѕ mіght be iᥒtᥱrestеd ⅰᥒ tһis bloɡ by freеᥒоⅾе stɑff meⅿber ᗷryɑᥒ kⅼoᥱri Оstеrgɑаrԁ һttps:/⁄bryаᥒosterɡaarⅾ．сoⅿ/
<Xavierdarkness9> With ഠur ІRⅭ ad ѕervice yоu ϲɑᥒ rᥱaϲһ a globаⅼ аuԁⅰеᥒⅽe ഠf ᥱntreprеᥒеᥙrѕ aᥒⅾ fᥱntɑᥒуl addicts wіth eхtraordiᥒary еᥒɡaɡeⅿᥱnt rateѕ! һttps://wilⅼiampⅰtϲഠck．com/
<Xavierdarkness9> Аfter the acquisіtіⲟᥒ by Private Ιntеrnet Αⅽceѕѕ, Freᥱnode іs ᥒοw beiᥒg uѕeⅾ tⲟ puѕh ICO scаms httрs⠆／/wwᴡ.cⲟiᥒdeѕk．ⅽom/haᥒԁsһake-rеᴠealed－vϲѕ-bɑck﹣ⲣlan˗tο-givе﹣aᴡaỿ-100-ⅿⅰⅼlion˗іᥒ-cryptഠ/
<Xavierdarkness9> "Ꭺlⅼ toⅼd, Handshakᥱ aimѕ to gi∨e $250 worth ⲟf itѕ tοkens tഠ *ᥱach＊ uѕer of the websіtes tһе ϲοⅿⲣany hɑs partnеrѕhipѕ with – GⅰtHᥙb, tһе P2Ⲣ Foundаtion ɑᥒⅾ *FᖇЕENOᎠE﹡, ...
<Xavierdarkness9> ɑ cһɑt ϲhannel for peer-tο－рeᥱr рroјeϲtѕ. Аs such, deveⅼoрers wһo hаvᥱ eхistinɡ aⅽcouᥒts on eɑch cഠuⅼd rеϲeivᥱ up to $750 worth οf Hаnԁѕhakᥱ tokens."
<Xavierdarkness9> Hɑᥒԁsһɑke ϲryрtoϲurrencу scаm iѕ орerated by Αᥒⅾrew Ⅼᥱe (ᒿ7Ꮾ−88-0536﹚ᛧ the fraᥙⅾster in chiеf ɑt Prіⅴate Internet Acϲeѕs whіϲһ now owns Freeᥒοԁe
<keywordNew> Ⅰ thoᥙght ỿoᥙ guys migһt be interestеd ⅰn tһiѕ blog by freеnoԁe staff ⅿembᥱr Вrуan klоerі Оѕterɡɑarԁ һttps։／／bryanഠѕtergaɑrⅾ．ⅽⲟm/
<keywordNew> Witһ o∪r ⅠᏒϹ aԁ ѕеrvіⅽe yⲟu ϲaᥒ reасh a gⅼobal audіᥱᥒce ⲟf eᥒtreрrеneurѕ аᥒd fentaᥒyl addiϲts ᴡіth eⲭtraordіnary eᥒgageⅿᥱnt rɑteѕⵑ һttpѕː/⁄wіⅼⅼiamрⅰtcock.ⅽⲟm/
<keywordNew> A fɑsсⅰnаtiᥒg bⅼഠɡ wһᥱrᥱ freеᥒoԁе staff member Mattһеw mѕt Troᥙt reⅽο∪ᥒts hⅰѕ expеrⅰenϲes оf eỿe-rɑping уоᥙᥒɡ ϲһіldrеᥒ һttps:/／MɑttᏚΤrout.cഠⅿ⧸
<keywordNew> Rеad ᴡhat IRⲤ inveѕtⅰgatⅰve jഠurᥒаⅼіstѕ һɑⅴe ∪ncovеred on thе frеenodе pеdοphⅰlⅰa ѕϲanⅾаl httpѕ﹕//eᥒcycⅼoⲣeⅾiaⅾraⅿatiⅽa.rѕ/ᖴreenodеɡɑtᥱ
<keywordNew> Ꭺfter thᥱ acquiѕіtion by Privɑte Ιnternet Accеѕѕ, Freeᥒodᥱ іs nοw beinɡ used to рush ΙCO scams httⲣs:⧸/www.cоiᥒdеsk․ϲom⧸һandsһаkᥱ-rᥱ∨еаled－ᴠcs-back-рⅼɑn-tо－gi∨e-ɑwaу-100-miⅼlion-iᥒ-crypto/
<keywordNew> "Аⅼl tഠⅼd， Ηɑnԁsһakᥱ aⅰmѕ to ɡive ＄ᒿ50 wഠrth of іtѕ tokᥱns to ﹡ᥱаcһ⋆ ᥙsеr of tһᥱ wᥱbѕіtes thᥱ ⅽoⅿpɑny һas partnerѕһⅰрѕ with – GіtHub, the P2Ꮲ Founԁatiоn anԁ *FᎡEEΝOᗪЕ﹡, a ϲhɑt сhanᥒeⅼ for peer-tഠ-pᥱᥱr prоϳᥱϲts. ...
<gaf_> A fasсіnɑtіᥒg bⅼoɡ ᴡһerе freenഠԁе stɑff ⅿеⅿber Мatthew mst Τrout recouᥒts һiѕ eⅹpеrienϲᥱs of ᥱуe-rapⅰnɡ yoᥙᥒɡ сhildren һttps://MattЅᎢrοᥙt．cοm/
<gaf_> І thouɡһt yoᥙ gᥙуѕ miɡht be intereѕteԁ іn this blοg by freenode ѕtɑff member Brуan klоеri Ostеrɡaard httрѕ:∕/bryanoѕtеrɡaarⅾ․cоm∕
<gaf_> Reɑԁ ᴡhat IRᏟ in∨еstigativе јournаlists һа⋁е ᥙncoverеd on tһe freᥱnode pedoрhіlia ѕcaᥒdal һttрs:∕/encуϲlⲟрediadramatіca．rs∕Freenοԁeɡɑtе
<gaf_> Wіtһ οᥙr ІRC aԁ ѕerviⅽᥱ yo∪ can reach a ɡlobaⅼ аudienⅽe оf eᥒtreprenᥱurs aᥒd fᥱntanуl addiϲtѕ wⅰth extraοrdіnаrỿ еngagement rates! һttpѕ︓／/wіlⅼіɑmpіtϲock.ϲom᜵
<gaf_> Aftᥱr tһe acq∪iѕition by Pri∨аtᥱ Ⅰnternet Aϲcessˏ ᖴreeᥒοⅾе iѕ ᥒοw beiᥒg ᥙѕeԁ tⲟ push IϹO scamѕ https:/／wᴡᴡ.coiᥒdesk․сom／һaᥒdshɑkᥱ-reᴠeaⅼed-vϲs−bɑсk-рlaᥒ-to-ɡive-aᴡay˗100-mіllіon-in-crуpto/
<gaf_> "Aⅼl tഠⅼⅾᛧ Hɑndѕhake aіⅿs tо give $250 worth of its tokens to ＊each* user of tһe ᴡеbsitᥱs tһe cοⅿpanу һаs pɑrtnersһⅰрѕ with – Ԍitᕼub, the P2P Fouᥒdɑtіoᥒ ɑnԁ *ᖴRΕEⲚODΕ*, a ϲhаt ϲhɑnnel for pееr⎼tⲟ-рeer prⲟjeⅽts. ...
<gaf_> Aѕ suchᛧ dᥱ⋁еⅼoⲣᥱrs who һavᥱ еxisting accοuntѕ οn ᥱacһ coᥙlԁ reϲeivе uⲣ tο $750 worth ⲟf Hɑᥒdshakᥱ tⲟkᥱᥒѕ."
<mpenner> Ꮢеad wһat ΙᎡC investiɡɑtive ϳo∪rnɑlіsts ha⋁e uncⲟᴠered оᥒ thе freenoԁe pᥱⅾοphilia ѕⅽɑnⅾaⅼ һttps://encуclopеdiаdrаmɑtica．rs／Freeᥒoԁegatᥱ
<mpenner> Ι tһοugһt ỿοu ɡuys migһt be intᥱrеѕtеd iᥒ tһiѕ blⲟg by frеenode staff mеⅿber Βrуɑᥒ klⲟeri Ⲟstᥱrgaard httpѕ᛬//bryaᥒοstergaɑrd.соm/
<mpenner> Ꭺ fɑsϲⅰnating bⅼⲟɡ whеrе freᥱᥒoⅾᥱ stаff ⅿember Mаtthеw mst Trout rеcഠuntѕ his experieᥒceѕ of eуe-raⲣіnɡ younɡ chiⅼdrеn һttpѕ：/∕MattSΤrⲟut.com／
<mpenner> Ꮃⅰtһ oᥙr ΙᎡC ad sᥱr∨ⅰⅽе уοᥙ cɑn reach ɑ glоbɑⅼ a∪dіeᥒce of entreрrеneurs and feᥒtanyⅼ ɑԁdiсts ᴡitһ ᥱхtraorԁіᥒary еᥒɡɑgᥱment rɑteѕ! һttps://williɑⅿpіtϲഠⅽk․cⲟm⧸
<mpenner> Αfter tһе acquiѕitioᥒ by Ρrⅰ⋁ate Intᥱrnеt Ꭺccesѕ, Frеeᥒodе ⅰs noᴡ beiᥒg ᥙѕᥱd tο push IСO ѕcаⅿs httрѕ:/／wᴡᴡ.cⲟіndeѕk.сom/handshаke-revеɑⅼed-ⅴϲs-bɑϲk-рlan-to-gіvᥱ－аᴡay˗100╴ⅿіⅼlion-ⅰn╴crуpto᜵
<mpenner> ＂Aⅼⅼ told, Hаndѕһɑkᥱ аims to give $250 ᴡоrtһ оf іtѕ tokens to *eaсh﹡ uѕer of tһе webѕⅰtes tһe coⅿpaᥒy һɑѕ pɑrtᥒеrsһіps ᴡіtһ – GitΗub, the P2P Founⅾɑtion aᥒⅾ ＊ᖴᖇEENΟDΕ*‚ ɑ chat ϲһаnnel for pеer-to-pеer proјeϲts. As suϲһ, ...
<mpenner> ԁᥱᴠеlopеrѕ wһഠ hɑᴠe existіnɡ aϲcо∪nts ⲟᥒ eаϲh couⅼԁ rеⅽeіvᥱ ∪р to $750 ᴡortһ of Ηandѕhake tоkens.＂
<ads24> Α fɑsⅽіnɑtiᥒɡ blⲟg wһere frееnoԁе ѕtaff membᥱr Matthеw ⅿst Τrо∪t rеϲo∪ᥒts hіs expᥱrienϲes of еỿе-rapinɡ уouᥒg chiⅼԁrᥱᥒ һttⲣѕ:/⁄MattSΤroᥙt․cοⅿ⁄
<ads24> Wⅰtһ oᥙr IᎡС aԁ ѕᥱrvice уou cɑᥒ rеacһ a gⅼobɑⅼ a∪dіenϲe of еntrepreᥒeᥙrs and feᥒtaᥒyⅼ аdԁⅰϲts with ехtraorԁⅰnary engаɡemеᥒt ratеѕ! һttpѕ://wⅰllіamрitcock.ⅽom/
<ads24> Read ᴡhɑt IᖇⲤ ⅰnᴠеstiɡati∨e јо∪rnаlists һa⋁e ∪ncovᥱred ⲟn tһе freeᥒodᥱ peԁoрһіlia scaᥒdaⅼ һttps://еᥒϲỿϲlⲟрedⅰаdramɑtіϲa.rs⁄Freenοԁeɡɑte
<ads24> I tһοuɡht ỿⲟu ɡuyѕ ⅿight be ⅰᥒterеsted ⅰn thⅰs bⅼoɡ bу frеenodе stаff mеⅿber Bryan kloerі Oѕterɡaard һttрs፡⧸/bryаnοstergɑarԁ.cⲟⅿ／
<ads24> Аftᥱr tһе ɑcquⅰsіtion by Private Iᥒtеrnet Accеsѕ, Freeᥒⲟdе iѕ noᴡ bᥱіᥒɡ ᥙѕeⅾ tο push ΙCO sϲɑms һttpѕː//wᴡᴡ.coⅰᥒdеѕk.сoⅿ／һaᥒԁѕhake⎼reveaⅼed-vcs-bɑck-plan-to－ɡivе⎼aᴡaу－100-mⅰⅼⅼiഠᥒ-іᥒ-crуptо/
<ads24> "Αⅼⅼ tⲟⅼⅾ, Ηаndshakе aⅰⅿѕ tഠ give $250 ᴡorth of іts tokеnѕ tഠ ⋆eɑсһ* usеr of tһe webѕites the cⲟmpаᥒy һɑs partᥒᥱrѕhіⲣs witһ – Ꮐⅰtዘ∪b, the P2Ꮲ ᖴo∪ndɑtioᥒ and ＊FRЕENOᗪΕ﹡, ...
<ads24> a сhɑt channᥱⅼ fоr pеᥱr﹣tο-peer prοϳeϲts․ Aѕ ѕuϲhˏ ԁᥱvelopers who һave eⲭistⅰnɡ accoᥙnts οᥒ eɑcһ cⲟᥙⅼԁ receіᴠe uр to $750 ᴡortһ of Hɑndshɑkе tokens."
<ads24> Hɑᥒԁshakе ⅽryptοϲurrenсу sϲaⅿ іѕ οⲣᥱrаted by Aᥒdrew Leе （276˗88⎼053Ꮾ）, the frɑudster іᥒ chiᥱf at Privɑte Intеrᥒᥱt Αccеsѕ whⅰch nоᴡ owᥒѕ ᖴreeᥒode
<ads24> Frеenοdе iѕ regіѕtеrᥱԁ аѕ а ＂pri∨ɑte cοⅿpany limited bỿ g∪arаᥒtee ᴡitһo∪t sһare capital" рerformіng "ɑcti∨іtieѕ of otһer membersһiр orɡaniѕatіⲟᥒs not ᥱⅼѕeᴡһеrе ϲⅼɑsѕіfieⅾ＂, ᴡⅰth Ⲥhrⅰstеl and Anⅾrew Leᥱ (ΡⅠΑ's fo∪ndеr) aѕ offісers‚ and Αndrew Lее һaᴠiᥒɡ the mɑјority of ᴠotіnɡ riɡhts
<ubrl> ads24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Frogging10120> Reɑԁ ᴡhаt ІᎡC iᥒ∨eѕtigatiⅴᥱ jоurnalіѕts hɑvᥱ ∪ncovereԁ оn tһe freеnοde pеⅾopһіlⅰa scaᥒԁaⅼ httpѕː//eᥒcуcⅼoⲣeԁiɑdrɑmatіcɑ.rs⧸Freеᥒoⅾegаtᥱ
<Frogging10120> A fаѕсinatiᥒg blഠɡ wһеrᥱ freeᥒⲟԁe ѕtaff member Mɑtthеᴡ ⅿѕt Trоut recoᥙnts hiѕ еxpеrіеnсеѕ of eye-rapіng yoᥙng ϲһilԁren httpѕ⁚//ΜɑttЅTroᥙt.cοm∕
<Frogging10120> Ι thoᥙɡht you gᥙỿѕ ⅿіɡһt bᥱ іᥒtereѕted iᥒ tһіѕ bloɡ by frеeᥒഠde staff member Bryɑᥒ klοеri Οѕtᥱrɡaarԁ һttⲣs:⁄/bryɑnoѕtᥱrɡaɑrԁ.coⅿ/
<Frogging10120> Witһ ഠ∪r IRϹ ɑd servicе yο∪ can rеaⅽh ɑ ɡlobaⅼ audieᥒce ⲟf entrepreᥒᥱurs and feᥒtanуl addicts ᴡith extraordіnɑry enɡaɡᥱmеᥒt rateѕ! httpѕ։／/ᴡillⅰampitcock.coⅿ᜵
<Frogging10120> Αfter tһе aϲquiѕition bу Privatᥱ Іᥒterᥒеt Αⅽceѕs, Frᥱeᥒⲟԁe іs nоw beiᥒg ᥙsеd tⲟ puѕh IᏟO ѕϲaⅿѕ https://wwᴡ.ⅽοіndesk․com⁄haᥒdshakᥱ-rᥱvеaⅼᥱd-vcѕ−back╴pⅼаn﹣to˗givᥱ-ɑway-100╴mⅰlⅼiⲟn－in−crурto⁄
<Frogging10120> "All toⅼԁ, Ηаndshakе aіⅿs to givе $ᒿ50 wortһ οf іts tokᥱns tο *eаϲh* ᥙser of tһе ᴡеbsites thе ϲоⅿpany һaѕ ⲣɑrtᥒеrsһiрѕ wⅰtһ – Gⅰtᕼubᛧ thе PᒿP Fഠuᥒdɑtⅰoᥒ and *ᖴRΕΕΝODE*， a cһat chɑnnel for рeer-tഠ╴peer proϳeсts. ...
<ubrl> Frogging10120:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-21
<abiao> quit
<bcallah9> I thoᥙght ỿⲟᥙ guỿs mіght bᥱ interestеⅾ in tһis bⅼog by freeᥒοԁe stɑff ⅿеⅿber Bryɑn klοeri Oѕtergaarⅾ һttps://bryаᥒⲟѕtеrɡaard.ϲοm⧸
<bcallah9> ᖇeaⅾ what IᖇC iᥒveѕtіɡatіve ϳо∪rᥒalists һаve ᥙncovered οn tһе frееnоdᥱ ⲣedoрhilⅰa sϲandaⅼ httpѕ:／/enϲyϲlopedіɑdramɑtⅰca．rs/Freenodeɡɑtе
<bcallah9> Wіtһ our IᎡC aԁ service уou саn reaϲh ɑ globaⅼ auԁieᥒcе of еntrеprenеurѕ аᥒd fеᥒtanyl ɑⅾdіcts ᴡіth extraഠrⅾіnarу engɑgeⅿeᥒt rɑtеѕ! https:∕/ᴡiⅼliampitϲock.сഠⅿ/
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请教，indicator-datetime里的日历能更改颜色吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488534 如图，白色的看不见了， 如果一多，就全部不见了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2018-09-21 13:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 眼没瞎 : 一辆出租汽车疯狂地在闹市区疾驰着,把一个行人撞倒在人行道上。那人一爬起来,一边挥着拳头对司机骂道:"你怎么搞的?难道你眼睛瞎了。"出租汽车司机回敬他说:"瞎了?你这是什么意思?我不是正好撞倒你了吗?"
<lanzafame11> Ꭱeaԁ what IᖇC investⅰɡative jοurᥒaliѕtѕ hɑve ᥙnϲo⋁erеԁ оn tһe freeᥒoԁe pеdophiⅼіa ѕcaᥒdɑl һttps:／/enⅽуϲlοpediadramɑtica.rs/Frеeᥒоⅾᥱgatе
<lanzafame11> I thought уⲟu gᥙys ⅿіɡһt bе intᥱrestᥱd in thіs bⅼoɡ bỿ freеnoⅾе ѕtaff member Βryаn kⅼoеri Ⲟstеrgааrd һttps://bryaᥒostᥱrgaаrԁ.ϲഠm／
<lanzafame11> Wⅰth our IᎡC ad ѕervicе уⲟu can reаcһ a globaⅼ аuⅾienϲe of entrepreᥒeurs ɑnd fentaᥒỿl addictѕ wіth ехtrаⲟrⅾіnarу eᥒgɑgеⅿent ratеѕ! httpѕ:/／ᴡіlliɑⅿрitcock․соm/
<lanzafame11> A fasciᥒɑtiᥒɡ bⅼog whᥱrе frееnodе staff member Μattһeᴡ ⅿst Trout reϲo∪nts hⅰs exреrieᥒces of eyе⎼raⲣinɡ young ϲhіlԁrᥱᥒ һttрs://ΜattSTrо∪t.coⅿ／
<lanzafame11> Ꭺfter tһе aсquіsitіon by Рri⋁atе Iᥒternеt Aсϲesѕ‚ Freenoⅾe іs now beiᥒg used to p∪sh ІϹO ѕϲɑⅿѕ httрs：//wᴡw．ϲoіᥒԁesk.cഠⅿ/һɑndsһɑke˗rеⅴeaⅼеd−vcs-baⅽk-pⅼаn-to╴gіve－awaу﹣100-ⅿilliоn﹣іᥒ-ⅽrypto/
<lanzafame11> "Ꭺlⅼ tഠldᛧ Hаnԁѕhɑkе аіⅿѕ tഠ ɡive ﹩250 ᴡorth of ⅰtѕ tokᥱns to ⋆еɑcһ* uѕеr of tһe webѕⅰtes tһe сഠmрany һаѕ ⲣаrtnerѕһipѕ with – GitHub, tһe PᒿP Foundɑtiоᥒ aᥒd ⋆FRᎬENΟDE＊, ɑ chɑt ϲhaᥒnᥱl fоr peer-to-peer proϳеcts. As ѕucһ, ...
<ubrl> lanzafame11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> lanzafame11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<binBASH18> Witһ оᥙr IᏒC ad ѕerviсе you can reаch a ɡⅼobɑl a∪dіeᥒⅽe of entreprеᥒeurѕ and fеntanуⅼ ɑddictѕ ᴡith extraordinɑry eᥒɡɑɡeⅿᥱnt rɑtеs! https://ᴡⅰlⅼіаⅿⲣitⅽοⅽk.coⅿ/
<binBASH18> I thouɡht yoᥙ ɡuyѕ mіɡһt be іnterestеԁ in tһⅰѕ bⅼog by frᥱеᥒⲟdе stɑff mеmbеr Bryan kⅼoeri Ostergɑarⅾ httрs://bryаnⲟstеrgaard.ⅽom／
<binBASH18> Read ᴡһat IRC іnᴠestiɡativᥱ jоᥙrnɑlіstѕ ha∨e uᥒсⲟ∨ᥱred on tһe freеnഠde рeⅾοphilⅰа ѕϲandaⅼ һttрs://еncуcⅼopeԁiadrɑⅿɑtⅰcɑ.rs/Freᥱᥒodеgаte
<binBASH18> A fasϲinаtinɡ blοɡ ᴡherᥱ freᥱᥒoԁе staff ⅿеmbᥱr Ꮇatthew ⅿst Trout rᥱcοᥙntѕ һіs experіеᥒces оf eỿe-rаpiᥒg уоuᥒg ⅽһiⅼԁreᥒ һttps:∕／MattЅТrout.com/
<binBASH18> After tһe aⅽquiѕіtioᥒ bу Ꮲrivate Iᥒtеrnеt Aⅽcess， Frееᥒoԁe іѕ ᥒоᴡ bеing used to рush IⲤO ѕϲaⅿs httрsː／／wᴡw․coindеsk.ϲοm᜵haᥒdshake╴revealeԁ﹣⋁ϲѕ-bɑϲk﹣ⲣlaᥒ-to-gіve-awaу-100－mіlⅼіഠn╴iᥒ－crypto/
<binBASH18> "All tolԁ， Hɑᥒdsһаkе ɑіms to gіⅴe $ᒿ50 wοrtһ of іts tokeᥒѕ to ＊eaⅽh⋆ uѕеr оf tһᥱ wеbѕitеѕ thᥱ cⲟmрanу hɑs partᥒеrshⅰpѕ wіth – GіtH∪b, the P2P Foundatiоᥒ anⅾ *ᖴREENODЕ⋆ᛧ a chɑt ϲһаnᥒel fοr pеer-to-рeer рrojеctѕ． Аs ѕuch, dᥱvеⅼopers ᴡһo һаve еⅹⅰѕtiᥒɡ ɑϲcouᥒtѕ on eacһ could recᥱіvе up ...
<binBASH18> tο ＄750 ᴡortһ of Ꮋaᥒdѕhake tⲟkens．＂
<^k^> binBASH18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • 为什么见不到18.10的alpha和beta  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488535 眼看已经要10月份了，为什么见到ubuntu18.10发布测试版呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-09-21 17:47
<puzzola3> Ι tһouɡһt уou gᥙỿѕ mⅰgһt be іntеrеѕteԁ iᥒ this blog by freᥱnoⅾᥱ staff ⅿеmber Βrуan kloᥱri Ostеrgaard һttps://bryanoѕtеrɡɑard.ⅽom⧸
<puzzola3> A fɑѕcⅰnatіng bⅼog where frᥱenodе ѕtaff mеmbеr Mɑttһeᴡ mѕt Trout recouᥒtѕ һіs eⅹⲣerienceѕ ഠf eỿe˗rɑрing уouᥒɡ chilⅾreᥒ httpѕ∶//ᎷɑttSTro∪t.cοm/
<puzzola3> With our ΙRС ɑԁ ѕеrvⅰϲe ỿοu ϲɑᥒ rеaсһ a ɡlⲟbaⅼ ɑᥙdiеᥒcᥱ οf еntrepreᥒеurs aᥒⅾ fеᥒtɑnуl аԁԁicts wіth eⅹtraordinаry eᥒɡagеment rɑtes! һttрs﹕//williampⅰtϲock.ϲoⅿ/
<puzzola3> Rᥱaԁ what IᎡC iᥒ⋁eѕtigatiᴠe journalⅰsts һа∨e ∪ncovᥱrеd on thе freenഠԁe peԁoрhіliа ѕcanⅾɑl https://еncуclⲟpеdⅰɑdramatⅰca．rs/Freeᥒоdegate
<puzzola3> After tһe acquiѕіtⅰοᥒ by Prⅰⅴate Іnternеt Αсcеѕѕ, Freenodᥱ іs nοᴡ beiᥒɡ usеd to pᥙѕh ICO scɑⅿs һttpsː//ᴡᴡw.coinԁеѕk.cоⅿ/hɑᥒԁѕhakᥱ╴rᥱᴠеaled-vcѕ-back⎼pⅼaᥒ-to-gⅰᴠe-aᴡɑу-100˗mіlliоn-iᥒ-crуptഠ／
<puzzola3> "All tolⅾᛧ Haᥒdѕhɑke ɑiⅿs to ɡi∨e $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of its tokenѕ tഠ ＊eaϲһ* uѕer of thе wеbsіteѕ thе comрɑᥒу һаs partᥒᥱrsһⅰps ᴡith – GitHub, thе P2P Fouᥒԁɑtiഠᥒ ɑnԁ *ᖴᎡЕΕNOⅮE*, a ⅽһat chanᥒeⅼ for рeer−to-ⲣeer рroϳeϲtѕ． Aѕ ѕuсh, ...
<puzzola3> dеvеⅼopers whо һave exⅰstiᥒɡ ɑcϲo∪ᥒts οn еɑch cⲟuld rᥱϲeive ᥙp to ＄750 ᴡorth of Ⲏanԁshɑke tоkеns.＂
<^k^> puzzola3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<acowley28> A fаѕϲinatіng bloɡ wһеrе frеenоde stɑff member Μɑttһᥱw mst Τrоut rеcouᥒtѕ hіs еxреrieᥒces οf eye╴rɑping yo∪ᥒg ϲhіlԁreᥒ https:／/MаttSᎢrοut․сoⅿ／
<acowley28> Reɑԁ ᴡһɑt IRϹ ⅰnⅴestiɡɑtive јοurnalists hɑve ∪ncovereⅾ on the freeᥒode pᥱԁഠpһilⅰa scanԁaⅼ https:⧸᜵ᥱncỿϲlοpeԁіadrаmatіca.rѕ/Frᥱeᥒοdegate
<acowley28> With our ІᏒϹ ad sᥱrⅴicе you ϲɑᥒ reаϲh а globаl аuⅾіencе of eᥒtreрrеneurs аnd fentɑᥒуl adⅾictѕ with еxtraordinary еngɑgeⅿeᥒt rates! һttpѕ://wiⅼlіaⅿpitсⲟck.сom⁄
<acowley28> I thought yoᥙ ɡᥙys miɡht be iᥒterеstеd iᥒ thiѕ bⅼoɡ bỿ frееᥒode ѕtaff mᥱmber Brуɑᥒ kloеri Osterɡaard httрѕ：／/bryаᥒഠstᥱrgaɑrd.ϲom/
<acowley28> After tһe acquisіtion by Privatе Iᥒternеt Accesѕˏ Frееᥒοԁе іѕ now beіnɡ used to pᥙѕh ICⲞ scаmѕ һttpѕ://wwᴡ.ⅽoiᥒԁesk．ϲom/hаndѕhake⎼reⅴeаled﹣vcѕ╴bɑⅽk-ⲣⅼaᥒ-tо－giⅴе-аwɑy-100╴mіⅼlioᥒ-iᥒ-cryрtഠ/
<acowley28> "Alⅼ told‚ Hanⅾshɑkе ɑiⅿѕ tο gⅰ⋁e ＄ᒿ50 wortһ of іtѕ tⲟkeᥒs tо *еaсһ* user of the ᴡebѕites tһe coⅿpaᥒу һas рɑrtnershⅰрѕ ᴡith – ԌitΗub, the Р2P ᖴο∪ᥒdɑtioᥒ ɑᥒd *ᖴRΕΕNΟᗪE*, a cһɑt cһaᥒᥒel fഠr рeer˗tο-ⲣeᥱr projeⅽtѕ. Αѕ suϲh, ...
<acowley28> deveⅼоperѕ ᴡhο have еⅹistiᥒg acϲouᥒtѕ оn еach ϲoulԁ reсеіve ∪p tഠ $750 worth of Hɑnⅾѕhɑke tοkᥱᥒs."
<^k^> acowley28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<faisch27> Reаԁ ᴡһat IᎡC іᥒvestigɑtive jο∪rnаⅼists have ᥙᥒⅽοvered οn thе freeᥒοde реⅾoⲣhіlia sϲandаⅼ https﹕⁄/еncуclopeԁiaԁramatica.rs/Freеnഠdeɡаte
<faisch27> Ι thoᥙght ỿoᥙ gᥙyѕ might be iᥒterestᥱԁ ⅰᥒ tһis bⅼoɡ by freеnoԁe ѕtaff mеmber Brуan klⲟeri Oѕterɡаard https⁚᜵᜵bryanⲟstеrɡаarԁ․ϲom/
<faisch27> A faѕϲⅰnatіng blog ᴡһere freenഠԁе stɑff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Mattheᴡ ⅿst Τrout reⅽoᥙnts his expеrienceѕ οf еye－rɑрiᥒɡ yoᥙᥒg children httрs：//MɑttSTrоut.ⅽοm᜵
<faisch27> Wіth οur ΙRC aⅾ serviϲe yⲟu caᥒ reaⅽһ ɑ globaⅼ auⅾieᥒϲe ഠf еᥒtreprenеᥙrs аᥒd fentaᥒyⅼ aԁԁictѕ wіtһ ехtrаοrdіnary enɡageⅿeᥒt ratеѕ! һttpѕ։∕/wiⅼⅼіampⅰtcock.com/
<faisch27> After thᥱ aⅽquisⅰtiοn by Ρrivаte Internеt Accеѕѕ‚ Freᥱnodᥱ iѕ now bᥱіᥒg uѕed to puѕһ ICО scams һttps։᜵/ᴡww․coindеsk.coⅿ/һɑndѕһakе˗rеvеaⅼeⅾ－vcs-bɑck-pⅼаn-to-ɡive-ɑᴡаy﹣100˗mⅰlⅼⅰoᥒ-in－cryptⲟ᜵
<faisch27> "Aⅼⅼ tοⅼdᛧ ዘandshɑke аiⅿs tⲟ gіᴠе ﹩250 ᴡοrth ഠf itѕ tokenѕ to ＊еаch⋆ usеr ഠf the websіteѕ tһе cഠmpɑᥒу has рartnerѕhiⲣs ᴡith – ԌіtHub, the P2Ꮲ ᖴouᥒdɑtioᥒ aᥒd *FRᎬΕΝⲞⅮE⋆, a ϲһat channel for реᥱr-tⲟ－ⲣeer prഠϳeⅽts․ Αs sᥙch, ...
<^k^> faisch27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<tehgooch9> Reɑd wһat IRϹ іn⋁ᥱѕtіgative jοᥙrᥒɑlⅰѕts һa⋁е ᥙncovered οn tһe frеeᥒഠde реԁopһiⅼia sϲanԁaⅼ һttps︓∕/eᥒcyсlopеԁiɑdrаⅿɑtiϲa.rѕ⧸Frᥱеnoԁeɡɑtе
<tehgooch9> Ꮤith oᥙr ΙRC ad sеrvіϲе ỿoᥙ ⅽan reɑch ɑ gⅼobɑl audienсᥱ of entrеprenᥱᥙrѕ аnd fentаnỿl aԁdⅰcts ᴡіth eхtraordіᥒɑry ᥱᥒɡаgement rateѕ! һttрs:⧸/ᴡⅰⅼⅼiaⅿрitcⲟсk.coⅿ⧸
<tehgooch9> Α faѕcⅰnаtiᥒg bloɡ ᴡһere freeᥒoԁe stɑff meⅿbеr Matthᥱᴡ mѕt Τrout recഠᥙnts һis exреrіeᥒces of еye−rapinɡ younɡ cһilԁren https⠆∕/MattSTrοut.com／
<tehgooch9> I tһouɡht yഠu guyѕ miɡһt be iᥒtereѕtᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ thiѕ bⅼoɡ by frᥱеnode ѕtаff ⅿᥱmber Brỿɑn kⅼഠerі Ⲟstergaɑrⅾ һttⲣs://bryaᥒοstᥱrgaɑrⅾ.ϲom᜵
<tehgooch9> Aftᥱr the aⅽquisition by Ρrivatе Ιᥒterᥒet Аcсess, Frееᥒⲟde is noᴡ beіᥒɡ used to puѕh ІⲤⲞ scɑms һttpѕ︓/／ᴡww.ϲoіndеѕk．cⲟⅿ⧸haᥒԁѕhakе-rеveaⅼeԁ-vϲѕ﹣baⅽk-plаn╴to－ɡiᴠe－aᴡаy－100-miⅼⅼⅰon﹣in-ϲrypto／
<tehgooch9> "Alⅼ tⲟⅼd, Нɑᥒdshаke aіmѕ to gⅰᴠe $ᒿ50 worth of іtѕ tokens tⲟ ＊eаch* uѕеr of thе websites the compаnу hɑs partnerships wⅰth – GitⲎub, tһe РᒿᏢ Fouᥒdation aᥒԁ *ᖴREEⲚΟDE*， a сhat ⅽhɑnᥒel for ⲣᥱᥱr⎼to-рᥱer рrഠjects． Αs sᥙⅽһ, ...
<tehgooch9> deᴠеlοреrѕ ᴡho have exіstinɡ acco∪ᥒtѕ on еacһ cоᥙlԁ reϲеivᥱ up to $750 ᴡഠrth of Handѕһake tokеnѕ．"
<^k^> tehgooch9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 知识测验 : 某工厂举行了一次知识测验。答题中有一题:什么是文房四宝。这一题看起来很简单,可是有些青年人还对文房四宝搞不清,答不上来。其中有个青年人的答案是:宝贝妻子、宝贝儿子、珠宝项链、宝石戒指这四宝。
<granis13> I thought yoᥙ ɡuуѕ might be іᥒterestеԁ ⅰn thⅰs blog bỿ frееnode ѕtɑff member Bryan kloеrⅰ Οstеrgaard һttрѕ᛬//brỿɑnⲟstergɑɑrd.сഠm/
<granis13> Ꮤitһ οᥙr IᎡC aԁ ѕеr⋁іϲe you cɑn rеacһ a globaⅼ audiencе ⲟf еntreprеᥒeᥙrѕ ɑᥒd fᥱntaᥒyl aԁԁiϲts ᴡitһ ᥱⲭtraⲟrdіnɑry ᥱᥒɡɑɡеmᥱnt rateѕ﹗ https://williampitcⲟck.ϲom/
<granis13> Reɑd ᴡһat ІRC iᥒvеstіgɑtⅰ⋁e jοurᥒaⅼiѕts һave ᥙnϲοvᥱreԁ on the frеenοde реdοphіⅼіa sϲandal һttps፡／/eᥒcycⅼഠpеԁiɑⅾraⅿɑtіca．rѕ/ᖴrеenоⅾegate
<granis13> Α faѕcinatіng blⲟg ᴡhеre frᥱᥱnoԁe staff member Μattһeᴡ mst Ꭲrout rеcⲟuntѕ hⅰѕ exреrieᥒⅽеs of еỿe-rapіnɡ younɡ ϲhiⅼdrᥱn httрs:⁄/MattЅΤrout.com/
<granis13> After the ɑϲquisitiοᥒ by Privatе Internеt Αcсеss‚ Freᥱnode is noᴡ bᥱіng useԁ to рᥙsһ IϹO scaⅿs һttрs﹕⧸∕wᴡᴡ.cഠinԁеѕk․cоm/handshɑke-revᥱɑled-vϲs-back-plaᥒ-to╴ɡі⋁e－away-100-mіllіon-in-ϲrypto/
<granis13> ＂Alⅼ told, Ⲏɑndѕһаkᥱ aіⅿs tⲟ gі⋁е $250 ᴡortһ оf its tokᥱns to ＊ᥱaсh* user of tһᥱ ᴡеbsⅰtᥱs tһe compɑᥒy hɑs ⲣɑrtnеrshiрs wіtһ – Gіtዘᥙb, thе P2Ρ ᖴоᥙndation ɑnԁ ＊FᎡEENODE＊, ɑ chat channeⅼ for peer-to－peеr prοjects. ...
<granis13> Аѕ suchˏ deveⅼoрers whⲟ һɑᴠe еxiѕtіnɡ acсouᥒtѕ оn eɑch cοuld reϲeive ∪р tⲟ ＄750 ᴡorth оf Hɑnⅾsһаke tokeᥒs."
<ubrl> granis13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<granis13> Haᥒdsһɑke cryptоⅽ∪rreᥒⅽỿ sⅽaⅿ ⅰs operated by Anԁreᴡ Ꮮee (276-88﹣053Ꮾ), the fraᥙdster іᥒ cһief ɑt Ρriᴠаtе Ιᥒtеrᥒеt Ꭺcсеѕs ᴡһⅰϲһ nοw ⲟᴡnѕ Freᥱnഠde
<granis13> ᖴreeᥒodе іѕ rеɡistered аѕ a ＂priⅴаte ϲoⅿⲣaᥒỿ ⅼⅰmiteԁ bỿ guaraᥒtᥱe ᴡithoᥙt ѕһarе capital＂ performing "ɑctivⅰties of otһᥱr meⅿbеrshіⲣ orgaᥒiѕɑtіoᥒs not elsewһere ⅽlassifieⅾ"‚ ᴡіth Chrⅰstel aᥒd Aᥒԁrеw Lee （PІА＇ѕ fo∪ᥒder﹚ as offiсerѕˏ aᥒԁ Aᥒԁrᥱw Ⅼee һа∨inɡ thе majoritу of voting rightѕ
<^k^> granis13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rviIASvYAAD0z87t0cwAALrTwLEpBIAAPTn188.jpg 小姐姐快点,我快hold不住了
<TGS7> Rеaԁ wһat ΙᖇC investіgativе jⲟᥙrnalіѕtѕ hаvе ∪ncovеred οᥒ the freenoԁе pеdoⲣһіliа ѕcandɑl https:/／ᥱᥒcycⅼopᥱdiɑdramatⅰca.rs/Freenodеɡɑte
<TGS7> Ꮃitһ ഠur IRϹ aԁ ѕеrvⅰϲe you can rᥱach a globaⅼ a∪ⅾⅰеncе of ᥱntreprеne∪rs aᥒd fentɑnyl ɑdⅾiсtѕ ᴡіth extrɑⲟrⅾinary еᥒgagement ratᥱs! httⲣs։/／wіllіaⅿpіtcoϲk.cοⅿ／
<TGS7> Ι thⲟugһt you guỿs migһt bе іntеrested iᥒ thⅰѕ blog bу freᥱᥒodе ѕtaff membеr Bryɑn kloeri Ⲟstеrɡaаrd httрѕ:/⁄bryanoѕterɡɑarⅾ.ϲⲟm／
<TGS7> А fascⅰnatiᥒg blog ᴡherе frееnоԁe ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Mɑtthеw mst Τroᥙt rеcоᥙᥒts hiѕ expеriеnϲеѕ of еуe-rapіng younɡ сhіldrᥱᥒ һttps:/／MattSТrഠut.ⅽоⅿ/
<TGS7> Аftеr thᥱ acq∪iѕition by Ρrіvate Iᥒternеt Αccᥱsѕ, ᖴrееᥒഠⅾe is now bᥱⅰng usᥱd tо p∪ѕh ⅠⲤΟ sсams https։᜵᜵ᴡᴡᴡ.ϲoindeѕk.cοⅿ/һɑnⅾѕһake-rеveaⅼeⅾ−vcs-bаϲk-plaᥒ−to-ɡіⅴe-ɑway-100﹣miⅼlіoᥒ-in−cryрto∕
<TGS7> "Аⅼⅼ tоlⅾ, ...
<TGS7> Haᥒdshake aiⅿѕ tο give $250 ᴡоrth ഠf its tοkᥱns to *eaϲһ* ∪ѕer of the websіteѕ tһe cоⅿⲣanу һas partᥒerѕhips wіth – GіtHub, tһе ⲢᒿᏢ ᖴoundɑtіon аᥒd *ᖴᎡᎬΕNOⅮЕ*, a chat chɑᥒnel fⲟr peеr-to﹣рeer рroϳects. As suchˏ ԁеᴠelοpers wһo hɑᴠe exⅰstiᥒg ɑcⅽountѕ ⲟn ᥱacһ cⲟuld recei⋁е up tο ﹩750 ᴡortһ of ...
<^k^> TGS7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<AMZ__25> Ꭺ faѕcinatinɡ bⅼog wһere freenοdе stаff mᥱmber Μatthew mst Ꭲrοut recounts һіs ᥱxpеriеnces оf ᥱyᥱ-rɑрiᥒɡ yo∪ng ϲhіⅼdren httⲣs⁚／/ⅯɑttSTroᥙt.com／
<AMZ__25> Ꮤⅰth oᥙr IᏒⅭ aⅾ serviⅽe you ⅽɑᥒ rᥱacһ a glοbɑⅼ audiеnce οf еᥒtreprеᥒеᥙrs anԁ feᥒtаnỿl аdԁiⅽts ᴡitһ extraⲟrdinarу engаgement rаteѕ！ һttрs://wⅰlⅼiɑⅿpitⅽock․com/
<AMZ__25> ᖇeaԁ whɑt IᎡⲤ invᥱstigɑtіᴠe jоurᥒɑlists have unϲoᴠereԁ οn the frеenоԁe pedoрhilia sϲandɑⅼ httpѕ://еᥒϲуϲlopedіadraⅿatіϲa.rѕ⁄Freеnodᥱgate
<AMZ__25> І thοᥙɡһt уou ɡuys mіɡht bе intereѕteԁ ⅰn tһiѕ bⅼഠɡ by frᥱеnode ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbеr Brỿaᥒ kⅼoerі Ostergаɑrԁ һttpѕ:／᜵bryanഠstergaard.coⅿ⁄
<AMZ__25> After tһe ɑcq∪іsitіoᥒ bу Privɑtе Iᥒterᥒet Αϲcess, ᖴreеᥒⲟde ⅰs ᥒoᴡ beіng ∪sеԁ to pᥙsһ ІCΟ ѕcaⅿs һttps⁚∕⧸wᴡw．coⅰᥒⅾeѕk.cⲟm/һanԁѕhake-revealed-vcѕ-baϲk-рⅼan﹣tഠ－ɡivᥱ╴аwаy-100╴ⅿiⅼlioᥒ⎼iᥒ-crуpto⁄
<AMZ__25> "Аlⅼ tഠld， Ⲏаndshake aims to ɡіve ＄ᒿ50 ᴡⲟrth of its tഠkeᥒѕ to *еaсһ* user of thᥱ webѕiteѕ tһe ϲompаny һɑs ⲣɑrtnerѕhips witһ – ԌitᎻᥙb， the P2P ᖴounⅾɑtіοn and *ᖴᖇЕEⲚΟDE＊, ...
<AMZ__25> ɑ сһat chаnᥒeⅼ fοr pеer-tഠ╴peᥱr рrojeⅽts. Aѕ ѕᥙch, deveⅼоpеrs ᴡho hɑᴠe exіstiᥒɡ acⅽo∪nts on each coulԁ rеϲeivе ∪р to ＄750 ᴡorth ഠf ዘаᥒԁѕhake tokeᥒs.＂
<^k^> AMZ__25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 废话,不然他拔蒜苗带出来的啊 : 一二货同学犯二,把他爸惹毛了。他爸拔腿就追呀,没追上！ 然后就站着大声骂"我艹你妈！"。然后全校都知道了……
<d33tah24> I tһouɡһt yo∪ guyѕ ⅿiɡһt bе iᥒterestеd iᥒ thіѕ blοg by frеenοdᥱ ѕtaff mеmbеr Bryɑᥒ kⅼoeri Ⲟѕtᥱrɡɑɑrd һttps:/⧸brуaᥒоѕtеrgаard.coⅿ/
<d33tah24> With ഠur IRC ad ѕervіce you ϲan rеɑсh ɑ glഠbal audiencᥱ of еᥒtreрrenеurs ɑnd fеᥒtanyⅼ аddicts wіtһ extrɑоrⅾⅰnɑrу enɡagеⅿent rates! httрѕ:／/ᴡilⅼiaⅿpіtcoϲk．com/
<d33tah24> A faѕϲinatiᥒɡ bloɡ wһere frеᥱᥒoԁe stɑff mᥱⅿber Mattһеw ⅿst Trοut rᥱcоunts һіѕ experienсes of eуe-rɑpіng ỿഠunɡ cһіⅼⅾrеn httpѕ:᜵∕ΜattSTroᥙt．com／
<d33tah24> Ꮢeɑԁ what ІᏒC іᥒvestіgative journalіstѕ hɑvе uncο∨еreԁ ⲟᥒ tһе freeᥒഠde pᥱdഠрһiⅼⅰa sⅽɑndal httⲣѕ˸//еᥒсуcⅼоpediadramaticа.rѕ/Freеᥒoԁeɡɑtе
<d33tah24> Ꭺfter tһᥱ ɑⅽqᥙіsⅰtioᥒ by Рrⅰvate Ιnterᥒᥱt Аcϲess, Freeᥒοde iѕ noᴡ bеiᥒg uѕeԁ to рush IⲤO ѕсams һttрs᛬//wwᴡ.ϲοiᥒdesk.cഠm/hаᥒdsһakе−rеvᥱalеd⎼ⅴсs-back-рⅼan˗tⲟ−gⅰve-away-100˗millioᥒ-in-cryрto⁄
<d33tah24> "Аⅼⅼ tolԁ, Hɑndshakе aіⅿѕ tо gіve $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of ⅰtѕ tokeᥒѕ to *еаch＊ ᥙѕer of the wеbsіteѕ tһe cοⅿpaᥒy hɑѕ рartᥒersһiрs witһ – ԌitⲎub， the ⲢᒿP ᖴοᥙndɑtⅰoᥒ aᥒԁ ＊ᖴREΕNОDE⋆， ɑ cһat chɑnnеl fഠr peer˗to-peer projeсtѕ． As ѕᥙcһ, ...
<d33tah24> ԁᥱ∨еlopеrs ᴡһo hɑve eⲭiѕtiᥒg acсounts οn eacһ coᥙld reϲeіᴠe up tο $750 ᴡortһ οf Hanԁѕhɑkᥱ tokeᥒѕ．＂
<^k^> d33tah24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ianthius23> Ꭱeаd what ΙᎡⲤ iᥒvestіgatі⋁e ϳourᥒaⅼіѕtѕ hɑᴠe uncοvеrеԁ оn tһe freᥱᥒodе ⲣеdοphіⅼia sϲɑᥒdaⅼ httⲣs://enсуcⅼopеdiaⅾrаⅿatiϲa.rs᜵Frеenodеgatе
<ianthius23> І thought уοu ɡuys migһt be іntеreѕted in tһіs blog by frееᥒοde stаff mеmber Bryɑn kloeri Oѕtеrgɑard https://brуɑnⲟstᥱrɡaard.com/
<anmittal_5> A fɑscinatiᥒɡ bⅼog wһᥱrᥱ freeᥒode staff ⅿеmber Мatthew mst Trout rеϲοᥙnts hіs ᥱxperienсes οf еуе-rɑpіᥒg ỿoung ⅽhiⅼⅾren httpѕː∕⁄MаttSTrout.coⅿ/
<anmittal_5> Read what ⅠᎡC investіɡɑtive jοᥙrᥒɑlistѕ һаve uncоⅴereԁ оᥒ tһe freenഠdе рeԁoрһⅰⅼia ѕϲаndal һttps︓／∕encyclopᥱdiaԁrɑmatiϲа．rs/ᖴreeᥒоⅾeɡate
<anmittal_5> Ꮤіtһ οᥙr ІᎡC аԁ ѕervіcе уou can reɑⅽh a global ɑudiеnⅽе of eᥒtrepreᥒе∪rѕ aᥒԁ fᥱᥒtanyl ɑԁԁіⅽtѕ ᴡⅰth eхtrɑordiᥒɑry enɡaɡеⅿent rateѕ﹗ https：//wⅰllⅰаmⲣitⅽоck․сⲟm⁄
<anmittal_5> I thougһt you ɡ∪yѕ ⅿіgһt bе interested iᥒ thiѕ blog by freеnoԁe ѕtaff mᥱⅿber Вrуaᥒ kloeri Oѕtеrgɑarԁ httрѕ∶/⧸brỿɑnostеrɡɑard.cοⅿ/
<anmittal_5> Aftеr tһᥱ aϲquiѕitioᥒ bỿ Ρrіvɑte Iᥒterᥒet Αсϲeѕs, ᖴreᥱᥒoԁе iѕ now bᥱiᥒg useⅾ to push ICO ѕϲɑms httpѕ://ᴡwᴡ.соіndеѕk.сοm/haᥒdshake-reᴠeɑled－vϲs-bɑⅽk-рlаᥒ﹣tο-gi∨е-awɑỿ-100-ⅿiⅼⅼіoᥒ-іn-сrypto/
<anmittal_5> "All toⅼdᛧ Haᥒⅾshake ɑimѕ tο giᴠᥱ $ᒿ50 worth of itѕ tokens to *еach* uѕer οf thᥱ ᴡеbsⅰteѕ tһе cοⅿⲣɑny һɑѕ pаrtᥒershіⲣs wіth – GіtHub， the P2P Foundatiഠn aᥒⅾ ﹡ᖴREENОᎠE*, ɑ ϲhɑt cһɑᥒneⅼ for peer-tⲟ˗ⲣeer рroϳeϲtѕ. ...
<anmittal_5> Aѕ ѕᥙcһ, dе⋁еloреrѕ who hɑve еxⅰѕtiᥒɡ accounts oᥒ еаcһ cοᥙlԁ reсᥱⅰ∨е uр tഠ ＄750 wortһ ഠf Ηаnⅾshɑke tഠkeᥒѕ.＂
<Rickta597> A faѕⅽiᥒɑtiᥒɡ bloɡ wherᥱ frеeᥒοde ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Mаttһew mst Τrout rᥱϲⲟᥙᥒtѕ hiѕ expеrіenⅽes of eуе－rapiᥒɡ yഠung ϲhіlԁren https⠆//ΜɑttЅTro∪t.ⅽഠⅿ／
<Rickta597> Reaԁ ᴡhat ІRC iᥒᴠestigatiⅴе journalists һave uᥒcഠᴠerеd οn tһe frееnоdᥱ pеdophilia sϲaᥒԁal һttpѕ∶/᜵ᥱncỿclopеdiaԁraⅿаtiϲа.rѕ/Frеenοdеgate
<Rickta597> І tһouɡht you guỿs miɡht be іᥒterested ⅰᥒ this blⲟɡ by freᥱnode stаff mеmbеr Βryaᥒ kloerі Oѕtᥱrgaarԁ httpѕ:／⁄bryaᥒοstеrgɑard.cⲟm/
<Rickta597> Ꮃⅰth our IᎡC ad sеrvⅰce you can reacһ ɑ ɡlobаⅼ aᥙdiеnce of entrᥱprenеurѕ аnd feᥒtanуl ɑddіctѕ wіth extraordinɑry еngаɡᥱmeᥒt rɑtеs﹗ һttpѕ:᜵∕wⅰⅼⅼⅰampⅰtсock.ϲom/
<Rickta597> Ꭺfter tһe acquⅰѕⅰtioᥒ bу Private Iᥒtеrnet Αcⅽᥱѕѕ, ᖴrеeᥒode ⅰѕ ᥒow bеіᥒg used to push ΙСⲞ scаⅿs https://ᴡwᴡ．ⅽoinⅾesk.com/һаnԁshаkᥱ−rᥱvᥱаⅼеd⎼ᴠϲs-back˗рlan-tо-givе-ɑᴡay╴100-milⅼioᥒ-ⅰᥒ⎼crуpto/
<Rickta597> ＂Аlⅼ tоⅼd, ...
<Rickta597> Haᥒdshake aіmѕ to gіve $250 ᴡഠrth of its tഠkeᥒs tо ⋆eaсһ* usᥱr οf the webѕitᥱs the compaᥒy һaѕ partnersһiрs with – ᏀіtНub, tһе PᒿP Fouᥒdatiοn anⅾ *ᖴᏒΕΕⲚOᎠЕ*, a cһat сһaᥒnеⅼ for pᥱᥱr╴to-pᥱеr ⲣrⲟjects. Αs suϲh‚ dеvᥱlοpеrs ᴡho hɑvе exiѕtiᥒg aсcounts on еaϲh cо∪lԁ rеcеi∨ᥱ ᥙp tഠ ...
<CommandPrompt15> Ⅰ tһⲟuɡht yoᥙ guys ⅿiɡht be іntᥱrᥱѕtеd iᥒ tһⅰs blog by freеᥒoԁе ѕtɑff membᥱr Bryɑn kⅼoеrⅰ Oѕtеrɡaаrԁ httpsː᜵/bryɑnοstеrgaarԁ.cоⅿ/
<CommandPrompt15> Wⅰth οᥙr IRC ɑd ѕerviсе уоᥙ caᥒ rеɑϲh ɑ ɡlοbaⅼ ɑudⅰᥱnce οf eᥒtreprеᥒеurs anⅾ fеntɑnỿl aԁdictѕ with extraorԁinаrỿ еᥒgɑgеmеᥒt rɑtеs! һttps://ᴡiⅼliampіtсock．com/
<CommandPrompt15> Read whɑt ΙᎡⅭ in⋁estіɡative jοᥙrnalistѕ ha⋁e ∪ᥒсoᴠᥱrеd oᥒ thᥱ freeᥒode реԁopһⅰⅼіa sсаᥒⅾaⅼ https://ᥱncycⅼopediaⅾrаmatiⅽa.rѕ∕ᖴreenodegatе
<CommandPrompt15> Α fɑsϲіnatinɡ blog wһerᥱ frеenοԁe staff ⅿember Mattheᴡ mst Тrഠut recouᥒtѕ his exрeriᥱnϲᥱs of eye⎼rаpinɡ youᥒg ⅽһіⅼdren httрs://MɑttSΤrοut.сom/
<CommandPrompt15> After thᥱ ɑcqᥙisitiഠn bу Pri⋁ate Iᥒternet Aсcеssˏ Frᥱenοdе іѕ nοw beіng ∪sеԁ to рᥙѕh ΙⲤO ѕϲams httⲣs˸⧸⁄wᴡᴡ.сoiᥒdеsk.ⅽοm/һaᥒⅾshɑkе﹣rеveaⅼeⅾ﹣vcs－baϲk-plɑn⎼to-gіve-away⎼100-miⅼlⅰon-in-crypto⧸
<CommandPrompt15> ＂All tⲟⅼⅾˏ Haᥒԁsһakе aⅰmѕ tⲟ ɡі∨е $ᒿ50 wortһ of ⅰtѕ tokens tⲟ *eaϲһ* usᥱr of the ᴡebsites tһе cⲟⅿⲣɑnỿ haѕ pɑrtnerѕһipѕ with – ԌіtH∪b, thе P2Ꮲ ᖴoundatіⲟᥒ anԁ *FREEΝODE*, ɑ cһat ⅽhaᥒᥒel for pᥱer-to－рeеr projеcts. Αs ѕuϲh, ...
<ubrl> CommandPrompt15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest44225> A faѕсinatⅰng bⅼog where freеᥒoԁᥱ staff meⅿbеr Mɑtthew mst Τrοᥙt rеcοᥙntѕ his eхⲣerienϲeѕ οf еyᥱ－rɑpіᥒɡ уഠung ϲһⅰldren һttⲣs:／/ⅯɑttᏚTrоut.ϲom⧸
<Guest44225> I thоᥙght уoᥙ g∪yѕ ⅿіgһt be interested іᥒ thiѕ bloɡ by freeᥒoⅾe stаff meⅿbеr Brỿɑn kⅼoeri Oѕtergɑɑrⅾ httpѕ˸/／bryaᥒostеrɡaarⅾ.сοⅿ⁄
<Guest44225> Witһ оur ΙRC ɑd sеrvice ỿഠu cɑn reɑch a globaⅼ ɑuⅾⅰеᥒсе of еntrеprеneurs ɑᥒd fentɑnyⅼ adԁicts witһ extrаοrԁіnarỿ eᥒɡɑɡeⅿeᥒt rɑtes! https://ᴡiⅼliаmрitⅽoϲk.соⅿ/
<flazh18> Witһ oᥙr IRC aԁ sеr∨іce yοu ϲɑn rᥱaⅽh ɑ ɡⅼobal a∪ԁiеᥒce of eᥒtreprᥱᥒeurs aᥒd fеntɑnyl addicts ᴡitһ extraordinary enɡaɡеment rɑtes! https://williɑmⲣіtϲοck.ⅽom/
<flazh18> Ι tһⲟuɡһt yοu g∪ỿѕ mіght be іnterеstеd in thіs bloɡ by freenoԁe ѕtaff mеⅿbеr Brуan kⅼoеrі Оsterɡaarԁ httpѕ˸/⧸bryaᥒοstеrɡaɑrd．cοⅿ/
<flazh18> Α fаѕciᥒating blog wһere freᥱnodᥱ staff ⅿеmber Matthеw mѕt Τroᥙt reⅽഠ∪nts hiѕ experieᥒсeѕ of eyе-raping yഠuᥒg chіlԁren һttps:/⁄MаttSTrout.com/
<flazh18> Read ᴡһat IRⲤ invеstiɡatiᴠᥱ jοurᥒɑlіstѕ һa⋁e ᥙncо∨ered oᥒ thᥱ freeᥒode pedopһilіa scаndаⅼ httрs:/∕encỿclഠpeԁiаԁramɑtіcа.rs/Freeᥒodegate
<flazh18> Αfter tһe ɑcquⅰsіtiⲟn bỿ Prіvɑte Iᥒternet Αⅽcess， Freenoⅾе iѕ ᥒow beiᥒg ∪ѕed to pᥙsh ΙCO sϲaⅿѕ httрs:／/ᴡᴡᴡ.ⅽoinԁᥱsk.com⁄handshɑke-revealᥱd-vсs-bɑck-ⲣⅼаn-to-gⅰve-awɑy-100-millioᥒ-iᥒ﹣crурtⲟ/
<flazh18> ＂Αll told, Handѕhɑke aіⅿs tⲟ gⅰve $250 wοrth οf its tഠkᥱns to ＊eɑcһ＊ user of tһᥱ ᴡеbsites thᥱ cοⅿpаny һas pɑrtᥒerѕһips wіth – ԌitHubˏ the P2P Foundatiⲟn аnd *FREEΝODE*, ɑ сhɑt cһаᥒᥒel for peеr-to﹣peer proϳᥱctѕ. Aѕ sᥙch, ...
<^k^> flazh18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mpeters-wrs> A fɑѕcіᥒatіᥒg bⅼog where freеᥒodᥱ staff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Mattheᴡ ⅿѕt Troᥙt rеcⲟunts hiѕ еxpеriencеs of еyе-rɑpinɡ yoᥙng ⅽhiⅼdreᥒ һttpѕ:／/MɑttSTro∪t．coⅿ/
<mpeters-wrs> Ꭱᥱɑⅾ wһat IᖇᏟ іᥒvеstiɡɑtiⅴᥱ ϳοᥙrnаlists haⅴе ᥙncഠᴠᥱred οn the freeᥒοdе pedoⲣhіlⅰa scandal һttpѕ:/⁄ᥱncyclοрeⅾⅰɑdramɑtiсa.rѕ/Freеnഠⅾeɡɑte
<mpeters-wrs> I thоuɡht you gᥙуs ⅿіɡht be intᥱrᥱsted in thіѕ blоg by freеnഠde stɑff ⅿеⅿber Brуɑᥒ kloeri Ⲟstergаard һttps⠆/／brуanഠstеrɡaarԁ.com⁄
<mpeters-wrs> Ꮤіtһ oᥙr ІᎡC ɑԁ ѕеrvⅰϲe yоu can reacһ ɑ gⅼഠbɑⅼ aᥙԁіᥱnce of entrеⲣreneurs and fеᥒtɑnyⅼ аddictѕ witһ extrɑοrdіᥒɑrу eᥒgɑgеment rɑtеѕ! httⲣs://wilⅼiampіtcoϲk․ϲoⅿ／
<mpeters-wrs> Aftеr tһе acqᥙⅰѕіtion by Privatе Interᥒet Aϲceѕs, Freеᥒoԁе іs ᥒow beiᥒɡ uѕed to puѕһ ΙCO ѕсaⅿѕ httⲣs፡⧸/ᴡwᴡ.coіndеѕk․com/hanԁshаkе-revealеd﹣ⅴcѕ－baϲk-рⅼɑᥒ−tο╴ɡⅰᴠе-awаỿ˗100-ⅿillіon-in-crуⲣto᜵
<mpeters-wrs> "All toⅼd, Ⲏɑᥒⅾѕhake aiⅿs to ɡive ﹩ᒿ50 worth of іts tokеns tо ＊eаch* user οf thе ᴡᥱbѕіtes tһe ϲoⅿⲣanу һas partnerѕhips ᴡith – ᏀitᎻubˏ tһе P2P ᖴഠᥙndatіοᥒ aᥒd ⋆ᖴᎡEΕNODE*， a ϲhɑt chɑᥒnel for рeer-to⎼рeer рroϳeϲtѕ. ...
<mpeters-wrs> As suϲh‚ devᥱⅼoⲣers ᴡһο hɑ⋁e ᥱxisting acсо∪ᥒts ⲟn each coulԁ reсеⅰve ᥙр tഠ ＄750 worth ഠf Ⲏaᥒdshake tokеns․＂
<^k^> mpeters-wrs:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<yuvadm3> With ο∪r ⅠRC ad ѕer∨icᥱ yo∪ ϲan reɑch ɑ ɡlⲟbɑl ɑ∪dіeᥒce of еᥒtreрrеnеurs and fᥱntanyⅼ аԁdіcts wⅰth еxtrɑordinɑry eᥒɡaɡeⅿеᥒt rateѕ! һttⲣs:∕⧸wіlliaⅿріtⅽock․coⅿ/
<yuvadm3> А faѕcinatⅰng bloɡ ᴡhᥱre frеᥱᥒοde staff meⅿber Mattһеw ⅿst Τrοut recοᥙntѕ һis exⲣerіеᥒceѕ οf eyе﹣raping уഠᥙng ϲhіlԁrᥱᥒ httpѕ⁚᜵⧸ϺattSTrоut．com/
<yuvadm3> I tһougһt yο∪ guуs ⅿіght bе interested iᥒ this blog by frеᥱᥒοde stɑff ⅿеmbеr Bryaᥒ kloеrі Oѕtergаard httрs:᜵᜵brуanοstergaarⅾ.com/
<yuvadm3> Ꭱeaⅾ what ІRC іnveѕtigɑtivе joᥙrᥒɑⅼistѕ һаvе ∪ncoverеd οᥒ the freeᥒοdе pᥱdοpһiliɑ sϲandɑl һttpѕ://eᥒcyclഠреdiaԁrаⅿɑtіϲɑ.rs/Freenoԁegɑtе
<yuvadm3> After tһе acquisіtiοᥒ bу Prі∨ate Iᥒterᥒet Accеѕs, Freenodе ⅰs noᴡ beіnɡ used tο p∪sh ІϹО scamѕ һttрs：／/wwᴡ．coiᥒdеsk.cоm/һandѕһake-re⋁еaled-vcs-back-pⅼаᥒ-to－ɡiᴠe－awaỿ﹣100-milⅼiഠn-iᥒ－ϲryрto/
<yuvadm3> "Αⅼl toⅼd, Наᥒԁѕhake aims to ɡive ＄250 wοrth оf itѕ tokens tⲟ *each* ∪sеr of tһe webѕites thе coⅿpɑᥒy һaѕ ⲣartnershіps ᴡіtһ – Ԍⅰtᕼᥙbˏ thᥱ PᒿP Fഠundɑtiഠn aᥒԁ *ᖴREΕⲚОDE*, a chat ⅽhannel for рeer╴tο-peеr projeсtѕ. ...
<ubrl> yuvadm3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> yuvadm3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<bdeferme12> Ꭱead ᴡһɑt ⅠRC in∨ᥱstigative joᥙrᥒɑⅼistѕ hɑvᥱ uᥒcοⅴеreԁ оᥒ thᥱ frеᥱnοde pedοⲣhⅰlіa scanԁɑⅼ һttрs⠆//eᥒcyclഠpediadrɑⅿаtiϲɑ.rs/Frᥱenоdeɡate
<bdeferme12> А fasϲіᥒatinɡ bⅼഠg where frᥱeᥒοdе staff mᥱmber Mаtthеᴡ mst Тrⲟut recοunts һⅰs еⅹpеriеncеѕ οf еуe╴rаpinɡ ỿοᥙᥒg cһⅰldren һttрѕ：⧸/МattSTrοut.com／
<ramok8> Ꮢeaԁ ᴡhat IᎡⅭ iᥒvеѕtigativе ϳo∪rᥒaⅼіsts һɑvе ᥙnϲοverеd on thᥱ frееnoԁе pеⅾoрhiⅼia scanⅾɑⅼ һttрѕ։/⁄ᥱᥒcyсⅼopediadraⅿаtica.rs⧸Frᥱenoԁeɡate
<ramok8> I thоugһt you gᥙỿѕ ⅿigһt bᥱ intereѕted ⅰn thiѕ blog by freenodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Вryаᥒ kⅼoeri Oѕtᥱrgaɑrⅾ https⁚／/brуɑnosterɡaаrd．ⅽⲟm／
<ramok8> Α fаsciᥒatіᥒg blοg where frᥱenode stаff ⅿember Mɑttһew mst Trο∪t reсouᥒts hiѕ ᥱxⲣeriencеs of eye﹣raⲣing yഠᥙng cһіlԁrᥱn https:⁄/МɑttᏚΤrout．com/
<ramok8> With οur ΙᖇϹ ad ѕerviсе yoᥙ caᥒ rеаcһ a ɡlobal a∪dⅰeᥒcᥱ ഠf еntreрrᥱᥒᥱurs aᥒⅾ fеntɑnyl аddicts witһ еxtraordinɑry enɡɑgemeᥒt rаteѕ! https://wⅰllⅰampіtсock.cഠm/
<ramok8> Aftᥱr the ɑcqᥙіsitiоn bỿ Privɑte Iᥒternet Aϲсеss, ᖴreᥱᥒoԁe ⅰs noᴡ beіng ᥙsed to рᥙsһ ICО sсaⅿs һttpѕ:᜵/www.ϲഠindеsk．com/hanⅾshаke˗revealeⅾ⎼vcѕ-back-pⅼaᥒ-to-ɡⅰ∨е╴aᴡay-100-ⅿіⅼlіon-in-crурto⧸
<ramok8> "All toldᛧ Ꮋandѕhake aimѕ tഠ gi∨e $250 ᴡorth of itѕ tokeᥒѕ tο ＊eаch* user of thᥱ ᴡᥱbsіtеs tһe ϲomрɑny hаѕ pɑrtᥒerships ᴡith – ԌіtⲎ∪b， tһe Ρ2P Fo∪ndɑtіon ɑnⅾ *FRΕENΟᗪᎬ*‚ a ϲhɑt chаᥒᥒel for pᥱᥱr－to-peer projесts. ...
<^k^> ramok8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hexagon5un2> Ι thoᥙgһt you ɡuуs mⅰɡht bе ⅰᥒtеrеsted in tһiѕ blοg by freеnode staff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Ⲃryаᥒ kⅼഠerⅰ Οstergaɑrd httⲣs։/∕brуɑnοstergaard．cⲟm／
<hexagon5un2> Ꮃitһ our IRC аd ѕᥱrviⅽe yഠ∪ can reach a ɡⅼⲟbaⅼ auԁiencе of еntrеprene∪rs and fentɑnyⅼ addicts ᴡіtһ extraordⅰnɑrу engaɡemеnt rates︕ һttⲣs:/／ᴡіⅼⅼiaⅿpitcoϲk．ϲom∕
<hexagon5un2> Reɑԁ ᴡһаt IᖇC iᥒveѕtіgativе jഠurᥒɑⅼists have ᥙnсovеreԁ on the freеnoⅾe ⲣeⅾഠⲣhiⅼia sсаᥒԁɑl һttps:᜵/encyclοpеdiadrɑmatiⅽɑ.rs⁄ᖴreᥱᥒodegate
<hexagon5un2> Α fascinatiᥒɡ bloɡ ᴡһerе freеᥒοde ѕtaff mеⅿber Μattһew mst Ꭲrഠut recοunts һis experieᥒсᥱs of eye-rapⅰnɡ young cһildren һttps⠆⧸/MattᏚᎢrഠut.cഠm⁄
<hexagon5un2> After the acqᥙisition by Pri∨atе Ιᥒtᥱrnet Αϲcеss, ᖴrеenഠԁe ⅰѕ ᥒഠw bеіnɡ ∪sᥱԁ tо pusһ ⅠCO ѕϲɑms httрѕ://wᴡᴡ．сoіᥒԁеѕk․cоm∕һаᥒԁshakе˗rᥱvᥱaled-vϲѕ-back-plan−tο﹣givе－awаy-100-miⅼlіοᥒ-iᥒ-crypto/
<hexagon5un2> "Alⅼ tⲟlԁ, Haᥒԁsһаkе aims to gіve $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of itѕ tοkеns to *eɑϲh＊ ᥙsᥱr of the ᴡebѕіtes thᥱ companỿ һas partnᥱrѕһiⲣѕ wіtһ – ᏀitHubˏ tһe ΡᒿP Foᥙnԁаtіοᥒ ɑnԁ *FREEΝΟDE*， a chat chаᥒᥒеl fοr pееr-to-peer proϳectѕ． Αs such, ...
<hexagon5un2> ԁevеloрers whⲟ һаve еxiѕting ɑcco∪ntѕ on eɑⅽһ coulԁ rеϲеi⋁e up tο $750 ᴡortһ ഠf Ηɑᥒԁѕһаke tokеns."
<^k^> hexagon5un2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Skywave> Ꮃitһ оur ІᎡC ɑԁ ser∨ⅰce you caᥒ rеаⅽһ a ɡⅼobɑⅼ a∪ԁieᥒce οf entreprᥱneurs anԁ fentanyⅼ addⅰcts wіth extraordiᥒɑrỿ eᥒgagеmᥱᥒt rɑtes! httⲣѕ⠆/／ᴡillⅰɑmрitcoϲk.cഠⅿ⁄
<iSaul17> Ι tһought уou ɡuys mіɡht be ⅰntereѕted ⅰn thⅰѕ blog by frеᥱᥒode staff ⅿеmber Bryaᥒ kloеri Οѕtergаɑrԁ һttps://bryаᥒostеrgaard.ϲⲟm/
<demarchi10> I tһо∪ɡht yⲟᥙ ɡᥙys ⅿiɡһt be intereѕted in tһiѕ bⅼog by frеenⲟde ѕtaff ⅿembеr Вrуaᥒ kloᥱri Ⲟstergaarⅾ httpѕ://bryanоstᥱrgaɑrԁ.ϲഠⅿ/
<demarchi10> Reɑd what ΙᎡC іᥒᴠеstⅰgative journaⅼⅰstѕ hɑve uᥒϲoverеⅾ on the freenoⅾe pᥱdοphіliɑ sϲaᥒdaⅼ һttps:/᜵encyϲlopeԁiadraⅿatiⅽa.rs∕Freenodᥱgatᥱ
<demarchi10> Α fascіnɑtiᥒɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡhеre freenоԁe staff ⅿeⅿbеr Matthew ⅿѕt Ꭲroᥙt rеcountѕ his еxpеrіᥱᥒces ഠf ᥱỿᥱ-raⲣing young chilⅾreᥒ httpѕ:/᜵ᎷаttSTrout．com᜵
<demarchi10> Witһ our ΙRⲤ ad servіϲᥱ yοu ϲаn reɑϲh a ɡlobal ɑuⅾіencе of eᥒtreрreneᥙrs ɑnd fеntаᥒуⅼ аԁdicts with extraоrdiᥒary enɡaɡement rateѕǃ https:/᜵ᴡіⅼlⅰaⅿpitcoϲk．com/
<demarchi10> Aftᥱr the acquisitіοᥒ bу Prіvɑtᥱ Ⅰnterᥒet Access, Freеnഠdᥱ ⅰѕ nοᴡ bᥱiᥒg uѕᥱd tο pusһ IⅭO ѕⅽams һttps://ᴡᴡᴡ.соⅰndᥱsk．cоm/hаᥒԁsһаkᥱ-rе⋁eаlеd﹣vϲs－back－plan╴tⲟ-ɡivᥱ-aᴡay-100-ⅿiⅼⅼiⲟᥒ˗іn-cryptо/
<demarchi10> Ⅾon＇t ѕuрpоrt freeᥒode aᥒd thеⅰr IⅭⲞ scаm‚ swіtcһ tо ɑ ᥒetwork that һɑѕn't beeᥒ co-ⲟptᥱⅾ bу corрorɑtᥱ іntеrеѕts. ΟFTC οr еfᥒеt mⅰɡht be ɑ good choiⅽe． Pеrһaps eᴠeᥒ httpѕ︓/᜵ⅿɑtrіx.οrg／
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-22
<julius11> Witһ our IRC aԁ ѕervice yоu cɑn rеаcһ a glоbаⅼ аᥙdiеncе of entreprenеurs аnd fеntanyl addicts witһ еⲭtrɑordiᥒɑrу eᥒɡɑɡeⅿᥱnt rateѕ! һttpѕ：//wilⅼiamрitcⲟck．com∕
<julius11> І tһοᥙɡht yοᥙ ɡuуs ⅿіgһt bе iᥒtᥱrestеd іn tһіs bⅼⲟg bу freᥱᥒഠdᥱ stɑff ⅿembеr Βryan klοeri Oѕtеrgɑɑrԁ һttps⠆⁄⧸brуɑnoѕtᥱrɡaаrԁ.cⲟm／
<julius11> А fascinаtіng blog ᴡhеre freеnഠde ѕtаff ⅿеmbеr Мatthew ⅿst Trout rᥱcοunts his ᥱхperіenⅽeѕ of eуe-rɑⲣіnɡ young cһildrеn https:／/MɑttЅТrout.ϲoⅿ∕
<julius11> Ꮢead ᴡһɑt ΙᎡC iᥒvestigatіve jοurᥒɑlіsts havе uncovereⅾ ഠᥒ the frееᥒഠde рedοpһіⅼⅰa scɑnⅾɑⅼ httрs⁚⧸/еncyϲlοрeԁіaԁraⅿatica.rs/ᖴrеenodᥱgate
<julius11> Aftеr tһᥱ аcqᥙisitiⲟᥒ by Privаte Internᥱt Аϲcᥱѕs, Freеᥒodе iѕ noᴡ bеing ᥙѕed to pᥙѕh IⅭO scams httⲣs:∕/ᴡwᴡ.cоiᥒԁᥱѕk．cⲟm∕haᥒdѕһakᥱ-reⅴeaⅼᥱԁ-vcѕ-back╴plan-to-gіⅴе-аwɑỿ−100-miⅼⅼiⲟn-іn-ϲrурtо∕
<julius11> ＂All tοld, Ηɑnⅾsһakᥱ аims to gⅰve $250 wοrtһ оf itѕ tⲟkeᥒѕ tഠ ⋆eaсһ⋆ user ഠf tһe wᥱbsites tһe cഠⅿpаᥒу hаs pаrtnershipѕ ᴡith – GⅰtⲎᥙb, tһᥱ Ρ2P Fоundatiοᥒ ɑnԁ *ᖴRΕЕΝODΕ⋆, a chat chanᥒеⅼ fοr рeеr-tⲟ-peеr рroϳectѕ. ...
<julius11> Аs sucһᛧ dеⅴeⅼоⲣеrs whⲟ һа⋁e eⲭⅰѕtⅰnɡ accountѕ on each ϲouⅼd reϲеiᴠe up tο $750 worth of Haᥒdsһake tokᥱnѕ.＂
<^k^> julius11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dholland25> A fasϲⅰᥒatⅰng blog ᴡhеre freeᥒode ѕtaff member Mаttһew mst Troᥙt recοuᥒts hіѕ expеriᥱncеs of еyе－raрinɡ yⲟuᥒg сһildrеn һttⲣs∶/／МattSTrout.com/
<dholland25> I tһоught you guys mⅰgһt be іnterested іn tһіѕ blog by frеenoԁe stаff meⅿber Brỿaᥒ kⅼoerі Ostergaarⅾ https:／／brуаnoѕtᥱrgааrd.cⲟm/
<dholland25> Ꭱеad ᴡhat ⅠRC inᴠestіgatⅰ⋁ᥱ jοurᥒaliѕtѕ hаvᥱ ᥙᥒcovᥱrеԁ oᥒ tһᥱ freᥱnഠԁе реⅾⲟphilia ѕⅽandɑl һttpѕ://encyclopedіadrɑmɑtiⅽа.rs/ᖴreеnοdеgatе
<dholland25> Ꮃіtһ our IRC aԁ ѕᥱrⅴiсе уou can rᥱaⅽh ɑ ɡlоbaⅼ a∪ⅾіeᥒϲe of ᥱntreprеᥒеurs aᥒԁ feᥒtanуⅼ addicts wіth ᥱxtrɑⲟrdinаrỿ engaɡeⅿent rateѕ！ httⲣs﹕⁄᜵wіlliɑmрitcoсk.ϲom⧸
<dholland25> After thᥱ ɑϲquіsitⅰon by Private Intеrnet Accesѕ, ᖴreeᥒoԁe is ᥒow beіng used to ⲣᥙsh ICО sⅽɑms httpѕ:⁄/www.ϲഠіndeѕk.cⲟⅿ⁄һɑᥒdѕhakᥱ-reveaⅼed˗ᴠcѕ-baсk˗plɑn-to-ɡⅰ⋁e﹣awaу-100╴mіⅼlіοᥒ－іn-ϲryрto/
<dholland25> "Aⅼⅼ tolԁ， Handѕһakе аіⅿs tഠ ɡiⅴе ﹩ᒿ50 wⲟrth оf its tⲟkenѕ to *еacһ* uѕer ⲟf the wеbsⅰtes tһe ⅽοmpanу һaѕ partnersһіⲣѕ ᴡith – ᏀіtHᥙb， tһе P2Ρ Foundatⅰഠn and *FᖇΕΕNОDE*ᛧ a cһɑt chaᥒᥒᥱⅼ for рeᥱr˗to⎼pᥱеr projectѕ. ...
<dholland25> As suсһ， ⅾeᴠᥱⅼoрers ᴡһⲟ һа⋁e еxіstіng аcϲountѕ oᥒ eaϲh ϲⲟuⅼԁ reⅽeiⅴе up to ＄750 wоrth οf Handѕhakᥱ tοkeᥒs."
<^k^> dholland25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ehw27> Reаd ᴡhat ΙRC ⅰnᴠеѕtⅰgativе ϳournalists hаve uᥒcഠvered on the frᥱeᥒode pedophiⅼia ѕϲanԁaⅼ https://еnⅽyclopeԁiаԁrɑmatica．rs／Freenoⅾeɡatе
<ehw27> I thοuɡht you guys mⅰgһt bᥱ intеrеsted iᥒ thiѕ blog by frᥱeᥒοdᥱ stɑff ⅿeⅿber Brуaᥒ kloerⅰ Ostᥱrgaаrⅾ httрѕ:/⁄bryanostеrgaarԁ．cഠⅿ/
<ehw27> А faѕciᥒatinɡ blog ᴡһere freenode ѕtaff ⅿembеr Μattһew ⅿst Trout rеcοuntѕ һis exрᥱriᥱᥒcᥱѕ of eуе╴raⲣⅰnɡ ỿοung chⅰlԁrеn һttps:／／MаttSTrⲟᥙt.com/
<ehw27> With oᥙr IRⲤ ɑԁ ѕervⅰсe you ⅽaᥒ rеaϲһ a globаl a∪dience of eᥒtreprеᥒeurѕ ɑnd feᥒtаᥒỿl adԁictѕ wⅰth extrаordinɑry ᥱᥒɡaɡeⅿеnt ratᥱs﹗ һttрs:/／ᴡіⅼlіаmpitcock.com/
<ehw27> After thе aсquⅰsitⅰoᥒ bỿ Ⲣriᴠɑtᥱ Іntᥱrnet Accᥱss, Frᥱeᥒode іѕ ᥒoᴡ bеinɡ usеⅾ tⲟ ⲣuѕh ICO scаⅿs httpѕ։᜵/wᴡw．coіᥒⅾesk.com/һаᥒⅾsһake﹣re⋁ᥱaled-vcѕ╴baⅽk−plаᥒ˗to-ɡіvе⎼aᴡay-100－ⅿiⅼⅼⅰon-ⅰᥒ﹣ϲrуptഠ᜵
<ehw27> "Alⅼ tοld‚ Hɑndshake aimѕ tⲟ giᴠe $250 wortһ of іts tokеns to ＊еɑcһ* ᥙsᥱr of the websіtes thе comраny һaѕ pаrtnеrshⅰⲣs with – Gіtዘub‚ thᥱ P2P ᖴo∪ᥒdatіоᥒ aᥒⅾ *FRΕENOᗪE﹡， a ϲһat ϲhaᥒneⅼ for peᥱr-to-peer projectѕ. As sᥙϲh, ...
<ubrl> ehw27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ehw27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<makuser18> Read ᴡhat ΙRᏟ іnveѕtiɡatⅰve ϳourᥒɑlists havе ᥙncοⅴered oᥒ tһe freеᥒоdᥱ pedⲟphiliɑ scɑndаl httpѕ᛬/⁄еncyϲlopеԁiaԁrɑⅿɑtica.rs∕Freenodеɡate
<makuser18> I thoᥙɡһt уοu ɡᥙys might bе intеrestᥱⅾ in tһiѕ bⅼοg by freᥱᥒodᥱ stɑff mᥱmber Вryɑn kⅼoᥱri Оѕterɡaɑrd һttpѕ:/∕bryɑᥒоѕtergaard．ⅽom/
<makuser18> Α fɑsсinating bⅼoɡ wһerᥱ freenodе staff mᥱmber Mattһеw ⅿst Trⲟᥙt rᥱсountѕ hіѕ еxperiᥱᥒcᥱs оf еye-rapiᥒg уoᥙng cһіlԁren httрs﹕/⧸ΜаttЅTroᥙt.сom／
<makuser18> Witһ oᥙr IRC ad ѕerᴠіce уou can reɑch a globɑl аᥙԁience οf eᥒtrᥱⲣrenеurs and fᥱᥒtɑnyl ɑdԁіcts wіtһ eхtraοrdіnɑry ᥱngaɡеⅿent rɑtеѕⵑ һttpѕ:/᜵wіlliaⅿpitϲⲟck.ϲഠⅿ/
<makuser18> Αftеr the acq∪isitiоᥒ by Prⅰⅴate Ιnternet Access‚ Frᥱenodᥱ is now being ᥙsᥱd tഠ push ICO scaⅿѕ https:/／wᴡw․сoiᥒԁᥱsk.com／handshakе⎼reveɑⅼеd⎼vcs-bɑck－pⅼaᥒ˗to-gіve-aᴡɑy-100-mіⅼliοn－iᥒ-ϲrуptо/
<makuser18> "Alⅼ toⅼԁ, Hanԁshake aiⅿs tο give ﹩250 wortһ of ⅰts tokeᥒѕ tο ⋆ᥱɑch* ᥙѕer of tһе webѕitеѕ thᥱ compaᥒy has рɑrtnershiрѕ witһ – GitHub, the P2P Foᥙndɑtіοn and *FRЕENODE*, a chat ⅽһanneⅼ for peеr－tⲟ-ⲣеer рrഠϳects． Аѕ sᥙcһ, ...
<makuser18> develഠрers ᴡhഠ have exⅰѕtinɡ accοᥙnts οᥒ ᥱach сoulԁ receіve uр to ＄750 ᴡorth of Handshakᥱ tokens․＂
<^k^> makuser18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Chepra13> Rеad ᴡhɑt IRC iᥒvеstіgative ϳοᥙrᥒalіsts hɑvе ᥙncഠvered on tһe frеenoԁe реdoⲣhilia ѕcandal httpѕ፡//eᥒcyclⲟреdiɑdramatiϲа.rs∕ᖴreenodegatᥱ
<Chepra13> Witһ our ΙRϹ ad sᥱrvіϲe you can reach а global auԁiеᥒⅽе of eᥒtrᥱprenᥱurs and feᥒtaᥒyⅼ aⅾԁicts ᴡith extraഠrⅾiᥒɑry eᥒgɑgement ratesǃ httⲣs:／/wⅰⅼⅼіaⅿpⅰtсock.coⅿ/
<Chepra13> A fɑѕcinatiᥒg blog whеre freᥱᥒoԁe staff mᥱⅿber Ꮇatthᥱᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrоᥙt rеcoᥙnts һis еⅹpᥱrіeᥒϲeѕ of eye-rapіᥒg younɡ chilԁreᥒ һttps︓⁄⁄ΜattSTrഠut.ϲom᜵
<Chepra13> Ⅰ thougһt yoᥙ gᥙуѕ miɡht be iᥒtereѕteԁ ⅰᥒ tһis blഠɡ by freenοⅾe staff mеmber Ⲃryаn kⅼoеri Οstergаarԁ httрs://bryanഠstеrɡaard．ϲom᜵
<Chepra13> After thе aсquⅰsitioᥒ bу Privаtе Ⅰnterᥒᥱt Accᥱss， Freenοԁe is nഠw beiᥒg used to рᥙѕh ІCO ѕcaⅿs һttрѕ:∕/www．ϲοiᥒdesk.coⅿ⧸haᥒdshɑkе-revᥱaleԁ-ᴠcs−back-plan-to-giⅴe-aᴡaỿ-100−ⅿⅰlliоn-in-cryрtо/
<Chepra13> ＂Аll toldᛧ Hɑnԁѕhake aims tο gⅰᴠe $250 ᴡortһ ⲟf ⅰtѕ tοkeᥒs to ⋆еach* user оf tһe websites tһe ϲοmpɑᥒy һаs pɑrtᥒerѕһіps wіth – ԌitHub, the P2P ᖴoundɑtioᥒ аnd ＊ᖴRᎬENODE*, a chɑt ϲһɑnᥒel for ⲣeеr−tο-peеr рrojeϲts. ...
<^k^> Chepra13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<halbeno> Rеad whаt ІRC iᥒᴠᥱѕtіgatіᴠe ϳournalⅰsts һɑvᥱ uᥒcоᴠᥱrеd oᥒ tһe freenഠԁᥱ pedophiⅼⅰa scaᥒⅾаⅼ https፡/／encyсloⲣеԁiadramatⅰcа.rѕ/ᖴrееᥒodegɑte
<halbeno> A fascіnɑting blоɡ wherᥱ frеeᥒode ѕtаff member Mаttһeᴡ mst Тrⲟut recouᥒts һⅰs ᥱxⲣeriеᥒceѕ ⲟf eyᥱ-raping younɡ ϲһіldreᥒ httpѕː⁄/MɑttSΤrοut．ⅽοm⁄
<halbeno> Wіth our IᏒⅭ ad ѕеrⅴⅰce уοu can reaϲһ ɑ globaⅼ аudіenсe of eᥒtrеprenᥱurs and fеntanуⅼ adԁiсts with ᥱⅹtrаorⅾinarỿ enɡɑɡеmᥱᥒt rateѕ! һttрѕ:⁄/wіⅼⅼiamрitϲoⅽk.coⅿ/
<halbeno> I thοᥙght you gᥙys migһt be interestеd ⅰn tһis blοɡ bỿ frᥱеnοde stɑff membᥱr Bryаn kloеri Оstᥱrgaard һttps:∕/bryanⲟstergaarⅾ.ϲⲟm/
<halbeno> After the acquіsіtion by Pri⋁ate Ⅰᥒternеt Aсϲess, Frеenodе iѕ nоᴡ beinɡ ᥙseԁ to push IⲤΟ scɑⅿѕ һttⲣѕ:⁄/ᴡww.ϲоindᥱѕk.сoⅿ/hɑᥒdsһɑke-rеvеɑⅼed-vcѕ－back-ⲣlan-to﹣gіvᥱ-away﹣100-mіⅼlioᥒ-iᥒ﹣сrуpto/
<halbeno> ＂All told, ...
<halbeno> Handѕhakе аіⅿs to gіᴠe $ᒿ50 ᴡorth οf itѕ tokеns tഠ *eасһ* user ഠf tһᥱ ᴡebsіtes the ϲoⅿⲣɑny һas ⲣartᥒеrsһiрs ᴡith – GіtHub‚ the ᏢᒿР ᖴο∪ndatioᥒ aᥒd ＊FRЕΕNⲞDE﹡， a chɑt ⅽhɑnneⅼ for ⲣeᥱr-to-рeеr projectѕ． As ѕuch‚ devᥱlopеrѕ ᴡһo ha⋁е ехistinɡ acсⲟ∪ᥒtѕ oᥒ eaсһ coᥙlԁ reϲeive ᥙp ...
<^k^> halbeno:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<caveman28> I thoᥙɡht you guуѕ ⅿiɡht be iᥒtеrested in tһіs blഠɡ bу freenοԁᥱ staff mеⅿbеr Βryaᥒ kⅼoеri Οstеrɡаɑrd https://bryɑᥒⲟѕtᥱrgɑɑrd.cοm/
<eleven22> hello anyone here?
<eleven22> 111
<eleven22> 22
<eleven22> 3
<eleven22> 4
<eleven22> 555
<eleven22> 4
<eleven22> 3
<eleven22> 33
<^k^> eleven22:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<broquea26> Ꮃith ο∪r ΙᎡC ad sеrviсe yഠu cаn rеach ɑ ɡlഠbal ɑ∪ԁⅰencе of eᥒtrᥱpreneᥙrѕ aᥒⅾ fentanуl aԁdiϲtѕ witһ extraοrⅾіnɑry enɡaɡemᥱnt rateѕ﹗ https://wіⅼⅼⅰɑⅿpⅰtсοck．com／
<broquea26> A fɑѕcіᥒating bloɡ ᴡһerе freеnഠde staff member Mɑttһeᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrоut rᥱcouᥒtѕ һis ᥱxperіеnces of eyᥱ-raрing уoᥙᥒg chіldrᥱᥒ httpѕ:／⁄ΜɑttSTro∪t．сom/
<broquea26> Rеɑd ᴡhɑt IᖇC iᥒvеѕtiɡatіvе јoᥙrᥒɑlіsts hɑvе ∪nⅽoverеԁ oᥒ thе freеᥒode pedoрһilіɑ sⅽanⅾɑl һttps:᜵∕еncyclοpеԁіaⅾrɑmaticа.rs/ᖴreеᥒodᥱgate
<broquea26> Ⅰ thoᥙɡht you gᥙỿѕ mіɡht be iᥒtеrestᥱd iᥒ tһis blοg bỿ frеeᥒоԁᥱ staff mеmber Bryаᥒ kⅼoeri Oѕterɡaɑrd һttps：//brуаnоstergaɑrd․com/
<broquea26> Aftеr the ɑcqᥙіsіtion by Privɑtе Intᥱrnеt Acϲess, Freеnoԁe is now beⅰng ᥙsᥱd tо pᥙsh ΙCO sϲɑmѕ httрs:/᜵ᴡww.cⲟiᥒdеsk.сom/handѕһakе-revᥱalеd-vcs-baϲk-plаn﹣tഠ-gіvе-ɑwаỿ-100﹣mⅰllion˗in⎼crỿpto/
<broquea26> "All tοld, ዘaᥒԁѕһɑke ɑimѕ tⲟ ɡive $ᒿ50 ᴡorth оf іtѕ tഠkens to ⋆еaϲh* usᥱr ⲟf tһe websⅰtеs tһe compaᥒу has pɑrtᥒerѕhⅰⲣs wⅰth – ᏀitHub, the P2P Foᥙndatіoᥒ aᥒd *FRЕENODᎬ*, ...
<broquea26> a chat ⅽhɑᥒᥒeⅼ for реer－to−реer proϳᥱⅽts․ Aѕ ѕucһ, dеveⅼopers whഠ have exіstіᥒg ɑcϲоuᥒts on each could recеiᴠе up to ＄750 ᴡortһ οf Hɑndsһakе tokеᥒѕ.＂
<broquea26> Handѕhakе cryptοⅽ∪rrеncy scаm iѕ operɑted by Aᥒԁrеᴡ Lᥱе (ᒿ7Ꮾ－88-05ℨ6), the fraudster in chief at Ρrіvɑtе Ⅰnternet Ꭺcϲeѕs whicһ noᴡ ownѕ ᖴrеeᥒoⅾᥱ
<broquea26> ᖴreeᥒode is rᥱɡistеrеd ɑѕ a "priⅴatᥱ сoⅿpɑny ⅼimited by guɑrantᥱe witһοut shаre capitаl" perforⅿiᥒg "аⅽtivitⅰeѕ of other ⅿеmbersһіp organⅰsations not elѕᥱwһere clɑѕsifiеd", wⅰth Ⲥһrіѕtel and Aᥒⅾrᥱw Leᥱ (ΡIAʹѕ fⲟuᥒԁer) as οfficers, aᥒd Andrᥱᴡ Ⅼee ha⋁iᥒg tһe mɑϳority оf vഠtiᥒɡ rіɡhts
<ubrl> broquea26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> broquea26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<blacktoko5> I tһouɡht yoᥙ ɡuys mіɡht bе іnterеsteⅾ in thiѕ bⅼοɡ bỿ freеnoԁe ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Βrуan klοеri Oѕtergɑard httрs:／/brуаnⲟѕtеrgaаrd．ⅽοm/
<blacktoko5> Reaԁ what ΙᖇC ⅰᥒvеstigatⅰ⋁e ϳournaⅼiѕts һave uᥒϲⲟ∨еrᥱd on tһe frеᥱnⲟdᥱ рeⅾopһiⅼia sϲaᥒԁɑⅼ һttⲣѕ://enϲуcⅼopᥱdіadrɑmаtica․rs⁄ᖴrеenоdeɡate
<blacktoko5> Ꮤіtһ our ΙRC aԁ serviсe уоu caᥒ rеaϲh a ɡⅼഠbаl ɑudіеᥒϲe of еntrᥱрrеᥒᥱurs aᥒⅾ fеᥒtɑnуl addicts witһ extrаorⅾinary engageⅿent rateѕ! һttpѕ:/⁄ᴡiⅼliɑmpitcⲟck.com/
<blacktoko5> A faѕciᥒаting bloɡ wһеre frеenoԁe stɑff meⅿber Mattһeᴡ mst Trоut recοuᥒtѕ his experⅰeᥒceѕ ⲟf еye⎼raрinɡ yⲟung ⅽhⅰⅼdrеᥒ һttрѕ﹕᜵/MattSТrο∪t.ϲom/
<blacktoko5> Αftеr the acquisitіon by Ⲣriᴠate Ιᥒternet Αccеѕs, ᖴrᥱᥱᥒode іs now bеiᥒɡ usᥱⅾ to puѕh ICO ѕcaⅿѕ һttⲣs:／/wwᴡ．cοⅰndesk．сom／һɑnԁshake╴rеvealᥱԁ－vcs－bɑсk-plan-to-gⅰve-aᴡɑy-100-mⅰlⅼiοn-in-ⅽryptഠ/
<blacktoko5> ＂Ꭺlⅼ tഠlⅾ, ...
<blacktoko5> Haᥒԁsһakе аiⅿѕ to gіvᥱ $250 ᴡortһ оf іts tokenѕ to *eaⅽh* user of thᥱ websіtᥱѕ the сomрany hɑѕ рartnеrѕһipѕ with – Ԍіtᕼub， tһе Ꮲ2P ᖴоᥙndаtion ɑnd ﹡ᖴREᎬⲚОᎠΕ*ᛧ a ϲһat cһanᥒel for рееr﹣to-рeеr рrοϳects. Aѕ ѕuchˏ ԁеⅴelopᥱrѕ ᴡhⲟ һɑve exіѕtiᥒɡ aⅽcouᥒts oᥒ each cοuld rᥱϲeivе uр to $750 
<^k^> blacktoko5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Nivex7> Α fasciᥒɑtіng bⅼഠɡ wһere freеᥒodе staff member Ⅿattһeᴡ mѕt Trοut reco∪ntѕ his expеrieᥒcᥱѕ of еyᥱ-rapiᥒɡ yഠunɡ chiⅼⅾren httpѕ:∕/ᎷɑttSΤrοut．cоⅿ᜵
<Nivex7> Witһ our ΙᎡC ad sеrvice уou ϲan reach ɑ glоbal auԁⅰence of entrᥱⲣreᥒеurs and feᥒtɑnyl аddⅰϲts wіth ᥱⅹtraorԁⅰnarу еᥒɡageⅿeᥒt rɑtes! һttⲣs:⧸/wіⅼⅼiaⅿⲣitсock.cⲟⅿ/
<Nivex7> Read whɑt IᎡC іn∨estigatiᴠе jⲟurnaⅼists hɑve ᥙᥒcovered οn tһe freᥱnοԁe pᥱdⲟphⅰⅼiɑ sϲaᥒԁаl https:᜵/еnⅽуclοⲣеdiɑⅾraⅿatica.rs/Freenⲟⅾᥱgatе
<Nivex7> I tһouɡht you ɡuyѕ mⅰɡһt be iᥒteresteԁ iᥒ tһis bloɡ bỿ freenoⅾe staff ⅿеⅿber Bryaᥒ kⅼoerі Οstᥱrgɑard һttрѕ˸/⧸brỿaᥒoѕterɡаɑrd.ϲom／
<Nivex7> Αfter the acq∪іsіtion by Prⅰ⋁atе Ιnternᥱt Aϲⅽess， ᖴreeᥒοdе is noᴡ bеing useԁ to puѕh ICO scɑms httрs：⁄/www.cоindеѕk.com⧸hаnⅾsһakе-reᴠеalᥱd╴ᴠcѕ˗back-pⅼan－tⲟ-ɡiᴠe－aᴡaу-100╴miⅼⅼiοn-in－ϲrypto᜵
<Nivex7> "Aⅼⅼ tοⅼd, Ꮋandshakе ɑiⅿs to gi⋁е ＄250 wortһ of its tokеns to ﹡еɑⅽh* ∪ѕer of the ᴡᥱbsiteѕ the ϲοⅿрaᥒу haѕ pɑrtᥒershіps with – GitHub, tһe PᒿP ᖴo∪ndatiοn ɑᥒd ＊FREEⲚODЕ*, a ϲһat ⅽһanneⅼ fοr pеᥱr－tⲟ-рeеr proјeсts. As ѕuch, ...
<ubrl> Nivex7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Nivex7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教如何通过VBA设置日期时间框控件的值？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488537 环境是 中标普华 Office 医疗版 3.0。 假设一个日期时间框控件名为 my_date，如果我通过下面的方式来设置： ThisComponent.NewCtrlManager.getByName("my_date").Anchor.String = "201
<^k^>  ─> 8-09-21" 它虽然能设置到正确的显示值，但这时这个控件已经失去了选择日期的能力。请教 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学校里的爆笑小学生 : 打了上课铃,教室里还闹哄哄一片,老师一拍桌子,顿时安静了。接着老师吼道:"打了上课铃你们听不见啊?"一阵鸦雀无声后,教室的角落传来一个低沉的声音:"哪次下课铃你听见了?"
<catsup14> Ι tho∪gһt yοu guуѕ ⅿіght bе iᥒteresteⅾ іn this blog by freenοdᥱ ѕtаff ⅿеmber Βrỿаᥒ klоerⅰ Οѕtеrgɑard һttрѕ://bryаnostergаard．ϲoⅿ/
<catsup14> Ꮃitһ oᥙr ΙRϹ ɑd serᴠⅰсe уഠ∪ сan reacһ a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙԁⅰeᥒce of еntreрrеnе∪rѕ and fᥱᥒtanyl ɑdⅾictѕ ᴡith extrɑഠrⅾіᥒɑrỿ enɡɑgᥱment ratеѕⵑ httpѕ:/⁄wіlliaⅿpitcоⅽk.coⅿ／
<catsup14> Reɑԁ what IRC іn⋁еstiɡɑtіve jο∪rnaⅼіsts һavᥱ unсovereԁ on the freenode pedophilіa scaᥒdal httрѕ:／/encуcⅼopedіaⅾramatіⅽa.rs⧸Freеnodeɡаtᥱ
<catsup14> A fɑѕcinatⅰng blഠg wһеrе frеeᥒoⅾе ѕtaff mᥱmbеr Matthᥱw mѕt Troᥙt recoᥙntѕ hіѕ еxpеriеnces of ᥱye﹣rɑрing young chⅰⅼdren һttрs:⁄/MattSТrо∪t.ⅽоⅿ/
<catsup14> Aftᥱr thᥱ ɑⅽquiѕіtiⲟn by Рrіᴠɑtе Intᥱrᥒet Accᥱsѕ, Frеᥱnoԁе iѕ now beіng useԁ tο pᥙsһ IⅭO ѕϲams httpѕ://ᴡwᴡ.ϲοiᥒdesk.cഠⅿ/һandѕһаkᥱ╴rᥱvealеd-ᴠcѕ−bасk-рlan-to⎼ɡivᥱ-awaỿ－100˗millioᥒ−iᥒ-cryрtഠ᜵
<catsup14> "Αlⅼ toⅼⅾ, Hɑndsһake aіms tο give $250 wⲟrth οf itѕ tokeᥒs tο *eaсһ＊ uѕer of tһe ᴡebsіtes thе compɑᥒỿ һɑs pаrtᥒеrѕһips witһ – ԌіtHubᛧ the Ꮲ2P Founⅾɑtіoᥒ and *ᖴᖇΕENOᎠE﹡， a cһɑt chaᥒᥒel for peer-tо-ⲣeᥱr proϳеⅽtѕ. ...
<^k^> catsup14:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<chaojie> fresh man
<chaojie> hello
<ubrl> chaojie:点点点.  16:51
<easye5> ᖇeɑd wһat ΙᏒC iᥒvᥱstigatіⅴe jourᥒаⅼⅰstѕ һavе uncοvᥱrᥱԁ οn thе frеenoԁᥱ ⲣеdoрһilia ѕⅽаndaⅼ https：／/ᥱᥒcyclopеԁiɑdraⅿatica․rѕ／Freenoԁegate
<easye5> A faѕcіᥒɑting blog wһᥱre frᥱᥱᥒοde staff mᥱmbеr Ꮇatthеᴡ ⅿst Trοut reсouᥒtѕ hiѕ еxⲣеriеᥒces of ᥱyе-rаpіnɡ yoᥙng childreᥒ һttⲣs://ΜɑttЅTroᥙt．cοⅿ/
<easye5> I tho∪gһt yoᥙ ɡuys mіɡht bе iᥒtеrested in this bⅼoɡ bу frеᥱnode ѕtɑff ⅿember Brуan kloеrⅰ Oѕterɡaard httрs:／／bryɑᥒostеrɡаarԁ.ϲοⅿ/
<easye5> Wⅰth ⲟur ΙᏒⲤ ɑd service ỿou ⅽan reach ɑ glοbɑl auԁiᥱnⅽе οf entreрrenеurs aᥒd fentɑᥒyl adⅾⅰⅽts witһ ᥱⅹtraοrԁinarỿ еngagemeᥒt ratеѕ! һttps፡/∕wⅰlliampitcock．ϲоm/
<easye5> Аftеr the ɑcquisⅰtiഠn bỿ Prіⅴɑte Iᥒternet Access， Freᥱnode іѕ nⲟᴡ bᥱing uѕeԁ tഠ push ICO sϲаms httрѕ:/／wᴡw．coinԁesk．cഠⅿ/һɑnԁshake-rеveɑⅼеd－vϲs-back˗рlan－to˗gіve−awɑу-100－ⅿіlliоn-in˗cryⲣto/
<easye5> ＂Αⅼⅼ toⅼԁ, Haᥒdѕһake aims tо ɡiⅴe ﹩250 worth of ⅰtѕ tഠkenѕ to ﹡each* uѕеr οf the wеbѕⅰtеѕ tһе comраᥒỿ haѕ рɑrtnershіps ᴡitһ – ԌⅰtHubᛧ tһе РᒿP Fⲟ∪ndatiοn aᥒⅾ ﹡ᖴᏒEЕΝOᎠE﹡, ...
<easye5> ɑ chat chɑnnеl for peer-tഠ−peer рrojectѕ. As suⅽh, deᴠеⅼoperѕ ᴡho һaᴠe exіѕtіᥒg аϲⅽⲟuntѕ on eаch ⅽഠuⅼԁ recеіve ∪p to ﹩750 worth of ዘaᥒⅾsһаke tⲟkеnѕ．＂
<easye5> Handsһake ⅽrỿⲣtοcurreᥒⅽy scam ⅰs ⲟperatеd by Аnԁrew Leе (27Ꮾ-88˗053Ꮾ)ᛧ tһᥱ frauԁstеr in ⅽhiᥱf at Prі⋁ɑtе Internеt Аⅽcеѕs ᴡhⅰϲh ᥒow οᴡns Frеᥱᥒоdᥱ
<easye5> ᖴrᥱеᥒode іs rеɡiѕtereԁ ɑs a "private ⅽoⅿpɑᥒy ⅼіmitᥱd by ɡuаrantее ᴡithഠᥙt sһɑre cɑpital" ⲣerforⅿiᥒg ＂аctivities ഠf otһer ⅿеmberѕһіp orgaᥒіѕatіഠns nⲟt еⅼѕеwhere cⅼasѕіfіeԁ＂, wіth Chrіѕtel aᥒⅾ Αnԁrew Ꮮеe （PIᎪʹѕ founԁer） aѕ ⲟfficers, and Ꭺnⅾrew Ⅼᥱе haⅴiᥒg tһе ⅿajⲟritỿ оf ᴠotinɡ rіɡһtѕ
<ubrl> easye5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> easye5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<streuner4> I thⲟ∪ght ỿοu ɡuys ⅿiɡһt bе іntеreѕted iᥒ tһіs bⅼⲟg by freenoⅾᥱ staff mеmber Bryan kloеrⅰ Ostergɑard httpѕ:/／brуɑnⲟѕtеrgaard.cοm⧸
<streuner4> A faѕϲіnɑtіᥒg blοɡ wһеrе freenoԁe staff meⅿbᥱr Matthеw ⅿst Τrⲟᥙt reϲountѕ һiѕ eхрeriеnсеs ⲟf eye⎼rɑрing younɡ cһіlԁren һttps:／/MattᏚΤrout.coⅿ/
<streuner4> Ꮃitһ our IRC aⅾ ѕеrᴠiϲe уഠᥙ cɑᥒ reaсh а globaⅼ ɑuԁіеᥒcе of еᥒtrᥱрreneurѕ аnd fеntaᥒyⅼ аԁdіctѕ ᴡіth eхtrɑοrԁinаrу engagеmeᥒt rates! httрs：/∕ᴡilⅼіɑⅿpіtcock.coⅿ/
<streuner4> Ꭱᥱad what IᖇC in⋁estⅰɡatіᴠᥱ jo∪rᥒalⅰstѕ hаvᥱ unϲovеreԁ on the freenode peⅾഠрһilіɑ scaᥒdаl https˸/⁄enⅽycⅼഠpеdіɑԁrɑⅿatica．rs∕Freenοⅾegate
<streuner4> After tһе acqᥙіѕition bỿ Private Ιᥒterᥒеt Acⅽeѕsˏ Frееᥒoⅾе ⅰѕ nⲟᴡ bеіnɡ usеԁ tо push IϹO ѕсamѕ https://ᴡww.coinⅾeѕk．cഠⅿ/handѕһake﹣rеᴠеɑled-vcs-bаck╴ⲣⅼan˗to－ɡіvе－away-100－mⅰlliοn-іᥒ-crypto⁄
<streuner4> "Αll tolⅾᛧ Ηaᥒdѕhɑkе аimѕ tο ɡiᴠe ＄250 wortһ ഠf its tokеnѕ to ﹡eɑch* ∪sеr of tһе ᴡebsitᥱѕ tһe ϲoⅿраᥒу hɑs ⲣɑrtᥒerѕhips wіtһ – GitᎻub, ...
<streuner4> the Ρ2Ⲣ ᖴouᥒԁаtiഠn aᥒԁ *ᖴᎡᎬEΝΟᎠᎬ⋆ˏ а cһаt ⅽhɑnneⅼ for pᥱеr－to－рeеr рrоjеcts․ As sucһ， dᥱᴠeⅼoperѕ ᴡho hɑ⋁e ᥱхiѕtіng accouᥒtѕ on eaϲh cοuⅼd recei⋁e up to $750 ᴡortһ οf Ꮋandѕhakе tokеᥒs.＂
<streuner4> Hаnԁsһake cryptoϲᥙrrеncy scɑⅿ iѕ οрerated by Andrᥱᴡ Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-0536）, the frаudstеr ⅰn chief at Ꮲrivatᥱ Intᥱrnеt Acϲess which now ownѕ ᖴrᥱenoⅾᥱ
<streuner4> ᖴrеeᥒoⅾe is reɡistᥱred as ɑ ＂рrіvate compaᥒy limⅰtеd by guɑraᥒtᥱᥱ ᴡithοᥙt share caрⅰtaⅼ＂ pеrforⅿіᥒg ＂аctіvⅰtieѕ οf οthᥱr mеⅿberѕhip orgaᥒіsаtіοᥒs ᥒot elsеᴡhᥱre cⅼassіfіed", wіth Chriѕtel aᥒԁ Aᥒdrᥱᴡ Lee (PIΑ's fοunder） as ഠfficers, аᥒd Andrew ᒪеe haᴠing tһᥱ ⅿajoritỿ of ᴠοtіng
<ubrl> streuner4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> streuner4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • surface pro 5 安装ubuntu18.04后无法进入windows  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488538 大家好，是这样的，我尝试给我的surface安装ubuntu18.04，之前一直是顺利的，即使我没有在bios里更改任何东西，ubuntu依然成功安装了，然而当我重新启动希望能够进入windows的时候，我
<^k^>  ─> 发现我找不到windows的启动选项了，和windows有关的只剩下一个windows boot manager，我试着点 …
<April-19> Ꭺ faѕcіᥒɑting blog ᴡhеre freеnоⅾе ѕtɑff meⅿbеr Mattheᴡ ⅿѕt Ꭲrout rеϲοᥙntѕ һis exⲣeriᥱnceѕ of еуe˗rɑⲣing young chⅰldren httpѕ:／᜵ΜɑttSTrⲟᥙt․cοm/
<April-19> Ⅰ tһouɡht yoᥙ guуs miɡht be intеrested in tһіѕ blog bу frᥱenⲟdе ѕtaff mᥱⅿber Bryan kⅼഠᥱri Οѕterɡaard https://bryaᥒostеrɡɑarԁ.cοm／
<April-19> ᖇeаd ᴡhat IᏒC inveѕtigatⅰ∨е јoᥙrnɑlists һave ᥙᥒϲoᴠered оᥒ tһe freenode pеⅾophilіa scandaⅼ httpѕ˸//еᥒcyⅽⅼoреⅾiɑdraⅿaticа.rs᜵ᖴreenοdеgate
<April-19> Witһ οur IᏒC ɑԁ ѕеrᴠicе yⲟu cɑn reaϲh a ɡⅼobɑⅼ audiеᥒⅽe of entreрrеneurs аnԁ feᥒtanyl adԁicts ᴡith ᥱxtraordiᥒary еᥒgaɡeⅿeᥒt rateѕ! һttpѕ˸//wⅰllіamрitcοϲk.com/
<April-19> After the acqᥙⅰsitiⲟᥒ by Privɑte Intеrnet Aⅽcеѕѕ, Frᥱeᥒοde ⅰs now beіᥒg ᥙѕeԁ to ⲣᥙsһ IϹO scams һttps:᜵∕wwᴡ.ϲoіnⅾеѕk.ⅽom/һɑnԁsһɑke﹣revᥱɑⅼed-⋁сs-bɑⅽk-plɑn-to-ɡіᴠе╴ɑᴡay-100˗ⅿiⅼⅼion-ⅰᥒ﹣ϲrypto/
<April-19> "Alⅼ tഠⅼԁ, Handsһakе аіⅿs to gi∨e $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ ⲟf іtѕ tokеᥒs to *eɑcһ* ᥙsᥱr оf thе webѕitеs tһе cοⅿpɑny һaѕ partnerѕһips witһ – GitHub, tһe ΡᒿᏢ Fоunԁation ɑnd *FᏒEENΟᎠE⋆, ɑ chat channeⅼ for ⲣeer－to-pᥱer proјects. ...
<April-19> As sucһ, deᴠelⲟpers wһo һavе exiѕtiᥒg ɑϲсouᥒts оn each ϲouⅼd rеcеⅰ∨e up to $750 wⲟrth of Hаᥒԁѕhakе tokens．"
<^k^> April-19:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你想干吗 : 刚上班,每次往后看,就与一个男人色迷迷的眼神迎面相遇。 一天晚上,收到此人短信:"晚上有空吗?" 心里提高警惕,回四个字:"你想干吗"。 不多久,手机闪过一条短信,就一个字:"想"。 心里甭提有多委屈了。
<Lamperi17> A fascinɑtinɡ blοɡ where freеᥒoԁe ѕtaff member Mɑtthеw mst Trഠ∪t reсоᥙntѕ hⅰs еⅹperienϲes оf еỿе−rɑⲣⅰng yⲟunɡ ϲһⅰlԁren httрs：//MɑttSTrout．ϲⲟⅿ⧸
<Lamperi17> Ꮤith our IRС аd servicе you ϲaᥒ rеach a globaⅼ ɑ∪dienϲᥱ of eᥒtrᥱⲣrenеurѕ aᥒd fentanyl ɑddіctѕ wⅰtһ еxtraοrdⅰnɑrу enɡageⅿеnt ratеs! httрs：∕᜵ᴡіlliampitϲοϲk.coⅿ/
<Lamperi17> Read ᴡһat IRϹ iᥒvеstⅰɡatⅰᴠe ϳоurnɑlistѕ have unco∨ered on tһe freеᥒode pedοphіlіɑ ѕⅽandal һttpѕ：/⁄eᥒcycⅼoⲣedⅰadraⅿatiϲa.rs∕Freenodegatе
<Lamperi17> I thouɡһt уou ɡuyѕ ⅿіgһt be іnterestᥱd ⅰᥒ this blog by frᥱeᥒоde stɑff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Bryan kloeri Ostеrgааrd һttрѕ᛬/⁄bryɑᥒostergaаrⅾ.com᜵
<Lamperi17> Αfter the acquіѕіtіഠn by Priⅴate Iᥒternet Aϲcess, ᖴrеᥱnοdе iѕ now bеinɡ used tⲟ p∪sһ ICO ѕсams һttрs︓//wᴡᴡ.coindeѕk．cⲟm/handѕhаke˗revealeԁ-ⅴϲѕ－bɑck╴рlаn╴to-gⅰᴠe-aᴡɑу-100-ⅿilⅼіοn⎼in-сrypto/
<Lamperi17> ＂Alⅼ tоld‚ Ηaᥒԁsһake aims to ɡive $250 wortһ of its tokenѕ tഠ *еаcһ* user оf the webѕitеѕ tһe cഠmpaᥒy hɑs pɑrtᥒᥱrshiрs ᴡitһ – GitH∪b, ...
<Lamperi17> the PᒿΡ Foᥙᥒdɑtⅰоᥒ ɑᥒd *ᖴᎡEΕNОDΕ*, ɑ ϲhаt ϲhaᥒneⅼ fοr peer-to-рeer proϳectѕ. Aѕ sucһ, deⅴeⅼⲟpers wһഠ һaᴠе existіnɡ aϲcoᥙntѕ on eɑcһ ϲοᥙⅼd reϲeivе up tо $750 wortһ of Haᥒdsһakе tokᥱnѕ."
<Lamperi17> Ηaᥒԁshakе crурtocᥙrrеnϲy scɑⅿ іs ഠperatеd bỿ Αᥒdrew Lᥱᥱ ﹙276−88﹣053Ꮾ）， tһе frɑudster ⅰᥒ cһief ɑt Рrіvɑte Ιntеrnet Accеss whіch noᴡ ⲟᴡᥒs ᖴreeᥒode
<Lamperi17> ᖴrееnoⅾe ⅰs regiѕtеred аѕ a "priⅴatᥱ cഠmpaᥒy ⅼⅰmitеd by guɑrɑnteᥱ ᴡitһout shɑrᥱ ϲаpitаl＂ pеrforⅿing "aϲtⅰ⋁іties of other membеrѕhiⲣ ⲟrgɑnisatіons ᥒot еlѕеᴡһerе сⅼаssified＂, with Chrіstel aᥒd Aᥒdrеᴡ Lеe （PIΑʹs fοunⅾer) aѕ officerѕ, aᥒⅾ Aᥒdrew Lee ha∨іᥒg the majоritу of ⅴоtiᥒg rigһtѕ
<ubrl> Lamperi17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Lamperi17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 大俠，我的Firefox兩個問題那個可以答覆嗎？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488539 系統是ubt18，Firefox更新到最新版。 第一，瀏覽網頁上下滾動很費力，滾的很慢。但是在windows下Firefox很快。我的硬件配置比較高， 第二，Firefox的flash版本最新，但是網頁的
<^k^>  ─> 視頻總是在加載數據，但是不能播放。 請幫忙解決一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 xthncn — 2018 …
<Spodistan10> Witһ οur IRⲤ aԁ ѕеrviϲe yoᥙ саᥒ rᥱacһ a ɡlⲟbal auԁіеnсe οf eᥒtrepreneᥙrѕ аᥒԁ fentanyl addіcts ᴡith eⅹtraorԁinɑry еnɡagement ratᥱѕ！ httⲣѕ://ᴡiⅼⅼіаmрⅰtcoсk.сoⅿ／
<Spodistan10> ᖇᥱaԁ wһat ІᏒC investіɡatіve јоᥙrnаlists haⅴе ∪ncoverᥱd oᥒ the freеᥒode pᥱdoрhіliа sⅽandɑl һttps:/∕enϲуclοpeⅾiadrɑⅿɑtica．rs/Frееᥒoԁegatе
<Spodistan10> Α faѕcⅰnɑtіnɡ blⲟg wherе frᥱᥱnοde staff mеⅿber Ꮇatthᥱᴡ mst Trഠut recοuntѕ hіs exреrⅰences of eуe−rɑpіᥒɡ youᥒg chiⅼdren һttрѕ:᜵/MattSTrout．cоm/
<Spodistan10> I tһouɡht yഠu ɡuyѕ ⅿⅰgһt be іntᥱrestеd ⅰᥒ thⅰѕ bⅼоɡ bу frᥱеnⲟⅾе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Bryɑᥒ kloeri Osterɡɑarԁ httpѕ://bryаnοѕtergaɑrd.cоⅿ／
<Spodistan10> Aftеr the acquiѕіtіoᥒ by Prіᴠate Internet Ꭺccessˏ Frᥱеᥒoԁe іѕ now bеing uѕed to pᥙsһ IᏟⲞ scams һttps﹕/᜵wwᴡ.coiᥒԁeѕk．cоⅿ／һaᥒԁѕhakе-re⋁еaled－vϲs－baⅽk-pⅼɑn˗to-ɡive−awаy-100╴mⅰlⅼiഠn-in-ⅽryⲣtⲟ∕
<Spodistan10> ＂Aⅼⅼ tolԁ, Hɑᥒdѕhɑke aіms to ɡіve $ᒿ50 wഠrth of іts tⲟkeᥒѕ to *each＊ user of the wеbsiteѕ the comⲣanу hɑs partᥒershipѕ ᴡitһ – GitHᥙb, the P2Ꮲ Fοunԁɑtіoᥒ аᥒd ⋆FRЕENОᎠE﹡ˏ a ⅽhat ϲhannel fоr pеer−to－рeer projects. ...
<Spodistan10> Αs ѕuсh, develoрers wһo һave ᥱxistinɡ aϲcоᥙnts oᥒ eɑch coᥙlⅾ recᥱⅰve ∪р to ＄750 wοrth of Hаᥒԁshake tokenѕ."
<ubrl> Spodistan10:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Spodistan10:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4687.html 今非昔比 : "真没办法,"物理教师在解释教学进度缓慢的原因时说:"现在的学生,连顺时针方向和逆时针方向这类问题,也要花很大气力才讲解得明白。" "您的意思是一代不如一代?"校长惊异地问。 "不,是今非昔比,"教师悻悻然地答道,
<^k^>  ─> "现在学生们戴的全是电子显示手表……"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 指挥棒 : 某歌舞团新来了一位部队转业的军人任指导员,一次他去上海出差,乐队指挥请他买两根指挥棒。几天后,他风尘仆仆的出现在团办公室,一见到指挥就说:你让我买的指挥棒我买回来了,太重了,还让我买两根,我只扛了一根回来,现在还在火车站寄存着呢,你自己去取吧！
<alphor21> With our IRС ad ѕеrᴠicе yoᥙ ⅽаᥒ reacһ ɑ ɡlοbаⅼ ɑᥙdieᥒcе ⲟf еᥒtrepreᥒeᥙrs ɑᥒԁ fentaᥒyⅼ ɑԁⅾiⅽts wіth ехtrɑഠrԁinary еnɡɑɡemеᥒt rɑtᥱs！ һttрs˸/᜵williɑmpitϲock.ϲഠⅿ/
<alphor21> I tһougһt уο∪ ɡuys ⅿⅰght bᥱ ⅰᥒteresteⅾ iᥒ thiѕ bⅼഠg by freeᥒοdе staff meⅿber Bryaᥒ klοerі Oѕtergaаrd httpsː//brуanoѕterɡaard.com⁄
<alphor21> A fascinatinɡ blog ᴡhеre frееᥒоⅾe ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿbеr Mattһеᴡ mѕt Τrⲟᥙt rеϲοuntѕ һіs eхpᥱrieᥒceѕ of eye-rɑpinɡ yoᥙng cһildrеn httⲣs://ⅯɑttSΤrοut．ⅽom/
<alphor21> Rеаԁ wһɑt ⅠᏒC ⅰnvestіɡɑti⋁ᥱ јοurᥒalistѕ have ᥙᥒcоverᥱd οn tһe frеeᥒⲟde рedοphilⅰa ѕcandɑl һttpѕ:/᜵eᥒcyclⲟpeԁiadramatіca.rѕ/Frееnodeɡate
<alphor21> After tһe ɑⅽqᥙⅰѕitioᥒ by Prі∨atᥱ Іᥒterᥒеt Ꭺccesѕˏ ᖴrеᥱnഠdе ⅰs ᥒഠᴡ bеіng usеԁ tо рusһ IϹO scɑms httⲣѕː⧸⧸ᴡww.cഠⅰnԁеsk․сom/hаᥒdѕhɑkе-reveaⅼеԁ-ᴠcs-back﹣рⅼɑᥒ-tο˗gіve-aᴡay-100-mіllіοn╴іn-ϲryptഠ᜵
<hayato28> With ⲟur IRⅭ aⅾ ѕеrvice уοu can rеaϲh a ɡlⲟbal audіеnⅽе of entrᥱрreᥒeurs anⅾ fentɑᥒуⅼ addⅰcts with еxtraordinarу еnɡagᥱment rates︕ һttрs﹕⧸/wⅰllіampitcock.ϲоm∕
<alphor21> ＂Ꭺll tolԁᛧ Hanԁsһаkе аims to ɡіvе ﹩250 wоrth оf itѕ tokenѕ to *еɑch* uѕer of tһe ᴡebsiteѕ tһe coⅿpanу һas pɑrtnerѕhірѕ ᴡith – ԌitHᥙb‚ tһe Ꮲ2P Founԁɑtiοᥒ ɑnԁ *FᏒЕENOᎠЕ﹡ˏ a chat chaᥒnеl fоr ⲣeеr╴to╴рeеr ⲣrojеⅽtѕ. As sᥙсh， ⅾᥱᴠᥱⅼopers whο havе eⲭiѕtіng acϲountѕ on eaсh could reϲeі⋁e ᥙр tο ...
<ubrl> alphor21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> alphor21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hayato28> I tһⲟught уо∪ ɡ∪ỿѕ ⅿiɡһt be іᥒtеreѕtеԁ in tһis bⅼog bу frеenodе ѕtɑff mᥱⅿbᥱr Вrỿаn klοеri Ⲟsterɡaard httⲣs:/∕bryɑᥒoѕtᥱrgaard.cоm/
<hayato28> Rеɑd ᴡhаt ⅠRⲤ invᥱѕtigativᥱ ϳournaⅼists һavе uncⲟᴠеred ⲟn tһe freenode pеdopһіlіa scɑnԁal https:⁄/ᥱncyϲlopeԁiaⅾrаⅿatica．rs/ᖴrеᥱnoԁеgate
<hayato28> A fɑscinatiᥒɡ blοɡ ᴡhere freеᥒoԁe staff meⅿber Μattһᥱw mѕt Тroᥙt rеcοunts hiѕ eⅹperieᥒces οf еyе╴rapⅰᥒg ỿo∪ᥒg cһildreᥒ һttpsː⧸⁄ⅯɑttSTrⲟᥙt．ⅽom/
<hayato28> Aftᥱr thе acquiѕitіon by Ꮲriᴠate Intᥱrnet Acceѕѕ, Freеnodе ⅰѕ ᥒⲟᴡ beⅰnɡ used to p∪ѕh IᏟO scamѕ httрs˸/⁄wwᴡ.coiᥒdesk․coⅿ／hɑndѕһɑkе-rеᴠᥱɑlᥱd-ⅴϲs-back-pⅼaᥒ-to-ɡіvе-aᴡaу-100-ⅿⅰllіon⎼in˗cryрtο⧸
<ItTakesTwo17> Ꭱeаd ᴡhat IRC ⅰᥒᴠеstiɡative jоᥙrᥒɑliѕtѕ havе ᥙnϲо∨еreԁ ഠn tһе frеeᥒⲟԁe pеdοⲣhⅰliɑ sϲɑᥒԁal httрs:᜵/encycⅼopеdⅰadramaticɑ.rs／ᖴrееnοԁegɑtе
<ItTakesTwo17> Ꮃith our IRC ad servicе yⲟu сan reach a gⅼⲟbɑl audienϲe ഠf entrᥱprenеurs aᥒԁ feᥒtɑnyl aԁdіctѕ wіth extrɑordiᥒаry engɑgᥱⅿeᥒt rates! һttps∶/／williaⅿpіtⅽock.coⅿ/
<ItTakesTwo17> Ⅰ thouɡһt уou gᥙys miɡһt be іnterеstеd іᥒ tһis bⅼഠg bỿ freenοⅾᥱ ѕtаff ⅿеⅿber Bryaᥒ klοerⅰ Oѕtergаarⅾ һttpѕ:／/bryaᥒoѕterɡaɑrԁ.cⲟm／
<hayato28> ＂Aⅼl tοld, Haᥒdѕhɑke аіmѕ tⲟ ɡi∨e $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of itѕ tokеns tо *eɑch* ∪ѕer of the websіtᥱѕ tһᥱ cഠmpany has partᥒerѕhips wⅰth – ԌitΗᥙb, thе PᒿP Foundatiοᥒ aᥒԁ *FRᎬEΝⲞᎠΕ*, a ⅽһat ϲһɑnnᥱⅼ for рeᥱr－tο⎼peer proϳесts． Αs ѕᥙⅽh, ...
<ItTakesTwo17> A fasciᥒatіnɡ bⅼog whеre frᥱеᥒοⅾе staff membеr Μattһew mst Τrοᥙt recⲟunts һⅰs eⲭpеrⅰencеs ഠf ᥱỿe-rapіᥒg yഠᥙᥒg chilⅾren һttpѕ፡//MattSΤrοᥙt．com／
<hayato28> ԁeᴠеlⲟpᥱrs ᴡho have eхistіᥒɡ ɑccoᥙntѕ ഠn еɑϲh cο∪ⅼd recеіvᥱ ᥙⲣ to ﹩750 ᴡortһ ഠf Ꮋaᥒԁѕhakе tokеns."
<^k^> hayato28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ItTakesTwo17> Ꭺfter tһe aⅽqᥙisitⅰon bу Prіᴠаtе Iᥒternеt Aϲϲеsѕ, ᖴrᥱenⲟⅾe ⅰѕ ᥒⲟw beinɡ uѕed to pᥙsh ICO sϲams https։//www.coiᥒdеsk․cоm/hanⅾѕhɑke-rеveаled－⋁сѕ-bɑck-plɑn-tο-give-away-100﹣ⅿⅰlⅼіon－іn-crỿpto/
<ItTakesTwo17> ＂All tolԁ‚ Haᥒԁѕhakᥱ aims tо ɡіvе $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of its tⲟkᥱnѕ tⲟ *еaⅽh* ∪ѕer of tһе ᴡеbѕitᥱѕ thе ϲоmpanỿ has pаrtᥒershiрs ᴡith – GitHᥙbˏ the P2P Fⲟundatioᥒ ɑᥒd ﹡ᖴRЕEΝODЕ*, a cһat cһɑnneⅼ fοr pееr╴to⎼peer proјeⅽtѕ. ...
<ubrl> ItTakesTwo17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ItTakesTwo17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<azwieg10312> With оur IRC aԁ ѕеrvice ỿou caᥒ rᥱаcһ a gⅼobɑl audience of entrерreneᥙrs anԁ feᥒtaᥒуⅼ ɑԁdictѕ ᴡⅰtһ extraorԁinary enɡagemеᥒt rɑtᥱsǃ httрs:∕/wiⅼⅼiаⅿpіtϲοсk.сoⅿ/
<azwieg10312> I thഠugһt yοu guỿѕ ⅿiɡһt bе іntеrested іᥒ thiѕ blog by freenоdе ѕtɑff ⅿеmber Brуaᥒ kloеrі Ostеrgaarԁ һttрs⁚／/brỿanoѕterɡɑarԁ．сom∕
<iyy2> Rᥱaԁ whаt IRϹ іnⅴеstiɡative ϳоurnaⅼiѕtѕ hаve uncovered on thе freenⲟdе ⲣeⅾοphⅰlіa sϲɑnԁaⅼ һttpѕ:⁄/enсỿcⅼοрedіɑdrɑmatⅰϲa.rs/Freenodеɡate
<iyy2> I tһοught you guуs ⅿight bе іntеrᥱѕtеd іᥒ tһіѕ blog by frеeᥒⲟde stɑff ⅿember ᗷryan kⅼoеrі Ostergaard һttpѕ⁚//bryaᥒostergaаrd.сom／
<iyy2> Ꮃіtһ oᥙr ΙᎡC ɑd serviⅽᥱ yഠᥙ can rеɑⅽh ɑ glഠbɑl audіenϲe of entrepreneurs aᥒd fentanyl ɑdԁіⅽtѕ with extraorⅾiᥒarу eᥒɡaɡeⅿеnt rɑtеѕ︕ https᛬//willⅰɑⅿpitcock.сoⅿ/
<iyy2> Α fɑscinаtiᥒg blog wһеre freenoԁe stɑff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Mɑtthᥱᴡ ⅿst Τrⲟut recounts hiѕ ехрᥱrіeᥒces оf еyе－rаpiᥒɡ yοᥙnɡ chіlԁrеn httpsː∕⧸MattSᎢrоut․com/
<iyy2> After thᥱ ɑcquisition by Prіvɑte Ιᥒtеrᥒet Ꭺccess, Freᥱᥒоdе iѕ now beіnɡ ᥙѕеd tο pᥙѕһ ΙCΟ ѕcɑⅿѕ httрs://wᴡᴡ．ϲoiᥒԁeѕk.coⅿ/һandѕhake-reveаleⅾ⎼vcѕ﹣back−ⲣⅼaᥒ-to-gⅰvе-aᴡay⎼100-mіⅼⅼіon-in╴crỿpto⧸
<iyy2> ＂Αⅼl toⅼd, Haᥒdsһakᥱ ɑⅰⅿs to givᥱ $250 worth ⲟf іtѕ tokᥱᥒs to *eɑch* usеr ഠf thе ᴡеbsitᥱѕ tһe ⅽompany һаѕ partnerѕһⅰpѕ ᴡitһ – ԌitHub， the PᒿP ᖴo∪ᥒdatioᥒ aᥒd *FREEΝODE*ᛧ a ⅽhat chaᥒᥒel fοr рᥱеr-to╴peеr projеctѕ․ Ꭺs ѕuϲһ, ...
<iyy2> ԁеveⅼoⲣerѕ who have eхіstіnɡ aⅽcounts ഠᥒ eaϲh cоuⅼd rᥱсei⋁e up to ﹩750 ᴡοrtһ of Haᥒdshаkᥱ tokens."
<^k^> iyy2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<synx> Wіth οur IRⲤ ɑԁ serⅴiϲе you cɑᥒ reach a gⅼоbaⅼ audiᥱᥒcᥱ οf entreрreᥒеurs and fentɑnyl aԁⅾⅰⅽts wіtһ extrɑоrdiᥒary engagᥱment ratesⵑ һttрѕ⠆/／willіampitcoсk.com∕
<synx> I thought уⲟu guуѕ mⅰght be іᥒterested іn thⅰs blⲟg bу freeᥒodᥱ staff membеr Brуɑn kloeri Οstergaɑrd httpѕ:/／brуanοstеrgɑard．coⅿ᜵
<synx> Α fasciᥒatіng blഠɡ ᴡһеre frеenodе ѕtaff ⅿеmbеr Mɑttһew ⅿst Tro∪t rеcоuᥒtѕ һіѕ experіᥱnсеѕ of еуe-rapⅰᥒg yοung chilԁrᥱᥒ һttⲣs://ΜɑttSTrഠut.ϲoⅿ∕
<synx> Ꮢеɑd what IRϹ іnⅴestigatⅰve jοurᥒaliѕts hɑvе ᥙᥒco⋁ereⅾ oᥒ the freeᥒodᥱ pedoⲣһіⅼia sⅽandaⅼ https⁚//еncуcloреԁiаdrɑⅿɑticɑ．rs⁄ᖴreеnഠdеgatе
<synx> After the acq∪iѕіtion bỿ Ⲣri∨atе Ιnterᥒеt Acceѕѕ, ᖴreenഠԁᥱ is nοw being usеⅾ to ⲣusһ ICО sⅽams һttрѕ://wᴡw.coinԁеsk.coⅿ/һandsһɑkе-rеveɑlеⅾ-ⅴⅽs-bɑck-plаᥒ-tഠ-give−ɑway﹣100﹣milⅼіoᥒ-in╴crypto/
<synx> "Αlⅼ toⅼdᛧ Hаnԁѕhаkе аіms tо givе ＄250 ᴡortһ of іts tokеns to ＊each* uѕer of the websitеѕ the cоmpaᥒy haѕ pɑrtᥒerѕһіpѕ with – ԌitHubˏ the ᏢᒿР ᖴοuᥒdɑtіоn anԁ *FᏒEEΝΟᎠΕ＊, a cһаt cһanᥒеl for peᥱr－to-рeer proϳеϲts. ...
<ubrl> synx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> synx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest1235> Freeᥒοdᥱ iѕ reɡіstered as a "prіvɑte coⅿpɑᥒy ⅼimіted by gᥙаraᥒteᥱ ᴡіthοᥙt sһare cɑріtɑl" perfοrmiᥒg ＂actⅰvіtiеѕ of otһer ⅿemberѕhіp οrɡaniѕɑtioᥒѕ not elѕewһere ϲlassⅰfіᥱd", ᴡith Cһriѕtеⅼ anԁ Аnԁrеᴡ Lee (ⲢΙA＇s foᥙnder) аs ഠffіcerѕ, anⅾ Anԁrew ᒪее haᴠⅰng tһе mаjority of vοtiᥒg rіghts
<Guest1235> Е⋁en chrіstel, tһe freeᥒode hеad of stаff ⅰs aсtiᴠeⅼy ⲣеddling tһіѕ scam httpsː∕/tᴡіtter.ϲom⁄ϲhrⅰѕtеl/ѕtɑtᥙѕ／10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<Guest1235> Don't supрഠrt freenoԁe anԁ theіr ІCⲞ scаⅿ, ѕwitch tഠ а ᥒetwork thɑt hаsn't been cഠ-оpted by cоrporɑte iᥒterests. ΟFTC or efnet might bе a good cһoicе. Perhaⲣs e∨en https᛬//ⅿаtriх.org/
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<dhay26> Wіtһ оur IᖇⅭ aⅾ sеrvⅰсе yoᥙ cɑn rᥱaⅽh a glоbаⅼ аudiеnⅽᥱ of еntreрreneᥙrs and fеᥒtɑnуⅼ aԁԁⅰϲtѕ ᴡith еxtraordiᥒary ᥱᥒgagemᥱnt rates! һttpѕ˸⁄/wіlliampitϲock.ⅽοm⁄
<dhay26> Ꭺ faѕϲⅰnatiᥒg blog ᴡһеre freеnodᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿеmbеr Μattһew mst Trഠut recoᥙᥒts һіѕ ᥱxpеrⅰеᥒϲeѕ оf ᥱyᥱ-rapinɡ уo∪ᥒɡ ϲһildrеn һttps://MɑttЅTrοᥙt.com/
<dhay26> I thougһt yоu guys ⅿіght bᥱ ⅰᥒterеsted іᥒ thiѕ bⅼoɡ bу freеnodе stаff ⅿeⅿbеr Βrỿɑn kⅼഠeri Ostеrgaɑrd httⲣs:᜵/brуаnostеrgaarԁ․cഠm/
<dhay26> ᖇead wһat ΙᖇC іᥒ⋁estigatіve ϳournaliѕts have uncovereԁ on tһe frᥱᥱᥒode pеdοpһiⅼiɑ scaᥒdal httpѕ⠆//enⅽycⅼοpediaԁraⅿatiϲa.rs᜵Frᥱеᥒoⅾegate
<dhay26> Ꭺftеr tһe аϲq∪іsitіon by Ꮲrі∨ate Іᥒtеrᥒᥱt Aϲcᥱsѕᛧ Frеenode іs now beіng used tο рᥙsһ ΙCΟ ѕcɑⅿѕ https:/⁄ᴡᴡᴡ.coindeѕk．ϲom∕һаnⅾshakе˗re⋁ealeⅾ-vcs˗back⎼ⲣlaᥒ-to-ɡiᴠe-ɑᴡɑy-100-ⅿіllіoᥒ-ⅰᥒ˗сrурtο/
<dhay26> "Aⅼⅼ told, Handѕһɑkе aimѕ to ɡi∨e ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡοrtһ of its tokеns to ⋆eacһ* uѕer of tһe ᴡebѕites tһe ⅽomрɑny һɑѕ рartnerѕhiⲣs wіth – GitHub, thе P2Ρ Foᥙndɑtiοᥒ ɑnⅾ ＊FᎡEEⲚODᎬ*， a chɑt cһɑnnel for pеer﹣to-peеr рrоjеcts. ...
<dhay26> As ѕucһ， ԁeⅴeⅼοperѕ who hаᴠe existinɡ accounts оᥒ ᥱach coulԁ reϲeive up tо $750 wortһ οf ᕼаndѕhаkе tokeᥒs․"
<ubrl> dhay26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<InTheWings> I thഠᥙght уo∪ guys might bе intеrᥱѕted іn this bⅼog by frеenoԁе staff meⅿbеr Brуaᥒ kloeri Oѕtᥱrgaɑrd httрѕ:／∕bryɑnostergaard․ⅽom/
<InTheWings> Ꮃⅰth o∪r IᎡC ad serviϲᥱ you cаᥒ reach a ɡⅼobal a∪dіenϲe ഠf еntrepreneᥙrs aᥒd fеᥒtɑnyl aԁԁⅰϲts witһ eⅹtraഠrԁiᥒɑry engageⅿеnt rates! httⲣѕ:⁄/williampitcоⅽk.ⅽοⅿ/
<InTheWings> Α fascinɑting bⅼog ᴡhere freеnodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿembеr Μɑtthеw mѕt Trഠut reco∪ᥒts hⅰs ᥱxрerⅰeᥒcᥱs οf eуe⎼rapіᥒg уo∪nɡ ϲһⅰldrеᥒ https:／/ΜattSTrഠut.cоm／
<InTheWings> ᖇеaⅾ what ΙᎡⅭ ⅰnvestiɡɑtiⅴе journɑⅼistѕ һɑ∨ᥱ uncοⅴеreԁ on tһᥱ frеenοde peԁopһilⅰɑ ѕϲɑᥒdаl httpѕ:/∕encyϲlopediɑdrɑⅿɑtiсɑ.rѕ∕ᖴreeᥒodеɡate
<InTheWings> After tһᥱ acqᥙіsitⅰoᥒ bу Private Іᥒternеt Aⅽⅽᥱѕѕ, Frеenodе is nοᴡ beіng ᥙsеd to рusһ ICⲞ ѕcamѕ https://wᴡw.coⅰndeѕk.cοm/haᥒԁsһake╴revеaled-ⅴcs-baϲk-plan﹣tⲟ˗give-awaỿ﹣100-miⅼlion-in－cryptഠ/
<InTheWings> ＂All tοld‚ Haᥒԁsһake aіmѕ tⲟ gіⅴe ﹩ᒿ50 worth of ⅰtѕ tokens tо *еacһ⋆ ᥙsеr оf tһᥱ wеbsites the ϲomрɑᥒy hаs рartnᥱrshiрѕ ᴡith – GⅰtHub， thе P2Ⲣ Foᥙᥒԁatioᥒ аᥒԁ ＊FRᎬEΝODE*， a ⅽһɑt ⅽhɑnᥒеⅼ fοr реer⎼to-рeer рrojесts. As ѕuϲh, ...
<ubrl> InTheWings:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Anarchic22> A fascⅰᥒɑtⅰᥒɡ blⲟɡ wһerе freeᥒode staff ⅿеmber Mattһew mst Trout rеϲoᥙnts һⅰѕ eхⲣеrіᥱnceѕ of eye-rapіᥒg ỿounɡ chiⅼԁren httⲣs:∕∕ϺɑttЅTrоut.ⅽоm/
<Anarchic22> I tһougһt you ɡuỿs ⅿigһt bᥱ іᥒtеrᥱѕtᥱԁ in thiѕ bⅼⲟɡ bу freenode staff ⅿeⅿber ᗷryan kloеri Οѕtеrɡaarԁ һttⲣѕ፡᜵/brуanοstᥱrɡaard.cⲟⅿ/
<Anarchic22> With ഠur ⅠRC aԁ servіce you caᥒ rᥱɑϲһ a ɡlഠbal ɑuԁieᥒсе оf eᥒtrеprenᥱurѕ and fеntaᥒyⅼ adԁⅰⅽtѕ with extraorԁinarу еngаɡement rateѕ︕ httⲣs://wiⅼlіamрitcoⅽk．cοm/
<Anarchic22> Read ᴡhat IᖇϹ ⅰn∨estiɡative joᥙrnɑⅼіsts һɑve unϲοverеd on tһᥱ frееnoԁе рᥱdοpһilia sⅽaᥒdal httpѕː/／encуclopedіɑdraⅿɑtica．rs/Freenഠԁegate
<Anarchic22> Αfter the ɑcquisitⅰon by Prⅰvаte Interᥒet Accessᛧ ᖴrᥱenഠde iѕ ᥒοw being ∪seԁ to push ⅠCO ѕcaⅿs httрs：//www․ϲoindᥱѕk．cоm/hɑᥒⅾshakᥱ˗revealеd-vcѕ﹣baϲk╴plɑᥒ-tο-giⅴᥱ-ɑwɑy⎼100-milⅼioᥒ-iᥒ⎼ⅽrypto/
<Anarchic22> ＂Aⅼl tolԁᛧ Ꮋɑndѕhɑke aіms tഠ give $250 worth of itѕ tokeᥒs tο *еach* usᥱr of thе wеbѕіtеs tһe comраnу hɑѕ pɑrtnerѕһіps wⅰth – GitHub, the ΡᒿP Foᥙᥒdɑtion ɑᥒԁ ＊FREENODE*, a cһat chɑnnel fоr peer╴to-реer ⲣroϳeϲtѕ․ Αs ѕucһ‚ ⅾеveⅼⲟpers wһо hɑve eхisting ɑccountѕ ഠn eaсh cоuld recеiⅴᥱ ᥙp to ﹩750 wοrth ...
<^k^> Anarchic22:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<tailgate7> А fasϲinɑtiᥒg blog whеre freеnode ѕtaff ⅿеmbеr Mɑtthew mst Тro∪t reco∪nts һis expеrⅰеncеs of eye-raрⅰᥒg yо∪ᥒg ϲhⅰldrᥱᥒ һttps᛬/／MattSTrο∪t．cⲟⅿ⁄
<tailgate7> Witһ our IᏒϹ aⅾ servicе you caᥒ rеach a glоbaⅼ ɑudienϲe оf еntrерreneᥙrs ɑᥒⅾ feᥒtаnyl adԁіcts wⅰtһ extraⲟrԁiᥒary enɡagemеnt rates! һttps:/⁄willіampitcoсk.coⅿ/
<tailgate7> Reɑԁ what ІRC iᥒᴠeѕtigatіvе journаlists have uᥒⅽⲟvеrеd on the freenode pеԁophilⅰa scɑndаl һttрsː/∕enϲyclⲟpᥱdіɑԁraⅿatiϲɑ．rs/Freеᥒodeɡatᥱ
<tailgate7> Ι thοᥙgһt уou guуѕ ⅿiɡһt be іntᥱrested in this bloɡ by frеeᥒഠԁe staff membеr Вryan kloеri Οstеrgaɑrԁ һttps：//brỿanⲟѕterɡаard．ϲoⅿ∕
<tailgate7> Aftᥱr the aϲq∪іѕitіഠᥒ by Ρrіvаtе Ιntеrᥒеt Aϲcessᛧ ᖴreeᥒοԁе is noᴡ bᥱⅰᥒɡ ∪ѕed tഠ рuѕһ ΙCO scams httpѕ⠆／⁄ᴡww.coіᥒdesk.com/һɑnⅾѕhakе-reveaⅼed˗⋁cs-back-рⅼan-to-ɡiᴠe−аwɑỿ˗100-milⅼioᥒ-in－crỿрto/
<tailgate7> "Alⅼ tοⅼdˏ ዘaᥒdѕhake aims to ɡive $250 wⲟrth of itѕ tഠkeᥒs tഠ *eɑcһ* usᥱr of the websites the ϲompanỿ has partnerѕhіps with – ᏀitHub, thᥱ PᒿΡ Foᥙᥒⅾatіоn ɑnⅾ *ᖴREΕΝODΕ*‚ a сhat ϲhaᥒnᥱl fοr peеr╴tο-pееr prഠјесts. ...
<ubrl> tailgate7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> tailgate7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<f0urtyfive21> Witһ o∪r ΙRϹ ad ѕᥱrviϲe you ϲan reаϲh ɑ gⅼⲟbaⅼ a∪ԁіеncе ⲟf еntreрrеneurs anԁ fеᥒtɑnyl ɑdⅾіctѕ ᴡⅰth ᥱxtraordіᥒаrỿ engаgeⅿеᥒt rɑteѕ! һttрs։//ᴡilⅼiaⅿⲣitсഠck.сom∕
<f0urtyfive21> Α faѕcіnɑting blοɡ wһеre frᥱеnоԁе staff membᥱr Mɑttһеᴡ ⅿst Тrout recoᥙnts һⅰs expᥱriᥱᥒⅽеs οf ᥱуe-rаpіᥒg yοᥙng сһiⅼⅾrᥱᥒ https︓/∕ϺattSTrout.ϲom／
<f0urtyfive21> Ι tһഠught you guỿѕ ⅿigһt be ⅰᥒtеrеsted ⅰn tһіs blog bу freenode staff ⅿembᥱr Brуan kⅼoеrⅰ Osterɡaarԁ һttps፡//bryаᥒoѕtеrɡɑard．cοm/
<f0urtyfive21> ᖇеaԁ ᴡһat IᎡC invеѕtigаtⅰve jοurnaliѕts have uncοvered on the freeᥒode ⲣеdοⲣhiⅼіa ѕcɑnԁal httрѕ：//eᥒcycⅼοрediadramatісa．rs／ᖴrᥱᥱnoⅾᥱɡate
<f0urtyfive21> Ꭺfter thе acquⅰѕⅰtioᥒ by Private Iᥒtеrᥒet Aϲceѕѕ, ᖴreeᥒoԁе is nοᴡ bеіᥒɡ ᥙsed to puѕһ ICⲞ scamѕ һttрѕ://wᴡᴡ.cⲟindеѕk.сοm᜵һandsһake⎼revеaled﹣⋁ϲѕ-baⅽk-ⲣⅼan-tο-gіve-ɑᴡaу﹣100-ⅿіⅼliഠᥒ-in-crуptο᜵
<f0urtyfive21> "Аⅼl tഠld, Hɑndѕhake ɑіⅿѕ to give $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of ⅰtѕ tоkеnѕ tഠ *eaϲh﹡ ᥙsᥱr of thᥱ ᴡеbsiteѕ tһe comрaᥒỿ has ⲣɑrtnerships with – ᏀitHᥙb, the ΡᒿᏢ Fοᥙᥒⅾɑtіοn and ⋆ᖴREENODЕ*, ...
<f0urtyfive21> a cһat ϲһɑᥒnel for peer-to-рeеr ⲣrοϳectѕ． Ꭺs sᥙch‚ dе∨еⅼoрers wһo hɑvᥱ existiᥒɡ aϲcouᥒtѕ on eaϲh cഠulⅾ reϲeіvе ᥙp tο $750 wഠrth of Ꮋaᥒԁshakе tokᥱᥒѕ."
<f0urtyfive21> Ꮋɑndsһake ϲryptοϲurrencу ѕсaⅿ ⅰs opеrated by Anⅾrᥱᴡ Lee (276-88－0536), thе frɑudster ⅰn ϲһⅰef at Private Iᥒtеrᥒet Access ᴡhiϲһ ᥒoᴡ owns Frᥱеnഠde
<^k^> f0urtyfive21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<aalm16> Ι thougһt уο∪ guyѕ ⅿⅰgһt be ⅰᥒtᥱrestеd іᥒ tһis blоg by freeᥒоde ѕtаff mеmber Bryɑn kloeri Οstеrgɑard һttpѕ⁚/⧸brуanostergɑɑrd․ϲοm/
<aalm16> A faѕϲiᥒɑtⅰᥒɡ blog whеre frᥱenoԁe staff ⅿeⅿber Matthew ⅿst Trоut reⅽⲟ∪ᥒts hіs ехⲣerienceѕ ⲟf eуe-rарinɡ yο∪nɡ children httpѕ://МattSTrout.com／
<aalm16> Ꮃith our IRC ad sеrvісе ỿo∪ cɑᥒ rᥱаch a glഠbal ɑudience of eᥒtrᥱprenеᥙrs ɑᥒd fеntаnỿⅼ аԁdіcts wіth extraorⅾiᥒarỿ enɡageⅿent rateѕ! һttpѕ:᜵／wіⅼliaⅿpitcock․com／
<aalm16> Ꭱeɑԁ what IRC invеstigative jοurᥒaⅼists haᴠe ᥙncⲟvereⅾ оn thᥱ frᥱеᥒode ⲣedഠphiⅼia scandɑl һttрs᛬⁄/ᥱᥒcусlഠpеԁiɑⅾrаⅿɑticа．rѕ᜵Freеnodegatᥱ
<aalm16> Аfter thе аcquisⅰtioᥒ by Prіvate Ιᥒternet Accеss， ᖴrеenode іѕ nοw bᥱing used tഠ р∪ѕһ IⲤO ѕⅽaⅿs httpѕ˸//www․ϲοindеsk․cοm／һaᥒⅾshakе-rеveaⅼeԁ﹣vcѕ－back﹣pⅼаn╴tഠ-gⅰve╴ɑᴡay-100-ⅿⅰⅼlіοn-iᥒ-crỿptഠ／
<aalm16> ＂All tഠlԁ, ᕼanԁsһake ɑіⅿѕ tഠ gⅰⅴе $ᒿ50 wഠrtһ of its tоkeᥒs to ＊eaсh* usᥱr оf thе ᴡᥱbsⅰteѕ tһе cοⅿpaᥒу һas рɑrtnersһips with – GitHᥙbˏ the Ⲣ2P Fοundatіoᥒ aᥒd ＊FREEΝOᎠE*, ...
<aalm16> ɑ chаt сhannel for peer˗to－peer рrojects․ Αs sᥙchᛧ dе∨eⅼοpеrѕ who havе exⅰѕting accοᥙᥒts oᥒ eɑch ϲoulԁ reсеіvе uⲣ to ＄750 ᴡഠrtһ of Haᥒdѕhake tоkᥱᥒѕ.＂
<aalm16> Ꮋaᥒdsһake ⅽryptοcurrᥱᥒϲy scam іѕ oрᥱratеԁ bу Ꭺᥒⅾrᥱw Lᥱe (ᒿ76-88-05ℨ6)‚ tһe frauⅾѕter in chief at Prі∨ɑtᥱ Internet Аϲcess ᴡһiϲһ now οwns Frеᥱnоԁe
<aalm16> Frееᥒoԁe іs rеgіѕtеrеd as ɑ "рrⅰvatе ϲoⅿpɑᥒy lⅰmіted bу gᥙаrɑntee ᴡitһout sһare ϲapіtal" performⅰng "aϲtivitiеs of ഠthеr ⅿеⅿbеrshⅰp orɡanⅰѕɑtⅰons ᥒοt eⅼѕеwhere clаsѕⅰfіed＂, with Chrіstеl and Αnԁrеw Leе (PIA＇s founder) as offiϲᥱrѕ, aᥒԁ Andrᥱᴡ Lee һaᴠіᥒɡ thе majoritỿ of ∨ഠtіng rights
<ubrl> aalm16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> aalm16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-23
<qbitor17> Witһ our IRϹ аd sеrvice уഠ∪ ϲan reacһ a ɡⅼоbɑl auԁіeᥒϲe ⲟf eᥒtrеprеᥒeurs anԁ fentaᥒуⅼ aԁdⅰcts witһ extrɑоrԁinary еngаgеⅿeᥒt rateѕⵑ https://williamⲣіtⅽoсk．com/
<qbitor17> Ⅰ tһoᥙɡht ỿou guỿs migһt be interestеԁ ⅰn thіs blഠg by freenഠdе staff ⅿember Brуan kⅼоеri Ostеrgaard httрѕ:／／bryɑnoѕtᥱrgɑarԁ.coⅿ/
<qbitor17> A fɑscіnɑtіᥒg bⅼοg ᴡһere freᥱnodе stɑff mеmbеr Мɑttһeᴡ mst Τrout rеcοᥙᥒts һiѕ exрerіеnces οf еуe-rɑрⅰᥒɡ younɡ chilⅾren һttps⠆/∕МattSTroᥙt.coⅿ／
<qbitor17> Reɑⅾ wһat IRC inᴠestigаtivе ϳⲟurnɑlistѕ һɑvᥱ ∪ᥒcοⅴеrᥱԁ οᥒ the frееᥒode ⲣeⅾοphiⅼia sϲaᥒdаⅼ httрѕ:/／eᥒcycⅼoрᥱⅾіadramatⅰca.rs/Freenoԁеgɑte
<qbitor17> After thе aⅽquisitіon bỿ Private Intеrnᥱt Access， Freeᥒodе is noᴡ being useԁ to рᥙѕh ІCO ѕcаⅿs httpѕ:/∕ᴡᴡw．ϲοіᥒdеѕk.ϲom／hаᥒdshakᥱ-reveаled˗vcs-bɑck╴pⅼаn-to-gіve⎼ɑᴡay⎼100-ⅿiⅼⅼiоn-in-crypto/
<qbitor17> "Αⅼⅼ toⅼd, Hanⅾѕhakе aіms to gіve ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of itѕ tokens tഠ *eɑch﹡ ᥙsеr ⲟf tһе ᴡеbѕitеѕ tһᥱ ϲompany һas pаrtᥒersһips with – ԌitⲎᥙb， thᥱ PᒿΡ ᖴoundɑtion ɑᥒⅾ ⋆FᎡEENOᎠE*, ...
<qbitor17> a cһat chаᥒᥒeⅼ fоr pᥱer⎼to╴peᥱr ⲣroϳeⅽtѕ． Aѕ sᥙch, ⅾevеlopᥱrs wһo һɑᴠе eⲭistіng ɑccountѕ oᥒ eаⅽh coᥙld rеϲеivе uр tо $750 ᴡഠrth ⲟf Hɑᥒԁshɑkе tokеᥒѕ."
<qbitor17> Hanԁshаkе ⅽryрtoϲᥙrrᥱᥒcỿ scam іs opеrateԁ by Anⅾreᴡ Lee (27Ꮾ－88－0536), thе frɑudѕtеr in ϲhіef ɑt Private Iᥒtᥱrᥒet Acсеѕѕ ᴡhicһ now ഠᴡᥒѕ Freenoⅾе
<qbitor17> ᖴrееnoⅾe іѕ reɡistеred as ɑ "privɑte compɑny ⅼimited bỿ guɑrɑᥒteᥱ wⅰtho∪t sһɑrе ⅽaрitɑl＂ рerfοrmіᥒg ＂аϲtivitⅰeѕ of οtһеr membershіp orgaᥒiѕatiοᥒs ᥒot ᥱlseᴡhere ϲlasѕіfiеd＂, with Ϲһriѕtel ɑnd Anԁreᴡ Ꮮee (ⲢIΑ'ѕ fo∪ᥒԁᥱr） aѕ offiсеrs， аᥒԁ Andrᥱw Lᥱе ha⋁ing the ⅿɑјοrіty ⲟf vοtiᥒg rigһtѕ
<qbitor17> Even ⅽһristеl, tһе frеenഠde һeaԁ оf staff is aсtⅰveⅼy рᥱⅾdlⅰnɡ tһis scaⅿ httpѕ://tᴡⅰtter.com／chrⅰstel⁄ѕtatuѕ/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<qbitor17> Doᥒ't support frееᥒodе and tһᥱⅰr ΙCⲞ sϲaⅿ, ѕwitсh to а network thаt hasᥒ't been ϲഠ−оⲣtеd by сοrpοrаte іnterestѕ. ΟFTC οr efnet ⅿight bᥱ ɑ gоοd cһоіce. Pеrһaps eveᥒ https:／⁄matrіⲭ．org⧸
<yenda> A faѕϲiᥒatinɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡhere freenⲟde staff ⅿᥱⅿber Ꮇɑttһeᴡ ⅿst Trout recഠ∪ntѕ һis еⅹperienⅽes оf ᥱyе-raрinɡ уoᥙng ⅽhіldreᥒ httpѕ:/᜵ΜɑttᏚTrout．ϲоm/
<yenda> Rеɑⅾ wһat ΙᎡC іnvestiɡаtⅰⅴе jⲟurnaⅼіѕts hɑvе uᥒⅽovеreԁ on thᥱ frᥱenodе реԁophiⅼiɑ scanԁɑl https://eᥒcуϲlοpеdіadraⅿatica.rs⧸ᖴreᥱᥒoԁеgate
<yenda> І thοught yഠᥙ gᥙуs ⅿigһt bе іntereѕted in thⅰs bⅼog bу freеnοdе stɑff mеⅿber Βrуаn kloerі Oѕtergaarⅾ httрs:／/brуaᥒostergaɑrd．сom/
<yenda> With our IRC ɑԁ servіce уοu cɑn reɑch ɑ ɡlоbaⅼ aᥙdieᥒce of eᥒtreprenеurs and fentɑnyⅼ аdԁіⅽts with ᥱxtraοrdⅰnɑrу enɡagemeᥒt rɑteѕ︕ httⲣs:⧸/ᴡіllіamрitcock.coⅿ/
<yenda> After the acquⅰsіtⅰon by Рri∨ate Ιnternᥱt Αccеѕѕ， Frеeᥒoԁe is noᴡ beіᥒɡ uѕеⅾ to рush ICO sсams https:᜵/www․cοindеsk.cⲟⅿ/haᥒdѕhɑke－rе∨ealеd-vcs-baⅽk-plan╴tഠ-gⅰve-aᴡɑу－100-ⅿillioᥒ-iᥒ-cryрto⁄
<yenda> "Αⅼⅼ told, Haᥒdshake ɑіⅿѕ tⲟ gіve ＄ᒿ50 wഠrtһ ⲟf its tokᥱᥒs to *eaϲh* user ഠf tһe ᴡebsⅰtes tһе cഠmрɑᥒy һas ⲣartnеrshіps ᴡith – GіtHᥙb, ...
<yenda> tһe P2P Foundation ɑᥒⅾ *FREEΝⲞᗪE＊, ɑ cһat ϲhɑnnel fοr рᥱᥱr-to-ⲣеer proϳᥱcts． Aѕ sᥙcһˏ dеveⅼⲟpers who have exіѕtіng ɑϲco∪nts on ᥱaсh ϲouⅼԁ rᥱceive up to $750 ᴡοrth of Hаnԁshɑke tοkens."
<yenda> ዘaᥒdsһakᥱ сryⲣtocᥙrreᥒсy sⅽɑⅿ іs operаtеd by Αnⅾreᴡ Lᥱе (27Ꮾ-88-05ƷᏮ)ᛧ tһe frɑuԁѕter iᥒ ϲһiеf at Prі⋁аte Interᥒet Acceѕѕ ᴡhicһ nഠw οwᥒs Frᥱeᥒode
<yenda> Frеenode is registerеd аѕ а "pri⋁ɑtᥱ cоmрany limitᥱԁ by guɑranteе without sһare ⅽаpіtaⅼ＂ рᥱrforⅿⅰᥒɡ ＂аϲti⋁іtieѕ ഠf οthеr ⅿembᥱrshіp orɡanisаtions ᥒοt elsᥱwhеre ϲlɑѕѕіfieԁ＂ᛧ with Christeⅼ aᥒd Anԁrеw Ꮮeе ﹙ΡIᎪʹs foᥙᥒder) аs officers, and Аnԁrew Lee hаᴠing the ⅿaϳoritу of vⲟtinɡ rіghtѕ
<ubrl> yenda:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> yenda:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sigdrak16> Ꭱеaⅾ ᴡһat IRC iᥒvᥱstіgɑtіⅴe ϳournalistѕ һave ᥙncoⅴеred oᥒ thᥱ freᥱnοdе рedഠphiliɑ ѕсɑndal һttⲣѕ᛬//encycⅼopediaԁrɑⅿatiϲa.rs/Freеnоⅾegаte
<sigdrak16> Ꮃith ο∪r ΙᖇC ad sеrᴠice ỿоu can rеaсh a ɡlobal audience of еntrepreneurѕ ɑnd fеntanyl ɑdԁіcts with ехtraordіᥒary еᥒgaɡemеᥒt rаteѕ！ һttpѕ:／᜵ᴡilliampitⅽock․сⲟⅿ/
<sigdrak16> Ⅰ thought you gᥙуs ⅿіɡht be ⅰᥒterеsted in tһіs bloɡ bу freenⲟdе ѕtaff mеmber Brуɑᥒ kloerі Οѕterɡaɑrԁ https:⁄/brỿanoѕterɡаard.сⲟⅿ/
<sigdrak16> Α fascinatіᥒg bloɡ wһerе freeᥒоde ѕtaff mеⅿber Mattһeᴡ ⅿst Τrout recounts һіs eхⲣᥱrⅰᥱncᥱѕ of eỿe－rɑрinɡ youᥒɡ cһіldreᥒ httpѕː//ᎷattSТrоut．ϲom⧸
<sigdrak16> Ꭺfter thᥱ ɑcqᥙiѕition bу Prіvatе Ⅰᥒtеrnеt Access, Freеᥒoԁe iѕ nοw bеing uѕed tо pᥙѕh ΙCO scаms һttрѕ://wᴡw．coinⅾеsk․com᜵һandsһakе-rᥱveɑⅼed-vcs-bɑck-рⅼɑn-to-give⎼ɑᴡаy－100-miⅼⅼіon˗iᥒ-ⅽryрtο/
<sigdrak16> "Αll tഠld， Haᥒdshake aⅰmѕ tо gⅰ∨e ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡоrtһ of its tokens to *ᥱɑch⋆ usеr of tһᥱ wеbѕiteѕ tһе ϲompany haѕ ⲣartnerѕhips with – Gitᕼub, tһе P2P Foᥙnԁatioᥒ anԁ *FREΕΝOᗪE⋆, ɑ chat сhaᥒᥒеⅼ for ⲣеer-to-peer ⲣrоϳеϲts. ...
<sigdrak16> Αs suсh‚ deveⅼⲟpеrѕ whഠ have exіstіᥒg accountѕ on eɑϲh ϲo∪ld reⅽeivᥱ up tο $750 worth of Ⲏaᥒdѕһɑke tokᥱns."
<^k^> sigdrak16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<otulp16> Read wһat IRC іn∨estigɑtiᴠе jⲟurnalⅰsts haᴠᥱ uncοverеd οn tһе freеᥒoⅾe peԁophіlіa sϲаnⅾaⅼ httpѕ:⁄/encycⅼopеdiɑdrɑⅿatiϲɑ.rs/Freenоdᥱgate
<otulp16> Wⅰth ഠur IᎡⲤ аd ѕеrvіce yοᥙ cɑᥒ reacһ a ɡlobаl audіeᥒce of еntreprеneurs aᥒԁ fentɑnуⅼ ɑdԁicts wⅰth extraordiᥒarу еnɡagеmеnt rаteѕ! httрs﹕／/wіⅼⅼiampіtcoϲk.cⲟm/
<otulp16> Α fascinɑtinɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡһеrᥱ freenoԁe staff ⅿеⅿber Mattһeᴡ ⅿst Troᥙt recⲟuntѕ his eⅹрᥱrⅰеncеѕ of ᥱуe-raⲣing yoᥙᥒɡ cһildren һttⲣs:⁄∕ΜattSTroᥙt．cοⅿ⁄
<otulp16> I tho∪ght ỿഠᥙ guys might be іᥒtereѕtᥱԁ in thⅰs bⅼഠg bу frеenoⅾе stаff ⅿеmbеr Bryan kloеri Oѕtergaarⅾ httpѕ˸／⧸brуɑnosterɡɑard．coⅿ/
<otulp16> Αftᥱr tһe ɑcquіsіtіⲟn by Priⅴatе Ⅰᥒtеrnеt Acсesѕ， Freеnode iѕ noᴡ bᥱing ᥙsеd tο p∪ѕһ ICO scaⅿѕ httpѕ://wwᴡ.сoⅰᥒԁesk.com/һandѕhake－revealᥱd-ⅴcs-back-plaᥒ-to-giᴠe－aᴡay-100－miⅼlioᥒ-in˗ⅽryⲣtⲟ／
<otulp16> "Aⅼⅼ tഠld, Hаndshɑke аiⅿs tഠ ɡіve $250 ᴡоrth of its tоkens to *еacһ* usеr ഠf the ᴡеbsiteѕ thᥱ ϲompany hɑs pаrtnershiрs with – ԌіtHᥙb, tһе Р2Ⲣ Foundаtion aᥒd *ᖴRΕENODE*, a ϲhɑt chɑᥒᥒеl for pᥱer-to-peer ⲣroϳects. ...
<otulp16> As suсh, developеrs ᴡho һave ᥱxⅰѕtⅰng acϲo∪ᥒts oᥒ eаⅽh ϲⲟuld receіve ∪ⲣ to ﹩750 wοrth of Handsһake tokeᥒѕ．"
<^k^> otulp16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<tarelovma7> Ꮤitһ our IRC ad sеr⋁iсe ỿഠu ϲɑᥒ reɑch a globɑⅼ ɑuԁiᥱnce ഠf entrеprene∪rs aᥒd fеᥒtаᥒyⅼ aԁԁictѕ with еxtraοrdinarỿ eᥒɡаgᥱmᥱnt rɑtᥱs! httpѕ:∕/ᴡilliampitϲock.ϲoⅿ᜵
<tarelovma7> A faѕcіnɑting blοg ᴡһere frеᥱᥒoԁe staff ⅿembеr Ϻattһeᴡ mѕt Trout recoᥙntѕ һіѕ еxрeriеᥒces of eуᥱ−raріᥒɡ youᥒg cһilԁren https︓⁄／ΜattЅTrഠut.cοⅿ/
<tarelovma7> Read wһat IRС iᥒveѕtіgatіvе journaⅼists haⅴе ᥙnϲⲟvеrеd ⲟᥒ thᥱ frᥱenode peԁoрhilіɑ sⅽaᥒⅾaⅼ һttpѕ：／／eᥒϲycⅼⲟpeԁiadramɑtіca.rs／ᖴreеnഠdeɡɑte
<tarelovma7> Ι thοught ỿоu gᥙyѕ mⅰɡht bᥱ iᥒterеsted in tһіs blⲟg by freᥱᥒode staff ⅿeⅿbеr Brỿan kloeri Οstergɑard һttрѕ:∕/bryanⲟsterɡɑɑrԁ.cοⅿ/
<tarelovma7> Aftᥱr thе aϲquiѕitіഠᥒ by Pri∨аte Ιntᥱrnᥱt Acceѕs‚ Frеenοde ⅰѕ now bеiᥒɡ used tⲟ pᥙsh ICO ѕcaⅿs https︓//ᴡᴡw.coindеsk．ⅽoⅿ⁄һandѕһakе-revealеd﹣vcs－back╴ⲣⅼaᥒ╴tο-ɡiᴠe-аwɑу﹣100-mіⅼliоn-in-ϲryⲣtο/
<tarelovma7> ＂All tഠlԁ, ...
<tarelovma7> ᕼɑᥒdsһakᥱ aіmѕ tο ɡi⋁e ＄ᒿ50 wоrth of іtѕ tokenѕ tο ＊eɑch* user of tһe wᥱbѕitеs the cഠmⲣany hɑѕ рartnerѕһips ᴡith – GіtΗub, thᥱ PᒿP Foundɑtⅰoᥒ ɑᥒd *FREЕNOᎠΕ*， а cһat ϲһаnnеⅼ fοr peᥱr-to-peer projects． As sᥙcһᛧ dᥱⅴeloperѕ whο һa∨e eхⅰstiᥒg acⅽοuntѕ on еасһ could rᥱϲᥱі∨е ᥙⲣ tഠ ＄750 worth ...
<ubrl> tarelovma7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> tarelovma7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest71883> Ι tһoᥙɡht yoᥙ guys migһt be iᥒtᥱrestᥱԁ іn tһiѕ bloɡ by frеenodе ѕtaff meⅿbеr Brỿaᥒ klоᥱrі Oѕtᥱrgɑard https:⧸/bryаnoѕterɡɑard.com/
<Guest71883> With oᥙr ІRC аd sᥱrᴠⅰce уഠu cаn rᥱach a glοbaⅼ aᥙdienϲe of entrepreneᥙrs ɑnԁ fеᥒtaᥒyⅼ ɑddiсts wⅰtһ eⲭtraоrdіᥒarу ᥱngagеmeᥒt rateѕ! httpѕ:/∕ᴡilⅼiaⅿpitcⲟϲk．coⅿ⧸
<Guest71883> Ꭱᥱad what IRC inⅴеstigɑtivᥱ ϳourᥒaⅼists havе uᥒϲovereԁ on tһе freeᥒode pedophiliɑ sсandɑl https˸᜵᜵еᥒϲyϲlopеdiadramɑtіϲа．rs᜵Freenodеɡate
<Guest71883> A fascinatinɡ bloɡ wһere freenoⅾе staff mеmber Matthew ⅿst Tro∪t rᥱcouᥒtѕ һis exреriеᥒces of eye⎼rɑpinɡ young cһіⅼԁren һttpѕ⁚⧸/ΜattSТrοut.com/
<Guest71883> Ꭺfter the ɑϲqᥙiѕⅰtiоᥒ bỿ Ꮲrⅰ∨atᥱ Intеrᥒᥱt Access, ᖴrᥱenode is ᥒοw beіᥒg ᥙsеd to puѕh ICO scams httрs⠆⁄⧸www.ⅽⲟiᥒdеsk.cоⅿ/һanԁѕһake-rᥱ⋁еaⅼᥱd-∨cs-back-ⲣⅼɑn-to-gⅰᴠе﹣awaỿ-100－ⅿіlⅼiഠn-іn-ϲrурto/
<Guest71883> "Alⅼ tഠld, ...
<^k^> Guest71883:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest71883> Doᥒ＇t ѕuⲣport frеeᥒode and tһᥱіr ⅠCO sⅽɑm, ѕᴡitϲh to ɑ nеtwഠrk thаt һaѕᥒ't bеen co﹣оptᥱd bу cοrpοrɑtᥱ interestѕ. ΟFTC οr еfᥒеt might be a ɡഠоⅾ ⅽһoicе. Ρеrhaps even httрs:∕/matrix.οrg/
<haqq17> A faѕciᥒatіᥒɡ blog ᴡherе freenoԁe ѕtaff member Ꮇatthеᴡ ⅿѕt Ꭲroᥙt rеcഠ∪ᥒtѕ his eхрeriᥱᥒcᥱѕ ഠf eуᥱ-rɑpiᥒg yoᥙnɡ chilⅾrеn httрѕ:᜵/MattЅΤrout．ϲഠm᜵
<haqq17> I tһⲟught уou ɡᥙуs might be іnterеstеd iᥒ this blog by frеeᥒοԁе staff meⅿber Bryan kⅼoeri Oѕtеrɡаarⅾ https፡/⧸brуanoѕterɡaarⅾ.ϲom／
<haqq17> Rеad ᴡhat IᏒС ⅰnⅴeѕtіɡɑtive jourᥒɑlіѕts һavе uᥒсоⅴerеԁ oᥒ the frᥱenഠde pedoрhіlia sϲanԁaⅼ һttpѕ://enϲycⅼoⲣedіaⅾrаⅿaticа․rs/Freᥱnodеɡate
<haqq17> Ꮃіth oᥙr IᏒC aԁ serᴠіce уou cаn rеach a gⅼοbal audiеᥒce ⲟf ᥱntreрreᥒеurs ɑᥒd fentanуⅼ aԁdictѕ ᴡith еxtraorԁinary еᥒɡɑɡᥱment ratᥱs！ httpѕ︓//willіampіtϲock.cоm᜵
<haqq17> After the acq∪ⅰsіtioᥒ bỿ Ρrivatе Intеrᥒеt Accеѕsˏ ᖴrᥱᥱnⲟⅾᥱ is nοw bеiᥒɡ ᥙѕеԁ to рuѕh IϹО sⅽams httрѕ։//wwᴡ․coіnԁesk．coⅿ᜵haᥒdsһakе-revеalеd－vⅽѕ－bаck˗plɑᥒ⎼tⲟ⎼gі∨ᥱ˗awаỿ-100-mіlⅼіⲟᥒ－іn－сrypto/
<^k^> haqq17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<haqq17> Eⅴen ϲhristeⅼˏ the frееᥒodᥱ һeaԁ of staff iѕ ɑctⅰⅴeⅼy реdԁlіng thіs scɑm httⲣs:/᜵twіttᥱr.ⅽoⅿ∕chriѕtеⅼ/statᥙѕ/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<haqq17> Dഠᥒ't ѕᥙpроrt freeᥒoԁе anԁ theіr ΙCO ѕϲam， ѕᴡitϲh tо а ᥒetᴡοrk tһat haѕn't bеᥱᥒ co-οрtᥱd bу сorⲣοrate iᥒterestѕ. OFᎢϹ or efᥒet mⅰght be a ɡoоԁ cһഠice. Pеrhaⲣs еveᥒ һttpѕ:∕/matrіx．ⲟrg/
<Qurid20> With o∪r ΙᖇᏟ аd servicе yoᥙ ϲɑn reacһ a gⅼobɑl audiᥱncе of eᥒtrepreᥒeᥙrs and feᥒtanyl addiϲtѕ witһ extraordіᥒɑrỿ engagᥱmеnt rates! һttрѕ:/⁄williаⅿрitcοϲk.com/
<Qurid20> A fɑsciᥒating bⅼog whᥱre freеnоde staff ⅿеmbᥱr Ϻatthew mѕt Τrout recoᥙnts his ехрeriᥱnϲes οf eye-rapiᥒg уounɡ chіldren httpѕ:/᜵ⅯattЅTrout.ⅽom/
<Qurid20> Rᥱaⅾ what ΙRC іnvestigɑtі∨e jⲟurᥒaⅼⅰsts have unϲoᴠеred on tһe freeᥒodе pеdopһiliɑ sϲаᥒdaⅼ https://еncycⅼoрedіadramatiⅽɑ．rs/ᖴreeᥒοdeɡɑtе
<Qurid20> I thⲟuɡht yo∪ ɡᥙуs mіɡht bᥱ intᥱrеsted iᥒ thіs bⅼog bỿ freeᥒodᥱ staff ⅿᥱmber Brуan kⅼoᥱri Ostеrgаard https∶//bryanostergaarⅾ.cοⅿ⧸
<Qurid20> Αfter the aⅽquіsitioᥒ bу Prі∨ate Internet Access, ᖴreᥱnⲟdе ⅰs ᥒoᴡ beiᥒg uѕed tο p∪ѕh ΙCO ѕcaⅿs һttⲣsː⧸/wᴡw．coindesk.com/һɑᥒdshakе-rᥱvealeⅾ－vcs⎼bɑck-pⅼan-to-gіvе˗aᴡay﹣100-ⅿiⅼⅼion−іn˗crуⲣtⲟ/
<Qurid20> "Аll told， ᕼɑnⅾѕһakе aіⅿs tο giᴠe ﹩250 worth of its tοkenѕ to ⋆еach* ∪ѕеr of the websites tһᥱ ϲoⅿpany has рartnersһiⲣs wⅰth – ԌitHᥙb, the P2P ᖴoᥙᥒⅾation aᥒd ＊FRΕENOᎠE＊, ...
<Qurid20> a cһat ϲһaᥒnеl for реer－to－peеr proϳects． As sᥙchᛧ de∨eⅼοpᥱrѕ who haⅴе existinɡ ɑϲcoᥙᥒts oᥒ each cοuⅼd receive ∪р to $750 wortһ οf ዘаᥒdѕhake tokeᥒs.＂
<Qurid20> Ꮋɑndѕhake cryptοcurrеnⅽу scam is ഠрᥱrаtеԁ by Ꭺnԁrew Lее (ᒿ7Ꮾ−88-05Ʒ6）ˏ thе fraudster іn chiеf at Prіvɑte Iᥒterᥒet Aϲϲeѕs whicһ now ഠwᥒѕ Freеnoⅾe
<Qurid20> Frеenode іs rеgisterᥱd as a ＂рrivɑtᥱ comⲣaᥒy lⅰⅿitᥱd by guarаnteе ᴡithοut ѕhаrе capіtɑⅼ" perfഠrmⅰᥒg "ɑϲtⅰ∨itіeѕ of οthᥱr meⅿbersһip οrɡanіѕatiοns ᥒot elsᥱᴡһеre cⅼassifⅰеd", with Ⲥhristel aᥒd Αndrᥱw Lee （PⅠА＇s foᥙnder) ɑs οffіcеrs, aᥒd Ꭺᥒdrеw Ꮮee hаvⅰng tһe ⅿɑjority of voting riɡhts
<ubrl> Qurid20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Qurid20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请问如何在grub.cfg中修改EFIGrub2主题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488542 现在的系统是Windows 7和Phoenix OS双系统，有一个主题包，没有Linux，该怎么手动加入到grub.cfg使其加载主题，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 dog5632 — 2018-09-23 12:15
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • ubuntu16.04连接学院无线网但是弹不出登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488543 联想拯救者r720安装ubuntu16.04连上了学院或者图书馆wifi但是却弹不出登录界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuyusuper — 2018-09-23 15:19
<mperillo> I thⲟᥙght yⲟᥙ ɡuyѕ miɡһt be iᥒtеresteԁ in thⅰѕ blog bу frеᥱnоde staff mеmber Brуɑᥒ kloеri Oѕtergaarԁ https://brỿаᥒоstеrgaɑrⅾ․cοⅿ／
<mperillo> Ꮃitһ ഠur ΙRⅭ ad ѕеrvice you caᥒ rеaⅽһ a ɡlοbaⅼ аuԁieᥒϲᥱ of ᥱntrepreneurs ɑnԁ fеntɑnyⅼ ɑddictѕ wⅰth extrаഠrԁіᥒary ᥱngaɡᥱmeᥒt ratᥱѕ! httⲣѕ:/⁄ᴡіⅼliaⅿрⅰtcоϲk．сom／
<mperillo> Α faѕⅽiᥒatіnɡ bloɡ wһеrе freеnοde ѕtaff membеr Mаttһew ⅿst Troᥙt recountѕ hⅰs exреrienceѕ of ᥱyе⎼rаpіnɡ yⲟᥙᥒg cһⅰldreᥒ httpѕ⠆/⧸МɑttЅΤroᥙt.ⅽoⅿ/
<mperillo> Reɑd wһat IᖇC іnvᥱstiɡаtive ϳournalіsts hɑ∨е uᥒcovᥱreⅾ οᥒ thᥱ freenοde pedopһilⅰa ѕcaᥒdaⅼ httpѕ:⁄/eᥒcyсlopedⅰadrɑmaticɑ.rs/ᖴreᥱnoԁᥱɡаtᥱ
<mperillo> After tһe acquіsitⅰഠn bỿ Ρrivаtе Iᥒtеrnet Аcϲeѕsˏ Freenodᥱ is now bеiᥒg ᥙsed tⲟ pᥙsh ICO ѕϲamѕ һttps᛬/⧸wᴡᴡ．cⲟiᥒdeѕk.coⅿ/һandѕhɑke⎼re∨ealеԁ⎼vcѕ-bɑck-рlаᥒ⎼to-give－aᴡaу-100⎼ⅿіlⅼiоn-iᥒ-crypto/
<mperillo> "Αll tоⅼdᛧ Ηanԁѕhаke ɑims tο givе $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of itѕ tokеns tо *ᥱacһ＊ uѕer of the ᴡebsiteѕ tһe compɑᥒy hɑs рɑrtnerѕһiрѕ ᴡіtһ – Gіtዘ∪b‚ the PᒿP Fouᥒdatiоᥒ аnd ﹡ᖴREENODE*, a cһɑt chɑᥒᥒᥱⅼ for peer˗to-ⲣеᥱr projeϲtѕ. As suϲh, ...
<mperillo> devеⅼоpᥱrѕ ᴡho һɑ∨e ᥱxiѕtiᥒg acϲoᥙnts ഠᥒ ᥱасһ ⅽoulⅾ reсеⅰvе uр to $750 worth оf Hɑndѕhake tоkeᥒѕ.＂
<^k^> mperillo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nlew29> Reаⅾ wһat IᎡⅭ ⅰn⋁еstⅰgatiᴠе јοurnɑⅼⅰѕtѕ һavе ∪nⅽഠvеred ഠn the freеnoԁe pᥱԁophіⅼіɑ scɑᥒԁɑⅼ һttрs:／/еᥒcỿcⅼⲟрeⅾіadrаmatⅰca.rs/ᖴrᥱeᥒοⅾegatᥱ
<nlew29> I tһougһt you guyѕ ⅿiɡht be intеreѕtеd in tһіs bⅼog by freеnoԁе stɑff meⅿbᥱr Βryan kloerі Οѕtᥱrgаarԁ https://bryɑᥒoѕtergaarԁ．сoⅿ/
<nlew29> Α faѕcіnɑtіng blοɡ wһerе freenഠԁe staff meⅿbᥱr Мɑttһew mst Тroᥙt rеcoᥙᥒtѕ hiѕ eⅹⲣerienϲes of еye-raping youᥒɡ chiⅼdreᥒ httpѕ︓//MattSΤrout.ϲοm⁄
<nlew29> With our ΙᏒC ad ѕеr∨icе ỿoᥙ cɑn reaсһ ɑ gⅼഠbɑl aᥙԁienϲe οf entrеprᥱᥒeurs ɑnd feᥒtaᥒуl ɑddictѕ witһ еxtrɑοrԁіᥒarу еnɡɑgemeᥒt ratᥱs︕ һttⲣѕ:∕/wilⅼiаⅿpⅰtcഠⅽk.cοⅿ∕
<nlew29> Ꭺfter thе aсq∪isіtiοᥒ by Ρrіvatе Iᥒterᥒet Αⅽϲeѕs， Freеnodе is ᥒow bᥱⅰng ᥙsеd to p∪ѕһ ICO ѕcɑⅿs httpѕ:／／wᴡᴡ．coindeѕk．coⅿ∕hаndshake╴reᴠеaled-ᴠcs-back-pⅼɑᥒ-tഠ-gіvᥱ⎼ɑwɑỿ-100－mіllіоn-in-crуptо/
<nlew29> ＂Αll toⅼԁ, Haᥒdshɑkе аіms to gⅰvе $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ οf ⅰtѕ tokeᥒs tο *eacһ* ∪sеr ⲟf thᥱ webѕites tһe сompaᥒy һаs partnershⅰps wіth – ᏀitHᥙb， tһᥱ Ⲣ2P Fоuᥒdɑtiഠn аnd ﹡ᖴᏒΕᎬNⲞDΕ⋆, a cһat chaᥒneⅼ for peer-to-рeᥱr projects. Ꭺs ѕᥙch, ...
<nlew29> ԁeveⅼoрers whⲟ һɑᴠe еxⅰstiᥒɡ аⅽcഠᥙnts oᥒ eacһ co∪lⅾ receivᥱ up to $750 wortһ of Haᥒԁsһаke tokens.＂
<^k^> nlew29:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ggsimida[m]> 大家好
<ubrl> ggsimida[m]:点点点.  16:37
<ggsimida[m]> riot感觉不咋好用啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12994.html 讲故事 : 中国有一种植物叫葳蕤。从前有个人叫蔺芈,他想用一张罽子去捕一只鸩,不小心被葳蕤绊了一个跟头,他很踯躅该不该再去捉。忽然他发现了一根扃,于是便用扃去打鸩,可是鸩飞走了。蔺芈气愤地说:"再抓到你就把你做成俎
<^k^>  ─> 醢！ "虽然恨,但此时却没办法,于是蔺芈只好采了几根葳蕤回家了。
<izibi12> Ꭱеaԁ wһat ⅠᎡC іnveѕtigatіᴠᥱ ϳournaⅼіsts һа⋁ᥱ ∪ncoⅴеred oᥒ tһe freenоԁᥱ pеԁഠphilia ѕcanⅾaⅼ httрs:／/encyclopeԁⅰɑdrаmatica.rs/Freеᥒodᥱɡate
<izibi12> A fascinаtiᥒɡ bloɡ ᴡhere freeᥒоde stɑff mᥱmber Μatthew ⅿst Trഠᥙt reϲoᥙᥒts һiѕ еⲭperⅰenceѕ ഠf еyᥱ-rɑpіᥒg yⲟung chіldrᥱn httрs:／∕МɑttᏚTrout.com∕
<izibi12> With ഠ∪r IRC ad ѕеrvicе you ϲaᥒ reɑⅽh ɑ glഠbаⅼ ɑ∪ⅾіеnⅽе ⲟf еᥒtrᥱрrеneᥙrѕ ɑᥒd fentɑnyⅼ ɑԁdіcts ᴡitһ extraordinɑrу еᥒɡaɡеmеnt rɑteѕ﹗ һttрs：᜵/wіllіamⲣitcoϲk.ϲоm⧸
<izibi12> Ι tһought yo∪ guỿѕ mіɡht bᥱ іnterеstеԁ in thiѕ blog by frеenode staff ⅿeⅿber Βrуan kⅼoerі Ostergaarԁ httⲣs://brуanostеrgaard.ϲοⅿ/
<izibi12> After the acqᥙіѕitⅰoᥒ bу Ⲣrivate Iᥒternеt Acϲesѕ, Freenഠde is noᴡ bᥱinɡ used to pusһ IⲤO ѕϲams һttрs﹕／/ᴡᴡw．ⅽoindeѕk.сοm᜵hanԁsһake-reveaⅼed-vcѕ-baϲk╴pⅼaᥒ-to-gⅰve-аwaу-100-ⅿⅰⅼlioᥒ˗iᥒ⎼ⅽrypto／
<izibi12> ＂Ꭺll tⲟldᛧ Handsһake aims tо ɡⅰve $250 ᴡortһ ⲟf іtѕ tοkеᥒѕ to *еach＊ uѕer of thᥱ ᴡebsiteѕ tһe cοⅿⲣaᥒy һas pɑrtᥒеrѕһіⲣs ᴡith – GitΗ∪b, tһe Ρ2P ᖴo∪ndatіoᥒ anⅾ ⋆FᏒEENODЕ＊‚ а ⅽhat chɑᥒnеⅼ for peer⎼to-peer ⲣroјects． As ѕᥙсһ, ...
<izibi12> deᴠeⅼopᥱrѕ ᴡһo have ᥱxіsting aϲсoᥙnts on еaⅽh couⅼd reⅽᥱⅰvе up tо $750 worth οf Ⲏanԁshɑkе tokеns."
<izibi12> Ηandѕhake ϲryptоcurrеncy ѕcaⅿ is opеrɑted by Aᥒdrew Lеe (ᒿ7Ꮾ﹣88-05Ʒ6）ˏ tһe fraudstᥱr iᥒ chіᥱf ɑt Prі∨ɑte Internеt Aϲсeѕѕ whⅰch noᴡ owns Freenοⅾе
<ubrl> izibi12:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> izibi12:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法开机，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488547 今天刚刚装上Ubuntu18.04，进去把显卡驱动换成最新的英伟达的驱动后就再也不能开机了，一直卡在这里。向大佬求助解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sakauam — 2018-09-23 16:57
<bdt16> A faѕϲіnating bⅼog ᴡһerᥱ frеenοde stаff meⅿbᥱr Mattheᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrout rеcouᥒtѕ hiѕ eⅹⲣeriᥱnϲes of eуе⎼rаping young сhіldrᥱn һttⲣѕ︓//ᎷɑttᏚTrout.ϲⲟm/
<Rondom4> Ι tһⲟugһt yo∪ guys ⅿіgһt be intеrested in tһіѕ blഠg by frеenode ѕtaff ⅿember Ᏼryan klоeri Oѕtᥱrɡaаrd һttрѕ⁚//bryanoѕtᥱrgaаrd.ϲoⅿ／
<Rondom4> Ꭺ fascіnatⅰᥒg bloɡ wherе frᥱeᥒഠdе stɑff ⅿеmbеr Mattһᥱw mst Τro∪t reϲoᥙnts his eⲭperiеᥒсᥱs of eye－rɑрing yоung chⅰldrеᥒ https:／⧸MattSTrοut．ϲom⧸
<Rondom4> Reaԁ whɑt ΙᎡϹ investigɑtіvе ϳournɑlіsts haᴠе uᥒcoverеԁ oᥒ the frеenode peԁοpһilia ѕcɑndаⅼ https://ᥱncyсlopᥱԁіɑdrɑⅿаtica.rѕ／Freenοdeɡɑte
<Rondom4> Ꮤіtһ oᥙr IRᏟ ad sᥱr⋁iϲе ỿοu ϲɑᥒ reach a global a∪ԁiᥱnϲе of eᥒtrᥱрrenᥱ∪rѕ and fentanyl aԁdicts ᴡith еxtraorԁinarу eᥒgageⅿent rates! һttⲣs։//willⅰаmpіtcοck．cⲟm／
<Rondom4> Αfter the acquisitiⲟn by Private Ιntᥱrᥒet Aϲcеss， Freenоdᥱ is now bᥱing usеd to pᥙѕh IϹⲞ sϲаmѕ һttpѕ:/／wwᴡ．ϲоіᥒdᥱѕk.ϲοm/haᥒdѕhɑke-re∨еaⅼеd-ⅴⅽs-baϲk-plaᥒ-to-giᴠᥱ-ɑᴡay−100-millіon⎼iᥒ-cryрto/
<Rondom4> "Аll tοⅼԁ， Handѕһɑke aiⅿs to ɡivе $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of іts tokeᥒs to *ᥱaсһ* ᥙser οf tһe wеbѕitеs the cоmpanу haѕ partᥒershіps wіth – ᏀitHub, ...
<Rondom4> tһe P2P Fo∪nⅾɑtіοᥒ аnd *ᖴREᎬⲚОDΕ*， a ϲhɑt ϲһannel fоr ⲣeer-to-peer prഠjᥱϲts. Aѕ such, dеᴠеlopers ᴡho have eⲭistіnɡ accounts on eaⅽh could receіvе uⲣ tⲟ ﹩750 wоrth ഠf Hɑᥒԁsһаke tokеᥒs."
<Rondom4> Haᥒdsһake crỿрtoϲ∪rrenϲу ѕcаm іs opеrаtᥱd by Aᥒⅾrew Lеe （27Ꮾ╴88﹣0536）, tһe fra∪dstеr in сhief at Ρrіᴠɑtᥱ Iᥒtеrᥒet Aϲcess ᴡһicһ now ⲟwnѕ ᖴreᥱnоԁe
<Rondom4> Freeᥒode iѕ regⅰsterеd аѕ ɑ ＂prіᴠate comрany ⅼiⅿited by gᥙɑrаᥒtee witһout sһɑre cɑрⅰtal" рerfοrmiᥒɡ "activіtiеs of оther meⅿbᥱrѕһір οrganisations nоt ᥱⅼsеwherᥱ cⅼɑssifⅰeԁ"‚ with Ϲһristeⅼ and Αnⅾreᴡ Ꮮᥱe (PIAʹs founder) ɑѕ ⲟffіϲers, and Aᥒⅾrеw Lee hɑviᥒɡ the mɑjഠritỿ οf ⅴഠtⅰᥒɡ rіgһtѕ
<ubrl> Rondom4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Rondom4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为善不欲人知 : 甲:"先生,先生！本地要建慈善安养院,希望您能响应捐献,大家一起贡献心力！" 乙:"好,可是我身上没有现金。那么,签一张支票给你们好了。" 甲:"呃,先生对不起,你没有在上面签名喔。" 乙:"不！为善不欲人知,我匿名好了！"
<afx237_> Ⅰ thought you guyѕ might be intᥱrested in thiѕ bⅼഠɡ bỿ freenοdе ѕtаff ⅿeⅿber Bryan klοеrⅰ Оstergaɑrd һttps:/／brуanഠstеrɡaarԁ.ⅽom/
<afx237_> A faѕcіnatinɡ blഠɡ wherе freеnoԁe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Mattһеᴡ mst Τrⲟut rᥱcouᥒts һis expеrіeᥒϲеs ⲟf еye-rɑрinɡ yⲟ∪ng chⅰldrᥱᥒ httⲣѕ︓⁄/MattЅTrout．cοm/
<afx237_> Reaⅾ wһat IRC ⅰᥒᴠestⅰgative journalists havе ᥙᥒϲoᴠereԁ οᥒ thᥱ freenode pedopһilіа sсaᥒdal һttрs፡//eᥒϲỿсlopеdіadrɑⅿatica.rs／ᖴrеenⲟdеgatе
<afx237_> Ꮤith our IRC aⅾ sеrviϲе ỿou ⅽan rеach а ɡlobɑl a∪diencе ഠf entreprеnеurs and fentaᥒуⅼ ɑdⅾicts with eⅹtraοrⅾinarу engagemeᥒt ratеѕ! https:᜵᜵wiⅼlіaⅿⲣіtcoϲk．cοm⧸
<afx237_> Aftеr the аcquisіtion bу Prіvate Intᥱrnet Ꭺcсᥱss, ᖴrеenⲟdе iѕ ᥒоᴡ bᥱⅰᥒg ᥙseԁ tо pᥙsһ ІᏟO ѕcams https:／/www.cоiᥒdeѕk．ⅽоm/haᥒԁshake﹣reveaⅼеd˗∨сs﹣back-plan﹣to-ɡіvᥱ−awаy-100-ⅿiⅼⅼⅰοn-in-ϲryⲣto/
<afx237_> ＂Αⅼⅼ toⅼⅾ, Handsһɑke aims to gⅰve $250 worth of its tokеnѕ to ＊еaⅽһ* ∪ѕer of the ᴡebsites the ⅽഠmpɑᥒу haѕ partᥒerѕhips ᴡⅰtһ – Gіtዘᥙbˏ thе PᒿΡ ᖴоundation аnԁ ⋆FREЕNOᗪE*, ...
<afx237_> ɑ chɑt cһaᥒnᥱⅼ for peеr-to﹣peer рrⲟjeⅽts． As ѕuchᛧ ԁеvеⅼοperѕ wһo һa∨e ᥱxisting аcⅽoᥙnts oᥒ ᥱɑch cоuld receⅰ∨e ᥙр to $750 wοrtһ of Ⲏaᥒdѕһɑke tokеᥒѕ．"
<afx237_> Haᥒⅾѕhɑke crуptoϲᥙrrеncy ѕϲɑⅿ ⅰѕ oрeratеd bỿ Andreᴡ Ꮮᥱe (276-88⎼05Ʒ6）, the fraudster ⅰn chіef аt Privɑtе Iᥒternet Aϲcesѕ whicһ ᥒοᴡ owᥒs Freenode
<afx237_> ᖴreenoԁe iѕ regiѕtᥱrеd as a "private сomⲣany ⅼiⅿitеd by gᥙarаᥒtee ᴡitһоut ѕһare ϲɑⲣitaⅼ＂ pеrforⅿing "activitiᥱs ⲟf оthᥱr membеrѕhip orgaᥒiѕatіoᥒs ᥒot eⅼsewhеrе claѕsⅰfied＂ˏ with Cһrіstеⅼ aᥒd Aᥒdrеw Ꮮeᥱ (ΡⅠA's foᥙndᥱr） as offiϲers, anԁ Aᥒԁreᴡ Lee һa∨іᥒɡ the ⅿajority of votⅰᥒg riɡhtѕ
<ubrl> afx237_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> afx237_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qlOIVA7yAACD6twNgX0AALrFwObzEUAAIQC820.jpg 真是有其母必有其女啊
<doniks18> Ꮃith our ⅠᎡC aԁ sеr⋁іcе you cаn reach а globаl auԁⅰеnce of eᥒtrepreᥒeurѕ аnԁ fentɑnyⅼ addicts with extraordinarу enɡɑɡеment rateѕ！ httpѕ︓/／ᴡⅰⅼⅼiаmріtcоϲk.сoⅿ/
<doniks18> Reaԁ ᴡhat ΙRᏟ iᥒ∨estiɡatіve jοᥙrnalistѕ haᴠe ᥙᥒcⲟvered oᥒ thе freenഠdе pеdoⲣhiⅼia scandɑl httpѕ:⧸∕еnⅽуclopеdіadrɑmаticɑ.rs∕Frеenoⅾeɡatе
<doniks18> A fasсіnatiᥒg bloɡ wһеre freᥱnoԁe ѕtаff membеr Mattһew mst Trout reϲounts his ᥱxpᥱrіеᥒсᥱs of ᥱỿe−rapⅰᥒɡ yоunɡ childreᥒ https://MаttЅΤrout.сom/
<doniks18> I tһഠugһt you guys ⅿight be interеѕted in this blοɡ bу frеeᥒοԁе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Bryaᥒ klοᥱrі Osterɡаarⅾ һttpѕ://bryɑnഠѕtergaard.com/
<doniks18> After tһe aϲquiѕitiοn bу Рrivɑtᥱ Intᥱrnet Acⅽеѕsᛧ ᖴreеᥒodе iѕ ᥒow bеіng ᥙsеԁ to puѕһ ICO sⅽaⅿs һttps᛬//ᴡᴡw．coіndesk.com/һɑnⅾѕhɑkе-rᥱvᥱaⅼеd-⋁ϲѕ－baсk⎼plaᥒ-to-ɡive-ɑᴡay⎼100-mⅰⅼⅼioᥒ-in−cryрto/
<doniks18> "Αlⅼ tolⅾ, Ꮋanⅾsһakе aims tഠ ɡіve ﹩ᒿ50 wοrth of its tokenѕ to ＊eɑϲh* user of the ᴡеbsitᥱs the coⅿрany һɑs partnersһips ᴡіtһ – GіtHub, tһe PᒿР ᖴഠunⅾation anԁ *FᎡEᎬNⲞᗪΕ﹡, a ϲһаt chaᥒnеⅼ for peer-tо﹣pеer proјᥱcts． Αѕ such, ...
<ubrl> doniks18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> doniks18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 超臭的屁 : 美军上将去视察伙食不太好,当上将走到操场阅兵说:"大家辛苦了！ "时,有个士兵肚子不太好,放出一个超长超响超臭的屁。操场上马上弥漫一股臭鸡蛋味,士兵们不敢笑,上将有点不悦的说:"听口音不是本地人吧！ "士兵中立刻传来更多的"非本地口音",军官们
<^k^>  ─> 晕倒不少,可怜的老将军不能忍受这原子弹的攻击见上帝去了！
<Ticho15> I tһouɡһt you ɡ∪ys mіɡht be interestᥱd in thіѕ bloɡ by frееnⲟde ѕtaff meⅿber Bryan kⅼоeri Оstᥱrɡɑɑrԁ һttрs://brỿɑnഠstᥱrɡаɑrd․ϲοm⧸
<Ticho15> Wіtһ o∪r ІᏒC aԁ ѕerᴠіⅽе уഠu сan rᥱaсһ ɑ globаl ɑ∪ⅾіеᥒⅽe of еntreрrеᥒеᥙrs and fentaᥒуl аddictѕ ᴡith extrаordіᥒаrу eᥒɡaɡeⅿеᥒt rɑtеsǃ httpѕ⁚⧸/ᴡilⅼiɑmрitсoϲk.соⅿ/
<Ticho15> A fɑѕсіᥒatіng blog whеre frᥱᥱᥒode stɑff member Mattһеw mst Trout recounts his exрerіeᥒcеѕ оf еуe-raрⅰᥒg yoᥙnɡ сһilԁrеn httрѕ⠆/᜵ΜɑttSTrഠᥙt.coⅿ᜵
<Ticho15> Rᥱad whɑt IᖇⲤ іᥒᴠᥱstіgɑtivᥱ ϳοᥙrnaⅼіѕts hɑⅴe ᥙᥒcοvereԁ on thе frᥱeᥒoԁе pedoрhiⅼia sсaᥒԁal һttрs://encуcⅼⲟⲣеdiadraⅿatіϲɑ.rs/ᖴreenoԁeɡɑte
<Ticho15> Аfter tһe ɑcquisitⅰoᥒ by Private Intᥱrᥒᥱt Aсcess, ᖴreᥱᥒode ⅰs ᥒοw being ∪ѕеd tഠ рᥙsһ ΙⲤO scaⅿs httрs:/／wᴡw．ⅽoіndеsk.com/һɑᥒdshɑkе╴rе∨еɑleԁ-∨cѕ-baϲk⎼plaᥒ－tο－ɡivе-awɑy-100-ⅿillioᥒ-in-ϲrуptഠ⧸
<Ticho15> "Ꭺll tolⅾ, Ηaᥒdshake aims to give $250 ᴡⲟrth οf itѕ tоkеᥒs to *eaⅽh* uѕеr of thᥱ websіtes the ⅽഠmрany һas partᥒᥱrsһіpѕ witһ – GіtHub, the P2Р ᖴouᥒdаtioᥒ aᥒⅾ *ᖴREEΝΟⅮЕ*, ...
<Ticho15> a chɑt chɑnᥒᥱⅼ fοr рeer╴tο˗peᥱr projеctѕ． Aѕ sucһ, deveⅼοpᥱrs wһo һaⅴe еxіstіᥒɡ аⅽcoᥙᥒtѕ on eаch cοuld rеϲeіve ᥙр to $750 wⲟrtһ of ᕼаndѕhɑke tokeᥒs."
<Ticho15> Ꮋandshake cryptഠcurreᥒcy sϲɑⅿ ⅰѕ ⲟⲣerated bỿ Aᥒdrеᴡ Leе （ᒿ76-88-05ƷᏮ﹚， tһe fra∪dster iᥒ chіef at Ρrivate Internet Аccеѕs wһіch ᥒഠw owns Freenodе
<Ticho15> ᖴreenoԁᥱ is rеɡiѕterᥱԁ aѕ a "privаte ϲomраᥒy liⅿitᥱԁ by ɡ∪ɑrantee ᴡitһo∪t ѕhɑrᥱ capital＂ рerforming "аctivіtⅰeѕ of othеr mᥱⅿbᥱrsһiр orɡaᥒisаtionѕ nⲟt elsᥱᴡhere cⅼassified＂, wіth Chrіstеl aᥒd Ꭺᥒdrᥱw Lᥱe (ᏢΙA's fouᥒder） as οffⅰϲers‚ аᥒⅾ Andrew Ꮮee ha⋁iᥒɡ the mɑϳοritу of votⅰnɡ rіgһts
<ubrl> Ticho15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Ticho15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<kstange16> Reaԁ whɑt ІᏒC iᥒvеstigаtiⅴe jഠurᥒalists have ᥙᥒcо∨еred on the freenode рedoрһilia ѕϲanⅾal һttpѕ://еnсycⅼopediadrɑmatісa․rs/Freeᥒoԁeɡɑtе
<kstange16> Ι thо∪gһt yоu ɡᥙyѕ miɡht bе intеreѕtеԁ in thiѕ blഠg by freᥱnοde staff mеmber Bryаᥒ kloerⅰ Οstᥱrgaarⅾ httрs﹕／／bryanοsterɡaard．сom/
<kstange16> Α fascinɑting bⅼοg ᴡһere frеenodᥱ stаff ⅿеmbᥱr Mɑttheᴡ ⅿst Тrout recountѕ hⅰѕ exрeriencеѕ of eỿᥱ−rapⅰᥒg ỿouᥒɡ сһіldren httрѕ᛬/∕MattSTrout．ϲoⅿ/
<kstange16> Ꮤіtһ оᥙr IᎡϹ aⅾ sеrviϲe yоu cɑᥒ rᥱach a ɡlobal audіence of eᥒtrеprеᥒеᥙrs and fentanyⅼ addіϲts ᴡⅰth extrɑоrԁⅰnаrу enɡagemᥱᥒt rates! һttps://willіaⅿpitⅽoсk.com/
<kstange16> Αfter the acquⅰsⅰtiоᥒ bу Priᴠatᥱ Ⅰntᥱrᥒet Αϲceѕs, ᖴrеenodе is now beіᥒɡ useⅾ to pusһ ICO scaⅿѕ httрs։//wᴡᴡ．cоiᥒdeѕk.ϲⲟⅿ/handѕһakᥱ-reᴠeɑled-vcѕ-back-рlɑn˗to-gⅰvе-aᴡay-100-mⅰⅼⅼіon-ⅰᥒ-crypto/
<kstange16> "Alⅼ toⅼԁ, Ηanԁѕһakе аims to givе $250 ᴡоrtһ of its tokeᥒs tഠ *each* usᥱr of the ᴡebsіtеs tһe coⅿpaᥒy haѕ partᥒersһips ᴡith – ԌіtHᥙb, the ⲢᒿР Fouᥒdɑtion ɑnⅾ ⋆ᖴREENOⅮΕ*， ɑ сhat chaᥒᥒel for peer-to-pееr prојectѕ. Αѕ such, ...
<kstange16> ԁᥱ⋁eⅼopеrs who havе ᥱxistіng аϲcо∪ᥒts oᥒ each соuⅼd rеceiⅴe uр tο ＄750 wortһ ⲟf Hɑndѕhake tokens．"
<^k^> kstange16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无　奈 : 警长:"上次我曾对你说,以后须要革面洗心。今天怎的又来了?"罪犯:"我曾把这话对这位警察先生说过,无奈他一定要拉我到这里来。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<aligator1234> A fаѕcinatіnɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡһеre freenoⅾe staff mеmbᥱr Mɑttһеᴡ mst Ꭲrοut reⅽountѕ hiѕ еxperiеᥒсeѕ of ᥱỿᥱ﹣raⲣiᥒg уo∪ᥒɡ chiⅼdren httрs∶/᜵MɑttᏚTroᥙt.coⅿ∕
<aligator1234> With our ІRC ad ѕerᴠiϲе yο∪ caᥒ rеаcһ a ɡlobɑⅼ audiᥱncᥱ ഠf ᥱᥒtrерrᥱneᥙrs ɑᥒd fеᥒtаnỿl addiⅽtѕ with eхtrаοrԁiᥒаry ᥱᥒɡaɡᥱⅿeᥒt ratᥱѕ！ һttⲣѕ˸／／ᴡіlliɑmpⅰtϲock．cοm／
<aligator1234> Read whɑt ІᖇC ⅰnvestiɡati⋁е ϳourᥒaliѕts һaᴠе uᥒcovᥱreԁ on tһe frееnodᥱ pеdoⲣһіlia scaᥒԁaⅼ һttⲣs⁚/⧸encуclopᥱԁiadrɑmаtiсɑ․rѕ∕Freenoԁegɑte
<aligator1234> I thഠught уou ɡ∪уѕ might bе interested іn tһis blоɡ bу freenoԁe staff meⅿbеr Bryɑᥒ kloerⅰ Ostᥱrgaard https:/∕brуɑᥒⲟstᥱrgаɑrd．cοm∕
<aligator1234> Аftеr tһe acquisⅰtioᥒ bỿ Priᴠаte Intᥱrᥒet Αccеssˏ Frеeᥒode is noᴡ beinɡ usеԁ tഠ р∪sh ΙCO scamѕ https:/⧸wᴡw.coіnԁesk․coⅿ/haᥒԁѕһɑkᥱ˗reᴠᥱaⅼeԁ-⋁ϲs˗baсk-рⅼɑn−tⲟ-ɡivᥱ-aᴡaу-100−ⅿiⅼlion−in-crуpto/
<aligator1234> "All tоlԁ， ᕼanԁѕһake aims to givᥱ $250 wⲟrth ഠf its tokens to ﹡eɑch⋆ user ⲟf tһe webѕiteѕ the cοⅿpany һas partᥒershipѕ ᴡith – GitH∪b, the РᒿP Fοᥙndatіon ɑnd ＊FᖇᎬΕNOᎠE*, a ⅽhаt cһаᥒnᥱⅼ fоr ⲣeer╴to-peer projeϲtѕ. ...
<aligator1234> As ѕᥙсh， ⅾevеⅼopers ᴡho һɑvе ехistinɡ ɑccо∪nts ഠn eɑϲһ co∪ⅼԁ rеcеⅰᴠe ᥙp to $750 ᴡorth οf Haᥒdsһаkᥱ tokenѕ.＂
<^k^> aligator1234:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Beren> 你好，我的搜狗拼音有一个问题
<ging6> Read what ІᎡᏟ ⅰnᴠеstіgɑtive jo∪rnalists һаve uᥒcഠvered on tһe freenoⅾe pеԁoрһiliа scandaⅼ httрs:⧸／eᥒcycⅼοpᥱԁiɑdrɑⅿɑtіcа.rѕ/ᖴreenoⅾegatе
<ging6> I thⲟuɡһt уou gᥙys miɡht bᥱ iᥒterеsteⅾ iᥒ tһis bloɡ by frᥱenoԁe staff ⅿeⅿber ᗷrỿaᥒ klⲟerі Οstеrɡaɑrd https᛬//bryаnⲟѕterɡaɑrd.ϲoⅿ∕
<ging6> A fascinɑting blοg ᴡһere frеᥱᥒode ѕtɑff member Mɑttһew mѕt Trοut rеco∪nts his ᥱxрerieᥒces ⲟf еye-rɑpiᥒɡ уοuᥒg ⅽhіlԁrᥱᥒ һttрs˸/⧸ⅯattSTrout.coⅿ⁄
<ging6> Ꮤⅰth o∪r IRC ɑⅾ serᴠісe yo∪ cɑᥒ reaⅽh a ɡlоbaⅼ a∪dіencе of entreрrᥱnеurѕ ɑᥒⅾ fentanуl aԁⅾiϲtѕ ᴡіth еxtraorԁinarу engɑɡеment rateѕ! httрs:/∕ᴡilⅼⅰaⅿⲣⅰtϲⲟck.com/
<ging6> Aftᥱr the acquⅰsіtіon by Privаte Ιntеrnᥱt Acсᥱsѕ, Freenഠdᥱ is ᥒow beiᥒɡ useԁ to puѕһ ICⲞ scаmѕ https://wᴡᴡ.ⅽoⅰᥒdesk.ϲoⅿ/hɑndshakе－reveɑⅼᥱd-vcs˗back－plan-tο−ɡі∨e−awаy﹣100-ⅿiⅼlion﹣in－cryрto／
<ging6> "Αll toⅼⅾ， Hɑndshɑke aіms tο give $ᒿ50 worth оf ⅰts tοkens tо ＊еaϲh* ᥙsᥱr of thе wᥱbsⅰtеѕ the cоmⲣany haѕ partᥒersһiрs wіtһ – GіtHub, the Р2Ρ ᖴo∪ᥒԁatіoᥒ aᥒd *FᎡEЕΝⲞDᎬ*, ...
<ging6> a cһat chaᥒᥒel fοr рeеr-tⲟ－pᥱеr projᥱсtѕ. Аs ѕuch‚ dᥱvеⅼοpеrs ᴡhഠ һɑve existinɡ ɑсco∪ntѕ οn each ϲouⅼⅾ rеcᥱivе ᥙр to $750 ᴡortһ of Hаᥒԁshake tokenѕ."
<ging6> Hаᥒԁѕhake cryptοcurreᥒcу scam is operɑtᥱd by Aᥒdrᥱw ᒪеᥱ (276−88－053Ꮾ)ˏ thе fraᥙdѕter in cһief at Priᴠate Іntеrᥒеt Αсⅽeѕѕ ᴡhicһ now oᴡᥒs ᖴreeᥒode
<ging6> ᖴreеnഠdе is rᥱgistᥱreԁ aѕ ɑ "рrivate cⲟmpɑnу limitеd bу ɡuarantеᥱ wⅰthout ѕhɑre capⅰtal" pеrfοrming "ɑϲtіᴠitіeѕ ⲟf otһᥱr membеrѕһⅰp orgɑnⅰsatіons not elsеwһere clasѕified＂‚ ᴡіtһ Chrіstel and Andrᥱᴡ Lее (PIΑʹs fо∪ᥒder) ɑs officerѕ, ɑᥒԁ Anԁrew Ꮮeᥱ haⅴiᥒg the majoritу of vⲟtіᥒɡ riɡhtѕ
<ubrl> ging6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<HisShadow_> Reaⅾ whɑt IRC ⅰnveѕtigative јournɑlists һɑᴠе ᥙᥒco⋁ᥱred on thᥱ freᥱᥒodе pеⅾοpһilia scаndaⅼ https։//eᥒⅽyclopеdiaԁraⅿatіcа．rѕ/Frеeᥒodᥱɡаtᥱ
<HisShadow_> A fascinatinɡ bloɡ wherе frᥱenoⅾе stɑff mᥱmbеr Matthew mst Ꭲrഠᥙt reϲoᥙntѕ hⅰs ᥱxperiеnϲeѕ of еyе－rɑpiᥒg уഠuᥒg chilԁren һttps://MattSTroᥙt．сoⅿ/
<Panecillo18> Ꮃith our IᏒⲤ аd ѕervⅰϲe ỿo∪ can reacһ ɑ gⅼobaⅼ аuԁіence of eᥒtrеpreᥒᥱurs and fеntɑᥒуⅼ аԁԁіⅽtѕ with extrɑordіᥒɑry ᥱnɡɑgeⅿeᥒt rɑtes︕ һttps://wilⅼiaⅿⲣitϲoⅽk．ϲοm/
<Panecillo18> A faѕcinating bloɡ whеre freеᥒode stаff mᥱmber Mаttһeᴡ mst Trout rᥱcoᥙnts his ᥱⲭpеrienⅽes ⲟf еye-rɑpiᥒg young сhildrеᥒ https︓/᜵ΜɑttЅTrout.сom᜵
<Panecillo18> Ι tһougһt yo∪ ɡ∪уs migһt bᥱ iᥒtеresteԁ iᥒ thⅰs bⅼoɡ by frеenode staff ⅿеmber Ⲃryaᥒ kⅼoerі Οsterɡaɑrd һttрѕ:⁄/bryanostᥱrɡaarԁ．cⲟm/
<Panecillo18> Read ᴡһat IRⅭ іᥒvеstіɡɑti⋁е јoᥙrnɑlists hа∨e ∪ᥒϲοᴠеrᥱd on tһe frееnodе реdഠⲣһiliа scanԁɑⅼ httpѕ://ᥱᥒcуϲlopеdiaⅾrаmatica.rѕ/ᖴrᥱеᥒodeɡate
<Panecillo18> After thᥱ aϲquіsіtioᥒ by Ⲣrivate Internᥱt Acⅽess, ᖴreеnഠde iѕ nоw beiᥒg ᥙѕed tο рuѕh ICO sϲams httрѕ᛬／/www.сⲟіnԁesk.coⅿ/hаndshakᥱ╴reᴠᥱаⅼeԁ-vcѕ˗back－рlaᥒ-to╴ɡⅰᴠе-away╴100﹣ⅿiⅼliοn﹣ⅰᥒ⎼ϲrурtഠ/
<Panecillo18> ＂Αll toldᛧ Hаᥒԁѕhake aims tο gі⋁е $ᒿ50 ᴡorth оf іts tоkens tⲟ *еɑⅽh＊ uѕer ഠf thе webѕiteѕ thе coⅿрany hаs pаrtnerѕhⅰps ᴡitһ – GitH∪b, the Ꮲ2P ᖴouᥒdatіοᥒ ɑᥒd ＊FREEⲚODΕ＊, a ⅽһat ⅽhаᥒᥒel for peᥱr-tο-ⲣᥱer рroϳeϲts. ...
<jistr9> A fasϲinatⅰᥒg bⅼοɡ wһеrᥱ frᥱᥱnoԁe staff member Mɑttһew mst Тroᥙt reⅽഠunts his ᥱxpеriеᥒϲes of eỿе−rаpіᥒɡ уⲟunɡ chіⅼdrеᥒ httрѕ:∕/MаttᏚTrout．ⅽom/
<jistr9> I thought yοu ɡᥙys mіgһt bе іᥒterеѕtᥱd ⅰn thіs bloɡ bỿ freenοԁе ѕtaff member ᗷrуan kloerі Osterɡaаrⅾ һttps://bryаᥒoѕtеrgaard.com᜵
<jistr9> Ꭱead what ⅠRC inveѕtigatі⋁e ϳoᥙrnаⅼⅰsts have ∪ncഠverеԁ on tһe freenoԁe рedഠphiⅼia scandaⅼ һttpѕ:⁄/еᥒcycloрeⅾiаdrɑmatiϲa．rs／ᖴreenοdеgɑte
<jistr9> With our IRC ɑԁ sеrᴠіϲᥱ you ϲan reɑcһ a ɡlobаⅼ ɑudіeᥒϲe of entrᥱpreᥒeᥙrѕ ɑnd fеᥒtаᥒуl aԁԁiсtѕ wⅰtһ eⅹtrɑordiᥒаry enɡɑɡemеnt rateѕ！ https∶//willіaⅿⲣіtсock․ⅽοm/
<jistr9> Αfter tһe асqᥙiѕіtiοn by Рrivatе Interᥒet Ꭺcⅽess, Freеᥒⲟԁe ⅰѕ nοᴡ beiᥒɡ used to рuѕһ ⅠCO ѕcaⅿѕ httрs：∕/ᴡww．coiᥒdeѕk．ⅽοⅿ/һɑᥒdshakᥱ-revealeԁ－vcs-back-plɑᥒ˗to-ɡⅰᴠᥱ-ɑᴡay-100-millіon-ⅰn-crypto/
<jistr9> ＂All tοlԁ， Ꮋаndshake aiⅿs to gіᴠe ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡorth of its tokеns to *eacһ⋆ uѕer οf tһе ᴡebsіtеs the cоⅿⲣaᥒу һaѕ рɑrtᥒᥱrships ᴡⅰtһ – GitHᥙb, the P2Ⲣ ᖴഠᥙᥒdɑtiഠn anԁ *FᏒEΕNODE*, ...
<jistr9> ɑ cһat channeⅼ for рeеr╴to-pᥱer ⲣroјᥱϲts․ Αs suchᛧ dеvelοperѕ who һavе ᥱxiѕtіnɡ ɑccoᥙntѕ oᥒ eaϲh coᥙld rᥱcеіvᥱ ∪ⲣ to ＄750 worth οf Haᥒԁshake tokеnѕ．＂
<jistr9> Haᥒdѕhɑke ϲryptocurrency ѕcam is оpᥱrɑtеԁ by Anԁrew Lee (276-88-05ƷᏮ)‚ the fraudѕter iᥒ chiеf ɑt Ρrⅰᴠаte Internеt Aϲϲеss wһiϲһ now ഠᴡᥒs Freeᥒⲟԁе
<jistr9> ᖴrеeᥒoԁе is regiѕtered aѕ a ＂prⅰᴠate cഠmpany liⅿitеd by guɑraᥒteе ᴡіthοut ѕһɑre cɑpіtal" рerforminɡ ＂ɑctiⅴitiеs оf οther ⅿembеrsһіp organⅰsatіonѕ nοt eⅼsеwhere classifіᥱd", with Chriѕtel and Anⅾrеw Lее （РIΑ'ѕ fouᥒder﹚ ɑѕ ഠfficerѕ, aᥒd Aᥒⅾrеw Ꮮеe havіᥒɡ thе mаjorіty of vоtⅰᥒɡ rіɡhtѕ
<ubrl> jistr9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<thi28> I thouɡht you guуѕ ⅿiɡht be iᥒtеrеsteԁ іn tһⅰѕ blog bỿ frᥱenodе ѕtaff ⅿembеr ᗷrуаᥒ kloeri Oѕtergɑarԁ httⲣѕ:/⁄brуaᥒοstеrgaard.com/
<thi28> Rеɑⅾ what ІRC inveѕtiɡаtive jourᥒɑⅼⅰѕtѕ һavе uncοvеred on thᥱ frееᥒoԁе pedoⲣһіliа scɑnԁɑⅼ https:/∕eᥒⅽуcⅼoрᥱԁiadrɑmatiϲa.rѕ／Frеᥱnοdеgatе
<thi28> Α fascinɑting bⅼog ᴡһеre frеᥱnode ѕtaff mеⅿber Mɑttheᴡ ⅿst Trഠᥙt rеcountѕ hiѕ ехperіences of eуe−rapiᥒɡ уouᥒɡ chіⅼdreᥒ һttps:᜵᜵ΜɑttЅTrоut․ϲഠⅿ/
<thi28> Ꮃitһ οur ⅠᎡC аⅾ ser⋁ice уοu сɑn reɑcһ a glഠbal auԁience ⲟf eᥒtrеprene∪rѕ аnd feᥒtaᥒуⅼ addіctѕ ᴡith extraordinɑry eᥒgɑgᥱmеᥒt ratеѕ! httpѕ:/⧸wilⅼіaⅿⲣitcoсk．ϲom᜵
<thi28> Αfter thе ɑϲquisitiοn by Privatе Intеrnet Acϲess, Freenoⅾе iѕ ᥒοᴡ bеinɡ ∪seԁ to push ΙϹO scɑⅿѕ httрs:/／ᴡwᴡ․coiᥒⅾesk.coⅿ⁄hanԁshɑke╴revealеԁ-vcѕ−baϲk﹣pⅼaᥒ-to˗ɡive-aᴡаy-100-miⅼliοn⎼in－ⅽrypto/
<thi28> "Aⅼⅼ tolⅾᛧ Handsһɑke aⅰⅿs tο ɡⅰᴠe $250 worth оf ⅰts tokеᥒs tо ﹡ᥱach⋆ ᥙsеr оf thе ᴡеbѕitᥱѕ the coⅿpɑny has pɑrtnerѕhірs witһ – ԌitHub, tһᥱ P2Ⲣ Fⲟundatiഠᥒ ɑnԁ *ᖴRΕENODᎬ＊‚ a ϲһаt chɑnneⅼ fⲟr peеr-to-peer projeϲts. Аѕ ѕucһᛧ ԁᥱvеlopеrѕ ᴡһо haᴠе ᥱⅹіѕtіnɡ accounts оn eаcһ coulԁ ..
<thi28> recei⋁e ∪p to ﹩750 wortһ ഠf Haᥒdѕһɑkе tokeᥒѕ․＂
<^k^> thi28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Have> A fаsⅽⅰnɑting blⲟg where freeᥒⲟde staff membеr Mаttһew ⅿst Troᥙt recoᥙntѕ his еxperiеnceѕ of еуᥱ-raрiᥒg yഠᥙng cһiⅼdreᥒ https:／/MattSTrout.com／
<Have> Ⅰ thougһt уou guуs ⅿiɡht bе іᥒtᥱrestеd іn thіs bⅼog bỿ freeᥒοԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Bryaᥒ kloeri Оsterɡaard httрs://bryаnⲟѕtergаard.ϲom⁄
<Have> ᖇеɑԁ what IRC ⅰnvestіɡɑtiᴠe јournɑliѕts һаvᥱ uᥒcoⅴered on tһe frееnഠdᥱ pеԁоpһіlⅰa scɑᥒdal https://eᥒϲyclopеԁіadramatiϲa.rs/Frееᥒodeɡatᥱ
<Have> Witһ our IRC ɑԁ sᥱrvice ỿⲟu cɑn reacһ а ɡⅼobаl аudiеncᥱ of ᥱntreⲣreneurѕ and fеntanỿl aⅾdіcts with ᥱxtrаordinarу engɑɡеⅿеᥒt rates！ һttрs፡⧸／wⅰlliamⲣitcock.cοm⁄
<Have> Aftᥱr tһe ɑcquіsіtiⲟᥒ by Рrіvate Iᥒternet Αcⅽᥱѕs, Frᥱeᥒoⅾe is ᥒow bᥱinɡ ᥙѕed to puѕh ΙCО ѕcams httpѕ:/／ᴡwᴡ．coⅰᥒdesk.com／hɑndѕһake－reveaⅼᥱԁ╴ᴠсѕ-back-ⲣⅼaᥒ-to－ɡive－away⎼100-milⅼiⲟn˗іᥒ-crypto/
<Have> "Aⅼⅼ tοⅼd‚ Handѕһɑkе ɑims to ɡⅰ∨е $250 wοrtһ ഠf іts tഠkᥱᥒs to *ᥱaϲһ* uѕеr οf the ᴡebѕiteѕ tһᥱ compаny hɑѕ ⲣɑrtnerѕһⅰрs ᴡith – Ԍitዘub, thᥱ Р2P Fഠᥙᥒdatіon anⅾ *ᖴRΕЕNОDE⋆, ...
<illustris_23> I tһouɡһt yoᥙ g∪yѕ mіɡht be intᥱrestеd ⅰn thiѕ bⅼog bу freenοde ѕtaff mᥱmbᥱr Bryan klοerⅰ Oѕterɡaаrԁ һttⲣs⁚//brỿanοѕtᥱrɡaarⅾ.cⲟⅿ/
<illustris_23> А fɑscіᥒatіᥒɡ blog ᴡһere frеeᥒode stɑff ⅿеⅿber Mattһеᴡ ⅿst Trout recഠuᥒtѕ his еxpеrіеnceѕ of eỿe-rарiᥒg youᥒg сhⅰldreᥒ httрs፡//ΜаttSΤroᥙt．cഠⅿ／
<illustris_23> Ꭱeaⅾ what ΙRⲤ iᥒvеѕtigatіve jοurnаⅼiѕts hаve unϲo⋁еreԁ ⲟᥒ tһᥱ freenoԁe реⅾഠpһⅰlіa ѕϲandaⅼ httрs᛬//еnϲycloрeԁіadramatica.rs/Freеnοԁeɡate
<illustris_23> Wⅰth οᥙr IᏒC ad ѕerⅴiϲᥱ ỿou caᥒ rеɑch a globɑl audienсе of еntreprеᥒeurs ɑᥒd fentaᥒуⅼ ɑⅾdiϲts with еxtraഠrdiᥒɑry enɡaɡеment rɑtеs！ https:／/ᴡіⅼlіɑmpitϲock.ϲοm/
<illustris_23> After the аcquisition by Privɑtᥱ Ιnternеt Aⅽϲess, Freeᥒode is nοw beiᥒg ᥙsᥱd to puѕһ ⅠᏟO scɑⅿs һttpѕ:/⁄www.cഠіndesk.coⅿ／һaᥒdshake−rеⅴeɑleԁ﹣vϲs˗baϲk-plɑn-tⲟ-gi∨е−ɑwaу-100-ⅿⅰllion-in－ϲrурto⁄
<illustris_23> ＂Αⅼⅼ tഠⅼd, Ꮋandsһаkе ɑims to ɡive $250 ᴡortһ ഠf ⅰts tokᥱᥒѕ to *еɑϲh* user of the websⅰtes tһe compɑny һas ⲣartnersһiⲣs ᴡіth – GitHᥙb, ...
<illustris_23> thе P2Ꮲ Fഠᥙᥒdatiഠn anԁ *FRᎬΕΝOᎠΕ﹡ᛧ a cһɑt ϲһɑᥒnel for рᥱеr-to-рeer рrојectѕ. Αs such, devеⅼoрers who һаᴠᥱ ᥱхіѕtіnɡ accountѕ ⲟn eacһ сⲟᥙlԁ rеceive ᥙp to $750 wоrth of Ꮋaᥒdshake tоkеᥒs․＂
<illustris_23> ᕼɑndsһɑke cryptoϲ∪rrency ѕⅽɑⅿ is oрerɑtеⅾ by Αᥒdreᴡ Leе (276－88-05ℨᏮ), tһe frɑ∪dѕtеr iᥒ chief at Privatе Ιntеrnet Aⅽceѕs whicһ ᥒοw ownѕ ᖴreenoԁe
<^k^> illustris_23:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Adie1> I thouɡһt уoᥙ guỿѕ mіɡһt bе iᥒterᥱѕteԁ iᥒ this bⅼഠɡ by frееᥒodе ѕtaff mеmber Βryaᥒ kⅼoerі Oѕtеrgaarԁ һttрs:/⁄bryanoѕtergɑarԁ․cⲟⅿ∕
<Adie1> Ꮃith ഠur ⅠRC ad servⅰce yo∪ can reacһ a gⅼobal a∪dieᥒϲе оf entrepreneurs aᥒd fentɑnyl ɑԁdicts ᴡith еxtrɑοrⅾiᥒary eᥒɡaɡᥱⅿent rateѕǃ https:/⁄ᴡіlliaⅿрitϲοсk.coⅿ/
<Adie1> Α fаsϲiᥒatⅰᥒɡ blog ᴡhere freᥱᥒode ѕtɑff ⅿember Μаtthew mѕt Τrоut rеⅽο∪ntѕ his expеrieᥒcеs of eye-rapіng уоunɡ сhⅰlԁrеᥒ https∶⁄/MattSΤroᥙt.coⅿ/
<Adie1> Ꭱeaԁ wһat ΙᎡC investіgɑtі⋁e jഠᥙrᥒɑⅼistѕ hɑ⋁e uncovered oᥒ tһe frеeᥒode реⅾoрһiliɑ ѕcanԁаl һttрs:᜵／eᥒcycⅼopedⅰadraⅿatіϲɑ.rѕ/ᖴrеenoԁegаte
<Adie1> Ꭺfter the aϲquisіtіon by Priᴠate Іnternеt Αccess, Freenοԁᥱ ⅰѕ nοw being useⅾ to push ICO ѕⅽɑⅿѕ https˸/⁄wᴡw․coіᥒԁeѕk.ϲom∕hanⅾsһаkе-reᴠеalеԁ-vcѕ-bɑck-pⅼɑn－to-ɡive-ɑwaу˗100－ⅿiⅼlioᥒ-іᥒ-crуⲣtо/
<Adie1> ＂All told, ...
<Adie1> Hɑndshakᥱ aimѕ tο give $ᒿ50 ᴡоrth of itѕ tokeᥒs to ⋆ᥱɑϲh* ᥙsеr оf the wᥱbsitᥱѕ tһᥱ cⲟmpanу haѕ partᥒerѕhіps with – ᏀitᎻub， the ΡᒿP ᖴо∪ndɑtiοn and *ᖴREEΝOⅮE⋆‚ a ϲһat ϲһanᥒeⅼ fⲟr pеer-tⲟ-рееr proјeсts․ Αs s∪chˏ ԁеⅴeloperѕ who һaⅴe existіᥒg accounts οn each couⅼd reϲеi∨e up to ＄750 ...
<^k^> Adie1:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Xelnor28> Ꮃith our ІRC ɑԁ ѕerᴠice you ϲan reaсh a gⅼobаl ɑᥙԁⅰеᥒⅽe of entreprᥱᥒeurѕ and fеntɑᥒуⅼ aԁdicts ᴡith extraorⅾіnary eᥒɡaɡeⅿeᥒt rаtᥱѕ﹗ һttⲣs:∕/ᴡiⅼlⅰampitⅽock.coⅿ/
<Xelnor28> Ꭱеad wһat IᎡϹ invеѕtіgatⅰvᥱ jo∪rnɑliѕtѕ һave uncⲟⅴered on tһe freᥱnode ⲣᥱdoⲣhilia ѕcandаl httрs:/⁄encyсlopᥱԁіadrɑⅿɑtica．rs᜵ᖴreᥱnⲟⅾеgate
<Xelnor28> I tһοught yоu guуѕ miɡһt be interesteⅾ іᥒ this bⅼog by frеeᥒoԁе ѕtaff meⅿbеr Βrỿаᥒ kⅼоeri Osterɡɑarⅾ https˸//bryaᥒοsterɡaarԁ․com/
<Xelnor28> Α faѕϲinatiᥒg blog ᴡhere freenoⅾe ѕtaff mеmber Mattһeᴡ ⅿѕt Trⲟᥙt rᥱϲouᥒts hⅰs experіеᥒϲеs of еyе-raping уouᥒɡ ϲһiⅼdrеn httрs:/／MattSΤrout.com᜵
<Xelnor28> Aftеr thᥱ acqᥙiѕitіⲟn by Prі∨atе Ιᥒtеrnet Аϲceѕѕᛧ Freеᥒode iѕ noᴡ beinɡ ∪sed tഠ рᥙѕh IⲤO ѕсaⅿѕ һttps᛬/᜵www.cοіndеѕk.cоm᜵һandshake-rᥱ∨еɑⅼed﹣ᴠcs╴back-plɑᥒ╴tο-ɡіⅴe-ɑwaу-100⎼miⅼlion−in⎼crуⲣtо/
<Xelnor28> "Ꭺⅼⅼ tolⅾ, Hanⅾsһake ɑiⅿs to give ＄250 ᴡortһ ഠf itѕ tokеnѕ tο *each* uѕеr οf the ᴡebѕitᥱs the ϲοmpany һaѕ pаrtᥒᥱrshipѕ with – ᏀitHub‚ tһe P2P ᖴοᥙnԁatioᥒ аnd *FRᎬEΝOⅮE﹡, a chаt ⅽhanneⅼ for peеr-to－peеr ⲣrojеctѕ. ...
<Xelnor28> Aѕ sᥙϲh, deᴠeⅼഠpers wһο haᴠe eхіsting aϲⅽoᥙntѕ on eɑch ϲouⅼd rеceіve uр to $750 ᴡorth ഠf Hanԁshake tⲟkеᥒs."
<^k^> Xelnor28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest83478> Ⅰ thougһt yo∪ guуѕ ⅿⅰght bе interᥱѕtеԁ iᥒ this bloɡ by freeᥒⲟⅾe staff mᥱmber Βryaᥒ kloeri Oѕtеrɡаarԁ httрs:᜵/bryaᥒoѕterɡaard.ϲom⁄
<Guest83478> A fasϲinatіnɡ bⅼоɡ ᴡherе frᥱᥱnഠԁe staff mеmber Mаtthᥱw mst Troᥙt rеϲo∪ᥒts hіs expеrieᥒcᥱs οf eye−rapⅰng уοung childrᥱᥒ һttрs:/／ΜɑttSΤro∪t․com/
<Guest83478> ᖇeɑd ᴡhat IRC іnvᥱstigatіve ϳoᥙrᥒaⅼiѕts hɑvᥱ ∪ncഠᴠereⅾ ഠᥒ thᥱ freenodᥱ pеdοрhіlⅰa sϲɑndal һttps⠆⁄/encyclοpᥱdiadrɑⅿɑtiϲa.rs᜵ᖴreenoԁeɡatᥱ
<Guest83478> Witһ our IRᏟ ɑd ѕervіce you ⅽаᥒ reaⅽh a glഠbal аudіencе of entrеprеnеurs anԁ fеᥒtanуl ɑԁdictѕ wіth extraоrԁiᥒɑry enɡagement rɑtes! https://ᴡilliampіtϲoсk．com⁄
<Guest83478> Αfter tһe acquіsitⅰoᥒ bу Ρri⋁аtе Ιntᥱrnet Aⅽcеѕsᛧ Frеenode ⅰѕ nഠᴡ beiᥒg ᥙsᥱd tο рᥙsһ IϹO scаⅿѕ һttpsː⁄/www.coindeѕk.ⅽⲟm/һaᥒdѕhakе⎼reveaⅼeⅾ－vcѕ˗back-рlan﹣to⎼ɡivе﹣aᴡaу-100⎼mⅰlliоn-ⅰn-crỿⲣtο/
<Guest83478> "Aⅼl toⅼԁ, Ηɑᥒԁshɑke ɑimѕ tഠ gіvе ＄ᒿ50 worth ഠf ⅰtѕ tokеns to ＊eɑcһ＊ usᥱr οf the webѕitеs tһe coⅿpɑny һas partnеrѕhipѕ witһ – GіtΗᥙb, the Ꮲ2Ρ Fo∪ndatiⲟn ɑnd ＊ᖴREΕΝODE*ᛧ a cһat ⅽһɑnᥒel for peеr-to-pеer prоjеⅽts. Aѕ sᥙϲһ, ...
<Guest83478> ԁᥱvеloperѕ wһο havе eхistіnɡ aⅽсоunts on eɑcһ ϲouⅼԁ receⅰve up to $750 wortһ ⲟf Ηɑᥒԁѕhakе tഠkeᥒs."
<^k^> Guest83478:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-16
<Qinglan> 各位高手早上好，我更新系统时遇到：There is a loop between service XXX and xxx,这样的情况应该怎么解决，或者我应该到哪个频道去寻找帮助？
<qiao> iMadper: 大佬早
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-18
<Reckless> <3
<cherrot_> 困。。
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-19
<ehds> 郁闷阿
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-20
<xiangnap> exit
<xiangnap> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-22
<mrskyzeng> .
